#kubuntu-devel 2006-02-06
<Riddell> amu!
<amu> moin Riddell 
<Riddell> amu: going to do us a CD with kde 3.5.1 and koffice 1.5 beta?
<amu> yep
<Riddell> great :)
* Riddell off to bed
<amu> you reached elmo for my acc?  
<Riddell> amu: no, I sent the request but sysadmin is slow for these things
<Riddell> amu: can you upload it to  ne of your servers and I'll copy it across?
<Lathiat> Riddell: yeh
<Lathiat> Riddell: aseigo also bought a load more
<Riddell> Lathiat: he says he never found you
<Lathiat> err
<Lathiat> yes he did
<amu> Riddell: ack, i'll write you a mail, where you'll find it
<Lathiat> we had a good chat one night at unicol and it took him a bit to figure out who i was (and he other way around)
<Riddell> Lathiat: ha, he must be loosing his mind
* Riddell sleeps
<sebas> krootimage: Fatal IO error: client killed
<sebas> This one seems to prevent my kdm from starting.
<Lathiat> i said who i was, and we started chatting, and then i picked up my name badge at some point and he goes "OH LATHIAT!" i know who you are ;p didn't understand my accent or something :)
<sebas> Is that krootimage thing a known problem?
<Tonio_> hi folks
<Riddell> morning Tonio_ 
<Tonio_> Riddell: hello ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I couldn't be there for the TB.... crazy schedule this week
<Tonio_> Riddell: I've spend a few hours working with a default kde config, and I think I have a few interesting ideas for the kubuntu-default-settings package
<Tonio_> Riddell: may I send you a debdiff in a few days and a mail to comment the modifications ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: like raising konqueror's minimum font size to something sane :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: sure
<Tonio_> Riddell: yep, I have a way to set dpi to 100 in kdmrc :)
<Tonio_> then cleaning fonts, modifying the menus, adding a .desktop for the konqueror's filemanagement profile
<Tonio_> a few things like that ;)
<Tonio_> ho, and I had a question riddell....
<Tonio_> the "system" applet is set by default nearby the K button
<Tonio_> it is very usefull but there is a problem using it
<Tonio_> assume that with you open "home"
<Tonio_> konq is launched with "system:/home"
<Riddell> what's wrong with that?
<Tonio_> it works fine, but all opened files are copied in tmp before beeing opened
<Tonio_> try to open a big file, it take hudge time
<Riddell> depends on what you open them with
<Tonio_> hum, for examle videos with kaffeine or big ogg files with amarok or any other player
<Tonio_> it depends if the application is able to manage system:/ urls ?
<Riddell> hmm, yes
<Riddell> but kaffeine has Exec=kaffeine %U  so it should be able to manage URLs
<Riddell> I'll query that with ervin when he's around
<Riddell> otherwise can't be too hard to change it back to $HOME
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay thanks ;)
<amu> Riddell: iso uploaded ... needs some tests 
<Riddell> amu: URL?
<Riddell> Mez: new akode is in
<Riddell> Mez: should be backportable
<freeflying> hi all
<freeflying> Riddell: hi
<amu> Riddell: http://he.debian.net/kubunt+koffice.iso
<freeflying> Riddell: if there has changes in debian/rules , shall I provide it as a patch
<Riddell> freeflying: no
<Riddell> freeflying: what are you changing?
<freeflying> Riddell: some include file has been moved to another directions from upstream
<Riddell> freeflying: in what?
<Riddell> amu: copying to kubuntu.org, although I don't have any way to test it here
<Riddell> anyone able to test amu's ISO?
<Riddell> live cd
<freeflying> Riddell: it's skim, the include file in libskim-dev has some changes
<Lathiat> i can
<Riddell> freeflying: ah, just edit debian/rules directly
<Riddell> Lathiat: cool, see URL above
<freeflying> Riddell: may new skim release been uploaded now 
<freeflying> amu: I'll have a test on your LiveCD
<Riddell> freeflying: put it on revu, I'll need a changelog and I'll have to ask for an upstream version freeze exception
<freeflying> Riddell: this release will fix this bug :https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/skim/+bug/29255
<amu> thx i've no idea if it boots/works complete ... it was an automatic build ... 1000nds km away from the build server :) 
<Riddell> freeflying: great, fixing bugs helps for upstream version freeze exception :)
<Lathiat> Riddell: hrm im getting 30K/s, can i wait till you have it to kubuntu.org?
<Riddell> 40 mins to download
<Lathiat> i have 5 hours left
<Lathiat> so
<Lathiat> :)
<Lathiat> i'll wait for that
<amu> no i've alo on my desk on a 10GB line ... where i can upload it? 
<amu> s/no/now
<amu> MD5 (kubunt+koffice.iso) = eaf4299ff9f732389cc2846e9f74f1a1
<freeflying> about 4hrs for downloading 
<freeflying> amu: may you upload to ftp.ubuntu.org.cn
<amu> user: pass ? 
<amu> ftp | scp ? 
<freeflying> amu: anonymous ftp
<amu> kubunt+koffice.iso                            100%  559MB   7.9MB/s   01:11
<amu> freeflying: hmmm ETA 1D 4h 
<jsgotangco> 1D
<freeflying> amu: will you give me more details about your livecd
<freeflying> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1633
<freeflying> Riddell: skim has been uploaded
<Riddell> freeflying: you've tested that it works?
<freeflying> Riddell: I'm testing it now . and I will feedback to you later this night
<JRe> Riddell: I have tested koffice 1.5 beta1 and there is a problem with the krita package
<Riddell> JRe: what's up?
<JRe> Riddell: it's try to replace a file which is already in digikam package (on dapper)
<Riddell> which file?
<Riddell> hmm /usr/share/mimelnk/image/x-raw.desktop
<JRe> Riddell: /usr/share/mimelnk/image/x-raw.desktop
<JRe> :)
<amu> re
<Riddell> hi amu 
<amu> Riddell: new build with koffice looks fine .... uploading it now 
<Riddell> yay
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> someone was building katapult for gentoo :D
<Riddell> was?
<Tm_T> diu
<pef> hello
<Mez> lol @ http://qa.debian.org/developer.php?popcon=katapult
<Mez> popcon stuff already ?
<amu> kubuntu351+koffice15b1.iso                              0% 4336KB 185.1KB/s 1:02:59 ETA
<freeflying> Riddell: hi
<Tonio_> hello freeflying ;)
<freeflying> Tonio_: hi
<freeflying> Riddell: skim works fine 
<Riddell> freeflying: excellent, I'll take a look
<Riddell> freeflying: that bug is fixed?
<freeflying> Riddell: y
<amu> Riddell: ftp://ftp.bay13.net/pub/kubuntu-devel/
<amu> new version uploaded, this time with koffice and better download rates    
<freeflying> amu: hi
<amu> ftp://ftp.bay13.net/pub/kubuntu-devel/kubuntu351+koffice15b1.iso
<amu> pls announce it for an test *g* 
<sealne> amu: so that is different from http://he.debian.net/kubunt+koffice.iso ? bah just burned that
<amu> yep, this time koffice 1.5b is really included :) 
<sealne> atleast its ftp this time so i don't need to go through the proxies :)
<Riddell> sealne: were you able to download that new iso from amu?
<sealne> still downloading its very slow
<Riddell> I couldn't get dns on the host
<Riddell> oh, there it goes
<sealne> 2 hours in and only 80%
<sebas> Hm, kword from the koffice beta doesn't start, it says:
<sebas> koffice (lib kofficecore): WARNING: Library files for ".la" not found in paths.
<sebas> Is that  a known bug, the  other apps don't expose that.
<freeflying_> amu: would you mind give us the md5 of your iso 
<amu> 97d61bf1e83559ccdd91d5c5fefa8a4b  kubuntu351+koffice15b1.iso
<freeflying_> it's seems I'd re-download it again
<amu> freeflying_: hmm, the md5 matches at both hosts 
<amu> sebas: i've null problems, error messages, starting koffice/kword from the live
<Riddell> I agree with md5sum
<freeflying_> amu: both sites?  and what is the other site ?
<sebas> amu: Good for you ;-)
<sebas> Dunno what's wrong though.
<Riddell> amu: null problems?  meaning none?
<amu> freeflying_: from the buildenv to destination server, both matches   
<amu> Riddell: works perfect and very fast! 
<amu> running it from my vmware  
<freeflying_> amu: dose your livecd support chinese 
<amu> freeflying_: i found it out, it's better to build localized images, the boot 30% faster 
<amu> freeflying_: i offered you once a chinese version, my offer is still valid
<freeflying_> amu: how can i build it ?
<Riddell> amu: excellent :)
<amu> i've customized the kubuntu-default-settings and put all logic in it. What i need from you is, your customized version, than i can build a deb, rebuild my locale mirror and run the build    
<Riddell> amu: I don't understand
<freeflying_> amu: I've submit what I need from your website to you
<amu> Riddell: thats a standart breezy with package updates from kubuntu.de backports + my own settings, i dont like the default settings 
* freeflying_ sleep time , night all
<amu> Riddell: than i modified the settings in an extra package 
<amu> added it to my local pool, and run the build  
<amu> freeflying_: the webpage isnt ready .... i've too much work to do
<amu> first i've to solve my payed work, if there's some free time, i can do the funstuff ;) 
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/cds/kubuntu351+koffice15b1.iso
<amu> freeflying_: my private messages reach you ? sorry i use first time kopete for irc :) 
<Riddell> "Nicolas Velin (nsv) wants to join this team." ever heard of him?
<jjesse> not me
<Tm_T> nope
<Tm_T> but invite him to come here, then we do hear about him ;)
* Tm_T is still recompiling amarok
<Tm_T> glibc stuff keeps bugging me
<jpatrick> Riddell: afternoon - small problem I've found: The requested URL /announcements/special-cds.php was not found on this server.
<Tm_T> Riddell: humm, in new amarok package, gstreamer support removed?
<Riddell> jpatrick: well spotted, fixed
<Riddell> Tm_T: yes, gstreamer 0.8 is old and there's no 0.10 support yet
<Tm_T> ok
<Tm_T> oh well, "old" gstreaer is the one working best here
<jpatrick> Riddell: is that .iso for x86, ppc or amd64?
* Tm_T had much problems in time to time with xine engine in amaroK
<Riddell> jpatrick: good question, i386 I assume
<Tm_T> *** glibc detected *** free(): invalid pointer: 0x08348a70 ***
<Tm_T> again ;(
<Riddell> Tm_T: where?
<jpatrick> Tm_T: gstreamer was the only engine that works here
<Tm_T> amarok, gst10 engine
<Tm_T> jpatrick: looks like it's only one working here
<jpatrick> xine crashes changing song and aRts is old
<Tm_T> yup, only gst-0.8 works here now
<jpatrick> do gst have cross-fading now?
<Tm_T> hmm, I think no
<Tm_T> I hope
<jpatrick> err Riddell 
<jpatrick> Unpacking replacement superkaramba ...
<jpatrick> Errors were encountered while processing:
<jpatrick>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdesdk-kio-plugins_4%3a3.5.1-0ubuntu0breezy1_i386.deb
<jpatrick> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Riddell> jpatrick: where?  when?  how?
<jpatrick> Updating to KDE 3.5.1
<Riddell> jpatrick: breezy?  dapper?
<jpatrick> Breezy
<jpatrick> wait I think I got it working again
<Riddell> Tm_T: you were asking about artwork needing doing?
<Riddell> Tm_T: the website needs updating to the new logo
<jpatrick> cool
<Riddell> jpatrick: what did you do?
<Riddell> jpatrick: and do you have the actual error?
<jpatrick> Riddell: kicked "sudo apt-get install -f" into action
<jpatrick> It was trying to overwrite something
<jpatrick> but: "dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)" happened
<jpatrick> hello Seth
<seth> hiya jpatrick :)
<seth> props Riddell for getting them to break UVF for konvi 0.19, it's rockin'
<Riddell> requested package: kalzium simulations http://cniehaus.livejournal.com/14929.html
* jpatrick jumps to it
<Riddell> cool :)
<jpatrick> Isn't that SVN stuff?
<seth> Riddell, shall I do speedcrunch 0.7beta1? (and how did they go from 0.6beta2 to 0.7beta1 with no 0.6 in between :)
<Riddell> seth: no, new speedcrunch needs qt 4 and that's not going to be in main for dapper
* jpatrick goes out for supper (brb)
<Riddell> jpatrick: yes, but he requeste we package it
<seth> ah ha
<jpatrick> Riddell: okay adding to TODO
<seth> Riddell, and other question... any idea why every time I start KDE, kded crashes anywhere between 20 and 100 times? Is there a package with debug symbols I can grab to get some useful debug output?
<Riddell> kdelibs4c2a-dbg 
<seth> thank you
<seth> I wasn't sure what package debugging symbols for kded would live in
<Riddell> seth: breezy or dapper?
<seth> dapper
<seth> up-to-date as of 10 minutes ago, but I still crash hardcore
<seth> I'll file a bug now that I have debugging symbols
<Riddell> jjesse: see that post on kubuntu-users from Malcom Hunter?
<jjesse> Riddell: just read it
<jjesse> will get it changed
<Riddell> groovy
<kkathman> man I havent heard "groovy" in a LONG time he he :)
<jpatrick> Riddell: what's the syntax for SVN pkgs? name-verison+svn??
<Riddell> jpatrick: yes
<Riddell> foo-0.0+svn20060201
<Riddell> can use snapshot instead of svn to be more generic
<jpatrick> where can I find a snapshot?
<Riddell> svn :)
<jpatrick> Riddell: It needs Qt4
<jpatrick> according to the page...
<jpatrick> packaging anyhow
<Riddell> jpatrick: yes
<jpatrick> "libqt4-dev"
<jpatrick> Riddell: Huzzah! http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1638
<jpatrick> arg! No manpage for binary...
<Riddell> jpatrick: you rock
<jpatrick> Riddell: build deps are wrong, one sec
<jpatrick> thank you :)
<JRe> is X from dapper work right ?
<JRe> (in short can i update?)
<Riddell> JRe: works for me
<Riddell> so kalzium-simulations uses kalzium from kde 3 but uses qt 4?
<jpatrick> JRe: do you have a packager for Keep? :)
<Tm_T> Riddell: ok, what I need to do then? just css + gimp work?
<JRe> jpatrick: Tonios has been making package till now
<jpatrick> JRe: ok
<Riddell> Tm_T: new logo http://kubuntu.org/art/kubuntu-dapper.png
<Riddell> Tm_T: actually you probably need the svg to fix the top right gear there
<Tm_T> aye
<Riddell> Tm_T: and just edit the website graphic to use the
<Tm_T> ok
<Riddell> Tm_T: I think the crystal style text should be kept, so just update the circle/gear part
<Tm_T> jeh
<Tm_T> a) fix svg b) replace old with new
<Tm_T> else?
<jpatrick> Riddell: that's what I was thinking of...
<Riddell> Tm_T: fix png using svg, update kubuntu-crystal.{png,svg}, update logo on website
<Riddell> the difficultly with the update logo on website bit is making the logo visible on a blue background
<Riddell> since it doesn't have a border any more
<Tm_T> hehe, how about small shadow?
<Riddell> possibly
<Riddell> or the effect used on ubuntu.com
* Tm_T checks it
<Tm_T> ah, you mean "light up" in background
<Tm_T> yes, can be done
<Riddell> jpatrick: what was?
<jpatrick> uses kalzium from kde 3 + qt 4
<Tm_T> Riddell: so, I take http://kubuntu.org/art/kubuntu-crystal.svg, put fixed new gear to it, add some effects, ok?
* Tm_T wants to make sure he understood it right
<Riddell> Tm_T: yes
<Tm_T> aye aye sir
<jpatrick> Riddell: uploaded new package
<Riddell> Tm_T: and make it look good on the website
<Tm_T> ..I'll try, no promises :p
<Tm_T> I can do things, but when it also have to look good ;)
<Riddell> jpatrick: it doesn't install anythng
<jpatrick> I'm on it
<jpatrick> waiting for pbuilder to finish updating
<jpatrick> Riddell: dh_install is commented - could that be the problem?
<sebas> Riddell: Could you send me a short summary of your FOSDEM talk?
<sebas> I'd like to prepare the schedule.
<jpatrick> I'm off cya
<seth> Hi again Riddell, what package should I file a bug under if kded is crashing? Still kdelibs4c2a?
#kubuntu-devel 2006-02-07
<freeflying> Riddell: ping 
<Tm_T> http://ruslug.rutgers.edu/~mcgrof/grub-images/images/load.php?image=debian_cooleye.jpg
<Tm_T> Kubuntu needs something like that
<Riddell> freeflying: hi
<Tm_T> humm
<Tm_T> Riddell: do we need svg of that new image that will end up to web page?
* Tm_T has some difficulties with shadows in svg
<Tm_T> damn easy in gimp ;)
<Tm_T> I mean, can be done, but take some time
<Riddell> Tm_T: not the final thing no
<Riddell> but an svg of crystal text + new gear circle is important
<Riddell> and should be pretty easy
<Tm_T> aye
<Tm_T> that is
<Tm_T> but effects are more easy to do in gimp
<Tm_T> Riddell: that's done already ;)
<Tm_T> but I'll do png with effects
<Tm_T> errrrhh
<Tm_T> small mistake -> 1G of ram is not enough, over 1G of swap  taken \o/
<Tm_T> oh well
<Riddell> using what?
<Tm_T> inkscape & gimp, I think gimp is to blame
<Tm_T> I was importing layers
<Tm_T> Riddell: http://kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/kubuntu-dapper-crystal_1.png
<Tm_T> first fast
<Riddell> nice
<Riddell> the left gear is too close to the background blue though
<Tm_T> that lightup effect sucks a bit, have to fix that atleast
<Tm_T> uh, true, shadow missing
* Tm_T removes offsets from shadow
<Tm_T> hmm, actually, I'll change background
<Riddell> changing background means changing the whole website
<Tm_T> heh, I don't change it totally :p
<Tm_T> http://kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/kubuntu-dapper-crystal_2.png
<Tm_T> too much lightened up, but something like that
<Tm_T> sshfs <3
<Hobbsee> pretty
<Tm_T> Riddell: bit less light, but ok otherwise?
<Riddell> Tm_T: hmm, yes, that could work
<Tm_T> just like in ubuntu.com
<Riddell> Tm_T: able to make a copy of the front website with that logo?
<Tm_T> just png or html?
<Tm_T> hum, html it is ->
<Tm_T> or not
* Tm_T needs food
<Tm_T> http://kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/kubuntu-dapper-crystal_3.png <- I'll try with that
<Riddell> looking nice
<Riddell> mornfall: ping, did mdz get back to you?
<Tm_T> ok, I fitted that to screenshot of webpage ;) http://kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/kubuntu-org-1.png
* Tm_T is lazy and very very hungry
<Tm_T> food ->
<Riddell> distro meeting in #ubuntu-meeting
<Riddell> Tm_T: groovy
<Tm_T> Riddell: I'll crop it to same size as it should be, so you can fit it to page :)
<Tm_T> http://kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/kubuntu-dapper-crystal_3-360x86.png
<Tm_T> I hope that's ok enough
<mornfall> Riddell: pong, no he did not
<mornfall> Riddell: unless i missed the mail (not too likely)
<Tm_T> http://kapsi.fi/~tm_travolta/kuvat/temp/kubuntu-dapper-1.png and .svg
<Riddell> Tm_T: can you export that larger?  if it's the master logo we need it quite big
<Riddell> 800 wide I'd say
<Tm_T> ah, sure
<Tm_T> now?
<amu> Riddell: did you packaged/added the skype plugin for kopete ? 
<Riddell> amu: don't think anyone has
<Mez> Riddell: (working with backport Mez to get it backported)
<Mez> "backport Mez" am I now ?
<Riddell> :)
<Mez> well
<Mez> we
<Mez> er
<Mez> I'm working a 16 hour shift in an hour or 2
<Mez> so I'm gonna be no use to you today
<Riddell> so set it compiling and it may be done by the time you get back :)
<Mez> I cant set it all compiling
<Mez> as i need to bootstrap them
<Mez> if it were that easy
<Mez> then I would
* Mez shakes head
<Mez> Riddell: now go fix akode properly
<Mez> Build-Depends: cdbs (>= 0.4.27), debhelper (>= 5.0)
<Mez> how has it switched to debhelper 4 ?
<Mez> nvm
<Mez> this was cahcing for some reason
<Mez> Riddell: what was the base compile order again?
<Hobbsee> hehe - Riddell seen the kubuntu-devel mailing list yet?
<jsgotangco> koffice?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Riddell> Mez: gettext-kde, akode, arts, kdelibs, kdebase...
<Riddell> Hobbsee: hmm?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: "the mighty j.riddell" - a new title for you :P
<Tm_T> haha
<Hobbsee> message...ah...number 2 of the digest version
<Tm_T> "sir" is just not enough ;)
<Hobbsee> clearly
<teprrr> Riddell, http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/1787 -- have you read this? any patches going to kubuntu's kde 3.5.1?
<Riddell> blurg, what a long blog
<Tm_T> hehe
<LeeJunFan> yeah, I think the source for klipper is shorter.
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<teprrr> heh, well, some problems with klipper & gtk apps as far as I understood. patch didn't get into 3.5.1
<teprrr> btw, how could I get my drkonqi back?
<teprrr> http://www.castpodder.net/ -- does this crash konq for you?
<teprrr> oh, it crashed twice but doesn't crash anymore.. doh
<Riddell> Mez: akode has debian/compat of 4 and debhelper (>= 4.0)
<Riddell> jjesse: there isn't but I can write a brief one in a reply to that e-mail if you want
<jjesse> Riddell: thanks that would be great
<freeflying> Riddell: I've writen a UVF-excetion to ubuntu-devel
<freeflying> Riddell: s/ubuntu-devel/ubuntu-motu
<Riddell> freeflying: I asked mdz directly for a UVF-excetion
<Riddell> freeflying: and got it, so new skim is now uploade
<Riddell> uploaded
<teprrr> Riddell, would be nice to have these in, if they're working like binner said: http://lists.kde.org/?t=113874457300001&r=1&w=2
<teprrr> Riddell, atm in 3.5.1 the area you can click on konq's feed icon is small and the icon is also reduced
<freeflying> Riddell: ttf-arphic-uming and ukai also have new upstream release , will they need UVF-exception
<Tm_T> Riddell: you get my big agree about kubuntu defaults (in ML)
<Riddell> freeflying: yes, do you have a changelo?
<kkathman> Riddell here's the error I got in the 3.5  to 3.5.1 update:
<kkathman> Unpacking replacement libarts1-xine ...
<kkathman> Errors were encountered while processing:
<kkathman>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdesdk-kio-plugins_4%3a3.5.1-0ubuntu0breezy1_i386.deb
<kkathman> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Riddell> kkathman: yes, do you have the actualy error? :)
<kkathman> see above
<Riddell> nope, that's just a notice about the error, not the error itself
<kkathman> afriad thats all I got :(
<kkathman> i just did the dist-upgrade...it went along fine...then that
<Riddell> teprrr: I did actually upload that, it just got rejhe
<Riddell> rejected
<Riddell> let me try again
<kkathman> Riddell dependency errors
<kkathman> Package kdelibs4c2 is not configured yet.
<kkathman> sequencing error?
<Riddell> kkathman: do an  apt-get -f install and tell me what happens?
<teprrr> Riddell, okay:)
<kkathman> Riddell:  was just doing that
<Tm_T> I wonder why... ;)
<kkathman> hmm came back clean lol
<kkathman> guess I dont 100% understand that
<Riddell> how annoying
<Tm_T> just about random and bad luck
<Tm_T> phuoh, life sucks, so ET ->
<Riddell> Mez: konversation backport request for breezy
<Riddell> kkathman: same problem was reported yesterday too but I don't have my fast machine to rebuild anything just now so no point me checking
<kkathman> ok.. well I guess there's no need to repeat the dist-upgrade?  Tm_t didnt think so
<kkathman> I assume the install was sufficient
<kkathman-away> hmm 3.5.1 kinda messed up the panels on my display :(
<kozz> I just got a report from a user for KDE 3.5.1 for breezy
<kozz> seems to be problem with kdeedu
<kozz> no of those packages are on the mirror
<kozz> seems to be only amd64
<Riddell> kozz: yeah, someone pointed that out this morning too, no idea what happened to them
<Riddell> but I don't have a reasonable speed machine to compile them on just now :(
<kozz> right, just wanted you to know
<kozz> if you didn't already
<Riddell> kozz: keep poking me, or I'll forget :)
<Riddell> or get me access to a fastish i386 with sudo and I'll make tem
<Riddell> them
<kozz> have no i386, only powerpc :)
<kozz> but that i only G4 1Ghz, so not that fast unforntunately
<pef> hello
<hunger> hi
<jjesse> hiya pef
<jjesse> don't you hate it when you move from working almost exlcusively on a ubuntu box and go back to one of your debian boxes and always typing sudo 
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> actually I've always used sudo on my debian boxes anyway
<jjesse> doh launchpad.net doesn't  display correctly in Internet explorer 7 beta2
<OculusAquilae> jjesse: thats selective rendering 
<OculusAquilae> :)
<jjesse> grin it looks pretty crappy actually
<Riddell> sealne: akademy vote result tomorrow morning
<apokryphos> Riddell: does it look like anywhere in UK stands a good chance?
<Riddell> apokryphos: absolutely no idea
<sealne> Riddell: ta, i'd been wondering
<jjesse> hmm this is wiered  my dapper virtual machine is not keeping time correctly, i adjust the time and when i reboot the virtual machine it is way off
<jjesse> time zone is correct
<Riddell> jjesse: probably not saving it to hardware clock
<Nirvana> Is this the right channel to ask about compiling/building an app?
#kubuntu-devel 2006-02-08
<mornfall> do we support breezy in some way? (apart from security)
<mornfall> err, i mean hoary
<\sh> via updates
<\sh> hoary-updates
<mornfall> http://rafb.net/paste/results/SZko4a31.html *sigh*?
<mornfall> for fucks sake
<mornfall> what's this gnome-app-install horror?
<mornfall> they apparently managed to make it worse than it already was
<seth> anything recent happen that killed sound?
<crimsun> seth: RE: #30040?
<seth> crimsun, correct
<crimsun> ok, I'll need to reboot tonight to look at it
<seth> that would be nice. I miss sound. Alsamixer still sees the card, so does Kmix, but nothing comes out
<seth> and everything is set normally in SystemSettings > Sound & Multimedia
<seth> so I'm stumped
<crimsun> ok, I need lspci -v and amixer output
<seth> sure thing. You want to work on this now or just have me put it in the bug report?
<seth> I've waited a couple weeks, I don't mind waiting longer
<crimsun> now's fine, I have a few moments
<crimsun> the other's an alsa-utils issue that needs to be resols
<crimsun> resolved for all Dapper; yours is a bit more specific to your hardware
<seth> lspci -v = http://seth.pastebin.com/536431
<seth> you can grep on Audigy to find my card
<seth> amixer = http://seth.pastebin.com/536436
<crimsun> hmm, and you're using 2.6.15-14.19, correct?
<seth> seth@erebus:~$ uname -a
<seth> Linux erebus 2.6.15-14-k7 #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Jan 25 16:23:02 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<seth> I'm using whatever's up-to-date as of 10 minutes ago :P
<crimsun> yeah, that's 14.19
<crimsun> could I get lspci -nv, too?
<crimsun> do you have multiple cards in this box?
<seth> crimsun, http://seth.pastebin.com/536442
<seth> I have a USB microphone, does that count?
<seth> no onboard sound though
<crimsun> yeah, that's your card 0
<crimsun> your audigy is card 1
<crimsun> so I need amixer -c1 output
<crimsun> I think your issue isn't really an issue related to #30040
<seth> hmm, all right.
<seth> http://seth.pastebin.com/536446
<seth> now to figure out how to either switch card order, or to have it use card 1
<seth> although it only started doing this recently
<seth> and I've always had the USB mic in the same USB port, even
<crimsun> ah beautiful
<crimsun> your PCM is set to 0
<crimsun> turn it up
<crimsun> do the same for 'Analog Mix'
<crimsun> possibly for 'HD Analog Front', too, if those don't suffice
<crimsun> please then test with aplay -Dhw:1 /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav
<seth> argggg, I love-hate upgrades. All better.
<crimsun> ok, now you can lock your usb to a secondary position
<seth> do you have an Amazon wishlist or something? I totally owe you one, this is like the third time you've fixed my sound stuff. (How do I lock it?)
<crimsun> echo "options snd-usb-audio index=-2" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<crimsun> on next boot, your audigy will be card 0
<seth> thanks, very much
<crimsun> np
<Tm_T> erh, error changed, now I get *** glibc detected *** malloc(): memory corruption: 0x086068f8 *** when I try to use amaroK with gst10 engine
<jpatrick> Riddell: kalzium-simulations ftbfs no matter how much I patch it
<\sh> jpatrick: build log?
<jpatrick> \sh: it just fails if you run "make" anyhow
<\sh> jpatrick: source packages anywhere?
<jpatrick> \sh: SVN (too unstable if you ask me) :: http://cniehaus.livejournal.com/14929.html
<jpatrick> and instead of "qmake" you need "qmake-qt4"
<Riddell> jpatrick: huh?  it worked yesterday didn't it?
<jpatrick> Riddell: no
<Riddell> hmm, looked like it did
<jpatrick> I'm gonna to try lastest SVN
<jpatrick> "qmake-qt4 -project" brings up missing files here
<Riddell> jpatrick: poke carsten in #kde-devel
<jpatrick> Isn't he a KOffice dude?
<jpatrick> talked to him few minutes ago
<jpatrick> Riddell: messy : http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/536981
<Riddell> jpatrick: yay, linking errors!
<jpatrick> got to go, back later..
<sebas> Riddell: Ping.
<Riddell> sebas: yo
<sebas> Hi!
<sebas> There's an article about koffice in the dot queue for 24hours now.
<sebas> Any reasons why it's delayed?
<Riddell> because the dot has all of about 1 active editor and I'm at a conference
* Riddell takes a look
<Riddell> hmm, Wade doesn't know how to capitalise KOffice
<sebas> I'll kick him for that. :)
<sebas> Understandable, btw.
<sealne> hmm i just noticed that in konq (breezy 3.5.1) on https the wee padlock at the bottom right has its top and bottom missing.  anyone else see that?
<Riddell> sealne: fixed in latest kdelibs in dapper
<Riddell> I can't update breezy packages this week
<sealne> cool
<sealne> np
<Riddell> ...unless you are able to give me access to a fast i386 machine I can sudo a chroot onto
<Riddell> sealne: looks like Ireland has won the akademy vote
<Riddell> which makes next 6 months easier for us
<sealne> cool time to plan summer holiday :)
<Riddell> but slightly weird since it's trusting someone with no connection to KDE for akaemy
<Riddell> glasgow was number 2
<sealne> such is life
<kkathman> is there anywhere else in #kubuntu that would override a link being opened in the default browser, other than in kcontrol, component-chooser, web browser?
<Riddell> kkathman: depends on the program
<kkathman> firefox
<Riddell> firefox won't respect kde settings
<Riddell> it's a law unto itself
<kkathman> Im just trying to help someone over in #kubuntu and its got me wondering what could be happening..it has to be something in firefox
<sealne> Riddell: that result is official i take it? just so i can mail uni conference people to let them know
<Riddell> sealne: they got the most votes, I'd say someone will need to confirm with ireland that they really do want to do it now
<kkathman> He claims that when he clicks an external link in firefox it opens Konqueror, instead of firefox, whereas other apps open firefox
<Riddell> external link?
<kkathman> yeah like..an a href="" link
<Riddell> what other sort of link is there?
<kkathman> my thinking was that it was governed by the web browser setting in kcontrol
<kkathman> Riddell:  internal anchor link
<Riddell> I've never heard of firefox opening anything in konqueror
<kkathman> the coding in html is different for each
<kkathman> just wanted to be specific :)
<kkathman> Riddell:  ok thanks...just wondered if I was missing something
<Riddell> seb	?
<Riddell> sebas: ?
<apokryphos> Riddell: installing akode-mpeg wants to remove juk, kttsd etc? :/
<sealne> how does konqueror decide what to use in its identification string? breezy 3.5.1 thinks its dapper
<sebas> Riddell: pong
<sebas> Was afk for a moment.
<Riddell> sebas: in the lounge
* sebas reads.
<jjesse> Riddell: any changes for flight4 that i need to put in the release notes
<Riddell> jjesse: kde 3.5.1?
<jjesse> Riddell: do we need to include specific version numbers in release notes? can i change it to the latest version of KDE?
<jjesse> that way as we go on, we don't have to change a version#
<Riddell> jjesse: I think it needs the version number for KDE
<Riddell> else people won't know what the latest is
<Riddell> and it's useful for people to be able to look it up
<jjesse> ok then i'll chang it
<jjesse> what is the default kernel version now incldueded in dapper?
<Riddell> I seem to have linux
<Riddell> version is 2.6.15-14-386
<jjesse> Riddell: ok thanks, about kubuntu says "starting with Linux version 2.6, should i change it to version 2.6.15?
<Riddell> can do
<Riddell> you'll have to remember to update it for dapper+1 :)
<jjesse> Riddell: also in about kubuntu "is based on debian's power apt package management system"  I would like to change it to "based on Debian's powerful Adept package managment"
<Riddell> hmm, adept is kinday shared between debian and kubuntu
<jjesse> ok working on new text
<Riddell> jjesse: flight 4 end of next week most likely incase you don't know
<jjesse> Riddell: i have heard, any big changes i need to update for release notes?
<Mez> Riddell, ping
<directedition> pong
<Mez> Riddell?
<Mez> not riddell
#kubuntu-devel 2006-02-09
<Zanoi> &wc
<Zanoi> ops
<Riddell> Mez: hi
<seth> good morning riddell
<seth> you're up moderately early
<Hobbsee> wow...morning Riddell 
<Riddell> it's saturday! a whole day of hacking ahead of me
<Tm_T> lucky you ;)
<Tm_T> lucky we!
<Hobbsee> yay!
<Hobbsee> does that mean that i should ask you for help then?
<Hobbsee> or leave you to your hacking in peace?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: go ahead
<Hobbsee> getting the bugs out of asciiquarium
<Hobbsee> tried to build it, but got this...
<Hobbsee> *finds link*
<Hobbsee> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/7969
<Riddell> it's trying to copy to /usr/bin
<Riddell> you want to copy to $(CWD)/debian/tmp/usr/bin  or the like
<Riddell> slap it on revu and I can take a look at it
<Hobbsee> *nods* - what's $(CWD)?
<Tm_T> CoWarD?
<Tm_T> ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Tm_T> ok, more caffeine ->
<Hobbsee> and the command for uploading the bits you want is?  it's no longer in my history...
<Hobbsee> oh...current working directory?
<seth> ugh, 3:30 am
<seth> bed for me
<seth> g'night all
<Riddell> current working directory
<Riddell> variable may not be correct
<Riddell> debuild -S -sa; cd ..; dput revu foo.dsc
<Hobbsee> gotcha
<Hobbsee> shoot!
<Hobbsee> double shoot!
<Riddell> hmm?
<Hobbsee> my keys are no longer there....i must have lost that folder in the reinstall...
<Hobbsee> i have the revoke.asc, but that's it
* Hobbsee sighs in relief
<Hobbsee> it's in the backup
<Riddell> phew
<Hobbsee> ok
<Hobbsee> Not a .changes file.
<Hobbsee> Please select a .changes file to upload.
<Hobbsee> Tried to upload: aasaver_0.3.2-0ubuntu1.dsc
<Hobbsee> and i'm not sure that dput is still configured
<Hobbsee> in fact, if it's in /etc/ it wont be
<Riddell> good point 
<Riddell> dput revu *changes
<Hobbsee> argh!  remind me to never, ever reinstall again!
<Riddell> keep your /home on a separate partition
<Hobbsee> i did - i had a backup of the entire thing - but that doesnt save all the settings in /etc
<Hobbsee> ok, they're uploaded
<Mez> Riddell: did you get my email
<Hobbsee> Riddell: gotta go to dinner, back in an hour or so
<Riddell> Mez: yep
<Mez> good to hear :D
<Riddell> Mez: I can't upload anything just now, soyuz rollout
<Mez> lol - see I am working on them - slowly but surely
<Riddell> :)
<Mez> whens it gonna be finished rolling out?
<Mez> and will we upload in the same old manner
<Riddell> Mez: nobody knows.  yes see ubuntu-devel-announce
<MrFaber> hi all
* MrFaber pings mornfall 
* mornfall bounces
<mornfall> what?
<mornfall> MrFaber: hi
<MrFaber> hi mornfall 
<MrFaber> I have a suggestion for adept
<MrFaber> If I remove a package on which other depends it removes all. Thats ok but there should be at least a warning
<MrFaber> Otherwise it is very easy to destroy whole system
<Hobbsee> Riddell: pign
<Hobbsee> *ping
<mornfall> MrFaber: CLOSED DUPLICATE 112819
<MrFaber> mornfall: ?
<mornfall> MrFaber: consult http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=112819
<MrFaber> mornfall: thanks
<MrFaber> sorry, I couldn' test it in dapper
<mornfall> MrFaber: it's not fixed, just that it is already filed, so no need to ask again
<mornfall> i will get to it when i have time
<MrFaber> great
<jpatrick> Riddell: is someone gonna patch KWord - or should I?
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: Riddell asked me to build versions that were on http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/koffice/ so i'm presuming it already got patched
<Riddell> jpatrick: yeah, we're working on it
<jpatrick> Riddell: ok, cool
* mornfall coding to the tune of $artist - $title
<mornfall> err
<mornfall> coding to the tune of Suzanne Vega - (I'll never be) your Maggie May
<mornfall> that's better :)
<Hobbsee> hehe
* jpatrick gets back to fixing kalzium-simulations
<Hobbsee> chug chug chug....building...
* Hobbsee wishes she had a faster computer at this point
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: so do I
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<Hobbsee> think this will end up running while i sleep, then will be done when i come back in the morning
<Hobbsee> and so i'll probably end up starting the breezy one before work tomorrow, and letting it run
<Hobbsee> that'll get them all done in....24 hours or so...
<jpatrick> Riddell: kalzium-simulations lives!
* Hobbsee watches kalzium-simulations suddenly die on jpatrick 
<Riddell> jpatrick: amazing what you can do with a bit of chemistry :)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I can't see asciiquarium on revu
<Hobbsee> *sighs* i did the command...
<Hobbsee> is there an aasaver on there?
<Riddell> oh, yes there is
<Hobbsee> that's it :)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: aasaver uses scons
<Riddell> a whole new build system
<Riddell> I got it working using the debian/rules file from kdissert
<Riddell> (with kdissert specific parts removed)
<Riddell> hi Czessi 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: true, and ok
<Czessi> Hi Riddell
<Hobbsee> how'd you know to use kdissert?
<Hobbsee> it also uses scons?
<Riddell> kdissert is one of the few other programs to use scons :)
<Hobbsee> right
<mornfall> eww scons :-)
<Hobbsee> so you mean, not only did it look like it needs some form of library packaged, it uses some warped system called scons as well????
* Hobbsee is slowly going insane here
<Hobbsee> no wonder i had trouble - sheesh!
<Riddell> sorry!  I thought this would be a simple package
<Hobbsee> hehe no problems
<Hobbsee> as long as someone's here to help pick up the pieces when it all screws up :)
<mornfall> when it breaks, you ought to keep both pieces
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> breaking into only 2 bits?  you're optimistic!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: do you think you could send me the kdissert file that you modified to work, so then i can compare it to the normal kdissert debian/rules file, etc?
<Riddell> I just removed the parts the mentioned the .xpm files
<Hobbsee> *nods*
<Riddell> kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/rules
<Hobbsee> thanks :)
<Hobbsee> so that's all it needed, rather than some crazy long thing that dh_make made?
<Riddell> it uses cdbs so hides a lot of the debhelper stuff in the two includes at the top
<Riddell> dh_make template doesn't use cdbs and gives you the full thing (which is important to learn)
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> true - i'm sure i will learn it at some point
<Hobbsee> wish i could build 2 things at once - i'd really like to actually *see* asciiquarium build, without errors
<Riddell> you could just build it locally, not in a chroot or pbuilder or whatever
<Riddell> just run debuild
<Hobbsee> true
<Hobbsee> but my poor little machine might die if i did that, while building an office suite
<Hobbsee> what's the policy for getting it into dapper, or am i too late for that?
<Riddell> new packages in dapper are fine
<Hobbsee> ok :)
* Hobbsee considers moving the laptop out of the room so she can sleep
<Hobbsee> maybe i'll just sleep with it here
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: eh?
<jpatrick> ;)
<jpatrick> Riddell: new kalzium-simulations package uploaded
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: my laptop, building koffice, is in my bedroom, and it's past midnight
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: "sleep with it" <- I'm sorry
* Hobbsee thwacks jpatrick!
<jpatrick> ouchy
<Hobbsee> you have one dirty mind...i thought that ended when i left work today!!!
<jpatrick> I said I was sorry
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: apology accepted :)
<Hobbsee> i just thought it was funny, too
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: I'm love someone, but in my case is given not recieved
<Hobbsee> :(
<Hobbsee> poor jpatrick 
<jpatrick> been like that for 4 months
<jpatrick> now what did I do wrong? :: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/538336
<\sh> jpatrick: you should use the .dsc file instead of the .changes file for the call with pbuilder
<jpatrick> \sh: arg!
<jpatrick> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1655
<\sh> jpatrick: and find a new love :) 
<jpatrick> \sh: I've tried that.....
<\sh> jpatrick: and stay alone :) it's much easier
* jpatrick crosses his name off the CommunityCouncilAgenda
<\sh> why?
<jpatrick> I'm not going to be able to be there
<\sh> then mark your name "considered next time, because I can't attend the upcoming meeting"
<jpatrick> I've missed two meetings so far
<Hobbsee> night all...
<\sh> sleep well Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> will do
<jpatrick> night
<Hobbsee> with the machine buzzing all night :)
* Hobbsee glares and laughs at jpatrick 
<jpatrick> ?
* Riddell gets knetworkmanager working
<jpatrick> wb nlindblad 
<Riddell> anyone had problems with gtk-qt-engine?
<nlindblad> thanks
<Hobbsee> Riddell: oh, a few, with the settings not sticking
<Riddell> hmm, not heard of that
<luka> Riddell: do you need testers for knetworkmanager? ;-)
<jpatrick> Riddell: someone had problems yesterday
<Hobbsee> ie, change settings, hit apply, close SS, open fx, no change, repeat till it works
<Riddell> luka: no, it needs a cvs version of networkmanager and that won't get into ubuntu so looks like no knetworkmanager for dapper
<luka> Riddell: not even universe?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: but it does work eventually?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: yep
<Riddell> luka: no can do if the network manager isn't new enough
<Riddell> Hobbsee: could be gconftool-2 being it's usualy self
<Riddell> i.e. taking 10 minutes to update anything
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> no idea - i might test more in the morning
<Hobbsee> well, later in the morning
<Hobbsee> seeing as it's almost 1, and mum will be very peeved to still find me up
<Riddell> bah, parents :)
<Riddell> they don't know what's good for you
<Hobbsee> exactly
* Hobbsee is a night owl, not a morning person
<Hobbsee> they didnt even understand the concept of getting the debuild going, so that it could run while i did other things...
<Hobbsee> silly paretns...
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: I know what yo mean
<Hobbsee> it sucks!
<Hobbsee> :P nigth all...
<Tonio_> hi all :)
<Riddell> hi Tonio_ 
* Tonio_ has just replaced 2 win 2003 servers by ubuntu in his company ;)
<Riddell> woo
<Riddell> not kubuntu?
<Tonio_> Riddell: ubuntu server
<Tonio_> I don't want both kde or gnome on the server side....
<Tonio_> actually, I will eventually install a very light DM like icewm, or maybe nothing...
<Tonio_> proxy + reverse proxy + vpn server + print server + smtp/antispam/antivirus
<Tonio_> all of that is now linux based ;)
<Tonio_> I'm looking for a good groupware replacement for exchange, but I don't find something very convenient...
<Riddell> we should make a kubuntu server
<Riddell> wouldn't be hard to do
<Riddell> cp ubuntu-server.iso kubuntu-server.iso
<Tonio_> Riddell: is it very necessary ?
<Riddell> not in the slightest :)
<Tonio_> you can install a naked server distribution and then kde if you want it
<Riddell> but got to keep up with the neighbours
<Tonio_> I personnaly don't like servers with DM installed.....
<Tonio_> the more features installed, the more security holes you have ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: the idea is to build an architecture that we could you for example for our clients, and then including ubuntu in comercial propositions :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: pong
<Tonio_> Riddell: I was thinking about knemo
<Tonio_> it is very efficient, but requires a few config
<Riddell> yes
<Tonio_> couldn't it become installed by default with kubuntu-desktop and config by kubuntu-default-settings ?
<Riddell> possibly, if it has sane default setup and doesn't get in the way
<Tonio_> it can be configured to be valid on about all computers transparently
<Riddell> (knetworkmanager is nicer but that won't happen)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm putting a config file in kubuntu-default-settings to let you see and then we may discuss that ;)
<Riddell> sure
<Tonio_> Riddell: knetworkmanager is planeed for dapper+1 no ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: did you ever find out why the bookmarks manager appears on restored konqueror?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes I saw that
<Riddell> planned for whenever we get a network manager that's compatible with it (== CVS only just now)
<Tonio_> apparently is happens if you set that up on machines where konq config has already been done....
<Tonio_> on a fresh installation I never saww that problem
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm searching a way to get it really hidden.... that can be (I think) done with konquerorrc file
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's on my list for the kde config I'm working on
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning knetworkmanager, there is something call netswitch that does about the same job....
<Tonio_> the kde frontend may be ready before dapper
<Tonio_> could be an alternative waiting for knetworkmanager
<Tonio_> I tested it and it works nicely with the shell and gnome frontend, very nice application
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://netswitch.tuxfamily.org/en/index.html
<Tonio_> Riddell: kubuntu is on the supported list
<Riddell> nice thing about knetworkmanager is it's just a frontend, someone else can deal with the management stuff :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I think netswitch does the same
<Tonio_> there is a real backend working behind
<Riddell> yeah, but if I upload it it's my responsibility :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I konw that ;)
<Tonio_> s/konw/know
<Tonio_> the problem is that it may conflict with networkmanager..... so adding it may be problematic
<Riddell> yeah, that's one of the problems Keybuk is having the networkmanager  and ifup/ifdown
<Tonio_> is networkmanager installation planned by default with dapper ?
<Tonio_> if it is not, maybe netswitch could be installed with kubuntu-desktop
<Tonio_> I'm sure we could find many motus ready to help you testing everything before integration
<Tonio_> I would, and raphink certainly too
<Riddell> Tonio_: networkmanager is still undecided I think
<Riddell> it won't be in kubuntu anyway
<Tonio_> that network tools missing is a pain for kde.... so not installing the one that looks the more promissing at the moment is somehow sad ;)
<Riddell> netswitch doesn't have a KDE fronend yet according to its website
<Tonio_> Riddell: it is in the work
<Riddell> yep, but feature freeze in 3 weeks
<Tonio_> I could contact the upstream to have an idea of a possible release date
<Riddell> please do
<Tonio_> Riddell: and if it is ready for "in 2 weeks", and that we spend a complete week testing everything ?
<Tonio_> okay :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: I'll believe it when I see it :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I know ^^
<freeflying> Riddell: ping 
<Riddell> hi freeflying 
<freeflying> Riddell: have u notice this bug about sudo :https://launchpad.net/malone/bugs/30432
<mornfall> http://lorien.mornfall.net:8012/m/adept-installer-0.png -- this is how applications are born :D
<Riddell> ooh ooh ooh
<Riddell> and media:/ now shows hard disks
<Riddell> mornfall: can I add that to my blog of interesting developments?
<mornfall> Riddell: i plan to have a better prototype tonight :) but however you like
<Riddell> that'll betoo late, going out tonight :)
<mornfall> aha :)
<Riddell> mornfall: apparantly the spec has been passd to mark for further review
<mornfall> Riddell: mdz mailed me in the meantime
<mornfall> Riddell: first 3 items ack'd, deadline on 23rd
<Riddell> oh, excellent :)
<mornfall> so i'm trying to get something done this weekend ;-)
<hunger> This new gnome stuff in ubuntu-desktop totally screws up my kde desktop.
<mornfall> http://lorien.mornfall.net:8012/m/adept-installer-1.png :-)
<seth> mm, camembert
<mornfall> http://lorien.mornfall.net:8012/m/adept-installer-2.png -- using packages and sections since i don't have .desktop parser yet :-)
<OculusAquilae> nice
<Mez> Riddell, ping
<Hobbsee> Riddell: dapper ones are done - it's made a whole lot of debs
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you want them uploaded to revu, i take it?
<Mez> Hobbsee, whatcha packaging outta curiosity
<Hobbsee> Mez: koffice
<Hobbsee> from riddell's site
<Mez> ouch
<Mez> why
<Hobbsee> because i got asked to?
<Hobbsee> the kword was broken before
<Mez> lol
<Mez> fair enough
<Mez> thats a horrid task though
<Mez> but then so is backporting KDE
#kubuntu-devel 2006-02-10
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> wasnt so horrible from here - left the machine on all night, it compiled, done
<Mez> backporting is horrible
<Mez> cause I gotta build, then install, build install
<Mez> basically bootstrap the whole base system
<Hobbsee> ew
<Hobbsee> true
<Mez> hehe :d
<Mez> and then stumbling across a bug
<Mez> having to wait for Riddell to fix ti
<Hobbsee> lol true
<raphink> Riddell: kmail is hugely broken in kde 3.5.1
<raphink> I reported a bug in bugs.kde.org
<raphink> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=121391
<Hobbsee_away> leaving the breezy one to build while i'm at work
<hunger> This new gnome stuff is really annoying on the kde desktop:-(
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ping
<Hobbsee> dammit, upload to revu froze, now it wont restart...
<Tm_T> Riddell: Kopete 0.12 is coming to feature freeze, maybe I do packages for it? as practice
<Tm_T> and if I do, with or without libjingle support?
<hunger> Damn! Gnome is soooo stupid!
<hunger> AAAARRRRGGGGGG!
<hunger> Sorry for that.
* hunger is trying to switch from KDE to gnome since KDE is barely useable since the new gnome stuff was introduced into ubuntu.
<Tm_T> Kubuntu <3
<hunger> Tm_T ?
<Tm_T> hey, I just love my KDE
<hunger> So do I... but ubuntu really breaks the experience nowadays.
<hunger> ubuntu/dapper that is.
<Tm_T> hmm, please specify
<hunger> Tm_T: I.e. kdm starting gnome by default all of a sudden when not explicitly told to use kde.
<jsgotangco> yeah
<hunger> Tm_T: Then the screen going dark... (I guess gnome-power-manager hits here).
<Tm_T> hunger: never seen anything like that
<hunger> Tm_T: Have to adjust the brightness to see anything
<jsgotangco> ive experienced that too
<jsgotangco> even if my laptop is plugged
<hunger> Then I get a gnome window informing me about the fingerprint of localhost... no idea where that suddenly comes from.
* Tm_T does have 486sx2 laptop so no idea of that kind of issues
<hunger> Then nautilus pops up (in addition to konqui) since I have a usb stick connected.
<Tm_T> hunger: oh you have nice mess there
<hunger> Doing anything suspicious with hardware causes even more gnome windows to pop up...
<Tm_T> none of that happens here
<hunger> Then when I log out some other gnomeish window informs me that it crashed and I have to close that before logout continues...
<hunger> Damn gnome shit!
<hunger> Oh... and on shutdown the box freezes on a regular basis... but that is nothing I can blame on gnome I think:-)
<hunger> I tried switching to gnome completely, but that environment is so fucked up that I can not even bind actions to key-combos containing a win-key.
<Tm_T> you can, after hours of struggle in different menus and settings
<hunger> After switching I won't notice that gnome-stuff popping up anymore;-)
<hunger> Tm_T: No, you can not.
<hunger> Tm_T: You can hack it into gnomes "registry" shit directly, but not via any menu.
<hunger> By the way: When trying to switch to gnome I found a config app to set the brightness of the screen for the power manager.
<hunger> Why is that configurable at a user level at all?
* hunger sighs.
<hunger> Damn icaza... why did he need to start a kde rip-off in the first place:-(
<Tm_T> hunger: I did set winkey to use through gui, no registry
<hunger> Tm_T: Then you were cleverer than me and the guys in the forums:-)
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> can't remember how I did it though
<hunger> OK, have to run and grab breakfast.
<hunger> Tm_T: Doesen't matter. I found out how to do it, I just gave up on the complete gnome idea while doing so.
<Tm_T> haha
<Tm_T> KDE <3
<hunger> Tm_T ?
<hunger> <3?
<Tm_T> heart
<hunger> I am on 3.5.1 of course.
<hunger> Oh:-)
<Tm_T> I am in KDE 3.5.1/Dapper with some KDE-devel stuff
<hunger> Sorry, I am a newbie to this leet speak.
<Tm_T> it's not leet speak
* hunger wonders whether he should install kde4...
<hunger> maybe that hal mess is integrated there?
<Tm_T> hunger: if you anage, please go ahead =)
<Tm_T> s/anage/manage/
<hunger> That ksysguard is broken with the dapper kernel is really getting on my nerves anyway.
<hunger> add all that new gnome-shit that messes up the experience... I am ready for some switch to something I hope might end up being better.
<Tm_T> hum, ksysguard works here just fine
<hunger> Tm_T: Try cpu_freq
<hunger> Tm_T: uses /proc something which kernels >2.6.14 IIRC report the bootup value only.
<Tm_T> hum, but it should be bootup value
<Tm_T> here
<hunger> Tm_T: Well it is dynamic here...
<hunger> Tm_T: Worked in breezy (old kernel), breaks in dapper.
<hunger> That app is a huge mess anyway:-( Noboby touched it in ages.
<Hobbsee> argh! times are screwed up in dapper now!
<Hobbsee> it's not almost 10 in the morning!  it's not!
<Mez> Riddell: ping
<sealne> anyone else seeing kicker repeatedly dieing in breezy 3.5.1?
<Hobbsee> sealne: on shutdown?
<sealne> no just during normal use
<sealne> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/539777
<sealne> that is displayed in the konsole i last started it from
<Hobbsee> i'm getting some of that - but my kicker seems to be staying alive..
<sealne> happened 3 times in the last ~24hrs to me
<Hobbsee> great - sealne are your timezones in kclock working?  seeing as you mentioned kicker
<sealne> sorry not sure what you mean
<sealne> also when kicker is restarted "Xlib:  extension "SHAPE" missing on display ":0.0"."
<Hobbsee> sealne: is your kicker showing the correct time?  also, when you mouseover the kclock in the kicker, and it shows you the list of timezones, do they all say the same time?  (10.08am)
<sealne> when starting kicker: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/539782
<sealne> it dosen't do anything when i mouse over
<\sh> sealne: I think it's more an xmmskde thing then kicker
<\sh> sealne: remove first the xmmskde applet then try again
<sealne> thats what i was wondering after seeing wht it said when i started it
<sealne> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/539783 certainly less complaints when stating without xmmskde
<\sh> sealne: run it without this xmmskde stuff some time now
<\sh> morning Hobbsee btw :)
<sealne> the extension shape thing maybe because i disabled some stuff yesterday while trying to get an agp and pci ati radeon graphics card to play together
<Hobbsee> evening \sh - dont try to confuse me like my clock is please lol!
<\sh> Hobbsee: lol..
<sealne> \sh: yeah will leave it off and see if i have any probs over the next day or so
<\sh> sealne: and you don't need xmms :) use amarok :)
<Hobbsee> it says it's 10.15am - and if i forget about dinner tonight, i wont even be able to get up tomorrow morning - so it's kinda a pain!!!
<sealne> \sh: :P
<\sh> Hobbsee: fix it? ;)
<Hobbsee> i wish!
<sealne> xmms is the best media player in the work ;-)
<Hobbsee> dont know how to yet though....will file a bug sometime soon though
<sealne> world even
<\sh> Hobbsee: what's wrong? did you check your bios clock and your timezone settings?
<Hobbsee> \sh: bios clock should be fine, timezone setting is correct - set to sydney australia - but it's showing that it's 10.17am (presumably UTC) in all timezones
<sealne> are there buglists for kubuntu.org packages anywhere?
<\sh> Hobbsee: hmmm..strange
<Hobbsee> \sh: very - seems to have been with the latest updates, which i got around...hmmm...12 hours ago?
<\sh> Hobbsee: no..I'm running the same...
<\sh> Hobbsee: and it's allright
<Hobbsee> \sh: have you rebooted?
<\sh> Hobbsee: yes :)
<Hobbsee> mine was fine before shutting it down too...
<Hobbsee> hmmm...
<Hobbsee> sarah@sarah:~$ killall kicker && kicker
<Hobbsee> sarah@sarah:~$ grep: /usr/share/lib/zoneinfo: No such file or directory
<Hobbsee> grep: /src/*: No such file or directory
<Hobbsee> /bin/bash: /bin/awk: No such file or directory
<Hobbsee> \sh: are the messages i get
<\sh> Hobbsee: hmmm..zoneinfo
<Hobbsee> yeah, /usr/share/lib doesnt even seem to exist on my system
<\sh>  /usr/share/lib/zoneinfo doesn't exists
<Hobbsee> which is why i'm very confused
<\sh> and /bin/awk should be /usr/bin/awk
<\sh> ah wait a moment
<Hobbsee> will do
<\sh> I get a new libc6 now...and this could be a problem
<\sh> the kde updates have definitly nothing to do with the problem...I blame more libc6
<\sh> but I have to be sure 
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:sealne] : Flight 3 out || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperGoals || http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu || Join: http://www.last.fm/group/Kubuntu+Developers/
<sealne> uvf isn't this thursday :)
<\sh>  * Drop timezones from main libc package.
<\sh>   - debian/debhelper.in/libc.install: Drop /usr/share/zoneinfo
<\sh>    drop usr/bin/locale
<\sh>   - debian/debhelper.in/libc.manpages: Drop locale.1 and localedef.1
<\sh>   - debian/debhelper/in/libc.dirs: Add /usr/share/zoneinfo
<\sh>   - debian/control.in/libc: Recommends: locales
<\sh> yes it's libc6
<\sh> that can mean, that we have to rebuild all the things
<\sh> Riddell: ping
<Hobbsee> oh dear...
<Hobbsee> hehe
<sealne> Hobbsee: i was just thinking my lack of mouse over on the clock maybe due to turning off the popup stuff in kicker
<Hobbsee> sealne: yeah, that'd be it
<\sh> ok let me reboot pls :)
<\sh> well...it's the clockapplet somehow...because localtime on console is correct
<Hobbsee> localetime on console?  which command is that?
<\sh> date
<Hobbsee> that's screwed on my machine it seems
<Hobbsee> its showing UTC time
<Hobbsee> wonder what timezone i really am using then....
<\sh> shermann@r200:~$ date
<\sh> Sun Feb  5 11:34:35 CET 2006
<\sh> that's the correct UTC+1 time for germany :)
<\sh> but the clock kicker applet shows UTC
<\sh> and fires up with the same error as you reported
<Hobbsee> sarah@sarah:~$ date
<Hobbsee> Sun Feb  5 10:33:53 UTC 2006
<Hobbsee> right
<\sh> Hobbsee: less /etc/timezone
<\sh> and ls -la /etc/localtime
<Hobbsee> no such file or directory x2
<Hobbsee> this thing is warped!
<\sh> for which one?
<Hobbsee> both
<\sh> timezone or localtime?
<Hobbsee> sarah@sarah:~$ less /etc/timezone
<Hobbsee> /etc/timezone: No such file or directory
<Hobbsee> sarah@sarah:~$ ls -la /etc/localtime
<Hobbsee> ls: /etc/localtime: No such file or directory
<Hobbsee> this thing is getting weirder by the minute....
<\sh> ok.../etc/localtime is a symlink to /usr/share/zoneinfo/Australia/Sydney in your case
<\sh> so sudo ln -s /usr/share/zoneinfo/Australia/Sydney /etc/localtime 
<Hobbsee_away> dinner, back soon
<\sh> and /etc/timezone should have the content of "Australia/Sydney" without the quotes :)
<\sh> but that doesn't fix the clock applet
<Hobbsee_away> still no file or dir for /etc/timezone
<\sh> Hobbsee_away: sudo vi /etc/timezone and enter Australia/Sydney :)
<\sh> I'm checking now why the clock applet is screwing
<\sh> or riddell is appearing magically and has a solution in his hand :)
<\sh> but I think 10:43am is a hard time after the sprint :)
<sealne> is the sprint still going on?
<\sh> should be over since yesterday
<\sh> and strange his: "adjust date and time" gives me the wrong timezone but the correct time
<Hobbsee_away> \sh: yay, then date is working.
<\sh> strange
<\sh> I don't find any reference to /usr/share/lib/zoneinfo neither to awk in the whole kdebase package
<Hobbsee_away> [21:47]  <\sh> and strange his: "adjust date and time" gives me the wrong timezone but the correct time - i get this too
<\sh> but it fetches the wrong timezones
<\sh> Hobbsee_away: wanna file a bug, or should I?
<Hobbsee_away> you can, if you like :)
<Hobbsee_away> seeing as i'll get called away at any min
<\sh> Hobbsee_away: k..will do
<Hobbsee_away> ok, cool
<\sh> Hobbsee_away: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/30546
<Hobbsee_away> \sh: should i confirm it on launchpad as well?
<\sh> Hobbsee_away: do it then :)
<Hobbsee_away> did you write the orig bug report?
<\sh> Hobbsee_away: yes :)
<Hobbsee_away> ah right
<\sh> but I wrote it that you found it first :)
<Hobbsee_away> :) done
<Hobbsee_away> i saw that
* Hobbsee_away doesnt really care who found it, as long as it gets fixe
<Hobbsee_away> d
<\sh> Hobbsee_away: it's your karma :)
<Hobbsee_away> ah, good point
<Hobbsee_away> so i wont look like such a moron asking simple questions?
<Hobbsee_away> speaking of which, who controls getting rid of stuff on REVU?
<raphink> siretart
<Hobbsee_away> right
* Hobbsee_away is actually away for a bit - dishes to do
<\sh> Hobbsee_away: run the MOTU track :) 
<mornfall> http://lorien.mornfall.net:8012/m/adept-installer-3.png 
<raphink> :D
* Hobbsee_away is back
<Hobbsee> \sh: the MOTU track?  that could be interesting...need to learn a whole lot mroe stuff first
<\sh> Hobbsee: you will...because you are smart :)
<Hobbsee> \sh: thanks :) i feel like such a moron at times though hehe - then again, i've only been using linux at all for around 8 months...
<\sh> Hobbsee: so you can't be a moron :) I'm using linux now since 1992/93 and I'm a moron :) believe me :)
<Hobbsee> hehe!  yet you seem so smart!
<\sh> Hobbsee: I'm old not smart ;)
<Hobbsee> how old are you, out of curiousity?
<\sh> Hobbsee: 35...
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<\sh> ok...cu laters..need to do some real life stuff :)
<Hobbsee> cya
* Hobbsee considers picking up a wireless card tomorrow
<mornfall> http://lorien.mornfall.net:8012/m/adept-installer-4.png
<jsgotangco> wow that's really nice
<mornfall> http://lorien.mornfall.net:8012/m/adept-installer-5.png
<OculusAquilae> nice
<Limulus> hello :)
<Limulus> I am having trouble with the KDE 3.5.1 repository
<Limulus> specifically, it seems to be lacking lots of i386 packages
<Limulus> I wanted to install kdeedu
<Tm_T> ok, one issue found in KDE & dapper, looks like only C locale is available
<Limulus> but as you can see from http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde351/dists/breezy/main/binary-i386/Packages
<Limulus> packages such as kstars are only available for amd64
<Limulus> and PPC
<Limulus> are the rest still in testing or such?
<Limulus> #kubuntu sent me here to ask :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ping
<Hobbsee> Limulus: if Riddell's not answering, then you'll have to wait for a while...
<Tm_T> aye
<Hobbsee> wonder if this means i'll be sent to compile more stuff
<Tm_T> I afraid Riddell found social life
<Hobbsee> pft
<Hobbsee> social life is overrated
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: yeah, but maybe sir Riddell doesn't know it yet
<Hobbsee> true
<Tm_T> just got scary thought, if he meet a woman!
<Tm_T> you know, he forget whole Kubuntu because of her and... no, that can't happen
<Hobbsee> no, it cant!
<Limulus> Hobbsee: I understand; I'll just leave the computer running and when I wake up the answer (and packages ;) will hopefully be there :)
<Hobbsee> he's been idle for 17 hours - he must be having a lot of fun socialising for that long!
<sealne> isn't it terrible that he dosen't spend 24/7/365 working on kubuntu :)
<Hobbsee> it is!
<Hobbsee> :P
<Hobbsee> night all...
<nlindblad> is there a German around?
* mornfall frowns
<Verwilst> hm
<Verwilst> i installed amarok-xine
<Verwilst> but now it says it can't play mp3's?
<Lathiat> use amarok-gstreamer then :)
<kozz> do you have libxine-extracodecs?
<Verwilst> yip
<Verwilst> amarok-gstreamer is gone
<Verwilst> ( dapper eh )
<kozz> works for me :)
<Mez> Riddell: ping
<hunger> \sh_away: IIRC /etc/localtime is a symlink...
<Tm_T> oh
<Tm_T> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8051
<Tm_T> has other too that problem?
<hunger> How can I force kde to ignore certain files in /usr/share/autostart?
<Tm_T> by commenting them out
<hunger> Tm_T: Not an option: They are needed for gnome.
<hunger> Tm_T: Gnome seems to somehow ignore the kde files in that dir while kde happily starts up the gnome stuff.
<Tm_T> no idea then
<hunger> Tm_T: How can I force KDE to ignore the gnome-specific stuff?
<Riddell> Mez: pong
<luka74> Riddell: I have seen you blog about knetworkmanager: any possibility that you would release them as test repository (no support)?
<Riddell> luka74: I don't really have time
<luka74> Riddell: OK, no problem - I thought if you already had them and would like some testers...
<Riddell> I didn't make packages, just compiled it
<luka74> question: is it normal that I still do not see any layout on Keyboard Layout (I think this happened after 3.5.1 upgrade)
<luka74> should I report a bug?
<Riddell> luka74: it's a known problem
<Riddell> I'll be looking into it 
<luka74> OK.
<mornfall> hey Riddell 
* mornfall runs to make a screeny for Riddell 
<mornfall> Riddell: http://lorien.mornfall.net:8012/m/adept-installer-6.png
<Limulus> Hi!  Is Riddell available to answer a question?
<Limulus> or did I miss him again...
<mornfall> last time seen was 18:45
<mornfall> 2:30 back
<Limulus> er... so in ~5hrs?
<teprrr> hmm, btw, why isn't grub selected as default in kdm's config in kubuntu?
<teprrr> mornfall, there's no search for that? klistviewsearch :)
<teprrr> or is this klistview at all?
<mornfall> teprrr: klistview what?
<teprrr> mornfall, talking about your screenshot
<mornfall> teprrr: ah, nah, klistviewsearch is useless sorry :)
<teprrr> hunger, I think in kde you can't ignore gnome stuff
<teprrr> hunger, iirc there was some discussion and even patch for this, but it got rejected for some reason.. can't remember why though
<mornfall> teprrr: i'll get that done later :)
<teprrr> mornfall, heh, okay :)
<teprrr> looks cool anyway :)
* kozz feels sorry for Riddell, he seems to have a lot of work :)
<teprrr> :)
<teprrr> but I'd like kde to work like gnome does.. by hiding the gnome entries completely from the menu.. although I think kmenu is useless.
<mornfall> http://lorien.mornfall.net:8012/m/adept-installer-7.png :)
<OculusAquilae> nice
<Verwilst> mornfall: ow? it's starting to become a bit prettier
<Verwilst> sweet :)
<mornfall> yeah, i still haven't gotten to my waterpipe because still fixing icons
<Verwilst> hehe
<Verwilst> mornfall: i still don't like the long pushbutton though ;)
<Verwilst> it's nice to see apps mature
<Verwilst> at first they all look clumsy and ugly sometimes
<Verwilst> and step by step, they become prettier and more user-friendly :)
<mornfall> Verwilst: check the 1-7 one by one, that's interesting :)
<Verwilst> k :)
<Verwilst> hehe
<Verwilst> i'll be picking up coding again too i think
<Verwilst> but then with c#
<Verwilst> c#/Qt probably
<Verwilst> maybe kimono when it'll advanced enough
<Verwilst> +be
<mornfall> and +8 up, current status
<mornfall> and i'll have my waterpipe
<mornfall> 2 days worth of work, i can have my reward
<mornfall> Riddell needs to see that
<mornfall> and i need to get a decent filter bar for it
<mornfall> --> reward
<Verwilst> a job well done mornfall ;)
<Riddell> mornfall: looking very goovy
<Riddell> mornfall: where does it get the list of applications from?
<mornfall> Riddell: gnome-app-install's desktop files
<mornfall> Riddell: they need to go into a app-neutral package, though, i'd say
<Riddell> mornfall: great.  yes, that can be sorted easily enough
<Riddell> Limulus: hmm?
<mornfall> (same for part of the icons)
<Riddell> hello Gaston 
<Gaston> Hello.
<Limulus> Ah! Hi hi! :)
<Limulus> I was on many hrs ago
<Riddell> Limulus: what was your question
<Limulus> Hobbsee from #kubuntu sent me here to ask you a question
<Limulus> where are all the kdeedu i386 packages?
<Riddell> amazing how many people miss them
<Riddell> answer is I've no idea, they dissapeared
<Limulus> !!!
<Riddell> but I'll try and make new ones tomorrow
<Limulus> Thank you :)
<Limulus> I thought I was going nuts
<Limulus> I thought I had setup my sources.lsit wrong ;)
<Limulus> ^list
* Riddell wanders back to bed
<Limulus> thanks for the help!
<tsdgeos> ok
<tsdgeos> the bugger has arrived :-D
<tsdgeos> Riddell: did you read my message on #kde-devel ?
<Riddell> tsdgeos: I'll try and add kde-i18n tomorrow too
<tsdgeos> :-)
<tsdgeos> thanks
<Riddell> been at a conference all last week and had no fast machine or internet
<tsdgeos> ok, did not know if it was due to some problems or just that you as enlgish speaker forgot kde-i18n ;-)
<tsdgeos> bye
<Mez> Riddell: did you get my msg bout arts?
<sealne> hmm i'm still getting errors out of kicker even without xmmskde
#kubuntu-devel 2006-02-11
<Hobbsee> morning all
<crimsun> 'lo
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee_away> Riddell: ping
<Mez> Riddell, ping
<LeeJunFan> somehow I managed to lose my ability to have kde clock applet show anything but utc tz.
<LeeJunFan> if I go to adjust date and time the right time is there.
<Mez> right click, onfigure clock -> timezones
<LeeJunFan> Mez: yeah, I know, nothing there.
<Mez> nothing ?
<LeeJunFan> Show timezones has "Local Timezone" and "Configure Timezones"
<LeeJunFan> Configure timezones will only allow me to select UTC.
<Mez> hmm?
<Mez> what makes it so you cant select anything else?
<LeeJunFan> tzconfig is set to Eastern. ntpdate grabs the right timezone, date shows the right time, it's just kde.
<LeeJunFan> Mez: that's all that's listed.
<Mez> weirdness
<LeeJunFan> root@jkd:~# tzselect
<LeeJunFan> /usr/bin/tzselect: line 53: /usr/share/zoneinfo/iso3166.tab: No such file or directory
<LeeJunFan> perhaps libc6 is foobar.
<Mez> try this
<Mez> sudo apt-get install --reinstall kicker-applets
<LeeJunFan> okay, now I'll log out/in.
<Mez> (hit ctrl+alt+backspace)
<Mez> or killall -9 kicker && kicker
<Mez> any luck?
<LeeJunFan> nope.
<LeeJunFan> I even wiped out the config file for clock_panelapplet
<Mez> do you have any kde-i18n package installed
<LeeJunFan> Mez: no, I was just looking at that too.
<Mez> reading #kde ?
<LeeJunFan> no.
<Mez> try adding a new user - logging in as them - and seeing if that works
<Hobbsee> LeeJunFan: there's already a bug for this
<Mez> Hobbsee, there is?
<Hobbsee> \ sh and i filed one last night for it
<Hobbsee> Mez: yep, want the link?
<Mez> please
<Hobbsee> launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/30546
<LeeJunFan> Hobbsee: heh, it just started for me seemingly out of the blue.
<LeeJunFan> Hobbsee: owell, thanks. I can stop beating my head against the wall now.
<Hobbsee> hehe - i found it last night, and got so confused
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> so i'm so screwed in regards to time - it tells me it's 2.35 am, and i know darn well it isnt, cos the sun is up!!!
<LeeJunFan> yeah, 9:36pm here
<LeeJunFan> so it shows as a whole different day too.
<Hobbsee> hehe of course
* Mez marks as bug in libc6
* Hobbsee displays puppy dog eyes at Mez - want to fix it for us???  please?
<Mez> Hobbsee, i dont have access to main
<Hobbsee> pity - send a patch to someone who does or something?
* Hobbsee doesnt really know how this stuff works
<Mez> plus - if i did - i wouldnt touch glibc, i dont know what jbailets been doing to it
<Mez> jbailey *
<LeeJunFan> yeah, that's a bad package to get fubared too bad.
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<LeeJunFan> Hobbsee: op in kubuntu right? got some moron going nuts there.
<LeeJunFan> a couple actually.
<LeeJunFan> nalioth got em.
<Hobbsee> LeeJunFan: yeah, but i was afk sorry
<Hobbsee> moral of the story - hobbsee should never go find lunch!
<OddAbe19> i'm going to ask a basic question, but it kinda has to do with development <---pre-warning
<OddAbe19> is there a way to show the Home, System and Trash icons on the desktop, like stock KDE in kubuntu?
<Tm_T> Riddell: known issue? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i8051
<seth> Tm_T, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/30546
<seth> known issue in libc6 :)
<Tm_T> aah!
<Tm_T> seth <3
<seth> haha
<Tm_T> I didn't know what bug that is
<seth> I just found it a few minutes ago
<seth> it also messes up your clock and sets it to UTC
<Tm_T> seth: well, that's how I noticed it
<seth> yep
<seth> I like how when you hover over the clock
<seth> it's the same time EVERYWHERE :P
<Tm_T> aye! =)
<Tm_T> funny, that's why the text "so global that doesn't care local times"
<seth> that's a related issue that may help them though, I would post it on the bug :)
<seth> your screenshot that is
<Tm_T> yu
<Tm_T> thanks
<Tm_T> do that, I get more breakfast ->
<seth> haha
<seth> done :)
<Tm_T> hum, maybe I should register to that
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: hi
* Hobbsee waves to Riddell 
<Riddell> hi Hobbsee
* Hobbsee considers defenestrating her wireless card
<Tonio_> Riddell: just working on the settings, fyi
<hunger> Riddell: Are you around?
<hunger> Riddell: Any idea how to stop the gnome-desktop files in /usr/share/autostart from starting in KDE?
<Riddell> hunger: no idea, how did they get there?
<Riddell> hmm, OnlyShowIn=GNOME;
<Riddell> maybe we need to make KDE respect that
<hunger> Riddell: gnome-volume-manager and gnome-power-manager install them there now that gnome-session seams to support /usr/share/autostart.
<Riddell> that must be new
<hunger> Riddell: It is.
<hunger> Riddell: Gnome seams to have stolen the idea from kde... 
<Riddell> I wonder if that means KDE stuff autostarts in gnome
<hunger> Riddell: It does not. I tested.
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning the dpi, I set it to 100, are you fine with the value ?
<hunger> Riddell: the desktop-file spec does not cover autostart at all... no wonder there is some chaos:-)
<hunger> Riddell: someone on freedesktop.org wrote it does not matter since /usr/share/autostart contains only DE-independent stuff, with the DE checking in /usr/share/DE/autostart for its own things.
<hunger> Riddell: But that was the "best" information I found on the topic.
<hunger> No idea whether kde checks there... ubuntu has no such dirs. I guess it was just some interpretation from some random guy anyway.
<Riddell> sounds like it
<hunger> Riddell: This annoyed me so much I even tried to switch over to gnome completly:-)
<hunger> Riddell: Unfortunately gnome is way to lame to be fun.
<hunger> Then I tried updating to kde 4... but ran out of diskspace when grabbing the sources.
<hunger> So now I am back to the normal kde3.5.1 ubuntu debs:-)
<Mez> Riddell:ping
<mornfall> *yawn*
<Tm_T> uargh!
<Tm_T> oh f*ck
<Tm_T> just spent 3hfor nothing
<Hobbsee> night all
<Hobbsee> Riddell: expect breezy debs in the morning, i'll upload to the same place as the dapper ones
<Riddell> Mez: hi
<mornfall> 'lo
<Riddell> morning
<Mez> Riddell: arts needs to depend on base-files to be backported - as it tries to check lsb-release - but that doesnt exist without base-files
<Riddell> ah yes
<Riddell> I was waiting on soyuz to open before uploading anything
<Mez> It's open ;)
<Riddell> yep, will do now
<Mez> np ;)
<Mez> dpnt forget anything else that tries to needs to aswell
<Riddell> I take it akode works now?
<Mez> hopefully though-  hte script fu will work and we'll be able to backport it eventually
<Riddell> arts 1.5.1-0ubuntu1 does build-dep on lsb-release, base-files
<Mez> o_O
<Mez> so it does
<Mez> then why wasnt it working
* Mez tries again
<mornfall> it's broken? :-)
<Mez> if i managed to get rid of my menu list in konq - hoe do i get it back?
<Riddell> menu list?
<Mez> yeah, like fiel etc
<Mez> file *
<Mez> gah
<Mez> waht was that
<Mez> ?
<Tm_T> it was... me!
<Tm_T> ] ;=
<Mez> so, any hints on how to get it back
<Tm_T> only over my dead body!
<Tm_T> ok, more coffee ->
<Riddell> Mez: you have no menu bar in konqueror?
<Mez> nope
<Mez> sorted 
<Riddell> control-M
<hunger> seb128: You claim #30506 is a kde bug... are you sure?
<hunger> seb128: That is the one about g-v-m desktop files being run by kde.
<hunger> seb128: As I understand the desktop file spec the autostart usage is totally undefined... should ubuntu really rely on that kind of behaviour?
<Riddell> hunger: kde should respect OnlyShowIn=Gnome
<Riddell> so it's a kde issue
<Riddell> I believe gnome doesn't work at all for autostart files, so they have their own issues :)
<Tm_T> seth: ok, new locales installing, but I doubt it fixes anything
<Tm_T> Riddell: talking about kicker clock only utc -bug, what I should test?
<Tm_T> ...works \o/
<Tm_T> interesting
<Riddell> yeah, install locales 2.3.10 
<Riddell> Tm_T: is that what fixed it?
<Tm_T> seems so, I restarted twice earlier today
<Tm_T> Riddell: btw: http://www.kolumbus.fi/lliehu/sekalaista-tavaraa/kuva1.png <- I got similar
<Tm_T> maybe I should change my kubuntu-devel list address to gmail
<Tm_T> another thing: https://launchpad.net/people/jussi-kekkonen <- why pointing to jussikekkonen2 in wiki, why 2
<Tm_T> hmm, I can edit it myself, right?
* Tm_T is very new with this launchpad and all
<Tm_T> and I also need caffeine =)
<Riddell> Tm_T: hmm, why is it going to kubuntu-devel?
<Riddell> Tm_T: the launchpad to wikipage importer is ofter wrong, you can change it
<Tm_T> Riddell: no I can't: "The Ubuntu WikiName JussiKekkonen is already registered by Jussi Kekkonen."
<Tm_T> well, that's me
<Tm_T> no idea when I registered it though =)
<Tm_T> hmm, I'm registered twice in launchpad
<Tm_T> that explains
<Tm_T> but why when, I don't remember been registering at all
<Riddell> buzilla import creates accounts I think
<Tm_T> that explains
<Tm_T> have to remove that another one
<Tm_T> interesting that it doesn't send me any notification about that
<Tm_T> hmm, is there any way to remove launchpad account?
<Riddell> you can merge them
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> how?
<Riddell> no idea I'm afraid, should be an option somewhere
<seth> Tm_T, https://launchpad.net/people/+requestmerge
<Tm_T> tack
<Tm_T> seth: thank you much, I think I get this solved now :p
<seth> np
* Tm_T have been playing around mails, svn and almost everything
<Tm_T> today I mean
<Tm_T> seth|away: change it!
<seth|away> hahaha
<seth|away> but I'm going to sleep
<Tm_T> oh no
<Tm_T> still...
<Tm_T> I won't marry you if you use awaynick
<Riddell> Mez: you joined Kubuntu Beasties?
<Mez> I dont see why not
<Mez> the bugs get assigned to it dont they
<Mez> and I just saw it as kubuntu-devel
<Tm_T> Kubuntu beasties?
<Riddell> Mez: I don't actually know what that group is
<Riddell> if I made it, it was a long time ago
<Tm_T> :p
<Mez> lol
<Mez> you're admin of it
<Mez> It's kubuntu-devel
<Mez> lol
<Mez> like ubuntu-devel
<Mez> nor do i know
<Riddell> if it gets bugs assigned to it the e-mail should change to kubuntu-bugs@lists
<Mez> I dunno - who set up the group
<Riddell> we weren't sure
<Riddell> Beasties sound like the sort of thing I'd put in, but I have no memory of making it
<seth|away> yeah, what happened to just Kubuntu Team
<seth|away> now every time I reply to a bug that is owned by the beasties, I get a bounce from the kubuntu-bugs list
<seth|away> which is annoying
<Riddell> hmm, I'll have to look at that
<jjesse> Riddell: question on the help files, if I click on "Kubuntu Quick Guide" in the main screen of Konq, it can't find the help file (dapper flight3, just finished updating everything)
<Riddell> jjesse: confirmed
<Riddell>  none of them work
<Riddell> oh well, one more docs thing to fix
<OddAbe19> i'm going to ask a basic question, but it kinda has to do with development <---pre-warning
<OddAbe19> is there a way to show the Home, System and Trash icons on the desktop, like stock KDE in kubuntu?
<Riddell> reply question, why would you want to?  they're already on the panel :)
<OddAbe19> because it's easier to access for me
<OddAbe19> is there a way or not
<Riddell> try sudo cp /usr/share/applications/kde/Home.desktop ~/Desktop
<Riddell> err, no sudo there
<Riddell> hmm, doesn't work
<Riddell> I'll need to change kdebase to install them somewhere else.  or maybe install them hidden
<Tm_T> hm
* Tm_T "hate"desktop icons
<Tm_T> I also hate broken spacebar
<Sime> sebas: ping
<sebas> Sime: pong
<Sime> hi, i'm back from vacation.
<sebas> How was it?
<sebas> Didn't break a leg and stuff? 
<sebas> Ade was skiing for only two hours and had to stay in bed for a week :-)
<Sime> it was rather warm and sunny.
<sebas> Hm, skiing, right? :D
<Sime> I got sunburnt everyday.
<Sime> snowboard.
<sebas> Aye, tried that to, but it seems I'm not made for that kind of endeavour.
<Sime> i'm a bit sore in places though, but nothing serious. :-)
<sebas> Heh, I don't wanna know the details.
<sebas> I've been exploring LDAP in userconfig, already got some code in there
<Sime> well, you have to fall over a lot in snowboarding,
<Sime> and it hurts when the snow is icy.
<Sime> yes, I saw that LDAP stuff.
<sebas> I've been doing rollerskating for a couple of years, so I can imagine.
<Sime> what is the motivation for the LDAP stuff?
<sebas> I need a little more knowledge of LDAP and specific schemes that are used.
<Sime> inline skating??
<sebas> Mostly that it has been buggering me to see how easy it is to implement it 
<sebas> yeah
<Sime> for codeyard? or?
<sebas> For skolelinux
<Sime> ok, thought so.
<sebas> In CodeYard, we don't use LDAP.
<sebas> Good idea though, I could hack on guidance during working hours :>
* Sime has done a hell of a lot of inline skating.
<sebas> Ah :)
<sebas> In Nijmegen?
<Sime> Oz.
<Sime> in the 90s. :)
<sebas> There's a pool and a miniramp near de Goffert, I'm thinking of trying again.
<sebas> Yeah, inline skating is sooooo 90ties ;-)
<Sime> I've got a good pair of skates here in Nijmegen.
<sebas> I should really do a little sports, but I guess my gear needs an upgrade, and without knowing that I'll use it a lot, I
<sebas> d rather not put hundreds of EUR in new gear.
<sebas> Besides, I don't see really cool skates in the shops anymore.
<Sime> BTW, do you know how Guidance compares to the usability report?
<Sime> what is missing / not implemented?
<sebas> About half of it.
<Sime> coz. the kubuntu feature freeze is real soon.
<Sime> feb 23.
<sebas> The bigger UI changes in userconfig are missing mainly, but I'd rather concentrate on stability / things that don't break until Dapper is out
<sebas> Revamping the UI might cost some time to get stable, and I'm unsure as to how much time I have exactly.
<Sime> good, concentrate on the smaller stuff. I think the big UI changes for userconfig need more thought first.
<sebas> Yeah.
<Sime> I think it might be a good idea to i18n() the strings.
<sebas> I was thinking about the group membership issues again (and again), I think we should map the groups to more abstract things.
<sebas> such as 
<sebas> [ ]  May gain admin privileges
<sebas> [ ]  May use the digicam
<sebas> (That'd be the groups admin and camera in Kubuntu)
<sebas> I'd like to hear Jan's opinion on that approach though.
<sebas> displayconfig is in Dapper btw, but it's in the system administration section of kcontrol, dunno why.
<sebas> Hm, yeah, translation.
<sebas> Should be mostly straightforward.
<sebas> Does feature freeze also mean string freeze?
<Sime> setup.py should be able to handle outputing the .po files.
<Sime> string freeze. dunno.
<sebas> Hm, ok.
<sebas> It's probably too much work to translate all of guidance short term anyway. 
<Sime> but we need to get a feature complete release out in the next week or two. (should be doable)
<Sime> the only other real new feature is automatically detecting gfx HW changes at boot time...
<sebas> Which works quite well on the hardware I have, btw.
<sebas> :-)
<Sime> and I don't know if Riddell is gaim enough to use it in dapper.
<Sime> I'll be using it either way. ;-)
<Sime> it is pretty simple and better than leaving a broken system for the user.
<Sime> right now if you swap cards then the machine is 'broken'.
<sebas> Hm, yeah. I think it should go in aswell.
<sebas> Would give us quite some testing coverage :>
<sebas> Wait, users, not beta testers :D
<sebas> We could blog that it *should* work and ask people to try...
<sebas> So we get some bugfixes in before Dapper is out.
<Sime> yes, we will have enough stuff to test and fix before the finally dapper release.
<Sime> (I just discovered that I need to improve handling for cards with limited video ram...)
<Sime> I've got a machine here with 1 AGP card + 2 PCI cards.
<Sime> so I'm busy debugging that. ;-)
<Sime> you can also specify which card/screen is the primary and which is the secondary screen.
<Riddell> sebas: feature freeze != string freeze
<Sime> Riddell: thanks,
<Riddell> Sime: game enough to use which?
<Sime> Riddell: what is the policy about language support in kubuntu?
<Riddell> Sime: i18n should be supported
<Riddell> through gettext
<Sime> Riddell: detecting changes in the machine's gfx hw and then automatically running dpkg-reconfigure 'xserver-xorg
<Sime> Riddell: which languages?
<Riddell> Sime: oh that, how much can go wrong :)
<Riddell> Sime: English is the only requirement, if it produces .po files then they will go into rosetta and people can translate them there
<Sime> Riddell: as I was saying, if it works, it is better than the current situation.
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> so will we get a guidance release before February 23rd?
<Sime> not quite win/win, more win/breakeven. :-)
<Sime> feb 23 => yes,
<Riddell> before :)
<Sime> hopefully a bit early that the 23rd.
<Riddell> feature freeze is start of 23rd UTC
<Riddell> so anytime on 22nd is perfect :)
<Sime> earlier
<Sime> about two weeks then..
<Riddell> wonderful
<Sime> sebas: have you set up displayconfig-hwprobe.py to run at boot time?
<sebas> Sime: Not that I know.
<sebas> Do we want that?
<Sime> have you just played with it a bit?
<sebas> (Loading python at boot time is something distropeople would not like)
<sebas> No, I wasn't aware of its existance.
<Sime> oh, check out displayconfig-hwprobe.py then.
<Sime> it is rather small and fast. It just checks hw changes at boottime.
<Sime> well that is the idea.
<Mez> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> Mez: hi
<Mez> Riddell: arts has built and installed fine backported - starting on kdelibs
<Riddell> Mez: rocking
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning the kde settings, do you think it is a good idea to enable the double click by default ?
<Mez> riddell: if everything goes fine I should be able to request it for backports later today
<Riddell> Mez: people have been requesting konversation too
<Tonio_> I personnaly don't know anyone that uses simpleclick
<Riddell> Tonio_: no, too big a change from kde defaults
<Mez> Riddell, has konv been uploaded?
<Mez> (0.19)
<Riddell> Mez: yes
<Mez> Riddell, might be better to sync from debian ?
<Mez> when it's in debian
<Riddell> why?
<Mez> well - there was a lil bug in my package
<Mez> not so much a bug - but meh
<Riddell> that won't help the backport though
<Mez> it had gmo files it didnt need
<Mez> It'll have to be done after any lde update so it builds right
<Mez> hmm
<hunger> Is there anything I can do to help fix this gnome-desktop file issue in current dapper?
<Mez> I'm gonna have to request everything kde to be backported again
<Riddell> hunger: sure, program the fix
<Riddell> lde?
<hunger> Riddell: That is the one thing I hoped not to hear;-)
<hunger> Riddell: Can you at least point me into a general direction?
<Riddell> hunger: ksmserver possibly
<hunger> It should be in kdebase... or kdelibs?
<hunger> Riddell: Thanks.
<Riddell> kdebase
<hunger> Riddell: Found it, thanks!
<Mez> Riddell: I'm assuming that if kdelibs and kdebase go fine - I shouldnt have a problem with the other stuff
<Riddell> Mez: that's the hope yes
<Mez> bhest to check anyways
<Riddell> yes, definatly
<Riddell> my hope is that 3.5.2 will be easy :)
<Mez> lol
<Tm_T> =)
<hunger> Riddell: KDE does ignore the OnlyShowIn, etc. or so it seams at a first glance in kdelibs.
<Mez> Riddell, you're a pain..
<Mez> have you seen how many things i have to re-backport
<Mez> http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy-backports/kde/
<Riddell> hunger: hmm, I get gnome-power-manager started, maybe it's in my session
<Mez> Riddell: will everything need to be rebuilt against the new kdelibs? or should it be fine?
<Mez> because - are we going to have to like - backport all KDE apps?
<Riddell> Mez: no, it's all binary compatible
<Mez> oh 
<Mez> then i shouldnt need to re-backort stuff
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> otherwise I'd have to rebuild the whole archive each time there was a new kdelibs
<Mez> true
<hunger> Riddell: Is it OK to change the API of kdelibs to fix the gnome-autostart issue or should I better not do that?
<hunger> I'd add a function... that shouldn't cause havok, should it?
<hunger> libarts1-dev has unmet dependencies.
<hunger> kdelibs depends on it... what now?
<Riddell> hunger: adding a function might break ABI I'm not sure
<Riddell> or maybe that's only virtual functions
<hunger> Riddell: adding shouldn't break ABI IIRC...
<Riddell> you'd need to check the ABI compatibility stuff on developer.kde.org
<Riddell> adding something does, I remember it having no logic at all
<hunger> Riddell: I need to check whether it works at all:-)
<Riddell> (unless you know about compiler formats presumably)
<hunger> Riddell: What about libarts1-dev?
<Mez> Riddell, grr - I'm gona have to redo that now
<hunger> Any idea how I can install that?
<Riddell> hunger: it's in main
<Riddell> Mez: what? why?
<hunger> Riddell: It is not installable.
<Riddell> hunger: why not?
<Mez> Riddell, because it syncs from dapper 
<Mez> if you're changing arts - I need to check the new version backportds
<hunger> Riddell: unmet dependencies: libarts1-dev: Depends: libarts1c2a (= 1.5.1-0ubuntu1) but 4:3.5.1-0ubuntu1
<Riddell> Mez: I'm not changing arts
<hunger> Riddell: Depends: libartsc0-dev (= 1.5.1-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<Mez> thought you were ?
<Riddell> Mez: no, what made you think that?
<Riddell> hunger: that's broken, I think arts 4:3.5.1 was a mistake I made when first asking for testers of something
<Mez> you were talking about it - an changing it now ?
<hunger> Riddell: So what can I do to make apt install the beast?
<Riddell> Mez: it was the lsb/base-files issue, but arts already build-deps on them
<Riddell> hunger: what does apt-cache policy libartsc1c2a say?
<hunger> W: Unable to locate package libartsc1c2a
<Riddell> apt-cache policy libarts1c2a 
<hunger> Installed: 4:3.5.1-0ubuntu1
<hunger> Candidate: 4:3.5.1-0ubuntu1
<Mez> ibarts1c2a:
<Mez>   Installed: 1.5.1-0ubuntu1
<Mez>   Candidate: 1.5.1-0ubuntu1
<Mez>   Version table:
<Mez>  *** 1.5.1-0ubuntu1 0
<Mez>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main Packages
<Mez>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<hunger>   Version table:
<hunger>  *** 4:3.5.1-0ubuntu1 0
<hunger>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<hunger>      1.5.1-0ubuntu1 0
<hunger>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main Packages
<Riddell> hunger: I'm afraid I think you need to remove arts and then reinstall everything
<Mez> Riddell:it seems to be doing some post-processing
<Riddell> Mez: what does?
<Mez> no - i mean it's got to the post-processin stage
<Riddell> kdelibs?
<Mez> yeah
<hunger> Riddell: Thanks, that fixes it.
<Riddell> that's a good sign :)
<Mez> * Post-processing files in kdecore/html
<Mez> Riddell: thats why i told you
<Mez> Riddell: It just hit the install target
<Mez> w00t
<hunger> Riddell: When I do dpkg-buildpackage in kdelibs, will that override my patch?
<Riddell> Mez: lets just hope it's creating the correct packages
<Riddell> hunger: no
<Riddell> hunger: use debuild
<Riddell> (does the same thing but with extra checks
<hunger> Riddell: Well, it does remove my patch... but since I put it into debian/patches it reapplied it right away;-)
* hunger twiddles, waiting for kdelibs to rebuild
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> Hobbsee: hi
<hunger> How long does kdelibs need to build approximately?
<Hobbsee> :) you are on
<Hobbsee> Riddell: i have good news and bad news for you
<Mez> hunger, so far an hour and 25 mins
<Hobbsee> the good:  dapper debs finished uploading.  The bad: the breezy debs: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8131
* hunger wants a progress bar for make!
<Riddell> Hobbsee: export LANG=C
<Hobbsee> and that'll fix the error at the end?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: sed -i 's/&kmousetool;/KMouseTool/' doc/kword/a11y.docbook 
<Riddell> Hobbsee: debuild -nc
<Hobbsee> ok, trying that
<Hobbsee> argh, i was going to reboot before doing that....
<Hobbsee> too late
<Hobbsee> maybe i will, and cancel it
<Riddell> debuild -nc don't compile everything again, just the install stages
<hunger> floam: That might still be in time for etch;-)
<hunger> Sorry for that... wrong channel again.
<Riddell> sebas: are you able to book another bed at fosdem?
<hunger> Riddell: Will you be at fosdem?
<Riddell> hunger: should be yes
<Riddell> I'm giving a talk
<hunger> Riddell: I have not yet checked the list of speakers.
<hunger> Riddell: I think I owe you a couple of beers for your work. Maybe I can make it to brussels:-)
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> I'm only in the KDE room
<sebas> Riddell: There's exactly one bed left.
<hunger> Riddell: Well, usually everybody meets up at some bar on friday:-)
<Riddell> sebas: ooh, can I book it then?
<sebas> Riddell: Yes.
<sebas> Could you send me an email with the address, and preferably FOSDEM in the subject line, so I don't loose track?
<Mez> FUCK
<Mez> I just accidentally deleted the .debs
* hunger comforts Mez.
<Mez> I've spent 2 hours building tht
<Mez> oh
<Mez> actually
<Mez> might not have yet
<Mez> I dont know if it copied the result out
<Riddell> debuild -nc is your friend
<Riddell> sebas: will do
<Mez> Riddell, cept I'm having to use pbuilds :D remember?
<Riddell> oh, yeah
<Mez> /bin/sh: --attr=language,section,Language Section: command not found
<Mez> o_o
<Riddell> ?
<sebas> Riddell: Excellent.
#kubuntu-devel 2006-02-12
<Mez> it looks like it's trying to call a prob from a var - but the var is unset
<Mez>  yay
<Mez>  Riddell: lots of shlibdeps warnings... 
* Mez checks if makeshlibs was calle
* hunger waits for the apidocs to build.
<Mez> mez@lethargy:/scratch/cache/pbuilder/result$ ls *.deb
<Mez> kdelibs_3.5.1-0ubuntu2_all.deb          kdelibs4-dev_3.5.1-0ubuntu2_i386.deb  kdelibs-data_3.5.1-0ubuntu2_all.deb
<Mez> kdelibs4c2_3.5.1-0ubuntu2_i386.deb      kdelibs4-doc_3.5.1-0ubuntu2_all.deb
<Mez> kdelibs4c2-dbg_3.5.1-0ubuntu2_i386.deb  kdelibs-bin_3.5.1-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<hunger> Mez: Lucky bastard;-)
<Mez> hunger indeed :D
<Mez> oh, and look :D
<Mez>  kdelibs4c2
<Mez> :D
<Mez> it worked
<Riddell> rocking!
<Mez> Riddell: kdelibs - backportable :D
<Riddell> woo!
<hunger> * Found tag kio/kfile/kfile.tag
<Mez> sorry
<hunger>  /tmp/kdelibs-3.5.1/admin/doxygen.sh: line 498: 11144 Segmentation fault      doxygen "$subdir/Doxyfile"
<Mez> Riddell: part way there - I haventdone a full check yet
<hunger> My hdd is too slow:-(
<hunger> Mez: I get that --attr=language... command not found, too.
<Hobbsee> is there any chance we can use network-admin in kde?
<Hobbsee> building koffice for breezy in the background
<Mez> ...?
<Hobbsee> or...something...?  Sorry, going slightly nuts with my wireless card here...
<Riddell> Hobbsee: what's network-admin?
<Hobbsee> thought it was the gnome network client
<Hobbsee> er, network-manager
<Mez> n-m works in kubuntu
<Mez> lol
<Mez> I havent tried the KDE version though
<Hobbsee> ok
<Riddell> Hobbsee: you can but you need to compile cvs libnl, networkmanager and knetworkmanager
<Hobbsee> i didnt try it, didnt want to suddenly get all of gnome on my systeem
<Hobbsee> right
<Mez> is there a kcharmap or soemthing?
<hunger> Riddell: Fix seems to work.
<hunger> Riddell: Shall I mail it to you?
<Mez> kde relies on python ?
<sebas> If you use scons to build it, yes.
<sebas> And we're working on some kcontrol modules in python.
<Mez> sebas: the default insall does
<sebas> superkaramba aswell
<sebas> Then it's probably SK
<Mez> ah superkaramba in kde3.5.1
<Riddell> hunger: please do
<Riddell> hunger: what does it do?
<Mez> Riddell: kdelibs - Install ok
<Riddell> Mez: excellent :)
<Mez> now to kdebase
<hunger> Riddell: Patch for the gnome problem is on its way to you.
<Riddell> hunger: but what does it do?
<hunger> Riddell: It does not change the API. I just copied some code from the menueditor or something into kdelibs/kinit to make it ignore desktop files without kde in "ShowOnlyIn" or "kde" in "NotShowIn"
<hunger> Riddell: s/kde/KDE/.
<hunger> Riddell: That way gnome-volume-manager.desktop and gnome-power-manager.desktop get ignored (which get installed with the current ubuntu-desktop)
<Riddell> hunger: earlier you said you thought it already did that?
<hunger> Riddell: Without my patch gnome windows keep popping up whenever a new HD is discovered.
<Riddell> a new hard disk?
<hunger> Riddell: I said that it does *not* do that at all.
<hunger> Riddell: USB or something hotpluggable.
<Riddell> what causes that?
<Riddell> oh, gnome-volume-manager?
<Riddell> ah yes, I have that running too
<hunger> Riddell: g-volume-manager starts nautilus.
<Riddell> yeah
<Riddell> hunger: excellent work :)
<hunger> Riddell: It was easy enough once you pointed me into the right direction:-)
<hunger> Anyway: Good night.
<Riddell> night hunger, thanks for the help
* hunger hopes to find fixed debs in the repository when he wakes up.
<hunger> Riddell: I help whenever I find the time to do so. Damn job;-)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: how's the compiling?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: of koffice? *sigh*
<Riddell> why the sigh?
<Hobbsee> lemme pastebin...
<Hobbsee> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8138
<Hobbsee> yet gnupg's already installed
<Hobbsee> i suppose ~/.gnupg isnt there though
<Riddell> Hobbsee: that's it done
<Riddell> Hobbsee: don't worry about signing, you aren't uploading to revu or ubuntu archive
<Hobbsee> oh, so it is :)
<Hobbsee> i read "error" and shuddered, not really looking at it
<Hobbsee> upload to the same place?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yes please :)
<Riddell> last packages worked well
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> uploading....
<Hobbsee> wow, these files are nowhere near as big as last lot...
<Riddell> yes, koffie-doc seems to have a random number generator on its size
<Mez> lol
<Riddell> there's something in dapper that makes it extra big
<Mez> Riddell: the B-Ds for kdebase pose no problem it seems
<Mez> so... well shouldnt be too bad
<Riddell> Mez: excellent excellent
<Mez> if it hits a FTBFS now - then it's a major bug
<Mez> Riddell: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/542511
<Riddell> Mez: do you have libkdecore.so.4?
<Mez> lemme login
<Mez> where should it be?
<Mez> /usr/lib/ ?
<Mez> /usr/lib/libkdecore.so.4  
<Mez> ?
<Riddell> yes /usr/lib/libkdecore.so.4
<Mez> taking a while to login
<Mez> big tar.gz
<Mez> Riddell: no
<Mez> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/542523
<Mez> I'm gonna have to recompile kdelibs again arent I
<Riddell> Mez: should be in kdelibs4c2
<Mez> root@lethargy:/var/cache/apt/archives# dpkg -L kdelibs4c2
<Mez> /usr/share
<Mez> /usr/share/doc
<Mez> /usr/share/doc/kdelibs4c2
<Mez> /usr/share/doc/kdelibs4c2/copyright
<Mez> /usr/share/doc/kdelibs4c2/changelog.Debian.gz
<Mez> hmm
<Mez> here;s a thought
<Mez> the script fu
<Riddell> that's not good
<Mez> does it still install to kdelibs4c2a dir ?
<Mez> therefore making the kdelibs4c2 package empty
<Mez> ah
<Mez> kdelibs4c2a.install
<Riddell> there should also be a kdelibs4c2.install file
<Riddell> and debian/control should use kdelibs4c2 not kdelibs4c2a
<Mez> nope
<Mez> debian/control does
<Mez> or it wouldnt have done that would it?
<Mez> theres no kdelibs4c2.install though
* Mez apt-get source's again
<Mez> Riddell, nope - definately no kdelibs4c2 package
<Mez> .install *
<Mez> Riddell, maybe the control file could fix that?
<Mez> rules *
<Mez> mv ;
<Riddell> Mez: damn
<Riddell> I'm sure I left that in
<Riddell> just a case of cp kdelibs4c2a.install kdelibs4c2.install
<Riddell> Mez: I'll upload a fixed one
<jjesse> Riddell: did you ever reply to my email?
<Riddell> jjesse: ug no, poke me tomorrow if I haven't done it by then
<jjesse> Riddell: ok, trying to get things done, first draft is due friday :)
<Riddell> crivvens
<Mez> Riddell :D cool - you can set a precedent by uploading for a backports-only change
<Mez> and then I can say - yeah see - Riddell did it - why dont you too
<Riddell> Mez: really?  I've seen that done before
<Riddell> this is my first soyuz upload, wonder if it'll work
<Mez> you've seen an  upload before only to fix somethign for backporting?
<Riddell> yeah, siretat I think changed build-deps on some kde thing
<Riddell> Accepted kdelibs 4:3.5.1-0ubuntu3  groovy
<Mez> ah lol
<Mez> I didnt see that
* Mez hasnt done  soyuz upload yet
* Mez does an upload
* Riddell beds
<jjesse> night Riddell
<raphink> Riddell: my message to kubuntu-bugs@l.u.c was rejected
<raphink> Riddell: do you think I have to mail to all members `manually' ?
<Hobbsee> raphink: i'd try pinging them on irc
<Riddell> raphink: why kubuntu-bugs?
<raphink> Hobbsee: well if they all were there
<Riddell> raphink: e-mail kubuntu-devekl
<raphink> Riddell: are we subscribed to it?
<Hobbsee> a lot of them seem to be...
<raphink> I see only kubuntu-bugs on the LP team
<Riddell> raphink: kubuntu-devel the mailing list?
<Riddell> I'm subscribed to it
<Riddell> about 100 other people are
<raphink> yes I saw that
<raphink> just subscribed
<raphink> I'm gonna send to it
<raphink> there
<raphink> sent :)
* Riddell really beds
<Riddell> raphink: put in /topic too
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:raphink] : Flight 3 out || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperGoals || http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu || Join: http://www.last.fm/group/Kubuntu+Developers/ || Kubuntu meeting on #ubuntu-meeting on Thu, Feb 16th 2006 - 20:00 UTC -- be there!
<raphink> :)
<Hobbsee> hehe - dont bother Riddell 
<Hobbsee> sleep's overrated :P
<jsgotangco> ohh meeting
<raphink> :)
<jsgotangco> that would be around 4am in my place but hey :)
<raphink> jsgotangco: most meetings are either around 12UTC or 20UTC
<jjesse> what meeting this time?
<jsgotangco> 12UTC isn't a problem
<raphink> jjesse: how do you mean?
<raphink> jsgotangco: it is on this day, since there's already a meeting ;)
<Hobbsee> 12UTC's fine here too, if you wanted to change it to there
<jjesse> is that the community council meeting you are talking about?
<raphink> jjesse: no, Kubuntu meeting :)
<jjesse> oh, when is that?
<raphink> jjesse: /topic
<raphink> jjesse: is that fine for you?
<jjesse> should be
<raphink> ok
<raphink> :)
* ..[topic/#kubuntu-devel:raphink] : Flight 3 out || https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuDapperGoals || http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu || Join: http://www.last.fm/group/Kubuntu+Developers/ || Kubuntu meeting on #ubuntu-meeting on Thu, Feb 16th 2006 - 20:00 UTC -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Meetings -- be there!
<jsgotangco> cool
<raphink> :)
<jjesse> hmmm i might be a bit late to the meeting, 5pm is when  i head home from work so i'll join and eat dinner while i pay attention
<raphink> ok
<freeflying> jjesse: which is ur timezone
<raphink> Hobbsee: thanks for the world clock
<jjesse> eastern (-5 UTC)
<Hobbsee> raphink: no problems - was wondering if anyone would like it :D
<raphink> freeflying: that will be very early for you I'm afraid
<Hobbsee> saves calculating it by hand
<raphink> or very late
<freeflying> raphink: it's will be 4:00 AM
<raphink> Hobbsee: well for me it's just +1
<Hobbsee> hehe
<raphink> freeflying: that's what I call very early 
<raphink> Hobbsee: and I'm thankfully I can still add +1 in my head
<Hobbsee> hehe!
<freeflying> raphink: sadly , I'll be on train that day 
<raphink> although it's too late to have me speak english properly it seems
<raphink> freeflying: :(
<Hobbsee> oh ok, mine's +11 for the moment
<raphink> +11 is harder for sure
<raphink> you have to retain 24 most of the time
<freeflying> I'll attend the meeting of AsiaBusinessTour/Shanghai ,so shall I do something for kubuntu?
<raphink> bring CDs, stickers, yourself, ...
<raphink> talk about it :)
<raphink> say only true things about it
<raphink> but nice ones :)
<Riddell> freeflying: cool
<raphink> hehe
<Riddell> freeflying: take some kubuntu CDs to give to Mark
<freeflying> I've CD
<freeflying> Riddell: ok
<raphink> :)
<jjesse> how many times are you going to go to bed Riddell?
<Riddell> and to give to everyone else
<Riddell> jjesse: I'm about to make my third attempt
* raphink gave out some 10 CDs at Solutions Linux in Paris last week
<Riddell> raphink: nice
<raphink> only to people who had specific kubuntu questions :)
* freeflying I've given out about 400 CDs now 
<raphink> we had 3 whole boxes of Ubuntu CDs and were left with almost none
<raphink> 400 Kubuntu CDs ??
<freeflying> raphink: y
<raphink> oh nice
<raphink> I didn't have that much to give out ;)
<Riddell> raphink: you should have said you were going to a show, I'd have sent you a box
<raphink> sure Riddell, but I didn't know actually ;)
<raphink> next time I'll tell you 
<raphink> :)
<raphink> at least I had a few ones 
<raphink> and tonio and I were there
<freeflying> Riddell: shall prepare something else fot the coming meeting 
<raphink> to represent Kubuntu
<raphink> Ubuntu was not officially there actually
<jsgotangco> Riddell, do you still have CDs?
<raphink> only the ubuntu-fr associatoin
<raphink> with mostly simple ubuntu users
<jsgotangco> freeflying, mark
<jsgotangco> freeflying, mark's a jolly guy
<Riddell> raphink: how was the KDE stand?
<jsgotangco> :)
<raphink> so it was good that tonio and I were there from time to time
<raphink> Riddell: quite nice
<Riddell> jsgotangco: yes, some, going fast though
<raphink> Riddell: running mostly kubuntu, gentoo and slack
<freeflying> jsgotangco: really ? it's nice 
<Riddell> freeflying: sure, send me a report of what's good/bad/happening if you want me to pass it onto the meeting
<jsgotangco> freeflying, i think he's in seoul right now, i had lunch with him last week
<raphink> Riddell: seems most KDE devs are not very happy with kubuntu from what we heard :s
<jsgotangco> Riddell, can you send some over (a hundred would do if possible)
<raphink> for some reasons
<Riddell> raphink: oh?  what did they say?
<raphink> Riddell: that we changed things in KDE that ought not to be changed
<Riddell> jsgotangco: you need a reason first
<raphink> default settings
<jsgotangco> Riddell, sure i'll send an email
<freeflying> Riddell: sorry, you mean which meeting 
<Riddell> any sane reason will do
<raphink> Riddell: but the guy we talked with mostly was a slack guy
<raphink> Riddell: so well doesn't count much ;)
<Riddell> freeflying: kubuntu meeting, see /topic
* Hobbsee advises Riddell not to bother with sleep
<Hobbsee> chat instead :P
<raphink> haha
<freeflying> Riddell: AsiaBusinessTour/Shanghai will be held at 2/15 ,but kubuntu-meeting is at 2/16
<raphink> oooh I'm just seeing that my subject in the email I sent is not that good
<raphink> I should have slept before sending it
<raphink> lol
<Riddell> freeflying: tell Mark etc about the issues you have with CJK and what's happening to fix them I guess
<raphink> freeflying: couldn't you find a machine somewhere there?
<Riddell> right, bed.  really
<raphink> hehe
<raphink> same here
<raphink> bed bed bed
<raphink> gn8 all
<freeflying> raphink: I'll bring a ibook with me there 
<Hobbsee> Riddell: rubbish :P
<raphink|sleepfre> grr
<raphink|sleep> nah
<jsgotangco> freeflying, mark has great interest in having seamless cjk support you guys can really help on that
<freeflying> jsgotangco: y
<jsgotangco> because at the moment, there's big interest but little testing going on (lack of supporters)
<freeflying> jsgotangco: u've took part in last week's meeting 
<freeflying> Riddell: do you have the theme of wiki.kubuntu.org
<jsgotangco> freeflying, yeah, it was fun
<tulga> hi all. I cannot install GIF library in dapper 2. howto install it?
* Hobbsee prepares to file a bug for network settings in system settings
<Hobbsee> i wonder if this should go into kde bugs, or kubuntu bugs in malone...
<freeflying> Hobbsee: what happened with this package
<Hobbsee> it crashes as soon as you hit configure on wlan0
<Hobbsee> freeflying: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/8147
<freeflying> Hobbsee: I have not wireless card on my desktop
<Hobbsee> i'd imagine most people dont
<Hobbsee> but getting the latest upgrades, after i pin ndiswrapper
<Limulus> Riddell, I just wanted to logon briefly to thank you for uploading the i386 kdeedu packages! :-)
<Limulus> They're installing as I type ^_^
* Hobbsee files her bug
<tulga> hi all! I cannot upgrade kde 3 to 4. lt-genshortcutents: cannot connect to X server. howto fix it?
<Tm_T> tulga: you try to upgrade to KDE4 ?
<tulga> Tm_T: yep. lib compiled, now installing lib
<Tm_T> well, quite useless unless you're devel
<Tm_T> and I didn't manage to compile it
<tulga> I following this guide http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=KDE3To4
<Tm_T> and oh, there is no point at all to replace KDE 3.x with KDE5
<Tm_T> KDE4 I mean
<Tm_T> http://edu.kde.org/development/port2kde4.php <- damn good howto
<Tm_T> tulga: what you will do with KDE4 stuff?
<tulga> interesting
<tulga> Tm_T: "cannot connect to X server" mean kde-devel user haven't X access?
<Tm_T> hum
<Tm_T> might be
<tulga> where I configure account's X access?
<Tm_T> no idea
<Tm_T> Hobbsee: ping
<Hobbsee> Tm_T: pong
<Tm_T> no source package to Kopete?
<Tm_T> we will need it soon
<Tm_T> separate Kopete release incoming! :)
<Hobbsee> fun
<Tm_T> ok, have to find another wayto do test package
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure if you'd have to stick it inside kdepim, or whatever it falls under
<Hobbsee> especially since it's after UVF
<Tm_T> it's part of kdenetwork
<Hobbsee> ah, that's right
<Tm_T> so, I did apt-get source kopete -> got kdenetwork
<Hobbsee> yep
<Tm_T> ok, I have sources of new kopete alpha, tell me easy way to wrap up a package =)
<Tm_T> taking sourcee package, merging new sources and then package it, can't do in this case as I just explained ;(
<Hobbsee> dont look at me!
<Tm_T> uh oh
<Tm_T> I don't, youjust happen to be in front of me ;)
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Tm_T> uff, maybe I do this a hard way ;(
<Hobbsee> you'll have to ask Riddell or someone, when they wake up
<Tm_T> nah, I read debians guide through
<freeflying> Tm_T: kopete is seperated from knetwork ?
<Tm_T> freeflying: nope, just this 0.12 release is separate
<Tm_T> freeflying: so much new stuff and we couldn't wait KDE4 ;)
<freeflying> Tm_T: when will this be released  
<freeflying> it's seems hard for a UVF
<Tm_T> freeflying: well, I'm holding first alpha sources in my hand, so possibly soon
<Tm_T> kopete is frozen
<freeflying> Tm_T: where can I get the changelog 
<Tm_T> freeflying: you probably can't yet, unless mattr did something in last 6 hours
<Tm_T> freeflying: I'll investigate, wait :)
<Hobbsee> hey, why does the version of ndiswrapper-utils in the repos seem to overwrite my supposedly newer version that i've just compiled?  i thought that the one that i compiled would overwrite anything else
<Hobbsee> hmpf
<Tm_T> freeflying: but in general, new chat style engine (xhtml+css instead of xlst) jabber voice + other jabber goodies, whole bunch of fixes here and there...
<Tm_T> including my 8 (?) commits ;)
<freeflying> Tm_T: waiting for your package 
<freeflying> Tm_T: :)
<Tm_T> freeflying: oh, just I know how to do it ;)
<Tm_T> +if
<freeflying> Tm_T: or you may package it for ourselves use only , :)
<Tm_T> that's what it will be now
<Tm_T> actually I don't even have permission to do package others but myself
<Tm_T> yet
<Tm_T> but looks like these sources are fine so waitin permission
<Tm_T> hmh, looks like creating package is timeconsuming
<Hobbsee> bye all
<Tm_T> freeflying: ok, slowly understanding how this works, but dependencies are small issue now
<Tm_T> Riddell: you know who is Kopete debian maintainer ?
<poningru> Tm_T: I thought kde apps were group maintained
<Tm_T> prolly is
<poningru> http://packages.debian.org/unstable/kde/kopete.html
<poningru> at the bottom
<Tm_T> ah, thanks
<Tm_T> hum, I thought I did all ok, but no, dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot doesn't give any deb packages
<hunger> Did my patch make it into the latest kdelibs?
<jpatrick> hmm... Kubuntu meeting...
<hunger> Where?
<jpatrick> topic
<hunger> That channel is dead silent right now.
<jpatrick> hunger: It usual is unless there's a meeting...
<hunger> jpatrick: Oh, I assumed you were trying to point me to some ongoing meeting:-)
<jpatrick> oh right
<jpatrick> :)
<Tonio_> yep we discussed that yesterday, and riddel agreed on the fact that planning kubuntu mettings from time to time can be a good thing....
<Tm_T> true
<jpatrick> Hello Tm_T 
<Tm_T> hullo
<Tm_T> I do something wrong, I thought I did all ok http://www.us.debian.org/doc/maint-guide <- following this
<Tonio_> actually riddell is developper, packager, revuer, manages the full kde desktop, and probably the onlykde guru engaged by canonical on the ubuntu project....
<Tm_T> but no, I don't get any deb packages ;(
<jsgotangco> there's also amu
<Tonio_> so organizing the work to help him concentrating on the essential part of his work could be a good thing :)
<jpatrick> Tm_T: what are you trying to package?
<Tm_T> jpatrick: Kopete 0.12 alpha
<Tonio_> jsgotangco: amu is working for canonical ? okay didn't knew ;)
<jpatrick> Tm_T: tried using the debian/ dir from the repos?
<jpatrick> oh no wait
<Tm_T> jpatrick: no source package for kopete only
<Tm_T> dunno why
<jpatrick> :/
<Tm_T> that wouldd be too easy to me =)
<jpatrick> should come from kde-network
<jpatrick> or something like that
<Tm_T> yes, but separate kopete release
<jpatrick> Tm_T: is there somewhere you can put your package?
<Tm_T> jpatrick: kopete sources you mean?
<jpatrick> Tonio_: I just hope I can get to the meetings
<jpatrick> Tm_T: your .diff.gz, etc
<Tonio_> jpatrick: not sure to be here ? damn..... lots of work ?
<Tm_T> jpatrick: ah, remember, this is "top secret", no permission to be public in any state from mattr yet ;)
<Tm_T> jpatrick: in a second :p
<Tonio_> I had the same problem, it took me month to become member because of that
<jpatrick> Tonio_: school, etc
<Tonio_> jpatrick: k
<Tonio_> Tm_T: got an url for kopete's changelog ?
<jpatrick> will probably make it to the coming one tho :)
<hunger> Riddell did not add my no-gnome-startup patch to kdelibs yet:-(
<Tm_T> Tonio_: nope, can't find any changelogs
<Tonio_> hehe, my ubuntu cards just arrived ;) there nice, although
<Tm_T> Tonio_: have to ask as soon as mattr is back online
<Tonio_> Tm_T: okay.... I can't wait for msn sound support....
<Tm_T> hehe
<Tm_T> Tonio_: Jabber voice support is, no msn equiv
* jpatrick couldn't get his webcam to work
<Tonio_> Tm_T: so many people refusing to even have a look at linux because of that bull...t msn
<Tm_T> Tonio_: true
<jpatrick> Tonio_: I always prefered Jabber
<Tonio_> Tm_T: the problemis that, dunno for the rest of the world, but here in france, people don't say IM, but "msn"....
<jpatrick> same here...
<Tm_T> Tonio_: unfortunately there's no Kopete devel who has time and skills to do msn plugin rockin
<Tonio_> I do prefer habber also, and now wengophone is on the way to, but well.....
<Tm_T> Tonio_: rewiting msn plugin is started, so maybe we have light in Kopete 1.0
<Tonio_> it is not because something is better that people will use it.... otherwise, everything should be firewire based ;)
<Tonio_> Tm_T: I can understand the main purpose of kopete's dev isn't to be full msn compatible, of course
<Tm_T> aye, and people doesn't understand that they can use two protocols at the same time, "my friends use msn so I have to use it too, nothing else" ...
<Tonio_> I hope google and a few companies will get jabber recognition for the lambda users
<Tm_T> heh
<Tonio_> anywa, there is no reason using 2 protocols for msn... do we use 2 proto for standard mail ? nope....
<Tm_T> =)
<Tm_T> I meant, you can use msn AND jabber, not just one
<jpatrick> POP3 and IMAP
<Tm_T> people doesn't seem to understand it
<Tonio_> jpatrick: nope, THE protocol for communication is just smtp
<jpatrick> oh, yeah :)
<Tonio_> pop is just a way to download mails, but not a communication standard for the mail world
<Tonio_> you can replace pop by imap or webmail, or ftp if you like to read mail files ;) but smtp is the base
<Tonio_> that shouldn't have become different for instant messenging, but protocols and formats have become a world war  those 3 years
<Tonio_> that's a pain, really
<Tm_T> aye
<Tonio_> imagin a world where you make a kind of fusion between mail and IM
<Tonio_> im becoming an extention of standard mail, using a universal protocol, like jabber
<Tm_T> oh well, I think jabber will rule the world soon, first video chat testings are coming
<Tonio_> how easy it would be for the people..... everyone communicating with everyone....
<Tonio_> I can't imagin have to have a yahoo.com email address to send mails to yahoo users....
<Tm_T> iirc jingle has basis for video conference, all we need is codecs and ui
<Tm_T> Tonio_: =)
<Tonio_> Tm_T: codecs are already here.... h263, h264
<Tonio_> even xvid.... I don't understand why standard video encoding codecs cannot be used for videoconferencing
* hunger waits for Riddell.
<Tonio_> is there a technical reason I missed ?
* jpatrick is listening to Radiohead
<hunger> Tonio_: encoding takes too long.
<Tm_T> Tonio_: oh, sure, only that they're not yet used by Kopete ;)
<Tm_T> Tonio_: as I said,all we need is codec(s) and ui
<Tm_T> dunno if there's something fundamental too
<Tonio_> hunger, well with a 320x240 image and the power of actuall computers, with a 10 fps, that should be using that much resources, no ?
<Tm_T> but iirc jingle is just frame to data stream
<hunger> Tonio_: Streaming does not work well when it takes 3times as long to encode a image than it takes to display it.
<Tonio_> hunger: right, as I was saying, there was certainly a reason, here is the answer ;)
<hunger> Tonio_: A computer can do it (I think), but you can only earn money with videoconferencing if the HW needed is cheap enough.
<Tonio_> hunger: correct
<freeflying> anyone know remaster livecd
<Tonio_> wengophone look actually as the best coming solution for multiplatform videoconferencing I think.... although the SVN is an horrible mess...
<jpatrick> freeflying: LiveCDCustomization?
<freeflying> jpatrick: y
<Tonio_> I tried to package it, but I forgave....
<hunger> Tonio_: A cell phone won't get a pentium-whatever class CPU soon;-)
<Tonio_> hunger: hehe, that's true indeed, I didn't thought about those aspects.... shame on me
<Tonio_> but if you have big resources, look at what apple does with ichat
<hunger> Tonio_: Ran a benchmark on a 200MHz ARM chip once: It was 90times slower then a 90MHz PentiumI chip!
<freeflying> jpatrick: Mithrandir: after remaster kubuntu's dapper livecd , kdm need be restarted manually, and then it can log into kdm 
<Tonio_> the quality, although it uses much more resources, is totaly incredible
<Tonio_> hunger that much ????????? wow..... I though a 200 mhz arm could be compared to a pentium 100 at least....
<Tonio_> I may realease a personnal version of kubuntu-default-settings in about an hour to submit to Riddell .... anyone interested testing it ?
<jpatrick> Tonio_: what are the changes?
<Tm_T> jpatrick: 
<Tonio_> jpatrick: fixing dpi to 100 and setting wmaller fonts, kopete and konversation settings, integration of ksvg part the same we did for the others, adding a few more usefull .desktop files, providing a cool knotes color sheme (default is a really ungly), providing a standard and working profile for knemo (for eventually having it installed by default, plus many more little things
<jpatrick> wow
<Tonio_> replacing that crappy ungly hand in gwenview....
<hunger> Tonio_: Why fix the dpi?!
<jpatrick> hello raphink 
<raphink> hi jpatrick 
<Tonio_> hunger: on many computers, especially laptops, that causes problems
<raphink> jpatrick: applying for member in an hour and a half?
<hunger> Tonio_: Why?
<jpatrick> raphink: yes
<raphink> :)
<Tonio_> with the same setting than me, my girlfriend gets ridiculous small fonts, while I get big ones
<hunger> Tonio_: My laptop got ~130dpi. Fonts are unreadable with 100dpi.
<Tonio_> on my laptop, for example, font size is changing sometimes on reboot,....
<Tonio_> hunger, set to 100 with a good size might/should/could be okay
<hunger> Tonio_: Of course Riddells kdm themes need some tweeking occasionally:-)
<freeflying> anyone help me 
<Tonio_> hunger: well, test my package and we'll see if that causes issues...
<hunger> Tonio_: Then the font sizes are all wrong:-)
<Tonio_> hunger: I didn't manage to change that actually, but yes, that could be interesting adding a new kdmtheme and eventually a new background image
<hunger> Tonio_: They are given in a real world units... they get all screewed up with a wrong dpi setting!
<Tonio_> hunger: maye wrong, but same everywhere..... I can't imagin that linux is actually the only OS that needs the knowledge of the screen specs to configure fonts.......
<Tonio_> osx or windows don't have that problem
* freeflying after remaster kubuntu's dapper livecd , kdm need be restarted manually, and then it can log into kdm 
<Tonio_> hunger: I searched the net, and generally, for every fonts problem, the answer is "set dpi to 100"...
<Tonio_> that seems to resolv 90% of the problems
<Tonio_> but as I'm unsure, that's the reason I'm searching for testers ;)
<hunger> Tonio_: Yeap. They have less of that pixel-based measurement crap that still sticks around in X:-(
<hunger> If only X wasn't so 70s...
<hunger> Tonio_: Well, fixing the dpi fixes the symptom.
<hunger> Tonio_: The cause is mixing a real world unit of measurement with on screen units.
<Tonio_> hunger: exactly, but doing it by default may causes a few issues, that's why it needs testing...
<hunger> Tonio_: ?
<Tonio_> hunger: yes ?
<hunger> Tonio_: You are changing the real world unit to match up with what most developers assume it to be in on-screen units.
<hunger> Tonio_: Changing the real world to match the limited one in a computer is never a good idea:-)
<Tonio_> hunger: when 30% of the computers I tested have problems with fonts....
<Tonio_> I think mandriva for example is forcing dpi by default.... maybe I'm wrong, but I've heard about something like that
<hunger> Tonio_: Not with fonts! With everything else;-)
<Tonio_> hunger I perfectly follow you on that point.... when it works well with the standards...
<Tonio_> but browse the web with "linux problem fonts"
<Tonio_> and anyway xorg has some bugs on that....
<hunger> Tonio_: but breaking the one thing that works properly to match the broken state of the rest of the system is wrong.
<Tonio_> the autoconfiguration give me different sizes from time to time
<Tonio_> hunger: but it can be a temporary solution waiting for something working better ;)
<hunger> Tonio_: If you need to fix the dpi, then please fix it to the proper value and not some random one.
<Tonio_> to me the important is that it works, not that "respects the standards defined 30 yes ago"
<Tonio_> hum......... what new users say when he has a problem with fonts ?
<Tonio_> will he search how to change that ? does he even know what dpi is ?
<hunger> Tonio_: Font's don't. They are already on the way to the proper solution. It is the rest that is back in stoneage.
<hunger> Tonio_: No, but you could get the dpi on first boot and use that as a fixed value.
<Tonio_> the problem is that with the same distro, Riddell got complained that "fonts are horribly big", or "ridiculously small"
<Tonio_> what to do in that case ? publishing a guide to set the font size ?
<hunger> Tonio_: Yes, that is because the dpis were set incorrectly.
<Tonio_> hunger, the problem isn't an exception
<hunger> Tonio_: Using a wrong setting for everybody will not help.
<Tonio_> to my experience, it happens on about 40% of the computers I tested
<hunger> Tonio_: Sure it does.
<Tonio_> hunger, that can be seen as "an average"
<hunger> Tonio_: My point is that if 40% of monitors are used with the wrong dpi setting then randomly picking one and using that should not improve the situation.
<Tonio_> the problem is : do we want kubuntu to be limited to graphists and system ingeneers that are able to configure fonts ?
<Tonio_> hunger: I agree that the ideal thing would be to let the people configuring it correctly, but that only a beautifull dream.........
<hunger> Tonio_: You can get the value from the HW somehow.
<Tonio_> can you imagin answering to a new user that come from the MS world : "contact your vendor to get the specs, and then configure X server to feet your screen" ?
<hunger> Tonio_: No, but that is not the point:-)
<Riddell> Tonio_: actually I believe that's how windows does it too
<Tonio_> hi Riddell ! you mean fixing the dpi ?
<hunger> Tonio_: Using 100dpi has one advantage: The fonts are properly scaled with respect to lines, boxes, etc. for most apps (since most developers seem to use 100dpi when designing stuff).
<hunger> Tonio_: But it will not stop the fonts too big/too small issue at all.
<Tonio_> I'm pretty sure MS does that, and that's the reason graphists have sometime pain to configure their monitor with precision
<Tonio_> hunger, I personnaly fix fonts everywhere, and that fixed the small font issue to me and all linux users I know....
<Riddell> I doin't know what windows does by default but I believe there's an option to set the dpi with a ruler somewhere
<hunger> Tonio_: It breaks things on my box.
<Riddell> hunger: have patience :)  I only got my fast compiling machine back yesterday and have had a backlog of things to compile
<Tonio_> 20 machines doesn't mean it works everywhere of course, but even if the mothod can be discussed, the result is, to me, good
<hunger> Tonio_: Your friends got cheapo hardware then;-)
<hunger> Tonio_: 100dpi is close to the resolution of cheapish monitors.
<Tonio_> hunger yup, if they didn't they would have apple hardware, and no issues, of course ;)
<Tonio_> but here is an evidence of the need to have kubuntu meetings ;)
<hunger> Tonio_: You get the same issue with apple hardware (when running linux on it).
<Tonio_> to me, the solution can be tested, and if it causes any issue, of course, removed before breezy is out....
<Tonio_> Riddell: you opinion on that point ?
<hunger> Tonio_: I have fixed my resolution, too. But I need it fixed to ~130dpi.
<Tonio_> s/you/your
<hunger> Tonio_: Sure, do it. Just do not break my system;-)
<Tonio_> hunger well, that is not good, I agree, but if you are representing 1% of the people having a very specific hardware configuration....
<Tonio_> the standard config has to feet with the masses
<hunger> Tonio_: 100dpi is an OKish setting for people with lowres hardware... so go for it.
<Tonio_> I prefer 1% of people having an issue because of a setting, than 40% of users having issues with the standard.... that's my opinion ;)
<Tonio_> but if the test isn't good, let's forget that :)
<hunger> Tonio_: Can you do set the dpi only if they are not yet overridden?
<Tonio_> well, to set them back simply change the kdmrc
<Riddell> Tonio_: my opinion is to follow what gnome does since then we can just point the blame at ubuntu in general, and gnome now does the dpi from monitor thing
<hunger> Tonio_: AAAARRRGGG!
<Tonio_> the setting is set by a postinst script in kubuntu-default-setting
<hunger> Why don't you do this properly by fixing it in xorg.conf?!
<hunger> Tonio_: Then this works independent of which DM is used (and even with startx).
<raphink> hunger: then that's an Ubuntu-wide change, not a kubuntu specific one
<Tonio_> hunger because I don't want to impact ubuntu globally ;)
<hunger> raphink: So what? GDM does the same thing anyway IIRC.
<raphink> exactly
<raphink> if GDM does the same thing, then let's bring it to TB so it can be done to the whole distro
<raphink> ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: do you prefer me to remove that setting from the package so ?
<hunger> raphink: So why not do it properly in ubuntu instead of messing in different places?
<raphink> agreed hunger, but we have no power to do that ourselves imo
<Tonio_> the only difference is that I never saw ubuntu users complaing about fonts.....
<Tonio_> that sounds strange, but that seem to concern kubuntu users more
<hunger> Hmm.. actually I can't find whether gdm fixes the dpi or not.
<Tonio_> although I agree that's not logic at all
<Tonio_> I even saw people saying that they where back to ubuntu because they had font size change regularly for kubuntu....
<Tonio_> raphink: pv
<Tonio_> I answered you
<hunger> Riddell: Could you please update kdm to use /usr/bin/X instead of the obsolete /usr/X11R6/bin/X?
<Riddell> hunger: where do I do that?
<hunger> Riddell: gdm reduces the audit trail (-audit 0) of the server... We might want to add that, too.
<Riddell> ah, ServerCmd=/usr/X11R6/bin/X -br
<Riddell> hunger: what does that do?
<hunger> Riddell: /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc.
<hunger> Riddell: Look for ServerCmd=
<Tonio_> hum, interesting :)
<hunger> Riddell: I think we should use the same as gdm (/usr/bin/X -br -audit 0).
<Tonio_> hunger: I'd be please to add another way to do it, if that's possible, don't get me wrong ;)
<Riddell> hunger: what is this audit thing?
<hunger> Riddell: Sets the audit trail level(?). Let me google what that is:-=)
<hunger> Riddell: Looks like -audit 0 stops the Xserver from producing output on stderr.
<hunger> Riddell: -audit 1 is the default and reports rejected connection attempts.
<hunger> Riddell: audit output is send to stderr (where nobody sees it anyway).
<hunger> Tonio_: How were you going to set the 100dpi?
<Tonio_> let me copy paste ;)
<hunger> Tonio_: By adding -dpi 100 to the X server command?
<Tonio_> bope
<Tonio_> hunger: to serverargslocal
<hunger> Riddell: What about -nolisten tcp? Debian uses that to stop the server from accepting connections from outside.
<Tonio_> hunger: s/ServerArgsLocal=-nolisten tcp/ServerArgsLocal=-dpi 100 -nolisten tcp/
<Tonio_> here is the way I do it
<hunger> Oh, there it is;-)
<Tonio_> yup
<hunger> Tonio_: OK, do that. That setting is ignored anyway if the hardware can be read.
<Tonio_> hum....... so it does the standard test, and forces only if there is a problem ? seems a good way to do so :)
<Tonio_> I didn't knew the specifics, I'm not an expert in video setting...
<hunger> It would be really nice if both kdm and gdm (and whatever other *dm ubuntu ships) would use one script to start X. Then you'd only need to add the options there instead of going through all those different config files.
<hunger> Tonio_: Read the manpages :-)
<Tonio_> hunger: true, but we can do it be ourselves....
<hunger> By the way: Why is kdm installed in /usr/bin? The other *dms are in /usr/sbin.
<hunger> It is not really a app a user might end up running.
<Riddell> hunger: we will keep -nolisten tcp
<hunger> Riddell: We definitly should.
<freeflying_> Riddell: after remaster livecd , it need restart kdm ,and then can log into kde 
<Riddell> freeflying_: what is the error before restarting kdm?
<hunger> Riddell: I was suggesting to add it since I missed it in the config.
<Riddell> Community Council Meeting in 45 mins
<hunger> Tonio_: Wouldn't it make sense to have -dpi 100 for all Xservers set up by kdm?
<jpatrick> Riddell: I'm here
<hunger> Tonio_: Then it should go into ServerCmd, not ServerArgsLocal...
<freeflying_> Riddell: nothing give from kdm 
<hunger> Oh, LP is down again.
<Tonio_> hunger: whern't you saying that was a crappy method ?
<hunger> Tonio_: I am.
* Tonio_ is lost...
<hunger> Tonio_: But if you do it, then do it properly:-)
<Tonio_> so isn't that better if the setting only applies when the hardware is dreadable ?
<hunger> Tonio_: -dpi 100 is a setting for the local monitor. ServerArgsLocal get applied to local sessions only.
<Tonio_> so you say, "if you are forcing it, do it like a barbarian, everywhere" ? ^_^
<Tonio_> okay, changing this so ;)
<hunger> Tonio_: Yeap:-)
<hunger> Tonio_: I gave up on the barbarian linux user crowd;-)
<Tonio_> haha
* hunger worked on fresco to fix all this mess in his student days.
<allee> [11:20]  <Tonio_> jpatrick: fixing dpi to 100 and ...
<allee> Tonio_: no, no, no.  Why?
<Riddell> yay, my blog made distrowatch weekly :)
<Riddell> http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20060206
<jpatrick> cool
<Tonio_> allee: why fixing it ?
<Tonio_> because letting xorg detect that causes issues on *many* machines
<Tonio_> and that's only a testing proposal, to see what happens ;) I never said it was the untimate solution, and I agree the method is not clean...
<allee> Tonio_: wouldn't it be better to let xorg ask on install?
<Tonio_> allee: well, when it works, yes, of course
<Tonio_> but it causes problems on se many machines........
<Tonio_> I got so many complains for the font setting issue, and I know I'm not the only one......
<Tonio_> let worg ask on install ?
<allee> Tonio_: well, radeoan at least seems to not detect it :(
<Tonio_> can you imagin a lambda user in front of the question :
<Tonio_> "would you like to force the DPI and removes xorg ability to autoconfigure fonts"
<allee> But I prefer to set it in xorg.conf (the right place) than to hack kdmrc or whatever (the wrong place)
<Tonio_> a standard user doesn't even know what is DPI....
<allee> Tonio_: If it does not work hardcoding (should be done in xorg.conf
<allee> Tonio_: standard? 
<Tonio_> allee: agree too, but that would impact the whole ubuntu... and gnome doesn't seem to have issues on that point
<Tonio_> allee: s/standard/newbie|lambda/
<allee> Tonio_: oh,  do they hardcode it?  (Otherwise they must have problem too!)
* allee wonders is no gnome on the world has a 133 dpi and 75 dpi monitor next to each other.
<Tonio_> allee: I don't know exactly how gdn/gnome is set..... All I know is that I very rarely saw ubutu users complaning about fonts, while it is the n1 problem reported with kubuntu
* allee assume gnome assume that M$ braindead behaviour is the right one, sigh :(
<Tonio_> MS is forcing the dpi, according to what I know....
<Tonio_> not good for graphists, but better for the masses apparently.... I never heard about a font issue with Windows
<allee> Tonio_: yeah.  MS seam to use pixel for font size instead of point
<Tonio_> allee: which gives good result I must say
<allee> Tonio_: no. lot's of people 'complain' about tiny fonts
<allee> and icons
<Tonio_> font settings are generally really clean on Windows machines
<allee> + on M$.
<Tonio_> they find them too small ?
<allee> Tonio_: your are joking, right? :)
<allee> Tonio_: Almost all 'big' Dell laptop here have DPI 125 ... 133
<Tonio_> nope, I'm not fine with windows on many points, but according to the font rendering, I like it
<allee> Tonio_: and lot of people touch the screen with the nose
<Riddell> hello bobuse 
<bobuse> hi Ridell ! hi all !
<jpatrick> hullo bobuse 
<allee> Tonio_: You ever used a 133dpi monitor with windows?  Even ct, german computer magazin, notes the fact there fonts/icons are hardly readable in their tests
<Tonio_> allee: yep
<Tonio_> I had to change the font size
<Tonio_> that's true, but that concerns a very little percentage of machines
<Tonio_> the xorg way to proceed, is the best in theory
<Tonio_> but the result is 40% people complaining with kubuntu... theory isn't as important than the fact to me....
<Tonio_> maybe 1 or 2% people would get an issue with dpi forced to 100
<allee> Tonio_: IMHO, if it this gets hardcoded then in xorg.conf.  If gnome hardcodes in somewhere else it will override it
<Tonio_> but 1% is better than 40 ans I don't know any way to get 0%...
<allee> Tonio_: the cheap laptops have < 100 dpi.  I'm not sure your % estimates are right
<Tonio_> they have about 90 to 100
<allee> Tonio_: but would also say that 100 dpi may be a good compromise (but then in xorg.conf ;)
<Tonio_> but dpi set to 100 gives something correct on them
<Tonio_> although it is not optimised, that's true
<Tonio_> and concerning the hardcoding, that has to be discussed, that's the reason we want to make kubuntu meetings :)
<Tonio_> I personnaly prefer to have a setting that doesn't touch the canonical work... but as I say, that can be discussed
<allee> Tonio_: do you have time tonight, to help me pester daniel?
<Tonio_> the problem is that I don't know where or even if gnome does overwrite it....
<Tonio_> of course
<Tonio_> allee: on that problem ? to know how they are doing ?
<allee> Tonio_: no.  Quite some time ago I heard they use a fixed dpi.  No idea about the current status.
<Tonio_> allee: okay, I'll be there ;)
<allee> Tonio_: but it's a xorg problem and so gnome must have the same problem if they don't use a better hardcoded dpi
<allee> Tonio_: thx.  back to work ...  I'll ping you tonight
<Tonio_> I don't say they don't have it, I'm saying I very rarely saw ubuntu users complaining, while kubuntu users do most of the time....
<Tonio_> allee: good work ;)
<hunger> allee: I agree with you that all ubuntus should use the same setting for X.
<Tonio_> hunger: agree too
<allee> hunger: and even the right one (IMHO).   IMHO that's even worth a question during install (but I assume not many agree with me here)
<hunger> allee: Going with 100dpi at least gives fonts that match up with the rest of the gui.
<hunger> allee: I am running at 130dpi and usually have to fix up Riddell's kdm themes to work properly with that:-)
<Tonio_> allee: hum..... if the average people had a minimum knowledge, I would be okay... but that's not the facts... people are in front of a computer like me in an airbus A380 cockpit ^_^
<hunger> Tonio_: People are no idiots... They can answer questions like how wide and how high is your screen (in cm/in whatever).
<jpatrick> hello Hobbsee 
<allee> I've a a 90 dpi, 104, 125 dpi next to me and all fonts have excatly the same physikal size (yeah).  Setting then to 100 dpi would be <favorite 4 letter word here> ;)
<Hobbsee> hi jpatrick 
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: did you finish building KOffice? :)
<Tonio_> hunger: hum... do you know that 45% windows computers in the world don't have any antivirus installed
<Tonio_> hunger: and that 65% people claim they wouldn't be able to install one ?
<hunger> Tonio_: What does that have to do with that?
<allee> Tonio_: because they are not installed/asked by the default installation ;)
<Tonio_> maybe yes....
<hunger> Tonio_: That is some absolutly virtual activity. Of course most people can't do that.
<Riddell> jpatrick: she did, it's uploading now
<Tonio_> if there was a good and efficient script during installation, why not....
<hunger> Tonio_: Grabbing a ruler is *NOT*.
<jpatrick> Riddell: oh cool, now I can do my project
<Tonio_> but what to do with inches, cm, etc ??
<hunger> Tonio_: I guess my grandma could do that... but don't ask her to partition her HDD to install ubuntu.
<jpatrick> Riddell: http://kdelook.org/content/show.php?content=29331 & http://kdelook.org/content/show.php?content=29426 now GPL
<Tonio_> hunger: as I say, with an explicit config script during installation, yes, that probably can be done
<hunger> Tonio_: Turn the measured size into inches and devide by the screen resolution => dpi
<jpatrick> Riddell: I have to go to lunch, can you tell them I'll be delayed?
<jpatrick> brb
<Riddell> awooga (although we still need that main inclusion review)
<Riddell> jpatrick: ok
<jpatrick> 10 mins
<allee> Tonio_, hunger: let's try to get fixed in xorg or add an question during install or hardcode 100 dpi.  It's xorg business.  If we fail we still could hardcode it :(
<Hobbsee> evening Riddell 
<Riddell> afternoon Hobbsee 
* hunger agrees with allee.
<Hobbsee> afternoon?  wow
<Tonio_> hunger: don't expect a french can give the size in inches... ;)
<hunger> Tonio_: We should do use proper units anyway;-)
<Tonio_> but well, that could be possible during install with an excplicit script, I agree
<allee> Tonio_: luckily, Language, region of the use is asked first ;)
<Tonio_> allee: yup
<allee> s/use/user/
<allee> Tonio_, hunger:  We detected that your monitor is \n\t xx <local unit> \nwide and\n\n yy <local unit> height.\n Please correct the values if the detected values are wrong.
<allee> sound easy to understand.  (With correct detected screen dimension or could also only ask for width)
<allee> ah, work.  c'u later
<Riddell> community council in #ubuntu-meeting by the way
* Riddell hopes jpatrick gets back soon
<Hobbsee> Riddell: oh goody - something that will put off doing my university timetable
<jpatrick> Riddell: I'm here
<Riddell> jpatrick: woo
<jpatrick> was forced to do a jiggsaw on the way back
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> jpatrick: ooh, looks like it building!
<jpatrick> Tm_T: cool
<mornfall> allee: won't width-only cause trouble with widescreen?
<Tm_T> jpatrick: prolly prefix is wrong, but I'll fix that later version
<Tm_T> s
<freeflying> may i set the kde font for all users 
<Tm_T> freeflying: you wanted test kopete 0.12 alpha?
<freeflying> Tm_T: sure
<Tm_T> freeflying: ok, I'll inform when I have something to share ;)
<freeflying> Riddell: how can I configure the font in kde for all users
<Riddell> freeflying: edit /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/config/kdeglobals
<mornfall> kiosktool ++ :-)
<Riddell> jpatrick: woo!  now we still need to wait for sabdfl or mako to ack though
<jpatrick> Riddell: cool :)
<jpatrick> thanks for helping guys
<Mez> Riddell: I'm sure one of them will
<hunger> jpatrick: Congratulations!
<Mez> actually why isnt mako there?
<Riddell> Mez: too early in the morning I guess
<Mez> he's on AIM
<Riddell> Mez: msg him then :)
<Mez> am doing so
<jpatrick> excellent
<hunger> Anyone seen daniels recently?
<Riddell> saw him last week in london actually
<Riddell> he's moving to finland
* hunger had assigned some bugs to him a couple of weeks back.
<Riddell> he no longer works for canonical though, don't know how much development he'll do
<hunger> Oh, good. Haven't seen him around recently, wondering whether he left ubuntu (and my bugreports) for greener pastures,
<hunger> Hmm... So whom should I assign his bugs to?
<Riddell> well, more snowy pastures
<Riddell> x-swat-team
<Tm_T> any italian here?
<Tm_T> ok, anyway, something fun and not-so-fun: http://people.cc.jyu.fi/~juhtolv/stuff/italian/caro_italiano.jpg
<Tm_T> and yes, there's reason why most finnish irc users doesn't like italians or polish
* Riddell doesn't get it
* Hobbsee doesnt get it either
* jpatrick neither
<Tm_T> Riddell: well, most finnish irc users see italian or polish ircers only when they come flood, spam, or msg them
<Tm_T> or, they conquer channel
<Tm_T> overtake I mean
<Riddell> I've never had any problems from italian IRC users
<Tm_T> Riddell: me neither but some spammers
<Tm_T> with *.it host
<jpatrick> Riddell: wasn't there one that kept going "boaf" in #kubuntu?
<jpatrick> I think that one was french...
<Tm_T> heh
<Tm_T> well, in my experience, banning *.it host is good way to prevent spam in IRCnet
<Tm_T> I'm not saying all italian/polish ircers are bad, but most of them who end up to finnish channels
<Tm_T> good ones doesn't care to come I think :p
<Tm_T> tea and homebaked bread, yummy ->
<jpatrick> hehe
<jpatrick> how's the package coming along?
<hunger> I wouldn't get any mails to my private address if I'd stop updating my bugreports in launchpad:-)
<sealne> Riddell: any confirmation yet on akademy?
<Riddell> sealne: sigh, no, the board is yet to phone the Irish dudes to actually confirm
<sealne> they haven't even asked yet? ffs
<Tm_T> jpatrick: "dpkg-deb: building package `kopete' in `../kopete_0.12-alpha1-1_i386.deb'."
<Tm_T> looks like it's done
<jpatrick> exellent excellent :)
<Tm_T> thanks
<Tm_T> now I'mjust waiting permission to share it =)
<Tm_T> prolly needs tweaking and rebuild though
<jpatrick> Riddell: could a possible agenda point for Kubuntu meeting be KDE SVN snapshot packages?
<Riddell> sure
* jpatrick adds
<Tm_T> jpatrick: ok, now I'm rebuilding with jingle voice support
<Tm_T> or trying to =)
<Tm_T> yup, now configured with voice
<Tm_T> aaand Kopete 0.12 alpha 1 installed :)
<jpatrick> terrific
<Tm_T> indeed
<Tm_T> only one issue, doesn't return correct version number (haven't changed in sources yet)
<JRe> cool a new kopete is coming out :)
<jpatrick> JRe: I think Tm_T just packaged it
<JRe> jpatrick: yeah I saw :)
<Tm_T> yu
<JRe> Tm_T: if you need a tester I am here :)
<Tm_T> only alpha, so keep your pants up ;)
<Tm_T> JRe: immediately I get permission ;)
<Riddell> hunger: kdelibs patch works great, I'll upload it to kubuntu and forward to kde-core-devel
<Tonio_> hum Riddell sorry for bugging you with this, but when you have a second to have a look at "keep" on revu :) I think JRe would kill me if I don't ping anyone to get it in dapper ^^
<JRe> Tonio_: I think Riddell already did it but complained that there were no error messages in Keep and so I am currently implementing it
<JRe> Tonio_: and a 0.3.0 with notifications is coming out :)
<JRe> Tonio_: tough it's not ready now but could be released at the end of the day =)
<Tonio_> hum, I thought it was already in.... as Riddell talked about "next upstream release" :)
<Tonio_> and I didn't test latest version (while I should, shame on me)
<JRe> Tonio_: :)
<Tonio_> okay so JRe tell me when it's done, and I'll package and ping the entire world for revuing ;)
<JRe> Tonio_: ok :)
<Riddell> Tonio_ only just subscribed to kubuntu-devel too?
<Riddell> how come our best developers don't know about our mailing list?
<freeflying> Riddell: my livecd still need restart kdm before I can log into kde 
<Riddell> freeflying: so kdm starts, you put in a password and it rejects the password until kdm is restarted?
<freeflying> Riddell: it need not input username and passwd
<Tonio_> yup Riddell ......... sorry ;)
<freeflying> Riddell: after splash , it will stop
<freeflying> Riddell: but after I restart kdm , it will auto login kdm
<Tonio_> I'm not a biug ML user, so I didn't checked until raphink took me like a baby to subscribe
<Tonio_> Riddell: any possibility to imagin moodin in dapper ?
<Tonio_> if not I may take that : http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=29426
<Tonio_> and make a non moodin version
<Tonio_> this theme is simply fabulous !
<Riddell> freeflying: sounds like it's not a kdm problem but something else that is blocking it
<Riddell> Tonio_: moodin is waiting for main inclusion review
<hunger> Riddell: Looks nice... but could use some more space between the lines!
<raphink> Riddell: there's no link to this list anywhere, and we spend more time on IRC than on MLs because it's faster to work
<Tonio_> Riddell: good, and according to you, will it be there for dapper ? It is to know how what to add in kubuntu-default-settings eventually....
<raphink> Riddell: when I want to fix something, I don't want to wait for answers for hours or days ;)
<raphink> so I don't use MLs much
<Tonio_> I'm working on it activelly, so maybe I can have a look at the kdm part also
<freeflying> Riddell: will skim merge from debian if there will have new upstream release
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes, I certainly hope it'll be in dapper, it's been waiting review for ages
<Riddell> freeflying: we'll marge after dapper probably
<Tonio_> Riddell: so let's includethe moodin theme in kubuntu-default-settings no ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: yeah, can do
<Riddell> Tonio_: but I won't upload that yet, no point until moodin gets into main
<Tonio_> Riddell: of course
<freeflying> Riddell: it's seems that the maintainer in debain won't like collaborate on skim
<Riddell> freeflying: did he say something to you?
<Tonio_> Riddell: and about knemo, I added a standard config file in KDS package, and that works like a charm, no config required after that
<Tonio_> so it's up to you to decide if you want it installed by default or not... the config file can eventually stay in the settings, for users who manually install it
<freeflying> Riddell: he didn't say anthing about skim to me after skim been uploaded to univers, so it's difficult to me to work on it 
<raphink> Riddell: while we are on default settings, many people keep a dual boot with windows and kubuntu, and get a B&W grub screen at boot. What would you think of using kubuntu-grubsplashimages ?
<Riddell> kubuntu-grub-splashimages?
<Riddell> raphink: do what with it?
<Riddell> freeflying: well after dapper we'll look and see if we want to keep using the current version we have or if we want to sync with debian
<raphink> put it by default so it's not B&W by default
<raphink> Riddell: just a thought, maybe it needs to be tested more
<Riddell> Tonio_: knemo, cool
<Riddell> raphink: oh, you want kubuntu-grub-splashimages in main and part of the kubuntu CD?
<raphink> Riddell: what would you think?
<Riddell> not for dapper
<raphink> ok
<Riddell> maybe after dapper we can put it in and see what breaks
<raphink> yep
<raphink> so dapper will still have a default B&W boot screen ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I added enought cards to feet with geek needs.... eth0, eth1, eth2, wlan0, wlan1, ra0 and ra1 are managed automatically... there shouldn't be much people out of that configuration
<hunger> raphink: Not on my system;-)
<raphink> I think during dapper I can try to advertise the package to people and have them try it
<hunger> raphink: Not even breezy had that;-)
<raphink> hunger: not on mine either, I use the packages I make ;)
<hunger> raphink: I just drop an image into grub.
<raphink> hunger: did you try kubuntu-grubsplashimages?
<hunger> raphink: No need to waste time packaging stuff for that.
<raphink> hunger: that's because you're an advanced user. I don't excpect my mom to do it
<raphink> hunger: of course there is a need. We're not developping gentoo here, we're developping kubuntu!:
<hunger> raphink: No. I use my own image (which happens to be a downscaled version of my normal background image.
<raphink> I don't expect kubuntu users to know how to install grub splash images manually
<raphink> and I don't want them to use grubconf or so
<hunger> raphink: grubconf? vi is the tool;-)
<raphink> hunger: not sure you're developping for the right distro ;)
<raphink> it's great to use vi, emacs, pico and all
<Tonio_> hunger: kubuntu is designed for home use, not geek only use....
<raphink> but not for users
<hunger> raphink: I am not developing here.
<raphink> if I want a feature to be in kubuntu (not only on MY box, but available for all boxes) I HAVE to package it
<Tonio_> and a home user doesn't know vi, and doesn't even have the idea that the bootmanager can be configured....
<hunger> raphink: I am only using kubuntu.
<raphink> hunger: that explains
<Riddell> raphink: want to advocate kblogger once more? http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1675
<raphink> hunger: this channel is #kubuntu-devel, when I say I've made a package for grub splashimages
<raphink> that doesn't mean I've done it for myself
<Riddell> raphink: or just tell me it's fine to upload
<raphink> Riddell: sure
<hunger> raphink: using it and sending patches whenever I have the time to do so (and something gets on my nerves).
<hunger> raphink: Hey, I was just pulling your leg. I never assumed you made debs for your own use.
<raphink> Riddell: I want to run revu-report on it again, since many build-deps were removed
<raphink> ;)
<Riddell> raphink: where does revu-report happen?
<raphink> Riddell: in REVU ;)
<raphink> I'll show you Riddell 
<raphink> Riddell: this is a tool I've developped in the last 3 days, that does most the automated things I want to run in console on a package in REVU
<raphink> Riddell: 
<raphink> Running revu-orig on the upstream tarball 29552-kblogger-0.4.1.tar.bz2
<raphink> Generating md5 report in tarballs.md5
<raphink> Extracting tar.bz2 upstream archive 29552-kblogger-0.4.1.tar.bz2 to extracted_tarballs/ ...
<raphink> Extracting tar.gz orig archive to extracted_tarballs/ ...
<raphink> Generating diff report in upstream_orig.diff
<raphink> Running revu-build on the dsc file kblogger_0.4.1-0ubuntu1.dsc
<raphink> W: /home/raphink/.pbuilderrc does not exist
<raphink>   -> Logging to kblogger_0.4.1-0ubuntu1.buildlog
<raphink> that's the thing is does
<raphink> and more
<Riddell> raphink: will the output appear on revu?
<raphink> Riddell: yep
* Riddell waits for appearance
<raphink> look at the REVU_report file in the file list
<raphink> it's building right now Riddell 
<raphink> Riddell: done
<raphink> check the list
<raphink> Riddell: http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/kblogger-0602061835/REVU_report
<Riddell> raphink: where does it get the upstream tar from?
<raphink> Riddell: either debian/watch if available (since yesterday's version)
<raphink> or I get it manually with wget if there's no dbian/watch 
<Riddell> all very clever
<raphink> Riddell: I've been working on this set of tools for 3 days non stop lately ;)
<raphink> one version per day :)
<raphink> and packaged it as deb yesterday evening
<raphink> REVU-independent now
<raphink> so you can run it on your own machine :)
<Riddell> so anyway, can I upload kblogger?
<raphink> Riddell: wait a min
<raphink> looks good to me Riddell 
<raphink> :)
<raphink> up it goes :)
<Riddell> yay
<raphink> Riddell: how do you like REVU-tools ?
<raphink> REVU_report might have seemed a bit empty Riddell, but it can be fuller if errors happen, such as FTBFS, Debian native or so
<raphink> they just don't appear if all is ok :)
<Riddell> all seems very clever as I say, should be useful
<raphink> :)
<raphink> hope it can be
<jpatrick> raphink: nice script :)
<raphink> jpatrick: thanks
<raphink> jpatrick: you can get the deb on http://revu.tauware.de/~raphink/debs if you want to test it
* jpatrick fixes kalzium-simulations
<jpatrick> are those for Dapper?
<raphink> jpatrick: REVU is running in breezy
<raphink> but the package is made in dapper
<raphink> it's distro independant 
<raphink> should work fine in sarge, too
<jpatrick> ok
<raphink> it just requires pbuilder, lintian and linda
<raphink> hmm and devscripts
<raphink> jpatrick: so nothing that is not in hoary, breezy, sarge, etch or dapper
<raphink> or sid
<raphink> ;)
<jpatrick> great :)
<raphink> you can try it
<raphink> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/REVU/REVU-Tools there's an explanation on how to set it
<jpatrick> only REVU admins....
<raphink> jpatrick: look down
<raphink> end of the page
<raphink> ;)
<jpatrick> ah right
<raphink> ;)
<raphink> jpatrick: feel free to use it and report bugs
<raphink> jpatrick: I hvaen't added dpkg-source -x to it yet (I forgot about it since it's automatic on REVU)
<raphink> it's a matter of 3 lintes of code but needs to be run manually so far
<raphink> s/lintes/lines/
<Riddell> mornfall_: is it ok to start adept-notifier by default?
<Riddell> ** I need breezy users to test the new koffice
<Tm_T> there might be people in !kubuntu.fi, I'll ask
<freeflying> Riddell: would u mind review this http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1677
<jpatrick> raphink: sorry, I pushed the power off button
<Riddell> freeflying: what's the change?
<freeflying> Riddell: remove the dependency on im-switch
<freeflying> Riddell: wait , i'd correct the name 
<Riddell> kdelibs_3.5.1-0ubuntu4_source.changes ACCEPTED INTO ubuntu/dapper  that's new
<jpatrick> :|
<mornfall> Riddell: i'd say so, yes
<mornfall> Riddell: just need to find a way to turn that off sensibly :)
<mornfall> Riddell: if you tell me how to, i'll add an item to menu doing that
<Riddell> mornfall: to which menu?
<mornfall> Riddell: context menu of the notifier
<Riddell> what do you need to know from me?
<mornfall> Riddell: how you want to make it start up by default :)
<mornfall> so i know how to turn it off from the app
<Riddell> mornfall: probably best thing is to put a file in /usr/share/autostart
<Riddell> which includes a condition based on a suitable rc file
<mornfall> Riddell: maybe make a wrapper that tests some flag somewhere?
<mornfall> aha
<raphink> jpatrick: if you missed it
<raphink> [16:56]  <raphink> jpatrick: feel free to use it and report bugs
<raphink> [16:56]  <raphink> jpatrick: I hvaen't added dpkg-source -x to it yet (I forgot about it since it's automatic on REVU)
<raphink> [16:57]  <raphink> it's a matter of 3 lintes of code but needs to be run manually so far
<raphink> [16:57]  <raphink> s/lintes/lines/
<jpatrick> I've got it here now :)
<Riddell> freeflying: there's no change in dependencies in that package
<Riddell> freeflying: also the version should be -1ubuntu1 not -2, and changelog should hvae dapper not unstable
<freeflying> Riddell: I forgot to remove it from control  :(
<jpatrick> Riddell, raphink : uploading new kalzium-simulations to REVU
* jpatrick tries out revu-tools
<raphink> wait I'll be back later
<Tm_T> hey, what is khubd
<freeflying> Tm_T: how about kopete now ?
<Tm_T> freeflying: no permission yet, "boss" is at work
<Tm_T>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<Tm_T>  1511 root      20  -5     0    0    0 R 88.0  0.0  97:25.58 khubd
* freeflying night all , I'd go to bed now . scim-anthy is uploading to REVU
<raphink> freeflying gn8
<Tm_T> freeflying: good night, sleep tight
<jpatrick> not too tight
<Tm_T> hehe
<Tm_T> ok, that khubd has something to do with new kopete alpha
<jpatrick> Tm_T: ha
<Tm_T> no idea what it is
<Tm_T> looks like it was runned when I plugged webcam in
<Tm_T> and messed it
<mornfall> khubd, isn't that kernel hub daemon? :)
<Tm_T> no idea
<mornfall> usb thingy
<mornfall> is your webcam usb?
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> Riddell: what version of koffice?
<Riddell> Tm_T: 1.4.90-0ubuntu0breezy2
<Tm_T> so 1.5 beta?
<jpatrick> yes
<Tm_T> aye, ty
<jpatrick> Riddell: is there a run-time library kalzium-simulations should depend on?
<Tm_T> Riddell: ok, looks like I found one tester ;)
<Riddell> jpatrick: don't believe so
<Riddell> Tm_T: cool, same koffice repository as before
<Tm_T> ok, I also directed him to come here,so he can tell his experiences
<jpatrick> I'll dep on libqt4-core and libqt4-gui then..
<Tm_T> Riddell: http://kubuntu.org/packages/koffice15beta1/ ?
<Riddell> yes
<jpatrick> hello nlindblad 
<Tm_T> Riddell: thanks
<nlindblad> hi mate
<Tm_T> hullo
<Tm_T> ok, now short ET session ->
<jpatrick> ... ?
<robotgeek> hi, this may be a noob question, but does someone know off the bat if there is something similiar to 'gnome-menus-C.ent' for kde, containing the references for kde menu entries?
<Riddell> robotgeek: what sort of menu entries?
<robotgeek> Riddell: in the ubuntu-docs package, it contains menu entries in a xml file /usr/share/ubuntu-docs/gnome/menus/C
<Riddell> if we're talking about help centre menu entries...
<robotgeek> yeah, for the help centre menus
<robotgeek> sorry
<Riddell> they're in /usr/share/apps/khelpcenter/plugins/kubuntu/
<robotgeek> i've gotten 3 more people to work on it with me now, so we should finish off real quick
<Riddell> ooh, wow
<robotgeek> Riddell: err, no. not the desktop files. 
<robotgeek> Riddell: do you have ubuntu-docs/ the svn of the doc team repo?
<Riddell> yes
<jpatrick> Mez: any word?
<robotgeek> okay, i will assume the svn repo. /ubuntu-docs/ubuntu-doc/ubuntu/menus/C
<Riddell> robotgeek: those define entities that can be included?
<robotgeek> Riddell: yes, it "prints out" and formats the path to launch it. 
<Riddell> well I don't think kde can do exactly that but you can define entities
<robotgeek> So, if i have a &konsole reference, it will say K-menu -> Utilities -> Konsole
<robotgeek> Riddell: that i guess will be handled by the xslt, the conversion 
<Riddell> kubuntu/libs/kde.ent seems to for example
<robotgeek> yeah, i don't mind creating something like that for the applications i am referencing
<jpatrick> Riddell: koffice is being kept back
<jpatrick> everything else is downloadomg
<robotgeek> Riddell: thanks for your help, i think i will generate those menu entries for kde
<Riddell> jpatrick: are you doing an  apt-get upgrade?
<jpatrick> dist-upgrade
<Riddell> hmm, wonder why it's being kept back then
<Riddell> jpatrick: breezy?
<jpatrick> yes
<Riddell> jpatrick: can you do a direct  apt-get install koffice  when your current download is done
<jpatrick> yep :)
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: just noticed on 3.5.1 with breezy konq seems to miss file search and open konsole here.
<Riddell> LeeJunFan: file search?
<LeeJunFan> Riddell: normally under tools menu with konqueror.
<Riddell> sebas, Sime: on #kde-devel  < Niedakh> is it possible to write konqueror plugins using pykde?
<jpatrick> Riddell: oh dear: koffice: Depends: kexi (>= 1:1.4.90-0ubuntu0breezy2) but 0.9final-0ubuntu5
<jpatrick> is to be installed
<Riddell> blurg
<Riddell> oh well, I don't care they're beta packages
<jpatrick> but those dead annoying red and blue lines are gone!!
<Riddell> jpatrick: phew, that's the main issue
<jpatrick> anyone know how I can fix "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lQtGui_debug"
<Riddell> jpatrick: do you have that library installed?
<jpatrick> `libqt4-debug` is installed
<Riddell> and does it include libQtGui_debug?
<jpatrick> don't know about that :(
<Riddell> `ls` is your friend
<jpatrick> found it - now which package is it in - /me goes to packages.ubuntu.com
<Riddell> dpkg -S  is your other friend
<Riddell> packages.ubuntu.com won't know for dapper
<jpatrick> and I'm not on Dapper
<Riddell> ah
<jpatrick> it's in libqt4-debug in Breezy
<mornfall> Riddell: how much do we want pinning?
<Riddell> mornfall: I've never used pinning so I can't say I have much need of it
<mornfall> who actually requested that to be part of dapper goals?
<mornfall> because thinking of it i can imagine more useful things to do :)
<Riddell> umm, I think you did :)
<mornfall> surely not me?
<mornfall> maybe some user request
<Riddell> maybe
<mornfall> :)
<teprrr> shouldn't dapper generate pot file automatically?
<Riddell> teprrr: depends on the package
<teprrr> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1644 -- talking about raphink's comment there
<teprrr> so hmm, how does it depend on the package, Riddell?
<Riddell> if the admin/ directory is sufficiently up to date
<Riddell> and if the package uses cdbs
<Riddell> it will
<Riddell> but you probably also need to patch admin/cvs.sh for $kdepotpath
<teprrr> okay
<allee> teprrr: fwiw: http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-kde/kde-extras/kboggle/trunk/debian/?rev=0&sc=0
<teprrr> allee, ah.
<teprrr> so hmm, what should I do? :)
<allee> teprrr: don't know.  I have not compared, so if there's something worth to merge/replace
<Mez|Work> Riddell, I prob wont be able to make that meeting
<Mez|Work> I'll let you know on monday
<Riddell> Mez|Work: ok
<Riddell> let me know if there's anything you'd like brought up
<Mez|Work> is there an agenda ?
<Mez|Work> (and prob nothing other than backporting KDE releases)
<allee> Mez: see topic
<Riddell> agenda is whatever we feel like
<Tm_T> how about konquer the world?
<jpatrick> Tm_T: sounds hard
<jpatrick> Riddell: could I add ksplash-engine-moodin inclusion to agenda? :)
<Tm_T> jpatrick: so? we have new Kopete as our weapon ;)
<Riddell> jpatrick: if there's something to discuss
<jpatrick> getting it into main
<jpatrick> and the artwork
<sebas> Sime: Ping.
<Sime> hi
<sebas> Hi
<sebas> I'm hacking on mountconfig, but things seem a little strange in MicroHAL
<sebas> My DVDROM is seen as RemovableDisk (CDrom Icon), but it has major number 3. 
<sebas> So from my interpretation of MicroHAL, it should actually be interpreted as being an IDE harddisk.
<Sime> fhandle = open(os.path.join("/sys/block",blockdevice,"removable"))
<Sime> it checks for removable devices.
<sebas> Ah.
<sebas> Ok, I see.
<sebas> So the problem is that my DVD burner has Major number 3, and thus becomes Removable disk.
<sebas> If it was a "real" burner (as according to MicroHAL), it should have another major.
<sebas> Or what is "Packet writing for CD/DVD devices" actually?
<sebas> We need to have a better check there "can burn" or something.
<Sime> probably some exotic device that burns.
<Sime> most devices just look like generic IDE harddisks.
<sebas> Then 2/3 of my burners are exotic :>
<Sime> oh
<sebas> This one's a DVD burner 3:0, I've a DVD/CDRW combo (ide-scsi obviously), 11:0, and a Lite-On CD Burner, 3:64 (simple IDE)
<sebas> Maybe major/minor are different if !ide-scsi? :?
* sebas 's a little puzzled.
<Sime> what does real HAL have to say?
<Sime> lshal
<sebas> Didn't check yet.
<sebas> Last time I checked, the python dbus/hal was quite unstable.
* sebas checks.
<Sime> either way, we don't have time to try it out.
<Sime> dapper+1
<sebas> No, but good to have it confirmed as "not my stupid mind" :-)
<sebas> "real" HAL got it somewhat right.
<sebas> cdrecorder it is.
<sebas> I've added HAL to mountconfig's TODO.
<sebas> Sime: More fun.
<sebas> In my fstab, the DVD has udf,iso9669 as filesystem.
<sebas> mountconfig can't parse this entry, and leaves it as "not in mountconfig".
<sebas> I'll see if there's a workaround (I could maybe set it to "auto", although that's quite rude IMO.
<Sime> how can you have 2?
<sebas> That's what the installer made of it.
<sebas> It works ok though.
<sebas> It's marginally documented in mount(8)
<sebas> At the end of the documentation of the -t flag.
<Sime> :-/ doesn't really explain what it does.
<sebas> Yeah, well, I'll add a check if all filesystems listed are supported and change it to auto, ACK>
<sebas> ?
<Sime> dunno
<sebas> It seems to try those two, instead of trying every possible fs.
<Tm_T> jpatrick: ok!
<jpatrick> Tm_T: what?
<Tm_T> just wait, I'm uploading kopete deb to my website
<Tm_T> JRe: you wanted too?
<sebas> Sime: Can I commit something that sets it to auto, until we have a better solution?
<sebas> I'm catching exactly that problem now, but I did not do the supported fs checking, we don't have a reference to MicroHAL there (could add that though, but it doesn't make the code really nicer).
<Tm_T> dapper package with experimental jingle voice, testing purpose only (will build polished package tomorrow) http://www.tm-travolta.net/kde/kopete/temp/kopete_0.12-alpha1-1_i386.deb
<Tm_T> if you get it installed, test msn webcam and jabber voice ;)
<jpatrick> why, hello again seth :)
<seth> hey hey jpatrick 
<seth> can you make it to the meeting?
<jpatrick> seth: Kubuntu?
<seth> yessir
<jpatrick> I have something I want to do on the agenda
<jpatrick> seth: and I made it to the CC one today
<Riddell> so jpatrick is now 2/3rds of a member :)
<seth> haha
<jpatrick> Riddell: I have a kcontrol-kdmtheme that just works!!
<jpatrick> no lintain errors etc
<jpatrick> Riddell: what am I waiting for now then?
<jpatrick> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1683
<Riddell> jpatrick: umm, no idea
<Riddell> jpatrick: oh, membership, you're waiting for mark or mako to ack
<Riddell> not sure when they'll do that
<jpatrick> do I get an email or something?
<Riddell> kcontrol-kdmtheme I'll take a look at in a minute
<Riddell> jpatrick: don't think so, try pinging kamion in a couple of days
<Riddell> or if you spot mako or sabdfl online poke them :)
<jpatrick> ok
<jpatrick> Riddell: package is kdmtheme
<jpatrick> hasn't appeared yet,,,
<jpatrick> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=1684
<Riddell> jjesse, robotgeek_away: a patch to desktopguide on the list :)
<robotgeek> Riddell: you made a patch?
<Riddell> no, someone else, don't recognise them
<Riddell> Derek Buranen
<robotgeek> yeah, one of our new team :)
<Riddell> "Apofis (apofis) wants to join this team. "  do we know this guy?
<robotgeek> hmm, never heard of him
<jpatrick> err... simply put -> no
<Riddell> Rejected!
<jpatrick> Riddell: mako's in #ubuntu-devel
* jpatrick has to go
<jpatrick> night, guys
<robotgeek> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam/KubuntuDesktopGuide
<Tm_T> robotgeek: maybe I can help with desktop customisation
<Tm_T> part
<robotgeek> Tm_T: that's great. 
<robotgeek> Tm_T: that's my weak area :)
<Tm_T> well, that's about what I do with KDE ;)
<Tm_T> if you can call customisation hacking windecos, kicker, doing own graphics etc etc ;)
<robotgeek> Tm_T: feel free to edit the wiki page, and take control of the chapter
<Tm_T> hum, ok
<Tm_T> robotgeek: maybe system tweaks too?
<Tm_T> or, maybe not, atleast not yet
<robotgeek> Tm_T: feel free to take over the tips and tricks chapter, there's no one there yet
<robotgeek> Tm_T: do you need help with docbook stuff? 
<Tm_T> prolly yes
<Tm_T> but let's talk about it later, now I'm going to sleep ->
<robotgeek> Tm_T: just jump in #ubuntu-doc or #kubuntu-offtopic
<robotgeek> Tm_T: bookmark this :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam/GettingStarted
<Tm_T> good night :) ->
<robotgeek> Tm_T: later Tm_T 
#kubuntu-devel 2007-02-05
<toma> mhb: concrats
<yuriy_> mhb: i'm working on it right now (though i should really be doing homework) but i'll need software properties, which Riddell said will be uploaded tomorrow
<Riddell> yuriy_: the gtk version is available in update-manager if you want to try it out
<Riddell> it works exactly the same
<Riddell> just change software-properties to software-properties-kde for the final thing
* Hobbsee waves
* toma waves
<Hobbsee> :)
<mhb> hi Hobbsee
<MrWGW> good afternoon
<XVampireX> stable 2.6.20 is out
<MrWGW> dang it
<imbrandon> meetinglogger, pong , amarok 1.4.5 uploaded to feisty not too long ago, it should hit the next publisher run, edgy packages building now
<imbrandon> brb time to goto the store and grab some dew
<XVampireX> woot :D
<XVampireX> Are there alot of optimizations in 1.4.5?
<XVampireX> because 1.4.4 is still a hog and takes long time to load
<Riddell> imbrandon!
<Riddell> oh, bad, beaten by mountain dew
<imbrandon> hehe
<Riddell> ooh, that was quick
<Riddell> imbrandon: are you doing edgy builds?
<imbrandon> i dident leave yet and the computer "dinged"
<imbrandon> Riddell, i have the libgpod compiling now for edgy, but if you already and planned on finishing them tonight
<imbrandon> unless you have them already ( doubtfull since i just uploaded it )
<Riddell> hmm, I don't see 1.4.5 announced on the amarok website, why do people keep saying it's released?
<ajmitch> imbrandon: can't live without the mt dew..
<XVampireX> Riddell: It is
<Riddell> XVampireX: where?
<XVampireX> Riddell: They are lazy
<Riddell> XVampireX: so where have you seen it?  it's not on http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Download:Source
<imbrandon> Riddell, they dident announce it yet
<crimsun> imbrandon: / Riddell: ponies!
<imbrandon> because it hasent synced to ftp.kde
<XVampireX> Riddell: #amarok
<XVampireX> Riddell: Read the topic in there
<imbrandon> Riddell, < apachelogger> markey: 1.4.5 is on ktown, gets synced to ftp.kde until sunrise (hopefully) ;-)
<imbrandon> so no official web announcement other than IRC yet
<imbrandon> crimsun, !!
<Riddell> ok, so no major panic
<imbrandon> right
<ajmitch> crimsun!!!
<imbrandon> i made sure hehehe
<ajmitch> imbrandon: making sure you don't package up & distribute a broken pre-release?
<Riddell> imbrandon: are you planning to do edgy backports on all three platforms?
<Riddell> ajmitch: has there been a broken pre-release?
<imbrandon> i dont have my ppc running atm ;( but i can cover the other two
<Riddell> imbrandon: good enough for me
<imbrandon> ajmitch, hehe nah we got the "official" tarbal a few days ago but we arent supose to upload it to the main repos till its "released"
<Riddell> imbrandon: throw all the files up on a web server somewhere and ping me, I'll put them on kubuntu.org in the European morning
<imbrandon> kk
<ajmitch> Riddell: not that I'm aware of
<Riddell> fabo: do you plan to upload basket 0.6 to debian soon?  would be cool to get it in ubuntu before feature freeze on thursday
<Riddell> oh, it's ana doing basket, my mistake
<Riddell> and it's a release candidate, ignore me
* Riddell goes to snooze
<imbrandon> gnight Riddell
* imbrandon goes to grab some dew
<yuriy> hmm software-properties doesn't seem to work with kdesu
<Hobbsee> fabo: how is 0.6.0 == 1.0~beta3?
<Hobbsee> (basket)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: basket 0.6.0 is in ubuntu, has been for quite some itme now.
* Jucato sobs at 0.5.0 in edgy...
<Hobbsee> there are debs for edgy on the site
<Hobbsee> or just build the feisty source for edgy
<Jucato> heh yeah :)
<Jucato> I might build from source, as a test of my packaging studies :P
<ash211> Hobbsee: was that Amarok 1.4.5 upload only for feisty?
* Hobbsee shrugs
<Hobbsee> ash211: yeah, think so
<Hobbsee> at the moment
<ash211> so there's an edgy/dapper release planned?
* Hobbsee checks if imbrandon is here
<Hobbsee> !info libgpod edgy
<ubotu> Package libgpod does not exist in edgy
<Hobbsee> hrm, maybe.
<Hobbsee> edgy at least
<ash211> great
<Jucato> !info libgtkpod edgy
<ubotu> Package libgtkpod does not exist in edgy
<Jucato> lol sorry :)
<ash211> thanks for uploading that, Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> ash211: imbrandon did.  i made changes while it was still on his harddrive :)
<ash211> hey, whatever works!
* Hobbsee discovers aptitude changelog amarok
<ash211> that works for adept but not amarok for me
<ash211> I wonder why
<zakame> afternoon kubuntu devs
<Jucato> yep, still afternoon for Hobbsee :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<zakame> yo Hobbsee
<crimsun> sigh, so the mysql and postgresql backends are completely busted for amarok 1.4.5 in feisty
<wgw> good evening
<zakame> ho wgw
<wgw> ho?
<wgw> that's a new one :)
<wgw> I've just been having an agonizing day in terms of GUI development...
<wgw> err design
<wgw_> back sry
<wgw__> kwwii, are you around?
<kwwii> wgw__: yepp
<wgw__> kwii, fyi I'm here
<kwwii> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/KubuntuFeistyIdeas
<kwwii> for anyone interested in art stuff :-)
<wgw__> pretty cool
<wgw__> let's see if we can't teach the Apple people how to make an OS look nice :-P
* Jucato still dreams of the day when we can get a Kubuntu icon in the K Menu :P
<wgw__> that would be nice
<wgw__> dare I confess that I find the KDE icon/logo to be annoying?
<wgw__> it's not as bad as the GNOME foot, but still, it annoys me
<Jucato> kwwii: iirc Tonio_  mentioned a problem with the fonts? suggesting to switch to DejaVu as default?
* Jucato has nothing against the K Menu... just wants to see the Kubuntu "brand" :)
<kwwii> Jucato: yeah, it appears to be a bug in the kde font handling
<kwwii> it does not recognize the condensed size because of a problem in the name
<wgw__> speaking of which, Jucato
<Jucato> oh
<wgw__> I was telling kwwii, I was able to get a huge improvement in the font display
<wgw__> but in order to do it, I had to use proprietary fonts
<Jucato> wgw__: too bad... :(
<wgw__> so I'm hoping to find the time at some point this year to do a halfway decent knockoff of Helvetica, and of Futura
<wgw__> but basically, my solution has been to use the proprietary fonts + medium strength hinting in KDE, with hinting turned completely off in GNOME
<wgw__> GNOME's hinting distorts the letterforms, especially the upper 33%, and also messes with the kerning
<wgw__> however, some free fonts might be up to the task
<wgw__> now in the US, a typeface itself can't be copyrighted
<wgw__> but a font software program can
<wgw__> so the trick is basically to rip off the font and get the clone software to do as good or better a job at rendering the letterforms
<wgw__> and in the US, at any rate, that's legal
<Jucato> but in other countries?
<Jucato> kwwii: btw, is there a technical advantage in making the Background.png in the ksplash theme just a symlink to the Kubuntu wallpaper?
<wgw__> well, that's difficult to say
<wgw__> however, the font Nimbus Sans is an absolute rip off of Helvetica, and Zurich is an absolte rip off of Univers
<Jucato> wgw__: which makes it more difficult to implement :)
<wgw__> and Zurich gets bundled with MS windows
<wgw__> and Nimbus gets bundled with many UNIXes I've tried
<wgw__> so I don't think its a problem
<wgw__> Helvetica and Univers IIRC are owned by a major typefoundry
<wgw__> at least 50% of the fonts that ship with any Linux do seem to be rip offs, so I don't think its a problem
<wgw__> the trouble is, they're not good rip offs
<wgw__> in terms of kerning, and other subtle details
<Jucato> seem to be vs. actually are...
<wgw__> Nimbus, for instance, doesn't perform nearly as well as geniune Helvetica or even Arial on Linux
<kwwii> Jucato: I think that is an issue with updating
<Jucato> kwwii: hm... ok... :)
<Jucato> kwwii: btw, were you able to see what I mentioned about the default color scheme in Edgy vs. the one .kcsrc file in kubuntu-default-settings ?
<kwwii> nope
<kwwii> what was wrong?
<Jucato> kwwii: the Default Scheme that is used after installation, is not the same as the kuseven color scheme in kubuntu-default-settings. so basically, there's no way to revert to the exact default Kubuntu scheme once you change it
* Jucato tries to prepare some shots...
<kwwii> hrm, we shold talk to tonio about that
<kwwii> I changed it for feisty
<Jucato> ah
<kwwii> maybe he included that already
<kwwii> I changed it so it would look better with polyester
<Jucato> nice :)
* Jucato can't wait to upgrade to feisty :)
<kwwii> we still need to tweak it probably
<Jucato> with kwwii at the help, how can we go artistically wrong? (is there such a word? :P)
<kwwii> ;-)
<yuriy> ping Lure
<wgw__> my top non-artistic gripes about the ubuntus are the lack of preinstalled Java, and the fact that if you hit "ESC" it won't let you see the boot process in verbose mode
<wgw__> and also the fact that it's a pain to modify it so that you can run as root (which is actually useful for certain things IMO)
<Jucato> #1 was due to previous license issues, #2 is due to USplash...
<wgw__> I take it that since Java is being GPLed, #1 will be addressed?
* Jucato doesn't like usplash that much either... but it's hell to install some other splash engine
<wgw__> although hadn't Java been CDDL'ed previously?
<Jucato> wgw__: hm.. not installed by default probably... dunno
<wgw__> that's annoying, since Java is a really useful tool to enable cross platform computing
<wgw__> and I still don't have it properly configured
<wgw__> but alas
<wgw__> Ubuntu makes up for it in other areas
<Jucato> not everybody needs to use Java...
<wgw__> I see the Ubuntus, more than any other distros, being the distro that pushes Linux out to the consumer and education markets
<Lure> yuriy: pong
<yuriy> Lure: it doesn't crash without software-properties though, right?
<Lure> yuriy: no, it properly reports that adept is probably not installed.
<Lure> yuriy: this is why I marked that bug as "Fix Committed"
<yuriy> ok, just wanted to make sure. is software-properties-kde going to be part of adept?
<Lure> yuriy: I do not think so - probably update-manager
<Lure> Riddell: ^^^
<_StefanS_> hi
<Tonio_> hi
<_StefanS_> I will work on that logout dialog a little later, but just have some regular work to attend to
<_StefanS_> btw, the windeco you were considering (polyester) have a 1 pixel area around the window when they are maximized, that won't allow you just move the mouse all the way to the upper right to close the window.
<_StefanS_> thats a usuability issue to me
<Lure> Tonio_: hi - got my e-mail
<Tonio_> Lure: hum let me look
<Tonio_> Lure: are the archives frozen ?
<Jucato> _StefanS_: windeco will still be Crystal. it's the widget style that's changing to polyester
<Lure> Tonio_: no
<_StefanS_> oh :)
<Tonio_> Lure: we isn't kdepim built ?
<Lure> Tonio_: FF is on Wed/Thu
<Tonio_> Lure: I uploaded it on friday....
<Lure> Tonio_: you uploaded it?
* _StefanS_ gets all confused about the windeco's and styles again... time to sleep
<Tonio_> Lure: yes
<Lure> Tonio_: did not come to feisty-changes
<Tonio_> OK: kdepim_3.5.6-0ubuntu3.diff.gz
<Tonio_> This upload awaits approval by a distro manager
<Tonio_> friday
<Tonio_> 3PM
<Lure> Tonio_: ask on #ubuntu-devel, but there were plenty of uploads today
<Lure> Tonio_: can you send me kopete patch - I can work on MSN and Jabber versions then tonight
<Tonio_> Lure: there is no patch for kopete
<Lure> Tonio_: I thought you mentioned grouowise or something?
<Tonio_> Lure: look how the "groupware" plugin works and get the status
<Tonio_> that's the way to do it
<Tonio_> groupwise yes, sorry
<Lure> Tonio_: groupwise is in kdepim or kopete/kdenetwork?
<Tonio_> Lure: <Bille> Tonio_: only groupwise is adapted to work with networkstatus in kopete. see how groupwiseaccount inherits from managedconnectionaccount?
<Tonio_> from the suse guy that did this for groupwise
<Tonio_> Lure: that's in kopete
<Lure> Tonio_: thanks, will check this and prepare patches
<Tonio_> Lure: <cjwatson> Tonio_: looks like Tollef forgot to let the contents of the queue through after unfreezing feisty
<Tonio_> hehe
<Tonio_> Lure: I'll had the kmail export patch today too
<Lure> Tonio_: ok, great - so it will be through soon
<Tonio_> yup
<praetor> Tonio_: did the patch work?
<Lure> Tonio_: why do we need it? it sounded to me like a feature to be included in upstream first
<praetor> i tested it and seemed to work fine
<Tonio_> praetor: the networkstatus patch ?
<praetor> Tonio_: the kmail one I wrote
<Tonio_> praetor: ah the export one ? I need to test
<praetor> it naturally doesnt work with imap though
<Tonio_> okay
<Tonio_> Lure: I'm adding your kdeutils patch
<Lure> Tonio_: ok, thanks.
<Lure> Tonio_: we also need new kde-guidance snapshot to make it work
<Tonio_> yes I will too
<Lure> Tonio_: yuriy already fixed wineconfig in svn to at least give you error message
<Lure> Tonio_: not sure when mhb will be able to commit grubconfig module
<Tonio_> fantastic ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: and not clear if we should put wineconfig in separate kde-guidance-wine and only recommend it
<Lure> Tonio_: maybe some hard core Linux users will hate to not be able to remove wineconfig from their system
<Tonio_> hum.... needs to be discussed
<Tonio_> Lure: hardcore users do not use kubuntu :)
<Tonio_> they use slackware
* _StefanS_ thinks so too
<Lure> Tonio_: ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: seriously I don't mind what supergeeks think and want, they already have the choice with other distros :)
<Lure> Tonio_: even I want to get rid of all Windows dependacies (even though that I need MS Office still)
<Tonio_> my concern is my mother and newbies
<Lure> Tonio_: yep, but -powermanager was the same concern - people want more flexibility on what they can remove
<Tonio_> Lure: which branch for guidance ? I don't remember ;)
<Tonio_> Lure: well powermanager is different in my opinion cause people might want to use something that work ontheir config
<Lure> Tonio_: it is on trunk: /trunk/playground/base/guidance
<Tonio_> Lure: thanks ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: it is probably for Riddell to decide what is better - separate package or not - I am leaning towards separate (and only recomend it from kubuntu-meta), but it is not my call to decide
* Lure has to run - bbl
<Tonio_> sure, well we'll ask him, but I think I would let it in
* _StefanS_ is glad that guidance finally respects the screensaver settings and not just sets it to 5 hours
<Tonio_> Lure: new phrases in guidance ? (sync the po files is a pain so...) ;)
<yuriy> Tonio_: Riddell was against making it a separate package
<yuriy> though i don't even think it should be included by default
<Tonio_> yuriy: okay ;)
<Tonio_> that's my feeling too
<Tonio_> Lure: I'll write a script to get the po files for guidance..... too painfull to do it currently
<Tonio_> Lure: guidance uploaded
<Lure> Tonio_: thanks
<Lure> Tonio_: I thought that you use some script to get .po files - this is why I never packaged it myself ;-)
<Riddell> yuriy: software-properties will be a separate package
<Tonio_> Lure: I lost the script, but I just rewrote it :)
<Tonio_> Lure: pitty than svn2dist doesn't work....
<Lure> Tonio_: I would expect kde has script like that somewher in repo's
<yuriy> morning Riddell
<Lure> Tonio_: how do they do other tar-ball releases?
<Tonio_> Lure: with svn2dist
<Lure> Riddell: do you knwo about such script ^^^
<Tonio_> Lure: but that doesn't work with python apps....
<Riddell> yeah, you need svn2dist to get the .po files out
<Tonio_> Riddell: except it doesn't work with guidance ^^
<Riddell> it can be made to work, with a bit of persuasion
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure, but well a little bash script does better job :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll add the kmail export patch today
<Tonio_> Riddell: how about adept, do you want me to include the patches sent to kubuntu-devel ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I'll do adept today
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay :)
<Riddell> along with dist upgrade for edgy
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll try to fix the kcontrol issue today, but I've looked over the net, doesn't seem like an easy job...
<Riddell> which issue?
<Riddell> it works perfect for me
<Tonio_> Riddell: kcontrol empty
<Tonio_> Riddell: works on herd3 ?
<Riddell> yep
<Tonio_> hum
<Riddell> from the live CD it's all good
<Tonio_> Riddell: still broken here, and reported by lots of people
<Riddell> what do you have in /etc/xdg/menus/ ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have applications-merged and kde-applications-merged
<Tonio_> that's the point, everything is correct
<Riddell> err, nothing else?
<Tonio_> Riddell:
<Tonio_> applications.menu    gnome-screensavers.menu  kde-applications-merged  kde-screensavers.menu  preferences.menu  system-settings.menu
<Tonio_> applications-merged  kde-applications.menu    kde-information.menu     kde-settings.menu      settings.menu
<Tonio_> that's the full list
<Riddell> what's in kde-applications-merged ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: kde-essential.menu  kde-essential.menu.dpkg-new  system-settings-merge.menu
<Riddell> what's in kde-essential.menu and kde-essential.menu.dpkg-new ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: kde-essential.menu.dpkg-new is a file
<Tonio_> ls kde-essential.menu
<Tonio_> kde-essential.menu
<_StefanS_> by the way, wasn't the "Settings" menu supposed to be visible in feisty ?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: no
<Tonio_> Riddell: I already checked all of this....
<Tonio_> Riddell: can you give me a tar file of your /etc/xdg
<Tonio_> Riddell: I test and compare to check where is the problem
<Tonio_> Riddell: looks like an upgrade broke something, matter of dpkg-reconfigure a package probably as it works on a new installation
<_StefanS_> Riddell: ok, I just thought you said some days ago
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm trying to purge and reinstall kdebase-data
<Tonio_> that can do the trick
<Riddell> Tonio_: kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/menus.tar.gz
<Tonio_> Riddell: thanks :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: apt-get remove --purge kdebase-data && apt-get install kubuntu-desktop fixed the issue
<Tonio_> maybe dpkg-reconfigure kdebase-data is enough though...
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay I'll post the fix on launchpad.... that needs testing in an edgy -> feisty upgrade too
<Riddell> oh, lots of edgy to feisty upgrade testing to come :)
<Tonio_> hehe
* Hobbsee cries
<Hobbsee> hey all
<Tonio_> okay new kicker design in kds, let's go !
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: oh?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll push kwwii's polyester.rc too
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: please tell me why you murdered the kopete interface :(
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: this is a test
<Riddell> Tonio_: you should add polyester to the seeds as well then
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: don't you like it ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes that's the plan :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: it's growing on me... i like the colour and style - but it's far too long
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: ah...
<Hobbsee> ie, seeing too few contacts in the same screen size
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I can improve that
<Hobbsee> cool :)
* Hobbsee wishes we can change those blue faces
* Hobbsee liked the pretty smiley faces for online, instead of the blue heads
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ^ feature request
* yuriy wants aim icons instead of faces
<Hobbsee> yuriy: oh?  what do they look like?
<yuriy> or even gaim icons
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hard to do unfortunately
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: how so?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: that's requires coding as far as I know
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: presumably or replacing the image file.
<yuriy> Hobbsee: the little guy in the aim logo. you can see it in kopete if you go to new account.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: maybe yes.... well at the moment I'll work on that contact list ;)
<Hobbsee> yuriy: ahhh.
* Hobbsee might look into it, if she has time
<yuriy> yaaawn. procrastination is bad for you
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee is visiting a friend in hospital every day or so, + working.  not so much time
<yuriy> (almost 7am here)
<ScottK> Procrastination isn't bad for you.  It's a way of life.
<yuriy> heh of course
<Riddell> hmm, no word from imbrandon about amarok packages
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: for kopete if you want standard contact list, just remove the /usr/share/apps/kopete/images/ in appearance, contact
<Hobbsee> Riddell: they're in the archive.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: indeed!
<Hobbsee> Riddell: there's a new patch out tonight though.  someone will have to add it in.
<Hobbsee> fabo: i wonder why the betas of basket were never uploaded on the main page...
<yuriy> at least since staying up all night "working" is playing around with blender i can barely complain
<Tonio_> http://tonio.homelinux.org/temp/capture14.png
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: is that better for you ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: brilliant :D
<Hobbsee> much better :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: let's go with this :)
<Hobbsee> :D
<Lure> Riddell: amarok is released
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I'm trying right now to determine if the settings have anything to do with the slowdown at logout.
<Lure> all: please review https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuApps - please add if you think some flagship app is missing
<_StefanS_> Riddell: if not, I'm going to look at the image/gray out stuff.
<Riddell> _StefanS_: it's working pretty well for me
<Riddell> I could just upload it and see if people start complaining :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: argh !
<Tonio_> Riddell: /home/tonio/.qt/polyesterstylerc
<Tonio_> goes in .qt cannot be merged with kds settings....
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll have to patch the startkde, crappy
<Riddell> Tonio_: sure it can, lipstikstylerc was in k-d-s
<Riddell> install to /etc/qt3/
<_StefanS_> Riddell: oh ? no noticably slowdown after you select "Logout" from kmenu ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum good indea indeed
<Riddell> _StefanS_: not on this machine
<_StefanS_> Riddell: Great
<praetor> KOffice is not going to be default is it?
<Riddell> praetor: not except krita and kexi
<praetor> ok good
<praetor> i don't think its up to par with OO atm
<Riddell> that's what we concluded
<Tonio_> Riddell: ho kds already has a qt-rc-files folder.... I never noticed this, shame on me :)
<yuriy> why is my ark context menu in french...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can't find how kde sets the number of desktops via the minipager
<Tonio_> Riddell: any idea where is that setting ?
<Riddell> kdesktoprc?
<Riddell> copy your ~/.kde/share and change it and take the diff
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe, done it of course, but nothing changes there
<Tonio_> looks external to .kde
<Tonio_> I thought it might be writtent at logout, but no
<Riddell> can't be
<Tonio_> I can't find where is the change....
<Riddell> hmm, transparent desktop pager looks quite nice
<Tonio_> Riddell: what's this ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum do you know any way to check for the filesystem for any file changed ?
<Tonio_> I don't know how to do that with linux
<Tonio_> easy on windows....
<Riddell> don't know of any wkay
<Tonio_> right transparent is nice :)
<Riddell> curious, the desktop number isn't set anywhere
<Tonio_> no..... I can't understand this
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have the transparent setting
<Lure> Tonio_: find -newer is your friend
<Tonio_> Lure: that checks new files right, not modified files ?
<Lure> Tonio_: that checks for files changed newer than specified file
<Riddell> -mtime ?
<Lure> Riddell: mtime is in days
<Lure> Tonio_: just do "touch somefile", do the stuff, "find / -never somefile"
<Tonio_> -anewer should help
<Tonio_> :q!
<Tonio_> oups :)
<Riddell> vi user!
<Tonio_> Riddell: of course, should I use nano ? ;)
<Riddell> everyone knows all Kubuntu developers user emacs
<Tonio_> I'm not a coder, so just for text files, emacs is a bit.... too much :)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: rubbish!
<Tonio_> Riddell: and for unix sysadmins, vi is THE tool, since it is the only one you are sure to find when you are in trouble ;)
<Hobbsee> yay, vi!!!
* apokryphos cheers
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you're outnumbered.
* Riddell removes vim-tiny from the kubuntu seeds out of disgust
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: except for the crappy versoin distributed with ubuntu now
<yuriy> yay kate! *gulp*
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: vim-tiny ? it is nice !
* Riddell hugs yuriy and kate
<Hobbsee> Riddell: Tonio_ will add vim proper if you do that.
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i dont like it's mode :(
<Hobbsee> havent figured out how to easily change it, either
<Hobbsee> yuriy: yes, yay kate, nice syntax highlighting :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: hum, I like it so I use it default
<apokryphos> vim has syntax highlighting too :P
<apokryphos> but I prefer Kate for longer things
* Hobbsee drops imbrandon into a pool full of hot lava
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: yes, i use it :)
<apokryphos> and Quanta+ for larger web projects
<Riddell> Hobbsee: don't do that, he has to build amarok for edgy first
<praetor> Tonio_: so true, at work some of the machines I use don't have emacs
<praetor> i had to learnt to use Vi :-[
* yuriy is using quanta+ right now to "hand in" my hw
<praetor> my University professor had previously taught me the only command in Vi i ever needed to know - how to quit out
* Tonio_ offers a beer to who finds out how to set the desktop numbers in text file !
<Hobbsee> Riddell: he's a nano user.
<Tonio_> I loved "joe" when I was a student too
<fritsch> Lure: 14_kmilo_powermanager.diff does not work
<apokryphos> praetor: yes, the vim/emacs wars are holy battles
<fritsch> Lure: this uses the normal dcop interface of powermanager, which is currently broken
<Lure> fritsch: you need latest kde-guidance (not released yet)
<praetor> nano doesn't exist on every unix either :-[
<Tonio_> apokryphos: can be compared to kde/gnome
<praetor> so i had to swallow my pride and use Vi
<fritsch> Lure: thx very much,
<praetor> sigh
<Lure> fritsch: should be in soon (already uploaded by Tonio_)
<apokryphos> what defaults you should have in vi are almost just as holy :P
<Tonio_> or microsoft/respect the users :)
<fritsch> Lure: yeah, makes me happy ;-)
<Hobbsee> is there any quick way to delete an entire line in nano?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: dd
<Tonio_> ;)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i said nano, not vi :)
<fritsch> Hobbsee: CTL XQ and open it with vim
<Hobbsee> haha
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: use vi !
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i do.
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: just certain crappy machines dont install it by default, so i have to use something while i yell at the owners
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: ah with nano !
<Hobbsee> yes
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: sudo ln -sf /usr/bin/vim /usr/bin/nano
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yes.  assuming /usr/bin/vim actually exists :D
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: then nano your file, and dd works, magic :)
<fritsch> Hobbsee: but it is ctl K
<Hobbsee> fritsch: ahhhh
<fritsch> Hobbsee: http://mintaka.sdsu.edu/reu/nano.html <- google helped
<fritsch> ;-)
<Hobbsee> oh neat.
<Hobbsee> hehe
* Hobbsee is lazy
<fritsch> i don`t like nano it sometimes makes \n in there, when the terminal is not big enough
<fritsch> very terrible if you edit config files on a server
<fritsch> Hobbsee: something else i can help you? (easy things of course) me does not want to learn xslt and xml for the coming exam
<Hobbsee> fritsch: do i want to do my degree in 3 years or 4?
<fritsch> Hobbsee: it depends
<Tonio_> but talking about editors, the best gui editor I've seen is pspad
<Tonio_> unfortunately, windows only
<Hobbsee> 3, or 4, and have some of a life?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: pspad?  will have to look on the uni comps.
<fritsch> Hobbsee: i had to do this decission, too
<fritsch> Hobbsee: and i said: 4
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: notepad++ looked pretty good, too
<Riddell> Hobbsee: all sensible degrees are 4 years
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: pspad is much better
<yuriy> ugh validating to strict xhtml is a pain. no wonder people don't do it
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hehe.
<Hobbsee> fritsch: why'd you say that?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: pspad is the only graphical text editor that opened a 1GB file without any problems :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: *nice*
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: your next task:  port it to linux.
<fritsch> Hobbsee: i tried to do it in 3 years at the beginning
<fabo> Hobbsee: betas of basket are uploaded on the main page
<Hobbsee> :P
<fabo> Hobbsee: 1.0rc2 released today ;)
<Hobbsee> fabo: hrm, okay.  i didnt see them
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: http://www.pspad.com/
<Hobbsee> fabo: and i'm still not sure that it's nice to require a user to install kdepim just to get basket
<Tonio_> nobody interested in helping concerning the minipager ?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i would if i knew...
<Tonio_> I will have to read the code.....
<Tonio_> :'(
<fabo> Hobbsee: if i remember kde 3.5.6 is required ...
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i'm looking now
<fabo> Hobbsee: if you are a known packager,
<fabo> Sbastien Lao
<fabo> Laout send a mail
<Hobbsee> right
<hunger> Was qt updated recently?
<Riddell> no
<hunger> in feisty?
<Riddell> Tonio_: just leave the desktops at 4 for now
<Riddell> I like 4 desktops anyway
<hunger> Hmmm... suddenly my apps stop to work since the value I put in a QSettings changes type to QString... Yesterday all was well.
<hunger> Too bad that you did not update Qt4 recently:-( So I can not blame this on you:-)
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning polyester I'll ping pitty to revu MIR
<Riddell> Tonio_: iwj already has
<Riddell> Tonio_: it's in "Approved and promoted"
<Tonio_> Riddell: great, I was wondering cause that doesnt appear on the MIR page
<freeflying> anyone has amd64 machine
<Riddell> freeflying: what for?
<freeflying> Riddell: a strange problem, a package is lintian clean on my i386 and ppc machine, but has warning on my sponsor's amd64 machine
<Riddell> freeflying: rpath?
<freeflying> Riddell: ya
<freeflying> Riddell: anything special?
<Riddell> freeflying: that's always happened, I've never worked out why, but it's not caused any problems
<Riddell> happens to all kde packages
<freeflying> Riddell: so it's ok for upload?
<Riddell> yes
<Tonio_> mu ISP is the worst EVER
<Tonio_> third disconnection today
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay once it gets in main I'll change the seed and kds to make it the default
<freeflying> Riddell: sorry, I can't build kde-356 for dapper now, our mirror is damn :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: changing the seeds is the first step, I did it some days ago
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay did you upload the new package too ?
<Tonio_> cause polyester is still in universe...
<fritsch> Lure: standby, sleep key are working is expected - thx
<Lure> fritsch: thanks for testing it!
<Riddell> Tonio_: upload what new package?>
<Tonio_> new kubuntu-desktop :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: no, that needs to be done after it's promoted
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's what I was affraid of ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: so you need to poke pitti to promote it
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just noticed that when you use 2 sessions and logout kde doesn't switch to the first by default
<Tonio_> Riddell: that works without kds
<Tonio_> something crappy in it..... I have to check this
<Riddell> I would expect that to be because of usplash
<Tonio_> Riddell: is usplash somehow defined in kds ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I thought it was kde patches only
<Tonio_> Riddell: works without kds, that's the strange point
<Tonio_> Riddell: only the theme is in kds, is that possible that usplash without any theme reacts differently ?
<Riddell> shouldn't be any different
<Riddell> but kdm has a patch to change to usplash on logout and that's why it won't go to the other kdm instance
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's my feeling too....
<Riddell> but there's shouldn't be any change without k-kd-s
<Tonio_> Riddell: I agree but there is :)
<Tonio_> without kds that works like a charm...
<Jucato> g'night Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> night Jucato!
<Jucato> see you tomorrow :)
* Hobbsee nods
<Hobbsee> maybe :)
<Jucato> hahah
<Hobbsee> dont know when i'll get back from the hospital
<Jucato> O.O
<Jucato> you're in the hospital?
<Hobbsee> no.  friend is
<Jucato> oh...
<Tonio_> :'(
<qtgeo> I personally want to thank all of u guys for being so focused to get the job done
<qtgeo> ....
<Riddell> screen is your friend
<qtgeo> kubuntu
<qtgeo> runs great!!!!!!!
<Riddell> you're welcome qtgeo
<qtgeo> thanx to underlying debian
<qtgeo> guys i never had the chance to work with debian
<qtgeo> i was always playing with slack u know
<qtgeo> but this time I AM IMPRESSED
<qtgeo> u guys DO REALLY know how to make the world round
<qtgeo> I RESPECT YOUR WORK
<qtgeo> sincerely!
<qtgeo> u are the BEST
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, I should consider screen for irc at least
<Tonio_> qtgeo: wow, have we been that nice ? :)
<qtgeo> yeap!
<qtgeo> i have a God damnt notebook which sucks a loy
<qtgeo> lot*
<qtgeo> but.....with kubuntu everything and anything just runs GREAT
<bddebian> Heya
<qtgeo> i told u i am IMPRESSED!
<qtgeo> THANK YOU
<Hobbsee> gt:)
<Hobbsee> qtgeo: :)
* Hobbsee cant type
* Hobbsee --> bed.  really!
<qtgeo> ;-)
<qtgeo> qtgeo is a name with a looong story...
<qtgeo> :-)
<Tonio_> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6150238690898104187
<Tonio_> just love this :)
<nixternal> hahhaa
<nixternal> you see how dizzy it gets?
<nixternal> i just lays there
<nixternal> s/i/it
<nixternal> I think the Xubuntu guys need that, it almost looks like their logo
<Jucato> lol
<nixternal> I think I am going to start blogging my homework and see how many people give good answers :)
<Jucato> haha
<nixternal> dude, I am so rich right now it isn't even funny
<Jucato> a simple way to let others do your homeworkf for you :)
<nixternal> $3.71 in my checking account right now. come on check, hurry up and deposit
<nixternal> I can't pull money from my savings account, because I need that to move when school is done, but I need $$ in my checking account like yesterday :)
<Riddell> just sell your links like kubuntu does, kubuntu,org/donors.php has a steady stream of misguided individuals who think it'll do their pagerank good
<mstemle> Riddell: Oh, they sell them?  Darn.  I linked to Kubuntu for free ;)
* Jucato wonders who mstemle is... ;)
<abattoir> lol
<mstemle> Ack.
<Riddell> someone pretending to be manchicken?
* mstemle is manchicken
<mstemle> one second.
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> :)
<Riddell> his secret identity revealed!
<manchicken> There we go.
<Riddell> launchpad even has a hackergotchi now
<manchicken> Bloody konversation not reading my mind and selecting the proper nick name.
<Jucato> haven't you set it in the identity settings?
<DaSkreech> Who's idea was it to a) remove the readout from Bootsplash and B not have a progress bar?
<manchicken> Yeah, but I selected the wrong one.  heh
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> DaSkreech: it has a progress bar and you can put back the readout by removing "quiet" from the boot option
<abattoir> Riddell: hi, just fyi, cjwatson said he'll restructure the backend for oem-config to make it more like ubiquity, so i'll have to wait till he does that
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Yeah I've made peace with the quiet option just everytime you install a new kernel you have to redo it
<DaSkreech>  No biggie
<DaSkreech>  It doesn't have a progress bar btw
<Jucato> ??
<Jucato> maybe on feisty?
<DaSkreech> It has a ball that bounces back and forth
<DaSkreech>  after like 15 minutes you start thinking amybe this isn't booting
<yuriy> feisty has a progress bar... i just saw it 30 minutes ago..
<Jucato> DaSkreech: where are you seeing this?
<DaSkreech> bootsplash Herd 3
<Jucato> ah...
<Riddell> abattoir: in time for feature freeze?
* Jucato has nothing to do with feisty for now...
<DaSkreech> yuriy: A ball bouncing back and forth tells you nothing about progress
<yuriy> DaSkreech: whoa, you're right! when did this happen?
<abattoir> Riddell: wasn't very clear about that, but he can get it in after FF if he wants to right? or is it impossible?
<yuriy> this is rather xp-esque
<DaSkreech> it's very user unfriendly very crytpic and yes very redmondish
<yuriy> actually, i feel like i've seen this before, i think it's only the live cd
<DaSkreech> Is there a reason for that?
<DaSkreech> and can I turn it off?
<Riddell> abattoir: sure it's possible, he just has to make an exception with the release manager (who's pay packet he approves)
<abattoir> hehe
<Riddell> manchicken, Jucato: either of you have blogs?
<abattoir> !seen mhb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen mhb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<manchicken> I have one.
<Jucato> Riddell: yes
<manchicken> http://www.notsosoft.net
<manchicken> Set it up Saturday.
<Jucato> http://jucato.org/blog
<Riddell> manchicken, Jucato: want to put them on planet ubuntu?
<manchicken> You may want to review it before including it anywhere ^_^
<manchicken> I tend to be political :P
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Is yuriy's comment correct?
<Jucato> I tend not to stay on one topic (Linux-only)...
<Riddell> hmm, yes, it would need a free software feed
<Riddell> DaSkreech: about what?
<Jucato> Riddell: I probably have to turn down that offer for now... I still haven't figured out how to use wordpress that much, specially with feeds
<manchicken> My blog is going to be a combo free software, Nintendo, and my personal rants.
<DaSkreech> Riddell: The bouncing bootsplash ball not being installed
<manchicken> Probably quite a bit of free software.
<Jucato> yay Nintendo!
<Riddell> I've never heard of a bouncing bootsplash ball, but I very much doubt I'd like it to be installed
<manchicken> Political side though.
<DaSkreech> How about ranting on Nintendo not using Free software/ :-)
<manchicken> Jucato: Delicious hypocracy :P
<manchicken> DaSkreech: I do that, too.
<manchicken> DaSkreech: Play it while it's fun, hack it 'till it's free.
<DaSkreech> Riddell: teh Feisty CD has instead of a progress bar at bootsplash a ball that bounces from left to right til the CD boots
<DaSkreech>  no kernel messages just a boucing abll
<Riddell> DaSkreech: ubuntu?
<DaSkreech> Kubuntu
* manchicken is trying to snag a modchip to stuck a GNU OS on the Wii...
<Riddell> err, since when?
<DaSkreech> I haven't gotten the Ubuntu Cd to bot
<DaSkreech>  I think it's a sign
<DaSkreech> Riddell: I remember seeing it in Edgy as well but then it went away
<DaSkreech> Well I just grabbed herd 3
<DaSkreech> yuriy thinks it might be only on the Live CD
<Riddell> it's not on any Kubuntu CD
<yuriy> it's not a ball... but the bar goes back and forth rather than showing progress
<manchicken> Is java6 the GPL'ed version of Java?
<manchicken> I see it has a source package in the repo....
<manchicken> It'
<manchicken> It's coming from multiverse, not restricted.
<Riddell>  NOTE: You must accept Sun's EULA prior to successfully installing
<Riddell>  this package
<Riddell> doesn't sound very GPLed
<yuriy> I think java6 is just the next version
<yuriy> and i just started using 5 too
<manchicken> Oh....  didn't catch that.
<DaSkreech> manchicken: it has an OS now?
<manchicken> I'm really looking forward to GPL'ed Java.
<manchicken> DaSkreech: Who?
<DaSkreech> Nintendo
<DaSkreech> Riddell: You don't get a bar bouncing back and forth instead of a progress bar?
<manchicken> Well, they have a firmware OS.  If you modchip you can stick a GNU OS on it.
<manchicken> Man, this wireless card in this windows machine is slow as hell.
<manchicken> 28.2kB/s
<Riddell> DaSkreech: a bar sounds more probable than a ball, but it should be a progress bar for most of the startup process, only a bar at the start
<Riddell> kwwii, sebas: want me to add your blogs to p
<Riddell> kwwii, sebas: want me to add your blogs to planet ubuntu?
<DaSkreech> Mine just bounces back and forth
<DaSkreech> Never ever becomes a true progress bar
<Riddell> DaSkreech: well, I never did claim to understand upstart :)
<Riddell> seaLne: does your blog have a free software feed?
<DaSkreech> This is an upstart issue you suspect?
<DaSkreech> Just wanted to stop in here before using Hobbsee's large stick on #ubuntu-devel
<seaLne> Riddell: my blog hardly even has any content, let alone categories
<Riddell> freeflying: do you have a blog suitable for planet Ubuntu?
<freeflying> Riddell: I'm too lazy  :)
<Riddell> bah, no decent kubuntu-members blogs
<manchicken> Riddell: http://blog.notsosoft.net/articles/free-software/feed/
<manchicken> Riddell: That's my Free Software feed.
<manchicken> Do rants about proprietary horsecrap devices count as free software posts?  heh
<DaSkreech> Sweet I can use oxygen in edgy+1 ?
<freeflying> Riddell: kubuntu.wordpress.com, but I haven't blogged  quite long
<Riddell> manchicken: sure, but some constructive posts might help too :)
<manchicken> The vi questions one was constructive.
<Riddell> manchicken: groovy, I'll add that feed
<manchicken> I'm also working one one about adept.
<sebas> Riddell: Yeah, why not
<manchicken> I'm just not sure how to word it.
<sebas> A bit more of KDE presence cannot hurt, I guess
<manchicken> It seems like despite adept's real functional value, people still love to hate it.
<Riddell> bah, kwwii has no hackergotchi
* Riddell discoveres hobbsee has a blog
<DaSkreech> Ooer :)
* seaLne wonders what happened to photos from akademy
<Riddell> seaLne: the ones kwwii took?
<seaLne> yeah
<Riddell> he has them online somewhere
<Riddell> mine look terrible, being unshaved and long haired
<seaLne> yeah i think i was still hungover when i got dragged to have my piccy taken
<manchicken> LMAO
<manchicken> There's a downside to having the adblock filters in konq enabled by default.
<manchicken> I work for DoubleClick... so I was wondering why one of our internal pages wasn't coming up properly....
<manchicken> It's because the filters were turned on by default.  How awesome.
<Riddell> they are?
<manchicken> Oh yeah.
<manchicken> This is a fresh install into vmware.
<Riddell> hmm, I'm sure I never approved that
<manchicken> I also don't know if it'd be a good idea to go that route. ^_^
<Riddell> Tonio_: would you know about this?
<manchicken> People should block ads consciously.
<Tonio_> Riddell: let me read
<mhb> hi all
<Riddell> mhb: you don't seem to have a blog?
<mhb> Riddell: no, why?
<Riddell> just looking to make planet ubuntu a bit more blue
<Riddell> ryanakca, allee: either of you have blogs?
<manchicken> Riddell: This adept post is going to rock your world.
* Riddell fails to find blogs for Lure or fabo 
<Riddell> manchicken: you may want to wait until your blog appears on planet, I'm not sure how often they sync
<manchicken> Okay.
<Riddell> "Your changes could take up to two hours to take effect."
<Riddell> not too long
<manchicken> I can save without publishing.
<Lure> Riddell: I am so boring - nothing to write about ;-)
<manchicken> It'll take me a bit longer to write it.
<Riddell> manchicken: add screenshots, that makes all the difference
<manchicken> I plan on it.
<manchicken> I want to do a full walk-through of basic adept functionality.
<manchicken> The only thing I won't be able to do is the kubuntu upgrader.
<n8k99> manchicken:I'll be happy to make a posting to ubuntu-users about adept as well
<manchicken> That sounds neat.
<manchicken> Mind will be soooooo much better than yours though :P
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> mine*
<manchicken> If I could type I'd be dangerous.
<n8k99> of course, but I'll get to link to yours!!
<manchicken> heh
<n8k99> hehe
<manchicken> Oooh.  A clever lad this one.
<Tonio_> Riddell: afaik the filters are enabled by default
<Riddell> Tonio_: since when?
<Tonio_> Riddell: edgy
<Tonio_> Riddell: we discussed that a while ago
<Riddell> hmm, I seem to remember always disapproving of such a move
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah...
<Riddell> on the other hand if it has been on since edgy, this is our first complaint
<Tonio_> Riddell: let me confirm that it is enabled
<Riddell> and it is a nice feature
<Lure> Riddell: I think we agreed on meeting to make them ready to be easily enabled (with proper config)
<Riddell> yes
<Lure> Riddell: but I do not know if this was done, as I am using firefox ;-)
<Riddell> bah
<manchicken> Should we really have it filtering by default though?
<Tonio_> manchicken: I'm checking if it is enabled or not
<Lure> manchicken: I think not, but having it preconfigured properly makes sense
<manchicken> Having it preconfigured is one thing.
<manchicken> Having it turned on is another.
<Riddell> it's enabled in /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/config/khtmlrc
<Tonio_> yep I enabled them
<Tonio_> I can disabled them if needed, and just let le filters preconfigured
<Riddell> well now I'm unsure
<manchicken> I know my opinion sounds a little biased, so I'll recuse myself from the discussion, I do think it's a bad idea ^_^
<Riddell> it seems wrong to by default change webpage content for our users
<Riddell> but we've not had any complaints, and it is nice not to have adverts
<Lure> Riddell: last kdebase update complains:
<Lure> dpkg: kdebase-data: warning - conffile `etc/xdg/menus/kde-applications-merged/kde-essential.menu' is not a plain file or symlink (= `/etc/xdg/menus/kde-applications-merged/kde-essential.menu')
<Riddell> but when kubuntu takes over the world and no adverts are viewed any more manchicken is out of a job and then we're in trouble
<Riddell> Lure: force it, it's only a problem if you had the previous build installed
<manchicken> Well, and all of your favorite web content goes bye-bye.
<Riddell> yep
<Lure> Riddell: it is just warning
<Tonio_> Lure: yeah I had to --purge and reinstall
<Tonio_> Lure: otherwise kcontrol is empty
<Lure> Tonio_: so --purge kdebase-data?
<manchicken> Advertising is a legitimate way to support your site.. and people should be allowed to choose to block it.  But I don't think it should be enabled OOTB.
<Tonio_> Lure: yes, and then reinstall kubuntu-desktop
* DaSkreech grrrrs at Kexi
<Lure> Tonio_: will do, thanks
<sebas> I think adblock should be enabled by default.
<Tonio_> manchicken: I must say I agree with you on that point
<Riddell> sebas: rationale?
<Lure> Riddell: to be better than others? ;-)
<sebas> Most people will want it. I do not know a single user who complained about adblock, ever.
<Riddell> other than those who work for doubleclick :)
<sebas> And sites that are broken due to adblock are very rare, the default settings are really good.
<manchicken> sebas: Do people understand that it's enabled by default?
<sebas> Right, cornercase :)
<Riddell> sebas: but it hasn't been enabled in KDE by default
<Riddell> there isn't even a default list in KDE
<manchicken> I don't think people know it's enabled.
<sebas> KDE's defaults suck that's why we have Tonio.
<Tonio_> sebas: lol
<sebas> Stuff like enabling adblock by default is what makes Kubuntu stand out.
<Lure> sebas: ++
<Lure> ;-)
<manchicken> Except that nobody knows it's on, so when things start going stupid they think something else is wrong.
<sebas> Ask 1000 random people if they want you to disable 90% of the advertising on the web for them, >90% will answer "Yes please"
<Tonio_> FYI, ubuntu and epiphany is bloking by default
<sebas> manchicken: There's this filter icon in the statusbar, right?
<Tonio_> same list than the one I added
<manchicken> sebas: No, that's not for enabling.  That's just for filtering new items.
<Tonio_> manchicken: you have to rightclick then "configuration" on the adblock icon
<Riddell> it doesn't filter google ads
<Tonio_> manchicken: 2 clicks to change the settings
<Tonio_> Riddell: depends on the ads, they are filtered here
<manchicken> Tonio_: Same two clicks to enable it.
<Riddell> oh aye, so they are
<Tonio_> manchicken: yes, I said I understand you
<Tonio_> manchicken: I don't have any opinion, blocking is nice for the user, just preconfiguring is maybe ethical better
<sebas> Hm, maybe this icon should show when adblock is enabled, manchicken
<Riddell> I think it should be made more obvious to the user, that filter icon in the status bar should have a tooltip and the dialogue should have an option to disable it
<manchicken> Either way, I really don't think a doubleclick employee should be involved in this decision... so I'm going to idle it.
<manchicken> I don't think I'm biased, but I can't really let anybody think I am.
<sebas> manchicken: I agree there (but I'm biased as well)
<Tonio_> manchicken: for example, konqueror or firefox remove popups by defaults
<Tonio_> popups are generally ads....
<manchicken> sebas: Yeah, but you don't work for the "great satan" :P
<sebas> We want to provide a good user experience, not necessarily being fair :-)
<Tonio_> and that's worldwide for firefox, nobody complains
<sebas> And the user experience for *most* users is _IMO_ better without flashing ads.
<manchicken> Tonio_: Popups are often times more malicious than ads.
<Tonio_> manchicken: yes, but doubleclick provides popupads right ?
<manchicken> sebas: Since flash isn't enabled OOTB, there won't be any of those :P
<Tonio_> those are widelly used since they generate far more clicks :)
<manchicken> Tonio_: To the best of my knowledge, our terms of service prohibit the use of our ads in popups and spyware.
<manchicken> Tonio_: But there was a time when dclk did support those.
<Tonio_> manchicken: maybe with doubleclick :)
* Lure -> home, bbl
<Tonio_> well I don't have any opinion, I let you guys decide ;)
<Tonio_> both are nice in my view
<manchicken> Tonio_: Sure.  I'm not arguing for doubleclick.  I'm arguing for people who drop $20/mo on their sites, work for pizza hut, and want to be able to afford to keep running their site.
<Tonio_> manchicken: I have a website that lives with ads
<manchicken> I have a buddy that gives free website offerings to people.  100% ad-supported.
<Tonio_> I had to work for mc donald's to pay the server before ads gave enough money :) I know all of this
<Tonio_> but I disable ads even on my own website
<manchicken> MySpace, YouTube, all 100% ad-supported.  It's not our job to protect businesses though.  So I'm not sure.
<manchicken> I know that many of those ad sites you have blocked serve offensive ads for True dating service, etc., too.  And I always block those.
<Tonio_> manchicken: improve the scripts to pass through the filters :) ^^
<manchicken> Okay, I'll change my opinion.  If we make it more obvious that it's on, I think enabling the filters by default is a great idea.
<Tonio_> manchicken: as I said, just preconfiguring makes sense and I would do that depending what the people here think
<manchicken> But not the XP SP2 IE bar.  That was baaaad.
<Tonio_> manchicken: hard to have a filter list that just block "offensive" content :)
<manchicken> Yeah.
<Tonio_> that's the problem
<manchicken> I'm actually okay with the list of blocked hosts.
<Tonio_> manchicken: regular expressions are the problem
<manchicken> Yeah.
<manchicken> The banners thing seems a bit much though.
<manchicken> /banners/\w*\.\w{3}\?/
<manchicken> Oh, that's for subdomains.
<Tonio_> yeah, cool one :)
<Tonio_> manchicken: it is yes
<Tonio_> manchicken: propose the discussion for the next meeting
<Tonio_> we'll decide what is the best, with all the people there, by a vote :)
<Tonio_> that's the best to do
<manchicken> Righto.
<DaSkreech> sebas: I'd actually like to make the choice to turn off ads
<manchicken> Actually, maybe someone else should bring it up.
* sebas thinks voting is fine.
<manchicken> I'm really concerned about someone thinking I'm acting on behalf of DoubleClick.
<sebas> Any defined way to make decisions is better than guessing / staying in limbo. I hate it when progress is not being made because it's unclear who decides and what.
<sebas> manchicken: No problem, doesn't everybody love DC? :-)
<manchicken> sebas: Love them or hate them, kubuntu should not be company controlled (possible exception for canonical)
<manchicken> ^_^
<Tonio_> manchicken: you can explain something reasonably, nobody will consider your doubleclick employement
<sebas> manchicken: Right, preferably  as little exception as possible.
<manchicken> sebas: Agreed ^_^
<sebas> It should be controlled by "I'll do this because I care" (and if that I is Canonical, then fine)
<sebas> "do this" is work together with the community to improve something of course
<manchicken> Tonio_: Yeah, I know.  But I'm also worried that I may actually be biased because of my employment.
<manchicken> I haven't worked for a company that didn't make most of its money from advertising in a very long time.
<sebas> manchicken: What do you actually do? (Pure curiosity)
<manchicken> I'm a Perl hacker.
<Tonio_> manchicken: nobody in the kubuntu council will, don't mind
<sebas> Aye :)
<manchicken> sebas: Perl during the day, C++ during the evening ^_^
<manchicken> My Perl hacking supports my C++ hacking ^_^
<manchicken> I work for a subsidiary of DoubleClick called "Performics."
<sebas> manchicken: I hate Perl, but I'm learning C++ now :)
<manchicken> I work on the custom web software that enables their affiliate marketing.
<sebas> Otherwise, I'm doing Python stuff
<manchicken> Perl is a nice language... but I get my fill of scripting languages during the day.
* seaLne tries to work out why k3b won't write dvds 
<seaLne> it successfully blanks them
<manchicken> Ack, got a conference call in a few minutes.
<seaLne> surely thats using similar comands?
<sebas> I once, long time ago, had to debug a Perl script by a colleage who was on vacation ... :-/
<sebas> That's probably the main reason for my relationship with Perl
<Tonio_> seaLne: 1.0 rc5 ?
<manchicken> sebas: The Perl debugger works nicely in Emacs, just like gdb ;)
<seaLne> yeah
<Tonio_> seaLne: how about my --device patch, does it apply ?
<sebas> manchicken: lol.
<seaLne> rc5 ment getting rid of lots of patches :)
<sebas> We're light day+night, I like vim :D
<seaLne> Tonio_: yeah
<Tonio_> seaLne: as long as you let this one in and the script + desktop files, I'm okay :)
<manchicken> That's cool.
<manchicken> sebas: Maybe you could answer some of the questions on my blog.
<Tonio_> seaLne: let me revu when the package is ready, it would be hard to break the multimedia spec :)
<sebas> I know, emacs as well (probably), but it's just those clichees
<sebas> manchicken: URL?
<manchicken> http://blog.notsosoft.net/2007/hacking/an-gnu-emacs-guys-challenge-to-vi-guys.html
<manchicken> Mmm... permalinks....
<manchicken> So delicious.
<Riddell> sebas: http://planet.ubuntu.com/ :)
<sebas> Argh ;)
<Riddell> look for the dude with the beardy hackergotchi
<sebas> Micheal D. Stemle?
<Riddell> that's him
<sebas> Ok.
<sebas> I'll check it out later, $offline calls.
<manchicken> That'd be me.
<manchicken> Ooh, I'm up now?
<Riddell> all famous
<manchicken> Sweet.
<manchicken> My traffic is going up as a result.  heh
<manchicken> I got two comments since you put it up
<manchicken> People can't resist the emacs vi debate.
<manchicken> I should have put ads on my site :P
<manchicken> Solid gold
* sebas grins 
<seaLne> can anyone else see if they have /dev/scd* root:floppy?
<Riddell> not I
* manchicken doesn't have a machine with a floppy drive....
<seaLne> are there other possible causes for pbuilder to fail but building outside is fine, apart from build-deps?
<Riddell> different packages installed?
<seaLne> is that different from missing build-deps?
<Riddell> well there might be a new version of gcc in the pbuilder that causes a compile problem
<Riddell> but generally not at this stage of the release cycle
<Riddell> python transition is more of an issue
<seaLne> http://www2.duffus.org/tmp/k3brc5.txt
<seaLne> ^ if anyone has time to look at the build error
<Riddell> imbrandon: so, amarok 1.4.5 is out...
<manchicken> This is going to have to be a multipart post.
<manchicken> Or people are going to get mad at me for putting a book out.
<Riddell> multipart is good, keeps them interested
<Riddell> Tonio_: ktorrent 2.1 is out
<Tonio_> Riddell: great, will package toonight
<Riddell> thanks
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I didn't see any issues concerning the kconfig stuff for the logout. It's the effect that takes a few seconds in my configuration.
<Riddell> aye, there's a bit of a delay between control-alt-del and the effect starting
<_StefanS_> donno if we can live with that
<_StefanS_> thats up to you
<Riddell> it's faster the second time :)
<Riddell> toma: do you think your blog is suitable for planet ubuntu?
<toma> Riddell: i will spam them about mailody ;-)
<screemo> Riddell: it is ? :)
<manchicken> Grumble... ISO_Level3_Shift
<Lure> Tonio_: does it make sense to have kopete and amarok in quick launch bar? when you start them the first time, they get in tray anyway...
<Lure> Tonio_: it would make more sense to add office apps there (writer, spreadsheet)
<apachelogger> Riddell: still no Amarok 1.4.5 packages for edgy?
<Riddell> apachelogger: still waiting on imbrandon :(
<manchicken> Wow, removing the xorg line fixes thingsw.
<apachelogger> :|
<nixternal> Kubuntu used I for have real time a long ,Hi
<Tonio_> Lure: as I said the content has to be discussed ;)
<nixternal> oh wow, I am in the wrong channel being silly
<Lure> new fade effect on logout is great!
<Riddell> Lure: notice much delay in starting it?
<Mez> Riddell, are you going to make amarok .1.3.5 packages for edgy?
<Riddell> Mez: we're waiting on imbrandon to wake up
<Mez> Riddell, so there will be ? eventually ?
<Riddell> yes
<Mez> cool
<Lure> Riddell: a bit, not much (slightly slower than old effect)
<Riddell> _Stefan-S_: seems like a good result ^^
<Mez> well I've just spent the last hour trying to calm down a user who's fed up of waiting for feisty and doesnt want to have to wait 6 months for the new things whereas suse will "backport" amarok etc etc ;)
<Riddell> Mez: send him to imbrandon :)
<Mez> Riddell, I just calmed them down, explained the processes etc etc
<Mez> why we do it how we do it
<_Stefan-S_> Riddell: good, i'm glad to hear that
<Lure> _Stefan-S_: great work
<_Stefan-S_> Thanks alot. I always wanted to contribute stuff :)
<_Stefan-S_> btw, I'm having a bit of trouble with the buttons for the logout dialog, do you know someone who could help me with putting QPainter onto QPushButton  ?
<_Stefan-S_> I mean, its compiling and stuff, but I get no text and pixmaps on the buttons :(
<_Stefan-S_> Something with my coordinates I think, probably drawing outside the box.
<Riddell> _StefanS_: you need to override paintEvent()
<_StefanS_> Riddell: okay..
<_StefanS_> It worked fine for QFrame, however.
<manchicken> I hate windows...  I really do.
<manchicken> Doubt not my hatred.
<Riddell> _StefanS_: what did?
<_StefanS_> _StefanS_: Drawing retangular box similar to a button
<_StefanS_> Riddell: But I was just thinking, It might be better using the QFrame instead, as it can have a flat appearance
<Lure> Riddell: are we still interested in the last remaining thing to do from KubuntuFeistyLaptop
<Lure> Riddell: Define global shortcut for Power button to present standard logout dialog with Logout/Shutdown/Restart/Suspend/Hibernate options
<Lure> Riddell: I think we could potentially do this by changing acpi-support to send dcop call to ksmserver to open shutdown dialog
* apachelogger is wondering what would happen if one is running two sessions
<Lure> apachelogger: can we check active session?
<apachelogger> I'm not sure
<Lure> apachelogger: but it is a good point to test...
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> we could use --all-users
<apachelogger> might workaround the problem
<apachelogger> or even --all-sessions
<manchicken> Wow, I just got a Ruby zealot trying to flam my vi post.
<Lure> apachelogger: but then one user (foreground) might cancel, while other would get it later when it switches to that desktop
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> needs some testing I guess :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: shouldn't we consider promitting basket notepads ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: even to work on kubuntu, that would be *very* usefull
<Tonio_> Riddell: in my opinion, as it is very little, we should consider shipping with it
<Tonio_> Lure: I think you already used basket no ?
<Lure> Tonio_: yep
<Tonio_> Lure: and do you consider we should ship with it ?
<Tonio_> I think that was discussed during edgy dev cycle
<Lure> Tonio_: but to some extend it duplicates Notes in Kontact
<Tonio_> yes I know that, but it does so much more !
<Lure> Tonio_: it is nice and I am sure authors would like some promotion, but I am not sure about how usable it is for typical user
<Lure> Tonio_: I think it is more power-user thing
<Tonio_> Lure: would be very usefull to handle packages like kds for example
<Lure> Tonio_: but afair, ubuntu ships with tomboy, right?
<Tonio_> Lure: sure, but it really lacks promotion
<Tonio_> Lure: I think yes
<Lure> Tonio_: yep, basket is more like tomboy and I agree promotion is nice (like we promote konversation)
<Tonio_> Lure: but that cannot be compared
<Lure> Tonio_: why not?
<Tonio_> Lure: basket is more tomboy + kate over the network
<Tonio_> I would say that's tomboy + gobby
<Lure> Tonio_: gobby?
<Lure> Tonio_: I am unaware about network features
<Tonio_> Lure: basket allows to share text files over the network, so that several people can edit it at the same time
<Tonio_> that's what gobby does
<Lure> Tonio_: so you would put basket on ftp or where?
<Tonio_> let me check how exactly it works
<Lure> Tonio_: I do not see where this "feature" could be hidden ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: I think it uses it's own protocol, you just connect to a host and choose the project
<Tonio_> Lure: let me search
<Tonio_> Lure: okay forget this :)
<Tonio_> at the moment you can export to html
<Tonio_> Lure: the data sharing part is for "some time in the future"
<Tonio_> Lure: :'( I thought we finally had an equivalent to gobby
<Tonio_> Riddell: is there any emergency concerning amarok ?
<Lure> Tonio_: yep, that would be nice
<Lure> Tonio_: there is always emergency with amarok
* Lure does not understand people that expect every app release the same minute as announcement comes out ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: I mean does update depend on feature freeze ?
<Lure> Tonio_: amarok is in feisty, people just ask for edgy
<Tonio_> Lure: ah ;)
<Tonio_> okay then imbrandon is the man :)
<Lure> Tonio_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuApps
<crimsun> Herd-3 is very nice, btw
<Tonio_> crimsun: except fonts :)
<crimsun> just installed it over top of a nine year-old Debian install
<Tonio_> crimsun: but yes, herd3 is probably more mature edgy is
<Tonio_> Lure: we should create a wikipage for motus concerning the good apps that require packaging
<Tonio_> we miss lots of them
<Lure> crimsun: and artwork was not even touched yet ;-)
<Tonio_> and I don't have time now to package new apps since I'm already maintaining lots of things
<Lure> crimsun: wait for kwwii to do it's polish ;-)
<Lure> Tonio_: we have such page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Candidates/Kubuntu
<Tonio_> oh !
<Tonio_> Lure: thanks for the tip, cool :)
<Lure> Tonio_: any plans to update knetworkmanager before release (vpn stuff)?
<Tonio_> Lure: yes
<Tonio_> Lure: I'll probably ive a shot tomorrow
<Tonio_> but the point is that we need to get the vpn modules in....
<Tonio_> and testing this is quite a bit hard :)
<Tonio_> Lure: I can install an openvpn server, but I can't test the sisco thing
<Tonio_> s/sisco/cisco
<Lure> Tonio_: I have added Candidates link to KubuntuApps
<Tonio_> Lure: great
<Tonio_> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=52193
<Tonio_> Lure: wow !
<Tonio_> we should test this ;)
<Tonio_> argh, needs xattr on the filesystem.....
<Lure> Tonio_: everything needs xattr these days ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: yeah :/
<Tonio_> Lure: isa certain way that makes sense, xattr is way better
<fdoving> 20:26 <@  fdoving> toma: yes :)
<fdoving> ops.
<fdoving> sorry bout that.
<Tonio_> Riddell, Lure: should I nuke the Konqueror flash plugin installer patch ?
<Tonio_> that's very nice for the user, but doesn't deal with packages unfortunatelly
<Lure> Tonio_: I do not care about konq as browser... ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: evil guy :)
<Lure> Tonio_: not evil, just selfish ;-)
<Lure> Tonio_: but you can fix kde open dialogs in firefox if you want ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: hehe
<manchicken> Riddell: My Adept post is up.
<Lure> kwwii: btw, your polyester simplification is nice
<allee> Tonio_: ping me when there's nobody to test cisco vpn.  Our neighbour institute has one.  I assume I can get access there an account via yet another institute.
<kwwii> Lure: thanks, tell Riddell that :-)
<Lure> kwwii: why? he doesn't like it?
<Lure> kwwii: gray background in menu's did not fit well with oxygen
<Tonio_> allee: cool ;)
<allee> ;)
<Tonio_> allee: will ping you if there is something to test :)
<kwwii> ;-)
<kwwii> Lure: I do not think the bling appealed to him ;-)
<Lure> kwwii: he should stick with console then ;-)
<allee> Tonio_: make sure it does not rain then.  I can't enter the institute in out-of-work-hour.  So I will have to test in front of the entrance
<Tonio_> allee: hehe
<Riddell> Tonio_: why nuke flash patch?
<Riddell> Tonio_: we have no space on the CD for basket (or anything else)
<Tonio_> Riddell: bah it doesn't use deb packages....
<Tonio_> Riddell: no upgrade once installed
<Tonio_> Riddell: but it works, I agree
<Riddell> Lure: yes, that would be nice to have
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll upgrade the xml file for flash 9 then :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: kds currently provides flash7
<Riddell> Lure: /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh does something, although I'm not sure what
<Riddell> Tonio_: oh, please do
<Lure> Riddell: yep, will try to play with this
<Tonio_> Riddell: ktorrent uploaded
<Riddell> Tonio_: add a bullet point to the herd 4 page, (and add bullet point for new logout fade too)
<Tonio_> Riddell: which logo fade ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: the only amarok emergency is that it's out and we don't have edgy packages
<Riddell> Tonio_: log out
<Tonio_> Riddell: do we have it in ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I read correctly, but my keyboard is abou to die I think...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'd like to point out the new logout thing, but with a screenshot eventually :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: sure, I'm just saying put them there now to remind us for when it gets properly written
<Lure> Tonio_: yes please
<Riddell> but if you want to write it I'm sure nixternal would be happy :)
<zakame> good morning all
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe, no thanks :) my english is limited for official things
<Riddell> hola zakame
<zakame> hola Riddell! how can I help? :)
<Tonio_> Lure: I'm attempting to build svn knm
<Lure> Tonio_: that is talking! ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: hehe
<Tonio_> Lure: hard to provide a package with this..... no pot file for example
<Riddell> zakame: depends on what your skills are
<Riddell> zakame: can you write?  can you programme?  can you fix bugs?  can you help users?
<Lure> Tonio_: right, that is what I newer understood with knm...
<Tonio_> Lure: I assume they are somewhere, but where.........
<Lure> Tonio_: created by svn2dist?
<Tonio_> Lure: note that I can use the 0.1 files, and add a pot file for rosetta, but I'm affraid that'll give something very partly translated
<Tonio_> Lure: that's for kde only
<Tonio_> Lure: since knm isn't on kde svn, that'll not work
<Lure> Tonio_: it is in playground (or even extragear)
<Tonio_> Lure: yes but that's 0.1
<Tonio_> you will not get the svn pot file there
<ryanakca> Riddell: I don't have a blog, no... but I'm in the process of having the school "donate" one of their old servers (that has been sitting around collecting dust for the past couple of years) to me... so... probably by next weekend I will 
<Tonio_> Lure: it is now on opensuse svn
<Lure> Tonio_: really? that is a step back... :-(
<zakame> Riddell: well, I'm trying to help out in merging in ajmitch's list of RC-fixed packages... and I have been trying to come up with a way to get run-parts on if-* working for wlassistant, but that won't make it for feisty
<Tonio_> Lure: no it is on kde, but the web page is completly outdated :)
<Tonio_> http://en.opensuse.org/Projects/KNetworkManager#Source
<Tonio_> Lure: indeed that on extragear
<Lure> Tonio_: forget documentation, look at source code ;-)
<Lure> Tonio_: documentation is always wrong (by definition) ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: okay svn2dist will not work due to the move from kdenetwork to extragear
<Tonio_> Lure: but I can use my guidance script to grab them :)
<Tonio_> that's okay
<Tonio_> let's package !
<ryanakca> Riddell: make planet more blue... by? having more kubuntu people have articles/posts/entries on it?
<Riddell> ryanakca: yep
<ryanakca> Riddell: kk
<Tonio_> Lure: it's there : http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/extragear/network/knetworkmanager/
<ryanakca> Riddell: once I get a server up (or find a nice free hosting place)... I'll try to write up something that's planet-worthy
<Lure> manchicken: nice post about adept (even better work on improving it for feisty)
<ryanakca> Riddell: anything low-key that I can package tommorow and wednesday (if my teacher let's me work on it, instead of teaching him how to set up an ubuntu server)? (Since FF is on thursday)
<Lure> ryanakca: just pick your something from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Candidates/Kubuntu ;-)
* Lure still uses eqonomize thanks to ryanakca packaging work ;-)
<ryanakca> Lure: so, that's all low key stuff?
* ryanakca doesn't wan't to package something important, and then not finish it in time
<ryanakca> Lure: lol
* zakame looks into that list also
<manchicken> Lure: Much thanks ^_^
<ryanakca> Lure: eqonomize was a "just works" packaging attempt... it was easy, everything went smoothly... no problems like I'm having with  SolSeek
<Lure> ryanakca: but still work that someone has to do
<ryanakca> Lure: what does it need done?
<Lure> ryanakca: ManDVD looks cool app: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=38347
<Lure> ryanakca: lot's of depends though...
<ryanakca> Lure: last time I checked it, it didn't have a Makefile or autotools stuff...
* ryanakca doesn't know how to package something like that...
<ryanakca> (written in C++ iirc)
<Lure> ryanakca: there is ubuntu download - maybe that src can be used as starting point
<ryanakca> hmm... that's new 
<ryanakca> kk
<Lure> ryanakca: but it is 2.2 (latest is 2.4) and there is no source package...
<ryanakca> Lure: yeah...
<ryanakca> so... what would I do... dpkg -i it, and then apt-cache show manDVD?
<ryanakca> (just to get the information like depends from that package)
<zakame> ryanakca: or dpkg-deb, hell even pager on the deb itself ;)
<ryanakca> pager?
* ryanakca googles
<zakame> ryanakca: should default to less
<zakame> pager, I mean
<Lure> Tonio_: maybe this is what you want in konqueror: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=38915
<Tonio_> Lure: it's in already :)
<Tonio_> Lure: I added this 4 month ago
<Lure> Tonio_: ok, then we need to remove it from Candiates
<Tonio_> Lure: yup
<Tonio_> Lure: yeah I'm sorry but I can't build a tarball with this
<Tonio_> Lure: they are in kdenetwork -> extragear transition
<Tonio_> Lure: that's makes the hole thing crappy, po files everywhere, svn2dist not working etc.....
<Lure> Tonio_: maybe we should ask on ML what are their plans with release
<Tonio_> Lure: I think thoening already thinks about it :)
<Tonio_> Lure: I'll ait a bit for the transition to be over, and then if it's okay we can ask for UFV Exception
<mhb> it's good to see polyester in main
<zakame> hmm where's latex?
<Tonio_> Lure: any info concerning the repo manager for adept ?
* Riddell wonders why lure would know that
<Riddell> zakame: all over the place, it depends on what you want to do
<Tonio_> Riddell: I asked Lure because you seem to be offline for a while :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: any info concerning the status ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm just looking at the debconf issue
<Riddell> Tonio_: software-properties is in NEW
<Tonio_> Riddell: great ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: any objection I look at the debconf thing ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: go ahead, but would you know where to start looking?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yup
<Riddell> I doubt it's anything adept specific
<Tonio_> Riddell: it is kdesu thing
<ryanakca> should I bother looking at Java down the road? or is it one of those icky programming languages that shouldn't be touch with a 10' pole?
<Riddell> first thing to check would be if other applications can lauch X apps
<Tonio_> Riddell: works with adept used as a user, so the problem is somehow linked to kdesu
<Tonio_> when launched as a user, an env variable misses
<Tonio_> Riddell: maybe we can force it somehow
<Riddell> ryanakca: Java's OK, I just don't have much use for it
<Riddell> Tonio_: there is code in kdesu for XAUTHORITY, I'm just not sure what it's doing
<Riddell> presumably nothing
<ryanakca> Riddell: kk... I'm wondering because I can go to Queens University for a week in May and learn/play around with it if I want to..
<Riddell> ryanakca: learning a new language is always beneficial, if only to see how it compares to others
<ryanakca> Riddell: kk
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll investigate and try to fix, if I can't, well I'll retry :)
<Riddell> it's not made easier by kdesu_stub being C, and I don't get on with C so it's hard to debug
<Lure> Riddell: powerbtn needs only one line change to make it work for single user, but it is a problem if multiple users are logged in :-(
<Lure> Riddell: problem is that --all-sessions will call dcop call in sequence and logout() is blocking call
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm pretty sure it is just a matter of configuration
<Tonio_> not that hard to fix in fact
<Riddell> Lure: is there a way to detect if more than one user is logged in and just not ask in that case?
<Tonio_>     if (cache::Global::get().packages()
<Tonio_>         .packageByName( "libqt-perl" ).isInstalled())
<Tonio_>         putenv( "DEBIAN_FRONTEND=kde" );
<Riddell> Tonio_: it's notthin to do with that
<Riddell> it's XAUTHORITY that's the problem
<ryanakca> Riddell: http://esu.queensu.ca/emc2/courses/NPE26.php
<Lure> Riddell: yes, --list-sessions can show me list of sessions (just no info which one is active)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I know that, we tested in sunnyvale
<Riddell> Lure: so just don't ask if more than one user is logged in, tough luck
<Lure> Riddell: so, just do as before?
<Riddell> Lure: well do the dcop ask if only 1 user is logged in
<ScottK> I just updated my Feisty machine and now I have Quicklauncher buttons for Kopete and Amarok.  Bugs or features?
<Riddell> ScottK: blame Tonio_ :)
<Lure> ScottK: feature
<Tonio_> ScottK: features :)
* ScottK finds it annoying, but it's easy enough to delete.
<Lure> Riddell: actually it is worse: dcop does not know is session is active
<Lure> Riddell: sorry, I did not check correctly
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have a workarround for adept but that's a bit evil :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: use a bash script that xhost + && adept_manager, that works...
* Tonio_ investigating
<Riddell> Lure: doesn't the power button send a keycode that we can use anyway?
<Riddell> Lure: just from kmilo or whatever?
<Lure> Riddell: only through acpi
<Riddell> Tonio_: that was a joke
<Lure> Riddell: so no keycode -> keysym
<Lure> Riddell: ok, I can do as proposed, I am just concerned that it might confuse users
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes of course, I said that worked during my tests, not I wanted to do this :)
<Riddell> Lure: why would it confuse users?
<Lure> Riddell: if you have two or more users logged in, it will shudown (no dialog), if only one is logged in it will ask (logout dialog)
<Lure> Riddell: this sounds confusing from usability perspective
<Riddell> ryanakca: you could fix the amarok install-mp3 script for the new xine package name
<ryanakca> Riddell: yeah... I noticed that... that's python, right?
<ryanakca> or is it C++ (like the rest of amarok)
<Lure> ryanakca: just shell script
<ryanakca> Lure: really? I thought C++ (or whatever it is written in) would call apt-get / dpkg directly... that makes it different
* ryanakca downloads the source
<ryanakca> Riddell: I'll give it a try... no garantee though... still haven't figured out that k-h-d-m thing yet 
<Lure> Riddell: if there would only be a way to map from vt -> X -> kde session -> dcop server
<Lure> Riddell: fgconsole provides properly foreground vt
<Lure> Riddell: I can get X by 'ps -ef | grep ttyX'
<allee> Tonio_: why did you make kipi-plugins-doc depend on kipi-plugins?   IMHO it's suggests (or maybe recommends).
<Tonio_> allee: reducing size on the cd ;)
<allee> Tonio_: that clear.  I mean you have   kipi-plugins-doc\n ... Depends: kipi-plugins
<allee> and kipi-plugins pkg did not mention kipi-plugins-doc at all ;)
<allee> Tonio_: I would suggest let both pkgs suggest each other
<allee> or maybe kipi-plugins recommend kipi-plugins-doc
<Tonio_> yes it chould recommend it I agree :)
<Tonio_> allee: will fix this
<allee> Tonio_: no need. I'm currently merging kipi-plugins.  so   both suggest each other is fine with you?
<Tonio_> allee: yup
<allee> okay
* Lure -> bed, good nite all!
<allee> nite Lure
<allee> Tonio_: to read KDE docs one need khelpcenter, right? So we need to depend on it (for gnome guys)
<Tonio_> yup
<allee> k
<Tonio_> I missed that indeed
<Riddell> not if they're HTML
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah... :)
<Tonio_> allee: okay forget this :)
<allee> Riddell: even html looked brain dead ugly afair.  I check again
<allee> Riddell: there's no html. only docbooks
<allee> ^^ bug?
<manchicken> Riddell: Wow, people are really reading this adept article.  I greatly underestimated the number of people reading planet ubuntu.
<zakame> yes, a lot do read
<crimsun> imbrandon: amarok 1.4.5-0ubuntu1 has broken collection _creation_ on all three backends (sqlite, mysql, and postgresql). Reverting to Herd-3's 1.4.4-0.3ubuntu4 is known-good for all three collection backends.
<crimsun> hell, I wiped a nine year-old Debian install just to chase that one
* yuriy goes to read planet ubuntu
<zakame> crimsun: aww
<crimsun> oh I'm not angry; that machine needed a wipe anyhow
<crimsun> now to strace amarokapp 1.4.5...
<crimsun> and/or ltrace as it were
<crimsun> mysql's not getting anything at all, so it's likely localised to amarok itself
<apachelogger> no reports from other distros conserning such a problem
#kubuntu-devel 2007-02-06
<Tonio_> Riddell: the issue isn't kdesu or XAUTHORITY
<Tonio_> Riddell: works for me with adept_batch and fails with adept_manager
<Tonio_> both launched with kdesu
<Tonio_> Riddell: confirmed after reboot
<Tonio_> Riddell: adept_batch + qt debconf works
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm trying to find out what changes with adept_manager
* Hobbsee waves
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: can you confirm "kdesu adept_batch install postfix" uses debconf/qt for you ?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: ? :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: debconf/qt?
* Hobbsee will have to wait for the upgrade to finish
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I don't have to click on "details" to see the package configuration
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: ah ok
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: only works with adept_batch here that's why I want someone to confirm I'm not crazy :)
<Hobbsee> ahhhh
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: http://tonio.homelinux.org/temp/capture15.png
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: you should see something like this :)
<Hobbsee> neat :)
<manchicken> Who is House on a Red Corner?
<manchicken> heh
<Tonio_> but............... it fails for a strange reason with the manager
<Tonio_> manchicken: need your help on that point :)
<Tonio_> manchicken: this is a pure major kubuntu issue :)
<manchicken> What now?
<Tonio_> why the hell does it fail with adept_manager....
<Tonio_> manchicken: here is the point....
<Hobbsee> define failing
<manchicken> What?  I think I missed the description of the item....
<Tonio_> manchicken: the description isn't important, the WINDOW is :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: define "failing"?  works fine here, or appears to
<manchicken> I have no idea what you're talking about ^_^
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: and with _manager ?
<Tonio_> manchicken: okay let's make it simple
<manchicken> s/item/issue/
<Tonio_> adept/apt configures the package
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: what's the syntax?
<Tonio_> and libadept configures debconf to use the kde frontend to it
<Hobbsee> oh right, adept_manager as in, the main adept
<Tonio_> adept_batch works and the debconf window you can see it the evidence of this
<Tonio_> but with the manager, I get a xlib error
<Tonio_> connection error to display 0:0
<Tonio_> both adept_manager and batch use libadept, so there is certainly a little difference in the code
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: sudo apt-get --purge postfix
<manchicken> Ah.  I think Riddell was saying something about ICE authentication with that stuff....
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yeah, did taht :)
<manchicken> I think I may be too stupid to help you there.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: then try the same installation with adept_manager
<manchicken> Though xhost + may help.
<Tonio_> manchicken: I think ICE has nothing to do with it
<allee> manchicken: argl!
<Hobbsee> which was "open adept_manager, then select postfix?" presumably?
<Hobbsee> hey allee
<allee> hi Hobbsee
<Tonio_> manchicken: if it was ICE, it wouldn't work with any of those
<Tonio_> manchicken: the issue is in adept
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: no, it's dying -d oesnt automatically show details
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yes please
<manchicken> Well, if you're running adept as root, perhaps it's root that's trying to start a separate process as root while xhost is blocking it.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: okay so you can confirm the issue is in _manager code
<manchicken> ?
<manchicken> Maybe?
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i'd say so
<manchicken> If you xhost + does it still happen?
<Tonio_> manchicken: yeah but we're using sudo so that's a bit different
<Hobbsee> it's brought up the non-qt version of debconf, it seems
<Tonio_> manchicken: to make it simple :
<Tonio_> adept_manager and adept_batch are using libadept
<Tonio_> works with _batch
<Tonio_> fails with _manager
<Tonio_> so the issue is "probably" in _manager
<Tonio_> not ICE/XAUTORITY or something
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yep same here :) so I think we can fix this
<manchicken> Well, there are two things I can think if...
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: neat :)
<Tonio_> if the issue was with X persmissions, that wouldn't work with batch
<Tonio_> manchicken: ah ? :)
<manchicken> 1) somehow it's not passing $DISPLAY along in the environment.  2) xhost is blocking the connection.
<Tonio_> 1) -> possible
<Tonio_> 2) would probably block adept_batch too no ?
<manchicken> Well, IIRC, adept_batch is only being used for amarok.....
<Tonio_> manchicken: yes, but I mean if it works with _batch, we can make it to work with _manager tracking the difference
<Tonio_> it is obviously in the code
<manchicken> I disagree.  I think it's magical pixie dust.  Second star to the right and straight on 'til morning.
<manchicken> ^_^
<Tonio_> haha
<manchicken> Actually, I don't disagree at all.
<manchicken> I just think I may be too lacking in clue to help you out here.
<manchicken> ^_^
<Tonio_> manchicken: I'm serious, this is the n1 kubuntu bug for ages :)
<Tonio_> I may ping mornfall eventually
<manchicken> I'll be shifting my focus to bugs after feature freeze.
<manchicken> One thing I'm noticing... there's a directory called "libadept" and a directory called "adept"
<manchicken> Most of what I've been doing is in "adept"
<manchicken> I'm not sure (haven't looked honestly) what's up with libadept.
<Tonio_> manchicken: yes "adept" is the lib
<manchicken> That's what I thought.
<manchicken> libadept seems like a duplicate.
<manchicken> Perhaps an external interface.
<Tonio_> dunno exactly, but we don't build it :)
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> Are you accusing me of actually doing something constructive?  How dare you!
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> I'll have you know that I merely stumble around in Emacs pretending to know what I'm doing, and you've just bought my clever rouse.
<Hobbsee> morning Jucato
<manchicken> I'm trying to figure out who this guy is that commented on my blog.
<manchicken> It looks like they're ubuntuers... but I have no idea who they are.
<Jucato> morning Hobbsee!
<Riddell> Tonio_: wow, that's interesting
<Hobbsee> hey Riddell!
* Jucato takes a peek at manchicken's blog
<allee> mhm, when merging, wasn't the something about changing Maintainer: field.   Keeping the orignal one as Maintainer-???
<allee> ^^ to keep DD's happy
<Riddell> allee: that's done on tthe buildds
<Riddell> or somewhere inside soyuz
<allee> Riddell: ah, no action from my side requited. Good. thx
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, that's VERY interesting
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm pretty sure the fix is a 2 lines patch, but how to fix it.... :)
<Riddell> hi Hobbsee
<Tonio_>     putenv( "QT_IM_MODULE=xim" );
<Tonio_> that's in manager and not in batch..... can that be the cause ?
<Tonio_> I don't think so but well... :)
<Riddell> I doubt it very much
<Tonio_> Riddell: I too :)
<Tonio_> I'm looking at the env things defined first, cause manager may miss something
<Riddell> yes, my thought too
<allee> kipi-plugins merge http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4262
<Riddell> allee: looking
<allee> Riddell: thx
<Tonio_> allee: oups, riddell was fastest :)
* Hobbsee makes a mental note to look at basket later
<allee> Hobbsee: I'm sure you know pkg-kde-extras is now pkging it.
<Hobbsee> allee: yep
<Riddell> allee: compiling fine, although it's Tonio_'s package more than mine so maybe he wants a look first
<Riddell> Tonio_: how do I fix adept when it breaks from installing sun-java?
<allee> Riddell: k
<Tonio_> Riddell: sudo rm -rf /var/cache/dpkg/lock
<Tonio_> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Tonio_> and that should be okay
<Tonio_> Riddell: but better way is to fix adept_manager ^^
<Tonio_> Riddell: sudo rm -rf /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Tonio_> sorry I'm too used to "cache" due to pbuilder hehe :)
<Tonio_> allee: I'll have a look tomorrow and will upload
<Tonio_> Riddell: if you want to make tests with adept_manager, try postfix instead of sun-java ;)
<Tonio_> it doesn't break
<allee> Tonio_: argl.  -doc misses a replaces kipi-plugins < 0.1.2-3ubuntu1
<Tonio_> allee: you mean ?
<allee> Tonio_: upgrading from kipi-plugins before to -doc split will fail when kipi-lugins-doc is installed first
* allee curses because he has to start the backport procedure one more
<allee> Tonio_:  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/kipi-plugins/imagegallery_collectionselection.png', which is also in package kipi-plugins
<Tonio_> allee: hum, not the first time I'm doing this error, since I didn't test upgrade, just install........
<Tonio_> allee: can you fix that on the revu ? I'll test and revu tomorrow
<allee> Tonio_: working on it already
<Tonio_> allee: you are the man :)
<allee> Tonio_: http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=4265
<Tonio_> allee: perfect, will do that tomorrow morning :)
<Tonio_> slepping time now :)
* Tonio_ beds
<allee> Tonio_: Replaces could be more strict, than necessary with official, but helps with my backports.
* allee too
<allee> nite Tonio_
<Jucato> g'night Tonio_, allee!
<Tonio_> allee: thanks :)
<yuriy> hi, bug 40963 seems to be a konqueror specific issue with flash 7, but isn't a problem with flash 9 which is in feisty, so "fixed"?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 40963 in kdebase "flash sound/video asynchronous in konqueror" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/40963
<Riddell> yuriy: fixed sounds right, thanks
<Jucato> flash 9 is also in dapper and edgy backports too. so they can probably just upgrade
<yuriy> Jucato: good point
<yuriy> oh right, i realized that when i tested it, but for some reason my konqueror is using flash 7 even though i have 9 installed on edgy
<Hobbsee> wow, freezes are coming up fast!
<yuriy> hmm i don't know what pam is but bug 41824 doesn't sound like a kde bug to me
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 41824 in kdebase "session pam_env missing in /etc/pam.d/kdm" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/41824
<yuriy> is there a wiki page to keep track of media:/ issues?
<Jucato> yuriy: maybe this? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKDEMedia
<manchicken> Riddell: I've added a new adept tutorial.  On the Adept Installer.
<Jucato> manchicken: btw, adept notifier is a separate app from adept_updater. unless that was changed for feisty?
<manchicken> Yeah, I believe it kinda has to be.
<Jucato> manchicken: nice. adept tutorial... those are definitely needed :)
<manchicken> Jucato: Naw, not a tutorial, just an excuse to blog :P
<Jucato> aah
<Jucato> lol
<yuriy> Jucato: i was thinkig maybe something compiled since the last meeting. that page is more like a spec for edgy
<manchicken> I've gotten 127 new unique visitors since 1600
<Jucato> yuriy: I thought they still added those issues there...
<Jucato> manchicken: :P
<yuriy> maybe
* Jucato still doesn't have that free software feed... and isn't confident about the techy quality of his blogs anyway
<manchicken> heh, only 5 users using windows.
<manchicken> more than 95% of readers are using windows.  heh
<Hobbsee> manchicken: didnt know you worked for doubleclick
<manchicken> Yup.
<manchicken> I like it.
<nixternal> how scared should I be right now?
<Hobbsee> nixternal: very
<nixternal> I am sitting in tty2 while tty1 updates from Edgy to Feisty
<Hobbsee> manchicken: what do you do?
* nixternal shivers
<manchicken> I'm a Perl hacker for them.
<manchicken> DoubleClick is a great company.
<nixternal> ya right!
<nixternal> spammers
<manchicken> We're pioneering how to stop paying bad advertisers.
<manchicken> Naw, those would be our competitors ^_^
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> I didn't know DoubleClick was in Chicago
* Hobbsee gets out the doomstick
<manchicken> They aren't.
<nixternal> I knew 365West or whatever they are called are
<manchicken> They have a site here though.
<nixternal> ahh
<manchicken> We have many high-profile clients.  They demand clean advertising companies.
<manchicken> We accommodate.
<Hobbsee> clean?
<manchicken> Yeah.  DoubleClick/Performics has done a lot to stop spyware, spam, and popups.
<Hobbsee> oh as in, no damned annoying adverts
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<nixternal> hehe
<manchicken> Well, only advertisements that are appropriate, non-intrusive, and non-invasive.
<nixternal> Hobbsee: is this going to destroy my laptop going from Edgy to Feisty by just changing sources.list manually and then dist-upgrade?
<manchicken> nixternal: YES!  Fire and brimstone shall rain upon thee, and wild dogs shall gnaw your flesh.
<Hobbsee> nixternal: dunno.  dont think so.  it didnt before
<Hobbsee> hehe
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> ya, it has always "just worked" for me
<nixternal> I wanted the new Inkscape, but the lib depends were nuts, and I wasn't going to mess with that just for Edgy
<nixternal> Herd3 is out, it is stable, so now I can just test all of the time
<manchicken> Grr... these stupid trolling commenters are going to force me to be mean.
<manchicken> That vi questions post really stirred up the vi trolls.
<nixternal> it usually does
<Hobbsee> did edgy packages of amarok ever get made?
<nixternal> dude, I could care less what you use, I could care less if you were a close Windows hack
* Hobbsee doesnt know how to repo-ify them
<nixternal> Hobbsee: not that I have seen
* Hobbsee can just log into imbrandon's machine and build them, though
<Hobbsee> actually, you could build them anywhere - only need libgpod, and amarok
<nixternal> I need to redo the kubuntu-docs package this week. Need a new package for Herd 4, and since I have massively changed the docs package, this isn't going to be fun. I might need some hackish scripts to rm -rf kubuntu-docs/C
<nixternal> oh well, while this updates, I am going to find something else to do :0
<yuriy> i keep seeing stuff about 1.4.5 and libgpod, so what's with bug 83515
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83515 in amarok "amarok 1.4.5 package is not compiled with ipod support" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83515
<Hobbsee> dunno.  i though tit should be
<yuriy> hmm bug 46875 guidance bug?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46875 in kdebase "KDE does not save requested screen resolution" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/46875
<Jucato> yuriy: you're on a bug triaging spree lately?
<yuriy> Jucato: a little bit :) i figured i'd try to clear the backlog of unconfirmed kde bugs
<yuriy> 179 to go
<Jucato> whoa
<Jucato> kool! :)
<yuriy> Jucato: productive procrastination :)
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> yuriy: btw, I just closed bug 73008 yesterday
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 73008 in kdebase ""KDEInit could not launch 'kinfocenter'" when launching KInfoCenter from Katapult or Run Command" [Undecided,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/73008
<Hobbsee> yuriy: it's a dupe for a start, iirc.
<yuriy> Jucato: i noticed :)
<yuriy> sifting through bugs is slightly less painful than reading about finite automata
* Hobbsee wonders why libgpod* is not a dep of amarok
<nixternal> hrmm, Hobbsee it crashed of course :(
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i so didnt.  imbrandon took care of that section, i thought
<nixternal> no, the update to feisty crashed
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Hobbsee> how so?
<nixternal> adept-common_2.1.2ubuntu2
<nixternal> trying to overright the crystal icons
<Hobbsee> thought that was fixed
<nixternal> unfortunately not
<nixternal> is there a way around it?
<Hobbsee> dpkg -i --force-overwrite /path/to/deb.deb
* nixternal tries
<Hobbsee> manchicken: why havent you fixed that yet?
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> Feature freeze :P
<manchicken> Besides, I don't know how to package ^_^
<Hobbsee> manchicken: it's a bugfix.
<manchicken> Is it?  I thought it was a package issue.
* Hobbsee looks for a core dev
<Hobbsee> yeah, it is.
<nixternal> thank you Hobbsee!
<Hobbsee> but it's not related to feature freeze
<Hobbsee> :)
<manchicken> Yeah.  I don't know how to package.
<nixternal> I forget all the time about --force-overwrite
<Hobbsee> right, i cant see a core dev.  i'm not fixing it.
<nixternal> manchicken: you code, I package :)
<manchicken> No, I'm not saying it's related to that.  I'm saying I'm running with features right now, I'll take care of bugs after features are in.
<Hobbsee> (work soon, dont have time to chase)
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<manchicken> nixternal: I'll work with that ^_^
<nixternal> I had the goal of becoming a MOTU this session, but it doesn't look like that is going to happen
<Hobbsee> which session?
<Hobbsee> well, session meaning what?
<nixternal> Feisty session
<nixternal> by the end of Feisty dev
<nixternal> I wanted to go into Feisty+1 as a MOTU
<Hobbsee> ahhh
* Hobbsee wanted to go for core again in feisty
* Hobbsee didnt
<nixternal> kerry beagle is a hog
<nixternal> strigi is faster, but it is ugly
<nixternal> and mono
<Hobbsee> then again, they seem to be accepting people who might be competant, just because they can...but i doubt they'd give out core dev in the same way
<Hobbsee> (for MOTU, that is)
<manchicken> What is the purpose of beagle?
<Hobbsee> hrm, is that what manchicken looks like...
<manchicken> Hobbsee: Is what what I look like?
<nixternal> well from the new rules, you need your key signed by a MOTU, and that is the tough one for me
<nixternal> Hobbsee: you lookin' at the hackergotchi I made for him?
<manchicken> I must confess there are more photos online that are not me than photos that are me.
<nixternal> Hobbsee: he is a typical Chicago hippy pushing FREEDOM!
<nixternal> hehe
<Hobbsee> nixternal: yep
<nixternal> manchicken: show the picture of you and RMS holding hands and gazing into each others eyes
<manchicken> Ah.
<nixternal> hehe
<manchicken> RMS smells funny.
<nixternal> go figure
<nixternal> a bar of soap isn't free and open, that's why
<manchicken> I respect and agree with the guy, but for crying out loud there's nothing that restricts your freedom in the shower.
<manchicken> Unless you've got a "friend" over and you've invited them to do so.
<yuriy> Hobbsee: the only thing i can find that seems like a dupe is bug 46667, and that's file by the same person
<nixternal> and when you do find the ingredients to open soap software, it doesn't smell pretty
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 46667 in Ubuntu "user screen resolution cannot be modified" [Medium,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/46667
<manchicken> Naw, you can modify and distribute that bar of soap :P
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> copyright infringement
<nixternal> :)
<nixternal> pretty soon I won't be able to upgrade stuff on my truck
<nixternal> DRM and ARM join forces
<nixternal> Digital/Driving Restrictions Management
<nixternal> Automobile Restrictions Management
<yuriy> like make large amounts of explosives to blow up credit card companies?
<manchicken> Wow, we're way off topic ^_^
<Hobbsee> yuriy: right, lure might have fixed, etc, the last one
<manchicken> Most people would be uncomfortable with my position on copyrights ^_^
<nixternal> that's what people don't get. It doesn't effect them now attitude, but you know what, within the next few years, it will and it will be bad
<nixternal> burn them all, everything should be open and free
<nixternal> I would trade you seat covers, but that is copyright infringement
<nixternal> it is funny, my one blog post that one guy was going nuts calling me crazy, then I used teh rims and seat covers and how I won't be able to trade them, and he shut up
<nixternal> ooh, all of my games are upgrading :)
<manchicken> RMS said "the only thing worse than an illegally copied version of a proprietary program, is a legally purchased version of a proprietary program."
<nixternal> heh
<manchicken> I would only expand to say that stabbing someone to obtain the version could be worse than both.  But beyond that, I agree ^_^
<nixternal> I would like to know why I have mstcorefonts installed
<manchicken> Flash?
<nixternal> oh, flash garbage
<nixternal> ya, so I can watch YouTube
<nixternal> I know, I can rip the streams and convert it, but by then 10 more new videos are out
<manchicken> I see nothing wrong with running flash.  But we should still support gnash ^_^
<nixternal> dude, I just found a tty bug
<nixternal> caps lock light doesn't ignite
<manchicken> Especially since nonfree flash doesn't come in 64-bit :'(
<nixternal> and when I have caps lock, the shift key doesn't work with the numbers up top at all
<manchicken> ignite?
<manchicken> It's not supposed to catch fire.
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> lite up
<manchicken> Now you want it to smoke?
<nixternal> haha yes
<yuriy> you agree with RMS's statement but don't see anything wrong with running flash? o_O
<manchicken> Those are some pretty unrealistic expectations.
<nixternal> make it a true hippy machine
<nixternal> yuriy: I see everything wrong with it, but have no choice for YouTube. Until gnash is rocking YouTube, I am stuck with Flash
<manchicken> yuriy: Blame the oppressor, not the oppressed ^_^
<nixternal> and until they reverse engineer the broadcom cards, I am stuck there as well
<manchicken> Agreed.
<manchicken> And it's not your fault.
<yuriy> i say just don't waste your time watching stupid videos :P
<manchicken> It's Adobe's and Broadcom's.
<nixternal> other than that, I am free as a freebird
<nixternal> yuriy: I can't live w/o my YouTube
<manchicken> yuriy: I work for an ad company, I don't get much choice ^_^
<nixternal> plus YouTube allows you to watch Jeff and Pia be silly
<zakame> afternoon kubuntu-devs :)
<manchicken> At the risk of continuing the offtopic convo, why should we have to lose functionality because of corrupt licensing?
<nixternal> we shouldn't
<manchicken> I don't think Switzerland acknowledges software patents or copyrights.
<manchicken> Let's move there.
<nixternal> hey, are the fonts in feisty fixed yet?
<nixternal> New Hampshire's motto -> Live Free or Die
<zakame> migration to .ch?
<manchicken> nixternal's motto -> [Free Software]  Chicago Style: letting proprietary solutions sleep with the fishes
* manchicken s/Open Source/Free Software/'ed
<manchicken> :P
<zakame> where's the Don?
<manchicken> You're speaking with him :P
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> I'd say nixternal, but I think I'm more aggressive on that front than he is :P
<nixternal> my lord, with this upgrade, you would think I just upgraded NASA
<nixternal> and my screen fonts just changed in the middle of that last message
<manchicken> Nice.
<nixternal> not really
<nixternal> alrighty
<nixternal> this is looking damn good
<nixternal> I am back in and LIVE with Feisty
<nixternal> the fonts are messed up still I guess. I just don't notice them all that much with the widescreen
<sts9> just came from the amarok room and seems that the new amarok 1.4.5 has updated the libgpod requirement to 0.4.2.  Im in feisty right now and still have 0.4.0.  thus my iPod support is broken
<sts9> If thats the issue then it probably the same for edgy also
<nixternal> I just realised the new Amarok also fades out when you "Stop", that's pretty cool
<sts9> yes
<sts9> very true
<sts9> I dont know. thought maybe someone would want to know about the iPod dependancy.  figured this is the place
<sts9> or I can tell the ubuntu people, but why let them take the credit ;)
<nixternal> imbrandon: ^^
<nixternal> he will want to know I am sure
* nixternal beds
<nixternal> g'nite all
<sts9> I see
<sts9> there are two in there
<sts9> tricky...
<sts9> ;)
<sts9> its now libgpod1
<sts9> but it didnt autoupgrade
<sts9> Im gonna try it out
<sts9> there are 3 of em - libgpod0 libgpod1 libgpod-common im confused now.
<sts9> amarok isnt using any of em right
<viviersf> Riddell, ping
<Tonio_> hi
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<seaLne> Tonio_: would you have time to help me with some k3b build problems?
<Tonio_> seaLne: sure
<Tonio_> what happens ?
<seaLne> it builds except in pbuilder
<seaLne> http://www2.duffus.org/tmp/k3brc5.txt
<seaLne> let me put the package somewhere
<seaLne> Tonio_: http://geeksoc.org/~kd/k3b
<Tonio_> strange, generally undefined references are due to missing header files....
<Tonio_> 503 ;)
<Tonio_> no dir listing on your server
<seaLne> http://vwww.geeksoc.org/~kd/k3b/
<seaLne> nah broken cluster node :(
<Tonio_> ah...
<seaLne> also dvd writing dosen't seem to work
<Tonio_> seaLne: you can name the package 1.0~rc5
<Tonio_> that's easier and works too
<Tonio_> okay I'll have a look at the full packaging
<seaLne> i can't remember who recomended that version, i asked a while back :)
<Tonio_> seaLne: well in theory it has lots of improvements :)
<seaLne> i ment someone recmended 0.99~1.0rc5 as a version number
<Tonio_> seaLne: you should cdbs the packaging........
<Tonio_> seaLne: can I make a few changes to your packaging to make tests ?
<seaLne> what kind of changes? i'm not sure its good to change more than necessary from debian
<allee> seaLne: the error is during linking.  Was last k3b relibtoolized?
<seaLne> allee: can you explain? i'm not to sure what you mean
<seaLne> and yes i noticed it seemed to belinking that broke but i wasn't sure what the difference could be between not building in pbuilder but fine outside
<_StefanS_> about k3b, how do you guys solve the mp3 stuff that it needs ?
<_StefanS_> I mean you can't bundle that with *ubuntu.. but it needs to have compiled support for it (I guess)
<seaLne> libk3b2-mp3 is a seperate package that goes in universe
<_StefanS_> okay
<Tonio_> K3b - Include libdvdread (Video DVD ripping) support:
<Tonio_> K3b -                                        no
<Tonio_> K3b -     You are missing the libdvdread library
<Tonio_> sealne: shouldn't we build with this ?
<Jucato> excuse, just wondering if we're going to wait for KOffice 1.6.2 to fix the Krita-GIF bug or could it be made available sooner?
<seaLne> Tonio_: its in universe
<seaLne> but i did wonder if that might be the problem
<Tonio_> seaLne: well we should do a MIR then :)
<seaLne> except it said video
<Tonio_> I've always wondered if it was possible to provide 2 versions of a package like this
<Tonio_> the package in main, with main features only
<Tonio_> and a package in universe/multiverse with all options activated....
<Tonio_> it is sad not to be able to rip dvd's with k3b, honnestly
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: the logout thing is coming along just fine !
<Tonio_> same issue with kaffeine and the ripping functions for example
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: you ave 2 days !
<Tonio_> on 02/08 -> feature freeze
<seaLne> i have only ripped a dvd once in my life, is it that big a thing?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I know - hopefully it will be done today !
<Tonio_> seaLne: that's typically the kind of missing features that makes people stay on windows
<Tonio_> k3b is a superb tool to rip dvd's, and on kde I don't know of another one
<Tonio_> seaLne: I don't use a webcam, but how many people would switch to linux if webcam+IM was well supported ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I'm looking for a synonym for the "selected"-color for a widget to avoid hardcoding "white" for instance
<seaLne> Tonio_: i wasn't saying it wasn't potentially usefull just wasn't sure how usefull
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: no idea I must say :)
<Tonio_> seaLne: consider it is the only good tool to rip a dvd
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: hmm don't you think it would be bad to hardcode it ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hum well if that's justa name....
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: you cant be sure what the user has for "selected" color..
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yes I use "white" now
<Tonio_> seaLne: when was the build failing ? by the end ? seems to work here with cdbs packaging
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: however its not white as per se, but seems to be adapted anyway
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I'll use it for now.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I have plenty of french synonims :)
<Tonio_> but in english.........
<seaLne> Tonio_: the video kioslave
<seaLne> hmm actually interestingly the videodvd slave
<Tonio_> seaLne: I'll propose a MIR for libdvdread
<seaLne> k
<Tonio_> or maybe a k3b-full package
<Tonio_> proftpd package is done that way
<Tonio_> several compilations with several configure options
<Tonio_> that's something we should do for such a package
<seaLne> can your built package write a dvd?
<seaLne> Tonio_: what all did you change?
<seaLne> not that i expect sucessfully building in pbuilder would change the dvd thing
<Tonio_> seaLne: I applied buildprep, and switched to cdbs
<seaLne> can i get the changes? i want to test
<seaLne> Tonio_: what was it you used the -dev flag for again? i wonder how nessesary it is due to the only showing devices with media in them now
<Tonio_> seaLne: I just wanna be sure it builds and I will send you the all package :)
<seaLne> k
<Tonio_> same issue :)
<Tonio_> build just failed
<seaLne> :(
<Tonio_> ./kioslaves/videodvd/videodvd.cpp:    : SlaveBase("kio_videodvd", pool_socket, app_socket)
<Tonio_> ./kioslaves/videodvd/videodvd.h:class kio_videodvdProtocol : public KIO::SlaveBase
<Tonio_> tonio@kubuntu:~/Desktop/k3b/k3b-0.99~1.0rc5$ grep -d recurse slavebase.h ./
<Tonio_> ./kioslaves/videodvd/videodvd.h:#include <kio/slavebase.h>
<Tonio_> it should work..... I don't understand
<Tonio_> seaLne: you said local build works ?
<seaLne> yeah
<Tonio_> seaLne: do you have a libdvdread-dev installed ?
<seaLne> no
<Tonio_> shit....
<seaLne> just trying a build with it build-deped
<Tonio_> wait a second, shouldn't the cpp file also include the .h file ?
<seaLne> which?
<Tonio_> videodvd.cpp
<seaLne> normally..?
<Tonio_> I'm testing
<allee> Tonio_: thx for uploading kipi-plugins
<Tonio_> allee: your servant
<seaLne> build fails even with libdvdread-dev build-dep
<seaLne> ooh is shoutcast streams new in amarok 1.4.5?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: tell me what you think : http://enhance-it.dk/test3.png
<seaLne> _StefanS_: i like sleepy konqi :P
<_StefanS_> seaLne: well he's gone :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: you pinged?
<Riddell> viviersf: yo
<seaLne> _StefanS_: :(
<_StefanS_> forgot to show the mouseover event : http://enhance-it.dk/test4.png
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah I wanted to tell you I saw your mail and I had exctly the same opinion
<Tonio_> Riddell: we can see that adep_manager performs like a nohup, it is detached from the parent process
<Tonio_> hopefully mornfall will have the trick :)
<Tonio_> seaLne: I don't understand that build issue with k3b sorry....
<_StefanS_> Riddell & Tonio_: Could you check those two screenshots ? if they are ok, then I will start integrating the code into ksmserver.
<Riddell> Tonio_: he replied (I've bounced it to you) saying it's because it's a KUniqueApplication, but I did try and change it to KApplication
<Tonio_> that's too much a pure coding thing for me to fix it...
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I'll try agani
<Riddell> Tonio_: but he says you can just use --nofork and it'll work
<Tonio_> Riddell: isn't that dangerous not to make it a kuniqueapp ?
<Tonio_> compile option ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: checking
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: put "end session for" as the window title and that's perfect for me
<Riddell> _StefanS_: good with me
<Tonio_> Riddell: I didn't receive the mail atm
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yes, but when I put it into kde's logout box, it doesnt have a title, so I'm not sure how we should do it.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: you mean ?
<Tonio_> I don't understand sory :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: check you own logout box.. it doesn't have a titlebar
<Tonio_> Riddell: are you testing the --nofork thing or kuniqueapp removal ? I can test the second thing
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: true indeed
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: maybe we should do the same way
<Tonio_> window borders will not fit nicelly with our fade effect
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I agree (fade). logout: On ubuntu/gnome it doesn't even say "End session xxx"
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: That was what I was supposed to mimic, so..
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: Well I will try but implementations, and then we can see what fits best.
<_StefanS_> but=both
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yeah people know what they want to do, maybe that's not even needed
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: oka. I'm leaving it out.
<Tonio_> great
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: ping me when you want to test the patch in the package, we don't have much time to get it in
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: btw, I think we should have a possibility to switching back to the original dialog using settings (like the fade effect just to be sure)
<_StefanS_> having a fallback option I mean
<guglielf> hi all, sorry for the maybe dumb question: ktorrent 2.1 has been released, how long before it hits kubuntu repos?
<Tonio_> guglielf: I uploaded the package yesterday
<_StefanS_> guglielf: I already got it
<_StefanS_> guglielf: was there this morning
<guglielf> thx Tonio_ i just made an adept update but... apparently nothing... going to check that again :)
* _StefanS_ goes back to work..
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I'll ping you
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: okay :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: nothing relative to nofork in the source afaics
<guglielf> Tonio_: aptitude says Version: 2.0.3+dfsg1-0ubuntu1 maybe a problem of rep on my kubuntu?
<Tonio_> oups crappy keaboard once again...........
<guglielf> Tonio_: i have this one on my sources.list: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest/ edgy main
<Tonio_> nofork works
<Tonio_> guglielf: ah for edgy !!
<Tonio_> I don't think we'll backport it
<guglielf> yep :)
<Tonio_> no big change...
<guglielf> aaaaahh
<guglielf> got it
<guglielf> Tonio_: thank you, and sorry again for the stupid question here :)
<Tonio_> guglielf: no problem :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: --nofork doesn't make it to work
<seaLne> Tonio_: fyi that l3b package dosen't actually run, slight error in a patch i must have added since last non pbuilder build, but it does still build outside pbuilder fine
<seaLne> k3b obviously
<Tonio_> seaLne: yes that's strange, really
<seaLne> hmm weird its not a patch that causes it, looks like it was build-deping on libdvdread-dev as that was the only other change?
<seaLne> well having it installed
<Hobbsee> hey all
* Hobbsee glares at Tonio_ 
* seaLne rebuilds to test
<seaLne> lo Hobbsee
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I don't think you know what a glare is in french :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: oh?  what is it?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I can't seem to find a translation :)
<Tonio_> but that's not very nice hehe :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: awww.  btw, there's no clock on your panel now
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: sure there is
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: try on a new profile, it is there
<Hobbsee> as in, the defaults mucked my panel
<Hobbsee> hrm, okay
<Tonio_> that's possible indeed...
<Hobbsee> ack, it hosed the entire config
<Tonio_> ouch
<Tonio_> kicker's config is very sensible
<Tonio_> I had hard time defining the default
<Tonio_> one little thing misses and nothing works....
<Hobbsee> yep
* Hobbsee adds defaults back in
<Tonio_> Riddell: it works :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: need to patch for kapplication + --nofork and that's it ;)
<Riddell> Tonio_: works with just kapplication (rather than kuniqueapplication) for me
<Hobbsee> [22:34]  <markey> http://amarok.kde.org/forum/index.php/topic,13671.0.html
<Hobbsee> [22:34]  <markey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/83454
<Hobbsee> uh oh
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83454 in amarok "amarok 1.4.5 will not build collection" [High,Confirmed] 
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: how did you patch it ?
<Tonio_> just s/kuniqueapplication/kapplication ?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: is that kubuntu specific?
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: let me test again
<Hobbsee> Riddell: seems so
<Hobbsee> hey XVampireX.  mplayer got updated
* Hobbsee wishes MOM would run again
<XVampireX> Hobbsee: Thanks :)
<XVampireX> MOM?
<Hobbsee> merge o matic
<Hobbsee> then again, hopefully i can just sync it
<XVampireX> Oh
<XVampireX> Are KDE4 packages binary or do I have to compile it? :P
<XVampireX> I.E: Can I setup a KDE4 environment for testing?
<Tonio_> Riddell: --nofork needed here to make it to work :(
<Tonio_> weird....
<seaLne> ok not that library to blaim for k3b crash, back to the drawingboard
<Tonio_> Hobbsee, seaLneinterested testing this patch ?
<Tonio_> I'll like to be sure to have the good fixe before we upload
<Hobbsee> XVampireX: see developernew.kde.org.  compile
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: what's the patch?
<Tonio_> Riddell: we should patch updater too
<Hobbsee> er, what's the bug?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: adept, make debconf working
<Riddell> Tonio_: did you do kipi-pluings?
<XVampireX> compile, hehe :P
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> groovy
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ahh, cool.  happy to test, assuming you've got i386 binaries
<Hobbsee> or assuming it wont take an eternity to compile.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: http://ubuntu.tonio.homelinux.org
<Hobbsee> XVampireX: yes.  compile.  get used to it :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: just give me a second to update the repo :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: do me a favour - a dir link to the binary?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: gogogo !!!
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: you can grab the binaries there
<XVampireX> Hobbsee: I think I'm used to it, just that it'll take a while to compile KDE4 on my computer
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, on the main page.  gotcha
<Hobbsee> XVampireX: uh, yeah.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: just install and retry with postfix (purge the package before testing !)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yep
<Lure> anybody else have problems with kpdf: Unknown device: x11
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: for riddell it looks okay, but in my case I have to use an arg to make it to work
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: can you fix that bug with the overwriting crystal.png too, please?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: which one ?
<Riddell> who wants to see if me or Tonio_ is right??
<Riddell> please test http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/adept/
<Hobbsee> Riddell: what, as well as tonio's?
<Tonio_> Riddell: we both are right :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: just interesting to see what happens on other guys computer :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: my configuration may be more "default" that yours
<Tonio_> ^^
<Riddell> we can't both be right!
<Tonio_> Riddell: the same package reacts differently on 2 machines
<Tonio_> makes sense :)
<praetor> our shield blocks the possessed villager's punch.
<praetor> You have become better at shield block!
<praetor> wrong screen ;)
<allee> seaLne: k3b is really strange. no idea yet.  libdvdread-dev is from universe.  So can't be used with k3b from main right?
<Riddell> but very appropriate :)
<Tonio_> allee: no, and that shouldn't be required, it is optional
<Hobbsee> right, who's syaing what here?  Riddell, are you saying it doesnt work?
<seaLne> allee: yeah, Tonio_ was talking about a MIR
<Hobbsee> libdvdread3 source package is in main already.
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I was saying it doesn't work
<Tonio_> not without touching the .desktop file
<Tonio_> at least on my machine
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: well, it's not coming up as the previous adept_batch was
<Riddell> Hobbsee: I'm saying it works, but we disagree about needing --fork
<Hobbsee> but you can select within hte terminal
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: now try this :
<Riddell> --nofork rather
<seaLne> Hobbsee: the source is in main but the packages it builds are in universe?
<Tonio_> kdesu "adept_manager --nofork"
<Tonio_> should work
<Hobbsee> seaLne: some of them, iirc.
<seaLne> 0.9.7-2 seems to be in universe
<Hobbsee> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: that's what i get
<Tonio_> Riddell: works for me with your package o_O
<Tonio_> Riddell: what the hell did you patch ? :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: my package needs --nofork, yours is okay
<Riddell> Tonio_: adept/manager/main.cpp
<Riddell> I agree, yours is broken :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah I did the same.......
<Riddell> hmm
<Tonio_> Riddell: your a genius... no other explanation
<Riddell> well, I can't disagree with that :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: what the hell is different ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I based my package on version 0ubuntu12
<Tonio_> you did with 11
<Tonio_> maybe that explains....
<Tonio_> Riddell: can you look at my package please ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: the point is that we need to be sure of what we upload hehe :)
<Hobbsee> uh oh, seems to be pebkac error
<Hobbsee> Unpacking postfix (from .../postfix_2.3.6-1_i386.deb) ...
<Hobbsee> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<Hobbsee> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/postfix_2.3.6-1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<Hobbsee>  subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Riddell> bah, upload it and see if it works is far more adventurous
<Hobbsee> Tonio_'s got further, though
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: interesting
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll patch updater too
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: i canned the install part way thru
<Hobbsee> how do i fix that?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: that happened to me with apt-get cmdline recently
<Hobbsee> ah ha...
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: maybe not an adept bug
<Hobbsee> no, that's a debconf one, from pebkac
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: simply delete the .dat file and dist upgrade, then retry
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: ah yes
<Hobbsee> WHEE!!!
<Hobbsee> you need the --nofork
<Tonio_> I'd say there is the issue /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: is that better with --nofork ?
<Hobbsee> yep
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe ;)
* Tonio_ wins
<Riddell> Hobbsee: now try with my packages
<Hobbsee> Riddell: okay
<Tonio_> Riddell: I just had the same issue with your package and no --nofork
<Hobbsee> interesting
<Hobbsee> Riddell's packages work, just running thru the standard katapult.
<Hobbsee> ie, with --nofork
* Riddell bows
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: remove --nofork
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: riddell's package is supposed to work without nofork
<Tonio_> at least on his customed machine :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: yes, i did it without --nofork
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: nightmare.......; we did the same patch and the result is different
<Tonio_> nonsense
<Hobbsee> heh
<Tonio_> Riddell: can that be due to the different version ?
<Hobbsee> different versions too, i note
* Hobbsee searches for dinner
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yeah same patch but different version
<Tonio_> well with my package and --nofork, everything works, no debconf issue
<Tonio_> Riddell: I also noticed adept desktop file "double kdesu"
<seaLne> weird k3b crashes on odd numbered runs but is fine on even numbered, ie every second attempt is fine
<Tonio_> kdesu adept_manager with option set to use different user
<Tonio_> seaLne: forget this.... wait for the stable and a debian package :)
<Tonio_> seaLne: our version works like a charm
<seaLne> which version?
<Tonio_> seaLne: the current feisty one
<seaLne> nah lots wrong with it
<Lure> Tonio_: not for me :-(
<Lure> Tonio_: it iseems something has broken with cdrkit move
<seaLne> k3b dosen't like the symlink
<Tonio_> Lure: ah ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: hmm, yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll patch this too
<Lure> Tonio_: it may be just my system, but I would still love to have 1.0 in feisty
<seaLne> Lure: there are too many bug reports to just be you unfortunatly
<Riddell> Tonio_: it really doesn't need --nofork, something is up with your package
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll rebuild and test
<Lure> seaLne: can you post your current source package somewhere so that others can also play with it?
<Lure> seaLne: I might help debugging the crash on the evenings
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/55
<Tonio_> Riddell: are you okay with that patch ?
<Tonio_> this is the only thing I do
<Riddell> Tonio_: looks good
<Tonio_> the only difference with your package is I use version 12 as a base
<Tonio_> Riddell: maybe there is a difference I don't know.......
* Tonio_ rebuilds the package
<Riddell> there's nothing in there to make a difference
<Lure> Riddell, Tonio_: but shouldn't we prevent running multiple instances now?
<Lure> like with manual dcop call or something?
<Lure> probably not as important as this bug we are fixing, but I would not like to see new bugs because two instances of adept are running in parallel
<Riddell> Lure: adept just complains and opens read-only
<seaLne> Lure: http://vwww.geeksoc.org/~kd/k3b/
<Tonio_> Riddell: I know but well when there is no logical explanation........
<Lure> Riddell: ok, then it is fine
<Tonio_> Lure: same than if you launch adept while apt runs
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm rebuilding, but if it also fails, I'll let you build the source package on your computer :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: stupid question but is that a i386 machine ?
<Tonio_> I'm trying to understand where the difference is
<Tonio_> that was a stupid question, your package are i386...
<Riddell> Tonio_: ok, hang on
* Tonio_ is listening to Stockholm Syndrome by Muse on Absolution [Amarok] 
<Tonio_> was just a test to check if it works :)
<Lure> seaLne: thanks, building now
* Riddell goes for shower while adept builds
* Tonio_ reboots to be sur everything is nice
<Tonio_> arggggggggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhh !
<Tonio_> Riddell: doesn't work
* Tonio_ needs some cool music to stay calm....
* Tonio_ is listening to Bach - tocata y fuga.1 [Amarok] 
<fritsch> Tonio_: the d minor version?
<Tonio_> grmpf........
<Tonio_> fritsch: of course !
<fritsch> Tonio_: not a good piece of music to stay calm
<fritsch> Tonio_: the fuga makes you "hippelig"
<Tonio_> fritsch: better than what I usually listen too :)
<fritsch> Muse is more calm ...
<Tonio_> my "standard" average music is dream theater
<Tonio_> so la tocata is okay
<Tonio_> fritsch: but yes some tchaikovsky would have been better :)
<fritsch> hehe
* fritsch is listening to Calm Like A Bomb by Rage Against The Machine on The Battle of Los Angeles [Amarok] 
<fritsch> :-)
<Tonio_> la tocata is the best piece of music ever
<Tonio_> no way to copare to anything else
<Tonio_> pure moment of perfection
<fritsch> Tonio_: ever listened to the "dorish" version?
<Tonio_> dorish ? what's this ?
<Tonio_> maybe the french name is different.... I don't know :)
<fritsch> Tonio_: a special version done by bach
<fritsch> sorry not a version of the original, just another piece of music
* fritsch searches amarok
<Tonio_> fritsch: ah ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have the evidence KApplicartion isn't enough !!!!!!!
<Tonio_> Riddell: adept-installer is KApplication by default, and it fails installing sun-java5-plugin for ages !
<Tonio_> lots of reports concerning the installer too
<Riddell> adept-installer?
<Riddell> what's that?
<Riddell> oh, the other UI
<Riddell> duh
<Riddell> so that explains the problem
<Riddell> adept/installer/main.cpp is a KUniqueApplication
<Riddell> you patch it in your patch at http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/55
<Riddell> but you're testing with adept_manager
<Riddell> which you havn't patched
<Tonio_> hum, you're right....
<Tonio_> I didn't sleep for 30 hours, that may explain :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: HO MY GOD !!!!!!
<Tonio_> I am reaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaally tired
<Riddell> go to bed my friend ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe :)
<Riddell> well, don't, then you're sleep patterns will be screwed up
<Tonio_> Riddell: btw here is the patch for desktop files
<Tonio_> Riddell: so the nofork thing seems to be enough then ?
<Tonio_> since I didn't patched the manager
<Riddell> no need for nofork, just use kapplication
<Tonio_> I want to be sure.....
* Riddell uploads to ubuntu
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes but it seems to work
<Tonio_> Riddell: wait for the desktop files patch !
<Tonio_> http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/56
<Tonio_> Riddell: maybe doubling kdesu is the reason adept sometimes doesn't want to launch
<Tonio_> Riddell: so this fix is important too :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: the super good news is that we have fixed the n1 kubuntu bug ;)
<Riddell> why get rid of TryExec?
<Tonio_> Riddell: no need of tryexec if exec is the same command
<Riddell> super good it is too, puts me in a good mood for the rest of the day :)
<Tonio_> and no need of kdesu
<Tonio_> Riddell: remember you were not that hot when I decided to have a look :)
<fritsch> seaLne: just grapped your k3b sources, build fine on edgy .. but i cannot do anything with it, can I?
<Tonio_> "too complicated blablabla"
<Tonio_> I couldn't fix it, too hard for me, but deserved a try ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: talking about the fix, how did you monitor the env variables passed to dpkg ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I wondered how you did this...
<Riddell> ah well
<Riddell> I grepped for startProgram() which is what starts dpkg in konsole
<Riddell> and changed it to startProgram("/usr/bin/env")
<Riddell> you were mentioning something about genius earlier? :)
<Tonio_> hum, I don't understand what that does... :)
<Riddell> try it, it prints out the environment variables
<Tonio_> ah !
<seaLne> fritsch: in pbuilder?
<Tonio_> then you saw all the env variable in the output
<Tonio_> wow !
<Riddell> and I saw that XAUTHORITY was correctly set
<fritsch> seaLne: no sorry, just made a dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc
<Tonio_> Riddell: not complicated, but how did you have that idea ? ^^
<Riddell> but the file it pointed to was not there
<Riddell> how did you get the idea of testing adept_batch?  sometimes you just get lucky :)
<seaLne> fritsch: yeah it builds fine outside pbuilder
<Tonio_> which file pointed it was not here ? xauth ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: run `kdesu env`
<Tonio_> Riddell: well testing adept_batch was not that hard to guess
<Riddell> can't say I'd have thought of it, you're a genius Tonio_
<Tonio_> Riddell: we both are genius then :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: in fact I remember when playing with the amarok script that adept_batch outputed lots of things
<Tonio_> what adept doesn't
<Tonio_> Riddell: then I wanted to give a try so that maybe something interesting would come in the tty
<Tonio_> that's why I tested it :)
<Tonio_> no chance, just a good memory :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: should we backport that for dapper ? that's a major issue
* Tonio_ goes to fix the bugs on launchpad
<Riddell> Tonio_: maybe, it'll get included in the edgy backport I'll do for dist-upgrader
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay ;)
<Tonio_> so let's give love to SRUs now.......
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll stop providing SRUs in the future
<Tonio_> 2 1/2 month to get the digikam fix in, that's a joke, really....
<Riddell> I know
<Riddell> I've been wanting to do scribus for ages but just havn't found the will to do it
<jeroenvrplaptop>  I have a RT2500 Ralink wifi usb stick -- I see in Adept that I can/must build the driver/module myself; is there also a binary version somewhere?
<Tonio_> Riddell: well if everything goes right it is about 15 days to get it in
<Tonio_> Riddell: but we can't spent the all days pinging the world to revu first time
<Tonio_> then revu in proposed etc.....
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> xdg-utils is still in proposed
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: 2.5 months?  seems quick, for sru
<Tonio_> Riddell: well the good point is that the process is so heavy that everyone will focus on +1 version :)
<Riddell> jeroenvrplaptop: -> #ubuntu or #kubuntu
<Hobbsee> [00:18]  <Dannilion> Help! I restarted my laptop, and now my Kicker is all messed up and there's this Quicklauncher that I can't get rid of!
<Hobbsee> [00:20]  <Dannilion> phew, I think I've found where to get rid of it
<Riddell> Hobbsee: do you confirm that amarok problem?
<Hobbsee> victim++
<Hobbsee> Riddell: havent tried.
<jeroenvrplaptop> I know
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: pfffffffff it is easy to get rid of it
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: true
<jeroenvrplaptop> sorry
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: although, i removed the wrong one, so lost all my config on it
<Tonio_> as any applet in fact
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yeah upgrade can be an issue when changing the default for kicker......
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: but what's important is the new install
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/bugs/83553
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83553 in ubuntu-meta "redundant updating of packages" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Hobbsee> interesting
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: true
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: in fact as long as you didn't touch the default it is okay
<Tonio_> if you customized kicker, you might experience problems
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: uh, yeah.  and most poeple have :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: yes :)
<seaLne> i'd have thought it would have been the 2nd most customised after background
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: well in my case that didn't break anything
<Tonio_> but I had a few reports of a few problems
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: well Dannilion doesn't seem to have problems ;
<Tonio_> he just hates the new default, so that's okay
<Hobbsee> she.  true.
<Hobbsee> dislikes it.  *shrugs*
<Tonio_> bah defaults cannot feet everyone expectations
<Hobbsee> yeah, true
<Tonio_> s/feet/fi
<Tonio_> my T key drives me nuts
<Riddell> hmm, that amarok bug is nasty
<Hobbsee> what's it form?
<Riddell> ?
<Hobbsee> sorry, as in did you find what the cause of it was?
* Hobbsee is eating dinner too, and cant spell due to long nails
<Tonio_> Riddell: the collection build one ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum I'm pretty sure there is already a fix somewhere.....
* Tonio_ google's
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll fix https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-default-settings/+bug/83410 too
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83410 in kubuntu-default-settings "removing usplash themes should run  "dpkg-reconfigure usplash"" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<Riddell> Tonio_: I did
<Tonio_> riidah ;)
<Riddell> oh no
<Riddell> ignore me
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay will do then
<Riddell> thanks
<XVampireX> http://rejon.org/2007/02/05/inkscape-045-released-and-strategy-toward-inkscape-10/
<Lure> seaLne: k3b does not build here: http://paste.tonio.homelinux.org/57
<XVampireX> if no feature freeze yet, inkscape 0.45? :)
<seaLne> Lure: that in pbuilder i take it?
<Riddell> that's an evil web page
<XVampireX> Hobbsee: Don't you have some feature implemented in launchpad for things like that? I.E: Request an updated package?
<Hobbsee> XVampireX: no.  not unless someone files a bug for it, and some relevant person sees it
<Riddell> XVampireX: 0.45-0ubuntu2 is already in
<XVampireX> Wee :)
<Lure> Lure: no - debuild on feisty
<seaLne> interesting
<fritsch> seaLne: it builds on edgy, though with debuil ...
<fritsch> :-)
<seaLne> i know it also builds fine on feisty with debuild for me
* Hobbsee edits https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuApps
<Hobbsee> konversation i'm going to email ubuntu-devel about, as it's going to not make feature freeze
<nixternal> moin
<Hobbsee> hey nixternal
<nixternal> did I miss anything exciting while I slept like a lil baby?
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://amarok.kde.org/forum/index.php/topic,13671.0.html
<Tonio_> problem is reported on their forum, but everyone seems to have ubuntu
<Tonio_> Riddell: I suspect a ubuntu only issue
<Tonio_> nothing on kde bts btw
<seaLne> Lure: was your feisty an upgrade or fresh install?
<Lure> seaLne: Herd2 clean + regular updates
<Tonio_> Same Problem, same way solve it but then i compiled amarok svn and it worked ..
<Riddell> Tonio_: mm, nasty
<Tonio_> interesting........
<Tonio_> Riddell: yup I'd say that's a packaging issue
<Tonio_> a patch or soemthing
* Hobbsee didnt do it
* _StefanS_ doesn't understand.. the logout box compiled in the first try.. the world must be coming to an end
<_StefanS_> hehe
<elcuco> the adept notifier is showed in green icon on my dekstop since yesterday. it usually was hidden when i had no updates. anyone seeing this bug?
<Tonio_> Followup: I just installed the 1.4.5 tarball from amarok.kde.org and it works perfectly. This must be just an Ubuntu package problem.
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay I'll try to fix :(
<Tonio_> imbrandon: ping ?
<Riddell> 13:55 -!-  idle     : 1 days 12 hours 59 mins 14 secs
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: think he's aslepe again
<Tonio_> indeed...
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: you cna log into his machine to get the latest tarball of his, though
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: apt-get source does the trick you know ;)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: true, but he may have already worked on it :P
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: url ?
<rouzic> Hi all
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: build.imbrandon.com
<rouzic> Hobbsee: amarok 1.4.5 for edgy?
<Hobbsee> rouzic: not yet.  let's get the bugs out from feisty's version first
<rouzic> Hobbsee: okis, thaks
<Tonio_> nothing really clear reguarding the the patches........
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: dichotomy will be my friend
<Tonio_> remove 3 patches, build then remove the others etc......
<Tonio_> :'(
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ugh
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: I know :)
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: first thing is to eventually rebuild ;)
<Hobbsee> heh, yes
<_StefanS_> did that hotkey for showing boot messages get implemented in feisty?
<_StefanS_> alt+f1 or something
<danimo_> moin
<Hobbsee> hey danimo!
<danimo> Hobbsee: ah, maybe you can help me. a friend of mine just rm'ed /usr (don't ask ;) )
<Hobbsee> oof
<danimo> Hobbsee: do you know how to recover a system if apt and dpkg are gone, but the dpkg db in /var is still there?
<Hobbsee> danimo: no, i cant say i've ever been sadistic enough to try.  or is that machoistic?
<danimo> no idea
<danimo> he's just reinstall otherwise
<danimo> Hobbsee: but if he could force apt or dpkg to only reinstall all packages, that would maybe be easier
<Hobbsee> i mean, i wouldnt think you could *do* anything with the database, unless you downloaded a precompiled, unpacked dpkg somewhere
<danimo> sure
<Hobbsee> suppose it wouldnt be that hard, if you could find someone on the same release/arch as you
* Hobbsee wonders if sudo works in that configuration
<Hobbsee> as in, if you could get to a root shell to copy things
<Hobbsee> might have to chroot for that.
<danimo> Hobbsee: I was thinking recovery-boot-cd
<Hobbsee> danimo: possible.  if you could get apt and dpkg alive, that'd help.  i think the DB might be more of a hindrance than help, as the system would think all those apps are installed
<Hobbsee> then again, there's a --set-selections option in dpkg, i think, and a --get-selections - if you piped set... to a text file, then used the textfile to --get..., that might make it quicker
* Hobbsee has only done that once, a while ago
<Hobbsee> painful.
<Tm_T> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4UBzRRCzQVQ
<Jucato> cute costume :)
<Tm_T> I won that game. :)
<Tm_T> I'm that in nerd-xostume, err.
<Tm_T> c
<DaSkreech> I am a KDE user, and I feel that among the major distro communities, Mandriva and openSUSE are really the only ones that were strongly committed to KDE
<Hobbsee> ...
<abattoir> DaSkreech: you're quoting someone else?
<DaSkreech> Well duh :)
<abattoir> (by any chance?)
<DaSkreech> http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20070205
<DaSkreech> That's a kinda interesting observation. I can't say that he has ever tried Kubuntu or been a part of the community but he is obviously citing a lack of visibility
<DaSkreech> Though I think I was kinda shocked the first time that a new KDE was relelased and kubuntu had a package on day zero
<DaSkreech> So I'm not sure how he can relate that to not being committed to KDE
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: kubuntu has 1 paid dev.  of course they're not going to be "strongly committed" in terms of paid developer time to kde
<DaSkreech> Is there a list somewhere of the apps/improvements that kubuntu has given back to the KDE community?
<Hobbsee> katapult
<Hobbsee> kde-systemssettings...
<Hobbsee> dunno about a list
<DaSkreech> Guidance?
<DaSkreech> Distrowatch is doing pretty well
<DaSkreech> They are giving out two cash prizes a month :)
<DaSkreech> Kaffiene got dough this month
<mhb> Riddell: about?
* DaSkreech browses Manchicken's blog
<DaSkreech> Whoot! new Amarok :)
<Riddell> 5i mhb
<Riddell> hi
<mhb> Riddell: hi
<mhb> Riddell: I have a dilemma ... is it better to make the os-prober support in grubconfig available even though the patches in os-prober we need are not there yet?
<mhb> Riddell: the grubconfig tool can work as a standalone tool, but the os-prober will enhance its functionality (the user would be able to install it through adept_batch)
<mhb> Riddell: but we don't have the os-prober patches we need in yet
<mhb> Riddell: and I fear they won't get in before FF
<mhb> (feature freeze)
<Riddell> mhb: we should get in what we can
<Riddell> if it's missing a nice feature that's a shame but we can live with it
<mhb> Riddell: the problem is: I can make os-prober installable through grubconfig even though it wouldn't help before the patches
<mhb> Riddell: or I can disable the os-prober installing but I'm not sure if I'll be allowed to enable it once the patches get in
<sebas> mhb: Does grubconfig consider the commented stuff that is used by update-grub to create a menu.lst?
<mhb> sebas: yeah, that's a problem
<sebas> Otherwise custom changes are overwritten anytime a kernel is updated or something that is supposed to go into the initrd.
<sebas> Hm, that is pretty serious.
<mhb> sebas: it could change the update-grub configuration
<mhb> sebas: but if the user changed the order of the menu entries, I fear update-grub will reset it again
<sebas> Yeah, but the order is of no significance, default $N is used for that.
<sebas> It doesn't make a difference if sth is first or hundredth in the list if another kernel is booted.
<mhb> sebas: and I'm not sure if it's possible to put a non-update-grub menu entry between update-grub ones without trouble
<sebas> No, it's not possible.
<sebas> You have the section that is updated, and the section that is not.
<mhb> sebas: update-grub often changed totally the order of the kernels for me (when I edited menu.lst by hand)
<sebas> Yeah, but it doesn't change the default kernel.
<sebas> The rest is not important in fact.
<mhb> sebas: if you selected the last (non-automagic) OS to be the default and update-grub added new kernels, wouldn't that change the default one?
<sebas> Might, but only if the number of installed kernels changed.
* sebas always uses the automatic part though.
* sebas 's gotta run out now.
<mhb> sebas: sure
<mhb> I get angry at update-grub sometimes for messing up my changes
<mhb> for "not-techy" people I usually leave just one or two entries (and remove the kernel name, to make it less confusing)
<mhb> and update-grub messes it all up
<mhb> sebas: I'll make sure grubconfig doesn't do anything fatal. We can sort out the bugs during the bug-squashing phase.
<sebas> mhb: Cool
<DaSkreech> Herd 3 has a Dist-upgrade notification but doesn't currently test to see if the dist-upgrade would be successful?
<DaSkreech> Hi manchicken
<DaSkreech> manchicken: would you support having f5 reload the updates by default?
<manchicken> What now?
<manchicken> Oh Adept?
<DaSkreech> manchicken: Oh right sorry in adept :)
<manchicken> So, in adept_updater, F5 reloads the candidates for update?
<manchicken> Or reloads sources?
<manchicken> err, updates from sources?
<DaSkreech> yep
<DaSkreech> Seems logical
<manchicken> It does....
<manchicken> I'm not sure if it'd be expected though.
<manchicken> It seems like it would match behavior in other programs though.
<manchicken> And it'd be REALLY easy to implement.
<manchicken> Run it by Riddell and see what he thinks.
<DaSkreech> Well it's just turning it on in keyboard shortcuts
<DaSkreech>  Just .. you know ... by default
<DaSkreech>  the user could easily switch
<DaSkreech>  I'll bounce it off Riddell though
<Sime_away> sebas: congratulations uncle sebas
<Lure> sebas: congrats on job at canonical ;-) - bug 70102
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 70102 in linux-source-2.6.17 "Toshiba Satellite A70 always reports lid as closed" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/70102
<Riddell> why are we congratulating sebas?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: what's that?
<Lure> Riddell: he is now uncle and got job at canonical ;-)
<DaSkreech> i was suggesting that adept could have  the key F5 bound to reloading the updates
<danimo> sebas: congrats twice then :)
<Riddell> says where?
<DaSkreech> Riddell: just by default
<Riddell> DaSkreech: if you think so,  doubt many people will use it
<Riddell> submit a patch
<DaSkreech> Just found that everytime Adept said reload I pressed F5
<mhb> Lure: what's that bug has to do with it?
<Lure> mhb: last comment mentions that sebas is canonical employee ;-)
<mhb> hmm...
<mhb> Lure: a joke I'm not able to understand ... too bad
<Lure> mhb: it is bad joke anyway, so you should not be concerned ;-)
<fritsch> Lure: just saw, that guidance-power has 149M ram reserverd
<fritsch> Lure: is this the normal behaviour?
<ScottK-laptop> fritsch: There's a bug on that.
* ScottK-laptop looks for the number
<Lure> fritsch: not, but in python-dbus
<mhb> fritsch: no, but it's reported
<fritsch> more than firefox
<fritsch> oki, thx
<ScottK-laptop> bug 82313
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82313 in dbus-python "Guidance-power manager memory growth in Feisty" [High,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82313
<Lure> fritsch: I just got some new (plenty) of python-dbus memory leak patches I want to try
<ScottK-laptop> Lure: Let me know when you want someone to test.
<mhb> Lure: do you think you fix it before FF?
<fritsch> Lure: if you want someone to test before release, just provide me an url
<mhb> Lure: you can count on me, too
<fritsch> :-)
<fritsch> Like Luke Skywalker said: little helpers are better than none
<Lure> mhb: it is not really in my powers
<Lure> fritsch: ;-)
<fritsch> hehe
<Tonio_> Riddell: I will not be there toonight, but I'll look at fixing amarok tomorrow or thursday
<Tonio_> ln -s /usr/lib/amarok/amarokcollectionscanner /usr/bin
<Tonio_> haha !
<Tonio_> looks like the package misses a few files
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm testing the fix
<Tonio_> debian/tmp/usr/bin/amarokcollectionscanner	/usr/lib/amarok
<Tonio_> Riddell: found it
<Tonio_> that's in amarok/install
<sebas> Lure: Maybe we should add some option to poll "initial_poll=False" and ignore the lid thing when this is set to True from the constructor, otherwise
<sebas> -otherwise
<sebas> We probably only want to do $things when something's changed (that is first detect state A, next time detect state B)
<sebas> mhb: Do you want me to review grubconfig?
<Riddell> Tonio_: ah hah
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm just surprised it worked before...
<Tonio_> maybe that's recent packaging change...
<Tonio_> Riddell: fixed package building here, I will upload if that's okay
<Tonio_> Riddell: shouldn't we build amarok with gpod support ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: what was decided on that point ? bug 83515
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83515 in amarok "amarok 1.4.5 package is not compiled with ipod support" [Wishlist,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83515
<Tonio_> Riddell: we don't want gtk deps that's it ?
<fritsch> mmmh but this sucks ;-) - just plugged in my ipod
<Tonio_> fritsch: I know....
<Tonio_> fritsch: well the problem is that we want to avoid gtk deps
<Tonio_> but in that case I would make an exception
<fritsch> mmmh, i think half of the people use firefox anyways?
<Tonio_> providing amarok without ipod support is a nonsense
<Tonio_> especially since that's a build option
<fritsch> so gtk dependencies are "installed" by user later?
<Tonio_> not a plugin you can add post install
<mhb> sebas: I'm preparing a fairly large update of the code
<Tonio_> fritsch: no you need to build amarok against that lib
<Tonio_> if the package is done without, you can install any lib you want, that will not work
<Tonio_> Riddell: we really should consider building with ipod support honnestly...
<Tonio_> amarok is THE killer app on linux to manage your ipod, avoid that functionnality is a pure nonsense
<fritsch> fritsch: yes, me knows that, but is this just for "cosmetic" reasons or for space reasons?
<Tonio_> I know lots of people that would get ridd of kubuntu just for this !
<Lure> fritsch: new patches do not help :-(
<DaSkreech> is there any reason for not having a qt way of accessing the iPod?
<Tonio_> Lure: your opinion on that point ?
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: code the lib :)
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: well technically a lib shouldn't be gtk or qt....
<DaSkreech> Yeah that did cross my mind
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: I must say a gtk library is a bit strange, but well that's it
<DaSkreech> but since the lib is gtk it seems
<Lure> sebas: not sure if I want to fix kernel/hal bugs in powermanager too much
<sebas> mhb: Ok, I'll wait then
<sebas> Lure: Right
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: the point is that it works like that, we have to choose to remove ipod support or not
<Tonio_> I say "NO" !
<Tonio_> Lure, sebas: your opinion guys ?
<DaSkreech> Maybe file a bug to remove the gtk dependency?
<DaSkreech> at some future date?
<Lure> Tonio_: is this libgpod dependancy?
<Tonio_> DaSkreech: maybe yes
<Tonio_> Lure: yes
<Tonio_> Depends: libc6 (>= 2.5-0ubuntu1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.12.9), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.10.3)
<Tonio_> that's stupid for a lib but that's it
<Lure> Tonio_: kipi-plugins also needs it for iPod plugin
<Tonio_> and amarok ipod support is done via that lib, so we removed ipod support, which is a pure stupid choice in my opinion
<Tm_T> IMO Amarok should have ipod support.
<Tonio_> Lure: yes, but well ipod support for kipi is not as important as ipod support for the best audio player in the world !
<Lure> Tonio_: shipping gtk is even LSB requirement afair, so I do not have major problem
<Lure> Tonio_: I just hate all the *gnome*
<Tonio_> Lure: don't we ship it with gtk-qt ?
<Tonio_> yes we do
<Lure> Tonio_: not sure, you should know better
<Tonio_> what is the problem then ?
<Lure> Tonio_: exactly? ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: we do ;) Depends: kdelibs4c2a (>= 4:3.5.5-1), libc6 (>= 2.5-0ubuntu1), libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.12.9), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.10.3),
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm adding ipod support to amarok :)
<fritsch> mmh, if you don` t do, this would be a real shocker for all ipod kubuntu users
<Tonio_> removing amarok support is like shooting our own foot
<fritsch> i think the new ones, would reinstall windows und get itunes :-(
<Tonio_> fritsch: nightmare !!!!!!!!
<Tonio_> fritsch: they wouldn't see adept +kdebconf running !
<Tonio_> sebas: have you seen that ? we got it to work finally ;) kubuntu bug n1 fixed ;)
* fritsch remembers sitting in a train showing a windows user accessing my ipod thourgh amarok
<fritsch> after that i handled over a boot cd from kubuntu
<Lure> Tonio_: so, we can install java and flash plugin?
<Tonio_> Lure: yes :)
<Lure> Tonio_: great
<Lure> Tonio_: now just fix python-dbus memory leak and we are done ;-)
<mhb> sebas: the bad thing is update-grub ties our hands a lot
<mhb> sebas: we cannot move the kernels, we cannot comment them, we can just select how many entries we want
<sebas> mhb: I know
<mhb> sebas: so I'm adding extra restrictions to the UI to make it (mostly) harmless
<sebas> mhb: How so?
<mhb> sebas: well I have to disable the move up/down buttons when a update-grub entry is selected, I can't handle enabling/disabling through the usual checkbox, I have to disable that too
<mhb> sebas: eww
<fritsch> Lure: http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/dbus/2007-January/006994.html did you try this patch for dbus
<fritsch> it fits onto the feisty version ...
<sebas> mhb: Hmm
<fritsch> Lure: 29 M till now
<sebas> mhb: I was thinking of how we can deal with the options.
<sebas> I.e. the kernel parameters, that's a bit hard.
<sebas> We could do something like "set options [__________________________________]  \n [ ]  Enable for all kernels"
<sebas> That'd fit the kopt / kopt_2_6_20 things then.
<sebas> update-grub should be able to deal with that then.
<sebas> But there might be some overlap, so one would have to check where one options belong in order not to introduce redundancy there.
<mhb> sebas: well for Ubuntu kernels the difference is only "recovery mode"
<mhb> sebas: so the options (root fs, other options) will be for all update-grub kernels the same except for a recovery mode checkbox
<mhb> sebas: and every extra option will be redistributed to all other entries as well (it needs to be saved in AUTOMAGIC configuration or it won't be saved by the next update-grub)
<sebas> Hm, one might want a different root= parameter for multiboot systems
<mhb> but not for update-grub managed kernels
<mhb> I guess
<sebas> Right, I think not.
<mhb> you can of course select a different root= parameter for a different OS not managed by update-grub
<nixternal> ahh the land of KDE. no matter how bad the snow storms strands me here at school, I always have the warmth and comfort of you all :)
<sebas> nixternal: Get to work :-)
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> I am at school learning to be smart like all of you, work starts at 23:00 UTC
<nixternal> Kubuntu work that is
<ScottK-laptop> Is "Unknow argument for /var/lib/dpkg/info/kubuntu-default-settings.postrm" a known issue (and yes, the misspelling of the first word is in the original)?
<sebas> Ah, ok. Fair enough.
* sebas points at Tonio_ for that one.
<Lure> fritsch: yep, I use all 6 patches, but no help...
<Tonio_> sebas: already on my todo ;)
<sebas> See!
<sebas> My ps has this: /usr/bin/../lib/../bin/wineserver
<sebas> Someone might have been drunk while doing this
<Lure> sebas: lol
<mhb> sebas: ping
* seele pokes sebas
<seele> mhb: afk for about 20 minutes, i have to prepare for a meeting tonight
<mhb> okay
<fritsch> Lure: i applied the above mentioned and now it is at 39M growing ...
<fritsch> Lure: so not really a fix :-(
<Lure> fritsch: yep, I already posted back to mailing list that these patches do not help :-(
<Sime> HAL seems to be a bit sick in feisty. It won't mount my USB stick.
<Sime> man, that last sentance reads poorly...
<ScottK-laptop> Is there a reason why all the kde-games in Feisty main are still KDE 3.5.5?
<LaserJock> anybody familiar with kguitar around?
<Sime> kded: ERROR: mount failed for /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_4459_A2D4: org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.UnknownError - An unknown error occured
<DaSkreech> There was changes in the games for 3.5.6 ?
<Sime> kded: ERROR: mounting /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_uuid_4459_A2D4 returned An unknown error occured
<ScottK-laptop> DaSkreech: Dunno, but it seems odd to be getting a mix of packages versioned for 3.5.5 and 3.5.6.
<DaSkreech> I suppose
<Sime> can someone confirm whether USB-pens are working on feisty, plz
<Lure> Sime: it works here
<Lure> Sime: I get dialog and it gets mounted in /media
<Sime> Lure: thanks. I'll test it now on edgy.... I'm also seeming scary messages in syslog. Maybe the pen is dead.
<DaSkreech> !dell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dell - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<Sime> works on edgy.
<Lure> Sime: strange...
<mhb> Sime: hi
<Lure> Sime: what kind of FS?
<Sime> FAT32
<Sime> mhb: hi
<Lure> Sime: mine has two FAT (16 and 32) partitions
<mhb> Sime, sebas : I've talked to seele about the current state of grubconfig and she suggested it would be best to wait with its inclusion into Kubuntu until update-grub is less restrictive ... it currently forbids you to edit the Ubuntu kernels and change their order, which is what most people would want
<Sime> I did an upgrade from edgy yesterday.
<Sime> mhb: what is update-grb exactly?
<Sime> maybe the upgrade didn't work ok.
<mhb> Sime: it is a post-install script (I guess) which updates the menu.lst with the newest kernel or initrd once you update the system
<mhb> Sime: but it resets the order and names of the Ubuntu kernels you've had previously - it sets them all up again
<Sime> mhb: oh, that's a bummer then.
<Sime> Lure: kernel: [17225302.256000]  FAT: utf8 is not a recommended IO charset for FAT filesystems, filesystem will be case sensitive!
<mhb> Sime: so the best thing to do is modify it for Feisty+1 and include the grubconfig by then
<Sime> Lure: edgy doesn't say that. That seems to be the problem.
<mhb> so that people are able to change the names& the order & which kernels they want
<Lure> Sime: do you have something in /etc/fstab for /dev/sd[a-z] ?
<mhb> Sime: it doesn't mean I'll stop working on it :o) I'll be more than happy to help with guidance any way I can
<Sime> Lure: nope
<Sime> mhb: are you folowing KDE4 development much?
<mhb> Riddell: as I stated earlier (^^), I agree with seele that the best thing to do now is to postpone grubconfig (for feisty+1,probably) until update-grub (the script that updates kernels,initrds, etc.) is less restrictive and allows people to change the kernel names, order etc.
<mhb> Sime: well, I'm not actively coding anything else, but I'm testing KDE4 from time to time
<mhb> Sime: guidance needs porting, right? Or do you suggest something else?
<Sime> mhb: ok, that's good. Sooner or later PyKDE 4 will be dumped in SVN, then we can start porting guidance to KDE 4.
<mhb> Sime: I'll be happy to help you once it does
<Sime> mhb: I've started porting some of my other projects already, using PyQt4.
<nixternal> hey, when I plug in a USB flash drive, I lose mouse clicking
<nixternal> I can move the mouse, but I can't click. Is this known?
<Lure> nixternal: not here
<nixternal> hrmm
<Tonio_> Riddell: amarok collection bug fixed, I'll upload once I finished the ipod thing
<Sime> mhb: I can't private message btw.
<mhb> Sime: oh, sorry .o)
<mhb> Sime: can you still answer a bit off-topic question?
<Sime> mhb: depends on how off-topic it is. ;-)
<mhb> Sime: well, a bit guidance-related
<mhb> Sime: I was checking the GNOME system tools the other day, and I've noticed they use a dbus interface called System Tools Backends
<mhb> Sime: I like the idea of using a common (stable) backend for the common tasks, so I wondered if some (future) guidance modules could be based on that
<Sime> mhb: I'm familiar with what you are talking about. The problem is...
<Sime> mhb: that those backends are not maintained very well, are buggy, and use an annoy and undocumented XML IPC mechanism to communicate with the frontend.
<sebas> mhb: The trend is to do it the other way round.
<Sime> mhb: The machanism adds so much complexity and is so overengineered that is removes any benefit from have a separate backend in the first place.
<sebas> Gnome system tools is 10MB of Perl + XML crap, even the developers of it hate it.
<Sime> mhb: basically, it sucks.
<mhb> too bad
<sebas> In Mountainview we discussed sharing guidance's backends
<Sime> mhb: it is a solution to a problem which we never had. => a need for separate backends.
<mhb> Sime: sometimes it helps to avoid backend trouble - but I see your point
<Sime> mhb: if you want separate "backends", write a class or python module that is separate from the GUI.
<Sime> mhb: that is what we have done.
<Sime> mhb: rather simple, easy to understand and debug. Concentrate on the hard work. -> gettings the backends to work / bug free.
<mhb> Sime: true
<mhb> Sime: having a common backend means even more people to fix bugs
<mhb> Sime: that's what I meant
<mhb> sebas: sometimes the trend is to share backends - like telepathy for instance
<Sime> mhb: System tools only had one frontend, ever.
<Sime> mhb: yes, but system configuration backends often only have one GUI.
<Sime> mhb: application level backends/libraries are often different.
<Sime> mhb: What is interesting to note, is that Gnome System Tools are writen in Python (IIRC).
<bddebian> Heya
<Sime> mhb: we can by default easily use each other's python modules. :-)
<mhb> Sime: which would be great
<mhb> Sime: I'm for backending stuff (sometimes), not for a specific backends ... if that system tools backends suck, nothing I can do about it
<mhb> Sime: because Ubuntu's and Kubuntu's GUI tools usually can share the backend, they don't need extra functionality the other doesn't need
<Sime> mhb: We've made it clear on at least 2 occassions, that the ubuntu Gnome team could use the config code in displayconfig for the Gnome display config tool.
<mhb> Sime: why didn't they use it?
<mhb> Sime: by the way, is there a policy for creating the guidance backends in a coherent way?
<mhb> Sime: using similar structures so that someone who wants to use those backends will be able to understand them faster?
<Sime> mhb: AFAIK, they haven't written a new display config tool for Gnome yet.
<Sime> mhb: There is nothing special really. Just put any backend code in its own file and avoid dependancies on Qt/KDE if possible.
<Sime> mhb: and do you best to keep the API clean/sane and documented.
<Sime> mhb: unixauthdb.py is probably a good example.
<mhb> Sime: I'll read that
<mhb> Sime: I was asking because grubconfig doesn't have a Ubuntu counterpart ... so someone might be interested in using the backend once it's done
<mhb> Sime: thanks for all the answers and your time
<Sime> mhb: no probs
<Sime> mhb: will you be at FOSDEM by any chance?
<DaSkreech> I have a feisty live CD on a laptop that is splitting the screen in three
<DaSkreech>  its' strange
<mhb> Sime: probably not, it's quite a long way
<mhb> Sime: I'm Czech, by the way
<Sime> mhb: ok then
<mhb> Sime: has anyone thought about recoding all of the system-tools-backends functionality into python?
<Sime> mhb: which functionality is missing? (As a matter of fact, I used the display util in Mandrake as the starting point for displayconfig).
<Sime> mhb: missing from guidance?
<mhb> Sime: samba
<mhb> Sime: at least, I can check what more
<Sime> mhb: true. Setting up shares would be good.
<mhb> Sime: and there is a need for that - Kubuntu lacks a good GUI for Samba (I guess you know that)
<Sime> mhb: have you seen a good UI for samba anywhere else?
<mhb> Sime: no, to be honest. But I'm not very familiar with SuSE or Mandriva GUI tools
<Sime> mhb: someone must have one...
<mhb> Sime: I will check that, okay?
<Sime> mhb: The new linux distribution Pardus wrote some config tools using Python.
<Sime> mhb: Xandros probably has such a tool.
<Sime> mhb: Linspire???
<mhb> Sime: I'll do some research about it, okay? Collect some screenshots and information
<mhb> Sime: I'll poke you once I've got that done
<Sime> mhb: that would be handy.
<Sime> mhb: a proper Samba tool would be fairly complex, IMHO.
<Sime> mhb: it is something that might make more sense if it was on a context menu in Konq.
<mhb> Sime: true, but there are also some global configuration options that need to be set up
<mhb> Sime: so a Enable/Disable share in the context menu and a center where you can see what you've set up
<Sime> mhb: that is what makes it hard to make a good tool that Kubuntu's target end users can use.
<Sime> mhb: possibly.
<mhb> Sime: seele (the UI expert) said she could help with that
<mhb> Sime: first things first - I'll make an analysis of the other tools out there.
<Sime> mhb: good. Jan has also done some usability work for guidance.
* ryanakca nods on the part that we need a proper samba tool
<ryanakca> make my life easy 
* mhb -> afk
<mhb> Sime: thanks again for the comments & input
<Sime> mmm... that usb-pen _is_ getting mounted. Maybe it is my fault here...
<bdmurray> kfmclient seems to have run away on me.  is this the right place to ask about it?
<kwwii> hi bdmurray
<kwwii> bdmurray: it depends on what you mean...if it is more informational #kubuntu would probably be the better place
<bdmurray> hey kwii! How are you?
<bdmurray> hey kwwii! How are you?
<kwwii> good, but doing my taxes :-(
<kwwii> and my wisdom teeth are hurting
<kwwii> two horrible things at once :p
<kwwii> but otherwise, good ;-)
<sebas> There's little left then :)
<bdmurray> The kubuntu channel isn't listed here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<bdmurray> whoops
<bdmurray> ignore me
<kwwii> hehe
<sebas> We do :-)
<bdmurray> I blame it on your wisdom teeth kwwii
<kwwii> yeah, I am trying to blame everything on that too :p
<Sime> cool, "Developer Changelog" in Adept. finally.
<Lure> Sime: thanks to manchicken
<manchicken> w00t
<Sime> yes, I read about that somewhere. :) it is good to see that adept is still being improved.
<Sime> the little kubuntu icons in the package list are also handy.
<_StefanS_> hi there
<mhb>  _StefanS_ hi
<_StefanS_> mhb: I'm almost done integrating the source into ksmserver, check the screenshots: http://enhance-it.dk/test3.png and http://enhance-it.dk/test4.png
<_StefanS_> with and without hover
<mhb> _StefanS_: nice
<mhb> _StefanS_: it would need some position adjusting,though
<_StefanS_> mhb: I think it's close enough
<Lure> _StefanS_: nice, just add some nice icons from kwwii - curently it is very gnomish ;-)
<_StefanS_> mhb: probably
<_StefanS_> Lure: I was told to use those..
<_StefanS_> Lure: Since there wasnt anything else around
<Lure> _StefanS_: really? they are ugly ;-)
<mhb> Lure: he'll provide some, don't worry ... he said "start with these first"
<_StefanS_> Lure: but we can just change them
<Lure> _StefanS_: powermanager uses some, but they are small
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: anything to test ?
<_StefanS_> Lure: is there some svg's we could use ?
<Tonio_> tomorrow is the last day for commit
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I know, I know :)
<kwwii> I'll look into making icons
<_StefanS_> I won't forget
<kwwii> don't worry, artwork can come in later
<kwwii> thursday is the first inclusion of artwork
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: sorry for bugging you but well, matt is strict concerning freezes
<kwwii> another in two weeks
<mhb> kwwii: is _StefanS_ 's work considered code or artwork?
<_StefanS_> I've been working all day for this stuff to work, and i'm not stopping now
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: even bugs can be fixed later, the functionnality is important
<kwwii> mhb: well, that is code
<kwwii> but the artwork for it can come later ;-)
<_StefanS_> yes.
<_StefanS_> btw, that code for getting info from the bootloader - whats that about ?
<_StefanS_> a Qstringlist with options .
<_StefanS_> +
<_StefanS_> ?
<mhb> _StefanS_: can I have some comments to your screenshots?
* ryanakca tries fixing add mp3 support in amarok
<_StefanS_> sure
<mhb> _StefanS_: I guess you could improve the aligning
<ryanakca> I presue that applet can just use apt-get? or do I need to somehow figure out adept?
<mhb> _StefanS_: the text should be in one line, the icons should also be "centered"
<_StefanS_> err text in one line.. I dont quite follow
<_StefanS_> The text is under the pixmaps
<mhb> _StefanS_: if you look at the screenshot closely
<_StefanS_> ah
<mhb> you'll see that it looks like one text is above the other
<_StefanS_> yes
<Tonio_> ryanakca: doesn't work ?
<mhb> and icons too - they should look like they're in one line
<_StefanS_> mhb: thats because of the logout icon being smaller than the others
<Tonio_> ryanakca: what is the issue ?
<_StefanS_> mhb: I will fix that
<mhb> _StefanS_: it's possible to tweak it, right?
<ryanakca> Tonio_: no... the applet that pops up when you try to play an mp3 when you don't have the required packages/codecs installed
<_StefanS_> mhb: yes no problem
<mhb> _StefanS_: the Ubuntu folks managed to do it, so I believe you can do it too :o)
<Tonio_> ryanakca: yes the mp3 script
<Tonio_> ryanakca: I wrote it and afaik it worked nicelly with edgy
<ryanakca> Tonio_: ah... yeah
<Tonio_> ryanakca: let me check
<Tonio_> ryanakca: or maybe you really want to do it ?
<_StefanS_> konversation crashed
<_StefanS_> mhb: they used gtk+ but its ofcourse doable on Qt
<ryanakca> Tonio_: hmm... doesn't do anything here... and Riddell asked me to fix it... if it works for everybody 'xcept, no point on my fixing something that works
<mhb> _StefanS_: I know.
<Tonio_> ryanakca: I'm testing
<mhb> _StefanS_: also it would be great if the Cancel button had the standard Cancel icon
<_StefanS_> mhb: thats because of my windeco
<_StefanS_> mhb: sorry, style ;)
<mhb> _StefanS_: okay
<_StefanS_> mhb: I don't use icons on the buttons
<_StefanS_> mhb: I will test on polyester and stuff
<mhb> _StefanS_: I see ... I just wanted to make sure it's possible
<ryanakca> Tonio_: doesn't matter to me... I haven't managed to figure out a python task Riddell gave me a while back... so this is just something I try to fix for the fun of it 
<_StefanS_> mhb: it is.. Just a pushButton
<ryanakca> Tonio_: check if you want : )
<mhb> _StefanS_: perhaps you can resize the icons so that each one looks the same (or fill with empty space)
<_StefanS_> mhb: I will do something like that.. padding where needed
<mhb> _StefanS_: looks as large as the others
<ryanakca> s/'xcept/'xcept me
<_StefanS_> mhb: well you should really put your glasses on :) - its a bit smaller
<_StefanS_> mhb: I will do something about it
<Tonio_> ryanakca: I see the issues
<mhb> _StefanS_: I know it's a bit smaller, I was just finishing the last sentence :o)
<ryanakca> Tonio_: kk, mind pointing me to the file? I have the amarok sources from apt-get in front of me
<_StefanS_> yipee it compiles now
<_StefanS_> mhb: ow sorry
<_StefanS_> mhb: not meaning to be all smart-arsed
<mhb> _StefanS_: that's cool :o)
<Tonio_> ryanakca: you don't have the latest, I just commited a package with 2bugfixes
<Tonio_> ryanakca: collection building is one
<mhb> _StefanS_: I'm the one who comments it and I don't want to sound like that either :o)
<ryanakca> Tonio_: ah... yeah... I guess that's why I couldn't build my collection?
<Tonio_> ryanakca: so it's probably easier than I do te package
<Tonio_> ryanakca: the package didn't reach the archivs at the moment
<Tonio_> I uploaded 10 minutes ago
* ryanakca just thought it had something to do with tinkering amarokrc
<ryanakca> Tonio_: kk, have fun 
<_StefanS_> mhb: nope, but I know what you mean.
<_StefanS_> mhb: I always pay attention to such details aswell
* _StefanS_ boots up a vanilla kubuntu/feisty to test on..
<mhb> _StefanS_: if you want to test something, poke me
<_StefanS_> mhb: sure, I just want to check that the buttons work and stuff before bothering everyone :)
* _StefanS_ compiles kdebase .... again.
<sebas> Good night.
<_StefanS_> mhb: my record is 92 degrees celsius on the CPU while compiling and running vmware... no need for a heater in here
<fritsch> _StefanS_: what CPU?
<_StefanS_> T7600
<_StefanS_> had a T2600 but swapped it for that one
<_StefanS_> mobile cpu's run a bit hot
<_StefanS_> :)
<mhb> sebas: goodnight
<fritsch> _StefanS_: puuuh
<_StefanS_> fritsch: yes you could say that
<fritsch> _StefanS_: is it a Thinkpad?
<_StefanS_> fritsch: yep. T60p
<fritsch> _StefanS_: known problem then, some even made a shutdown
<fritsch> _StefanS_: some on ltp said: not made for real working ... iirc
<Tonio_> ryanakca: of course it doesn't work........
<ryanakca> Tonio_: lol
<Tonio_> ryanakca: did the guy that touced it even tested ?
<Tonio_> that cannot work
<ryanakca> Tonio_: I thought you said you wrote it?
* ryanakca dunno
<Tonio_>   if [ $? -eq 0 ] ; then
<Tonio_> ryanakca: I wrote a working one, someone touched it
<ryanakca> ah
<_StefanS_> fritsch: well yea, but after I ordered a new fan from lenovo, things got much better. I had a problem with proper contact on the GPU and chipset after disassembly
<Tonio_> ryanakca: to make it simple he considers the output for Zenity kdialog and xdialog is the same.......
<Tonio_> my code was ugly but there was a reason for this
<Tonio_> I have to rewrite everything..............; f*ck
<ryanakca> Tonio_: ouch
<Tonio_> damn when you change something working TEST !
<ryanakca> Tonio_: that sucks
<Tonio_> ryanakca: I hope to get the dapper or edgy package
* ryanakca would start running if he was the idiot who modified and didn't test Tonio_'s script/applet
<Tonio_> ryanakca: I know you didn't
<ryanakca> Tonio_: lol, of course I didn't...
<Tonio_> but it is not the first time I see guys that code something and don't take a second to test it
<_StefanS_> fritsch: can't push it much higher than 92/cpu and 90/gpu. So it's fine now :) - performance is great though. I'm considering 4gb mem upgrade soon..
<fritsch> _StefanS_: you also make patches for ibm_acpi?
<Tonio_> damn that's arrogant
* ryanakca can just manage writing a python script
<fritsch> _StefanS_: saw a StefanS some time ago on ltp
<_StefanS_> fritsch: nope, what patches do you mean ?
<Tonio_> ryanakca: you know why I do good job ? because I know I'm limited
<Tonio_> so I test EVERYTHING twice at least
<fritsch> _StefanS_: integrate LED Subsystem into ibm_acpi
<ryanakca> Tonio_: yeah
<_StefanS_> fritsch: that must have been someone else. Love the name though ;O
<fritsch> _StefanS_: my R40 is very old now ... but it was in days of the first 2.6 kernel
<Tonio_> looks modified in dapper too..... shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit !
<fritsch> _StefanS_: 2.4.22-ac6 was the first kernel running on my thinkpad in APM mode
<_StefanS_> fritsch: well I got mine as a payment for setting up a sharepoint 2003 with migration of 20gigs of data, which was easy - so don't complain ;)
<_StefanS_> fritsch: so I dont
<_StefanS_> complain
<Tonio_> ryanakca: don't lought.... * Various fixes to install-mp3
<Tonio_> Jonathan Riddell
<fritsch> _StefanS_: yeah, hui much money for some date ...
<Tonio_> argh !
<ryanakca> Tonio_: lought?
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay I'm sorry you're not arrogant, but your fixes cannot work :/
<Tonio_> laught
<ryanakca> lol
<Tonio_> okay I'll fix this package once and for all
<Tonio_> at the moment it cannot even work
<ryanakca> kk
* ryanakca gives Tonio_ a cookie for saving me from all the trouble
<Tonio_> ryanakca: lol
<_StefanS_> have some of you noticed that if you use fglrx and do a shutdown/restart, the splash only shows itself where its practically ready to reboot ?
<_StefanS_> just a black screen in between
<ryanakca> splash doesn't show up at all here
<fritsch> _StefanS_: mmmh radeonfb makes the same?
<fritsch> _StefanS_: I need radeonfb for D2 suspend support, so ne reboot screen here too
<_StefanS_> fritsch: donno, but probably not
<_StefanS_> fritsch: I havent tried radeonfb
<Tonio_> ryanakca: okay adept is broken I have to fix it before fixing amarok
<ryanakca> Tonio_: sounds fun
<Tonio_> ryanakca: maybe it works in fact..... I didn't saw adept had been removed on my machine :)
<Tonio_> that's apparently the cause
<ryanakca> lol 
<fritsch> Tonio_: they updated apt, aptitude an so on .. this will remove adept currently
<Tonio_> yes we have to rebuild
<_StefanS_> mhb: check this one out - http://enhance-it.dk/screen1.png
<_StefanS_> mhb: vanilla kubuntu
<fritsch> _StefanS_: do we get this screen when pressing the power button?
<_StefanS_> fritsch: hmm that would be up to kmilo i think
<_StefanS_> anyone ?
<fritsch> _StefanS_: i think you get this in ubuntu, when pressing this button?
<_StefanS_> fritsch: yes. sorry I misunderstood
<_StefanS_> fritsch: you mean the icon in the upper right on gnome
<_StefanS_> fritsch: correct, its the same
<fritsch> mmmh, wait. iirc in ubuntu you could press the power button then there came this screen up, asking what to do
<Lure> fritsch: I am working on this actually, but hard to do for multiple logged users
<_StefanS_> Lure: thanks ;)
<Lure> fritsch: if you want it to work, just change one number in /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh
<Lure> ;-)
<Lure> fritsch: search for 0 2 0 and replace it with 1 2 0
<Lure> then press power button and it will work (if only one kde user is logged in)
<_StefanS_> by the the way.. why isn't HIDD enabled by default in *ubuntu .. I would be cool to have bluetooth HID devices just work out of the box
<fritsch> Lure: something like: w |grep xdm |cut -d or so could get all X sessions?
<Lure> fritsch: problem it that with 1 2 0 dcop blocks and calls all sessions in sequence
<fritsch> hehe
<Lure> fritsch: I can get foreground console with "fgconsole" and ps -ef shows which X server is running on that console
<Lure> fritsch: but I do not know how to map X server with dcop server
<fritsch> Lure: mmmh there was something in the suspend2 userui stuff
<fritsch> but i am not really sure
<Lure> fritsch: Riddell suggested that we would implement it only for single user and keep old behaviour if multiple users, but I do not like that idea (usability issue)
<fritsch> Lure: but standard users are only logged in with one user at a moment?
<Lure> fritsch: yep, this is why it is probably acceptable...
<Lure> fritsch: I will talk with Riddell tommorow and push something in
<fritsch> it`s getting really cool this feisty release
<Lure> fritsch: true that - lot's of new contributors help
<fritsch> could be the first time of my linux live, that everything works out of the box
<fritsch> only have to talk to the kernel guys, if thy could bring in lt_hotswap for hotswapping my cdrom drive
* fritsch <-> happy
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I can switch between classic kde and the 'fancyUbuntuLogoutforKubuntu' (I know, its a great name). The buttons work fine also. Should have something for you soon
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: cool :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: it was easier than I thought to have it go along with eachother :)
<mhb> _StefanS_: screen? :o)
<mhb> _StefanS_: (as in Can you post a screenshot, please?)
<_StefanS_> mhb: didn't you see the one I posted before ?
<mhb> _StefanS_: yes, but not the one where the buttons are fine :o)
<_StefanS_> mhb: hehe well they "work" fine.. I will just adjust those cosmetic things now
<_StefanS_> mhb: patience :)
<_StefanS_> but I agree.. we could really need some kde icons for that dialog.. it looks like i'm running kde-gnome hybrid hehe
<_StefanS_> hmm the icons should be something like this I think: http://enhance-it.dk/icons.png
<_StefanS_> nice and shiny
<fritsch> good night altogether
#kubuntu-devel 2007-02-07
<yuriy> >:( i have a pc magazine here that has "best free software for 2007" on the cover
<yuriy> there's also a "the vista supremacy" article about how vista will succeed by default that doesn't even mention linux
<Lure> Riddell: can you kick knetworkmanager trough build: https://launchpad.net/+builds/+build/298526
<Lure> Riddell: otherwise we will not get KubuntuLaptopNetwork
<Lure> Riddell: problem is that we need to have networkstatus and networstatus-dev in main
<Lure> Riddell: you mentioned it is "just seed issue" last time, since source (kdepim) is already in main
<_StefanS_> hi there
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i am
<Hobbsee> nixternal: well, sometimes
<paines> hi
<paines> I have a problem with feisty, amarok and my ipod. I cannot choose Apple Ipod for the detected devices. any idea what that is ?
<Riddell> paines: try updating to 1.4.5-0ubuntu2
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> Hmm, I start downloading feisty packages I think, time to break system. ;)
<paines> Riddell, okay. thanks man
<Tm_T> Hi ltmon
<ltmon> Are there any known problems with "/media" since upgrading to kde 3.5.6, particularly in relation to removable USB devices?  Mine won't show up on the desktop or auto-mount, but will in "media:/".
<ltmon> Tm_T: hi there
<serzholino> ltmon: here it acts exactly like in 3.5.5
<serzholino> in edgy
<ltmon> yep
<ltmon> i was getting kind of flaky results in 3.5.5 - it would stop working after suspend/resume, but not working at all now
<ltmon> any ideas for a debugging process?
* _StefanS_ wishes that konsole was as fast as xterm..
<Riddell> ltmon: Sime might have ideas?
<ltmon> Sime: ping...?
<ltmon> Riddell: I'll post to kubuntu mailing lists tomorrow and see if there are any ideas, thanks anyway
<fritsch> Riddell: is something known about kde356 edgy regression on xorg consuming 100% load after locking the session and waiting for some minutes?
<Riddell> fritsch: I've not heard of that
<fritsch> oki, so i must fill a bug then, but first i check with nv driver
<_StefanS_> Riddell: how does it work on the debdiff if I have added a few more png's to th ksmserver directory ?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: ping ?
<Riddell> oh, you have to do evil things there
<Riddell> uuencode and aa that
<Riddell> what PNGs have you added?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: hibernate, logout, suspend, restart, poweroff
<_StefanS_> 5 png's
<Riddell> we already have icons for those
<_StefanS_> Riddell: they're in th Human, or what ?
<Riddell> they're in crystal
<_StefanS_> Riddell: err.. where ? :)
<Riddell> /usr/share/icons/crystalsvg/48x48/actions/hibernate.png
<Riddell> ** edgy amarok testers needed  deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-145/ edgy main
<_StefanS_> ah
<Riddell> this should be a patch to the normal logout dialogue, which already uses those icons
<_StefanS_> Riddell: yep I understand.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: how should I reference those ? ksmserver expects icons to be in /usr/share/ksmserver/pics
<Riddell> use the normal kiconloader
<_StefanS_> Riddell: ah they're accessible by just referring by the name, right ? like hibernate
<Riddell> I presume it does so already
<_StefanS_> yep
<Riddell> yes
<_StefanS_> yep yes
<_StefanS_> :D
<_StefanS_> I going to test them now
<_StefanS_> The rest is working btw
<Riddell> screenshot screenshot!
<Hobbsee> ooh, pretty shiny?
* Hobbsee wants something to take her mind off work tomorrow.
<Hobbsee> oh drat, i cant apply for a holiday for next week, only the week after.  *cries*
<_StefanS_> http://enhance-it.dk/screen3.png
<_StefanS_> still with the old icons though
<Hobbsee> nice!
<Hobbsee> then again, "end current session" can be kinda confusing.
<_StefanS_> yea tell me about it..
<_StefanS_> my wife has asked me alot of times how she should logout
<_StefanS_> "end session".. thats really a programmers wording
<_StefanS_> can we change the text?
<praetor> _StefanS_: i like it :-)
<Riddell> sure
<praetor> clean, clear, simple
<_StefanS_> praetor: thanks :)
<_StefanS_> yep
<fritsch> Riddell: [amarok145-edgy] : 120GB music collection succesfully read into mysql db
<_StefanS_> even ditched that "end session for user xxx"
<Riddell> fritsch: !
<praetor> has anyone here used rockbox firmware before?
<Riddell> imbrandon: I've updated libmtp and added non-installed files to amarok
<Riddell> fritsch: no problems?
<fritsch> Riddell: no problem reading in
<fritsch> Riddell: now it is playing some songs
<Riddell> I'd say if it can handle 120GB of music it's ready for the masses
<fritsch> Riddell: i plug in my ipod now, and after that i let it playing with last.fm plugin
<_StefanS_> Riddell: to get the right size for the icons, I should use DesktopIcon, right ?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: 48x48
<Riddell> _StefanS_: yes
<_StefanS_> _StefanS_: good, 'cause I couldn't find any matches closer to that :)
<fritsch> Riddell: mmh playing, last.fm, ipod was working ... i will report problems, just let it playing now ... this is on AMD64 version
<_StefanS_> Riddell: what icon should I use for reboot ?
<Riddell> reload is the current one I think
<_StefanS_> Riddell: which one is logout ?
<_StefanS_> back or something ?
<Riddell> undo
<_StefanS_> oka
<_StefanS_> just put in all the icons, and I'm compiling for the last time ... I hope ;)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: It sort of looks like crap now... http://enhance-it.dk/test1.png
<_StefanS_> brb
<_StefanS_> back
<_StefanS_> well the buttons work.. I just restarted my computer by accident
<_StefanS_> :)
<Riddell> _StefanS_: excellent
<_StefanS_> Riddell: http://enhance-it.dk/test2.png this one has the all buttons
<Riddell> _StefanS_: it doesn't matter much if the icons look bad, we can get kwwii to make some matching ones
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I have removed "computer" from the text, making the buttons more simple to read, will post that in a moment
<_StefanS_> Riddell: no point in having "Turn off computer", "hibernate computer", "suspend computer" etc..
* Hobbsee prepares to headdesk
<Hobbsee> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/83757
<Hobbsee> yep
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83757 in Ubuntu "Dangerous default settings in Kubuntu Installer" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
* Hobbsee thought it might read something like that
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ^
* Hobbsee would thougth there would be a "are you sure you want to resize this partition?" dialogue though.
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: does it need a confirm box ?
<abattoir> doesn't qtparted already have one?
<Hobbsee> abattoir: sure, but the "auto partition my drive" doesnt show qtparted to the user, it just does it
<abattoir> Hobbsee: aah ok
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: seems so.  i'd be surprised if it doesnt already
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: as the reporter says he just be too old... :)
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> i dont think the installer can be idiot proofed that much
<_StefanS_> nope probably not.
* Hobbsee 's opinion of humanity goes down a bit more.
<Hobbsee> gah, i definetly should call in sick to work tomorrow.
<_StefanS_> I really like that new darken effect when hovering over icons
<_StefanS_> Riddell: 30kb patch coming your way...
<_StefanS_> Riddell: See what you think
<_StefanS_> hmm It needs some more spacing though
<mhb> hello everyone
<_StefanS_> mhb: hey you.. got a screenshot for you ... another one hehe
<_StefanS_> 2secs
<_StefanS_> mhb: http://enhance-it.dk/test2.png
<_StefanS_> mhb: from that screenshot I have removed all "computer" text, since it was sort of implicit
<mhb> _StefanS_: nice
<mhb> _StefanS_: and it's aligned, too
<_StefanS_> mhb: yes.. its quite amazing :)
<mhb> all it needs are a few icons
<_StefanS_> remember, my style doesnt have icons.. I will provide you with a screenshot in a moment from a standard kubuntu
<mhb> you can clearly see how the "Log out" icon is bad
<_StefanS_> mhb: already pointed that out to Riddel, but that is what there is at the moment.
<mhb> _StefanS_: I know, those icons were bad before
<_StefanS_> mhb: something like the back.png would be better for the logout i think
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: what's the temp thing on your kicker?
* Hobbsee hasnt seen that applet before
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: kima.. a very cool applet
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: used to be called cpuspeed I think
<Hobbsee> ah
<Hobbsee> not in repos
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: It should be IMHO..
<mhb> kwwii: about?
<Riddell> mhb: is grubconfig in svn?
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: another cool one is the simple system monitor, which makes a spinning retangular box that speeds up and down depending on cpu load. Its good at revealing I/O
<Hobbsee> nice... :)
<mhb> Riddell: did you read yesterday's log?
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: didnt see that one
<Riddell> mhb: nope
* Hobbsee --> bed
<mhb> goodnight Hobbsee
<_StefanS_> night
<Jucato> night Hobbsee
<Riddell> mhb: what happened?
<Hobbsee> night!
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I might have a little addon to that diff you got.. the spacing between the buttons should be wider now that the text is narrower
<_StefanS_> Riddell: on line 335: change the factor to 8
<mhb> Riddell: okay, I'll recap then ... seele and sebas pointed out that update-grub script actually resets the Ubuntu kernel names, order, etc. ... it even sets the disabled kernels again if you didn't remove them. It would limit the grubconfig's functionality to the extent of it not being useful for users at all (people could only change non-ubuntu related entries and they basically don't need that)
<Riddell> _StefanS_: cool, I'm out to lunch, I'll look at it after
<_StefanS_> Riddell: sure
<Riddell> mhb: hmm, ok
<mhb> Riddell: so update-grub needs to be improved first, and we can't fix that in this release.
<mhb> Riddell: sorry to tell you that
<fritsch> Riddell: sorry, have to fill a bug :-( kde screen lock slowly bring cpu usage up to 100% chvt1 and back restores
<fritsch> mmmh no offical kde 3.5.6 launchpad kde entries :-(
<kwwii> mhb: yepp
<mhb> kwwii: I wanted to know - since artwork finishes later than features, are you able to change the application binding?
<mhb> kwwii: so the app searches for a specific icon ... you can't change that, can you?
<kwwii> mhb: nope
<mhb> kwwii: oh
<kwwii> anything remotely technical is out of the question, i am afraid
<mhb> kwwii: because the newest screenshot from _StefanS_ contained binding to standard KDE icons
<mhb> kwwii: you know, the "undo" for log out
<kwwii> hrm, I guess it would be best to ask Riddell that
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Hi Jucato
<_StefanS_> mhb: its easy to change the icon bindings within the code, if thats what you mean
<mhb> _StefanS_: I know
<mhb> _StefanS_: but we have to do that before Feature Freeze or it stays
<mhb> Riddell: is someone going to repackage polyester today? kwwii noted that someone should have disabled the shaded text in Polyester menus. If you will package that, I can add a little patch that makes the radiobuttons and checkboxes lipstik-like (checks, not black but rather greyish)
<zakame> evening all
<_StefanS_> mhb: oh, I thought they were to be described as bugfixes
<_StefanS_> mhb: sort of ;)
<bddebian> Heya zakame
<_StefanS_> mhb: here's the screenshot from a standard kubuntu: http://enhance-it.dk/test3.png
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I've sent you an updated diff, disregard the previous one.
<mhb> Lure: hi
<Lure> mhb: hi
<mhb> Lure: you're responsible for the new shutdown effect?
<Lure> mhb: no, I think it is _StefanS_
<mhb> Lure: I thought he does the dialogue only
<Lure> mhb: I just did Suspend/Hibernate buttons for Edgy
<mhb> I meant the new way of shading the screen when the logout button is clicked ... who did that?
<Lure> mhb: I think it is _StefanS_ from some kde-apps thing
<mhb> oh
<mhb> Lure: thanks
<mhb> my mind is mixed up lately
<Lure> mhb: Add kubuntu_88_logout_fade.diff from Stefan Skotte <sfs@enhance-it.dk> based on http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=20652
<mhb> thanks
<yuriy> no konqui in the new shutdown dialog?
<mhb> yuriy: yes, which signs that Kubuntu is not for kids anymore :o) (Personal opinion, though.)
* yuriy likes konqui and the current dialog
<yuriy> except for the "end session" caption
<yuriy> the new screenshots are nice but i feel like the biggest improvement would be a background image
<yuriy> like the one from kdm or ksplash
<mhb> yuriy: yes, but the real development should be focused in KDE4, including the shutdown dialogue (I hope they rework that)
<freeflying> Riddell: have a look at http://www.kdecn.org
<yuriy> still no software-properites-kde?
<Riddell> yuriy: it'll be stuck in binary NEW
<manchicken_> Could someone boot miko-chan in #kubuntu?
<Riddell> manchicken_: do it
<Riddell> manchicken_: and Mavez-San too
<Riddell> Tm_T: kickban Mavez-San too
<Tm_T> ban? Ok!
<Riddell> he did the same thing in #kde-devel a couple days ago
<Riddell> he's just trying to be annoying
<Tm_T> Always glad to kickban <3
<Lure> [08:26]  <Lure> Riddell: can you kick knetworkmanager trough build: https://launchpad.net/+builds/+build/298526
<Lure> [08:27]  <Lure> Riddell: problem is that we need to have networkstatus and networstatus-dev in main
<Lure> [08:27]  <Lure> Riddell: you mentioned it is "just seed issue" last time, since source (kdepim) is already in main
<_StefanS_> Riddell: did you get that patch working ?
<Tm_T> Heh, Feisty now.
<Sime> couldn't get the Feisty installer to do custom partitions.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: did you get that patch working ?
<DaSkreech> Not many kops in #kubuntu I take it?
<_StefanS_> seems like everyone is busy uploading the last features before freeze... :)
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech> There is some joker neams Soul-shadow laughing at everyone who comes in with a problem
<DaSkreech> and seesm highly influenced to curse when he has a problem
<_StefanS_> thats crap.. hmm unfortunately i can't ban or kick anyone :(
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: What?!
<DaSkreech> Yeah I gave him !language and !coc and he put me on ignore
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: Who?
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: DO A FIND ON HIS NAME AND SCRLL THROUGH ALL THE STUFF HE'S BEEN SAYING
<DaSkreech> Whoops ;)
<Tm_T> =)
<DaSkreech> |Soul^shadow|
<gnomefreak> is he still an issue?
<Tm_T> Oh him.
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: He is now to me, let me try /remove ;)
<gnomefreak> is he using a java gateway by chance?
<Tm_T> D'oh.
<gnomefreak> ah i think i ran into him a few tiomes
<gnomefreak> times* i just checked /whois
<Tm_T> gnomefreak: How that removing works?
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: i use a script :) /ar nick reason
<Tm_T> Yup, that's not what I asked though I think. ;)
<Tm_T> Can't find anything from chanserv
<gnomefreak> Tm_T: you can use /kick or /quote remove nick reason (iirc)
<gnomefreak> i know by default irssi have /k
<gnomefreak> for kick
<Tm_T> Well, remove and kick are different, thanks.
<Tm_T> (remove is freenode specialty)
<Tm_T> I'll bother that annoyance when he's back online, making sure he knows what happened.
<DaSkreech> Whats remove?
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: Remove person from channel very silently, that means autorejoin etc doesn't get triggered.
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: Near as I can tell he spouts for about 10 minutes then idles for near and hour then comes back and laughs at people asking for help again
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: very nice :)
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: Yup, I'm there if he will be back in few hours.
<Tm_T> Ping me if I don't notice it.
<DaSkreech> too bad you can't watch for when he says something
<Tm_T> What you mean?
<DaSkreech> I mean once he says something you get aleerted
<DaSkreech>  have you seen his past history of speech?
<Tm_T> Yes.
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: I did set notify to my irssi, so I get notified when he's back from idle.
<Tm_T> 23:54 -!- Irssi: |Soul^shadow| [n=soul-sha@adsl-153-122-207.mia.bellsouth.net]  [Sir Quicken]  has joined to IRC
<DaSkreech> Apparently he's at work so .. I'll look to see if he pops back in
<DaSkreech> I'm on ignore for him so ..
<Tm_T> He's not.
<Tm_T> Bah, remove doesn't like me.
<DaSkreech> :-)
<Tm_T> Ooh, I got private message <2
<Tm_T> He must love me, he wanted me to suck his coc <3
<DaSkreech> he has his own COC?
<DaSkreech> Maybe he shoudl read it
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: gnomefreak: Kubuntu|Slave is his another nick
<gnomefreak> i do remember him
<Tm_T> Haha, second kb today <3
<DaSkreech> !tm_Tsnack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tm_tsnack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> :-)
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: Oh my, ctcp flood, I don't understand what he thinks he archieve with that.
<Tonio_> hi
<mhb> hi Tonio_
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hi ;)
<_StefanS_> hey :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I wasn't supposed to connect today, but I wanted to get news from you !
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: its done :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: Sent the diff to Riddel some 4-5 hours ago
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: Riddell uploaded ?
<Tonio_> great
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: no he hasn't :(
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: ah ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: starting to get a little anxious here
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: send me this please I'll upload
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I only have a diff, if thats ok ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: of course
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: your email ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I'll put a diff in the package so that's exactly what's needed
<Tonio_> Riddell: any objection if I do it ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: tonio@ubuntu.com
<_StefanS_> there you go
<Tonio_> thanks :)
<_StefanS_> its based on kdebase-3.5.6-ubuntu5 so it should apply nicely. I will be online for another half hour just to make sure you dont run into borks.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: ouch ! hudge patch :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yessir, sure is ;)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I hope it'll no fail to apply due to existing patches :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: well its made after I did a make -f debian/rules apply-patches
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: should work.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: fantastic :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: i'm very optimistic hehe
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hehe
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: what is your real name (for debian changelog)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_:  Stefan Skotte
<Tonio_> thank you
<Tonio_> Trying patch debian/patches/kubuntu_89_new_logout.diff at level 1 ... 0 ... 2 ... failure.
<Tonio_> hehe
<_StefanS_> argh
<_StefanS_> can you give me some debug
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: Sore is he?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: humm why would it complain when I already have applied the patches to start with ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: dunno, I'm cheking
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: ?
<DaSkreech> the ctcp flood
<Tm_T> Yes?
<Tm_T> He did promised "next time I setup my windows irc war & uber flood ur dumb ass till u keep logging off"
<Tm_T> I wonder what kind of adsl he got to accomplish that.
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ah I might have found a bug
<Tonio_> ah ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: nope..
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: Boy I sure hope he gets some balls before he has children
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: I hope he is still child.
<Tonio_> Hunk #3 FAILED at 252.
<Tonio_> 1 out of 4 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file ksmserver/shutdowndlg.cpp.rej
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: shouldn't be hard to fix
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I have two source trees with kdebase one is with my code, and the other is the standard one. Both are patched with apply-updates
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: Children have Children
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: whats inside the rejected file ?
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: Ok, let me rephrase that: I hope he's still under 10 years old.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: there is no rej file ;)
<Tonio_> that's the joke :)
<nixternal> heh, I want to kickban!! :)
<Tm_T> nixternal: Kickban me!
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: err ? - what the heck
<Tm_T> Err, noooooo
<nixternal> nevermind that, wrong time, I had scrolled up and and never scrolled back down :)
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: mentally I don't think you have to worry
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: Oh, that's again not what I mean't.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I try to understand
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: I know. I'm trying to console you from your loss due to his ub3r f00di/V
<Tm_T> :(
<DaSkreech> Tm_T: At least our channel doesn't seem to attract jerks :)
<Tm_T> DaSkreech: Anyway, I'm ircing from server that does hold ~1250 user's webpages and mails etc etc so his ctcp would not cause much more traffic. ;)
<robertknight> Riddell: ping
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: okay works :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: sweeet
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: was just some small stuff ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I changed the diff headers, looks like the global replacement changed something in the patch
<Tonio_> dunno what so I'll just rewrite the headers properly
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ah, good thing to know.
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: debpatch seems sensitive I think
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: well cdbs is less sensitive, since it tries level 0 1 and 2
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ow..
<Tonio_> but in case people might to use the patch, I like when they just apply to level1
<Tonio_> that's the most common
<Tonio_> diff -urN kdebase-3.5.6/ksmserver/shutdowndlg.cpp kdebase-3.5.6.new/ksmserver/shutdowndlg.cpp
<Tonio_> something like this is nicer
<_StefanS_> yea oka, so you just align the paths
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yup, but looks like a global replacement changed something in the patch too :)
<Tonio_> now it's okay I just redid the same, but apprently in a better way ;)
<DaSkreech> Gnight!
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: hmm
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: whatever.. ignorance is  bliss hehe
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: you got it workin', thats good !
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yup :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I'm just doing a local build test (1 hour) and then I'll upload
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ouch one hour :) - what cpu are you on ?
<Tonio_> pitty to test a kdebase build, but I don't want to take the risk of an ftbfs the day of feature freeze :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: athlon xp 3000+
<Tonio_> well maybe 45 minutes
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: send me the package, and I'll compile it for you in 10-12 minutes
<mhb> Tonio_: you don't have an hour, do you?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: hu ??????????
<mhb> strange that Riddell is out for the whole evening
<Tonio_> 10 minutes ? what the hell is your config ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yea just send me the tar.gz of the source, and I'll send the binaries to you
<Tonio_> mhb: he also is a human beeing appart from beeing a talented informatician :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: T7600
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: don't mind, I have to build in a pbuilder chroot
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: that'll take time for to to install, that's okay :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: oh, thought it was easy to move
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I'm used to build kdebase, kdelibs or kdepim everyday :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: well I starting to get used to it aswell.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: what is a T7600 ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: 2.33 core2 mobile / 4mb L2
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: couldn't get it any bigger.
<Tonio_> I didn't knew dual core were that fast... ;)
<Tonio_> okay let's order that new thinkpad :)
<Tonio_> time to earn time !!!
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: Using pipes it does a good job of ulitlizing both cores. I have a Core Duo 1.66ghz cpu lying around if you're interested at some time
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: well I have to buy a new laptop so that's okay, but thanks for proposing ;)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: no prob :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: did you ever see the final version of the logout screen ?
<Tonio_> mhb: maybe he just went to a restaurant with his girlfriend or something
<Tonio_> mhb: disconnecting from the computer is very important sometimes :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: no I'll have the surprise hehe :)
<mhb> Tonio_: true
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: 10-12 minutes in a pbuilder or just loca build ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: well I have a screenshot with most of the buttons: http://enhance-it.dk/test3.png
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: that was a local build
<mhb> Tonio_: it's good you showed up
<Tonio_> pbuilder is a bit longuer since it has to install the build environment (build deps etc...
<Tonio_> loca build is probably about 30 minutes for me
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: well I have to try pbuilder some day then
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: well pbuilder is important cause it is used on the buildd machines
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: sometimes local compilation works, but pbuilder doesn't
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: how can you check you didn't miss a builddep in the control file ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: if it is installed on your computer, no way to test
<Tonio_> so a chroot/pbuilder is ideal for this
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: nope, I see the problem. So you start on a clean install per se
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: exactly
<mhb> happy feature freeze day (i's past midnight here, UTC+1) ... and I'm heading to bed now
<Tonio_> but setting up the full environnement takes a bit of time
<Tonio_> about 5/10 minutes depending the repos activated in the config
<Tonio_> mhb: seya :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yea, but I can always get a tutorial someday when this stuff settles :)
<_StefanS_> mhb: byyee
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: for example at the moment it is still testing the builddeps
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I use all repos including universe so the deps checking is very long since the database is big
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ah I really should try that
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: would be nice to put the stuff to work :D
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: well the point is that if the build works in pbuilder, it'll work everywhere ;)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: need a tuto ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: that's not very complicated to use
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yes
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: would be nice
#kubuntu-devel 2007-02-08
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I suggest you to have a look at pbuilder and cdbs for packaging
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: cdbs automates the apply-patches and performs the diff automatically
<Tonio_> just cdbs-edit-patch yourpatch.diff
<Tonio_> change the files you want
<Tonio_> exit
<Tonio_> and the patch is done ;)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ow sweet
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yes very cool :)
<_StefanS_> I was thinking.. (its dangerous I know)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: but even better
<Tonio_> you already have your patch, and want to modify it
<Tonio_> just re-do
<Tonio_> cdbs-edit-patch yourpatch
<Tonio_> change
<Tonio_> exit
<_StefanS_> cool
<Tonio_> and you get a modified patch :)
<Tonio_> cdbs is very usefull for patches
<_StefanS_> another thing .. I would like to continue contributing stuff to kubuntu, visual stuff - improvements on usuability, unification between the *ubuntu's and so on
<_StefanS_> is there some sort of list of what is needed in the long run ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto
* _StefanS_ really has to look at cdbs and pbuilder
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: well we're now entering in bigfix mode
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: new features will  be for the next dev cycle :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yes, I know
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: but bugfixing stuff is fine too, I like getting stuff to work properly
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: well you might discuss with riddell
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: oka, he has sort of the big view of things I imagine
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: he is more involved in the coding part of kubuntu than I am, I'm more configuration, settings, packaging
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: fix the fontconfig bug ;)
<Tonio_> this one drives me nuts hehe
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: is it on launchpad?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: and concerning kde I may have something for you
<_StefanS_> sweet.. love kde
<Tonio_> there is a big (but hard to see) bug in the font selection kcm module
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I didn't report it at the moment, but I'd like to discuss that with you tomorrow, since that requires a bit of explanation ;)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: you'll see how fun that sounds :) good luck if you start fixing this lol
<_StefanS_> fine, I will go bed now.. the wife and the kid is sleeping, and I should too.
<_StefanS_> I will be onlne again at 9.30 am gmt+1 tomorrow
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: have a good night seya tomorrow :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: perfect me too
<_StefanS_> yessir, and have a nice sleep !
<_StefanS_> :D
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: thanks for the good job !
<Riddell> robertknight: pong
<Riddell> mhb: not /that/ strange that I should go out for an evening surely? :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: hi my friend !
<robertknight> Riddell: I hope this is the right place to ask. Does Kubuntu implement an equivalent of the bits and pieces used to install codecs easily in Feisty?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll pur _StefanS_ work in
<Tonio_> s/pur/put
<robertknight> In the Ubuntu version of Feisty that is.
<Riddell> Tonio_: the logout dialogue?
<Riddell> robertknight: amarok has its install-mp3 script (which needs updating for feisty)
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes, currently locally building with the patch
<Riddell> it's not as advanced as libgimmie-codecs I suspect, but it does the major use case
<Riddell> and nothing can touch w32codecs which is the other major problem
<Tonio_> Riddell: and I don't know if you saw this, but I reuploaded adept and debtags against new apt
<Tonio_> Riddell: and also fixed the 2 bugs in amarok
<Riddell> Tonio_: logout stuff, great thanks
<Riddell> Tonio_: I saw your adept upload, all good
<robertknight> Riddell: Looking ahead to Feisty+X I thought it would be nice to have a class in kdelibs which would be a front-end for KDE applications to ask for installation of additional software.
<Riddell> robertknight: sounds like a top idea
<robertknight> Riddell: What I wanted to know is, what would a convenient way to hook the kdelibs class to the distro-specific stuff might be?
<Riddell> robertknight: hard to say, I'm sure a sane API could be thought up, looking at libgimmie-codecs might help
<robertknight> Where can I find the code for that?
<Riddell> apt-get source libgimme-codec0
<imbrandon> Riddell, rockin thanks, ( about the mtp and non-install stuff )
<imbrandon> i think i have a few other fixes to get updated in the next few hours
<imbrandon> as long as i can get this system to stay online more than 5 minutes hehe
* Jucato waves at Hobbsee! (didn't  see her come in)
<Hobbsee> :)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: could you enlighten me on something in feisty?
<Jucato> about libxine-extracodecs (in multiverse) now just pointing to libxine-ffmpeg (in main)
<Jucato> libxine1-ffmepg actually
<Hobbsee> Jucato: perhaps.
<Jucato> hm.. ok...
* Jucato is still a bit clueless on why/how this happened... and what it means...
<Hobbsee> cant enlighten you on why that is.
<Hobbsee> some libraries went free or something?
<Jucato> like Fluendo's MP3 thingy?
<Hobbsee> probably
<Lure> Hobbsee (or any other motu): can you review basket sync request and confirm and assign it to ubuntu-archive?
<Jucato> hi Lure.
<Jucato> just wondering wonder if you could shed some light on libxine1-ffmpeg in main?
<Lure> Jucato: I have no clue about multimedia stuff. I think siretart is xine expert
<Nuked> greetings
<Lure> Jucato: maybe Tonio_ and Riddell know more
<Lure> Jucato: siretart is in #ubuntu-motu
<Jucato> ah ok.. coz it looks like that libxine-extracodecs (multiverse) in feisty just points to libxine1-ffmpeg (main)...
<Nuked> is there a way in which I can compile qt4 apps on edgy?
<Jucato> thanks Lure
<Nuked> specfically psi 0.11 dev
<Lure> Nuked: yep, you should have pretty recent qt4 in feisty
<Lure> Nuked: most of kubuntu specific apps are now PyQt4
<Nuked> but im not using feisty
<Lure> Nuked: right, you said edgy
<Nuked> I wanted to compile psi 0.11 dev for edgy
<Lure> Nuked: edgy has qt4, just do not know how old...
<Nuked> but I continuously receive an error stating that Verifying Qt 4 build environment ... fail
<Jucato> 4.2 I think
<Nuked> no ideas?
<Hobbsee> Lure: i'll look into it.
<Lure> Hobbsee: thanks
<Hobbsee> Lure: but not this second - going out
<Lure> Hobbsee: but today? (then we need UVF)
<Hobbsee> Lure: yep.  i'll do it before i go to bed.
<Lure> Hobbsee: ta
<Hobbsee> Lure: it's on my todo list, but i'm heading otu to the shops for a bit
<Hobbsee> Lure: my main problem with the debian version is that kdepim stuff ends up being a dep of basket, doesnt it?
<Hobbsee> Lure: and i'm not sure that's worth the integration with kontact.
<Lure> Hobbsee: right, kontact is depends
<Hobbsee> Lure: thinking of gnome/xfce users, who might want the functionality (seeing as it's better than tomboy), without all the apps of kdepim
<Hobbsee> that's the reason i havent requested a sync of it so far, and it's on my "todo" list, instead of my "just ack" list
<Lure> Hobbsee: right, we could build-dep and just recommend?
<Hobbsee> Lure: i believe kontact will be picked up anyway, due to shlibs?
* Hobbsee --> out -back later
<Lure> Hobbsee: ok, will investigate this a bit further
<Hobbsee> Lure: okay.  give me a couple of hours, and i'll be back.
<Lure> Hobbsee: ok
<_StefanS_> mornings
<Jucato> might be too late for this, but can something be done with Filelight wrt to UUID?
<Jucato> basically, it shows entries for UUID, but they're empty/unusable
<serzholino> Nuked: pass to ./configure  path to qt4: /usr/share/qt4
<serzholino> I haven't psi sources here, so can't tell precisely
<serzholino> but i'm on edgy and use psi trunk
<Nuked> serzholino, Its compiling!
<fritsch> _StefanS_: have some problem with  your log out dialoge, if you are using other than the default icons (Crystal Clear here), you cannot see the whole writings (Hibernate, Shutdown) anymore
<_StefanS_> fritsch: can you give me a screenshot, and a link to the iconset ?
<_StefanS_> fritsch: I will go fix it
<Nuked> serzholino, I have shared your find with the people at psi@jabber.org.ru
<Nuked> this way they can wiki it
<fritsch> _StefanS_: screenshot is not possible, because "print" is logged, but i use my digicam
<fritsch> _StefanS_: icons are these: kde-icons-crystalclear , it`s an ubuntu package
<_StefanS_> fritsch: just use ksnapshot with delay
<fritsch> _StefanS_: i try
<_StefanS_> fritsch: 5 secs, start, and logout
<_StefanS_> fritsch: after that you will have it in the clipboard
* _StefanS_ just installed kde-icons-crystalclear
<_StefanS_> fritsch: whats you font settings, btw ?
<fritsch> _StefanS_: the default Sans and so on in 96dpi
<fritsch> _StefanS_: but my monitor resulotion says resolution:    75x75 dots per inch
<_StefanS_> fritsch: I just tried with the crystalclear, and can't really replicate it. I will have to see that screenshot
<_StefanS_> fritsch: shouldn't matter
<fritsch> _StefanS_: http://www.stud.uni-karlsruhe.de/~unatk/stefanslogout.jpg
<_StefanS_> fritsch: ah I see
<_StefanS_> fritsch: whats your res ?
<fritsch> _StefanS_: 1024x768
<_StefanS_> oka
<_StefanS_> fritsch: will you be around for some time ?+
<fritsch> _StefanS_: yes :-)
<_StefanS_> fritsch: need you to test :)
<fritsch> _StefanS_: hehe, oki
* _StefanS_ is firing up kdevelop..
<Nuked> serzholino, thanks again!
<_StefanS_> fritsch: I can sort of replicate the problem
<Lure> Riddell: debdiff for powerbtn handling: http://lure.lu.funpic.de/kubuntu/feisty/acpid.debdiff
<Lure> Riddell: could not find better way to handle multiple users, so we are keeping old behaviour for multi logins for now
<Lure> Riddell: will update the spec to match the implementation, then if acpid upload is OK, we can mark it as complete
<Riddell> Lure: looks good
<XVampireX> Uhm, ok, this was weird... I made a package with checkinstall and it created a tgz package....
<Lure> Riddell: should we check with mjg59 or Keybuk, or will you just upload?
<Riddell> Lure: I presume you've tested it and it works?
<Lure> Riddell: yes, I tested it without logged user, with one KDE session and two KDE sessions
<Lure> Riddell: and the change of code is in kde specific  if, so should be safe for gnome users
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> I'll upload
<Lure> Riddell: thanks
<Lure> Riddell: I am testing more memory leak fixes for python-dbus, cross your fingers
<Lure> Riddell: still the same :-(
<Riddell> my computer just spontaniously hibernated!
<Lure> Riddell: idle?
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> I was typing away at the time
<Lure> check /var/log/acpid
<Lure> Riddell: btw, this python-dbus is strange - is I use upstream version it helps, but not if I use the patch
<Riddell> nothing too interesting in there
<Lure> Riddell: it may be something in our build of package...
<_StefanS_> fritsch: you there ?
<fritsch> _StefanS_: yep
<_StefanS_> fritsch: I need your email so I can send you an update
<fritsch> _StefanS_: look at the pm
<fritsch> _StefanS_: restarting kdm after having installed the package?
<_StefanS_> fritsch: just logout and then in again
<_StefanS_> fritsch: no need to restart kdm
<fritsch> oki
<_StefanS_> fritsch: its on its way. adept_notifier will warn you that you need to update since the package is not signed.
<_StefanS_> fritsch: after we're done testing, just update to the latest ksmserver from the repos, and everything should be fine
<fritsch> _StefanS_: oki, dpkg -i was successfull, adept does not say anything
<fritsch> _StefanS_: see you in 2 mins
<_StefanS_> fritsch: yes
<fritsch> _StefanS_: mmh, it did not change anything?
<Tonio_> hi
<_StefanS_> fritsch: err.. it should - isn't the dialog any higher ?
<_StefanS_> Tonioos
<fritsch> _StefanS_: wait i directly compare to my original photo
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: saw you got the logout in the before freeze
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yup ;)
<_StefanS_> fritsch: it might be that i was too conservative on the increasing the height
<fritsch> _StefanS_: the cancel button is now two times the size height than before
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: fritsch found a small bug concerning the height of the buttons. We're trying to fix that now
<_StefanS_> fritsch: ok, I know what is wrong then
<fritsch> _StefanS_: I "imagine" to see "more" text
<_StefanS_> fritsch: seen that one before
<fritsch> _StefanS_: you want an updated screenshot to see yourself?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: no pb tell me and I'll upload
<_StefanS_> fritsch: would be fine
<fritsch> _StefanS_: http://www.stud.uni-karlsruhe.de/~unatk/stefanslogout2.jpg
<fritsch> _StefanS_: http://www.stud.uni-karlsruhe.de/~unatk/stefanslogout.jpg <- before (old version)
<Riddell> Lure: acpid in
* _StefanS_ just got a nice Synology NAS by mail today... but has to do bugfixes and real work before play
<Lure> Riddell: python-dbus leak solved!
<Riddell> oh?
<_StefanS_> fritsch: thanks
<Riddell> Lure: tell me more!
<Lure> Riddell: it was from postinst cleanup (still with 2.4)
<Lure> Riddell: this is why last patches had no effect for me
<Riddell> so they weren't applied?
<Lure> Riddell: will send you debdiff in couple of minutes
<Riddell> what does postinst have to do with patches?
<Lure> Riddell: they were, but postinst cleanup binary files
<Lure> Riddell: and pyc were not rebuild for some strang reason
<Lure> Riddell: but it is pretty huge upstream patch
<_StefanS_> fritsch: I simply tried to increase the height of the dialog hoping that it would solve things
<_StefanS_> fritsch: I will make a modified one with the height calculation of the buttons somewhat changed
<fritsch> _StefanS_: now you have got my mail, just drop the package in ... i am searching the shower (10 mins approx)
<_StefanS_> fritsch: sure
<Lure> Riddell: python-dbus memory leak fix: http://lure.lu.funpic.de/kubuntu/feisty/py-dbus.debdiff
<Tonio_> Lure: want me to upload ?
<Riddell> Lure: python2.[45]   shouldn't that be python2.*  to make it future proof?
<Lure> Riddell: could be, but there is one line which cannot be done for future (unless you do loop)
<Lure> Riddell: and it is only chage to debian, so I want to keep it low
<Riddell> Tonio_: go ahead
<Riddell> Tonio_: but add the patch name to the changelog please
<imbrandon> apt-get source libmtp
<imbrandon> gah
<Riddell> ooh, imbrandon's alive!
<Hobbsee> yay, imbrandon!
<imbrandon> hehe yea i have been a few hours trying to fix a ftbs
<imbrandon> heh
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure, thanks
<imbrandon> libmtp-dev dosent seeme to be building right so therefor amarok isnt
* imbrandon is looking now
<Riddell> imbrandon: it is built
<Riddell> it just needs to pass binary NEW for the name package name
<imbrandon> ahhh ok
* imbrandon headdesks for not checking
* Hobbsee glares at imbrandon sweetly :)
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, konversation ?
<imbrandon> heh
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: yup :)
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, ok i will today, i need to get beryl uploaded too
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: you've got 8 hours for the latter, iirc.
<Riddell> Tonio_: how did you get the number of desktops down to two?
<Tonio_> imbrandon: I'm ordering the ibm machine this morning fyi ;)
<imbrandon> no feb22 for universe , it will never make main
<imbrandon> Hobbsee, ^^
<Tonio_> Riddell: I didn't why ?
<Hobbsee> Lure: did you figure more of basket, btw?
<Tonio_> Riddell: you mean on my own machine ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: oh, ok, just me then :)
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: ahhh..  yes, good point.
<Tonio_> Riddell: I couldn't find how is that done by default, the modified file is a mistery ;)
<Lure> Hobbsee: not really, but I would hesitate to remove kontact integration due to gnome/xfce users
<Hobbsee> Lure: hrm.  requires more thought.
* Hobbsee didnt think it integrated in that well anyway?
<Lure> Hobbsee: I more care about kde/kubuntu integration as for lone gnome/xfce users - they have tomboy and mono nightmare ;-)
<Hobbsee> Lure: good point
<Riddell> Lure: what's to be done with networkstatus?
<Hobbsee> Lure: done
<Lure> Hobbsee: thanks
* Hobbsee wishes that people wouldnt expect support for versoins that arent in the archive
<Riddell> ok, why is my laptop hibernating again?!
<imbrandon> Riddell, its tired/sleepy still?
<imbrandon> :)
<Lure> Riddell: I did not have much time to play with it. I think Tonio_ confirmed it works for kontact (Tonio_ right?), but I want to implement kopete changes today
<Riddell> Lure: does it need added to the seed?
<Lure> Riddell: good is that we have public holiday and weather, so I may have time to code it inbetween playing games with my ids ;-)
<_StefanS_> fritsch: sent you a mail
<Tonio_> Lure: yes works with kontact
<Lure> Riddell: yes, we should add it to seed, knetworkmanager is already in archive, just kopete patch is missing
<Tonio_> Lure: for kopete, only supported in the groupwyse protocol
<Tonio_> Lure: every protocol need patching
<Lure> Tonio_: exaclty, I will implement the same for Jabber & MSN (which I use), could also add others if testers are willing to test
<Lure> s/weather/bad weather/ ;-)
* Hobbsee wonders what this is about
<Tonio_> Lure: great
<Lure> Hobbsee: KubuntuFeistyNetworking
<Lure> Hobbsee: kopete will autoreconnect when network gets available again
<Lure> Hobbsee: no need to set Online manually
<Hobbsee> Lure: ahhh, neat.  can you force it to not show up all the dialogs when it cant find a network connection in the first place, though?
<Lure> Hobbsee: did not look in the code, but networkstatus may have already removed this
* Hobbsee doesnt need 6 or so damned boxes telling her the same thing!  gah!
<Riddell> Lure: so it should work with kontact already?
<Lure> Hobbsee: yep, but it seems that is current design - each protocol does connection on their own and they are not synchronized
<Hobbsee> Lure: ugh.  that does suck
<Lure> Riddell: according to Tonio_, yes - just install latest knetworkmanager and networkstatus
<Lure> Tonio_: thanks for python-dbus upload
<Tonio_> Lure: you're welcome
<fritsch> _StefanS_: brb
<fritsch> _StefanS_: now there is no writing at all
<_StefanS_> fritsch: ah crap.. back to the coding
<_StefanS_> fritsch: no need for at screenshot
<fritsch> _StefanS_: if interested, i already made on .. same url as before, but now with s'/$2\.jpg/3\.jpg/'
<_StefanS_> fritsch: oka, thanks. I might need to go down to 1024x768 to test it.
<_StefanS_> fritsch: hate doing that in blind
<_StefanS_> fritsch: I will mail you when I think its done.
* Lure downloads kopete source...
<Lure> Riddell: I have updated spec with current status: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KubuntuFeistyNetworking
<Lure> Riddell: will you update seeds (have marked it as in progress)
<sebas> Lure: So the dbus-python memleak is fixed?
<Lure> sebas: yes, huge patch for python-dbus
<sebas> Aye. Good.
<Lure> sebas: python-dbus 0.80 is major rewrite and needs time to polish
<Lure> sebas: they will release 0.80.2 soon
<sebas> Yeah, I gathered that it's a rewrite
* sebas is doing house-cleaning stuff.
<Riddell> linspire based on Kubuntu!  http://www.linspire.com/lindows_news_pressreleases.php
<Riddell> Lure: yes
<Riddell> Lure, Tonio_: when I run networkstatus and run kontact without a network configured in knetworkmanager it just complains as normal
<Lure> Riddell: is Linspire KDE based?
<Riddell> yes
<Lure> Riddell: cool
<Tonio_> Riddell: hu ?
<Riddell> half way down http://www.linspire.com/linspire_letter_archives.php?id=40
<Tonio_> let me test
<Tonio_> Riddell: the kded service is running ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: what should it say?
<Tonio_> Riddell: nothing
<Riddell> Tonio_: dcop kded says it is
<Tonio_> Riddell: when knetworkmanager isn't conected, nothing happened
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay let me test
<Riddell> if I click on Check Mail it just gives me the normal error of "host foo.com not found"
<Tonio_> Riddell: of course ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: the point isn't to remove this
<Riddell> so what's changed?
<Tonio_> Riddell: if you set kmail to autocheck at startup, it will not check
<Tonio_> no autocheck every 5 minutes until the network is connected
<Tonio_> Riddell: it is meant to manage when to perform the mail check, not to change the way the mail check works
<Lure> Riddell: it might be that manual ops still do what user ask them to do
<Tonio_> Riddell: maybe that can be patched too
<Tonio_> Riddell: just tested here, works for me
<Riddell> where do I set the auto mail check?
<Tonio_> in the accounts config on the bottom
<Tonio_> Riddell: check "get mails at startup"
<Tonio_> Riddell: but I agree patching the check mail functionnality would be nice too
<Tonio_> not that hard to patch though
<Riddell> dunno, it's nice to be able to override network manager when it's being silly
<Riddell> hmm, I get "unknown host" at startup now
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum....
<Tonio_> Riddell: up to date ?
<Riddell> dist-upgrade yesterday
<Tonio_> strange works here....
<Tonio_> Riddell: your knetworkanager version ?
<Tonio_> ubuntu8 here
<Riddell> 0.1
<Riddell> ubuntu7
* Riddell upgrades
<Tonio_> that's it ;)
<Tonio_> you don't have the patched version
<Tonio_> you should dist-upgrade, ubuntu8 is published !
* Riddell fires up the dist-upgrade tool
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe
<Riddell> which is sort of available for general testing if anyone wants to
<Riddell> hmm, oops, it crashes if I don't have a network connection
<Tonio_> what crashes ? kontact ?
<Lure> hi allee_
<Riddell> no, dist-upgrade tool
<Tonio_> Riddell: hehe okay
* Tonio_ goes in a bug-triage day today
<Tonio_> starting with kds
<doelman> kds?
<doelman> that's the name of my soccer team ;)
<Jucato> kubuntu-default-settings
<Tonio_> Riddell: interesting bug report
<Tonio_> Riddell: someone mentions that when using an kde app on ubuntu/gnome default settings are not applied
<Jucato> Tonio_: speaking of kds, last time in Edgy, the Default color scheme used on an install doesn't seem to match the .kcsrc file in kds
<Tonio_> Riddell: shouldn't ubuntu-desktop depend on kds ?
<Tonio_> Jucato: it does afaik ;)
<Riddell> mmm, I doubt we'll get them to do that
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes but well for example cursor doesn't work, as defined in kds
<Jucato> Tonio_: not for the color of inactive window borders. that's the only diff
<Tonio_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-default-settings/+bug/35969
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 35969 in kubuntu-default-settings "Default mouse cursor does not revert when uninstalling Kubuntu" [Low,Confirmed] 
<Tonio_> Jucato: will look
<Jucato> Tonio_: anyway, that was for edgy... dunno what's happening in feisty
<Tonio_> Jucato: will tell you  :)
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> is the UUID thing (libata?) going to be a permanent thing in *buntu?
<Tonio_> Riddell: well, I may just discuss this with seb128 to get his feeling
<Tonio_> Riddell: amarok is widelly used by gnome users too, so a good integration might be interesting for them too
<Riddell> worth a shot
<Tonio_> Riddell: and second point, why can't kdesu remember the password ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: is there technical issue on that point ?
<Riddell> yes, it's not easy to fix
<Tonio_> okay
<Riddell> but sudo does remember the password, it's just that kdesu asks for it again anyway (you can use the wrong password and it will still work)
<Tonio_> yes I noticed this
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning the media patches, if we decide to remove them, that'll not go against the feature freeze right ?
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> why would we remove then?
<Riddell> them
<Tonio_> Riddell: seb128 suggests making kdelibs4 recommending kds
<Tonio_> Riddell: I think that makes sense no ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: bah it's been decided that I make a page with all fixed and new issues and that we vote to keep them or not in the next meeting
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's what we all agreed :) (you included)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I must say I wrote a 1st shot of that list, and it seems to create more issues than it resolves....
<Riddell> Tonio_: seems like a sensible idea, I'm not sure what the state of package managers doing anything useful with recommends is though
<Riddell> Tonio_: Sime said he was looking to fix some issues in media patches
<Tonio_> Riddell: I should give him a list then....
<Riddell> Tonio_: sorry, I thought you ment multimedia simplification for some reason a minute ago
<Tonio_> Riddell: but some of those are unfixable appart from removing part of the patches
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah okay :) I couldn't understand hehe :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: for example the "unmount" missing, we simply have to abort that part of the patch cause that creates major issues when using qtparted or any tool that needs the partition to be unmounted
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll connect with Sime on that point
<Lure> Riddell: umount missing is not Sime_'s patch - it is KDE issue!
<Lure> Tonio_: ^^^
<Tonio_> Lure: are you sure ?
<Lure> Tonio_: yep, this was discussed also on bko
<Lure> afair
<Tonio_> Lure: I was pretty sure that was part of the simplification done by those patches
<Lure> Tonio_: they changed to hal stuff and cannot implement it properly (no preumount event or something)
<Tonio_> Lure: how do you explain prople meeting this issue are building kdebase without the patch to get it to work ? :)
<Tonio_> Lure: not that issue
<Tonio_> Lure: I talk about the "right click > unmount" on the desktop icon
<Lure> Tonio_: ok, that is different - I though about umount not indicating when done
<Lure> Tonio_: that is for me bigger concern than other issues, but it looks like no easy fix :-(
<Tonio_> Lure: hehe, don't worry I perfectly know that is kde issue, we spent about 2 month discussing this here :)
<Tonio_> Lure: well if you need to format an external drive, you simply cannot except unmounting with cli
<Tonio_> that's a major issue in my opinion too
<Tonio_> same if you want to recover files or do anything related to partitions
<Lure> Tonio_: yep
<Riddell> burning rewritable CDs is affected too
<Riddell> ok, groovy, got kontact working with networkstatus
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah ? didn't figure out this one ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: in fact everything that is just not "easy media" things is affected
<Tonio_> as long as you don't just "plug and open"
<Tonio_> and about integration...... crappy icon names, empty things in /media etc....
<Tonio_> I hope Sime can improve this but that sounds like lots of things to change and test before the release
<Tonio_> Riddell: cool :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I was surprised it didn't work for you as I spent about 1 full day testing this ;)
<Tonio_> I'm fixing beagle for kde autostart
<Jucato> hm... on Edgy, "kompile: Depends: kdesu which is a virtual package."
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm concerned about the beagle configuration app
<Lure> Tonio_: who cares about beagle ;-)
<Tonio_> Riddell: kerry duplicates this as it also allows to configure beagle, so I think that should be hidden in kmenu
<Tonio_> Lure: lots of people unfortunatelly :)
<Riddell> difficult one that
<Riddell> people might install beagle and wonder why it doesn't show up
<Lure> kopete is so strange - they have proper networkstatus support in libkopete, but then they use it in each protocol... And only smppdcs uses it. :-(
<Jucato> excuse, what's the package again that you need to install so that debugging symbols will be enabled in, for example, Kopete?
<gnomefreak> Jucato: either -dbg (with normal repos) or -dbgsym (for pittis repo)
<Jucato> so kdenetwork-dbg for kopete right?
<Lure> ok, even smppdcs does not use it really ;-)
<Riddell> would be nice if konqueror had networkstatus support
<gnomefreak> Jucato: something like that but should kopete have its own package
<Jucato> gnomefreak: tried to check. nada. maybe because it's in kdenetwork
<Lure> Riddell: or firefox... ;-)
<Jucato> gnomefreak: btw... have you noticed problems with the recent updates made available?
<Riddell> Lure: were you asking about setting kubuntu-feisty-networking to implemented earlier?
<gnomefreak> Jucato: no ive been in an edgy chroot for last week
<Lure> Riddell: we can, if you seed networkstatus
<Lure> Riddell: I am not sure if kopete will get in (it will need FF exception for sure)
<Lure> Riddell: I would personally like to get it in, as I hate to forget to set status Online at work when changing places whole day (meetings)
<Tonio_> Lure: hum, not a new feature as it exists in groupwise
<Riddell>    * Added networkstatus to desktop-i386, desktop-amd64, desktop-powerpc,
<Riddell>      desktop-ia64, desktop-sparc, desktop-hppa
<Jucato> gnomefreak: oh... seems like some people (inlcuding me) got some held back packages... linux- stuff
<Riddell> Lure: go go implemented!
<Lure> Riddell: thanks
<Tonio_> Lure: can be considered an extension of existing feature no ?
* gnomefreak hasnt seen held back packages in feisty
<gnomefreak> but i have 73 waiting for me as of yesterday
<Tonio_> Riddell: I was waiting for people feedback to change the seeds hehe :)
<Jucato> gnomefreak: I mean on edgy
<Lure> Tonio_: if Riddell is happy, others are happy too ;-)
* Riddell always happy
<Tonio_> Lure: yes, I forgot this, stupid of me :)
<gnomefreak> Jucato: i have a minimal edgy chroot no kde
<Lure> do we need Zero Conf config in kde-systemsesttings?
<Lure> that is another point from the spec
<Lure> Any avahi/zeroconf user here?
<Tonio_> Lure: why not ?
<Jucato> gnomefreak: ah.. but the problematic packages are linux-headers and stuff... anyway. thanks
<Lure> Tonio_: if it is zeroconf, it should not have config, right?
* Lure -> lunch, bbl
<gnomefreak> havent seen them
<Riddell> Lure: no reason why not
<Tonio_> Lure: haha :)
<Riddell> Lure: /etc/default/avahi-daemon still exists
<Riddell> Lure: and people will want to turn it off
<Riddell> Lure: i use zeroconf all the time
<Lure> Riddell: I am talking about Network Settings -> Zeroconf Service Discovery
<Lure> Riddell: I really do not know when would this make sense - zeroconf has no side effect if you have regular net, afair
<Lure> Riddell: and it should be secure, that why it is default
<Lure> Riddell: but we can also drop that idea from spec if you think it is needed
<Riddell> Lure: it's still needed, same as it always has been
<Lure> Riddell: ok, will remove it from spec
<Lure> Riddell: spec marked as Implemented - all credits to Tonio_ ;-)
<Lure> Riddell: should we mark samba spec as Deferred?
<Lure> Tonio_: ^^^
<Tonio_> Lure: yes, we should, samba looks like broken on fristy btw
<Lure> Tonio_: will you do it?
<Tonio_> Lure: not for feisty, too late for this
<Lure> Tonio_: no, marking it as Deferred ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: ah yes, I will :)
<Lure> Tonio_: I am sure you can manage this before FF ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: hard to test the plugin for kde is samba doesn't work right ? ;)
<Lure> Tonio_: yep, but you can fix samba first ;-)
<Tonio_> Lure: ouch, I know samba quite well, but that's not an easy job you know :)
<Lure> Tonio_: yep, I know samba codebase, as we wanted to add support for offline files...
<nixternal> well, it looks official, Ubuntu will be using CNR from Linspire
<Jucato> O.O
<Lure> nixternal: yep, and Linspire will be Kubuntu based ;-)
<Jucato> -_-
<nixternal> http://tinyurl.com/2nsgbo
<nixternal> well Linspire being Kubuntu based is F'N AWESOME!
<nixternal> Dude, Linspire is a decent seller in our local computer shops for people looking for inexpensive pc's
<Jucato> is this for real?
<nixternal> Jucato: yes
<nixternal> it has been in talks for a couple of months now
<nixternal> today they went and put out the pr reports
<Jucato> they didn't put out pr reports for the community?
<Jucato> (ubuntu community, that is...)
<Jucato> oh well, what's done is done. if it's for the greater good, so be it :D
* Jucato goes afk in the meantime...
<nixternal> Jucato: I will leave that one alone of course
<nixternal> ;)
<Riddell> nixternal: s/using/having available/
<nixternal> Riddell: sorry about that :) yes, making it available, we will always use the repos :)
<nixternal> I guess a lot of people expressed interest in the product. I haven't messed with it in about 6 months probably, so from what I heard it has gotten better
<mhb> Riddell: of course not :o) I would only expect a different evening other than FF evening :o)
<mhb> good afternoon to everyone
<Jucato> Riddell: thanks for clarifying that :)
* Jucato has been confused a lot lately, about some Kubuntu things...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i wouldnt worry
* Hobbsee is often confused.
<Jucato> heh :)
<Jucato> I still haven't gotten that libxine-extracodecs/libxine1-ffmpeg thing sorted out... but I just realized I shouldn't really be thinking much about it :P
<bddebian> Heya
<Jucato> hi manchicken
<manchicken> howdy
<manchicken> vmware is sucking today.  Man I hate this setup.
<bddebian> Oh sure Jucato, no hi for me today eh? :-)
<Jucato> oh lol sorry. I was afk :)
<Jucato> hi bddebian!! :)
<bddebian> :-)
<Jucato> manchicken: have you tried virtualbox?
* Jucato is currently organizing his blog categories under a "linux" category for a free software feed
<Tonio_> Jucato: talking about virtual things, kqemu has been released with gpl licence :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: we should look at packaging this
<Tonio_> that makes qemu 4-5 times faster
<Jucato> nice
<Tonio_> Jucato: the "k" isn't for "kde" :)
<Jucato> lol I Know :)
<Jucato> doesn't the KVM in the 2.6.20 kernel also make Qemu faster?
<Tonio_> Jucato: yes it does, but not as much as kqemu
<Jucato> :)
<Tonio_> we should also look at the kde solutions for qemu
<Tonio_> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=52641&PHPSESSID=fb6aedce0a51f455566abfba6d7d2760
<Tonio_> hum, interesting !
<Tonio_> would be nice if that was integrated to amarok via a key combinason
<Jucato> kde-apps is a gold mine (and a mine sometimes)
<n8k99> hi everybody
<n8k99> basket 0.6.0 is listed on its home page as being able to integrate with kontact - but i can not make taht work
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have 45 minutes to upgrade ksynaptics :)
<Tonio_> before the freeze !
<Riddell> eek!
<Jucato> n8k99: compiled or .deb?
<n8k99> as is packaged in feisty
<Jucato> hm...
* Jucato tries to install the .deb
<Tonio_> Jucato: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=50780
<Tonio_> interesting ;) deserves testing I think
<Jucato> ooh definitely
<Tonio_> updated 2005...
<Jucato> n8k99: hm... it might be a kontact bug from KDE 3.5.6... because I remember not being able to integrate basket (compiled) into kontact 3.5.6 (from SVN) either
<Tonio_> oups 2007 sorry :)
<Jucato> 05 Feb 2007 :)
<n8k99> Jucato: i became aware of this from one of the kde mailing lists-
<n8k99> Jucato: it seems that building basket from svn rather than kunbutu repos solves it
<Jucato> n8k99: hm... the basket I compiled was from their own site (.tar.gz)
<n8k99> Jucato: hmmm... then i guess you are right it is a kontact issue
<Jucato> Tonio_: have you seen this? http://sourceforge.net/projects/kqemu/
<Jucato> n8k99: I'll ask
<n8k99> Jucato: should be able to integrate by chosing components
<Jucato> yeah
<n8k99> Jucato: like adding Kalarm, etc.
<Jucato> iirc, I was able to do that in basket 0.6.0 and kontact 3.5.5
<Jucato> wb manchicken
<Tonio_> Jucato: that kommander shit.....
<Jucato> lol
<Riddell> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Riddell> :)
* manchicken stabs windows multiple times with a rusty blade...
<Tonio_> Jucato: that's kommander sweet !
<Jucato> oh yeah.. lol
<Tonio_> Riddell: concerning voip, should we reconsider providing twinkle ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: version 1.0 looks stable and mature, and has a few UI improvements (not simple but better)
<Tonio_> the only big issue is 3 deps in universe.....
<Tonio_> too late for ksynaptics.... requires lib update too :'(
<Riddell> Tonio_: which library need updated?
<Riddell> Tonio_: we have no space on the CD
<Tonio_> Riddell: libsynaptics
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes that was my guess too.... no space....
<Riddell> Tonio_: well they're both in universe
<Tonio_> Riddell: that'll be a nightmare for further development...
<Tonio_> Riddell: yes but the freeze is in 10 minutes now :) I'll probably do UFV exceptions later
<Riddell> where do you get this 16:00 freeze time from?
<Tonio_> Riddell: ubuntu-motu list
<Tonio_> Thursday the 8th at 16:00 UTC will start the Feisty Upstream Version
<Tonio_> Freeze (UVF) for Universe/Multiverse. [0] 
<Tonio_> ho 16 utc ! one hour left....
<Riddell> Tonio_: just do it
<Riddell> point any blame at me :)
* bddebian points at Riddell
<Riddell> Tonio_: http://qsynaptics.sourceforge.net/ only lists the same or older versions as we have in feisty
<Tonio_> Riddell: kde-apps ;)
<Tonio_> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=17286
<Tonio_> updated yesterday
<Riddell> ok
<Riddell> Tonio_: did you do ksynaptics?
<Tonio_> Riddell: nope, sorry, I was on phone for 1 hour...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll do it toonight and make UVF exceptions, no big deal
<toma> feature freeze today?
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll ping mdz, he's generally very respondive
<Tonio_> toma: upstream version freeze for universe...
<Tonio_> Riddell: sorry but mum is prior to kubuntu packaging :)
<toma> Tonio_: already in effect, or today last day?
<Tonio_> toma: in effect for 2 hours
<Riddell> Tonio_: it's the motu-uvf team you want to ping
<toma> Tonio_: ah, i saw a new version of kscope was packaged for debian
<Tonio_> Riddell: indeed that's universe sorry ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: that'll be done toonight
<Riddell> Lure: did you or anyone e-mail ubuntu-devel with that list from KubuntuApps?
<Lure> Riddell: no, I wanted to get it review first and then discuss it with tfheen
<Lure> Riddell: even better if you do it
<Riddell> Lure: yep, I'll do it
<toma> should i wrap up kscope 1.5.0 or rather not?
<toma> or file a sync request
<toma> dinner, bbl
<Riddell> toma: you need to follow https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2007-February/001256.html
<toma> Riddell: no reasons for an exception request
<toma> nothing ubunutuish on fosdem?
<Riddell> no, hasn't been in previous years either
<Riddell> except for jdub talking
<manchicken_> Riddell: Do you have any more adept features you want me to shoe-horn in before feature freeze?
<manchicken> The only thing I have left with changelog support is getting it to not crash in updater (no idea why it crashes in updater but not manager).
<Riddell> manchicken: changelogs is flaky, if you look at one package it works, but then look at the next package and it shows the changelog of the first
<apokryphos> Linspire based on Kubuntu now? Interesting =)
<superstoned> Riddell: congrats on the debconf-kde-frontend integration. nice work...
<manchicken> Riddell: Really?
<manchicken> That's neat.
<manchicken> I'll have to squish that feller.
<manchicken> I didn't notice that same behavior, but I don't have my development box on me right now, so I can't verify that it's not just my memory that is mistaken.
<Riddell> manchicken: but also see #ubuntu-meeting log, there's something needs done for apport, although I'm not quite sure yet what that is
<manchicken> apport?
* manchicken is blanking...
<Riddell> crash handler
<manchicken> Ah.
<Riddell> which someone has done a qt port of apparantly
<manchicken> Interesting.
<manchicken> Instead of drkonqi?
<Riddell> it would only be for non KDE/c++ apps for now
<manchicken> Ah.
<sebas> For the python part, I can't think of a way how to add crash catching
<manchicken> Is that where KDE is moving?
<Riddell> sebas: well this should do it magically :)
<sebas> I mean, if we know about some crash, we can add an exception handler anyway
<manchicken> sebas: I know in Perl you can trap die, I'd be surprised if you couldn't do that in Python.
* sebas wouldn't know how.
<Riddell> sebas: we can, but it's nicer if something does it magically for us, like happens in c++ KDE apps
<sebas> Hm, magic is beyond me today, I'm afraid.
<manchicken> Well, it happens in KDE apps because that's part of KApplication or whatever IIRC.
<manchicken> Or KMainWindow
<Riddell> sys.exceptionhandler = myExceptionHandler
<manchicken> It's just trapping signal 11.
<Riddell> def myExceptionHandler(self):
<Riddell>   print "uh oh"
<manchicken> Actually, I think it's trapping more than just 11.
<manchicken> There's more than just SIGSEGV that could be crashy ^_^
<manchicken> btw Riddell, sweet hackergotchi.
<manchicken> Excellent hat.
<Riddell> I thought so too, nixternal made it for me
<Riddell> the hackergotchi, not the hat
<manchicken> He's doing a lot of that.  he
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> He did mine, too.
<manchicken> Mad gimp skillz
<sebas> Riddell: Heh, nice :)
<manchicken> That'd be awesome if he made the hat, too.
<manchicken> I could use a nice hat.
<manchicken> Anyway, Riddell, my one and only task this weekend--other than the AJAX Perl speech I'm giving--is to get changelogs working and sucking less.
<manchicken> The not updating properly bit and the crashing in updater are the only two issues I'm aware of with it.
<manchicken> I liked sticking it into the tab.  I think it makes sense there.
<Riddell> yes, it does
<Riddell> what's the updater crash?
<nixternal> muhehe!
<nixternal> I had to run home and meet the UPS man, he had my mem upgrade for my lappy. Now I have to drive all the way back to school
<nixternal> yes, Riddell hackergotchi rocks. He didn't even realize he had that picture. I stumbled acrossed it on his blog/webpage
<manchicken> The updater crashes when you hit the details button with that patch.
<Riddell> manchicken: found another bug, when run on edgy and pointed at http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-development it doesn't prompt for upgrade
<manchicken> You updated the upgrade*.cpp in kubuntu_upgrader?
<manchicken> (I still don't think meta-release should be hard-coded)
<Riddell> I did
<Riddell> manchicken: not much choice for this time anyway
<manchicken> Riddell: I'm about to make a hardcodes.h and move those into there.
<manchicken> I'd rather a named constant hardcode that a literal constant hardcode.
<Riddell> manchicken: doesn't make much difference, but it should be overridable in a config file
<manchicken> Yeah, but I think it's easier to maintain with named constants.  Either way it's nit-picky at this point.
<manchicken> I just need to get changelog working.
<Riddell> oh man, kubuntu-users has gone off topic again
<Sime> Is there anything interesting going to happen on the audio front for feisty?
<Sime> Riddell: thats some very interesting news wrt linspire.
<Riddell> Sime: konsole seems to have a new beep sound.  not sure what you mean otherwise
<Riddell> it is indeed
<Sime> anyone non-arts
<Sime> anything
<Sime> jack...
<_StefanS_> hi there
<Riddell> Sime: jack isn't in main
<Sime> Riddell: I remember danimo calling about patches for amarok a long time ago.
<Riddell> Sime: I don't remember that
<Sime> Riddell: ...long time ago.
<_StefanS_> fritsch: had to do some regular work, so I haven't gotten a fix for you yet.
<Riddell> oh man, kubuntu-users is getting worse
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: fancy tracking a little kaffeine bug ?
<Tonio_> shouldn't be hard to fix, but too complicated for my super limited c++ capabilities :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: Sure, I thought I would have time to play with my new NAS today - but just gimme the info, and i'll have a look :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: see https://launchpad.net/bugs/22902
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 22902 in kaffeine "kaffeine ignores xine engine even if installed" [Medium,Fix released] 
<Tonio_> I can confirm the issue, it appeared with version 0.8.1
<_StefanS_> err "Fix released" ? ..
<_StefanS_> still an issue
<_StefanS_> ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: previously fixed but the problem reappeared
<_StefanS_> oh regressions
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: ya ! well the point is just that the kparts are not listed in the "configuration" menu, that's all
<Tonio_> should be easy to fix I assume
<_StefanS_> ah
<_StefanS_> yes probably
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm now doing the synaptics fix
<Tonio_> "ufv" sorry :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_:  did anyone else besides fritsch complain about the new logout ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: nobody :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: good, I will also have a go at fixing that very soon.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: just my opinion, very nice ! except maybe the logout icon could be better, but I'm sure you already know this and that's in the work
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yes, I like it too :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: and I agree on the logout, maybe we should just have used the back icon, as it seemed more equal to the others
<Tonio_> yup maybe, well we have time to change this
<_StefanS_> yes now that the feature is in :)
<_StefanS_> I was a little worried it wouldn't make it hehe
<Tonio_> hehe :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: the previous fix of that kparts issue, you are sure it was inside kaffeine  ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: the issue was different
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: the point is the last post should be a new bug
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: oka
<yuriy> _StefanS_: bug 83968
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83968 in kdebase "New KDE Logout window has no possibily to choose kernel version to boot from" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83968
<yuriy> though i didn't realize that ever worked in the first place..
<_StefanS_> yuriy: actually I just ignored it, since I couldn't find any way to get to show  :)
<_StefanS_> yuriy: err.. get it to show
<_StefanS_> must be tired
<_StefanS_> I will fix it
<Lure> yuriy: it worked if you set "savedefault" in menu.lst
<Lure> _StefanS_: there is option is System Settings -> Advanced -> Login Manager (or Session Manager?)
<_StefanS_> Lure: hmm I dont see it.. only an option for changing the boot manager
<yuriy> Lure, _StefanS_: bug 29684
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 29684 in kubuntu-default-settings "Proposal: Set the bootmanager option in KDM by default to Grub" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/29684
<Lure> _StefanS_: Login Manager -> Shutdown -> Boot Manager = GRUB
<_StefanS_> oh
<Lure> _StefanS_: it is not very obvious ;-)
<Lure> yuriy: yep, but we have non-GRUB platforms too (ppc)
<_StefanS_> You wouldn't have a map around ? .. I can set up my GPS to find it using coordinates
<_StefanS_> hehe
<yuriy> oh and bug 57066 which i don't get if it's actually fixed or not
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 57066 in kdebase "Choosing which grub item to boot into when restarting doesn't work" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/57066
<yuriy> but anyways, 29684 is why i thought it never worked in the first place
<yuriy> haven't tried it myself since then
<_StefanS_> this is just hilarious : "// this section is copied as-is into ubuntulogout as well"
<_StefanS_> just didn't do it hehe
<paines> hi
<paines> how do i enable playing of encrypted dvd's / or where to get libdvdcss for feisty
<_StefanS_> paines: add the plf repositories
<_StefanS_> paines: check the private msg
<paines> _StefanS_: thanks dude
<_StefanS_> paines: please remember that it contain illegal packages depending on your country... and blahblah
<_StefanS_> can contain hehe
<paines> i justed poured a vodka organge together, and thought its a good moment to watch "fear and loathign in las vegas". No goverment on earth could be against this.
<sebas> paines: Sure a vodka-orange is enough? ;-)
<paines> yes
<paines> it better
<paines> ;-)
<Lure> _StefanS_: it would be cool if I could still use keyboard to select option in shutdown menu
<Lure> _StefanS_: I am heavy keyboard user and was used to do logout selection with keyboard too
<Lure> _StefanS_: icons that you use, are from IconLoader, right?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: plf is dead, medibuntu now :)
<Tonio_> paines: use the edgy medibuntu repo and install libdvdcss2
* yuriy just read Riddell's blog, good news.  Does this mean the adept user input bug(s) can be closed?
<Tonio_> yuriy: yeah
<yuriy> is the fix going to be backported?
<yuriy> i'm also surprised linspire is being based on ubuntu. though i didn't know they were already based on debian
<Tonio_> yuriy: dunno for a backport.....
<yuriy> wth i can't install flash
<Riddell> yuriy: yes to edgy
<yuriy> i wanted to check the qt debconf thing, so i removed flash with adept
<yuriy> and now clicking install won't do anything both in the manager and in the installer
<yuriy> in the installer clicking the checkbox just does nothing, doesn't check it off
<yuriy> other packages work fine
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: i sent him medibuntu :)
<_StefanS_> Lure: Do you mean the & shortcuts ?
<_StefanS_> Lure: they are from iconloader, DesktopIcon
<Lure> _StefanS_: Tab + cursor keys + Enter
<_StefanS_> sorry I was just out watching tv
<Lure> _StefanS_: no problem, enjoy tv ;-)
<_StefanS_> Lure: arrow up/down to select between buttons you mean ?
<Lure> _StefanS_: yes
<_StefanS_> oka I will just have to fix that
<_StefanS_> Well I'm back now, my wife shut of the tv and went to bed while i was in here for 1 minute hehe
<_StefanS_> Lure: can you test that boot stuff for the logout ?
<_StefanS_> Lure: aw wait, there was an error
<Lure> _StefanS_: I can - just pass me .deb or patch
<_StefanS_> Lure: yep I have to figure out some stuff first
<_StefanS_> Lure: will do
<Riddell> Lure: did your dbus fix get uploaded?
<Lure> Riddell: yes
<Lure> Riddell: should be in the archives (did not get updated here as I have my own built one)
<Lure> Riddell: having apport for qt sound nice - will we install it by default?
<Riddell> great
<Riddell> Lure: that's yet to be seen, I h
<Riddell> have to investigate the package, which I think pitti will upload today or tomorrow
<yuriy> hmm the software-properties command i used might be screwed up
<yuriy> also not available anymore, because it should be -gtk or -kde and -kde is still not there
<_StefanS_> Lure: could you add the following to ksmserverrc: [Logout] \n doUbuntuLogout=0 \n and then give me a screenshot of the dropdown box ?
<_StefanS_> Lure: just use ksnapshot with a delay to catch the logout screen
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I've got an edgy here to compare with the kaffeine bug, it seems like the ServiceTypes are okay, but I will investigate more
* Lure selected Restart by accident ;-)
<Lure> _StefanS_: yes, list of boot options work
<Lure> _StefanS_: will make snapshot now
<_StefanS_> Lure: was it a nice restart ? :D
* _StefanS_ did the exact same thing once or twice as well
<Lure> _StefanS_: yep, with fade in the back ;-)
<_StefanS_> hehe
<_StefanS_> wasn't there a sticky notes application sometime that was named kbasket ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: edgy has 0.8.0 right ?
<Lure> _StefanS_: http://lure.lu.funpic.de/tmp/Shutdown.png
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: seems to me that the issue is due to 0.8.1
<Lure> _StefanS_: it is named basket and I just requested a sync for 1.0 version today ;-)
<Lure> Tonio_: edgy has 0.6.0
<Tonio_> Lure: no
<Tonio_> Lure: talking about kaffeine
<_StefanS_> sweet
<Lure> Tonio_: sorry, I meant basket
<Tonio_> Lure: no pb ;)
<_StefanS_> I tried knotes, but that doesn't really cut it
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: edgy has 0.8.2 we have 0.8.3
<Tonio_> difference might be there I assume
<Lure> _StefanS_: bug 83930
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83930 in basket "sync 1.0~rc2-1 from debian/experimental" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/83930
<_StefanS_> Lure: like the resolution, hehe
<_StefanS_> Lure: well I will try to fix that
<Lure> _StefanS_: yep, and that is on 15.4" LCD
<_StefanS_> Lure: are you on a thinkpad?
* Lure really likes high DPI screens
<Lure> _StefanS_: HP nw8240
<_StefanS_> ah thats good too
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: okay, I can look into that version stuff
<yuriy> wow nice resolution indeed
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: thanks
<yuriy> hmm adept really ought to show download speed
<_StefanS_> Lure: I'm curious.. does that extra dropdown appear when you have more than the 3 default entries?
<Lure> yuriy: true, now that it is really usable you notice this small details ;-)
<Lure> manchicken: ^^^
<yuriy> heh true, i almost never used it until about a week ago
<Lure> _StefanS_: you need to press on button and hold in order to get the list
<_StefanS_> oka
<Lure> _StefanS_: I would suspect it gets populated if more than one entry
<Lure> _StefanS_: there is code in shutdowndlg.cpp
<_StefanS_> I know ;)
<_StefanS_> I kinda been there alot
<Lure> _StefanS_: I just know that code by accident when I implemented HAL suspend/hibenrate buttons
<Lure> _StefanS_: ;-)
<_StefanS_> oh
<_StefanS_> you did that
<_StefanS_> I wrapped the stuff I did around your code as best as I could
<Lure> _StefanS_: it works, that is what it counts ;-)
<manchicken> wuddup Lure?
<Lure> manchicken: we are missing troughput numbers in download bars in adept ;-)
<Lure> manchicken: [22:44]  <yuriy> hmm adept really ought to show download speed
<manchicken> Ah.
<manchicken> Guess.  That's what I do.
<manchicken> :P
* yuriy was about to file a bug on it
<manchicken> Would that be a bug or a feature?
<manchicken> I don't know which I'd call that.
<yuriy> i guess that would be a feature
<manchicken> Maybe we could *call* it a bug so we could scope-creep it past feature freeze :P
<manchicken> Though I wouldn't advocate that.
<yuriy> well anyways i'll file it so it won't be forgotten
<Lure> manchicken: I am sure this is regression caused by your patches ;-)
<manchicken> I'm not.  My code is perfect.  Shame on you for suggesting otherwise.
<Lure> manchicken: we *have* to fix it ;-)
<manchicken> You *have* to fix it perhaps :P
<manchicken> heh
<_StefanS_> Lure: I need some help enabling rebootOptions to show that dialog
<yuriy> navigating launchpad is still a bit confusing sometimes, but the really annoying thing is it's so slow!
<yuriy> is that just me?
<Riddell> yuriy: software-properties is still stuck in binary NEW
<Lure> yuriy: yep, recently it is slower
<Riddell> yuriy: it should be processed tomorrow
<yuriy> Riddell: kk. but the gtk version doesn't work anymore, get a python TypeError
<Lure> _StefanS_: how can I help?
<Riddell> yuriy: not my fault :)
<yuriy> i know :)
<_StefanS_> Lure: find the option that enables the dropdown. Its called rebootOptions probably somewhere in your local profile, or in kdmrc
<_StefanS_> bootOptions sorry
<Lure> _StefanS_: nothing named with boot in ~/.kde/share/config/*
<_StefanS_> Lure: nope its a method somewhere, sorry I will figure it out
<Lure> _StefanS_: yep, DM().bootOptions
<Lure> _StefanS_: it is from kdm
<Lure> _StefanS_: http://developer.kde.org/~ossi/files/kdm/README
<_StefanS_> yep
<_StefanS_> Lure: kdmlib/dmctl.h
<_StefanS_> Lure: ah I just need to logout for it to be affected.. brb
<_StefanS_> Lure: there it was..  :)
<yuriy> ok how do i get flash or java to pop up the license again
<oslo> hi i'im on feisty
<oslo> it works perfectly exept video in fullscreen
<oslo> now it's like when i try to see video on edgy with beryl activated
<_StefanS_> does beryl have xv support ?
<oslo> what i like is can disable XGL or AIGLX just before run video in fullscreen
<oslo> _StefanS_> on feisty beryl isn't installed
<oslo> my old distro is still on another partition
<oslo> the edgy one .
<oslo> so do u know how can i isable XGL or AIGLX just before run video in fullscreen
<oslo> ????
<_StefanS_> oslo: hmm nope not without restarting the xserver
<oslo> _StefanS_> its not a problem, how do this way ?
<_StefanS_> oslo: say what ? :)
<oslo> how can i do that, i mean disable XGL or AIGLX on feisty, by restarting the xserver.
<oslo> _StefanS_
<_StefanS_> oslo: check the pm
<oslo> _StefanS_ check the pm
<oslo> :p
<vinboy> i couldn't get my Test 3 cd to boot
<Riddell> vinboy: then it's a local problem
<oslo_> _StefanS_> thanks
<_StefanS_> oslo_: np
<oslo_> it was i was looking for this is greaaaaaaaaaat
<oslo_> by the way you don't know have true transparency for yakuake, konsole & kicker  on feisty ??
<_StefanS_> oslo_: nope, I dont think you will get that until kde4
<oslo_> k
<oslo_> thank you very much
<oslo_> ^^
<_StefanS_> np
<oslo_> _StefanS_> by the way it's sad because i can have it in the menus ..
<_StefanS_> oslo_: well transparency is not very good in kde3 as I said. Most is pseudo implementations, faking it
<oslo_> not for the menu in 3.5.6
<oslo_> i dont know for 3.5.5
<oslo_> but in 6 it's true transparency in the menus
#kubuntu-devel 2007-02-09
<zakame> morning all
<Hobbsee> hey zakame
<zakame> hi Hobbsee!!!
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> how are you going?
<zakame> I'm sitting on a X-less desktop now, my old one :)
<zakame> will be moving to office later to install a new network
<jjesse> evening
<zakame> hi jjesse
<Hobbsee> fun :)
<Hobbsee> hey jjesse!
<Hobbsee> zakame: irssi is your friend, of course :)
<Hobbsee> so's lynx
<zakame> or w3m with tabbed browsing :D
<zakame> yeah, irssiproxy's quite the thing :D
<Jucato> moin zakame, Hobbsee!
<Jucato> w3m ftw!
<Jucato> btw, did we stop installing irssi by default in edgy?
<crimsun> yes
<jjesse> hiya zakame and Hobbsee
<zakame> yo Jucato !
<zakame> crimsun: how come?
<crimsun> in ubuntu, it was due to gaim (ugh)
<zakame> ah, ugh, uhm
<Jucato> um.. duh?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: yes.  stupidly
<Jucato> glad I'm not the only one w/ that sentiment :)
<zakame> hehe
<Jucato> I mean I use Konvi. but I love having irssi as backup :)
<crimsun> heh, I just had to do a double-take, since I'm using irssi and forgot that I'm on a shell
<jjesse> so i just brought up a ubuntu server as a domain controller for my test network :) :)
<jjesse> now my windows boxes are authenticating against my ubuntu vm :)
<Hobbsee> nice :)
<zakame> w00t
<jjesse> just have to figure out some profile problems and create a bunch of test users now
<Jucato> any news on the update bug?
* Hobbsee wonders what update bug
<jjesse> kernel update
<jjesse> the reason that adept_notifier in edgy is stuck on
<Hobbsee> ah
<Jucato> Hobbsee: https://launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/83976
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83976 in soyuz "-security vs. -updates/-proposed version comparison needs to be removed" [Critical,In progress] 
<Jucato> hi bddebian!
<Jucato> beat yah!
<jjesse> boo
<bddebian> Hi Jucato :-)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ah.
<Hobbsee> Jucato: the launchpad guys will handle that, not us
<Jucato> ah I see... just looking for news... been 12 hours now... so just wondering...
<Jucato> people are getting fidgety...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: tell them to wait.  it's not kubuntu-specific
<Jucato> yeah. but it's not in IRC only... almost everywhere... forums, ML, etc
<Hobbsee> true
<Jucato> people just being scared that it's going to break something (again?)
<Hobbsee> it wont
<Hobbsee> i mean, soyuz is already broken :P
<Jucato> yeah... having a tough time convincing them to stay calm :P
<jjesse> what's broken in soyouz?
<Jucato> I thought it was a known bug number 2: soyuz is always broken?
<Hobbsee> jjesse: https://launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/83976
<Jucato> :D
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 83976 in soyuz "-security vs. -updates/-proposed version comparison needs to be removed" [Critical,In progress] 
<Hobbsee> haha
<jjesse> oh yeah that
<Jucato> yay Canonical/Ubuntu making headlines again! :D
<Jucato> first it was LPI, now Linspire :)
<seele> kwwii: ping
<seele> hey Hobbsee
<Jucato> wow hi seele!
<Hobbsee> hey seele!!!
<seele> hi Jucato
<Jucato> Hobbsee: you're on feisty right? could you tell if Launch Feedback is back in System Settings?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: it appears not
<Hobbsee> search doesnt find it, anyway
<Jucato> bah..
<Jucato> :(
<Jucato> well, it's too late to probably poke someone else about it..
<Hobbsee> Jucato: no it isnt - it's not string freeze
<Jucato> oh...
* Jucato wonders who else he can poke or what else he can do... poked el, Sime, Tonio_, filed a bug report...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: poke htem; while they're here?
* Hobbsee imagines Sime is the person, maybe.
<Jucato> Hobbsee: I meant I already poked them when they were here, or left messages...
<Jucato> I talked to el way back October/November and haven't seen her since
<Jucato> I haven't personally talked to Sime just yet though...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: ah
<Hobbsee> el's often quite busy
<Jucato> so I've heard. openusability :)
<Jucato> and she'll probably pass the buck to Sime :)
<oslo> hi
<Hobbsee> hey oslo
<oslo> on feisty like edgy at boot at the first begining of the booting blue bar, nothing happens for a minute; then it start normally..but just before that it told me about apci; & i have apci=force in grub
<oslo> Hobbsee>heY
<oslo> do u know what to do ?
<Hobbsee> just wait for it?
* Hobbsee shrugs
<oslo> apt-get update ? still 15
<oslo> Hobbsee> no nothing happens when it occurs, it could be zap
<oslo> i have acpid to update maybe
<oslo> how could i revert this upgrade if it mess my sytem ??
<oslo> *system
<oslo> Hobbsee do u know?
<Hobbsee> oslo: nope
<oslo> :p
* Jucato wonders if Canonical will also do a press release and FAQ on the latest agreement...
<kwwii> seele: pong
<XVampireX> Hi, don't know if this is a known bug or whatever, but now in feisty whenever I plug something in, the whole OS freezes (not just X)
<XVampireX> First I tried gamepad, then headphones.....
<crimsun> current feisty?
<XVampireX> not the most current, but yeah, I did an upgrade some 9 hours ago
<crimsun> is it reproducible using the Herd-3 desktop CD? Have you verified your hardware is blameless?
<crimsun> on my hardware and uses, feisty seems fine
<XVampireX> It worked fine before...
<XVampireX> in edgy
<XVampireX> What package could cause that, though?
<crimsun> you're proceeding as if you've completely ruled out faulty hardware
<XVampireX> I don't have anything faulty, didn't connect anything new since edgy
<crimsun> so start w/ the first suggestion of booting from the Herd-3 desktop CD
<crimsun> and this belongs in #kubuntu, not #kubuntu-devel
* Jucato thought crimsun was busy working... must be on break :)
<Jucato> or #ubuntu+1
<XVampireX> I thought debugging (It's a bug, clearly) is related to -devel
<XVampireX> oh well
<XVampireX> developers don't like feedback it seems
<crimsun> how can you tag it as a software bug if you haven't completely ruled out hardware?
<Jucato> not every bug
<Jucato> and there's a bug tracker
<XVampireX> crimsun: I just told you, didn't connect anything new since edgy, and that worked fine in edgy
<crimsun> XVampireX: so what sort of diagnostics have you executed?
<Jucato> it might also not be related to Kubuntu/KDE itself. might be an issue with feisty, where #ubuntu+1 would probably the best place for questions
<XVampireX> Most likely the udev package that's related?
<XVampireX> ok
<vin_> hi
<\sh> moins
<vinboy_> hi
<vinboy_> the feisty ISO doen't work
<vinboy_> the installer has a problem with qtparted
<vinboy_> helo?
<XVampireX> Are you people planning for CNR for feisty+1 or is it gonna be available already in feisty?
<Riddell> Lure: have you been implementing a new shortcut for suspend?
<Lure> Riddell: yep, kmilo calls powermanager
<Riddell> Lure: with what shortcut?
<Lure> Riddell: it should work if XF86Standby / XF86Sleep is assigned
<Lure> Riddell: first is suspend, second is hibernate
<Lure> Riddell: you can check with xev what key generates
<Lure> Riddell: see LukaRenko/Keycodes
<Riddell> it's just my laptop keeps spontaniously suspending
<Riddell> and I'm wondering if it's because of some keycode I'm pressing
<Jucato> Riddell: I was wondering if these 2 System Settings bugs could still be fixed for feisty: bug 67063 and bug 74583
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67063 in kde-systemsettings "No way to alter Launch Feedback via System Settings" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/67063
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74583 in kde-systemsettings "System Settings in Edgy does not show kdmtheme" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74583
<Lure> Riddell: comment out suspend/hibernate methods in guidance-power-manager.py to be sure if it is powermanager fault
<Lure> Riddell: do you have idle timeout set?
<Riddell> no, no idle time set
<Riddell> and this computer was on overnight
<Lure> strange...
<Riddell> but I can't recreate the problem by pre
<Riddell> pressing random keys near what I was pressing at the time it suspended
<Lure> Riddell: can you disable suspend on critical battery? It may be hal temporary reporting battery/ac wrong and cause low battery action
<sebas> Riddell: You can set a command to be executed in powermanage.py instead of kicking HAL to suspend.
<sebas> That's useful for logging this kind of stuff
<Riddell> Lure: it does seem to be disbled
<sebas> SUSPEND_USE_HAL = False
<Riddell> sebas: where does it log?
<sebas> Then the commands S4_COMMAND and S3_COMMAND will be run.
<sebas> It just runs those commands instead of suspending, so put in something like
<Tonio_> hey !
<Tonio_> Riddell: may I require your help on a package ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's the beagle, I fixed the package for kde autostart, build etc...
<sebas> S3_COMMAND = 'echo "`date`:powermanager: suspend to ram" >> /tmp/powermanager-debug.log'
<Tonio_> ftbfs on buildd, and refuses to build now
<Tonio_> even the current package fails too
<ajmitch> Tonio_: why does it FTBFS?
<Tonio_> ajmitch: let me show you the buildlog
<Riddell> hmm, beagle.  mono.  hmm
<ajmitch> oh great
<ajmitch> I hope it's not another mono 1.2.3 regression
<Tonio_> ./FilterOpenOffice.cs(486,12): error CS0023: The `+' operator cannot be applied to operand of type `string'
<ajmitch> yes, I found it
<Tonio_> ajmitch: I must say I don't know *anything* in mono :) that's why I prefer to ask
<ajmitch> & I see seb reverted your fix anyway
<Tonio_> why ? I just did a cp of the autostart in the kde autostart path.... what is the issue ?
<ajmitch>    * debian/rules:
<ajmitch>      - reverted the copy change, that duplicates the item, the right fix is to
<ajmitch>        patch KDE to look at the right location            patch KDE to look at the right location
<ajmitch> bah
<Tonio_> NO !
* ajmitch is having bad luck with pasting & irc tonight :)
<Tonio_> we don't want to autostart all gnome things
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's needs a discussion I think ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: patching the autostart folder
<Riddell> Tonio_: does it make any attempt to look for xdg directories now?
* Hobbsee waves
<Tonio_> Riddell: I don't think soo
<Tonio_> Riddell: from kdelibs : ./kinit/README.autostart:as $KDEDIR/share/autostart or $KDEHOME/share/autostart
<Riddell> I wonder why not, it's not like KDE didn't write half te spec
* praetor waves back
<Riddell> Tonio_: read over http://standards.freedesktop.org/autostart-spec/autostart-spec-latest.html before you code
<Tonio_> ./kinit/autostart.cpp:  KGlobal::dirs()->addResourceType("autostart", "share/autostart");
<Tonio_> Riddell: sure but that' look quite easy to patch
<Hobbsee> praetor: :)  how are you doing?
<praetor> pretty good, finished up my first 2 weeks of work today :-) I'm liking living by myself very much as opposed to living at home
<Riddell> praetor: what do you do?
<praetor> Riddell: Software Engineer
<praetor> (naval combat systems)
<praetor> only just finished my degree last year though
<praetor> so have only recently joined the work force (2 weeks ago ;))
<Hobbsee_> praetor: sorry, i missed all that
<Tonio_> Riddell: hard to get the .config thing to work without heavy patches I think
<Hobbsee_> [Fri Feb 9 2007]  [22:50:30]  <praetor> pretty good, finished up my first 2 weeks of work today :-) I'm liking living by myself very much as opposed to living at home
<Hobbsee_> anything else i missed
<LongPointyStick> neat
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm first testing with a simple /etc/xdg addition, then trying to fit with the spec
* Hobbsee found it, nvm
<Riddell> yuriy: software-properties-kde is in
<LeeJunFan> ouch, guidance-power-manager.py is using 234m of RAM.
<Hobbsee> imbrandon: did you get beryl done?
<Hobbsee> hey LeeJunFan.  i believe that's fixed/being fixed, in the last/next couple of days of updates
<Riddell> LeeJunFan: update python-dbus
<LeeJunFan> Hobbsee: thanks, just now doing my morning updates.
<Hobbsee> :)
<Hobbsee> nope, it appears beryl is not in the archives.  then again, i guess it only needs to be in by the 22nd
<manchicken> Anybody know what's up with the kernel updates that look like they've got deps issues?
<manchicken> on Edgy
<Hobbsee> manchicken: yeah.  see #kubuntu topic
<manchicken> Gotcha.
<manchicken> Hmm... I thought I'd gotten all the linux-restricted-modules-* packages.
<manchicken> Evidently not.
<manchicken> There we go.
<Riddell> ------------ POLL ---------------
<Riddell> poll: state is the same
<Riddell> Initiating a sleep cycle
<Riddell> Everything is dandy
<Riddell> guidance-power-manager has gone mad
<manchicken> You going to bed/
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hrm?
* Riddell wonders how to find out what initated the sleep cycle
<Hobbsee> Riddell: do you know if https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adept/+bug/39756 is fixed by Tonio_'s patches for adept too?
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 39756 in adept "Adept has trouble handling interactive installation scripts" [Medium,Unconfirmed] 
<Lure> Riddell: you could put more debugs in trySuspend (dcop call) and on the places where action is use
<sebas> Hobbsee: Should be, yes.
<Lure> Riddell: or print traceback in sleep
<manchicken> Ooh, that's a nice fix.
<manchicken> I should probably merge in the latest adept changes.
<Hobbsee> are these going to be backported to edgy, dapper?
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: those are Riddell's patches not mine :)
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: ah, sorry!
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yes it is
<Riddell> Hobbsee: yes to edgy, dunno about dapper
<Hobbsee> Riddell: right
<Lure> Riddell: is update-manager already in (edgy -> feisty)?
<Riddell> Lure: no
<Lure> Riddell: any ETA?
<Riddell> you need these packages http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/edgy-dist-upgrade/
<Riddell> and this is the tool itself http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/dist-upgrader-all/current/feisty.tar.gz
<Lure> Riddell: uf, lots of them
<Riddell> Lure: actually they'll be cut down, I managed to backport the konsole widget in pykde so it doesn't need a whole new pykde/pyqt/sip
<Riddell> http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/edgy-dist-upgrade/new/
<Riddell> no pyqt or sip needed with those
<Riddell> but the tool itself needs a packaging fix (.ui files need compiled to .py)
<Riddell> and now I'm trying to work out why adept doesn't run its upgrade wizard
<Riddell> but otherwise, all testing welcome :)
<Riddell> Lure: trySuspend is called, is that only called from dcop?
<Lure> Riddell: yep, that is used only in dcop
<Lure> Riddell: so it can only be kmilo :-(
<Lure> Riddell: not sure why, that code it trivial... :-(
<Lure> Riddell: can you do xmodmap -pke | grep XF86Standby
<Lure> or XF86Sleep
<Lure> Riddell: it should be keycode 165 and 223 only
<Lure> Riddell: does your HW supports both suspend & hibernate?
<Riddell> keycode 223 = XF86Standby
<Riddell> it does (although suspend doesn't wake up)
<Lure> Riddell: what kind of HW? It may be bug in kernel/hotkey-setup when generating this key...
<Lure> Riddell: you can probably workaround it for now by doing xmodmap -e "keycode 223 = " in your ~/.Xmodmap
* Hobbsee wonders just how big an explosion of an aerosol can and 10 packets of sparklers would have been....
* Hobbsee is clearly a girl :P
<Hobbsee> Lure: basket got synced.
<Lure> Hobbsee: great!
<Hobbsee> Lure: yup :)
* Lure has seen Hobbsee's discussion in u-devel
* Hobbsee ndos
* Hobbsee didnt mean to end up ranting - but work wasnt that brilliant
<Hobbsee> you know when you get a phone call from the police that it's not a great night, you know...
<praetor> lol, where do you work?!
<praetor> or rather, what sort of job
<Lure> Hobbsee: police?
<Hobbsee> Lure: cops, police, the people you call 911 for...
<praetor> i'm guessing club?
<Hobbsee> praetor: nope.  supermarket
<praetor> supermarket? woah
<praetor> shoplifting?
<Hobbsee> no...but we kicked some of them out of our store tonight..
<Hobbsee> the were either doing that, or trying to wander around the store without pants on - maybe both
<Hobbsee> which, seeing as they were around 12, is a scary prospect
<praetor> :S
<Hobbsee> had a guy trying to come buy smokes, without ID.  he looked, maybe 17.  wouldnt give in for ages, even with two people telling him no.
<Hobbsee> note:  when Hobbsee says "NO" she means just that! :D
<Hobbsee> delivery of cigarettes screwed up, which we tend to get yelled at for if we screw it up....
<Hobbsee> etc etc etc...
<Hobbsee> Lure: yes, calling up, asking if we sold aerosol cans and sparklers tonight.
<praetor> haha
<zakame> evening all
* Hobbsee sold the sparklers - lots of them.
<Hobbsee> hey zakame!
<zakame> hi Hobbsee! :D
<fritsch> Riddell: it may be a wrong tipp, but i saw somewhere that you use an IBM R40, i have such one too, i have to disable VBETool post stuff in /etc/default/acpi-support
<fritsch> Riddell: to recover correctly from suspend
<fritsch> Riddell: otherwise ist just ends up "blinking"
<Riddell> fritsch: make SAVE_VBE_STATE=false?
<Lure> fritsch: if this is the case with all R40's, then you should file a bug to change it
<Lure> fritsch: see /usr/share/acpi-support/IBM.config for details
<Lure> Riddell: bug 84196  ;-))
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84196 in apport "apport-qt crashes while processing crash" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84196
<Lure> Riddell: I hope it catches it's own crash ;-)
<Riddell> "Sorry, the program apport-qt closed unexpectedly"
<Riddell> and you thought it was a joke :)
<oslo> hi , i'm looking for my krfb logs ..do you know where they are ??
<Hobbsee> oslo: .kde/share/apps/krfb is probably likely
<Riddell> did you look behind the fridge?  if you lose something it's nearly always there
* Hobbsee looks behind the fridge, finds dead spiders...
<oslo> Hobbsee> i don't have any krfb in .kde/share/apps       .........
<Hobbsee> oslo: hrm.  that's the standard place. use locate krfb, and check the results in ~
<Jucato> hi Hobbsee! do you know what time/day Sime comes in?
<Riddell> Jucato: european evenings if he does
<Hobbsee> hey Jucato!
<Hobbsee> yes, taht :P
<oslo> Hobbsee> i can't see any logs; http://pastebin.ca/347107
<Jucato> Riddell: oh thanks. um... were you able to look at my question earlier?
<Riddell> Jucato: didn't see it
<oslo> Hobbsee> no logs in /usr/share/apps/krfb
<Hobbsee> oslo: then i dont know
<oslo> arg
<Jucato> Riddell: I was wondering if these 2 System Settings bugs could still be fixed for feisty: bug 67063 and bug 74583
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67063 in kde-systemsettings "No way to alter Launch Feedback via System Settings" [Undecided,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/67063
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 74583 in kde-systemsettings "System Settings in Edgy does not show kdmtheme" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/74583
<Riddell> Jucato: yeah, they're just 1 line changes each
<Jucato> Riddell: ok thank you
<Riddell> Jucato: although I recon kdmtheme needs some UI changes, but it's in universe so it's not important
<Riddell> Jucato: probably Tonio_ is a good dude to poke for that
<Jucato> hm.. I did... he told me to poke Sime (iirc)
<Riddell> oh, ok :)
<Jucato> but wrt kdmtheme, it's just that users might find it weird that they won't be able to find kdmtheme... and since it's not a standalone program
<Riddell> Jucato: you could probably just patch it yourself easily enough, and send us the debdiff, it's system-settings.menu that needs having the relevant .desktop files added
* Jucato looks
<Riddell> edit /etc/xdg/menus/system-settings.menu to test
<Jucato> I think I did something like that before... but forgot where I put it...
<Riddell> and change it in the sources when you know it's good
<Jucato> whoa.... nice time for a net split :)
<_StefanS_> Sorry I was awya
<_StefanS_> away even
<bddebian> Heya
<oslo> hi , i'm looking for my krfb logs or my internet connections logs..
<Hobbsee> oslo: try #kde for such questions
<oslo> k
<Riddell> or the sofa, things always get lost down the sofa
<Jucato> heh
<Hobbsee> Riddell: you been at some alcohol again, by any chance?
<Riddell> not at all, although I am planning a chocolate fondue for tonight
<bddebian> mmm
<Hobbsee> Riddell: hrm, okay.  tasty
<bddebian> Chocolate fondue on bananas or shortbread is YUMMY!! :-)
<Jucato> Riddell: excuse me again, should I make a sort of placeholder in system-settings.menu for kdmtheme? is that how it's done?
* Jucato has edited it for Launch Feedback...
<Jucato> I was also wondering if bug 82285 is enough reason to probably put Panels back in systemsettings
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 82285 in kde-systemsettings "System Settings does not have the Panels settings module" [Undecided,Unconfirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/82285
<freeflying> Riddell: worth asking exception for kpwoersave?
<freeflying> Riddell: kpowersave-0.7.2 is coming
<Lure> freeflying: we should be able to get UVF when 0.7.2 is ready
<Lure> freeflying: 0.7.1 was very early released (for openSuse 10.2)
<Lure> freeflying: it is in universe, so it should not be that hard
<freeflying> Lure: the author just said he will release 0.7.2 soon, and I'm now translate it into chinese
<freeflying> Lure: and he asked it we can include it in kubuntu
<Lure> freeflying: I can look into it if nobody else will take it - just ping me when released
<freeflying> Lure: heh, I will take it
<Riddell> freeflying: please add to KubuntuApps wiki page
<Riddell> Jucato: add whatever the .desktop file is called
<Riddell> Jucato: the panel can configure itself
<freeflying> Riddell: ok
<Jucato> Riddell: ok. re the panel config, I was thinking about those kicker bugs... but I guess since they're the exception, not the rule, it wouldn't be enough reason to put Panels back into systemsettings
<zakame> I like the smaller icons, less clutter now :)
<Jucato> zakame: where?
<zakame> bottom panel, konq, kmail, amarok, kopete
<Jucato> aah the Quick Launcher
<Jucato> applet
<zakame> yeah
<zakame> just rebooted awhile ago
<Jucato> that's all thanks to Tonio_ :)
<zakame> wb taong manok
<Jucato> zakame: heh :P
<Riddell> praetor: are you still looking for adept fun stuff to code?
<praetor> Riddell: what did you have in mind?
<Riddell> praetor: adept-notifier needs apport support
<praetor> apport?
<praetor> is there a spec anywhere?
<Riddell> it's a new crash handler thing
<Riddell> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/4869/  <-- spec
<Riddell> you can install apport-qt to try it out
<Riddell> kill something with sigsev and run /usr/share/apport/apport-qt
<praetor> apport-qt is a package not in edgy?
<Riddell> no, it's only today in feisty
<praetor> if I get a deb will it work in edgy?
<praetor> reason is, i'm capped until the 21st
<Riddell> I suspect it won't
<Riddell> fooey, foiled by internet capping
<praetor> yea heh
<praetor> what are your plans like over there?
<Riddell> plans?
<praetor> for internets
<Riddell> I have 13Mb down, 1Mb up for 35UKP a month including phone line rental
<Riddell> unlimited
<praetor> unlimited...
<praetor> wooaaah
<praetor> insane
<Riddell> it is a bit yes
<praetor> i pay 90AU for "theoretical" 24megabit/s down, 30gb limit per month, including line rental and voip
<praetor> i dont get anywhere near that speed though, since it is very dependant on how far away from the exchange one is
<Lure> praetor: that is expensive - you can get 10/1 unlimited here for 37EUR
<praetor> yea
<Lure> praetor: I have 1/256k for 15 EUR
<praetor> Australia is waaaay behind other 'first-world' countries when it comes to broadband
<Riddell> seem a bit unfair to cap usage inside your own country
<praetor> well our usage plans are just...inadequate
<praetor> with hd-dvd/bluray coming out, a movie is 15-25 gigs
<praetor> with the max plan, which has an 80gb limit, thats 4 movies a month
<Riddell> ah well, I imagine they're intended to stop just that sort of usage
<praetor> but thats exactly who they are selling to
<praetor> mum and dad who send email and surf the web dont pay ~$100 p/m on broadband
<praetor> the p2p crowd is the one who brings in the money for our ISPs
<praetor> but yea, since i dont get anywhere near 24mb, i'd be very happy with 10mb-13mb and unlimited downloads
<Tonio_> Riddell: autostart dir looks like hard to fix...
<Riddell> Tonio_: why's that?
<Tonio_> Riddell: looks like kstandarddirs.h defines a class, so that you cannot add the autostart folders as a list
<Tonio_> hard to explain but here is my patch :
<Tonio_> -  KGlobal::dirs()->addResourceType("autostart", "share/autostart");
<Tonio_> +  KGlobal::dirs()->addResourceType("autostart", "share/autostart", "xdg/autostart");
<Tonio_> ftbfs
<Tonio_> tried ith the full path, /etc/xdg/autostart -> ftbfs too
<Riddell> that's because it's a wrong patch :)
<Riddell> addResourceType(type, directory)
<Tonio_> Riddell: you mean ?
<Riddell> you want not keep the original line
<fritsch> Riddell: sorry I was absent, did it work for you disabling the vbestuff?
<Tonio_> ahhhhhh I should add a second line then :)
<Riddell> and add KGlobal::dirs()->addResourceType("autostart", "/etc/xdg/autostart");
<Tonio_> yes okay I understand :)
<Riddell> I think anyway
<Riddell> that'll compile at least :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: yup :) I'll test
<ant1matter> hi all - was referred here by #kubuntu. Ive removed and reinstalled kde 3.5.6 twice and im have the issue with the control center being empty. What repo do i need to point to for the updates? I am currently using
<ant1matter>  http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-356 edgy main
<fritsch> ant1matter: try installing the meta package again, perhaps it installs some missing stuff
<fritsch> ant1matter: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ant1matter> fritsch: ok thanks ill try that. Is that repo i have the correct one?
<fritsch> ant1matter: -> #kubuntu
<ant1matter> fritsch: they just referred me here :)
<fritsch> ant1matter: i am going with you to "there" for not disturbing the devs
<fritsch> :-)
<ant1matter> fritsch: understand that (im a developer also but not on this proj)
<ant1matter> thanks
* Jucato wonders if ant1matter was using feisty
<Jucato> Riddell: how does this look like to you? http://jucato.org/kde/kde-systemsettings.debdiff
<Jucato> Riddell: I'm not sure I did the changelogs correctly though...
<Riddell> Jucato: looks good but that's a patch against edgy, we need feisty
<Jucato> oh crap lol
<Jucato> sorry, I mindlessly did apt-get source... and I'm on edgy...
<Tonio_> Jucato: no need to patch systemsettings for this
<Jucato> ok
<Tonio_> Jucato: just patch the kcm desktop file in universe
<Jucato> I'm just looking at the patches you made
<Tonio_> Jucato: That's something I'm currently doing for all univers apps
<Tonio_> Jucato: see knemo for an example
<Jucato> Tonio_: I leave it all in your able hands... this is already waaay beyond my current limited knowledge...
* Jucato took 2 hours just to figure out how to properly make a debdiff...
<Tonio_> Jucato: hehe :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: added to my todo list, I'll add the component under appearance
<Jucato> Tonio_: KDM Theme Manager?
<Tonio_> yup
<Jucato> not System Administration? (since it requires to be root)
<Tonio_> Jucato: no, that's about theming..... should go in appearance
<Jucato> oh btw, there is one thing in that patch that's not part of patching universe kcm desktop files. kcmlaunch.desktop
<Jucato> adding kcmlaunch.desktop under Notiffications
<Riddell> Jucato: you edited systemsettings/menu/system-settings.menu directly, better to diff the file and put the diff in debian/patches
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll do the same patching kdm-theme directly
<Tonio_> Riddell: no need to change systemsettings for that
<Jucato> Riddell: yeah, I didn't really know how to do it... sorry... I'm still learning about packaging and stuff..
<Jucato> Tonio_: kcmlaunch.desktop needs to be added manually though
<Tonio_> Riddell: same way we do with knemo or ksynaptics
<Tonio_> Jucato: no, ca be patched too
<Jucato> but kcmlaunch isn't a universe app.
<Tonio_> Jucato: there is a tag for every section/subsection of systemsettings
<Jucato> oh.. hm..
<Tonio_> Jucato: and ? we can patch the desktop file in a main package, what is the problem ?
<Jucato> nothing
<Jucato> sorry...
<Tonio_> okay :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: kinit finished building, I'll test and let you know :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: kinit pastes $KDEDIR to the pathfor autostart
<Tonio_> Riddell: a good workarround is to add the xdg/autostart path, and ln -sf /etc/xdg /usr/xdg
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's not clean but that works...
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll look at doing it cleanly
<seele> kwwii: is there a sticker sheet of some or all of the oxygen icons i can show at this linuxconf i'm at?
<Sime> anyone know if there is a simple way to invoke adept to install a package? (I mean, from a utility like mountconfig)
<Lure> Sime: adept_batch?
<Lure> Sime: /usr/lib/amarok/install-mp3 is probably good example
<Sime> Lure: thanks.
#kubuntu-devel 2007-02-10
<zakame> good morning
<Hobbsee> morning zakame
<Hobbsee> hey praetor
<praetor> morning Hobbsee
<praetor> is it really morning over there? :P
<Hobbsee> er, sort of
<Hobbsee> it's breakfast time, that's for sure
<zakame> morning Hobbsee, praetor :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<manchicken> This windows 386 video is almost the most popular post on my site.
<manchicken> And it's not even that old.
<manchicken> It's only 12 hours old, already has 135 views.
<manchicken> That's more than one view every 6 minutes.
<rideout> I've been having problems with the latest updates to fiesty, klauncher is all messed up
<rideout> what can I do to help people diagnose the problem?
<PaGuX> hello
<rideout> PaGuX: hey
<PaGuX> my xorg is taking 80 % cpu utilization
<PaGuX> hi rideout
<PaGuX> is it abnormal ?
<PaGuX> i have nvidea grahic card installed
<PaGuX> gforce 512 mb
<PaGuX> but why o why xorg is taking so much cpu
<rideout> PaGuX: do you have a bunch of gui programs running?
<PaGuX> normal stuff browser , knoqueror , kpackge etc
<PaGuX> PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<PaGuX>  5474 root      15   0 89180  52m 3884 R   82  2.6 216:28.34 Xorg
<PaGuX> 18907 gp        16   0  244m 112m  23m S   15  5.6   9:22.47 firefox-bin
<PaGuX> 18904 gp        15   0 32128  16m  12m S    1  0.8   0:03.66 konsole
<PaGuX>     1 root      16   0  1632  120   68 S    0  0.0   0:01.15 init
<PaGuX>     2 root      RT   0     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.01 migration/0
<PaGuX>     3 root      34  19     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 ksoftirqd/0
<PaGuX>     4 root      RT   0     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:00.00 watchdog/0
<PaGuX>     8 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S    0  0.0   0:01.39 events/0
<PaGuX> it seems linux uses more resources that winXP !!
<PaGuX> is it a bug ?
* Hobbsee waves
<praetor> hi Hobbsee
* praetor is watching BSG season1
* Hobbsee doesnt know what that is
<praetor> battlestar galactica
<Hobbsee> ahhhhh
<toma> hi
<Hobbsee> hey toma!
<toma> hey Hobbsee, how's life?
<Hobbsee> toma: good.  i keep seeing/hearing from  the police though
<toma> o oh, what did you do ?
<toma> poke someone for real?
<Hobbsee> nope
<Hobbsee> they're not wanting to arrest me - just some guys bought sparklers and an aerosol can from work yesterday - made a lovely bomb with it
<manchicken> Hobbsee: Have you been hacking more than code with more than emacs? :P
<manchicken> Ooh, I used to make those when I was a kid.
<manchicken> Were they magnesium sparklers?
<Hobbsee> manchicken: dunno,  standard ones for cakes and stuff
<Hobbsee> manchicken: hrm?  :P
<manchicken> The super-bright ones...
<manchicken> I wonder if there's a dialect thing going on... I'm unaware of sparklers that you'd put on a cake?
<manchicken> Is this like the cookies vs. biscuits thing?  heh
<Hobbsee> could well be
<manchicken> Were they like candles?
<Hobbsee> http://www.crakephoto.com/albums/fireworks2003/images/IMG_2200-Sparklers.jpg
<manchicken> Gotcha.
<Hobbsee> http://www.austinrocky.org/phire/sparklers.jpg
<manchicken> We're thinking the same thing.
<Hobbsee> er, not the second one
<manchicken> I used to make bombs with those and throw them in corn fields.
<Hobbsee> yep
<Hobbsee> heh
<manchicken> Quite fun.
<Hobbsee> im sure they are - as long as they dont hurt me, or anyone else :P
<manchicken> But I would have never put one of those on a cake.
<manchicken> Okay, so they weren't the second one (those were just four zoomed in really close)
<Hobbsee> nope, sorry
<manchicken> So they were smaller ones.
<Hobbsee> yep
<manchicken> How would you make a bomb with those?  Jam 'em in the nozzle?
<manchicken> Wouldn't be very reliable or give you much time to run....
<manchicken> The magnesium ones will burn hot enough to melt through the can and catch the propellant...  the ones you're talking about don't sound like they'd burn that hot.
<Hobbsee> aerosol cans are flammable.
<Hobbsee> dunno
<Hobbsee> oh, it was 10 packs of sparklers.  multiple ones in each pack, of course
<manchicken> Yeah, but you gotta get the stuff out quick enough to cause pressure, or it's just a fireball... not a bomb.
<manchicken> Me and my buddies used to blow stuff up in corn fields all the time.
<Hobbsee> i'm not sure exactly what it was - they didnt say much
<manchicken> Good fun.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<manchicken> Did the kids hurt anybody?
<Hobbsee> dunno
<Hobbsee> hopefully themselves :P
<manchicken> Naw, as long as they're not hurting anybody and they clean up their mess, bombs can be fun.
<Hobbsee> although, they were smart enough to all go to different lines when buying equipment, and to pay with cash, not a card.
<Hobbsee> except if it's in a public place or something, yeah
<manchicken> How many kids do you know who pay with card?
<Hobbsee> most of them
<manchicken> Really?
<Hobbsee> debit or credit cards
<Hobbsee> sure
<manchicken> That's interesting.
<Hobbsee> debit cards are common here - really common
<manchicken> Plastic is still hard for the kiddos around here.
<manchicken> Yeah, I like the debit cards.
* Hobbsee has a credit and a debit (EFTPOS) card
<manchicken> I've got one of each as well.
<manchicken> My wife has 2 credit cards though.
<Hobbsee> credit card is purple - woo!
<manchicken> Ooh.  Dacia's has flowers ^_^
<manchicken> That card of hers looks prettier than it is valuable ^_^
<Hobbsee> :)
<manchicken> Dacia and I are gonna go house shopping today.
<Hobbsee> nice!
* Hobbsee wonders what your houses end up looking like
<manchicken> We're right now in the heart of the south side of Chicago (7-8 Million people)
<manchicken> We're looking to move to a small town with 0.1% of that population ^_^
<Hobbsee> nice
<Hobbsee> eep
<manchicken> The town we'll be looking in today is projected to have 7,955 people as of July 2005.
<Hobbsee> nice
<toma> manchicken: if they all show up for a bbq, you will not think of it as a 'small city'
<manchicken> toma: I'd think it's a small city compared to what it would look like if all of my current city showed up for a bbq ^_^
<manchicken> Can you imagine what 8 million people grouped together would look like?
<manchicken> That'd be like a sea of people.
<manchicken> I wonder how you'd measure that in km^2
<toma> hmm yes, that's a lot of live cd's indeed
<manchicken> Some neat statistics: http://www.city-data.com/city/Manteno-Illinois.html
<manchicken> No murders since 1999
<manchicken> heh
<manchicken> Crime statistics are fun.
<manchicken> They're doing them in per-100K people... so since the town has under 8K people, they have to multiply the crime rate.  heh
* Hobbsee wonders where imbrandon is
* toma wonders why kmail is so slow
<Hobbsee> because it needs some more work
<bddebian> Howdy
<dinosaur-rus> hi
<dinosaur-rus> I'd like to suggest a "cleanup" feature for Adept -- remove redundant packages (packages that are not referenced by other installed packages)
<jjesse> afternoon :) :)
<kwwii> seele: sorry for not responding till now. a presentation is in kde svn... playground/artwork/Oxygen/Presentation/presentation_2.pdf
<kwwii> of course the icons are there too ;-)
<seele> kwwii: cool
<jjesse> anything fun hapening today?
<nixternal> I see that Basket became the default notes for Kubuntu
<jjesse> nice
<nixternal> I guess good choice, and thanks for having the examples in there so I can figure out how to go about using it wisely
<nixternal> kwwii: make a good Basket Notes icon :) rip a killer one!
<seele> kwwii: who is ruphy?
<Lure> nixternal: not default, as it is still in universe
<Lure> nixternal: but useful for power note takers ;-)
<jjesse> kwwii: do you have a minute?
<kwwii> seele: a young italian kid helping out on oxygen (mainly coding)
<kwwii> jjesse: sure, but I am going to bed in about a minute ;-)
<jjesse> kwwii: i'm working on updating the kubuntu chpt for the official book, when does artwork for feisty get to a spot that i can do screenshots?
<kwwii> jjesse: good question :-)
<kwwii> jjesse: probably not for another week or so
<jjesse> kwwii: just getting some pushback from the editor at prentince hall
<kwwii> jjesse: but I am not planning on changing that much to begin with
<kwwii> mainly minor tweaks, nothing major
<jjesse> kwwii: so should i tell them to wait a week or just start w/ the latest herd?
<kwwii> they could wait a week, but honestly, nothing is going to change that much
<jjesse> ok then i will start screenshotting things this week
<kwwii> cool, I'll let you know if anything changes enough to make a difference
<jjesse> thanks kwwii
<kwwii> if you look at the release schedule you'll see the artwork deadlines
<kwwii> (that I made up)
<kwwii> np
<kwwii> going to sleep now...see everyone tomorrow
<jjesse> l8ter
<nixternal> Lure: I didn't install it that I know of, and my KNotes are gone now
<Lure> nixternal: that is strange - basket is for sure in universe...
<nixternal> ya, it just popped back up after recent updates
<nixternal> and my KNotes is now gone
<Lure> nixternal: strange - I have basket installed, but knotes are still in kontact (I just do not use them)
<nixternal> Lure: hahahaha, I am a moron!
<nixternal> I am using the Oxygen icons and the new icon is different, so I looked past it
<nixternal> ;)
<Lure> ;-)
<nixternal> wow, I feel stupid after that one
<nixternal> well nonetheless, the latest Basket looks nice, and I like the examples in it
#kubuntu-devel 2007-02-11
<oslo> hi any fr ?
<oslo> i can't use my samba local network on feisty !
<oslo> it's see my shared folder but i can't enter in !
<toma> Hobbsee: !
<Hobbsee> toma!!!
<toma> time to sleep
<toma> nite
<nixternal> hey, which one of you did that customizing KDE/Kubuntu guide?
<nixternal> I have some work for you if want it, I need documentation help
<nixternal> you don't need to know anything but english and typing :)
<nixternal> hell, you don't even need to know english all that well, as long as I can understand what you are saying :)
<_StefanS_> hi there
<dinosaur-rus> hi
<_StefanS_> hi
<dinosaur-rus> what do you think about "cleanup" feature of Adept -- remove redundant packages (packages that are not referenced by any of installed ones)
<stdin> it's highly dependant on the right meta-packages being installed
<dinosaur-rus> I have konqueror-plugin-gnash package installed, by Konq doesn't even see it
<vinboy> hi
<vinboy> i have the feisty CD, but there is a fault with the installer, qtparted problem
<vinboy> any idea how to bypass it?
<Riddell> click Next?
<vinboy> doesn't work
<vinboy> the qtparted is stuck
<dinosaur-rus> KDE logout screen has only icons, but no text. is that correct behavior?
<Riddell> jmmmnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnfgv b
<dinosaur-rus> Riddel: what was that?
<toma> slow cat?
<Sime> did anyone notice that gamma settings in edgy are not being restored after login...
<dinosaur-rus> Sime: did you set it with xgamma?
<Sime> nope
<Sime> displayconfig
<Sime> we had a problem with power saving settings being messed after login on edgy. Does anyone know which patch fixed that?
<Sime> I think it is related to the gamma problem I see now.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: ping ?
<zakame> evening all :)
* Jucato silently waves to zakame
<zakame> yo Jucato
<GNUro> hello!
<Lure> Sime: we had problem with display power saving - problem is that kenergy module is active and had bug
<Sime> Lure: ok, kenergy didn't do anything with gamma I guess.
<Sime> Lure: maybe kdm / xorg behaviour has changed.
<Lure> Sime: I doubt it
<Lure> Sime: or kgamma get activated and overrides guidance setup?
<Sime> Lure: maybe, before when you log out , kdm didn't reset the gamma. I can't believe that a bug like this wasn't seen earlier.
<Lure> Sime: it may be that we did not disable these modules correctly with latest kde (kenergy, kgamma)
<Sime> Lure: how can I find out if kgamma is disabled?
<Lure> Sime: I doubt people use gamma setting that much
<Sime> Lure: True. I just got a laptop and I need it now. :-/
<Sime> Lure: either way, I'm going to have to fix it so that gamma is set on login.
<Lure> Sime: good for us ;-)
<Sime> Lure: just like power saving.
<Lure> Any core-dev sponsor for acpid upload: bug 84480
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 84480 in acpid "power button is ignored by acpi scripts when running kpowersave" [Low,Confirmed]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/84480
<freeflying> Lure: the new logout diolog is too gnomeish  :)
<Lure> freeflying: talk to Riddell and _StefanS_
<freeflying> Lure: thanks
<Lure> freeflying: Riddell likes it that way, but you can still switch to old behaviour
<freeflying> Lure: it's seems not like kde now, but we are kubuntu  :)
<Lure> freeflying: just add this to you ksmserverrc:
<Lure> [Logout] 
<Lure> doUbuntuLogout=0
<freeflying> Lure: I see, but it will stand defaultly in kubuntu feisty
<Lure> freeflying: I think so - but it is still time to improve it...
* freeflying beds time, nite all 
<nixternal> someone explain Konqueror Flash Plugin Installer and now allows installation of Flash 9?
<nixternal> I have had it intalled in Konqi for a long time, is there a new package just for this?
<Lure> nixternal: ask Tonio_
<_StefanS_> Lure: I got that tabulation and arrow up/down working in the logout thingy. Have a concept working of the grub menu (the dropdown box)
<_StefanS_> Lure: hopefully there will be an update very soon, if all behaves well
<Lure> _StefanS_: did you also fixed problem with small resolution?
<Lure> _StefanS_: if you provide a .deb or patch I can test it for you
<Sime> Lure: I've just ported back a heap of fixes from guidance trunk to the 0.7 branch.
<Lure> Sime: are we ready for 0.7.1 release?
<Sime> Lure: you're name shows up quite often in the svn commit logs. :-)
<Lure> Sime: just for powermanager ;-)
<Sime> Lure: I got a laptop the other week, and I've noticed that a few things are broken in guidance... ggrrr (edgy install BTW).
<Sime> Lure: there are a couple of bugs I want to fix before 0.7.1 comes out. And 0.7.1 needs to be tested first a bit. (I merged in a fair bit of stuff).
<sebas> Sime: We do have trunk / branch?
<sebas> Since when, and what did I miss?
<Sime> sebas: /branches/guidance/0.7
<Sime> sebas: been there for ages.
<Sime> sebas: I'm talking about edgy fixes.
<Sime> sebas: I added a README.developers file to guidance.
<LeeJunFan> man, I've got a long hang-time before X starts with feisty, guess I'll have to track that down and file a boog.
<sebas> Sime: Thanks, I see it.
<sebas> Gotta set the commitfilter to branches/guidance as well.
<nixternal> how much is the artwork changing for Feisty?
<bddebian> Heya
<nixternal> it seems they scheduled the string freeze before the artwork freeze
<nixternal> boo
<nixternal> hiya bddebian
<bddebian> Hi nixternal
<hellcattrav> Oi Oi, I'm a new kubuntu/linux noob and can't get my wireless up and running, could anyone help me wiht this?
<nixternal> hellcattrav: #kubuntu is the support channel, better luck getting the answer there than you would in a developers channel :)
<hellcattrav> yeah but see im over there, and they're doing bugger all
<hellcattrav> so i figuried i could at least try over here- sorry if i broke into the inner sanctum
<nixternal> hehe, the inner sanctum is enjoying their Sunday
<hellcattrav> oh well then ill just go away then
<_StefanS_> hi
<manchicken> Hmmm... Sunday....
<jjesse> is there going to be a new background or theme for feisty?
<kwwii> jjesse: nothing ground breakingly new, just tweaking the stuff from edgy
<kwwii> but we are going to use a new style (polyester)
<nixternal> yay!
<nixternal> kwwii: same color scheme just different style?
<nixternal> so if we take screenshots with the Polyester theme we will be OK?
<nixternal> jjesse_: the book will use b/w pictures correct?
<jjesse> black and white?
<nixternal> yes
<jjesse> yeah
<jjesse> but i take them as is
<nixternal> I use the Qt Curve theme on my main setup, but I am setting up VMWare for my screen shots now
<jjesse> me too
<jjesse> i actually use edgy on my laptop
<nixternal> I am using Feisty on my laptop now
<nixternal> I decided the heck with it and went ahead and went through with the dist-upgrade
<nixternal> flawlessly I might add
<jjesse> good to hear
<kwwii> nixternal: the colorscheme has been tweaked, but only very slightly
<nixternal> kwwii: is the color scheme current with updates yet?
<kwwii> nixternal: yepp
<nixternal> groovy
<manchicken> Riddell: You about?
<manchicken> Where's the repo for 3.5.6?
* manchicken checks the wiki
<manchicken> Does anybody know if the kubuntu.org repo for kde-356 also has deb-src?
<Sime> sebas: I want to fix a problem with gamma settings, and a problem with displayconfig and my acer lappie, then 0.7.1 can come out on edgy.
<Lure> manchicken: it should have src too
<Lure> Sime: 0.7.1 might be hard for edgy - SRU policy is very strict
<Lure> Sime: but would be great to have non-svn release for feisty
<Lure> Sime: and I think we can request backport when we have it in feisty
<manchicken> Restarting K
<manchicken> Anything cool and/or new in K 3.5.6?
<yuriy> just bugfixes i think, i haven't noticed anything neat
<yuriy> Riddell: software-properties-kde is not installed by default?
<manchicken> Looks like quite a few fixes are in there.
<nixternal> anyone successfully installed Virtualbox?
<nixternal> I can't get it to install in Edgy no Feisty
<Lure> yuriy: I think not yet, but that is the plan (afair)
<yuriy> Lure: oh ok
<Sime> Lure: I've only backported bug fixes to 0.7, BTW. A lot of the fixes reference LP bugs #s.
<Lure> Sime: yep, we have used references when possible
<Lure> Sime: ok, then we might release 0.8.0 with improved powermanager (cpufreq, idle) + wineconfig (maybe grubconfig too)
<Lure> Sime: SRU policy is still very restricted - not all LP bugs clasify for SRU
#kubuntu-devel 2008-02-04
<mhb> nixternal: why does your football have so many pauses?
<mhb> :o)
<dasKreech> So they can take a regulation time game and insert as many ads as they like into it over 6 hours
<mhb> six hours?
<mhb> wow.
<dasKreech> What with timeouts and overtimes and stoppages
<dasKreech> It sure feels like it:)
<dasKreech> Like the longest hour in the world is the last 6 minutes of a NBA final
<mhb> you know, this superbowl is really crazy
<mhb> when it comes to ads
 * ryanakca nods and isn't watching it :)
<mhb> what I fail to understand is, that there are people in the Czech Republic ( nobody here plays this game,really ) and call into the studio about why there aren't any ads in our version
<mhb> it's 01:13 am by the way.
<mhb> the people in a country that never liked this sport actually want to see the ads!
<ryanakca> mhb: why would you want to see the adds?
<dasKreech> I thought the point of the super bowl was ads
<ryanakca> s/adds/ads/
<dasKreech> I don't even know who is playing in it but I know who is running ads
 * ryanakca finds football a rather pointless sport to watch... while (timeleft != 0) {start; position += 1; stop;}
<mhb> ryanakca: I really don't know
<mhb> ryanakca: I guess it's the sign of the completely loony society
<mhb> ryanakca: when you get something (the sport) without ads (because we're in Europe I guess) and people actually demand the ads
 * ryanakca scratches his head and goes to get a glass of water
<mhb> ryanakca: and I guess the sport is pretty straightforward
<mhb> ryanakca: it's not like hockey, when everything can change in a second... or so it seemed to me.
<dasKreech> seele: !torrent
<dasKreech> bah
<dasKreech> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
 * seele blinks
<dasKreech> seele: sorry about that
<seele> no worries :)
<dasKreech> stupid client
<ryanakca> mhb: yeah :)
<ryanakca> mhb: gotta love hockey though :D
<mhb> ryanakca: well, my favourite sport is floorball.
<dasKreech> seele: watching the game
<ryanakca> floorball?
<mhb> ryanakca: yes.
<mhb> ryanakca: look it up on wiki?
<seele> dasKreech: sortof.. more like watching the commercials
<seele> if the patriots start kicking too much ass i'll lose interest
<mhb> ryanakca: it's similar to hockey, except you play it indoors, without skates, and no personal contact
<seele> i'm rooting for NY
<ryanakca> mhb: oh, ball hockey :)
<mhb> ryanakca: ca depends
<mhb> or how you spell it
<mhb> ryanakca: you play it with a characteristic ball, pretty light.
<mhb> ryanakca: we also play "ball hockey" with harder balls.
<ryanakca> except us poor canadians use a tennis ball instnead of "a precision type ball, characterized by 1516 tiny dimples that reduce air resistance, as well as friction on the floor."
<ryanakca> oh, okies
<mhb> yeah, that we play too
<seele> oh, looks like something exciting happened.. should go watch the replay
<mhb> seele: heh, another member of the loony society
<mhb> seele: who actually watches something "because of the ads"
<seele> mhb: the commercials on super bowl sunday are a big sport
<seele> companies pay millions for a 30 second ad
<mhb> seele: yes, well... I know.
<mhb> seele: but I fail to understand the people that watch it because of the ads.
<seele> well.. i dont think we really pay attention during the game
<mhb> seele: imagine, there are people who watch it here in the czech rep. at 01:37 AM and ask the station why it has no ads
<seele> hehe
<mhb> they don't air those ads much outside the U.S., I presume.
<mhb> but still... crazy.
<mhb> makes me want to return to the cave
<seele> i dont think a lot of the commercials would make sense out of the US
<seele> but i bet they are still entertaining for everyone
<dasKreech> mhb: Well seele watches it for the ads Probe her mind
<seele> some of them dont really sell the product.. it's like 30 seconds of entertainment with a logo at the end
<mhb> ads, the new entertainment.
<seele> some of the ads are better than our TV shows
<seele> and with the writer's strike, i think a lot of people are sick of reality tv
<mhb> :o)
<mhb> perhaps you could watch other nation's productions
<seele> actually, ive been watching lots of jdramas and korean tv
<seele> sometimes ill catch the simpsons or family guy on tv.. but that's all i watch.  everything else are netflix and torrents
<mhb> well, if there was Blackadder, Monty Python's Flying Circus in the TV, perhaps I'd even watch it :o)
 * dasKreech doesn't watch TV in any case
<mhb> seele: torrents, eh?
<mhb> :o)
<dasKreech> I plugged mine in the other day to see an episode of Monk
<seele> mhb: sssh
<dasKreech> it'd been plugged out for 7 months before that
<mhb> seele: on your Windows box, I presume
<mhb> :o)
<mhb> nah ... I know directors who download torrents
<seele> mhb: well the on demand netflix only works on windows.. but i usually get 3 at a time
<mndo> hi there!
<mhb> hi
<mndo> just made a clean install of alpha 4 and the meta package for kde4 isn't on the repos.. is it broken?
<dasKreech> are we not allowed to put any icons on the desktop?
<mndo> daskreech: did u tried: settings->desktop->behavior-> allow programs in desktop window?
<dasKreech> no not that :)
<mhb> seele: I like the part when you describe that you like Ubuntu being "Human"
<mhb> seele: I somehow feel, from the icons to the update manager appearance, that Ubuntu handles this task much better than we (Kubuntu) do
<mhb> perhaps because it is the lack of vision that hinders us.
<mhb> we usually hack on stuff because we like to, not looking at the greater picture
<mhb> Riddell: yes, just what I expected
<mhb> Riddell: a load of kofler's screaming "my distro is also good for KDE!" "mine too, and better than yours!"
<mhb> sorry for the accurate, yet bitter, description
<seele> yay the patriots lost!
<mhb> yay!
<mhb> another US-centric day behind us
<nixternal> I didn't see that ending to the super bowl coming
<nixternal> the ads were horrible this year
<dasKreech> The yankees won?
<vorian> nixternal: eli had some moves at the end eh?
<vorian> that was pure magic
<dasKreech> we need two ppas
<nixternal> ya he did
<nixternal> although I don't think he deserved the MVP
<nixternal> either Plaxico if you wanted to keep it offensive, or that other defensive dude that totally wiped out brady on every play
<vorian> I liked that sack at the end
<vorian> Watch out!
<vorian> here comes a 600lb rookie
<nixternal> w00t, football season is over, hockey season has been a blur, golf season is year round thankfully, but guess what's in 2 weeks? you got it
<nixternal> Daytona 500! boogity boogity boogity!
<vorian> naw
<vorian> March Madness!
<nixternal> in 2 weeks, not next month silly :)
<vorian> I can guarantee OSU will not be in this championship
<vorian> :)
<nixternal> I can guarantee that UMD nor U of M will be in it
<nixternal> GO BLUE! or GO TERPS!
<vorian> Michigan?
<vorian> bah
<nixternal> yup
<vorian> aren't they still on suspension?
 * vorian giggles
<nixternal> I am the only person in my family, of all that went to college, that didn't graduate from U of M
<nixternal> I did U of MD instead
<nixternal> COLLEGE PARK!
<nixternal> seele, ScottK, and crimsun know what I am talking about :)
<nixternal> go out to the Inner Harbor for some partays
<ScottK> Riddell: The FTBFS bug affected Debian too.  Their maintainer has our patch now.
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks for the Scribus upload.
<ScottK> nixternal: Thanks again for all the testing.
<nixternal> no problem
<ScottK> nixternal: When you were bemoaning the state of 64bit in Ubuntu, I thought of this message, but didn't find it until now: http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/message.php?msg_name=47A4A5DA.6050106%40hetnet.nl
<nixternal> or we have to switch to Debian (aaaaaaargh .....)
<nixternal> hahahhaha
<dasKreech> nixternal: We shall need two ppas won't we ?
<nixternal> for what?
<dasKreech> Well one ppa for kubuntu-kde4 and kde4 and one for kde4 weekly builds
<dasKreech> Riddell: pinf
<dasKreech> contentless pinf :)
 * dasKreech votes Systemsettings for SOU
 * nixternal votes his whicked pyqt4 skills get blown up officially
<Jucato> +1
 * Jucato has no pyqt* skiills :)
<nixternal> either do I obviously
<nixternal> I want to code something damnit! I have written a line of my very own code in well over a month now..I am starting to jones for some code
<Jucato> :D
<nixternal> s/have/haven't
<ScottK2> nixternal: Speaking of pyqt, if you could figure out how to convince kde-guidance not to need pyqtconfig, then python-qt4 could be a sync from Debian.  That'll take some code I predict.
<nixternal> ya, something for me to destroy..nice try again :p
<nixternal> seriously, I hate Berkley now because of you
<nixternal> :p
<dasKreech> nixternal: make systemsettings suck less
<nixternal> from what I have used with system settings, it is better and easier to work with than kcontrol
<nixternal> I haven't been a kcontrol fan since the old days though
<dasKreech> Yeah but I still can't browse it with my keyboard
<nixternal> wow, Troy and I were talking about some KDE vs. Gnome games at the next conference..that sounds like fun
<nixternal> UDS 2008 - Kubuntu vs. Ubuntu in a winner takes all!
<nixternal> if it has anything to do with rugby, hockey, or eating, we will win!
<nixternal> I have us covered there :)
<nixternal> although, the last time I played rugby, I got my arse handed to me
 * nixternal beds
<nixternal> g'nite
<Lure> Riddell: good blog post (just a bit too much comparing with other distros for my taste)
<Lure> and good reponse by seele too
<_StefanS_> hey Tonio_
<Tonio_> hey _StefanS_ :)
<Tonio_> had a good we ?
<_StefanS_> yessir
<_StefanS_> and you?
<blizzzek> hi
<sahin_w> Hi kubuntu devs! Shall I ask a rebuild? For more details see the following LP report:
<sahin_w> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdepim/+bug/134622
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 134622 in opensync "kitchensync - opensync synchronization crash" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> sahin_w: in hardy?
<sahin_w> Riddell: No, in gutsy.
<sahin_w> Riddell: Maybe hardy also involved, however I did not tested yet.
<Riddell> trouble is you can't just rebuild in a stable release, you have to go through stable release update procedure
<Riddell> which should be do-able, but it needs an explanation, and I'm not quite sure where the problem is caused
<sahin_w> Riddell: Ok. I rebuilt myself, so for me it works.
<sahin_w> Riddell: The problem is the same just in case fo basket.
<Riddell> mm, interesting
<sahin_w> Riddell: Basket sometimes didn't compiled against the actual kdepim package.
<Riddell> so it's a binary incompatibility in libkdepim probably
<sahin_w> Riddell: Yes, it is. I think...
<Riddell> or libkcal2b
<sahin_w> Riddell: This package is in universe (like basket).
<Riddell> I wonder if we should update that version letter on the end for KDE 3.5.9 then
<sahin_w> Riddell: So some package which is in the universe container not built against the proper kdepim package.
<Riddell> or rather than kdepim should have been changed when the binary compatibility did
<sahin_w> Riddell: Yep.
<Riddell> sahin_w: ok, if I upload to universe, would you be willing to poke slangsek to let it though to -proposed (it's his archive day when he wakes up) then to have it tested
<sahin_w> Riddell: On which channel? Where can I ping slanqsek?
<sahin_w> Riddell: ubuntu-motu?
<Riddell> sahin_w: #ubuntu-devel
<Riddell> but hang on a minute, I havn't uploaded yet
<sahin_w> Riddell: Ok. I'm waiting...
<Riddell> sahin_w: ok, 0.19-1build1 in gutsy-proposed unapproved queue, slangasek can approve when he wakes up
<sahin_w> Riddell: Shall I ping slanqasek? Or he's just going to realize there is an unapproved package in the queue...
<sahin_w> Riddell: ...When he wakes up...
<Riddell> sahin_w: yes ping, he just won't respond until he's awake
<sahin_w> Riddell: Ok, I will.
<Riddell> and that's a g not a q :)
<sahin_w> Riddell: I have to increase my font size! ;-)
<Riddell> hunger_t: a question for you on Dot http://dot.kde.org/1201953591/1201974332/1201974825/1201979129/1201984832/
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I'm not really sure how to make that apply/unapply ruleset for the package, could you help?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: before the place where it runs configure add a line "patch -p1 < debian/patches/foo.diff"
<Riddell> and after the clean rule add "-patch -p1 -R < debian/patches/foo.diff"
<Riddell> the "-" at the start there means it gets ignored if it fails (if the patch isn't already applied)
 * Hobbsee waves
<_StefanS_> ok thnx
<hunger_t> Riddell: Thanks!
<mhb> hey _StefanS_
<_StefanS_> mhb: hey
<mhb> _StefanS_: how's your window-decoration adventures?
<mhb> _StefanS_: still interested in it?
 * jussi01 waves at Hobbsee 
<Hobbsee> :)
<Riddell> meh, konqueror is broken, it wants to open links in a separate app
<Riddell> but flash works :)
<gribelu> i want this :| http://vizzzion.org/?blogentry=806
<_StefanS_> mhb: yes I am
<iRon> _StefanS_: do you plan to use the same style for KDE4? Or KDE4 will be shipped with default Oxygen theme?
<_StefanS_> iRon: I havent really taken kde4 into consideration (yet)
<mhb> _StefanS_: hmm, I must have missed the part when you answer me :o)
<Riddell> stdin: about?
<Riddell> I relalise the 4.0.1 release is on wednesday
<Riddell> are you able to do ppa backports tomorrow?
<jpatrick> apachelogger__: bist du da?
<apachelogger__> jpatrick: aye
 * apachelogger__ is audaciting right now :D
<jpatrick> apachelogger__: just checking is dragonplayer (1.99~rc1) the 2.0~rc1 on the website?
<apachelogger__> jpatrick: yes
<jpatrick> ok, great
<apachelogger__> talking about that, did anyone backport that yet?
 * apachelogger__ looks over to Riddell ;-)
<jpatrick> nop
<apachelogger__> omg
<apachelogger__> that flatline was too high
 * apachelogger__ ain't hearing anything -.-
<jpatrick> apachelogger__: just checking, because I'm trying to get it into Debian
<Riddell> apachelogger__: don't see it in the ppa
<apachelogger__> Riddell: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members-kde4/+archive/+index?field.name_filter=dragonplayer&field.status_filter=published
<Riddell> apachelogger__: cool
<apachelogger__> auto-backport from hardy should work, in case the script isn't still broken ;-)
<Riddell> apachelogger__: seems to be fixed
 * Riddell backports
<_StefanS_> mhb: I did answer you :) I'm still into the win deco stuff
<mhb> _StefanS_: my opinion is that the current KDE4 windeco is not top of the class
<_StefanS_> mhb: I agree..
<_StefanS_> mhb: the thing is; I
<_StefanS_> mhb: I'm still using crystal for the windeco, and I'm not sure it has been ported to kde4
<mhb> somehow, I have dream of creating a "Human" windeco that goes well with the idea of making KDE more human-friendly
<_StefanS_> mhb: yes thats a good idea indeed.
<_StefanS_> mhb: I will experiment a bit w
<_StefanS_> mhb: with what can be done
<stdin> Riddell: things are quieting down for me this week, I should be about more now. so I should be available tomorrow
 * _StefanS_ 's enter is buggin out
<mhb> because before now, we've always somehow hacked together what was available, without any "bigger vision"
<Riddell> stdin: great
<Tonio_> Riddell: hey
<Tonio_> Riddell: I think I just found a bug in kdesudo maybe relative to the --nonewdcop you implemented....
<Tonio_> Riddell: here is how to reproduce :
<Tonio_> Riddell: start systemsettings -> monitors and display -> go admin mode
<Tonio_> then you can't apply any change you made...
<Tonio_> Riddell: can you eventually confirm the issue also appears on your machine ?
<Riddell> does displayconfig even work?
<Riddell> no, not here
<Tonio_> Riddell: works for me
<Tonio_> well no issue if I go admin mode using the original kdesu
<Riddell>   File "/usr/share/python-support/kde-guidance/displayconfigwidgets.py", line 46, in setScreen
<Riddell>     self.screensizeslider.setMaxValue(len(screen.getAvailableResolutions())-1)
<Riddell> AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'getAvailableResolutions'
<Riddell> quite broken here
<Tonio_> Riddell: you can try with knetworkconf
<Tonio_> same issue
<Tonio_> no way to apply settings using kdesudo
<ultracap> start systemsettings -> advanced -> disk & filesystems
<Tonio_> Riddell: the difference between systemsettings and kcontrol is that the "apply" button is part of the window that is refreshed and goes admin
<Tonio_> Riddell: I suspect systemsettings to do a lot more dcop things on that point....
<Tonio_> this might be related to an environnement variable missing when using kdesudo or something like this....
<Tonio_> hard to say
<Riddell> mm, I see the issue
<ultracap> apachelogger: are you free to talk?
<apachelogger> ultracap: depends about what ;-)
<Tonio_> Riddell: where to look at according to you ? env variables or nonewdcop feature code ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's not easy to debug.....
<Riddell> no, it's horrible to debug
<ultracap> apachelogger: screensaver issue?
<Riddell> I don't really know where to look I'm afraid
<apachelogger> ultracap: uh, lovely, what's the issue?
<ultracap> apachelogger: lp 173109
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 173109 in kubuntu-default-settings "2 Screen Savers not working" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/173109
<ultracap> apachelogger: I think
<ultracap> apachelogger: I get this on both my machines
<apachelogger> ultracap: different graphic card vendors?
<sebas> This getAvailableResolutions is a bitch.
<ultracap> apachelogger: Only similarity is same brand of screen
<sebas> It should probably return something that 'always work' instead of None if things fail
<sebas> Like "famous last words"
<apachelogger> ultracap: fresh gutsy installations?
<sebas> Didn't keithp say that 1024x768 always works?
<apachelogger> sebas: always is a dangerous word to use ;-)
<sebas> Right, but I thought I'd say something funny
<sebas> funny and X11 is also ... dubious.
<apachelogger> indeed
 * apachelogger continues hunting missing amarok icons
<ultracap> apachelogger: Gutsy is now an up to date Hardy on one machine
 * apachelogger stops again :P
<apachelogger> ultracap: well, did you upgrade to gutsy?
<ultracap> apachelogger: no that was a fresh install
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> ultracap: so what graphics drivers are you using?
<ultracap> apachelogger: Other machine needs a reinstall (with kde4) but screensavers didn't work from alpha3+ livecd
<ultracap> apachelogger: intel and radeon
<apachelogger> ultracap: totally strange, I honestly can't think of a component which would cause this issue... maybe you can get someone else to reproduce it?
<apachelogger> maybe in #kubuntu-testers or #kubuntu
<ultracap> apachelogger: do you recognise all the subscribers to the lp bug?
<ultracap> apachelogger: should I post on the forums as well?
<apachelogger> ultracap: there are only you and me subscribed
<apachelogger> forums is a good idea though
<ultracap> apachelogger: sorry I meant 'also notified'
<apachelogger> ultracap: well, they are general bug contacts for the k-d-s package
<ultracap> apachelogger: Okay thanks - I have a sort of related issue, i can't exit a screensaver test by moving the mouse (buttons work)
<ultracap> apachelogger: Normal screensavers can be cleared by moving the mouse (gesture?)
<apachelogger> yep
<apachelogger> only the test runs need a click
<ultracap> apachelogger: Works as intended?
<apachelogger> yes
<ultracap> apachelogger: want more?
<apachelogger> just keep em coming :D
<ultracap> apachelogger: The desktop icon in the panel doesn't seem to update when using the back/forward buttons or loading a bookmark
<ultracap> apachelogger: Click on it and it updates
<apachelogger> ultracap: desktop icon?
<apachelogger> back/forward?
<apachelogger> sorry, I have no KDE 3 to test
<ultracap> The forward and backward (history) buttons in konqueror
<ultracap> The icon in the desktop1 box
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> ultracap: you mean the pager?
<apachelogger> the applet which shows your virtual desktops
<ultracap> I think so, 2 have been configured and I can switch between them.
<apachelogger> yeah, well, this is clearly a bug in KDE (http://bugs.kde.org) if you want to report it
<apachelogger> but it is a pretty minor issue
<apachelogger> so the possability it gets fixed isn't that high in my opinion
<Tonio_> Riddell: it looks lke the all newdcop code is ignored....
<Tonio_> Riddell: NEWDCOP env variable should be set when using the option afaik
<ultracap> apachelogger: I will report if you recomend but KDE 4 is where focus should be?
<ultracap> apachelogger: Anyway thanks for your assistance, much appreciated.
<apachelogger> ultracap: well, technically KDE 3 still gets updated, but everyone focuses on KDE 4, so unimportant bugs like this one have almost no chance to be fixed
<ScottK2> apachelogger: That'd be almost everyone...
 * ScottK2 still can't bring myself to care about KDE4.
<Tonio_> Riddell: sudo overrides the env variables, then dcopserver is unset......
<apachelogger> ScottK2: well, talking about upstream :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm testing with sudo preserving the environment
<ScottK2> Even there we should have a 3.5.9 soon.
<apachelogger> ScottK2: yeah, but they focus on KDE 4 development, so small bugs, like missing gui updates, might not get fixed anymore
<apachelogger> especially since the code gets completely replaced in KDE 4 anyway ... as for pager
<ScottK2> Agreed.  It's just that it's not yet quite completely ignored.
<ScottK2> Right
<Tonio_> Riddell: found it :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: DCOPSERVER env needs to be preserved ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll release a fixed kdesudo today
<Hobbsee> allee: feel free to hound them.  maybe next time they'll pay attention to people who say "this is really important, you need to fix this" *before* it's been sitting there for a month and a half.
<Riddell> Tonio_: well done
<tlayton> Riddell: read your article yesterday. c++ is probably not for me, but i could get in pyqt and pykde. where is the best place to get started? techbase only has a small article mainly concerning slots
<tlayton> btw, i'm at borders right now, and there only seems to be generic python books here
<ScottK> tlayton: I'd suggest looking at kde-guidance bugs.  All the guidance bits are in Python.
<Riddell> tlayton: you could write some pykde introductions for techbase
<Riddell> there's currently zero information on pykde 4
<smarter> Some guy has written a gtk-qt-engine for qt4: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/gtk-kde4?content=74689
<Riddell> noo
<Riddell> that's a gtk configuration tool
<smarter> oh stupid me, I really need sleep :)
<tlayton> Riddell: will there eventually be a kde-guidance-kde4 package?
<Riddell> tlayton: hope so
<Riddell> tlayton: it's blocked on a kde 4 libpythonize (which lets you use pykde in kcontrol modules)
<Riddell> tlayton: although there's no reason the apps couldn't be ported to kde 4 in the mean time, they run as standalone apps too
<tlayton> Riddell: gotcha. well, let me play with them for a few days then i'll get back with you, if that's okay
<Riddell> tlayton: certainly ok!
<d-miller> smarter: is this what you was looking for? http://gitweb.freedesktop.org/?p=users/ruphy/gtk-qt4-engine.git;a=summary
<smarter> d-miller: thank you :)
<smarter> I'll try to package it later
<smarter> if someone is not already working on it
<Ze-M> Tonio_: ping
<Tonio_> Ze-M: yep ?
<Ze-M> Tonio_: did you the private?
<Ze-M> Tonio_: did you saw the private?
<Tonio_> Ze-M: necessary to talk privately ?
<Ze-M> Tonio_: no but i would prefer
<Tonio_> k
<nixternal> mornin'
<Ze-M> can anyone tell me if in kubuntu x86_64 konqueror displays webpages that use flash plugins?
<Riddell> that depends on many things
<Riddell> nixternal: good morning, how's the extragear packaging going?
<Ze-M> Riddell: depends if you have nspluginwrapper installed to wrap flash that its only 32bits
<Riddell> Ze-M: yes, also the version of konqueror and of flash
<Ze-M> Riddell: yes, i cant have konqueror wotking with latest flash-9.0.115 but konqueror works fine with flash-9.0.48.0 and nspluginwrapper latest version
<Ze-M> i was just trying to know if in kubuntu konqueror would work ok with latest flash-9.0.115
<nixternal> Riddell: could be finished within the hour...are we pushing it up a day?
<nixternal> I was planning on finishing them up today thinking we still had 2 days
<Riddell> nixternal: dunno, the release is likely tomorrow evening so I guess tonight would be good to start uploading
<nixternal> no problem
<nixternal> much shorter extragear for 4.0.1
<tlayton> Riddell: where do i find the bzr link for kde-guidance?
<toma> nixternal: yeah, various reasons
<Riddell> tlayton: it's in svn, http://websvn.kde.org/branches/extragear/kde3/utils/guidance/
<tlayton> Riddell: then i need to apply the .diff file?  these first couple of steps are new to me, so please be patient. i'll pick it up quick
<Riddell> tlayton: I don't think we have any patches that arn't in svn, just checkout from KDE's anonsvn and that's that sources
<Riddell> /ank/nam	
<tlayton> Riddell: ok, i was just looking at the lpad +source page, and there was a diff file. appears to already have the debian/* files in it
<Riddell> tlayton: in .deb packaging the .diff file is usually just the debian/ packaging files
<Riddell> soo, who all wants to go to UDS or FOSSCamp?
 * Riddell eyes up nixternal 
 * Riddell looks at apachelogger 
 * Riddell keeks at stdin 
<stdin> I would like to, but I don't know if I'll have the time/money atm
<nixternal> where are they at this time around?
<nixternal> dunno if I will have a passport in time
<Riddell> nixternal: eastern europe, middle of may
<nixternal> but seeing as the school stuff isn't attached to me the way it was last year, I would be able to go of course
<nixternal> hrmm
<Riddell> stdin: expenses are paid
<nixternal> let me see if I can get my passport stuff situated...I have a ton of unpaid parking tickets to pay off here first, but my x-wife told me that I could get one from Maryland and not have to worry about the Illinois parking tickets
<Riddell> parking tickets stop you getting a passport?
<nixternal> they do now here in Illinois
<nixternal> if you owe the state any money, they will not provide you a passport
<Riddell> harsh
<nixternal> just a bit
<nixternal> but I should be able to get one in Maryland hopefully
<nixternal> luckily for me, I will be able to get mine at the military base there quicker if it all goes through
<nixternal> man, I remember being able to fly almost anywhere w/o a passport while in the military
<nixternal> which honestly, made it easy for identity theft..had to have a copy or your social security card and birth certificate
<tlayton> Riddell: do i need to use the ubuntu diff with the svn code so i package it the same?
<Riddell> tlayton: what are you looking to do?
<tlayton> check out the bugs that ScottK mentioned, learn a bit, and then package local here on hardy
<tlayton> note: my background is java, perl, and sql, with an emphasis in speech recognition, so debian packaging is new to me
<nixternal> Riddell: with the new kde.mk, do we have to do anything else, say with the rules file at all?
<tlayton> so, i thought i'd take some time now to help out and learn a bit as well.
<Riddell> tlayton: if you want to build local packages just   apt-get source kde-guidance; cd kde-guidance-<tab>; debuild
<nixternal> looks as if we can remove the wrapper stuff from rules maybe?
<Riddell> tlayton: but generally if you're working on the code you don't want to worry about packages at the same time so you'd check out of svn and work with that (and it's python so no compiling necessary, they should just run directly)
<Riddell> nixternal: if it's the version with kde4-wrapper-creation: at the bottom you shouldn't need anything in rules
<Riddell> nixternal: but do check the .desktop files have the absolute path in them
<nixternal> that's what I thought...just wanted to make sure
<nixternal> roger
<Tonio_> Riddell: kdesudo uploaded
<Tonio_> Riddell: it'll hopefully also fixed the bug seen on the livecd session using nonewdcop option..... hopefully :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: yay
<Riddell> Tonio_: interested in UDS?
<nixternal> Exec=kcoloredit %U
<Riddell> nixternal: hrm
<nixternal> that is what you are looking for in the desktop files?
<nixternal> that doesn't look absolute to me :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: of course !
<Riddell> nixternal: fooey, possibly it doesn't work for single binary packages
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll have more free time in the next 6 month as I just left the it services for the support services...
<Tonio_> Riddell: so I don't want to miss the full kde4 implementation !
<nixternal> I thought with the old way it did work with the single binary packages
<Riddell> any thougts on specs we should think about at UDS?
<nixternal> hrmm, good question
<ScottK2> Riddell: For Hardy +1 I think KDE4 by default would be the #1 thing.
<Riddell> you mean like we're doing for hardy? :)
<nixternal> hehe
<Riddell> but retiring kde 3 is on my list
<ScottK2> OK.
<nixternal> what about moving KDE 3 -> universe and moving KDE 4 -> main..is that going to occur for Hardy+1
<nixternal> Riddell: retiring or just moving it to universe?
<nixternal> would be nice to still maintain it for as long as we can..think of all of the kde3 rollouts
<ScottK2> How about smooth KDE3 --> KDE4 upgrade transition?
<nixternal> that should definitely be one
<Riddell> nixternal: well this is what we'll discuss at UDS
<nixternal> Riddell: groovy
<tlayton> Riddell: ok, another question on kde-guidance. displayconfig crashes if there is no ServerLayout section. however, i'm using intel video and nothings wrong with xorg.conf. where/how would i find out if 1) this section is needed, and 2) if it is, should create a default based on other values in the conf file
<tlayton> Riddell: note, i did a reconfigure at one time when testing out different compiz settings
<Riddell> tlayton: that's a problem I have too.  I'm pretty sure its caused by more modern X.org versions not needing specific configuration any more, you'd need to ask the X packagers about that (bryce)
<ScottK2> tlayton: If you are interested in trying to learn by rooting through the code, I'm curious why kde-guidance mountconfig needs pyqtconfig (I don't think it should).
<tlayton> ScottK2: yeah, i just picked out one or two when i noticed that. per your suggestion with kde-guidance, i was planning on checking it all out via the code. pretty good at that, and a great way to learn
<Lure> Riddell: do we need to get new packages in before FeatureFreeze?
<ScottK2> If we could get that particular bit solved, then our python-qt3 package could be sync'ed from Debian without change.
<ScottK2> tlayton: Are you on Hardy i386 by chance?
<tlayton> ScottK2: yes
<tlayton> ScottK2: well, actually -generic if you're talking about the kernel
<Riddell> Lure: it gets harder after feature freeze
<ScottK2> tlayton: If you replace the hard python-qt3 with http://www.kitterman.com/test/python-qt3_3.17.4-1_i386.deb then mountconfig should crash reliably for you.
<Riddell> Lure: what are you thinking of?
<ScottK2> tlayton: No, the processor arch.
<Lure> Riddell: qlandkarte - it is actually already in NEW source queue, but I do not know if I need to push on archive-admin's yet
<ScottK2> tlayton: That's also got a lower version number than our current Hardy one, so you downgrade to that and then you can just apt-get upgrade back to a working config.
<Lure> ^^ hint, hint ;-)
<Riddell> Lure: I'll get to it tomorrow (my archive day)
<Lure> Riddell: thanks
<nixternal> Riddell: would it be feasible to patch the .desktop files to give them an absolute path for single binary packages?
<nixternal> I am doing a test build w/o just to see what the outcome is
<Riddell> nixternal: why patch?  just use the rules as before
<nixternal> derr
<nixternal> OK, so revert back to the old kde.mk for single binary packages then?
<Riddell> if it doesn't work with the ones in kde.mk then use whatever was being used in the last upload
<tlayton> ScottK2: why that version of py-qt3, vs what is on hardy? you talking about a backport?
<nixternal> gotcha
<Riddell> no keep the same one, does no harm and there's other changes
<ScottK2> tlayton: That's the debian version built on the hardy tool chain.  It doesn't have pyqtconfig in it, so mountconfig will crash.  My goal (that I haven't had a lot of time to work on yet) is to teach mountconfig not to need it so we can synch python-qt3 from Debian.
<ScottK2> If we can make mountconfig work with that version of the package, then we no longer need to maintain a Kubuntu diff for python-qt3.
<tlayton> anything major you know if may crash if i install it?
<ScottK2> tlayton: AFAIK only mountconfig.
<tlayton> ScottK2: ok, i'll play with it for a while
<ScottK2> With the exception of not having pyqtconfig it's identical to the current Hardy package
<apachelogger> Riddell: depends a lot on the when and where :)
<ScottK2> The fun part about this excercise is that according to grep, the phrase pyqtconfig is no where in the mountconfig code, so it'll be a bit of a chase.  Should be a good learning experience.
<tlayton> ScottK2: thx!
<Riddell> apachelogger: eastern europe, May sometime
<apachelogger> Riddell: hm, I have final exams in May, so it's very unlikely that I am able to come :(
<Tonio_> apachelogger: :'(
<nixternal> toma: I am seeing some strange things here with the extragear tagging...with the 4.0.0 tagging, all extragear components had 4.0.0 versions, now I am seeing 3.3.6 and 0.2 and stuff like that for the 4.0.1 tagging of extragear components
<tlayton> ScottK2: by just commenting out 'import kdedesigner' seemed to solve that problem on pyqtconfig? is that what you were looking for to start with?
<toma> nixternal: did you receive my mail on kde-packagers, or do you only get the tarballs ?
 * nixternal checks kde-packagers
 * Riddell doubts nixternal is on kde-packages
 * Riddell forwards e-mail
 * jpatrick point nixternal to http://kde.me.uk/index.php?page=top-secret-kde-groups
<nixternal> toma: OK, read it
<nixternal> Riddell: I am on kde-packagers :)
<nixternal> I am everywhere man, just like KDE :)
<Riddell> well well
<apachelogger> +well
<nixternal> also about kgrab...vorian was working on this yesterday because he grabbed it from kde-apps.org and I noticed some iconsistencies with the copyright headers
<apachelogger> you're not on mine
<apachelogger> muhahahahaha
<apachelogger> tha top secret amarok lists
<mhb> mmm, secrets
<ScottK2> tlayton: I guess I'd like to understand what the impact of that would be then.  Do we lose functionality as a result?
<toma> nixternal: what's the use of being on a mailinglist if you don't read it? ;-)
<nixternal> ya, didn't Riddell just comment about these "elitist lists" :p
<nixternal> toma: shhh :)
<apachelogger> toma is having a good point though :P
<toma> you can not silence me, just like KDE !
<nixternal> ooh, good one :)
 * apachelogger just got reminded to have a look at the mailing lists
<apachelogger> boring it is, but it has to be done
<apachelogger> jpatrick: right?
<jpatrick> apachelogger: was eber du sagst
<Riddell> apachelogger: why not just use kde-packagers for amarok?
<nixternal> OK you packagers, what would be the best way to build these new 4.0.1 packages where the version number is no longer 4.0.0, but something < 4.0.0?
<Riddell> nixternal: epoch
<toma> epoch
<nixternal> w00t, so I was on the right track
<toma> sorry for that
<nixternal> that's alright toma, you still get a cookie from me :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: prolly because I didn't know about that list until now... I also doubt anyone else in the team did ;-)
<toma> o great, cookies. make me fatter
<nixternal> hehe
<Riddell> apachelogger: that's the trouble with secret lists..
<apachelogger> also, by keeping it invitation only we can produce better PR bubbles
 * apachelogger notes that following mailing lists isn't exactly easy with gmail
<jpatrick> apachelogger: alpine ftw :p
<apachelogger> pfft
<apachelogger> kontact I say
<apachelogger> just that the KDE 3 version ate everything when I started it from within KDE 4
<apachelogger> very strange
<ScottK2> Excellent reason for me not to be running KDE4.  Thanks for the warning.
<apachelogger> hehe :)
<jpatrick> apachelogger: what you get for playing with .kde|.kde4 :)
<tlayton> KScottK2: doesn't appear any lost functionality, but there does appear to be a couple of bugs. would this utility end of replacing startup-manager, or only effect /etc/fstab?
<apachelogger> I think ScottK2 is having a highligh on KDE 4 to find reasons for not having a look at the allmighty 4 :D
<apachelogger> jpatrick: actually, I didn't
<apachelogger> I do all the nasty stuff on the laptop
<nixternal> just to make sure I got this one right, for kfax, the new version is 3.3.6, so the new ubuntu package version would be 4:3.3.6-0ubuntu1
<apachelogger> in fact I don't even have own KDE 4 packages on my workstation
<ScottK2> tlayton: I believe it just affects /etc/fstab.
<apachelogger> only PPA packages
<apachelogger> nixternal: was it epoch 3 before?
<apachelogger> or 0?
<nixternal> no epoch previously
<ScottK2> tlayton: I guess the thing to do now would be to try and understand why the import was there to begin with and see if the reason still has any validity
<apachelogger> yeah, I'd go with 4 then, keep it consitent with the rest of KDE 4
<nixternal> I am thinking of the epoch...exactly that was used with the main kde 4 packages
<tlayton> ScottK2: np, like i mentioned to Riddell, i'll probably take a couple days to play around with it, and the other parts of guidance. but i should be online during that time
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> council election already over
 * apachelogger kneels in front of nixternal and praises the new council member
<apachelogger> maybe the wisdom of the universe be with you
 * apachelogger shakes hand and congratulates
<ScottK2> tlayton: Cool.  No rush.  It's better to get this right than fast.
<nixternal> apachelogger: thanks :)
<tlayton> on this python stuff, is eric ide good to use, or just still with ole venerable vi?
<tlayton> s/still/stick/
<nixternal> I have been giving eric a shot, there are still some things I haven't figured out just yet
<ScottK2> I use vim/kate myself, but I've heard good things about eric.  We've a major new release in Hardy, so it could use some testing.
<nixternal> ScottK2: I have been testing it :)
<ScottK2> Excellent
<nixternal> I just can't figure out how to run the code I have created with eric just yet
<nixternal> nor could I find any user documentation for eric 4
<ScottK2> There's always idle
<nixternal> what is idle?
<tlayton> eric idle? monty python? ...
<nixternal> ya, why not name your Python IDE, the Full Monty!
<Sime> eric is a bit clunky, but generally works. except for the ctrl+space  completion.
<mhb> I always liked chapman
<nixternal> I couldn't get completion to work the way I wanted it to
<nixternal> it did work on basic completion, but didn't work well with the PyQt4 completion
<nixternal> actually, didn't work at all..I am sure there is a setting I am missing..so I will go through their wiki to see how to properly setup for qt4 again
<ScottK2> idle is the IDE that's shipped with Python.
<ScottK2> (assuming that wasn't sarcasm)
<jpatrick> hi stdin
<stdin> hey \o
<nixternal> ScottK2: ahh ya...and the funny thing, I just read about it last night while thumbing through the first couple of chapters of my python book :)
<ScottK2> I used it (idle) back when I was on Windows.
<_StefanS_> kwwii: did you get my messages?
<kwwii> _StefanS_: nope
<_StefanS_> kwwii: we've got permission to use the wallpaper from djmattricks
<kwwii> _StefanS_: killer, now we need to know who in community is interested in changing the wallpaper :-)
<_StefanS_> kwwii: I asked him today how he would feel about maybe darken it a bit (someone suggested that it might be a reason not to use it)
<_StefanS_> kwwii: its kinda light, but i dont want it to be all dark either.
<kwwii> yeah, I kinda like it as-is but then again, I like the other one too
<kwwii> this one is much more subtle
<aantipop> ping apachelogger
<_StefanS_> kwwii: yep, and has a fresh appearance anyways
<_StefanS_> kwwii: btw, when could you have time to fix those buttons for the deco?
<kwwii> we can bring it up in an email to the art list but we would get lots of useless answers
<apachelogger> aantipop: tach
<kwwii> _StefanS_: I might get some time next weekend
<_StefanS_> kwwii: I say we take a vote with the ones that want to attent
<_StefanS_> attend even
<_StefanS_> kwwii: when is the FF ?
<kwwii> yeah but that is like letting a few developers decide on what is the best pic
<kwwii> no idea when feature freeze is
<Lure> kwwii: Feb 14, afair
<_StefanS_> kwwii: I guess next week is fine then
<aantipop> apachelogger: du hast doch damals projectM gepackt..das aktuelle paket von hardy funzt bei mir nicht ?!
<apachelogger> aantipop: 1. ist das aktuelle paket ein 100%iger debian sync 2. was zeichnet ein nicht funzen aus? ;-)
<_StefanS_> kwwii: well, if we make a small meeting inviting those who are interested, dont you think thats enough? I mean the current wallpaper is not that amazing imho
<aantipop> apachelogger: wenn ich projectm als libvisual plugin starten will, öffnet sich ganz kurz das fenster, sclhießt sich aber sofort..keine ahnung wie ich da eine fehlermeldung herauslesen könnte
<nixternal> Riddell: for kgrab, I will upload as soon as I build it...it is new
<nixternal> actually, I guess it is best for it to go through revu first
<nixternal> jpatrick and apachelogger: within the next hour I should have a kgrab package for you
<nixternal> I need to find vorian's package, as he started it yesterday, but the copyright headers were goofy in kgrab
<jpatrick> nixternal: I'll get it past the debian guys :)
<apachelogger> aantipop: welcher grafiktreiber?
<nixternal> for some reason, Debian hasn't been doing any of the extragear stuff I have noted
<nixternal> s/noted/noticed
<aantipop> apachelogger: nvidia-glx
<apachelogger> mhhh
<nixternal> if they have, they aren't uploading them to the kde4 svn repo
<apachelogger> nixternal: they probably just wait until we create the better packages ;-)
<jpatrick> nixternal: they're in experimental no? ah well, I've got several Kubuntu packages though to them in the last few days
<aantipop> apachelogger: es geht aber gar nicht diesmal, letzesmal konnte ich durch resizen projectm starten..
<apachelogger> aantipop: jo, den bug kenn ich... hast dich schonmal im projectm forum umgehört?
<apachelogger> aantipop: vl gibts probleme mit dem x oder der 3d in hardy
<aantipop> apachelogger: hab versucht einen svn snapshot zu kompilieren, aber da komme ich nicht weiter
<apachelogger> aantipop: ich würde da einfach mal nachfragen ob etwas bekannt ist, in letzterzeit gabs immer wiedermal probleme mit dem X zeug in hardy
<aantipop> apachelogger: @ ubuntuforums oder wo ?
<nixternal> screw that noise, go in to offer a hand to debian and they bite it...
<jpatrick> nixternal: that's why I went in real slow...
<apachelogger> aantipop: zB, oder direkt bei projectm :P
<ScottK> nixternal: Think of Debian as a collective of individual maintainers.  It doesn't really have a group personality.
<aantipop> apachelogger: ich glaube nicht, dass die dich mit hardy herons problemen beschäftigen
<ScottK> nixternal: What'd you do?
<nixternal> ScottK: typically the Qt/KDE people do
<ScottK> K
<nixternal> at least ana and pusling
<apachelogger> aantipop: nein, aber vielleicht hat schonma wer im forum von denen rumgenervt
<apachelogger> ausserdem wissen die am besten woran es hacken könnte
<nixternal> ScottK: you are in there too...you see the unnecessary noise
<aantipop> apachelogger: ok, danke
<ScottK> Yeah.  Just play nice and don't get riled up.
<nixternal> I am playing nice....I am going back to finishing OUR Kubuntu work now :)
<apachelogger> mhhhhhhh
<apachelogger> kubuntu
<apachelogger> ahhhhhh
 * apachelogger really gotta stop watching simpsons all day long
<smarter> apachelogger: the oxygen cursor set is still not released and feature freeze is near :/
<apachelogger> smarter: indeed
<smarter> can't we just upload it and backport it only when it will be released?
<apachelogger> jpatrick: what do you think
<apachelogger> should we just push it to new?
<apachelogger> smarter: sure
<apachelogger> wouldn't change the fact that we have a pre-release package ;-)
<smarter> hardy is beta, so beta softwares are not a problem ;)
<jpatrick> smarter, apachelogger: just got through Debian NEW queue
<apachelogger> haha
<apachelogger> so much about debian + upstream interaction
<apachelogger> smarter: well it is not beta :P
<apachelogger> technically it's pre-alpha
<smarter> yes
<jpatrick> apachelogger: request sync :P (Riddell: poe)
<jpatrick> poke*
<smarter> but I never heard of a cursor theme crashing your computer :)
<apachelogger> smarter: request sync :P
<smarter> sync what what?
<apachelogger> smarter: yeah, I only waited because ruphy saied he is planing on a release anyway
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> that was pre-release event
<apachelogger> and now
<apachelogger> he is like... lost
<apachelogger> well, at least he is online again :D
<kwwii> _StefanS_: we should talk to Riddell and find out what he thinks first
<_StefanS_> kwwii: well he sounded somewhat positive :)
<smarter> I was wondering if I should use arch: all
<jpatrick> smarter: debian sync
 * smarter doesn't know what a debian sync is :(
<jpatrick> smarter, apachelogger: http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel-changes/2008/02/msg00419.html
<Trigger7> ah, they want to package^Wcopy the oxygen cursors
<Trigger7> haha
<Trigger7> wrong window. we are talking in #debian-qt-kde on oftc about debian and ubuntu working together right now
<Trigger7> the question was something like "why don't we (ubuntu and debian) work closer together"
<jpatrick> Trigger7: he *did* package it, long ago
<Trigger7> jpatrick: didn't want to offend anyone :)
<jpatrick> smarter: un moment s'il vous plait
<jpatrick> smarter: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SyncRequestProcess
<smarter> jpatrick: j'ai tout mon temps :)
<jpatrick> smarter: do that and apachelogger and I will review and approve et tout
<smarter> ok
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> wtf
<apachelogger> jpatrick: that name is so freakish against anything
<smarter> I don't have a lot of free time today
<apachelogger> that ain't what upstream names it and that ain't what the other packages are named like
<apachelogger> wtf
<jpatrick> smarter: then we ask R!dde|| to bring it across
<smarter> I'll see what i can do tomorrow
<jpatrick> apachelogger: nicht mein Schuld!
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> still
<apachelogger> why would one approve that
<smarter> +1 with apachelogger
<smarter> the diff is full of crap: http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/o/oxygencursors/oxygencursors_0.0.2008-01-27-a7b68163e7c8ccc1376-2.diff.gz
<ScottK> !language > smarter
<nixternal> smarter: what are you calling crap in that diff?
<ScottK> smarter: We'd like to try and work with Debian and not be confrontational.
<smarter> automatically generated .svgs files
<smarter> didn't want to be rude, sorry
<dinosaur-rus> hi
<mukidohime> In fact, the pkg-kde team is handing out alioth accounts so we can get our changes in sync.
<apachelogger> ScottK: what is so bad about the word crap? :)
<Trigger7> at leasto if someone of you is willing to directly incomrporate fixes into debian to make syncing easier
<nixternal> woo, gotta love svg's being xml
<apachelogger> smarter: I'm not sure that is c***
<ScottK> apachelogger: It's more a matter of denigrating people's work, especially when they've just arrived in channel to discuss working closer together.  It's not helpful.
<apachelogger> oh, agreed
<smarter> the postinst script is actually far more intelligent than mine :)
<mukidohime> We want to get as much of our work in sync as we can.
<ScottK> Absolutely
<apachelogger> smarter: yeah, just wanted to say that :P
<nixternal> oh no it's pusling! watch out, he tends to follow me everywhere :p
<mukidohime> It's alright, he's fairly harmless. :>
 * pusling walks away from nixternal. just like other ubuntu people he smells like fish.
<nixternal> I took a shower pusling, so that isn't me smelling like fish :)
<smarter> I'm not a native english speaker, I didn't know that was a so "rude" word, sorry again
 * apachelogger notes that seperated packages would have been nice though
<nixternal> if you would have said that 2 hours ago, I would have agreed :p
<Trigger7> pusling: didn't you want to try it this way? http://bash.org/?5300
<mukidohime> Anyway, we'd like people to have accounts so we can consolidate our changes.
<Trigger7> smarter: crap is one of the words often very used (in bug reports e.g.) which makes people not really happy
<mukidohime> Calling something "crap" tends to be taken as... confrontational.
<ScottK> Yeah.
<nixternal> mukidohime: I think most of us who already go back and forth between Debian and Kubuntu, who are already in the qt-kde chan have access thus far
<mukidohime> Yes, but there are others who probably aren't aware of that.
<smarter> s/is full of crap/has built files left/ then
<Trigger7> nixternal: but is this access really used? i don't remember a single commit to core packages from people not from the core debian kde team
<pusling> it is full of crap
<pusling> sorry for that.
<mukidohime> pusling: Why is it not in /krap then?
<pusling> hihih.
<nixternal> Trigger7: umm, I don't know who has core commit access, I am guessing at least Riddell and Hobbsee...I have just kde4 and kde-extras which has worked for the time being for me at least
<Trigger7> nixternal: with core i meant e.g. kdelibs, kdebase, kdegraphics... from kde 4
<mukidohime> We don't separate access quite so strictly.
<pusling> smarter: but where is your patch to build it with out the crap in the diff ?
<nixternal> Trigger7: ahh, I am sure I have access but I don't know about others
<smarter> pusling: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=oxygen-cursor-theme
<ScottK> pusling: For myself, I've been looking on the Kubuntu side to do away with stuff that requires us to have a diff first.  I'm currently one kde-guidance change away from being able to just use the Debian python-qt3 packages here.
<nixternal> I still like the fact of a patch or package review since there are some differences between Debian and Kubuntu packages
<mukidohime> ScottK2: That's just the idea.
<nixternal> the big differences are really with KDE 4 due to the install locations of course
<mukidohime> That shouldn't be a big deal for most of the packaging, though.
<Trigger7> yeah - but apart from the prefix (and completely different install files for this reason) we shouldn't have much differences
<dinosaur-rus> sorry for annoyance, but qt4-dev-tools package is still unusable due to version conflict with libqt4-core (which is newer than needed by the first one)
<nixternal> mukidohime: no it isn't...actually quite a bit of our packages I know we work on so we just sync them...makes the packaging side of things over here easier
<nixternal> mukidohime: the reason it would be really nice to work more together, is because we are both comprised of somewhat small teams
<ScottK> dinosaur-rus: In Hardy?
<dinosaur-rus> ScottK: Gutsy
<mukidohime> Exactly, we don't have the people to do our work twice.
<Trigger7> nixternal: right. i't s more or less all about manpower
<nixternal> ya, and we don't want to do the work twice either
<ScottK> dinosaur-rus: OK.  Is there a bug on this?
<pusling> smarter: oh nice. ignores errors on rm.
<apachelogger> jpatrick: smarter: I think we should merge, not sync
<apachelogger> change the binary name and split the package like smarter did
<apachelogger> I want to use oxygen as default theme for kde 4
<mukidohime> We'd like to invite any devs interested in syncing their work to #debian-qt-kde on OFTC.
<apachelogger> so we need the white curosrs seperated
<ScottK> apachelogger: Why not work to get that done in Debian?
<mukidohime> Why would we separate them?
<pusling> because it would save several kb of space.
<apachelogger> do it that way then :)
<mukidohime> Well, it doesn't really matter much either way.
<dinosaur-rus> ScottK: yes. it seems that new qt4-dev-tools in in gutsy-updates, why not move it to "regular" repository
<apachelogger> I just want my white cursors in oxygen-cursors :P
<ScottK> dinosaur-rus: We don't do that after release.  You should have gutsy-updates enabled.
<mukidohime> Ok, well let's get that committed to the alioth.
<mukidohime> apachelogger: Got an account?
<apachelogger> nope
<Trigger7> did pusling agree? i don't know what he did
<mukidohime> Well, would you like one?
<apachelogger> mukidohime: I'm not sure it would make much sense, I'm quite busy with kubuntu work
<apachelogger> so, if you think it would :)
<mukidohime> That's the point, we're also busy with Debian work.
<apachelogger> ^_^
<mukidohime> So instead of working separately, we share the work.
<Trigger7> apachelogger: and where is the difference between the ubuntu and debian work wrt kde? apart from the different prefix i doN#t see much
<apachelogger> well, how would uploading work?
<mukidohime> apachelogger: It's svn.
<apachelogger> I mean to the archives
<apachelogger> so we can sync/merge
<dinosaur-rus> ScottK: the package in "regular" repository is broken and that won't be fixed?
<mukidohime> We have some who upload the finished results.
<ScottK> No, you enable updates.  That's how you get updates.
<mukidohime> To get an account, just go to "https://alioth.debian.org/account/register.php"
<apachelogger> eitherway taking longer than when I upload straight to the ubuntu archives
<mukidohime> True, but it means we're also working on it, so you can do something else.
<Trigger7> apachelogger: we are not talking about binary uploads here, but changes to packages in svn. ubuntu regularly syncs to debian anyway, right?
<ScottK> apachelogger: Yes and then you have to maintain the diff.  In the long run getting into Debian is better.
<ScottK> Less time spent on merges and more on useful work.
<nixternal> plus it is one of the recommendations of being a MOTU...go to Debian first
<mukidohime> Once you have the account, you can join the team and get SVN access at:
<mukidohime> https://alioth.debian.org/project/request.php?group_id=30221
<mukidohime> Info page is here: http://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/join.html
<dinosaur-rus> ScottK: oh, thanks. need to fix my sources.list :)
<ScottK> You're welcome.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I'm having trouble getting that patch thingy working... I keep getting errors that distclean stuff is missing
<dinosaur-rus> and I have a suggestion: IMHO, update-grub script shouldn't modify any commented parts of menu.lst (e.g. change kernel parameters like root partition from /dev/*** to UUID)
<mukidohime> mateus? anjum?
<mukidohime> Looking for the new account requests.
<smarter> good night everyone, and sorry to have felt rude ;)
<ryanakca> dinosaur-rus: report it as a wishlist on launchpad :)
<Trigger7> smarter: sleep well
<nixternal> Riddell or toma: with kde 4 copyright headers, are the lgpl v2 only or gpl v2 only licenses still acceptable? there have been a few copyright emails/blogs that has confused me here for a second
 * nixternal makes it public: I HATE COPYRIGHT EDITING!
<mukidohime> Now it should be dual-licensed v2 and v3.
<Riddell> nixternal: i don't follow
<toma> nixternal: new files must fit the new license policy, we are trying to relicense all the old ones
<nixternal> ok, new files
<Riddell> nixternal: what's isn't GPL?
<nixternal> Riddell: I don't either honestly...this kpovmodeler package has all kinds of copyright holders, some GPL v2, some LGPL v2, some LGPL v2 or newer and the list continues
<Riddell> so just say it's GPL 2 with parts LGPL 2
<nixternal> ya, I got that down
<nixternal> tell me if this is OK, I borrwed it from kdegraphics package ->  Upstream Authors: John Doe <jdoe@kde.org> and many others.
<nixternal> or is it better to just list every copyright holder and their perspective holding dates?
<Riddell> ug, don't list every copyright holder
<Riddell> that's impossible to maintain
<Riddell> you can look for the copyright info in KAboutData (or just copy it fro kdegraphics indeed)
<nixternal> groovy
<nixternal> thanks
<blueyed> Riddell: re copyright: I've thought every copyright holder for each file must be listed? (grouped with "*" where possible, but in general..)?!
<ScottK> blueyed: Every license MUST be listed, but minor copyright holders can be omitted.
<blueyed> ScottK: that's good to know. Thought it was more strict.
<nixternal> /usr/include/ft2build.h:56:38: error: freetype/config/ftheader.h: No such file or directory
<nixternal> what is the trick to get around this?
<Riddell> install ftheader.h
<nixternal> it seems our libfreetype6-dev installs to freetype2/freetype/config/ftheader.h
<Riddell> so it needs /usr/include/freetype2 added to the include path
<Riddell> which will be some cmake thing
<nixternal> ya
<Trigger7> FREETYPE_INCLUDE_DIR contains the path to the headers, if FindFreetype.cmake has been used
<toma> nixternal: Riddell: that is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/freetype/+bug/181913
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 181913 in freetype "freetype, incorrect include dir" [Undecided,Invalid]
<toma> i think
<nixternal> ya, but it was invalid for some reason..it is all coming back to me now
<toma> no idea why that is invalid, i dont understand launchpad
<mukidohime> toma: Heard you had an issue with MMX/SSE ?
<toma> me? no. debian has
<toma> i use code optimized for -mmx and debian removed that compile instruction
<mukidohime> In what?
<toma> rsibreak
<Trigger7> toma: you have ;). you should check at runtime if you have a processor with mmx around
<mukidohime> Well, then you'll like how I fixed it.
<toma> Trigger7: dont run rsibreak if you dont have -mmx
<mukidohime> Remember, Debian's not doing the changes, we are. :>
<Trigger7> toma: so a powerpc/sparc/whatever user shouldn't use rsibreak?
<toma> no
<mukidohime> Anyway, using some code from qimageblitz, I have a patch to make it build and run on any arch, but detect MMX at run time on archs that can use it.
<toma> that does not make it work smoothly for them
<mukidohime> It may be a good idea to incorporate it upstream.
<Trigger7> toma: but isn't "not smoothly" better than not possible to run it at all?
<mukidohime> Hey, at least they can use it at all.
<Trigger7> this is what we use in debian right now btw: http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/pkg-kde/branches/kde4/packages/rsibreak/debian/patches/blitzcpuinfo.diff?op=file&rev=9242&sc=1
<toma> not sure about that
<Trigger7> do you consider it that stupid?
<toma> they will think it is bad app
<dinosaur-rus> nixternal: hmm... /usr/include/ft2build.h has a comment "`<prefix>/include/freetype2' must be in your current inclusion path" right before #include directive :)
<mukidohime> toma: There really isn't all THAT much in it that requires critical performance.
<toma> i rather not ship it untill i find a real fix
<toma> there is
<mukidohime> That is a real fix.
<mukidohime> It builds MMX code on i386 & amd64, and not on the others.
<toma> no, it's about performance, not about make it compile
<mukidohime> Is there something you can use in qimageblitz directly then?
<Trigger7> toma: isn't there a generic way to make these grayout effects? and how does it work in the kde 3 rsibreak?
<Trigger7> \\
<toma> other code
<Trigger7> gna, wrong window
<mukidohime> Actually, I was thinking you'd want to use kwin to do the effect.
<mukidohime> Use the nice compositing, but fall back to some other code if that doesn't work.
<dinosaur-rus> nixternal: and FreeType Project doesn't seem to be going to fix that (Open/Closed: Closed; Planned Release: None)
<Trigger7> isn't there also a grayout effect when logging out of kde?
<toma> that fits my 'real fix' remark
<toma> +could
<Trigger7> k
<mukidohime> Yeah, that would be a good way to go.
<toma> untill then simply exclude the !-mmx archs
<mukidohime> Is quasar at all ready?  That might be able to do the effect if you can't use composite.
<toma> not sure why you all are so desperate not to do that and ship a shitty app to them
<Trigger7> toma: even i386 is a non-mmx arch from a debian POV
<mukidohime> Well, Debian does support CPUs down to the i386.
<toma> !language >toma
<Riddell> mukidohime: I'm pretty sure debian doesn't actually work on a 386
<mukidohime> Not that you should be running KDE 4 on a 386...
<mukidohime> Riddell: I don't doubt that.
<Trigger7> Riddell: not 386, but 486
<toma> it's not my problem
<Trigger7> then it's not our problem if people consider your app shitty ;)
<Trigger7> and i don't think they would
<toma> build in a check with exit 0 ;-)
<mukidohime> toma: There is a non-mmx grayout command, it's just commented out.
<mukidohime> Does it work?
<toma> Trigger7: so? did you here me complain? i gave my opinion wwhen asked.
<Riddell> anyone want to package marble Qt edition?
<mukidohime> Riddell: How does that work with the kdeedu version?
<Trigger7> Riddell: do you have a seperate marble package, or do you build it out of kdeedu? i remember the author asked us to build both, the kde and the qt version
<toma> i think its up to the distro to provide the best user experience
<mukidohime> toma: we're trying.
<Trigger7> but the marble build system doesn't allow to build both at once right now
<Riddell> mukidohime: I expect it conflicts
<toma> and their judgement
<Riddell> Trigger7: yes we will have the old Qt only marble in the archive (I was going to have it removed but now tackat thinks it has worth)
<mukidohime> I don't suppose Torsten could separate it a bit more cleanly from kdeedu...
<Trigger7> Riddell: ah, ok. why not build a qt and a kde version of the "new" marble?
<Riddell> Trigger7: well that's what I just asked if anyone wanted to help package
<emu> does anybody know how much Gigabyte the whole ubuntu-Repositories (main universe multiverse) holds?
<mukidohime> I'll take care of it.
<mukidohime> Not sure how to reconcile the differences with the kdeedu version.
<mukidohime> But I guess I'll figure that oout.
<emu> I mean all 23163 packages.
<Trigger7> Riddell: ah,ok. IMO we should patch the build system to allow to build both versions somehow. maybe with a slightly different name
<Riddell> mukidohime: Conflicts?
<dinosaur-rus> emu: why do you need that? want to mirror it?
<Trigger7> mukidohime: we should build both versions from kdeedu
<mukidohime> I think the idea is that marble can be updated independently of kdeedu.
<Riddell> emu: try #canonical-sysadmin
<emu> dinosaur-rus: Had the crazy Idea to provide a dvd-Repository for the poor people with 56k modems
<Trigger7> mukidohime: there will be no marble release which is not included in kdeedu AFAIK.
<dinosaur-rus> emu: that's really crazy :) I'm sure repositories are *much* bigger than DVD :))
<emu> yeah but maybe three double layer will be enough
<mukidohime> Oh, I thought we were talking about a separate source package.
<emu> on the other hand its just interesting to know.
<Trigger7> mukidohime: there's still the old marble around, which isn't part kdeedu
<toma> mukidohime, Trigger7: did that make any sense, or do you declare me insane now?
<mukidohime> toma: wrt?
<toma> my position in this problem
<dinosaur-rus> emu: may be 3 double-layer double-side? :P
<mukidohime> Riddell: This seems like something that really should be done in the build system.
<emu> *lol*
<mukidohime> toma: I'm not really sure. :>
<Trigger7> toma: more or less insane ;). the problem is, that we normally build everything everywhere on debian. kde is built on arm and crap like this
<toma> okay
<Trigger7> and the grayout effect works, even if it is a bit slow (didn't test it to be honest). so it is noce for the people with mmx and at least usable for people without mmx
<mukidohime> toma: Can you leave us with a definitive statement of intent? :>
<dinosaur-rus> emu: try to sum "installed size" of all packages, that should be more or less accurate :)
<Trigger7> mukidohime: when you look at kdeedu you can see, that you can either build the qt, or the kde version, but not both.
<mukidohime> Trigger7: That's what I mean, there should be an option for both.
<toma> k, bye
<Trigger7> mukidohime: yep. i wonder if libmarble is afected by this in any way. i hope is isn't
<Riddell> Trigger7: libmarblewidget links to libkdecore.so.5
<mukidohime> Well, it would seem like there should be a clean split between the Qt part and the KDE part.
<Trigger7> Riddell: gna. to bad
<Trigger7> does the qt version build a library? maybe it doesn't don't know. have no time to check right now. not even time to chat in theory, but... ;)
<mukidohime> Riddell: Can you pass that along to the kdeedu people?
<emu> donsaur-rus: I don`t knwo how to do this. Can´t find an fitting option on, apt-get, aptitude or dpkg
<Riddell> mukidohime: which?
<mukidohime> The build system changes to build both versions of marble.
<dinosaur-rus> emu: use python through its bindings?
<emu> I will try... thank you.
<Riddell> mukidohime: I can suggest it to tackat when he's next online
<mukidohime> Danke.
<mukidohime> That would make things much simpler.
<Trigger7> Riddell: cool :) as they wanted to build us both versions (i don't remember who told me, i think it was the current marble maintainer), it whould really be made possible upstream
<Riddell> nixternal: so I think I'll start uploading 4.0.1 now
<nixternal> so it is fine to upload my 4.0.1 updates then?
<nixternal> I have 2 "new" - kgrab and kpovmodeler that I will have jpatrick or apachelogger ack first
<nixternal> I will dput kpov to revu as soon as my test build finishes
<nixternal> DEB_CMAKE_EXTRA_FLAGS += -DFREETYPE_INCLUDE_DIR=/usr/include/freetype2
<nixternal> that fixed the freetype2 for kpov
<dinosaur-rus> emu: or you can try to use information from "apt-cache dumpavail" or files in /var/liv/apt/lists
<Riddell> nixternal: just make sure they build-dep on kdelibs5 >= 4.0.1
<nixternal> yup, already done that
<blizzzek> bye
<Trigger7> Riddell: btw, what do you think about fixing the stuff you discover directly in our svn?
<emu> dinosaur-rus: do you no if the output from dumpavail is in kilobyte or byte?
<dinosaur-rus> emu: dunno
<dinosaur-rus> emu: I guess kilobytes (or there're so many packages smaller than 1KB :) )
<Riddell> Trigger7: for the most part its better for it to be filtered through people who are a proper part of Debian packaging
<dinosaur-rus> emu: I got 59'372'748
<dinosaur-rus> emu: so you'll need more than 3 double-layer double-side disks ;)
<emu> dinosaur-rus: me to... this are nearly 600GB
<emu> only a little :)
<dinosaur-rus> emu: may be 60GB, not 600?
<emu> uups forgot an 0
<Trigger7> Riddell: k
<dinosaur-rus> emu: you didn't forget 0, you typed redundant 0 :)
<emu> I should go to bed...
<dinosaur-rus> emu: and that's just for one architecture :P
<Riddell> Trigger7: but lets see how I get on with this qyoto integration into kdebindings
<emu> dinosaur-rus: this will be funny
<emu> gn8@all
<dinosaur-rus> emu: yeah :)
#kubuntu-devel 2008-02-05
 * nixternal kicks kpov hard
 * ScottK read cprov at first there and wondere'd what he'd done now.
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> trying to get a grip on the truetype garbage, came close but was attacked at about 80% by it again, as well as opengl stuff
<vorian> nixternal: kpov still?
<vorian> how about ligature?
<vorian> :)
<nixternal> vorian: ya, still the same with kpov
<nixternal> ligature was pulled for this release
<vorian> good :)
<nixternal> hey, work on kgrab again...never mind what I said, however, let me get you the tarball to work with
<Jucato> kpov = kde point of view?
<ScottK> Pulled ligature sounds painful
<vorian> nixternal: really?
<Jucato> ScottK: hahah! :)
<nixternal> heh
<vorian> nixternal: the "author" said he was happy to become compliant
<nixternal> I am not to worried about it now
<vorian> that's cool
<nixternal> vorian: actually, linke me to your kgrab package
<nixternal> I will pull in your stuff, build and commit from here
<nixternal> I will patch up the copyright file if it needs it
<vorian> hold on
<nixternal> I didn't want to recreate the package earlier and not be able to give you the karma
<vorian> nixternal: looks like someone nuked it
<nixternal> ey?
<nixternal> oh, I did, I thought you went to your ppa with it :)
<vorian> I'll upload it again
<vorian> not with the revised version
<vorian> oh, wait
<nixternal> ya, that is fine...I will patch it up and reupload to revu so I can get another motu to ack it and upload it
<vorian> nixternal: http://ppa.launchpad.net/vorian/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kgrab-kde4/kgrab-kde4_0.1.1-0ubuntu1.dsc
<nixternal> roger, thanks
<vorian> thanks to you :)
<nixternal> Riddell: how can I get this package to use the FindFreetype.cmake (kpovmodeler)?
<dasKreech> nixternal: I didn't do anything
<nixternal> this is getting annoying..I would think this would be fixed upstream in the CMakelists.txt file
<nixternal> dasKreech: stop it, change your name already :p
<ScottK2> What does "X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain=Scribus" in the packages .desktop do?
<ScottK2> and would it be harmless for Debian to add (I'm guessing yes)?
<nixternal> kpovmodeler doesn't even build from svn either
<vorian> nixternal: also lemon should recommend mysql-client-5.0
<vorian> I am making that change now
<nixternal> please do then reupload to revu, and then make note of it with a comment on revu
<vorian> roger
<nixternal> err, mysql client?
<vorian> yeah
<vorian> point of sale systems record data
<vorian> plus i was just testing it out
<nixternal> ya, sorry, I was thinking about something else
<nixternal> brainfart
<vorian> lol
<vorian> you were thinking p.o.s. :P
<dasKreech> vorian: Yes?
<vorian> piece of s*
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> OK...it is time I download all of the CMake docs I can and get to reading
<nixternal> go figure, kpovmodeler CMakeLists.txt isn't configured correctly, at least from what I can tell
<Jucato> kpovmodeler exists again?
<nixternal> Freetype and OpenGL are required, however CMakeLists.txt doesn't have either find_package(Freetype REQUIRED) nor find_package(OpenGL REQUIRED)
<nixternal> I guess it does, it was included in the extragear tagging
<Jucato> pfft.... extragear is becoming kdeaddons...
<jjesse> evening and good morning gentleman
<jjesse> :)
<nixternal> now after those edits, I will see if it builds now
<nixternal> howdy jjesse
<jjesse> howdy nixternal
 * nixternal goes and makes a chicken sammich
<nixternal> back in a few
<Jucato> hi jjesse
<jjesse> hello Jucato
<jjesse> just for the record, whoever said multiple version of the .NET framework can exist on the saem server lied
<Jucato> :)
<jjesse> running into problems w/ the 1.1 framework and the 3.0 framework fighting for iis
<nixternal> wait a second, the 3.0 framework doesn't include backwards compatibility for the 1.1 stuff?
<nixternal> didn't the 2.0 framework at least allow for that to occur?
<jjesse> the 2.0 did, having problems with the 3.0
<nixternal> hell, shows you how much I pay attention to .NET...didn't even know they had a 3.0
<jjesse> current version is 3.5
<nixternal> do you guys use .NET a lot with your stuff?
<jjesse> all the time
<nixternal> do you like it?
<jjesse> i don't do time dev work w/ it, but i like how the product uses it
<jjesse> currently reading .net framework essentials book
<nixternal> I have taken a few .NET classes now, and overall, I do not like it..there are some things that are cool, especially when tying stuff in to databases and what not quite easily
<nixternal> ie. it is fairly easy to dev on
<jjesse> i agree, prodcut i consult on runs on iis, .net and sql server
<nixternal> I went and saw this guy mimic both the Apple website and the Microsoft website using Symphony, Rails, and something else
<nixternal> that was pretty cool
<jjesse> that is prretty cool
<nixternal> and he did it fast
<nixternal> in 30 minutes, he had a framework up that mimiced apple.com
<nixternal> within the hour he was mimicing msdn stuff
<Hobbsee> Riddell: awww, i don't get to come, i suppose
<nixternal> Hobbsee: you have to get a passport/visa for the stick before you can go :)
<jjesse> go where? can i drive?
<nixternal> jjesse: if you can, you are one bad mofo
<nixternal> eastern europe somewhere for UDS
<jjesse> that would be sweet
<Hobbsee> nixternal: i've already got a passport
 * Hobbsee just didn't get offered spondosrhsip
<nixternal> I have to get my unpaid parking tickets taken care of before Illinois will update my passport
<jjesse> haha
<jjesse> i didn't know they were doing sponsorships already
<jjesse> that's cool
<nixternal> all of this crap just kicked in January 1st
<nixternal> my x-wife checked on base and they said I shouldn't have an issue getting a passport updated in Maryland since they don't follow Illinois parking tickets :)
<Hobbsee> they were talking about it before
<jjesse> walking the dog
<nixternal> I will need to pool a bit of cash if I can get there
<nixternal> come May, if I am not working, I will be flat arse broke
<nixternal> I might have just been offered a job working on opensource software though, and I am sure they will let me go if I am working for them then
<Gabz^laptop> Is kdm broken or is it just my ati card ?
<nixternal> probably both :)
 * dasKreech has run .NET 2.0 with 3.1
<dasKreech> I'd advise Killing 1.x
<nixternal> Gabz^laptop: which KDM? 3 or 4
<Gabz^laptop> whatever the default is off a the latest altnerate cd is
<Gabz^laptop> or how to i check ?
<dasKreech> released alternate or daily ?
<Gabz^laptop> alpha 4
<nixternal> should be KDM 3...what is it doing that it isn't working?
 * nixternal notes he has ATI card and KDM works fine
<Gabz^laptop> it doesn't display the mouse moves around fine the caps lock key doesn't light up on press through
<Gabz^laptop> there is some garble on the top of the screen
<nixternal> hrmm
<Gabz^laptop> so it half looks like a kernel panic...
<nixternal> Riddell: just so you know, I made a patch for kpovmodeler as it is what I believe it needed...I made the necessary changes to the CMakeLists.txt and committed it to KDE svn as well
 * nixternal goes and eats for real this time
<Jucato> wow! go go kde svn commiter!!
<Jucato> nixternal: what's for dinner? :D
<dasKreech> Jucato: Chicken Sammich
<Jucato> O.o
<dasKreech> you are vegetarian?
<Jucato> no!
<Jucato> I was asking nixternal of course, not you :P
<Jucato> coincidentally, I'm having cordon bleu for lunch :D
<Jucato> which is chicken :D
 * dasKreech chuckles
<dasKreech> I have Cheese pasta
<Jucato> grr!!
<Jucato> you're making me hungrier
<Jucato> right... lunch... nvm laundry
<dasKreech> Hobbsee: Where is UDS?
<ScottK2> dasKreech: It's not announced yet.  Earlier today R!ddell mentioned eastern europe.
<dasKreech> Ah ok
<dasKreech> That's kinda  trek for me
<Hobbsee> what ScottK2 said
<dasKreech> are we going to start shipping with Koffice?
<seele> man, they should have it in the US again.  its so cheap for everyone else to fly here :P
<Hobbsee> hah
 * Hobbsee tickles seele
 * seele waves
<dasKreech> seele: it'll be close next year :)
<jjesse> ok interseting question, install of hardy of the latest alpha, ewhne i go to session type it only shows kde, not kde or kde4
<jjesse> shouldn't it show both kde4 and kde3?
<yuriy> jjesse: you have to install kde4
<jjesse> hrmm ok
<jjesse> maybe i just still am misunderstand
<jjesse> ing
<jjesse> even on hardy i need to isntall kde4?
<dasKreech> hunger_t: hey-o
<dasKreech> judging from the instructions I saw on the site it looks like you install then install KDE4
<vorian> jjesse: yep
<jjesse> when will the first kde4 hardy cds come out?
<nixternal> jjesse: next week hopefully
<Hobbsee> no cds for you.
<nixternal> gotta wait for an infrastructure change
<jjesse> grumble :)
 * dasKreech still votes on two PPAs
<nixternal> what for?
<dasKreech> one for stable one for Weekly builds of trunk
<Hobbsee> the problem there is more the people that want to do the trunk builds
<nixternal> we don't need to build kde 4 weekly anymore
<nixternal> plus now that kde 4 is officially released, we really want to follow their release schedule now..it is the proper thing to do
<yuriy> are the taskbar fixes in 4.0.x? if not, i think they should be backported, they are rather important for a usable desktop
<Gabz^laptop> nixternal, i found my bug by the way https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/180343
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 180343 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "ATI driver update causes Display Corruption on Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350  (dup-of: 133192)" [High,Triaged]
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 133192 in xserver-xorg-video-ati "Blank screen or distorted image because of wrong default AGPMode value" [High,Confirmed]
<nixternal> yuriy: they are almost all there
<nixternal> the resizing was just added to branch/4.0.2
<yuriy> nixternal: oh, nice : )
<dasKreech> nixternal: Yeah we do need to build weekly
<jjesse> seems like a lot of work?
<nixternal> ya, to much work
<nixternal> what is the command to find out which package a file belongs to?
<dasKreech> !find echo
<ubotu> Found: localechooser-data, echolot, echoping, libbusiness-onlinepayment-openecho-perl
<Jucato> iirc dpkg -S <file> (presuming the .deb is still around. if not, you have to either use apt-file or packages.ubuntu.com...)
<nixternal> derr, nevermind
 * Jucato has forgetten Debiannese
<nixternal> mesa-common-dev is what gl.h belongs to
<nixternal> you shouldn't have to build-dep on mesa-common-dev though iirc
<vorian> nixternal: libglu1-mesa-dev
<jjesse> hrm maybe this is a sign, my vms are all locked up.... must be time to restart
<jjesse> and go to be
<jjesse> d
<jjesse> night all
<dasKreech> I think having a easy way for devs to jump into current KDE dev on our platform is a bonus
<dasKreech>  more since many people see the potential of KDE4 but stll have lots of itches to scratch
<nixternal> I am beyond the potential of KDE 4...everything I need to do on a daily basis I can do on it, and it doesn't crash but every-so-often
<nixternal> and most of the crashes are silly krunner
<nixternal> YES!
<dasKreech>  :-) Yes but we have new frameworks coming in for 4.1 and apps that need to be built around them or ported to take advantage of them
<dasKreech> having a way for people to simply track trunk would be very useful
<nixternal> if ( jpatrick == true || apachelogger_ == true || ScottK2 == true ) { revu->package(kpovmodeler); }
<nixternal> this->setUpload(now);
<nixternal> ScottK2: you around at all? want to see if you can quickly review 2 packages so I can get them uploaded for tomorrow's 4.0.1 release
<ScottK> nixternal: Can I look at them in the morning?
<nixternal> maybe I can get someone else to look for them...if not then riddell can when he wakes up
<nixternal> s/for/at
<ScottK> nixternal: Point me at them and I'll have a look.
<nixternal> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=kpovmodeler-kde4
<nixternal> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=kgrab-kde4
<ScottK2> looking
<nixternal> kgrab should be fairly straight forward
<nixternal> just say yay and I will archive and upload them
<ScottK2> Can I assume the build and stuff
<nixternal> yes
<nixternal> on both i386 and amd64
<ScottK2> nixternal: For kgrab either add a watch file or make me a promise it's in the Debian KDE svn tomorrow too.  With that I'm good.
<nixternal> already in route to debian
<ScottK2> Perfect.
<ScottK2> nixternal: For kpovmodeler, why use kubuntu in the patch name?  You're sending this one to Debian too, right?
<nixternal> nope, but will work with them on it
<nixternal> gotta work around their naming for kde4 apps
<nixternal> or work with it
<ScottK2> nixternal: OK.  For kgrab did you want to make Kubuntu developers the maintainer?
<ScottK2> Now's the time to sort it out.
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> we have been doing that for KDE apps
<ScottK2> nixternal: Your description needs work.  Don't whine about other stuff, just say what this does.  You can fix that later.
<nixternal> ey? which pkg?
<ScottK2> kpovmodeler
<nixternal> hrmm, that is the description from teh kde 3 package
<ScottK2> K
<nixternal> I didn't even read it, just did a copy/paste
<ScottK2> Including the Debian non-free ref?
<nixternal> if it is int he description, then yes
<ScottK2> This goes in multiverse, right?
<ScottK2> It'll be non-free or need repacking in Debian due to GFDL.
<nixternal> it is in main for kde 3, it is/was a part of the kdegraphics pkg
<nixternal> umm, doesn't it specifically state there are no front or rear texts or invariant sections?
<nixternal> it is in debian main
<nixternal> for kde 3
<ScottK2> OK.  Nevermind then, but if it depends on something non-free it should be in contirb.
<nixternal> what is it depending on that is non-free?
<ScottK2> + kpovmodeler uses the povray package, currently available only in Debian's
<ScottK2> + non-free, unsupported repository.
<ScottK2> That's in the long description.
<nixternal> ahh ya
<nixternal> ahh, it doesn't dep on povray, just suggests it right?
<nixternal> http://packages.debian.org/etch/kpovmodeler
<nixternal> it is in Debian's description as well
<ScottK2> Dunno.  Just read the description.
<ScottK2> It's a suggests.
<ScottK2> Please change it to ... can use the povray package available in Ubuntu's multiverse repository ..
<ScottK2> With that change, I'm good.
<ScottK2> Same deal about watch file or get it in Debian
<nixternal> yup
<nixternal> ya, good call on the desc though for Ubuntu's repo
<nixternal> shows you that we at least merge though :)
<ScottK2> I'm marking my advocations down now.  Got ahead and upload and I'll archive after I advocate.
<ScottK2> That's simple enough.
<ScottK2> Unless we talk them into removing that bit entirely
<ScottK2> nixternal: You need to advocate kgrab too
<nixternal> ya, I am the one who uploaded it, so I will
<nixternal> I just used vorian's stuff from last night
<nixternal> so he gets the karma
<ScottK2> OK.  Advocated and archived.  Go for it.
<nixternal> thank you sir
<nixternal> have a good night
<ScottK2> You're welcome.  Good night.  BTW, the Scribus maintainer took me up on the offer to do a scrub of the Ubuntu diff and see what can be incorporated in Debian.  The idea being to see if we can get to a sync.
<nixternal> groovy
<Jucato> mm.... gravy....
<nixternal> hehe
<ScottK2> nixternal: I'd say go ahead and stuff them in their SVN.
<nixternal> I was just thinking about doing that as well
<ScottK2> They may not want it, but they can't bitch you didn't give it to them...
<ScottK2> Lack of svn commits seemed to be an issue in todays back and forth
<jpatrick> nixternal: if(jpatrick.getStatus() == "sleep") { packageRevu == false }; ;)
<nixternal> haha
<jpatrick> and now I'm in the libraby
<nixternal> if (nixternal.getStatus() == "awake" && getTime(Chicago) >= 03:00) { sleep = 1; }
<jpatrick> free internet!
<jpatrick> what was the outcome of the debian thing?
<nixternal> working together
<jpatrick> yay \o/
<nixternal> hehe
 * nixternal beds
<nixternal> k'nite
<jpatrick> night nixternal
<nixternal> when Riddell wakes up, let him know that both kgrab-kde4 and kpovmodeler-kde4 are in new
<jpatrick> ok
 * jpatrick smacks apachelogger__ for ScottK2 
<dinosaur-rus> hi all
<dinosaur-rus> emu: I've just realized that our calculations were completely wrong. we calculated total size of packages *after* installation, not *before* (size of all available .deb's)
<emu> dinosaur-rus: yeah... I realized it to, we should have taken Size, and not Installed size
<emu> dinosaur-rus: but its weird the "Size:" is much bigger, than "Installed size:" there is something wrong.
<dinosaur-rus> emu: I doubt we'll be able to get that information without actually walking through directories of existing mirrors because I don't see any reason to store "package size" in package itself (it'll be just equal to size of .deb file)
<emu> dinosaur-rus: Maybe we could genereate a list of _all_ packages and let apt-get make a dry run with this.
<emu> that will show us how much have to be downloaded
<emu> dinosaur-rus: I know that there is such a list on packages.ubuntu.com but this is currently down.
<dinosaur-rus> emu: or get lots of free space on HDD and dump entire directory structure from existing mirror (or, better, several mirrors as you and server will get *huge* traffic)
<apache|mobile> hmmm
<apache|mobile> jpatrick: wha?
<apache|mobile> where is master Riddell btw?
<jpatrick> apache|mobile: nm, no idea
<jpatrick> Riddell: yo
<jpatrick> < nixternal> when Riddell wakes up, let him know that both kgrab-kde4 and kpovmodeler-kde4 are in new
<gribelu> is there any chance of Kubuntu getting the recent plasma updates that allow panel resizing etc before KDE 4.0.2 will be released?
<Trigger7> gribelu: were these changes backported to the 4.0 branch?
<Jucato> for 4.0.2 afaik. didn't make it to the 4.0.1 cutoff
<Jucato> (so unless Kubuntu starts releasing KDE 4 SVN packages, I doubt that...)
<Trigger7> hm, that's great news
<gribelu> i have no clue.. in only know what was mentioned here http://vizzzion.org/?blogentry=806 and here http://commit-digest.org/issues/2008-01-27/
<gribelu> the info on commit-digest mentions the multi-row panel before 4.0.1 was tagged so maybe it'll have made it into 4.0.1
<Trigger7> gribelu: this was committed to trunk, which will be 4.1. in theory the 4.0 branch gets no new features, just bug fixe
<gribelu> :/
 * Jucato thinks they made that an exception...
<Jucato> you'll have to ask  nixternal. he said it's in branches for 4.0.2
<gribelu> they should.. it's the first thing everyone complains about when they see kde4
<Trigger7> nixternal: ^^
<gribelu> oh so i'll bug nixternal when he wakes up
<Trigger7> r769763 is what have been backported. seems as if it is just possible to resize the panel via config file now
<Trigger7> but better than nothing
<blizzzek> hi
<apache|mobile__> Riddell: W: kde4libs-bin: binary-or-shlib-defines-rpath ./usr/lib/kde4/bin/kdeinit4 /usr/lib/kde4/lib
<apache|mobile__> apparently I have rpath
<Riddell> apache|mobile__: lucky you :)
<Riddell> apache|mobile__: what version?
<apache|mobile__> Riddell: 4.0.1 on gutsy
<Riddell> apache|mobile__: did you compile that yourself?
<apache|mobile__> yes
<apache|mobile__> I'll do some investigation on hardy later today
<apache|mobile__> Riddell: btw, are you going to push 4.0.1 to the ppa, or should stdin and moi take care of it?
<Riddell> apache|mobile__: would be most cool if you and stdin did
<apache|mobile__> ok
<apache|mobile__> I'll be home in about an hour
<Riddell> apache|mobile__: excellent, soprano 2 to start off
<apache|mobile__> yeah, noticed that already when I tried to compile kdelibs :)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I'm having trouble making that patch thing work for kwin-style-crystal, could you help me out?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: what do you hvae?
<Riddell> Hobbsee: nobody's been offered sponsorship.  but last I heard you weren't running Kubuntu
<Hobbsee> Riddell: this is true.  i was joking.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: well I insert the patch and patch -R in the rules file. The first one is just after 'config.status: configure', and the patch reversal is under 'clean:'
<Hobbsee> still, i'm going to be, at least a bit, after 4.01.
<Riddell> _StefanS_: put debian/rules into a pastebin
<_StefanS_> Riddell: let me try one more time
<Hobbsee> Riddell: btw, do you need me to step thru kde4 again?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: if it fails, i will get back
<Riddell> Hobbsee: some things will need given back but not for a while
<Hobbsee> ok
<_StefanS_> Riddell: this is my rules file: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/54839/
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I havent run either dch -i, debuild -S or anything yet. Is that wrong?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: you forgot the "-" at the start of "patch -p1 -R.."
<_StefanS_> Riddell: oh
<Riddell> also reversing the patch should probably be after "distclean"
<_StefanS_> Riddell: is it both patch commands that need - ?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: no, just the clean one
<_StefanS_> Riddell: alright
<Riddell> it allows that command to fail (when it isn't already applied)
<_StefanS_> good info :)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: So what are the steps afterwards? dch -i, debuild -S and debdiff *dsc?
<apache|mobile> stdin: pling
<stdin> apache|mobile: plong
<apache|mobile> stdin: already finished uploading?
<stdin> apache|mobile: I've put up soprano and kde4libs
<stdin> giving it a min for kdepimlibs, I hate having to requeue :p
<apache|mobile> stdin: ok, I'll prepare the kdebases meanwhile
<stdin> apache|mobile: ok, I'll start on the kdea*'s
<apache|mobile> aye
<Riddell> _StefanS_: well test build it first (debuild)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: alright
<stdin> apache|mobile: you can use http://stdin.pastebin.com/d1641d2a3 if you want, I have it as ~/bin/backport so I just cd to the source dir and do ' backport -ppa -s "Changelog comment here" ' :)
 * ScottK cheers nixternal for stuffing new packages into the Debian KDE svn.
<apache|mobile> stdin: yeah, you already pasted that once :)
 * apache|mobile prefers the manual way though
<_StefanS_> Riddell: well it cant find the file to patch, are you sure the path is debian/patches/... ?
<apache|mobile> I wanna feel the package ;-)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: lemme pastebin that
<stdin> apache|mobile: yeah, but that get's old when you have a ton of packages to do ;p
<_StefanS_> Riddell: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/54843/
<apache|mobile> stdin: true, but you could have made the script all more userfriendly :P
<apache|mobile> like, autofetch latest source
<apache|mobile> detect whether it's already a gutsy backport
<apache|mobile> if so create a new entry with ~ppa1
<_StefanS_> Riddell: the contents of my patch is this: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/54844/
<apache|mobile> if not -> new entry with ~gutsy1~ppa1
<apache|mobile> build sources
<Riddell> _StefanS_: it looks like that patch is at -p0 not -p1
<_StefanS_> Riddell: argh :)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: its because you skip the changelog?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: --- client/crystalclient.cc  there's no directories there that need removed
<_StefanS_> Riddell: normally I mean
<stdin> apache|mobile: I could, but then I'd spend more time making the script than backporting the package and that kind of defeats the point
<Riddell> it just depends on where you run the diff command
<stdin> I just whipped it up in a couple mins during the 4.0.0 release
<apache|mobile> stdin: you should have done it in ruby :P
<_StefanS_> Riddell: so what should I do then ?
<apache|mobile> stdin: btw, I think we should delete the hardy packages from the ppa
<stdin> apache|mobile: probably, the UI for removing packages is a bit clunky though
<apache|mobile> stdin: ah, ain't that bad :P
<stdin> if the package you want to remove isn't in the 1st 50 listed, you have to search for the package name
<stdin> that's why I say "clunky" :p
<apache|mobile> whateva :P
<stdin> ooh kde4libs is building now... GO GO GO :D
 * Jucato read that as GO GO GOD...
<stdin> I suppose if you're religious then that's fine too :)
<Jucato> :D
<stdin> Riddell: there are 2 Maintainer fields in kdeartwork-kde4
<stdin> apache|mobile: remember to remove debian/shlibs.local from kdepimlibs, you remember what happened last time to kde4libs...
 * apache|mobile starts crying
<apache|mobile> that should be fixed in hardy
<apache|mobile> well, actually debian I guess
<_StefanS_> Riddell: it just keeps rejecting it.. donno what is wrong
<_StefanS_> Riddell: even with patch -p0
<_StefanS_> crap.
<Riddell> _StefanS_: does the patch apply if you run patch manually?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: nope
<Trigger7> apache|mobile: what's the problem with the shlibs.local file?
<Riddell> that'll be the problem then
<_StefanS_> Riddell: nope the real problem is that it doesn't know what file to patch in the first place.. It needs to be specified. and then it works
<apache|mobile> Trigger7: it doesn't get removed before building so it depends a lower version
<Riddell> apache|mobile, stdin: I changed >> to > for the shlibs so it shouldn't need a rm
<apache|mobile> i.e. 0ubuntu3 would depends 0ubuntu2
<apache|mobile> Riddell: cool
<stdin> ah, ok :)
<Trigger7> jupp, what Riddel emtnions fixes the problem
<apache|mobile> hm
<apache|mobile> Riddell: actually, you didn't for pimlibs
<_StefanS_> Riddell: debuild is working it seems, it continued to configure now..
<Trigger7> apache|mobile: good hint. i will fix it in debian
<apache|mobile> Trigger7: thanks
<Riddell> Trigger7: dato already discussed it with pusling, I didn't see the conclusion though
<Trigger7> Riddell: the conclusion was: yep, we should do it
<_StefanS_> Riddell: so now the real question is how to get some dsc files out of the package for creating a proper debdiff (?)
<apache|mobile> debuild -S -sa
<_StefanS_> apache|mobile: thanks
<_StefanS_> ah .. dpkg-source: unrepresentable changes to source..
<_StefanS_> great.
<apache|mobile> _StefanS_: does `make -f debian/rules clean` do any good?
<_StefanS_> lemme try
<stdin> shouldn't debuild clean anyway?
<_StefanS_> never works..
<apache|mobile> stdin: I'm not sure if it does it before dpkg-source starts complaining
<apache|mobile> but technically it would
<_StefanS_> apache|mobile: it didnt help..
<stdin> I know debuild -S cleans, so -sa shouldn't change that
<apache|mobile> _StefanS_: did you add binary files?
<apache|mobile> like images or something
<_StefanS_> apache|mobile: nope..
<apache|mobile> ok, I'm clueless
<_StefanS_> apache|mobile: always happen for me, and I dont know what I do wrong. It is never recoverable with debuild
<_StefanS_> crap. once again.
<apache|mobile> _StefanS_: I'd suggest to just redo the changes in a clear unpack
<_StefanS_> apache|mobile: yes..
<stdin> try renaming your source dir and unpacking the source again, then diff -Nru original-dir modified-dir too see what's changed
<_StefanS_> apache|mobile: tonio helped me once with this error actually... but cant remember what i did
<apache|mobile> logs ftw! :D
<_StefanS_> or he did ;)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: well it builds now, but debuild -S doesnt give me any dsc files to make the diff... jeeez
<_StefanS_> Riddell: any ideas.. ?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: what happens when you run debuild -S ?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: everything looks good, but it doesnt produce those dsc files
<Riddell> is there a source.build file?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/54847/
<_StefanS_> Riddell: no source.build
<Riddell> _StefanS_: even in the directory above?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: ./kwin-style-crystal_1.0.5-0ubuntu2_source.build you mean
<_StefanS_> Riddell: its there
<Riddell> and kwin-style-crystal_1.0.5-0ubuntu2.dsc ?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: yes its there as well
<_StefanS_> Riddell: but it seems that the diff betwieen ubuntu1 and ubuntu2 was never produced
<Riddell> _StefanS_: probably because you compiled it before changing the version number
<Riddell> mkdir orig; cd orig; apt-get source foo; cd ..; debdiff orig/*dsc kwin-style-crystal_1.0.5-0ubuntu2.dsc
<_StefanS_> two secs..
<_StefanS_> amazing.
<_StefanS_> its all there now :)
<Riddell> awooga
 * _StefanS_ is as good with debian packaging as the swedish chef from the muppets is with food.
<_StefanS_> = bork.
<_StefanS_> Riddell: mail is on the way
<Riddell> but now you're an expert
<_StefanS_> wheee
<_StefanS_> Riddell: so the proper way of doing things is actually writing the changelog before testing with debuild? else the original dsc is lost (?)
<Riddell> _StefanS_: yes, that's usually best
<Riddell> _StefanS_: of course this manual adding of patch lines in rules isn't needed for packages which use cdbs where you just include a patch rule set
<_StefanS_> right.
<_StefanS_> but for smaller stuffs I guess this is the usual busines
<_StefanS_> Riddell: what would be needed to enable cdbs support for this package?
<_StefanS_> Riddell:  just for my notes :D
<stdin> apache|mobile: how's kdebase* coming?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: kwii will draw some new buttons for the windeco this coming weekend, and also a matching blue image for the window title's background
<apache|mobile> stdin: just waiting for it's deps
<apache|mobile> something is eating my bandwith
<_StefanS_> oh my they just announced 50mbit connections here locally..
<_StefanS_> gimme gimme
<apache|mobile> _StefanS_: sync?
<stdin> you mean "up to 50mbit"
<apache|mobile> stdin: it's always up to ;-)
<stdin> the "up to" part is important I've found
<_StefanS_> apache|mobile: nope unfortunately
<apache|mobile> pfft
<apache|mobile> I want 50 up
<_StefanS_> stdin: I have 20mbit now, and got the full bandwidth
<stdin> apache|mobile: not with my cable modem, constant 3.5Mbps down
<stdin> 0.5 up
<apache|mobile> pfft, cable :P
<stdin> and that's because I'm too cheep for the 10 or 20 Mb/s :p
<apache|mobile> hm
<_StefanS_> stdin: its 50048/5056
<_StefanS_> stdin: or 20480/10240..
<_StefanS_> probably more interesting..
 * apache|mobile is wondering why pimlibs ain't scheduled yet
<stdin> I'm going to change ISPs sometime soon, probably get DSL with BT
<_StefanS_> apache|mobile: they have a 15mbit sync
<_StefanS_> apache|mobile: its vdsl
<stdin> means I'll need a new router though, I hope the'll provide :)
 * apache|mobile finds all that ppa stuff very strange and goes for a cigarette
<apache|mobile> _StefanS_: omg
<apache|mobile> that would be awesome :D
<apache|mobile> just imagine
<apache|mobile> mhhhh
<_StefanS_> apache|mobile: yep within the first quarter its ready here.
<apache|mobile> releasing amarok
<apache|mobile> :D
<apache|mobile> anyway, drugs
<_StefanS_> apache|mobile: yes release some packages !
 * apache|mobile scuttles off
<_StefanS_> sleep well
<apache|mobile> bah
<apache|mobile> _StefanS_: there are packages in the ppa
<apache|mobile> for tp1
<_StefanS_> apache|mobile: more than amarok?
<_StefanS_> apache|mobile: tp1?
<apache|mobile> tech preview
<_StefanS_> ah
<_StefanS_> :D
<stdin> the one with "DON'T REPORT BUGS!!!" all over the UI :p
 * apache|mobile notes that he's working on one of the most lovely projects eva
<apache|mobile> kubuntu is becoming what suse used to be for amarok
<apache|mobile> stdin: yeah, got a problem with that note? :P
 * apache|mobile created that himself
<stdin> apache|mobile: nope, I just wish all out packages had that on them :)
<stdin> *our
<apache|mobile> well, more like "think before reporting"
<apache|mobile> b0rkage reports in LP are pretty much useless if they are actually about KDe
<stdin> maybe we should make people take an IQ test before letting them report a bug, just a thought
<apache|mobile> by times I actually think this would make sense
<apache|mobile> but now... tabacco island :D
<Riddell> _StefanS_: uploaded, thanks
<_StefanS_> Riddell: keewl :D
<Riddell> _StefanS_: interested in coming to UDS?
<vorian> I have a kde4 package in REVU that should be ready
<vorian> if anyone is interested
<apache|mobile> link plz
<vorian> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?package=lemonpos-kde4
<apache|mobile> hm
<apache|mobile> I disagree with nixternal
<apache|mobile> -kde4 only makes sense if there is a KDE 3 version
<vorian> hmmm
<apache|mobile> Riddell: what's your opinion on this?
<_StefanS_> vorian: what is it?
<vorian> it's a point of sale front end
<Nightrose> -kde4 makes it easier to search for them
<vorian> aka, cash register
<vorian> it's a business app
<apache|mobile> Nightrose: yeah, but at some point we will have to rename them
<Nightrose> hmm right
<apache|mobile> every package we don't have to rename is saving us time
<Riddell> apache|mobile: I don't especially mind
<_StefanS_> ok
<apache|mobile> vorian: please close a needs-packaging bug in the changelog entry
<vorian> i didn't file an ITP
<apache|mobile> vorian: please do so :)
<vorian> werd
<vorian> I'm on it
<apache|mobile> stdin: kdebases uploaded, waiting for build
<apache|mobile> vorian: extended description exceeds 80 characters per line
<vorian> ok, i'll trim it up
<apache|mobile> vorian: just add some line breaks
<apache|mobile> please add under which version of GPL the packaging is licensed
<apache|mobile> vorian: the wrapper creation in debian/rules is out of date, please have a look at the latest kdebase-workspace for reference
<vorian> ok
<apache|mobile> vorian: can I just not find the complete copies of GFDL/LGPL or are they not included?
<vorian> just headers iirc
<apache|mobile> vorian: upstream needs to add a complete copy of these 2 licenses
<apache|mobile> without them the package won't pass the new queue
<vorian> apache|mobile: GPL-2 and LGPL are included in the COPYING file
<apache|mobile> vorian: GFDL missing though
<apache|mobile> Riddell: can you please have a look at the COPYING whether it is enough to make a complete LGPL unncessary? http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/revu1-incoming/lemonpos-kde4-0802050230/lemonpos-kde4-0.4/COPYING
<apache|mobile> hm
 * apache|mobile is wondering
<apache|mobile> vorian: this might be related to my broken kde 4, but I get an ecoding issue for the upstream's author name
<apache|mobile> Miguel Chávez Gamboa
<vorian> hmm
<Riddell> apache|mobile: that's just the GPL
<apache|mobile> Riddell: search for "lesser"
 * apache|mobile thinks that doesn't last for 2 lpgl files :)
<vorian> apache|mobile: it should be Miguel Chávez Gamboa
 * vorian is changing
<Riddell> apache|mobile: that really is just the GPL
<apache|mobile> ok
<apache|mobile> vorian: upstream needs to add LGPL and GFDL then
<vorian> shizzzle
<vorian> ok
<apache|mobile> "This, to provide a modern good-looking interface to impact the user and the client"
<apache|mobile> vorian: that this sounds strange there
<apache|mobile> IMO you should merge sentence #1 and #2
<apache|mobile> but I'm no native en speaker.. so ;-)
<vorian> yeah, neither is the author :)
<apache|mobile> hehe
<vorian> of the package that is :)
<stdin> maybe a good idea to clean out the kubuntu-members PPA, it seems some package are auto-requeued after some time
<jeroenvrp> I am looking for a way to make sure the icons in the file-picker used by Gnome/GTK under KDE is using the KDE icons. With the gtk-to-qt-engine all icons are changed, but not these icons?!
<jeroenvrp> now there are brown icons
<jeroenvrp> gnome default
<jeroenvrp> and if I change it in the gnome or gtk theme-settings; it has no effect
<jjesse> for hardy what is the best package to install kde4? is there a kde4 meta package?
<Riddell> jjesse: yes, kde4-core or just kde4 for the whole shebang
<jjesse> thatnks Riddell
<apache|mobile> stdin: did you do edu yet?
<stdin> apache|mobile: yeah, but I have to re-upload kde4libs, it picked libgif4
<apache|mobile> d'oh
<apache|mobile> stdin: thats why I recommend a file which lists what needs to be changed for gutsy
<apache|mobile> or enhance the script
<stdin> the "libgif-dev | libungif4-dev" bit just didn't pick the right one for gutsy
<apache|mobile> stdin: yeah, I forgot to tell you
<apache|mobile> the thing is, it will pick whatever is installed if none is it will use the first
 * stdin uploads kdeedu-kde4
<nixternal> mornin'
<nixternal> no bugging yet, to early :)
<dasKreech> The Shirt! the Shirt! the Shirt! the shirt!
 * ScottK hands dasKreech a smelly fish to slap nixternal with.
<jjesse> mornin nixternal
<nixternal> as for backporting in a fix for the plasma panel, not so important considering in a month it will be out anyways
<nixternal> hahah dasKreech
<nixternal> as long as it is out for 8.04 release day, that's all that matters...we don't need to backport to make the devs happy :)
<nixternal> who cares about the devs anyways :p
<nixternal> who sent me 300 emails in 7 hours?
<ScottK> If that's not enough I can whip up a script to solve the problem?
<nixternal> more than enough
<stdin> apache|mobile: you can do kdegames-kde4, kdegraphics-kde4 and kdemultimedia-kde4, I'll do kdenetwork-kde4, kdesdk-kde4 and kdetoys-kde4. kdeutils-kde4 doesn't seem to be up yet. then it's just extragear-plasma and kdewebdev-kde4
<stdin> never mind about plasma and kdewebdev, I'll do those too :)
<Riddell> stdin: I don't think extragear-plasma is updated
<Riddell> could be wrong though, nixternal?
<stdin> extragear-plasma_4.0.1-oubuntu1
<stdin> *0ubuntu1
<Riddell> ok, I'm wrong :)
<stdin> still need kdeutils-kde4 though
<nixternal> Riddell: it was
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> had to remove lancelot and fifteenpuzzle from it
<apache|mobile> stdin: aye
 * apache|mobile goes on a package hunt again
<Riddell> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<lucifaint> Hi, I just updated and it looks like there is a broken dependency, libungif4g.
<lucifaint> Should I report a bug?
<Riddell> lucifaint: hardy or gutsy?
<lucifaint> gutsy
<Riddell> lucifaint: stdin is working on that
<lucifaint> ok thanks
<apache|mobile> stdin: graphics, games and mm are up
<stdin> apache|mobile: I've done network, sdk, toys, plasma and webdev :)
<stdin> I think we're just about there now
<apachelogger_>  stdin: now if only kdelibs would work :P
<stdin> I've reuploaded it (again), I didn't change it to gutsy for ~ppa2
<stdin> so ~ppa2.1 has gone up
<stdin> apachelogger_: you need to change mm to b-d on any cdbs, not (>= 0.4.50) and graphics will need to be rebuilt after kde4libs is done
<apachelogger_> stdin: for mm please also file a bug report, so we change it in the hardy package
<DaSkreech> I read that as kittenma
<stdin> apachelogger_: it doesn't matter so much in hardy, but it saves us having to backport cdbs for no good reason
<apachelogger_> exactly... save us time by not changing the depends for gutsy :P
<stdin> apachelogger_: bug 189310
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 189310 in kdemultimedia-kde4 "kdemultimedia-kde4 should not have a versioned build-depends on cdbs" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189310
<apachelogger_> thx
<apachelogger_> I have to visit a friend, I will upload mm and graphics when I am back... ppa should be busy some time anyway ;-)
<stdin> apachelogger_: have fun :)
<jpatrick> smarter: any updates on bespin?
<smarter> jpatrick: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-motu/2008-February/003200.html
<Riddell> stdin, apachelogger_: how's gutsy looking?  I hear the release will happen within the hour
<stdin> Riddell: looking good, everything's just pending building now. multimedia need's a re-upload, but I could do that
<stdin> PPA's are being slow today though, lots of people using them
<Riddell> hardy is a bit patch
<Riddell> patchy
<nixternal> that's it...I am changing my online hacker nick...
<nixternal> I no longer go by nixternal
<Riddell> nixternal: why?
<nixternal> I am now....Vanilla Ice!
<Riddell> baby
<nixternal> hahaha
<nixternal> Jucato's friend Eddie just pm'd me a link to the YouTube video of Ice Ice Baby
<nixternal> I shot tea out my nose and then started dancing
<Riddell> "All right stop collaborate and listen " not sure that's a good sentiment for us
<nixternal> hahhahahaha
<Riddell> this video? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gl66pbKW5qI
<nixternal> you know what...rolf....that would make for a good blog topic for all of the communities to bring them together
<nixternal> hahahahahha
<nixternal> I did not see that
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Just checking can we be a pure KDE distro if we ship OO.o ?
<nixternal> hahaha seele singing some John Denver!!! I love that song
<nixternal> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R8B5jLdoRjY&NR=1
<nixternal> rofl
<Riddell> DaSkreech: no, it's where we fail.  but koffice 2 could well replace it shortly
<nixternal> omg, I am going to hell for witnessing aseigo singing and dancing to 'Like a Prayer'
<nixternal> the DJ looks like he is about to wet himself
<mhb> you're so going to hell for watching videos instead of working. Now keep working!
<nixternal> hey...I think I deserve a mini break, I mean I did get all of extragear 4.0.1 packaged and uploaded
<nixternal> plus I have to write some SQL scripts right now and I am procrastinating
<mhb> everyone's just slacking off now, it's not like those good old days when everyone either worked to the bone or got poked by the Pointy Stick of Doom
<mhb> :o)
 * DaSkreech goes for ole pointy
<nixternal> well, the pointy of stick of doom is now over on the dark side, so we can get away with more :p
<mhb> nixternal: is it me or are those videos really chaotic and only several seconds in length?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: if you end up running the next KDE conference, you'll be worked to the bone :)
<nixternal> mhb: ya, kind of stinks...I would have loved to have seen Riddell's entire performance
<mhb> there's some loud noise and a shape that could resemble both Riddell and Santa Claus etc.
<DaSkreech> Riddell: I'm getting there already :) I presented the proposal last night and they want a new one
<nixternal> oh no
 * mhb stops making fun and keeps on learning
 * nixternal notes there is someone there with a real video camera recording everything..wonder where those videos are
<mhb> secretkdevideoweb.com
<mhb> :o)
<jjesse> hrmm why was secrekdevideoweb.com blocked form work ?
<nixternal> prolly pr0n
<DaSkreech> You forgot the t
<nixternal> hahahhaa
<jpatrick> smarter: tres bien
<smarter> jpatrick: ;)
<smarter> jpatrick: I'm currently working on qdevelop
<jpatrick> smarter: I'm currently working on getting that into debian ;)
<smarter> jpatrick: qdevelop?
<jpatrick> smarter: bespin
<jpatrick> mhb: "Unknown host secretkdevideoweb.com" :'(
<smarter> jpatrick: ok, thanks ;)
<mhb> jpatrick: what did you expect
<jpatrick> mhb: "someone there with a real video camera recording everything.."
<mhb> jpatrick: are you the member of the KDE l33t society?
<mhb> jpatrick: if you were, you'd have access to it...
<jpatrick> mhb: :P
 * mhb wonders whether the president has a secret mailing list, too
<jjesse> it isn't icantfindbinladen@whitehouse.gov ????
<smarter> president of what? ;)
<jpatrick> smarter: Wmii
 * jpatrick wonders how long his packages will sit in the Debian NEW queue for
<jussi01> jpatrick: forever! :P
 * DaSkreech actually has gardenSkape notes if you want them nixternal
<ScottK> jpatrick: My recent experience has been a little over a week.
<matahari> hi
<matahari> i wanted to post a bug for hardy - but i don#t know where....
<DaSkreech> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<matahari> thankx
<matahari> does anyone know a workaround for the bug in the user-management?
<jpatrick> ScottK: great
 * apachelogger_ thinks Riddell should join amarok's project amoc
<jpatrick> amoc?
<apachelogger_> amarok's music of crap, our band project :D
<jpatrick> mhb: aseigo's in #kde-devel - might want to ask him if he has a special list :p
<apachelogger_> actually that thing is pretty much dead, needs new life
<apachelogger_> Nightrose: I think it was a good thing we didn't publish our karaoke record, imagine nixternal danincg to it
<Nightrose> rofl
<Nightrose> yea
<apachelogger_> Riddell: btw, why is hardy patchy?
<ScottK2> Nothing like Microsoft and being responsive... http://www.realtechnews.com/posts/5352#more-5352
<apachelogger_> hum
<apachelogger_> stdin: is kdelibs building again or still?
<ScottK2> nixternal should be made aware of this one ^^^
<stdin> apachelogger_: done building for gutsy
<nixternal> SELECT AVG(ChangeClose) AS AvgChange, TYear
<nixternal> FROM NDX
<nixternal> WHERE AvgChange > 0
<nixternal> GROUP BY TYear
<nixternal> ORDER BY AvgChange DESC;
<nixternal> what doesn't that work?
<apachelogger_> stdin: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members-kde4/+archive/+builds?build_text=&build_state=building
<apachelogger_> whats that then?
 * apachelogger_ is listening to Junge Römer (live @Radiokulturhaus) by Garish on FM4 Soundselection: 14 [Amarok]
<ScottK2> nixternal: What's the error?
<stdin> kde4libs 4:4.0.1-0ubuntu1~gutsy1~ppa2 in ubuntu hardy RELEASE < hardy (remember I said before about ~ppa2.1)
<apachelogger_> didn't read it carefully enough :P
<apachelogger_> stdin: how can this happen with your script anyway?
<nixternal> no error...I am using it in an Access DB, but when I run it, it pops up a dialog asking for me to input something for AvgChange, and if I don't enter anything and hit OK, it just shows a blank table
<stdin> apachelogger_: because I used dch -i
<apachelogger_> omg!
 * apachelogger_ is horribly terrified
<stdin> I patched debchange to allow incrementing of ~ppa releases, the script only does the initial backport
<stdin> I should have used "dch -D gutsy -i"
<ScottK2> nixternal: From what little sql I know, that looks reasonable.  Dunno.  Maybe the why is you're using a Microsoft product to try and do something.
<apachelogger_> this calls for a new ruby framework :P
<nixternal> ya, I have to, and that is the way this stupid book shows it too
<ScottK2> stdin: Why have you done this?
 * apachelogger_ notes that neither the KDE extragear release framework nor the neon framework are anywhere but finished
<stdin> ScottK: done what, patched debchange?
<ScottK2> Yes
<stdin> because it's easier to bump ppa versions that way
<stdin> ie: ~ppa1 -> ~ppa2
<ScottK2> Are you planning on the being uploaded to Ubuntu or is this just your local change?
<stdin> it already is uploaded, it's in hardy now
<ScottK2> Oh.
<stdin> 2.10.11ubuntu3 has the patch
<ScottK2> I think an API change on a basic tool like debchange ought to have been discussed first, but that's just me.
<apachelogger_> stdin: pushing graphics and mm to the ppa
<ScottK2> Particularly a change to support stuff that's not part of Ubuntu.
<stdin> apachelogger_: I've done 4:4.0.1-0ubuntu1~gutsy1~ppa2 (removed version on cdbs)
<stdin> ScottK: well hobbsee approved, she was the one that asked (told) me to patch it ;)
<apachelogger_> stdin: also did a new mm?
<ScottK2> OK.  That's two opinions out of how many Ubuntu developers?
<stdin> apachelogger_: that one is mm
<ScottK2> I don't see optimizing our tools for making third party repositories as a good thing.
<stdin> ScottK: dch/debchange still works exactly the same, but when there's a ~ppa suffix it increments that instead of the ubuntu revision
<apachelogger_> stdin: which build did fail then?
 * apachelogger_ lost the overview :S
<ScottK2> stdin: Exactly what I personally don't think we want.
<stdin> apachelogger_: graphics, just needs rebuilding against the fixed kde4libs
<ScottK2> But them I'm oddly conservative in that I think the Ubuntu repos are the ones we actually want people to use.
<apachelogger_> stdin: ah, wth, if something fails it's your fault :P
<stdin> apachelogger_: it always it :p
<stdin> *is
<apachelogger_> for kubuntu, yes
<apachelogger_> for amarok, it's always Nightrose's
<Nightrose> :p
<Nightrose> right
<ScottK2> stdin: If you fixed the bug where Ubuntu revision numbers get added onto Debian only dch options, I totally forgive you ;-)
<stdin> ScottK: I had to learn perl ad-hoc, took me a good couple hours to figure out how to just get it to bump the ppa version without breaking anything
<ScottK2> I feel your pain.
<ScottK2> In another project last year I got told "you're the postfix expert, you can be the maintainer for X".  X was written in Perl and I knew no Perl.
<stdin> from what I've seen of it, I don't _want_ to know perl :p
 * apachelogger_ is wondering why people use it anyway
<smarter> Has anyone bought this? http://www.kysoh.com/tux_overview.html
<stdin> ooh, someone's building OO.o on the PPA, that'll kill 3 buildd for a good few hours
<apachelogger_> bah
<apachelogger_> god
<apachelogger_> wtf
<apachelogger_> -.-
<apachelogger_> can't the LP guys just add a blacklist to ppa?
<apachelogger_> or add some system to build such things only with _empty_ queues
<stdin> that's nothing, 2 of the buildds were locked in a loop for 3 days until a couple hours ago
<apachelogger_> :S
<apachelogger_> that explains a lot actually :)
<ScottK2> Maybe they should offer a paid account where you get better buildd priority.  Some people would pay for that.
<stdin> the worst is the language pack builders, they lock all the i386 buildd's for ~5 hours at a time, so if you need a -dev you're screwed
<stdin> that happened during the RC2 release iirc
<apachelogger_> ScottK2: that actually sounds like a good way to make money
<stdin> as long as -kde4 got the highest priority, sure ;)
<Riddell> Hobbsee: could you give back kdebase-workspace on amd64
<ScottK2> apachelogger_: And the super extra special account that gets build as soon as it's published even if some other build has to die to do it....
<apachelogger_> sounds radical
<apachelogger_> but reasonable
<jpatrick> Riddell: prepare yourself for another monster LUKS patch
 * Riddell braces
<jpatrick> just got to get debian/rules right and it's ready
<Lure> Riddell: thanks for qlandkarte reject ;-)
<apachelogger> stdin: how about some multirow patching for the taskbar? ;-)
<Lure> Riddell: already uploaded new version
<Lure> Riddell: are we supposed to ask upstream to not do this in future?
<apachelogger> Lure: what did upstream do?
<Lure> Riddell: I suspect they may be violating GPL if they do not offer source fo that binaries, right?
<Lure> apachelogger: they have included some binary libs for osx and windows/mingw
<apachelogger> Lure: binaries shouldn't be in a source archive
<apachelogger> though, I think they only violate GPL if they changed something in the libs code
<Lure> apachelogger: agreed
<Riddell> Lure: yes, they should include the source code
<Riddell> apachelogger: no
<apachelogger> ok :)
<Lure> apachelogger: they need to offer source if they ship binary
<Lure> apachelogger: if that binary is under open source license, which I think it is
<apachelogger> well, has to be otherwise linking would be a violation
<stdin> apachelogger: sure, let me just learn how to use KDEs classes and I'll get right on that :p
<apachelogger> stdin: nah, I have a patch at hand :P
<apachelogger> just wanted to get some attention
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ein wenig jubel wäre toll ;-)
<Nightrose> \o/
<Nightrose> \o/
<Nightrose> \o/
<apachelogger> there we go :D
<Nightrose> good? *g*
<apachelogger> Nightrose: merci
<Nightrose> hehe gern geschehn
<smarter> multirow plasma taskbar is not in kde 4.0.1?
<apachelogger> shouldn't be
<apachelogger> it's a feature
<apachelogger> so it's only in 4.1 AFAIK
<smarter> :/
<smarter> According to: http://www.kde.org/announcements/changelogs/changelog4_0to4_0_1.php plasma got some new features
<apachelogger> smarter: only small ones I assume
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> stdin: did you install .1 yet?
<stdin> apachelogger: not yet
<apachelogger> stdin: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/img051.png
<apachelogger> I have a feeling gmail is broken :S
<stdin> I hope that's just gmail
<flipstar> i have the same problem on other websites
<flipstar> like launchpad
<stdin> https?
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> lp works for me
<DaSkreech> gmail has been horribly broken for me in the past few weeks
<stdin> I just remembered, gmails doesn't use https by default. stupid gmail
<apachelogger> hm
<stdin> "Need to get 201MB of archives." lovely
<apachelogger> maybe konqueror doesn't get the redirects right
<apachelogger> access gmail -> URL change one -> open in konq -> URL change two -> open in konq -> gmail shows up
<apachelogger> stdin: ~400 here :D
<stdin> yeah, but I only have -core and a select few apps
<apachelogger> stdin: dbg headers?
<stdin> a few, yes
<apachelogger> actually the wallpapers in workspace are already 50mib
<apachelogger> and dbg headers also use quite some space
 * apachelogger is afraid that if he restarts kdm now, it will break
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> why are the user faces those awfully old ones again? :S
<stdin> 7440B/s 6h59min26s < now that sucks!
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> was at 100% for me
<stdin> I'm using gb.a.u.c, going to try another one
<apachelogger> sounds like a plan
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> I think redirects are broken
<DaSkreech> Whoot 4.0.1 Time to format my machine and install KDE4 :)
<apachelogger> ^_^
 * DaSkreech is going to miss basket :(
<blizzzek> gn8
<apachelogger> waahhh
<apachelogger> redirects are totally b0rked
<apachelogger> can't even search kdelook
 * apachelogger starts crying
 * Nightrose hands apachelogger the stressball
<stdin> hmm, archive.u.c is faster, but still slow. I have a feeling someone on my network is P2Ping
<ScottK2> apachelogger: Man up and get to work fixing it.
<apachelogger> but
<apachelogger> I wanted to have a multirow taskbar :'-(
<ScottK2> You want the boot camp speech now?
<apachelogger> nah, just tell me what component is causing this
 * ScottK2 doesn't know jack about KDE4.  Sorry.  I'm just standing in for the stick and telling people to get to work.
<apachelogger> yeah, I thought so :P
 * apachelogger goes hunting then
<emu> are the kde 4.0.1 packages already fully available in hardy and gutsy ppa?
<jpatrick> emu: yep
<apachelogger> jpatrick: are ye sure? :P
<jpatrick> apachelogger: downloading now
<apachelogger> last I checked gutsy was still building some stuff
<emu> will kubuntu.org have an Anouncement for that?
<apachelogger> of course
<emu> k
<apachelogger> stdin: hm, every link is actually affected
<stdin> apachelogger: nice :S
<apachelogger> emu: wie ist der status der news?
<emu> apachelogger: für kubuntu-de.org so gut wie fertig.
 * emu is actually polishing it.
<apachelogger> emu: sehr gut :D
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> kde bug 155942 doesn't sound that good
<ubotu> KDE bug 155942 in general "Kopete: first account doesn't finish connect, the second account connect well" [Normal,Resolved: worksforme] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=155942
<apachelogger> kde bug 155492 even :D
<ubotu> KDE bug 155492 in general "Konqueror do "save as" with ALL urls" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=155492
<nixternal> oh man, I am totally loving Yakuake and KDE 4.0.1 now, true transparency is rockin'!
<jpatrick> bug #186841 | Riddell
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 186841 in kdebase "[hardy] Please merge latest version of kio media LUKS support" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/186841
<nixternal> hrmm, with 4.0.1 the System Settings in Kickoff is the KDE 3 System Settings
<jpatrick> Riddell: ok, he's debdiffs are huge...
<emu> will there be a updatet Kubuntu-Live CD with KDE 4.0.1?
<emu> If yes. Could somebody tell me the url?
<blueyed> apachelogger, stdin: bug 188498 - also happened for me with the latest 4.0.0 packages. Talked to Jonathan about it yesterday already.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188498 in kdebase "konqueror opens new window" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188498
<blueyed> Yay, 4.0.1! :)
<jpatrick> !yay
<ubotu> Glad you made it! :-)
<apachelogger> blueyed: filed against the wrong package
<blueyed> apachelogger: please fix
<apachelogger> pfft
<apachelogger> haha
<blueyed> thanks :)
<apachelogger> I had to open a new konqueror to do that :D
<gribelu> so umm.. is the panel supposed to support multiple rows now?
<apachelogger> that bug is awakening anger
<apachelogger> gribelu: no!
<gribelu> gawd damn
<blueyed> I have FF as default browser now because of this..
<apachelogger> Nightrose: halt mich fest
<Nightrose> ohje
<Nightrose> wasup honey?
<apachelogger> blueyed: that is not a solution at all
<blueyed> apachelogger: didn't it happen for you since the last week already?
<apachelogger> Nightrose: dieser scheiß konqueror will nit :(
<Nightrose> :(
<apachelogger> blueyed: no
<blueyed> apachelogger: sure, but for the moment the best workaround.
 * Nightrose tritt konqueror
 * emonkey packt den apachelogger und singt ihm ein beruhigendes Lied zu
<apachelogger> blueyed: we don't work around, we fix :P
 * apachelogger singt mit emonkey
<apachelogger> mhh, mein lieblingslied von slipknot :D
<emonkey> ^^
<apachelogger> Nightrose: gell ;-)
<Nightrose> :P
<Nightrose> sicher
<jpatrick> yay für Deutsch
<apachelogger> hehe
<emonkey> #kubuntu-de-vel
<emonkey> :P
<apachelogger> hahahaha
<apachelogger> Ich bin göttlich!
<apachelogger> mindestens!
<apachelogger> eher master of the universe-lich
<apachelogger> bug fixed
<Nightrose> \o/
<apachelogger> :D :D :D
<emonkey> .oO(bald hassen uns die Leute hier wegen dem Deutsch )
<apachelogger> emonkey: wurde so angefragt, weil ja unsere franzosen nichtmehr flooden
<apachelogger> müssen die deutschsprachigen ran ;-)
<emonkey> lol
<emonkey> hier wird mehr Deutsch gesprochen als in #ubuntu-ch
<apachelogger> hehe
<apachelogger> Oo
<blueyed> apachelogger: fixed it.. :) File Associations => text/html => left click action => show file in embedded viewer
<blueyed> (I've now configured it for the whole text group)
<blueyed> (needs konqueror restart)
<blueyed> !yay
<ubotu> Glad you made it! :-)
 * blueyed hugs Konqueror again
<apachelogger> hmmmmm
<apachelogger> something is defenitely strange here
<apachelogger> shouldn't the bug reappear when I remove my fix? :P
<blueyed> apachelogger: Riddell said something about moving the kde4 desktop files yesterday..
<apachelogger> that shouldn't cause this IMO
<blueyed> but it matched the time when it started for me.. (1 week ago or so)
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> this issue prolly resides within the konqueror package
<apachelogger> there is something wrong
<blueyed> apachelogger: but how has the konqueror package changed during 4.0.0? Maybe it's even a different cause on your end than on mine..
<apachelogger> this is way too strange
<apachelogger> blueyed: possible but unlikely
<Riddell> hi iRon, interested in coming to UDS?
<Riddell> oh, he left
 * apachelogger notes Riddell is apparently on promo tour for UDS :D
<hunger> apachelogger: Are you talking about konq-kde4? I can check when/whether it was updated if you need to know.
<apachelogger> hunger: would be awesome :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: want to come to fosscamp if you can't do UDS?  it's just a weekend
<apachelogger> Riddell: where is that?
<apachelogger> and when
<hunger> apachelogger: Got /etc under version control;-) It includes a package list here, so I can check when I updated it.
<blueyed> now (after kdm restart) konqueror-3 appears to be the default browser (from konversation/kde3)..
<DaSkreech> !info vym hardy
<Riddell> apachelogger: May, czech
<ubotu> vym (source: vym): mindmapping tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10.0-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1419 kB, installed size 3760 kB
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, depends on the exact date, but czech sounds good :)
<apachelogger> blueyed: please run `which keditfiletype`
<blueyed> apachelogger: /usr/lib/kde4/bin/keditfiletype
<hunger> apachelogger: I updated konq-kde4 from version 4:4.0.0-0ubuntu4 to 5 on 29th of jan. The next update was to kde 4.0.1 today.
<apachelogger> blueyed: dpkg -S keditfiletype
<blueyed> apachelogger: kcontrol, kdebase-bin-kde4
<apachelogger> hunger: hm, it might be that it was broken all .0 long, but it only got exposed now
<nixternal> yes, and now YouTube and Konqi 4 work
<nixternal> today is a good day!
<nixternal> OK, time to go vote and get to the uni
<blueyed> https seems to be broken still though..
<hunger> apachelogger: OK, then I'll not look further. It is easy to check for the last change (git-blame), the ones before that are a bit harder.
<blueyed> nixternal: yes, go vote! :)
<nixternal> how is it broke blueyed?
<blueyed> nixternal: "The process for the https://daniel.hahler.de protocol died unexpectedly." - at least for e.g. https://daniel.hahler.de/
<blueyed> might be the certificate type and such
<nixternal> yup, I got that too...only seems that sight I have seen it on though
<blueyed> https://gmail.com/ works
<nixternal> alrighty, I will talk to you all in about 7 hours...man what a busy evening ahead of me
<nixternal> plus we have 6 inches or more of snow coming tonight...starting to get tired of that :)
<blueyed> Signing out on gmail fails instantly with "Timeout on server" though..
<DaSkreech> nixternal: Ship it to Jamaica
<jpatrick> Riddell: may? czech? hmm
<Riddell> jpatrick: interested?
<jpatrick> Riddell: if Canonical buys me a new passport
<jjesse_> is chez where the next uds is ?
<Riddell> jpatrick: aren't you in spain?
<Riddell> jpatrick: ssh, it's not announced yet :)
<jpatrick> Riddell: passport-less tho, and we Brits can't move around with it
<Riddell> jpatrick: sure we can, in schengen nobody should check
<jpatrick> Riddell: no, UK government (damn them) never signed it
<Trigger7> you just need a id card
<Trigger7> ok. stupids ;)
<Riddell> right but once you're in, you're in
<jpatrick> Trigger7: you think I haven't tried that? :)
<Riddell> how did you get to spain anyway?
<emonkey> funny that we swiss are not in the EU but we're part of Schengen
 * emonkey don't need a pass for czech
<jpatrick> Riddell: passport hadn't expired
<Riddell> jpatrick: well I think you'd have an easier job getting to czech than back into the british isles
<apachelogger> emonkey: actually you do, for identification
<Trigger7> but why can we german travel to uk with just an id card? weird europe
<jpatrick> Riddell: tell that to the French police ;)
<emonkey> apachelogger, We've got an ID Card which is enough ... I was in GB only with the ID Card
<apachelogger> emonkey: it ain't
<apachelogger> technically you can be arrested without passport
<apachelogger> well well
<apachelogger> 2 possabilities for the konqueror issue
<apachelogger> 1. something is b0rked while compiling
<apachelogger> 2. a file is missing
<jpatrick> emonkey: yeah, the crap thing with the ID cards in Spain is that they don't let you move around, they only say: "this guy lies here"
<jpatrick> lives*
<emonkey> lol
<apachelogger> because it works when I compile from src
 * apachelogger kicks konqueror
<mhb> jpatrick: really?
<jpatrick> mhb: yep
<mhb> jpatrick: I mean with our ID cards it should be possible to move around all europe without much trouble
<mhb> I've flown to Greece with just that
<jpatrick> mhb: ok, in Spain there's 1) national cards (natives only) 2) residence cards (what I'm stuck with)
<mhb> jpatrick: aww, too bad
<DaSkreech> !info python hardy
<ubotu> python (source: python-defaults): An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.5.1-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 137 kB, installed size 600 kB
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> omg
<mhb> an unimportant announcement!
 * apachelogger is listening to Rivers Of Babylon by Boney M. on Greatest Hits [Amarok]
<jjesse_> ok now i feel stupid where do i go in kde4 system settings to add a new user
<mhb> I can host one or two folks at my place if UDS takes place in Prague
 * apachelogger is wondering
<ScottK2> jjesse_: Open Konsole and then man adduser.
<mhb> I can't pay the travel for you, but you can get the accomodation free as in freedom and beer alike
<apachelogger> mhb: won't that result in endless discussion and no sleep? :)
<jjesse_> ScottK2: i know how to use adduser, but where is the add user portion in system stetings in kde4?
<jjesse_> not there yet?
<ScottK2> Dunno
<ScottK2> Just know that way works
<jjesse_> ScottK2: i know, working on updating chapter and want to make sure i tell them the correct way
<mhb> jjesse_: well in KDE3 systemsettings, you used guidance config tool
<ScottK2> Ah.
<mhb> jjesse_: those aren't ported to KDE4 systemsettings yet.
<jjesse_> and is there a port for guidance config tool yet
<jjesse_> ah beeat me to it
<jjesse_> so hrmm how do i want to phrase this.... "to add new users start a kde3 session?
<apachelogger> jjesse_: just start the kde3 systemsettings
<mhb> apachelogger: no, we do the blueprints during the day and implement them at night :o)
<apachelogger> result is the same :P
<mhb> jjesse_: launching "userconfig" might work
<mhb> or sudo userconfig, to be exact
<jjesse_> or typing kuser in the application launcher
<Nightrose> jjesse_: there is user manager kde 4 for that I think
 * apachelogger declares war on the konqueror-kde4 package
<mhb> jjesse_: perhaps.
<mhb> jjesse_: perhaps there's another user configuration app in KDE4
<mhb> jjesse_: but then I can't find it :o)
<Lure> Riddell: are we supposed to backport some nice-to-have features from 4.1 to 4.0.x?
<Riddell> Lure: I'm not expecting it
<jjesse_> mhb i can't find it either
<jjesse_> thats why i felt stupid
 * Lure just notices suse backported panel size changes
<Trigger7> Lure: is there a patch around?
<Lure> Trigger7: it is in trunk - I am using it (panel tiny, location on top)
<Trigger7> Lure: i mean a patch which applies agains the 4.0 branch
<jjesse_> are there 4.1 packages available yet or still building from source?
 * Lure hopes that they decide to include it officially in 4.0.2 - that would be better for everybody
<Lure> jjesse_: I do daily build of trunk for my laptop
<jjesse_> Lure: ah
<ScottK2> jjesse_: 4.0.1, not 4.1
<jjesse_> sorry that's what i meant
<jjesse_> boy i'm having a rough day today
<ScottK2> Well since you're writing a book, I wanted to make sure.
<jjesse_> ScottK2: i am
<ScottK2> Great.
<Lure> time for bed - good night all!
<Lure> Riddell: thanks for qlandkarte
<Riddell> thank you Lure
<ScottK2> Lure: Good night
<ScottK2> So I see Feb 19 is the planned date for 3.5.9
 * DaSkreech still thinks we should have 4.1 packages. 
 * DaSkreech is grumpy
<jpatrick> DaSkreech: we do
<blueyed> DaSkreech: weekly builds?
<jpatrick> ah wait no
<DaSkreech> Yes
 * blueyed seconds DaSkreech :)
<DaSkreech> THat would mean a new ppa though
<DaSkreech> as I understand ppas
<Riddell> ScottK2: just after feature freeze
<Riddell> DaSkreech: go ahead if you want to, PPAs are as easy to make as launchpad teams
<blueyed> Riddell: it's a bugfix release, isn't it?
<Riddell> blueyed: 3.5.9?  mostly, except kdepim
<Riddell> it'll be fine to get into hardy
<blueyed> ppas are though limited due to buildds, afaics.
<blueyed> yes, great.
<DaSkreech> Riddell: I thought there was only two machines for ppa allocation ?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: I count 3+3=1 https://edge.launchpad.net/+builds
<Riddell> 3+3+1
<DaSkreech> Hmm ok
<Riddell> vorian: poke
<Riddell> vorian: "It was downloaded from ftp://ftown.kde.org" typo, fix in next upload
 * _StefanS_ wonders what happened to the lpia arch.. did it ever amount to anything?
<ScottK2> It's for UME.  Still developing.
<_StefanS_> oh ok..
<_StefanS_> gotta try the new kde4 packages...weee
<apachelogger> Riddell: ok, we have a major issue in KDE 4's konqueror
<apachelogger> due to the complete path to kfmclient we expose some very strange bug
<apachelogger> where KDE 4 apparently by default wouldn't embedd html mimetypes
<Riddell> why does the complete patch cause that?
<apachelogger> Riddell: I have no clue
<apachelogger> maybe because the desktop file also defines the mimetype at the end of Exec
<Riddell> apachelogger: but if you remove the complete path then it is all fixed?
<apachelogger> and the mimetype of course includes a slash
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> good work sherlock
<Riddell> doesn't sound too hard to fix
<Riddell> how did you work that out?
<apachelogger> Riddell: a guy from kubuntu-de made me think of it, one can workaround the issue by manually turning the embedding on - so I grepped for mimetype defintions in the desktop files, and voila
<Trigger7> Riddell: dod you move any stuff from kdebase* packages into konqueror? we noticed some time ago, that if you just install konquror and not the rest of the packages you can't make any settings. but no one tried harder to find out what needs to be moved yet
<Riddell> apachelogger: how about a second .desktop file which is the same but no absolute path and NoDisplay=true ?
<Riddell> Trigger7: nope, not looked at that at all
<apachelogger> Riddell: kfmclients already have nodisplay=true :)
<Trigger7> Riddell: ok. so we should keep it in mind and fixit one day
<Riddell> apachelogger: ah, so we just need to exclude it from the debian/rules stuff
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> idea
<apachelogger> Riddell: we can just leave the original desktop files in /usr/lib/kde4...
<apachelogger> this way the original should override those with absolute path
 * apachelogger tests
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I was thinking, are there any efforts to change the login splash ?
<Riddell> _StefanS_: which?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: oh sorry for kde4 :)
<mi> kde4 still don't have chat ????
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> works like a charm
<apachelogger> mhhhh
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: what works ? :)
<Riddell> _StefanS_: no, we have a hard enough time getting artwork for the wallpaper never mind anything else
<Riddell> _StefanS_: plus if anything should happen it should be removed
<_StefanS_> Riddell: right I understand.
<apachelogger> _StefanS_: konqueror in kde4 :D
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: konversation/kde3 just crashed the entire kde4 session 4 mins ago :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: someone should probably talk to aaron about the wallpaper configuration in k-d-s-kde4
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: I just launched it :D
<apachelogger> _StefanS_: never happened for me
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: well now it doesnt crash. So..
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: dont know what happened
<apachelogger> _StefanS_: ye prolly didn't treat it well enough :-P
<_StefanS_> Riddell: I'm experimenting with some windeco/style based on qtcurve/kde4 if thats ok, donno if you have interest in going down that path
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: prolly not :)
<_StefanS_> oh my its late
<apachelogger> uh
 * apachelogger is listening to 3.6: "Pond-erosa Puff (live)" by OpenBSD on The Songs 3.0 - 4.0 [Amarok]
 * _StefanS_ does really get the idea of desktop icons in kde4 acting as plasmoids..
<_StefanS_> doesnt :D
<_StefanS_> zzz
<_StefanS_> weee time to test konq in kde4
<stdin> wow, everything built :P
 * _StefanS_ passes a beer to stdin
<stdin> mmm, pancakes and beer :)
<_StefanS_> yummy!
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: is your konq downloading everything as files it its not regular *.html ?
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: try going to kde-look.org, and search something
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: mine wants to download search.php :)
<apachelogger> _StefanS_: I am fixing this right now
<Riddell> apachelogger: excellent excellent
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: mime stuff?
<Riddell> apachelogger: do you have the bug number for that?
<apachelogger> Riddell: bug 188498
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188498 in kdebase-kde4 "konqueror opens new window" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188498
 * apachelogger testbuilds
<_StefanS_> this might have slipped my mind, but do you intend to build 4.0.1(or .2) to include in final hardy?
<_StefanS_> kde that is.
<_StefanS_> apachelogger: do you know which package has the kwin headers? since there's not kwin-kde4-dev
<Riddell> kdebase-workspace-dev?
<_StefanS_> ah thanks
<_StefanS_> apt never stops amazing me.. thank god we're not using rpm's :)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: hmm kwin headers werent in that package it seems
<_StefanS_> Riddell: any other ideas?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: ah, it was just a cached configure that fooled me..
<DaSkreech> Food ans Liquor
<MaximLevitsky> Take a look here:
<MaximLevitsky> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/178242
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 178242 in kdebase "KDM doesn't work in XDMCP mode" [Undecided,New]
<MaximLevitsky> Whom should I contact to ask to apply the fix for this bug
<blueyed> cheers apachelogger, for fixing bug 188498
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 188498 in kdebase-kde4 "konqueror opens new window" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/188498
<blueyed> What was wrong?
<MaximLevitsky>  blueyed, you ask me?
<blueyed> No, MaximLevitsky. But am looking now.
<MaximLevitsky> This is simple bug with fix and it waits to be commited
<blueyed> MaximLevitsky: you need a main sponsor for it..
<MaximLevitsky> What do you mean?
<blueyed> someone who can upload to "main".
<blueyed> MaximLevitsky: can you create a debdiff for it?
<MaximLevitsky> Not yet, I never created one, but, the fix is a simple patch sn't it?
<stdin> you need to create a debdiff then attach it to the bug report and assign ubuntu-main-sponsors. you should also probably add that tag "patch". see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/Debdiff to find out how to make a debdiff (it's just a patch for a debian source package)
<stdin> MaximLevitsky ^
<MaximLevitsky> You mean that I need to modify the package, then rebuild it, then create a binary diff, and send it?
<stdin> not a binary diff
<stdin> you don't need to build the package, just edit it's files and add a changelog entry
<MaximLevitsky> Thats better :-)
<MaximLevitsky> So I grab the source the usial way, I mean apt-get source kdm, ...
<MaximLevitsky> right, stdin?
<stdin> yeah
<MaximLevitsky> Now I will create such a diff, but whome should I contact to tell them to apply it?
<stdin> then add the patch to debian/patches and add an entry "Added patch acb.diff (LP: 178242)", then rebuild "debuild -S" and make a debdiff with "debdiff oldpackage.dsc newpackage.dsc > package.debdiff"
<stdin> just attach it to the bug report and assign ubuntu-main-sponsors
<MaximLevitsky> And this will help, what do you think?
<stdin> that's the official way, yes
<MaximLevitsky> Thanks a lot, very much
#kubuntu-devel 2008-02-06
<stdin> you can poke Riddell, Hobbsee or jpatrick too. or scream and shout in here until someone looks :p
<MaximLevitsky> I try :-)
<MaximLevitsky> I will try :-)
<MaximLevitsky> Thanks a lot
<MaximLevitsky> Btw, on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Recipes/Debdiff
<MaximLevitsky> There is a question about binary files in the end of the page
<MaximLevitsky> What do you think about it?
<stdin> are you adding any binary files?
<MaximLevitsky> No
<MaximLevitsky> Just want to know what is done in case of this
<stdin> you'd have to uuencode any binary file, but that's something you don't need to worry about now
<MaximLevitsky> Last question, what if I assign tjis bug to Jonathan Riddell, is this ok? , (Most bugzillas has a cc list, but I don't see this in launchpad)
<stdin> we (the kubuntu team) get emails from all the bugs in all the KDE packages anyway
<yuriy> stdin: if one subscribes to kubuntu-bugs that is...
<stdin> yuriy: Riddell does :)
<stdin> besides, the bug contact for kdebase (and other kde packages) is "Kubuntu Team", so you only need to be a member of that to get bug emails
<MaximLevitsky> But this anoying bug is still unnoticed....
<MaximLevitsky> I mean the XDMCP allows easly to launch KDE4 in xnest
<stdin> it was only reported on 2007-12-23, I wouldn't call that unnoticed
<MaximLevitsky> Btw the debdiff must be applied on top of exactly the same package it was generated, or not
<stdin> yeah
<MaximLevitsky> Thus mine debdiff will be obsolte in few days...., right
<stdin> why is that?
<ryanakca> kwwii: ping, were you interested in submitting a mockup?
<MaximLevitsky>  stdin, because kdm is a part of kdebase, and this package is updated qute often, (I am on hardy this is...)
<MaximLevitsky> And you say that debdiff won't apply on the modified package
<stdin> 3 updates a month isn't that often
<stdin> and you'll get your patch into the next update if you upload it
<mhb> ryanakca: hmm
<mhb> ryanakca: I'm not sure you get this Europe thing
<mhb> ryanakca: let me explain: it's real late in Europe
<mhb> ryanakca: 01:22 A.M.
<mhb> if you were a married man with children, would you be fresh at 01:22 AM ?
<mhb> :o)
<mhb> (I assume he is)
<stdin> it's not 01:22 AM where I am, and I'm in Europe ;)
<mhb> stdin: true, but not in my europe, he's in my europe :o)
<stdin> I thought it was *our* europe :p
<mhb> stdin: where are you? uk?
<stdin> yeah
<mhb> ryanakca: anyway, I'm just joking, but I don't think you'll catch him at this time.
<mhb> ryanakca: I hope you're not offended
<stdin> it is indeed late and I would say my bed was calling me if I wasn't actually lying on my bed now
<mndo> mhb: in portugal is even sooner..~00h28am :)
<ryanakca> mhb: lol :)
<MaximLevitsky> stdin, actually I need to change a kubuntu patch, not to add one, the bug is in 70_kdm_consolekit.diff
<MaximLevitsky> Fortunialy, I can just edt the patch, since the fix is trivial
<ryanakca> mhb: I pinged him and then tried to implement a gcd function in C++... incledible how such a simple algorithm (Euclid's algorithm) can give so many errors... all of them syntax of course :)
<stdin> MaximLevitsky: then just change the changelog comment to "Edited debian/patches/70_kdm_consolekit.diff to fix ... (LP: #????)"
<mhb> ryanakca: that's like two lines
<ryanakca> yeah, here's what I have :
<mhb> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54945/
<ryanakca> mhb: http://blog.ryanak.ca/gcd.cpp
<ryanakca> mhb: do you need the 'else', since the function probably breaks after it returns once?
<mhb> no
<ryanakca> gcd.cpp:9: error: invalid operands of types ‘double’ and ‘double’ to binary ‘operator%’
<mhb> but it looks nicer :o)
<ryanakca> lol
<mhb> also, passing double is a bit strange, isn't it?
<stdin> do you need doubles? rather than int's ?
 * ryanakca shrugs and tries ints
<ryanakca> heh, I added to change them from 'double' to 'const int'...
<stdin> if you're passing by reference, use const int&
<ryanakca> s/int/int&/ :)
<MaximLevitsky> Sorry to bother you, with trivial questions, but is this a good changelog entry : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54946/
<ryanakca> MaximLevitsky: you need -- Your name <youremail> date at the end
<stdin> that's a bit verbose too
<stdin> you're missing  hardy; urgency=low after the version
<mhb> hmm, I wonder whether you can pass a % b as a "const int &"
<ryanakca> MaximLevitsky: you can change "Fixes <launchpadlink>" to "(LP: #bugid)" too, iirc
<MaximLevitsky> Thanks a lot
<mhb> you know, you call there a gcd(b, a % b) ... is "a % b" an actual const int& ?
<ryanakca> MaximLevitsky: and get rid of the "Thanks to <foo> for reporting this", if people are interested, they can probably look at the bug repord...
 * mhb shrugs
<MaximLevitsky> Btw, can changelog entries be autogenerated, like those small things
<ryanakca> MaximLevitsky: in my most humble opinion
<ryanakca> look at dch
<stdin> something like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/54947/
<MaximLevitsky> ryanakca, thanks a lot, I just don't like t to take a credit for bug that wasn't fixed by me, but ok I remove the thanks line
<MaximLevitsky> Thanks a lot
<ryanakca> see this too, http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-source.html#s-dpkgchangelog :)
<ryanakca> MaximLevitsky: well, its just my most humble opinion, disregard and check with MOTUs if you want to keep it...
 * ryanakca tries to find that debian changelog style guide
 * DaSkreech heads home
<MaximLevitsky> stdin, now I get this :
<MaximLevitsky> gpg: skipped "Maxim Levitsky <maximlevitsky@gmail.com>": secret key not availablegpg: [stdin]: clearsign failed: secret key not available
<stdin> doesn't really matter if you're just making a debdiff
<MaximLevitsky> Great, I don't yet have a digital signature
<ryanakca> MaximLevitsky: have you created your key yet?
<MaximLevitsky> No
<MaximLevitsky> I am just a ordinary user, I fix few bugs
<MaximLevitsky> I even fixed few bugs in likux kernel
<MaximLevitsky> likux/linux
<ryanakca> then you'll want to create one :)
<ryanakca> !gpg | MaximLevitsky
<ubotu> MaximLevitsky: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<MaximLevitsky> I know about it, but I suppose I need to publish a key somehow, right?
<MaximLevitsky> I played with it few times
<stdin> you just upload it to keyserver.ubuntu.com
<ryanakca> well, generate the key, then upload it to a keyserver
<stdin> it'll propagate through all the other servers then
<MaximLevitsky> When I need, I will do that, thanks
<ryanakca> MaximLevitsky: if you want to upload a package to Ubuntu, you'll need to :)
<MaximLevitsky> I am sendind just a debdiff
<MaximLevitsky> sending
<MaximLevitsky> ?
<stdin> or if you want to use PPAs, those are good to show that your fix works
<stdin> you don't need a gpg key just to attach a debdiff though
<ryanakca> nope
<MaximLevitsky> And I thought that bugfixing the kernel is hard... just send a patch to LKML...
<MaximLevitsky> And git generales patches....
<MaximLevitsky> Done
<MaximLevitsky> How does this look now
<MaximLevitsky> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/178242
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 178242 in kdebase "KDM doesn't work in XDMCP mode" [Undecided,New]
<stdin> that's better
<MaximLevitsky> Thanks everyone
<MaximLevitsky> Goodbye
<stdin> bye \o
<MaximLevitsky> Thanks
<david_edmundson> hey guys. Just read a blog post, by  Richard Johnson, that said anyone wanting to help with Kubuntu should stop off here
<david_edmundson> my exams finsihed as of 4:00, and now I've got plenty of time free and I want to hack on things!
<david_edmundson> I can do C++ programming, I've been helping out on Dragonplayer doing tiny fixes, but that's kindof in a really dull feature freeze time. Anything I can help with?
<ScottK> david_edmundson: Welcome.
<ScottK> david_edmundson: Where are your interests?
<david_edmundson> making KDE4 awesome
<david_edmundson> adding tiny features/bug fixing to stuff is really where I'm probably best at
<david_edmundson> rather than anything massive
<ScottK> Are you running our KDE4 packages now?
<ScottK> nixternal: ^^^ Someone wants to help...
<david_edmundson> yeah, excpet kdemultimedia which is SVN for dragonplayer
<ScottK> I've got to run for a little while.  This is a quiet time of day here, but be patient and don't go away.
<david_edmundson> okies
<david_edmundson> when is busy time?
<david_edmundson> it's about 1.30 AM here
<ScottK> But if you want to dive in, find problems and propose patches, feel free.
<david_edmundson> is there a "junior jobs" for KDE4?
<ScottK> No need to ask permission.  If you can figure a patch, someone here will help you package it.
<ScottK> None of the KDE4 packagers are here right now (mostly they are in Europe).
<ryanakca> Saturdays tend to be busier.. 7 - 17h00 EST (UTC-5) tend to be busier too
<david_edmundson> ok, I just don't want to repeat other peoples work, and having to join a billion mailing lists and IRC channels for each project will get tiresome
<ScottK> Right.
<david_edmundson> okies
<ScottK> Feel free to either wait for direction or pick out something that's bugging you.
<david_edmundson> ok will do.
<Hobbsee> BOO!
<ryanakca> Hey Hobbsee :)
<ryanakca> david_edmundson: you could look on https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs?field.tag=needs-packaging if you want to find something to package..
 * ryanakca => bed :)
 * Hobbsee attacks nixternal with the Long Pointy Stick of DOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ™
<Hobbsee> oh goody, kde 4.0.1 is on the mirror
<ryanakca> oh, there's a 4.0.1 already? *has been falling behind*
<ScottK> david_edmundson: Or look on launchpad for bugs other people have reported.  Since you are a C++ programer, it's probably better you focus on figuring patches and let those of us who package ,package them for you.
<david_edmundson> ok, shall I patch directly into KDE's svn?
<david_edmundson> or through launchpad
<Hobbsee> ScottK2: why?  if ti didn't change any existing functions at all, just added more?
<ScottK> david_edmundson: Depends on what it is.  If it's a big impact patch, I think we'd like it here to get it out.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Gotta run.  Back later.
<david_edmundson> ta ScottK bye
<Hobbsee> ScottK2: for debian, i think you want dch -Ui
<Hobbsee> apachelogger_: no, they can't blacklist.  they can't even cancel builds
<dasKreech> hi Hobbsee
<Hobbsee> ScottK2: now the stick *does* know about KDE4, and has used it.  you can't stand in for it.
<dasKreech> Hobbsee: Aww he makes a decent beating stick
 * Hobbsee beats dasKreech
 * dasKreech eeps
<dasKreech> Wat haz I do ?
<Hobbsee> dasKreech: i'm proving that The Stick is better for beating.  and you didn't fix all the kde4 bugs.
<dasKreech> No one fixes all the KDE bugs
<dasKreech> it's a thin excuse we use to fly around to drinking part^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H KDE Gatherings
 * dasKreech would much rather be poked and prodded by Hobbsee than KDE.*
<ScottK> Hobbsee: I'll gladly step back.
<Hobbsee> or you can jus tborrow the stick
<ScottK> K.  I'll remember that.
<ScottK> BTW, my thing about dch is I think modifying our tools to support 3rd party repositories is a big deal that should have been discussed.
<Hobbsee> this is true, but PPA's are kinda different
<ScottK> They are part of LP, but not part of *buntu
<ScottK> I also think that if we are going to support it, we ought to have some discussion about what the rules should be for versioning, naming, etc.
<Hobbsee> well, feel free to put up a discussion at ubuntu-devel@l.u.c if you like
<ScottK> I will, but probably not today.  It'd have been nicer to do it before, but better late than never.
<jjesse> including in the Home directory the folders Documents, Videos, Music , etc is part of what again?
<jjesse> also do you conside the different parts of the application launcher as tabs?  i.e. Favorites, Applications, Computer, etc...
 * lontra wonders if guidance-powermanager will be updated to new oxygen theme
<nixternal> hola
<jjesse> hola
<jjesse> did you vote today?
<vorian> w00t nixternal
<nixternal> ya, I voted at 4, ran the polls until 6, then went to school
<nixternal> jsut got home
<vorian> nixternal: did you Barak the vote :)
<nixternal> HELL NO
<vorian> lol
<vorian> Romney right?
<nixternal> HELL NO again :)
<jjesse> i wrote bush in for my vote
<nixternal> if I was a millionaire, then I would have voted for Romney
<nixternal> I am surprised by Hucklebee actually
<vorian> I hate the Huckster
<nixternal> I thought everyone did as well
<vorian> he's nothing but a spoiler
<vorian> and a religious Bigot
<nixternal> with many skeletons in his closet
<vorian> yes
<dasKreech> ooooh Klosets!
<vorian> and the other half of his body
<nixternal> kennedy type skeletons
<jjesse> according to cnn's tracker barak is doing well
<nixternal> ya, but hillary will eventually chew him up and spit him out
<vorian> or kill him
<nixternal> hrmm, kde4-style-bespin was rejected, and smarter isn't here
<vorian> nixternal: I got the upstream to fix the COPYING file for lemon
<vorian> It has all 3 licences now
<jjesse> saw that obama has 10 states vs. 6 for clinton, Hucakbee 6 states, Romney 3 states, McCain 6 states
<nixternal> ya, but clinton has the big states, though obama gained 80+ delegates I think
<nixternal> it will be close
<vorian> if Romney is out, I'm going to Barak the vote
<jjesse> don't blame me i voted for paul
<vorian> we don't vote until March 4
<vorian> but shoot, we could be in ww3 by then
<jjesse> michgian's delegates don't count as the state moved things up and the parties decided not to count our delgates
<jjesse> why ww3?
<vorian> its the only way bush can stay president :P
<vorian> (unseen winks an nods)
<jjesse> hrmm will locking the deskopt in KDE4 be fixed before release of 8.04?
<jjesse> i love working with large documents and tracking changes
<jjesse> makes it easy to read
<jjesse> krunner is what is displayed when you alt+f2 correct?
<nixternal> jjesse: I see you are working on the book tonight :)
<jjesse> yes i am
<nixternal> the Edubuntu chapter is not going to be fun
<nixternal> there is a lot of work that I have to get done by next week
<jjesse> i have a lot of work that needs to be done
<nixternal> and there are still quite a few issues with Edubuntu and its future
<nixternal> jjesse: correct
<jjesse> i think i'm doing a KDE4 version for the book and then a kde 3 version linked off a web page
<nixternal> krunner = alt+f2
<jjesse> the future of Edubuntu?  i thought it was gaining a lot of traction?
<nixternal> oh, it isn't going anywhere
<nixternal> it is just the way it will be made available
<jjesse> oh
<nixternal> w00t, there is the other Kubuntu document dude
<jjesse> yeah?
<nixternal> wasabi robotgeek
<jjesse> hola robotgeek
<robotgeek> hey nixternal, jjesse
<nixternal> Edubuntu will supposedly be an addon CD for Ubuntu, LTSP is leaving the Edubuntu CD and going over to the Ubuntu Alternate CD
<nixternal> stuff like that
<robotgeek> just back from my trip from India.
<nixternal> which, if you read the Edubuntu chapter, like 60% or more is LTSP
<jjesse> ah
<jjesse> interseting
<nixternal> and after further discussions with the editor, I could tell they know absolutely nothing about *buntu :)
<nixternal> robotgeek: how was the trip?
<jjesse> you mean debra?
<robotgeek> nixternal: short and hectic. looks like i am still jetlagged. i dozed off and woke up just now when a friend called
<jjesse> seems pretty smart to me, she was at UDS Boston for 2 days
<jjesse> i love how it seems in one version we go with Manage Packages (Adept Manager) and then in a different version we go with Adept (Manage Packages)
<jjesse> makes things great
<nixternal> ya, I want to doze off myself, I think we are supposed to have a MC meeting early in the morning
<nixternal> and we are under a heavy snow warning right now
<nixternal> 12+ inches
<nixternal> yikes!
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> slacking off the MC already?  :P
<jjesse> 10 inches tonight
<nixternal> if we get that amount of snow, then yes...I will have a ton of snow blowing to do
 * jjesse has a plow guy
<nixternal> and my parents, no they can't have a normal driveway, they have a nice HUGE rounded driveway
<nixternal> typically takes 4 hours with the snow blower with 3 to 4 inches of snow
<nixternal> well, I had a plow for my truck that I kept in the UHaul storage, but someone broke into it a couple of months back and stole everything out of it
<nixternal> ie. they stole my 486 that was running Debian Potato
<jjesse> bummer
<nixternal> that was my first computer to I ever bought in 1994
<nixternal> err
<nixternal> 1992
<jjesse> can you still get updates for potato :) :)
<nixternal> I have no idea
<nixternal> I booted it up last summer to see what was on it
<nixternal> a lot of Linux Documentation Project files
<jjesse> in case anyone cares
<jjesse> CLINTON: AR, MA, MO, NY, NJ, OK, TN
<jjesse> OBAMA: AL, CT, DE, GA, ID, IL, KS, MN, ND, UT
<jjesse> HUCKABEE: AL, AR, GA, MO, TN
<jjesse> MCCAIN: AZ, CT, DE, IL, NJ, NY, OK
<jjesse> ROMNEY: MA, ND, UT
<nixternal> heh, I grabbed the Republican ballot, and 2 of my friends from high school were on it running for some local board stuff
<dasKreech> nixternal: mail me some edubuntu docs if you want me to proof read. I haven't been keeping up with edubuntu it seems
<nixternal> hey, someone had a good idea for the wallpaper... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Attic/Animals  <-- Riddell - the Elephant Blue ones, I use them on my desktop and it does look really sharp, though I change up the super bright kicker
<nixternal> dasKreech: I need to write something first :)
<nixternal> right now I just went through and did s/10/9/
<jjesse> that elephant blue one is cool
<nixternal> I have to go to the book store tomorrow and read through the chapter making sure the screenshots can stay or go
<nixternal> jjesse: ya, it looks really good too
<jjesse> grin you don't ahve a copy of the latest version?
<nixternal> it totally fits the *buntu as well
<nixternal> jjesse: no, I gave mine away at the gutsy release event
<jjesse> btw debra said that currently the official bubuntu book is the most popular selling linux book out there
<nixternal> you want to hear something funny about that jjesse?
<jjesse> sure
<nixternal> the guy who wanted the book just for the Kubuntu chapter, so I think Eddie told him I was Jonathan Jesse, so I signed it as you :p
<jjesse> ha that's awesome
<jjesse> my co-workers give me crap about the book all the time
<jjesse> they make me sign there copies
<nixternal> haha, that rocks
<nixternal> netsplit on oftc just filled up my screen
<jjesse> hrm now on to the part about upgrading between gutsy w/ kde4 to hardy w/ kde4
<nixternal> sudo apt-get dist-upgrage :p
<jjesse> will update_notifier still let you knwo  htere is a new version upon release date?
<nixternal> I have updated like that since Dapper and have yet to hit a snag
<nixternal> although I do it from Stable -> Unstable...Stable -> Unstable....Stable...you get the idea :)
<jjesse> update_notifier and adept_updater bombed on the feisty -> gutsy release
<nixternal> have no clue on that yet
<nixternal> for KDE 3 I am sure...for KDE 4 don't count on it, but don't count it out either
<nixternal> only doing KDE 3 -> KDE 3 and KDE 4 -> KDE 4 for Hardy, don't think we will attempt KDE 3 -> KDE 4 just yet
<nixternal> isn't necessary anyways until Hardy+1
<jjesse> that's what Riddell told me, no kde 3 to kde 4 automagic update
<jjesse> awesome, complete re write of system settings sectin, inlcuding how to manage users requires system settings kde3
<jjesse> schweet
<nixternal> dude, you have it easy, at least you know 100% what you are writing about and at least 75% of what to expect
<nixternal> I know about 75% of what I am writing about and about 10% of what to expect
<nixternal> hell, the devs only know 15% of what to expect :p
<dasKreech> nixternal: no I mean any links to discussions the edubuntu guys had or release notes or something
<nixternal> #ubuntu-meeting is about it
<dasKreech> The best argument against democracy is a five-minute conversation with the average voter.
<vorian> :P
<ScottK> dasKreech: Sure.  It totally sucks.  It's just better than the other choices.
<nixternal> man, it is so nice having my guilty pleasure of flash and youtube back in konqi
<nixternal> that means I don't have to boot up windows anymore when someone gives me a flash link
<dasKreech> ScottK: Well done :)
<ScottK> nixternal: Remember our fun with scribus the other day?
<ScottK> How come patching the upstream.desktop 'fixed' your icon problem when scribus.install installs the one in the debian directory?
<ScottK> And the problem wasn't your imagination because someone else had filed a bug on it.
<ScottK> dasKreech: I can paraphrase Winston Churchill with the best of them.
<dasKreech> ScottK: ) I don't count  as the best so don't do it with me you'll dull yourself
<ScottK> What would you say's the best then?
<dasKreech> !info elisa hardy
<ubotu> elisa (source: elisa): media center solution. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2-1 (hardy), package size 10786 kB, installed size 17160 kB
<dasKreech> ScottK: now I'm confused :) what?
<dasKreech> !info kde4-core hardy
<ubotu> kde4-core (source: meta-kde4): the K Desktop Environment version 4 core modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3 (hardy), package size 2 kB, installed size 36 kB
<dasKreech> Oh sweet it indexs ppas as well
<ScottK> You said The best argument against democracy is a five-minute conversation with the average voter.
<ScottK> Then I said it sucks but it's better than all the others
<dasKreech> Right and you picked up the winston churchill and gave me back one
<ScottK> Then I said I could paraphrase W.C.
<dasKreech> with the best of them
<ScottK> Ah.   I see now.
<dasKreech> I'm not amongst the best of them so I'm not going to start a quote war
<dasKreech> Now with out heavy wikiquote help :)
<nixternal> ScottK: hahah, scribus was a pita
 * ScottK gets it now....
<dasKreech> I wonder if sabdfl is on Wikiquote yet
<nixternal> does that quote have anything to do with this picture -> http://static.kdenews.org/jr/mark-shuttleworth-linuxtag.jpg :p
 * Jucato silently mumbles as nixternal ruined his day with that pic...
<nixternal> why?
<nixternal> looks sweet doesn't it? :)
<Jucato> pfft :P
<nixternal> or because I didn't sell you out on your fluffy bunny theme :p
<Jucato> hahah no that pic above ^^ :)
<Jucato> (the chicago skyline wallpaper is purty...)
<Jucato> nixternal: as for black and white oxygen icons, I'm not sure, is there still an Advanced tab in the Icons module in System Settings 4?
 * nixternal looks
<Jucato> there's a "To Gray" effect
<Jucato> if it's still there in KDE 4
<nixternal> yes there is
<nixternal> just set everything to gray?
<nixternal> hehe
<Jucato> :D
<nixternal> damn, I might have to give that a shot
<nixternal> I would have some al capone like kde 4 going on
<Jucato> lol :)
<Jucato> hm... we still need the PPA in hardy to install 4.0.1 right?
<mi>  where can i found widget for weather in kde4?
<Jucato> should be in the extragear plasma package if I'm not mistaken (which I usually am...)
<mi> no in extragear
<apachelogger_> Hobbsee: needs improvement then, I guess :)
 * apachelogger_ heads off to school
<Jucato> hm.... using Code::Blocks to create Qt4 apps... I just find that ironic :)
<Jucato> mi: not in extragear-plasma? try plasma-playground
<Jucato> where's the most up to date (but hopefully still accurate) packaging guide? still the wiki?
<nixternal> k'nite!
<dasKreech> night
<Jucato> good night nixternal!
<Jucato> (you're early tonight)
<mi> plasma-playground can't be install because kde4base
<ScottK2> What's the error?
<mi> version 3.94.0
<ScottK2> That's a version number, not an error.  If that's what you have, I think (I'm not sure) you have to uninstall the pre-4.0 packages and then install 4.0 or 4.0.1.
<ScottK2> Jucato: Do you know?
<Jucato> mi: you're apparently installing one of the alpha/beta versions of KDE 4
<mi> no i install clean kde4 and update in 4.0.1
<ScottK2> Where does 3.94.0 come from then.
<mi> in synaptic say 0ubuntu1
<Jucato> ah yeah... I think plasma-playground has a wrong/bad dependency....
<mi> yes that is right
<Jucato> well I'm not really sure where the weather plasmoid is right now, so if it isn't in extragear-plasma...
<mi> lol never mind
<Jucato> my guess is that it's still in playground, but our playground-plasma package hasn't been upated...
<ScottK2> mi: Are you on Hardy or using the Gutsy PPA?
<mi> in extragear i can't find then must be in playground then
<mi> ScottK2: yes
<mi> gutsy sorry
<mi> but in second pc i have hardy
<ScottK2> OK.
<ScottK2> But the problem is in the gutsy ppa?
<mi> yes
<ScottK2> I don't think I can upload to that one.  Sorry.
<mi> ;
<mi> i just try 2 install playground in hardy same thing kde4base is not be install :(
<Jucato> my guess is that it's still in playground, but our playground-plasma package hasn't been upated...
<mi> ok ...i use karamba then
<mi> alpha4 realy look good
<santiago-ve> heh... i still cant make my wifi work in alpha4
<mi> lol
<santiago-ve> besides that
<santiago-ve> i'm happy with it :)
 * santiago-ve is still running feisty as his main SO but has hardy for testing
<mi> hardy have X11-xcb files ...nice to see this
<buz> is anyone else seeing kde3 systray icons show up anywhere but on the systray in 4.0.1?
<Jucato> buz: the first time I ran it yeah. then I removed the system tray plasmoid, and readded it.. working ok then
<Jucato> in fact, first time I ran it, even klipper4 was missing
<buz> now that you say it...
 * Jucato thinks he couldn't survive without klipper...
<buz> mhh that didnt really fix the issue
<buz> now i dont see the icons anywhere...
<Jucato> dunno. that fixed mine :)
<Jucato> sure you removed the plasmoid?
<buz> yes it was gone
<buz> did you logout after that
<Jucato> nope
<Jucato> try adding the plasmoid to the desktop first. (hint, like in kde3, you can only have one system tray running it seems)
<buz> now klipper shows up
<buz> but not the kde3 things
<buz> same on the desktop
<Jucato> hm.. knetworkmanager showed up
<buz> smb4k still floats around in the upper left corner
<buz> i shall try restarting kde
<buz> maybe kded is doing something weird
<Tm_T> hi kids
<Jucato> yo gramps!
<buz> didnt help either
<buz> oh great now amarok wont start
<buz> there's something wrong with the kde3 session, when i kill klauncher and kded and restart kdeinit it seems to work again
<buz> yeah definitely something about kde3
<buz> now everything behaves as it should
<buz> oh another swiss :P
<Jucato> hm.. swiss miss...
<Jucato> heh sorry... totally unrelated
<_StefanS_> morning
<_StefanS_> Riddell: here's a screenshot with qtcurve enabled in kde4: http://enhance-it.dk/snapshot5.png
<_StefanS_> apachelogger__: you there?
<Jucato> qtcurve?
<buz> did the 2 line taskbar not make it into 4.0.1?
<Jucato> hi _StefanS_!
<Jucato> nope
<buz> too bad
<_StefanS_> hey Jucato
<Jucato> afaik it's either only in trunk or will be backported to 4.0.2...
<_StefanS_> Jucato: yep, craig drummond did a qtcurve style+windeco for kde4
<Jucato> oh...
<Jucato> so we'll be using qtcurve for our kde4 apps?
<Jucato> instead of oxygen?
<_StefanS_> Jucato: well hopefully on kde3 first.. let me find some screenshots
<_StefanS_> Jucato: http://enhance-it.dk/snapshot1.png
<_StefanS_> Jucato: http://enhance-it.dk/snapshot3.png
<Jucato> oh those I saw before. didn't know they'd be going into KDE 4
 * Jucato thought we were sticking to oxygen
<_StefanS_> Jucato: well its only if people like it.
<_StefanS_> Jucato: its just my two cents
 * _StefanS_ is not deciding anything
<Jucato> ah :)
<Tm_T> anyone knows what mez wanted some days ago?
<Jucato> still it's purty :)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: its supposed to be a subtle change
<_StefanS_> Jucato: but with some details, here's new wallpaper also: http://enhance-it.dk/Aquapattern_by_DJMattRicks2.png, it needs some adjustment, but I think it would be nice
<buz> i like the current one better
<buz> this is TOO dull
<_StefanS_> I think the fractals are depressing :)
<_StefanS_> and too much 1990's
<iRon> _StefanS_: yeah.. i don't like it too :)
<iRon> _StefanS_: i mean one with fractals
<_StefanS_> iRon: yep I get it :)
<_StefanS_> iRon: its too dark aswell..
<iRon> and as for me, qtcurve is much better then oxygen... but plastique is my best theme ;)
<_StefanS_> iRon: plastique isnt avail in kde4, right?
<_StefanS_> iRon: oh its is, I see now.
<iRon> _StefanS_: plastique _only available_ on kde4
<iRon> plastique in kde4 is a bit different from plastik from kde3
<_StefanS_> iRon: I'm kinda confused, because plastik is the only one I have
<_StefanS_> iRon: in kde4.
<iRon> but qtcurve is nice.. and there is qtcurve-gtk
<_StefanS_> iRon: oh hell, its the style you're talking about :)
<_StefanS_> iRon: found it.
<mi> after update 2 4.0.1 cpu temperature is ok now....38
<Jucato> Plastique is Qt's default style for Qt 4, inspired by KDE's Plastik of course :)
<Jucato> _StefanS_: that wallpaper's better than the fractal one I agree :)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: thank you :)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: do you understand why icons cant be dragged from the kde4 desktop to, say dolphin ?
<_StefanS_> Jucato: or is that feature still under development .. ?
<Jucato> nope, but it works the other way around :)
<_StefanS_> err..
<_StefanS_> heh.
<Jucato> nope = I don't know :)
<_StefanS_> anyway I
<Jucato> probably because once on the "desktop", they're no longer simply icons/files but plasmoids
<Jucato> *maybe*
<Jucato> anyway you
<Jucato> :D
<_StefanS_> Jucato:  spotted a problem in dolphin... we should enable the "Up" button default
<Jucato> why?
<Jucato> what's the problem?
<_StefanS_> Jucato:  I did a ftp session to my server, and landed in /home/sfs.. but actually I needed to get to /storage, but the back button doesn't have that effect
<_StefanS_> Jucato:  having the up button makes it work
<Jucato> um that's the purpose of the breadcrumbs
<Jucato> you click on the arrow or click and hold on the name to drop down a list of same-level folders
<_StefanS_> Jucato: yes, but that doesnt give me anything.. have you tried it ?
<Jucato> let me verify. is /home and /storage on the same level? as in not /home/storage?
<_StefanS_> Jucato: there are no breadcrumbs, I can only select the kio
<_StefanS_> right.
<_StefanS_> .. /home/sfs, and I need to goto /storage instead.
<Jucato> switch to breadcrumb (the yellow "undo" icon)
<Jucato> hm...
<_StefanS_> yes?? :)
<Jucato> I see what you mean :)
<_StefanS_> it cant show it, because it hasnt tried yet :)
<_StefanS_> heh
 * Jucato didn't recall it being like this though
<Jucato> ah perhaps because of user@hostname...
<Jucato> Alt+Up works... but yeah.. it's confuzzling...
<_StefanS_> yep, we need to fix that or else the kio stuff is useless in some regards
<Jucato> oh well :/
<Tonio_> Riddell: any idea how the .kde/env/* files parsing is done ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: gtk-qt-engine is broken on hardy due to the script in env folder not beeing executed....
<Tonio_> Riddell: should be in startkde, afaicr, but the code seems missing in our current version
<Jucato> Tonio_: does renaming .gtkrc-2.0-kde to .gtkrc-2.0 also fix it?
<Tonio_> nope, since the standard gtk config is prior to this
<Jucato> er.. ln -s I meant...
<Tonio_> Jucato: this is the reason for that script to exist :) it overrides gtk standard settings while in kde sessiobn
<Jucato> oh
<Tonio_> Jucato: the point is that startkde script should have changed
<Tonio_> # Source scripts found in <localprefix>/env/*.sh and <prefixes>/env/*.sh
<Tonio_> # (where <localprefix> is $KDEHOME or ~/.kde, and <prefixes> is where KDE is installed)
<Tonio_> that part I'd say ;)
<Tonio_> Jucato: manually executing the code works.........; weird.......
<Tonio_> Jucato: can you confirm that the env isn't the good for you too ?
<Jucato> firefox is the only gtk app I have here... it looks ok... :/
<Jucato> although I don't even have a ~/.kde4/env/ :D
 * Jucato goes in circles
<Tonio_> Jucato: just run env | grep -i gtk
<Tonio_> and paste the result here please ;)
<Jucato> GTK2_RC_FILES=/home/jucato/.kde4/share/config/gtkrc-2.0
<Jucato> GTK_RC_FILES=/home/jucato/.kde4/share/config/gtkrc
<Tonio_> hum, not kde3 btw ;)
<Tonio_> but those values are good, right
<Jucato> I'm on KDE 4
<Tonio_> someone here using kde3 please ?
<Jucato> let me logout hahaha
<Tonio_> Jucato: no way to test on kde3 hardy ?
<Jucato> there's always a way :)
<Tonio_> hehe
<Jucato> but I try not to spend too much time on kde3... unless I change the wallpaper right now :P
<Tonio_> :)
<Tonio_> GTK2_RC_FILES=/etc/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:/home/tonio/.gtkrc-2.0:/home/tonio/.kde/share/config/gtkrc-2.0
<Tonio_> this is what I get, which is not good
<Tonio_> I don't understand what causes this....
<Jucato> hm... it's the same here
<Tonio_> oki
<Jucato> but firefox looks normal.. oh well :)
<Tonio_> the strange thing is that executing the part of startkde code parsing env gives the good result :
<Tonio_> % bash test | grep -i gtk                                                                                                                                        [0.08 0.15 - 25% 0%]
<Tonio_> GTK2_RC_FILES=/home/tonio/.gtkrc-2.0-kde
<Tonio_> weird isn't it ?
<Jucato> O.o
<Tonio_> I just copied a part of the startkde script in the test file
<Tonio_> Jucato: found the fix :)
<Jucato> yay! :)
<Jucato> what was it?
<Tonio_> for file in "$prefix"*.sh; do
<Tonio_> for file in "$prefix"/*.sh; do
<Tonio_> works
<Jucato> O.o
<Jucato> that simple?
<Tonio_> not that simple since due to the previous line : for prefix in `echo "$exepath" | sed -n -e 's,/bin[^/]*/,/env/,p'`; do
<Tonio_> there should have been a /
<Tonio_> I'm investigating this
<Jucato> oh
<Tonio_> Jucato: no way............
<Tonio_> Jucato: it fixes the bug bug I can't seem to understand why that fails in the first attempt....... all values are correct and all variables are valid....
<Tonio_> when prefix is /home/tonio/.kde/env//gtk-qt-engine.rc.sh -> works
<Tonio_> when prefix is /home/tonio/.kde/env/gtk-qt-engine.rc.sh > fails
<Jucato> don't you just hate when that happens? things get fixed without you knowing how :/
<Tonio_> yep ;)
<Tonio_> Jucato: the line failing is  test -r "$file" && . "$file"
<Tonio_> now I have to figure out why ;)
<Tonio_> I don't want to workarround without understanding
 * Jucato nods
<Jucato> does it fail at test -r or at .?
<_StefanS_> Jucato: sorry I logged off, and forgot to start konversation again
<Jucato> it's ok. I didn't say anything much :P
<Jucato> what was that quick and dirty way to make a .deb? debuild -something?
<_StefanS_> Jucato: just debuild
<_StefanS_> Jucato: or do you mean checkinstall?
<_StefanS_> Jucato: it makes some generic debs
<Jucato> debuild -S? or that makes a .dsc?
<_StefanS_> Jucato: it makes a dsc.. I was told yesterday to use debuild -S -sa .. donno what it means
<_StefanS_> Jucato: the -sa switch I mean
<_StefanS_> Riddell: ping?
<Jucato> ah ok :)
<Jucato> I could have sworn you teached me something before :)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: I believe we should fix that Up thingy
<Jucato> taught *
<_StefanS_> Jucato: ah yep, it was something that Riddell told me
<Jucato> _StefanS_: without any fix from upstream, I guess it's the best thing we could do in the situation (adding the Up button...)
<Jucato> without any patching I mean :)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: I agree
<_StefanS_> Jucato: could you check if dolphin in kde3 suffers the same issue?
<_StefanS_> I uninstalled mine :)
<Jucato> hahah I'm actually doing that now :)
<Jucato> are you spying on me? :D
<_StefanS_> Jucato: look up and to the right in your room. You'll see a small hole in the wall. There I am, staring at you.
<Jucato> there are lots of holes O.o
<Riddell> _StefanS_: hi
<_StefanS_> Riddell: we've been discussing the missing Up button in dolphin under kde4. Without it you cant do a ftp session, and go one directory up
<_StefanS_> Riddell: for instance, I log in to /home/sfs, and need to go to /storage
<apache|mobile> only show tasks on desktop: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot85.png - multirow tasks: http://aplg.kollide.net/images/osiris/snapshot86.png
 * apache|mobile is smiling
<Jucato> _StefanS_: I think this is one instance where D3lphin somehow beats Dolphin... :)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: but because I havent visited the /root folder I havent got that list in the breadcrumb.
<Riddell> yes you can, you just click on the directory name in the address bar
<hads> The up button is the first thing I added :)
<_StefanS_> Jucato: wasn't that what you tried ?
<_StefanS_> hey Tonio_
<Jucato> Riddell: not the same with remote locations. only applicable in local directories
<_StefanS_> Jucato: spot on.
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: fancy trying to help me understanding the most stupid bug ever ?
<Tonio_> that's AMAZING
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yessir.
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: shoot
<_StefanS_> Riddell: try doing a ftp session, my vsftp puts me in the home directory first, and therefore dolphin has no idea that other directories exist.
<Riddell> works for me http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/dolphin.png
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: that code fails : http://paste.toniox.org/2794
<Jucato> wb Tonio_
<Riddell> _StefanS_: I don't see how an up button would fix that
<Riddell> apache|mobile: nifty
<Jucato> not like that. let me upload screenies :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I have the weirdest shellscript bug in front of my eyes now :), concerning startkde
<Riddell> apache|mobile: did you upload a fix to the konqueror embedded issue?
<Riddell> Tonio_: ug, shell
<_StefanS_> Riddell: look at what Jucato uploads.. its different situation
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: http://paste.toniox.org/2795 that one works
<Tonio_> I just changed the place / is
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: weirdest is that http://paste.toniox.org/2796 works too
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: so whats the purpose of the script ?
<Tonio_> parsing .kde/env
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: but purpose isn't important
<Jucato> _StefanS_: http://jucato.org/kde/img/d3lphin-wins.png
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I'll try
<Tonio_> what I done't understand is what can cause the script to fail
<Jucato> http://jucato.org/kde/img/dolphin-loses.png (what's to click?)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: ^
<apache|mobile> Riddell: yes, now I'm totally tired because I had to work until 1am ;-)
<apache|mobile> Riddell: but it wil probably not fix the issue for KDE 3
<Jucato> _StefanS_: did I get you correctly?
<_StefanS_> Jucato: yep
<apache|mobile> Riddell: so we need to sort the issue in the KDE mimetype IMO
<Tonio_> Riddell: to make it simple, startkde kde3 fails to parse .kde/env
<Tonio_> Riddell: the point is that the test is done that way :
<Tonio_> Riddell: for prefix in `echo "$exepath" | sed -n -e 's,/bin[^/]*/,/env/,p'`; do
<Tonio_> then for file in "$prefix"*.sh; do
<Jucato> haha I bet Riddell's seeing red or yellow :)
<Tonio_> and then the script is tested : test -r "$file" && "$file"
<Jucato> the man of the hour :P
<Tonio_> Riddell: it fails
<Tonio_> Riddell: if I change the sed line changing /env/ by /env
<Tonio_> and then test for "$prefix"/*.sh instead, it works
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I need some data in those variables to understand that script and what the output is
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: believe me, all the variables never change in the output
<Tonio_> is the 3 exemples, all variables are the same, but the test fails
<Tonio_> fails in the second case.........
<Tonio_> I thought about chars encoding, but no, that's not the problem
<mi> why compiz don't have decoration in kde4 ... i mean kde decoration is kde3?
<Jucato> _StefanS_:  re starting line 198 of /usr/bin/startkde
<mi> compiz core from git have kde4 decoration
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: well make sure you enclose the variables in "" and those that are in the lines with other stuff, make them ${var} instead to be sure gets them
<Riddell> Tonio_: it's probably just dash.  feel free to fix
<Tonio_> I have never seen such a stupid bug
<Tonio_> Riddell: the test fails when / is written by sed and the variable name is quoted
<Tonio_> Riddell: otherwise it works.....
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's just so stupid
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can patch, of course, but I would have like to understand
<Riddell> well it is shell..
<Tonio_> Riddell: patching kdebase now......
<Tonio_> Riddell: good explanation ;)
<_StefanS_> I still dont get it, but who cares :D
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: well with the same variable name, when the ending "/" is written by sed, and the variable is quoted, the file is not found
<Jucato> Tonio_ cares :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: don't quote in the "test -r" line -> works
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: get "/" written not by sed, it works
<_StefanS_> ok then, good.
<Tonio_> that reminds me of the time working on windows
<_StefanS_> well shouldn't / be escaped?
<Riddell> Jucato: seems like a bug that can be fixed
<Tonio_> when you had to learn things without any explanation........ frustrating :)
<Jucato> Riddell: the Dolphin one?
<Riddell> Jucato: yes
<Jucato> oooh interesting :)
<Jucato> _StefanS_: ^^ :)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: should we pick the sources or add an up button ? :)
<_StefanS_> be back in 15mins
<Riddell> _StefanS_: I'd rather not add another UI feature for such a corner case
<_StefanS_> Riddell: ok, I will look at the sources
<_StefanS_> apachelogger__: good work on the packages :)
<Jucato> _StefanS_: or we can file a bug report and let ppenz do the dirty work for us :D
<Jucato> (of course then we'd have to wait for the next release...)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: http://paste.toniox.org/2797
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: by far the most stupid patch I ever wrote :)
<Jucato> that sure beats my 1 line/word patch :D
<Jucato> Tonio_ ftw! :D
<_StefanS_> hehe
<_StefanS_> whatever works :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: did you see my qtcurve attempts for kde3?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: nope ;)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: because I wanted your opinion on kicker coloring (or not)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: does it works well ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: indeed.
<Tonio_> interesting
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: but that require people using both gnome and kde to use qtcurve right ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: so they can't have a different gnome apps theme in gnome and kde I imagin ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yes, you can still select which engine to use for gtk
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: but we should ofcourse test that
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: lemme find some screenies
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ftp://ftp.enhance-it.dk/snapshot3.png, ftp://ftp.enhance-it.dk/snapshot4.png
<gribelu> i've been using qtcurve for months before i switched to kde4 .. works fine, looks fine
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yes but is there a way with it that the gtk theme is different in a gnome session and in a kde session for gtk apps ?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: afaicr, that's not possible
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I wouldn't like that installing kubuntu-desktop on a gnome machine changes the preferences of the user
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: the big advantage of gtk_qt_engine is that you keep your gtk settings for gnome or xfce, but have specific gtk settings in a kde session
<Tonio_> without any change in the gnome config
<Tonio_> Riddell: kdebase uploaded, gtk-qt-engine and ssh-agent should now work
<Riddell> yay
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ok, I we'll have to test that it.
<_StefanS_> err
<_StefanS_> test it.
<Tonio_> Riddell: any plan to get the -devel guys to give attention to kde by the end of the dev cycle ? cause I feel a bit alone on the kde3 side I must say :)
 * _StefanS_ hugs Tonio_ ... there.. there.
<Tonio_> I am not physically and technically able to handle this alone, and we shouldn't forget that the global kubuntu users will not use kde4 for hardy
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yep, you're in I'm not all alone, true ;)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: hehe
<iRon> I'm on kde3 too :)
 * Jucato wonders what _StefanS_ meant...
<Tonio_> so talk about what you do :)
<Jucato> when I get back from church in about 1.5 hours... fixing some stuff in Adept...
<Tonio_> iRon: that might just be an impression, but everyone only talk about kde4 problems and so on..... a lot is still to do on kde3 on the qa/bugfix side
<Tonio_> iRon: but I'm pleased to know you'r in too :)
<Jucato> Tonio_: they will realize the folly of their ways when Hardy's released.. and then they'll be whining about why KDE 3 was abandoned...
<Tonio_> iRon: french ?
<iRon> Tonio_: russian :)
<Jucato> bug 162829
<Tonio_> iRon: okay, eugene is a typicall french name :) that's why I was asking
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 162829 in adept "One button not translated to French" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/162829
<Jucato> bug 155022
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 155022 in software-properties "bad encoding in adept's software sources dialog" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/155022
<Jucato> there!
<Jucato> I had those 2 in my list... waiting for French/Russian guinea pigs
<Jucato> er... volunteers ;)
<Tonio_> Jucato: 162829 is supposed to be fixed
<Tonio_> Jucato: I fixed it
<Tonio_> Jucato: but we need news langpacks
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> cool :)
<Tonio_> and we need the pot imported to rosetta, and the french team to translate etc...... no idea if that'll be done at time
<Jucato> bug 152396
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 152396 in dpkg "[gutsy] adept installation progress report display incorrect message" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/152396
<Jucato> hm.. I know I listed a bug with adept batch + language selector somewhere...
<Tonio_> Jucato: see adept (2.1.3ubuntu19) changelog for details
<Jucato> thanks I'll check
<Tonio_> Jucato: you can also of course close the bug :)
<Jucato> gah! why am I looking at debian/patches!!!
<Jucato> ah kool saw it. kubuntu_28_fix_updater_makefile_for_translation.diff? :D
<Tonio_> Jucato: that one was hard to fix I must say, I spent something like 2 days on it :)
 * Jucato is lucky to not need localization :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: that's THE big problem
<Tonio_> most distro devs don't use a localized distro, and therefore miss all translation related bugs
 * Jucato nods
<Tonio_> that's one of the reasons I force myself to use a french kubuntu
<Jucato> well the reason that I don't need a localized version is because there is none :)
<Tonio_> I used an english one in the past but stopped
<Jucato> our "national" language is English :)
<Tonio_> Jucato: then sources should use an unused lang, like esperanto :)
<Jucato> hahah :)
<Jucato> Latin ftw!! :P
<Jucato> anyway, I'm gone. catch you later. I have 2 questions for you :P
<Tonio_> ah ?
<Tonio_> oki I'll be arround :)
<Jucato> well don't force yourself if you need to go :P
<Tonio_> I don't :)
<Hobbsee> BOO!
<Hobbsee> now, what's a decent kde4 theme?
<Riddell> any more suggestions for topics at UDS?
<iRon> Riddell: PolicyKit integration? :)
<Riddell> iRon: want to come and lead that?
<iRon> Riddell: I couldn't :(
<Riddell> iRon: aww, why not?
<iRon> Riddell: I don't know english well :)
<Riddell> could have fooled me
<iRon> Riddell: and my sallary is too small to come to USD :)
<Riddell> iRon: we can pay expenses
<iRon> Riddell: not realy, my english is too bad
<iRon> I could write and read.. but speak...
<Riddell> well we're geeks, even when at a conference we still use irc :)
<Tonio_> iRon: my english is far from beeing perfect, and I never had any problem at UDS
<Tonio_> iRon: you have lots of people speaking with different accent and that's perfectly fine :) and as Riddell said, lots of things are done over irc anyway
<Riddell> or gobby
<Tonio_> also yes
 * Hobbsee swaps over to kde4, now that the 4.0.1 is installed
 * Tonio_ tests kde4 to check if the "no effects with ati" bug was resolved
<Hobbsee> ouch.  it's not all installed.
 * jussi01 cries cause kde4 still doesnt work properly for him
<gribelu> umm.. i'm trying to hack something from KDE4 trunk into the current kdebase-workspace package but i'm kind of retarted when it comes to compiling. Is there any way to kind of 'resume' compiling a package where previously an error ocurred?
<Tonio_> hum no change on my side
<Tonio_> the only way to get effects is xrendr, but that's slow and unstable
<smarter> gribelu: debian/rules build && debian/rules binary?
<gribelu> smarter: i don't know what that means? (told you i was retarded) .. I apt-get sourced the package, patched what i needed and now i'm running dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -uc -b
<smarter> gribelu: instead of doing dpkg-buildpackage, do debian/rules build && fakeroot debian/rules binary
<gribelu> aah
<gribelu> ok i shall try that
<smarter> so the previous build will not be removed(debian/rules clean)
<smarter> dpkg-buildpackage is just a wrapper around various debian/rules commands
 * _StefanS_ starts kde4..
<Riddell> gribelu: or add -nc  (for no clean)
 * _StefanS_ never fails to be impressed with the intel integrated graphics... why isn't alle nvidia/ati like this..
<_StefanS_> alle/all
<gribelu> thanks for the tips. I'm trying to get the latest changes in the plasma panel to make it resizeable and multi-row ... resizing works great by just replacing panel.cpp and panel.h from trunk but multi-row and making the clock/tasks behave is harder
<Hobbsee> ah, yay, kde4 again
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: why in particular?
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: well effects just works, and they
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: are actually pretty fast.
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Hobbsee> now, if i kill kdesktop, does hte world end?
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: "just works" kinda ..
<gribelu> xrandr is waaay faster than opengl for me on an nvidia 6xxx
<Hobbsee> hrm.
<gribelu> seems stable too
<Hobbsee> how's the best way to refresh the kde background?
<_StefanS_> apachelogger__: how dd you adjust the taskbar height?
<_StefanS_> dd/did
<Hobbsee> it's funny.  gnome had nicer font rendering than kde, iirc.  now kde's is far cleaner than gnome's
<gribelu> _StefanS_: after i replaced the panel containment with the one from trunk there's even a UI to adjust the height and position (top, left etc)
<_StefanS_> gribelu: from rightclick on the taskbar?
<gribelu> yes.. right click on the top border, the transparent one
<_StefanS_> gribelu: hmm well I thought we could do that now that 4.0.1 was available for hardy
<_StefanS_> gribelu: guess its part of 4.0.2
<gribelu> _StefanS_: no side-effects as far as i can tell.. but positioning the panel on left/right looks like crap because the applets don't know how to behave
<gribelu> that's why i'm trying to hack the applets as well
<_StefanS_> gribelu: do you know of any changes to desktop icons? because they behave really wierd. Cant be dragged into dolphin and such
 * _StefanS_ needs to shop for more hardware..
<gribelu> i didn't get to the desktop yet .. not sure
<_StefanS_> oh i like that display in system settings
<gribelu> _StefanS_: i actualy have a problem with desktop/panel icons since a few weeks ago. Icons don't respond to clicks so i can't launch anything
<gribelu> AFAIK no on else has this problem .. might be some weird bug that got stuck in my ~/.kde4 somewhere
<_StefanS_> gribelu: it seems like that bug where the actions (resize/remove/properties) are now moved with the icons when you align horizontally
<_StefanS_> gribelu: they kept sticking around in the original places
<gribelu> _StefanS_: no that's not it.. i can drag them etc.. i just can't launch the file/app/folder when i click/doubleclick
<smarter> Riddell: I've fixed my bespin package: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=kde4-style-bespin
<smarter> Riddell: the diff looks funny because I updated to the latest revision in svn
<_StefanS_> gribelu: I was just talking about another bug that sort of got to me :)
<Riddell>  smarter for the debian/copyright fix?
<smarter> Riddell: yes
<Tonio_> Hobbsee: how's the best way to refresh the kde background? -> with kde3 : killall kdesktop && kdesktop
<smarter> Riddell: I also fixed the location of the .themerc file
<smarter> *I've
<Riddell> smarter: poke someone into uploading and I can do the archive thing
<smarter> Riddell: I'll try
<Hobbsee> Tonio_: no, kde4
 * Hobbsee ended up removing all the plasmoids by hand.  ugh.
<Hobbsee> _StefanS_: well done - the qtcurve is looking nice!
<_StefanS_> Hobbsee: thanks :) we're still adjusting stuff, but I think most can accept it. Kwii is doing something to the buttons on the windows as well (adding a visible top like in previous versions)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: wow that bug on dolphin just got weirder :)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: If I log in without using sfs@ in front of the ftp hostname, and login using normal auth dialog I end up in /, if I then activate the url/path box, I end up in my home directory :)
<_StefanS_> whee
<buz> i dont think its just dolphin
<buz> sftp doesnt work in the open/save dialog either
<_StefanS_> Riddell: its a behavior thing inherited from kurlnavigator..
<_StefanS_> buz:  ^
<buz> yeah that exlpains it
<_StefanS_> dont think i want to be messing with that.
<buz> was that around in 4.0? cant remember
<_StefanS_> donno
<buz> konqueror in 4.0 was so broken i couldnt stand to use it for long
<buz> and as for dolphin, well i dont think i'll ever care for it :P
 * ryanakca yawns and looks at the Todo... snow day :D
<_StefanS_> me too ;)
<buz> to be fair, dolphin is not quite as bad as finder :P
<_StefanS_> :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: got any more issues we should look at?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: If I can understand them :D
<Tonio_> kdmtheme works ?
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: oh my..
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: nope not really :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: should it still support the debianized  /etc/kdm.d/ ?
<Tonio_> I'd say yep
<Tonio_> as for gutsy
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: ok then..
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I will just convert the patch I did initially.. I know I should've been done with it, but time just flies :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: bah it isn't too late ;)
<Trigger7> gribelu: you can just take the patches from suse btw. they already backported the stuff
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: btw, try enabling qtcurve style, and load this config: http://enhance-it.dk/kubuntu-new.qtcurve and use crystal as your deco with shadow text enabled.
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: tell me what you think.
<smarter> _StefanS_: I don't know if you're aware, but /etc/default/kdm.d has caused lots of problems: bug #132723
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 132723 in kubuntu-default-settings "[gutsy] kdm use the default theme instead of the kubuntu one" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/132723
<_StefanS_> smarter: I am..
<_StefanS_> smarter: but thanks for mentioning it
<gribelu> Trigger7: i don't know much about opensuse.. could you point me to a page that discusses that
<gribelu> ?
<Trigger7> gribelu: no page, just the src-rpm: http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/KDE:/KDE4:/STABLE:/Desktop/openSUSE_10.3/src/kdebase4-workspace-4.0.1-22.2.src.rpm
<Trigger7> gribelu: you can unpack it and find the patches inside. "rpm2cpio kdebase4-workspace-4.0.1-22.2.src.rpm | cpio -vid"
<Trigger7> but just some of the patches are interesting for debian/ubuntu
<gribelu> Trigger7: thanks, looking
<_StefanS_> Trigger7: what patches ?
<Trigger7> they backported the panel stuff and some more things. namely revisions 770004 769905 769216 769219 769231 769232 769236 769243 769261 769263 769276 769494 769229
<Trigger7> and made a branch pull to r770902
<_StefanS_> Trigger7: oh that sounds nice
<_StefanS_> apachelogger__: did you hear that? ^
<_StefanS_> or read it rather ;)
<seele> what does the kubuntu logo next to the package name in adept mean?
<Trigger7> didn't test it yet. no time so far. but i plan to integrate them into the debian packages sooner or later. at least if the rest of the debian team agrees
<_StefanS_> seele: if its supported officially
<Riddell> seele: that it's in main "supported"
<_StefanS_> touché
<seele> ok.. is it possible to add a tooltip to the icon?
<_StefanS_> i think mornfall is maintaining it..
<seele> ok
<seele> maybe ill just submit a bug, gtg to a meeting
<Jucato> manchicken was the one who added it
<Jucato> dinner...
<txwikinger> will there be at some point a way to convert .kde to .kde4?
<Trigger7> you could try "cp .kde .kde4". in theory the config should get updated
<gribelu> Trigger7: i'm gonna try their patches on kubuntu's package.. maybe it works
<Trigger7> gribelu: but don't use all of them ;)
<gribelu> no branding lol
<Trigger7> you don't want a chameleon in the window boarders ;)
<Trigger7> and the kickoff patches are also not desired.
<gribelu> i've been patching for more than a day.. would suck to just work with these patches
<smarter> I'm packaging the Qt4 Bespin style, it includes a config module for kde4, do I have to do something special so that it uses ~/.kde4?
<txwikinger> Trigger7: No that will prevent kde4 from working
<Trigger7> txwikinger: what?
<txwikinger> copying .kde to .kde4
<Trigger7> ok, that's bad. upstream always claimed this should work
<txwikinger> There are people who want to keep their configurations of applications, i.e. contact lists etc.
<txwikinger> I just want to know if eventually this is intended to work
<Trigger7> smarter: no. normally no chanes are needed
<smarter> Trigger7: chanes?
<Trigger7> smarter: changes*
<smarter> okay, thanks
<mornfall> _StefanS_: I am not. Not the 2.x series.
* ScottK2 changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | KDE 4.0.1! http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<jpatrick> stdin: I'm not core-dev
 * ScottK2 does some housekeeping ...
<stdin> jpatrick: I know, I meant for review but was too tired to explain that at the time :p
<_StefanS_> mornfall: ok, it might be manchicken then :)
<nosrednaekim> hey everyone
<smarter> jpatrick: could you please re-ack my Bespin package? ;) http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=kde4-style-bespin it got rejected because of https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-archive/2008-February/015365.html
<jpatrick> smarter: of course
<smarter> jpatrick: thanks
<Jucato> I can't seem to create a pbuilder :(
<jpatrick> smarter: as a Qt4 style does it have to recommend kde4?
<smarter> jpatrick: it contains a configuration dialog for kde4
<Jucato> netcat: Depends: netcat-traditional (>= 1.10-35) but it is not installed
<smarter> and a .kstylerc file
<smarter> I mean .themerc
<jpatrick> Jucato: sudo pbuilder create?
<jpatrick> smarter: ok, looks good to me
 * jpatrick wonders if he can just upload
<Jucato> jpatrick: yesh
<Jucato> sudo pbuilder create --distribution hardy --othermirror "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy universe multiverse"
<jpatrick> try: DIST=hardy sudo pbuilder create --othermirror "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy universe multiverse"
<Jucato> jpatrick: thanks. I'll have the result in an hour :)
<jpatrick> Jucato: that the problem with pbuilder :)
<Jucato> annoying...
<vorian> hey guys :)
 * Jucato somehow finds Debian packaging a bit.. tedious...
<jpatrick> hey vorian
<Jucato> well, not that I'm packaging... but in order to be able to test a package properly
<vorian> the lemon upstream guys corrected the Copyright file on my package in revu.  it should be good now :)
<jpatrick> Jucato: but it... rocks :O
<Jucato> and then to submit a debdiff... oh well
<Jucato> jpatrick: like what I told nixternal before... the price of quality is complexity :P
<ryanakca> Jucato: hmm... if you're using LVM, I'd go for an sbuild/schroot over a pbuilder :)
<Jucato> ryanakca: unfortunately, I'm not :)
<ryanakca> lol, okies :)
<Jucato> practically I don't really need pbuilder I think... I just need debuild to build a .deb... but... :)
<ScottK> Jucato: You can, but it's not a great idea.
<ScottK> If there's a bug in the package you can mess up your system, you often end up with a dirty source tree afterwards, and don't have a clear idea if your build depends are correct.
<ScottK> If none of that worries you, then go ahead.
<Trigger7> Jucato: you should at least test all your packages with pbuilder/cowbuilder/whateverbuilder
<Jucato> ScottK: I know... that fact slapped me in the face last year... it seems to me that you can't escape some amount of packaging if you're developing :(
<Jucato> Trigger7: <Jucato> I can't seem to create a pbuilder :( <Jucato> netcat: Depends: netcat-traditional (>= 1.10-35) but it is not installed
<ScottK> Jucato: If you're having trouble creating a pbuilder, look at the pbuilder-dist script in ubuntu-dev-tools.
 * Jucato sits back and waits...
<jpatrick> Jucato: well, I have a hardy and sid pbuilder and a gutsy prevu :)
<Jucato> you're a packaging pimp! should I be surprised? :D
<Trigger7> Jucato: hehe yeah. that's the fun with the 'usntable' distributions
 * Jucato is more of a coder type.. but discovered that hard way that he can't escape debian-fu
<Jucato> oh well, time to sit back and watch pbuilder...
<ryanakca> I'm guessing klatin was dropped for kde4?
<nosrednaekim> ryanakca: I thought it had another name...
<Riddell> I believe it's been dropped
<ryanakca> Riddell: pity, okies, thanks :)
<Jucato> pitti? :)
<Jucato> http://edu.kde.org/languages/
<Jucato> "KLatin  KLatin was dropped in KDE 4.0 as it had no maintainer anymore."
<Riddell> ah, nosrednaekim, want to come to UDS?  and anything you think we should discuss?
<Riddell> ryanakca: likewise ^^ ?
<jpatrick> Riddell: can I /msg you?
<ryanakca> Riddell: I'd love to... but I'm guessing its smack in the middle of a school week... where is it? *checks the wiki*
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: where is UDS? i'm 17.... I don't think i'll be able to make it ;)
<Riddell> jpatrick: you acn
<jpatrick> ryanakca: Czech Republic
<Riddell> ryanakca: sometime in May
<ryanakca> jpatrick, Riddell: lol, waay out of my reach... if I couldn't convince my parents to let me to UDS Boston, I can hardly imagine convincing them to let me go to the Czech Republic.
<ryanakca> (and boston is 3-4 hours drive away ;)
<Jucato> jpatrick: now the error is "Failure to run: chroot /var/cache/pbuilder/build/22450/. mount -t proc proc /proc" "pbuilder: debootstrap failed"
<nosrednaekim> ryanakca: I feel your pain :)
<jpatrick> well, I first they saw mhb's post and decided to have it in his house
<Hobbsee> Riddell: asked Jucato yet?
<nosrednaekim> Riddell: but I'll think if there is anything that needs to be discussed.
<jpatrick> hehe
<Jucato> Hobbsee: I obviously can't :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: why?
<Jucato> thanks for the thought :)
<Jucato> $$$
<Hobbsee> Jucato: so?
<ryanakca> nosrednaekim: ... eh, only another... 6-7 years untill I've graduated high school, finished Uni and manage to scrape up enough money to fly myself overseas and stay in a hotel room for a week... :)
<Jucato> I won't be able to get past any embassy...
<Jucato> er.. I won't be able to get a Visa
<Hobbsee> Jucato: not even with a letter from canonical?
<Jucato> they have this "show money" policy...
<Hobbsee> oh
<Hobbsee> you live in the wrong place.
<Jucato> you have to show them $$$ to assure them that you have what it takes to support yourself and get back here...
 * Jucato thinks we're notorious for illegal immigration that's why...
 * Jucato is getting frustrated with pbuilder...
<Jucato> try again tomorrow...
<jpatrick> Jucato: well, that's a freakish error
<nosrednaekim> ryanakca: same, but more like 5 years here :)
<Jucato> jpatrick: quite appropriate for a freakish person :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: why did debootstrap fail?
<Jucato> "Failure to run: chroot /var/cache/pbuilder/build/22450/. mount -t proc proc /proc" "pbuilder: debootstrap failed"
<Hobbsee> nosrednaekim: btw, i was 18 when i went.  iirc.
<jpatrick> Jucato: sudo apt-get install pbuilder debootstrap devscripts
<Hobbsee> and female.
<Jucato> and...
<Hobbsee> i wasnt' the youngest there, either.
<Jucato> well no fair you have a long pointy stick! :)
<Hobbsee> Jucato: any more detail than that?
<Hobbsee> Jucato: like, further up?
<nosrednaekim> Hobbsee: but heh, you probably weren't flying half-way around the world
<Hobbsee> Jucato: and the pointy stick doesn't always help
<Hobbsee> nosrednaekim: sydney to spain - i can beat all of your plane flights into teh ground.
<Hobbsee> nosrednaekim: it took 30 hours to get back from sevilla.
<Jucato> Hobbsee: nada
 * nosrednaekim retires in defeat
<Hobbsee> 4 flights
<jpatrick> Jucato: eso da igual tio :p
<Jucato> except a warning that libc6 couldn't be downloaded
<Hobbsee> nosrednaekim: no excuse :)
<Jucato> jpatrick: hahah! I only know very few spanish words :P
<jpatrick> Jucato: how, that is bad
<nosrednaekim> Hobbsee: parents
<nosrednaekim> and money
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: run away
<jpatrick> no, really, don't!
<Jucato> jpatrick: pbuilder debooboo and devilscripts are up to date
<Hobbsee> nosrednaekim: yeah.  i'd suggest slowly talking about it to them, before saying "i have a plane ticket"
<jpatrick> Jucato: rofl
<Hobbsee> Jucato: sudo pbuilder create --distribution hardy --othermirror "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy main restricted universe multiverse" - try with main and restricted in there too
<Jucato> Hobbsee: will do... if that works, I blame the wiki!
<Hobbsee> it shouldn't make any difference, but...
<Hobbsee> Jucato: i think you have an error further up somewhere
<Jucato> if I do, I can't find it :(
<Jucato> do I have to stare line by line?
<Hobbsee> not really, but it should be after it fetches the packages or something
<Jucato> coz for some reason, I feel my eyes are burning...
<Hobbsee> why don't you pipe it to an output file, so you can grep it?
<Hobbsee> as in, pipe stdout?
<Jucato> right... can I cancel it now?
<Hobbsee> sure
<Jucato> or I can just save the scrollback and hope it saves the whole thing
<Jucato> (yakuake/konsole4)
<jpatrick> Jucato: "coz for some reason, I feel my eyes are burning..." <- must be the devilscripts
<Riddell> mhb: did you get anywhere with the jockey qt frontend?
 * Hobbsee likes devscripts.
<Jucato> jpatrick: heheh :)
<lontra> is kde-guidance-powermanager to be made to work with kde4?  right now suspend and hibernate buttons don't do anything
<lontra> or will kubuntu go to kpowerave?
<jpatrick> lontra: hasn't been ported (blocked by libpythonize)
<Jucato> peebuilder, debooboostrap and devilscripts. yay!!
<lontra> jpatrick: thanks ... this is a bit of a support question but how would i run suspend from konsole?
<jpatrick> lontra: one sec, this was on the mailing list at one point
 * ryanakca wonders if there's a simple non-GUI (aka, no Qt stuff yet) C++ task he could attempt, all without garanteeing anybody success :)
<jpatrick> lontra: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2007-December/002108.html
<lontra> jpatrick: thanks
<Riddell> jpatrick: power manager doesn't use libpythonize
<jpatrick> Riddell: opss, yeah didn't sebas promise one or something?
<Riddell> jpatrick: there's a plasma power manager applet
<lontra> jpatrick: thanks that worked
<jpatrick> got thrown off by the kde-*guidance*-* 2~
<Riddell> I don't think it does brightness or suspend
<lontra> looks like konqueror4 has a simplified profile ... could revert back to the original profile be added to the FAQ?
<Riddell> lontra: we havn't changed anything from KDE
<lontra> Riddell: really?
<lontra> ok
<Riddell> jpatrick: have you tested this LUKS patch?
<jpatrick> Riddell: no, but he seems to know better (author)
<Jucato> bug 129186 requires python, and my original assessment seems to be wrong (adept_batch does seem to return a value upon exit, but QtLanguageSelector doesn't seem to know when the user cancelled it)
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129186 in adept "language-selector-qt false success notification" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/129186
<stdin> ryanakca: hmm, wasn't the closing date for mockups a few days ago now?
<Jucato> yo stdin! :)
<stdin> hey ho Jucato :)
<Jucato> stdin: someone was asking in here about the weather plasmoid earlier.
<Jucato> I thought you, being the kde4 ppa go-to guy, probably know
<stdin> I think that would in extregear, not sure
<Jucato> he claims it isn't.. hadn't had time to check though :)
<apachelogger_> mhhh
<apachelogger_> suse
 * apachelogger_ demands satisfaction
<apachelogger_> letz pull a trunk snapshot in!
<stdin> apachelogger_: go fix kdm-kde4 then
<apachelogger_> stdin: is fixed already
<apachelogger_> just needs a testbuild
<apachelogger_> would have been uploaded years ago, but I had to do sports
<apachelogger_> oohhh, this school
 * apachelogger_ shakes his head
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: I'm in the same boat mate
<stdin> great, websvn is down too
<Hobbsee> hm, now why did all the kde games icons break again?
 * apachelogger_ points at Riddell
<stdin> Jucato: I don't remember seeing it in kdebase* and I don't see it in extragear, so it's either been removed from our package (or never was in it) or it's not in extragear/plasma
<stdin> but I can't check as websvn.kde.org isn't working here
<Jucato> stdin: maybe it was in playground-plasma? (pre 4.0)
<Jucato> no worries. I just thought I'd bring it to your attention :)
 * apachelogger_ stops pointing at Riddell and starts pointing at Hobbsee
<apachelogger_> Hobbsee: they are not broken for me
<Hobbsee> hm, strange
<stdin> Jucato: it was in plasma-playground yes
<apachelogger_> mhhh
<apachelogger_> listening to paris hilton
<apachelogger_> lastfm client ain't that nice to me :S
<stdin> kill it
<apachelogger_> Hobbsee: could you provide a screenie
<stdin> and by "it" I meant paris hilton
<apachelogger_> "Are you sure that you want to ban the title Stars are blind?"
<Hobbsee> apachelogger_: it's on gnome, if that helps
<Hobbsee> the gnome ones work, but not the kde
 * apachelogger_ declares lastfm client an even more stupid software than amarok
<vorian> apachelogger_: the lemon upstream updated their package to include all 3 full licences in their COPYING file.  I made the proper changes. :)
<apachelogger_> vorian: bug me again when I uploaded ubuntu2 of workspace :P
<vorian> eh?
<vorian> alrighty :)
<apachelogger_> Hobbsee: screenie plz
 * apachelogger_ puts the sherlock costume on
<Jucato> hm.. how come adept doesn't have an orig.tar.gz...
<Hobbsee> apachelogger_: i don't see how it will help you
<Riddell> Jucato: because it's a native package (we make it ourselves)
<Hobbsee> and i'm lazy
<apachelogger_> well
<apachelogger_> it helps me imagine
<apachelogger_> anyway
<Jucato> Riddell: ah...
<apachelogger_> I'm not 100% certain it works with KDE 3 as well
<Riddell> Hobbsee, apachelogger_: kde 3 is patched to see the kde 4 icons, gnome would need to be patched too, or else find a reliable way to set an absolute path
<smarter> jpatrick: Did you forget to ack my package? ;)
<Hobbsee> Riddell: ahh, that'll do it
<apachelogger_> Riddell: ok, that explains it
<jpatrick> smarter: arg, not again :)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: pbuilder looking good! so I blame the wiki :)
 * apachelogger_ demands patching in this case
<Hobbsee> :)
<ryanakca> stdin: yes, it was
<jpatrick> smarter: done! :D
<smarter> jpatrick: thank you :)
<stdin> ryanakca: was just wondering because the link is still in the topic(s)
<Jucato> Hobbsee: yep! pbuilder done.. now it's just installing build-essentials :)
<Hobbsee> :)
<ryanakca> stdin: except we got one mockup from someone who took ubuntu.com and made it blue, and then we got nixternal's mockup, but he wants us to get a "real" mockup from a "real" artist
<ryanakca> ... and thats it :(
<Jucato> StefanS' artistic juices seem to be flowing :)
<jpatrick> ryanakca: dude, last mockup looks cool!
<jpatrick> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/WebsiteMockups
<Riddell> ryanakca: what's wrong with the various designs we already have?
<ryanakca> Riddell: nothing
<ryanakca> jpatrick: ooh, never saw that one :)
<ryanakca> Riddell: I never thought of taking the links in the topics down, and I was just quoting nixternal :)
<apachelogger_> uh, yeah that one looks nice
<ryanakca> what does everybody else think of https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/WebsiteMockups?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=mockup-dmiller.png ?
<jpatrick> ryanakca: +20
<smarter> ryanakca: pretty
<stdin> it looks rather nice :)
<ryanakca> mhb: ?
<jjesse_> i like that mock up
<ryanakca> if both mhb and Riddell agree, I guess we can announce it :)
<Riddell> I wouldn't announce it until it's a real website
<ryanakca> ok...
<apachelogger_> +1
<Hobbsee> wow, there's some really nice stuff there!
<ryanakca> +1 to that, but at least tell the guy we considered and picked his mockup, but not to announce it to the world?
<smarter> The kubuntu logo could could be more like the current one at http://kubuntu.org
<jpatrick> ryanakca: back to coding!
<Jucato> and is that the oxygen download icon or not?
<ryanakca> jpatrick: I guess that puts off my C++ learning :)
 * Jucato can't recall
<ryanakca> smarter: sure
<smarter> And the ubuntu font is cool but should'nt be too used imho ;)
 * ryanakca wonders if he should start from scratch or base himself on what we already have...
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: can you plz revu kepas?
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: sure thing
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: upload bespin
<apachelogger_> smarter: why did besping to rejected the first time?
<apachelogger_> -g
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: made a small mistake in copyright
<smarter> apachelogger_: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-archive/2008-February/015365.html
<jpatrick> ...or that.
<apachelogger_> k
<Riddell> fdoving: anything you think we should discuss at UDS, and do you want to come?
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: have you test built/used?
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: lemonpos?
<apachelogger_> eh
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: kepas?
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: ja
<apachelogger_> can't remember, honestly
<apachelogger_> probably did
 * jpatrick pbuilds
<apachelogger_> I'll have a look at it later on anyway
<jpatrick> smarter: kepas looks good, just test build and +1
<smarter> jpatrick: cool
<jpatrick> d-miller: excellent mock up
<apachelogger_> smarter: description-starts-with-package-name for kepas
<jussi01> quick question, when I attatch a patch to  a bug, I then subscribe ubuntu-universe-sponsors, correct?
<apachelogger_> jussi01: yes, considering the package is in universe ;-)
<smarter> apachelogger_: I'll fix that, didn't know it was a problem
<d-miller> jpatrick: thank you =)
<apachelogger_> smarter: lintian declares it an error, so I guess it is supposed to be seen as a problem
<apachelogger_> I personally don't though ;-)
<jussi01> apachelogger_: thank you.
<manchicken> I thought we had a tooltip on the supported icon in adept.
<manchicken> Jucato must have broken it :P
<smarter> are the "binary-or-shlib-defines-rpath" thing a problem?
<Jucato> nooooo
<apachelogger_> smarter: no
<apachelogger_> actually we want it that way
<apachelogger_> plus rpath is good according to KDE devs ;-)
<smarter> that's what I thought :)
 * Jucato closes all kwrite windows to remove any evidence
<manchicken> Jucato: Too late, you've been caught up.
<apachelogger_> omg
<apachelogger_> Jucato again
 * apachelogger_ demands satisfaction!
<manchicken> So I should take a photo of Badger in his Kubuntu body suit :)
<Jucato> hahah :)
<manchicken> Dacia says she'll take care of that.
<manchicken> Although I'll need to get him a Xubuntu suit, too.
<apachelogger_> smarter: bespin is actually having the same issue
<apachelogger_> just that lintian doesn't catch it since the package is named different ;-)
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: you think the description-starts-with-package-name should be fixed for bespin?
<smarter> apachelogger_: I only run lintian on the .dsc normally
<smarter> I fix it too there
<apachelogger_> fair enough
 * apachelogger_ throws a Dalek after vorian
<vorian> nooooooo
<apachelogger_> vorian: update debian/rules according to latest concepts in kdebase-workspace
<vorian> doh!
<apachelogger_> also debian/cdbs
<smarter> apachelogger_: Bespin and Kepas should now be uploaded
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: plz +1 on bespin
<apachelogger_> and kepas in case you already did that ;-)
<smarter> I'm also packaging qdevelop now(the previous packager gave up)
<apachelogger_> I actually can understand he gave up
<apachelogger_> that package is one whole filled with work
<apachelogger_> vorian: debian/watch seems to be broken
<vorian> oh?
<apachelogger_> uscan deoesn't work
<vorian> i'll check and fix
<apachelogger_> k
<vorian> what part of the wrapper needs updated
<apachelogger_> vorian: just sync it with workspace
<apachelogger_> the whole wrapper is reduced to 3 lines or something
<vorian> ah!
<vorian> ok
<apachelogger_> but debian/cdbs needs to be synced with workspace
<vorian> i did that
<apachelogger_> ok
<vorian> k, that makes more sense
<apachelogger_> just update rules then
<vorian> :)
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: kepas builds and is useable
<apachelogger_> meh
<apachelogger_> jpatrick got lost :S
<ryanakca> nooo... tmsnc has been discontinued :(
<vorian> apachelogger_: changes uploaded :)
<vorian> dang it
<vorian> forgot the watch
<nixternal> mornin'
<nixternal> what a mess this place is
<vorian> what up nixternal
<nixternal> we have snow, ice, and wrecks everywhere
<nixternal> I had to take my mom to the doctors this morning and the roads suck big time
<ryanakca> nixternal: lol, buses were cancelled here, snowday :D
<ryanakca> nixternal: what do you think of https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/WebsiteMockups?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=mockup-dmiller.png ?
<nixternal> I like some of the ideas there, but I hate that ubuntu font everywhere
<nixternal> it is to cartoonish
<vorian> apachelogger_: ok, it's really finished this time :P
<buz> yeah the ubuntu font is over used
<buz> i like it for logos, but its bad to read
<nixternal> ya it is
<buz> i'd use dejavu sans/helvetica/arial instead
<vorian> how about comic sans
<buz> hehe sure
<vorian> that's the awemestsesz
<buz> in all CAPS while were at it
<buz> with lots of !!.!
<vorian> yes!
<vorian> better yet
<vorian> a 4 or 5 year old could freehand it
<buz> na, osnews already does THAT
<vorian> lol
<smarter> "QSqlDatabase: QSQLITE driver not loaded
<smarter> QSqlDatabase: available drivers:"
<smarter> ? :/
<buz> honestly, their comics look just like that
<nixternal> smarter: did you see that bespin or whatever it is called was rejected?
<smarter> nixternal: yes, I've fixed the problem and it's currently waiting for ack: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=kde4-style-bespin
<apachelogger_> nixternal: just ack it, I'm ready for upload :P
 * apachelogger_ demands statisfaction from whoever br0ke the KDM user icons
<nixternal> apachelogger_: hey, why the change to the rules file and the kde.mk for lemonpos?
<nixternal> Riddell and I proved yesterday that the wrapper will not work unless the Exec= is to an absolute path
<nixternal> and why have the script in cdbs/kde.mk as well as the rules?
<apachelogger_> nixternal: what script?
<apachelogger_> also
<apachelogger_> +kde4-wrapper-creation:
<apachelogger_> +	for file in `ls $(DEB_DESTDIR)/usr/share/applications/kde4/`; do \
<apachelogger_> +		sed -i 's,Exec=,Exec=/usr/lib/kde4/bin/,' $(DEB_DESTDIR)/usr/share/applications/kde4/$${file}; \
<apachelogger_>  	done
<nixternal> that one
<apachelogger_> nixternal: is it in cdbs?
<nixternal> it is in kde.mk and rules for lemonpos
<nixternal> it is in the kde.mk file
<Jucato> nixternal!!!!!!
<nixternal> Jucato!!!!!
<Jucato> :)
<nixternal> (:
<apachelogger_> nice
<apachelogger_> nixternal: I guess it is that way in -workspace as well
<Jucato> um.. anyone I need a clue about this.. what does "@@ -###,# +###,# @@ in diffs mean?
<nixternal> Jucato: RTFM
<nixternal> :p
<Jucato> ear.. ok...
<nixternal> plus, I couldn't tell you by heart
<Jucato> which manual?
<nixternal> even though our Linux courses at the uni teach it over and over :)
<Jucato> ok..  :)
<stdin> it's to do with the position (line numbers) before and after the patch, that's all I can tell you
<nixternal> oh, I have no clue...if you check out diff via google you will find a couple that explain them well
<Jucato> stdin: thanks
<nixternal> stdin: ya, it has to deal with all of that, but there is more meaning to it
<nixternal> oh
<Jucato> hehe ok nvm.. it might be a different problem
<nixternal> -### is obviouly removing that area
<nixternal> +### is obviously adding that area
<nixternal> @@ show the location(s) effected
 * nixternal had to look at a diff
<nixternal> Depends: ${shlibs:Depends}, ${misc:Depends}
<nixternal> with a single binary package, you don't need the ${misc:Depends} correct?
<vorian> right
<vorian> my bad
<blueyed> Tonio_: re your kdebase upload. Is the LP bug reference in the changelog to bug 189144 correct? Apart from that, it has been just fixed in bash, so please revert your patch.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 189144 in gtk-qt-engine "gtk-qt-engine is not working in Hardy" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189144
<blueyed> dash bug 177032
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177032 in dash "Regression with filename glob expanding" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177032
 * blueyed hasn't looked at your patch though, so it may be something different even.. then, sorry for disturbing.. :)
<ryanakca> nixternal: well, the ditch the Ubuntu font has already been discussed...
<ryanakca> (reading the backlog about the mockup)
<nixternal> I think it would be better if we could gear a little to professionalism with a touch of fun
<nixternal> but then again, the choice of the mockup to get used isn't mine, it would be mastah Riddell who decides :)
<Tonio_> blueyed: okay thanks for the info
<blueyed> Tonio_: it has been reported for kdebase in bug 179060
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 179060 in kdebase "KDE env broken in startkde because of dash? (dup-of: 177032)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179060
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 177032 in dash "Regression with filename glob expanding" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/177032
<apachelogger_> mhhhh
<Tonio_> blueyed: I'll wait for next dash to test and will remove the patch if confirmed fixed
<apachelogger_> that user icon sux
 * apachelogger_ kicks kdm
<apachelogger_> gimme oxygen
<nixternal> haha
<blueyed> Tonio_: thanks
<nixternal> apachelogger_: the new KDE 3 kdm artwork, with my black & white chicago background, really makes that login area stand out quite nicely
<apachelogger_> hmmmm
<smarter> can someone knows why there's no database driver at all in QSqlDatabase? :/
<apachelogger_> nixternal: got a tar at hand?
<smarter> "QSqlDatabase: available drivers:" << nothing
<nixternal> apachelogger_: so what do you say about the lemonpos rules file? remove that wrapper script stuff...
<apachelogger_> nixternal: I dunno, we have to check with Riddell
<nixternal> tar at hand of what?
<apachelogger_> maybe it didn't work in rules or something
<ryanakca> nixternal: *just wants someone to make a final decision so that he can implement it*... after today, I'm gone skiing 'till Monday... so whatever I don't do today will either get done by someone else while I'm gone, or finished by me next week
<apachelogger_> s/rules/cdbs
<smarter> It worked before: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/179261
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 179261 in qt4-x11 "libqt4-sql does not include QODBC" [Undecided,New]
<nixternal> well, I know that the script didn't work with single binary files...didn't work on any of the extragear stuff
<smarter> "QSqlDatabase: available drivers: QPSQL7 QPSQL QMYSQL3 QMYSQL QSQLITE QSQLITE2"
<toma> smarter: some distro's have them in separate packages
<nixternal> so I stayed with the old wrapper in the rules file for the time being
<vorian> I can always update it when it's more appropriate
<smarter> toma: Do I need something other than libqt4-sql ?
<Riddell> apachelogger_: check what with Riddell?
<toma> smarter: no
<ryanakca> Riddell: probably "12:10:17 < nixternal> apachelogger_: so what do you say about the lemonpos rules file? remove that wrapper script stuff..."
<smarter> toma: so this is a bug
<nixternal> I am testing the lemonpos w/o the wrapper in rules and using the one in kde.mk
<Riddell> nixternal, apachelogger_: it shouldn't need the wrapper scripts, but it may need a rule to set the absolute path for Exec=
<apachelogger_> Riddell: well, it is right now in debian/rules and debian/cdbs/kde.mk
<nixternal> that is because Riddell updated the kde.mk last week to be used
<blizzzek> hi
<vorian> hello blizzzek
<apachelogger_> vorian: pleae remove the wrapper from rules if you didn't already
<nixternal> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Attic/Animals?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=elephant-bleu-2560x1600.jpg  <-- how about trying that out as a wallpaper? seems people really like it too (KDE 3 that is)
<apachelogger_> nixternal: where to find that "new KDE 3 kdm artwork"?
<vorian> apachelogger_: so revert the package?
<nixternal> apachelogger_: should be kubuntu-default-settings
<apachelogger_> vorian: nah, completely remove it, rules should only include debian/cdbs/kde.mk now
<nixternal> vorian: also update control file for kdelibs5-dev to >= 4:4.0.1
<vorian> kk
<Riddell> nixternal: nice, maybe a bit dark, I know kwwii looked at it for ubuntu and i think there were worries about cultural issues with it
<nixternal> hrmm
<nixternal> it seems that everyone seems to link me to it for a good wallpaper :)
<seele> Jucato: you would have difficulty getting a visa even if you had a return ticket?
<nixternal> also, another thing that was suggested was offering some other nice wallpapers...like the elephant one, and some others
<Jucato> seele: yep... that's how it works here... show money is important :/
<vorian> I think the lion main in blue would be killer
<Jucato> (of course, connections with "important" people can help too :P)
<Riddell> nixternal: well KDE does that already, no need to take up more disk space
<nixternal> my feelings exactly
<apachelogger_> nixternal: I don't see any changed artwork, beside the wallpaper
<seele> Jucato: as in cash or a bank statement?
<nixternal> apachelogger_: looked like it changed to me...maybe it hasn't
<Riddell> seele: mhb had a similar thing getting into the US last year.  he's a student so there's not much keeping him tied to home
<apachelogger_> *shrug*
 * apachelogger_ goes KDE 4 default for now
 * smarter uses this wallpaper: http://www.enhance-it.dk/Aquapattern_by_DJMattRicks2.png
<Jucato> seele: now they seem to prefer cash... because they figured you could get around bank statements (borrow from someone to put into the bank, then return the money)
<apachelogger_> kdm just ain't very good lookin without wallpaper
<Riddell> smarter: also nice, just a bit too light
<nixternal> OK, it seems that script just in kde.mk does what it is supposed to, and tosses the .desktop files into /usr/share/applications/kde4
<seele> Riddell: yeah, i think it was his age and employment status that did him in.. i know a few companies who have young indian workers who can't visit home for a few years because theyre too young (college age + a few years) to get back in to the country, even with a visa
<smarter> Riddell: light wallpapers go well with transparent konsole/yakuake :)
<nixternal> so do dark wallpapers :)
<nixternal> Jucato: what are you trying to do now? what country are you planning on destroying...err I mean visiting? :p
<Jucato> nixternal: nothing. Hobbsee just tried to recommend me for UDS :P
<nixternal> Kubuntu already has mhb as our resident terrorist, we don't need any more :p
<Jucato> right now I'm trying to destroy adept :)
<nixternal> are you going to go? or is it a pita for you to get a visa and what not
<Jucato> the latter
<nixternal> that stinks
<nixternal> you should talk to Jerome, he has to know ways around stuff considering all of the traveling he does
<Jucato> he has $$$ to start with :)
<nixternal> he might have one of them connections you need :)
<nixternal> next time you see him, give him a hug and lift his wallet, then you can have some $$$ :p
<nixternal> someone lifts my wallet, they will be pissed...probably come back and kick my arse for being broke :)
<nixternal> vorian: as soon as you upload the fixes to revu let me know and I will ack
<vorian> nixternal: it just showed up on revu
<vorian> interestingly enough
<nixternal> groovy
<vorian> :)
<nixternal> kdelibs5-dev (>= 4:3.97.0) -- I would like to see this bumped to 4:4.0.1, but it is something either myself or apachelogger_ can fix upon upload really
<nixternal> I will go ahead and ack it
<vorian> hold on
<nixternal> right as I ack it ;p
<apachelogger_> nixternal: well, if it compiles with 3.97 it isn't much of a problem IMO :P
<nixternal> ya, that is why it isn't a big deal
<nixternal> apachelogger_: if you want, go ahead and ack it and upload it :)
 * apachelogger_ kicks the kdm patches again
<nixternal> I have test built it on i386
<apachelogger_> ok
<vorian> I updated the control in the wrong file
 * apachelogger_ prepares for upload
<vorian> sorry
<nixternal> vorian: hahah
<vorian> :)
 * apachelogger_ stops preparing
<nixternal> no biggy
<vorian> ok then
<Jucato> is there a way to apply all patches in debian/patches automatically?
<nixternal> apachelogger_: he is just talking aobut the 3.97 to 4.0.1..it is still fine to ack and up
<vorian> thanks for your help nixternal and apachelogger_ :)
<apachelogger_> nixternal: ok
 * apachelogger_ grabs the sources
<Riddell> Jucato: yes but depends on the patch system being used
<nixternal> no problemo...before you know it vorian you will be a MOTU
<vorian> w00t!
<Jucato> what does Adept us? cdbs?
<apachelogger_> Riddell: wouldn't `make -f debian/rules apply-patches` always work?
<vorian> now /me turns to bug fixing :)
<Jucato> ah yes it does...
<Riddell> Jucato: as apachelogger_ says
 * Jucato tries
<nixternal> only thing I can recommend really to you vorian, is working on the copyright file skills...it seems everything else you are getting a pretty good grasp of
<apachelogger_> +1
<nixternal> copyright files can be a biznatch
<mornfall> Jucato: You are breaking it even more? :P
<Jucato> apachelogger_: thanks.. I have always used buildprep :)
<vorian> nixternal: i learned much from this experience with lemon and copyright :)
<Jucato> mornfall: hahah yes :)
<apachelogger_> nixternal: do I have to fwd the new new mail to motu?
<Jucato> mornfall: I'm trying to add update() to Installer
<nixternal> vorian: if you don't have the package installed yet, I recommend you grab the ubuntu devtools, there is a app called licensecheck that helps when doing copyright
<nixternal> apachelogger_: yes please
<Jucato> mornfall: to close https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adept/+bug/149652
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 149652 in adept "manage repositories in adept_installer doen't work (dup-of: 155068)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 155068 in adept "adept installer does not reload package lists after sources modification" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nixternal> vorian: sudo apt-get install devscripts
<vorian> I have it :)
<vorian> I just don't know how to use all the tools
<nixternal> then you can go into a directory and do 'licensecheck --copyright *' and it will read the headers out of all of the source files and spit out what you are looking for
 * vorian tests
<apachelogger_> ...combined with a nifty grep you won't miss any copyrights anymore :)
<nixternal> you can even get funky with it and toss some regex at it if you want...but I just stay easy...it helps me showing which files have what licenses
<nixternal> one thing I have learned though when writing code, is properly licensing each file
<vorian> awesome!
<nixternal> and using just one license
<vorian> that is really cool
<apachelogger_> hm
<vorian> I should have asked how you greped all those
<apachelogger_> vorian: did you touch kde.mk?
<apachelogger_> it's missing a new line
<nixternal> ya, I usually do 'licensecheck --copyright * |grep LGPL' if there are files licensed with it...make it easy to list them in the copyright file
<vorian> apachelogger_: um
<vorian> let me see if it was the wrong file
<vorian> I had lemon and lemon1
<apachelogger_> hehe
<apachelogger_> looks right to me
<vorian> so it's good then?
<apachelogger_> yeah
<apachelogger_> the original is also missing a newline
<Jucato> oh mornfall, btw. is it impossible to open adept/*.ui files in Qt designer?
<mornfall> No idea.
<apachelogger_> Riddell: btw, what is stopping us from getting the cdbs files into cdbs?
 * vorian wipes sweat from his forehead
<mornfall> Ah.
<mornfall> You have to hack them a little. And then hack them back.
<nixternal> ooh, I found a mistake in rsibreak package...I didn't include the new kde.mk in it :/
<Jucato> mornfall: ah ok :)
<Jucato> :/
<mornfall> The bases need to be switched to QWidget to edit them and move them back to whatever they were.
<MaximLevitsky> Yestarday, I told about annying bug in kdm , that is still not fixed. I created a debdiff for the fix, and guess what, today new package of kdm is released without this fix. I told that this will happen
<MaximLevitsky> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/178242
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 178242 in kdebase "KDM doesn't work in XDMCP mode" [Undecided,In progress]
<nixternal> apachelogger_: bugs are the reason we are using the custom cdbs...we could include our kde.mk as kde4.mk to get it included..however, it is going to change again come hardy+1 more than likely
<nixternal> this way here it is easier on us for the time being I believe
<MaximLevitsky> What is going on....
<apachelogger_> nixternal: well, maybe add it to the files of kdelibs-dev, every app depends on this package anyway
<apachelogger_> changing every package for a cdbs fix gives me the creeps
<Riddell> apachelogger_: nothing except that every time I touch cdbs it breaks
<apachelogger_> hehe :D
<apachelogger_> Riddell: maybe I'll prepare a debdiff if I have time for it
<MaximLevitsky>   Riddell, hi, take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdebase/+bug/178242 :-)
<mhb> Riddell: yes, I've got some of it (the main window) finished.
 * apachelogger_ is wondering why kdm br0ke again
<mhb> Riddell: trouble is, I've got my last exam tomorrow
<mhb> please ask me on Friday :o)
<Riddell> mhb: ooh, go and study!
<Riddell> MaximLevitsky: nice
<Riddell> MaximLevitsky: has the author of the consolekit patch looked at this do you know?
<MaximLevitsky> I don't know
<Riddell> MaximLevitsky: ok, I'll upload the patch if you e-mail this to kevin kofler
<MaximLevitsky> I have to go now, will be back in 1~2 hours.
<Riddell> vorian: fancy updating the marble qt package?
<ryanakca> Riddell: ok, so the last mockup on the page is good with you?
<Riddell> ryanakca: sure is
<ryanakca> okies :)
<nixternal> ryanakca: that is the last mockup you showed earlier today?
<ryanakca> nixternal: yes, without the cartoonish Ubuntu fonts, and someone suggested using the kurrent kubuntu.org logo instead of the one in the mockup
<nixternal> yes please do :)
<nixternal> no more using the old school logo :)
<vorian> Riddell: sure thing
<apachelogger_> mhhh, new workspace coming, featuring: multirow taskbar, taskbar only shows tasks from current desktop and a yet even better kdm appearance
 * Jucato tries debuild binary... and goes to slip
<Jucato> er.. sleep
<Jucato> apachelogger_: thanks for the hint about apply-patches :)
<apachelogger_> Jucato: you're very welcome :)
<spiroo> riddell: Do you know if there is gonna be a LiveCD for KDE4.0.1 in Kubuntu before 8.04 Hardy?
<Riddell> spiroo: yes, there is
<Riddell> spiroo: well, we'll have hardy CDs
<Riddell> I don't plan to make any more gutsy ones
<vorian> Riddell: what's the source name? :)
<spiroo> Riddell: Allright then, do you think I can run Hardy version now? Or is it to unstable?
<spiroo> Riddell: The actual problem is that I cannot use my GlobeTrotter (Internet) in Kubuntu and does have to download KDE4.0.1 in Windows. Maybe there is some package with only Kde4.0.1. I mean I do not need the whole Kubuntu neccessry
<Riddell> spiroo: see kubuntu.org for 4.0.1 packages
<Riddell> vorian: http://developer.kde.org/~tackat/marble/marble-0.5.1.tar.bz2
<vorian> thanks Riddell :)
<Riddell> vorian: we have two versions of marble in the archive, this is the qt only one, I don't know if the packaging needs updating and it will need a Conflicts with marble-kde4
<vorian> hmm
<vorian> marble-kde4 is in kdeedu-kde4 meta
<vorian> so a new package then i take it?
<spiroo> Riddell: I already have, but I cannot use Adept or anything inside Kubuntu, because I cannot get Internet work inside Kubuntu.
<vorian> marbleqt-kde4 sound good?
<Trigger7> apachelogger_: are you grabbing the suse patches?
<Riddell> vorian: we already have the package
<Riddell> vorian: "marble" source package is already there
<vorian> ah, i see
<gribelu> Trigger7: the suse patches don't let the panel sit on left or right :/ .... just resize and multi-row + the clock still doesn't behave as in it looks weird (too low) when the panel height is small
<spiroo> Wonder, KDE and Kubuntu, they are coded in C++ mostly, right? Wondering, is it hard to code, I am learning myself the language and is quite curious about the code inside "Linux" (Word for all dists and so on :P)
<gribelu> and the kickoff icon doesn't fit if panel is under 32
<ScottK> spiroo: Mostly.  Guidance is Python.
<Trigger7> gribelu: shouldn't panel-location.diff make it possible to move the panel to the left or to the right?
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: /whois me next time ;)
<spiroo> ScottK: What you mean?
<ScottK> KDE is mostly C++, but Guidance (which is a KDE application) is written in Python.
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: both packages (bespin and kepas): +1
<spiroo> ScottK: allright, is the code itself complex to write. I mean is it easy to understand the structure and basic libraries?
<gribelu> Trigger7: the panel moves... but the widgets look VEEERY weird.. not usable. The SuSe patches don't even enable the menu that allows left/right positioning, for good reason
 * ScottK is not a C++ coder, so I can't answer.
<Trigger7> gribelu: but i guess in trunk the situation isn't better
<gribelu> Trigger7: i didn't compile the full trunk so i wouldn't know :/
<gribelu> i just dropped my ashtray.. crap.. :|
<Trigger7> i've read somewhere, that moving the panel to the left/right doesn't really work
<Riddell> spiroo: code always gets complex quickly, but the top reason I like KDE is that is has the best codebase
<Riddell> spiroo: best thing to do is to find a bug which annoys you and fix it
<Riddell> spiroo: try umbrello for example, it's full of bugs and crashes :)
<spiroo> Riddell: ok :) Do you know somewhere I could start look, that you could recommend?
<Riddell> do others get horrible italics text on planet.kde.org in konqueror 4?
<spiroo> Do not use Umbrello though :P The funny thing that most annoying me is the ugly GUI inside every apps :D Even desktop, specially the menu, KickOff/KMenu
<mhb> unlike real bugs, it's really hard to design a "good" GUI
<spiroo> Riddell: Well what I mean is that I have interests in both code and graphical interfaces.
<mhb> because a) very many people do not have a clear vision of the way it should behave
<mhb> b) what someone likes may not be what others like
<spiroo> mhb: Yes, there is. But I feel like I have sort of a perfect eye for it, mostly because people get happy when I design, most people like. Then I also have quite a sense for proportionality
<spiroo> mhb: Certainly, The main code is the base how the graphical interface has to be done.
<jpatrick> apt-cache show kdelibs5-data
<jpatrick> Maintainer: Kubuntu Developers <kubuntu-devel@ubuntu.com>
<spiroo> I am also quite stubborn and a perfectionist, which I think is a good personality for this.
<spiroo> Can I get any tips from someone?
<ScottK> spiroo: Are you running Kubuntu's KDE4 packages now?
<Trigger7> spiroo: either find an app and start hacking, work on packages, or if you want to start coding at the beginning: http://techbase.kde.org/index.php?title=Development
<spiroo> ScottK: As much as I can yes I would say, but I have not been able to get internet work there. Because there is no support for GlobeTrotter modem.
<ScottK> Ah.
<vorian> any ideas as to how to correct this error?
<vorian> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55008/
<ScottK> My general advice is to dive in, find bugs that annoy you, and see if you can figure out fixes.  If you get fixes, we can help you package them.
<spiroo> So I am quite handicaped for the moment :D I would like to test more apps, like Amarok 2 :)
<ScottK> vorian: You're probably missing s ($CURDIR)/ in your debian rules.
<spiroo> ScottK: Allright, seems like a good idea :) Is it good to design new interfaces, or develop new ideas. I mean for the moment I quite does not know anything behind Linux/KDE4, feels like it anyway :P
<ScottK> I think when you are starting, it's best to try and gain understanding of what's there already through small bug fixing.
<vorian> ScottK: they are all over in rules
<vorian> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55009/
<spiroo> ScottK: ok, hmm but then where does KDE lack mostly for the moment, where do we need better support, generally I mean.
<ScottK> spiroo: KDE4 is just released and so could probably use some help most everywhere, but I'm not the best person to answer.
<spiroo> ScottK: allright, yes personally I would like to better up the GUI.
<spiroo> ScottK: And use more OOP and develop out from the MVC model structure. MVC is mostly for the web, but I would say it could work inside a OS also.
<ScottK> vorian: DMARBLE_DATA_PATH=/usr/share/marble/data ... is that right?
<nixternal> spiroo: it sounds like you have asperations to become an upstream developer :)
<ScottK> nixternal: Let him start out as a downstream bug fixer...
<spiroo> Model = Internet or maybe the hardware, you read the hardware inside the Control Layer, which then from the analyze attach different methods and so on. Then we have the view-layer which should work as a application or grapgics layer.
<nixternal> well MVC got its start with the GUI, it isn't until recently that MVC implementations have been making their way to web2.0 frameworks
<nixternal> for the time being, Qt4 is out MVC framework...yeeeehawwwwww
<vorian> hmmmm
<vorian> looks like /usr/shar/new/marble/data
<spiroo> hehe :)
<ScottK> vorian: That error makes me think rules is trying to install outside it's chroot.  I suspect if you add curdir on the front of that it'd work, but I'm not sure.
 * nixternal kicks eric, the python ide
<vorian> hmmk
 * nixternal can't wait for the python plugin for kdevelop to be complete..speaking of which, I need to check up on its progress
<vorian> so like this
<vorian> DMARBLE_DATA_PATH=$(CURDIR)/usr/share/marble/data
<ScottK> That's my thinking.
<vorian> werd
 * vorian tries it out
<gribelu>  i'm giving up.. can't get a multirow taskbar.. opensuse people rule :|
<aantipop> uhm
<aantipop> its in 4.1 branch i did read
<gribelu> opensuse backported it to 4.0 .. panel resizing (with config file) was backported by the kde people.. panel resizing is easy to back port, i have it with UI and all no problem but multi-row tasks that's hard
<vorian> ScottK: that did the trick on that error
<gribelu> anyone smarted than me want to try it?
<vorian> thanks
<gribelu> d/r
<vorian> (there are now a few more like that to fix)
<ScottK> vorian: You understand what was wrong?
<vorian> not exactly
<vorian> but I know that the $(CURDIR) allowed the dir to be created
<vorian> I rebuilt and got the same error on another path
<ScottK> Because it made it a relative directory entry in the package.
<ScottK> It's like the difference between ls /etc/group an ls etc/group.
<vorian> ah!
<vorian> ok, that makes sense
<ScottK> Of course I picked a dumb example of ls'ing a file, but you get it.
<vorian> sure
<smarter> gribelu: multirow taskbar is in kdebase-workspace 4:4.0.1-0ubuntu2, isn't it? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/hardy-changes/2008-February/006256.html
<gribelu> smarter: is it in there? i wouldn't know.. i haven't updated since hours ago
<vorian> ok, icon install problem
<vorian> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55011/
<gribelu> y
<gribelu> the "y" was actualy intended for my dist-upgrade sorry
<smarter> gribelu: " Added: kubuntu_401_plasma_taskbar_multirow.diff which adds multirow"
<smarter> but the packages have not finished to build ATM
<gribelu> ah
<gribelu> i shall kill whoever did it though... if it works...
<gribelu> just for fun
<smarter> The changelog says apachelogger ;)
<gribelu> he be crippled then.. you are a good friend!
<nixternal> apachelogger_: speaking of which, did you by chance test your patches? I just built and installed and now I can't boot into KDE 4, SEGFAULT
<nixternal> it says "FATAL ERROR: QUIT STEALING FROM TRUNK!"
<nixternal> :P
<smarter> (:
<nixternal> hehe
<gribelu> smarter: resizing came easy, with or without UI, but the multi-row taskbar was complicated.. it looked hard to me anyway
<nixternal> I am beginning to think, there is no IDE better than Eclipse
<smarter> KDevelop, QDevelop?
<Tonio_> toma: ping ?
<nixternal> neither are as good as Eclipse unfortunately
<toma> Tonio_: pong
<nixternal> I like Eclipse because there isn't a language you can't code in with it
<Tonio_> toma: I've been playing for hours with kdesudo-kde4
<nixternal> I can switch from a C++/Qt environment, right into a Java/Swing or Java/Qt environment, right into a JavaScript environment, into Python, Ruby, and anything else you can think of
<nixternal> Erlang, Ocaml, and the list goes on
<Tonio_> toma: I couldn't find a way to write to the stdin of a kde4 kprocess.....
<vorian> so can I add something like this to the icon path -DICON_INSTALL_DIR=$(CURDIR)/hicolor/128x128/apps/
<Tonio_> toma: stdin, not stdout, that's my problem
<Tonio_> toma: you told me you knew how to do this, so any idea ?
<Tonio_> toma: I would really like to avoid using a k3process for the port....
<toma> Tonio_: hmm, no.
<toma> Tonio_: i thought you asked stdout then
<smarter> vorian: IIRC, $(CURDIR) is where you are located when you run dpkg-buildpackage, I don't think you want to install things here :)
<Tonio_> toma: what to do then ? ask kde-devel channel ?
<toma> Tonio_: so you want an application to wait and get input?
<Tonio_> toma: I'm affraid that'll need a kprocess class modification, btw
<Tonio_> toma: yep
<toma> Tonio_: that should be standard c functionality
<Tonio_> well sdo already does
<Tonio_> toma: the way kdesudo works is this :
<Tonio_> sudo is started in a kprocess, waiting for the password on stdin
<Tonio_> then the password is set via the kpasswddialog and sent to sudo via kprocess::writestdin
<Tonio_> simply that way
<Tonio_> everything is there for kdesudo to work on kde4, not that much is to be done now, except that stdin writing.......
<Tonio_> toma: any chance you can help us on that point ?
<Tonio_> I might not be able to help
<ScottK> Tonio_: There's a Klamav 0.42 out.  Mind if I upload it?
<vorian> w00t!
<vorian> that did the trick
<Tonio_> ScottK please do !
<toma> Tonio_: ok, so the sudo command waits for input, right?
<toma> Tonio_: i mean, you want to pass the info from the password dialog back to sudo
<Tonio_> toma: listens on stdin, right, inside the kprocess
<Tonio_> true
<Tonio_> the writestdin was the ideal way to do that with kde3
<toma> Tonio_: ok, where is that code again?
<Tonio_> toma: gimme just a minute
<Tonio_> I'm fixing a little bullshit in the code and give you the link
<toma> okido
<Tonio_> bzr checkout bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-kdesudo/kdesudo/trunk-kde4
<Tonio_> toma: here it is
<nixternal> Snowrate for the Chicagoland area as of 13:45:  2 to 3 inches of snow per hour
<Tonio_> toma: you should even have commit permissions now
<nixternal> jjesse_: man do you have a mess coming your way
<Tonio_> toma: see "pushPassword" in the code, that's where I can get and display the password given in the box.....
<Tonio_> toma: now I just need to be able to push it stdin...
<toma> ok
<Tonio_> toma: just re-commited something, now it builds, so you don't have to waste your time for test.......
<toma> Tonio_: ah, i cant do tht chechout
<Tonio_> toma: hu ?
<Tonio_> what does it say ?
<toma> Tonio_: http://rafb.net/p/AtVJxn80.html
<Tonio_> bzr checkout bzr+ssh://<your_lp_id>@bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-kdesudo/kdesudo/trunk-kde4
<toma> bzr: ERROR: Unknown branch format: 'Bazaar pack repository format 1 (needs bzr 0.92)\n'
<toma> I've bzr 0.90
<Tonio_> toma: then : bzr checkout http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-kdesudo/kdesudo/trunk-kde4
<Tonio_> read only should work
<Tonio_> if not I'll send you a tarball
<Tonio_> toma: works ?
<toma> Tonio_: no, i asked the mandriva guys to help me and i think they are fixing it
<Tonio_> fixing what ? kprocess ?
<Tonio_> toma: sorry but I didn't get you there, what are they fixing ?
<toma> a package >=0.92
<toma> backporting bzr
<Tonio_> toma: HO you use mandriva now ?
<Tonio_> I didn't knew this :)
<Tonio_> toma: want a tarball maybe ? That'll be easier :)
<toma> yep, for a while now. it was at that moment that gutsy was not an option and I was not that happy with feisty
<toma> can't recall the exact details
<Tonio_> hehe okay ;)
<MaximLevitsky> Ridell, I am back (to annoy you :-) )
<vorian> so, what are we using instead of interdiffs for updates?
<Tonio_> toma: http://toniox.org/temp
<Tonio_> toma: once again, thanks for your great help !
<Tonio_> once that's done, if you succeed, I can handle the rest
<toma> yw
 * apachelogger_ throws parts of the universe at nixternal
<nixternal> apachelogger_: no need to, people in North America are waiting for parts of the universe to fall on us
<nixternal> well at least a spy satellite
<toma> Tonio_: ok, they backported 1.1 and now i've a checkout
 * apachelogger_ notes that nixternal would be able to control spy satellites
<Tonio_> toma: super ;)
<apachelogger_> question is, why doesn't nixternal do
<nixternal> I am working on a plasmoid to do just that now :)
<smarter> maybe they're running windows
<smarter> that explains why it's falling :}
<apachelogger_> nixternal: interessting approach
<nixternal> ya, a plasmoid and a wiimote
<nixternal> world domination I tell ya
<smarter> wiimote FTW
<apachelogger_> smarter: essentially I tend to think that windows is actually some how part of the universe
<nixternal> seeing as 95% of the universe uses it :)
<apachelogger_> nixternal: pfft, world, you could urge for much greater
<ryanakca> hmm... *wonders when the showdown between the PSOD and plasmoid+wiimote will be* :)
<smarter> PSOD?
<ryanakca> pointy stick of doom (TM) ?
<smarter> Planetary Screen of the Death? :)
<ryanakca> lol
<apachelogger_> all these tools
<vorian> Riddell: marble updated w/ bug #189675
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 189675 in marble "new upstream release for marble 0.5.1" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189675
 * apachelogger_ gets himself a sonic screwdriver
<apachelogger_> way cooler than the psod and the plasmiimote
<ryanakca> lol
<ScottK> Tonio_: Upstream removed the automatic update functionality for Klamav/Clamav from Klamav, so we don't have to patch it anymore.
<Tonio_> ScottK, good news, I suggested him to do so, but never got any response...
<smarter> yay for screwdrivers :) http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts/generic/8f52/
<ryanakca> apachelogger_: if you give me a few hundred euros/$, I could probably make you a chainmail hauberk with a Kubuntu Logo inlay... you could be a Kubuntu knight :P
<ryanakca> lol
 * ryanakca wonders where you could find screw drivers with all those heads
<apachelogger_> mhhh
<apachelogger_> soncis crewdrivers are still better
<apachelogger_> -s somewhere
<ScottK> Tonio_: The Changelog credits a Gentoo patch.  Maybe he just finally heard it enough.
<Tonio_> ScottK, possibly :)
<MaximLevitsky> Riddell, you told me to email kevin kofler  about that fix in kdm. I assume he is the autor of kdm support for consolekit, but I don't know his email
<ryanakca> MaximLevitsky: google for 'kevin kofler'...
<Lure> MaximLevitsky: http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/KevinKofler
 * Lure got it by ryanakca method ;-)
<Riddell> MaximLevitsky: he is, I don't know his e-mail either
<ryanakca> MaximLevitsky: when it comes to open source people... if they've been involved for more than a month... you can pretty much garantee that you can find their email, and possibly a bio/wiki page on google :)
<MaximLevitsky> Thanks a lot
 * apachelogger_ searches for himself on google
<lontra> what's the difference between the ppa kde3 packages and the regular ones in kubuntu?
<jpatrick> lontra: ppa has hardy updates
<lontra> jpatrick: here it says gutsy updates too ... i only notice it b/c i got my kde4 packages from ppa and haven't commented it out
<lontra> are they ok to upgrade to?
<jpatrick> lontra: must be bug fix, yeah
<ScottK> That or a test gone wrong and never uploaded.
<ScottK> I wouldn't make assumptions.
<apachelogger_> haha
<apachelogger_> http://freshpatents.com/Harald-Sitter-Chables-invdirs.php
<lontra> ScottK: so is it best to comment that out except for updating kde4 packages?
<Nightrose> Try the following:
<Nightrose> 1. In your home directory create a file called ".xinitrc"
<Nightrose> 2. In ".xinitrc" place the following line:
<Nightrose> sorry ;-)
<ScottK> lontra: I really have no idea.  I wouldn't install from a PPA unless I knew why I wanted that package.  For the KDE4 stuff you know that.
 * apachelogger_ doesn't know that app
<apachelogger_> sorry sounds kinda stupid anyway
<Nightrose> meh apachelogger_ :P
<lontra> ScottK: thanks ... would you say ppa is analogous to debian's experimental repo?
<ScottK> lontra: No.  Experimental is highly controlled in comparison.
<apachelogger_> ScottK: that doesn't sound very flattering :P
<apachelogger_> we didn't broke the ppa once
<ryanakca> <offtopic> hmm... did that falcon-the-language vs falcon-the-package-archive-util issue ever get resolved? </offtopic>
<ScottK> apachelogger_: It's not wrong though.
<ScottK> ryanakca: Yes
<ryanakca> ScottK: :)
<ScottK> apachelogger_: Any LP user can create a PPA and upload anything to it.  It's not limited to actual developers
<ScottK> Not saying the KDE team PPAs aren't good, but that PPAs in generally are uncontrolled 3rd party repositories.
<apachelogger_> true
<lontra> thanks that helps me understand PPAs a bit better
<ryanakca> ScottK: wouldn't that cause support issues (having PPA open to all)... thinking back to all that "we don't support 3rd party packages!" trouble in #ubuntu last year or something? Not that PPA for everybody is a bad thing.... might pull people into packaging... meh :)
<Nightrose> apachelogger_: hold me - I feel like crying :/
<apachelogger_> ryanakca: it is open to all
<apachelogger_> Nightrose: why?
<ryanakca> apachelogger_: yes, sorry, s/wouldn't/doesn't/
<ScottK> ryanakca: I think it's a very bad thing.  We don't support 3rd party packages, but it's almost impossible for the average user to tell the difference any more.
<Nightrose> apachelogger_: borked my desktop system this morning - reinstalling now and it takes ages
<ryanakca> ScottK: imho, most people associate anything on launchpad to "official Ubuntu"
<apachelogger_> Nightrose: why did you do that?
<ScottK> Exactly.
<Nightrose> apachelogger_: oh I felt like it
<Nightrose> :P
<apachelogger_> cool
 * apachelogger_ never does
<MaximLevitsky> Riddell, I emailed Kevin Kofler, and he already answered me
<MaximLevitsky> He says that kubuntu version of consolekit is outdated, and that the fix for XDMCP isn't good.
<MaximLevitsky> The right fix is to use latest version of consolekit he posted at http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=147790
<ubotu> KDE bug 147790 in general "RFE: ConsoleKit support in KDM (preliminary patch provided)" [Wishlist,New]
<toma> Tonio_: ping
<toma> Riddell: when i do a bzr commit, is it pushed to the server automatically ?
<stdin> toma: no you need to do bzr push
<toma> stdin: no push location known or specified
<hads> Give it the push location once and it will remember it.
<stdin> ah, then you need to give it one. but it'll remember it after
<toma> silly bzr
<hads> Silly non-mind-reading :)
<toma> stdin: no new revisions to push
<stdin> you did "bzr commit"?
<smarter> afaik, if you've created your branch with checkout it pushes things automatically if you don't specify --local
<toma> smarter: indeed. I did a new checkout and my changes are there
<toma> so all is ok
<toma> Tonio_: i've commited the changes. have fun with it
<jpatrick> man /me needs a DD.... again
<smarter> jpatrick: Debian Developer? ;)
<jpatrick> smarter: yes
<smarter> jpatrick: could you re-re-ack Bespin please? :}
<jpatrick> smarter: what did you break this time?
<jpatrick> and don't lie, /me has debdiffs
<smarter> jpatrick: nothing, but I uploaded a new revision right after you acked it
<smarter> :o
<jpatrick> -Description: Bespin - a very glossy Qt4 widget style
<jpatrick> +Description: A very glossy Qt4 widget style
<smarter> Lintian error
<jpatrick> smarter: bespin and kepas acked
<smarter> thanks mate
<jpatrick> anytime
<MaximLevitsky> What should I do,  (I am tried of that bug, seriosly) , Riddell, stdin, ..
<Tonio_> toma: you rock !
<jpatrick> MaximLevitsky: I suggest sending a message to kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com - explaining what the problem is, and how it should be fixed
<toma> ;-)
<Tonio_> toma: and the stdin writting works ?
<toma> of course
<Tonio_> damn, I wish I had your knowledge in coding
<Tonio_> Riddell: thanks to the help of toma, we may have a working kdesudo-kde4 at time for hardy
<Tonio_> ;)
<Tonio_> Riddell: the big problem blocking mhb and myself has been fixed :)
 * jpatrick wishes he had anyones knowledge in coding
<Tonio_> toma: a.setQuitOnLastWindowClosed( false );
<Tonio_> toma: I've been searching for that one
<Tonio_> toma: is that new in kde4 ? We didn't have the problem of quitting that way with kde3
<toma> Tonio_: i suddenly remembered that one from rsibreak ;-)
<Tonio_> toma: hehe
<toma> indeed it is new in 4
<Tonio_> okay
<toma> so basically when the last window is closed the application exits
<toma> which was the case when the password dialog was closed
<Tonio_> toma: that's KAppliction specific right ?
<toma> qapplication
<Tonio_> toma: well that's not that bad, as it avoids application broken in the background using cpu
<Tonio_> toma: okay
<Tonio_> toma: and p->write(pwd.toLatin1()+"\n");
<Tonio_> I assume write is a qprocess method right ?
<toma> yes it is
<Tonio_> oki
<toma> you should check that toLatin1() btw, could be toLocal8bit() is better, i don't know
<Tonio_> toma: and to understand in details, what did you change in kdesudo.h ? I can't figure out the changes...
<toma> probably depends on the system locale or something
<Tonio_> toma: local8bits might be more compatible globally, especially talking about non latin locales.... I'll make some tests on that point
<Riddell> MaximLevitsky: update the patch for the newer one
<Riddell> Tonio_: what was the big problem?
<toma> Tonio_: ok. about the .h, I've changed the class not to inherit KPasswordDialog, but a QObject, and making the Dialog a member.
<Tonio_> Riddell: printing the password to stdin as the new kprocess doesn't have a method for this
<MaximLevitsky> Riddell, I ask at  kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com, ok
<MaximLevitsky> ?
<Tonio_> toma: that's something I wanted to do in fact
<toma> Tonio_: also because of the fact that we don't want the object to be destroyed when the dialog is closed
<Tonio_> removing the kpassworddialog inheritance
<Tonio_> toma: that was my concern too ;)
<toma> if that's your intuition, you should do it ;-)
<dschulz> Riddell: Is appropiated if I ask you something regarding the libqt4-sql package here?
<Tonio_> toma: bah because I'm not really a coder, I avoid doing things following my intuition ;)
<Tonio_> brb
<blizzzek> gn8
<toma> dschulz: smarter had a problem with that one too. maybe it's the same.
<dschulz> toma: actually I have no *real* problems at all, just need support for firebird :)
<smarter_> and I just need support for anything :)
<smarter_> there's no qt sql driver at all here
<smarter_> I get this: "QSqlDatabase: available drivers:" and nothing
<dschulz> have you installed libqt4-sql ??
<toma> smarter: did you try installing the other drivers?
<smarter_> dschulz: yes
<smarter_> toma: I don't feel like manually compiling Qt4
<toma> hu, there should be one for -mysql too
<dschulz> toma: yes, I would like to have independent packages for each driver
<smarter_> I would like to have drivers :)
<dschulz> smarter: your case is really weird
<smarter_> dschulz: are you running hardy?
<dschulz> smarter: yes
<smarter_> qt 4.3.3-0ubuntu2?
<toma> same version for the -sql ?
<smarter_> yes
<toma> did you ever install qt from svn?
<smarter_> nop
<dschulz> I have not had any problem so far with qt4
<smarter_> do you have a $QT-whatever variable defined?
<smarter_> env|grep -i qt
<toma> smarter: what is the path for qt?
<smarter_> I don't have any QT variable defined
<smarter_> and my PATH is standard path
<toma> anyhow, check if you have a plugins/lib/sqldrivers/libqsqlite.so in there
<smarter_> there's no lib dir in /usr/lib/qt4/plugins
<toma> ok, so check what that package installs
<toma> dpkg -c package.rpm
<smarter_> .rpm?
<toma> .deb
<toma> whatever
<smarter_> :)
<smarter_> the libqsqlite.so file is in Qt3, not 4
<dschulz> ups.. im running gutsy in this machine, forgot that.. hardy is in my home :S
<smarter_> libqt4-sql install /usr/lib/libQtSql.so.4.3.3
<smarter_> and i have it
<smarter_> md5sum af4d530584f43848de06d9f8248ebf41
<smarter_> 181K
<dschulz> i have 4.3.2, a huge difference
<toma> ok, try making a symlink in plugins name: lib pointing to that /usr/lib
<toma> and file a bugreport ;-)
<toma> or copy the file over the right spot
<toma> might be safer
<dschulz> smarter: im just curious, can you try dpkg -L libqt4-sql | wc -l
<smarter> I copied /usr/lib/libQtSql.so.4.3.3 in /usr/lib/qt4/plugins/lib/sqldrivers but no luck
<smarter> dschulz: 16
<smarter> the only "real" file installed is the libQtSql.so.4.3.3
<dschulz> ok i have 16 too
<dschulz> smarter: me too
<smarter> dschulz: env|grep -i qt
<toma> smarter: did you copy the symling from ~.so to ~so.4.3.3  too ?
<dschulz> smarter: gives nothing
<dschulz> smarter: have you tried just reinstalling ?
<smarter> toma: doesn't work :/
<smarter> dschulz: reinstalling what?
<dschulz> libqt4-sql
<smarter> I try
<dschulz> sudo aptitude reinstall libqt4-sql
<smarter> that's what I'm doing
<smarter> still doesn't work :(
<dschulz> i would like to see your c++ code
<smarter> dschulz: http://pastebin.com/m4ff46a3f
<smarter> I found it on the firebird bug report
<jpatrick> lol
<smarter> jpatrick: ?
<jpatrick> smarter: just four lines ;)
<smarter> jpatrick: it's not the size that count! :P
<toma> smarter: what does a call to QSqlDatabase::drivers ()  output?
<jpatrick> < smarter_> I get this: "QSqlDatabase: available drivers:" and nothing
<dschulz> smarter: your code works successfully here
<smarter> dschulz: QSqlDatabase::drivers() outputs nothing
<toma> k
<toma> so it does not load the plugins
<dschulz> smarter: I tried this http://pastebin.com/m692db13c
<smarter> dschulz: doesn't work
<toma> smarter: what's the output of QLibraryInfo::location(QLibraryInfo::PluginsPath)
<smarter> toma: "/usr/lib/qt4/plugins"
<toma> smarter: ok, so that should hold the sql plugins, does it?
<smarter> yes, it should but it doesn't :)
<toma> in lib/sqldrivers
<toma> it should work when they are in that folder.
<smarter> off to bed, thanks for the help
<dschulz> smarter: can you  strace ./mytest  ?
<dschulz> smarter: and copy to pastebin
<smarter> http://pastebin.com/m25f0f9
<dschulz> im comparing
<dschulz> the only difference I see is that every open (3) call returns  3 in my system, and 5 in yours
<dschulz> in my system:    open("/usr/lib/libQtSql.so.4", O_RDONLY) = 5
<dschulz> thats in your system, mine returns 3
<smarter> dschulz: ls -l /usr/lib/libQtSql.so.4 ?
<dschulz> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 17 2008-02-06 19:20 /usr/lib/libQtSql.so.4 -> libQtSql.so.4.3.2
<smarter> same here(except I've 4.3.3 and not 4.3.2)
<dschulz> smarter: look at this  strace ./qtsql 2> out.txt ; grep '/usr/lib' out.txt
<dschulz> smarter: see how every call to open (3) returns 5 in your system
<dschulz> i dont know exactly what errno 5 means
<smarter> I'm not a unix system calls  guru :)
<smarter> according to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Open_(system_call) there's no problem if it's not negative
<dschulz> aha, but is somewhat strange the difference  3 vs 5 in every call
<dschulz> have you tried running ldconfig ?  just to try
<smarter> doesn't work
<smarter> I'm pretty sure it's a bug in latest Kubuntu Qt patch
<dschulz> me too
<smarter> anyway, off to bed for real, good night everyone
<dschulz> try qt4.4   :)
<dschulz> good night
<DaSkreech> night
<mhb> hmm
<mhb> Riddell: I guess we've forgotten about meetings, haven't we?
 * mhb votes to have one soonish
<coreymon77> huh? what?
<coreymon77> oh
<coreymon77> i say we make one at a time that i can make
<mhb> I say we make me sleep
<mhb> :o)
<Riddell> mhb: saturday at 11 it should be
<mhb> okay, updated the meeting page.
<coreymon77> Riddell: and when would that be for me?
<mhb> http://www.worldtimeserver.com/convert_time_in_UTC.aspx?y=2008&mo=2&d=9&h=11&mn=0
<mhb> coreymon77: ^^
<claydoh> its an gosh-awful time in the AM for me . EST :)
<claydoh> 6AM lol
<coreymon77> oh come on!
<mhb> claydoh: well, this one is more Europe-centric
<coreymon77> a little later please!
<mhb> we also do one at 23:00 A.M.
<claydoh> thats ok
<mhb> that'll be the one after this one
<mhb> which means 6PM, I guess you can catch that
<coreymon77> i usually eat dinner at 6
#kubuntu-devel 2008-02-07
<coreymon77> is it possible to make this one a little later so we arent waking up at 6 if we want to make it
<mhb> well, you can eat it in front of your PC instead of in front of the TV :o)
<coreymon77> bah
<mhb> just joking
<coreymon77> im never gonna end up making t to one of these things am i
<mhb> anyways, good night folks
<claydoh> for me 6pm is the wife's keyboard time, 6am I have to fire up the crusty old thinkpad running puppy and irc from the oher room
<claydoh> so as not to further anger the mrs :)
<coreymon77> in other words
<coreymon77> for EST people
<coreymon77> its impossible to make it to a meeting
<coreymon77> can we maybe do something about that
<mhb> coreymon77: well, you can always adjust your schedule
<claydoh> well if we are still asleep during the meetings, we can't take over then can we?
<claydoh> :)
<mhb> I mean my meeting times are either 1 pm or 1 am
<mhb> so I either have lunch in front of the PC
<mhb> or I keep myself awake
<coreymon77> mhb: how do i adjsut my schedule
<coreymon77> i go to highschool
<coreymon77> i have no free time to play around with
<mhb> on Saturday?
<claydoh> heh
<coreymon77> im not waking up at 6 on a saturday
<claydoh> I will
<coreymon77> i wake up at 7:15 every day for school
<coreymon77> and 6 for skiing on sunday
<coreymon77> sats my one day to actually wake up at a sane time
<claydoh> 7 is sane :)
<claydoh> 6 is pushing it tho
<claydoh> luckily I have an early shift at work friday, so I can get to bed well enough to wakr
<claydoh> just need to set the alarm, the dogs will make sure I am awake once they hear it
<claydoh> and, um hound me till I take em out
<coreymon77> claydoh: well i dont
<coreymon77> so this is impossible for m
<coreymon77> e
<jjesse> man i love the snow
<ScottK> Anyone here who wants to do some packaging work to make something more KDE friendly?
<jjesse> if i knew how
<ScottK2> Me too.  Almost all the packaging work I've done is on server stuff.
 * jjesse has never packaged anything ever
<ScottK2> Yes, but you help out in other useful ways.
<claydoh> I have just learned enough packaging to get something in  my ppa, so I cheat kinda as I let the ppa build it for me :)
<ScottK2> The newest clamtk release includes a KDE friendly .desktop and I was hoping someone would figure out what needed to be done to let Kubuntu users get that one.
<nixternal> over 4 hours of snow blowing...yay
<ScottK2> nixternal: You ought to move to the South ;-)
<nixternal> I think I will
<crimsun> oh gosh no.
<nixternal> fark, now the dog wants to go out
<ScottK2> Glad I mentioned then.
<nixternal> brb
<crimsun> it was friggin hot today :/
<ScottK2> It was.
<ScottK2> Went outside without a coat.
<ScottK2> Of course being a true Chicogoan, nixternal probably did his 4 hours of snow blowing with no coat too.
<jjesse> since im from michigan i only wore boots
<nixternal> same here
<ScottK2> Since 70% of the heat escapes from your head, with a good enough hat that should be fine.
<jjesse> i bet that's a great mental image
<nixternal> wore boots and a fleese pullover
<crimsun> must be all that experience with Vista.  Bound to get you nice and toasty.
<nixternal> hahahah
<nixternal> hahaha, out snowblowing with just boots on.....
 * nixternal faints
<nixternal> sudo rm -rf /usr/memory/*
<jjesse> just have to make sure nothing gets caught in the snow blower
<ScottK2> Don't forget the really warm hat.
<nixternal> oh, I have one of the furry hats with ear flaps
<nixternal> definitely keeps the heat from escaping
<crimsun> oh yah you betcha.
<nixternal> this morning I snowblowed about half of the driveway, left the other half for later...what a big mistake that was
<nixternal> 13" of heavy snow is no fun to move
<jjesse> i did the front walk and were my car parks
<jjesse> waiting for my plow guy to do the driveway for the 3rd time today :)
<nixternal> and there is more on the way they said
<nixternal> and now we have a lake effect band hitting us right now
<crimsun> thank goodness we'll be getting that soon
<nixternal> I thought you were going to get the thunderstorms and such
<nixternal> I forgot to ask my daughter what the weather was like there
<crimsun> yes, unfortunately all the bad and none of the good [freezing]
<nixternal> I sent them a picture from the phone, there is about a 10' drift that goes up over our shed
<jjesse> it snowed pretty much from 11am on
<jjesse> still snowing here
<nixternal> ScottK2: did you live in the dc area for the ice storm in 94?
<ScottK2> Yes
<nixternal> or the nor'easter that dropped more than 3 feet of snow in 24 hours in 96
<ScottK2> Yes
<nixternal> haha, both sucked
<nixternal> in 96 I was driving my 74 vw bus, myself and my buddy in his 74 slant 6 dodge ram were the only ones on the road
<ScottK2> Even worse we got another one like 96 in 2003, but it was 3 feet of snow one day and one foot of rain the next.
<nixternal> haha, I pulled out a 4x4 chevy 1500 with the vw
<nixternal> nor'easters suck
<ScottK2> I've also been underway in them too.
<nixternal> there was also a hurricane in 95 that made a mess out of the area too
<ScottK2> I'll take the snow shoveling.  Thank you very much
<nixternal> never underway in a nor'easter, but underway in a hurricane
<ScottK2> Yep.  I had no power for 4 days in that one.
<nixternal> and I was on a destroyer...up, down, and side to side, like a gangstah rap video
<nixternal> jjesse: nothing beats the blizzard of 79 though does it?
<nixternal> southwestern michigan got over 5' of snow in 2 days, you couldn't open the door to go outside
<nixternal> I have pictures of me standing up in the driveway under the snow we made a tunnel through
<nixternal> my dad drove a plow and I remember going down 94 and seeing 20' snow drifts
<ScottK2> I was also underway on the extreme fringes of The Perfect Storm.
<nixternal> thankfully I haven't seen any snow like that in a long time...though 96 in md was close
<nixternal> that ice storm really sucked too
<nixternal> we lived by PG&E and still was w/o power forever
<nixternal> or is it BG&E
<ScottK2> BG&E I'd guess.
<nixternal> i can't remember if it was baltimore gas and electric
<nixternal> don't get the gas though, since everything in that area was electric
<ScottK2> The best underway storm I got was getting sent into the Gulf of Maine in January 1991 and we were told to go find big waves because they were testing out some hull mods.
<nixternal> ya, luckily I never got to do any of those
 * ScottK2 restrains the urge to tell Sea stories.
<nixternal> I think I wore the patch pretty much everytime underway...I never got over it
<nixternal> haha, sea stories rock
<ScottK2> I had to at first, but I got the hang of it after a while.
<nixternal> mine are all boring except for 2 hurricane runs where I puked none stop, and doing drug ops with the coast guard between miami and cuba
<nixternal> coast guard are some mean mofos
<ScottK2> We had one SKC who kit his rack about the time they hauled the lines in and stayed there until we tied up again he was so sick.
<ScottK2> kit/hit
<nixternal> heh
<nixternal> when we hit big waves, I always got up in the turret of the mk 45 because of the stabilizers...grab a couple of pillows, line the sway panels, and chill...you could barely feel the waves
<ScottK2> What class ship was this on?
<nixternal> kid
<nixternal> kidd
<ScottK2> Ah.
<nixternal> Aegis was a little more rigid
<ScottK2> Yeah.  And they roll like crazy in quartering seas.
<nixternal> my ship is now in service with the Greek Navy
<nixternal> I had a chance to take a civilian job on it in 98 in Greece, but like an idiot I turned it down to work on computers instead
<ScottK2> I did OK in the Gulf of Maine thing until we were at a GQ drill doing circle W tests (all the ventilation turned off for you land lubbers) and the guy next to me puked.
<nixternal> ewww
<ScottK2> It was into a bag, but the smell got me.
<nixternal> just the smell period during circle w ops suck
<nixternal> especially if you were anywhere near the galley
<ScottK2> I was in combat.
<nixternal> oh, do circle w in the persian gulf when it is 120 on the weather deck
<nixternal> I spent way to much time in the persian gulf
<nixternal> I belly flopped into the persian gulf :p
<nixternal> one of these days I will convert all of my mini tapes to dvd/digital...I have some amazing footage of all kinds of crazy stuff overseas
<ScottK2> Sounds fun.
<nixternal> I have good video of me and a british sailor fighting really good, and then 15 minutes later me and that same sailor drinking :)
<nixternal> in gibraltor...that was a blast...he had one of them monkeys steal his 6pack
<nixternal> if you weren't careful with your beer there, the monkeys would steal them and drink them...they were funny as hell, but man were they just as mean
<ScottK2> Never stopped there.  Went by it.
<ScottK2> I was OOD for most of our east bound transit.
<nixternal> heh, did you put anyone on flying monkey watch when going through the straights?
<ScottK2> I knew the CO had confidence in me as OOD when I looked over to give him yet another 300 yard CPA contact report and he was asleep.
<nixternal> lol
<ScottK2> I'm sure someone did.  I was making sure we didn't die.
<nixternal> I hated working the bridge
<ScottK2> We were leading the whole battle group.
<ScottK2> It was a blast.
<nixternal> but had to just get over with in order to get ESWAS
<ScottK2> Yep.
<ScottK2> I was primarily a CIC watchstander and then I got put on the bridge as OOD for one underway and never made it back.
<ScottK2> So I was more tactically oriented than most OODs.
<ScottK2> My nickname on watch was "The bridge TAO".
<nixternal> I just wanted to stick in the gun mounts and the armory
<ScottK2> Understand.
<nixternal> I hated the rest of the ship, they were no fun
<nixternal> I think we did more 50cal and 20mm quals then any other ship
<nixternal> I remember doing reps and the ships order going "wtf do you guys do with all of the ammo?"
<nixternal> I got in trouble for telling him "getting rid of them green peace bastards"
<ScottK2> The thing I remember about .50 cal shoots was needing targets.  I'd mention to the GMC that we were going to need barrels to shoot at when we got underway.  They were always there on the fantail.  I never asked.
<nixternal> man, that was a blast...we had 2 spec ops groups on the kidd, 1 seals and 1 marines
<nixternal> we got to shoot everything
<ScottK2> Yum
<Hobbsee> coreymon77: you're not the only person on the planet, and that timezone is reasonable for you
<Hobbsee> 6am meetings aren't that bad
<Hobbsee> coreymon77: if you want to say things, make sure you email the list about what you want to say, prior ot the meeting
<ScottK2> The stick is starting roll through the scrollback.  Watch out.
<Hobbsee> hehehe
<Hobbsee> indeed
<Hobbsee> i should get times put into this, i think
 * Jucato stays out of the way
<Jucato> <nixternal> we got to shoot everything
 * Jucato really *really* stays out of the way
<nixternal> haha ScottK2, the stick is rolling!
<nixternal> DUCK!
<Jucato> *quack*
<nixternal> Jucato: why do think the Phillipines do not allow the US Navy there any more?
<Jucato> for *shooting* everything... but in a perverted sense
 * Hobbsee uses the stick on nixternal
<nixternal> got sick of hearing gun fire, the drunkedness of many sailors (do sailors really drink that much?) :)
 * nixternal puts up his Tata Nano shield!
<nixternal> I was going to get a Smart car, but now I want a Tata Nano
<nixternal> it will make Hobbsee's car look like a tank it is so small :)
<Jucato> nixternal: I'd add something to that.. but not fitting a logged channel
<nixternal> Jucato: add to what?
<nixternal> the US being banned from the Phillipines? :)
<Jucato> <nixternal> got sick of hearing gun fire, the drunkedness of many sailors (do sailors really drink that much?) :)
<ScottK2> I sure as heck did, although there were never any guns involved in my case.
<nixternal> well, I am pretty sure I know what you would add, seeing you said you wouldn't since the channel is logged :)
<Jucato> :D
<nixternal> start with an R?
<nixternal> and that was the Marines, not the Navy...we gave them losers rides :p
<Jucato> hahaha
<Hobbsee> mmm...shiny
<Jucato> whenever I hear "navy"... I always picture (shiny) "seals"...
<Jucato> (the animal)
<nixternal> Like dude, that thing is TOTALLY unsafe! Like, what if a freight train hits it? Like for real Indians need to drive Tahoes coz they are so much safer. Like and to help the environment maybe they could, like, get the hybrid version and, like, make it totally off the grid by putting a solar panel on the hood and a windmill on the roof. Like that would be bitchin'. Like this is totally possible, dude. But, like, how do they exp
<nixternal> gahahaha, that is in response to the Tata Nano
<coreymon77> hey guys
<coreymon77> how much space does kde4 take
<coreymon77> because i have less that 5gb on my linux drive
<coreymon77> than*
<Hobbsee>  /dev/sda6     ext3    7.4G  5.5G  1.9G  75% / <-- with gnome and kde4
<Hobbsee> just run apt-cache autoclean first, you'll b efine
<Hobbsee> if you have /home on the same place, thta might be different
<coreymon77> i do
<coreymon77> any way of changing that?
<Jucato> /usr/lib/kde4$ du -sh 175 M
<Hobbsee> Jucato: is that all of it?
<Hobbsee> coreymon77: repartition, fix /etc/fstab?
<Jucato> should be, probably not counting some .desktop files?
<Hobbsee> not bad, then
<hads> 255M here
<coreymon77> Jucato: so i should be fine?
<Jucato> that's just kde-core though
<Hobbsee> coreymon77: you've given no indication of how much space you use at the moment - how could we answer that?
<coreymon77> currently
<coreymon77> after cleaning out a bit
<Hobbsee> sarah@saturn:~% du -sh /usr/lib/kde4                                     1:31PM
<Hobbsee> 415M    /usr/lib/kde4
<Hobbsee> with all kde4 metapackages installed
<dschulz> hi all
<coreymon77> i am using 13.85gb of an 18.32gb drive
<coreymon77> on my other drive, i have a 30gb partition that is used for storage
<Hobbsee> then you should be fine
<coreymon77> only 6gb of that partition is actually in use though
<coreymon77> its not possible to put kde4 on a different drive is it?
<coreymon77> because i have plenty of space on my other drive
<dschulz> i guess how bad would be to use upx to save some disk space, compressing all those kde4 binaries
<Jucato> it's precompiled. unless you compile it yourself, you can't set the destination
<coreymon77> oh
<coreymon77> darn
<coreymon77> so i am fine with 4.47gb of space?
<Jucato> <Hobbsee> then you should be fine
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> now we just gotta hope that this old toaster can handle kde4 ;)
<coreymon77> btw, someone should fix the kde 4.0.1 announcement
<coreymon77> the repository is cut off by the picture
<coreymon77> just though you guys should know that
<coreymon77> and should i only install -core?
<Jucato> you can start off with that. and #kubuntu-kde4 for KDE 4 support questions
<coreymon77> okay, what about the announcement on the kubuntu website
<coreymon77> is this the place to say that?
<Jucato> you can ask Riddell about that (I think only he has access)
<coreymon77> Riddell: ping
<lontra> coreymon77: looks fine here
<Jucato> it depends on the size/width of the browser window
<coreymon77> that fixed it on my macbook
<coreymon77> but my kubuntu box's window is as big as it goes
<coreymon77> shouldnt there be text wrapping
<mi> plasma-playground no update since 07.09.2007?
<jjesse> intersting, with theu pdates today after i restarted kdm i lost the icons in the application launcher for any kde4 application?
<jjesse> example: kde4-konsole used to be Terminal or something like that
<jjesse> does anyone know how to keep the sound down low on the startup sound in gutsy kde4?
<jjesse> its at the loudest setting upon logout and login
<nixternal> jjesse: I cranked my volume down to quiet the login sound
<nixternal> anywho
<nixternal> nixternal->setStatus(sleep);
<nixternal> 21:15 and I am crashing...no more snow please!
<coreymon77> well, kde4 is nice and all
<coreymon77> but it is definitely not meant for a low resolution computer
<coreymon77> so it seems that the solution for me is to wait for kde4/mac to be perfected
<Hobbsee> or to help out in getting it there
<Hobbsee> what resolution are you running it on, anyway?
<Hobbsee> 600x480 or something?
<coreymon77> my desktop is 1024x678
<coreymon77> my lappy
<coreymon77> 1280x800
<coreymon77> 768*
<coreymon77> for the desktop
<coreymon77> Hobbsee: i would help, except i dont know hwo and dont have the time to learn
<Hobbsee> make time?
<coreymon77> my school seems to have something against social lives
<coreymon77> or any free time in general
<ScottK2> This isn't social, so it'll be fine.
<Hobbsee> yet you have time to be on irc.
<coreymon77> im doing work at the same time
<ScottK2> Excellent multi-task just a little more.
<jjesse> lol :)
<coreymon77> its a miracle that i can do 2 thigns at once, dont go pushing it :P
<ScottK2> Stretching yourself improves you brain.  The more you do, the more you can do.
<Hobbsee> bah.  pathetic men.
<jjesse> ok heres a question:  why can i see the folder when i do a smb://jjesse-laptop03 but when i click on the folder that is shared or navigate directory to the shared folder i get a message that it isn't available
<jjesse> or there is no path
<jjesse> ok interseting problem, copied a ms word document to the desktop of my ahrdy vm, when i try to open it in OOO nothing opens
<jjesse> click on the file, see splash screen then nothing, no process rnning according to System Activity
<jjesse> oh thats interesting, problem was copyed it to the desktop
<jjesse> the copy to the desktop didn't actually create the file, created an icon
<Jucato> kde4?
<Jucato> and hi jjesse! :0
<Jucato> :)
 * Jucato snaps fingers that he missed nixternal...
<ScottK2> Better luck on your aim next time.
<Jucato> I ain't no military man :P
<ScottK2> That would explain the missing then.
<ScottK2> ;-)
<Jucato> hahah
<jjesse> hello Jucato
<jjesse> yeah Jucato on kde4
<Jucato> yeah, when you drag files/folder from Dolphin to the desktop, it actually creates an Icon plasmoid...
<jjesse> not just Dolphin, but Konqi as well
<Jucato> Konqi uses dolphinpart :)
<jjesse> ah makes sense then
<jjesse> is there going to be a #kubuntu-kde4 channel and a #kubuntu for kde3.5?
<Jucato> there already is
<Jucato> yo da sKreech!
<ScottK2> So that would be a yes.
<dasKreech> Umm
<dasKreech> yo?
<jjesse> ah didn't know that...
<jjesse> so in the book, i'm only covering kde4 so i should reference #kubuntu-kde4 for support then
<dasKreech> how long is that expected to be up?
<dasKreech>  and will it redirect to the proper place when it's taken down?
<Jucato> you can expect it to be redirected to the proper place when it's down. as to how long.. you'll have to ask jussi01 and Hobbsee...
<jjesse> Hobbsee: you around?  can you answer my question in regards to #kubuntu-kde4?
 * dasKreech asks jussi01 and Hobbsee
<dasKreech> Good point. Assuming that we move KDE4 to main at some point would it get built for PPC ?
<Jucato> PPC is no longer officially supported remember?
<Jucato> !ppc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<dasKreech> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/ports/daily/20080206/
<jjesse> wow i didn't realize in kde4 if i go to the top right corner i get a dispaly that shows all my apps windowed... that is sweet
<jjesse> much better then flip 3d
<ScottK2> Jucato: But that doesn't mean we won't do it on a best effort.
<Jucato> jjesse: yeah, the "Expose" feature... forgot the proper name
<Jucato> ScottK2: sure. :P
<jjesse> night folks
<Jucato> night jjesse!
<Jucato> right... /me gives up
 * coreymon77 has the real expose
<dasKreech> :-P
 * Hobbsee fights rdiff-backup
<Hobbsee> jjesse: i'm not sure how long it's staying open for
<Hobbsee> it'll depend on how much it seems required when hardy comes out
<mi> ktrafficanalyzer looks great but not part kde4
<mi> or knetdockapp
<mi> http://img86.imageshack.us/img86/3994/snapshot3kd5.png
<mhb> knetdockapp is KDE3 I guess
<mhb> we already have such a nice quicklauncher?
<mhb> groovy
<yap> hi
<mi> did flip effects will be in kde4 ?
<mi> alt+tab
<Riddell> mi: #kubuntu-offtopic for chat
<mi> Riddell: tq
<mi> :)
<Riddell> vorian: comments on bug 189675
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 189675 in marble "new upstream release for marble 0.5.1" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/189675
<vorian> Riddell: ok, i'm on it
<vorian> actually, latter on today
 * vorian is off to work now
<Riddell> thanks
<iRon> ух ты :)
<iRon> oopps..
<iRon> sorry
<Riddell> do others get horrible italics text on planet.kde.org in konqueror 4?
<Nightrose> testing
<Nightrose> looks fine to me
<Riddell> ok, thanks Nightrose
<apachelogger_> Riddell: at least konqueror 4 is working now :-P
 * apachelogger_ revus monkeystudio
<apachelogger_> stdin: ping
<emonkey> monkeystudio? sounds interesting
<Riddell> apachelogger_: did you upload a fix?
<apachelogger_> Riddell: for, the save as stuff, yes
<apachelogger_> Riddell: mind sending me a screenshot of the planet?
<apachelogger_> maybe something pops into my mind
<Riddell> apachelogger_: http://muse.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/planet.png
<Riddell> apachelogger_: how did you solve the save as issue?
<iRon> Riddell: i've got such broken italic font not only in konqueror, but in kde sysguard too..
<apachelogger_> I didn't tell you?
<apachelogger_> Riddell: more worked around... /usr/lib/kde4/share/applications/kde4/foobar.desktop overrides default XDG, so the kde4 path includes a desktopfile without absolute path
<apachelogger_> XDG default still does, which means that it is probably still broken in KDE 3
<Riddell> apachelogger_: right, thanks, we can look at that later
<apachelogger_> yep
<Riddell> iRon: me too
<apachelogger_> Riddell: which fonts are you using for khtml?
<iRon> apachelogger: DejaVu Sans
<apachelogger_> hmmm
<apachelogger_> iRon: can you please snapshot the font settings in systemsettings?
<iRon> apachelogger_: may be it metters font size and dpi settings?
<apachelogger_> yeah, that's my guess
<apachelogger_> but I can't reproduce right now
<iRon> ok.. will try to play with settings
<apachelogger_> iRon: first upload a screenshot ;-)
 * apachelogger_ want this effect as well
<apachelogger_> maybe it actually is a feature
<Nightrose> apachelogger_: new kopete still doesn´t open messages instantly and now also crashes at startup for me when I set it to connect on startup :(
 * apachelogger_ suggests removing kopete-kde4 completely from hardy
<apachelogger_> this app isn't of any use
<apachelogger_> in fact I think it's got a lot worse since 4.0.0
<apachelogger_> 4.0.1 made me switch to kopete from kde3 again
<Nightrose> meh kopete kde 3 now crashes even more for me - not good
<apachelogger_> yay
<apachelogger_> all broken
 * apachelogger_ suggest removing kopete completely from hardy as well
 * Nightrose will stick to the new kopete
<apachelogger_> psi is doing way better
<Riddell> apachelogger_: it works for me
<apachelogger_> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork-kde4
<Riddell> not that I use instant messenging
<apachelogger_> all bugs are kopete related
<Nightrose> apachelogger_: well the "open messages instantly" thing...
<Nightrose> you just didn´t include it right?
<apachelogger_> Nightrose: did I fix this?
<Nightrose> you did
<Nightrose> at least you said so
<Nightrose> sec
<Nightrose> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdenetwork-kde4/+bug/182349
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 182349 in kdenetwork-kde4 "Kopete-kde4 has an issue with message handling under behavioural settings" [Low,In progress]
<apachelogger_> hm
<Nightrose> see your comment
<apachelogger_> interessting
<apachelogger_> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=146882
<ubotu> KDE bug 146882 in general ""Message handling" unset when setting it to "Open messages instantly" and reopening the configuration dialog" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<apachelogger_> apparently that never got into KDE 4
<apachelogger_> can't check though
<iRon> apachelogger_: http://img134.imageshack.us/my.php?image=brokenfontsbo2.png
<apachelogger_> Nightrose: new neon is waiting for build, muhahahaha
<Nightrose> \o/
<apachelogger_> monkeystudio ftbs
<apachelogger_> :S
<apachelogger_> iRon: anything configured in anti-aliazing?
<iRon> apachelogger_: Enabled, Hinting = Full
<iRon> apachelogger_: look at buttons font size in fonts settings window and kde sysguard.. they are different
<apachelogger_> indeed
<apachelogger_> iRon: are you running hardy?
<buz> iRon: the fontbug is in bugzilla
<iRon> apachelogger_: hardy
<apachelogger_> iRon: that isn't 4.0.1 is it?
<buz> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=154919
<ubotu> KDE bug 154919 in general "Konqueror wrong font rendering" [Normal,New]
<iRon> apachelogger_: 4.0.1
<apachelogger_> Oo
<apachelogger_> no
<apachelogger_> oh
<apachelogger_> ah
<buz> its still broken in 4.0.1
<apachelogger_> iRon: did you ever install kde4 from src?
<buz> on kde-look.org for example
<iRon> apachelogger_: yep..
<apachelogger_> hehe
<apachelogger_> well
<apachelogger_> iRon: you're using 2 different KDE's :D
<apachelogger_> the close button isn't at the bottom of ksysguard for ages
<iRon> apachelogger_: press ctrl+escape
<apachelogger_> can't
<apachelogger_> my shortcuts are b0rked
<iRon> :)
<apachelogger_> though that is a good point
<apachelogger_> throw that explanation to the other crappy ones
<apachelogger_> well
<apachelogger_> iRon: IMO it's caused by some underlying issue
<apachelogger_> especially since I can't reproduce it
<apachelogger_> iRon: maybe create a new user and try whether you can trigger the issue there as well
<iRon> ok.. will try
<buz> for me the close button is there as well
<buz> and i never compiled from source
<apachelogger_> yeah, it is for the embedded mode
 * apachelogger_ never uses that one though ^_^
<buz> i never use ksysguard :P
<apachelogger_> harldy for me
<buz> top is more useful to me
<apachelogger_> htop ftw
<apachelogger_> the only taks I would do is kill an app
<apachelogger_> so killall is enough for me
<buz> yeah
<buz> killall is needed for kde4 :P
<apachelogger_> .0
<Riddell> nixternal: can you add a kubuntu meeting to fridge at 11:00 on saturday
<mhb> aah, waiting after the exam is terrible
<Riddell> mhb: what was the exam?
<tlayton> anybody have problems (with latest updates on hardy) with the left click actually performing a double-click, and the right-click not working sometimes.
<gribelu> tlayton: i don't have that problem..
<tlayton> i've check all possible settings, changed ports, and even rebooted. hmmmmm
<Jucato> you can also try asking in #ubuntu+1 for other Kubuntu Hardy users if they're having the same problem
<Riddell> tlayton: could be a linux problem, my other laptop likes to repeat mouse clicks sometimes and be unresponsive at others with acpi on
<tlayton> Riddell: possibly the new 2.6.24-7 kernel?
<tlayton> that's only i thing i changed other than normal updates
<Riddell> shrug, worth testing
<tlayton> brb
<stdin> apachelogger: belated pong
<Riddell> stdin: remind me again what you said when I suggested you come to UDS?
<stdin> Riddell: hmm, don't know what I said now. but I would love to go
<Riddell> stdin: great, I've put you down
<apachelogger> stdin: can you please push latest workspace to the PPA
<apachelogger> kdm is broken in ubuntu1
<stdin> kk
<stdin> done :)
<mhb> Riddell: computer principles
<mhb> Riddell: ridiculous questions like "how many page faults does happen when you move 3MB of data with a 2B instruction and a 3-level page table"
<nixternal> Riddell: meeting added to the fridge
<Riddell> nixternal: great. how's that passport application going along?
<Riddell> 14:52 < Keybuk>  * it will be in Prague
<Riddell> 14:52 < Keybuk>  * Mon 19th to Fri 23rd of May
<Riddell> incase anyone missed it
<nixternal> Riddell: I have to pay $3500 in old parking tickets first :)
<jpatrick> oh, just before my b-day
<jjesse> wow 3k in parking tickets?
<jjesse> would that be part of your sponsorship? :)
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> those are from 1989 through about 1992
<jjesse> i bet prague is nice
<jjesse> it would be really nice to have more kubuntu devs then Riddell at UDS, unlike boston when it was just him
<jjesse> and me but i'm not really a developer :)
<nixternal> well, if it was in the US I would definitely be there :)  but I gotta see about getting this passport first
<ScottK> jjesse: I was there part of the time.
 * ScottK2 turns the laptop's network off so the document will actually get written today ...
<ScottK> I thought you all would enjoy this: http://www.ttgnet.com/daynotes/2008/2008-06.html#Wed
<jpatrick> :)
<coreymon77> nice
<mhb> Riddell: hmm, bad luck for me
<coreymon77> huh?
<mhb> Riddell: I failed this one, so I guess a few more days of learning for me
<coreymon77> im lost
<jpatrick> coreymon77: UDS I think
<coreymon77> im still lost
<Riddell> mhb: :(
<mhb> jpatrick: well I'm referring to my failed exam
<mhb> jpatrick: which prevents further work on jockey
<coreymon77> ah
<jpatrick> mhb: ah right
<coreymon77> failed an exam
<mhb> Riddell: when's the deadline again?
<coreymon77> tough luck
<mhb> no big deal
<mhb> it's just that I have less time on free software
<dschulz> Riddell: excuse me.. when you have some spare time, please take a look at this https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/22305
<ScottK> dschulz: I can answer that.
<dschulz> ScottK: ok
<jjesse> afternoon
<dschulz> scottk: your answer clarifies all my doubts. Thanks a lot!
<ScottK> dschulz: You're welcome.
<jpatrick> Lure, stdin, apachelogger: /connect irc.oftc.net and /join #debian-qt-kde ;)
<Lure> jpatrick: patry there?
<jpatrick> Lure: all the time
<mhb> this is bad
<mhb> feature freeze 14th
<jpatrick> Lure: oh, and as MOTU I think you should join here: https://alioth.debian.org/project/request.php?group_id=30221
<mhb> in seven days.
<mhb> well
<mhb> I must not disappoint you guys.
<mhb> no sleep mode activated :o)
<stdin> jpatrick: any reason?
<jpatrick> stdin: watch and help out with Debian?
<stdin> ok :)
 * ScottK encourages this sort of behavior
 * jpatrick puts such behaviour into action
<ScottK> My first big step is going to be pushing our Klamav package into Debian, but first I have to get the current maintainer declared MIA and hijack it.  That takes time.
<ScottK> jpatrick: Have you got a few minutes to look into something?
<jpatrick> ScottK: sure
<ScottK> jpatrick: Would you please grab the current scribus source package from Hardy and tell me why the upstream .desktop is getting installed and not the one in debian/?
<Riddell> mhb: feature freeze a week today
<jpatrick> ScottK: downloading
<ScottK> Thanks.
<mhb> Riddell: yeah, that kind of sucks
<mhb> well for me
<mhb> but I'll try
<Riddell> mhb: mind that exams are your priority
<jpatrick> Riddell: is there no way the freeze can be relaxed or it's final?
<Riddell> it's possible
<mhb> they are, I'll just cancel my schedule with the sandman
<mhb> and it'll all fit
<ScottK> mhb: Getting a freeze exception is preferred to uploading something broken and bugfixing it after the freeze.
<ScottK> Not saying that doesn't happen ...
<mhb> Riddell: also, I hope you don't mind that jockey won't have a shiny "model/view framework" just yet, do you?
<Riddell> mhb: not at all
<Riddell> that model/view stuff confuses me entirely
<jpatrick> ScottK: is it meant to be a mix of cmake and autohell?
<nixternal> you gotta love a professor who gives homework right from the book...then you gotta love google for providing you all of the answers
<nixternal> 4 to 6 hours of homework done in about an hour :)
<nixternal> now comes the UML fun, but luckily for me, I know this guy who created an application just for UML :)
<Lure> nixternal: that tells nothing about his knowledge of uml ;-)
<ScottK> jpatrick: I'm guessing, but I know little about either, so I gave up early.
<Lure> Riddell: are you still maintaining it?
<nixternal> Lure: hehe
<nixternal> I don't think he is still maintaining it...I think I saw some other names in the About dialog when I fired it up earlier
<Riddell> only in theory
<Riddell> nixternal: my name has never been in there
<jpatrick> ScottK: remove lines 462 to 465 in CMakeLists.txt in a patch?
<nixternal> Paul Hensgen seems to be maintaining it now according to the About dialog
<nixternal> Riddell: ahhh
<ScottK> jpatrick: Could be.  I'll have a look at it.  Thanks.
<Riddell> he's the original author from years back
<jpatrick> ScottK: no problem
<mhb> could someone do a little test for me?
<mhb> hmm, not anymore
<mhb> I've never thought workaround can be elegant
<mhb> but they can
<mhb> thank God Qt has everything in it
<mhb> I was afraid for a minute that it doesn't have a KMessageBox alternative
<mhb> but there's everything there
<Nightrose> nixternal: dot story for you - quick before Riddell gets it ;-)
 * apachelogger_ notes that we have too many upstream bugs in LP
<apachelogger_> txwikinger: could you forward some [KDE 4] bugs, without link to a KDE bug, to upstream?
<txwikinger> yes
<txwikinger> I will get on it apachelogger_
<apachelogger_> txwikinger: thanks :)
<txwikinger> apachelogger_: np
<txwikinger> how do I link an upstream series in launchpad?
<txwikinger> well.. or rather do I need to create a new one for koffice2?
<ScottK> txwikinger: Don't worry about it.
<txwikinger> ok I put it under koffice
<txwikinger> where is koffice2 for hardy? do I need to add a particular repo?
<jpatrick> txwikinger: I think it's koffice-kde4
<txwikinger> ah thanks... that works
<gribelu_> hey umm.. i made a patch for kdebase-workspace that enables panel resizing and positioning with UI + the digital clock behaves + the clock can display seconds + the font on the taskbar buttons looks better + the taskbar buttons respect the font size set in systemsettings ..
<gribelu_> i don't know what else
<gribelu_> anyone interested in it?
<nosrednaekim> gribelu_: I'm sure the devs would be, they were looking for someone to do that (I think)
<gribelu_> apachelogger_ backported the multi-row taskbar .. afaik the rest didn't get done
<apachelogger_> someone just needs to prepare proper patches for me :P
<gribelu_> :/
<gribelu_> my patch is a huge piece of diff .. 92k
<apachelogger_> hm
<apachelogger_> gribelu_: please splitt it
<apachelogger_> at least in appearance improvements and features
<gribelu_> maybe bugs too heh .. i don't see any but who knows
<jpatrick> I thought patches shouldn't depend on one another
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: well
<apachelogger_> gribelu_: that stuff is in stable, right?
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: wouldn't matter if the patches get kicked in .2 anyway
<ScottK> jpatrick: It's OK for them to have a sequence required.
<jpatrick> yep
<gribelu_> apachelogger_: i got most of it from trunk but i hacked quite a bit to make it work
<apachelogger_> ok
<apachelogger_> gribelu_: you also need to differ stuff from stable and trunk
<apachelogger_> since stable needs to get kicked for 4.0.2
<gribelu_> i'll try.. might take a while though i want to build the package a few more times to test some stuff
<gribelu_> does http://websvn.kde.org/ work for any of you?
<jpatrick> gribelu_: it's down
<txwikinger> Such a shame... triaging Kword bugs makes me find and submit new ones
#kubuntu-devel 2008-02-08
<nixternal> I just love going and working on a clients system, doing the updates, making sure everything is working OK, leave, and then an hour later get a call saying "I just rebooted and it is saying something about Power Manager not configured"
<nixternal> this guy has 50 Gutsy boxes....10 are Kubuntu and the rest are Ubuntu, all of them the same spec, and now he calls me saying that the Ubuntu boxes are complaining of this power manager issue
<nixternal> now I am sitting in class ignaoring all phone calls :)
<blizzzek-kde4> gn8
<txwikinger> why didn't you configure the power manager then nixternal? :)
<nixternal> because it was working before I left
<txwikinger> nixternal: where is the memory leak in KDE?
<nixternal> where isn't the memory leak in KDE is the better question
<nixternal> that is, if you are referring to KDE 4?
<txwikinger> :D
<txwikinger> I had KDE4 running on my test machine for a couple of weeks without doing anything
<txwikinger> Today the load was 39
<txwikinger> plasma had almost 800MB
<txwikinger> but KDE3 on gutsy is not clean either
<nixternal> I get a leak every now and then in KDE 4, typically when using Konqueror to edit wiki pages is when I notice it
<txwikinger> I have all my processes go into D status all the time
<nixternal> but it is neat, I can watch it get to a point and then clean itself up
<nixternal> I would type an entire sentence, wait a few seconds and then it would appear
<txwikinger> yes I have that all the time
<txwikinger> xorg is using 1871MB
<txwikinger> I wonder if it makes sense to forward koffice2 craches with backtraces that missing debug symbols to kde
<nixternal> check #koffice
<nixternal> I think they do want people to send in bug reports, but for missing debug symbols, you would think they know about it
<nixternal> uh oh..I have to give a talk in class about Rapid Application Development...so glad I read my PyQt4 book :p
<txwikinger> I will give a talk about bug triage in the next LUG meet
<nixternal> the professor keeps talking about VB...so I bet I can make up stuff and tell him that is how we do it with "Linux" :)
<nixternal> you know, bug triage is a really good LUG topic
<txwikinger> well python and pyqt works on the evil empire machines too
<nixternal> I might through together a proposal to give a couple of bug talks
<nixternal> I started my first PyQt app today, and I got quite a bit finished already
<apache|mobile> Riddell: wallpaper configuration working properly via kiosk. kubuntu-default-settings-kde4 are going to be prepared this very afternoon. This message wasn't written by me either by a1ex.
<apache|mobile> that last sentence sounds strange
 * apache|mobile notes to never let a1ex write messages again
<emonkey> lol
<emonkey> apache|mobile, good morning
<apache|mobile> ahoy emonkey
<mhb> apache|mobile: a1ex? what's that?
<mhb> is it a human or a robot minion of yours?
<Riddell> apache|mobile: what needed to be done?
<apache|mobile> mhb: human robot I'd say ;-)
<apache|mobile> Riddell: well, was a bit too fast, plasma isn't exactly dynamic in 0.1
<apache|mobile> we just need to create a kde4rc in /etc/
<apache|mobile> set the Directories-default and that's it
 * apache|mobile needs to restart kde
<apache|mobile> I just broke my systray :S
<apache|mobile> Riddell: for plasma we need to talk to aseigo, right now it's having some issues - one can't just configure the desktop containment (panel wouldn't load), also it is necessary to set fixed geometry values for panel applets
<buz> i'm wondering about the printer auto installation
<buz> shouldnt it perhaps ask for paper size? printing letter on a4 looks kinda weird
<Riddell> I'm not sure how that's done, I would hope it was done through locale settings
<buz> switzerland certainly does not use letter
<Riddell> quite right too
<buz> does anyone outside the us even use it?
<Riddell> couldn't say
<buz> seems like it would be best if it asked
<apache|mobile> nah
<apache|mobile> should use KDE default setting
<buz> where would i find that
<buz> yeah paper format is set to a4
<emonkey> hey buz, cheers from Winterthur
<buz> hehe cheers from Thalwil :P
<emonkey> :)
<buz> so i'm not the only kde users in switzerland :P
<emonkey> definitely not, there are a lot. :)
<buz> most linux using friends insist on gnome being so much better *shakeshead*
<buz> and the rest use those minimal thingies like fluxbox
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<buz> mpf systray is acting up again
<Riddell> hi Tonio_
<Riddell> Nightrose, apache|mobile: http://dot.kde.org/1202415649/
<buz> i couldnt get it to play music but then again it's pretty broken on linux too
<apache|mobile> Riddell: thanks :)
<mornfall> Hi. Anyone got a link handy to current adept 2.x source package? (The patched kubuntu one.)
<mornfall> I'd like to check how is the lock recovery implemented...
<Riddell> mornfall: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/adept/2.1.3ubuntu23
<mornfall> Thanks.
<mornfall> Hm. What is the idea behind dynamic_cast< QObject * >( this )?
<Riddell> mornfall: I think that patch was by manchicken
<mornfall> It's used in several places. I was just curious, since that is a noop at best.
<Riddell> network-manager 0.7 in my ppa if anyone wants to test, it didn't work for me (but neither did the gnome applet)
<mornfall> (And it could have been a static_cast too, since it's up-cast...)
<mhb> can you make use of the default KDE icon set in Qt apps?
<mhb> (methinks not, but I wish to be wrong)
<Riddell> you can but you have to load from absolute paths
<mhb> hmm, well with the inconsistency of Crystal and Oxygen it makes little sense anyway
<ForgeAus> whats the point of having Adept become more like Synaptic when theres a Kynaptic project?
<mhb> who's making adept more like synaptic?
<ForgeAus> well its lots more like it than it was in edgy anyhow
<ForgeAus> I didn't get aquainted with adept pre-edgy
<mhb> adept 3.0 is even more further away from Synaptic
<Riddell> I think you're confusing adept manager with adept installer
<ForgeAus> good to hear mhb :)
<mornfall> Whee?
<apachelogger__> Riddell: should kds-kde4 become part of kds or get it's own source package?
<Riddell> apachelogger__: I'd just keep the same source package
<Riddell> a different binary though
<apachelogger__> k
<ScottK> Riddell: I haven't been following the details, but it seems like there are some different package naming conventions we're using from Debian with the KDE4 stuff.  If you can get some of them to UDS, a spec for Hardy +1 to get things harmonized would, I think, but really useful.
<Riddell> ScottK: they're entirely different, since we want kde 3 and 4 to be co-installable
<Riddell> I expect we'll change that in future
<ScottK> Right.  Sounds like good work for UDS?
<Riddell> yes indeed
<mhb> so the plan is to drop KDE3 from the repos completely in hardy+1?
<Riddell> we don't have a plan, that's what UDS is for
<mhb> ok
<mhb> I thought you may have decided it at the last one
<buz> i dont see kde4 being ready to replace kde3 completely by fall
<apachelogger__> right, making plans without me :P
<mhb> r
<mhb> apachelogger__: that's politics :o)
<ScottK> mhb: We've already got a substantially different plan than what we had a UDS.
 * apachelogger__ notes that setteling on favorites for kickoff is one awful thing to do... we probably should do this in a post-inst
 * Hobbsee grumbles at the idea of kde4 and uds
<apachelogger__> or kickoff could just not display broken entries ;-)
<Hobbsee> the session i was most looking forward to w.r.t that i did'nt even get to attend!
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: hey :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yop !
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: I plan on doing kdmtheme tonight, I've gotten some $@³¼$ work out of the way (it has benn bugging me for the past week)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I may not be there toonight, but I'll connected all the we in case you might need informations
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: I plan to release a kdesudo-kde4 saturday
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: cool
<Tonio_> :)
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: oh nice :) - did you code the dialogs from scratch, or were you able to subclass something existing?
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: toma helped me to remove the inheritance making the dialog a member of the class and also helped on the big problem, which was writting to the process stdin
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: the new kprocess doesn't have a method for that yet, which was my issue
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: that required specific qt4 knowledge I don't, of course, have
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: okay then :) - well its cool it came that far despite the troubles !
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: yep :)
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: now I have to do the Xauthority things and compatibility with kde4 kdesu
<Tonio_> all that I can do
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: yep, I guess its just old wine on new bottles kinda thing..
<ForgeAus> that reminds me I need to install crossover :)
<ScottK> Debian klamav maintainer just agreed to let me take it, so I'm going to push our package up to Debian.
<txwikinger> apachelogger__: Any more kde4 bugs that need forwarding?
<nixternal> mornin'
<Jucato> moin nixternal
<nixternal> go ScottK go!
<nixternal> muhahaha...
<jpatrick> where?
<nixternal> I am exploiting the hell out of our community for educational benefit :)
<nixternal> he is the new Debian klamav maintainer
<jpatrick> ah, right, cool :)
<Jucato> <ScottK> Debian klamav maintainer just agreed to let me take it, so I'm going to push our package up to Debian.
<manchicken> mornfall: That's a side-effect of an anal programmer whose C++ is weak trying to get rid of warnings :)
<manchicken> It shut up the warnings :)
<manchicken> And it did work :)
<_Shade_> hi there
<_Shade_> is there any issue with mp3 support in hardy on 64 bit boxes?
<jpatrick> _Shade_: not that I know of..
<_Shade_> jpatrick: i have no mp3 support as well as restricted video formats and sound in flash
<jpatrick> _Shade_: have you installed libxime1-ffmpeg?
<jpatrick> !info libxine1-ffmpeg | _Shade_
<ubotu> _shade_: libxine1-ffmpeg (source: xine-lib): mpeg related plugins for libxine1. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.7-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 435 kB, installed size 908 kB
<_Shade_> jpatrick: i'm just trying to install it but it seems there's no such package for hardy
<jpatrick> _Shade_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/libxine1-ffmpeg
<_Shade_> oh typo, sorry
<jpatrick> my fault, I made the mistake first
<_Shade_> jpatrick: ok it seems to "play" it now, the only thing is that i had change the sound server before so i think i need to log in again to get it working
<jpatrick> _Shade_: yes, I think a restart of the sound server is necessary to make it pick up the new plugin
<_Shade_> jpatrick: oops no sound at all now... how do i get back to arts?
<jpatrick> "< jpatrick> _Shade_: yes, I think a restart of the sound server is necessary to make it pick up the new plugin"
<jpatrick> _Shade_: set it in System Settings
<_Shade_> there's no ARTS there
<jpatrick> kde4?
<_Shade_> only alsa, open sound system etc
<_Shade_> kde3
<jpatrick> _Shade_: yeah, pick alsa
<_Shade_> ok testing :)
<jpatrick> apply and happy listening
<_Shade_> something weird is happening
<_Shade_> i clicked apply and the dialog appeared saying "restarting the sound server"... it reaches 100% and doing it again and again
<jpatrick> just let it finish
<_Shade_> well it seems to finish and then the progress bar is at 0 again and going up to 100 :)
<_Shade_> btw i don't know if it's hardy or the 64 bit version (which is rather doubtful but who knows) but it is damn fast
<_Shade_> jpatrick: ok i had no sound after the server restart because the alsamixer had the output set to zero :)
<_Shade_> now everything seems to be ok, thanks
<jpatrick> _Shade_: aha, glad that's fixed :)
<_Shade_> jpatrick: if this is enough to install the package you mentioned... does it make sense to install ubuntu-restricted-extras at all?
<jpatrick> _Shade_: i'd install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<smarter_> jpatrick: !!!
<_Shade_> i discovered a bug by the way :)
<jpatrick> smarter_: ?
<smarter_> jpatrick: just wanted to say hello in an original way :)
<_Shade_> if you plug the removable device in and the hal window appears and you chose to browse its contents, it says that the media device is a file, and not a folder
<smarter_> jpatrick: how is it going?
<jpatrick> smarter_: bonjour, ça va?
<smarter_> jpatrick: bien et toi?
<jpatrick> smarter_: tres bien
<nixternal> wow, I can actually understand what you are saying
<mhb> should I try?
<jpatrick> _Shade_: won't be able to confirm, don't have hardy or removeable media
<jpatrick> nixternal: c'est tres facil :p
<mhb> nixternal: I can make you understand nothing quite easily :o)
<smarter_> jpatrick: do you have some time to re-re-ack bespin and kepas? :}
<jpatrick> smarter_: what did you break this time?? :D
<nixternal> mhb: something hit me last night...you will be within walking distance of UDS and I am jealous!
<_Shade_> jpatrick: i can lend borrow you one :)
<smarter_> jpatrick: for bespin nothing, some guy didn't know that Library GPL == Lesser GPL
<jpatrick> smarter_: oh, you removed a space
<smarter_> very important :)
<jpatrick> smarter_: hehe
<mhb> nixternal: definitely not walking distance, but still, you're right :o)
<smarter_> jpatrick: for kepas, the package revision didn't explicitely said that it was repacked
<jpatrick> smarter_: je peux voir... that
<smarter_> ça? :)
<jpatrick> smarter_: was thinking to much spanish :)
<jpatrick> _Shade_: lend borrow me?
<_Shade_> err lend or borrow? :)
<_Shade_> i had to sleep on english lessons or what :)
<jpatrick> ah, right
<_Shade_> so i can LEND you if you want :P
<smarter_> could someone running hardy please try this: http://pastebin.com/d6fe52a52 and report what is the output of ./qtsql ?
<smarter_> expected result: "QSqlDatabase: available drivers: QPSQL7 QPSQL QMYSQL3 QMYSQL QSQLITE QSQLITE2"(according to bug #179261), result on my system: "QSqlDatabase: available drivers:"
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 179261 in qt4-x11 "libqt4-sql does not include QODBC" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/179261
<stdin> smarter_: lucky you, I've been working on that today and may have a fix :)
<smarter_> stdin: really?
<smarter_> that's cool :)
<smarter_> it prevents me from using qdevelop which I'm also packaging :/
<stdin> yep, I have a new Qt in my PPA you can try
<smarter_> I'll try
<stdin> you just need to install libqt4-plugin-odbc
<stdin> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/tsimpson/ubuntu hardy main
<stdin> you need to load the plugin though, QPluginLoader plugin("/usr/lib/qt4/plugins/sqldrivers/libqsqlodbc.so")
<stdin> or else build it directly into libQtSql
<manchicken> So is there something I can install (e.g. kubuntu4-desktop) that'll just install kde4 desktop?
<stdin> manchicken: kde4-core is a good start :)
<stdin> there isn't a "kubuntu" meta-package yet
<manchicken> Didn't quite think so.
<nixternal> apachelogger__: how do you setup plasma panel to do the double rows?
<stdin> smarter: http://stdin.pastebin.com/df5995fc seems to work foe me now
<smarter> stdin: works here too, thanks :)
 * stdin makes a debdiff
<smarter> what did you changed to make it work?
<stdin> smarter: added an option to build odbc as a plugin (after fixing the configure script to detect it)
<stdin> then just packaged it as libqt4-plugin-odbc :)
<Nightrose> Riddell: thx @ dot :)
<mhb> Nightrose: that was one freaky interview
<Nightrose> mhb: hehe yea
<Nightrose> but good wasn´t it?
<mhb> sure
<Riddell> I don't understand why they interviewed him
<Riddell> surely they should be interviewing gentoo people
<Nightrose> Riddell: the one who did the interview is a freind of markey
<Nightrose> *friend
<Nightrose> and besides...
<Nightrose> it is not any official gentoo newsletter
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Nightrose> I just think it was nicer than the usual interview with standard questions
<Nightrose> more natural
<Nightrose> Riddell: meh - now i have this strange font thing in konqueror as well
<Nightrose> narf
<smarter> jpatrick: ping
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm going up for core-dev on Tuesday (2000 UTC) and if you can, it'd be nice to have you show up and speak in favor.
<nixternal> I will show up and speak
<jpatrick> ScottK: +1 from me :)
<nixternal> only if fed though...I am starving and I don't have food :/
<jpatrick> smarter: I'm on it
<jpatrick> yay, kde-style-domino got through Debian NEW
<Riddell> ScottK: how exciting
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | KDE 4.0.1! http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Meeting Sat 11:00UTC
<nixternal> make it earlier and I will stay up for it tonight :)
<ScottK> Riddell: I didn't ask you to sponsor me when I applied because you hadn't sponsored any Main uploads for me, but since then you have...
<Riddell> ScottK: remind me again which?
<mhb> mmm, core-dev
<mhb> the ambiguity
<mhb> it actually means "core packager", but they make it sound like "most. important. ever." :o)
<ScottK> Riddell: python-qt3, python-qt4, and scribus.
<Riddell> ScottK: all good packages!
<ScottK> That's what I wanted to hear.
<ScottK> ;-)
<Riddell> mhb: tech board do require a commitment to helping with the core goals of ubuntu, rather than just packaging
<mhb> Riddell: what I mean is: this tier system is a good way of giving credit to important people, but I find it rather packager-centric
<nixternal> core-dev is the most important evern in the distro world, w/o it we wouldn't have main, we would have 4 guys sweating over universe, 2 or 3 pushing their non-free garbage to multiverse, and Canonical pushing Parallels :p
<nixternal> had to take the cheap shot
<mhb> say you are a great artist and you really are able to do the best icons for Ubuntu, yet you are not labeled as a part of the core just because the label is for packagers only
<nixternal> but core-dev is just that, the actual developers, not the artists, documentation writers, LoCo members, and such
<mhb> hmm
<mhb> not developers
<mhb> packagers
<nixternal> why not developers? they develop do they not?
<mhb> you can't get there if you never made a package
<nixternal> or developed a package
<mhb> which is okay, there's little point of being there if you never made a package
<nixternal> you can't get there if you have never done package development
<mhb> yep
<mhb> in the normal world
<nixternal> typically you go from contributor -> MOTU -> core-dev
<mhb> do you call people who make packages "developers"?
<mhb> no
<nixternal> I do
<mhb> you cal them "maintainers
<mhb> "
<mhb> call
<nixternal> do you call people who make houses, cars, and candy bars developers? they do
<mhb> or "packagers"
<nixternal> developer: a person who develops
<nixternal> doesn't say what they develop
<nixternal> being a packager requires more than just doing a copyright, control, changelog, and such
<nixternal> you have to at least understand 1 or more languages to create patches, develop install scripts, and such
<mhb> what I mean is:
<mhb> you label a set of people that are packagers "core developers"
<mhb> what about all the other people that make significant contributions, but are not packagers?
<nixternal> they are the core developers for one reason, all of their work is in main, ie. what makes our *buntu installs work
<mhb> do they have a "core artist", "core marketing person" labels?
<mhb> no
<nixternal> what about them? they can strive to become a core-developer
<mhb> you're not counting them as part of the "core"
<jpatrick> we have code-doc :)
<nixternal> what are they contributing to the core?
<mhb> nixternal: so you think they're not important now?
<nixternal> I think everyone is important
<mhb> nixternal: well not, you refuse to label their work as important unless they do packages
<mhb> it's not the core, it's some outer assistance, who cares...
<mhb> that's not true, but I'm trying to show that labels are dangerous
<nixternal> labels are for materialistic people I guess... I could care less what the label is, just do the work and have fun
<nixternal> contributing it contributing, it all has its importance, of course some are more important than others
<mhb> nixternal: well, yes
<nixternal> the core extends from the "core packages"
<mhb> nixternal: but are those labeled as "core developers" more valuable than others?
<nixternal> they can be, yes
<mhb> of course they can
<mhb> but are they?
<nixternal> I think so
<nixternal> w/o them, then what do we do?
<mhb> you see
<nixternal> would be no jobs for marketing if we didn't have core people working on core packages, no need for documentation, no need for, well anybody really
<nixternal> every community has them, every company has them
<mhb> "core developers" are definitely more important than "sometime packager"
<nixternal> true
<mhb> nixternal: but you cannot really say that I (who tries to avoid packages) am less important than them, because we do incomparable work
<ScottK> nixternal: Does this remind you of the eternal "Who's the most important guy on the ship?  The ones in combat or engineering?" argument?
<nixternal> hahahhaha
<mhb> but still, you said a while ago that they are more important than me.
<nixternal> nobody is more important than you mhb :)
<nixternal> put it this way, your work would definitely be useless w/o the core developers
<mhb> "core developers" is actually a label that says "most important"
<mhb> that's what it means
<ScottK> mhb: They key thing about core-dev is being trusted to upload anything into the archive.  I think that is mostly about packaging and judgement, but ability to understand code is important too.
<nixternal> no it isn't, it is a label that says "hey, I have proven myself competent, trustworthy enough to work on the core packages of *buntu"
<mhb> there's not a word about packages in there
<mhb> it's just "core developers"
<nixternal> anyone can be a developer
<mhb> and that's what I'm pretty upset about :o)
<mhb> right
<ScottK> Not that the other skill sets aren't equally important, but they're somewhat orthogonal to the "Do I trust you to be able to upload anything?" question.
<mhb> but not anyone can be a "core developer"
<nixternal> but that doesn't mean they are working on the core of ubuntu
<mhb> just packagers
<nixternal> so you are saying then is that packagers aren't developers..is that what you are trying to distinguish?
<mhb> not all developers are packagers, yes
<mhb> but all people labeled as "core developers" are packagers
<ScottK> nixternal: We're just monkeys stuffing coders marvelous code into packages.
<mhb> which means all developers who're not packagers are not part of the core
<nixternal> I guess so
<nixternal> packagers are developers though
<mhb> sure
<Tm_T> nixternal: hi :))
<Tm_T> and hi to others too
<nixternal> marketing people are developers, documentation writers are developers, artists are developers
<mhb> right
<mhb> but noone is part of the core unless he does packages
<mhb> and that's what I find silly.
<nixternal> they can contribute to the core, but they don't maintain or control the core
<Tm_T> even us "irritating users" are developers ;--P
<mhb> well, back to being a totally worthless guy :o)
<mhb> ScottK: good luck tomorrow (or when it starts)
<mhb> ah, splendid
<ScottK> mhb: It's Tuesday.  Thanks.
<mhb> http://img87.imageshack.us/my.php?image=updatetd0.png
<mhb> I'm still struggling with the idea of making a new "Update your computer" icon
<nixternal> that icon reminds me of a "syncronization" icon or such
<mhb> hrm.
<nixternal> though I have noticed that many OSs and applications tend to use it for an updating symbol though
<mhb> yes
<nixternal> would be better if it was animated
<mhb> I've managed to make sure KDE is using a different icon for "Refresh" and "Reboot"
<nixternal> otherwise I would think it is just a quick launch for my synchronization application
<mhb> hrm.
<ScottK> Maybe a small explosion (click on this or your computer will melt).
<nixternal> http://www.flmnh.ufl.edu/omt/imgs/updates/mac_update1.jpg
<nixternal> like something along the lines of the image in the top left of the mac updater
<mhb> I can't really say the "globe" helps
<mhb> what does it mean?
<nixternal> software updating
<nixternal> granted I would think of "webpage refreshing" with it
<mhb> I don't really associate a globe with software
<nixternal> something like a software box with those arrows
<nixternal> or the package icon used with Adept
<mhb> what you should tell is "you're refreshing your desktop"
<mhb> but not rebooting
<nixternal> reboot icon should be a boot with the letters "RE" superimposed :p
<mhb> heh, that'd be too english-centric
<nixternal> true
<nixternal> but set it up like the keyboard locales with the flags
<nixternal> each LANG gets its own meaning :)
<mhb> I'm not sure how you say "reboot" in Germand, but it would be something with "wieder"
<mhb> aaah, inspiration
<jpatrick> http://dict.tu-chemnitz.de/dings.cgi?lang=en&service=en-de&opterrors=0&optpro=0&query=reboot&iservice=&comment=
<nixternal> ~hehe
<nixternal> wow, just made a laugh a destructor...WATCH OUT!
<jpatrick> great website that^^
<nixternal> I love how our professor tries to trick us with "Explain why requirements models are logical models rather than physical models."
<jjesse> i use imaginary numbers then
<nixternal> lol
<Tm_T> nixternal: any news about our shipment?
<nixternal> haven't gotten anything yet Tm_T
<Tm_T> roger :)
<Tm_T> I will be bit "away" for some time (lost my adsl connection perhaps for a week) :-P
<nixternal> ouch
<mhb> argh
<mhb> http://img137.imageshack.us/img137/9233/update1ca9.png
<mhb> guess what made me sad
<Tm_T> me?
<mhb> no, I mean after I looked at the picture
<Tm_T> mmmgh, still me?
<mhb> close, but no
<jpatrick> the fact that it's our logo?
<smarter> mhb: It's the kanonical logo? :)
<mhb> smarter: yeah.
<mhb> I felt at first that a cycle with our colours would do a good update icon
<mhb> a) it's a cycle, symbol of refreshing, updating b) it still resembles Kubuntu, i.e. that what is to be updated
<mhb> but I guess canonical would protest, so I have to build on this idea a little more
<mhb> http://img152.imageshack.us/img152/7384/update2gt9.png
<mhb> I think I'm getting close
<mhb> so, do you like the idea?
<mhb> of course, the implementation is crude
<Nightrose> hmm i think something is wrong with ktorrent kde4´s desktop file - I can´t open a torrent with it from within firefox and when i download it and open it from dolphin I get an error and ktoorent gets opened with the torrent correctly - can someone try confirm that?
<Nightrose> +to
<mhb> arr, torrents be bad for your health :o)
<mhb> nah, just kidding. I can't.
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Nightrose> I wnatz my torrentz *g*
<Nightrose> well it works when I download them and open from dolphin - but that is not really comfortable
<_StefanS_> hey manchicken
<_StefanS_> manchicken: still working on adept for kde3?
<manchicken> I haven't been for a while.
<jpatrick> smarter: you may want to add another user id to your key (smarter@ubuntu.com for example)
<smarter> jpatrick: I've an ID for my @ubuntu and @gmail address
<smarter> but I don't think I send the @ubuntu one online
<jpatrick> hmm
<smarter> And I hope that spammers don't read ubuntu irc logs :)
<jpatrick> don't worry, @ubuntu addresses get spammed anyway
 * coreymon77 writes down the emails on his spam list
<jpatrick> hi vorian
<vorian> hello jpatrick
<daskreech> !info lemonpos hardy
<ubotu> Package lemonpos does not exist in hardy
<vorian> lol
<daskreech> !info lemonpos-kde4 hardy
<ubotu> Package lemonpos-kde4 does not exist in hardy
<daskreech> grrr
<vorian> err
<jpatrick> daskreech: it's in NEW
<vorian> !info kgrab-kde4
<ubotu> Package kgrab-kde4 does not exist in gutsy
<vorian> !info kgrab-kde4 hardy
<ubotu> Package kgrab-kde4 does not exist in hardy
<daskreech> ah ok :)
<vorian> silly ubotu
<vorian> very exciting though :)
<vorian> i'll have to open a little store so I can use it
 * daskreech has one you can borrow
<vorian> really?
<vorian> is it mexico too?
<vorian> :D
<daskreech> >_>
<daskreech> <_<
<daskreech> Not if the wrong people ask
<vorian> haha
<jpatrick> !yay | jp's first package in Debian: http://qa.debian.org/developer.php?login=jpatrick@kubuntu.org \o/
<ubotu> jp's first package in Debian: http://qa.debian.org/developer.php?login=jpatrick@kubuntu.org \o/: Glad you made it! :-)
<vorian> congrats jpatrick :)
<smarter> jpatrick: congrats :)
<jpatrick> still have to get the other 6 in my todo in but, oh well :) thanks
<smarter> jpatrick: I'm still not sure what I should do with the oxygen cursor set
<jpatrick> smarter: what did apachelogger_ say?
<smarter> the package is now in sid(http://packages.debian.org/sid/oxygencursors) but the package has a still a not standard name and some .svgs files left in the .diff.gz
<smarter> apachelogger_: what did you say? :)
<jpatrick> smarter: I think merging the package from sid in and making the necessary changes would be the best way
<jpatrick> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55282/ - heh, we have a whole row of Kubuntu devs now :)
<jpatrick> I'm off to bed, night!
<nosrednaekim> night
<smarter> 'night mate
<Riddell> jpatrick: kubuntu bingo?
<jpatrick> Riddell: and looks like you're the winner at the top!
 * nosrednaekim has added himself as a agenda item :)
<Riddell> yay
<Riddell> nosrednaekim: got a wiki page?
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<nosrednaekim> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Nosrednaekim
#kubuntu-devel 2008-02-09
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: hey! youre finally applying for membership
<coreymon77> !
<nosrednaekim> :)
<coreymon77> Riddell: since i cant make it to the meeting tomorrow, i need my sleep
<coreymon77> Riddell: i hereby give my 900000000% +1 to nosrednaekim, he really deserves it
<nosrednaekim> oooooo wait.... 6am tomorrow morning? youch....
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: yup
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: id love to be there, i just cant
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: but i give you my +1 now
<coreymon77> Riddell: okay?
<nosrednaekim> I think its acceptable if you send it to the mailing list.
<claydoh> that reminds me tu set up my wireless connection so I can join in tomorrow...
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: trust me, i know, i applied through the mailing list, they made an exception for me since i could never make it to the meetings
<nosrednaekim> ^_^
<coreymon77> man, id really like to be there for nosrednaekim, but i just cant
<coreymon77> that really sucks
<nosrednaekim> haha, hope I can be there....
<nosrednaekim> claydoh: hey, would you mind asking them to consider membership after 11:30
<coreymon77> Riddell: ping
<coreymon77> Riddell: you there?
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: then i could be there for you too!
<nosrednaekim> coreymon77: nah... its past midnight there.
<claydoh> they should, but I will try to remember that for you :0
<coreymon77> claydoh: where did Riddell go?
<nosrednaekim> coreymon77: he lives in UTC time... its past midnight there
<claydoh> coreymon77: dunno, prob asleep?
<coreymon77> so, im on irc past midnight
<coreymon77> just not at 6 am
<coreymon77> claydoh: how long is the meeting expected to go
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: because we are in the same time zone right?
<nosrednaekim> coreymon77: hour ussually
<nosrednaekim> coreymon77: EST
<coreymon77> yup
<claydoh> dunno, usually from what I see, it is about an hour, tho some loot to have gone longer
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: so you are asking them to delay the member consideration for a good 4.5 hours?
<claydoh> I have not made it in a while, many meetings are after a night shift for me, so I can't make it
<nosrednaekim> no.... 11:30 UTC
<coreymon77> oh
<coreymon77> which is?
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: for us
<nosrednaekim> 6:30
<coreymon77> oh, still cant make it
<ForgeAus> hey cory :)
 * claydoh thinks sleep is overrated :) 5-6hrs is plenty
<Jucato> looks like I won't be able to come to the meeting *again*... sorry :(
<Jucato> oh wait... 11+8 = 19... 7pm... might make it after all :(
<Jucato> er :)
<apachelogger__> nixternal: multirow is done automagically, when space doesn't last anymore
<apachelogger__> jpatrick: I saied merging btw, and get the debian maintainer to have a look at our changes, since they are probably as useful to them as to us
<Hobbsee> oh, so that's why i can't go to bed yet.
 * jpatrick waves to the channel
<jpatrick> apachelogger__: poke pusling in #debian-qt-kde then :)
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: you do syncs?
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: not usually.  there's a sync script, though.  why?
<jpatrick> bug #190320
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 190320 in ubuntu "Please sync kde-style-domino 0.4-1  (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/190320
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: it tends to be more effective to wait for them to us ethe proper scripts
<Hobbsee> i'll only tend to sync things if it's something massively broken and important
<jpatrick> I used requestsync
<Riddell> ** Kubuntu meeting in three minutes #ubuntu-meeting
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: Riddell can sync xwith teh proper scripts
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: are your hands frozen or are you !leet? :D
<Hobbsee> the latter.
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: i don't work for canonical.
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: didn't say you did
<Hobbsee> jpatrick: to expand on that, using the leet scripts that work well require access on canonical machines, which only employees have.
<jpatrick> Hobbsee: ah, I see.
<mhb> smarter: still working on it
<smarter> ok
<jpatrick> kiefer: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/HelpingKubuntu
<kiefer> Thanks mate
<jpatrick> kiefer: take a look at that, and tell us what you'd prefer to spacialize in
<kiefer> Okay, just finished reading it and heres my thoughts-
<kiefer> Im currently studying for a diploma in IT (Programming and Software Dev.) So programming is a possibility, Im a pretty good Doc Writer (If I do say so) so that sounds like a good starting option, and as for artwork...well...im crap - lol :P
<jpatrick> kiefer: nixternal is your man if you want doc work
<kiefer> Would that be a good place for me to start?
<jpatrick> I think the focus now is KDE 4 docs
<kiefer> Some simple programming work would also be happily accepted, Im always willing to learn new things
<kiefer> Ive been writing C/C++ code for about a year
<kiefer> and Java for about 2 years
<Jucato> re KDE 4 docs... the most important part is actually creating them afaik... but yeah, nixternal is the one you should poke about tit
<Jucato> it*
<Jucato> damn typo...
<kiefer> Haha
<jpatrick> kiefer: bzr co --lightweight http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-doc/ubuntu-doc/kubuntu-hardy
<kiefer> How should I go about contacting him?
<jussi01> kiefer: bug fixing is also always a good thing ;)
<jpatrick> kiefer: he's in here, sleeping
<kiefer> always :)
<Jucato> kiefer: when he's awake (in a few hours), just mention his name :)
<jpatrick> kiefer: that command will get you the lastest documentation, that you can look around at
<kiefer> Haha will do, im in Australia, and its like 10pm here, Ill be awake till about 4am
<kiefer> Okay sweet, ill grab it now
<kiefer> Thanks :)
<jpatrick> kiefer: as for programming, you could ask mhb
<Jucato> kiefer: oh then tomorrow.. around.. um... hm.. Hobbsee what time (your time) do you usually catch nixternal?
<Jucato> jpatrick: for python, that is
 * Hobbsee thinks
<Hobbsee> lunchtime or something?
<Hobbsee> afternoon?
<kiefer> Well im always around so i will no doubt cross paths with him soon :P
<Jucato> he'll be awake in a few (1 or 2) hours I bet
<kiefer> Yeah ill be around, im watching Bad Boys atm, and it only just started so, ill be around
<kiefer> And mhb, when should he be around?
<Jucato> he's one of our python go-to guys... he should be around around this time iirc...
<jussi01> he was just in the meeting before
<mhb> kiefer: no clue
<kiefer> Lmao damn..
<Jucato> oh yeah right... he's here
<kiefer> mhb: Well tell him to PM when he is around :)
<kiefer> PM me*
<mhb> kiefer: I'll have something now, I'll PM you later today, if you don't mind
<kiefer> No problem, Im gonna be around for a few hours anyway :)
<mhb> I'm off, will be back later today.
<mhb> my +1 to Mike if he appears :o)
<kiefer> Yeah Im off to make some food (Japanese noodles ftw :P) I'll be back in an hour or two to get more indo on how I can help :)
<kiefer> info*
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: !!!!!!!!
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: #ubuntu-meeting
<jpatrick> :-)
<nosrednaekim> sorry!
<nosrednaekim> the alarm did wakemeup...lol
<Lure> ups, forgot about meeting...
<jpatrick> ....
<Hobbsee> bad Lure.
* jpatrick changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Welcome to the Kubuntu developers channel | KDE 4.0.1! http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.1.php | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Meeting Wed 20 23:00UTC
 * Hobbsee almost forgot
<nosrednaekim> <_<
<Lure> Hobbsee: kids need me too ;-)
 * Lure -> lunch, bbl for plasma meeting at least
<Hobbsee> Lure: you're very wanted, then ;)
<jpatrick> Wed 20 23:00UTC < right date?
<Jucato> I was about to ask.. what day would that be...
<jpatrick> on our two-week thing, yes
<claydoh> I might be able to make it to the next meeting too !
<claydoh> yay
<claydoh> i think I have that day off, usually am working
 * Hobbsee won't be
<Hobbsee> not that it makes much difference at this point, but still
<Jucato> Hobbsee: it makes much difference... you're one of the very few people whose +1 is a heavyweight :)
<Jucato> we only have +0.5 :D
<Hobbsee> heh
<Hobbsee> sure, but only on memberships and such now
 * Hobbsee wonders how easy it is to get teh old kmenu back
<nosrednaekim> Hobbsee: easy
<nosrednaekim> if you are talking about KDE4
<Jucato> Hobbsee: just use the Application Launcher Menu
<Jucato> plasmoid
<Hobbsee> ah right
<Hobbsee> nosrednaekim: yes
<nosrednaekim> Hobbsee: yes, there is a "traditional" menu applet
<Jucato> it's called the.. um... hm...
<Hobbsee> ah goody
<Jucato> Application Launcher Menu
 * Hobbsee would only switch back at 4.1, most likely
<Hobbsee> set it up a lot like gnome
<Hobbsee> assuming all the bits were there
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: so is the other one ;)
<Jucato> nosrednaekim: the kickoff one is "Application Launcher" only...
<Jucato> notice the word "Menu"
<nosrednaekim> Jucato: oh excuse me... never mind :)
<nosrednaekim> ya... it was cut off in my little add applet dialog ^_^
<Jucato> :P
<claydoh> wow apparently I am now the lead for my (extremely inactive)LoCo team
<andersin> Is there a naming scheme for packages containing plasma applets (e.g. start with kde4-plasmoid-.....)
 * mhb is back, if anyone wanted a word with him
<mhb> kiefer: ping
<mhb> hrm
<mhb> is it me or has Ubuntu (again) developed an utility without looking at Kubuntu and checking for a common backend?
<mhb> is research really the uncool thing to do?
<mhb> or why do people totally forget it?
<claydoh> the disk manager thing?
<mhb> yeah
<claydoh> I just read that now
<claydoh> I agree
<claydoh> is there anything better for QT/KDE?
<smarter> link?
<smarter> We have mountconfig in guidance
<mhb> claydoh: we have the very same config tool
<mhb> claydoh: for 3 releases at least
<mhb> so the sane thing to do would be to come over and say "hi, we want that too, could we arrange for a common backend so we have to write less code"?
<claydoh> lol sane
<mhb> bad word... "wise" maybe
<mhb> I'd understand if they used a different language or something... but when they use Python like us and they fail to contact us
<mhb> it's a perfect example of a bad planning
<claydoh> no, sane was good :)
<mhb> I expect them to say "sorry, our code is almost finished now, we're not going to do anything for any common core, if you want it, *you* do it"
<mhb> typisch ubuntisch ... man, one silly post and I'm so mad :o)
<kiefer> Wow that was a great movie... Im back :)
<mhb> kiefer: which one?
<kiefer> Bad boys and Bad Boys II :P
 * jpatrick considers dumping Debian development
<mhb> why so?
<mhb> jpatrick: I thought you've just started
<Jucato> oh mhb, just the guy I'm looking for. do you have any recommended learning resource for Python for an intermediate C++ programmer like me?
<mhb> Jucato: web or book?
<mhb> I myself learned the basics from "Learning Python"
<Jucato> web or ebook.. can't afford to buy another book at the moment :(
<jussi01> isnt there an ebook in the repos?
<Jucato> dive into python? is it good?
<jussi01> !info diveintopython
<ubotu> diveintopython (source: diveintopython): free Python book for experienced programmers. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4-2ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 340 kB, installed size 4220 kB
<Jucato> the part about "experienced programmers" is the one that scares me :D
<nosrednaekim> yeah.. dive into python is good!
<mhb> jpatrick: so what's the problem?
<kiefer> Ive skimmed through dievintopython, and if you have done some C/C++ you should be able to comprehend most of it
<Jucato> yeah jpatrick?
<jussi01> where is the book once you install the package?
<Jucato> [Notice] -jpatrick- Sorry, I'm not here (not here ...) <-- hehehe
<Jucato> jussi01: /usr/share/doc
<nosrednaekim> jussi01: thats the purpose of dpkg -L ;)
<jussi01> Jucato: ahh, thanks
<Jucato> kiefer: yeah I've done C++.. but not so extensive. only finished my book last month, so I'm still a bit green
<kiefer> Haha ohk, it tends to use lingo/jargon from other languages and show you their pythin counterparts
<Jucato> of course, Dive into Python is updated May 2004 according to the site :)
<kiefer> python*
<Jucato> pythin... nice way to pronounce it ;)
<jussi01> Jucato: I also have a free one from the web, more aimed at beginners, but you might want to look at it - byteofpython
<kiefer> Haha, Acer520 laptop keyboard - a little annoying
<jussi01> Jucato: I can email it across if you like
<jpatrick> mhb: they have some "relibtoolize all KDE packages"
<Jucato> jussi01: if I can't find it in 5 minutes :)
<jussi01> Jucato: kk :P
<jpatrick> ...policy
<jpatrick> mhb: and I've tried five different ways I've found of doing it, and it doesn't cut the cheese...
<Jucato> jussi01: of course I found it and downloaded it already :P
<Jucato> thanks mhb, kiefer, jussi01
<Jucato> I actually have a python book, "Practical Python"... unfortunately it left me more bewildered than enlightened after reading it
<Jucato> it does have some pretty nifty "practical" projects though
<mhb> jpatrick: packaging isn't much fun anyway
<jpatrick> http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2005/12/msg00439.html - background
<mhb> jpatrick: I myself am trying to minimize my participation in FLOSS projects so I can kind of live the other life
<Jucato> mhb: good luck with that...
<jpatrick> Jucato: as for Python books, I tried many and didn't like them, coded by just fiddling with it
<Jucato> jpatrick: although I'm wondering why they are worrying/addressing that *now*, when KDE 4 practically resolves that admin/ problem, and we're not going to have much more 3.5.x releases in the future
<mhb> kiefer: so, you wanted to talk to me about...
<Jucato> jpatrick: heh I'm not the tutorial type of guy I've realized... so I'm looking for good (e)books. :)
<jpatrick> Jucato: that message is 3 years old
<Jucato> jpatrick: lol! didn't look at the date hahaha
<jpatrick> Jucato: and yes, cmake kills off any "relibtoolize" hell
<kiefer> mhb: sorry i was reading something - Yeah i was interested in developing, starting with something simple, PM me maybe?
<mhb> kiefer: I'm pretty sure we can talk here
<mhb> it's on topic, after all
<nosrednaekim> python bindings were just released for plasma.... ^_^
<kiefer> Haha *Looks around the room cautiously* *whispers: you think its safe?*
<nosrednaekim> kiefer: what languages do you know?
<apachelogger> jpatrick: what exactly is the problem with the admin dir?
<kiefer> Been programming C/C++ for about 1 year, and Java for 2 or so years though i havent done C/C++ for a while
<jpatrick> apachelogger: read mail
<kiefer> And a tiny bit of ASM, nothing very helpfull though lol
<mhb> kiefer: I'm pretty sure it's safe... I mean I was creating sites with pornographic content even before I was of age :o)
<mhb> makes a good reference :o)
<kiefer> roffffl
<apachelogger> jpatrick: "evil and unnecessary files in it" not that this would explain it :P
<kiefer> So, I was told if i wanted to get in on developing and contributing, i would need to speak to you mhb
<mhb> kiefer: sure
<Jucato> hhahah I specifically mentioned python :)
<Jucato> so don't blame me :P
<kiefer> But, the only issue is-
<mhb> most of the apps we do are Python/QT, because you can do more in less time with python
<kiefer> im a native windows guy, i only migrated to kubuntu a month or so ago, still learning my way around
<mhb> same as with any higher-level language
<kiefer> Yah, i took a peak a some python source, didnt seem to complex
<jpatrick> apachelogger: basically a KDE package should not Depend: on a ton of other stuff, but the things it actually needs
<mhb> kiefer: nah, it's pretty simple, that's the beauty of it
<kiefer> it shouldnt take me long to grasp the basics of Python
<kiefer> Haha ^_^
<apachelogger> jpatrick: other stuff would for example be?
<jpatrick> apachelogger: and for some reason, admin creates a recursive dependency hell
<apachelogger> well, recursive does mean it depends on the package eitherway, doesn't it?
<kiefer> I was hoping to get something simple to do first off, as i dont wanna commit to something i cant do
<mhb> kiefer: of course, if you preferred the classic way of C++, you can join the KDE upstream project (those guys who participate in KDE)
<mhb> but I guess starting with Kubuntu is a good thing
<mhb> then perhaps finding the thing you like most
<mhb> we're very beginner-friendly here
<kiefer> haha ive noticed
<jpatrick> apachelogger: example: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55342/
<kiefer> im rather keen to learn python
<kiefer> ive found there are few languages that cant be grasped in a short time after learning languages like C/C++ and Java
<apachelogger> jpatrick: well, pretty obvious it's recursive...
<apachelogger> ...which makes it a kinda pointless issue IMHO
<apachelogger> pointless issues should either be fixed 100% automagically or not at all
<jpatrick> apachelogger: yep, I know, but they're so keen on it
 * jussi01 does a hardy dance :D "its hardy time, hardy time... "
<apachelogger> mhhh, makes me not wanna join development I guess
<mhb> kiefer: well, the main python project we have (which sadly doesn't have much attention) is guidance
<apachelogger> jpatrick: would be a perfect job for people which get paied for the time they invest ;-)
<mhb> it's a set of python/kde configuration tools
<apachelogger> mhb: is there actually any port going on right now?
 * apachelogger is wondering whether embedding the KDE 3 version in the KDE 4 systemsettings would work
<kiefer> mhb: Sounds cool, is there anything I can be responsible for? Im also getting into Doc writing..
<mhb> kiefer: get the source code by "apt-get source kde-guidance" and take a look at it
<kiefer> Will do
<mhb> kiefer: try to read the code and understand what it does
<mhb> I think the "userconfig" module is especially good for that - it's rather simple
<kiefer> Alright, ill get back at you in 5-10 mins
<mhb> sure
<mhb> apachelogger: no.
<apachelogger> nice
 * apachelogger goes testing
<mhb> apachelogger: I've done some systemsettings KDE4 testing myself
<kiefer> mhb: where will the source be DL'd to?
<mhb> your local directory
<kiefer> Ohk, cheers
<apachelogger> mhb: got anywhere?
<mhb> apachelogger: yes and no.
<apachelogger> cool ;-)
<mhb> apachelogger: the good thing is that systemsettings' entries are just .desktop files
<mhb> apachelogger: the bad thing is the parser is very strict, so they must be bound with another .desktop file which must contain a link to a KDE4 KCM module
<mhb> so you can't just create a .desktop file with a "Exec=" option and wish that it executes correctly
<mhb> it doesn't
<mhb> if it doesn't contain a link to the KCM library, it ignores the .desktop file
<apachelogger> :S
<apachelogger> mhb: could we create some wrapper libraries?
<apachelogger> very basic code, just to invoce the actual cm
<mhb> well, we could create a "dummy" KCM library that executes what we want it to
<mhb> that could be possible
<mhb> but it's not trivial
<apachelogger> :S
<apachelogger> so we probably should patch the parser
<mhb> yes, that's option 2
<mhb> I expect it to be a bit easier
<mhb> but you'd still have to do some code digging before you hit the gold
<kiefer> mhb: So ive skimmed through some of the source, and most of it seems pretty self explanitory - Nothing i cant cope with
<mhb> kiefer: I guess we should start with Qt/KDE introduction
<kiefer> If you think thats whats needed, im really following your guidance here lol
<mhb> kiefer: well those apps need porting to a new version of Qt, Qt4 (they're written in Qt3). The first task would be to design the UI in a Qt4 GUI building tool called "Qt designer"
<kiefer> okay
<kiefer> do continue..
<mhb> it has a package in Kubuntu called "qt4-designer"
<kiefer> should i be getting that now?
<mhb> sure
<Jucato> btw there's also https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay/PyKDE from Riddell
<mhb> you can launch the app using the command "python userconfig.py" or "python mountconfig.py" in the respective directory
<mhb> so I guess your first "real" job should be to open mountconfig, launch the Qt4 Designer app and recreate the UI of mountconfig in that application
<mhb> (I've already got userconfig covered, that's why I recommend mountconfig)
<kiefer> okie doke
<kiefer> ill have a look at mountconfig while qt4-designer is installing
<mhb> kiefer: the Qt designer app is really great, because you can drag and drop GUI elements pretty fast
<mhb> you'll get to know what they are called and stuff...
<kiefer> Haha, So it should be pretty simple? just mimic the existing interface right?
<mhb> yeah
<kiefer> Sounds easy
<mhb> kiefer: actually the old "mountconfig" makes a mistake of having the UI hardcoded
<mhb> that's not a good practice because modifying it later is hard
<kiefer> ohk, yeah i can see where your coming from
<mhb> using the Qt Designer you can create & edit stuff really easily, and it'll produce a file that can be used directly by your app
<Jucato> dynamically loaded too right?
<mhb> right
<kiefer> wow, handy
<kiefer> Uh-Oh...
<mhb> trouble?
<kiefer> Lemme paste-bin it
<kiefer> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55347/
<mhb> kiefer: hmm
<mhb> kiefer: it looks like somebody started with UI porting already
<mhb> that's good
<kiefer> Lol. the early bird gets the worm
<mhb> you can try opening mountconfig-qt4.ui in Qt Designer
<kiefer> Okay, will do - its installing now
<kiefer> would the .ui file be in the mountconfig dir?
<mhb> hmm
<kiefer> i only see 'fuser_ui.ui"
<mhb> yes
<mhb> you use Gutsy, I presume
<kiefer> Yeah
<mhb> okay, plan B
<mhb> you need to fetch the most up-to-date code by:
<mhb> svn co svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/branches/extragear/kde3/utils/guidance (it creates a guidance/ directory with the code)
<mhb> it uses the Version Control System called SVN to check out (fetch) the most recent version of guidance in the KDE SVN server
<kiefer> ohk, im installing svn atm :P
<kiefer> okay done, where did it place the guidance/ dir?
<mhb> in the current directory again
<mhb> I hope
<kiefer> haha ...yep it did
<mhb> does it still produce the error when you run "python mountconfig.py" ?
<kiefer> ...yeah, unfortunatly
<mhb> hrm, must be some library
<mhb> is your system fully updated?
<kiefer> i believe so yeah
<kiefer> though, i am rather kubuntu newb
<mhb> strange
<kiefer> so i wouldnt trust what i say lol
<mhb> could you try running "sudo apt-get update" in the console
<kiefer> sure
<mhb> (which refreshes the list of packages)
<kiefer> yup, a big list
<kiefer> lol
<mhb> then try "sudo apt-get build-dep kde-guidance"
<kiefer> kk
<mhb> that should update (or install) all packages that are needed to build guidance
<mhb> I hope it helps
<kiefer> haha i guess we'll find out soon :P
<kiefer> my net speed is suprisingley fast tonoght...
<kiefer> well, for wireless anyway ^_^
<kiefer> tonight*
<kiefer> 179kb/s isnt bad considering its a pretty weak signal, the walls in my house are rather thick
<mhb> Riddell: out of curiousity - are we going to see an official announcement about UDS soon?
<kiefer> mhb: okay, all guidance build packages now installed...
<mhb> kiefer: did it help?
<kiefer> mhb: yup, works perfectly now :P
<mhb> thank God
<Riddell> mhb: at some point yes, dunno when
<kiefer> haha
<mhb> Riddell: okay, thanks.
<kiefer> mhb: So should I move onto building a copy of it in qt4-designer now?
<mhb> kiefer: well, first open the "mountconfig-qt4.ui" file and check how complete it is
<kiefer> will do
<kiefer> where should "mountconfig-qt4.ui" be located?
<mhb> in the mountconfig/ directory
<mhb> in the SVN checkout
<mhb> is it there?
<kiefer> the only 'ui file in there is fuser_ui.ui    :S
<kiefer> .ui*
<mhb> hmm
<mhb> that means only one thing
<kiefer> the world is coming to an end?
<jjesse> i broke it?
<kiefer> aliens exist?
<mhb> that I myself have tried to do it earlier
<mhb> well
<mhb> let me paste bin it
<kiefer> okie
<kiefer> though i must warn you, while i greatly appreciate all the time you spending helping me out here, its almost 3:30am here, and i need sleep soon lol
<mhb> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55355/
<mhb> ah, sorry
<kiefer> Haha no problem, ive still got 15-30 mins in me
<kiefer> with the pastebin text, i should save that as a *insert file extension here* file?
<mhb> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/55356/ for the fuser_ui-qt4.ui
<mhb> as a .ui file
<mhb> both of them
<kiefer> okie doke
<mhb> hmm
<mhb> so I guess the best thing to do
<mhb> would be to look at those two
<mhb> and create a .ui file for serviceconfig
<mhb> I haven't tried that one yet :o)
<mhb> now you have reference examples, which is even better :o)
<kiefer> yeah :P cheers
<mhb> so I propose you go to sleep today and try it tomorrow or whenever you have time
<kiefer> haha, ill poke around for a bit then head off
<mhb> great ... I hope we'll meet again :o)
<kiefer> me too :)
<kiefer> So to clarify, my goals for 2moz are: *Insert goals here please :) *
<nosrednaekim> two words "world domination"
<kiefer> thats been a goal for a long time ^_^
<mhb> kiefer: just try and sketch the serviceconfig UI in the Qt4 designer app
<kiefer> okay, ill hop to it in the morning, for now i think your right - bed time *yawns*
<mhb> once you think it behaves well (there's a Preview option there so you can check how it looks like), we'll move on
<kiefer> Night guys
<kiefer> okay awesome :)
<mhb> night
<nosrednaekim> night
<mhb> and thanks
<mhb> hope you don't change your mind in the morning :o)
<Jucato> (too late)
<nosrednaekim> heh
<mhb> right.
<Jucato> mhb got himself an apprentice :)
<mhb> Jucato: well
 * Jucato imagines mhb in a Donald Trump way :)
<mhb> Jucato: I've lost ~3 of those real fast
<Jucato> ok, now that Trump image fits perfectly then :P
 * Jucato imagines mhb point... "You're fired"
<mhb> hehe :o)
<mhb> it's usually "thanks for the enthusiasm, I hope to hear from you soon"
<mhb> and they never come back
<mhb> not that I'm angry :o)
<mhb> that's how it works
<mhb> for every 3 of them there's one nosrednaekim that stays
<mhb> and that counts
<Jucato> oh nosrednaekim was your apprentice?
<mhb> nosrednaekim: congratulations on so many +1s at the meeting
 * Jucato stays away....
<mhb> no, not really
 * nosrednaekim is now a multimillion $ reality show winner....
<Jucato> do you still need nixternal's +1? same as claydoh?
<nosrednaekim> yeah, I think so
<Jucato> won't be too hard :)
<Jucato> just give nixternal a shiny holographic vista sticker and you're good to go :P
<mhb> nosrednaekim: too bad my +1 doesn't count (yet), otherwise you'd get it :o)
<Jucato> mhb: you'll have your chance... council changes in May :D
<mhb> excellent
<mhb> better start my campaign soon
<nosrednaekim> mhb: I think you've been doing the campaign for the past two years :)
<nosrednaekim> mhb: BTW, how is the new restricted manager going?
<jussi01> !nixternal
<ubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<nosrednaekim> bwahaha
<Jucato> mhb: what campaign? as if you had any competition around :)
 * jussi01 goes to nominate, just so mhb can feel good when he wins...
<Jucato> 3 months too early? :)
<jussi01> Jucato: you can never start too early :P
 * Jucato winds back the clock to 2006
<Jucato> ok start now :)
<jussi01> LOL
<mhb> jussi01: well, there will be 2 places anyway
<mhb> nosrednaekim: I wanted to hack on it right now, but I mentored a newcomer for a while
<mhb> nosrednaekim: it's pretty much working, just 2 larger things to do: download progress and notification icon
<jussi01> hehe, dont think Im really experienced enough to go for it really...
<mhb> I guess so.
<nosrednaekim> I thought adept_batch had download rate?
<mhb> nosrednaekim: it does
<mhb> nosrednaekim: but you need to download firmware, too
<mhb> nosrednaekim: for some drivers
 * jussi01 goes to reboot, from the live cd to hardy
<nosrednaekim> oh.... right.
<mhb> nosrednaekim: and that has to be done within r-m
<Jucato> speaking of adept batch...
<Jucato> mhb: I think there's a bug, dunno if it's really adept_batch, but looks more like language-selector-qt. since it's python, you might want to check it out or send someone to check it out :)
<mhb> Jucato: in hardy? # ?
<Jucato> bug 129186
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 129186 in adept "language-selector-qt false success notification" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/129186
<mhb> there's a bug in Kaffeine that forced me to use Totem for viewing MPFC yesterday
<Jucato> since gutsy...
<Jucato> I'm actually thinking it's language-selector-qt, despite my last comment. seems like Adept Batch does return a value depending on success or failure, but the selector doesn't do anything about it if the user cancels downloading
<Jucato> er.. not my last comment, but the 2nd to the last :P
 * Jucato will have to ask mornfall or yuriy for some small adept help next week if he still can't figure out how Installer works by then...
<nosrednaekim> http://en.andregondim.eti.br/?p=5 << ubuntu catch-up ^_^
<mhb> nosrednaekim: I've ranted about it a while ago
<mhb> nosrednaekim: it's not nice of them to dismiss our implementation and hack their own backend without trying to ask us on cooperating
<nosrednaekim> heh... was some of the code borrowed from our mount config?
<mhb> nosrednaekim: they've never asked about sharing code
<Jucato> maybe they just took :)
<mhb> nosrednaekim: so unless they took it without saying, they developed their own backend
<nosrednaekim> ouch.....
<mhb> which means someone will have to create a common backend soon
<mhb> or otherwise, their app will get all the fixes and we'll just bit rot
<mhb> I'm afraid they're going to say "sorry, our backend is finished, if you want to have a common core, *you* write it"
<nosrednaekim> which is painfully typical.
<mhb> so some good-natured Kubuntu fellow will have to fix their incorrect approach to research
<nosrednaekim> >.<
<coreymon77> hi everyone
<coreymon77> how did the meeting go
<mhb> it was not much
<coreymon77> did nosrednaekim get +1?
<mhb> yes but there wasn't enough council members
<coreymon77> he deserves it
<coreymon77> he deserved it before i ever did
<coreymon77> i would have been there, it was just too early for me
<mhb> Riddell: do you think that someone would add the packaging bits to the jockey kde frontend if I managed to finish the code soon?
 * ScottK guesses jpatrick or apachelogger_ would be all over it.
<apachelogger_> hehe
<ScottK> Am I wrong?
<apachelogger_> mhb: ye can bet your keyboard on that :P
<mhb> apachelogger_: groovy.
<apachelogger_> mhb: finished, just need the code :P
<mhb> apachelogger_: I'm trying
 * apachelogger_ is branching k-d-s
<manchicken> So, I've heard that there are going to be better Perl bindings for KDE4.
<manchicken> Ooh: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Perl+Qt4?content=69747
<mhb> Perl?
<mhb> hmm
<manchicken> Yea :)
<mhb> I love Python.
<mhb> really.
<manchicken> That's cool.
<manchicken> Perl and Python know how to play nice from what I've heard :P
<apachelogger_> I love Ruby.
<manchicken> They're both pretty strong glue languages.
<mhb> of course, Lisp is nice, too :o)
<manchicken> Ruby is neat, syntactically, but its runtime is slow and buggy still.
<manchicken> Perl has been around for 20 years now.  Python's been around at least half as long.  Ruby needs to take time to catch up.
 * manchicken doesn't follow Python as much since it doesn't pay his bills...
<manchicken> Woah woah woah, this guy replaced all of the Qt4 array-type classes (e.g. qvector, qlist) with Perl arrays...
<manchicken> That's kinda stupid.
<manchicken> Not even the Qt3 bindings did that.
<manchicken> The Qt3 bindings had everything except for the network and filesystem classes.
<manchicken> And threading classes.
<manchicken> Which made them great for GUI scripts, but not so much for applications.
<manchicken> The Perl Gnome2 libraries even give you VFS access.  That's nice.
<jpatrick> manchicken: I'm a perl+Python+Ruby guy
<manchicken> I'd like to see better Perl bindings for KDE.
<manchicken> jpatrick: Cool.  I'm mostly Perl, but I've played in Python and Ruby, too.
<manchicken> What's hilarious is that I bet I could use Qt3 libraries for the GUI and gnome2::vfs libraries for the actual asynchronous I/O and they'd work better together than just Qt3 or Qt4 bindings by themselves.
<jpatrick> http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=132994
<ubotu> KDE bug 132994 in general "Pluto is not a planet" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<manchicken> Very nice.
<ScottK> jpatrick: Got your SRU proposal ready for that?
<manchicken> But the fix hasn't been released yet?
<jpatrick> ScottK: :)
 * apachelogger_ needs a Riddell
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: do you think splitting k-d-s in kde3 and kde4 makes all that much sense?
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: yes, not everyone wants KDE 4
<ScottK> Dear all KDE4 fanboys: Please don't break my existing, working KDE3 install that I use every day for actual $WORK and needs to not die.
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: yeah
<apachelogger_> but the paths are different anyway
<ScottK> apachelogger_: If you want something to do, updating eric to 4.1.0 might be nice.
<apachelogger_> also, if we split, either -kde4 needs to depend on the kde3 or we have to duplicate the data
<apachelogger_> ScottK: eric?
<ScottK> It's an Python IDE written in QT.  It's an alternative to Idle (thing Monty Python references).
 * apachelogger_ raises his finger
 * jpatrick hugs his vim
<apachelogger_> ruby
<jpatrick> ScottK: see what I said about Ruby and apachelogger_ ? :-)
<ScottK> Which finger?
<apachelogger_> the one I press the J button with :P
<apachelogger_> s/button/key
<ScottK> jpatrick: I'm pretty sure I'm about to advocate kde4-style-bespin if you want to be looking it over again to we might get it uploaded.
 * apachelogger_ is wondering
<apachelogger_> didn't I advocate?
<apachelogger_> or did I wait for someone else, since I was ready to upload?
<apachelogger_> *shrug*
<jpatrick> ScottK: I thought I did
<apachelogger_> ah
<apachelogger_> I think I wanted an update
<apachelogger_> so apparently I did wait for jpatrick to advocate :P
<ScottK> jpatrick: You did, but he had some stuff to fix, so it needs it again.
<jpatrick> ScottK: if he did +1
<ScottK> jpatrick: Please go to REVU and mark it.
<jpatrick> I am, it's just lagging
<ScottK> K
<jpatrick> ScottK: done
<ScottK> K.  Just finished the test build here.  Let me check a few things and then I'll probably upload it.
<Lure> Riddell: sorry for missing the meeting today - I am fine giving my +1 for nosrednaekim and claydoh
 * Lure still needs to integrate one nosrednaekim's patch in guidance ;-)
<Lure> Riddell: re: kmilo brightness support: I can easly give you debdiff for dcop, but problem is that gutsy testers claim that it does not help :-(
<ScottK> jpatrick: Sadly no.  That wasn't it.  The man page error persists.
<nixternal> Riddell: claydoh and nosrednaekim get a +1 from me
<nixternal> mornin' by the way :)
<jjesse> will addiotnal widgets only bereleased through the extragears package or can somoene get them from something like kde-look?
<jjesse> its afternoon nixternal
<nixternal> jjesse: yes
<nixternal> :)
<nixternal> to both actually
<nixternal> I think widgets will be able to be pulled in from the Get Hot New Stuff stuff
<jjesse> but not in the hardy time frame?
<nixternal> ya, I just woke up about 30 minutes ago :)
<nixternal> 4.1
<nixternal> so hardy+1
<jjesse> ok
<jjesse> will the extragears package be installed via default
<jjesse> also what is the name of the icon in the top right of my desktop?
<apachelogger_> Riddell: kde4 stuff pushed sto k-d-s, please have a look at it
<jjesse> that allows me to add packages, zoom out, etc?
<Lure> jjesse: Plasma Toolbox
<jjesse> thanks Lure
<Lure> jjesse: from here http://techbase.kde.org/Projects/Plasma/FAQ
<jjesse> ah thanks page is helping out
<jjesse> why aren't default kde applications in spell check?
<jjesse> such as Kopete shows up as misspelled in open office
<ScottK> jjesse: Open Office isn't a KDE application is I would guess the reason.
<jjesse> yeah i but i iwsh ther was a way for the kde apps to already in spell check
<jjesse> heck the "ubuntu apps"
<selckin> make it :)
<smarter> iirc, there's an "ubuntu" dictionnary in the OOo shipped by ubuntu
<ScottK> smarter: I still got the same error on your bespin package.  Let me know when you've got it shaped up and I"ll look again.
<smarter> ScottK: that's strange, I followed what lintian said ([:u] instead of ü), I don't know if there's another way :/
<ScottK> Hmmm
<ScottK> Kmanpart displays it correctly, so I'm not going to worry about it then.
<smarter> ScottK: how do you get this warning?
<ScottK> Ran lintian -Ii against the .deb
<ScottK> That's a big i and an little i
<smarter> it doesn't output anything
<ScottK> Do you have the version from gutsy-backports or Hardy?
<smarter> I'm running hardy
<ScottK> Hmmm
<smarter> --help says v1.23.42
<ScottK> Weird.  Same version I've got.
 * ScottK is gonna go ahead and upload it.
<smarter> hold on a sec'
<ScottK> K
<smarter> strange
<smarter> I ran lintian on kde4-style-bespin_0.1\~svn080206-0ubuntu1_source.changes and got "md5sum-mismatch-in-changes-file", it disappeared after another debuild -S -sa
<smarter> should I reupload?
<ScottK> It probably means you changed something.
<smarter> I'm uploading, we'll see the debdiff ;)
<ScottK> K
<smarter> ScottK: it is empty :o http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/diff.py?upid1=1874&upid2=1883
<ScottK> Yeah
 * ScottK is gonna upload unless you want another shot at it.
<smarter> ScottK: go ahead :)
<ScottK> Done.  Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu.
<smarter> thank you too (:
<coreymon77> nosrednaekim: you around?
<smarter> The QDevelop package is close to be ready now I think
<smarter> I'm talking with the upstream author to get ride of the get-orig-source
<smarter> the fact that he is french help a lot :)
<seele> how do you know which kde project to submit a bug under in launchpad?
<nixternal> heh, watching Jonos talk at SCALE, and the LOCO map he is showing is mine..need to tell him that I didn't copyright for him to use :p
<nixternal> seele: you kind of need to know I guess...it can be a pita at times
<nixternal> you need to know what apps belong to kdebase, kde* this and that
<seele> yeah.. which i dont really know
<mhb> launchpad is not all roses
<nixternal> so true
<mhb> do you know of any profound git vs. bzr article?
<nixternal> I don't even understand it fully and I have been messing with it for a few years now
<nixternal> mhb: there is an article out there that actually goes over quite a few of the revision control systems
<nixternal> it is fairly recent too
<mhb> because I thought git is harder to use, but then I read the tutorial and it seems quite easy to use
<mhb> also "git dissect" seems awesome
<nixternal> git is pretty nice, so is mercurial
<mhb> there's a lot of apps adopting git
<mhb> and you know I am very much against having two apps do the same thing
<mhb> if git were as good as bzr, I'd say use it.
<mhb> of course, I'm very much like Linus sometimes.
<mhb> (w.r.t. opinions, not skill :o)
<ScottK> If I ran into bzr anywhere but Ubuntu I'd consider it.
<toma> quote alert
<mhb> toma: quote alert?
<mhb> :o)
<nixternal> whenever I push or pull large updates with bzr, I kind of feel like I am watching a "Windows Update"...a little movement, but who knows what is going on :)
<mhb> I meant I'm a self-centered bastard, not a good programmer
 * nixternal goes to put on some lotion
<mhb> nixternal: well if there was an app that does the same thing but faster (and git is by all references faster)
<seele> it puts it on its skin, or it gets the hose again
<ScottK> nixternal: TMI
<mhb> what do you folks think?
<mhb> do you have any XP with git? Bad ones, preferably?
<selckin> git is great
<mhb> selckin: well
<ScottK> Both git and bzr take some mindset adjustments when coming from cvs/svn that I haven't had the spare brain cycles to get through yet.
<nixternal> seele: hahaha, quit watching Joe Dir!
<nixternal> err, Joe Dirt, pronounced Deertay
<selckin> ones you get over that ScottK you'll never want to use anything but git
<ScottK> May be.  Dunno yet.
<nixternal> ScottK: I am with you and those brain cycles...SVN is just so much easier for me
<mhb> selckin: I would be happy if you were right
<mhb> selckin: however, I am a science-type guy, and I like facts
<nixternal> ya, I heard people say the same thing about Mercurial
<nixternal> but why is the executabled called 'hg'?
<selckin> git is just a better mercurial
<nixternal> hg clone http://some.where.on.the.net/
<mhb> nixternal: you don't know?
<mhb> nixternal: man you were bad at chemistry
<nixternal> yup, failed it and never took it again
<nixternal> and that was about 20 years ago too
<mhb> nixternal: we had to take it
<mhb> nixternal: for about 5 years
<mhb> at high school
<nixternal> I got around it by taking Biology and Botany
<mhb> hg is a chemical name for mercury
<mhb> hydrargyrum
<ScottK> name/symbol for the pedantic in the room.
<mhb> ScottK: me?
<mhb> or what do you mean?
<mhb> ah, now's the bad part - the bad old guy is going to shoot Farrell
<ScottK> hg is a chemical symbol, not a chemical name.
<mhb> ScottK: and I am Czech, not English.
<ScottK> Of course.
<ScottK> The pedantic one was me.
<mhb> ScottK: but thanks, next time I'll try to say it correctly.
<mhb> silent again? aww
<seaLne> nixternal: so did you work out if the kubuntu tshirts would fit you?
#kubuntu-devel 2008-02-10
<Tonio_> hey there
<_StefanS_> kwwii: hey
<_StefanS_> kwwii: any progress on the buttons ?
<kiefer> Evening all
<jpatrick> morning
<kiefer> You could say that yeh
<kiefer> :P
<kiefer> Im brushing up my Python ^_^
<Riddell> Lure: lets put in the patch for brightness, then we can fix it after feature freeze
<_StefanS_> Riddell: can we do something about the volume up/down thingy aswell ? (maybe just put in a broken stub to fix later or something)
<_StefanS_> Lure: ^
<Riddell> _StefanS_: we have fuctionality there, it can be looked at after feature freeze
<_StefanS_> Riddell: cool ok, lets hope we can do something about it also :-]
<jpatrick> Riddell: Lure and nixternal have +1 nosrednaekim and claydoh (according to backlog) - should we add to ~kubuntu-members?
<bigon> could some kubuntu guy have a look at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/decibel/+bug/180344 ?
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 180344 in decibel "[FTBFS] decibel (0.5.0+svn737972-2) fails to build in hardy" [Low,Confirmed]
<jpatrick> bigon: kde4 stuff should go into /usr/lib/kde4
<jjesse> damn its cold outside
<jpatrick> bigon: take a look at yakuake's debian/ dir and grab the cdbs from there
<jpatrick> bigon: yakuake-kde4*
<jjesse> anyone know wwhy any kde4 app on my gutsy build takes so much then the kde3 to launch?
<Lure> Riddell: ok, will prepare patches for kdebase/kdeutils today
<smarter> does kubuntu_401_plasma_taskbar_multirow.diff from kdebase-workspace really work?
 * Jucato just updated a while ago...
<Jucato> either it doesn't work or I can't find the settings..
<smarter> apachelogger__: ^
<Nightrose> yea same here
<jjesse> hello jussi01
<jjesse> doh
<jjesse> hello Jucato
<jjesse> :(
<Jucato> lol :)
<Jucato> hi jjesse! :)
<jjesse> i do that every time
<Jucato> doesn't help if we have the same first 2 letters :)
<smarter> OMGWTFBBQ: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?msg=9;bug=464953
<smarter> local root exploit :o
<jjesse> awesomeness
<jpatrick> smarter: yeah, they shut down alioth because of that..
 * jussi01 whacks jjesse, not again!! :P
<Jucato> jussi01: makes you want me to change my nick eh? :)
<jussi01> Jucato: nah, your fine... I get a laugh everytime ;P
<Jucato> :D
<seele> is there a schedule for when the next MOTU tutorial happens?
<jpatrick> seele: MOTU/Kubuntu?
<seele> i guess?  unless MOTU is Ubuntu only?
<seele> someone needs to package kde apps
<jpatrick> well, I kinda did it at the KubuntuTutorialsDay
 * jpatrick waits for Ubuntuwire to load
<jpatrick> seele: and I wrote this up on it http://tinyurl.com/ynvm2s
<seele> jpatrick: ok.. thanks.  that's the kind of thing i was looking for :)
<jpatrick> seele: sorry, for the delay, ubuntuwire down :)
<Kody> hi everyone
<jpatrick> hi Kody
<Kody> hi jpatrick
<Kody> I have a question regarding kde4 development
<Kody> i am using kde4 as a desktop from kubuntu packages
<Kody> do i need to build kde4 from trunk to look at the code and start development, i am just starting development with KDE
<Kody> oops..!! i want to start development with KDE on kubuntu
<Kody> :-)
<toma> Kody: trunk is the stuff that will become 4.1.0 in July
<Kody> yep i am aware of it
<toma> then you need to rephrase your question ;-)
<Kody> ok let me try one more time
<Kody> If I am running KDE4 desktop already then where do I start from if I want to fix bugs or help with code in KDE4?
<toma> Kody: you fetch the code from svn and start working on it...
<Kody> thaks toma
<Kody> *thanks
<toma> not sure i helped you
<Kody> :-)
<toma> Kody: there is also #kde-devel for more specific questions
<toma> Kody: also techbase.kde.org holds some tutorials to setup your system for svn
<Kody> I just wanted to know that do I need to build KDE4 again even if I am already running KDE4
<Kody> yeah I am already checking out kdelibs
<toma> Kody: yeah, you need to test your changes somehow
<Kody> I thought the same but I was not sure about it
<Sime> anyone here understand how kdesu works? and why it doesn't work for me from the shell?
<Lure_> Sime: Tonio_ or _StefanS_ might know
<Lure_> Sime: and Riddell as always ;-)
<Sime> ok
<Sime> I think I kind of understand what is going on here. (xhost + 'fixes' it good enough for me right now)
<apachelogger_> Jucato: smarter: Nightrose: it works automagically
<Nightrose> really?
<Nightrose> cool
<Nightrose> ahhh
<Nightrose> worksforme
<Nightrose> great
<jpatrick> richtig...
<apachelogger_> smarter: as for oxygen cursors, please do a merge.... splitting the binaries and using more reasonable names ... also talk to pusling, since thoose changes are highly valuable for debian as well
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: did I forgot anything?
<apachelogger_> mhhh
<apachelogger_> strange tense that is
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: sprach du mit pusling :p
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: smarter is tha one who knows all the stuff.... I am just the one who wants a seperate package for the white icons with a proper name ;-)
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: /connect irc.oftc.net && /join #debian-qt-kde
<apachelogger_> smarter: /connect irc.oftc.net && /join #debian-qt-kde
<apachelogger_> Nightrose: uh, cub?
<Nightrose> apachelogger_: je jep
<Nightrose> \o/
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: he's already there
<Nightrose> apachelogger_: I already replied to her
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: all the more reason I don't join :P
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: warum bist du nicht? :-)
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: warum sollte ich?
<apachelogger_> Nightrose: was hast du geschrieben? gratis dienstleistungen?
<apachelogger_> *servicedienstleistungen
<Nightrose> apachelogger_: nö nur erstmal nachgefragt wie lange sie vorher bescheid wissen muss vorm release und wie sie sich die zusammenarbeit vorstellt
<Nightrose> und wie es mit einer adoption eventuell aussieht
<apachelogger_> sehr jut
<jpatrick> apachelogger_: best not let ScottK read that
<Nightrose> ;-)
<apachelogger_> omg
<apachelogger_> jpatrick: indeed
 * apachelogger_ hides
<Nightrose> hehe
 * Nightrose puts some campurflage on apachelogger_
 * ScottK fires up Google language tools.
<Nightrose> s/p/o/
<Nightrose> ScottK: *lol
<Nightrose> *
<Nightrose> no that was just about a little wolf the amarok project wants to adopt
<apachelogger_> Oo, I thought it was the other type of cub... :P
<Nightrose> oO
<Lure_> Riddell: do you know about Tonio_ fix for power-manager i18n?
<apachelogger_> maybe a cup even
<Nightrose> hehe
<nosrednaekim> hey everyone.
<jpatrick> hi nosrednaekim
 * nosrednaekim is kinda wondering if everyone has voted yet...
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: they have, I poked R!ddell earlier, no reply yet :)
<nosrednaekim> hrm... it was just n1xternal... right?
<jpatrick> and L0re
<nosrednaekim> haha, best way ever to start a python flamewar: innocently ask how many spaces to use for indentation....
<jpatrick> nosrednaekim: four
<nosrednaekim> jpatrick: yeah.... thats what I have concluded ( I used to use 5, but that was getting confusing).But still, a nice flame....
 * jpatrick uses four for everything, except latex (two) and makefiles (damn tab lover)
<mhb> nosrednaekim: next ask which editor to use
<mhb> nosrednaekim: and which VCS
<mhb> nosrednaekim: and which OS
<mhb> nosrednaekim: and which DE
<jpatrick> mhb: Vim!
<mhb> jpatrick: ja to vim taky :o)
<nosrednaekim> heh :)
<mhb> jpatrick: ah, how I love czech puns... I'm sure you enjoy them, too
<mhb> jpatrick: (the word means "I know" in Czech)
<mhb> so I answered: I know it, too.
<jpatrick> mhb: aha, have to learn bis of it for UDS ,)
<nosrednaekim> jpatrick: Kate!
<nosrednaekim> >:(
<jpatrick> vim ftw
<Riddell> seele: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Prep
<Riddell> Lure_: I don't know anything about his power manager translation fix
<Riddell> except that I thought he had put it in already
<Lure_> Riddell: have checked it: KAbout was changed from "power-manager" to "guidance" to pick up proper i18n catalog
<Lure_> Riddell: but this is also used for DCOP name, so I have fixed it in kmilo
<Riddell> Lure_: ah hah
<Riddell> he shouldn't have changed the KaboutData name, he should have used KLocale.addCatalogue
<Lure_> Riddell: we can want for Tonio_ to explain - I recall him hunting this for some time...
<Lure_> s/want/wait
<Lure_> Riddell: anyway, you have debdiff, feel free to change to whatever you decide with Tonio_ the right name should be ;-)
<Riddell> Lure_: excellent, thanks!
<Riddell> jussi01: ^^
<Lure_> Riddell: will you approve nosrednaekim and claydoh? they got +1 from nixternal and me after the meeting
<Riddell> Lure_: I can do that now
<Riddell> Lure_: did you pay attention to the plasma meeting?
<Lure_> Riddell: some of it - it took ages
<Riddell> Lure_: anything interesting happen?
<Lure_> Riddell: they will have major backport of nice-to-have features for 4.0.2 (and 4.0.3 if some left)
<Lure_> Riddell: this should be fine for Hardy
<Lure_> Riddell: full minutes are here: http://techbase.kde.org/index.php?title=Projects/Plasma/20080209
 * Lure_ -> bed, good night all!
<nosrednaekim> good night
<nosrednaekim> thanks for voting for me Lure_
<Lure_> nosrednaekim: you deserve it!
<Lure_> nosrednaekim: thanks you and looking forward for more contributiions from you
<nosrednaekim> looking forward to contributing more:)
<claydoh> Lure_ and nixternal thanks for the +1 from you guys
 * nosrednaekim dances with claydoh
<nixternal> no problem, thank you guys for all of your help!
 * claydoh watches out for nosrednaekim 's toes while doing his two-step :)
<mhb> nixternal: I said java is pretty resource-consuming the other day.
<mhb> nixternal: I apologize.
<mhb> nixternal: I've run some java apps on my "minimum requirements" machine today, and it's not bad.
<nosrednaekim> mhb: heh, my brother'sjava prof, in his first class demonstrated how terrible of a language java is..
<mhb> well it's no lisp
<nosrednaekim> he wrote a program to do the same thing in both java and C, the C program completed in 20 minutes, the java one took a whole day
<nixternal> mhb: ya, as long as the programmer does his work right, Java can be quick...but a lot of the apps that our out there, are from programmers who are quite new since Java is a newb language
<nixternal> I have been doing the Project Euler stuff in both C++ and in Java, and they both complete in the same amount of time
<mhb> nosrednaekim: I would say it's the failure of the Java environment, not the language itself
<nixternal> like C++, there are plenty of Java toolkits that do what Sun intended to do, just a little more efficiently
<nosrednaekim> yes, that would be true.
<nixternal> you will see the inclusion of some of the new toolkits with the next release supposedly
<mhb> nosrednaekim: the "quality" of the language for me is this ratio "how fast you can write it / how fast it runs "
<mhb> in Python, you can write stuff really fast
<mhb> but it's not C when it comes to crunching
<nosrednaekim> is python faster than Java?
<nixternal> I am actually starting to grasp Python and PyQt4 quite decent actually
<nixternal> nosrednaekim: they are about the same
<nosrednaekim> s what I figured.
<nixternal> but you can make either really slow, or you can make them really fast, depends on how you code them
<nixternal> s/code them/code with them
<nosrednaekim> right
<mhb> what I find interesting on Lisp is that you can both compile it to bytecode and machine code
<mhb> which is something I wanted for a long time
<nixternal> Lisp isn't a language I have really concentrated on
<nixternal> I have been to a few talks recently on Erlang, OCaml, and Objective-C...what I have seen them do thus far is pretty nice
<mhb> nixternal: well Lisp is pretty interesting, too
<neversfelde|mobi> Erlang. hehe
<neversfelde|mobi> i studied in erlangen, germany
<nixternal> hehe
<neversfelde|mobi> highlighted ;)
<nixternal> we have PyCon 2008 in a few weeks right up the street..but the price they are charging to go is nuts
<mhb> nixternal: it's one of the oldest languages out there and yet it never went out of style
<nixternal> for a student they want $125..I only want to go 1 maybe 2 days tops, and $125 isn't worth it
<neversfelde|mobi> erlang is only used for ejabberd, isn't it?
<nixternal> well, people are using it more and more..they are even starting an Erlang group here in Chicago, as there are about 25 or more that always show up to the LUG and give talks on it
<mhb> what I find interesting is that there are so few language dialects
<mhb> in programming
<mhb> of course, I'm always looking for patterns and similarities, and I'm pretty sure dialects are bound to appear quite soon
<neversfelde|mobi> I'd love to learn some python or C, but I do not have the right job for that
<mhb> say you liked C-style structure over python's implicit indentation and no ;, so you'll write it as you would in C with the lots of {}, only using different names for functions) and then you'd translate it to classical Python
<mhb> pretty much similar to what real languages do
<mhb> but it hasn't happened yet - usually every language brings a new set of syntax, which I find silly
<mhb> say Ruby.
<mhb> what is so good on their syntax?
<mhb> why couldn't they have used Python's and just rename the functions and add some operators maybe?
 * mhb has no clue
 * mhb has a monologue, though
 * mhb shuts up
<emonkey> :)
<neversfelde|mobi> pluralism is not so bad at the beginning
 * neversfelde|mobi does not know when the first real language appeared
<mhb> neversfelde|mobi: I understand the notion of say dropping some control structures.
<mhb> neversfelde|mobi: like dropping the C-style for
<neversfelde|mobi> but programming languages are very young in comparison^^
<mhb> yes
<emonkey> ich kann und will das gerade nicht auf englisch sagen aber ihr beide versteht mich ja auch auf deutsch. Ich verstehe einfach nicht warum man bei einer Sprache wie Java wo man schon so vieles dem Coder abnimmt, man zum Beispiel dennoch Arrays selber initialiseren muss. Doofe Sache
<mhb> hmm, warum denkst du dass ich Deutsch verstehe?
<neversfelde|mobi> und ich erst :)
<emonkey> Weil ich das weiss :)
<blizzzek> gn8
<mhb> nighty night
<emonkey> Ausserdem ist es fragwürdig keine assoziativen Arrays und switches machen zu können
<emonkey> in java natürlich, obwohl das in Sachen perfomance da eh nix mehr bringt
<emonkey> Hashmaps sind da nicht inbedingt schneller
 * emonkey weiss eigentlich nur warum er java nicht mag ;)
<emonkey> So jetzt aber genug hier mit Deutsch gespamt
<emonkey> :)
<neversfelde|mobi> :)
<mhb> emonkey: I expect the compilers to evolve fast, so they'll understand the code better and create optimalized machine code without us (programmers) having to declare everything
<emonkey> sounds nice
<emonkey> hopefully
<mhb> emonkey: because I guess they're still stupid in a lot of ways, I don't think compilers understand more complex C structures longer than several lines
<mhb> emonkey: there's a clear analogy - it's the same as with real languages
<mhb> emonkey: the current decoders don't really understand what the speaker says
<emonkey> that's true
<mhb> emonkey: they just hear sounds and translate them using a database
<mhb> emonkey: if the computer understood, it could create the perfect translation
<mhb> the same goes with computer code
<mhb> the more the compiler understands what the programmer is trying to do, the more it can optimize it and translate it to machine code better
<mhb> my opinion is that you should learn (and work with) the most high-level language there is (of course a good one)
<emonkey> unfortunately a difficult issue
<mhb> because a) compilers and intepreters get smart fast
<mhb> b) Moore's law speeds up machines so your code will be faster in a year
<neversfelde|mobi> ryanakca: was there a decision about the design contest yesterday?
<mhb> neversfelde|mobi: no
<neversfelde|mobi> ok, thx. We are looking forward to change kubuntu-de.org's design, but it should be similar to kubuntu.org.
<mhb> neversfelde|mobi: I think we're going for the dmiller/nixternal's version
<mhb> neversfelde|mobi: but ask ryan, please, he's the boss
<neversfelde|mobi> Ilove mockup4
<neversfelde|mobi> it is really good
<mhb> neversfelde|mobi: yes, I like it too, more or less
<mhb> neversfelde|mobi: although dmiller's one is a bit less cluttered, I like that
<mhb> neversfelde|mobi: that's why I said I expect the result to have some of this & some of that
<neversfelde|mobi> mhh, my favourite is no 4 :)
<emonkey> ^ ^
<emonkey> the nice thing is that every of the mockups looks much better than the old site :)
<mhb> emonkey: yeah
<neversfelde|mobi> my first and last inkscape experience :)
<neversfelde|mobi> the old site is not so bad
<neversfelde|mobi> I like the blog style
<emonkey> The old page isn't bad but I like all the mockups more.
 * emonkey hope there will be something new an fresh like nixternals mockups, I really like them
<emonkey> especially the second
<neversfelde|mobi> time to sleep. gn8
<emonkey> I agree :)
<emonkey> nearly 1 am here in europe, gn8 to germany an czech
<emonkey> and all other guys out there of course
<neversfelde|mobi> emonkey: no difference ;)
<neversfelde|mobi> n8
#kubuntu-devel 2009-02-02
<claydoh> interesting question from the kmymoney2-devel list:
<claydoh> say they port kmymoney to kde4/qt4, what happens to those using kde3,
<claydoh> as in how hard would it be to run kde4 app in kde3
<claydoh> sorry that was kmymoney2-user mailing list
<ScottK> I ran some kde4 stuff in KDE3 in Hardy and it was fine, but we explicitly packaged for co-installability.
<claydoh> ScottK:   thats what I thought
<claydoh> btw in a quickie poll in that ml, 5 out of 8 were using kde4
<claydoh> one or both main devs still run it
<claydoh> run kde3 rather
<ScottK> It's too late even to get into Debian with a new KDE3 version and I don't think any other distro is slower.
<ScottK> KDE4 is the future.
<claydoh> yup
<ScottK> Konversation waited to switch to support KDE3 longer and look where they are now (not on our CD anymore).
<claydoh> they are basically waiting to get a 1.0 release out first
<claydoh> hopefully they can just port the gui to kde4 and then add fancier bits after
<claydoh> they are wary of the amarok2 situation (missing things from the last version)
<ScottK> Well it just depends on libs, so it'll be fine for a while.
<claydoh> yeah
 * ScottK points to http://alioth.debian.org/~pusling-guest/kde-policy.pdf and suggests engagement to make sure we can live with it (since we'll have to maintain any diff)
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^
<quassel181> ScottK waves.
 * Hobbsee tests
<maco> er, i think i have a bug in jaunty. the power management capabilities according to kde don't include cpu frequency scaling, but when i run powertop, it says my CPU is currently scaled down from its rated 2GHz to 600MHz
<vorian> tonio, the desktop file was not fixed upstream
<vorian> sigh, there are a lot more changes in kdenlive than are in the changelog
<a|wen> maco: do you have a screenshot of the capability list in kde?
<ScottK> New quassel after the next publisher run.
 * a|wen really need to test out quassel soon
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: to disable smoke try commenting out line 57 of kdebinding's main cmakelists.txt
<JontheEchidna> then remove all the smoke packaging
<rgreening> ok.
<rgreening> I thought those were the two things. just wasn't sure. Is smoke needed or important?
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: ^
<maco> on jaunty, if powertop says my CPU is currently scaled down but power devil says my cpu is incapable of being scaled, is that a powerdevil bug or something lower down?
<ScottK> We don't use it for anything (smoke)
<rgreening> ScottK: ok. ty
<ScottK> maco: One way to tell is to install guidance-power-manager and see what it thinks.  If it thinks it can be scaled, I'd blame powerdevil
<maco> will try
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: Do I need to patch CMakeLists.txt or is there a switch I can pass in the rules file?
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> patching probably would be the way to go
<rgreening> ok.
<maco> ScottK: the little battery applet says its scaled to 600mhz just like powertop does.
<JontheEchidna> the ruby bindings need smoke
<maco> right clicking that thing says "guidance power manager" ...is that what you mean?
<JontheEchidna> so don't let apachelogger catch you :P
<ScottK> maco: Yes.
<JontheEchidna> but it's not anything vital
 * rgreening goes to patch and rebuild kdebindings
<ScottK> maco: I'd blame powerdevil then (kdebase-workspace)
<JontheEchidna> Could I get a sponsor for kde4libs? https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdelibs/ubuntu
<a|wen> maco: please include a screenshot of the capability list and the output of running lshal
<JontheEchidna> testbuilt in my ppa: https://edge.launchpad.net/~echidnaman/+archive/ppa
<maco> a|wen: ok
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Looking
<JontheEchidna> thanks
<maco> >< i dont have kdebase-workspace installed
<maco> but i do have a "Power Management" option in System Settings and its Help page opens Power Devil's help..
<a|wen> maco: kdebase-workspace is the name of the source package
<maco> oh ok
<a|wen> that's the name you need to look for in launchpad
<maco> i was going to include apt-cache policy's output
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: do I need to comment smoke out of cmakelists.txt.php-qt|qtruby|qyoto as well
<maco> :( apt-cache policy powerdevil ALSO says not installed.
<JontheEchidna> powerdevil isn't its own separate package in jaunty
<JontheEchidna> it's part of kdebase-workspace, spread about several binary packages
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: dunno
<maco> do you know what binary package? or should i just not include a version string?
<JontheEchidna> the kded plugin is in kdebase-workspace-bin
<a|wen> maco: kdebase-workspace-bin
<JontheEchidna> the krunner runners are probably in kdebase-workspace-data
<maco> thanks
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I'm still going to test build it (in progress).
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: I understand :)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: You might push it to kubuntu-experimental for intrepid.
 * JontheEchidna thinks these could be the grave patches that Lure was talking about earlier
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Also would you make sure the kdebluetooth I just uploaded today is in kubutu-experimental too?
<JontheEchidna> sure
<ScottK> a|wen: Thanks for the clue on kdebluetooth.  I fixed Jaunty and have an upload for intrepid-proposed pending.
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: I can't see it
<JontheEchidna> oh, you wanted me to upload it
<ScottK> Yes
 * JontheEchidna is getting tired
<a|wen> ScottK: no problem ... sounds good; i've subscribed me to the new bug as well
<ScottK> a|wen: I appreciate you looking into it.
<maco> filed bug 324170
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 324170 in kdebase-workspace "Power Devil says CPU is incapable of being scaled, but it's wrong" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/324170
<JontheEchidna> ugh
 * JontheEchidna just remembered that now backporting to intrepid is actual work :P
<ScottK> JontheEchidna now knows why ScottK didn't just do it....
<ScottK> ;-)
<JontheEchidna> holy cow
<JontheEchidna> what happened to kde4libs in the private ppa?
<JontheEchidna> 4.2.0c?
 * JontheEchidna filters down to intrepid
<JontheEchidna> ok, so I just need to change the install paths for the docs
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: oh might sed master...
<JontheEchidna> *mighty
<JontheEchidna> i can has sed?
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: which path needs to be changed to what?
<JontheEchidna> if you take the jaunty packages, /usr/share/doc/kde needs to be changed to /usr/share/doc/kde4
<a|wen> are there any /usr/share/doc/kde4 present now?
<JontheEchidna> how ironic, the first screenshots of konversation-kde4 I find are from windows... http://saroengels.blogspot.com/2009/02/konsolidated.html
<a|wen> if not ... "s/\/usr\/share\/doc\/kde/\/usr\/share\/doc\/kde4/g" should do the trick
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Part of why it's private is we don't know for sure if we have the final tarballs or not.
<JontheEchidna> oh, so it changed a lot
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: ya
<rgreening> sed -i is easier
<rgreening> sed -i 's/doc\/kde4/doc\/kde/g' */install
<JontheEchidna> so sed -i "s/\usr\/share\/doc\/kde/\usr\/share\/doc\/kde4/g" *.install?
<rgreening> sed -i 's/doc\/kde4/doc\/kde/g' *.install
<JontheEchidna> oh, or that
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: ^^
<JontheEchidna> thx
<rgreening> np
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: you replaceing kde4 with kde or kde with kde4?
<JontheEchidna> kde with kde4
<rgreening> sed -i 's/doc\/kde/doc\/kde4/g' *.install
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: ^^
<rgreening> I had it reversed
<rgreening> sed is your friend :)
 * JontheEchidna is drowsy,a nd should probably check the debdiff
<a|wen> rgreening: are we trying to help or do we just confuse him now ;)
 * a|wen heads off ... upcoming lecture
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: I'll have to get kdebluetooth done in the morning
<ScottK> No problem
 * JontheEchidna out
 * Sput back from superbowl
<Sput> Riddell: well, for USians it's at a normal time (i.e. ends around 23h which is a decent time even on a sunday)
<Sput> for europeans, it totally sucks.
<Sput> meh, also I hate my friends taking that event seriously. they made me drink Bud. Bud! in Germany! Imported from France! On the upside, they also had bacon and eggs..
<Sput> seele: GO STEELERS :)
<Sput> (my friends told me I had to root for them, no idea why as I didn't really know any of the teams involved)
<ScottK> My step daughter was born in Pittsburg and is a huge Steelers fan, so live will be more pleasant here tomorrow for it.
<ScottK> live/life
<Sput> :)
<Sput> anyway
 * Sput embeds
<Sput> it's 5:21 already >_<
<Sput> in 50 minutes my alarm clock is supposed to go
<rgreening> *yawn*
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: ping
<ScottK> He's sleeping.
<seele> WHOOOO GO STEELERS!
<quassel181> !quassel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quassel
<quassel181> We'll probably want one for that....
 * ScottK ^^^
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: list missing has some man pages for you: http://paste.ubuntu.com/112650/
<ScottK> I'm going to go ahead an upload, but please sort that out for the next one.
<Riddell> good morning from Berlin
<DaSkreech> Morning
 * jussi01 waves to Riddell
<Riddell> hmm, quassel seems to freeze on connect for me
<jussi01> Riddell: ouch, freeze as in die? or just for a min?
<Riddell> doesn't unfreeze yet
<jussi01> bleh
<jussi01> are you still running qt4.5?
 * jussi01 prods Sput
<jussi01> or EgS
<Riddell> I am
<jussi01> Riddell: I remember there were a few things with 4.5, not been tested well, so that may be it I guess.
<jussi01> check for certain with Sput
<Riddell> could be indeed
<Arby> Riddell: I managed to fix the s-c-p-k systemsettings crash yesterday :)
<Arby> and merged your changes from the standalone branch
<Arby> so it's lookig a lot healthier now
<Arby> still several things that don't behave properly
<Arby> but if you have anytime for it's probably worth working in that branch now
<Arby> https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/system-config-printer/kcm-scpk
<Riddell> Arby: oh?
<Riddell> Arby: the threads in kcm stuff?
<Riddell> Arby: how?
<Arby> Riddell: yes, you were right, I just removed all the threads
<Riddell> goodness
<Arby> it's now a little sluggish
<Arby> and not an ideal solution but at least it runs
<Arby> I 'd like to fix it up as is for jaunty
<Arby> and do something more elegant for jaunty+1
<Arby> I gave myself a huge headache last night trying to get the 'print test page' buttons working
<Arby> so that's next on the list
<Arby> I'm tempted to make a package and cajole people to test it
<Riddell> Arby: so you just replaced the threads with busycurors and processEvents() ?
<Arby> Riddell: yes
<Arby> well, busy cursors mostly
<Riddell> great, I didn't expect that to work :)
<Arby> took me a few goes but it did work
<Arby> and there were more threads than I thought :)
<Arby> so I spent about 2hours tracing crashes from thread to thread
<Arby> so there are now a few oddly named functions :)
<Arby> foo_thread and not a thread is site :)
<Riddell> I wouldn't change the names, best to keep in line with the GTK version
<Arby> that was my thinking too
<Arby> helps me remember what I did in 6 months time too
<Riddell> Arby: am I right in thinking that kcm-scpk has a copy of the whole main file?
<Arby> Riddell: yes I renamed it, seemed more consistent with what it is now
<Arby> and is easier to type :)
<Arby> change it back if you prefer for consistency
<Arby> (with gtk)
<Riddell> I wonder if we should keep the option to run it standalone
<Arby> That would be nice but it's a bit tricky
<Riddell> mm, probably not if it's any hassle
<Arby> well it basically means maintaining 2 apps
<Arby> there are quite a lot of changes necessary to make it behave as a kcm module
<Riddell> let's not then, hassle--
<Arby> good choice :)
<Arby> it's mostly the class inheritance that's the issue
<davmor2> Riddell: I'm just doing some smoke testing came across this bug 324230
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 324230 in kdebase-runtime "nepomukservicestub crashed with SIGSEGV in librdf_hash_put()" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/324230
<davmor2> the crash icon appears on the live desktop as soon as it has loaded
<Riddell> davmor2: mm, I think we've always had that in jaunty
<Riddell> was hoping it would fix itself :)
<davmor2> Riddell: It hasn't :)
<Riddell> davmor2: best mark it as high priority if you can
<Riddell> I doubt I'll get to it this week but it's obviously important
<Riddell> amarok, digikam, kdebluetooth all in main now
<davmor2> Riddell: I can't set importance :(
<davmor2> Riddell: I'll try them all out.  New amarok should be able to read the db produce by ampache too shouldn't it?
<Riddell> umm, no idea
<Riddell> Nightrose ^^ ?
<a|wen> how many main inclusions do we have left then?
<Riddell> davmor2: give quassel a try too, that's our new IRC client
<Riddell> a|wen: packagekit needs a fix, so does network-manager plasmoid
<Riddell> a|wen: skanlite needs one written if you're in the mood :)
<davmor2> Riddell: I'm just trying the oem install I'll try the apps once it's up
<Riddell> we should be able to build with qedje now
<a|wen> Riddell: do we have a MIR stub somewhere? or an example from one of the other packages?
<Riddell> a|wen: MainInclusionReportTemplate
<a|wen> Riddell: i'll have a look a bit later
<Riddell> salut Tonio_
<Tonio_> hi Riddell :)
<Tonio_> just saw the bug with pnm...
<Tonio_> Riddell: should I patch for usr/lib/kde4 or create separate packge ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: the libs are probably private btw...
<davmor2> Riddell: ara has set to high for me :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: also, kmplayer is on revu, fyi :)
<davmor2> Like the new look desktop by the way, very pleasing on the eye :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: anyway, I think splitting is probably easier...
<Riddell> let me ask pitti
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki
<davmor2> Riddell: amarok is in main but not on the cd yet is that correct?
<Riddell> davmor2: right
<a|wen> Tonio_: what's the difference between kplayer and kmplayer ... seems pretty similar to me?
<davmor2> Riddell: Okay then that would explain the ? for the amarok icon then :)
<Tonio_> a|wen: they were similar, both KDE3 versions were mplayer frontends
<Tonio_> a|wen: but kmplayer also was xine compatible and has a kpart for embedded readin in konq
<Tonio_> a|wen: there is the big difference :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: pitti says to ask upstream about if those libraries are public, have pined wstephenson
<Tonio_> a|wen: on kde4, they use phonon
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay I'll ping him right now
<Tonio_> Riddell: or you'll do it ? (I'm not really available today... lots of work on my side, and I'm pretty broken
<Tonio_> Riddell: I broke my left finger this WE
<Riddell> Tonio_: I have pinged him
<Riddell> ouch
<Tonio_> Riddell: but I'll be at fosdem :)
<Riddell> yay
<Tonio_> Riddell: just one finger is broken in fact, not a big deal, but it hurts :)
<a|wen> oh, okay ... kmplayer ~ kplayer++
<Tonio_> Riddell: if you can have a look at kmplayer, that would be good ;) packaging should be nice
<Riddell> hurting is a big deal
<Tonio_> also, I'd like to get skrooge in the repos, that's really a super app, a package is ready on revu
<Tonio_> Riddell: it is a kmymoney replacement
<Riddell> interesting name..
<Tonio_> Riddell: does it mean something special ? :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: seen that konversation reached kde4 ? initial port at least
<Riddell> Tonio_: Scrouge is the mean character from Charles Dicken's A Christmas Carol, it means someone who doesn't like spending money
<Tonio_> ah !! ;)
<agateau> Tonio_: It's also the english name of "Oncle Picsou" :)
<Tonio_> agateau: :)
<Tonio_> hum, where does a /whois end up in quassel ?
<Tonio_> seems to end up nowhere...
<Tonio_> hum kdepim-dev is broken due to libboost transition....
<Tonio_> libboost-graph-dev is not installable
<Riddell> Tonio_: is kdepim-dev used for something?
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah, needed to build konversation :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: and I suspect a couple of applications
<Tonio_> Riddell: anyway the issue is between libboost-graph-dev and libboost-dev
<Tonio_> Riddell: nothing to fix on the kdepim side, we just have to wait ;)
<Riddell> it needs changed to libboost1.35
<Riddell> dunno why the -devs aren't being updated but they're not
<Riddell> < wstephenson> Riddell: they are shared between various NM-kde4 components, but they don' need to be versioned, that was just me C&Ping cmake code
<Tonio_> Riddell: well it might just take up some time
<Riddell> Tonio_: so upstream will fix that p-n-m libs issue
<Riddell> Tonio_: I'll note that in the bug and promote to main
<Tonio_> Riddell: great, I'll commit an update as soon as fixed...
<Tonio_> Riddell: apt-cache show libboost-graph-dev <----- needs update I guess since it has a strict dep on 1.34
<Tonio_> ah....... it is the same package......
<Tonio_> Riddell: kdepim-dev should probably depend on libboost-graph1.35-dev then no ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: that would fix the issue, but I don't like those kind of deps... hard to maintain...
<Riddell> Tonio_: yes
<davmor2> Riddell: I'm still having 2 issues on kub panel is short by a couple of inches on 1440x900 desktop.  and oem is still screwed I'm currently working through every option I can think of for oem
<Riddell> panel is short?
<Riddell> it doesn't cover the whole of the bottom of the screen?
<davmor2> Riddell: Yes that's right short by about 2 inches I know it's minor and can be altered I think it just looks bad
<a|wen> Riddell: how is the internationalization status of skanlite ? ... launchpad doesn't seem to know about it, so it does not build a .pot i suppose?
<davmor2> Riddell: the issue with oem install cjwatson thinks is to do with kubuntu rather than the install process so you might want to look at it at the sprint :)
<a|wen> Riddell: it does contain a lot of translations by itself, though
<Riddell> a|wen: if it uses kde4.mk it should bulid a .pot
<Riddell> davmor2: did you get a backtrace or anything from the oem issue?
<a|wen> Riddell: oh thx, it does
<davmor2> Riddell: It doesn't seem to run kdm I just get a black screen after setting up end user I can upload any logs you need if you want
<Nightrose> davmor2: Riddell: amarok 2 can connect to an ampache server, play songs from there and search in its collection - is that what you meant?
<davmor2> Nightrose: BigRon at our lug pointed out that amarok where using the same backend data model as ampache so amarok should be able to access the db directly I think
<Nightrose> ehhh no
<Nightrose> it is integrated as a service
<Nightrose> and queries the ampache api
<Nightrose> so whoever told you that is wrong
<davmor2> Nightrose: It could just be me misinterpreting what he was saying :)
<a|wen> Riddell: skanlite MIR https://wiki.kubuntu.org/MainInclusionReportSkanlite
<Nightrose> ;-) ok
<a|wen> Riddell: i haven't subscribed bug 324251 to anyone, i trust you to do that, when everything is as it should be :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 324251 in skanlite "main inclusion report for skanlite" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/324251
<Riddell> a|wen: is there a better bugs URL?
<Riddell> yes https://bugs.kde.org/buglist.cgi?query_format=specific&order=relevance+desc&bug_status=__open__&product=Skanlite
<Riddell> updated wiki page
<Riddell> subscribed ubuntu-mit
<Riddell> subscribed ubuntu-mir
<Riddell> a|wen: excellent, thanks, ScottK will hug you for that
 * ScottK groggily consults his scrollback....
<a|wen> no problem ... i'm amazed that you only found one spot, as it is my first one :)
<a|wen> ScottK: skanlite MIR
 * Riddell changes default konsole scheme to "Linux" from "DarkPastel"
<ScottK> a
<ScottK> a|wen: Great.  I think that'll be good.
<ScottK> Riddell: How about MIR for dontzap?
<a|wen> ScottK: i agree
<a|wen> what is the status for having k3b in kde4-version in jaunty?
<Riddell> ScottK: it's in main
<Riddell> a|wen: word is that trueg is planning to give it some love soon
<ScottK> Riddell: Nevermind about that then.  How about seeding it then?
<Riddell> a|wen: tonio has packages which he said worked for him (didn't for me)
<a|wen> Riddell: okay, cool ... then i probably don't need to care about doing a rebuild of that one withour arts :)
<Riddell> ScottK: better to add a Recommends
<Riddell> ScottK: I can do that now
<ScottK> Riddell: Sounds good.
<ScottK> Did we get the U/I bit integrated?  I've lost track.
<Riddell> ScottK: yes it's been in for a while
<ScottK> Great.  Then I think that's the last bit on that particular issue.
<Riddell> I did add it, thought I did, just needs kdebase-workspace rebuilt now that pimlibs installs
<Riddell> Tonio_: kdepim-dev fixed uploaded
<_StefanS_> Tonio_: omg.. long time ago :) - still preferring kde3 ?
<_StefanS_> Riddell: hey, what are those stickers the topic mention ?
<jussi01> Riddell: can you confirm you actually got my sticker request?
<ScottK> This is a test (sorry for the disturbance).
<Tonio_> _StefanS_: nope :) using kde4 NOW HEHE
<Tonio_> oups
<Riddell> jussi01: yes I did
<Riddell> _StefanS_: you have to e-mail me your postal address
<jussi01> Riddell: excellent :)
<jussi01> thank you
<Tonio_> seele: new volunteer to help on kpackagekit ui :)
<_StefanS_> Riddell: alright, I will do that
<Riddell> Tonio_: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3873
<Riddell> Tonio_: kmplayer pacakging seems fine
<jussi01> oooh, can has kde-ified this one? http://code.google.com/p/gnome-pulse-applet/wiki/Screenshots
<EagleScreen> gtk-qt-engine in jaunty hasn't dependences defined
<a|wen> Tonio_: is the build based on the debian package (they have kde4 in experimental) so we might be able to get back in sync/merge eventually?
<a|wen> of kmplayer
<Riddell> EagleScreen: good, that's the intention
<EagleScreen> I supuse you are reviewing dependences and you will set it again in the future, or not?
<Hobbsee> Riddell: so, how's one supposed to get a nice looking firefox under KDE?
<seele> Tonio_: yes! who is it?
<seele> Tonio_: rgreening?
<JontheEchidna> Hobbsee: I find this theme helps: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/7574
<Hobbsee> JontheEchidna: I think i used a similar one previously, but it only changed the icons and such, not the rest of the window
 * Hobbsee will check later, though
<JontheEchidna> oh, you also need to install libbonoboui2-0
<JontheEchidna> for gtk-qt-engine to work
<Riddell> last I checked firefox installed everything gtk-qt-engine required
<Riddell> but that was in intrepid
<ScottK> Installing libbonoboui2-0 definitely makes it look different (on Intrepid).
<ScottK> I'm not sure it's better.
<ScottK> I may have lost that when I removed ubufox though
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: What was the other package like that?  The one that looked better, but is in Universe (great description, I know.)
<a|wen> do we plan to keep basket in jaunty?
 * a|wen needs to fix, if we do
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: gtk-kde4 maybe?
<Riddell> a|wen: what needs fixing?
 * ScottK tries ...
<Riddell> a|wen: no plans to get rid of it so far
<a|wen> Riddell: after libs rebuild without arts basket broke
<Riddell> so, had a meeting with security team, they're ok supporting mysql 5.1 in amarok so long as we build them from the same source package
<Riddell> a|wen: oh aye, what does it use arts for?
<a|wen> Riddell: it can play soundfiles if i remember correctly... so probably part of that
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: so we want the latest kdebluetooth in jaunty backported to kubuntu-experimental?
<ScottK> Yes
<JontheEchidna> ok
<ScottK> It's that or tell people to get it from intrepid-proposed and I think that's more confusing.
<a|wen> Riddell: might be other kde3 apps that is broken as well ... but haven't heard of any until now
<Tm_T> hmmmmh
<Tm_T> so, what am I doing wrong when apt-get says "build-dependencies for kdemultimedia cannot be satisfied"
<Tm_T> kubuntu-experimental in intrepid that is
<smarter> satisfy apt, or he will punish you.
<Tm_T> I have no idea why it isn't satisfied
<Tm_T> and apparently I don't know how I can get more verbose message out of it
<Riddell> Tm_T: install the packages yourself and see what doesn't install
<Tm_T> Riddell: rrrh, aye sir
<a|wen> mr. bug master JontheEchidna: can you remember seeing any bugs about "error while loading shared libraries: libartskde.so.1" when $program starts
<JontheEchidna> there was one about basket
<JontheEchidna> I marked it as a dupe of the main remove aRts bug
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: okay ... please let me know if you see any others (or add them to the bottom of the wiki-page about it)
<JontheEchidna> oh cool, kdebluetooth is a no-changes backport
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: does it work?
<JontheEchidna> does what work?
<JontheEchidna> bluetooth?
 * JontheEchidna would suggest asking ScottK and a|wen about that
<ScottK> Riddell: Works some.  Isn't perfect.  Much better than we had before.
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: seems to work okay (intrepid + kde4.2 + kdebluetooth from intrepid-proposed + obex-data-server)
<ScottK> a|wen: And the one from Jaunty is the same as -proposed
<ScottK> Plust the depens on obex-data-server
<JontheEchidna> uploaded to experimental
 * JontheEchidna out to exercise dog
 * a|wen have it crash every time he shuts down or suspends in kde4.2 ... doesn't happen with kde4.1.4 though)
<ScottK> Riddell: There's a kdebluetooth waiting to be accepted that fixes the depends issue for intrepid-proposed.
<ScottK> Riddell: If you see pitti, would you mind asking him to accept it?
<Riddell> ScottK: will do
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks.
<Riddell> he's out the room jus tnow
<Riddell> but his laptop isn't
<ScottK> ;-)
<Riddell> do I want another chocolate muffin?
<Riddell> I have this nasty habit when there's free food and drink around of eating and drinking it
<Tm_T> Riddell: go ahead
<a|wen> oh, no... libboost transition, so basket can not be build
<Riddell> a|wen: what does it depenmd on?
<a|wen> Riddell: something down the chain depends on bcp ... which gives me the problem it seems
<Riddell> a|wen: work out what it is and we can fix it
<Riddell> a|wen: if it's kdepim-dev, I fixed that a couple hours ago, probably not compiled yet
<a|wen> Riddell: might very well be that one ... i can see that at least gives me a problem
<a|wen> i'll wait and see until that is build if it still gives me a problem
<Riddell> although if basket builds aginst kdepim, it'll have a problem doing that now that kde pim is KDE 4
<JontheEchidna> there is a kde4 version in a vcs somewhere
<JontheEchidna> of basket
<a|wen> Riddell: yeah, i fear so ... but right now i'm just trying to get to the FTBFS
<Riddell> "somewhere" :)
<Riddell> a|wen: you'll need to remove that kdepim-dev dependency then, the kontact plugin won't work
<Riddell> remove that and see if you can install the other build-depends
 * a|wen tries
<a|wen> Riddell: now the depends are satisfied at least, then i'll se how it goes from here
<davmor2> Guys I got an issue with kubuntu's panel.  On nv drivers the panel fits the full width of the screen on intel and nvidia driver (ie 3d enabled drivers) the panel is about 2 inches shorter than it should be an ideas?
<a|wen> davmor2: have you tried resizing it?
<davmor2> a|wen: Yes that's easy.  My issue is the fact that on nv driver at 1440x900 the panel is the right size,  installing nvidia's driver the panel no longer fits and nor does it on intel either
<davmor2> on the same resolution
<a|wen> davmor2: so it changes when you change the driver ... and you can't make it any bigger?
<a|wen> davmor2: or does it just change, but it is possible to make it bigger?
<davmor2> a|wen: you can make it bigger to fit.  It's just the resolution hasn't changed.  So why does it shrink
<davmor2> also with an intel chipset it is always 2 inches short unless you change it
<a|wen> davmor2: ahh, okay (just tried to get a grip of the problem) ... i could suspect that some internal calculation (that changed from driver to driver) was used
<a|wen> davmor2: sounds like a minor bug of some sort though ... but which part is responsible, is a good question
<Riddell> davmor2: do you have that installed currently with your panel size problem?
<Riddell> davmor2: worth checking if it's caused by our settings
<Riddell> logout, rm ~/.kde/share/config/plasma*; rm /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/config/plasma-appletsrc
<Riddell> login
<ubottu> The operation succeeded.
<Riddell> ubottu: your security needs some work
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<davmor2> :)
<jussi01> stdin: ^^
<davmor2> Riddell: I'll have a look on the intel box that has it from the get go
<davmor2> Riddell: need to re-install damn it :)  About 15-20 minutes
<a|wen> yay... now i atleast got past the onfigure part of basket
<rgreening> Tonio_: It worked for the 1st time last night
<rgreening> Tonio_: YAY
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: can you have a look at something for me?
<a|wen> and basket works again!
<a|wen> Riddell: debdiff for basket attached to bug 320915
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320915 in libsdl "Remove aRts from the archive - rebuild all dependencies" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320915
<davmor2> Riddell: deleting those settings and rebooting fixed it
<Riddell> davmor2: mm, so it's something we do with our customisations
<Riddell> customising plasma layout is harder than it should be, it always ends up with pixel positions in place
<davmor2> Riddell: Looks like it
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: did you do the original version of the plasma customisation in k-d-s?
<davmor2> Riddell: do you want me to bug to keep track of it or what?
<Riddell> davmor2: yes please, on kubuntu-default-settings
<davmor2> Riddell: I already did one https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-default-settings/+bug/309419
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 309419 in kubuntu-default-settings "jaunty: Kubuntu panel doesn't extend all the way across desktop on all intel machine" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> sorted
<Tonio_> rgreening: good to ear :)
<Riddell> davmor2: I've milestoned that too so it doesn't get lost
<Riddell> Tonio_: from what I hear from wstephenson, plasmoid network manager should be mostly working now
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll push an update toonight then
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll test the vpn part though
<rgreening> Tonio_: yeah. ty
<Tonio_> Riddell: uploading kmplayer, thanks for the revu
<rgreening> Tonio_: what about K3B
<Tonio_> rgreening: next on the list :)
<rgreening> excellent. Tonio_.
<rgreening> Now, if I can get KVirc to look the way I want. I hate the themes...
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: ping
<rgreening> ScottK: ping
 * seele wonders when colomar is going to be online so we can finish the kpackagekit review
<davmor2> Riddell: is kdebluetooth meant to be able to find phones in order to send stuff to them?
<rgreening> ScottK: kdenetwork fails to build in PPA but builds locally in my pbuilder. Any ideas? It's complaining about libboost1.35-dev not going to be installed.
<a|wen> rgreening: kdepim might be to blame ... Riddell uploaded a fix some hours ago
<a|wen> i ran into the same problem
<a|wen> (though not including a PPA, but locally)
<rgreening> a|wen: ty, I'll see if that fixes
<jtechidna> Riddell: Yeah, I did the initial plasma-appletsrc
<smarter> do we plan to make a 4.2 remix live-cd?
<jtechidna> and, ksirc sucks
<jtechidna> iirc I put the panel width as 9000
<jtechidna> which seemed to work well for all resolutions I threw at it
<larsivi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/kdebase/+bug/324398
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 324398 in kdebase-kde4 "Using web difficult with dark KDE theme" [Undecided,New]
<larsivi> ^^ last bug to be reported by me until it is fixed - I was too damn annoyed when using LP
<rgreening> Kvirc doesn't allow filtering join/leave from active wndow... that six
<jtechidna> ksirc (i am stuck in kde3 currently) has a separate window for your servers that closes the entire app without warning :/
<jtechidna> CentOS don't haz konversation :(
<rgreening> Well, I spent about an hour trying to make kvirc look decent... still not satisfied. I liked Konversation better :) I think I may need to relook at porting...
 * seele coughs kpackagekit!
<seele> rgreening: _StefanS_ was interested in helping with kpackagekit as well
<rgreening> seele: sure thing. I'm not having a lot of luck yet. Still reviewing the code to see where to implement changes.
<larsivi> seele: you are the usability expert, right? you should chime in on the bug above ...
<jtechidna> larsivi: that bug has been known since kde3 days
<rgreening> ScottK: ping
<jtechidna> it's more technical than usability related
<a|wen> rgreening: didn't we go the quassel way with irc instead
<rgreening> ScottK / jtechidna: I have qt src here, and everyime I try to do a debuild -S -sa I do not get a .diff.gz but a tar.gz almost as big as the original src. Any ideas?
<larsivi> jtechidna: I know it is old, but in the kde3 days it was hopeless to have a dark theme for a lot of reasons, now this is the only issue of importance (and technical issues are solvable too ...)
<rgreening> a|wen: I'm testing out Kvirc as I uploaded it for Universe (for ScottK)
<a|wen> ahh :)
<a|wen> rgreening: what does the top version in changelog say?
<rgreening> a|wen: ? I uploaded a svn version, so it's pre 4.0.0
<a|wen> rgreening: it could be because you miss the debian part (no "-") in the version?
<rgreening> a|wen: oh, this is a diff question.. I thought you were talking about kvirc still. In Qt build its this: 4.5.0~snapshot-20090201-0ubuntu1~ppa2
<a|wen> hehe
<a|wen> does it change anything to do: 4.5.0~snapshot20090201-0ubuntu1~ppa2
<a|wen> rgreening: ^^
<rgreening> a|wen: it's weird, it worked for all snapshots I edited  20090129, only since I changed to 20090201
<seele> larsivi: a screenshot would be nice on that bug
<DreadKnight> does bluetooth audio work for you guys in 4.2 (intrepid) ?
<rgreening> a|wen: maybe you are correct. Maybe it shouldn't have been ther in the first place.
<DreadKnight> *s
<a|wen> rgreening: afaik there should be one "-" in the version, no more no less, for a debian revision
<a|wen> rgreening: is it uploaded anywhere, or can you just change it
<rgreening> a|wen: It's in my PPA. I'll make the change and see what happens. ty
<a|wen> no problem
<ScottK> rgreening: The boost thing relates to the 1.34 -> 1.35 transition.  Something needs to be migrated to the newer one.
<rgreening> ScottK: should all refs to libboost-dev be changed?
<ScottK> That's my very shallow understanding of the situation.
<larsivi> seele: attached a screenshot
<a|wen> ScottK, rgreening: libboost-dev1.35 does provide libboost-dev, so normally it is something else that catches a 1.34 version
<rgreening> ah
 * a|wen waits for bzr to finish pushing a branch to LP ... takes a while right now
<seele> larsivi: not really sure what the issue is if the contrast of the widget text is high enough visibility on the widget
<larsivi__> seele: sorry, don't understand ...
<seele> larsivi__: i dont see what the problem is.. you can clearly read the button label on the button widget
<larsivi__> seele: yes, but can you read what I read in the summary text field?
<seele> larsivi__: no, but that looks like the widget isn't being rendered correctly. it should be black like the rest of the widgets
<larsivi__> *wrote, not read
<seele> so i would find the widgets which aren't following the theme and write a bug that way
<seele> it should be fixed there, not by adding an additional style sheet
<larsivi__> seele: yes, sure, but the issue is that konqueror accepts what the page specifies, but uses system colours if not specified
<seele> that's the risk of web designers not properly marking up their code
<larsivi__> seele: in that case, bg colour is specified, but not foreground - and that is the case with extremely many web pages
<larsivi__> seele: you cannot go round complaining about the web pages to all the web pages you visit over a year
<rgreening> a|wen: I figured it out. had the src file named wrong.
<a|wen> rgreening: ahh, that makes sense, he
<larsivi__> seele: if it isn't obvious, then I suggest changing the theme for a few days :)
<rgreening> a|wen: ya. I was blind :P
<seele> i'm sure it's obvious, but i dont know what you want konqueror to do about it. it shouldn't override web css by default
<a|wen> rgreening: we all are periodically ;)
<larsivi__> seele: note that I installed a css that makes the issue less bad, but still unusable
<seele> larsivi__: what does the css specify?
<larsivi__> seele: generally white backgrounds and black text I think - didn't check
<seele> so what happens? it doesn't work?
<larsivi__> according to the linked kde report, konqueror doesn't accept all changes
<larsivi__> (this is not a topic I know much about technically)
<seele> STUPID launchpad. why doesn't it list upstream bugs in the content flow
<seele> larsivi__: i didn't see the related bug
<larsivi__> it has a long history ...
<seele> right so i see
<seele> but it's an open bug and it looks like they are working on it
<seele> i'm confused what you want kubuntu to do about it
<seele> style sheets don't work so it's not like we can ship a stylesheet by default to fix it
<larsivi__> seele: it has been around for 4 years, hardly what I call much activity ...
<seele> larsivi__: what are you talking about? there has been consistent commenting over the past 6 months
<larsivi__> seele: related to that bug?
<seele> on the bug report people are still testing it
<seele> regardless, we would have to wait for upstream to fix it unless someone gave us a patch that fixed it. even then it would be better if upstream patched it and we just backported the patch
<seele> i would poke konq developers
<larsivi__> seele: on the report I see a lot of people showing what is wrong and not a single dev saying they work on it
<larsivi__> seele: on the khtml channel I got an answer in the direction of "we don't care"
<larsivi__> seele: but that doesn't really matter, because the same happens in firefox
<seele> is it fixed in webkit?
<seele> so firefox stylesheets are broken too?
 * vacationlogger is so not going to be around for the next 8 months
<seele> vacationlogger: wha?
<larsivi__> seele: I guess? but I have no idea why it is affected by the konqueror bug in that case, which is why I consider this a kubuntu bug
<vacationlogger> seele: started new work today ... on a "sensible" schedule I am at work from 7 - 18:30
 * jussi01 handcuffs vacationlogger to the PC
<vacationlogger> + at times weekendish as well
<vacationlogger> + no whatsoever intartubes
<seele> larsivi__: how is this a "kubuntu bug" if it affects everyone using kde? we can't fix it save removing the dark theme so you don't have the potential of sometimes having invisible text in widgets because the web developer was lazy
<seele> vacationlogger: that's a long day
<a|wen> vacationlogger: congratulations (i suppose) ... it still leaves 12½ hours a day though ;)
<vacationlogger> well, I have a break from 12:30 to 16:00 ... doesn't make much sense to go home though
<jussi01> vacationlogger: its called netbook + 3g dongle
<vacationlogger> a|wen: by law I would get at least 12 hours for sleep :D
<seele> vacationlogger: what are you doing for your job?
<a|wen> vacationlogger: they are drawing it close then, hehe
<vacationlogger> jussi01: now who would want to do that :P
<larsivi__> seele: because it also happens with firefox which afaik is not a kde project? and it is not sometimes, it is most times
<vacationlogger> seele: geriatric care .. though not really because I don't have the proper education for that ;-)
 * a|wen cheers at bzr + LP ... be done be done!
<seele> vacationlogger: sounds cool.. get some old people using kubuntu!
<seele> larsivi__: only when firefox uses kde components for window theme/widgets
<vacationlogger> seele: they are barely able to eat, I doubt operating a computer is going to work any better :)
<seele> ah, is it like a hospice?
<larsivi__> seele: can I disable that in firefox? It suddenly happened at some point a little while ago, firefox worked fine until then
<vacationlogger> seele: well, yes, no... not in general, just the station I am on ... kind of at least
<seele> larsivi__: i have no idea.. check system settings and see if you are using kde styles for gtk widgets?
<seele> vacationlogger: it's kindof weird you have a 3 hour break in the middle of your shift though, is that typical for the type of job you have?
<vacationlogger> seele: pretty much, that way I am around when the denizen (is that actually a word?) get dinner and can clean-up the station before night service
<jtechidna> denizen is a word
<vacationlogger> jtechidna: does it also make sense in that context?
<jtechidna> yeah
<jtechidna> !urban denizen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about urban denizen
<jtechidna> ~urban denizen
<jtechidna> kubotu: ping
<kubotu> pong
<vacationlogger> jtechidna: urban is like blacklisted :P
<jtechidna> it didn't used to be
<vacationlogger> it did
<seele> !ud denizen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ud denizen
<vacationlogger> strange word anyway ... I ought to refrain from using it
 * jtechidna remembers doing ~urban kde in here once...
<seele> ~urban kde
<kubotu> kde (1/5): Acronym for "The K Desktop Environment" Kde is a desktop enviroment for the X11 system, commonly used by Linux with XFree86 and xorg. Commonly used. Matthias Ettrich started KDE in 1996. It uses the Qt graphic library. Based on "look and feel" and features. KDE is extremely powerful for experts and ... I love using "kig" for help on my geometry homework and "flashkard" for help memorizing. Except I h...
<vacationlogger> maybe insanity was around?
<vacationlogger> hm
<seele> ~urban denizen
<vacationlogger> maybe it just doesn't quite like that word
<jtechidna> yeah
<a|wen> night people
<a|wen> if anybody with MOTU power suddenly is bored ;) i'll just remind you of bug 320915 (at least the basket one extra relevant to us)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320915 in libsdl "Remove aRts from the archive - rebuild all dependencies" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320915
<siekacz> hi
<siekacz> can't run strigi daemon :(
<siekacz> I got a warning and segmentation faut
<siekacz> *fault
<siekacz> WARNING: field 'http://strigi.sf.net/ontologies/0.9#debugParseError' is not defined in any rdfs ontology database.
<siekacz> Segmentation fault
<siekacz> packages from kubuntu-experimental repo
<Riddell> jtechidna: any thoughts on bug 309419 ?
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/309419/+text)
<Riddell> hmm, I still can't make a connection with plasmoid-network-manager
<mrvanes> would anybody care to explain why kdedaemon started to open kwallet at logon recently?
<jussi01> Riddell: seems to work ok here. although I still wish it was linkied in with the mobile tools package
<Riddell> mobile tools package?
<Lure> Riddell: it seems we came from "works only for wstephenson" to "does not work only for Riddell" - I think this is great progress ;-)
<ghostcube> heh
<Lure> Riddell: I heard some problems with wep - what do you have?
<Lure> Riddell: and does nm-applet work for you?
<jussi01> Riddell: the one linked into network-manager-gnome with all the preconfigured 3g stuff
<jussi01> !info libmbca0
<ubottu> libmbca0 (source: libmbca): Mobile Broadband Configuration Assistant. In component main, is extra. Version 0.0.3~bzr42-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 68 kB, installed size 548 kB
<Riddell> Lure: no wep
<Riddell> knetworkmanager works fine
<jussi01> !info mobile-broadband-provider-info
<ubottu> mobile-broadband-provider-info (source: mobile-broadband-provider-info): database of mobile broadband service providers. In component main, is extra. Version 20081015.1-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 15 kB, installed size 124 kB
<jussi01> that stuff
<Tm_T> aye, that is solid gold
<Riddell> jussi01: I presume the plasmoid doesn't know what to do with that?
<Lure> Riddell: interesting - I had problems with knetworkmanager (inconsistent behaviour with wpa2-psk)
<Riddell> Lure: maybe I should put both on the CD for this release :)
<jussi01> Riddell: no
<Riddell> dunno why I put a smiley there, I think I'll do that
<Lure> Riddell: please no - make next alpha kde3-less
<jussi01> Riddell: but wouldnt that pull in kde3 libs?
<Lure> jussi01: ++
<Riddell> we still have openoffice and k3b
<jussi01> oh
<ghostcube> is k3b not ported to kde4 ?
<Riddell> the kde 4 version doesn't work very well yet
<ghostcube> ah ok havent known this :)
 * Lure_ is back from ungraceful shutdown of laptop during digikam build :(
 * Lure_ needs to get new laptop asap or at least quassel-core somewhere ;-)
 * astromme wonders if quassel-core supports multiuser yet
<Lure_> Riddell: remind me: what would be preffered way to get digikam/kipi-plugins into main?
 * astromme has a quassel-core (offline for now) but if he remembers correctly, it's single user
<Lure_> move them now (before we add universe depends) or after?
<Riddell> >apt-cache policy digikam | grep jaunty 500 http://archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/main Packages
<Lure_> lensfun is in NEW queue (hint, hint), while opencv is already in universe and just need kipi-plugin upload to start using it...
<Lure_> Riddell: oh, that already changed...
<Riddell> kipi-plugins is also in main now
<Riddell> best start writing some main inclusion reports Lure :)
<Lure_> ok, then regarding MIR: we write it before we add depend on universe, right?
<Lure_> ok, will do opencv first, as it is in archive already
<Lure_> will wait with lensfun until it passes NEW
<Riddell> Lure_: I'd start writing it now, it'll pass New tomorrow (when it's my archive day, New queue gets moving!)
<Lure_> Riddell: ok, great
<Nightrose> astromme: yes it does - ask in #quassel how
<Lure_> Riddell: MIRs are now tracked through LP bug (+wiki description under template)?
<Riddell> Lure_: yes, make a wiki page using MainInclusionReportTemplate, file a bug on the package pointing at the wiki page and subscribe ubuntu-mir
<Lure_> Riddell: thanks
 * Lure_ was looking for queue page in wiki (as it was some releases back)
<Riddell> see ~ubuntu-mir bugs in launchpad
<seele> was the decision on kpackagekit final? is there a blueprint that needs updated?
 * seele doesnt remember what nixternal said
<Arby> Riddell: I'm looking towards making scpk installable, I assume this involves fiddling with CMakeLists files in some way?
<Arby> Riddell: if I add all the files to this http://paste.ubuntu.com/112966/
<Arby> should they automagically end up in the right place?
<Riddell> Arby: yes that's it
<Riddell> that tells it to install files into /usr/share/kde4/apps/system-config-printer-kde/
<Arby> Riddell: cheers, how does one test that it actually works?
<Riddell> Arby: what's new that needs to be installed?
<Arby> some .ui files and the options stuff
<Riddell> mkdir build; cd build; cmake -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr  -DDATA_INSTALL_DIR=/usr/share/kde4/apps ..; make; sudo make install
<Arby> and the rename to kcm-scpk
<Arby> thanks
<Riddell> Arby: have you merged in from my new_ui stuff?
<Arby> Riddell: yes
<Arby> Riddell: I've got rid of the empty 'Options' tab as well
<Arby> I assume that's what was intended
<Riddell> Arby: how did you do that?  I couldn't work out how to delete a tab in qt designer?
<Riddell> there's some widgets in that tab which had code that presumably you removed too, they didn't do anything
<Arby> Riddell: it's in the right click context menu
<Arby> page X of Y > delete
<Riddell> hmm, I'm sure I looked at everything
<Arby> Riddell: I think most of it was commented out anyway, for that reason
<Arby> I'll check back through
<Arby> it just badly needs some testing
<Arby> not having a working printer makes that a little tricky
<Arby> so I'm aiming to package it and stick it in my ppa
<Arby> Riddell: I don't suppose you've still got the packaging lying around from when it used to be a separate package
<Arby> before it went into kdeadmin
<Riddell> yes, see intrepid version at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/system-config-printer-kde
<Arby> perfect thanks
<JontheEchidna> ooh, strigi release
<ScottK> Eigen too.
<ScottK> Do we care about Eigen?
<Riddell> go ninjas!
<Riddell> yes, eigen2 is needed for koffice
<Riddell> speaking of which, there's a new koffice beta needs packaging too
 * JontheEchidna takes strigi
<ghostcube> hmm guys the package of amsynth in intrepid is t3h Br0ken for 64 bit :D the hardy one works fine is it possible to be fixed :)
<ghostcube> what is Eigen oO
 * ghostcube doesnt want to bother with sound things all the time but he likes making some bad electronic noise :D
<knusperfrosch> ghostcube: c++ template lib for math
<Lure_> reviewers wanted: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionReportOpenCV
<ghostcube> knusperfrosch, ahh ok thx
<knusperfrosch> ghostcube: talking about amsynth, couldn't get midi to work without stuttering in intrepid. playing midi directly via timidity works, but not for rosegarden etc.
<ghostcube> oh
<ghostcube> :|
<ghostcube> so  i may keep zfx
<Riddell> Lure_: looks great
<Lure_> Riddell: only concern I have is some crasher bugs reported in ubuntu: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/opencv/+bugs
<Lure_> :-(
<Arby> Riddell: am I right in thinking that building scpk with cmake is failing because I don't have cmake-modules/foo.cmake from kdeadmin?
<Lure_> Riddell: will work on lensfun tommorow - to tired today to start another MIR ;-)
<Riddell> Arby: hmm yes, quite likely
<Arby> ok then I won't hurt my head by trying to make it build right now
<Riddell> ScottK: bandwidth here is close to zero, if you fancy updating kubuntu-meta and uploading that would be appreciated
<ScottK> I can do that.
<ScottK> Riddell: Any more seed adjustments needed before?
<ScottK> NCommander: Any progress on armel soprano installability?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: Could you take a look at bug 324520?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 324520 in strigi "New upstream release (strigi 0.6.4)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/324520
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Sure (in a bit)
<JontheEchidna> thanks
<ScottK> Riddell: I get kdebluetooth, amarok, and plasmoid-network-manager added.  Is that what you were expecting?
 * ScottK assumes so an updloads...
<ScottK> Riddell: Uploaded.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Debian Eigan 2 packaging is in their svn ....
<JontheEchidna> oh, it's in universe anyways so I could go after that
 * JontheEchidna twists his villanous moustache
<JontheEchidna> change of plans, investigating a kopete bug
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Any thoughts on the Gnome guys "zomg, everything's maximized" bug in 4.1.4?
<JontheEchidna> It reminds me of a bug where after installing ubuntu-mobile some mobile tools were being autostarted
<JontheEchidna> these tools make things loose window decoration and be automatically fullscreen
<JontheEchidna> but that happened regardless of DE
<JontheEchidna> maybe that ubuntu-mobile bug was only half fixed?
<JontheEchidna> the fix was, as I recall, adding a "no start in=kde" to the desktop file
<JontheEchidna> I do not know if the fix made it to intrepid
<ScottK> Dunno what to do about that.
<JontheEchidna> maybe that's not the issue, since if the tools were enabled the bug would affect both gnome and kde apps at the same time
#kubuntu-devel 2009-02-03
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Strigi uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu
<JontheEchidna> you're quite welcome
<rgreening> quiet nite
<jjesse> everyone left
<Hobbsee> they ran away
<ScottK> They phear the return of the stick
 * Hobbsee muhahahaha
<JontheEchidna> http://imagebin.ca/view/m330Zdb.html
<JontheEchidna> :(
<JontheEchidna> KDE doesn't like hal updates very much
<JontheEchidna> plasma crashed too
<Hobbsee> oh dear
<ScottK> Hal restarts should be survivable.
<ScottK> Dbus not so much.
<ScottK> Three cheers for test building ....  Just had a stray '$' left in a .install file patch.
<ScottK> So much for copy and paste.
<JontheEchidna> #13 0xb637ccdf in ~OrgKdeSolidNetworkingClientInterface (this=0x1032b7d8) at /build/buildd/kde4libs-4.2.0/obj-i486-linux-gnu/solid/solid/org_kde_solid_networking_client.cpp:25
<JontheEchidna> #18 0xb6346cc3 in PowerManagementPrivate (this=0x1032b908) at /usr/include/qt4/QtCore/qstring.h:385
<JontheEchidna> #19 0xb636d7ae in Solid::Backends::Hal::HalDevice::property (this=0xdfeef58, key=@0x6) at /usr/include/qt4/QtCore/qmap.h:469
<JontheEchidna> #20 0xb636d84a in Solid::Backends::Hal::HalDevice::property (this=0x0, key=@0x6) at /usr/include/qt4/QtCore/qvariant.h:333
<JontheEchidna> solid problems
 * ScottK recalls having to beat some sense into guidance-power-manager about HAL restarts.
<rgreening> does quassel lockup/freeze for anyone else?
<jjesse> not in intrepid for me (utilizing ScottK's ppa)
<rgreening> quassel in Jaunty is unusable
<rgreening> completely unusable
<jjesse> ah haven't tried it
<rgreening> freezing all over the place for me
 * jjesse needs  to rebuild my jaunty vm
<Hobbsee> i found it worked OK for me
<Hobbsee> until i opened konversation, anyway.
<astromme> Quassel was working for me in Jaunty
<rgreening> weird
<ScottK> rgreening: I get occasional hesitations that have more to do with 'sqlite sucks' than anything else.
<ScottK> rgreening: Are you using the monolithic client or the split client/core?
<rgreening> this doesnt appear slight. It freezes so I have to terminate
<JontheEchidna> I had a few freezes/memleaks with the url preview function
<rgreening> sudo apt-get install quassel???
<ScottK> No.  I haven't seen that, but I'm on Intrepid.  That's the monolithic one.
<ScottK> Upstream have been very responsive, so I guess of you could strace it or something to get some idea of where it was hanging.
 * JontheEchidna thinks he's found his bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=160221
<ubottu> KDE bug 160221 in libsolid "Solid Crash (assertion dev->backendObject()==0 failed)" [Crash,New]
<rgreening> Ill try\
<JontheEchidna> it has a patch that was applied to trunk too
<rgreening> looks like it keeps executing brk (break) ScottK
 * ScottK looks at Sput and hopes that's meaningful
<rgreening> and killing the konsole with the strace still left the quassel window open and hung... as in it never properly closed the app upon getting a quit/close from the command... strange indeed
<ScottK> rgreening: I'd suggest filing an upstream bug with all the info you know.
<ScottK> I just had one get fixed in 24 hours.
<rgreening> yeah. It could be my system... as I am running KDE4.2 and Qt4.5 (could be a Qt issue)
<rgreening> Id like some someone else with KDE4.2 on Jaunty (with Qt4.4.3) to test...
<ScottK> I'd say submit the bug pointing that out and see if they are interested.  They've got a vested interest in Qt 4.5 not sucking after all.
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: works fine for me
<JontheEchidna> I am using it as we speak
<rgreening> Ok, sounds like a me issue.... still not happy :)
<ScottK> Don't worry.  I'll fix that (preparing a new upload)
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> Riddell: I disabled nepomuk and the kstartupconfig4 crash went away. So, it seems nepomuk is a problem with Qt4.5
<ScottK> Color me not stunned.
<rgreening> nepomuk should probably be burned and disabled
<ScottK> Disable then burn.  It'll be easier to catch.
<rgreening> :P
<ScottK> Just uploaded quassel again.  This one will be good for it's debut Alpha milestone I think.
<rgreening> for Jaunty or Intrepid or both?
<ScottK> Both
<ScottK> I always update my PPA at the same time so seele can check it out.
<ScottK> Being as she's in charge of the "You must fix this" usability list.
<rgreening> hehe
<ScottK> nixternal: You up for Alpha 4 release notes?  This will be a big one:  KDE 4.2.0, amarok 2 on CD, quassel on CD, return of kdebluetooth (sort of even working).
<stdin> jussi01: that login thing only works for uses ubottu knows about anyway
<ScottK> I'm about to do a kdepim upload if anyone has anything (I'm fixing installability for kdepim-dev)
<ScottK> rgreening: Tried amarok with Qt 4.5?
<rgreening> yeah. seems fine
<ScottK> Interesting.
<ScottK> Guy on #amarok is claiming it doesn't work.
<ScottK> Is yours the release or svn amarok?
<rgreening> I just launched in and played a sone
<rgreening> song even
<ScottK> rgreening: ^^?
<rgreening> I am using amarok from Jaunty
<ScottK> K
<ScottK> Might be worth tossing the Jaunty amarok package to your PPA with Qt 4.5 in it to see what happens.
<ScottK> Riddell: Looking ahead to the Alpha 4, we have 3 packages we care about uninstallable: amarok needs the msql 5.1 MIR.  konq-plugins needs binary promotion of some ones newly enabled.  Kdepim has kdepim-dev with a bad depends from the boost transition.  I'm fixing that one.  The other two I think are up to you.
<nixternal> ScottK: can't work on release notes, I have way to much work I have to do
<ScottK> nixternal: Any suggestions on who?
<nixternal> anyone really, it isn't rocket science
<rgreening> jjesse?
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^ We'll need to find someone to do release notes (not me).  Lots of new shiny goodness this release.
<rgreening> ScottK: I'll add in an amarok rebuild to my PPA and see what happens
<ScottK> Kewl.
<ScottK> If it fails, it'd be a good (bad) data point.
<ScottK> I think jjesse would be good if he's available.
<rgreening> My wifes lappy died. HD failure. had to buy a new one. reinstalling tonight/tomorrow (or Ill be killed)
 * ScottK deftly wields "Convert to a question" and now our quassel package is bug free.
 * Hobbsee converts ScottK to a question, too
<ScottK> Almost forgot.   plasmoid-network-manager appears on the CD first time this go 'round too.
<ScottK> BTW, if /me is the question, the answer must be scary.
<Hobbsee> heh
<ScottK> Hobbsee: I think kde4-style-qtcurve is the one that I thought made FF look OK.
<Hobbsee> ScottK: hrm, i thought i'd try that.  I'll check when I next boot jaunty
<nhandler> ScottK: Do you think enough time has passed to start preparing the backports for KDE 4.2? Or should we wait some more?
<ScottK> nhandler: I'd like to get 4.1.4 verified and in -updates first.
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Your Intrepid box is Gnome, right?
<Hobbsee> yes
<ScottK> Hobbsee: Would you please install kontact first from the main repo and then from -proposed and see if it acts any different as described in this bug: Bug #324232
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 324232 in kde4libs "Any KDE4 application started in GNOME becomes full screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/324232
 * ScottK has got no box he can try that on.
<ScottK> So far all but one of the so called regressions I've dealt with haven't been regressions at all.
<ScottK> OK.  kdepim uploaded, so that uninstallable should be sorted.
<rgreening> thank god. My PPA is all bunged up do to libboot et al
<rgreening> libboost even
<rgreening> ScottK: amarok2.01 built successfully against Qt4.5.0
<ScottK> Figures.
<Sput> rgreening: Quassel does not currently work with Qt 4.5
<Sput> we're fixing this currently
<Sput> looks like Trolltech decided to change the internal format for signal/slots which kills our signal handling
<Riddell> morning
 * Lure thinks it is getting harder and harder to follow quassel and p-network-manager packages (ScottK and Tonio_, you rock!)
<Lure> ;-)
<Riddell> Sput: does that explain why quassel freezes when I run it (with qt 4.5 installed)?
<Tonio_> Riddell: will you consider droping knm from the archives or just demote it to universe
<Tonio_> ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: depends on how reliable the plasmoid is :)
<Riddell> if the plasmoid works for everyone we should drop knm
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah, I have to test everything this WE...
<Tonio_> Riddell: means WPA, WPA2, WEP connection, VPN
<Tonio_> Riddell: I can't test 3G btw.... I don't know who can...
<Tonio_> Riddell: we should discuss adding kmplayer-konq-plugins to kubuntu-meta btw....
<Tonio_> Riddell: very little, shouldn't be an issue
<Tonio_> Riddell: now PNM seems to work, I'll stop pushing nightly-builds, and will perform a QA test before each upload, in order not to break anything
<jussi01> Tonio_: I havent been able get the nm plasmoid to compile today :/
<Tonio_> jussi01: hum lemme look
<Tonio_> jussi01: building 920546...
<jussi01> CMake Error at CMakeLists.txt:45 (message):
<jussi01>   It is necessary to specify the directory where the client policy file for
<jussi01>   NetworkManager-kde4 is installed as DBUS_SYSTEM_POLICY_DIR.  Normally this
<jussi01>   is /etc/dbus-1/system.d on a Linux system
<jussi01> Tonio_: ^
<jussi01> thats after the initial cmake on a clean builddir
<Tonio_> still nobody interested in revuing http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=skrooge ? :)
 * jussi01 prods Tonio_ to -motu :D
<Tonio_> jussi01: I tried but nobody responded :)
<jussi01> Tonio_: yeah, gets like that soetimes
<Tonio_> jussi01: builds successfully here
 * jussi01 wonders whats gone wrong... :/
<Tonio_> Riddell: any reason we have this : kmail: /usr/share/applications/kde4/akonadiconsole.desktop
<Tonio_> Riddell: shouldn't that be part of akonadi package, and therefore, shouldn't we have it hidden by default ?
<Tonio_> end users might not need this...
<Riddell> umm, dunno
<Riddell> mm, should probably be in akonadi-kde
<Nightrose> when is feature freeze for jaunty?
<Riddell> feb 19th
<Nightrose> thx
<Riddell> amarok:              [ERROR!] MySQL library initialization failed.
<Riddell> grump
<Tonio_> Riddell: shouldn't we just hide it ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: I don't know what it does
<Sput> Riddell: most likely it does explain it, yes
<markey> hmmm
<markey> Kubuntu rocks :)
<markey> just had to say it again
<markey> updating stuff is so easy and smooth
<markey> loving it
<markey> best distro I've ever used, that's for sure
<markey> (been using SUSE for years, ooh, the pain!)
 * Riddell hugs markey 
<markey> my suse installation was widely known as "Chaotix" ;)
<Riddell> markey: don't suppose you know how to compile amarok against a mysql which isn't installed to /usr ?
<markey> Riddell: we some sort of FAQ for that, lemme grab the url
<markey> sec
<markey> http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Development/MySQL_Embedded
<markey> hopefully helpful, I'm not sure
<markey> give it a try
 * markey isn't much of a mysql expert..
<markey> here we go, fresh 4.2 on this box
<markey> the upgrade was not without problems though
<markey> had to --force-overwrite a bunch of stuff
<markey> a normal user would have run into problems
<markey> a newb, I mean
<markey> in fact I'm kinda newby'ish; Mamarok helped me
<Riddell> markey: that on intrepid/8.10 ?
<markey> yes
<Riddell> markey: don't suppose you still have a list of those errors?
<markey> also NEON regularly generates conflicts, for some reason
<markey> sec
<markey> asking Mamarok
<markey> she knows better
<Mamarok> Riddell: there was a problem I solved with force-overwrite
<Riddell> Mamarok: right but do you have it still in a terminal to copy and paste the error?
<Mamarok> for kde-oxygen-icon
<Riddell> those icons are pesky like that
<Mamarok> some stuff could not overwrite
<Mamarok> markey: check the konsole, should still be somewhere
<markey> no way
<markey> rebooted
<Mamarok> silly me, right
<markey> history os not persistent afaik
<markey> is*
<markey> hmm
<markey> something else:
<markey>   ERROR: cmake/modules/FindKDE4Internal.cmake not found in
<markey>   /home/mark/.kde/share/apps;/usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/apps;/home/mark/kde/share/apps;/usr/share/kde4/apps
<markey> anyone got a quick idea on that?
<markey> I seem to be missing something
<Riddell> markey: should be in /usr/share/kde4/apps/cmake/modules/FindKDE4Internal.cmake from kdelibs5-dev
<markey> hmm
<markey> thanks, got it
<markey> yikes, the auto-removal of packagas scares me a bit
<markey> always afraid of losing some dep I need for compiling
<markey> any way to disable that?
<markey> The following packages will be REMOVED: dcraw{u} kde-core{u} krita-data-kde4{u} latex-xft-fonts{u} libbluetooth-dev{u} libboost-dev{u} libboost-serialization-dev{u} libboost-serialization1.34.1{u} libcapseo-dev{u}
<Riddell> markey: what are you running which does auto removal?
<markey> ..etc
<markey> did that:
<markey> mark@Hyperion:~/kde/src/amarok$ sudo aptitude install kdelibs5-dev
<Riddell> mm, I just use apt, there's probably a way to tell apititude not to do autoremoval but I couldn't tell you what
<markey> ok
<markey> gotta say I love aptitude
<markey> very nice app
 * Sput fondly remembers when installing qt4-dev removed parts of X11 :)
<Sput> a couple years ago though
<markey> args
<markey> I'm really afraid of such things
<markey> I had something similar happen once
<markey> suddenly half of my dev environment was gone
<markey> no fun ;)
<Sput> I don't trust package managers that remove stuff without clearly showing their reasoning
<markey> well usually apt is really smart about that
<markey> but
<a|wen> ... always look through the list of packages being removed
<markey> if you have stuff installed for compiling something, apt cannot know if that is still needed
<markey> not automatically
<markey> of course
<Sput> doesn't it record if you explicitly installed a package?
<markey> dunno
<a|wen> Sput: it does
<Sput> rather than it being pulled in as a dep
<markey> not an expert on that
<Sput> and there is probably a way to add packages to that "wanted list" too
<Sput> so apt knows you want them
<a|wen> Sput: "aptitude unmarkauto" does that
<markey> ah
<a|wen> and "aptitude markauto" tells that you don't care (remove if nothing else needs it)
<markey> cool thanks
<markey> btw, there is a glaring usability issue, but that is probably plasma rather than kubuntu
<markey> the error plasmoid that comes up when a plasmoid is broken contains a big red X icon
<markey> this icon looks like a button
<markey> it isn't one
<markey> extremely confusing
<markey> seele might be interested in that
<markey> /home/mark/kde/src/amarok/src/collection/sqlcollection/XesamDbus.h:22:39: error: strigi/qtdbus/strigitypes.h: No such file or directory
<markey> anyone remember what package is missing?
<markey> I keep forgetting
<markey> some strigi foo
<markey> that might be an error in our cmake foo, it fails to check for that properly
<markey> says "ALL OK", and then errors out during compile
 * markey installs libstrigiqtdbusclient-dev
<stdin> !find strigi/qtdbus/strigitypes.h
<ubottu> File strigi/qtdbus/strigitypes.h found in libstrigiqtdbusclient-dev
<markey> yeah
<markey> thx
<markey> why is cmake not checking that properly, hm
<markey> somewhere along the chan there is a bug
<markey> chain*
<markey> in amarok, or kde
<stdin> it's not cmake, it's the compiler not finding the header
<markey> I realize that ;)
<markey> <- programmer
<stdin> but you said it was cmake just?
<stdin> or am I just not reading right :p
<markey> I think there is a check missing in our cmake foo, it should error out before compiling, if this dep is missing
<markey> but doesn't
<stdin> ahh, I see what you mean now
<markey> :)
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Main Archive: frozen for alpha-4 | e-mail Riddell for STICKERS | Specs! http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuJauntySpecs
<Tm_T> stickers?
<stdin> stickers, thinks that sticks to other things
 * stdin fails at spelling today
 * Tm_T goes sticky mode
<Mamarok> btw, is there a chance to get plasma widgets to work correctly soonish in 4.2?
<Mamarok> used to work in RC1, doesn't work anymore in final :(
<Mamarok> bad regression IMHO
<Tm_T> Mamarok: how they doesn't work?
<Mamarok> Tm_T: well, I can't use most of them anymore, like pastebin, folderview, etc.
<Mamarok> like if I change the folder, nothing shows
<Mamarok> impossible to drag and drop to pastebin
<Tm_T> Mamarok: interesting... can you give me full list what applets doesn't work?
<Riddell> Mamarok: sounds like you have a package or two that isn't up to date
<Tm_T> Riddell: I was thinking the same
<Riddell> Mamarok: what does  apt-cache policy kdebase-plasma | grep Inst  show?
<Mamarok> Riddell: Installed: 4:4.2.0-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa2
<Mamarok> I don't use that many, strangely Comic Strip works again and it didn't so in RC1
<Mamarok> well, s/strangely/happyly
<knusperfrosch> ScottK: does kubuntu-experimentals xorg already fix what adamspain ships in his ppa? (=video garbage)
<knusperfrosch> (talking about intrepid)
<knusperfrosch> Riddell: managed to build a german language pack from the dsc that batl10n produced. so in case i create debdiffs for all languagepacks for 4.2 where should i put them or are they already done for intrepid?
<markey> anyone know Jorge Castro's email address?
<Tm_T> markey: one moment
<Tm_T> markey: aye, I did remember right, jorge@ubuntu.com
<markey> thx :)
<ghostcube> sma
<ghostcube> oh
<Tonio_> one little question for all... was there a kepas equivalent (and eventually compatible) for kde3
<seele> i saw my name somewhere
<seele> markey: i can't do much about missing plasmoids although there is probably a more graceful way to let the user know the widget is broken than a big red X
<a|wen> Mamarok: have you tried removing the widget and inserting it again?
<Mamarok> a|wen: yes I have, didn't work
<a|wen> okay ... did work me once, so could have been
<Mamarok> seele: the point is, most users will try to click on that particular big red button because it looks too mich like a button
<seele> Mamarok: ah yes, definitly
<Mamarok> maybe changeing it to a triangle would be more appropriate
 * seele wonders if the HIG says to use a red X icon and that's why they did that
<a|wen> Mamarok: strange ... i've got intrepid + kde4.2 as well, and can't find a single one, that doesn't work
<a|wen> Mamarok: any output from "dpkg -l | grep 4.1.96" ?
<Mamarok> a|wen: did you upgrade from RC1 too? I have been told it might be a problem with that
<a|wen> Mamarok: i did
<Mamarok> and no, there are no reminaing 4.1.96 packages
<a|wen> Mamarok: i'm out of good ideas then ... broken settings file somewhere perhaps
<Nightrose> Mamarok: tried a new user?
<jcastro> markey: I'm around, what's up?
<mrvanes> Does anybody know why kde daemon started to open kwallet at logon recently (4.2.0)?
<markey> jcastro: just wanted to ask you a question regarding MP3 patenting, but this is easier over email. I'll send you a mail, ok?
<jcastro> markey: sure! I don't know anything about mp3 patenting but I will do my best
<Mamarok> Nightrose: I always start with a new .kde/ when I upgrade to a new version...
<markey> jcastro: oh ok, I was told that you're right person to talk to
<jcastro> markey: if not I can point you in the right direction
<ScottK> knusperfrosch: kubuntu-experimental's xorg-xserver drops a patch that is the source on video garbage.  I haven't looked at admspain's PPA, so I can't say for sure.
<Nightrose> markey: i told you he is the one to point you to the right person - not that he is the right person ;-)
<ScottK> Mamarok: For the plasma widgets, they have to be recompiled against the new libplasma.  So on Intrepid, any that you installed from the main repo and didn't update from kubuntu-experimental are sure not to work.
<markey> oh ok
<markey> sorry then
<markey> jcastro: can you point me to the right person to talk to? ;)
<Riddell> markey, Mamarok: are you guys coming to fosdem by the way?
<markey> amarok team: yes. me personally: no
<markey> I plan to attend LinuxTag, Froscon, Akademy
<markey> this year
<markey> well at least those
<markey> plus OpenExpo
<Riddell> limiting yourself is wise :)
<markey> :)
<markey> Froscon is something I can really recommend
<markey> best FOSS conference imho :)
<markey> well exluding Akademy
<markey> danimo is one of the organizers of Froscon
<markey> or somehow involved in it
<claydoh> s
<Mamarok> Riddell: no, too much work
<Riddell> fair enough, just means I can't offer to look at your plasma issue there
<ScottK> claydoh: Any chance you'd be up for being 'Mr. Release Notes' for Alpha 4?
<Riddell> I'm afraid I'm away from home just now so don't have an intrepid system to try and recreate the issue, but it sounds a lot like something is affected by the ABI change that happaned in plasma prior to release
<Riddell> mrvanes: no idea why kwallet is being used on startup
<Nightrose> Riddell: it works perfectly fine here on intrepid with latest updates
<Riddell> Nightrose: yeah I'm pretty sure it was all working for me when I was at home
<mrvanes> Riddell: am I the only one then? Nobody a kwallet request from kde daemon at logon?
<Riddell> mrvanes: maybe it's network manager?
<mrvanes> Riddell: Not that I really mind, I just find it curious and I can't figure out why it would need kwallet access?
<EagleScreen> congrat for the update to kdebluetooth 0.3, it seems to be working now
<Riddell> EagleScreen: in jaunty?
<EagleScreen> not, in Intrepid
<Riddell> oh, good
<EagleScreen> i haven't done tests in Jaunty
<mrvanes> Riddell: maybe... I'll keep that in mind, but you're not seeing it?
<Riddell> I'm not no, sometimes konqueror asks for a password on startup if its loading a page which needs it
<Riddell> mrvanes: could be e-mail access too
<jcastro> markey: just send me the mail and I'll pass it along
<mrvanes> Riddell: I'm used to kontact and kopete asking for it... no problem... but never had kded ask... so that's when I started wondering
<mrvanes> Riddell: the strangest part is that I'm missing no functionality after disallowing access this session...
<markey> jcastro: ok cool, gonna do that
<claydoh> ScottK: I think I could give it a shot, how soon?
<ScottK> Release on Thursday.
<ScottK> claydoh: Just grab the ones from last time and update.  Things I know of:
<claydoh> mrvanes: I get that, but I think it may be one of my plasmoids, though I don't know which or why
<mrvanes> claydoh: I thought that too... but I have not plasmoid with 'password' related tasks
<mrvanes> claydoh: as far as I know ;)
 * claydoh will check
 * claydoh suspects his yawp weather plasmoid
<claydoh> which is the bee's knees imo :)
<mrvanes> claydoh: I have that too ;)
<ScottK> Kmail/Akonadi & Amarok co-installability fixed, Quassel is our new default IRC client and on the CD, plasmoid-network-manager (the KDE4 replacement for Knm) is on the CD (Knm still present for now), kdebluetooth back and working (at least sort of), and of course, KDE 4.2.0
 * claydoh will logout nand check
<claydoh> ScottK: kewl
<ScottK> claydoh: I'd highly recommend a link to your blog post on Quassel in there (it's actually what made me think of you for the job).
<ScottK> Riddell: claydoh ^^^ is our release notes volunteer.
 * claydoh blushes
<claydoh> anyway I really wanted to find something to do *not* involving kubuntuforums right now:)
<claydoh> mrvanes: definitely looks like yawp is doing it
<a|wen> ScottK: just got to test a bit further on the bluetooth part in intrepid ... the only thing i can't get to work is to receive files on the computer, but pairing and sending works
<ScottK> Definite progress.
<mrvanes> claydoh: Thx for testing! Strangest part is that I have weather info without letting kded into kwallet?
<claydoh> I dunno, though the plasmoid does cache its data untill it can connect
<Lure> Riddell: will digikam/kipi-plugins be on CD for next alpha or are we lacking space?
<a|wen> ScottK: from the terminal i can see that the obex-server start as 'kbluetooth4(8189) ObexServer::ObexServer: "00:00:00:00:00:00"' ... which does look like it is missing the mac-address, so could very well be kdebluetooth/obex integration problem
<mrvanes> claydoh: Hmm... that would be a good test then. Still no reason to ask for kwallet of course
<Riddell> Lure: it takes up 30MB, that's really too much
<Riddell> Lure: 20MB of that is marble
<ScottK> a|wen: Whatever it is, is also almost certainly present in Jaunty, so any information for a good upstream bug would be highly useful.
<Lure> Riddell: ups, fogot about that....
<Lure> Riddell: tackat mentioned that he might separate 20MB data package into must have and optional
<Lure> Riddell: but I suppose this is 4.3 material
<a|wen> ScottK: i'll try to see if i can collect some more info ablout what might fail
<Lure> Riddell: can we get at least kipi-plugins (no marble there) in order to provide nice extensions to gwenview
<ScottK> a|wen: Great.  JontheEchidna seems to do very well with upstreaming bugs, so you might want to talk to him about what info would be good.
<JontheEchidna> http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2009/01/bugskdeorg.html
<a|wen> thx
<Riddell> kipi-plugins seems to be about 5MB, we can probably live with that
<Riddell> agateau: do you think it's a good thing to have kipi-plugins installed (rather than another language pack)
<knusperfrosch> Riddell: btw, what about the 4.2 langpacks for intrepid?
<agateau> Riddell: yes, kipi-plugins add quite a few nice features
<ScottK> knusperfrosch: 4.2 isn't officially in Intrepid.
<knusperfrosch> ScottK: i know, but having a half translated 4.2 from kubuntu-experimental isn't nice either
<ScottK> If someone were to write an appropriate script to grab the translations, we could add them to kubuntu-experimental.
<ScottK> Our most likely candidate for such work is currently on vacation.
 * ScottK waves to vacationlogger.
<knusperfrosch> k, so batl10n needs some love
<ScottK> rgreening: When you tried Quassel on Qt 4.5, which version did you have?
<knusperfrosch> ScottK: dpkg-buildpackage did work for the resulting sourcedir, the only issue i recognized was "jaunty" in the changelog.
<ScottK> You need to edit debian/changelog before building.
<knusperfrosch> didn't edit anything, batl10n did the work
<knusperfrosch> i'll have a look at the script..
<EagleScreen> kbluetooth4 0.3 crashed at turn off bluetooth device, can I obtain debugging symbols anywhere?
<Riddell> probably not for intrepid
<rgreening> ScottK: I just tried the latest snapshot for KDE4.2 and I just updated quassel today. Still freezes solid for me
<rgreening> qt snapshot I mean
<rgreening> o/ rickspencer3
<ScottK> You might talk to EgS on #quassel then as he's working on 4.5 compatibility.
<rickspencer3> yes?
<rgreening> rickspencer3: just waving hello :)
<rgreening> ScottK: ok
<rickspencer3> cool
<rickspencer3> hi
<tanob> anybody here knows how to fix a current problem on KDE 4.2 in which some plasmoids like dict, notes, twitter, when added just display a message like "could not find requested component: ..." ?
<ScottK> tanob: Are you in Intrepid with packages from kubuntu-experimental?
<tanob> ScottK yes
<ScottK> Any plasmoids from the official archive use libplasm2.  You now have libplasma3.
<ScottK> So they need to be recompiled.
 * ScottK deeply wishes someone would toss all the plasmoids at kubuntu-experimental.
<tanob> hmm...
<tanob> i see that the desktop files are on /usr/share/kde4/services
<tanob> but where do stay the binaries ?
<tanob> i mean, the X-KDE-Library=plasma_applet_kolourpicker
<tanob> where is plasma_applet_kolourpicker ?
<JontheEchidna> tanob: you need to install kdeplasma-addons
<JontheEchidna> it most likely wasn't upgraded automatically because of the new libexiv lib
<ghostcube> hi folks :)
<EagleScreen> kate 4.2.0 does not remember recently open files
<tanob> c   kdeplasma-addons
<tanob> lets see, im removing digikam and kipi-plugins
<tanob> JontheEchidna: solved, thank you :)
<JontheEchidna> you might want to install the kde4 version of digikam from the digikam-experimental ppa
<tanob> hm, nice to know
<tanob> thanks again
<JontheEchidna> you're welcome
<JontheEchidna> Arby: there already was an UNRELEASED-series changelog entry in kdesdk
<JontheEchidna> I'll merge the changelog entries
<JontheEchidna> p.s. un-uploaded versions in bzr should have a series of UNRELEASED in the debian/changelog entry
<rgreening> ScottK: If Konversation is close to ready...I'd like to get my hands on it... thoughts?
<ScottK> I think we've made our decision on what we're going to use as our default client.
<a|wen> ScottK: don't know if you saw my reply to bug 292576 ... can you find any file-overlap of any sort between those two packages?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 292576 in kde4-style-qtcurve "I just tried to install the package, but something broke. :(" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/292576
<ScottK> Much like kvirc, if konversation has a close to ready port, it'd make sense to switch.
<ScottK> a|wen: Saw it.  I haven't had time to look into it.
<JontheEchidna> I don't think konversation will be ready in time
<JontheEchidna> but
<rgreening> Quassel seems worse than Kvirc (Kvirc + some same default settings I mean) at least from what little I could use
<JontheEchidna> at least it exists: http://saroengels.blogspot.com/2009/02/konsolidated.html
<a|wen> ScottK: okay ... if you add an "i agree" to the bug at some point i'll add a fix to it (unless you can find an overlap of course :) )
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: Is the src available anywhere?
<JontheEchidna> probably
<JontheEchidna> I haven't looked
<a|wen> do we have updated packages of kvirc + quassel avaible somewhere to compare?
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: http://websvn.kde.org/branches/work/konvi-kde4/
<ScottK> If you're on Jaunty both are in the archive.
<rgreening> ScottK / JontheEchidna ^^ I may take a stab at packaging it
<ScottK> rgreening == Mr. Ircclient.
<rgreening> :)
<a|wen> still on intrepid ... last i heard jaunty + ati wasn't that good friends (but might have changed of course)
<ScottK> You can get the current quassel from my PPA.
<ScottK> Dunno about kvirc
<JontheEchidna> http://imagebin.ca/view/EyqjdnUy.html
<JontheEchidna> ^My quassel setup
<rgreening> kvirc is only in jaunty I believe
<JontheEchidna> <3 pastebin plasmoid
<JontheEchidna> dragging from ksnapshot to pastebin plasmoid ftw
<rgreening> I miss Konversation. Clean and simple.
 * ScottK gives JontheEchidna a slap in the head for spilling Ninja Secretz.
 * rgreening goes off to package konversation to turn the tides...
<JontheEchidna> oh damn
<ScottK> The thing I miss most about Konversation is nick tab completion.
<rgreening> ya
<rgreening> I'll get konversation back ...... wheeeee
<JontheEchidna> yeah, that's what I miss most too
<JontheEchidna> but its worth not having to load any kde3 stuff in my session
<Sput> well, you do have nick tab completion :) it's just not sorted properly
<Sput> (which will be taken care of early in the 0.5 cycle)
<JontheEchidna> <3
<ScottK> Sput: Yes.  I miss the way Konversation did it.  Please steal that at your earliest opportunity.
<Sput> yeah, I was trying to get that ready for 0.4, but work deadlines intervened :/
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: if you have time, could you sponsor the latest kdesdk bzr please? https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdesdk/ubuntu
<ScottK> Understand.  I think you've made some major strides on this release.
<JontheEchidna> (revisions 8-10)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Do we need this for Alpha 4 or can it wait?
<Sput> working on the toolbars currently, those will go into 0.4
 * ScottK points JontheEchidna at /topic.
<JontheEchidna> hmm
 * JontheEchidna wonders how important the boost transition is
<ScottK> I think it's installable as is so I'd call it fine.
 * ScottK looks at Riddell for guidance?
<Riddell> if it's not needed for alpha it shouldn't go in until freeze is over
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it probably isn't required for alpha
<davmor2> Riddell: did you fix the amarok issue?
<Riddell> davmor2: yep, looks like it's made it to the archive too
<davmor2> Riddell: so that should be sorted for tomorrow then yes?
<Riddell> davmor2: yes
<davmor2> cool :)
<Riddell> I wonder if we can rebuild CDs now
<JontheEchidna> btw, how goes progress on getting amarok in to main?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I had a meeting wit hthe security dudes
<ScottK> Blocked on mysql 5.1 in Main
 * ScottK listens
<Riddell> they want amarok and mysql built from the same source package
<Riddell> which I'm working on now
<JontheEchidna> oh, like what we did with the ppa?
<Riddell> no, that was a separate source package
<davmor2> Riddell: how long does it take?
<JontheEchidna> sounds like "fun"
<Riddell> they want no part of mysql5.1 to be exposed as .so or .a files that can be installed since that means people could use them and then they'd need to support that
<Riddell> davmor2: does what?
<davmor2> how long would the rebuild take (I'm wondering if it'll be up before I sod off)
<Riddell> davmor2: half an hour?
<davmor2> Riddell: if you do give me a ping when it's up and I see if I can't give it a quick smoke test before tomorrow :)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: http://incoming.debian.org/eigen2_2.0.0-1.dsc if you want it.
<JontheEchidna> oh, so they uploaded it to experimental?
<ScottK> Yep
<Riddell> davmor2: voila http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/20090203.1/
<Riddell> ScottK: I should just sync that I guess
<ScottK> Riddell: I haven't looked at it, but I guess.
<davmor2> Riddell: rsync script does it's job and hey presto it's dl'd
 * Riddell syncs eigen2
<davmor2> Riddell: It seems to be installing so far :)
 * Riddell crosses fingers
<Riddell> testers needed for amarok  on jaunty i386 http://www.kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/amarok/
 * JontheEchidna can test
<davmor2> Riddell: it's up now with just the issues that were there yesterday :)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: dpkg complains its downgrading
 * ScottK notes no KDE stuff on http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/jaunty_probs.html and cheers.
<ScottK> \o/
<Riddell> davmor2: excellent
<JontheEchidna> amarok: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libamarokplasma.so.2: undefined symbol: _ZN12QCommonStyle6polishEP7QWidget
<ScottK> Looks like that was built against 4.1, not 4.2?
<ScottK> Wait.  Nevermind.
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: hmm, that'll be because I have qt 4.5 on my system
<JontheEchidna> aah
<Riddell> fooey
 * JontheEchidna personally wouldn't upgrade to 4.5 until 4.5 RC1
<rgreening> rc1 tonight
<rgreening> was talking with qt maintainer
 * ScottK personally won't upgrade to 4.5 until well about Jaunty Beta if it's in Jaunty.
 * ScottK lets you crazy people go first.
<rgreening> we are some 'wild 'n crazy guyz'
<ScottK> Oh dear.  You are old.
<ScottK> ;-)
<davmor2> Riddell: Out of interest why is quassel not in favourites?  Being that it is an excellent way to get help and info I'd of thought that it would of been promoted ?
<JontheEchidna> davmor2: likely just an oversight
<rgreening> heheh
<knusperfrosch> vacationlogger: line 101 in batl10n: dhc isn't called with -D #{TD} i guess that's why my changelog contains jaunty
<davmor2> ScottK: you obviously need a groovy lesson young man :P
 * ScottK recalls the Wild 'n Crazy Guys from the original....
<rgreening> me 2
<ScottK> Right.
 * ScottK wasn't kidding about old ....
<rgreening> ya
<rgreening> but not to old to learn new tricks
<knusperfrosch> vacationlogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/113263/ i guess TD means target distribution?
 * davmor2 is now concerned that the kubuntu team might all be older than kde :D
<ScottK> No we have our youngsters too.
 * ScottK gives JontheEchidna a whack on the back of the head to make sure he stays awake in class.
<claydoh> any good 4.2-final screenshots suitable for the relase notes laying around?
<JontheEchidna> claydoh: when in doubt, raid from the official kde announcements :P
<claydoh> now that would be too easy
<claydoh> and too easily noticed :)
 * JontheEchidna has done it before :P
<JontheEchidna> granted for the kubuntu.org KDE announcements
<JontheEchidna> you could try grabbing one from the visual guide
<claydoh> I may just make a new user so i can get a clean desktop shot
<JontheEchidna> since less people have seen that, presumably
<claydoh> or the visual guide
<claydoh> lol
<JontheEchidna> lol
 * claydoh assumes we use the default KDE walpaper and such?
<JontheEchidna> maybe, I don't recall if anyone's updated k-d-s for that
<claydoh> well that makes it easier to borrow images then :)
<JontheEchidna> The Air wallpaper is KDE's default, and probably will be our default for jaunty
<knusperfrosch> k script seems to produce a proper changelog now. so what to do with the files in case i let batl10n do all 55 languages?
<ScottK> Dunno.  I've never done I10n
<ScottK> Maybe vacationlogger has some quick advice.
<JontheEchidna> That patch worked wonderfully, no more crashes on hal restarts
<ScottK> Great.  I think it can wait until after the Alpha though.
<JontheEchidna> anybody wanna install kde4libs from here: https://edge.launchpad.net/~echidnaman/+archive/ppa, log out/back in, and do a sudo service hal restart?
<knusperfrosch> if published does my email show up somewhere? (that one used doesn't get any spam right now...)
<ScottK> Yes, it does.
<ScottK> You might want to pick a different one.
 * JontheEchidna pushes fixed kde4libs to bzr for upload after freeze
<knusperfrosch> hmm batl10n-upload uses dput and uploads it to the specified archive. i guess my launchpad account isn't allowed to upload to kubuntu-experimental?
<JontheEchidna> knusperfrosch: Riddell or vacationlogger can add you as a member
<RoccoLord> Does anybody know why the ozygen/ozone windeco buttons looks different in Kubuntu compared with the pics in the announcement on kde.org?
<JontheEchidna> RoccoLord: likely the person who did the screenshot was running trunk and 4.2 on the same system
<JontheEchidna> and Qt cached the 4.3 trunk window decorations
<JontheEchidna> and used them in his 4.2 install
<RoccoLord> JontheEchidna: OK thanks
<EagleScreen> kdebluetooth 0.3 crash each time I turn off bluetooth
<Tm_T> EagleScreen: can you get trace?
<EagleScreen> i havent got debugging symbols
<Tm_T> hmm, install related -dbg packages, please
<EagleScreen> i will try..
<Tm_T> thanks, son
<EagleScreen> kdebluetooth-dbg? it is not listed in my repos
<claydoh> ScottK: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/JauntyJackalope/Alpha4/Kubuntu
<claydoh> hows that?
 * ScottK looks
<ScottK> Looks good.
 * ScottK edits just a little ....
<ScottK> claydoh: Great job.  If you don't like any of my edits, feel free to adjust.
<claydoh> ScottK: I doubt I would not like the edits, but looks....
 * knusperfrosch sees the nm-plasmoid for the first time
<knusperfrosch> does vpnc work?
<claydoh> ScottK: no, me likee the edits :)
<Lure> Riddell: should we get new pnm for alpha now that it got final name (but I do not see Tonio_ around)?
<rgreening> anyone know OpenVMS?
<rgreening> my server fried
<rgreening> :(
<rgreening> haha
<rgreening> ScottK: ^^ that should be in your timeframe :)
<EagleScreen> usb-creator depends on gksu, it installs much Gnome stuff if you want ot install usb-creator in Kubuntu, by this, i am building a usb-creator which depends on gksu | kdesudo, it is working, but i have the problem that it does not starts from K-Menu unless you edit the K Menu and set 'kdesudo usb-creator' in command field.
<EagleScreen> what can I do for my package starts from K-Menu or Gnome menu with kdesudo or gksu respectively?
<EagleScreen> *respectly?
<JontheEchidna> just a second and I might be able to help
<JontheEchidna> KDE apps, at least, put this in their .desktop files:
<JontheEchidna> X-KDE-SubstituteUID=true
<ScottK> rgreening: Sorry, no openVMS here.
<ScottK> claydoh: Great.
<EagleScreen> for instance, synaptic starts using gksu if it is under Gnome, or using KDESu/kdesudo if it is under KDE, how can i make my apps to do the same?
<knusperfrosch> ScottK: maybe leaving out that xorg patch triggers a new one? Xorg crashes on F11 in dual screen mode
<ScottK> Should be unreleated.
<knusperfrosch> how di i get a backtrace for X? gdb startx on commandline?
<knusperfrosch> konqueror+f11 and systemsettings->display trigger that crash
<JontheEchidna> knusperfrosch: there should be a backtrace in /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<knusperfrosch> JontheEchidna: last modified 1 1/4 hour ago?
<JontheEchidna> it's a log of your last X session
<JontheEchidna> which should end when X crashes
<knusperfrosch> ends with "(EE) intel(0): underrun on pipe B!" but that crash was 10 minutes ago
<Lure> Riddell & others: review appreciated: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionReportLensFun
 * Lure notices that jaunty NEW increased by 20 packages in a day :-(, hope we can get lensfun in before FF
<maco> knusperfrosch: ah thats a common error
<maco> knusperfrosch: there's a bug about it...
<knusperfrosch> maco: found one on launchpad: 221119
<maco> bug 283723 references it too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 283723 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[i965] GDM screen doesn't show up on laptop used with an external display " [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/283723
<maco> and bug 287485
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 287485 in mesa "Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV in _swrast_copy_teximage2d [i855GM]" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/287485
<maco> there's a handful of 'em with that error, but i doubt its relevant to all of them
<knusperfrosch> k i'll try the intel testing ppa
<neversfelde> So, my first package is in jaunty :). Any junior tasks around to learn more?
<Tm_T> neversfelde: yes, get me faster computer
<Tm_T> this clock around waiting is killing me
<neversfelde> k, probably I can send you mine in 2017 :D
<Tm_T> (:)
<Nightrose> neversfelde: what package?
<Tm_T> beat that!  http://62.216.121.197/phpsysinfo/
<neversfelde> Nightrose: plasmoid-windowslist. Not very useful, but I already know one user^^.
 * Nightrose wonders who it was she asked to package the RTM widget
<Nightrose> was that you neversfelde?
<neversfelde> Nightrose: I am working on that, but my skills seem to be not good enough
<neversfelde> we'll see
<Nightrose> ah ok
<Nightrose> well if you have problems ask :)
<ScottK> Looks like we're back in business on lpia.  kde4libs and kdelibs built.
<Nightrose> \o/
<neversfelde> hehe, pbuilder does not want to accept my local repo, do not know why
<neversfelde> probably vacationlogger can stop and help me to fix this, when he's near nuremberg :D
<rgreening> ScottK: ping
<ScottK> rgreening: Pong
<rgreening> ScottK: I am on with konversation from svn
<rgreening> :)
<ScottK> OK.  If it's good, update it.
<ScottK> I still think we've made our decision for Jaunty though.
<rgreening> ScottK: hmm... crashed. :)
<rgreening> hah
<rgreening> still, I like this beter than quassel
<ScottK> There's a lot I like about Konversation.
<rgreening> ScottK: ok, the crash was probably due to the debuggin I had going. Turned off and it seems stable.
<ScottK> For me thought the split client/core thing is highly good.
 * ScottK goes off to collect $MIDDLECHILD from school.
<rgreening> ScottK: I'l upload to the Priv ppa as devs don't want this package out to general populous
<rgreening> yet..
<ScottK> OK.  Well if they don't want it public, then we've definitely made our decision for Jaunty.
<rgreening> ScottK: as it's not a release yet... I'll talk to them more tomorrow.
<ScottK> OK.  Lots of FOSS project have open repositories ....
<rgreening> see if I can get a better idea of when and what I can package
<rgreening> ScottK: it's in kdesvn, for all to see.
<ScottK> OK, then why the private PPA?
<rgreening> I think they just didn't want it packaged
<ScottK> Bah.
<rgreening> lol
 * ScottK --> out
<rgreening> ok, I'll upload ot my PPA so we can look at it.
<rgreening> later
<rgreening> Riddell / seele: I have a konversation client package built and testing.
<Bsims> I can't get anti cashew plasmoid to build any on what -dev files I need to install if any?
<JontheEchidna> got libplasma-dev?
<Bsims> Hrm let me check
<Bsims> I dodm
<JontheEchidna> ... is that a yes or a no? :P
<Bsims> er didn't installing now also this is a minor wierdness when i start urxvt I get a yellow cashew that says qt-subaplication
<JontheEchidna> removing the cashew probably won't fix that
<JontheEchidna> The cashew is the Plasma logo
<Bsims> Hrm well that was my goal, or make it at least stop saying I got two urxvt tabs open while it does whatever its doing to try to group it
<Bsims> I just can't figure out why opening a X11 app;icaton would add a qt-subaplication
<JontheEchidna> smells like a bug
<JontheEchidna> it'd probably be best to report it at bugs.kde.org
<Bsims> JontheEchidna: Ok I'll file it, I am running lastest from the intrepid ppa
<Bsims> JontheEchidna: you want my settings to see if you can replicate it?
<JontheEchidna> the application was urxvt?
<Bsims> correct urxvt -bg black -fg white -sr -geometry 1024x47 -fn "xft:inconsolata" if it matters and I get a throbber on my icon for at least 10 seconds
<JontheEchidna> ah, a terminal emulator
 * JontheEchidna even has inconsolata
<JontheEchidna> it's a great font
<Bsims> Yeah it is
<Bsims> and if you add -e screen to it its multi tabed <g>
<JontheEchidna> so
<JontheEchidna> urxvt -bg black -fg white -sr -geometry 1024x47 -fn "xft:inconsolata" -e screen
<Bsims> correct
<JontheEchidna> and you get a urxvt task manager entry as well as a qt-subapplication entry?
 * JontheEchidna doesn't
<Bsims> I get a task manager entry if you mean the open box on the kicker
<Bsims> I do have a launch icon on the panel if that makes a difference
<JontheEchidna> yeah, the button with the application name and icon on it
<Bsims> I get that there and in the system tray a yellow cashew
 * ScottK considers someone ought to package the anti-cashew plasmoid
 * Bsims laughs trying to close it removes the entire panel
<JontheEchidna> oh, you can "remove" the panel cashew by locking the widgets
<Bsims> Hrm I'll try that
<Bsims> doesn't remove the yellow one in systray though
<Bsims> Although I wonder...
<Bsims> brb
<Bsims> Nope didn't fix it
<Bsims> and I got duplicate entries for urxvt until it settles down takes about 15-20 seconds
<ScottK> Riddell: Can we kill KDE 4.1.3 out of intrepid-backports?
<ScottK> They seem to just keep depwaiting, retrying, and failing.
<ScottK> They're tying up buildds on slow archs, so they ought to die if possible.
 * Bsims sighs still wonder why it wants to make a qt-subaplication icon for an X11 app like urxvt
 * JontheEchidna stumbles upon http://tmp.vuntz.net/opensuse-packages/browse.py?project=openSUSE:Factory&package=kdebase4-workspace
<JontheEchidna> the low diskspace patch looks interesting
<JontheEchidna> they have a fix for bug 302122 too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 302122 in kdebase-workspace "Klipper can't open url with Firefox" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/302122
<Bsims> I found out why I was getting the yellow cashew in system tray on starting urxvt... you have to go into advanced and uncheck place in system tray
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Great.  In bzr for now.
<Bsims> JontheEchidna: I found out what was making the  I found out why I was getting the yellow cashew in system tray on starting urxvt... you have to go into advanced and uncheck place in system tray
<JontheEchidna> aaaah
<JontheEchidna> ksystraycmd
<JontheEchidna> that thing is busted
<Bsims> JontheEchidna: at least I found the bug... now to make the place in system tray default to no for X11 apps <g>
<Tonio_> hi there
<ScottK> Hey there Tonio_.
<Tonio_> ScottK: :)
<ScottK> Tonio_: I saw you 'modernized' the kdenlive packaging.  Normally we don't do radical surgery on a package like that from Debian.
<ScottK> Did you provide the changes back to Debian?
<Tonio_> ScottK: planing too, of course
<Tonio_> ScottK: the thing is, there is no technical reason that this package doesn't make use of cdbs
<Tonio_> and debian encourages people to use it, as well as we do
<Tonio_> if nobody does this, then it'll never be done
<Tonio_> that's a bit rude, I know, but well... I switched k3b from debhelper to cdbs packaging, I always did that
<Tonio_> and maintainers generally accept the changes
<Tonio_> I hope that didn't cause any trouble this time
<ScottK> As long as you follow up with Debian and get it sorted out, I think it's fine.  I just don't think we want to maintain the diff in the long run.
<Tonio_> standardise the packaging as much as possible makes it easy for motus and DDs to handle any package quickly
<Tonio_> ScottK: there is no diff btw, as this is just standard build (no patches and so on)
<ScottK> Now that kdenlive comes from Main and not Multimedia, syncing is a reasonable goal.
<Tonio_> so if the maintainer wants the changes : super
<Tonio_> if he doesn't, then I'll maintain the diff.... that's my choice, and I'll handle it...
<Tonio_> I personnaly use kdenlive, I wouldn't do any change to a package I'm not ready to maintain on the long term
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> Suse has a patch to add plasmoid-network-manager to the panel if it's installed
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: we should have it installed by default
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: could be done via kiosk
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: no reaosn not to use it even for desktops
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I wanted to ask people and riddel opinion on that point
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I'm more concerned with powerdevil
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: would be nice to have on laptops, but not on desktops ,and I don't know how to make that happen easilly :)
<JontheEchidna> well, if we need plasmoid-network-manager to be in the panel by default, we don't have to do the work ourselves
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I'll pobably add PNM by default on the panel in a couple of days, if nobody thinks that's a bad idea
<JontheEchidna> just digg through a huge suse patch :P
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: why such a big patch ?
<JontheEchidna> because they lump all their plasma changes in a single patch
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: well in our case, it'll not be optional, but part of kubuntu-desktop
<Tonio_> it'll be installed by default, so I think we should just include it in the panel
 * ScottK goes back to his experimenting with bacon and scallops
<Tonio_> as we do with the systray for example
<JontheEchidna> we'd still want to try to sanity check in the code
<Tonio_> Riddell: please give opinion when reading this :)
<JontheEchidna> this isn't an plasma-appletsrc patch btw
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I'd be curious in what the patch does
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: but the less patches, the less problems
<JontheEchidna> agreed
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I'll always favor a default config or kiosk change than patching
<ScottK> That and trying get things building on lpia
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: we used to include new bugs with patching with kde3, I'd like that not to happen with kde4
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: if you can get any info on what the patch does, please let me know :)
<JontheEchidna> pastebinning it right now
<JontheEchidna> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/113386/
<JontheEchidna> it might have other changes in there
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: hum oki
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: BTW, if you grab a srcrpm, and run it through alien -tgz you get a tarball with the patches in the top level directory,
<JontheEchidna> like that containment stuff is unrelated I think
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: it'll probably be optional with opensuse, so they patched for a kind of "autostart"
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: our case if different
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: like autostart desktop file patched VS ksmserverrc default config with kde3 :)
<Tonio_> and imho config is far better is less problematic than patching :)
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: also, people might want to get rid of plasma in the panel and get it on the workspace
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: not possible with such a patch
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<Tonio_> get rid of the applet, sorry
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: so we'll probably go with KDS, the usual way :)
<JontheEchidna> :)
<JontheEchidna> the only other plasma things they change are adding a plain desktop containment with no cashew (which is why the patch is so big) and an option to change the order of the lock/logout buttons in the lock/logout plasmoid
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I'm not confortable with that a big patching logic... nice to see distros trying new things, but we can't maintain such patches on the long term :)
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I don't know how they can do that to be honnest... probable a lot more devs on their side :)
 * JontheEchidna wasn't suggesting that we adopt all of suse's patches
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I know my friend ;)
<JontheEchidna> :)
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: the thing is that both fedora, opensuse and kubuntu used to patch and that's a nightmare for upstream bug tryaging
<Tonio_> triaging
<Tonio_> that's something I took a long time to understand, browsing kde bts...
<Tonio_> I can understand how fed up with that they can be sometimes :)
<JontheEchidna> hmm, have you ever gotten pinotree mad at you for patching stuff?
 * JontheEchidna has
<Tonio_> pinotree, who's that ?
<JontheEchidna> pino toscano
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I got konversation's upstream, sho, caming to me, very angry, but we were able to finally discuss friendly :)
<Tonio_> ah ! :) no he never went to me :)
<Tonio_> but it used to happen sometimes, yes :)
<Tonio_> that's life... and the price to pay for sometimes doing something correctly, you have to go through errors :)
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: but remember how systemsettings was criticized -> now default in KDE
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<Tonio_> remember the kde simplification we did on kde3, along with konqueror UI tweaking (that took me weeks)
<Tonio_> now default on kde4 too :)
<Tonio_> that's the good part of the story, we were criticized a lot, but by the end, this was the good thing to do :)
<JontheEchidna> actually I wasn't that involved back in the kde3 days... just a user
<JontheEchidna> plus I used firefox :P
<Tonio_> at some points we did great, and we had to revert lots of attemps too, since those were bad
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: the one thing I'm happy with is that kde4.2 is impressing ALL gnome users at work
<JontheEchidna> ^_^
<Tonio_> they're all blown away :)
<astromme> that's good to hear
<Tonio_> I can't wait to see a real stable one correctly implemented and packaged (I hope 4.2.1 with jaunty)
<Tonio_> and make them all switch :)
 * Tonio_ discovered kepas today.... interesting and really usefull
 * astromme was never able to get kepas to work
<Tonio_> I wonder why we don't have that in main and installed by default....
<Tonio_> very nice replacement for easy file sharing
<astromme> Jaunty is going to be an important release. If it is solid and shows KDE at its best I predict that you will see quite a few people doing more than just "testing the waters"
<Tonio_> astromme: yeah :)
<Tonio_> astromme: on the other hand, it is not as stable as I'd like too
<Tonio_> kde now needs a coupl of month of pure QA imho
<Tonio_> astromme: but talking about the long term target
<Tonio_> the next LTS, will probably be THE release
#kubuntu-devel 2009-02-04
<Tonio_> what is impressive with kde4 is the beautifullness of it
<astromme> Hmm, well the next LTS is still quite far off
<Tonio_> most people are just asking me (lots of gnomists at work...)
<Tonio_> I did you tweak to get that ?
<Tonio_> "bah this is just kde4 defaults, without any tweaking :)"
<Tonio_> "really ??????????????????????????"
<astromme> I honestly think that Jaunty will be the release where I can resonably expect a non-linux/non-kde expert to work with his system, configure his system, be happy with his system, and think it's beautiful at the same time.
<Tonio_> that's so good to ear, hehe
<Tonio_> astromme: needs to be a lot more stable
<astromme> You've still got some months
<Tonio_> astromme: current desktop stability is not even as good as vista
<Tonio_> can't be compared to gnome
<astromme> And it helps big time to send backtraces
<Tonio_> or osx
<Tonio_> or windows xp
<Tonio_> not big bugs, but lots of little ones
<Tonio_> that's the problem with it right now
<astromme> Honestly (imho) the only way that stability will come is by distros testing and sending problem reports (including bt, etc) upstream.
<Tonio_> astromme: yeah :) also the full plasma+dbus stuff makes it very difficult to backtrace for a lambda user....
<astromme> Because not only is it hard for developers to find every corner case, it's also not "as fun" to just sit for months looking for bugs to fix
<Tonio_> astromme: debuging is probably more complicated for non developers with kde4...
<astromme> True
<astromme> Well, for plasma at least. For other things I think it's just as it was before
<Tonio_> astromme: for apps it's just apps
<Tonio_> for plasmoids, that's different
<Tonio_> you can't just strace a process and look for the segfault....
<Tonio_> maybe a plasma monitor somehow would be usefull in the future to help reporting bugs
<Tonio_> next big app we miss is a good and complete video player and also k3b.... then we're done feature compliant with kde3...
<Tonio_> I think strueg is planing to polish k3b.... which sounds good
<astromme> Eh, I find vlc good enough for my needs
<astromme> and dragonplayer is there if you want the kde goodness with kio, etc
<Tonio_> astromme: yeah, but not well desktop integrated
<Tonio_> and doesn't make use of phonon
<Tonio_> but phonon can use vlc so....... :)
<Tonio_> astromme: kaffeine was more than just a video player
<Tonio_> dvd player on the run too....
<Tonio_> that, we miss right now
<Tonio_> time to sleep here, see you tomorrow :)
<astromme> Dragonplayer is a dvd player.... Dragonplayer is a video player, network video player. I'm confused as to what's important that it lacks and kaffiene had (I know Tonio_ left, just putting my comments out there)
<JontheEchidna> opensuse has a flash installation prompt patch too
<JontheEchidna> rgreening may be interested
<ScottK> JontheEchidna or vorian: kopete-cryptography never got uploaded. It's in universe so ...
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: so it needs updating?
<knusperfrosch> segmentationfault on pyqt4 from the ppa with pyexpat: http://dpaste.com/116387/
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I assume it got released with the rest of extra-gear, but didn't get uploaded because it need kdepim-dev
<ScottK> Which we didn't have until today.
<JontheEchidna> oh, I think vorian was working on that one (or at least not me :P)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna or vorian or nhandler or any other motu ....  I've got KDE well along to building on lpia and started on armel.  I'd appreciate it if someone would trigger retries on the universe plasmoids and such on lpia.   We should have enough built now.
<JontheEchidna> ok
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> I'm working through the extragear list now.
<seele> LDN sure likes to pick up on my stuff.. although this time around it is pretty good
<seele> http://ldn.linuxfoundation.org/blog-entry/will-jackalope-finally-turn-kubuntu-around
<ScottK> Nobody did guidance-power-manager either.
 * ScottK looks for smarter ....
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: oh, well I just retried rsibreak since it has rdepend on libplasma3
<seele> good for kubuntu that is, not good for me, heh
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: rsibreak isn't extreagear.
<ScottK> extra even
<JontheEchidna> oh, right
 * JontheEchidna mumbes about konqueror being unstable
<ScottK> My immediate reaction to his article isn't printable.
<seele> oh come on.. in the end it is a positive outlook for kubuntu. adept and translations are unarguable weaknesses of intrepid *and* we are switching to kpackagekit which seems to be what people want
<JontheEchidna> translations should be back to hardy levels, I think
<ScottK> seele: I think the entire meme about 4.1 being unusable is complete crap.
<ScottK> "Oh dear, I can't have two rows on the taskbar, it's a friggin' unusable disaster".
<ScottK> Actually my printable response is sounds like you want Debian Lenny.
<ScottK> Which is fine, but don't bitch at us for not being Debian.
<Tm_T> ScottK: it looks different than the old one -> it's unusable (;)
<ScottK> Plus I have limited patience from people who neither pay for this stuff nor help make it work.
<Tm_T> ScottK: aye, useless bitching is, well, useless, AND bitching
<seele> debian is useless.. i get more questions about why stuff is broken in kde because of debian packaging than i do for ubuntu
<Tm_T> ScottK: I usually challenge people to help, if they don't then I go and silence them usually
<ScottK> Debian is old.
<ScottK> If you want a stable, well tested boring desktop, it's great.
<ScottK> I don't put up with useless whining from my kids and I don't appreciate it from strangers any more.
 * Tm_T huggles ScottK 
<Tm_T> we old and grumpy <3
<ScottK> Just will the motrin to kick in faster so my headache goes away ...
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: btw, most plasmoids seem to have built on armel
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> They probably built against 4.1.96 then
<ScottK> Urgh.
<JontheEchidna> eek
<ScottK> It'd be worth a check to see if they build-dep on 4.2.0
<JontheEchidna> iirc most don't
<ScottK> We can fix it with the next upload or something.  I doubt we'll get enough lpia usage to matter.
 * ScottK notes that kpovmodeler says vorian on it and it says uploaded, but it's not.
<JontheEchidna> with any luck there won't be an abi break for a while now that 4.2 has been released with libplasma in kdelibs
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Up for a bit of extragear packaging?
<JontheEchidna> need to finish these rebuilds
<JontheEchidna> almost done
<ScottK> Looks like guidance-power-manager, kpovmodeler, and kopete-cryptography all need updating
<ScottK> Great.
 * ScottK notes that there now exists a failed build for kdebindings on hppa, so maybe PAS got fixed (Soyuz failed to know to build it at all before).
<vorian> ScottK: whoopsie, let me take care of that
<JontheEchidna> done with universe plasmoids
<vorian> ScottK: with my power outtage issue, i wasn't able to complete it
<ScottK> OK.
 * ScottK wonders why it was marked uploaded then ....
<ScottK> Oh well, let's move on.
<JontheEchidna> so, g-p-m?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: So guidance-power-manager and kopete-cryptography are wanting doing.
<ScottK> Yeah.
<ScottK> Looks like we'll pick up two more working archictectures this week.  That's good.
<JontheEchidna> oh?
<ScottK> As in working on KDE, not new to the archive
<ScottK> lpia is making good progress and kde4libs is moving along on armel.
<ScottK> Now is someone would just update other ports kernels, we'd be in business.
<ScottK> is/if
<vorian> ScottK: http://machine-crusade.net/kpov/ if you please :)
 * ScottK grabs
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: do you happen to know which guidance patches can be removed?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: No.  Usually those get pushed upstream right away, but no idea.
<JontheEchidna> ok, thanks
 * ScottK voted to remove it completely, but Riddell said no.  
 * ScottK has erased his brain of all he knew about guidance
<JontheEchidna> looks like all of them can go \o/
<JontheEchidna> rm -rf debian/patches is so satisfying
<ScottK> ;-)
<ScottK> The uninstallable count for lpia went down by about half already.
<nhandler> ScottK and JontheEchidna: Do you still need retries for the plasmoids?
<JontheEchidna> nhandler: I think I got them all
<nhandler> Ok JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> kopete-cryptography still needs updating though
 * nhandler is pretty worthless right now. His main laptop won't charge, so he is using a live cd
<JontheEchidna> ouch
<JontheEchidna> wow, guidance is a nice quick compile
<nhandler> JontheEchidna: Tell me about it. I don't feel like spending money to fix it, so I'll probably just get a new laptop
<vorian> kopete-crypto uploaded
 * vorian just purchased some major upgrades to his desktop
<ScottK> vorian: I just remembered I can't upload kpovmodeler right now anyway due to the freeze.
<vorian> ah, good point
<vorian> ScottK: at least its ready for fridayish
 * ScottK will upload after the Alpha milestone.  Please check and make sure I don't forget.
<ScottK> Yep.
<vorian> will do
<JontheEchidna> guidance-power-manager uploaded
<vorian> JontheEchidna: it's still main, yes?
<JontheEchidna> nope, demoted
<vorian> excellent, at least it's not dropped
<JontheEchidna> I also synced the bzr branch
<nhandler> I just saw a message on identi.ca about someone looking for help with the KDE Mexico website. I thought I might as well pass it along to this channel.
 * ScottK was hoping for dropped.
 * ScottK wonders what vorian thinks about the impressive results from his kopete-cryptography upload?
<claydoh> now we are a KDE4 cult :
<claydoh> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3101189.msg168245#msg168245
<claydoh> lmao
<vorian> what in the world ...
<ScottK> claydoh: Did you see my ping about future release notes?
<claydoh> um, nope
 * claydoh doesn't see it
 * claydoh is tempted to either completely ignore forum crap posts or stop frequenting/moderating them at all
<ScottK> It's just as well I don't have an account there as the trouble of registering is enough to keep me off that thread.
 * claydoh could get you in lol
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Main Archive: frozen for alpha-4| claydoh new release notes dude \o/ | e-mail Riddell for STICKERS | Specs! http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuJauntySpecs
<claydoh> endless sameness endless junk
<ScottK> I almost never look at forums and whenever I do my blood pressure goes up and I'm unhappy.
<ScottK> Then I don't repeat the experience for awhile.
 * claydoh has high blood pressure for real, and it makes me boil
<claydoh> getting harder to keep my cool, and not be a 'fanboi'
<ScottK> Do me a favor and post something that says if you want KDE3, Lenny is that way --->
<claydoh> oh well not dwelling on that, got more KDE4 Kult work to do :)
<claydoh> ScottK: already done by one of the regs
<ScottK> OK.
 * ScottK stares at kdepim and figures our why Soyuz thinks kdepim-dev in uninstallable.
<dtchen> well that's cute. the latest plasma-n-m upload in jaunty doesn't seem to display anything unless it's attempting to associate ;)
<dtchen> plasmoid-n-m*
<ScottK> To quote what the kubuntu desktop seed comments say about hal, "it's not very polished but it's the future".
<ScottK> dtchen: Knm is still there, just doesn't autostart ... just in case .
<ScottK> Looks like it's Soyuz being brain dead about provides again.
<ScottK> vorian: The answer to why that failed is Soyuz not liking provides I'm pretty sure and kdenetwork needs the libboost transition done to it.
<ScottK> Since I'm pretty sure that doesn't affect anything in Main, it'll have to wait I think.
<ScottK> Oh damn.  I do have an account on kubuntuforums.
 * ScottK reads his reply and considers if he should report himself to the moderators.
 * claydoh goes and bans ScottK s he has Tha Powa
<EagleScreen> i cannot build kdesudo package from the source package
<EagleScreen> see http://pastebin.ca/1326882
<claydoh> ScottK: don't get sucked into the quagmire like I did
<ScottK> It'll be fun for a bit.
<EagleScreen> http://pastebin.ca/1326883
<ScottK> EagleScreen: Install quilt.
<ScottK> claydoh: Can you shine me up with some kind of developer tag or whatever it is you all have on the kubuntu forums?
<EagleScreen> thanks that fixed this problem
<ScottK> EagleScreen: Would you like to know how you could have figured that out yourself?
<EagleScreen> yes, sure
<ScottK> The error says you're missing a file called patchsys-quilt.mk
<EagleScreen> yes
<EagleScreen> looking for in dpkg?
<nhandler> ScottK: Someone should really create a wiki page that explains some common things to look for in build logs and how to resolve them.
<ScottK> Go to packages.ubuntu.com and use "Search the contents of packages" and search for that filename.
<ScottK> EagleScreen: You'll see the search results tell you that file is in the package quilt.
<ScottK> nhandler: Go for it.  Glad you volunteered.
<EagleScreen> i can remember tha there is a command to do that
<ScottK> You'll remember packages.ubuntu.com more easily though.
<EagleScreen> yes, it is more easily
<EagleScreen> but less quickly
<ScottK> Honestly I can never rember the other way.  I just use p.u.c.
<ScottK> OK.  kdewebdev-kde4 needs boost stuff too.
<nhandler> scottk: I might actually write it up. It isn't like I can do much else right now
<ScottK> More documentation is better.
<ScottK> Once you get it drafted, you might also then do a MOTU School session on it.
<nhandler> ScottK: Good idea. Maybe I can make up for not giving a session at open week or dev week
 * ScottK doesn't see it as making up required.  Volunteer as you will.
<obsidian> Strange problem - kdebase source package does not build
<obsidian> apt-get source kdebase, debuild binary fails.
<obsidian> patching file apps/kfind/kfind.desktop
<obsidian> Hunk #1 FAILED at 81.
<obsidian> on the package's internal diff??
<obsidian> this seems very wrong to me. Have never been unable to build a deb before.
<obsidian> This is on intrepid...
<ScottK> Which version?
<obsidian> 8.10
<ScottK> Which version of KDE?
<obsidian> kdebase-4.1.3
<obsidian> kde4.1 as is currently shipping in intrepid
<ScottK> Obviously it built once.
<ScottK> Did you try it once, have a problem, then try again?
<ScottK> obsidian: ^^
<obsidian> no
<obsidian> i mean
<obsidian> i have tried many times, many ways
<obsidian> have a friend here with me
<obsidian> repro'd problem on 2 intrepid machines
 * ScottK tries.
<obsidian> build many debs from sources so many obvious things ( build-essential etc) are all there already
<obsidian> thank you for trying
<obsidian> for me it's just apt-get source kdebase
<obsidian> cd kdebase-4.1.3
<obsidian> debuild binary
<obsidian> and it bombs
<obsidian> which freaks me out
<ScottK> I'm going to guess you tried more than once and it's either a bad patch or a buggy clean rule.
<obsidian> bad patc
<obsidian> Applying patch kubuntu_04_hide_kfind.diff
<obsidian> Hunk #1 FAILED at 81.
<obsidian> but how is that possible?
<obsidian> isn't packaging automated?
<obsidian> were you able to reproduce it?
<obsidian> skottk?
<obsidian> scottk?
<ScottK> Not yet
<obsidian> ah,
<obsidian> ok
<ScottK> My laptop is kind of slammed with another build and I'm set up to work on Jaunty packages ....
<obsidian> :D
<obsidian> we are trying to put together a patch
<obsidian> but can't test it cause can't build kdebase  :(
<ScottK> I can't seem to get the build-deps right at the moment.
<obsidian> hmm
<obsidian> not sure I understand
<ScottK> I've got 4.1.4 installed.
<obsidian> k
<ScottK> And so I'm having a problem unrelated to yours.
<obsidian> i c
<ScottK> My recommendation is download the package again from the archive in a new directory.
<ScottK> Then without making any changes to that one try to build it.
<obsidian> we do that every time, unfortunately
 * ScottK considers another way
<obsidian> this is pristine, apt-get source kdebase
<obsidian> cd kdebase-4.1.3
<obsidian> debuild binary
 * obsidian shrugs apology
<obsidian> and i wipe it all and start over with each new attempt
<obsidian> i have jaunty in a vm
<obsidian> it's booting up
<obsidian> curious to see if I can repro it there.
<ScottK> Getting the build-deps in a clean chroot now.
<obsidian> :D
<ScottK> obsidian: Worked fine here.
 * obsidian eyes widen
<obsidian> trade computers?  ;)
<obsidian> i guess we have the jinx over here
<obsidian> 2 diff. intrepid systems, both have it fail
<obsidian> same error
<ScottK> What is the exact error again?
<ScottK> And how are you starting the build?
<obsidian> ready for a copy paste?
<obsidian> I say
<obsidian> apt-get source kdebase
<obsidian> cd kdebase-4.1.3
<obsidian> debuild binary
<obsidian> and I get (after some preamble):
<obsidian> make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/obsidian/Projects/kde/kdebase-4.1.3'
<obsidian> cd . && QUILT_PATCHES=/home/obsidian/Projects/kde/kdebase-4.1.3/debian/patches quilt --quiltrc /dev/null push -a || test $? = 2
<obsidian> Applying patch kubuntu_04_hide_kfind.diff
<obsidian> patching file apps/kfind/kfind.desktop
<obsidian> Hunk #1 FAILED at 81.
<obsidian> 1 out of 1 hunk FAILED -- rejects in file apps/kfind/kfind.desktop
<obsidian> Patch kubuntu_04_hide_kfind.diff does not apply (enforce with -f)
<obsidian> make: *** [debian/stamp-patched] Error 1
<obsidian> debuild: fatal error at line 1305:
<obsidian> couldn't exec debian/rules:
<ScottK> Just debuild.
<obsidian> just debuild binary
<ScottK> Let it build the source package too.
<obsidian> ...
<obsidian> it is the source package?
<obsidian> ok just debuild you say?
<obsidian> no binary argument?
<ScottK> If I do debuild binary I can replicate it.
<obsidian> ahhhh
<obsidian> ok so just "debuild"
<ScottK> if you do debuild and build both it'll work.
<obsidian> fascinating
 * obsidian is trying it
<rgreening> ScottK: hi
<ScottK> Heya rgreening.
<obsidian> hey so why have i never had htis problem before?
<rgreening> konversation kde4 seems to work dandy
<obsidian> I build lots & lots of pkgs this way
<obsidian> or by debian/rules binary
<obsidian> 1st time it failed.
<obsidian> yeah that worked btw
<obsidian> THANK YOU!
<obsidian> :D
<ScottK> When you call debuild binary you're telling it to run a specific part of debian/rules.  That's (as you know) not what you want.
<ScottK> obsidian: You're welcome.
<ScottK> obsidian: If you want to just build the binary it's -b or -B (I don't recall).  See man dpkg-buildpackage.
<obsidian> I clearly am still climbing the deb learning curve  :)
<ScottK> No problem.  Glad I could help.
<obsidian> our patch will fix kde3 applications that run on kde4
<obsidian> currently none of them can succesfully integrate with konqueror or help, or other things
<obsidian> they all throw an error when attempting to launch them
<obsidian> there's an open issue or two on this
<enodo> ScottK: I am here with obsidian
<enodo> Here is the bug we're talking about
<obsidian> :D
<enodo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/120006
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 120006 in amarok "Amarok's bug reporting reports error'kfmclient'" [Low,Incomplete]
<ScottK> Well Amarok in Jaunty is Amarok2, so not a problem.
<obsidian> right but there are still other kde3 apps
<ScottK> OK.
<obsidian> and anything in them that launches a browser, help, even bug reporting will fail ;)
<enodo> I actually discovered this problem in digiKam
<ScottK> That'll also be a KDE4 version in Jaunty.
<obsidian> and he figured out the fix, too   :)
<ScottK> Great.
<enodo> So I heard
<obsidian> I was just trying (feebly) to help get a fix into a patch that might be useful  :)
<ScottK> If it's not a technically risk patch, I can see the benifit.
<ScottK> risk/risky
<enodo> All it is is to create a symlink
<enodo> From /usr/share/applications/kde4/kfmclient*
<ScottK> You might do better to work on the 4.2 packages in kubuntu-experimental.  Those are very close to what we have in Jaunty right now.
<enodo> to /usr/share/applications/kde/
<obsidian> these patches can probably be applied even there.
<obsidian> very simple.
<obsidian> one to kdelibs, one to kdebase
<obsidian> few lines
<obsidian> would be curious to get your thoughts
<obsidian> let's see if this  builds, then open an issue and you can read it
<ScottK> I won't argue it.  It's very late here and I'm quite tired.
<obsidian> us too :D
<obsidian> if we open it on kdebase/kdelibs will you see it?
<obsidian> or if not I'll also paste the link here
<obsidian> later when we finish it
<ScottK> I won't and I'm not the best person to review it anyway.  You can subscribe ubuntu-main-sponsors to the bug after you attach the fix.
<obsidian> thank you for the advice
<ScottK> You're welcome.  Thank you for working to make Kubuntu better.
<obsidian> Aw, this was work?
<obsidian> I thought we were just having fun  :D
<obsidian> have a good night man  :)
<ScottK> Well that's true of almost all of us.
<ScottK> There's only one paid dev on Kubuntu.
<ScottK> The rest of us are here for fun.
<obsidian> right on.
<ScottK> rgreening: I got all but three KDE core packages built or queued for lpia.
<ScottK> So by tomorrow we ought to be good on lpia almost all the way around (actually it's 4)
<ScottK> Need to upload the boost changes for kdenetwork before that'll build.
<ScottK> That has to wait until after the Alpha.
<ScottK> Riddell: kpovmodeler is in Main and on the DVD, but recommends package in multiverse.  It looks to me like it will have to be moved ....
<ScottK> Good night all.  I'm off to bed.
<enodo> good night!
<Riddell> ScottK: hmm, that shouldn't be like that
<mrvanes> Is it by-design that knetworkmanager no longer starts automagically after logon?
<mrvanes> Jaunty/4.2.0 btw
<Riddell> yes, to encourage testing of plasmoid-network-manager [Dmr	
<mrvanes> Riddell: ok, started thinking I was crazy ;)
<mrvanes> Riddell: I'll give plasmoid-network-manager a try then
<jussi01> so is there a current kpackage kit ppa for intrepid?
<Mamarok> Riddell: hi,  btw, Pastebin widget works now, with pastebin.com
<Mamarok> still have problems with folderview for remote folders though
<Tonio_> hi there
 * Tonio_ tracks a strange kmail bug fedora doesn't have with kde4
<Riddell> ScottK: backports view on bug 325221 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 325221 in intrepid-backports "Please UN-backport Brasero 0.9.1 since it's breaking non-English systems" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/325221
<Ebdomos> Hey there, I made some artwork for a kde application (kdenlive), what would be a good license for it?
<Ebdomos> I heard some creative commons licenses are not compatible with gpl
<Tonio_> Ebdomos: if you don't mind, going with the upstream project licence is probably the best and easiest way :)
<Tonio_> Ebdomos: in any case BSD like licence avoids any kind of issue :)
<Ebdomos> thanks
<Tonio_> Ebdomos: and for my own, I usually use the WTFPL licence
<Ebdomos> oh gosh
<Tonio_> Ebdomos: same as bsd, but without anything complicated in it to understand :)
<Tonio_> Ebdomos: not a, joke, I really find it usefull for my needs
<Ebdomos> what about proprietary venders taking your work
<Ebdomos> and not redistributing the changes?
<Tonio_> Ebdomos: I don't care
<Ebdomos> Tonio_: your much more relaxed than I am :)
<Riddell> Ebdomos: oxygen icons uses the GPL 3+, KDE policy requires BSD, GPL 2+ or GPL 3+
<Tonio_> Ebdomos: I don't plan to make money with my work :)
<Ebdomos> Riddell: in terms of artwork, many people use CC, why is that?
<Tonio_> Ebdomos: I prefer to see MS using ssh by default than reinventing the wheel with something uncompatible with us
<Sput> actually oxygen is LGPL v3+
<Riddell> Ebdomos: CC causes problems for some distros, notably Debian
<Tonio_> Ebdomos: think about how usefull and widelly deploied ssh is and you'll understand the benefits of the bsd licence :)
<Riddell> Sput: good point
<Tonio_> lgpl is nice for artwork since it can be reused by proprietary apps in order not to break the global artwork
<Sput> plus BSD and GPL are *not* compatible, and GPL'd projects need to specifically add an exception if they want to allow to link to openssl, for example
<Riddell> Sput: BSD and GPL are compatible
<Sput> so I'm not sure if going with BSD makes sense
<Riddell> openssl isn't BSD, that's why it causes problems
<Sput> oh?
<Tonio_> Sput: they are...
<Ebdomos> lgpl3 I guess it is then
<Tonio_> Sput: I don't think BSD can be incompatible with any other licence, but I may be wrong....
<Sput> depends on the advertising clause
<Tonio_> Riddell: would you like PNM in the panel ?
<Sput> I don't think BSD-with-advertising is compatible with GPL
<Riddell> Tonio_: it should already be so
<Tonio_> Riddell: great :)
<Riddell> Sput: right, BSD-with-advertising is what openssl uses, and that's evli
<Riddell> Ebdomos: LGPL 3+, good choice :)
<Sput> ah I see they have removed that clause in recent versions of the BSD license, so yeah, newer versions are compatible
<Sput> not the original though
<Sput> but yeah, for KDE artwork LGPLv3+ is probably sanest :
<Sput> :)
<Tonio_> I sometimes would like to make people think about the benefits of the BSD licence :) this sounds so shocking for linux users, but terribly true...
<Ebdomos> Riddell/Sput: Good, thanks for the advice
 * Sput doesn't see any benefits in the BSD clause
<Sput> eh, license
<Tonio_> Ebdomos: I maintain kdenlive package, feel free to lemme test :)
<Tonio_> Sput: benefit ?
<Tonio_> Sput: I prefer to have ssh working with linux/windows/osx that just linux to linux, point
<Ebdomos> Tonio_: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AFLxS-VwgM
<Tonio_> Sput: proprietary stuff will always be arround, and bsd helps getting unified standards
<Sput> Tonio_: so use LGPL
<Sput> that allows use in proprietary apps and requires giving back modifications
<Sput> I find that sane
<Tonio_> Sput: any LGPL stuff will never end up in windows for example, few chances in OSX
<jcastro> Nightrose: are you guys planning to participate in the GBJ?
<Tonio_> Sput: by default I mean...
<Sput> so what? I don't want *my* code to end up in windows without being compensated
<Tonio_> Sput: matter of choice, I can understand that ;)
<Ebdomos> Tonio_: Unfortunately I do not have a great understanding towards the variety of licenses today. Some of the things that I think are important is that the content in question is protected from being abused by proprietary vendors
<Tonio_> Ebdomos: and I understand that too :)
<Ebdomos> Tonio_: So my ideal license would abide by that, however, I dont know much about them to know the crucial differences
 * Sput likes that Gallium3D is GPL for example, to enforce opening up graphics drivers that want to benefit from the technology
<Tonio_> but if you want any technology to become a de facto standard, bsd licence helps since most vendors will tend to adopt it
<Tonio_> Sput: I don't want anyone to be forced :)
<Tonio_> Sput: different vision of freedom :)
<Sput> yeah, the old dispute :)
<Tonio_> Sput: I'm a linux lover
<Tonio_> Sput: but I'd like to see zeroconf/bonjour by default on windows
<Sput> for me freedom does not imply forcing me (as an enduser) into having to use proprietary closed crap
<Sput> so I welcome any incentive for vendors to open up their drivers
<Tonio_> Sput: that would be VERY cool, and will never happen with a gpl/like licence
<Tonio_> Sput: zeroconf could become a way more widelly standard if there was a BSD implementation
<Sput> isn't bonjour an apple protocol?
<Tonio_> Sput: but that's not true in any context
<Sput> and why can't MS just implement the spec themselves?
<Tonio_> Sput: yeah, it is
<Sput> no need to steal code
<Sput> as long as specs are open
<Tonio_> Sput: as I said, there is no steal of code with the BSD :)
<Tonio_> Sput: to make my vision simple : GPL is perfect to protect the dev
<Tonio_> Sput: BSD is more a benefit for the end user
<Tonio_> I understand the first option, but do prefer the second ;)
<Sput> sorta, but e.g. in the case of drivers it depends - because BSD allows the vendor to keep specs closed, which results in lower-quality or non-existing drivers
<Tonio_> Sput: bah... GPL + NDA isn't any better ;)
<Tonio_> Sput: most linux gpl drivers are coded with an NDA on the specs, specs <> driver code
<Sput> well, a GPL driver can easily be reverse-engineered :)
<Tonio_> Sput: not any easier than with bsd since the code also is available somewhere ;)
<Tonio_> at the very source at least ;)
<Tonio_> but it can *also* be used somewhere else where you won't get the sources, true that
<Sput> for intermediate stuff like Gallium3D this means that a vendor can take that code, and glue a closed driver around that
<Sput> -> no benefit for the enduser
<Tonio_> Sput: never ending discussion :) no big deal as long as we respect each other
<Tonio_> Sput: don't think about linux to linux
<Ebdomos> Tonio_: A combination of both licenses would work best.
<Tonio_> Sput: I consider global computing world, including MS, osx, and anything else
<Tonio_> Sput: that's just a matter of dev, but believe me, when I see gpl2 incompatible with gpl3, that's just PAIN in the a**
<Tonio_> and never ending discussions about "we can't package this because of the licence, not good blabla"
<Sput> yeah, deep in my heart I hate all licences :)
<Tonio_> Sput: that's why I said the WTFPL :)
<Tonio_> Sput: bsd compatible, but no deep reading requires, fully compatible and no need to discuss :)
<Tonio_> Sput: the perfect one ;)
<Tonio_> http://sam.zoy.org/wtfpl/
<Tonio_> Sput: licence from sam hocevar, a previous DPL
<Tonio_> Riddell: will you let knetworkmanager on the cd or demote it to universe ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: it's on the CD, we'll throw it out of the archive if plasmoid-n-m proves to actually work
<Ebdomos> will kubuntu Jaunty have any kde3 libraries?
<Riddell> Ebdomos: yes but we hope to get rid of them from the CD, not sure if we'll manage that or no
<Ebdomos> Good luck
<Tonio_> Ebdomos: we still have k3b, that's the latest kde3 stuff we cannot replace right now
<Riddell> gosh, amarok compiled
<Riddell> ** please test amarok from my PPA    deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/jr/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<Tonio_> Riddell: I saw you talking about trueg re-working on it ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: what are the changes to test ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: if it works and if the music collection still works
<Tonio_> Riddell: of ! so there is no improvement ? ^^
<Ebdomos> Tonio_: next version assumingly is going to be k4b?
<Riddell> Tonio_: helio seemed confident that trueg would get a KDE 4 k3b release out
<Riddell> Tonio_: the improvement is that this could go into main
<Tonio_> Ebdomos: no, that's the funny joke ! :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah, mysql problems fixed.... testing right now
<Tonio_> Riddell: gotten it to work with 5.0 mysql then ?
<Ebdomos> Tonio_:  sheesh. Recently I read a interview with Shuttle, and he talked about the possibility of porting gnome to qt. I think that would be pretty nice, a ton of apps could probably drop the k from their name
<Riddell> Tonio_: no 5.1
<Tonio_> Ebdomos: don't dream, that's unlikelly to happen :)
<Tonio_> Ebdomos: it was a shuttleworth little provocation to create the debate, and that was very intelligent :)
<Tonio_> Ebdomos: but that'll *never* happen ;)
<Tonio_> Ebdomos: it means rewrite *everything* from scratch in gnome
<Tonio_> Ebdomos: look at how hard it was for kde to just "port" everything.... rewritting gnome is mostly impossible right now
<Ebdomos> Tonio_: im sure it could manage
<Tonio_> Ebdomos: but occasionally, some apps can be ported to Qt, like vlc for example
<Tonio_> Ebdomos: gnome devs love C, and not C++ :)
<Tonio_> gnome going Qt, all devs leaving the project :)
<Ebdomos> Tonio_: its a tricky situation
<Tonio_> but on the other hand, qt is probably the perfect toolkit for portable application
<Tonio_> Sput: we'll agree on that point I think :)
<Ebdomos> Tonio_: well that is why nokia grabbed it, wasnt it?
<Tonio_> Ebdomos: they also wanted qtopia ;)
<Tonio_> Ebdomos: but yes I was a bit affraid, but they are doing amazing things with it...
<Tonio_> Ebdomos: porting to new environments, fix the licencing problems and so on....
<Tonio_> Ebdomos: really, a big thank you to nokia on that point :)
<Ebdomos> ah, thats good
<Ebdomos> Tonio_: hows the port to windows going?
<Tonio_> kde port ?
<Ebdomos> yes
<Tonio_> Ebdomos: still experimental.... kdepim crashes quite often
<Tonio_> Ebdomos: my only interest in the port is kdepim, to be honnest
<Tonio_> Ebdomos: amarok is great, but windows has plenty of very nice audio players
<Tonio_> Ebdomos: it really misses a good pim client if you except Outlook, which is very expensive
<Riddell> what nice audio players does windows have?
<Tonio_> I heeard konqueror and dolphin were working correctly, although I doubt that's very usefull for the end user
<Tonio_> Riddell: winamp
<Tonio_> Riddell: foobar2000 (best ever...)
<Tonio_> and honnestly, WMP isn't that bad in it's last version
<Ebdomos> Im not to stoked on songbird
<Riddell> winamp has no collection and a UI from the 1990s
<Riddell> WMP doesn't work with ipods
<Tonio_> Riddell: HU ?????? have you tested a recent winamp ?
<Ebdomos> It is far to slow
<Riddell> nope, don't use windows :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: winamp isn't the winamp 3 you knew :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: http://notasueltas.files.wordpress.com/2007/09/winamp-bento.jpg
<Tonio_> Riddell: all options activated in this case, but it can look like this (the default is a little lighter !!)
<Tonio_> WMP doesn't work with ipid -> IPOD doesn't work with WMP :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: that's the correct order, Ipods are bad, that's my opinion :)
<Riddell> I really hope that colour scheme isn't the default
<Tonio_> Riddell: nope, default is blueish
<Tonio_> Riddell: but the UI is very modern since winamp 5
<Tonio_> well I'm fine to see kde ported to windows, but I doubt that's usefull for most apps... except from kdepim :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: isn't that the winamp you talked about ? http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_DuUr1onTzXQ/R14x-l-g7fI/AAAAAAAAAEE/u55DcYuO2gs/s400/winamp.gif
<Riddell> yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah that's pretty outdated (4 years at least...)
<Tonio_> Riddell: and linux should have foobar2000... really this app rocks (and is free software... but windows only)
<Tonio_> hum, no it changed to go closed sources.... so bad :)
<ScottK> Riddell: Re brasero and backports is I don't see a bug against brasero claiming it will do this.  We'd need to supercede it with a higher version, not just remove it so people who've installed it get fixed too.
<ScottK> Riddell: So ideally I'd like to see this get fixed on Jaunty and backport that.
<Tonio_> Riddell: and windows also has itunes, which is (outside the closed and ipod link aspects) a very good mediamanager/audioplayer :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: so as I said, there are lots of good apps for windows, and I doubt amarok will be successfull in there...
<Tonio_> xorg is really not stable on jaunty right now......
<Tonio_> I get a crash/cpu hang/memory leak every day....
 * Mamarok knows why she did *not* make the step yet
<Tm_T> I'm slowly being in a point where my system has more jaunty than intrepid packages
<Nightrose> jcastro: if you tell me what i need to do and when i am in (sorry but i havn't kept up with planets during the last week so i am out of the loop kinda)
<Tonio_> Riddell: we have to take care at koffice2 a bit...
<Tonio_> Riddell: ftbfs on the current 4.2 dev packages...
<Tonio_> Riddell: see http://launchpadlibrarian.net/21756111/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-i386.koffice2_1%3A1.9.98.5-0ubuntu3_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<jcastro> Nightrose: no worries! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GlobalBugJam
<Nightrose> jcastro: thx   /me looks
<Tonio_> Riddell: found the fix for this ;) uploading
<mrvanes> basket misses libartskde.so.1 in jaunty
<Nightrose> jcastro: alright - so i just put my name under upstream projects and do some promo when the time is near? and then help people triage amarok bugs when needed on that weekend?
<jcastro> Nightrose: sure, whichever way works for you. :D
<jcastro> Nightrose: I will likely blog about it also
<Nightrose> ok
<jcastro> Nightrose: we have a little grid there of bug lists for people to work on
<Nightrose> *nod*
<jcastro> if you want you can feel free to add a list and then you can send people to it
<jcastro> \m/
<Nightrose> ;-)
<Tonio_> Riddell: amarok works for me :)
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: fanzy being the downstream contact for amarok for the clobal bug jam? else i'll just be up and downstream contact
<Tonio_> hum questions about the ppa... is tarbal needed for initial ppa upload ?
<Tonio_> if the package already exists in ubuntu ?
<Tonio_> coz I don't want to upload koffice from here, to be honnest :)
<mrvanes> Or should I file a bug? Seems like a packaging issue to me...
<JontheEchidna> Nightrose: what's a downstream contact?
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: the kubuntu contact for the clobal bug jam
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: if the tarball's published in the archive you only need to do a diff upload
<JontheEchidna> Nightrose: sure
<Nightrose> *global
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: great ;)
<Nightrose> great - will put you down in a minute
<Tonio_> I wasn't just sure with the ppas :)
<JontheEchidna> yeah, tricksy things those ppas
<Riddell> clobal?
<JontheEchidna> [07:53:00] <Nightrose> *global
<Riddell> ** daily CD ISOs need testing for alpha 4
<Riddell> oh I wish I had bandwidth
<Lure> Riddell, Tonio_: k-d-s needs change due to rename of networkmanagement plasmoid
<Lure> /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/config/plasma-appletsrc still mentions networkmanager
<rgreening> I wish I had ten additional pairs of hands
<Tonio_> Lure: I saw that, I'll handle this one
<Riddell> Lure: what is it calle dnow?
<Tonio_> Lure: right now :)
<Lure> Riddell: networkmanagement
<Tonio_> Riddell: I forgot to mention you, that changed yesterday
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'm fixing
<rgreening> k-d-s needs to have konversation removed I assume, yes?
<Tonio_> rgreening: hum, true that
<Riddell> in what version?  I have 0.0+svn920287 and my ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-appletsrc says plugin=networkmanager
<Lure> Riddell: did you have time to look at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MainInclusionReportLensFun
<Tonio_> Riddell:  0.0+svn920770-0ubuntu1
<Lure> Riddell: I did not open bug yet, as pakcage is still in NEW
<Riddell> oh, our local mirror is out of date
<Riddell> these sprints are really painful for development
<Lure> oh, you are on spirnt
<Lure> Riddell: any interesting development for kubuntu?
<Riddell> although it does mean I get to use the word Crudités for the first time in my life
<Tonio_> Riddell: :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: yeah, I never understood why we don't call that "légumes"...
<Tonio_> Riddell: it becomes "crudités" in front of the table.... so stupid :)
<Tonio_> Lure: KDS uploaded, bzr up to date
<Riddell> Lure: got amarok in main sorted
<Riddell> Lure: david barth seems to want to get the message indicator in kubuntu for jaunty and we spoke about how to do that, he seems to be keen to make sure it all works in a suitably KDE way
<ScottK> Riddell: We have no spec for that.  KC would need to accept it IMO.
<Riddell> hope so
<ScottK> Tonio_: Did we really need that last kdepim upload in the middle of a freeze?
<Tonio_> Riddell: what's up with the ppas ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: kdepimlibs5-dev: Depends: libboost1.35-dev but it is not going to be installed
<Tonio_> Riddell: no problem to install locally, did I miss something ?
<Tonio_> ScottK: bah it'll go in when the freeze ends, no?
<ScottK> Tonio_: You're trying to install something else at the same time athe wants boost
<ScottK> Tonio_: No.  The freezes are soft now.  It's up to you not to upload.
<Tonio_> ScottK: oups, oki, sorry for the issue then....
<ScottK> Only the Beta/RC freezes are hard freezes.
<Tonio_> ScottK: changes are minor, btw
<ScottK> Tonio_: Now you know ...
<Tonio_> ScottK: the thing is that with sieve activated, kdepim hangs the cpu and will crash kde by the end....
<Tonio_> ScottK: can be annoying :)
<ScottK> It's more a question of if it causes any CDs to have to be respun.
<ScottK> Not sure about where we are on that.
<Tonio_> ScottK: yeah, I can understand that....
<Tonio_> ScottK: well that's the first part of the patch.... kdepimlibs is coming too
<Tonio_> ScottK: I think now kdepim is uploaded, better upload the second patch right ?
<Tonio_> ScottK: and once again sorry, I thought it was a hard freeze
<ScottK> Argh.  What's the effect of just having the one part patched?
<ScottK> Is there a regression or is it just not fixed?
<Tonio_> ScottK: nothing, it just won't fix the crash :)
<ScottK> I'd say hold it then unless Riddell says he wants it.
<Tonio_> ScottK: the bug impact is null for people not using sieve, but for people doing so, it makes kmail unusable...
<Tonio_> Riddell: you decide :)
<ScottK> I'm good with whatever he says.
<Riddell> wait until freeze is over else we'll never have a chance of doing this alpha
<Tonio_> ScottK: I didn't understand your comment with libboost1.35-dev.... this is not a conflict, it says package is broken, which is obviously wrong
<Tonio_> Riddell: okay, I'll wait for kdepimlibs then
<Riddell> test some ISOs in the mean time!
<ScottK> It is.
<Tonio_> Riddell: not showstopper bug, but for people like, not being able to use kmail is a bit painfull...
<ScottK> libboost and libboost1.35 aren't con installable.
<ScottK> con/co
<ScottK> We're in the midst of transition currently
<Tonio_> ScottK: hum, looking on that point then
<ScottK> Tonio_: I've got a kdenetwork upload waiting for the freeze to be over.
<Tonio_> ScottK: ok
<ScottK> Currently anything that build-dep on kdenetwork-dev and anything that's transitioned (like kdepim-dev) will get that error on the buildds.
<ScottK> If there are others, feel free to prep those too.
<Tonio_> ScottK: no libboost-dev or anything reference, and apt-get build-dep liboost1.35-dev works
<ScottK> I didn't upload it as it didn't seem to affect anything in Main.
<Tonio_> ScottK: I'm a bit lost it fails in my ppa...
<snikker> Lure: Hi, i'm trying to install your digikam package (from lunchpad), but  the package manager say that it's not authenticated (even if i've add your gpg key to my keyring)...
<ScottK> Tonio_: What's failing?
<Tonio_> deps check....
<ScottK> Tonio_: Which package?
<ScottK> snikker: Did you install the PPA's key or Lure's key?
<Tonio_> ScottK: hum wait, I think I didn't test the good package, you may be right :)
<snikker> ScottK: ppa key
<ScottK> OK.  Then I'd ask in #launchpad.  We've no control over PPAs here.
<Tonio_> ScottK: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/21978462/buildlog_ubuntu-jaunty-i386.koffice2_1%3A1.9.98.5-0ubuntu4~ppa1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Tonio_> ScottK: right, it build-deps on liboost-dev.....
<snikker> ScottK: ok, i wait
<Tonio_> ScottK: thanks for the tip
<ScottK> You're welcome.
<ScottK> Tonio_: Is there a bug on the seive problem?
<ScottK> I'm thinking we ought to add it to known issues for the Alpha 4 release notes.
<Tonio_> ScottK: nope, I generally report when I can't fix myself, and as I had the bug....
<Tonio_> the fix...
<Tonio_> ScottK: reporing the issue
<Riddell> Tonio_: we have a new koffice2 beta if you're looking for packaging it
<Tonio_> Riddell: great, will do that tomorrow then, I'll be on contrib day
<Riddell> unstable/koffice-1.9.98.6 on ktown
<Tonio_> Riddell: great, downloading, I'll probably work on that toonight
<Riddell> super
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum, where is it hidden ? ktown leads me to the techbase...
<Tonio_> ktown.kde.org right ?
<ScottK> Tonio_: There's a 'known issues' section in https://wiki.kubuntu.org/JauntyJackalope/Alpha4/Kubuntu where it'd be good to document your seive issue.
<Tonio_> ScottK: okay, doing right now
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Main Archive: frozen for alpha-4 - Draft release notes at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/JauntyJackalope/Alpha4/Kubuntu - please review| claydoh new release notes dude \o/ | e-mail Riddell for STICKERS | Specs! http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuJauntySpecs
<Tonio_> Riddell: ah.... svn tag...
<Tonio_> Riddell: tired, sorry :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: you have to log into ktown, I seem to rememebr you have access
<Riddell> Tonio_: hmm, no you don't
<Riddell> Tonio_: ok I added your ssh key, try ssh ftpubuntu@ktown.kde.org
<Notch-1> hi, i've created a script in /etc/initramfs-tools/scripts/local-top/, but it seems to run 2 times, does anybody know why?
<rgreening> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<rgreening> Notch-1: we do kubuntu here, so no low level support here
<rgreening> just the KDE desktop and related apps
<JontheEchidna> I think kpackagekit has a bug
<seele> shouldn't that be updates? i thought we had a discussion about Kubuntu not being Ubuntu + KDE but it's own thing
<Notch-1> rgreening:  thank you, where i sould ask?
<JontheEchidna> Hovering over the "action" column for any package puts a small + icon, even when then action icon is a minus
<Tonio_> Riddell: anyway, there is a tag on the svn.... I go can with that, no ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: thanks for giving me access
<rgreening> Notch-1: not 100% sure, but you could try asking in the ubuntu channel
<Notch-1> rgreening: you mean ubuntu-devel?
<Riddell> Tonio_: always use the official tar
<Riddell> ah, glatzor
<Tonio_> oki doki
<Riddell> glatzor: did you see the packagekit MIR issue?
<rgreening> Notch-1: sure.
<JontheEchidna> http://imagebin.ca/view/WD61_0.html
<Riddell> seele: you talking about the bot factoid?  just suggest a better wording and we can poke whoever controls that
<Notch-1> rgreening: thanks, i't just hard to get attention on some channels...
<rgreening> ya
<davmor2> Riddell: Stop bloody re-spining you git :D
<glatzor> Riddell, hello Riddell, Right. I was at a seminar the last days and could not take a look at it.
<glatzor> Riddell, I will so in the next hours.
<Riddell> davmor2: I protest innocence
<Riddell> ooh, still half an hour until I download this ISO.  which is the same as it was an hour ago
<davmor2> Riddell: Meh lose you off this time then :)
<Riddell> 20090127.1?  that date looks wrong
<JontheEchidna> can anybody try searching for "dolphin" in kpackagekit? It fails for me
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: try flipper
<JontheEchidna> lol
<rgreening> Im old
<rgreening> :P
 * JontheEchidna is barely old enough to get that reference
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: btw, did you get to look at that suse patch?
<smarter> Riddell: tried using rsync?
<davmor2> Riddell: it's bloody hardy.2
<rgreening> not yet. I dl it... JontheEchidna, hopefully in an hour or so...
<Riddell> smarter: I don't have my normal ISO download computer here so nothing to rsync to
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I can find dolphin in kpackagekit
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: do you get a failure message?
<JontheEchidna> oh, you can
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<rgreening> nope
<Tonio_> Riddell: one stupid question.... what is katelier ? I never heard about it :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: can't remember, we don't need it, it's for windows or something
<Tonio_> oki ;)
<Tonio_> yeah I know it's not packaged, that was just for curiosity :)
<Lure> Riddell: archive.ubuntu.com get stuck very often for me from work, but is fast from home
<Lure> Riddell: at work, the only way to get large things down is to reget often
<Lure> maybe something like this hits you at sprint...
<Lure> Riddell: btw, you are in London/CanonicalHQ?
<Riddell> if only, Canonical Tower has a direct fibre link to the data centre, no bandwidth problems there
<Riddell> I'm in a concrete block hotel in East Berlin, surrounded by concrete blocks of flats for miles around
<seele> sounds depressing
<Riddell> well at least I get a hot date with ellen tomorrow :)
 * seele sighs
<seele> i see how it is
<seele> hehe
<Lure> Riddell: very inspiring setting... ;-)
<davmor2> Lure: It is the more he fixes the quicker he's allowed to come back home :)
<Riddell> we went go-carting last night, the gnome packager ran me over and my knee now has no skin on it
<JontheEchidna> oww
 * Lure thinks that Riddell will skip next Akademy due to too many gnome's in the neighbourhood ;-)
<davmor2> See how he blames gnome guys to continue the flame war......
<davmor2> :)
<Lure> davmor2: lol
 * Lure -> home, be back later (and it is about time to get quassel-core on some system) ;-)
<davmor2> Riddell: I'm starting on kubuntu now
<Riddell> davmor2: I'm doing amd64 desktop now
<davmor2> Riddell: I'm starting with i386 alt :)
<nixternal> Riddell: is this for ISO testing?
<nixternal> if so, I have successfully installed x86 and x86_64 alternates within the past 24 hours utilizing different install routines
<davmor2> nixternal: yeap
<nixternal> roger that, I will do a quick qa check on the website then
<davmor2> nixternal: It needs to be the candidate image
<nixternal> when was the candidate image released?
<davmor2> sorry phone
<davmor2> nixternal: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/all/all
<nixternal> ya, those are the ones I used
<Riddell> nixternal: this european morning
<Riddell> 12 hours ago or so
<davmor2> less than that Riddell
<nixternal> Riddell: ya, i just got them not even 8 hours ago
<nixternal> wow, the iso site is super slow this morning
<Riddell> nixternal: it's because you're stuck in a hotel with slow ADSL being used by 60 geeks
<Riddell> oh wait..
<nixternal> lol, that is you?
<Riddell> mmm
<nixternal> hahaha, I am at work with super faster internet and it is still slow
<Riddell> "scanning the mirror" says ubiquity, that'll be it stuck for the next hour then
<nixternal> heh, I actually installed everything pretty fast this morning
<nixternal> did 4 installs with pxe and about 6 w/o pxe
<Riddell> nixternal: netboot?
<nixternal> no, pxe
<nixternal> regular alternate isos via pxe
<Riddell> isn't pxe netboot?
<nixternal> ya
<davmor2> nixternal: Riddell:  That's because it's being uploaded to by 60 geeks stuck in a concrete jungle :)
<Riddell> wow, I have five battery plasmoids now
<nixternal> hehe, must be a super laptop
<rgreening> ha
<Riddell> has anyone had a problem of black text on plasmoids?  rick from the server team as just moaning to me
<nixternal> ext4 kicks ass!
<nixternal> Riddell: which plasmoids? I haven't noticed anything like that
 * Riddell kicks nixternal's arse
<Riddell> nixternal: all of them
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> no, I have not come across that
<nixternal> on Intel chips on both Intrepid and Jaunty
 * JontheEchidna hasn't come across that either
<nixternal> now my workstation here at work is NVIDIA Quadro NVS290 - which means KDE 4 w/o composite only :(
<nixternal> I can't live without compositing because it makes things easer in a lot of cases for me...so I am using GNOME instead
<Riddell> yay, it installed
<Riddell> strangely compositing works great on the CD session for me but not from my installed session
<Riddell> works if I wipe my kwinrc, must be some plugin that doesn't work on ym machine
<davmor2> Riddell: I got unable to load widget on nm
<Riddell> davmor2: known issue, fixed earlier today but won't get on the CDs unless we respin (which I really don't want)
<Riddell> ScottK, Sput: quassel seems to pleasingly "just works"
<davmor2> Riddell: hmm I'd say the was pretty major
<Riddell> ScottK, Sput: where is the default channel set?
<Riddell> ScottK, Sput: it joins #kubuntu but you still have to click on it in the left bar to see it, I think it should switch to the channel as soon as it joins (same on /join #foo)
<Riddell> ScottK, Sput: how can we turn off the show me everything window?  I'm really not a fan of it
<glatzor> Riddell, is ist possible to only upload a subset of the binary packages to main? Or is only handled on the source package level?
<Riddell> glatzor: source packages in main can have some of their binaries in universe
<glatzor> Riddell, I don't want to have the mozilla and gstreamer plugin in main
<glatzor> Riddell, are there some special tags required?
<Riddell> glatzor: I'll just keep those ones in universe when I move the rest to main
<Riddell> it's an archive admin task
<jussi01> Riddell: just view -> chat monitor
<glatzor> Riddell, fine.
<Riddell> jussi01: I mean in config files, in kubuntu-default-settings
<jussi01> Riddell: oh please dont :( !!!
<davmor2> nixternal: How did you do a whole drive install using ext4 when the default for whole drive is ext3?
<Riddell> jussi01: why not?
<Sput> Riddell: we still have to decide upstream if the chat monitor should be default or not... I guess in any case, we can provide you with a kubuntu only patch that tweaks defaults for you
<Sput> (probably easier to change the default in code than in settings files for these things)
<Sput> the startup-experience will still be tackled
<seele> Sput: i think having it turned off by default simplifies the UI more for the audience we are going for
<davmor2> Riddell: are you on your laptop on wifi?
<Sput> (such as, selecting the status buffer or the first channel)
<seele> it's up to you if you want a patch, or we can ship the option in the config file
<Sput> seele: yes, but if we decide to have it like that upstream anyway, we don't need to patch it :)
<Riddell> davmor2: yes
<seele> Sput: ah :)
<Sput> so I think it'll be sensible to wait until we have the startup defaults the way we like it, and then patch for kubuntu from there :)
<davmor2> Riddell: so how did you configure it without the use of nm?
<Riddell> davmor2: alt-F2   knetworkmanager
<Riddell> davmor2: or Cashew, add network manager plasmoid
<davmor2> Riddell: Meh still think it needs to be in by default :)
<jussi01> Riddell: in my humble opinion, the chatview is one of the super features of quassel and to me its not something that shoud overly confuse people, so whhy not have it. once the user gets used to it (if they used irc before) its good, and if they havent they dont know any different. but meh, whatever.
<Riddell> jussi01: what's the point?  it's too small to be useful, if someone says my name elsewhere I'll see a highlight, it's just a random distraction to me
<ScottK> Well it can be a bit confusing at first and if it will be present by default it ought to be easy to remove.
<ScottK> claydoh: Do you think any of your KDE3 living forum dwellers could be interested to do some iso testing?
<ScottK> We have candidate images for a Kubuntu 8.04.2 that need testing.
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Main Archive: frozen for alpha-4 - Draft release notes at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/JauntyJackalope/Alpha4/Kubuntu - please review| claydoh new release notes dude \o/ | ISO testing needed for 9.04 Alpha 4 and 8.04.2 http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all | e-mail Riddell for STICKERS | Specs! http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuJauntySpecs
<ScottK> The tech board approved doing Kubuntu 8.04.2 image, so we need testers for that.  Anyone?
<Riddell> wow, this kdebluetooth icons is doing something
<davmor2> ScottK: I can but not till jaunty is outta the door ref #ubuntu-release :)
<Riddell> not convinced that systray is the best place to put the UI, but at least it wworks
<Riddell> ScottK: I can't until I'm back with real bandwidth I'm afraid
<ScottK> davmor2: Thanks and understand the priority.
<ScottK> Riddell: Roger.  Have fun in the 3rd world.
<davmor2> Riddell: is there a bug for n-m plasmoid being borked
<Riddell> ScottK: 2nd, not going to the 3rd until March
<Riddell> davmor2: no, it's a bug in kubuntu-default-settings which is now fixed anyway
<ScottK> Riddell: Given the bandwidth, I thought maybe Berlin qualified as 3rd...
<Riddell> how do I put images in the wiki these days?
<davmor2> Riddell: yes but not on the cd's so I need a bug to report against :P
<Riddell> davmor2: go ahead and report one if you wish, we'll just set it to Fix Released :)
<a|wen> ScottK: any relevance if the test-result arrives in ~20-24 hours
<ScottK> a|wen: Yes.  Definitely.
<davmor2> Riddell: np's but I need to do my job too :)
 * a|wen starts downloading with his 2nd-3rd world class internet
<a|wen> ScottK: how's status on the extra kdebluetooth update in intrepid-proposed?
<ScottK> Good point.
<ScottK> Let me check
<Riddell> it's still in unapproved queue
<ScottK> Candidate ISOs for Kubuntu 8.04.2 are at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hardy/daily-live/20090126.1/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hardy/daily/20090127.1/
<Riddell> pitti is currently in a meeting with important people so I can't disturb immediately
<ScottK> Riddell: Would you ask pitti to accept it?
<ScottK> Riddell: Or would you?  It just adds a missing depends.
<Riddell> ScottK: his meeting might be ending
<ScottK> Riddell: Thanks for taking care of it.
<a|wen> ScottK: links in topic? ... as the links on the qa iso-tracker doesn't work
<Riddell> Sput: why is the default username not the users's account name?
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Could you look at the Universe plasmoids and retry as needed on armel?
<Riddell> Sput: and why is the real name not set from /etc/passwd?
<ScottK> a|wen: Yes, the links in the iso tracker are wrong.
<Sput> Riddell: interesting ideas... probably because that information is not easily available in a platform-independent way
<Riddell> hum, I'd expect it to be somewhere in Qt or kdelibs but maybe not
<Sput> but could be #ifdef'd
 * ScottK notes that the other main developer appears to use something called a "Mac".
<Sput> yeah, he's strange
<Sput> EgS uses emacs too :)
<jussi01> hahah
 * ScottK senses some kind of near recursion there.
<jussi01> EgS: is strange, but we love him :D
<Sput> in a purely platonic way
<jussi01> hehe
<jussi01> yeah
<Sput> anyway, any such issues you guys find, please tracker them as feature requests
<ScottK> jussi01: Would you mind grabbing Riddell's suggestions and putting them in the Quassel tracker?
 * Sput cookies jussi01 if he does that
 * Sput resumes working on the job that actually pays him meanwhile
<jussi01> Sput: Im just getting visitors, but if nobody has done it by tomorrow/tonight if they leave early enough Ill do it.
<ScottK> Maybe astromme will do it in the meantime.
 * astromme wakes from a sleep
<astromme> hmm?
<astromme> ScottK: What might I do? Riddell's suggestions? Where?
<ScottK> astromme: Read the scrollback a bit.  Jr had some suggestions about Quassel default setup that Sput asked to have added as feature requests in their tracker.
<ScottK> Would you be up for that?
<ScottK> astromme: Starts about 50 minutes ago
<astromme> ScottK: Possibly. I'm quite busy today but if I need a break from engineering, I'll take a look.
<ScottK> astromme: Great.  You and jussi01 can tag team or something.
<a|wen> ScottK: how is 4.1.4 in general going ... any issues turned up here the last days we need to deal with?
<ScottK> a|wen: Glad you asked.  Just one.  Let me get you the bug number.
<ScottK> a|wen: Have a look at Bug #324232.  I'd love some suggestions.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 324232 in kdelibs "Any KDE4 application started in GNOME becomes full screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/324232
<a|wen> ScottK: uh oh, that looks kind of strange, yeah ... do we have anyone that can confirm the wrong behaviour being consistent? (my 4.1.4 install is on a netbook, so no room for gnome)
<ScottK> No.  All I got is someone clicking it affects Gentoo also.
<ScottK> Would you be up for a drag through the KDE svn to see if anything has turned up post release?
<a|wen> ScottK: found kde bug 183123 with one from gentoo having the problem in 4.1.4 ... i'll link them
<ubottu> KDE bug 183123 in general "Konqueror and Dolphin both start in fullscreen" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=183123
<ScottK> a|wen: I'm not sure the Gentoo guy has the same problem and I can't reproduce his issue.
 * Sput has Gentoo but no Gnome to test
<mluser-work> should'nt mplayerthumbs be pulled in for vidio file previews in both konqueror and dolphin?
<ghostcube> hmm guys i have a problem in kde 4.1.1 there was an option to get compiz startet by an self made script inside systemsettings wheere is this option gone oO
<ghostcube> 4.1.4
<ghostcube> now in kde 4.2 i cant find it anymore oO
<ghostcube> afaik it was sessionmanagement
<a|wen> ScottK: i'm not entirely sure either ... but they could very well be caused by the same change
<JontheEchidna> ghostcube: it got moved to default applications
<astromme> Can somone ping me? I want to test out some notification stuff
<ghostcube> JontheEchidna, thank you very much :)
<JontheEchidna> astromme: pling
<ghostcube> i never had searched there lol
<JontheEchidna> ;-)
<astromme> JontheEchidna: Thanks. Once more?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: all of them built
<JontheEchidna> astromme: ping
<JontheEchidna> oh, there's one
 * JontheEchidna retries
<a|wen> ScottK: we want a fix for kde bug 179921 right? (commit in 4.1 branch marked as "bad regression in 4.1.4!")
<ubottu> KDE bug 179921 in general "KDE 4 1 4, context menu - paste file option is always grayed out" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=179921
<ScottK-desktop> a|wen: I don't have that problem.
<ScottK-desktop> It works for me.
<ScottK-desktop> At least as well as it always has, which is you need to have both windows open before you copy.
<a|wen> ScottK-desktop: do you have the paste in context-menu?
<ScottK-desktop> I do if both windows are open first.  I've had that needed since 4.1.2, but that patch may fix it.
<ScottK-desktop> Let me look into it.
<ScottK-desktop> It may not be a regression, but it'd sure be a handy fix.
<a|wen> ScottK: nothing about fullscreen issues though ...
<ScottK-desktop> nixternal: You have Gnome, don't you?
<vacationlogger> neversfelde: sure, I'll be near nurmberg in about 1.5 years...
 * vacationlogger sings a song about how tired he is
<ScottK-desktop> Mayne he can try to replicate it.
<ScottK-desktop> Mayne/Maybe
 * ScottK-desktop pours a cup of coffee for vacationlogger.
<vacationlogger> oh noes, I have to go to bed in approx 2 hours :S
<ScottK-desktop> If coffee now will keep you awake in two hours, you aren't tired.
<vacationlogger> well
<vacationlogger> if coffee had a psychological effect on me, that might be so
<vacationlogger> but since caffeine gets taken up by the stomach it would only get distributed after > 30 minutes
<vacationlogger> + it got a half-life >2 hours, so it ought to be fatal ;-)
<a|wen> ScottK: if you can get any kind of confirmation out of a gnome user please add it ... in the mean time, i'll try to do some debugging together with him, to see if it is a conf-file problem
<ScottK-desktop> Thanks.
 * a|wen will go to bed ... 8.04 iso remaining time ~5h :/
<nixternal> ScottK-desktop: yes I have GNOME
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: that flash patch is SuSE specific it would seem
<JontheEchidna> well, yes. but it could be adapted
<rgreening> the function ymp_flash
<apachelogger> rgreening: it's suse, Suse, SUSE, or openSUSE
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: tmp_flash is a QUrl
<JontheEchidna> *ymp
<ScottK-desktop> nixternal: If you're on Intrepid with your Gnome, would you please install Kontact from intrepid-proposed and see if you can replicate Bug #324232
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 324232 in kdelibs "Any KDE4 application started in GNOME becomes full screen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/324232
<JontheEchidna> horrible naming scheme, I know
<rgreening> oh, a variable class instance
<rgreening> I see.. right
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: isn't there some fancy gnome app that does that fullscreen stuff?
<JontheEchidna> I was thinking maybe we could get it to call install-package instead of downloading a .ymp file
<apachelogger> made for the netbook thingies
 * ScottK-desktop boggles a bit that miscapitalization of SuSE is enough to snap vacationalogger back to apachelogger.
<ScottK-desktop> Hildon?
<nixternal> ScottK-desktop: well according to the description, no I cannot replicate...I run a multitude of KDE apps in my GNOME session and have never had that behavior
<apachelogger> nah, that is the menu IIRC
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: yes, but that would mean that both gnome and kde apps would be affected at once3
<nixternal> I will install Kontact now
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: might as well not
<ScottK-desktop> nixternal: Do you have 4.1.4 from intrepid-proposed?
<ScottK-desktop> Thanks.
<apachelogger> we know how ubuntu thinks of well established X standards
<apachelogger> :P
<nixternal> err, 4.2 stuff
<apachelogger> one patch here, and one there, and \o/
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I assume that we would simply point it at the flash-nonfree deb in our repo?
<nixternal> ScottK-desktop: 4:4.1.2-0ubuntu2
<nixternal> that what I want?
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: I was thinking maybe we could call install-package to install the package rather than loading a file
<ScottK-desktop> This is where apturl would come in Handy.
<rgreening> right
<JontheEchidna> not point at a deb
<ScottK-desktop> nixternal: No, 4.1.4-0ubuntuwhatever it is in -proposed.
<JontheEchidna> since that would change each new version of flash
<nixternal> bbiaf....phone call
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: in either case that would only be controlable bye the window manager ... that is: if the bug is about _real_ fullscreen
 * JontheEchidna testbuilds basket
<Lure> Riddell: do you know if anybody uploaded fixed kdeedu (marble packaging) to intrepid (k-experimental)?
<Lure> Riddell: tackat is complaining that they are getting many bug reports
<JontheEchidna> So, basket's debuild clean target directly modifies the source... is that bad?
<ScottK> Riddell: I'm pleased to report KDE all built on lpia and good progress on armel.
 * ScottK is currently staring at prumnopitys and willing it to peddle faster on kdebindings.
<ScottK> The other ports archs are currently totally broken due to kernel/libdrm mismatches, so nothing to do there.
<rgreening> ScottK: does that mean we could have an iso for lpia?
<rgreening> kubuntu one I mean
<ScottK> I'm checking where kubuntu-meta is with lpia
<ScottK> I'll know in a moment
<rgreening> cause my Acer one would simply love it
<ScottK> Yep.
<ScottK> rgreening: I've asked.
<davmor2> Should oem end user be just grey?
<rgreening> k ScottK.
<davmor2> I'm going to try an kubuntu oem install with the nvidia module enabled and see if it will go through to the end and install the end user
<EgS> ScottK, Sput, jussi01: I really don't know what to say... :P
<Sput> EgS: "sorry"?
<Sput> :)
<EgS> Sput: stfu!
<Lure> Riddell: I have uploaded fixed kdeedu (marble) to kubuntu-experimental/intrepid to make #kde-edu people happy
<EgS> (you know: as in "sharp thoughts for you!")
<Sput> hrhr LD
<Sput> eh
<Sput> XD
<ScottK> claydoh: I'm not that familiar with kubuntuforums, so this may be totally in the wrong place: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3101429.0 - please move it somewhere better if there's a good spot.
<ScottK> OK, so I've blogged on planet and trolled on kubuntuforums looking for KDE3 testers.  We'll see what happens.
<davmor2> ScottK: are you not on planet Ubuntu>
<ScottK> Will be in a minute.
<ScottK> Unless of course planet is somehow hosed.  We'll see.
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I have modified the patch. Will attempt applying and building now.
<JontheEchidna> ^_^
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: btw: http://tmp.vuntz.net/opensuse-packages/browse.py
<JontheEchidna> <3
<rgreening> using KProcess to launch install-package and request to install flass-nonfree
<rgreening> I assume thats correct
<JontheEchidna> I think so, we could probably steal the code our adept modification uses to launch software-properties-kde
<rgreening> thats what I was looking at.
<rgreening> :)
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> So how was the kde3 approach compared to this?
<rgreening> But I didn't go as far as it does to disable the parent window
<rgreening> this is mui el simple
<rgreening> tres facile
 * ScottK notes feature freeze in 10 days, but no pressure.
<rgreening> I don't think ufw-kde will make it :( no time with everything else that's more important to do...
<ScottK> I think that's correct prioritization.
<ScottK> FWIW
<rgreening> I know :) I need more hands and brain cells
<Lure> ScottK: do you know if anybody is working on qt-creator packages? afair it should be released soon (arount qt 4.5 release)
<Lure> ScottK: this would be great to get in before FF
<ScottK> Not afaik.
<ScottK> I'd look for a needs-packaging bug and see if anyone has said they are.
<ScottK> You might look in Debian too.
<Lure> ScottK: will check and open bug otherwise
<rgreening> fabo was Lure / ScottK
<Lure> rgreening: oh, great, will check with him then...
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: btw, here's a bug number for debian/changelog: bug 203967
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 203967 in kde4libs "[hardy] not prompted to install flash plugin" [Low,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/203967
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: cool. thanks.
<Lure> is ppa upload warning about size something to be concerned (kubuntu-experimental)?
<smarter> nop
<rgreening> smarter: they are soon enforcing PPA size.
<smarter> oh, didn't know that
<rgreening> I was speaking with a LP dev today on it.
<smarter> so we should probably ask for more spaces
<rgreening> smarter: yes
<rgreening> ScottK: ^^
<rgreening> or JontheEchidna ^^
<rgreening> :)
 * JontheEchidna isn't admin of that team
<rgreening> I have $WORK issues
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: ^^
 * ScottK notes NCommander is the one that got us the PPA
 * JontheEchidna wonders how far the referral chain can go :P
<rgreening> thats the Private one not this one though, correct
<JontheEchidna> The private one would need a size limit exception too though
<rgreening> though it should be checked as well. 4GB for all opur PPA's should be what we need atm
<rgreening> s/all/each/
<rgreening> KDE takes ~2.5 - ~3.0GB
<ScottK> I can pretty well guarantee you don't want me going to LP devs and asking for favors.
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> I got mine set at 3GB
<JontheEchidna> If I start building Qt regularly I'd probably want 2 GB
<Tm_T> I would build Qt regularly if I had reasonable cpu powers to do it
<Lure> rgreening: my upload warned me that we are above 4 GB
<JontheEchidna> well, that's what PPA's are for
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: not suitable for my use, I'd say
<Tm_T> JontheEchidna: regularly could mean daily
<JontheEchidna> oh
<rgreening> Lure: really. hmm...
<Tm_T> I build KDE4 trunk several times every day
<JontheEchidna> I just use it when I test patches every once and a while
<rgreening> we prob need to delete some superceeded stuff
<rgreening> Lure: ^
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I have been build Qt regularly... :(
<Lure> rgreening: probably yes
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<davmor2> Ha kubuntu oem failing is down to the nv driver
 * smarter thought davmor2 was speaking dutch when reading the first half of his sentence
<JontheEchidna> heh
<davmor2> smarter: :P
<smarter> :]
<JontheEchidna> kubotu: chat about freaky-deaky dutch
<JontheEchidna> kubotu: chat
<JontheEchidna> kubotu: ping
<kubotu> pong
<rgreening> sugar.. my PPA is gone past 3GB now... dam lpia starting to successfully build
<JontheEchidna> lol
<ScottK> vorian: kpovmodeler currently recommends a package in multiverse.  It can't be in Main and do that.  Would you please look at it and see if it's better to keep it in Main and drop the recommeds to suggests or to move it to Multiverse?
<ryanakca> nixternal: ping, what's the status on your build magic for help.kubuntu.org?
<ScottK> ryanakca: I'll guess the answer is, "zomgosh, I am SOOO busy, I haven't got to it yet".
<ryanakca> ScottK: *nod*, haven't seen him in a while, but then, I guess I haven't been around here lately either. Thanks :)
<jpds> ryanakca: Don't get him excited.
<jpds> 15:39:13 < nix.ternal> jeesh, had me excited there for a second..thought you wanted to give me some free money
<ryanakca> heh.
<Lure> any intrepid/experimental user around? does recent kdeedu works for you?
 * Lure has fixed marble packaging to prevent digikam crashes and complaints from #kde-edu
<danimo> somebody was looking for me?
<claydoh> ScottK: I moved your post to Kubuntu announcements :)
<ScottK> claydoh: Thanks.
<ScottK> I'm expecting the usual amount of actual help I get from such requests, but at least I tried.
<Lure> ok, if somebody has problem with kubuntu-experimental/kdeedu, direct him to my e-mail...
 * Lure ->bed
<ScottK> NCommander: kdebindings built on armel \o/
<Sime> ScottK: for ARM based CPUs you mean?
<ScottK> Sime: Yes.
<Sime> ok, cool
<ScottK> armel is our ARM port.
<ScottK> 4.2.0
<Sime> and IIRC, you've got a big patch which makes that possible.
<ScottK> I think so, but I think it got submitted upstream.
<ScottK> If not, let me know and I'll fix it.
<Sime> I haven't seen anything.
<Sime> upstream to where?
<Sime> debian?
<ScottK> OK.  No, I was thinking kde.org
<ScottK> Let me look
<ScottK> Sime: Looks like mostly we have a patched PyQt4 and http://pastebin.com/f579b37c6 - We've also disable nepomuk related bindings.
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: don't know if you are aware of that
<Tonio_> Riddell: but there is an issue with your amarok.... I thought it worked out, but after a reboot, it is broken...
<Tonio_> Riddell: Error message:
<Tonio_> QLibrary::load_sys: Cannot load /usr/lib/kde4/libamarok_collection-sqlcollection.so (libmysqlclient.so.16: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<Tonio_> Riddell: I hope that helps... strange that it worked after a killall and restart.... but that's what happened
<ScottK> Tonio_: For your koffice package, please be sure to drop kdelibs4-doc from depends/recommends since we aren't building it anymore.
<Tonio_> ScottK: yup thanks for the reminder :)
<ScottK> YW.  I was looking at NBS and koffice is the only rdepend left.
<ScottK> Oh my.  armel build of kdepim 4:4.2.0-0ubuntu7 in ubuntu jaunty RELEASE   Started 8 hours ago   [ 38%] Building CXX object  ...
<ScottK> So only ~13 hours to go.
<martijn81> when i want to compile ktorrent from source, i get a cmake warning that kdepimlibs folder cannot be found
<JontheEchidna> do you have kdepimlibs5-dev installed?
<martijn81> do anyone of you know what this folder is renamed in?
<martijn81> i have install kdepimlibs5 and kdepimlibs5-dev and it still does not work, see this-> http://pastebin.ca/1327506
<martijn81> yeah, is installed
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<Riddell> martijn81: it's looking for KDE 4.3
<Riddell> we only package KDE 4.2
<ScottK> Riddell: What do you think about Kubuntu ISOs for lpia and armel?
<Riddell> ScottK: mm, does Ubuntu Desktop have them?
<ScottK> lpia no.  Let me look at armel
<Riddell> I mean those arches want more customised images for different install types I think
<ScottK> Riddell: armel does have an Ubuntu Desktop image.
<Riddell> where?
<ScottK> Riddell: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/daily-live/current/jaunty-desktop-armel.iso
<ScottK> The customized images are under mid and other dirs.
<ScottK> I don't see a reason why standard images couldn't go in ports.
<ScottK> rgreening has an lpia device he'd like to run Kubuntu on.
<Riddell> I wonder what sort of hardware takes ARM ISO images
<ScottK> In theory KDE 4.2 should ~work without the tons of customizations that Gnome needed.
<ScottK> seele has an N810 that runs KDE 4.1.  Dunno how it got on there.
<martijn81> Riddell: well, under kde 4.1.3 it worked well
<ScottK> I think it'd be good to just provide standard Kubuntu Desktop images and see what people can do with them.
<Riddell> here they have various curious thing http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/mobile/releases/hardy/
<ScottK> Actually I looked again and we have armel in our ports dir
<ScottK> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/ports/daily-live/current/
<Riddell> I'm all for getting Kubuntu on wee devices I just don't know if a CD ISO is any use as a format
<ScottK> I missed it the first time I looked.
<ScottK> rgreening seemed to think it'd be of use for him on his acer.
<martijn81> but what can i do about this>
<martijn81> ?
<davmor2> ScottK: no cd in the acer
<JontheEchidna> martijn81: oh, they changed some things in KDE 4.2
<JontheEchidna> in the cmake build system
<JontheEchidna> what version of ktorrent is this?
<martijn81> subversion
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<martijn81> the newest
<JontheEchidna> don't know why it would fail then
<JontheEchidna> unless its too new
<ScottK> davmor2: OK.  Dunno what he thought he was going to do with it.
<martijn81> JontheEchidna: the developer says it is out of his control
<ScottK> davmor2: How does mobile get stuff on there?
<davmor2> he might be planning on using the usb writer tool
<davmor2> ScottK: normally they are .img files and you dd them to your usb device and boot of that
<ScottK> I see.
<martijn81> here see this-> http://ktorrent.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2860
<martijn81> anyone knows what todo?
<martijn81> well otherwise, how can i compile and ignore the warnings?
<martijn81> nobody?
<seele> ScottK: package fairies put it on there
<JontheEchidna> what version of KDE again?
<martijn81> JontheEchidna: 4.2
<ScottK> seele: Did you see http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3879
<seele> ScottK: whoa! no i didnt!
 * seele adds it to the KDE Mobile page
<JontheEchidna> martijn81: for some reason cmake is thinking that your KDE4 library directory is in /usr/lib
<ScottK> I thought you'd be interested.
<JontheEchidna> er
<JontheEchidna> /usr/lib/cmake
<JontheEchidna> when it needs to be /usr/lib
<seele> ScottK: thanks for the link.. i don't keep up with all kdedevelopers stuff, just what shows up on planet
<JontheEchidna> So that's how it fails, but I have no idea why
<martijn81> JontheEchidna: so the cmake file needs to be changed here?
<seele> oh duh.. it is on planet, i just didn't read my feeds recently enough
<JontheEchidna> martijn81: well this is the line where it fails:
<JontheEchidna> find_package(KdepimLibs ${KdepimLibs_FIND_VERSION} QUIET NO_MODULE PATHS ${KDE4_LIB_DIR}/KdepimLibs/cmake )
<JontheEchidna> somewhere along the cmake chain it thinks ${KDE4_LIB_DIR} is /usr/lib/cmake
<JontheEchidna> or at least I think that's the problem
<JontheEchidna> though I am having second thoughts
<martijn81> JontheEchidna: i will try the RC1 release and see whether that goes on
<martijn81> JontheEchidna: the weird thing is that the RC1 release DOES compile
<martijn81> so there must be something wrong in current svn
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<martijn81> i reported it on the forums, lets see what it gives
#kubuntu-devel 2009-02-05
<nhandler> ScottK: I was just reading through some meeting logs, and I saw that you became an Archive Admin. Congrats!
<Tonio_> ScottK: I just noticed last upload broke some functionnalities in PNM.... those are fixed svn
<Tonio_> ScottK: is that reasonable to upload ?
<Tonio_> ScottK: the bad thing is that I noticed this issue at reboot, it worked after the update...
<dtchen> Tonio_: i noted as much about 24 hours ago
<Tonio_> dtchen: yeah.... I didn't use wireless since then, and after a simple dpkg -i + plasma restart it worked....
<dtchen> sorry, i should have filed a bug, but i've been fighting alsa-kernel
<Tonio_> dtchen: wired networks still worked so I missed that regression.... so bad that it happened in the middle of the freeze
<Tonio_> dtchen: no pb :) the problem was easy to figure out anyway :)
<Tonio_> I'm just wondering if it's sane to upload right now....
<dtchen> i'm happy to test if you have a ppa upload handy
<Tonio_> dtchen: I'm building that one locally, but I can send you a deb file in a couple of minutes..
<Tonio_> dtchen: for some reason, we'll have to reboot to test...
<dtchen> (ok, i'm on amd64)
<Tonio_> hum.....
<Tonio_> then I need to upload a ppa :)
<dtchen> i've got a current pbuilder that's churning through pulseaudio, but i'm happy to test
<Tonio_> dtchen: or just upload after deep tests on my side, dunno
<Tonio_> dtchen: lemme send you the source package then
<dtchen> yeah, url would work dandy
<Tonio_> dtchen: http://planetemu.net/temp/nm
<dtchen> Tonio_: dgot, thanks
<Tonio_> you're welcome
<ScottK> Tonio_: Any upload we do now will cause all the images to have to be respun.  I think put it in the known issues for release notes and wait.
<Tonio_> ok
<vorian> ScottK: yes sir
<ScottK> vorian: Thanks.
<ScottK> Tonio_: Thanks.  What I can do as an archive admin is pretty limited since non-Canonical employees can't get ssh access.
<Tonio_> ScottK: that's no pb :)
<Tonio_> ScottK: wiki updated along with kmail sieve issue
<ScottK> Tonio_: Great.  Thanks.
 * Tonio_ reboots to test latest pnm
<Tonio_> dtchen: works for me, except from the icon... there is still a little bug, but it'll get fixed in a couple of days for sure
<dtchen> hmm, which icon issue?
<dtchen> i.e., the present build in jaunty only displays an icon while associating
<Tonio_> dtchen: when connected wireless, you have a blank...
<Tonio_> dtchen: connecting wirely gives the correct icon....
<dtchen> ah, yes
<dtchen> that's the precise issue i see currently
<Tonio_> dtchen: no big deal, it'll be fixed soon
<dtchen> yeah, i can deal with missing icons ;)
<Tonio_> hehe :)
<Tonio_> I'd like to test the vpn part of it too.... but I need my company's certificate renewed...
<Tonio_> dtchen: did you have to reboot to get pnm to work ?
<dtchen> Tonio_: waiting on pbuilder ATM
<Tonio_> dtchen: okay, oh so you have the icon issue with yesterday's upload ?
<ScottK> kdepim only takes 11 hours to build on armel ....
<Tonio_> dtchen: it shouldn't even connect, btw...
<Tonio_> ScottK: shame on me.... sorry
<ScottK> Tonio_: It needed built anyway, so your upload didn't actually hurt.
<Tonio_> ScottK: good you ping me before I uploaded koffice2 :)
<ScottK> Is that in Main?
<vorian> ScottK: i suppose we could move povray to suggest, but povray is really the reason kpovmodeler exists
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: http://imagebin.ca/view/znAihjFB.html
<ScottK> How about change it to depends and move it to multiverse?
<ScottK> vorian: ^^
<dtchen> Tonio_: yes, with yesterday's. and yesterday's works fine for me (using restricted wl driver) with open, wep, wpa, and wpa2
<vorian> ScottK: agreed
<ScottK> I think that's actually more user friendly then.
<dtchen> brb, testing pbuilt one
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: would you be interested in committing some kde4-integration goodness for software-properties-kde?
<vorian> yep
<Tonio_> ScottK: not koffice2, indeed... but koffice is in main afaik
<ScottK> Riddell: Would you move kpovmodeler to multiverse please.
<vorian> oh, i was just about to file a bug
<vorian> thanks ScottK :)
<Tonio_> dtchen: hum strange... didn't work for me at all, but today's fixing my issue...
<ScottK> vorian: Do that anyway, he's probably sleeping anyway.
<vorian> ok
<Tonio_> dtchen: fixing the wiki then :) s/won't connect/may not connect/
<ScottK> vorian: Please mention in the bug it needs to be unseeded too.
<ScottK> It's on the dvd now.
<vorian> ah, ok
<ScottK> vorian: I also notice there was an outstanding 'package description is crap' bug and the description will need updating anyway, so would you mind taking a whack at updating your proposed upload while we wait?
<vorian> sure thing
<ScottK> Thanks.
<vorian> ScottK: do i need your ack on that bug?
<dtchen> Tonio_: pbuilt one exhibits no regressions from yesterday's
<Tonio_> great :)
<ScottK> vorian: I don't think so.
<vorian> ok then
<Nightrose> does one of you know what package i need for bonjour support in kopete by any chance?
<JontheEchidna> I think we might not have the package needed for bonjour support
<Nightrose> it works on my desktop here
<Nightrose> but not on my eeepc
<Nightrose> so i guess i am missing a package
<ScottK> eeepc to small for bonjour.
<ScottK> ;-)
<Nightrose> :P
<Nightrose> adept is not really helping me :/
<JontheEchidna> oh, maybe I'm thinking a different protocol
<vorian> ScottK: do you have a bug number for the package description? It doesn't seem to be linked to the source package for some reason
<ScottK> Maybe I was looking at another one.
<ScottK> I was.  Sorry.
<vorian> no problemo
<ScottK> ETOOMANYPACKAGESTODAY
<vorian> hehe
<ScottK> I actually didn't upload any today, just piles of lpia and armel retires.
<ScottK> I went back and looked and when we did the last set of plasma rebuilds I had 12 packages in a row on jauntu-changes.
<vorian> ScottK: http://machine-crusade.net/kpov/ when you have a moment
<ScottK> vorian: At this point just wait until it gets moved and you can upload it yourself ....
<vorian> ah, true enough
<vorian> :)
<ScottK> vorian: Did you file the bug? I don't see it,
<ScottK> Czessi:
<ScottK> Sorry
<vorian> bug 325561
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 325561 in kpovmodeler "Please move kpovmodeler from Main to Multiverse" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/325561
<vorian> ScottK: ^
<EagleScreen> kbluetooth4 which is provided by kdebluetooth 0.3 crash each time I turn off my laptop bluetooth adapter, can you reproduce this?
<EagleScreen> if not, where can I obtain debugging symbols to provide a good backtrace?
<ScottK> I can reproduce it, but a good bug with a good backtrace would be a good thing.
<ScottK> EagleScreen: I think if you install kdebase-workspace-dbg
<ScottK> vorian: Thanks.
<EagleScreen> ScottK negative, already installed
<ScottK> I don't know then.
 * ScottK looks at JontheEchidna.  Maybe he knows.
<EagleScreen> then what should I do with this issue?
<ScottK> I'd suggest file a bug and see if better instructions appear.
 * claydoh takes a step back in time and installs hardy on his new desktop
<ScottK> \o/
<claydoh> I also posted to the k-u list, there was a question on whether kubuntu would get an 8.04.2 release
<ScottK> Thanks.  So now the answer is "If you test it".
<claydoh> well right now my old monitor looks better w/hardy and vesa than Intrepid/jaunty with ati or fglrx drivers :)
<ScottK> ;-)
<claydoh> but that 6 year old crt is in bad shape anyway
 * claydoh craves an lcd but has to wait a bit longer
<JontheEchidna> I guess the only way for kdebluetooth would be a ddeb
<JontheEchidna> which would probably only be available for jaunty
<ScottK> Lovely.  Well it's the same kdebluetooth with the same solid-bluetooth patch.
<ScottK> I replicated the problem by throwing the 'airplane mode' switch on my laptop.
<ScottK> Anyone with Jaunty and Bluetooth?
<rgreening> ScottK: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/113869/
<rgreening> I think kdesdk, kdenetwork and kdewebdav still ref libboost-dev which is an issue.
<rgreening> I think...
<ScottK> Definitely kdenetwork.
<rgreening> They don't build in my PPA cause the packages want both libboost-dev and libboost1.35-dev. libboost-dev pulls in libboost1.34-dev
<ScottK> I've got a fixed kdenetwork sitting here waiting for the freeze to be over.
<rgreening> ok
<rgreening> I think kdesdk and webdev exhibit the same
<ScottK> Wouldn't suprise me about the others.
<rgreening> at least from what I see in the records. should I just change libboost-dev to libboost1.35-dev?
<ScottK> Yes, but also check the depends.  Some packages have a hard coded depends on some boost package.
<ScottK> If you miss that they will build, just not be installable.
<rgreening> let me see what kdesdk shows...
<rgreening> ok, kdesdk looks like it just needs one > 1.33
<rgreening> so kdesdk will need to be updated. you want em to generate a debdiff?>
<rgreening> ScottK ^
<ScottK> Is that in Main?
<vorian> yeah
<ScottK> Yeah, I guess it is.
<ScottK> rgreening: Certainly.
<rgreening> k .. working...
<ScottK> webdev is in Universe, but I think I got that one already.
<rgreening> ok
<ScottK> Back in a bit.
<ScottK> yeah.  I did yesterday.
<ScottK> props to claydoh for 8.04.2 test results ....
<ScottK> If only he were here.
 * ScottK waves to a|wen.
<a|wen> hi ScottK
<ScottK> \o/ - KDE fully built on armel too.
<ScottK> NCommander: ^^^
<a|wen> cool
<a|wen> my connection broke during the night (~55%), so i'm in the process of rsync'ing the rest of the cd-image now
<ScottK> Great.  My post to kubuntuforums has produced the expected amount of help.
<a|wen> perfect
 * a|wen sees that the mythtv people has rebuild without arts all by themselves :)
<ScottK> Excellent.
<ScottK> a|wen: Since Lenny is supposed to release on the 14th, Debian people have started looking into dropping arts too.
<ScottK> I see you're on the appropriate channel.
<ScottK> Please speak up and pass on lesson's learned.
<a|wen> oh, perfect ...
<a|wen> most is pretty straight forward ... the only real problems was because they were old so they were FTBFS'ing on a no change rebuild in any case
<a|wen> ScottK: have you given them the bug number for our bug for arts removal?
<ScottK> I did not.
<a|wen> my connection comes and goes, so have nothing in my backlog about arts (-kde or -qt-kde channel?)
<ScottK> Looks like it was wdgt that was working on it.
<ScottK> They aren't in a big rush yet though.
<ScottK> It's #debian-qt-kde you want.
 * astromme tries to read a few more emails before collapsing into bed
<rgreening> fabo: ping
<Riddell> morning
<Riddell> 14 minutes to download amarok, waa
<Riddell> davmor2: almost full test coverage, excellent
<davmor2> yes
<fabo> rgreening: pong
<davmor2> ScottK, Riddell: on a plus side there seem to be no netboot iso's so I might be able to start on kubuntu hardy.2 today :)
<Riddell> nixternal: can you add this to the wiki? http://kubuntu.org/~jriddell/kdebluetooth-wee.png on https://wiki.kubuntu.org/JauntyJackalope/Alpha4/Kubuntu  I can't work out how and I don't have the bandwidth to do so
<Mamarok> Riddell: are there already 4.3 packages in the experimental PPA?
<Mamarok> my phonon package says 4.3
<Riddell> Mamarok: phonon uses a different version scheme
<Riddell> dunno if Neon is on trunk yet
<Riddell> but I think we should focus on making 4.2 a work of perfection before moving on to 4.3 :)
<Mamarok> ok, I don't use Neon, only need a stable 4.2 ATM
<Mamarok> +1
<Nightrose> Riddell: neon is always trunk
<Nightrose> anyone got any idea which package i need for bonjour support in kopete?
<Riddell> "crack of the day"
<Nightrose> it works on my desktop but not on the eeepc :/
<Nightrose> and i can't find the package i am missing
<Riddell> Nightrose: /usr/lib/kde4/kopete_bonjour.so is included, it ought to just work
<Nightrose> mpfh
<Nightrose> damn
 * Nightrose checks if she has that file
<Nightrose> hmmm
<Nightrose> i got that file
 * Nightrose wonders what else could be wrong
<a|wen> Nightrose: firewall?
<Nightrose> no it doesn't show up at all as a protokol
<Nightrose> in the add account dialog
<a|wen> neither here on a intrepid w/4.2
<Nightrose> hmmmmm i wonder why it works on my dektop with intrepid and 4.2
<Nightrose> can someone else on 4.2 please check if they have bonjour listed?
<Riddell> it does seem to be lacking a .desktop file
<Riddell> and it's not in the Add Account dialogue in jaunty
<Nightrose> aha!
<Nightrose> thx Riddell :)
<Nightrose> JontheEchidna: ^ can you have a look?
 * Nightrose would love to have bonjour for fosdem
<Riddell> Nightrose: add kubuntu.org/~jriddell/tmp/kopete_bonjour.desktop into /usr/share/kde4/services/
<Riddell> run kbuildsycoca4
<Riddell> quit and start kopete
<Nightrose> \o/
<Nightrose> will try
<Nightrose> thy
<Nightrose> weheeeeeeee
 * Nightrose hugs Riddell
<Nightrose> that did it
<Nightrose> nice
<Nightrose> works like a charm in my lan
<Riddell> I wonder if that's a packaging fault of a fault in the kopete build system
<Sput> gah, kopete crashes as soon as my collegue with pidgin on windows comes online with bonjour :(
<Sput> so FOSDEM could be hard... a single windows user might be able to bring all of us down :)
<Nightrose> *lol*
<Nightrose> that's hard
<Nightrose> but given the audience of fosdem we might be save
<Nightrose> :P
<Riddell> kget.install:usr/share/kde4/services/kopete_bonjour.desktop
<Riddell> what the naach?!
<Nightrose> that might explain why it works on my desktop...
<Nightrose> ;-)
<a|wen> ScottK: got the fullscreen problem solved, was compiz interfering... so back to 0 known regressions in 4.1.4, unless more have come up?
<ScottK> Not as far as I know.  Great.
<ScottK> a|wen: Thanks for working through that.
<ScottK> a|wen: It'd probably be good if you commented in the supposed upstream bug on bugs.kde.org too.
<Riddell> Nightrose: fix uploaded to jaunty
<Riddell> and I got james to show me how to use bzr-buildpackage, yay
<Nightrose> Riddell: great - thx :)
<ScottK> a|wen: It looks like Bug #290768 needs verification again before we can copy 4.1.4.  Up for that one?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 290768 in xine-lib "C format string specifications mismatch in translations crashes libxine based apps in some loales" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/290768
<Tonio_> hi
<Tonio_> can people confirm they don't have an icon in PNM when connected wireless ?
<Tonio_> I looked at the code and it should work... I'm a bit lost...
<Riddell> works for me
<Tonio_> Riddell: I notice we don't have l10n koffice packaged...
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum local issue then :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: what is your plan for jaunty ? eventually replace koffice/kde3 or not ? and therefore should I package the langpacks ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: and your ppa amarok still depends on libmysqlclient16, which is in universe...
<Tonio_> Riddell: seen you updated, trying the last version then :)
<Riddell> Tonio_: we do have https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/koffice-l10n
<Riddell> Tonio_: don't package the language pack for not, we can do that when koffice 2 is actually released and we replace the KDE 3 version
<a|wen> ScottK: i can see that you commented on the upstream bug, and he got it resolved too
<Tonio_> Riddell: hum those are 1.6, that's my point :)
<Riddell> s/for not/for now/
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki doki, got it :) I was talking about the koffice2 langpacks, of course :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: removed libmysqlclient16 and upgraded amarok, seems to start correctly this time, and my collection is still there ;)
<a|wen> ScottK: i'll look at the xine-lib one in a few hours, when i get to my other comp (without all the -experimental packages)
<Riddell> Tonio_: yay
<Tonio_> Riddell: where will you be at fosdem so that we can meet ? with the kde crew ?
<Riddell> Tonio_: at the beer event tonight I hope
<Riddell> not tonight, tomorrow
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll arrive on saturday only...
<a|wen> ScottK: btw. i can confirm the part about uni-directional transfer only in kde4.2 http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=172267#c38 ... have you tested receiving from phone on kde4.1.4?
<ubottu> KDE bug 172267 in general "KDE bluetooth tray applet doesn't appear" [Crash,New]
<ScottK> I did not.  I'm pretty new to bluetooth and still trying to figure out how it's supposed to work (for one week before the blue4 upgrade for Intrepid I had bluetooth).
<ScottK> I confirmed I have at least as much bluetooth as I had before, but not beyond that.
<ScottK> I'd mark the current bluetooth situation as definite progress.  Dunno how much.
<a|wen> ScottK: it's definite progress, yeah; now something works... but would just note, that it was worth still keeping an eye on that bug
<ScottK> Agreed.
<ScottK> At this point it'd be better if people filed new bugs.
<rgreening> has anyone esle seen packagekit install updates without being told to?
<rgreening> ScottK, Riddell, JontheEchidna, Tonio_ ^
<a|wen> fully ... let's get the 4.1.4 and kbluetooth0.3 into intrepid-proposed, and ask people kindly to file new bugs from now on
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: by default I think there's a setting for that
<Tonio_> rgreening: matter of default config, look in systemsettings
<rgreening> I had turned it off. THe package seems to override local settings
<rgreening> and now its back to security updates installed by default
<Tonio_> rgreening: it asks politely for me :)
<rgreening> weird.
<Tonio_> rgreening: did the package upgrade ?
<Tonio_> rgreening: there is kiosk settings for kpackagekit atm...
<Tonio_> rgreening: I have to fix this point...
<rgreening> Ill try turning it off again.
<rgreening> kiosk settings?
<Tonio_> kubuntu default settings uses the kiosk mecanism ;)
<Tonio_> kiosk is the 3 levels of config mecanism that makes it possible to override the defaults without patching apps, and without touching the user's settings
<Tonio_> and also has an override user settings capability
<rgreening> which is what appears to have happened for me
<rgreening> there was a kds update
<rgreening> so that likely triggered it then
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: you seem to be doing a great job at keeping KDE Forum posts on Kubuntu answered
<JontheEchidna> Thanks
<JontheEchidna> It helps with stopping disinformation and Kubuntu bashing :P
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: by the way, I couldn't figure out how to kcm-ify software-properties-kde, but I did integrate it further with KDE
<Tonio_> rgreening: I'm updating KDS with kpackagekit settings....
<Tonio_> rgreening: so that we can test on the live cd for example, default is to auto install security updates
<Tonio_> Riddell: we probably don't want this by default right ?
<rgreening> Riddell: we need up upload update-notifier-kde 0.10 which had the support for updated notification system.
<Tonio_> Riddell: I prefer to be prompted...
<JontheEchidna> All the buttons have KIcons, the gpg key importing dialog is a KFileDialog, and the remove keys button is only active when the keys treeview is clicked, just like the buttons of other treeviews
<Riddell> rgreening: oh?  who did that?
<Riddell> Tonio_: dunno, I'm not sure of the arguments for or against automatic install
<rgreening> Riddell: I had a loooooooong time ago.
<Tonio_> Riddell: suppose you are about to leave, and you want to shutdown.....
<Tonio_> Riddell: you might want to discard the update for tomorrow for example...
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: excellent.  did you have any paticular problems with making it a kcontrol module or did you just not know where to start?
<Riddell> Tonio_: that would be a problem
<rgreening> Riddell: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/update-notifier-kde/trunk
<rgreening> 12 weeks
<rgreening> fix was committed re: bug 104411
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 104411 in update-notifier-kde "Adept notifer should use KNotify to notify updates" [Wishlist,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/104411
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I actually can't figure out how to make the GUI abstraction class a child of the SoftwareProperties class and the KCModule class
<JontheEchidna> at the same time
<JontheEchidna> *SoftwareProptertiesKDE
<Riddell> rgreening: poke me into uploading after the alpha is out
<rgreening> ok.
<rgreening> Riddell: then we need to look at what changes need to be made to make it co-exist/integrate with packagekit
<Riddell> rgreening: I was putting that off until packagekit gets into main :)
<rgreening> ah. good enough
<rgreening> I have a fix I am working on for kpackagekit. It needs an "Edit Software Sources" button to call software-properties-kde
<rgreening> under settings
<Tonio_> Riddell: I would favor kpackagekit asking what to do if you don't mind....
<Tonio_> seele: any opinion on that subject ?
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: btw, how did the patch work out?
<JontheEchidna> for flash
<Riddell> Tonio_: I think I agree
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: Umm.. not building ATM.
<JontheEchidna> :(
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I have an error in it. need to review
<JontheEchidna> you can do it!
<Tonio_> Riddell: oki, changing kds then
<Tonio_> Riddell: is it fine to upload right now or should I discard ? KDS ready here
<Riddell> Tonio_: wait
<Riddell> alpha not out yet
<Tonio_> oki doki
<Riddell> so I think I got kdebluetooth to pair with my N810, but I can't get it to do anything else
<Tonio_> Riddell: FYI, koffice2 ready too
 * Tonio_ can't test kdebluetooth anymore,since the iphone doesn't have bluetooth support....
 * Tonio_ can't wait for his n97...
<Riddell> Tonio_: fancy doing that koffice 2 package for intrepid too?
<Tonio_> yup
<Riddell> there's some changes needed but I can't remember what, look at the existing package in kubuntu-experimental or whereever it is
<Riddell> allee: fancy updating /usr/bin/kblueplugd?  it still uses dcop
<Tonio_> Riddell: I was about to ask :)
<Tonio_> Riddell: probably no time to do that today, but tomorrow, no pb
<Tonio_> Riddell: I'll debdiff for beta5... THAT'LL HELP
<Tonio_> oup
<Tonio_> Riddell: s/kde/kde4/ is probably a required change, to start with...
<ScottK> Riddell: kdenetwork needs the libboost1.35 changes done to it too.  I was holding off on that for the Alpha release though.
<Riddell> Tonio_: actually https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/koffice2/1:1.9.98.5-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 seems to suggest it doesn't need any changes
<Tonio_> Riddell: great, maybe except from the doc path then :) we switched from kde4 to kde with 4.2...
<ghostcube> heh german C'T tested 3 distros FC SuSE and Ubuntu the only system that could be upgraded out of the box with no hazle was ubuntu and kubuntu :D
<ghostcube> all the others had crashes afterwards
<Riddell> Tonio_: hmm, yes
<Tonio_> Riddell: jaunty version uploading to my ppa for a first test...
<Tonio_> local built went find
<ScottK> Riddell: I saw one of the Debian KDE people mention yesterday that they thought Koffice2 as is worked better with KDE4 than the release Koffice.
<Riddell> ScottK: you can fix it in bzr though in the mean time (and yes, I entirely forgot the alpha freeze, oops)
<ScottK> Perhaps we should just switch.
<Riddell> ScottK: maybe, I might ask the koffice pepole at fosdem what they think
<ScottK> That'd certainly simplify some things.
<Tonio_> ScottK: I really appreciate koffice, so I'll try to use it at work for a week
<JontheEchidna> By the way, Qt copy now has patches for systray icons
<JontheEchidna> bug 291529
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 291529 in qt4-x11 "Notification area visually corrupted when using qt4 applications (Skype)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/291529
<ScottK> Riddell: At a glance it doesn't appear your latest upload is in bzr for kdenetwork.
<Riddell> ScottK: oh, hang on
<Tonio_> Riddell, ScottK: https://edge.launchpad.net/~tonio/+archive/ppa to test koffice.... probably toonight, I hope
<Riddell> ScottK: pushing, james_w was showing me bzr-buildpackage and did a branch instead of my usual checkout
<ghostcube> JontheEchidna: cool this is really nice
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: have you tested them?
<ScottK> I'm about to leave for some meetings and I'll be offline most of the day.
<ghostcube> by ScottK
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: nope, I plan to do so soon unless someone else wants to
<ScottK> Riddell: The best thing I learned about bzr recently wrt branches was bzr push :parent.
<ScottK> Then it just goes back where you branched it from.
<ghostcube> JontheEchidna: is there an package to test it i can do later if the icon garbage gets away :D
<ghostcube> at work at the moment
<JontheEchidna> ghostcube: I'll definitely put it in my ppa since it'd take many hours for me to build it locally
<ghostcube> ok :)
<JontheEchidna> you running jaunty?
<ghostcube> oh only jaunty ?
<ghostcube> iam on intrepid
<JontheEchidna> well, I could do both but I'd have to ask to increase my space limit
<ghostcube> oh if its too much trouble i can wait till its confimed
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Or start a new team.
<ghostcube> :D
<JontheEchidna> heh
<Riddell> Sime: meet at the beer event tomorrow?
<Tonio_> Riddell: are there problems with the ppas ? I can't upload koffice.... it stops arround 30/60%
<Riddell> Tonio_: they might be enforcing quotas now, are you over 1GB?
<Tonio_> I don't think so... lemme look
<Tonio_> no, since I deleted my previous koffice, should feet
<Tonio_> I suspect a dput issue.... trying manual upload with konq
<JontheEchidna> By the way, the Qt system tray patches are all included in Qt 4.5.0
<JontheEchidna> Do we want to patch it now or wait until Qt 4.5 is out and just update?
<knusperfrosch> toPyObject segfault on a QVariant in ppa's python-qt4 :(
 * JontheEchidna goes ahead and does the systray patches
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: it's not clear if we'll be using 4.5 or not, we're still to see if it's stable enough
<JontheEchidna> OK
<glatzor> Riddell, Hello, could you sponsor a new packagekit upload?
<Riddell> glatzor: sure
<Riddell> infact, I'd love to if it fixes the MIR issues :)
<Tonio_> Riddell:     *  Estimated archive size: 534.9 MiB
<Tonio_> View build records Copy packages Delete packages
<Tonio_> Riddell: dunno what to do.... manual upload with konq also stops....
<Tonio_> Riddell: someone to ping for that ?
<Riddell> not unless you know where the problem is
<Tonio_> Riddell: trying to upload on my ftp... if that works, then ppa's ftp the cause
<glatzor> Riddell, which one do you refer? the dbus policies should be sufficient now.
<Tonio_> rahhhhhhhh same problem....
<Tonio_> Riddell: conclusion : ath9k sucks.... or my ISP sucks....
<seele> Tonio_: kpackagekit asking to do what now?
<Riddell> seele: to install updates, by default it just installs them without any user intervention
<Tonio__> Riddell: uploaded, that's ath9k buffer issue......
<Tonio__> Sput:  just found a little usability issue with quassel...
<Tonio__> Sput: when the nickname is already in use, you are prompted to type in "/nick newnick"
<Tonio__> but it won't let you type anything :)
<Sput> ah yes, I wanted to change that to generate a random name
<Tonio__> Sput: or let people type in the command, eventually no ?
<Sput> once it has tried all your alternative nicks
<Sput> yeah, or that :)
<Tonio__> Sput: :)
<rgreening> Tonio_: I have a new patch for Kpackagekit
<Tonio__> rgreening: please send, I'll put on my ppa :)
<rgreening> Tonio_: I wrote a patch to add support for "Edit Software Sources" like in Adept
<Tonio_> rgreening: you rock :)
<rgreening> Tonio_: :)  I'm test building here... it should be fine.. I'll send after test build
<Tonio_> rgreening: can you pastebin it to me ?
<rgreening> yep. right after I verify all is good.
<rgreening> 5 min or so...
<seele> Riddell: oh dear, yes.. users must be able to say when they want to install or not. the only "automatic" thing would be checking to see if there are updates to install
<ScottK> rgreening: Ask and yea shall receive: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/ports/daily/current/jaunty-alternate-lpia.iso
<rgreening> ScottK: OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<rgreening> ScottK: I'm so installing that tonight
<rgreening> ScottK: ty for your effort on ports +1,000,000,000...
<Riddell> rgreening: what will you install it on?
<rgreening> Riddell: I recently purchased an Acer One... Since I had my 17in Laptop at UDS.. it was too much to carry around. The Acer One is a beter option for travel.
<rgreening> Tonio_: I have a small issue....
<Tonio_> rgreening: ah ?
<rgreening> Tonio_: kpackagekit needs to be restarted after install to reload and be able to show the new button. I wonder if we should add a restart/reboot hook
<rgreening> prob doesn't matter in the long run......
 * JontheEchidna sorta thinks that only the kpackagekit settings should be accessible from systemsettings, not the whole thing
<JontheEchidna> package management isn't really a configuration option imo :P
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: That is easy enough to change (I believe) if we want that. I can have a look
<JontheEchidna> yeah, should be a matter of editing .desktop files
<rgreening> Tonio_: how is kpackagekit run from root the first time
<JontheEchidna> we should probably ask before we patch though
<Riddell> rgreening: what sort of chip does that use?
<rgreening> Riddell: Atom (which I assume is lpia?)
<Riddell> yes
<rgreening> Riddell: cool
<rgreening> I installed the regular x86 of Intrepid... runs fine. I hope to squeeze a little more with the lpia
<rgreening> Tonio_: another issue. How do I add software-properties-kde to packagekit to allow it to run with admin rights when launched via kpackagekit?
<Tonio_> rgreening: easy way -> kdesudo
<rgreening> Tonio_: but that will ask user for password right?
<Tonio_> rgreening: hard way -> policykit since you'll have to patch kpackagekit templates for policykit and that'll have to be maintained
<rgreening> Tonio_: or is that what we want?
<Tonio_> rgreening: yeah
<Tonio_> best way is going policykit, but that's harder to maintain on the long term :)
<rgreening> Tonio_: so the package would then need to dep on kdesudo and software-properties-kde
<rgreening> hmm..
<rgreening> Tonio_: I think policykit-kde/gnome would need to be updated for the policykit route.
<JontheEchidna> patches Qt uploaded to my ppa
<JontheEchidna> *patched
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: which version and whats the patch
<JontheEchidna> 4.4.3, with qt-copy 0269, 270, and 271
<JontheEchidna> and crap, I forgot to give it a ~ppan
<JontheEchidna> it'll fix systray corruption
<JontheEchidna> bbiab
<rgreening> Riddell: I have a patch for kpackagekit. The issue is it currently calls software-properties-kde and requires admin privs to do so. So, do I 1) call with kdesuo 2) try and figure out policykit. After that, there is also the question of allowing software-properties-[kde|gtk] in the patch (easy enough I guess) and make the package dep on either or; as well, if we require kdesudo, then it also begs the question of gksu, kdesu...
<rgreening> thoughts?
<Riddell> rgreening: just use kdesudo I guess
<Riddell> we can ask glatzor if he has any plans to port it to policykit
<Riddell> ah, hello :)
<Riddell> rgreening: use /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kdesu
<Riddell> glatzor: have you considered porting software-properties to policykit?
<rgreening> glatzor: it would be very nice to have software-properties in policykit.
<rgreening> Riddell: any reason for kdesu vs kdesudo? Are we shitching back to kdesu?
<rgreening> switching....
<Riddell> rgreening: /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/kdesu is kdesudo (we use dpkg-diverts)
<rgreening> oh
<Riddell> if you uninstall kdesudo is becomes kdesu again
<rgreening> never knew that
<Riddell> how do I delete stuff from a PPA?
<JontheEchidna> there's a delete page
<JontheEchidna> on the web interface
<Riddell> oh, I'm not logged in
<JontheEchidna> whoa, kdevelop4 beta 1
<JontheEchidna> do we want that?
<JontheEchidna> oh, it's already in kubuntu-experimental
<Riddell> I'm way ahead of you :)
<JontheEchidna> well what can you expect from the Kubuntu robot? :P
<rgreening> Riddell: there is a dep on adept in update-notifier-kde. That will need to be updated as well for kpackagekit
<Riddell> rgreening: only if we still use update-notifier-kde for it
<rgreening> Riddell: ok. Well, at the very least, the adept dep will go away along with the bits related to it (whether kpackagekit is integrated or not)
<Riddell> fabo, rgreening: http://labs.trolltech.com/blogs/2009/02/05/onwards-and-upwards/ http://labs.trolltech.com/blogs/2009/02/05/the-new-and-improved-qt-creator-092-rc/
<allee> Riddell:  kblueplugd  dcop -> solid port?   Sounds interesting.   I'll have a look if Tonio isn't faster
<Riddell> allee: well it only uses dcop to quit the app, that can be ported to dbus easily enough
<rgreening> Riddell: cool. dling now
<JontheEchidna> hotness
 * JontheEchidna might consider upgrading to 4.5 once he's done patching 4.4.3
<yao_ziyuan> i'm very interested in "pidgin-knotify" which lets pidgin use kde's knotify notification system to show buddy status changes. it seems to be included in fedora, and i'd like to see it in kubuntu.
<Riddell> yao_ziyuan: sounds like a cludge, we have people working on making notifications work across desktops for all apps
<yao_ziyuan> Riddell: my dictionary doesn't have 'cludge'...
<yao_ziyuan> but i guess you mean 'redundant'?
<Riddell> messy fix
<allee> Riddell: ah, right.    Btw dbus.   kdbus always hang on startup (since feisty?)  and is kde3.   So maybe time to remove from archive :(
<jussi01> Riddell: is the new kdevelop 4 package the kdevelop-kde4 i see?
<Riddell> jussi01: yes
<Riddell> allee: confirmed, I'll remove it
<jussi01> Riddell: thank you. :)
 * jussi01 installs...
<glatzor> Riddell, rgreening. It is on my agenda to use policykit/dbus for software-properties, but it's already quiet long :)
<Riddell> glatzor: no rush :)
<JontheEchidna> so who do I speak to to get patches in to software-properties?
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: put them in yourself? :)
<rgreening> :)
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I'm not a core dev
<glatzor> JontheEchidna, mvo
<JontheEchidna> glatzor: thanks
<rgreening> Riddell: who can upload kpackagekit updates?
<Riddell> rgreening: any MOTU
<rgreening> ok. JontheEchidna...
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I will open a bug report shortly for a patch for kpackagekit
<JontheEchidna> ok, I can sponsor
<maco> any reports of the battery thing in the notification area showing really insane values in jaunty? like "43%. 7 hours remaining"?
<rgreening> k. It adds software-properties-kde support to Settings pane
<JontheEchidna> schweet
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> who da man
<JontheEchidna> you da man
<Riddell> maco: no but that would be a hal issue
<rgreening> awww yeah
<JontheEchidna> lol
<rgreening> ;)
 * JontheEchidna sends along his improvements patch to mvo
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: after that, I'll get back to the kdelibs flash
<JontheEchidna> rgreening++
<rgreening> are you able to sponsor that too?
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: ^ I assume yes
<Riddell> glatzor: you want me to upload packagekit (0.3.14-0ubuntu1) right?
<JontheEchidna> nope, kdelibs is in main
<rgreening> oh...
<JontheEchidna> a core-dev would need to sponsor it
<JontheEchidna> and we're in alpha freeze
<JontheEchidna> you could upload it to bzr though
<rgreening> k. np it casn go to queue.
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: sure. I'll ping you later about it then...
<jussi01> Riddell: did your suggestions make it to the quassel tracker?
<Riddell> I've no idea
<glatzor> Riddell, could you wait a minute?
<maco> Riddell: ok
<jussi01> Sput: ^^
<Sput> jussi01: no
 * jussi01 scrolls back to find them and add them...
<rgreening> Riddell / JontheEchidna: bug 320012... does this mean it's in main?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 320012 in kpackagekit "main inclusion report for kpackagekit" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/320012
<rgreening> or waiting
<JontheEchidna> waiting for some packagekit fixes
<rgreening> ok
<jussi01> Sput: done. basic, but cover it. :)
<Sput> cool thx :)
<JontheEchidna> ugh, Qt still has another 2 hours to go
<smarter> rgreening: planning to package 4.5rc1 ? ;)
<glatzor> Riddell, you could upload 0.3.14 now.
<glatzor> Riddell, there is an issue with the python client bindings. But they will be fixed later.
<glatzor> Riddell, issue means not working :)
<rgreening> smarter: YEP
<smarter> w00t
<rgreening> smarter: working on two other things atm
<Tonio_> rgreening: sorry I got isp issue in the middle of the discussion :)
<rgreening> np
<Tonio_> rgreening: did Riddell give his opinion on the issue ?
<rgreening> ya
<Tonio_> and ?
<rgreening> using kdesu for now
<Tonio_> kdesudo way ?
<Tonio_> oki
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: in the bug report, should I add udate or patch as a tag?
<jjesse> wow downloading alpha4 and getting 5.5KB/sec transfer rate
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: patch, I guess. It doesn't matter too much
<rgreening> k
<ghostcube> JontheEchidna, is it building on intrepid too ?
<ghostcube> *for
<JontheEchidna> ghostcube: Qt?
<ghostcube> yes
<JontheEchidna> nope, just jaunty
<ghostcube> ok :)
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: the bug for the kpackagekit change is bug 325846, but I still have to add the attachments. I am redoing them now... so shortly. I'll ping ya.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 325846 in kpackagekit "Add support for editing software properties via software-properties-kde" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/325846
<JontheEchidna> k
<rgreening> I hate trying to manipulate QStringLists.........grr
<JontheEchidna> Qt with systray patches is built for Jaunty in my ppa (echidnaman), if anyone wants to test
<JontheEchidna> brb, restarting X
<a|wen> ScottK: the xine-lib bug is simply not something i seem to be able to reproduce; i've tried to get xine to crash, but it is simply not possible for me
<JontheEchidna> Hmm
<JontheEchidna> no more corrupted icons or flickering
<JontheEchidna> but now kmail's icon doesn't show
<JontheEchidna> the systray icon still works, but no icon
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: ping... bug 325846 updated with appropriate attachments. I added the diff.gz, debdiff and dsc. you need anything else?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 325846 in kpackagekit "Add support for editing software properties via software-properties-kde" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/325846
<JontheEchidna> that should be fine
<rgreening> k. upy loady for lots of fun
<rgreening> :P
<rgreening> Tonio_: ^^^^
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: is going to upload. You should grab the patch, etc from the bug or the upload once done.
<Tonio_> rgreening: hu ?
<Tonio_> rgreening: testing...
<rgreening> Tonio_: for kpackagekit ^
<rgreening> :)
<Tonio_> rgreening: excellent :)
<a|wen> ScottK: and the file sending only being uni-directional is the same in kde4.1.4 ... so behavior in 4.1.4 is at least as good as in kde4.2 :)
<Tonio_> rgreening: ouch you patched the sources directly ;)
<rgreening> ?
<Tonio_> rgreening: I have to rewrite that in the form of a patch then...
<rgreening> Tonio_: no
<rgreening> Tonio_: there is a patch in the diff.gz
<rgreening> or the other diff
<JontheEchidna> The patch looks pretty straightforward, nice catch on the duplicate build-dep
<Tonio_> ho yeah, sorry
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> ty JontheEchidna :)
 * JontheEchidna testbuilds
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: the patch is actually quite simple. I took me a while cause of the kdesu and stupid passing QStringLists around incorrectly...
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: if you install the deb locally after building, you need to kill all kpackagekit processes or you don't get the new version running with the button.
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: or reboot.
<JontheEchidna> ok
<JontheEchidna> chugging nicely along now
<rgreening> should only take a few mins JontheEchidna
<rgreening> :P
<JontheEchidna> yup, looks like it'll be a short one
<rgreening> heh. Now, I need to fix kde4libs with the flash patch... attempt number gazillion
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> 36% built
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: should I have subscribed one of the motu addresses to the bug?
<JontheEchidna> ubuntu-universe-sponsors, but since you can just ping me here it's not that big of a deal
<rgreening> okies. I'll prob go for motu after Jaunty
<JontheEchidna> it's mainly a piece of red tape necessary for the larger dev community of ubuntu
<JontheEchidna> doesn't hurt to subscribe it though
<JontheEchidna> and yes, you should go for motu after jaunty
<JontheEchidna> heck, you probably could go for motu right before jaunty since you came in near the end of intrepid
<rgreening> I could... I may. I need to read up on a lot and make some more chatter in motu channel :)
<JontheEchidna> I'll confess, I only joined #ubuntu-motu a week or so before I made my application. I wouldn't recommend that though :P
<Tonio_> rgreening: I'll upload after the freeze, seems good :)
<rgreening> Tonio_: JontheEchidna was taking care of it. I just wanted to make you aware as you have a PPA with snapshots in it.
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: is universe affected by the alpha freeze too?
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: for kpackagekit, there is a bzr branch on the packagekit project...
<rgreening> I'll let you two hash it out :)
<rgreening> hehe
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: I have commit access so please let me know when you upload so that I can update the bzr trunk
<JontheEchidna> oh, ok. I understand now
<rgreening> yay. I get commited
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: no but it'll be promoted soon, there is a MIR fot this one
<rgreening> I should be committed
<Tonio_> rgreening: have commit access .
<JontheEchidna> it's just about done, lintian's going
<rgreening> :P
<JontheEchidna> lintian just crapped it's pants, lol
<rgreening> weird
<Tonio_> rgreening: + do you have commit access ?
<JontheEchidna> O.o
<JontheEchidna> W: kpackagekit: package-name-doesnt-match-sonames libkpackagekitlib
<JontheEchidna> libkpackagekitlib?
<rgreening> Tonio_: no, I was making a play on words.
<stdin> one day, I will make libliblib a reality ;)
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: ah...... sorry for my bad english then :)
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: if your pbuilder updated
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: you probably can ignore that one.... or override if that really matter you :)
<JontheEchidna> I'm just wondering why they chose that name...
<Tonio_> rgreening: just tested, the patch works like a charm
<rgreening> ah
<rgreening> Tonio_: sweet stuff
<JontheEchidna> heh, love kpackagekit's console output
<JontheEchidna> works like a charm here to
<JontheEchidna> *too
<rgreening> I had a mind to add "Go Go Gadget EditSources!" in my patch
<JontheEchidna> lmao
<rgreening> But I figured Dr. Claw would ixnay that real quick
<JontheEchidna> ok, so I'll upload to Ubuntu then Tonio_ will upload to bzr?
<rgreening> sounds good
<jpds> ~[6~[6~[6~[6~[6~/12
<jpds> Gah, sorry.
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_, rgreening: uploaded
<JontheEchidna> Thanks for your contribution to Kubuntu
<rgreening> coo-coo-coo :)
<rgreening> yw
<JontheEchidna> A lot of internal errors seem to occur
<rgreening> where
<JontheEchidna> in kpackagekit
<rgreening> like?
<JontheEchidna> "the sychronous request took too long, you need to fork
<JontheEchidna> "
<maco> when suspending in kde, the screen should be locked on resume, right?  (it normally is)
<JontheEchidna> not related to your patch though
<maco> has anything changed in the kde screensaver (i assume that handles screen lock) in jaunty in the last 2 days that would explain why this time it wasnt locked?
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: one thing, software-properties-kde doesn't ask me to reload the package lists after I add a new repo
<rgreening> nope. I never added that bit of functionality in.
<JontheEchidna> it's built in to s-p-kde
 * JontheEchidna wonders why it didn't ask him to reload
<rgreening> no I mean I would need to tell it to reload
<rgreening> and I didn't
<JontheEchidna> oh, right
<rgreening> :)
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<rgreening> however, if you go to Updates pane in kpackagekit you update sources there.
<rgreening> ie reload.
<rgreening> I'll work on a v2 of the patch to see about adding that bit in. It'll be a bit more extensiive to do that
<JontheEchidna> you can also turn on/off existing sources in the settings place already... I wonder if it wouldn't be smarter to just remove the "Origin of Packages" groupbox and do all the editing with our app
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: it sucks in kpk
<jjesse> anyone else using bittorrent to download the alpha?  only getting 1.2kb/sec on transfer :(
<rgreening> ya
<rgreening> ya to JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> anyway, the feature is in before feature freeze
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I don't like the origin implementation either.
<rgreening> whee
<rgreening> I'll look at adding the reload piece, not I have the gutz implemented and the main required functionality.
<rgreening> s/not/now
<rgreening> but first kde4libs must bend to my will
<JontheEchidna> heh
<rgreening> ok, uploading again to ppa.... """build for the love of god and all that is good in this souless existance!"""
<LaserJock> jjesse: seems like torrents would be a bad idea for Alphas, I wouldn't think you'd ever get enough people to seed
<JontheEchidna> anyway, does anybody have time to test my Qt build in Jaunty?
 * JontheEchidna is a bit worried since his kmail tray icon is blank
<rgreening> I would, but I am running qt4.5.0 and have my kde built agianst it
<JontheEchidna> but the flickering and corruption are gone, which is great!
<JontheEchidna> in fact, we should just ship the patch and tell our users to cut up a Post-it (tm) note and draw a kmail icon on it, then stick it to their monitor
<rgreening> lol
<jussi01> can someone tell me what the "working directory" is when you start something from alt+f2? apparently quassel logs there when it crashes...
<maco> jussi01: ~/Documents
<jussi01> maco: thanks!!!
<maco> that reminds me: why is that that kde keeps opening my terminals in ~/Documents instead of ~?
<maco> jussi01: guess how i did that? "pwd > ~/Desktop/file" didn't do anything. so i did "touch dirhere" in the krunner then "find . -name dirhere" from ~
<jussi01> maco: hehe, I should thought of that.
<maco> no, that falls into the non-obvious category
<stdin> maco, jussi01: Alt-F2: kdialog --msgbox ${PWD}
<stdin> :)
<maco> the first one made sense. the way the worked did NOT
<maco> kdialog?
 * maco goes to the manpages
<maco> >< man 7 undocumented
<stdin> kdialog gives you a KDE message box
<stdin> see kdialog --help
<stdin> there was a manpage, but it seems to have gotten lost in kde3 -> kde4
<maco> file bug?
<smarter> it was probably the same as kdialog --help anyway
<stdin> probably
<maco> so kdialog is like zenity then?
<stdin> yeah, just better
<maco> ok
<vandenoever> hello my beauties, i've been trying (early, i admit) the kdevelop-kde4 package
<vandenoever> it is missing most plugins
<vandenoever> so effectively it is not useable except as text editor
<Quintasan> How should I name the dir for package made for svn?
<Quintasan> from*
<Quintasan> <package name>-<revision number>svn?
<ScottK> a|wen: Thanks for looking into it.
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Alpha-4 released - Release notes at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/JauntyJackalope/Alpha4/Kubuntu | ISO testing needed for 8.04.2 http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all | e-mail Riddell for STICKERS | Specs! http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuJauntySpecs
<ScottK> Quintasan: I recommend either <package name>-<last version>svn<revision number> or <package name>~<next version>svn<revision number>
<Quintasan> ScottK: thanks, I'm trying to build rbutil :P
<ScottK> Quintasan: I just realized I made a mistake on that.
<ScottK> Quintasan: The 2nd one shold be <package name>-<next version>~svn<revision number>
<ScottK> And the first one lacks a -
<Quintasan> ScottK: dh_make -e <my mail> --createorig will be a good solution?
 * ScottK doesn't recall.
<ScottK> It's been ages since I actually started with dh_make.  I normally copy a similar package and start with that.
 * Lure is glad that he is not alone ;-)
<Quintasan> ScottK: I have only the svn code, there was no package :P
<knusperfrosch> are i18n packages for 3.5.10 in hardy-backports?
<ScottK> knusperfrosch: You want to get 3.5.10 frim hardy-updates
<ScottK> Quintasan: If there's never been a release then do 0.0 as release.
<Quintasan> ScottK: I mean there was no package for ubuntu
<ScottK> Oh.
<ScottK> I generally find something I think is similar and start with that.
<ScottK> You may not always be able to.
<knusperfrosch> ScottK: k, so hardy-updates doesn't ship i18n packages? got 3.5.9 here
<ScottK> It may not.
 * ScottK looks over at Riddell and wonders if he know.
<ScottK> s
<Quintasan> Hmm I can compile it by typing qmake and make, the debuild fails to do so :/
<Quintasan> $(MAKE) <--- what exacly this does?
<stdin> Quintasan: $(MAKE) expends to the make executable, in our case "/usr/bin/make"
<ScottK> Riddell: I admire your talent for understatement.
<alleeJaunty> Riddell:, Tonio_: kbluetooth4 stops running itself (bug or feature) when the adpater is unpluged/turned off.   If this is by design, there no need to replace the stop via dcop with a dbus equvalent
<alleeJaunty> I've asked tpatzig in #kdebluetooth if that's an bug or feature
<ScottK> alleeJaunty: It's a bug as it crashes.
<alleeJaunty> ScottK: okay
<ScottK> alleeJaunty: We were looking for someone on Jaunty to install the needed ddebs and get a proper backtrace
<alleeJaunty> ScottK: please refresh my memory how to install ddebs
<alleeJaunty> !ddebs
<ubottu> ddebs is See http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/ddebs/ and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2006-September/000195.html for documentation
<ScottK> I'm glad you knew that one
<alleeJaunty> :)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: ^^^ We got our kdebluetooth tester.
 * alleeJaunty waves
<JontheEchidna> yay
<alleeJaunty> Is there a neW: Konnte http://people.ubuntu.com/~pitti/ddebs/dists/jaunty/main/binary-amd64/Packages nicht holen  301 Moved Permanently
<alleeJaunty> ah: ddebs.ubuntu.com
<ScottK> boost transition for kdenetwork is done.
<alleeJaunty> ScottK, JontheEchidna: there are only dbg-sym for version 0ubuntu1 for amd64, no 0ubuntu2 yet :(  Strange is that aptitude search kblueooth-dbgsym does not even find the 0ubuntu1 version (maybe bacause it's out of date).   So no dbgsym yet :(
<alleeJaunty> kdeblueooth-dbgsym that is
<ScottK> The only change was an added bild dep, so it should be fine
<ScottK> bild dep/depends
<ScottK> obex-data-server, iirc
<alleeJaunty> okay, then I'll install 'by hand'.   Ah stop obex-data-server  that the last output before the crash ;)
<JontheEchidna> Does anybody here running Jaunty use KMail with its systray icon?
<ScottK> Even with obex-data-server installed, it'll still crash.
 * ScottK can easily reproduce (on Intrepid) by turning off the 'airplane mode' switch.
 * ScottK needs to run off.  Good luck.
<alleeJaunty> thx
 * JontheEchidna supposes it wouldn't hurt to see if rebooting helps
<JontheEchidna> kmail's ok now, must have been a fluke
<JontheEchidna> on the down side....
<JontheEchidna> the legacy nvidia driver no longer works despite my pinning xserver and the driver before upgrading to intrepid (and it did work for a while...)
<alleeJaunty> JontheEchidna: apport seem to ignore the kblueooth4 crashes.  How do I reset so I get a backtrace?
 * JontheEchidna disables apport
<JontheEchidna> to do that
<JontheEchidna> hmm, how do you do that
<JontheEchidna> there's a config file you gotta modify somewhere...
<rgreening> o/ JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> \o
<JontheEchidna> alleeJaunty: Riddell knows how to disable apport and use the regular KDE crash dialog
<rgreening> dam kde4libs still FTBFS
<JontheEchidna> I suppose you could uninstall it for the time being
<alleeJaunty> JontheEchidna: looks like that's an option: apport-cli -c /var/crash/_usr_bin_kbluetooth4.1000.crash    bugreport is uploading ...
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: the no-systray-garbage patches are working great
<JontheEchidna> not even any flickering
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: are those patches committed already for Qt 4.5.0
<rgreening> I believe they are
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: yes
<rgreening> ok
<JontheEchidna> if we don't get it in time for jaunty, at least we'll have a nice systray
<JontheEchidna> but I do hope we get 4.5 for jaunty
<alleeJaunty> JontheEchidna, ScottK: bug 325963
<ubottu> Bug 325963 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/325963 is private
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: will a package named qt4-x11_4.5.0~snapshot be < qt4-x11_4.5.0~rc1 (if its alphabetical it wont be and that is going to be a problem for me)
<rgreening> hehe
<JontheEchidna> ~snapshot would probably be bigger
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: dam
<dtchen> use dpkg --compare-versions
<dtchen> $ dpkg --compare-versions 4.5.0~snapshot lt 4.5.0~rc1
<dtchen> 1|crimsun@errno:~ $
<JontheEchidna> alleeJaunty: could you un-private the bug?
 * JontheEchidna can normally see private bugs, this is weird
<lex79> JontheEchidna: thanks for the upload :)
<JontheEchidna> lex79: thanks for updating the package
<JontheEchidna> alleeJaunty: got it, thanks
<alleeJaunty> JontheEchidna: done.  But the stracktrace has not all symbol :(
<JontheEchidna> yeah :(
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: If it was marked security and private you wouldn't be able to see it.
<rgreening> dtchen: ty. Indeed ~rc1 > ~snapshot
<JontheEchidna> aah, security *and* private
<alleeJaunty> installing ddebs with dpkg is no fun :(
<rgreening> ScottK: See above discussion about Qt package name. Do you have a recommendation on how to name the rc1 to make it greater than the snapshot? I used ~snapshot
<ScottK> Ahh.  Hmmmm
<ScottK> ~snapshot+rc1
<rgreening> haha
<ScottK> Ugly but working.
<rgreening> true. ok. I'll use that
<rgreening> ty ScottK
<ScottK> yw
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: thanks for getting my patch uploaded for kpackagekit
<lex79> JontheEchidna: when you have time... http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?package=plasmoid-translatoid
<rgreening> ScottK: what about ~+rc1
<rgreening> that is > ~snapshot
<rgreening> but not as ambiguous
<alleeJaunty> JontheEchidna: I've retry tomorrow.  Hopefully then the a proper amd64 ddeb and apt-get does the depencendy jobs for me.  Using dpkg is way to time consuming :(
<ScottK> rgreening: Should work.
<lex79> rgreening: there is a problem to install libqt4-dbg...do you know?
<rgreening> lex79: what problem and which package version?
<lex79> libqt4-dbg_4.5.0~snapshot-20090202-0ubuntu1~ppa1_amd64.deb
<lex79> trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/libQtXmlPatterns.so.4.5.0.debug', which is also in package libqt4-xmlpatterns-dbg
<rgreening> 1 sec. I had fixed it
<lex79> ok
<rgreening> lex79: read the changelog to see if my comment is there or not
<lex79> ok
<JontheEchidna> oh cool, new beta legacy drivers for xorg 1.6
<rgreening> lex79: maybe it isn't 100% gone...
<lex79> I don't see your comment
<rgreening> hmm.. strange.
<lex79> :)
<rgreening> at any rate, I confirmed there is still an issue in the package.
<rgreening> ty lex79, I'll fix in the rc1 upload
<lex79> ok rgreening ;)
<Tonio__> koffice on my ppa for testers....
<JontheEchidna> brb, restarting X
<lex79> anyone: can you sponsor this? https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lemonpos-kde4/+bug/325153
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 325153 in lemonpos-kde4 "New upstream release 0.6.1" [Undecided,New]
<Tonio__> Riddell: current koffice is not installable due to file conflict between packages.... it is in universe, so I upload right now
<rgreening> lex79: The debug change mysteriously disappeared from my repo, eventhough I still have the comments in my log saying I fixed it. hah
<lex79> I didn't try 20090203 snapshot
<lex79> because in my system kdm doesn't start with 20090202 snapshot :)
#kubuntu-devel 2009-02-06
<rgreening> lex79: I have new rc1 ready to upload for building. So might as well wait for it.
<ScottK> lex79: How about changing the source package from lemonpos-kde4 to lempos?
<lex79> rgreening: ok
<ScottK> lemonpos even
<ScottK> It's not like there's a KDE3 version to confuse it with.
<lex79> I only upgrade...what is wrong in my package?
<lex79> ScottK the name of the package is lemonpos-kde4
<ScottK> lex79: Is that the upstream name?
<lex79> uhm no ScottK
<ScottK> Now that we're getting rid of KDE3 stuff as fast as we can, there's really no need to keep KDE4 in the package name.
<lex79> ScottK ok...
<ScottK> In the long run KDE4 is KDE, so why put it in there.
<lex79> ScottK Can I reupload in LP? ok?
<ScottK> Sure.
<lex79> ScottK when is done, ping :)
<lex79> thanks
<lex79> ScottK sorry, in debian/changelog what about this?
<ScottK> Something like "Renamed source package to lemonpos since -kde4 extension is no longer needed"
<lex79> thx
<ScottK> rgreening: Last night you gave me a debdiff for kdesdk for boost.  I find someone else has already put the change in bzr, so I'm going to upload that.
<rgreening> sure
<JontheEchidna> This is what my thoughts on Jaunty are in picture form: http://imagebin.ca/view/ZNzpCYd.html
<ScottK> Wow.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Too much free time.  Package me some plasmoids.
<JontheEchidna> Workflow for producing that was:
<JontheEchidna> Open ksnapshot and set delay for 10 seconds
<JontheEchidna> press prt scr which now actually works in 4.2
<JontheEchidna> press crtl + f11 to activate cube
<JontheEchidna> drag photo from ksnapshot onto the pastepin plasmoid
<JontheEchidna> *pastebin
<JontheEchidna> ^_^
<ScottK> Packaging plasmoids is easy.  You could have done 2 in all that effort.
<ScottK> ;-)
<JontheEchidna> I think I'll just take that as a compliment to my packaging abilities :D
<JontheEchidna> oh, but I should revu lex79's plasmoid
<lex79> JontheEchidna: yes
<lex79> go to work please :P
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> lex79: looks great
<lex79> sure :P
<JontheEchidna> advocated
<lex79> great
<lex79> ScottK https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lemonpos-kde4/+bug/325153
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 325153 in lemonpos-kde4 "New upstream release 0.6.1" [Undecided,New]
<ScottK> lex79: I'll try and have a look at it in a bit.
<lex79> ok
<vorian> evening
<JontheEchidna> o/
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: zomg, your kde4libs package built
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: You are invited to review the kdesdk revision I just pushed and consider more closely your debian/changelog formatting in the future.
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: hahaha
<rgreening> ScottK: should have used mine ?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: oops, unintentional
<ScottK> rgreening: His change was something else.
<rgreening> ah :)
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: I've heard of mdz himself taking the time to explain proper debian/changelog formatting to people, so ....
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: did you see my comment in the log
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I'll be more careful about that
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: haha, yeah. It was the last time
<rgreening> I swear
<JontheEchidna> ;)
<JontheEchidna> have you test-driven it yet or is this still an in-theory change?
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: ^
<rgreening> not yet tested :)
<JontheEchidna> good luck!
<rgreening> I will now ... updating
<rgreening> Assuming the lde4libs patch works, then its off to update update-notifier and push v 0.10 out the  door...
<rgreening> s/lde4libs/kde4libs/
<JontheEchidna> next kde4libs release should rock
<JontheEchidna> We already have an upstream patch for a nasty every-app-dies-on-upgrades crash
<JontheEchidna> in bzr
<rgreening> cool
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: uploading new qt 4.5.0 rc1 release to PPA
<JontheEchidna> awesome, once I get the systray patches for 4.4.3 squared away I'll probably upgrade
<JontheEchidna> The first comment here seems worrying though: http://labs.trolltech.com/blogs/2009/02/05/onwards-and-upwards/
<rgreening> hmm. ya
<JontheEchidna> afk, phone
<ScottK> lex79: I'm testbuilding now.
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I get the same build failure
<JontheEchidna> oh fiddlesticks
<rgreening> Qt4.5.0rc1  FTBFS
<lex79> ScottK ok
<ScottK> rgreening: At least it cuts down on how much time you need to invest in testing.
<rgreening> true
<JontheEchidna> haha
<lex79> JontheEchidna:  do you use pbuilder-hooks?
<JontheEchidna> lex79: yes, I love them
<lex79> I'm reading BuilEnvironment from Kubuntu/Ninjas wiki
<lex79> but I have this error:
<lex79> http://paste.ubuntu.com/114315/
<rgreening> ScottK: do we need/use valgrind  and can it be disable in Qt? QTESTLIB_USE_VALGRIND - if disabled may get around the problem
<ScottK> rgreening: I think disabling is fine for a test build.
<rgreening> ok.
<JontheEchidna> lex79: that doesn't look hook-related
<ScottK> Also because of our libc our definition of what the results should be may be different than upstream's.
 * ScottK filed enough bugs due to that with clamav that upstream surrendered and defaulted the test to off.
<JontheEchidna> lex79: you could try renaming the custompool to NOTUSED_D09Cusompool
<rgreening> lol
<lex79> JontheEchidna: where?
<JontheEchidna> in the hooks directory
<lex79> ok
<ScottK> lex79: Uploaded.  Thank you for your contribution to Kubuntu.
<lex79> ScottK :)
 * ScottK has had it with boost.
 * ScottK goes on a hunt...
 * astromme agress with ScottK about boost. silly templated nonsense, never seems to want to compile
<ScottK> The problem is moving from 1.34 to 1.35.  Need to get everything with interlocking depends moved or they FTBFS.
<ScottK> I just got the last KDE one.
<astromme> Speaking of versions... I wonder when kde trunk is going to move to 4.5
<astromme> or qt-copy, I guess that's first
<ScottK> OK.  That turned out to be easier than I thought.  Just one left.
<ScottK> So we removed kita2 because it depended on kdebindings for KDE3.  Suddenly an svn snapshot of a KDE4 version appears.
<ScottK> Ironically, I find that Google tells me I'm the one that did the initial upload to the archive about a year ago.
 * ScottK had no idea.
<JontheEchidna> so'd you see bug 325961 then?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 325961 in kita2 "Drop dependency for KDE 3 bindings" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/325961
<ScottK> yep
<ScottK> Working on it now.
<ScottK> Actually the guy that packaged it mailed me and asked me to look.
<ScottK> Since it was me that insisted his one and only package get removed, I figured I ought to sponsor it's return.
 * JontheEchidna is working on the boost transition for mailody-kde4
<ScottK> Excellent.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Why is it called mailody-kde4?  How about we drop the kde4?
<JontheEchidna> because it's still alpha, and there's a stable kde3 version still in the repos
<ScottK> Does it still work?
<JontheEchidna> that I do not know
<ScottK> Just needs kdelibs and qt3, so probably.
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<JontheEchidna> it does all its storage with a custom sqlite backend
 * ScottK decides to leave it in peace.
 * ScottK shudders.
<JontheEchidna> in KDE4 it uses Akonadi though
 * ScottK also understands why they were first in line for Akonadi
<JontheEchidna> yeah
 * ScottK tests out force converting the helpless sponsoree's package to CDBS and kde4.mk.
 * ScottK determines ETOOHARD and puts it back.
<JontheEchidna> yeah, these systray patches cause regressions :(
<JontheEchidna> some icons are all black, some are totally corrupted, and kmail isn't changing back to 0 emails
<JontheEchidna> which means it'd probably be the same in Qt 4.5, since these patches are in it
 * JontheEchidna is soo spoiled by cmake's build % indicator
 * astromme is sick of the systray in general
<JontheEchidna> systray--j
<JontheEchidna> -j :P
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: build % may be it's best feature.
<JontheEchidna> ~karma systray
<kubotu> systray has neutral karma
<JontheEchidna> systray--
<JontheEchidna> ~karma systray
<kubotu> karma for systray: -1
 * astromme doesn't like the concept of things sitting there always visible just to provide notifications
 * astromme edits his previous statement. That isn't always true
 * ScottK stares at all the KDE goodies in New and says three times to himself, "I will NOT use my shiny new archive admin powers until after I have been properly trained."
 * astromme would rather have plasmoids for the necessary bits and notifications for the rest. meh. But he would also rather be able to have a Avant Dock type launcher for his left side 2nd panel.
 * astromme chuckles at ScottK
<ScottK> astromme will probably like the Message Indicator thingy Dx is allegedly doing to/for us.
<astromme> mmm, cool. I'm always interested in new options
<astromme> This may sound a lot like Avant Dock or OSX dock but I I have a containment/panel on the left full of icons, and I want to be able to merge my taskbar with it
 * ScottK if fine with options.
 * ScottK is gonna be very grumpy if it's in by default.
 * astromme agrees. 
 * astromme is quite satisfied with the standard KDE 4.2 notifications/plasmoid for showing them.
<ScottK> Are either of you using Quassel?
<ScottK> astromme and JontheEchidna^^
<astromme> Yep
<JontheEchidna> yes
<ScottK> When you get highlighted with KDE 4.2, do the notifications go away after a time or do you have to dismiss them?
<astromme> Build date of Jan 27
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: they go away after a second or three
<ScottK> Excellent.
<astromme> Yeah, that's how mine work
<ScottK> The Qt notifications go away automatically like that, but in 4.1, the KDE ones do not.
<ScottK> I was hoping that would change.
<ScottK> The Quassel people just committed their toolbar addition to git, so I think it's time to update the package.
<JontheEchidna> ooh, nice
 * JontheEchidna goes to bed
 * ScottK notes a|wen testing 8.04.2 and cheers \\o/
<DaSkreech> I think the Alpha 4 notes are missing a word
<a|wen> ScottK: got a few tests going :) ... i'm away for the weekend though, but i'll proceed when i get back, if there is more to do
<ScottK> I imagine there will be.  60% of the completed tests so far are yours.
 * ScottK cheers claydoh for his testing too.
<DaSkreech> claydoh nice blog
<ScottK> claydoh: Quassel is about to get a toolbar, so your screenshots will need updating.
<ScottK> Quick 5 more people say something to claydoh.
<ScottK> You can compliment him on the wonderful Alpha 4 release notes if you want.
<DaSkreech> claydoh: Neat notes!
<DaSkreech> claydoh you missed a word :)
<DaSkreech> The issue in the previous preventing the coexistence
<ScottK> DaSkreech: It's a wiki.
<DaSkreech> Yeah but I don't know if it was the last Alpha release or the Ibex release he was reffering to
<ScottK> It was the last Jaunty Alpha
 * ScottK sees http://wadejolson.wordpress.com/2009/02/06/a-twist-on-the-mojave-experiment/ and notes that it's either Kubuntu or Fedora becuase I saw the video garbage bug.
 * astromme had the EXACT same reaction as ScottK did
<astromme> including the video garbage bug!
 * astromme bets its kubuntu btw
<ScottK> Somebody who's not me should point them at my PPA.
<astromme> lol
<astromme> with the backported fix?
<astromme>  /removal of patch
<ScottK> Yep.
<astromme> That's in jaunty atm, right? (the absense of patch?)
<ScottK> Yes
 * astromme just discovered the wonders of digiKam while searching (for a friend) for a replacement for iPhoto.
 * astromme is hooked
 * astromme also is very excited about kdenlive 
<ScottK> You can get the KDE4 one from digikam-experimental.
<astromme> ScottK: already using it =)
<ScottK> OK
<ScottK> vorian: I saw there was a new ffmpeg upload.  It's probably worth a test build to see if kdenlive is broken or not.
<ScottK> Thanks for reminding me.
 * astromme smiles
<DaSkreech> They being ZDnet?
<ScottK> I guess.  Those two guyz.
<astromme> those two at least
<astromme> I think it's pretty cool that KDE is mainstream enough to be in a ZDNet podcast-ish blog-ish thing where the 'article' assumes good knowledge of KDE and KDE4
<ScottK> No new Quassel tonight.  Current snapshot is very crashy.
<ScottK> Funny quote from another place, "I once named a network printer, "pileoshit" but in reality, it sort of named itself."
<DaSkreech> astromme: Ha ha Thats going to be more interesting when people run KDE4 on Windows 7
<astromme> DaSkreech: Exactly =). We're taking over, muhaha.
 * astromme marvels at digiKam. So cool
<astromme> why I never used this before I have no idea....
<astromme> GeoTagging, Great tagging support, albums "how I want them" based on folders, "use my current directory structure" , browse by date/exif/tags/geo...
<DaSkreech> Yeah I generally have that or the other when using KDE stuff
<astromme> "That or the other"? Maybe I'm just sleepy but I don't understand
<DaSkreech> There almost always seems to be this tipping point between Wow This needs a hell of a lot of work to suddenly WHY DIDN"T SOMEONE TELL ME???
<astromme> oh, yeah, so true
<astromme> kdenlive before 0.7? that was the former. now it's the latter... amazing
<DaSkreech> My reaction to trying some new random KDE app is normally one or the other
<astromme> I think that's probably a good thing
<DaSkreech> Depends on which reaction I have more doesn't it? :)
<astromme> True, true
<astromme> In my experience there has been more of the latter with the transistion to kde4
<astromme> I feel like a lot of app writers took this as a "woah, this can be our big jump" transition
<DaSkreech> Or the multi year transistion just gave them a lot of time to do work?
<astromme> DaSkreech: that could be. But they could have continued to release kde3 apps in that time (and many did)
<DaSkreech> Yep
<DaSkreech> Though with the two that I Talk to a lot they did releases becuase they needed to clean up project stuff to make a good jump to KDE4
<DaSkreech> They need help though :)
<DaSkreech> And then there is stuff like Krecipe which jumped to KDE4 then died :(
<astromme> =/. So sad
<astromme> well I'm off. I have class in 5 hours... meh
<DaSkreech> Night
<rbrunhuber> I've just seen the announcement of alpha 4 on kubuntu.org. I'd like to ask you to add another point to the known issues section: Due to bug 325690 one should not use encrypted lvm, because this may result in an unbootable setup.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 325690 in udev "udev has wrong name for devmapper devices, cryptsetup initramfs hook fails" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/325690
<Riddell> rbrunhuber: go ahead, it's a wiki :)
<rbrunhuber> riddell: I'd like to see the hint written by a native speaker on such a prominent place...
<Riddell> rbrunhuber: copy and paste from your line above reads fine
 * Riddell uploads amarok
<rbrunhuber> Riddell: It's added now.
<rbrunhuber> Riddell: I've just seen they have a text on the ubuntu release notes page. Can i copy this? It is more precise.
<Riddell> rbrunhuber: sure
<knusperfrosch> is there a reason why dolphin from hardy-updates doesn't ship any *.mo file?
<knusperfrosch> they are available for en and pt from language-pack-kde-[en|pt]-base but all others are missing
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I uploaded your kdebase-workspace changes (after first failing to upload them)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: should that klipper patch be put into svn?
 * Sime is almost ready to leave for FOSDEM.
<Riddell> Sime: see you this evening
<Sime> cya
<Riddell> rgreening: update-notifier-kde uploaded, you can mark your branch as merged
<Lure> Riddell: lensfun got through new. MIR bug 325858 and bug 324523 are now waiting for MIR-team
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 325858 in lensfun "Main inclusion request for lensfun" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/325858
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 324523 in opencv "Main inclusion request for OpenCV" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/324523
<Lure> Riddell: how long does it take to process MIRs?
<Riddell> Lure: it varies greatly, poke asac if it doesn't happen by middle of next week
<Lure> Riddell: ok, will do
<Riddell> amarok is compiled in the archive, who wants to test?
<ScottK> Riddell: You might push it to kubuntu-experimental too?
<Riddell> ScottK: for intrepid?
<ScottK> Yeah
<ScottK> Get more testers that way
<Riddell> might wait on that until I have some bandwidth
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: yeah, no clue why it wasn't committed before
<alleeJaunty> Tonio_, Riddell: tpatzig told me that kdeblueooth will hide/unhide when adapter is (not) available.   So is additional 'complicatpython-dbus-docion' of using autostart kblueplugd to kill/start kbluetooth4 instead of using hide/unhide of kbluetooth4 directly.   IMHO upstream deviation is not worth it.  (Assumed that kbluetooth4 will not crash on adapter unplug anymore)
<Riddell> alleeJaunty: sounds like there's no reason at all to have kblueplugd then
<Riddell> if kdeblueooth now does what kblueplugd was for
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: by the way, the systray qt-copy patches cause regressions
<JontheEchidna> While it is true that it stops flickering/background corruption for most tray icons
<JontheEchidna> a few get totally corrupted or are completely black or steal the icon of their neighbor
<JontheEchidna> and kmail's unread mail counter doesn't get updated back to 0 after I read my mail
<JontheEchidna> (but it does get updated otherwise)
<Riddell> hmm, bummer
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: so probably our best hope is for qt 4.5 to be problem free and go with that
<JontheEchidna> well, these patches come from Qt 4.5
<JontheEchidna> Think it'd be worth a shot bringing these issues to the attention to the patches' author and see if he has any insights?
<Riddell> yes worth a shot indeed
<JontheEchidna> ok
 * JontheEchidna shoves that on today's todo list
<JontheEchidna> b.k.o is borked. Again.
<Riddell> it's disappointingly easy for that site to be DoSed
<rgreening> Riddell: make: /usr/bin/extract-messages.sh: Command not found for update-notifier-kde build
<seele> rgreening: have you been in contact with _StefanS_? he said he could help with kpackagekit
<Riddell> humph
<seele> i think Tonio_ knows him
<rgreening> seele: Haven't heard from, nope.. and by all means, halp :P
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: oh, how did testing of your kde4libs patch go?
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: never went (yet). I'll reboot/test shortly.
<Quintasan> I'm going to package rbutil, I'm supposed to create .desktop entry for kde and gnome?
 * ScottK wonders if rgreening has seen http://www.datenex.de/blog/archives/9-Would-you-like-fast-or-faster.html and wishes he was here to ask.
<alleeJaunty> JontheEchidna: still no debsym amd64 pkg for kdebluetooth-dbgsym_0.3-0ubuntu2    Maybe a new upload with this kosmetic patch?  http://pastebin.ca/1328970
<Riddell> Quintasan: if it's a desktop app it should have a .desktop file for the application menu.  one files works for all desktops
<Quintasan> Riddell: one more thing. how do I get it copied to the right directory? I mean, should I create it and copy to debian dir or what?
<Riddell> Quintasan: if upstream doesn't have it put one in the debian/ directory and add an entry in your .install file "debian/foo.desktop usr/share/applications/foo.desktop"
<Quintasan> Riddell: thanks
<alleeJaunty> Quintasan: and sent the file upstream so it get's added to next release
 * jussi01 waves to khashayar
 * khashayar waves back
<glatzor> Hi Riddell!
<glatzor> Riddell, Have you already uploaded PackageKit?
<Riddell> glatzor: no
<Quintasan> Riddell: Can I use .install file to copy icons? like "rbutilqt/icons/rbutil.png usr/share/icons/hicolor/32x32/rbutil.png"?
<Riddell> Quintasan: yes
<Riddell> <packagename>.install  of course
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I'm not sure how to trigger it to show up
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: I would guess that you'd need to have flash uninstalled and go to a page that needs flash
<JontheEchidna> you'd probably have to remove the plugin manually if you had flash installed before, uninstalling flashplugin-nonfree probably won't remove it
<JontheEchidna> or maybe it would, I don't know
<Quintasan> grrr I can't make it build, if I want to build it I use qmake and then make and it creates a binary in rbutilqt, when using debuild it compiles lots of file and fails, log: http://wklej.org/id/49405/  debian/rules: http://wklej.org/id/49407/
<rgreening> I don't have it installed and tried that JontheEchidna
<rgreening> Im thinking the mime type "Shockwave" is something different
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: ^
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<seele> http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2009/02/06/100-beautiful-free-textures/
<seele> that second picture looks like Riddell's sweater
<Riddell> Quintasan: try using qmake-qt4 instead of qmake ?
<Riddell> seele: hah, lovely :)
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I think I am back to porting the other patch...
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I just need someone to help with kde3support qt3support and compilation
<JontheEchidna> maybe you could use a little kDebug() to check if the mimetype's being detected properly or if there's a bug in the presentation of the window, etc
<JontheEchidna> I could look in to that I suppose
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: could you pastebin the quilt patch?
<rgreening> sure... JontheEchidna
<rgreening> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/114712/
<JontheEchidna> thx
<JontheEchidna> while you're porting I can tinker
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I need to integrate kdesu (forgot to). However, I never get a popup warning or anything, which means the plugin isn't being requested.
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: install-package isn't being requested to run at all
<JontheEchidna> :(
<glatzor> Riddell, I am now arriving at the airport and have to stop working. I would like to fix the introspection before you upload. so uploading tomorrow would be fine.
<glatzor> Riddell, see you!
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: hrm, Shockwave Flash should be the correct mime name
 * JontheEchidna will investigate
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: ok
<JontheEchidna> http://www.homestarrunner.com/hremail2000.swf
<JontheEchidna> the konqueror "what to do with this file" dialog says as much, anyway
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: Try this site... http://www.badgerbadgerbadger.com/
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: that works as expected... why?
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: oh, you mean that gave you a prompt?
<rgreening> yes JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> :o
<rgreening> So, there are differences....
<JontheEchidna> which site did it fail on?
<rgreening> youtube, cnn, etc...
<rgreening> they all seem to have handlers I guess
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: the question is can we bypass those?
<JontheEchidna> handlers?
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: well, go to youtube and it has a box that says "you don't have flash"
<JontheEchidna> meh
<JontheEchidna> we could screen scrape the webpage :D
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: feel free
 * JontheEchidna hides
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> here's an idea
<JontheEchidna> let's set the default homepage to badgersbadgersbadgers.com
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> O.o
<rgreening> haha
<rgreening> we need a Jackalaupe version
<JontheEchidna> I uninstalled flashplugin-nonfree but I still have flash
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: rescan plugins
<JontheEchidna> ah
<JontheEchidna> brb
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: so technically, the patch works (with the kdesu exception and I can fix that). However, it's not feature complete and it would be nice to be able to not have to use install package and maybe instead just have it grab the deb and extract the plugin and install local
<ScottK> rgreening: Did you see http://www.datenex.de/blog/archives/9-Would-you-like-fast-or-faster.html and are you using that option?
<rgreening> reading...
<rgreening> ScottK: oh... nice. will try that
 * ScottK would like it faster.
<rgreening> Qt 4.5.0 FTBFS. Here's the fix... http://lists.trolltech.com/pipermail/qt4-preview-feedback/2009-February/000406.html
<Riddell> rgreening, ScottK: that sounds like the sort of things which is video driver dependant.  at least I'd look into why it's not the default from upstream before we turn it on in the archive
 * Riddell wanders off to FOSDEM
<rgreening> ScottK: I wonder if we can patch/add an environment setting to read :)
<rgreening> Riddell: ^
<rgreening> Then you can turn it on/off at will
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: even without the patch, I get a prompt from konq at badgerbadger but not from youtube
<JontheEchidna> just not the install-package-style prompt :P
<JontheEchidna> I would deem this to be a kde4libs bug
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: whats the patch say/do?
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: you mean the prompt?
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: whats the prompt say/do?
<rgreening> ya
<JontheEchidna> It's the "no plugin found" one
<rgreening> cause my patch says download from Ubuntu and it runs install-package. What the current thing do?
<JontheEchidna> "do you want to download one from macromedia"
<rgreening> right. and try it.
<rgreening> not supported
<JontheEchidna> it takes me to the macromedia page
<rgreening> right
<JontheEchidna> where I can download flash
<rgreening> and does it say browser unsuported?
<JontheEchidna> at badgerbadger?
<rgreening> no, when you click
<JontheEchidna> when I click download it takes me here:
<JontheEchidna> http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<rgreening> really. hmm...
<rgreening> ok, so not sure what to do then
<JontheEchidna> well, your patch is a definite improvement anyway
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I wish we could get it to do the same on the CNN/Youtube sites.
<JontheEchidna> since when kdelibs *is* in the mood to detect flash, the user doesn't have to manually install
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: yeah, me too
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: can you investigate a bit. I am going to patch Qt and re-upload
<JontheEchidna> ok
<rgreening> ty
<JontheEchidna> y'know, if we end up going with webkit this patch wouldn't work anyways
<JontheEchidna> maybe the patch could be applied to qtwebkit though?
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: maybe. I also assume the user could switch between kits
<rgreening> ScottK: I think we can patch Qt/KDE to check for the existance of an ENV var (i.e. QT_GRAPHICSSYSTEM) and set it to empty by default. We can then edit it and try raster or opengl. See if there are issues and if none and looks good, we can set to raster (and the user can turn off if there are issues).
<ScottK> Interesting.
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> ScottK: I just tried opengl and konqueror craps out. raster seems fine though
<ScottK> Cool
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: there's quite a difference between how badgerbadger and youtube embed flash
<JontheEchidna> http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/114740/
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I think the patch needs JavaScript and not just http URL detection.
<rgreening> ScottK: I dont notice any speed improvements (nothing drastic anyway)
<ScottK> OK, well it seems worth experimenting with.
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I wonder.. try kdebugdialog and run konq to youtube and badger and compare. See if we can decipher why they are different
<Tonio_> seele, rgreening: _StefanS_ said he would help, so I sent him to seele to get infos on the todo and improvements needed
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: select all?
<JontheEchidna> (in kdebugdialog)
<JontheEchidna> oh, just select konqueror
<rgreening> Tonio_: ty
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: sure
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I think the kparts and khtml are the most critical in debuggin though...
<JontheEchidna> oh
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I think youtube is runing some javascript check and it's not getting picked up by as the page itself doesn't contain the swf, but gets loaded if the check passes. we'dhave to overcome that
<JontheEchidna> ok, got output for badger
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I get the javascript flash check and no embed debug info
<JontheEchidna> on youtube
<JontheEchidna> "http://srv04.netjdn.com/~badgerb/badger.swf" "application/x-shockwave-flash" ("movie="http://srv04.netjdn.com/~badgerb/badger.swf"", "quality="high"", "__KHTML__PLUGINEMBED="YES"",
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: yeah, the methodology of this patch is probably insufficient to handle all cases
<JontheEchidna> since it only notifies the user if there's an embed
<JontheEchidna> what approach does the kde3 patch use?
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I'll paste it for you.
<JontheEchidna> I would still consider committing the prompt-on-embed patch
<JontheEchidna> since when there is an embed it does work
<JontheEchidna> I think it probably just needs to be supplementd by another patch
<ScottK> OTOH, "Works, but not for YouTube" will get classified as broken and useless by many.
<ScottK> I agree some is better than none though.
<JontheEchidna> yeah, I'd not advertise the functionality unless we could get youtube, etc working
<ScottK> It does occur to me that if this is the best we could do, we could put up www.kubuntu.org/getflash with something we know will trigger it and point users at it.
<JontheEchidna> true
<jjesse> that seems like a good idea
<JontheEchidna> maybe include a link on the konqueror default homepage
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/114784/
<ScottK> yea
<JontheEchidna> damn, that looks like a whole application
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: If you can make the above paste link (it compiles at least it did for 4.1.85) then we may have it complete
<rgreening> TH eproblem is in adding the kde3support and qt3support to be properly linked.
<rgreening> I couldn't get it to link
<JontheEchidna> how much trouble would it be to get it not to need the *support libs?
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: If you can port the kde3support stuff (I donot know enough to do so..). I ported as much as I could to KDE4/Qt4.
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: better re-check my paste. I double pasted around line 1000 - 1020 or so. sry
<JontheEchidna> I can't see where
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> So I take it the two approaches are incompatible with each other?
<JontheEchidna> yeah, they are
<rgreening> yeah. One reads k-d-s /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/apps/konqueror/konq_plugins.xml to look for plugins to download. It's feature complete for all plugins instead of a hack for just flash. you just edit the k-d-s xml file listing plugins and locations.
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: ^
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: maybe ScottK or Riddell can help with the compilation/linking issue
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I'll get the current flashonly patch to work with kdesu. We can submit it. It's better than nothing at this point. Also, this in combination with Riddell's planned update to update-notifier-kde to prompt to install kubuntu-restricted-extras, it will be covered somewhat.
<JontheEchidna> yup, then we can do the kubuntu.org/getflash page if need be
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: ya. It would be nice to have konq default to a Kubuntu Start page (if it's is online) like IE does (sort of a first load thing). Dunno if that's easy/doable/wanted,
<JontheEchidna> all three
<JontheEchidna> we were planning on changing it anyway
<JontheEchidna> since the current start page is geared towards file management
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: ok, if you can look at that. I'll get this patch done
<JontheEchidna> ok
<JontheEchidna> mainly it's somebody creating a webpage and putting it in kubuntu-default-settings
<JontheEchidna> then patching the rc file to load that as the default homepage]
<JontheEchidna> then we'd need to link to a page with a simple flash embed
<JontheEchidna> maybe a Kubuntu logo with "Your flash works" under it
<rgreening> Who can create suitable flash (the doc team or artwork team)?
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: what about if the user isn't online.
<JontheEchidna> well, we couldn't distribute the flash file naturally
<JontheEchidna> since it's a binary proprietary format
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: no, I mean the web page. If it's not online, it couldn't go to a web page (unless it's installed locally)
<JontheEchidna> the homepage would be installed in k-d-s
<rgreening> ok, so local. got it. excellent
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I just uploaded the kde4libs update to my PPA. If it builds, then we can submit the patch.
<rgreening> ScottK: I'll need a sponsor for the kde4libs plugn patch ^
<ScottK> rgreening: I doubt I can help on that one.
<JontheEchidna> coolness
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: can you repaste the ported patch? I can't get this one to apply, I probably did something wrong
<rgreening> ScottK: will you be able to sponsor above when I complete?
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: can I email it
<JontheEchidna> oh, better
<rgreening> what addy
<JontheEchidna> echidnaman at kubuntu
<rgreening> k
<ScottK> Not for several hours
<rgreening> sent. let me know when you get
<rgreening> JontheEchidna:  ^
<rgreening> ScottK: that's ok. Jus tneed to know I got a sponsor :)
<rgreening> ok, qt rc1 up and building. kde4libs up and building.... NEXT! :P
<JontheEchidna> you sent it to kubuntu.org, right?
<rgreening> yus
<JontheEchidna> still haven't got it
<JontheEchidna> oh
<JontheEchidna> there we go
 * ScottK just agreed to do a postfix server setup and then discovered it's a Red Hat/Fedora/CentOS/he's not sure box.
<rgreening> when you save the patch, rename it :)
<ScottK> So I have some googling to do.
<rgreening> RPMH377
 * ScottK never admin'ed a rpm based box.
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: what's with the .pluginwizard extension?
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: rename it (see my comment abve)
<JontheEchidna> oh, lol
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I have two patches (th flashonly and ht eplugin wizerd - both with the same name)
<rgreening> so I added an ext to remember which
<ScottK> yum install apt works.
<rgreening> Is there a kde fronte-ned to yuk? If not, you can make one called yuK
<rgreening> yum yuK
<rgreening> doh, spilt my joke in typos
<rgreening> * slap *
<rgreening> ScottK: just looking at latest updates. mysql-server-data-5.1 wants to be removed. Wasn't that a requirement for amarok?
<rgreening> ScottK: I guess they fixed to use 5.0 huh
<ScottK> rgreening: No.  To get Amarok into Main, Riddell had to embedd all of the needed mysql 5.1 bits into the Amarok package.
<ScottK> Ubuntu Security isn't going to support two full up Mysql versions in Main.
<rgreening> ScottK: ouch
<ScottK> So it's no longer needed because it's stuffed inside the package.
<rgreening> and Yuk
<ScottK> yep.
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> so we get the pain in amarok
<ScottK> So it turns out that it's a FC7 box, which is not particularly current.
<ScottK> I played the "If you get a more current box, you pay me less to stuff new, unpackaged stuff in there"
<ScottK> .... card
<ScottK> So he's asking if his provider supports Ubuntu Server for me.
<ScottK> ;-)
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: q3buttongroup shouldn't be too hard to port at least :P
<JontheEchidna> the other stuff might be a bit iffy for my skillz
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: ya. though, I think our best bet is compile it and get it linking for now.
<rgreening> the compile works. the linking I do not know where I messed up
<JontheEchidna> well there I'm totally clueless, lol
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: use your motu skillz and see if you can find some halp :)
<rgreening> heh
<JontheEchidna> all KDE and CMake type doods would be in here already
<rgreening> this should just be a linking/cmake question. whos a good cmake/linker? Riddell?
<ScottK> Maybe Tonio_, but he's likely the same place Riddell is.
<rgreening> Tonio_: you around?
<Tonio_> yeah ?
<rgreening> I have a linking issue with kde3support and qt3support for a patch to kde4libs.
<rgreening> Tonio_: can oyu assist JontheEchidna and I in getting it to build?
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I have to step out. Can you provide Tonio_ the details? ty
 * JontheEchidna hasn't actually encountered the linking error
<Tonio_> rgreening: really, I can't right now.....
<Tonio_> rgreening: I have 8 builds running here and a documentation to write...
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: this we I can help
<tvakah> so I had to kill kwin and disable effects without it running to even be able to start a kde session after today's jaunty upgrades (nvidia 180 driver yay.... boom)
<tvakah> any known resolution / workaround? or just another "wait and pray" situation?
<tvakah> compiz also has the same problem, so it's not kde-specific as far as I can tell
<tvakah> in either case, the Xorg process winds up consuming 60% cpu while the wm consumes 30% and nothing happens visually
<tvakah> until killed
<tvakah> everything was working last night, seems to have been something in this morning's upgrades for me
<tvakah> sooo, kwin's working just peachy for all you other jaunty+nvidia users out there?
<khashayar> Hi folks, I've been thinking of switching to a KDE desktop come Jaunty, so I've been trying out alpha-3 and alpha-4. Whenever I log in (on a fresh install), there's an akonadi crash (after some form of self test), but I can't find a bug report on it. Is this known?
<khashayar> I'm asking because it seems to me there should already be a bug report, as it's triggered by simply logging in on a fresh install :-/
<ScottK> khashayar: Only if it happens for everyone.   I haven't heard of this.  Please file a bug.
<khashayar> ScottK: Alright, just wanted to make sure. The one thing that might be different in my installation compared to most others, is that I enabled encrypted home.
<khashayar> Anyway, I'll file a bug about that as soon as I find the time.
<ScottK> I know there are encrypted home issues in Jaunty currently.
 * ScottK doesn't recall the details.
<ScottK> Please do as we want that to work.
<khashayar> I see.
<khashayar> Will do.
 * khashayar reboots to kubuntu :-)
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: I just have one k3vbox and one k3listview to get rid of
<JontheEchidna> assuming all my changes compile ;-P
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: OMFG cool
<JontheEchidna> http://websvn.kde.org/*checkout*/trunk/KDE/kdelibs/KDE4PORTING.html
<JontheEchidna> http://doc.trolltech.com/4.0/porting4.html
<JontheEchidna> very handy
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: I tried those, but had issues when I used their suggestions.
<rgreening> :)
<JontheEchidna> two more q3vboxes to change over to qwidgets + vertical layouts
<JontheEchidna> then I get to see if it compiles, lol
<rgreening> who da man... you da man JontheEchidna
<rbrunhuber> I just had an kernel oops and tried to report the problem with apport but it tells me my kernel is not a genuine ubuntu package?!
<rgreening> haha
<rgreening> oh my
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: kde4libs built.. just need ot test the patch
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: kde4libs flash patch (interim) works at least.
<JontheEchidna> q3vbox is dead
<rgreening> cool
<martijn81> when will there be a backport of ktorrent in intrepid?
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: the current patch needs to do two things 1) update plugins and 2) refresh somehow. Otherwise you keep getting the download prompt.
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: and manually scanning and refreshing the page didn't work.
<JontheEchidna> lol:
<JontheEchidna> Warning: trailing whitespace in lines 28,41,67,73,89,94,97,101,116,135,165,166,189,190,205,229,237,241,244,250,258,259,297,298,390,392,413,419,421,450,452,463,465,481,488,501,515,526,531,549,571,575,581,613,622,623,627,628,652 of khtml/misc/knsplugininstaller.cpp
<JontheEchidna> v.v
<martijn81> ktorrent 3.2 will come out in 1.3 weeks
<JontheEchidna> martijn81: would you happen to know which version of KDE it needs?
<JontheEchidna> I'm sure if somebody wanted to they could backport it to the kubuntu-experimental ppa, but there wouldn't be anything in the way of an official backport until KDE 4.2 is backported, if Ktorrent 3.2 depends on KDE 4.2
<martijn81> JontheEchidna: i think it depends on at least KDE 4.1.3, as automoc is needed
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: does kpackagekit care about unsigned packages?
<ScottK> Nope.  It'll install or not.
<ScottK> Doesn't care.
<ScottK> Adept is the same.
<ScottK> Total insanity.
<ScottK> Adept2 you could at least see the warning scroll by if you cared to.
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: trailing whitespace you must have copy/pasted thepatch.
<ScottK> Adpet3 doesn't even have that.
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: nah, I saved it directly from your email
<JontheEchidna> lmao:
<JontheEchidna> [14:19:37] <yao_ziyuan> i know now: kde is created by a german, and germans are nazis
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: weird
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: yeah, just random editing mistakes that lead to whitespace
<JontheEchidna> a space or two after a comment here and there
<JontheEchidna> forgetting to backspace after pressing enter in kate
<JontheEchidna> (you can tell kate to automatically remove whitespace though)
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: vi the file and do a search/replace with s/ for the ws
<JontheEchidna> that won't take care of the 1-spacers
<JontheEchidna> because that's what I do with multiple-space whitespace in kate using its replace function
 * JontheEchidna is debuilding kde4libs with the patch now
<rgreening> s/\s+$//g or something (is lower s ws or S?)
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: how far along is khtml in the build?
<JontheEchidna> percentage wise
 * JontheEchidna wants to know if he can go and do something for a while before khtml fails for him
<rgreening> 20+ min maybe
 * JontheEchidna turns compositing off for extra speed
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: want a copy of the new patch?
<Quintasan> Riddell: I've tried changing qmake to qmake-qt4 -makefile, still have compile errors :/
<Quintasan> nvm I'm giving up for now :S
<martijn81> is there a kpackagekit debian package for intreoid available?
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: sure
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: email?
<rgreening> reply to mine
<rgreening> :)
<JontheEchidna> oh, duh
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> bwahah
<rgreening> I really hate VMS.
<rgreening> been on with HP tech support for hours... stoopid server
<lex79> JontheEchidna, rgreening: see this video http://pollycoke.net/2009/02/06/windows-7-o-kde-4-boh-ma-conclusione-azzeccata/
<lex79> :P
<rgreening> on the plus side, qt4.5.0 rc1 is built on amd and building for lpia/i386
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: sent
<smarter> rgreening: \o/
<smarter> rgreening: tested it yet?
<rgreening> smarter: no,  i have x86. amd is built if you have on and want to install from my ppa
<smarter> I would, but need my computer to work atm :p
<rgreening> live dangerously
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: are any of my changes to the patch too insane?
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: well, html_objectimpl.cpp compiled so I guess that's a good sign
<markey> gnite*
<Lure> you have ppa with qt4.5rc1?
<Lure> rgreening: ^^^
<JontheEchidna> https://edge.launchpad.net/~roderick-greening/+archive/ppa
<smarter> https://launchpad.net/bugs/326061 wow
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 326061 in amsn "keyboard freezes" [Undecided,New]
<Lure> JontheEchidna: thanks, will bite the bullet ;-)
<JontheEchidna> /home/jonathan/ubuntu/kde4libs/kde4libs-4.2.0/khtml/misc/knsplugininstaller.cpp:45:25: error: qlistwidgte.h: No such file or directory
<JontheEchidna> lol
<NCommander> JontheEchidna, that's a lovely typo
<JontheEchidna> yeah, heh
<NCommander> is that upstream, or?
<JontheEchidna> mine
<NCommander> Good, at least I don't need to worry about it
<JontheEchidna> One thing about C++, I miss the forced syntax formatting python... enforces :P
<NCommander> heh
<NCommander> Yes
<ScottK> NCommander: Did you see we have Kubuntu armel images now?
<NCommander> Yup
<NCommander> SOmeone needs to test them
 * ScottK looks for someone with new enough armel hardware ....
<ScottK> We have lpia too.  Got a tester for that.
<ScottK> I'd be great if someone with time (not me) could investigate http://apaku.wordpress.com/2009/02/06/kdevelop4-beta1-kubuntu-packages-problems/ so we minimize the amount of time "Kubutu is crap" is on the front page.
<ScottK> I'd/It'd
<Quintasan> ScottK: I don't even have New Project :<
<Quintasan> I also don't recive any errors
 * ScottK hasn't tried it.
 * ScottK is heartily wishing he had work that had no customers
<astromme> Quintasan: That seems to be a problem with loading the plugins. Where is it installed?
<Quintasan> astromme: nvm, just installed kdevplatform
<astromme> and that fixed it?
<ScottK> NCommander: What armel think can I buy that has a new enough processor for our armel?
<astromme> Because kdevplatform _should_ be a dep of kdevelop.
<Quintasan> I have New Project with C++ templates
<Quintasan> astromme: I wasnt pulled by aptitude
<astromme> Quintasan: so the fix was to install KDevplatform?
<ScottK> That's simple enough I can look into that.
<NCommander> an N810, although its not an supported platform, nor is itlikely going to be for Jaunty
<ScottK> Excellent.
<astromme> Can I get somone to confirm it? I'm not on Kubuntu atm.
<Quintasan> astromme: yes
<NCommander> ScottK, it will require some voodoo to get setup (I just got one myself)
<ScottK> NCommander: If it works, I'll be happy.
<ScottK> NCommander: Let me know....
<NCommander> ScottK, alternately, use the QEMU-system-arm emulator ;-)
<ScottK> NCommander: I'm wanting an actual device to replace my current Palm OS device.
<NCommander> The N810 is very sexy
<astromme> I'm a fan of it
<NCommander> Its webbrowser is a stripped down Firefox, and I can render everything without any issues
<NCommander> Also onboard GPS and bluetooth
<astromme> and it does have the palm vm
<NCommander> Linux based (on mojo, but meh :-P)
<NCommander> It has a palm vm?!
<astromme> of course. Garnett vm
<astromme> http://www.access-company.com/products/gvm/
<NCommander> Ugh, why can't Garnett just die and give us Cobolt already
<NCommander> thats ****ing sexy :-)
<NCommander> If it hotsynced suddenly my Nokia is suddenly a HELL of a lot more sexier than it was 20 minutes ago
<astromme> It does hotsync I think.
<astromme> I might be wrong on that point
<NCommander> It does
<NCommander> Damn
<NCommander> That's sexy
<astromme> Yep it does
<astromme> scroll down the page
<NCommander> Whats horrible is I'm loosing interest in putting Kubuntu on it ...
<astromme> Oh noes!
<ScottK> Quintasan and astromme: I just uploaded that fix.
<astromme> ScottK: wonderful
<astromme> It then has to rebuild, right?
<ScottK> Yes
<ScottK> Quintasan and astromme: Stuff like that is really easy to fix it if gets pointed out to us.  Thanks.
<astromme> Yeah, it's amazing how a little outside effort in triaging can be the difference between a simple fix and a headache.
 * ScottK is a great packaging monkey.  Tell me what needs fixing and I can figure out how to stuff it in the archive.  Figuring out what needs fixing, not so much.
<Quintasan> ScottK: I think it comes with experience :P
<ScottK> Well the thing is, I'm a generalist.  I do a lot of work on Kubuntu, but also on server stuff and general MOTU work.
<ScottK> The insides of KDE I know little about.
<Quintasan> ScottK: I'm trying to do some packaging but it seems I pick most difficult ones :D
<ScottK> Of course.
<astromme> I futzed around with some packaging attemps a year or two back, never got the hang of it
<ScottK> It's not so hard, you just have to stick with it enough to get a critical mass of knowledge.
<astromme> What's interesting is that I latched onto KDE/Qt programming immediately, and even though it took a long time to be comfortable with it I enjoyed it from the start and it was easy to keep on plugging along.
<ScottK> If you find/write patches for bug fixes, we can get them uploaded ...
<astromme> So I guess what I'm saying is, kudos for knowing enough to make it maybe not pleasurable but at least doable and in some cases enjoyable. I know that comes from sticking to it, working on it
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> We do have stuff that involves KDE/Qt programming that needs doing too.
<astromme> ScottK: I do have a lot of things on my plate atm, but out of curiosity, what in particular?
 * ScottK tries to remember where the list is.
<ScottK> Some of it is here https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuJauntyGapAnalysis
<ScottK> I know the firewall gui isn't going to get done.
<astromme> Ok. Most of the links there seem to have people attached to them?
<astromme> is the guest session accessable from KDM/GDM? Is it "persistant" or does it provide a clean slate on each login?
<Quintasan> hmm I've installed libsane-dev which is required to build kscannerbuttons, should I add it to debian/control or somewhere else?
<ScottK> Add it as a build-dep in debian/control
<ScottK> astromme: True, but I'm not sure all of them are going to get done.
#kubuntu-devel 2009-02-07
<Quintasan> Hmm I'm off
<nhandler> Did you all see apachelogger's blog post?
<vorian> yes :(
<astromme> yep =/
<nhandler> Isn't apachelogger the one who gets the new tarballs from KDE for us?
<vorian> nhandler: there are a few people who can do that
<ScottK> Actually Riddell normally gets them.
<nhandler> vorian: Ok, just making sure. Do we have a way to publish them to kollide?
<nhandler> Or do we need to move all of that stuff to a new location?
<vorian> nhandler: we can re-arrange that
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: yo
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: yo
<rgreening> Qt 4.5.0 seems to work fine now
<JontheEchidna> cool
<rgreening> did the plugin patch work after\
<JontheEchidna> still working on it
<rgreening> cool
<JontheEchidna> it seems that some stuff using non-q3 stuff still needed some porting work
<JontheEchidna> such as QDir enums, etc
<rgreening> right on
<JontheEchidna> and Q3Wizard -> QDialogAssistant is being a bitch
<rgreening> yep
<rgreening> I worked on it and got no where
<JontheEchidna> I've got the compile failures down to those in QDialogAssistant and a single error in QProcess
<rgreening> cool
<rgreening> I'll prob open a bug to include the current patch. If you get that one done we can do another bug for it.
<rgreening> And I'll submit one for Qt 4.5.0
<rgreening> JontheEchidna, ScottK ^
<lex79> JontheEchidna: do you have nvidia?
<JontheEchidna> lex79: an older nvidia. I use the nvidia-glx-96 drivers
<lex79> ah
<lex79> kde freeze in my system now...
<lex79> with new xorg
<lex79> :(
<lex79> with vesa works
 * JontheEchidna hasn't rebooted since the last xorg update
<JontheEchidna> omfg, it compiled
<lex79> JontheEchidna: ahahah
<lex79> so..no reboot
<JontheEchidna> ok, I'll keep that in mind >.>
<lex79> yes
<JontheEchidna> that will make it somewhat difficult to test this patch for kde4libs that I just got to compile
<JontheEchidna> maybe I won't ahve to restart X for the khtml libs to go out of memory
<lex79> I don't know...
<lex79> I put two packages in revu but there aren't
<lex79> uhm
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Should be a test of your ultimate ninja fighting skillz
<ScottK> You might make sure you have a copy of the n-1 X .debs before you restart.
<lex79> ScottK :D
 * JontheEchidna restarts quassel to test new snapshot
<JontheEchidna> nice
<JontheEchidna> meh, kde4libs is only at 72%
 * JontheEchidna might have to postpone testing until tomorrow
<vorian> JontheEchidna: Soon, very soon I will have my beastly machince ready for killer builds
<JontheEchidna> holy tower of knotify
<vorian> I built a new computer today: AMD quad-core, 8 gigs memory, and other fun extras
<JontheEchidna> quassell just sent me 4 notifications for your hihigghlt
<JontheEchidna> *highlight
<vorian> ohmy!
<vorian> hilight in irssi speek
<JontheEchidna> ~ohmy
<JontheEchidna> ~order brain
 * kubotu shouts: OMG!!!!! RED ALERT! We lost a brain. Get me a medic, NOW!
<vorian> :)
<nhandler> vorian: I would love to have that computer
<nhandler> How much did it cost?
<vorian> in the end, about $600
<vorian> <3 new egg
<JontheEchidna> damn
<vorian> I only purchased the motherboard, power-supply, cpu, memory, and case - everything else I had
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: How many notifications this time?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: 4
<ScottK> Interesting.
<JontheEchidna> Quite.
<ScottK> In 4.1, I only get one.
<ScottK> Sput: ^^^
 * claydoh <3 newegg too, just put together a dual core amd, 4gb ram and cheep matx board w/onboard video
 * claydoh recycled the rest of old system
<JontheEchidna> mine's so old about all I could recycle would be outside the case
<ScottK> How old?
<JontheEchidna> except perhaps CD/DVD drives
<JontheEchidna> 5 years old
<claydoh> my case is from 2001
<claydoh> drives are 2-5 years old, dvd burner, 1
<JontheEchidna> my dad upgraded a 286 to a 486 until all of the original that was left was the case
<ScottK> 5 years is the general design life of most consumer grade electronic components.
<claydoh> ps is about 1 year
<ScottK> I wouldn't use hard drives over 5 years unless you don't care about the data.
<JontheEchidna> he still has the 286 mobo/cpu in a box somewhere
<JontheEchidna> I added a new hard drive about a year and a half back
<JontheEchidna> windoze is on the old, small drive that came with the computer
 * ScottK is still using a dual PIII 450 box he built in 1999 as a file server (new hard drives).
<claydoh> actually one drive is only 1 year old, and I do have a 10 y/o 4gb hd that still runs
<claydoh> came out of an HP 233 mmx desktop
<JontheEchidna> The 486 dualboots windows 3.1 and redhat 6 on a 380 MB drive. I think it'd still work if you turned it on today
<claydoh> still have the rest of that system in a box somewhere
<JontheEchidna> yeah, most of our family's previous boxes are in some state of disrepair/boxed up
<claydoh> the 233 was my first computer ever
 * ScottK has a circa 1991 Mac LC III that last time he tried it booted.
<ScottK> Heh.
<claydoh> June of 1998 I remember that summer well
<ScottK> My first computer ever was a Radio Shack TRS-80 Model I.
<claydoh> dialup wooo
<ScottK> 4k ram.
 * claydoh is old, and somehow missed the computer revolution
<ScottK> How old?
 * claydoh did type soemthing on a trs80 in school
<claydoh> 42
<ScottK> Bah.  I'm about 10% older.
<claydoh> not really pld, just missed out on the tech
<claydoh> old rather
<vorian> we had a mac, until something called an "IBM Compatable Computer" came along
<ScottK> Actually PC cam before Mac.
<ScottK> cam/came
<ScottK> Apple ][ 1977, IBM PC 1981, Mac 1985
<JontheEchidna> The first "computer" I ever owned was a Gameboy Advance. 33 MHZ ARM7 with a 4/8 MHz Z80 co-processor and 320kb RAM
 * ScottK has done Z80 assembler.
<claydoh> hp pavillion  for me, 1998, 128mb ram, 4gb drive, 2(?)mb video
<claydoh> as I said, I missed out on a lot of tech
 * claydoh has never even used a mac
<ScottK> After the TRS-80 I had an Apple ][ and then the Mac.
<claydoh> tho we did have an apple 2e or something in machine shop for cnc training
<ScottK> My first 'PC' was a P133 laptop that I got in 1995 after Office 95 came out with incompatible file formats and there was no Office for Mac update in sight.
<claydoh> my wife, techno-luddite she is, has actually played with some unix variant when she ran a hardware store
<ScottK> The IIe was the last Apple ][.  I had a cousin who owned serial number 32.
<claydoh> all dumb terminals and tty's and such
<ScottK> He pitched it when the motherboard burned up.
<ScottK> It'd have been worth something I think, even just the case.
<JontheEchidna> I bought a IIe at a yard sale a year or so back
<claydoh> I still have a 233 thinkpad that runs vector linux lite, I use it in the kitchen for looking up recipes
<claydoh> lol that thing from what I could find cost over 3k back in 1998
<ScottK> About right.
<ScottK> A company I worked at we had some 286 or 386 boxes that ran about 6K when new in 93/94 ish.
<JontheEchidna> After the 486 we got a 233 MHZ Pentium 2. I got a VooDoo 2 graphics card with 8 MB VRAM for Christmas
<ScottK> 4 years later they were boat anchors, but we were still depreciating them so we couldn't throw them away.
<JontheEchidna> I believe Weird Al's "All about the Pentiums" sums up that era of computing pretty well
 * JontheEchidna ->bed(Qt:FluffyPillow);
 * JontheEchidna ->bed(Qt::FluffyPillow);
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: oh
<JontheEchidna> I just emailed you
<JontheEchidna> ^_^
<rgreening> hey
<JontheEchidna> ...and I forgot to attach everything while I was at it
<rgreening> yup
<rgreening> I replied
<rgreening> haha
<rgreening> send it to me and Ill build it
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: kmail just gave me 4 notifications
<rgreening> I'll be up late
<ScottK> Ah hah.
<ScottK> JontheEchidna: Are you trying some fancy new patch?
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: nothing past the systray corruption patches
<JontheEchidna> I suppose I should restart plasma
<rgreening> ScottK: Qt 4.5.0 rc1 is looking mostly good. I need to get kdebindings to build with it now. The rest of kde builds fine with Qt4.5.0
<ScottK> rgreening: I can't remember, did you build python-qt4?
<ScottK> Because PyQt4 and kdebindings hell are closely related on armel.
<JontheEchidna> could somebody ping me?
<rgreening> I'll rebuild pyqt4 and pykde and see what happens
<rgreening> ping JontheEchidna
<rgreening> :)
<JontheEchidna> \o/
<JontheEchidna> 1 notification this time, not 4
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> brb
 * ScottK notes the return of UTU and discovers he's already done as many Jaunty uploads as he did the entire Intrpepid cycle.
<JontheEchidna> oh, it's back?
<ScottK> Yep.  See planet.
<JontheEchidna> #59 myself, not bad
<JontheEchidna> er, #21
<JontheEchidna> 59 uploads :P
<ScottK> Yeah, well last cycle I never once did anything like toss 16 plasmoids at the archive at once and see what stuck.
<ScottK> Which is not the recommended approach, but seemed to work out OK.
 * JontheEchidna notices he was supposed to run his bed() function 15 minutes ago
<ScottK> Sleep is for the weak.
<JontheEchidna> ;-)
 * JontheEchidna out
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: did you send the patch
<rgreening> apachelogger is buggering off... oh no's
<rgreening> I'm #55
<vorian> :o
<vorian> 76
<vorian> it didn't feel like that many
<vorian> I thought maybe 40 or 50
<rgreening> I had 15 only apparantly...
<rgreening> feels like I did more
<rgreening> hrmph.. I did more in Intrepid apparantly.. seems wrong
<ScottK> It only counts the ones where you are listed as changed-by.
<vorian> we still have 2 months to go
<rgreening> true
<vorian> yet less than 2 weeks til feature freeze!
<vorian> we need to go on a plasma hunt
<vorian> plasmoids, even
<ScottK> Since we're doing the bzr stuff we're seeing more uploads that combine changes too.
<rgreening> ScottK: that is true.
<rgreening> ScottK: kdelib4c2a is still in kubuntu-desktop
<ScottK> k3b
<ScottK> Also Knm is still there for a bit.
<rgreening> can we get rid of yet? Tonio_ was packaging
<rgreening> plasmoid works fine now (at least for my testing)
<ScottK> rgreening: I wonder how well it would work with 4.1?
<rgreening> hmm... dunno. good q for Tonio_
 * ScottK considers a backport.
<ScottK> Great way to get lots of testing.
<rgreening> ScottK: go for it.
 * ScottK would like to hear from Tonio first.
<rgreening> I feel like packaging k3b myself
 * ScottK already spent too much of tonight unscrewing a Gnomish backport he approved.
<rgreening> lol
 * ScottK is not kidding.
 * ScottK visited svn.gnome.org for the first time ever to verify the change proposed by some unknown person really was a backport of an upstream patch.
<rgreening> Im going to look for k3b and attempt to package
<rgreening> heh
<rgreening> ScottK: do you think rebuilding pyqt4 will help kdebindings build?
<ScottK> Might.
<ScottK> Might make it worse too.
<rgreening> lol
<rgreening> ScottK: ping
<ScottK> Yes?
<rgreening> ScottK: for Qt 4.5.0, what do you want tested again? Eric, amarok,...
<ScottK> Eric on top of a rebuild pyqt4 is what i suggested
<rgreening> ok, Im building pyqt4 now
<rgreening> will add eroc after
<ScottK> OK
<rgreening> eric even,
<rgreening> k
<ScottK> I'm not sure what else.
<rgreening> if you think of anything, let me know.
<ScottK> This seems a bit scary to me to be switching now.   I will.
<rgreening> ScottK: if you can test Qt4.5.0 in Jaunty, it would help assuage your fears (potentially)
<ScottK> I don't have a box I can dedicate to Jaunty right now.
<rgreening> fabo: ping
<rgreening> fabo is running it too I believe.
<ScottK> OK.  Just uploaded the current clamav to hardy-backports.  Now I'm off to bed.
<rgreening> nite
<ScottK> Good night
<fabo> ScottK: yes, I'm running with Qt 4.5.0 rc1.
<rgreening> fabo: hey. I am about ready to finalize my build. We should compare merge changes. Where was yours again? I lost my logs
<rgreening> fabo: have you tried re-building KDE4.2 against Qt4.5.0? Only issue I have left is kdebindings.
<fabo> rgreening: on alioth pkg-kde/branches/qt4-x11
<fabo> I'm triaging qt-copy changes right now since they have updated qt-copy yesterday
<fabo> otherwise, i didn't tried to rebuild KDE 4.2 against it
<fabo> you can find it here too => http://alioth.debian.org/~fabo/qt4-x11_4.5.0~rc1-1/
<rgreening> patches I used: 0195 0209 0216 0225 0226 0234 0245 0255
<rgreening> fabo: the rest are applied or obsolete
<rgreening> fabo: mostly problem free here runing it. I have performed a rebuild of KDE, python-qt4, python-sip4, amarok, etc on the new qt. everythnig is fine except getting bindings to build. I have to investigate some more.
<fabo> ok
<rgreening> fabo, do you also take care of kde packages in debian?
<fabo> rgreening: yes, i'm working on them too. btw i didn't played with bindings myself
<rgreening> fabo: cool.
<fabo> rgreening: 0226 removed. it seems already in Qt 4.5
<rgreening> 0226.. are you sure?
<fabo> SVN commit 921924 by mueller
<rgreening> cool
<rgreening> nap time
<rgreening> nite fabo
<fabo> good night
<Mamarok> JontheEchidna: you around
<Mamarok> ?
<Mamarok> I have a problem with a package build I try to make
<Mamarok> I f someone is around who could help me, ping me please :)
<jussi01> Mamarok: there are probably some that might be able to help, but best if you just say the issue so we can see ;)
<Mamarok> jussi01: well, read the pastebin :)
 * jussi01 cant see any pastebin link...
<Mamarok> oops, thougt I had pasted it, sry
<Mamarok> http://pastebin.com/d320bf646
<Mamarok> i absolutely need that package
<Quintasan> Mamarok: no such package in this PPA
<Quintasan> oh sry
<Mamarok> hm, so I guess it's in experimental
<Quintasan> wget http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/a/amarok-mysql-dfsg-5.1/amarok-libmysqlclient-dev_5.1.26rc-0ubuntu1~ppa1_i386.deb
<Mamarok> but that's the link apachelogger gave me
<Quintasan> hmm bit too long
<Mamarok> let's hope nobody removed it
<Quintasan> Mamarok: try mine :P
<Mamarok> Quintasan: that did the trick, thanks :)
<Quintasan> Mamarok: no problem :D
<Quintasan> lol I can't build anything but hello using debuild :D
<Quintasan> omg, pbuilder sure downloads lots of packages when compiling KDE apps
<Quintasan> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes.
<Quintasan> Installing libx11-dev didnt help
<Quintasan> #!/bin/sh
<Quintasan> # invoke shell if build fails.
<Quintasan> apt-get install -y --force-yes vim less bash
<Quintasan> cd /tmp/buildd/*/debian/..
<Quintasan> oh my god, sorry :/
<JontheEchidna> Mamarok: ping
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: yes, I sent you the files in an email with the same name as the last one
<Mamarok> JontheEchidna: hi, problem solved :)
<JontheEchidna> Great :)
<ulo_> hey there. did you receive bugreports about segfaults in ksmserver and nepomukservices since the last kdebase updates?
<ulo_> kwin+x11 run at 100% cpu after loggin into kde since today - dmesg shows: http://pastebin.com/m20c57a7b
<ulo_> no errors in X11.0.log
<ulo_> last action before poweroff was a aptitude full-upgrade which installed kdebase-workspace* 4.2.0-0ubuntu4 and xserver-common/xserver-xorg-core to 1.5.99.902-0ubuntu3
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: It works, sorta
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: the detection capabilities are the same as the other patch, unfortunately :(
<JontheEchidna> also I accidentally enabled the next button for the assistant dialog, lol
<JontheEchidna> http://imagebin.ca/view/f_PViN.html
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: If we can get this working properly we should. It has a license acceptance dialog and all that good stuff
<JontheEchidna> \o apachelogger
<apachelogger> o/ JontheEchidna
<JontheEchidna> Check what rgreening and I have been working on: http://imagebin.ca/view/f_PViN.html
<apachelogger> hm
<JontheEchidna> It's a port of the KDE3 flash installation wizard
<apachelogger> Lure: the ruby magic is self-maintaining :P
<JontheEchidna> it finally compiled without Qt/KDE3 support
<Lure> apachelogger: sure, now it will be even proven, NOT ;-)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: the dialog is flawed
<apachelogger> KDE plugin?
<apachelogger> what plugin? why plugin? where plugin? huh plugin?
<JontheEchidna> that and there's no next button :P
<JontheEchidna> it still has... issues
<JontheEchidna> but it compiles!
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: it really needs provide some more information
<apachelogger> but otherwise cool
<JontheEchidna> except due to a kde4libs bug flash isn't detected on youtube :(
<apachelogger> Lure: well, since 4.2.0 was an ultimate testrun the current revision ought to work mostly
<JontheEchidna> since they do a check to see if you have flash
<JontheEchidna> and don't try to embed things unconditionally
<apachelogger> ScottK: btw, I recommend you get that ubuntuwire access .... or another server to use as remote location for the tarballs
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: well, I suppose that somehow works with firefox
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: oh ... and once you are happy with the patch -> push it upstream with all the noise you can make
<apachelogger> maintaing that as a patch is pure insanity
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: currently it does require a setting in k-d-s for the plugin location for it to download
<apachelogger> plugin location?
 * apachelogger doesn't really remember how the patch works :P
<apachelogger> but
<JontheEchidna> the location on the internets for the flash plugin
<apachelogger> how would that work with $package?
<JontheEchidna> we also have a much simpler patch that just prompts the user to install it with install-package
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> from my point of view $distro should provide desktop files to set this kind of stuff
<apachelogger> one to define which application to use for installation
<apachelogger> and loads of them to define package names for the various plugin times
<apachelogger> s/times/types
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: oh, and if there is no distro defined desktop files the assitant probably should only redirect the user to $download page of $plugin
<apachelogger> sine there is no common pattern for taring nsplugins
<jussi01> apachelogger: thats bollocks! you cant take a new job with out consulting us first!!
 * jussi01 goes to call apachelogger's boss...
<apachelogger> it's not like I had much choice on that :P
<jussi01> hehe
<Lure> anybody understand what is benefit of lpia architecture for atom pcu?
<Lure> cpu
<Lure> I have dual-core atom as server and am not sure if running lpia makes sense (currently on amd64)
 * smarter didn't know atom was 64bits
<Lure> smarter: my atom 330 is dual-core, hyper-threaded 64-bit "beast" ;-)
<smarter> HT even? :O
<ScottK> lpia is 32 bit to start with.
<Lure> ScottK: ok, but what is the benfit?
 * Lure does not need 64-bit as I have only 2 GB ram
 * Lure did not find any reasoning for lpia on wiki...
<ScottK> I understand it's optimized for that arch, but no idea what that actually means.
<smarter> it's compiled with the cpu flags available on the atoms
<smarter> probably sse2 and stuff
<smarter> normally, 32bits packages are compiled with only the minimum cpu feature, to be compatible with 486 and stuff that only exists in museum now
<smarter> I don't know if it has much advantage versus 64bits, since more cpu flags are standardised and used in compilation for 64bits, and it's supposed to be faster(but eat more ram)
 * apachelogger is suprised by how well the mozilla binary tarball does not work at all
<apachelogger> maybe the tar is b0rked
<apachelogger> aha ... so much for that mirror -.-
<ScottK> apachelogger: Would you mind looking at our quassel package and seeing if you can convince it to build with debug actually on?  I seem to be a total failure in that department.
<ScottK> Or anyone else for that matter.
<apachelogger> ScottK: -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=debugfull
<ScottK> The problem appears to be it's stripped
<ScottK> /usr/bin/quasselclient: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.6.8, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped
<ScottK> But I set nostrip in the package.
<ScottK> debugfull is already set.
<apachelogger> ScottK: why not strip it to -dbg?
<ScottK> That was going to be my next step.
<ScottK> If someone wanted to put that together, I'd be glad to sponsor it (if you need sponsoring)
<apachelogger> ScottK: just add a -dbg package
<apachelogger> cdbs will take care of everything else
<ScottK> ENOTENOUGHTIME today
<apachelogger> just saying :P
<blizzz> claydoh: ping
<claydoh> blizzz: pong!
<blizzz> claydoh: because of the quassel-doc translation
<claydoh> blizzz: I just now got to relying to y yoour email
<blizzz> yeah, i read it 2 min ago
<blizzz> in fact i don't know what neversfelde and you have agreed, however you can see it here: http://wiki.kubuntu-de.org/Benutzer:Neversfelde/quassel
<claydoh> blizzz: no agreements, he did tell me there mighgt be a translation coming :)(
<blizzz> there's one issue left: i do not use quassel either and have not installed it, thus i don't know wether i translated menu-entries and options correctly
<blizzz> well, here it is :D
<claydoh> I can look at it maybe, the menus and such should be easy
<blizzz> great
<claydoh> once I get my monitor situation corrected, I may try out quassel as cleint-core
<blizzz> probably the translation itself can be improved here and there since mcas (who translated some parts aswell) and i are not native speaker
<claydoh> blizzz: not bad actually. it is much better than I would have done traslating something from English to German that ius for sure
 * claydoh is American, and thus mostly know only one language :)
<blizzz> well, i guess german is worse to learn
<claydoh> maybe
 * blizzz was born in poland but moved at the age of three to germany
<blizzz> unfortunately i have no polish skills any more :(
<claydoh> I used to be able to speak enough Spanish to keep out of  trouble, but have forgotten most of it too
<blizzz> una cerveza por favor?
<blizzz> or something like it :)
<ScottK> claydoh: Your screen shots are going to need updating since there's a toolbar now ...
<claydoh> I know :)
<claydoh> blizzz: pretty much, plus enough to buy repair parts for the Simca car we had
<blizzz> have you been in spain?
<claydoh> ?me lived on the island of Menorca for 1.5 years, back in 1980-1981
<claydoh> my father was military, and they had a small station there
<blizzz> not a bad place ;)
<claydoh> no, very nice, nice people too
<blizzz> back to the quassel-doc, how do we procced further?
<claydoh> maybe just some editing to the translation, I can work on that some, though it is pretty good over all :)
<claydoh> though it will take me a little time as I do have a lot to do the next few days
<claydoh> mostly at work, so away fromm the keyboard :(
<blizzz> cool, thanks. that is okay, it took us about 2.5weeks to go this far, so take your time
<blizzz> i mean take as much time as you need, don't hurry
<claydoh> :)
<vorian> claydoh: is there a way to use a server password and nickserv password (with quassel)
<stdin> it's in the Networks config section
<stdin> you can set a server password or use the Auto Identify tab
<rgreening> Hobbsee: \o/
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: /
<rgreening> OMG I so cant type
<smarter> rgreening: howdy, tested Qt 4.5rc1? :]
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: that's cool. it's great that it's real close
<rgreening> smarter: yup
<rgreening> works great here.
<smarter> cool
<smarter> no crash?
<rgreening> smarter: I would appreciate you testing KDE/Qt from my PPA
<rgreening> smarter: not anymore
<smarter> 'kay
<rgreening> smarter: I rebuilt KDE and related bits in my PPA
<smarter> feel any difference for perfs?
<rgreening> smarter: I haven't noticed anything in particular...
<claydoh> ScottK: heh check out my new sig http://forum.kde.org:80/claydoh-u-322.html
<claydoh> oopps wrong profile
<smarter> your ppa is rgreening?
<smarter> cool
<rgreening> smarter: ~roderick-greening
<claydoh> dumb konq
<claydoh> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3101432.msg168396#msg168396
<rgreening> smarter: https://launchpad.net/~roderick-greening/+archive/ppa
<ScottK> claydoh: Nice.
<Hobbsee> rgreening: hrm?
<rgreening> Hobbsee: I meant to type Jo<tab> but typed Ho<tab> :)  hehe... but Hi anyway :P
<Hobbsee> ahhh
<Hobbsee> fair enough :)
<Hobbsee> and hi!
<rgreening> I have FAT fingers this morning
<Hobbsee> oh dear
<rgreening> :P
<rgreening> smarter: if you have any issues, please let me know. the more testing the more confident we can be on poping qt 4.5.0 in to Jaunty. I have some changes to merge later from fabo (debian).
<smarter> rgreening: okay, my connection sucks right now, but I'll be sure to test these packages(have been waiting for a long time for QtWebKit with flash and QTestLib benchmark thingy :p)
<rgreening> ty smarter
<rgreening> time is running out
<astromme> rgreening: How is 4.5 working with 4.2? I've gotten reports that it's working fine with kde trunk... but that's not jaunty material
<Quintasan> Hi, I'm fighting with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/skim/+bug/290304 , I have changed skim.install in debian/ to point to right directory (hicolor) and commented a line in control which deleted an non-existing file. There seems to be a problem with scons, build log: http://wklej.org/id/50004/
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 290304 in skim "Skim has no KMenu icon" [Low,Triaged]
<vorian> Quintasan: if you are around in a few hours, i'll take a look
<Quintasan> vorian: ok, I'll drink some coffee ;)
<vorian> roger
<jjesse> mmm coffee
<jjesse> i think my wife and i are on the 3rd pot today :)
<Quintasan> :D
<Tm_T> 3rd? it's 1300 there now?
<vital> Is Pulseaudio supposed to work OK with kde4-phonon?
<smarter> don't think so
<vital> okay, just what I though :)
<smarter> http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2009/01/i-will-not-drink-koolaide.html << it messed up aseigo system :p
<vital> hehe, I'll read that one :)
<calc> Riddell: ping
<Quintasan> vorian: ping
#kubuntu-devel 2009-02-08
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> can anyone help me out, im having a bad deb package day :D
<_Groo_> its a real simple question, the debhelper isnt honoring the debian/tmp dir.. it creates the package dir (in this case basket-kde4) but cant follow my basket-kde4.install
<_Groo_> anyone?
<_Groo_> i also finished the backport for intrepid of koffice2 beta6.. if anyone wants the diffs...
<ScottK> calc: Riddell is at Fosdem this weekend.
<ScottK> _Groo_: Are you using CDBS and kde4.mk?
<_Groo_> hi ScottK
<_Groo_> ScottK
<_Groo_> ScottK: yes i am
<_Groo_> my rules file onlye have the kde4.mk inclide
<_Groo_> include
<ScottK> Can you patstebin your .install file?
<_Groo_> sure just a sec
<_Groo_> http://pastebin.ca/1330369
<_Groo_> most useful plasmoid ever :D
<ScottK> And what error do you get?
<_Groo_> that it cant find usr/bin/* (or anything i put in the .install file)
<_Groo_> and he doesnt create the tmp dir, inlye the basket-kde4 one
<_Groo_> only*
<_Groo_> ScottK: any ideas?
<quassel17> te
<_Groo_> dh_install: basket-kde4 missing files (usr/bin/*), aborting
<ScottK> Not immediately.
<ScottK> That seems to have worked in the packages I've done.
<ScottK> I guess I'd look and see if there's any upstream build system tomfoollery you need to override.
<_Groo_> ScottK: my rules file: http://pastebin.ca/1330375
<ScottK> Nope.  No great ideas.  Sorry.
<_Groo_> ScottK: yes it tghe first time it doesnt work, i make koffice2, ktorrent-kde4, etc etc.. but this one is refusing the .install
<_Groo_> ScottK: did you see the rules?
<ScottK> I did.  Didn't see anything wrong there.
<ScottK> Maybe something in the CMakelists (but I've no idea what or how).
<lex79> ScottK: 4 new plasmoids are in revu :)
<ScottK> Excellent.
<_Groo_> ScottK: ok, going to check that
<_Groo_> ScottK: do you want the koffice beta6 diff?
<ScottK> No.  I don't really have time to review anything tonight.
<_Groo_> ScottK: dont need to be tonight.. i can only contribute (aka be online for that) at weekends.. so i can send it to your mail, or just check my ppa
<ScottK> Send it to Riddell or better yet attach the .diff.gz to a bug in Launchpad and subscribe him.
<_Groo_> ok
<_Groo_> gonna go now.. seeya all later.. thanks ScottK for your time
<ScottK> See you later.  Thanks for helping out.
<lex79> ScottK: if compat is 5, debhelper must be 5 ?
<ScottK> Yes
<ScottK> So, since we're stuck with PA, do we have all these Fedora patches? http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2009/01/i-will-not-drink-koolaide.html?showComment=1232288580000#c920616696340136807
<lex79> I don't like pulseaudio
<ScottK> I think we're past the like it/don't like it point here.  It's been default in Ubuntu for two releases.
<lex79> You're right
<ScottK> oooooooooooooooo-----------========]]]]]]]]]
<ScottK> Oops.
<ScottK> On issues like this I'm very much a pragmatisc.
<vorian> Quintasan: sorry, about cut my finger off
<ScottK> You OK?
<vorian> yeah,
<vorian> my finger bled for 45 minutes!
<ScottK> Lovely.
<vorian> silly me, i would lose my "totin'chip"
<ScottK> ;-)
 * ScottK has one of those.
 * vorian just lost a corner :(
<ScottK> I haven't heard that term in a very long time.
<vorian> \o/
<vorian> I love drudging up olde stuff
<ScottK> The year at Boy Scout summer camp that I got the Wood Carving merit badge I was the only one in my troop to do it without blood loss.
<vorian> I always picked silly and impossible classes at camp
<vorian> like: shooting, hiking, indain lore,
<vorian> i can't think of any other ... I just know I was bored out of my skull, and realized half way throught there was no merit badge at the end (much more to do at home)
<vorian> lex79: please set bugs to "confirmed" and unasign yourself when you are ready for sponsoring :)
<lex79> vorian: ok :)
<ScottK> For me Boy Scouts ended up being an early example of me not being willing to put up with stupid crap regargless of the consequences.
<ScottK> regarg/regard
<ScottK> When I had everything done for Eagle Scout except getting the 'you've been a good citizen' sign off from my Scoutmaster, he told me I had to agree to be Patrol Leader for the group with all the troublemakers or he wouldn't sign.
<ScottK> I was so angry I left and walked all the way home (several miles).
<ScottK> I didn't go back.
<ScottK> A year later I was at a scout meeting where my younger brother was being welcomed into the Boy Scouts
<ScottK> The Scoutmaster indicated he was particularly glad to have my brother in the troop since his older brother was about to get his Eagle Scout.
<ScottK> I took that as a hint that'd he'd given up.
<ScottK> I went back and he signed it without a word being spoken.
<lex79> vorian: thanks for sponsor me
<vorian> lex79: thanks for contributing :)
<lex79> vorian if you have time there are four plasmoid to review :)
<lex79> hihih
<vorian> ohmy!
<vorian> on revu?
<lex79> yeah
 * vorian looks
 * vorian makes a note to make a plasmoid meta package 
<lex79> plasmoid meta package??
<lex79> do you want make a meta packages that include all plasmoids?
<vorian> apt-get install kubuntu-plasmoids
<lex79> excellent :)
<vorian> it would pull in all 3rd party plasmoids
<ScottK> vorian: I've been considering that too, although I'd call it kubuntu-universe-plasmoids as any in Main people will have already.
<vorian> ScottK: good point
<ScottK> If we don't disable install widgets from the internet, why package them?
<ScottK> I'm wondering if we should disable that?
<ScottK> Also I think we may be renaming all these things plasma-widgets-*
<seele> ScottK: do you think it would be possible for quassel to check what the system user name was and try that instead of quassel1234?
<ScottK> seele: Upstream has been asked about that and is looking into it.
<seele> sweet
<ScottK> I saw a commit hit yesterday for doing something like that in the OS X environment.
<vorian> ScottK: the "get new widgets" are already in binary form
<vorian> the ones we package have to be compiled
<ScottK> vorian: I'm thinking package names.
<vorian> hmmmm
<ScottK> If the package is called plasmoid, most users are going to say WTF is that.
<vorian> true
<ScottK> http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2009/02/why-widget-brother.html
<ScottK> http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2009/02/user-vs-technical-language-aka-more-on.html
<ScottK> I'm more in the I don't care WTF we call it as long as Debian and us agree camp.
<ScottK> (currently we don't).
<vorian> ahh, fantastic
<ScottK> I have this vague hope that Riddell ran into one of the Debian guys as FOSDEM and they sorted it out.
<vorian> we have less then two weeks left, if we are going to do this, we should start soon (now)  :P
<ScottK> I can tell you from my own experience with non-technical users, widget is what they get.  http://www.kitterman.org/ScottK/2008/10/kubuntu_intrepid_teenager_read.html
<vorian> excellent point
<ScottK> I'm also curious for dtchen's view on http://aseigo.blogspot.com/2009/01/i-will-not-drink-koolaide.html
<ScottK> Since I know about zip about sound (except the one Windows guy on a project I worked on recently made fun of me because at least Skype worked for him)
<ScottK> Skype worked fine for me before we switched to PA.
<vorian> dtchen: (off topic) can i have a copy of your slides from OLF
<vorian> please :)
<vorian> i've never tried skype
<ScottK> This project I was on had people working in 4 time zones from -0800 to +0200 and we had weekly status telcons via Skype.
<ScottK> Before that, I hadn't either.
<vorian> Oprah likes skype
<vorian> hehe
<vorian> Oprah likes skype™
<ScottK> Yeah, well Oprah probably voted from a different Presidential candidate than me too.
<vorian> WHAAA
<vorian> ☭
<vorian> oops
<vorian> lex79: did you repack the plasmoid-simplemonitor tarball?
<vorian> dpkg-source: warning: ignoring deletion of file .monitor.desktop~
<vorian> dpkg-source: warning: ignoring deletion of file .monitor.h~
<vorian> dpkg-source: warning: ignoring deletion of file .monitor.cpp~
<vorian> dpkg-source: warning: ignoring deletion of file .CMakeLists.txt~
<lex79> I didn't
<lex79> uhm
<vorian> the package looks good
<vorian> except upstream needs to clean their tarball
<lex79> I send an email to upstream for this?
<vorian> that would be wonderful :)
<lex79> I didn't repack, this is an upstream issue
<lex79> ok
<vorian> lex79: while you are at it, can you expound on the long descripion?
<lex79> uhm this is a simple simple plasmoid :(
<lex79> This plasmoid shows the history of cpu usage and the disk cache memory
<lex79> and....
<vorian> how does it show it?
<lex79> http://kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=84933&file1=84933-1.png&file2=&file3=&name=Simple+monitor
<vorian> very interesting
<lex79> I can put "with graph"
<vorian> yes?
<vorian> that would be cool
<vorian> can you change colors?
<lex79> a moment
<lex79> vorian: no
<lex79> it is very simple
<lex79> there isn't configuration, you can change only shortcut
<vorian> loverly
<vorian> ok
<lex79> go to bed :)
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: ISO testing needed for 8.04.2 http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all | e-mail Riddell for STICKERS | Feature Freeze Feb 14 - How are we doing -> Specs! http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuJauntySpecs
<rgreening> fabo: ping
<fabo> rgreening: pong
<markey> heya
<markey> anyone got a package for ChoqoK (for 8.10) ?
<markey> it's some twitter/identica app
<Riddell> markey: it's in intrepid-backports https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/choqok
<markey> thanks :)
<markey> found
<markey> ..and installed
 * markey badly wants auto-mount back
<markey> sucks having to mount external HDDs manually
<markey> one tends to forget about it
<markey> and then amarok screws up, e.g.
<markey> what is the problem with auto-mount again?
<Riddell> I didn't know there was one
<markey> wow, ChoqoK rocks :)
<markey> really good stuff
<markey> Riddell: ah sorry, I thought it was implemented at some point. at any rate, is it technically feasible? what's stopping it?
<Riddell> markey: what's the problem?  all plugin storage or just hard disks?
<markey> Riddell: well e.g. external HDDs with music on them. you boot the computer, forget to mount it, start amarok -> BOOM
<markey> also it's simply not very comfortable
<markey> I don't see the point
<markey> in the manual mounting
<markey> it opens dolphin
<markey> why? maybe I don't want dolphin
<Riddell> oh so it should mount drvies at boot
<Riddell> or when plugged in
<Mamarok> exactly
<Riddell> hmmm
<Mamarok> is just a PITA when you restart and forget to mount
<Mamarok> there was automount before in 8.04
<markey> both at boot, and when plugging in
<Mamarok> like, CDs too, one has to mount it by hand
<Riddell> this sounds like a question for hal policy
<markey> maybe
<markey> admittedly, I don't know much about HAL
<markey> basically I'm just having a normal user perspective on that
<markey> I would say
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> i can  ask our hal guy if i see him here at fosdem
<markey> cool
<Mamarok> anyway, one can not configure much in the current HAL GUI
<Riddell> elsd probably something for ubuntu-devel mailing list
<Mamarok> and some solid docu would be NTH
<Riddell> kde docs need love generally
<Mamarok> true, but I could not even help with solid and hal, never really understood how it's supposed to work
<Mamarok> so some docu from the devs is needed first
<Riddell> ~twitter update at fosdem in crossdesktop room
<kubotu> status updated
<markey> :)
<markey> sadly, rbot does not yet support identi.ca
<markey> but I think they're on it
<Tm_T> ok, qt-copy is now qt 4.5rc1
<Quintasan> vorian: ping
<fabo> rgreening: kdm crash with Qt 4.5 fixed in r922805
<Tm_T> fabo: rgreening: any packages from qt 4.5 yet? (;)
<fabo> Tm_T: on ppa
<Tm_T> in which ppa ?
<fabo> Tm_T: https://launchpad.net/~roderick-greening/+archive/ppa
<Tm_T> thanks
<fabo> I'll suggest to use roderick's ppa. I'm not sure he'll merge all my changes for Ubuntu ;)
<Tm_T> ouch, only jaunty...
<fabo> hmm mine too. only for Jaunty. I didn't tried something else.
 * Tm_T is partly in intrepid still
<Tm_T> oh well, maybe I compile myself
<fabo> Tm_T: I guess if you dget from roderick's ppa and rebuild for intepid (or use PPA to build for intrepid), it should be fine.
<Tm_T> fabo: I can build from qt-copy, if needed, have to wait until I get new pc
<ulo> hi! does anyone run 9.04 successfully on amd64 with kdebase-*ubuntu4 packages?
<ulo> it worked for me until two days ago when i upgraded those packages. since then i get segfaults in ksmserver and nepomukservices
<ulo> like those: ksmserver[4882]: segfault at 140073010f ip 00007ff6f3bf8904 sp 00007ffffc03c528 error 4in libkdeinit4_ksmserver.so[7ff6f3be5000+38000]
<ulo> and nepomukservices[4894] general protection ip:7f0f091ab7ae sp:7fff1179f970 error:0 in libQtCore.so.4.4.3[7f0f09142000+230000]
<neversfelde> ulo: probably bug 326344 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 326344 in xorg-server "compiz/kwin freezes on login as of xorg-server 1.5.99.902-0ubuntu2" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/326344
<ulo> neversfelde: ah that looks quite matching yes. also got nvidia here and kwin+x11 use everything my two cores offer.. thanks
<neversfelde> ulo: switch to nv, should work again then
<ulo> neversfelde: will do that. thanks again! bye
<calc> ScottK: ah ok, i'm in hamburg, didn't think i would do well with that little sleep ;-) ie berlin to brussells (friday night) to hamburg (sunday night)
<Quintasan> I should add build-essential to control or its not needed?
<freeflying> Quintasan: no needn't
<Quintasan> freeflying: thanks
<freeflying> Quintasan: welcome
<Quintasan> Hmm, there is no package for monkeys audio codec. If I build I can submit it to REVU?
<freeflying> Quintasan: no, this one has license issue
<Quintasan> ok
<freeflying> Quintasan: and the package maintained in debian-multimedia repo already
<Quintasan> freeflying: not really, I've tried (amd64) and it wasn't there
<freeflying> Quintasan: you sure?
<freeflying> Quintasan: http://ftp.tw.debian.org/debian-multimedia/pool/main/m/monkeys-audio/libmac2_3.99-u4-b5-0.0_amd64.deb
<Quintasan> freeflying: maybe mt mirror was out of date
<Quintasan> my*
<freeflying> Quintasan: this package has not any upgrade for while
<Quintasan> freeflying: thanks once more :)
<freeflying> Quintasan: nope
* ScottK changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: ISO testing needed for 8.04.2 http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all | e-mail Riddell for STICKERS | Feature Freeze Feb 19 - How are we doing -> Specs! http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuJauntySpecs
<ScottK> Got the FF date wrong last night ...
<Quintasan> vorian: ping
<Quintasan> kdebase4-workspace-devel is required to compile plasmoids? or I need libplasma-dev only?
<a|wen> ScottK: in 8.04.2 (desktop-live) choosing the install option and then opening the release notes, after closing konqueror the installer is dead ... do we want to know if it is a regression before doing more about it?
<ScottK-desktop> Yes we do.
<a|wen> ScottK: do you have the time to test it? (if you have an "original" hardy cd)
<Quintasan> grrr, what should I put in rules in clean section? It always throws an error no matter what I put there. I've tried rm <CMake files>
<a|wen> Quintasan: isn't there some sort of cmake.mk in cdbs, that you could use ... i think it contains all the necessary clean rules for common cases
<Quintasan> a|wen: I'm trying to build a plasmoid using debuild, I've added the cmake line to configure rule, debuild starts with clean so I was wondering what I'm doing wrong :D
<a|wen> Quintasan: debuild always starts with a clean (it should do that) afaik
<Quintasan> yep, I'm starting with a clean source. I've done nothing execpt dh_make
<Quintasan> except*
<a|wen> Quintasan: running clean on a clean source tree should be possible, so that is as it should be
<a|wen> Quintasan: if the clean fails it is in most cases because you haven't installed (some of) the build-dependencies needed locally (eg. cdbs/cmake)
<Quintasan> a|wen: Hmm I have all the required packages because I've built the package using: cmake, make and makeinstall and it worked
<Quintasan> debuild tells me there are no rules to make object `clean` and throws Error 2
<a|wen> what does you debian/rules look like > pastebin
<Quintasan> http://wklej.org/id/50308/
<a|wen> Quintasan: does the package use cmake?
<Quintasan> a|wen: yes, it's a plasmoid
<Quintasan> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Lastmoid?content=98117
<a|wen> Quintasan: instead of going through all the trouble yourself, just including /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/cmake.mk should get you a long way (and hopefully just minor adjustments)
<Quintasan> a|wen: how do you include those?
<a|wen> Quintasan: "include /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/cmake.mk" ... but try downloading the source of one of the plasmoid-packages that already exist and look at the debian/rules from that one
<Quintasan> a|wen: Thanks
<a|wen> Quintasan: i can't remember if /usr/share/cdbs/1/class/kde4.mk works for plasmoids too ... might be that one you should use actually
<mluser-home> What is the best music/media application that can sync with an ipod, amarok used to do this for me, but the new amarok does not seem to see my ipod
<ScottK> kde4.mk works for plasmoids
<ScottK> a|wen: I'll see what I can do about testing that (Hardy).  I have a CD somewhere.
<ScottK> mluser-home: Support questions in #kubuntu.  You might also ask in #amarok about getting it working.
<a|wen> ScottK: great (would take me 10+ hours to D/L ... so i'll rather get the alternate cd down for testing instead)
<ScottK> a|wen: Agreed.  That's much better.
<mluser-home> ScottK: thanks
<freeflying> ScottK: is ther any tools like pkg-kde-tools?
<ScottK> freeflying: For what?
<a|wen> ScottK: any 4.1.4 stuff turned up while i was away? or are we closing in on a possible copy to -updates...
<ScottK> a|wen: Not as far as I know.  I talked to pitti a bit about getting it copied last week, but he was tied up in the Canonical sprint.
<freeflying> ScottK: for pakages relate to kde4 in kubuntu
<a|wen> ScottK: sounds good ... oh, that is of course fair enough; we'll see about it a bit later then
<ScottK> freeflying: Not that I know of.
<freeflying> ScottK: pkg-kde-tools - common makesnippets and other build scripts for KDE4 related packages
<ScottK> I'm aware of that one, but not any others.  For all the KDE4 stuff I've done kde4.mk has done what I needed.
<a|wen> we'll kde 4.2.1 be ready in time for going into updates, or will it possibly be a stock 4.2 we are releasing?
<JontheEchidna> a|wen: we'll most likely release with KDE 4.2.2
<JontheEchidna> we pretty much have a standing FFe for KDE
<ScottK> Based on our experience with 4.1, I think we should get official permission from the tech board for the post-release KDE updates.
<a|wen> oh, that sounds good ... is there a release schedule for the 4.2.x releases out? (couldn't find any)
<JontheEchidna> Generally they're released monthly
<JontheEchidna> but when they get to .4 or so they're released less often because of increased focus on trunk
<a|wen> so we'll hopefully have just around a month between 4.2.2 release and jaunty release, sounds reasonable
<a|wen> ScottK: we plan to do the releases on the exact same way right? ... we just want to have an official agreement on it
<ScottK> a|wen: That's my thought.
<ScottK> We declare 4.1.x an 'experiment' that succeeded and then get official blessing to keep doing it.
<a|wen> +1 for that
<a|wen> do we have any aggregated status for all the projects we have work on prior to FF?
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> With a week and a half to go it'd be good to have.
<martijn81> does anyone of you know how to fix this? http://ktorrent.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2860&highlight=
<a|wen> it would have been nice, yes ... seems scp-kde and kpackagekit is the big hurdles; how about the ubiquity porting?
<ScottK> Dunno.
<ScottK> One of the big things I know we are still missing is a KDE4 k3b.
<a|wen> ScottK: yeah, but the pretty much depends on upstream though
<a|wen> s/the/that/1
<ScottK> That or someone getting inspired to help.
<ScottK> At the very least we need to communicate issues.
<ScottK> I've not followed it closely, so we may have done that.
<a|wen> correct ... it seem to be a bit stucked? last update on the kde4 porting is 9 months old
<a|wen> last commit is 2 weeks old though ... so that looks a bit more positive
<a|wen> ScottK: but if it isn't ready, i'm of the impression that the current k3b is in a reasonable shape? ... i might be wrong, though
<ScottK> It is, but our goal was no kde3 on the CD.
<ScottK> That frees up a lot of space that we need for stuff like Akonadi.
<JontheEchidna> does akonadi still take up a lot of space now that it doesn't bring in an entire sql server?
<JontheEchidna> or is space just that tight?
<a|wen> i see the point
<a|wen> seems to be a lot of smaller bits in https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuJauntyGapAnalysis as well which might or might not be finished ...
 * a|wen thinks about making a status page for all the spec parts (and other bit needed before FF); any interest? ... but will need a lot of help to fill in the status of them
<rgreening> fabo: yeah, I'm going through your Qt build now and cleaning up mine to co-incide more closely.
<rgreening> k3b kde4 works here.
<rgreening> ScottK ^
<ScottK> rgreening: Then maybe we should just update to an svn snapshot.
<ScottK> Maybe someone who's looked into it ought to discuss it with upstream?
<rgreening> ScottK: seems reasonable. Tonio_ was supposedly working on packaging.
<rgreening> If I can get Tonio_'s work thus far, I can clean it up if he has not the time.
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: btw, I've just started working on making the dialog less messed up
<ScottK> Hopefully he's home from FOSDEM soon and can tell you.
<rgreening> JontheEchidna: cool. Im glad you had more succes in porting the remaining kde3 bits than I did.
<JontheEchidna> thanks
<rgreening> Getting this patch in would be great.
<JontheEchidna> rgreening: If I can't get it working we should just go with your modified suse patch, since neither patch detects youtube/cnn
<JontheEchidna> either way I think we'll have to put a link to kubuntu.org/getflash or something similar in the Konq start page
<rgreening> Ya.
<ScottK> Stand by to mass rename plasmoid-foo to plasma-widget-foo.
<Tm_T> ScottK: in where?
<ScottK> Package names
<Tm_T> aah, roger
<Tm_T> sounds good
<a|wen> ScottK: found a bug about the release notes problem, so this seems to be known / no regression
<Quintasan> a|wen: had some problems but it build with no errors, thanks :P
<a|wen> cool :)
<Quintasan> I finally build something other than hello :3
<Quintasan> built*
<Tm_T> awww
 * Tm_T huggles Quintasan son
<a|wen> Quintasan: welcome to the wonderful world of packaging :)
<Quintasan> :D
<ScottK> a|wen: Excellent.  Then note the bug on the testing page and we're done.
<a|wen> ScottK: i did that (together with another bug), and mentioned that neither of them we're regressions
<a|wen> were*
<ScottK> a|wen: Excellent.
<a|wen> ScottK: the alternate cd (i386) is D/L'ing (~8h remaining), and i'll start testing that one over the next days ... but we miss some wine and 64-bit testing; i can do neither
<ScottK> davmor2 (I think) said he'd do some testing once Alpha 4 was out, so maybe he can pick up 64 bit.
<a|wen> that would be cool ... then we just need to find someone with windows; seems to be the hard part around here
<rgreening> a|wen: good idea on the status update. Restricted install... both JontheEchidna and myself have been working on the konqueror part of this. we have a working implementation, but are looking to improve upon it.
<rgreening> a|wen: Display Setup tool - was put on hold and will likely not make it into Jaunty (last I heard)
<a|wen> rgreening: i'll begin on one ... any objections to calling it https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuJauntySpecsStatus ?
<rgreening> sounds good to me
<rgreening> nixternal: what's the status of spec " Front Page of Konqueror?
<Quintasan> I have Window 7, what needs to be tested?
<rgreening> a|wen: Firwall was put on hold in favor of getting Qt4.5.0 working. It may still make it in, but it is not critical.
<rgreening> a|wen: guest account patch - no work (to my knowledge) has started on that one.
<a|wen> Quintasan: see the topic ... you need to grab the 8.04.2 desktop-live testing cd and test a kubuntu install using wine
<a|wen> rgreening: thx, i'll start by making the list, and filling in as much as possible
<ScottK> a|wen: Don't you mean wubi?
<a|wen> ScottK: yes of course ... Quintasan listen to ScottK ^^
<Quintasan> Okay, I will do it tomorrow after school :)
<a|wen> Quintasan: thx a lot ... and report back on the first link :)
<a|wen> ScottK, rgreening: apart from k3b do we have any other kde4 portings we "need"/are waiting for?
<ScottK> Ubiquity?
<a|wen> got that one, and userconfig on the list
<a|wen> is everything about having powerdevil as default finished?
<a|wen> ScottK, rgreening: please fill in the status / assignee of those you know: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuJauntySpecsStatus
* a|wen changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: ISO testing needed for 8.04.2 http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/build/kubuntu/all | e-mail Riddell for STICKERS | Feature Freeze Feb 19 - How are we doing? -> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuJauntySpecsStatus
<rgreening> a|wen: ty.
<ScottK> a|wen: I think it needed some kind of widget for the taskbar.  Dunno if that is done or not.
<ScottK> a|wen: Plasmoid-network-manager needs to be on the list
<ScottK> Also get a KDE4 IRC client (can be marked done)
<rgreening> a|wen: IRC (Quassel) should be there too
<rgreening> ya
<a|wen> ScottK: it integrates with the battery plasmoid ... so we just need to have it as default in the panel i think? (that's how i use it now)
<a|wen> rgreening, ScottK: i'll add the two
<ScottK> a|wen: Great.  We need that in the default setup then.  Is the battery widget in Main?
<rgreening> a|wen: yes, we need it auto added to panel (IMO)
<a|wen> isn't the battery plasmoid part of some default kde package?
<ScottK> Dunno
<JontheEchidna> a|wen: maybe we should merge your page with this? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<a|wen> JontheEchidna: yeah, we probably need to
<rgreening> on simply link from the ToDO
<rgreening> as this is really specific to Jaunty and not Kubuntu in general.
<rgreening> only thinking out loud..
<JontheEchidna> that page is used to track series-specific todos
<rgreening> It's all intrepid atm
<a|wen> i'll be willing to move it, if that is the consensus?
<rgreening> doesn't matter to me
<martijn81> is kpackagekit to be included in Jaunty?
<rgreening> martijn81: its the plan
<martijn81> would it be the default?
<rgreening> yes
<rgreening> adapt will be cut
<jjesse_> rgreening: do you know when that will happen?  or did that happen on the last alpha?
<rgreening> jjesse: not sure if it's done yet. I thin we are waiting on MIR
<a|wen> rgreening: the MIR hasn't been approved finally (waits for an upstream issue afaik)
<rgreening> thanks a|wen.
<Lure> rgreening, ScottK: I think k3b package from Tonio_ is on revu
<Lure> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/k3b
 * jussi01 wonders if theres an intrepid version of kpackagekit to try...
<rgreening> jussi01: I don't think so (yet)
<jussi01> :(
<apachelogger> Lure, rgreening, ScottK: just so I mentioned it: I am not sure we should replace k3b KDE 3 right away .... not without conducting loads of testing beforehand anyway
<Lure> apachelogger: agreed - last time it did not work for me at all
<Tm_T> apachelogger: hmmm, any issues seen with it yet?
<Tm_T> works mostly fine here
<Lure> apachelogger: we need ppa with test packages, then we can get wider testing
<apachelogger> aye
<apachelogger> Tm_T: it did for you, it didn't for Lure ... that is IMHO very good indicationg that it needs more testing ;-)
<rgreening> apachelogger: I am running k3b kde4 and have no issues with it
<apachelogger> also testing from more people
<Tm_T> apachelogger: aye, mostly, as I said, there's crashes
<apachelogger> on different hardware
<apachelogger> etc.
<Lure> and we need one package that we all try
<Lure> currently we have reports from various tries with different setups (kde 4.2, kde-trunk, tonio's packages...)
<rgreening> I agree. We need a PPA to install/test it from.
<rgreening> get common results.
<a|wen> who is the packaging master for that one? Tonio?
<rgreening> yus
<rgreening> he's at FOSDEM
<apachelogger> hm, that dood on the list talking about "we", "we" is an unknown method or variable, is awesome :D
<a|wen> rgreening: but afterwards we need to have them online at his (or another personal) ppa ... and if we think it is good enough put it in kubuntu-experimental, to get it shaken a lot
<apachelogger> time for bed
<apachelogger> cya
<a|wen> night apachelogger
<a|wen> ScottK: please find your 8.04.0 cd in any case ... if you can test oem install; choose english as the language, and also choose english when prompted by oem-config; does this fail for you?
<ScottK> Will do.  I know there's a current Kubuntu oem-config bug.  I wonder if it goes that far back?
<a|wen> not impossible ... it doesn't work for english+english, but english+german works fine
<a|wen> ScottK: i tried downgrading oem-config to the one shipped in hardy, but that didn't change anything
<ScottK> I have a box I can try that on, probably later tonight.
<ScottK> OK.
<a|wen> perfect
<ghostcube> ScottK, is it possible to patch the plasma cashew in the same way opensuse does it so its removable :)
<a|wen> and it seriously need giving some feedback while it works (unless that is already changed)
<ghostcube> the guys in plasma told me about that
<ScottK> ghostcube: There's a widget floating around to remove it.  Rather than patch the core system, I think it'd be better for someone to package that so people who want to remove it can do it.
<ghostcube> yeah i showed it up in here but do you think this is better ?
<ghostcube> i didnt look what opensuse do till now maybe i can get the changes this cant be much
<ghostcube> its only tun on off :
<ScottK> ghostcube: Any deviation from upstream represents a risk of sorts.  If a problem can be solved without patching the core system, that's almost always better.
<ghostcube> ScottK, hmm sure
<a|wen> goodnight people
<ghostcube> n8
<jussi01> are there still issues with triple head setups anyone know?
<rgreening> fabo: ping
<rgreening> fabo: can you look at the FTBFS log of kdebindings in my PPA and this kde bug? http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=177842
<ubottu> KDE bug 177842 in general "smoke is incompatible with Qt 4 5 snapshots" [Normal,New]
<rgreening> Riddell: KDE 4.2.0 has been stable here with Qt 4.5.0 RC1. Only issue left is a build problem for kdebindings (see bug above). Not sure if its a KDE or Qt issue. Once a fix for that is found, I can rebuild bindings. If that works, we should be able to upload Qt 4.5.0 and rebuild KDE 4.2.0 against it successfully.
#kubuntu-devel 2010-02-08
 * maco has s snow day tomorrow
<crimsun> lucky you
 * Tm_T has no other kind of days, it's winter afterall
<seele> crimsun: youre not off work?
<crimsun> seele: I'm emergency-essential
<seele> crimsun: doh
<crimsun> who comes up with these crazy things, anyhow?
<crimsun> "sorry, you need to come in even if you have to hike 25 miles"
<persia> Beats "sorry, you need to come in even though the streets are 20cm deep in asbestos".
<crimsun> persia: even that wouldn't do it
<Tm_T> or "don't come, ever"
<crimsun> "go here, get a suit, pack it in. See you in an hour."
<persia> I know.  I've received that statement.  I'm just saying that walking for a few hours isn't that bad, so far as "emergency-essential" options go :)
<crimsun> I'm just waiting for emergency-essential to the moon.
<crimsun> as long as I have some hair metal, I'm good to go
<persia> heh
<seele> crimsun: where do you work?
<maco> seele: near you
<crimsun> Vashda Narada, Inc.
 * maco giggles
<seele> maco: where i live or where i work?
<maco> near where you live, i think
<maco> suffice that its quite far from downtown dc where he lives ;)
<seele> ah
<ejat> neversfelde: got any idea y choqok crash on startup ?
<neversfelde> ejat: which version?
<ejat> neversfelde: 0.9.4-0ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa
<ejat> previously its working fine ..
<ejat> just happen recently ..
<neversfelde> ejat: mhh, I do not know anything about this version, isnt't it 0.9.4+git ?
<ejat> yups
<neversfelde> ok, sorry, no idea, probably I should update it. Did  you update your Qt or something similar?
<ejat> my qt still 4.6.0
<ejat> maybe u can update it to 0.9.4+git20100202 then see how ..
<neversfelde> ejat: I will have a look at it, please ping me, if I forget :)
<ejat> yeah i will .. since i need it to update my microblog :)
<ejat> u might get annoy ill remind u all day .. huhu .. (just kidding)
<neversfelde> ejat: updated
<ejat> neversfelde: thanks .. weird .. seem like nothing to update :(
<neversfelde> ejat: should be there in a few minutes
<ejat> yeah .. i saw it already published
<ejat> ok .. upgrading ..
<ejat> neversfelde: i got this while running choqok : KEmoticonsTheme::tokenize: Broken HTML entity, trying to recover.
<neversfelde> ejat: sorry, no idea, is this a critical error?
<neversfelde> if so, please report on bko
<ejat> ok ..
<ejat> neversfelde: i remove+purge everything then reinstall .. seem OK now ..
<neversfelde> k
<ghostcube> o/
<Tonio_> hi there
<Tonio_> is knotes crashing for most of you ?
<Tonio_> at shutdown/close ?
<Tonio_> Riddell: tested sflphone, works very nicelly, except the kde client seems unfinished (most of the code is there)
<Tonio_> Riddell: with gnome it is just genius
<Tonio_> Riddell: so I'll try to contect upstream to get their plans to get the kde client finished
<Tonio_> Riddell: it really could be our sip/iax client
<Tonio_> ;)
<jussi01> *wave*
<jussi01> Im having issues in lucid with any of the installers for proprietry stuff, the pop ups for amarok and konqui, (pops up with the kdesudo thing thennothing happens). anyone else experiencing this? AMD64.
<jussi01> Anyone know which packages provide that functionality?
<jussi01> Also, for anyone interested, jockey does not work either: jussi@Galaxy:~$ kdesudo jockey-kde
<jussi01> QInotifyFileSystemWatcherEngine::addPaths: inotify_add_watch failed: No such file or directory
<jussi01> QFileSystemWatcher: failed to add paths: /root/.config/ibus/bus
<jussi01> Bus::open: Can not get ibus-daemon's address.
<jussi01> IBusInputContext::createInputContext: no connection to ibus-daemon
<Tm_T> jussi01: you have ibus installed?
<jussi01> Tm_T: Ive no idea - this is a fresh install from the DVD (saturday)
<Tm_T> jussi01: worth checking
<jussi01> Tm_T: package name?
<jussi01> ibus?
<Tm_T> I have no idea
<jussi01> hrm, if its the package ibus, then it didnt get installed...
 * jussi01 tries now
<jussi01> well lookee there... amarok is now installing video codecs
<jussi01> well thats a little bug..
 * jussi01 wonders if its missing for a reason or someone just forgot
<Tm_T> jussi01: sounds to me that its hard dependency but is marked as recommends
<jussi01> Tm_T: right, thats fun.
<jussi01> oh yay, jockey works also :D
<Tm_T> ):
<Tonio_> hum
<Tonio_> one stupid question with rekonq, but where is the search toolbar ? I can't find a way to activate it...
<shtylman_> so for some reason my akonadi server won't start
<shtylman_> is this a known issue?
<shtylman_> compains about no akonadi resources
<shtylman_> should I reinstall any particular packages?
<jussi01> shtylman_: karmic or lucid?
<shtylman_> lucid
<jussi01> maybe virtuoso is missing?
<shtylman_> jussi01: lemme check
<shtylman_> jussi01: nope...have both drivers and servers installed
<jussi01> shtylman_: no idea then, sorry :(
<shtylman_> jussi01: thanks for trying :)
<shtylman_> "stderr: "Could not open required defaults file: /home/shtylman/.local/share/akonadi//mysql.conf    " ... even though I have that file
<shtylman_> "100208 11:04:30 [ERROR] Can't open the mysql.plugin table. Please run mysql_upgrade to create it.     "
<shtylman_> and that also seems wrong
<shtylman_> but I don't have the mysql_upgrade command
<Tonio_> hum a little question about lucid (another one !!) do you see kde policies through systemsettings/policykit ?
<Tonio_> I won't see anothing appart from k3b
<Tonio_> and I can't seem to "Adjust date and time" from within the clock
<jussi01> Tonio_: I dont see anything except k3b also
<Tonio_> jussi01: that doens't sound normal :)
<Tonio_> probably a packaging issue I guess
<jussi01> Tonio_: Ill let you file the bug as Ive no idea what is supposed to be there
<jussi01> and tremulous in lucid is still borked :(
<Tonio_> jussi01: I'll discuss this with Riddell first...
<Tonio_> jussi01: I'm not sure about the component used for that
<Tonio_> jussi01: I suspect there should be some entries in /usr/share/PolicyKit/policy/
<Tonio_> otherwise the system won't be able to read/write your permissions and even authenticate you
<Tonio_> which may explain I have this trouble changing the time settings
<shtylman_> anyone know how I can run mysql_update?
<shtylman_> is it supposed to be installed by default?
<shtylman_> my battle with akonadi will be long an painful
<Tm_T> shtylman_: how so?
<shtylman_> Tm_T: I think I am battleing the akonadi apparmor issue
<shtylman_> Tm_T: http://userbase.kde.org/Akonadi#Apparmor
<Tm_T> shtylman_: ah, roger
<shtylman_> hopefully that problem will be resolved before lucid release :)
<Tm_T> shtylman_: do you use mysqld-akonadi ?
<shtylman_> yea
<shtylman_> it was still happening
<Tm_T> weird
 * jussi01 sighs and wishes for kaffeine in the standard install... its _so_ much better than dragon...
<crimsun> how so?
<crimsun> I do use Kaffeine when Totem and mplayer asplode.
<crimsun> Mostly, the dvd navigation doesn't suck with it (xine-lib, whee).
<jussi01> kaffeine does so much more stuff, it provides tv, DVD, files, scrolling in movies actually works dragon only sort of
<jussi01> its a lot nicer to use.
<neversfelde> but alpha3 :)
<Tonio_> re
<Tonio_> Riddell: ping ?
<crimsun> I suspect he and maco are being social presently.
<Tonio_> ScottK: ping ?
<ScottK> Tonio_: Pong
<ScottK> jussi01: Get Kaffeine to do a final release.  Then we can talk.
<Tonio_> ScottK: I noticed you worked out some issues with policykit and kde in kdelibs package
<Tonio_> ScottK: I wanted to get your opinion on a problem I noticed on lucid
<ScottK> Tonio_: Wasn't me.
<ScottK> Tonio_: I'm pretty sure that was all jonathan thomas
<Tonio_> ScottK: in systemsettings, policykit, I noticed that
<Tonio_> Remove usr/share/PolicyKit/policy/org.kde.kcontrol.kcmremotewidgets.policy
<Tonio_>     from kdelibs5-data.install in the faint hope that we might actually manage
<Tonio_>     to build KDE SC 4.4 RC1 in time for Lucid Alpha 2
<Tonio_> ScottK: that was you ;)
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> Right.  That.
<Tonio_> ScottK: I notice that in systemsettings, policykit, there is no action available
<ScottK> The package wasn't building that file at the time, so it had to go.
<Tonio_> ScottK: and when I try to change the "date and time" it won't work
<jussi01> ScottK: ahh
<Tonio_> ScottK: my feeling is that all kde/policykit stuff is just broken in lucid
<Tonio_> ScottK: okay
<jussi01> ScottK: I might have to go sit on someone... :D
<ScottK> Tonio_: We need to be a bit careful of it.
<Tonio_> ScottK: yeah... it seems that it's just all broken right now
<Tonio_> ScottK: and that's probably not a kde upstream problem in RC3 status, right ? :)
<ScottK> policykit-qt0 is the default for upstream KDE.  We want policykit-kde1 (or something like that).
<ScottK> It's supported, but not default.
<ScottK> Not sure.
<Tonio_> hum... why don't we use the default kde one ?
<ScottK> Because it's ancient and needs to go.
<Tonio_> ScottK: anyway I have both installed
<ScottK> Debian isn't going to use it either.
<Tonio_> ScottK: I think k3b uses the kde one
<Tonio_> okay
<ScottK> Jonathan Thomas is, I'm pretty sure, the one that was lookinjg into the details.
<Tonio_> I have to investigate, but it would be nice to get that fixed...
<ScottK> Yeah.
<Tonio_> ScottK: okay I'll check with him
 * Sput working on dbus systray support in time for feature freeze
<ScottK> \o/
<ScottK> Go Sput go.
<Sput> ...in a way that it should also work in the qt-only version in Gnome
<Sput> (assuming that ubuntu patches gnome to support StatusNotifier)
<ScottK> Excellent (since we're building both)
<ScottK> They are
<Sput> that's why I'm not taking the shortcut of simply using kdelibs for that :)
<EagleScreen> I think the plan to renew samba shares is a great idea
<EagleScreen> you should talk KDE upstream about include your changes in KDE upstream for future major releases
<tomplast> ScottK: Goodevening Scott. Do you have time today or should I try with Riddel?
<sgh> Riddell: my knetworkmanager just went "offline" like yesterday. Again killing knetworkmanager and nm-applet->"Enable networking" fixed it.
<tomplast> Riddel: Hi! As ScottK seems unavailable, do you think you can spare some time to discuss with me the matter of whether to include usb-modeswitch in the default installation or not?
<yuriy_work> sgh: sounds like a network-manager bug, combined with knetworkmanager lacking the option to reenable it
<vorian> tomplast: why not use the mailing list?
<tomplast> Yeah, I suppose I could..
<tomplast> Or I could wait a little, I guess I could collect some more info.
 * tomplast thinks
<sgh> yuriy_work: yes, knetworkmanager actually does say "Network management disabled", but without any way to enable it.
 * vorian thinks its good to get input from all people who may not want to read scrollback in IRC
<Quintasan> hmm
 * Quintasan is back from snowboarding trip
<neversfelde> bug 518996 needs a sponsor
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 518996 in k9copy "New upstream release 2.3.5" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/518996
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: I can take a look at it
<neversfelde> Thank you
 * shtylman_ wants to add more tiling features to kwin
<shtylman_> like tile into quadrants :)
<shtylman_> Riddell: was the kdm theme issue resolved?
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: one thought, the kde dh sequence is part of pkg-kde-tools, so dropping the build-dependency is not such a good idea even if pkg-kde-tools gets pulled in indirectly
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: I read somewhere, that it is not necessary, but I can add it again
<JontheEchidna> I would feel better about sponsoring it until I could read whatever you read, thanks.
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: I cannot find it and I probably mixed it up with quilt and source format 3.0. I add it again. Can cdbs be removed?
<Lex79> I think if you use -with kde, pkg-kde-tools is necessary
<Lex79> cdbs is not needed if you use dh, imo
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: yes, cdbs can be remove
<JontheEchidna> d
<yuriy_work> JontheEchidna: :o you have competition http://gnomejournal.org/article/90/interview-with-jonathan-thomas-creator-of-the-openshot-video-editor
<JontheEchidna> whoa
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: I attached a corrected version to the bug report
<shtylman_> fancy new kde webpage
<shtylman_> ryanakca: ^ ... ;( no kubuntu page yet..
<shtylman_> tear
<nixternal> wow, kde.org only has Kubuntu for KDE 3 packages..nice
<nixternal> subliminal message?
<shtylman_> haha
#kubuntu-devel 2010-02-09
<jjesse> test
<Riddell> jussio1: maco wonders why she can't connect to quassel core
<freeflying> Riddell: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/ailurus
<freeflying> Riddell: do you have some mins to review it? thx
<ghostcube> o/
<Quintasan> Lex79: lol, metapackage failed at lpia build :O
<Sput> Riddell: I think jussi01 moves/moved servers
<jussi01> Sput: who what?
<Sput> <Riddell> jussio1: maco wonders why she can't connect to quassel core
<Sput> didn't you ask me something about that yesterday?
<jussi01> oh, its on ubottu.com currently
<jussi01> please apologise, I was tired and forgot to let her know about this temporary change
<jussi01> should be back up on jussi01.com in the near future (read: tonight)
<NCommander> Riddell: not sure if you saw, I uploaded kebindings last night to ninjas
<NCommander> and unbroke the world :-)
<jussi01> NCommander: the world is unbroke? o.O
<NCommander> jussi01: well KDE anyway
<jussi01> NCommander: oh, ok then...  :D
<markey> hey guys, any ETA for KDE SC 4.4 backports? :)
<markey> would love to upgrade
<markey> (Karmic)
<EagleScreen> markey: it will be soon, be patient
<markey> great :)
<Lure> any progress with virtuoso 6.1 for lucid?
<apachelogger> markey: it is not even released yet?! :P
<markey> apachelogger:
<markey> http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.4/
<markey> :>
<apachelogger> well clearly not published to the frontpage, so I suppose it is still not live?
<tsimpson> apachelogger: it on the front page when I look
<babalu> apachelogger: it is in the front page: www.kde.org; it's that the packages for kubuntu aren't ready yet
<apachelogger> oh my oh my
<apachelogger> Nightrose: new kde.org got a problem with notifying the browser of new content
<apachelogger> or for some reason my chromium refused to reload properly
<shtylman_> its been quiet today... a little too quiet...
<daskreech> hi guys
<daskreech> Is there any special steps for someone using Virtuoso to upgrade to KDE 4.4 final?
<Riddell> daskreech: make sure vituosoconverter is installed
<daskreech> THat's not done as a depends?
<Riddell> it's a recommends so it should be installed without asking
<Riddell> virtuosoconverter
<daskreech> hm ok
<daskreech> Will that be in the release notes?
<Riddell> can do
<JontheEchidna> so.... anybody uploading stuff from bzr yet?
<JontheEchidna> I guess we're waiting on Riddell and his script?
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: there were some last minute tarball updates, I do not knwo, if this blocks anything
<JontheEchidna> probably not that much, I wouldn't think.
<maco2> JontheEchidna: Riddell  says we're waiting on testers
<JontheEchidna> lucid or karmic?
<neversfelde> Karmic isn't finished
<JontheEchidna> sorry for not being around to package... still adjusting to school, but I can test for lucid at least
<maco2> he says akonadi needs updated (there's a new version) and kdelibs needs updated
 * JontheEchidna ninjas up
<JontheEchidna> I can do akonadi
<neversfelde> I can testbuild the new kdelibs tarball, but it will last 1,5 h with my hardware?
<maco2> i'm installing 4.4 on karmic
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: I can do it in 45 mins
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: than probably you should do it :)
 * JontheEchidna hugs his laptop
<JontheEchidna> school blocking IRC doesn't help :(
<neversfelde> it is annoying that KDE updates a tarball 3 hours before they release. They should have really postponed the release.
<neversfelde> especially, when it is kdelibs
<Tm_T> neversfelde: oh, let's see what that update was...
<crimsun> maco2: do you have plans to work on bug 66551 before I merge it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 66551 in hunspell-en-us "Application names should be in the dictionaries" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/66551
<Tm_T> neversfelde: awww, last minute api change =)
<neversfelde> Tm_T: "to fix a severe dbus connection leak and a BIC api problem in
<neversfelde> highlighterinterface"
<neversfelde> :)
<Tm_T> yes
<maco2> crimsun: if ya want, i can just merge it and fix that bug all in one o
<maco2> *go
<maco2> i have cookie under my g key
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: if it helps, you could use my Quassel server?
<Riddell> karmic needs kdebindings fixes
 * Riddell makes it sew
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: I think they're blocking the ports that IRC uses. they may even only have a whitelist of port traffic that's allowed
<JontheEchidna> since I can't send mail via smtp either
<neversfelde> apachelogger: by the way, do you use the chroot on my server or is it outdated?
<crimsun> maco2: if you can fix it in 5 minutes, go for it. I'm about to dput.
<JontheEchidna> Ok, kde4libs pbuilding. will update akonadi in the meantime
<maco2> crimsun: oh. then dput and ill fix it later
<maco2> itll take me longer than that to apt-get source, debuild -S, and pbuild
<neversfelde> are there any extragear packages?
<neversfelde> s/packages/tarballs
<JontheEchidna> I've not seen any yet on ktown
<neversfelde> JontheEchidna: where are they normally on ktown?
<neversfelde> I cannot find a dir called extragear
<JontheEchidna> neversfelde: 4.4.0/extragear, usually
<neversfelde> ok
<Riddell> probably for the best
<Riddell> attica is out of date for karmic
 * Riddell updates
<JontheEchidna> kde4libs w/ new is about half built, will be done in 20 or 30 mins
<JontheEchidna> hopefully it'll just need to be a tarball switch for the karmic backports. that'd be really convenient
<Riddell> did we get the second kdebase-runtime update?
<JontheEchidna> ugh, got to go. will leave the build running in the car, but I won't get home for another hour or so
<Riddell> no we didn't, I'll get onto kdebase-runtime b
<neversfelde> there was a second kdebase-runtime update?
<Riddell> yep
<neversfelde> Riddell: shall I update the karmic package?
<Trouble> 4.4 packaging in progress! \o/
<Riddell> neversfelde: I'll do karmic too, else tars will get out of sync
<neversfelde> Riddell: k
<nixternal> oi oi
<EagleScreen> in which PPA will you put 4.4.0 for karmic?
<Riddell> staging then updates
<Riddell> no
<Riddell> staging then backports
<neversfelde> :)
<Riddell> uploading virtuoso virtuosoconverter and oxygen-icons to the archive
<Riddell> just to get things started :)
<nixternal> jjesse: config-desktop doesn't validate fyi
<jjesse> yay
<nixternal> jjesse: bzr up/pull
<nixternal> no changes made to config-desktop, but there is a bunch of new and updated docs
<nixternal> config-desktop isn't finished, so I am not to worried about it not validating/building right now
<jjesse> nixternal: will work on it tonight
<nixternal> roger that...getting ready to work on my bugs topic to finish that up
<nixternal> want to have a package ready this week
<nixternal> speaking of that, where the hell has darkwingduck been
<Quintasan> Riddell: Are you sure that that kdebase-workspace "b" upload will fix it?
<Riddell> Quintasan: fix what?
<Riddell> kdebase-runtime is what got the b upload
<Quintasan> hmm,
<Riddell> kdebindings is what's blocking karmic and that's compiling
<Quintasan> Riddell: anyways, kdebase karmic's build fails to install kdebase-workspace-dev, I wonder why
<Riddell> because python-kde4 won't install
<Quintasan> oh
<Quintasan> Riddell: Is anyone working on it?
<Quintasan> argh bindings
<Quintasan> nvm
<JontheEchidna> kde4libs just needs a tarball swap and akonadi just needs a tarball swap + changelog entry
<JontheEchidna> debdiff for akonadi: http://pastebin.com/f3b813246
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: I'm not sure, did I push your notifications patch (Printer Applet) to bzr?
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: you did, iirc. I did backport some fixes to the patch
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: I'll upload akonadi to lucid and (for karmic) ninjas
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: good, I was in a mood for some work and then I figured out LP sucks so much and it won't let me connect :/
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: so if kde4libs is up I guess I can do the mass lucid upload
<Riddell> s/up/known to work/
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<Quintasan> yeah, I'm readying my connection for update then :P
 * Quintasan goes to bed
<Quintasan> good night
<TomasuAway> I'm doing a kde 4.4 release thing tonight, and I'm having a little trouble installing the rc packages from the ppa/beta repo, there seems to be a few conflicts..
<Quintasan> TomasuAway: You'd better wait for 4.4 release, will save you few hundreds of MBs to download
<Quintasan> it's few hours away
<TomasuAway> I only have a couple hours or so before I have to leave...
<TomasuAway> the rc is better than nothing at all.
<Riddell> TomasuAway: are you on karmic?
<Quintasan> TomasuAway: I usually go to /var/cache/apt/archives and install the problematic file with  sudo dpkg --force-overwrite <deb file> but it's not recommended
<TomasuAway> Riddell: yes.
<TomasuAway> it will let me install many of the updated packages, but it looks like its going to leave a bunch as 4.3
<TomasuAway> and I cant forsee that going well
<Riddell> TomasuAway: want to test what we have for 4.4.0?
<TomasuAway> sure :)
 * daskreech winks at TomasuAway
<TomasuAway> daskreech: ;)
<Riddell> TomasuAway: hmm actually it's not ready yet
<Riddell> maybe in half an hour
<Trouble> lol
<TomasuAway> Riddell: I can wait a bit. hopefully it all works, I have to leave in about two hours, then I'll have another hour at the place I'm giving the presentation to get fully ready
<TomasuAway> but I dont know what their internet will be like
 * ryanakca is waiting until 4.4.0 hits the archives before dist-upgrading to lucid... I don't want to upgrade to whatever KDE version is currently in lucid and then have to redownload all of KDE again.
<neversfelde> I retried several packages in ninja ppa, seems to work now
<neversfelde> well, except for lpia
<neversfelde> Riddell: I'll move the packages over to staging, once they build. Is that ok?
<Riddell> 4.4.0 uploading to lucid
<ryanakca> Can the KCC make people Ubuntu Contributing Developers? I'm guessing I can't really go Prospective Developer -> Developer whenever I get enough experience to join core-dev?
<TomasuAway> Riddell: whats the average time on uploading kde? I imagine it might take a while
<neversfelde> Riddell: ofcourse I talked about the karmic backport
<Riddell> neversfelde: we need to move over the packages except the ones with 4.4.0a or b versions, those need re-uploaded
<Riddell> else karmic will have larger version numbers than lucid
<Lex79> namasté o/
<JontheEchidna> So it seems now that K3b uses KAuth that the only thing using libpolkit-qt0 is the PolicyKit systemsettings module displaying things that use PolicyKit
<Riddell> TomasuAway: depends on the net connection.  it's 360MB
<TomasuAway> Riddell: I meant on how long it'll take you to upload, or whom ever is uploading ;)
<JontheEchidna> ...which at the moment thanks to the efforts of Ubuntu is probably just PolicyKit itself
<neversfelde> Riddell: so delete every a nad b packages?
<JontheEchidna> the SS module also doesn't show things using PolicyKit-1, so it's sorta useless/confusing at the moment
<neversfelde> s/nad/and
<Riddell> neversfelde: don't copy them from ninjas to staging
<Riddell> neversfelde: rather download the source from ninjas, rename to remove the a/b and upload to staging
<JontheEchidna> I'm pinging dario freddi to see what his opinion is on the dialog
<neversfelde> Riddell: k, I'lll do it
<JontheEchidna> also all KAuth dialogs seem to be giving this cryptic "error message 4", will have to see what's up with that...
<Riddell> neversfelde: but not until it's all compiled in ninjas preferably :)
<neversfelde> yes
<neversfelde> can I delete the packes in staging?
<neversfelde> well, except for koffice, I need to improve it ths week
<Riddell> neversfelde: yes go ahead
<JontheEchidna> Not building kdebase-workspace with old-PolicyKit support would kick 202 kB of archives off the CD
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: sounds like a good plan
<Riddell> gosh we're 5MB under for i386
<JontheEchidna> all that space-shaving payed off :)
<JontheEchidna> debian picked up k3b-extrathemes too, so no diff there
<Riddell> lovely
<Riddell> incase anyone missed it, UDS in Belgium May 10th to 14th (probably)
<JontheEchidna> I get out of school the 6th. I could possibly make it
<Riddell> yay
<Riddell> TomasuAway: all uploaded, did you time it? :)
<TomasuAway> no, but its darn close to a half hour
<TomasuAway> :D
<TomasuAway> so its all in lucid? or the beta repo?
<TomasuAway> or rather it was closer to 15 minutes...
<Riddell> in lucid
<TomasuAway> ah nice.
<TomasuAway> so yeah, 17minutes give or take ;D
 * TomasuAway goes to do an update
<babalu> what about for karmic?
<Riddell> just uploaded akonadi which should unblock it
<babalu> what do you mean?
<Riddell> it's in progresss
<babalu> Riddell: ok :D
<babalu> Riddell: should i go to sleep or wait a little?
<daskreech> babalu: Lynx is full of testers :) so get them sorted there first then it should be much simpler to get good koala packages without great disruption
<TomasuAway> hmm, trying to dist upgrade, seems theres a few conflicts :o
<JontheEchidna> hmm, we might have to make soprano-daemon depend on the virtuoso stack, to prevent getting bug reports like bug 517962 from gnome users
<ubottu> Bug 517962 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/517962 is private
 * JontheEchidna unprivates
<JontheEchidna> I really, really wish upstream would fix bug 321281 :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 321281 in kdebase "krunner crashed with signal 7 in KPixmapCache::Private::mmapFile()" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/321281
<JontheEchidna> 111 duplicates
<persia> What is "signal 7" ?
 * persia can't find it in signal(7)
<JontheEchidna> I believe it's SEGV
<persia> That's 11
<JontheEchidna> oh, yeah
<persia> and it's not a SEGV, because I can recognise those from the stacktrace, and it's the wrong stacktrace.
<JontheEchidna> apparently the KPixmapCache code is really scary, or somesuch
<persia> Still, it would help to know the nature of the issue.  Otherwise it's hard to fix, even for someone who dares the code :)
<persia> I think it's either SIGBUS or SIGEMT, but I don't know which is correct for Ubuntu.
<JontheEchidna> ah, basically whenever an app regenerates the pixmap cache/creates a new one the crash occurs (like when compositing is turned on or off, or the theme changes)
<persia> That's probably SIGBUS then.  SIGEMT ought only happen for emulators.
<persia> SIGBUS is usually the result of bad pointer arithmetic.
<JontheEchidna> hmm, comment code in the same function says they're already trying to do things to prevent a SIGBUS
<JontheEchidna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/372818/
<JontheEchidna> (crashes at line 42)
<persia> Hrm.  I wonder if it is related.  If info->file->size() is greater than info->available, I imagine something odd might happen when one attempts to map, but I'm not sure I really understand what info->available means.
<TomasuAway> Riddell: is there a special server I should be downloading from? I seem to be getting only 4.3.98 packages which I assume is the rc releases...
<persia> JontheEchidna: But given that comment, I suspect it's feasible to construct a small client program that always exposes the bug that could be used for instrumentation on iteration to resolve it.
<TomasuAway> it seems its also going to install virtuoso 5.x. kde 4.4 seems to have a hard dependency on 6.1 afaik
<neversfelde> how can I do an apt-get source or an dget from a private ppa?
<Lex79> neversfelde: to doing with apt-get source you have to add in sources.list the entry with "deb-src"
<persia> neversfelde: I don't think you can dget from a p3a
<neversfelde> gnah, I copied over several binaries to staging and it is pretty late here now
<neversfelde> a and b need to be removed, but I am bot sure, if I can do it today :(
<Lex79> you can browse, you have to go in https://user:password@private-ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ninjas/ppa/ubuntu/
#kubuntu-devel 2010-02-10
<Lex79> neversfelde: if you have to go to bed I can finish your work, just let me know
<neversfelde> I think the karmic backport should be done in ninjas in a few minutes, but I cannot copy it over to staging today
<neversfelde> too late
<JontheEchidna> persia: oh wow, I made an app with an infinite while loop that makes and deletes a 5 MB pixmapcache. I toggled desktop effects and plasma-desktop crashed with a glibc :D
<JontheEchidna> totally reproducible too
<persia> JontheEchidna: Cool!  Which signal?
<JontheEchidna> signal 6 I think (SIGABRT?)
<JontheEchidna> http://paste.ubuntu.com/372828/
<JontheEchidna> interesting bits are in thread 1
<JontheEchidna> memory corruption perhaps?
<persia> this=0x6 is *definitely* wrong.
<persia> (frame #14)
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<persia> I'd have to inspect the code to be sure, but I bet there's a function call whose return value isn't checked in QHashData::free_helper
<persia> It's usually a 3-4 line patch to wrap that sort of call in a return value checker, which sorts the bug 90% of the time.
<ubottu> Bug 90 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/90 is private
<persia> But since I program c++ by IRC consensus, I'll leave that to you :)
<TomasuAway> so virtuoso 6.1 seems to have hit, but it wont install, says it cant run the pre-depend on virtuoso-opensource-6.0-bin
<TomasuAway> says it might be a dependency cycle?
<JontheEchidna> persia: I got a different backtrace this time: http://paste.ubuntu.com/372833/
<TomasuAway> anyone know how to fix that?
<persia> JontheEchidna: It's the same issue: you're still calling free(0x06)
<Lex79> TomasuAway: remove all virtuoso packages from your system and install virtuoso-nepomuk
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I wonder why 0x6. what's special about that address?
<TomasuAway> ah
<JontheEchidna> I fear that this will turn into a heisenbug the minute I put it to gdb
<TomasuAway> Lex79: ok, did that. was it supposed to install the other virtuoso packages?
<Lex79> virtuoso-nepomuk is the right package to run nepomuk in kde, and you should install virtuosoconverter package too
<Lex79> to convert the virtuoso 5 database to virtuoso 6
<neversfelde> worked for me
<Lex79> what?
<neversfelde> changing the database from 4.4 rc3 to 4.4 final and virtuosoo 6
<Lex79> neversfelde: can you find your files indixed in dolphin? not here :(
<JontheEchidna> E: Couldn't configure pre-depend virtuoso-opensource-6.0-bin for virtuoso-opensource-6.0, probably a dependency cycle.
<neversfelde> I am not sure why, but it is working again, bangarang likes it
<neversfelde> Lex79:?
<Lex79> uhm? nevermind :)
 * neversfelde is confused  again
<neversfelde> anyway, time to sleep. n8 everyone
<TomasuAway> I dont seem to see a virtuosoconverter package
<Lex79> https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtuosoconverter
<TomasuAway> thanks for the help guys, off to do the kde presentation
<Riddell> TomasuAway: around?
<Riddell> oh no gone
<txwikinger> Hi Riddell.. still up?
<Riddell> hi TomasuAway
<Riddell> nope
<Riddell> hi txwikinger
<ScottK> Riddell: How's the snow.  It's really nice here in California.
<txwikinger> ScottK: The snow here is very nice too
<txwikinger> Man .. why is everything always working less everytime I upgrade?
<Riddell> ScottK: deep and getting deeper
<Riddell> txwikinger: what's up?
<jepong> any update about KDE SC 4.4 updates?
<Riddell> jepong: karmic or lucid?
<jepong> karmic...
<jepong> :-)
<Riddell> jepong: hang around for an hour and we'll need testers
<jepong> ok... thanks...
<jepong> im just SO excited... you know... hehehehe
<maco2> ScottK: Riddell and i walked ~3mi through the meter deep snow yesterday!
<crimsun> are we supposed to be impressed? ;)
<Riddell> and I hadn't slept in 30 hours
<crimsun> you kids are young; that's nothing
<Riddell> well the thing that slowed us down was me going "ooh that snow's a metre deep, what happens if I jump in it?"
<crimsun> hah
<maco2> i kept telling him he was going to get snow in his boots
<maco2> finally he started whinging about having snow up his trousers
<ryanakca> hehe :D
<shtylman> http://www.shtylman.com/archives/164
<shtylman> for the little things ;)
<TomasuAway> Riddell: back now :)
<TomasuAway> presentation went ok, cept for forgetting to install a crap load of stuff
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i managed to install the package on a brand new install on a friends pc..hope that qualifies
<Riddell> shadeslayer: lucid or karmic?
<shadeslayer> karmic :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: from ninjas?
<apachelogger> neversfelde: outdated
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i filed a bug for a backport of kopete-facebook
<Riddell> TomasuAway: well done
<TomasuAway> thanks
<shadeslayer> one sec...
<shadeslayer> bug 513825
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 513825 in karmic-backports "Please backport kopete-facebook" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/513825
<TomasuAway> Riddell: so what repo was I supposed to use? the us lucid mirror multiplex didnt seem to give me 4.4, I was stuck with 4.3.9x or which ever (RC3)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ^^
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i might have to leave anytime... so any other info you need?
<shadeslayer> ok well bye...
<apachelogger> ScottK: ^
<Riddell> TomasuAway: https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging/ but it's still compiling
<TomasuAway> ah, I thought you meant it was uploaded to lucid earlier today
<ghostcube> ehlo humans :) and ninjas
<serenity> hi. In the kubuntu-backports-ppa now complete, or are there any missing packages yet?
<serenity> oh, i've just seen it. There is only l10n in it
<apachelogger> Riddell: I cant retry kdebase builds in staging :(
<apachelogger> lp comes up with error
<apachelogger> uhm
<apachelogger> I feel lost
 * serenity reaches apachelogger a cookie
<apachelogger> uha
<apachelogger> serenity: thx :)
<apachelogger> Riddell, Lex79: it seems kdeplasma-addons was binary copied from ninja and thus links against all sorts of a and b versions
<apachelogger> uploading ppa2
<apachelogger> same issue for utils
<apachelogger> something is still wrong about kdebase :S
<Tm_T> Riddell: you're aware that http://kde.org/info/4.4.0.php#binary has link to http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4-rc-1 ?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: hngh
<apachelogger> ok I dont get it
<apachelogger> either soyuz is super silly or I am
<apachelogger> well, I need to get some rest, if someone could look into utils, addons and kdebase I think the packages should be good
<apachelogger> didn't hit no file conflicts here anyway
<jussi01> apachelogger: definately you :P
<jussi01> so anyone care to tell me how the builds are going on 4.4 karmic?
<Quintasan> jussi01: not good
<jussi01> Quintasan: :(
<Quintasan> Soyuz is stupid as hell and won't find kdebase-workspace-bin package even though its there
<Quintasan> :/
 * jussi01 is hoping to have a nice karmic 4.4 version for the release party tomorrow
 * jussi01 cries
<neversfelde> I added the akonadiserver startup fix, that upstream suggested to include on the packagers list. Will also do this for the Karmic backport in staging.
<Quintasan> neversfelde: awesome, but again, how the hell we are supposed to release when PPA fails :/
<neversfelde> Quintasan: PPA fails?
<Quintasan> neversfelde: last time I checked it kdebase still fails on karmic's build
<Quintasan> says kdebase-workspace-bin will not be installed
<Quintasan> oh awesome
<Quintasan> now LPIA only faisl
<Quintasan> grr
<Quintasan> fails*
<Quintasan> python-kde4
<neversfelde> Riddell fixed this, it was a problem with kdebindings
<Quintasan> neversfelde: not on lpia
<neversfelde> mhh, you are right, some packages failed in staging
<Quintasan> make fails at some point
<Quintasan> :/
<neversfelde> Quintasan: no kdebase-runtime package in staging, I'll fix it
<apachelogger> I did see runtime in staging?
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I uploaded it a few minutes ago
<apachelogger> no, I meant earlier
<apachelogger> oh well
<apachelogger> who knows
<markey> apachelogger: hey ho. got any ETA for 4.4. packages, with Qt 4.6.1?
<markey> I could really put that to good use now, need 4.6.1 for work
<neversfelde> it wasn't there, probably someone copied ofer 4.4.0b and removed it, because the b has to go first. At least there is a diff to 4.4.0b.
<apachelogger> markey: nope, we are trying to sort the last few packages
<apachelogger> neversfelde: in that case that might be the root of all evil
<neversfelde> apachelogger: yes, everything should build after kdebase-runtime is finished
<neversfelde> I hope :)
<markey> got an idea how long it could take, approximately?
<markey> it would spare me rebuilding Qt
<markey> (takes ages)
<apachelogger> markey: 6 hrs granted the issue neversfelde fixed is the one that causes troubles
<markey> ah ok
<markey> apachelogger: is Qt itself already packaged?
<apachelogger> could be ealier, depending ont he traffic of PPA builds
<markey> I could upgrade Qt first, I guess
<apachelogger> markey: unlikely, from my experience intermixing Qt with older versions of KDE is like jumping of a bridge
<apachelogger> but if you care to try it.... ;)
<markey> hmm yeah, I was wondering that too, if that would work out well
<markey> could go wrong
<markey> so maybe I'll better wait for the complete thing
<Riddell> morning
<Riddell> what's the crack?
<nixternal> build problems this morning or what?
<nixternal> my inbox was loaded with messages
<apachelogger> plasma-addons is looking good now
<apachelogger> utils is dep-wait on kdebase
<apachelogger> kdebase is also building
<apachelogger> Riddell, nixternal: seems that neversfelde's kdebase-runtime upload fixed all remaining build issues, so we can proceed to install testing soonish
<neversfelde> kdebindings will probably fail for lpia
<apachelogger> well, screw lpia for now :P
<apachelogger> neversfelde: btw, I think I searched for "runtime" hence I got a hit on kdepim-runtime, which I apparently read as base :S
<neversfelde> hehe
<apachelogger> oh wellz, time for my shot
<apachelogger> afk
<Riddell> nobody uses lpia we don't care about it
<Riddell> seele: what's the plan for this evening?
<seele> Riddell: well.. chuck sent out an eamil cancelling the meeting.. i'm pretty sure maco is on the list
<seele> Riddell: he might reschedule it for tomorrow night, but wont know until later
<Quintasan> apachelogger, neversfelde: ping me when I can start upgrading
<Quintasan> both Lucid and Karmic -_-
<shtylman_> virtuoso has a dependency cycle
<shtylman_> any known fix for that?
<shtylman_> in lucid that is
<binarylooks> shtylman_: i did a sudo apt-get install virtuoso-opensource-6.0-bin
<binarylooks> then the aptitude update full-upgrade worked again
<shtylman_> binarylooks: cool
<binarylooks> shtylman_: but now I have a dpkg error in update-initramfs for the kernel
<binarylooks> some firmware.sh not found :-(
<maco2> seele: im not on the calug list
<shtylman_> binarylooks: same
<shtylman_> binarylooks: not sure how to get around that yet
<binarylooks> shtylman_: s**t, it's stuck now, manual dpkg --configure -a does not resolve it.
<shtylman_> binarylooks: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/519855
<seele> he posted it on ubuntu planet and twitter too..
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 519855 in udev "update-initramfs fails: ./lib/udev/firmware.sh does not exist" [High,Triaged]
<seele> and ubuntu-md
<seele> not -dc though
<binarylooks> seele: thanks, thats a communication channel overkill :-)
<apachelogger> kdebase done, kdeplasma-addons done, kdepim in progress, kdeutils retried
<daskreech> shtylman: install virtuosoconverter
<apachelogger> neversfelde: ko 2.1.1 was already copied somewhere, wasnt it?
<neversfelde> apachelogger: no, I have to fix some install files
<neversfelde> delete it, if it is a problem, ich can reupload
<apachelogger> ok, better to delete it, than accidently copy it along with KDE 4.4 I guess
<neversfelde> +1
<shtylman_> Riddell: line 19 of ethais.xml (the kdm theme) has "background=true", this needs to be removed otherwise the rectangle gets shown on all desktops in a multi monitor setup
<shtylman_> not sure where you guys keep the patches for that so I figured telling you about that little change would be easier :)
<Quintasan> apachelogger: well if we don't care about lpia can't Riddell copy packages over already?
<apachelogger> nope
<Quintasan> why so?
<apachelogger> pim and utils are still building + we need QA
<Quintasan> oh I see
<Quintasan> QA _-_
<Quintasan> apachelogger: sounds little funny coming from you :P
<apachelogger> how so?
<Quintasan> I just remembered someone ranting about lack of QA and someone said we never done that in past, if I'm not mistaken it wast you :P
<Quintasan> was*
<apachelogger> there was sensible QA done :P
<Quintasan> :D
<apachelogger> at the time I had ultimate control over the publishing process
 * apachelogger piped packages through all sorts of testing VMs before uploading
<Quintasan> awesome
<Quintasan> looks like we are calling for trouble with 4.4 :P
<Trouble> Someone want some trouble? ;-)
<Quintasan> :3
 * Quintasan sents Trouble to apachelogger
<neversfelde> kdeutils i386 is still waiting for libkonq5-dev
 * Trouble sits on apachelogger
<apachelogger> neversfelde: just leave it like that
<apachelogger> should go into retry any minute now
 * apachelogger notes that dep-wait retries seem to go to buildd immediately, while regular retry goes into the regular score chain
<apachelogger> that is based of a most recent observation though ;)
 * Quintasan notes he sould read less and work more
<Quintasan> damn those visual novels, and at first I said - "Who the hell is reading this?!"
<apachelogger> neversfelde: do we even have a release nus ready?
<neversfelde> apachelogger: no idea, I can have a look at it
<neversfelde> in a few minutes
 * Quintasan can write
<Quintasan> but I'm not sure if it will be good :P
<Quintasan> We are going to put it in backports?
<neversfelde> 4:4.4.0a-0ubuntu1.1~ppa2 is not overridden by the official 4:4.4.0-0ubuntu1 package. Why do we do this :(.
<apachelogger> neversfelde: huh?
<neversfelde> apachelogger: this is kdebase-workspace
<neversfelde> I tested the upgrade from ninja ppa
<apachelogger> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<Quintasan> lol
<apachelogger> well, the thing is, from my experience it is a bad idea to upgrade the own system via ninja ppa :S
<neversfelde> same problem for kdebase-runtime
 * Quintasan hits apachelogger
<neversfelde> apachelogger: someone has to test it ;)
<apachelogger> well yeah
<apachelogger> via VM or chroot
<Quintasan> backports, staging ppa, updates ppa or where?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: backports if I am not mistaken
<Quintasan> I have lucid VM and my system is running Karmic
<apachelogger> of course my demands for a clear policy on this did not lead to a written down policy
<apachelogger> so I suppose it is up to whomever decides to move the pkgs
<apachelogger> Nightrose: where does one put once picture for the new user_conf.php thingy on kde.org?
<apachelogger> meh, my back is killing me, bbiab
 * Trouble stops sitting on apachelogger
<Nightrose> apachelogger: not sure tbh
<Nightrose> apachelogger: *hug*
<Quintasan> apachelogger: shall I also mention virtuosoconverter?
<Nightrose> there is a userpics dit in /www or so
<Nightrose> probably there
<binarylooks> if you should need QA testers from staging. i'm up for mischief
<Quintasan> who do I poke with news for kubuntu.org?
<Trouble> I'm willing to install from Staging too when the problems are ironed out and everything is built :-p
<binarylooks> (libkonq5 still missing)
<seele> Riddell: i think justin is going to suggest doing the talks on Friday at Fudruckers
<maco2> seele: i'll tell him
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I think we should retry kdeutils i386?
<apachelogger> neversfelde: go ahead
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I wrote announcement, bit of copypasta but who cares? :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: is that thingy necessary for karmic?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: neversfelde will care :P
<Quintasan> that thingy?
<apachelogger> virtuosoconverter
<Quintasan> if you have used virtuoso 5.0.12 you sure will
<Quintasan> since the database format has changed in Virtuoso 6
<apachelogger> let me rephrase that
<binarylooks> isn't libkonq5 neede for kdeutils?
<neversfelde> amd64 is finished
<apachelogger> did we deploy karmic packages with virtuoso 5.0
<neversfelde> I think we did
<Quintasan> virtuoso-opensource	 5.0.12-0ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa1
<Quintasan> in Kubuntu Beta Backports
<neversfelde>  virtuoso-opensource - 5.0.12-0ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa1
<Quintasan> we must have done it since KDE now depends on virtuoso
<Quintasan> sesame won't longer work
<apachelogger> Quintasan: it does not
<apachelogger> you can build without
<Quintasan> bur most of nepomuk features will not work
<Quintasan> bur
<Quintasan> but*
<Quintasan> damn
<Quintasan> shall I add HTML formatting tags so it will be just copy paste after we are ready?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: the question is if they did not work
<apachelogger> because only if we made a kde 4.4 beta/rc deployment with virt 5.0 we need to advertise the converter to karmic users
<apachelogger> otherwise we can just ignore it
<apachelogger> neversfelde: am I right that all packages are built (besides utils which is about to be finished)?
<neversfelde> apachelogger: looks good
<binarylooks> i still get:   ark: Depends: libkonq5 (>= 4:4.4.0a) but 4:4.4.0-0ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa1 is to be installed.
<neversfelde> mhh
<neversfelde> I'll have a look
<apachelogger> yah
<apachelogger> wait
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I think anyone who installed KDE from beta backports has virtuoso 5.0.12
<apachelogger> new x86 is not built
<Quintasan> then it must be mentioned
<apachelogger> old pkgs are still published
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I still have 5.0.12 installed
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I did not :P\
<neversfelde> everything is fine with kdeutils
<Quintasan> apachelogger: well anyways I have the announcement ready
<apachelogger> neversfelde might want to read it
<Quintasan> neversfelde: http://pastebin.com/f72f85d70
<Trouble> It was announced in the news for KDE 4.4 RC2 on kubuntu.org that "For both Lucid and Karmic, virtuoso packages are available. Install both the virtuoso-server and virtuoso-drivers packages to enable Nepomuk support."
<shtylman_> Riddell: so I tried to bzr branch the kdebase-workspace to make the changes to the debian patches and then do a merge request... but the ethais files are in some .tar.gz.uu and im not entirely sure how to handle that
<Quintasan> Trouble: makes sense, anyways the tool is needed
<neversfelde> Quintasan: KDE Software Compilation 4.4.0 in Backports
<neversfelde> in Backports?
<Trouble> I don't have virtuoso installed either :-P
<Quintasan> I also think we ought to get virtuoso to main
<binarylooks> (shouldn't we start promoting sudo add-apt-repository?)
<Quintasan> neversfelde: and where do you think they are going to be put after QA? :P
<neversfelde> Quintasan: Backports PPA
<Quintasan> oh lawd
<Quintasan> makes sense
<Quintasan> my mistake
<Quintasan> silly Quintasan
<apachelogger> oh well
<Riddell> shtylman_: it's uuencoded, debian packages can only manage ascii files
<apachelogger> so
<Riddell> shtylman_: see the commands in debian/rules for how to decode
<apachelogger> who else wants to test 4.4.0 for karmic?
<Quintasan> \o
<Quintasan> I do
<Riddell> shtylman_: what changes are needed?
<binarylooks> Me too. testing ahoy
<soee_> apachelogger: can i test it?
<apachelogger> https://edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/staging/
<maco2> apachelogger: my tests say kipiplugins go boom
<apachelogger> ^
<apachelogger> markey: ^
<Trouble> I'm in for testing... Downloading now
<maco2> apachelogger: it wants libkdcraw7 4.3.2 and we have libkdcraw8 4.4.0 in staging
<apachelogger> dont forget to remove the ppa after you are done again, otherwise you might end up with issues at some point :)
<binarylooks> i still have   ark: Depends: libkonq5 (>= 4:4.4.0a) but 4:4.4.0-0ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa1 is to be installed.
<binarylooks>  in staging
<apachelogger> maco2: that is because some silly packager made a lib pkg contain data files
<neversfelde> Quintasan: we have templates for the news, so no need to write it somwhere in a pastebin
<apachelogger> neversfelde: can you prepare a kipiplugin upload?
<apachelogger> it needs to be rebuilt against 4.4.0
<Quintasan> neversfelde: well, I rarley visit our homepage so I dunno :P
<shtylman_> Riddell: line 19 of the ethais.xml has background=true
<maco2> apachelogger: im actualy using ninjas not staging ppa right now, but theyve the same contents
<shtylman_> that needs to be removed otherwise the center rectangle shows on each screen with multiple monitors
<Quintasan> 500 mb
<Quintasan> HNGH
<maco2> neversfelde: i think the depends line needs to change on that upload because libkdcraw8 conflicts: libkdcraw7
<Riddell> shtylman_: so uudecode, untar, edit, retar, uuencode tarfile tarfile > tarfile.uu
<apachelogger> nono
<apachelogger> just rebuild
<apachelogger> all good
<apachelogger> neversfelde: ^
<Quintasan> dling
<maco2> why? are there magic macros somewhere?
<shtylman_> Riddell: ok... I will try that :)
<neversfelde> apachelogger: one moment, I will have a look at it after I prepared the news
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> I'd better move my .kde somewhere and start over fresh
<binarylooks> (i just ignored the ark 4.3.95 error)
<apachelogger> maco2: that stuff is defined by shlibs?!
<soee_> i have 2 updates blocked ark and the virtuoso-server
<apachelogger> you do not need virtuoso-server
<markey> apachelogger: awesome :) you reckon it's safe to upgrade? can't risk bricking my workstation right now ;)
<Trouble> Ark is being kept back for me too
<maco2> apachelogger: oooohmagic then
<apachelogger> markey: only issues at this point are held back packages or file conflicts
<apachelogger> nothing that cant be sorted though
<maco2> markey: do you define "bricked" as "no working GUI"?
<binarylooks> errors encountered in kdebase-workspace.bin kdebase-workspace plasma-desktop
<markey> maco2: well, I mean, just generally. crashing, not working, etc
<apachelogger> binarylooks: define errors
<binarylooks> which fild do you need
<binarylooks> *file
<apachelogger> all the output?
<Quintasan> I personally think KAlarm should use KDE notfications instead of ugly popup window
<Quintasan> it's not even at center of screen
<binarylooks> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/373392/
<maco2> apachelogger: Riddell says "but these libraries are versioned -dev for some reason"  (i dont fully know what this means)
<apachelogger> yes, so they can be used along each other :P
<apachelogger> though right
<apachelogger> neversfelde: build-dep needs to be changed
<apachelogger> oh well
<Quintasan> testin
<Quintasan> はは
<Quintasan> works
<Quintasan> awesome
<neversfelde> ok, news prepared
<neversfelde> Quintasan: I changed it a bit
<binarylooks> apachelogger: after doing another aptitude full-upgrade:
<binarylooks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/373396/
<apachelogger> Errors were encountered while processing:
<apachelogger>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-workspace-data_4%3a4.4.0-0ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa1_all.deb
<apachelogger> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Quintasan> neversfelde: awesome :)
<neversfelde> I have to go out for 15 min, brb
<binarylooks> now ark is there
<binarylooks> and success:
<binarylooks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/373398/
 * Quintasan wishes for better konq performance
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> !!!
<apachelogger> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-workspace-data_4%3a4.4.0-0ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa1_all.deb (--unpack):
<apachelogger>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/PolicyKit/policy/org.kde.ksysguard.processlisthelper.policy', which is also in package ksysguard 4:4.3.95-0ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa2
<binarylooks> restarting now
<apachelogger> bugy found, in the most inappropriate package -.-
<Trouble> You're right, Ark is no longer kept back
<Quintasan> apachelogger: it really should be in ksysguard, I wonder how to they manage to introduce problems like this
<Quintasan> Riddell: okay, gluon's refactor was completed, I will upload package today
<apachelogger> Quintasan: it looks more like a missing replaces
<binarylooks> apart from the netwrokmanager crash at shutdown everything worked nicely
<binarylooks> (dual screen splash ok)
<binarylooks> Qt: 4.6.1
<binarylooks> KDE Development Platform: 4.4.00 (KDE 4.4.0)
<Quintasan> hmm I need to get rid of dbg packages
<Quintasan> too much downloading
<Quintasan> time for some classical music I guess
<binarylooks> well changing plasma themes too often makes plasma or kwin crash but this was known for the final realise
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I can't catch JontheEchidna lately, do you know if he's busy with exams or something?
<apachelogger> dunno
<apachelogger> maybe just busy in general
<apachelogger> anyhow
<apachelogger> neversfelde, Quintasan: workspace... as I see it ksysguard needs to replace -data << 4.4.0
<apachelogger> gotta go
<neversfelde> what needs to be done with kipi-plugins?
<neversfelde> I cannot test anything, only Lucid here
<Quintasan> wth
<Quintasan> kwin just crashed
<shtylman_> thats unfortunate
<neversfelde> maco2, apachelogger: I copied over digikam and kipi-plugins from the beta-backports PPA, I think this is enough
<neversfelde> can someone have a look at that kdebase problem?
<Quintasan> awesome
<Quintasan> works really nice
<Trouble> Ok, all 4.4 packages installed, after apt-get -f install (after the initial install failed with the kdebase-workspace-data problem apachelogger found)
<Trouble> Restarting...
<Quintasan> Riddell: awesome news, uim provides a plasma widget for input method :P
<neversfelde> ok, I make workspace replace data << 4.4.0 then
 * shtylman_ my next goal will be a flipping clock screensaver :)
<neversfelde> err ksysguard
<Lex79> neversfelde: 4:4.4.0 (not 4.4.0)
<neversfelde> Lex79: yes, ofcourse
<Lex79> ok ;)
<KDesk> neversfelde: why not digikam version 1.1?
<neversfelde> KDesk: well, someone has to backport it first, if it is already in Karmic
<Trouble> Woo yay
<neversfelde> s/Karmic/Lucid
<Trouble> Upgraded from 4.4 rc2 to 4.4 stable successfuly
<Trouble> +l
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan: a bit busier than usual, but also the college'
<JontheEchidna> s stupid IT dept. has a crapton of ports blocked
<JontheEchidna> I guess I could try using... *shudder* web IRC
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: well I hoped if you have some time you could help me with icecc
<Quintasan> but I need to stop being lazy and fix network on the second machine
<JontheEchidna> what do you need help with?
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: icecc failed to connect somehow, I've tried changing IP of scheduler but that didn't help. I've got a new router and I have a different subnet but I was too lazy to fix it on other machine
 * apachelogger is feeling like crap
<apachelogger> oh, neversfelde did workspace \o/
<Quintasan> lol, I read "apachelogger is feeling like carp"
<apachelogger> soon we shall have 4.4
<persia> JontheEchidna: ssh-over-port-80 :)
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: 2 thoughts on the port blockage: tunnel via ssh; throw with stones after the dept. members
<JontheEchidna> lol
<apachelogger> blocking irc is so silly
<JontheEchidna> they block smtp too :/
<JontheEchidna> which leads me to believe they have a stupid whitelist of ports or something
<apachelogger> ssl'ed smtp too?
<apachelogger> because that is also so silly
<JontheEchidna> dunno, haven't messed with that
 * apachelogger would block plain smtp for sure :P
<apachelogger> anyhow
<JontheEchidna> yeah, smtp + ssl
<apachelogger> maybe the use microsoft's firewall solution of which I forgot the name
<apachelogger> that thingy comes with a wonderful 100% lockdown and one must unlock all sorts of crap
<Quintasan> >windows
<apachelogger> fortunately for stuff like pop and smtp that is only a load of work, for everything else it is a shitload of work
<Quintasan> :/
<apachelogger> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Forefront_Threat_Management_Gateway
<KDesk> python-kde4 (from the staging repo) depends on python2.5. Why 2.5 and not 2.6?
<apachelogger> hm
 * apachelogger will not apply his python loving charm here :P
<apachelogger> intersting indeed though
<apachelogger> KDesk: might be inherited from debian
<apachelogger> to me it seems like python-qt4 deps on 2.5, hence -kde4 deps on it as well
<JontheEchidna> the kdebindings packaging was synec recently
<JontheEchidna> *synced
<apachelogger> well, I think someone should look at it
<apachelogger> me being recently fallen in love with ecmascript is not that someone :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: btw, the plasma scripting stuff is total fun
<apachelogger> I always found plasma to be a fun software
<apachelogger> always the crashing and stuff :P
<JontheEchidna> hehe
<apachelogger> but the limitations of that scripting is just about the most awesome bit :P
<Riddell> python-kde4 and python-qt4 both depend on libpython2.6 and python >= 2.5 < 2.7
<Riddell> so that's fine
 * apachelogger has no clue how to script the adding of a tray widget AND the automagic enabling of widget embedding into said tray
<JontheEchidna> I think Riddell was working with upstream to work out the tray widget magic
<Riddell> apachelogger: see the script in kubuntu-default-settings
<apachelogger> Riddell: where?
<Riddell> in bzr
<apachelogger> yeah, where :P
<Riddell> assuming I committed it
<Riddell> share/apps/plasma-desktop/init or something
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> I commited something yesterday :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: but how did you do the embedding? from what I have seen there is no solution to that?
<Riddell> apachelogger: you have to set the config variabled manually
<Riddell> variables
<Riddell> to match what would be in plasma-desktoprc
<apachelogger> what would be in the rc is an applet itself from what I have seen today
<apachelogger> [Containments][4][Applets][17][Configuration][Applets][45]
<apachelogger> containment-id-trayapplet-id-confgurationoftrayapplet-subapplet-id
<apachelogger> Riddell: can you please commit something.... I have no clue how one would master something like that up with the limited API at hand
<apachelogger> possibly one could hack the rc file manually and then trigger a config reload of the tray widget
<apachelogger> but that also involves headache since one needs to get an appropriate id for the subapplet
<Riddell> apachelogger: committed
<Riddell> if possibly incorrectly
<Riddell> so are we good for 4.4 in karmic now?
<Riddell> no, waiting on -workspace to publish
<apachelogger> neversfelde: is the nus good to go?
<apachelogger> Riddell: I do not think that is save .... systray.currentConfigGroup = new Array("Applets", "1");
<apachelogger> as I see it the id must be unique
<Riddell> for a new one it should be safe
<Riddell> upgrade lesss so
<neversfelde> apachelogger: it probably needs some polishing. A Screenshot would be nice and a better explanation of this virtuosoconverter thing would be nice
<neversfelde> I have some screenshots here http://people.ubuntu.com/~neversfelde/
<Riddell> nus?
<apachelogger> Riddell: well it does not get executed for updates anyway
<apachelogger> Riddell: but unless plasma corrects the id automagically this should lead to applets with duplicated id shouldnt it?
<neversfelde> they are for kubuntu-de.org, but I think it is no problem, if we use them here, too
<Riddell> apachelogger: no but we need an upgrade script to move the relevant plasmoids into the systray
<apachelogger> Riddell: I am not sure we want to do that
<apachelogger> far too high risk of failure + users might wanna eat us for touching their precious layout :S
<Riddell> it should be possible to do it without risk of failure
<apachelogger> what if 2 panels are present?
<apachelogger> what if 2 trays in one panel?
<apachelogger> what if 2 panels with 2 battery plasmoids? (say dual screen setup)
<apachelogger> 2 trays too there
<binarylooks> neversfelde: there is a crash report in the systray for the first screenshot. i think this is not good marketing :-)
<apachelogger> Riddell: if you only touch the panel at pos 0 in the array it looks inconsitent and otherwise stuff might break
<Riddell> for each panel, if it has a systray move battery/message indicator/device notifier plasmoids on that panel into the first systray
<neversfelde> binarylooks: it is a development version, so this is no problem, I think :)
<apachelogger> + the first panel might not even be the main panel, thus the one changes to would make least sense (again dual screen, I noticed plasma does not shift the main activity to the main screen but creates a new activity there
<apachelogger> Riddell: serisouly, I would prefer to not temper with the upgrade magic for anything but the indicator
<zegenie> +1 for not trying to mess with existing layouts
<apachelogger> in fact I would prefer not do it at all
<apachelogger> bad feelings I have about it
<Riddell> you'd get to play with ecmascript :)
<apachelogger> letz port them silly python plasmoids to ecmascript instead :P
<apachelogger> less dangerous
<Riddell> yo, -workspace is published
<Riddell> we're good to go for 4.4?
<apachelogger> yup
<binarylooks> neversfelde: i think there should be a feeling of stability for the karmic people at least. Like a "i'm coming home" effect
<Riddell> neversfelde: you happy for me to copy over to backports?
<apachelogger> binarylooks: those people that know that icon, used pre-release kubuntu versions, hence I doubt they will care about unstability :P
<neversfelde> Riddell: Blizzz is testing atm, we should wait for that
<binarylooks> apachelogger: you're the boss :-)
<Riddell> for asdf in akonadi attica digikam eigen2 gluon kde4libs kdeaccessibility kdeadmin kdeartwork kdebase kdebase-runtime kdebase-workspace kdebindings kdeedu kdegames kdegraphics kdemultimedia kdenetwork kdepim kdepim-runtime kdepimlibs kdeplasma-addons kdesdk kdetoys kdeutils kdewebdev kipi-plugins kubuntu-meta libattica libdbusmenu-qt libmsn libssh oxygen-icons phonon-backends polkit-qt python-qt4 qscintilla2 qt4-x11 shared-desktop-ontologies sip4-qt3 sopra
<Riddell> command is ready to go ^^
<soee> just do it :)
<apachelogger> no!
<apachelogger> testing comes first! :P
<soee> ok :]
<binarylooks> is QA really assured ?
<apachelogger> QAA?
<binarylooks> QA (=quick action) in this case :-)
<apachelogger> that I said
 * apachelogger tries to get some nice drug for his cough
 * Mamarok slides some cough medicine down the bar for apachelogger
 * Mamarok ponders making an ubottu factoid for "when is KDE 4.4 ready?"
<apachelogger> Mamarok: thx
<Mamarok> gah, these kids in #kubuntu are really impatient to get KDE SC 4.4 :)
<maco2> aptitude full-upgrade gets unhappy about libkabcommon4 but apt-get dist-upgrade is fine
<Riddell> I conclude that apt-get is better
<apachelogger> it so much is :)
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> on the other hand
<apachelogger> maco2, Riddell: if there was an intermediate file conflict it would be disappearing at second rund
<apachelogger> s/rund/run
<maco2> running aptitude full-upgrade again still gets:
<maco2>   libkabcommon4: Depends: libkdepim4 (= 4:4.3.2-0ubuntu6) but 4:4.4.0-0ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa2 is to be installed.
<apachelogger> silly beast
<maco2> well i guess its doing the right thing to offer to remove it as thats a now-obsolete package, but maybe it shouldnt pretend that such is breakage
<nixternal> anyone else experiencing horrid fonts in 4.4?
<apachelogger> nixternal: anywhere in particular?
<nixternal> konsole/yakuake
<nixternal> I have used ProFontWindows for years, and it was absolutely perfect, small text
<nixternal> now, it is bigger, and everything tends to get cut off
<apachelogger> uh
<apachelogger> cutting there is indeed
<nixternal> it does it with iconsolata and droid as well
<nixternal> liberation mono is fine
<apachelogger> dejavu here
<maco2> oh no, and youre having me install this??
<nixternal> liberation mono looks like shit though
<Riddell> !language
<apachelogger> someone should go talk with upstream... ;)
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nixternal> ouch, dejavu looks shitty too
<apachelogger> sadly dejavu is default
<Riddell> ooh nixternal, you'll make maco make me do the bot thing again!
<nixternal> Riddell: I can't see everything you are saying, as the text is getting cut off
<Riddell> ubuntu desktop is installing liberation in lucid I believe
<nixternal> see something about you, maco, and a bot...sounds kinky to me
<nixternal> I am using karmic here
<Mamarok> :)
<Riddell> ?!
 * maco2 would like to note that there is no bot in bed with us right now
<maco2> !  i wasnt actually going to send that, but Riddell reached over and smacked the return key
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maco2> Riddell: good job now you silenced the channel
<apachelogger> maco2: are you upgrading already?
<Riddell> she is
<apachelogger> ok
 * Quintasan got smooth update
<apachelogger> Blizzz ran into troubles, though we were unable to debug because he used silly aptitude and all :P
<Quintasan> maybe because I moved .kde and copied only KTorrent data
<Quintasan> Anyone is using Yakuake?
<neversfelde> yes
<binarylooks> apachelogger: I also used aptitude, but never again. I forsake aptitiude from hereon
<Quintasan> I'd like to report a bug but I'm not sure anyone can reproduce it
<Quintasan> neversfelde: try setting a different profile for Yakuake
 * apachelogger hands binarylooks a cookie
<Quintasan> neversfelde: close it and the open Konsole
<Quintasan> neversfelde: Try messing with transparaency cause that's easy to notice
<binarylooks> oooo, my first cookie :-)
<Quintasan> neversfelde: the problem I have is that Yakuake uses Konsole's profile not matter what I change in Yakuake
<Quintasan> binarylooks: help us more and you will get more
 * Quintasan is good at handing cookies
<Quintasan> I'm just watching apachelogger do the hard work and then give him cookies
<Quintasan> 'P
<Quintasan> ;P
<neversfelde> Quintasan: no problem here
<Quintasan> neversfelde: mind doing a screenshot?
<Quintasan> damn it, the most important thing now is not working, wtf I'm doing wrong
<Quintasan> brb
<Quintasan> maybe restart will help
<binarylooks> Quintasan: i'll try
<Quintasan> :S
<neversfelde> Quintasan: http://imagebin.ca/view/gPwZnEP.html
<Quintasan> neversfelde: thanks, mind telling me what hacks did you use?
<neversfelde> Quintasan: I simply created a new profile and use it
<Quintasan> neversfelde: do you change to it manually?
<neversfelde> Quintasan: yes
<Quintasan> that's what I want to avoid
<Quintasan> :S
<Quintasan> neversfelde: can you try setting the different profile in Yakuake as default and restart it?
<neversfelde> Quintasan: it was defaukt
<neversfelde> s/defaukt/default
 * apachelogger is waiting for maco2 or Riddell to say something about that upgrade
<apachelogger> <- nervous wreck
<soee> ;]
<nixternal> apachelogger: upgrade went fine on both lucid and karmic, except for the fonts
<nixternal> they look like shite
<apachelogger> possibly they are tied up with their bot :D
<apachelogger> nixternal: no file conflicts on karmic?
<Riddell> maco is logging in now
<nixternal> kinkier
 * binarylooks changed keybindings for refresh to F6...F5 exists no more
<nixternal> apachelogger: none
<apachelogger> Riddell: no file conflicts?
<Riddell> nope
<apachelogger> in that case
<apachelogger> Riddell: 4.4 is ready to go to backports ppa
<neversfelde> :)
<nixternal> oh, this is annoying...fonts in gtk apps are bad as well
<Quintasan> damn
<apachelogger> nixternal: might be Qt problem
<nixternal> W M <- these 2 letters are blurry as hell
<apachelogger> nixternal: considering you use qtcurve
<nixternal> I don't use qtcurve
<nixternal> err, for gtk apps
<apachelogger> then it is the weird
 * Riddell runs the copy command
<nixternal> yeah, it is qtcurve for gtk
<nixternal> but the fonts are insanely large
<apachelogger> neversfelde: the news is on kubuntu.org already?
<neversfelde> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> I mean in the cms
<apachelogger> cool
<Quintasan> neversfelde: I don't really get it, if you close yakuake and run it again you still have solid color background and when you run konsole it's transparent WITHOUT changing profiles?
<apachelogger> now if only I had the login data :D
<apachelogger> ah, maybe I do after all
<apachelogger> I think the news should be spiced up :P
<apachelogger> good enough for now though
<NCommander> Riddell: thanks for the upload of kdebindings; glad I could help sort that out
<apachelogger> wwaaaaah
<apachelogger> Riddell: backports is exploding
<apachelogger> Repository size:
<apachelogger> 10.1 GiB (100.00%) of 10.0 GiB
<apachelogger> Riddell: maybe we should drop the jaunty stuff?
<Riddell> fine with me
<Quintasan> damn you Yakuake
<Riddell> shall I publish the news story neversfelde?
<Riddell> I added an image
<neversfelde> Riddell: if it is ok for you, publish it :)
<KDesk> Riddell: but python-kde4 also depends on python2.5 (>= 2.5). It installs python2.5, and I already have python2.6
<Riddell> KDesk: hmm right, so it does
<Riddell> well it still runs fine so we'll not worry immediately
<Riddell> ta da http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4 !
<Riddell> well done all
<Mamarok> Riddell: I was doing the same :)
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: 4.4 is done  | Kubuntu has the Doctor on the brain | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Oustanding merges: merges.ubuntu.com or http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~lucas/merges.html (MoM fixed)
* apachelogger changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: 4.4 is done <3 | Kubuntu has the Doctor on the brain | https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | Oustanding merges: merges.ubuntu.com or http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~lucas/merges.html (MoM fixed)
<Quintasan> awesome
 * Quintasan hands cookies to everyone
<Mamarok> congrats everyone :)
<binarylooks> yay, my second cookie :-)
<Riddell> Mamarok: you win :)
<soee> nice, gratz all :)
<Riddell> "KDevelop4 Beta8 uploaded" no rest for us!
<Quintasan> wat
<Quintasan> :3
<soee> ;>
<binarylooks> we should get the "Doctor"
<neversfelde> and kbluetooth 0.4.1
<neversfelde> oh, it is already in Lucid :)
<Quintasan> awesome
<Quintasan> I was just about to grab the source
 * apachelogger goes back to being sick
 * Quintasan gives apachelogger tea
 * daskreech gives apachelogger love
<Quintasan> hmm
<markey> yay guys
<markey> congrats for packages :)
<Quintasan> I really wonder wth they added Kopete runner when it doesn't work
<markey> and thanks :)
 * markey hugs apachelogger, in a manly way
<Quintasan> apachelogger: ya using Kopete?
<Quintasan> nvm
<Quintasan> he's sick :P
<Quintasan> markey: are you using kopete?
<markey> Quintasan: not currently
<Quintasan> markey: okay, if you have some time to spare I'd like to test something
<markey> spare time is rare atm, sorry
<Quintasan> no problems, minor issue though
<nixternal> hrmm, not bad. Switched to Liberation Mono at 5.4 :)  nice and small, and it actually looks someone decent
<daskreech> Quintasan: It works
<daskreech> it just works in a profundly stupid way
<daskreech> nixternal: Who is the someone?
<nixternal> somewhat decent
<Quintasan> daskreech: how come?
<Quintasan> daskreech: I type contact name and it doesn't work
<Quintasan> :/
<Quintasan> while the one I packaged (plasma-runner-kopete) works
<nixternal> dolphin would be slick if you could create plugins for it like you could do for konqueror
<daskreech> Quintasan: it does you just have to wait like a minute
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> daskreech: plasma-runner-kopete works in a matter of seconds and I contacted upstream for it and he said he has more speed improvements in GIT
<daskreech> The Kopete interface doesn't allow querys of a string so it has to pull every single possible contact from Kopete (for each letter you type) then order them and do substring searches on the entire list after it gets delivered over dbus
<seele> Riddell: Chuck is going to move the CALUG/MD Loco meeting to Friday at Fudruckers during the 4.4 release party
<nixternal> ooh fudruckers...i totally hate that place
<Quintasan> daskreech: I do belive that they should go to hell with that type of runner
<soee> guys any idea when kubuntu 10.04 alpha 3 will be released ?
<freinhard> hi!
<Quintasan> freinhard: \o
<freinhard> anyone with a umts/3g/whatever-modem round?
<tsimpson> soee: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<soee> thank you tsimpson
<freinhard> had to kick knetworkmanager because it didn't do anything upon klicking on a connection did setup before.
<freinhard> nm-applet kinda works, but well.. gnome in kde? that's not what i call beautiful ;)
<neversfelde> freinhard: do you speak german?
<freinhard> neversfelde: jepp
<neversfelde> freinhard: http://wiki.kubuntu-de.org/Kubuntu_benutzen/Tipps_und_Tricks/Aldi_UMTS_Stick_mit_Kubuntu_benutzen
<neversfelde> there is a workaround for the problem with knetworkmanager
<harolddong> there are way more virtuoso packages.  do I only need to install the virtuoso-nepomuk package or others as well?
<freinhard> neversfelde: tried that in 4.4? i'm currently on 4.3.95 and can't update
<neversfelde> freinhard: works for me in 4.4 and 4.3
<neversfelde> with 4.3.95 also afair
<Blizzz> i think i tried it out and it also worked with 4.3.95
<Quintasan> WTF
<Quintasan> no sound after restart
<Quintasan> grrrr
<freinhard> knetworkmanager is somehow strange, the popupwindow that you get when you click on the systray icon appears in the upper left corner (wtf!)
<freinhard> but since 1GB=50$ i guess i won't upgrade kde
<neversfelde> freinhard: it is fixed in 4.4
<NCommander> freinhard: I have one
<NCommander> No SIM card in it at the moment but I can fix it
<NCommander> s/it/that/g
<Quintasan> there is something wrong with Phonon
<Quintasan> after restart it stopped seeing my sound output and uses only Rear speakers
<Quintasan> seriously wtf
<Quintasan> something is really wrong, KDE fails to use my device but it is present and SMPlayer works
<neversfelde> we need a new koffice package in the backports ppa, krita-kde4 and digikam/gwenview aren't installable side by side
<Quintasan> same for VLC player :(
<EagleScreen> will also Kubuntu lucid start to use plymouth?
<Quintasan> HNGH
<Quintasan> Lex79, Riddell: did we update phonon-backend-xine?
<Lex79> no need
<Quintasan> I think there is since sound doesn't works for me anymore
<Quintasan> let me try
<Lex79> works here
<Quintasan> Lex79: where I can grab the newest source?
<Lex79> there is no new source :)
<Quintasan> Lex79: my Sound Blaster suddenly blacked out in Phonon KCM after restart
<Quintasan> :(
<Quintasan> then how the hell this happened
<Lex79> maybe something is wrong in your configuration
<Quintasan> I didn't change anything
<Quintasan> just reboot after update to 4.4.0
<Lex79> no bug reports for now from my testers in the forum about karmic, dunno why
<Mamarok> hm, I have packages kept back: kdeartwork kdetoys kscreensaver ktux
<Quintasan> :/
<Quintasan> strange, also it seems I can't compile anything using Qt dev libs
<Quintasan> fails to find them during compiling
<Quintasan> no, even at cmake
<neversfelde> Lex79: no one uses koffice ;)
<Lex79> neversfelde: why? :P
<neversfelde> Lex79: it is broken, because of libkdraw7-dev, I switch it to libkdraw8-dev
<KDesk> I'm curious, which is the cause for knetworkmanager to crash on logout?
<Lex79> neversfelde: so now is fixed? or are you going to fix?
<neversfelde> Lex79: I am going to fix it
<Lex79> awesome
<Quintasan> this is no fun :(
<Lex79> Quintasan: I asked in my forum about sound problems, no problems there with vlc or something like
<Lex79> are you sure you did a full upgrade? :/
<Quintasan> Lex79: there is NO problem with VLC or SMPlayer
<Quintasan> only KDE fails to use my default device
<Lex79> oh, ok
<Quintasan> http://imagebin.ca/view/3VZBXq.html
<Quintasan> it went like this after restart
<Quintasan> :/
<nixternal> KDesk: when you find out, let me know as well :)  though, with 4.4.0, I just logged out a little while ago, and I don't remember it crashing...I will have to pay attention next time, especially since I have grown accustomed to keeping my finger near 'Esc' when shutting down
<KDesk> nixternal: hehe, i also keep my finger near Esc. But it only crashed onces, then I can logout and in many times without crashes until y restart the os.
<Quintasan> hmm I get some more upgrades
<Quintasan> brb
 * freinhard whises .deb packages would use a better compression alg.
<Quintasan> Lex79: lol automagically fixed
<Quintasan> I did nothing and it started to work
<Lex79> uhhmmmm :D
<Quintasan> KDE == magic
<Quintasan> back to cpp I guess
<Lex79> Quintasan: nah... Qt+phonon packaging by lex is magic
<Lex79> lol
 * Quintasan hands Lex79 cookies
<Lex79> :-*
 * Quintasan hugs Lex79
<Lex79> :)
<Quintasan> brilliant
<Quintasan> awesome release
<Quintasan> I see KDE SC taking over the world
<Quintasan> well, time to learn about...
<Quintasan> prototypes?
<Lex79> "I see KDE SC taking over the world", Canonical doesn't see :P
<Quintasan> Ain't it right time to take over Canonical?
 * Quintasan calls for insurgency
<Lex79> lol
 * Quintasan prepares torches and some other "tools"
<Quintasan> I might delay my plans if someone buys me a new keyboard with wrist support
<Quintasan> :3
<Lex79> sabdfl ^^^
<Lex79> uhm he's not here
<Quintasan> lol
<Quintasan> Trouble: still there? please go over to Lex79
<Quintasan> :P
<Quintasan> what a shame, this could produce some lulz
<Quintasan> Lex79: sabdfl has wrong timings to leave our chan :<
<Lex79> or maybe not :)
 * Trouble creeps over to Lex79
<Quintasan> maybe, I can't quiet imagine him shaking over me coming for Canonical with pitchfork
<Quintasan> :P
 * Trouble presents himself to Lex79
<Lex79> Hi Trouble :)
 * Quintasan notes Lex79 was really asking for trouble
<Quintasan> :P
<Trouble> o/
<Trouble> lolz
<Lex79> lol
<Trouble> *fanfare*
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: do you have the power to upload soprano? I don't remember..
<JontheEchidna> That's one of the ones I can't :(
<Lex79> uff
#kubuntu-devel 2010-02-11
<Lex79> Riddell: soprano 2.4.0
<Lex79> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/394059/soprano_2.4.0%2Bdfsg.1.orig.tar.gz
<Lex79> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/394059/soprano_2.4.0%2Bdfsg.1-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<Lex79> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/394059/soprano_2.4.0%2Bdfsg.1-0ubuntu1.dsc
<shtylman_> do we have qt 4.6.1 built anywhere?
<Lex79> In lucid archive and in karmic backport
<shtylman_> Lex79: cool
<shtylman_> I ran qmake --version
<shtylman_> and it shows 4.6.0
<shtylman_> probly have to install 4.6.1. manually?
<neversfelde> so next problem, how do I upgrade from the ninja PPA packages to the archive ones? :)
<neversfelde> we should not use a or b in future
<Lex79> we have to use a and b when there are new tars, is needed to upload in ninja
<Lex79> neversfelde: download the packages from launchapd manually :)
<neversfelde> Lex79: or wait for 4.4.1 :)
<Lex79> neversfelde: right :)
<Lex79> shtylman_: if you have karmic, Qt 4.6.1 is in backport ppa, so no need to install manualy, I hope :)
<siegie> great job guy's :) (qt 4.6.1 and kde SC 4.4 final)
<shtylman_> Lex79: and for lucid?
<shtylman_> Lex79: nvm
<shtylman_> I had stale package list :)
<Lex79> ok :)
<Quintasan> here is a question for you - WTF IS THIS -> http://pastebin.ca/1793298
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: got k-f-i all ported to c++ with the only caveat being that it won't load the stylesheet for some reason
<jjesse> evening
<JontheEchidna> will be at https://code.launchpad.net/~echidnaman/kubuntu-firefox-installer/cplusplus once it's done being pushed
<jjesse> 4.4 is in staging correct?
<JontheEchidna> poor shtylman
 * JontheEchidna hands shtylman a can of reset-by-peer-b-gone
<jjesse> why poor shtylman?
<JontheEchidna> his connection keeps resetting
<shtylman> jesus.... I dunno what is happening
<shtylman> I think my internet is rebelling
<jjesse> mine does as well
<JontheEchidna> shtylman: if you can keep your connection for long enough, could you help me out with a Qt stylesheet problem I'm having please?
<shtylman> JontheEchidna: sure :)
 * JontheEchidna figures asking the author of the stylesheet is a good bet ;-)
<shtylman> indeed
<JontheEchidna> shtylman: I'm setting the stylesheet in main.cpp: https://code.launchpad.net/~echidnaman/kubuntu-firefox-installer/cplusplus
<JontheEchidna> but stderr sez: "Could not parse application stylesheet"
<shtylman> right
<shtylman> cause what you want to do is not give it a filename
<shtylman> but actually the contents of the file
<shtylman> so you are gonna need to read the file
<JontheEchidna> aah
<shtylman> into a string
<shtylman> :q
<JontheEchidna> the ruby file had a .read thingy attached to the end of the filename
 * shtylman makes note... konversation is not vim...
<JontheEchidna> *ruby method
<shtylman> yea
<shtylman> that reads the file (iirc)
<JontheEchidna> I thought that was just rubyness
<shtylman> don't know much about the ruby bindings tho
<JontheEchidna> thanks
<shtylman> np
<JontheEchidna> just in time :D
<JontheEchidna> [21:08:45] <-- shtylman has left this server (Read error: Connection reset by peer).
<JontheEchidna> [21:08:53] <JontheEchidna> just in time :D
<shtylman> yea :)
<shtylman> I need to investigate this... but after food
<JontheEchidna> whoa... black background with the stylesheet. interesting
<JontheEchidna> ah, needed to apply debian/patches
<JontheEchidna> yay, it all works now \o/
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: ^
<shtylman> I ran kde trunk today... feels faster
<shtylman> good improvements going into that too
<JontheEchidna> I'm looking forward to the krunner optimizations
<shtylman> yea... everything feels more responsive
<shtylman> might just have been me imagining things tho :)
<daskreech> Quintasan: Sorry been out. What does the new runner do?
<jjesse> according to kubuntu.org kde 4.4 is at backports but not updating for me
<harolddo1g> after updating to 4.4 final from the 4.4RC I'm not getting a login screen.just garbled 8bit looking graphics.
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: sweet, now we just need to establish a do-not-create-apps-in-script-languages-policy :)
 * jussi01 hugs those responsible for packaging 4.4 into the ppa, now I have 4.4 to show at the release party tonight :)
<apachelogger> lovelyness
<apachelogger> debian/rules:3: /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/1/debian-qt-kde.mk: No such file or directory
<apachelogger> I hope that I mentioned how silly those static paths are
<jussi01> who wants a tiny packaging bug in the ppa?
<jussi01> Unpacking replacement kdebase-workspace-data ...
<jussi01> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdebase-workspace-data_4%3a4.4.0-0ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa2_all.deb (--unpack):
<jussi01>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/PolicyKit/policy/org.kde.ksysguard.processlisthelper.policy', which is also in package ksysguard 4:4.3.95-0ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa2
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> that is interesting
<apachelogger> neversfelde: maybe we fixed it the wrong way around
<apachelogger> jussi01: would you mind installing libdb-ruby1.8 on jussi01.com?
<jussi01> apachelogger: coming right up.
<apachelogger> jussi01: and pkg-kde-tools
 * apachelogger cant fix the remaining file conflicts in the 4.4 backport with hospital traffic limtations :)
<jussi01> apachelogger: you can also ask tsimpson for anything on jussi01.com - he has full rights on there to do whatever is needed.
<jussi01> apachelogger: done :)
<apachelogger> jussi01: thx
<apachelogger> kubotu: hi
<kubotu> hey, apachelogger
<apachelogger> neversfelde: oh my, indeed we replaced the wrong way around
<apachelogger> -data needs to replace ksysgyard really
<harolddong> is nepomuk/strigi supposed to be full functional now? meaning is the tag database actually searchable in dolphin and gwenview?
<agateau> harolddong: it should have already been working before KDE 4.4
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> does the workspace diff need to be that big :S
<apachelogger> jussi01, neversfelde: fix (hopefully) uploaded
<vbgunz> I got an nvidia card. gtx 260. usiing nvidia binary driver 190.53 and 195.30 (now). effect performance has regressed in 4.4 from the ppa on a clean upgrade from 9.10. anyhow. im not here for support. anybody want to try and figure out my window tab grouping bug?
<vbgunz> I don't expect support. but I can walk you through how the bug affects me?
<apachelogger> vbgunz: you probably should talk to mgraesslin_ about that
<apachelogger> and probably in #kwin if there is such a channel
<vbgunz> ok
<mgraesslin_> there is such a channel
<mgraesslin_> and we received a bug report about it
<vbgunz> mgraesslin_: is that you?
<vbgunz> oh ok
<mgraesslin_> it could be the animation in Oxygen decoration
<vbgunz> is it in regards to automatic window grouping by same app?
<daskreech> mgraesslin_: And I don't know what you guys did in #kwin but kwin stopped killing all movement in X for me since RC2
<mgraesslin_> no I meant the effect performance
<daskreech> WEll so far
<vbgunz> yeah effect performance got shot badly :( I don't expect support for the record *but* supposedly if you guys are up for it, I can try and let ya know whats happening?
<vbgunz> anyhow, I have a window grouping issue in 4.4
<mgraesslin_> that you better ask in #kwin, as I have no idea about it
<vbgunz> I have windows grouping automatically by app. it appears, once the second app is launched, the entire group becomes sort of borked
<vbgunz> the menu options work though from the taskbar
<vbgunz> I figure I do my good deed for the day. KDE 4.4 at this rate, I'll be doing good deeds for maybe weeks :)
<Tm_T> nixternal: aaaargh, I blame you, I have an idea for next pic, perhaps something we can use for april (:
<apachelogger> there you have it, good that we did not deploy the old crappy facebook kopete plugin :P\
<apachelogger> now facebook supports jabber and the old crappy plugin can be ported to become an overlay for the regular jabber plugin
<apachelogger> muhahaha
<Tm_T> apachelogger: ?
<apachelogger> unity
<apachelogger> http://www.facebook.com/sitetour/chat.php
<Tm_T> yay!
<Tm_T> great news
<apachelogger> IMHO it really is time that kopete implements some magic to create overlays for existing plugins
<apachelogger> so you can have a google talk and facebook in your list but both are just overlays for jabber and provide the necessary config defaults
<Tm_T> apachelogger: provide me some funding (even small one do) just to silence my wife and I'll see what I can do (:
<Xand3r> hey apachelogger
<Trouble_> Oooo Facebook chat in Kopete - nice
<Trouble_> Good ole' Jabber!
<freeflying> Trouble_: kopete-facebook?
<Trouble_> freeflying: Not any more
<Trouble_> Facebook supports Jabber now, and it works in Kopete!
<freeflying> Trouble_: how to do?
<Trouble_> freeflying: http://old.nabble.com/Kopete-with-Facebook-XMPP-td27539606.html
<freeflying> Trouble_: thx
<Trouble_> np!
<apachelogger> Tm_T: I do have two mommies?
<Tm_T> apachelogger: from now on, yes
<apachelogger> talking about funding, if we had the resources, I would get us some sweet server to work remote on
<apachelogger> would speed up uploads a lot :D
<apachelogger> Tm_T: cool
<Tm_T> apachelogger: you really should stay in dinner table longer and without earplugs
<apachelogger> apparently I should
<apachelogger> but for now I seek answer to the question of who will package rekonq 0.4
<apachelogger> 0.3.90 even
<freeflying> apachelogger: rekonq is not in sid? so we upload to ubunut repositary directly?
<apachelogger> I doubt we want to upload a pre-release to the archives :P
<apachelogger> more like beta ppa or something
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I'll merge my c++ branch with trunk then :)
<apachelogger> aighto
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I hope you QAed :P
<JontheEchidna> I went through an actual install
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> that said
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: oh, I couldn't get KProcess to work with that --desktop file option for kdesudo. it kept thinking that all arguments after --desktop were meant for kdesudo
<apachelogger> does firefox replace kfi yet?
<JontheEchidna> so I just invoked the /usr/bin/kubuntu-firefox-installer
<apachelogger> asked asac to introduce that the other day
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: --desktop is essential, otherwise kdesudo looks like the lord of crap and his evil minnions
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: so you better find a way to get that working :P
<binarylooks> are the current lucid isos installable? (launchpad is down so I cannot see if the ubiquity python bug was fixed)
<JontheEchidna> weh, getting that command to work will be fun
 * JontheEchidna heads off to campus
<Dario_Andres> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=226263#c2  <- could it be that the "plasma-desktop" package is not installed during the KDESC4.4 upgrade ?
<ubottu> KDE bug 226263 in general "Plasma crash after KDE 4 4 upgrade in Kubuntu" [Crash,Needsinfo: waitingforinfo]
 * jussi01 dances, I have maemo running here :D
<Zorael> Is there a schism between the versioning of the QtCurve on kde-look.org and the packages in the repositories, or is ours just old? kde-look.org has 1.0.2 (updated Feb 1) whereas our (lucid) packages are at 0.69.2.
<PascalFR> Hello all,  it seems all bug reports about kubuntu are now flagged invalid and must be reported to kdebugs instead, is this the new kubuntu bug reporting policy ?
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> all kde bugs must be reported to kdebugs
<apachelogger> whereas kubuntu bugs must be reported as such
<PascalFR> ok so why is there in all kde application a trap to report bugs to lauchpad ? why not let them go to kdebugs instead
<apachelogger> that is changed for lucid
<apachelogger> it was a trial in karmic
<PascalFR> humm that's better then :)
<apachelogger> the bug triager did not like it
<PascalFR> but pretty confusing
<binarylooks> can we get rekonq 0.4 pretty please?
<PascalFR> this could at least have wait for lucid real users
<PascalFR> changing the policy in the middle of release life cycle without any warning is confusing :)
<sebas> apachelogger: has that been discussed with KDE bugsquad people, like Dario Andres?
<PascalFR> so its useless to declare kde bugs in launchpad even if I link them to kdebugs reports?
<apachelogger> sebas: it was default up until karmic anyway
<sebas> apachelogger: ah, still, Dario usually has good input on that
<apachelogger> I'll tel jonny to talk to dario :)
<sebas> PascalFR: if it's an upstream bug, it's not useful indeed
<sebas> apachelogger: word :)
 * apachelogger is wondering why plasma-desktop is not installed and suspects some meta package insanity
<PascalFR> sebas: yes but I would avoid double work of reporting bugs if I knew not to report bugs in launchpad
<apachelogger> only report kubuntu bugs in launchpad :P
<sebas> if you're sure it's an upstream bug, file it upstream, otherwise launchpad I'd think
<sebas> unsure -> launchpad, please :)
<PascalFR> humm ok ok
<PascalFR> i'll annoy kde teams first :)
<PascalFR> rejection is lower there :)
<PascalFR> bug rejection
<sebas> PascalFR: that's not the point, bugreporters aren't exactly happy with downstream bugs
<sebas> eeh, bug triagers
<PascalFR> maybe
<neversfelde> seems that there a re a lot more problems wehn upgrading from 4.3.5 to 4.4
<PascalFR> i'm not a dummy user  rather very advanced  but I imagine average bug reporters cannot themselves determine if an incident's origin is from kubuntu or kde
<apachelogger> sebas: that does not work at large, kubuntu got one triager right now, so if all bugs would go launchpad there would be like 300000 unhappy kde users because kubuntu doesnt get the bugs triaged
<apachelogger> though in the long run the idea is to get more triagers and pipe everything through launchpad
<sebas> apachelogger: only unsure ones
<apachelogger> neversfelde: I would imagine so
<apachelogger> neversfelde: what other problems are there
<apachelogger> sebas: for a regular user everything is unsure ;)
<neversfelde> we should really do more testing
<sebas> apachelogger: that's an obligation that comes with patching upstream packages IMO
<apachelogger> sebas: besides, even unsure might be downstream due to silly patching and stuff
<neversfelde> apachelogger: http://forum.kubuntu-de.org/index.php?topic=13405.msg92762;topicseen#new
<sebas> that's my point
<apachelogger> sebas: hence I am all for a super restrictive patch policy :D
<neversfelde> see the posts from Vadamir and PTS
<sebas> apachelogger: yea, "none" would be preferable :)
<sebas> I've been getting a bt last night about a plasma crasher with functions and linenumbers that aren't even there
<PascalFR> humm
 * apachelogger is all against touching plasma for that matter :P
<sebas> Not funny if I have to spend my free time on code someone else has altered without me being sure about that
<sebas> (It was not kubuntu, though)
<PascalFR> so if lucid do not divert bug reports to kubuntu  it will be ok
<apachelogger> neversfelde: it is not about more testing, but about broader testing, I explained that to Xand3r yesterday, for a new kde release there are at least 3 test upgrade scenarios
<apachelogger> in fact there would be one for each version that was deployed between backport target's kde and the new one
<sebas> apachelogger: btw, do you get nepomuk search results?
<sebas> I don't, completely reindexed my files, nepomuk and everything's running correctly it seems
<sebas> with the 4.4.0 packages
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> dont get no results either
<sebas> brrr. :/
<sebas> That sucks. Nepomuk in 4.4 is utterly cool
<apachelogger> "/usr/bin/nepomukservicestub(1709)" Error in thread 3075345264 : "SQLExecDirect failed on query 'sparql  select distinct ?r  where { { { ?r ?v1 ?v2 . ?v2 bif:contains "'blah*'" . } UNION { ?r ?v1 ?v3 . ?v3 ?v4 ?v2 . ?v4 <http://www.w3.org/2000/01/rdf-schema#subPropertyOf> <http://www.w3.org/2000/01/rdf-schema#label> . ?v2 bif:contains "'blah*'" . } . { ?r a ?v5 . ?v5 <http://www.w3.org/2000/01/rdf-schema#subClassOf> <http://www
<apachelogger> .semanticdesktop.org/ontologies/2007/03/22/nfo#FileDataObject> . } UNION { ?r a ?v6 . ?v6 <http://www.w3.org/2000/01/rdf-schema#subClassOf> <http://www.semanticdesktop.org/ontologies/2007/03/22/nfo#Folder> . } . } .    }' (iODBC Error: [OpenLink][Virtuoso iODBC Driver][Virtuoso Server]SQ200: Table referenced in contains does not have a text index)"
<Sput> sebas: I think in Gentoo we figured out that we need to build redland with iodbc (but without virtuoso) support to make things work
<apachelogger> sweetness
<sebas> Sput: ah ... I hope some packaging guru listens :)
<sebas> apachelogger: that's a known problem, you're sure you have the latest kdebase?
<sebas> it has a last minute bugfix
<Sput> not saying that's not the case in kubuntu, I have no idea how it's packaged there :) but we did have the problem of all searches silently failing if iodbc wasn't present in redland
<sebas> virtuosoconverter probably needs to reindex that
<sebas> or you nuke your index and start anew (not nice, but should work)
<Sput> hm. virtuosoconverter works for you guys?
<apachelogger> ah headache :D
<sebas> Sput: would be good if someone checked though
<Sput> we haven't found anybody who got it working
<sebas> it worked for me the second time
<sebas> I've got it working with source installs on my kubuntu
<apachelogger> neversfelde: vadarmir's issue is a corner case, easily fixed ... qt 3 conflicts qt 4, so the dbg packges should conflict and replace
<Sput> for me it started the old virtuoso, but didn't continue to do anything
<sebas> the conversion doesn't happen automatically
<apachelogger> that whole virtuoso stuff is so sad
<sebas> Hm, it's nice weather, I could walk to the shop
<Sput> well, I get a popup with a progress bar in "undecided" mode
<apachelogger> so
<markus___> sebas: how to invoke the conversion, just disable nepomuk and run virtuosoconverter?
 * Sput needs to file knetworkmanager bugs
<sebas> apachelogger: actually, it makes nepomuk really usable (modulo setup problems)
<apachelogger> how was that? kill nepomuk, run converter, start nepomuk, get happy?
<sebas> markus___: yes, essentially
<sebas> make sure virtuoso-t is not running
<apachelogger> ah
<markus___> sebas: so, ive to kill it?
<apachelogger> sebas: yes, it makes nepomuk faster, but my machine slower :P
<sebas> or not start it, depends on your situation right now :D
<apachelogger> we have
<apachelogger> mysql for akonadi
<apachelogger> virtuoso for nep
<apachelogger> mysql embedded for amarok
<sebas> apachelogger: that's the beauty, I don't notice *any* slowdown due to it
<sebas> akonadi and nepomuk might share storage in the future
<apachelogger> hopefully
<apachelogger> and amarok could use nepomuk really
<Sput> s/could/should/
<apachelogger> I recon bangarang is coming along quite nicely
<Sput> would solve the issue of lack of capable db devs :/
<Sput> and/or the current mess in the codebase
<Sput> hmmm...
 * Sput just figured out that the nm applet *does* work, it just has stopped loading its kded module automatically again
<apachelogger> ehm
<Sput> that used to work
<apachelogger> sebas: converter says that I am already at database format 6
<Sput> apachelogger: if you wouldn't be, the error would've be different
<Sput> virtuoso clearly states that it won't start up due to the database being too old in that case, not fail with obscure sparql errors
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> headache
<markus___> sebas: ps aux shows no nepomuk and virtuoso. virtuosoconverter says Could not find a valid Virtuoso installation (same output on three different machines all running rc2 before the upgrade)
<sebas> apachelogger: yeah, you need to start with v5 db layout obviously
<sebas> which assumes you have backups, which you probably don't. D'oh!
<apachelogger> nuke!
<apachelogger> :D
<apachelogger> where is my data
<sebas> markus___: I haven't tried the packaged vconverter, so dunno
<sebas> .kde/share/apps/nepomuk/repository/...
<apachelogger> there it goes
<markus___> sebas: ok, thanks :-/
<markus___> sebas: if I delete everything in .kde/share/apps/nepomuk/repository/... , will nepomuk and strigi build a full new database and index?
<sebas> yes
<markus___> sebas: then i'll do that
<sebas> You lose your tags and index though
<markus___> sebas: thats ok
<markus___> sebas; thanks
<sebas> yeah, but it's not good to not mention it
<markus___> ;-)
<sebas> like in that blogentry: How to make Nepomuk work? - delete your data ... URGH.
<markus___> lol
<apachelogger> sebas: even after rebuilding the repository I still cant search... I suppose our packages are missing that kdebase patch
<neversfelde> I saw some people complaining about a not starting kontact. Probably kdepim should be uploaded: https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdepim/ubuntu
<apachelogger> sebas: that it does not seem to be :S
<neversfelde> can someone set bug 507990 to Won't fix again?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 507990 in kdepim "Please include the old Kaddress book in KDE SC 4.4" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/507990
<neversfelde> seems that I cannot do this. Which team do I have to join for it?
<Mamarok> neversfelde: I would be very much tempted to ask for that, too
<Mamarok> the new one is just not usable
<Mamarok> the layout is a disaster
<neversfelde> Mamarok: there is imho no way a distro can change this, probably best to use 4.3 until 4.5 arrives, if kadressbook is unusable for you in 4.4
<jjesse> just updated to kde 4.4 and enjoying it
<jjesse> great job guys
<Mamarok> neversfelde: I know, send this report upstream :)
<neversfelde> to be honest, I am not happy with the new kaddressbook, too :)
 * sebas notes that the bugreport is crap, too unspecific to fix
<sebas> apachelogger: do you still get the missing text index error in your nepomukserver output?
<sebas> that one is indeed fixed with a last-minute patch
<sebas> I still don't get results, though, but also not the 'missing index' error
<apachelogger> no, dont have the error anymore
<apachelogger> need to look at it in detail
<apachelogger> neversfelde, Mamarok: it is no report, it is whining IMHO
<Mamarok> apachelogger: I didn't even look at it :)
<apachelogger> oh wellz
<apachelogger> gotta rest a bit
<sebas> apachelogger: you're one problem further then :)
<sebas> same as mine now, let's hug
<Tonio_> hey
<Tonio_> am I the only one who gets a knotes crash on close ?
<nixternal> Tm_T: what are you blaming me for?
<Tm_T> nixternal: I have whacky idea, will tell later as soon as daughter is in sleep
<nixternal> groovy :)
<EagleScreen> Helo JontheEchidna
<EagleScreen> JontheEchidna: I have recibed some messages from Launchpad, Launchpad thinks I have added Spanish translation templates to Kubuntu-notification-helper
<JontheEchidna> EagleScreen: yeah, it's dumb like that.
<EagleScreen> what happened?
<JontheEchidna> this is its first upload since it was moved to main, so it thinks that whoever uploads the package gets credit for the new template imports
<EagleScreen> oh
<EagleScreen> i have seen that Spanish .po is added, but it is incomplete
<EagleScreen> did you translate it?
<JontheEchidna> what little I could, yes
<JontheEchidna> it's not my first language
<EagleScreen> i can send you more complete translation tomorrow, Spanish is my native languaje.
<EagleScreen> if you only want the .po i can send it now, if you need a bazr diff patch, i will do it tomorrow
<JontheEchidna> EagleScreen: The .po is fine. Thanks for translating :)
<EagleScreen> ok, will send to your mail now
<JontheEchidna> thanks
<Mamarok> JontheEchidna: btw in case you see a lot of "Amarok crashes on start since I upgraded to KDE 4.4", this is most likela a 3rd-party script causing problem. See also bug 219441 upstream
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 219441 in lazr.restful "Every resource that supports GET should also support HEAD" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/219441
<Mamarok> nope, that one: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=219441
<JontheEchidna> silly ubottu
<ubottu> KDE bug 219441 in general "Crashes all the time, after update to KDE 4 4 Beta" [Crash,Resolved: fixed]
<JontheEchidna> oo, javascript crashes. not fun
<JontheEchidna> thanks. I'll keep my eyes out for that one
<Mamarok> erasing $HOME/.kde/share/config/amarokrc or editing it to disable UltimateLyrics script does the trick
<Mamarok> also the script is already fixed in http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Ultimate+Lyrics?content=108967
<Mamarok> so idealy people shoul upgrade the script before ;)
<Mamarok> should*
<dmatt> hi i would like to report bug where after 4.4 upgrade just before login screen everything goes black and it is not possible to login. lot of people /if not all/ with similar problem discuss this problem on kubuntu channel now. what files shall I include in report on bugs.kde.org?
<shtylman> Riddell: what should we do about that ethais merge?
<Riddell> shtylman: we should merge it
<Riddell> shtylman: actually aren't you a kubuntu member?
<shtylman> Riddell: no idea... I don't think I am
<shtylman> Riddell: I agree we should merge it... it says there is a conflict tho
<shtylman> which seems weird to me
<Riddell> shtylman: seems you're not a member
<shtylman> right
<shtylman> im working on that process :)
<Riddell> seele_: so I still need to think up something to talk about?
<dantti> Riddell: commited to playground/base the print code, the queue needs just a few addons.. :)
<shtylman> is this the start of some new printer dialog goodness?
<Riddell> no
<shtylman> ;(
<Riddell> new printer-applet
<shtylman> ahh
<shtylman> thats good too :)
<Riddell> "* Split kdelibs5 into separate library packages" Debian makes like difficult
<JontheEchidna> dantti: still need kstatusnotifieritem portage?
<dantti> JontheEchidna: sure, I don't have kded 4.4 on debian, but you can start working on it if you like
<dantti> JontheEchidna: try that code to see the queue there also a README to ilustrate how I plan for things to comunicate..
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I guess websvn needs a few minutes to update so that I can see which dir it is
<dantti> JontheEchidna: /playground/base/print-manager
<JontheEchidna> thx
<dantti> got to go home now
<dantti> cya guys later..
<seele> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> seele: this being a restaurant type place will I just be standing at the end of a table talking without projector?
<seele> Riddell: yeah.. although it is more like a cafe than a restaurant. Justin's laptop has a 15in screen and maybe someone will have a larger screen if you want
<seele> also he just did a fresh install with the 4.4 upgrade that you can show off
<neversfelde> can someone have a look at this https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdepim/ubuntu. I saw at least one report, that the patch I added is not working. No problems here, so I am not sure.
<neversfelde> propably I made a mistake somewhere
<Nightrose> hmmm upgrading to 4.4 wants to install 4.3.5-0ubuntu1~karmic1 versions of bindings
<Nightrose> is that safe?
<Nightrose> and kdetoys and ktux are held back
<Riddell> it's nonsensicle
<Nightrose> looks like it yes
<Nightrose> Riddell: any idea about why this happens? are the 4.4 versions not packaged yet?
<Riddell> kdebindings is packaged
<Riddell> Nightrose: you're installing from kubuntu-ppa backports?
<Nightrose> Riddell: yes but it downloads those from Get:5 http://archive.ubuntu.com karmic-backports/universe libkrossruby0 4:4.3.5-0ubuntu1~karmic1 [49.6kB]
<Riddell> Nightrose: what happens if you install krossruby ?
<Nightrose> Riddell: starts by downloading Qt 4.6.1
 * Nightrose waits
<Riddell> Nightrose: have you done a dist-upgrade at all?
<Nightrose> Riddell: that's what i'm trying to do
<Nightrose> and it wants to install new kde but old bindings
<Riddell> hi Blizzz, how's the 4.4 upgrade for you?
<neversfelde> there is no libkrossruby0 anymore for 4.4, isn't it?
<neversfelde> Nightrose: what happens, when you try to remove libkrossruby0
<neversfelde> koffice problem seems to be fixed
<Blizzz> Hi Riddell, went fine and I'm lucky that konversation works again :)
<Nightrose> neversfelde: it lets me remove it - /me does so
<neversfelde> Riddell: but we might have another upgrade that kills kdm
<Riddell> neversfelde: it does seem to yes :(
<Blizzz> ah, yeah, the update from a minute ago killed my kdm, too.
<Riddell> does nepomukserver work?
<neversfelde> for Lucid, yes :)
<neversfelde> but I did not use virtuosoconverter, new database
<Blizzz> nepomukserver runs at least
<Nightrose> Oo
<Nightrose> kdebase is also supposed to be upgraded from 4.3.4 to 4.3.5
<Nightrose> something is really strange here
<Nightrose> any way to find out what is going wrong?
<Riddell> Nightrose: what command are you running?
<Riddell> Nightrose: and are you sure you're using kubuntu-ppa backports and not ubuntu backports?
<Nightrose> dist-upgrade
<Nightrose> jep
<Nightrose> one sec
<Nightrose> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu karmic main
<Nightrose> ^ is in my sources list
<Nightrose> i did apt-get update
<neversfelde> and?
<neversfelde> dist-upgrade?
<Nightrose> neversfelde: it wants to upgrade kdebase to 3.4.5
<Nightrose> and a lot of other stuff to 4.4.0
<neversfelde> Nightrose: but you used dist-upgrade?
<Riddell> kdebase changed, it's kdebase-apps now
<Nightrose> yes
<Nightrose> ahhh ok
<Nightrose> good to know
 * Nightrose checks what else is supposed to be updated to 4.3.5
<Riddell> Lex79: soprano 2.4.0.1 is out now
 * JontheEchidna giggles
<Riddell> Lex79: want to update your 2.4.0 packages to that?
<JontheEchidna> lotta soprano updates lately
<Lex79> Riddell: I did already this night
<Nightrose> libkorundrum4-ruby1.8 libmaildir4 libsmokeqt4-2 libsmokekde4-2
<Nightrose> ^ all from 4.3.4 to 4.3.5
<Nightrose> all replaced by something else?
<Lex79> Riddell:
<Lex79> <Lex79> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/394059/soprano_2.4.0%2Bdfsg.1.orig.tar.gz
<Lex79> <Lex79> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/394059/soprano_2.4.0%2Bdfsg.1-0ubuntu1.diff.gz
<Lex79> <Lex79> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/394059/soprano_2.4.0%2Bdfsg.1-0ubuntu1.dsc
<Lex79> ah
<Riddell> Lex79: that doesn't say 2.4.0.1
<Lex79> ok, I'm going to update
<neversfelde> Nightrose: these are all libs, probably they are not necessary anymore?
<Riddell> you're 0.0.0.1 behind :)
<Lex79> yeah :)
<neversfelde> hehe
<Nightrose> neversfelde: possibly - i don't know ;-) that's why i'm asking
<Riddell> Nightrose: yes we finally synced kdebindings with debian so there's a few renamed packages there
<Nightrose> alright
<Nightrose> thx
<Lex79> Riddell: https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeplasma-addons/4:4.4.0-0ubuntu1
<Lex79> seems scim-dev is in Universe
<JontheEchidna> hmm, it wasn't when I added that build-dep
<Riddell> it's been demoted in favour of ibus now
<JontheEchidna> kimpanel won't build without it though
<Riddell> not at all?
<JontheEchidna> if it's not found cmake will not build it
<JontheEchidna> which is to say, if scim is not found, the entire kimpanel folder will not be built
<neversfelde> lastfm needs a rebuild against new Qt, are we responsible for this?
<Riddell> neversfelde: why does it need a rebuild?
<neversfelde> Riddell: there are graphical problems, titles and artists are not shown completely anymore. I rebuidl it and it works now.
<Riddell> hum, that's worrying
<JontheEchidna> back in a bit, leaving for home
<fale> the virtuoso used in 4.4~karmic is the 6.x?
<Riddell> fale: yes
<fale> Riddell: thankyou
<Riddell> hmm, kimpanel doesn't even compile its ibus backend
<Riddell> freeflying: to get kimpanel working with ibus did you have to patch it to install the ibus backend?
<neversfelde> Riddell: why is this worrying?
<Riddell> neversfelde: well Qt is ment to be compatible between versions
<Riddell> neversfelde: however I can puload a rebuild easily enough
<neversfelde> lastfm is relatively old as far as I know, probably a problem with the software itself
<neversfelde> and I tried it a second time, it does not work with the version from the archive, no problem with my package build against newest Qt
<Lex79> Riddell: https://edge.launchpad.net/~alessandro-ghersi/+archive/staging/+packages
<neversfelde> also lastfm prevents KDE from shutting down, someone knows how to fix this?
<Lex79> close lastfm before shutting down :D
<neversfelde> haha :)
<Lex79> You can write that in the package description :)
<neversfelde> ATTENTION: lastfm prevents KDE from shutting down. Lex79 recommends to close it before
<neversfelde> I'll do :)
<Lex79> yeah :)
<Riddell> neversfelde: uploading rebuild
<neversfelde> Riddell: thanks
<Riddell> freeflying: I see, the kimpanel ibus stuff is all done within the debian/rules file
<neversfelde> ryanakca: do you update the news templates for kubuntu.org, when k.org is relaunched?
<neversfelde> ryanakca: if so, you should probably include "Please make sure that kubuntu-desktop is installed" or something similiar. Seems that are a lot of people ran into problems, because plasma-desktop isn't installed after the upgrade to 4.4
<Riddell> freeflying: however the scim plugin does need scim-dev in main, so either we drop kimpanel scim plugin or we promote scim back to main
<neversfelde> -are
<Nightrose> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Nightrose>   ktux: Depends: libkscreensaver5 (>= 4:4.4.0a) but 4:4.4.0-0ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa3 is to be installed
<Nightrose> ^ known problem?
<neversfelde> Nightrose: I'll have a look
<Nightrose> thx
<Lex79> 4:4.4.0a :)
<neversfelde> yes
<Lex79> you did an upgrade from ninjja ppa
<neversfelde> hopefully not
<Nightrose> i'm pretty sure i didn't
<Lex79> ah sorry, you are in karmic
<neversfelde> Nightrose: did you any upgrade from staging before 4.4 packages were released for kubuntu?
<Nightrose> i installed the last rc from the ppa
<neversfelde> Nightrose: but no staging on your sources.list?
<Nightrose> nope
<Nightrose> just beta and backports
<Tm_T> good night all
<Nightrose> nini Tm_T
<neversfelde> there were some a and b packages in staging, so probably a wrong build of kdetoys?
<neversfelde> I'll do a rebuild, that hopefully fixes this problem
<Nightrose> thx
<JontheEchidna> Was anybody interested in doing the kaffeine merge?
<JontheEchidna> (I will if nobody was planning on it)
<JontheEchidna> Quintasan, freeflying: mind taking a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/520408 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 520408 in kubuntu-ppa "Deadkeys won't work in KDE applications after today's update (KDE 4.4 packages)" [Undecided,New]
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna: I can't quite figure it out, I press ' and a at the same time? I get 'a in all apps
<Quintasan> not only Qt
<Quintasan> maybe that is because I'm using UIM as my input method
<Quintasan> let me update lucid shortly
<JontheEchidna> it's on karmic, btw
<JontheEchidna> maybe some ibus changes got backported?
<Quintasan> wtf, now lucid fails to see network
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: qt got patched to use ibus instead of XIM for 4.6.1
<Quintasan> Riddell: and it is not installed by default I think ^_^
<maco2> Quintasan: youre supposed to altgr+' let go, then hit a
<maco2> Quintasan: thats how deadkeys work
<Quintasan> maco2: oh, okay, let me try then
<maco2> that fails too though
<maco2> i just tried
<Quintasan> â
<neversfelde> Nightrose: uploaded and needs some time to build
<Quintasan> works here
<Quintasan> I use UIM
<neversfelde> let me know, if it fixes your problem
<Nightrose> neversfelde: cool - i'll test tomorrow morning then
<maco2> altgr+a is not broken though
<Quintasan> hmm, how can I update my network manager in KVM without connection ?
<maco2> deadkeys dont work with xim or ibus for me
<Quintasan> well they work here with UIM though
<JontheEchidna> whoa, this is sorta neat: http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/p/pkg-kde-tools/pkg-kde-tools_0.6.1/changelog
<JontheEchidna> (0.6.x)
<maco2> Riddell's computer does deadkeys weird. altgr+' then a got him â which should be altgr+^ then a
<Quintasan> with alt gr+^
<Quintasan> I get
<Quintasan> ¾
<Quintasan> :O
<maco2> thats what Riddell's did
<maco2> i use a gnome-based terminal so deadkeys work fine in irssi for me ;) but to get â i use altgr+6 then a
<maco2> i dont actually hit shift like i would for ^
<maco2> in fact altgr+shift+^ gets a normal ol' ^
<Quintasan> fcking network manager
<Quintasan> Debian works but Lucid fails to use internet in KVM'
<Quintasan> srly
#kubuntu-devel 2010-02-12
<freeflying> Riddell: can we move plasma-widget-kimpanel-backend-scim into universe?
 * ryanakca sighs and wonders why it all the lucid packages appear unsigned / untrusted to aptitude
<Riddell> freeflying: yes but the source (kdeplasma-addons) is in main so scim-dev needs to be in main to compile against it
<neversfelde> hi ryanakca
<neversfelde> did you see my posts above?
<Riddell> bug 520408
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 520408 in kubuntu-ppa "Deadkeys won't work in KDE applications after today's update (KDE 4.4 packages)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520408
<Riddell> this problem is so confusing
<ryanakca> neversfelde: I can add it to the current one now
<neversfelde> cool
<neversfelde> I did not use the current one for 4.4, because the news for 4.4 rc2 was different
<freeflying> Riddell: ok, then drop scim's backend, since scim's non-maintainace in upstream
<ryanakca> neversfelde: ... and done, feel free to check :)
<ryanakca> (if it's to your liking)
<Riddell> freeflying: ok I will try and drop the scim backend
<Riddell> freeflying: do you have any thoughts on https://launchpad.net/bugs/520408 ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 520408 in kubuntu-ppa "Deadkeys won't work in KDE applications after today's update (KDE 4.4 packages)" [Undecided,New]
<neversfelde> ryanakca: I'll do tomorrow. Can I improve the templates, if I have admin access?
<neversfelde> I'll never test
<neversfelde> err I nevere tested
<ryanakca> neversfelde: Yes, go to /admin/ ... then It's under "Content Types" (left column, towards the top, I forget the header)... Then click edit for the PPA content type.
<neversfelde> k
<ryanakca> Riddell: Is Ng out of the office again this week?
<ryanakca> (or is it just that he never checks his IRC client...)
<Quintasan> JontheEchidna, freeflying: works on RC2, updating to final 4.4.0 and will test
<Quintasan> Riddell: yuuup, that is a good solution IMO, scim was bad even in KDE 3 :>
<JontheEchidna> I recall it causing problems early on in intrepid, even though I never used it in my life
<freeflying> Riddell: did we get all this rebuilt agaist qt-4.6.1?
<freeflying> Quintasan: rc2 used previous qt release, right?
<Quintasan> freeflying: I belive yes
<Quintasan> That's why I'm updating :)
<freeflying> Quintasan: ok, ibus-qt might not be rebuilt, and also libicu
<JontheEchidna> lol, kubuntu_104_kdm_active_vt_plymouth.diff made it in to the karmic backports
<neversfelde> mhh
<JontheEchidna> fixing
<Lex79> I forgot to drop maybe, but I wrote in changelog :)
<JontheEchidna> lol
<neversfelde> I am off till tuesday, gn8
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: well, sometimes I can make a mistake, I'm not a bot :)
<JontheEchidna> you are doing a lot of work. I wish I could do more, but with school...
<Lex79> no problem :)
<JontheEchidna> ...and I almost uploaded ~ppa4 with lucid in the changelog entry :D
<Lex79> good :D
<JontheEchidna> 11 MB diff.gz O_o
<Lex79> because ethais.tar.gz.uu is 14.9 MB
<JontheEchidna> v.v
<JontheEchidna> blah, I guess it does really need pkg-kde-tools 0.6: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/39080222/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.kaffeine_1.0~pre3-1ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<JontheEchidna> but it pbuilt fine. how was I supposed to know it'd fail in the buildd? :(
<Lex79> You can't. Try to build and fix in a ppa :(
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: drop --parallel
<Lex79> It's a feauture of pkg-kde-tools 0.6 I think
<JontheEchidna> at worst I think that flag would just be ignored
<JontheEchidna> I'll throw up a ppa build to test, though I don't know if pkgbinarymangler would get run even in -ninjas
<Quintasan> freeflying: still works after update
<Quintasan> maybe becuase en_GB uses XIM
<Quintasan> hmm
<Quintasan> still polish
<Quintasan> wtf
<freeflying> Quintasan: well, I checked ibus, they had support deadkey in ibus-qt
<JontheEchidna> hmm, konversation just failed with a similar error to kaffeine's... http://launchpadlibrarian.net/39082166/buildlog_ubuntu-lucid-i386.konversation_1.2.2-0ubuntu1_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<JontheEchidna> guess that rules out pkg-kde-tools being too old, pkgbinarymangler is just screwed'
<nixternal> psst, on lifehacker, they are voting for best netbook os...Kubuntu Netbook has 2 thus far, we need more :)
<jjesse> wow looks like a bunch more updates hitting kubuntu/packports or something
<JontheEchidna> should hopefully fix the kdm issues
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: what did you do for that?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: remove the plymouth "don't blank screen" patch
<Riddell> aah
<nixternal> wtf, why for the past few days, on doing an upgrade in karmic, my system dies? ie. kde doesn't seem to crash, as there is no error messages anywhere, nothing seems to crash that I can find....this time I caught it, and lzma was tanking the system...the systems goes out to a non-gui tty7, where I have to go to another tty, log in, and start kdm
<nixternal> checked sys temps when it happens, 50c, not bad, as I can get it up to 80c when building with all cores
 * nixternal goes and eats
<ejat> hi guys .. i cant run my kopete after upgrade to 4.4 .. error : unable to run dr konqi
<ejat> any idea
<ejat> ?
<Riddell> sounds like its crashing
<ejat> yups
<jjesse> after the last update i now have duplicate everything on the desktop, task bar, plasmoids on the desktop, etc
<dhillon-v10> hi all, need some help here, this patch I created keeps on saying patch malformed at line 79: http://paste.ubuntu.com/374390/ what's wrong with it? I am pretty sure the patch is right because bzr created it
<Zorael> Seems like kdm 4:4.4.0-0ubuntu2 stops the kdm service when upgrading. Intentional?
 * apachelogger hugs sebas_ for having the same nepomuk search issue :)
<apachelogger> oh oh oh
<apachelogger> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<apachelogger> sebas_: I think I found the cause => silly kubuntu devs ;)
<apachelogger> trying
<apachelogger> yay
<apachelogger> anyone with lucid around?
<allee-k__> apachelogger: with lucid netbook
<apachelogger> allee-k__: can you please run apt-cache rdepends shared-desktop-ontologies
<allee-k__> apachelogger: no rdepends listed
<apachelogger> kthx
<Quintasan> \o
<ulysses> o/
<apachelogger> so
<apachelogger> something needs to depend on shared-desktop-ontologies in both lucid and karmic
<apachelogger> I just dont know what
<allee-k> apachelogger: nepomuk-* I assume
<apachelogger> there are such packages?
<apachelogger> seems the most low-level dep is in kdelibs so I suppose kdelibs5 should dep the ontologies
<allee-k> apachelogger: just checked and found nothing.  So maybe soprano-daemon, or even the libsoprano4 ?
<apachelogger> allee-k: I am not sure soprano depends on it
<Nightrose> neversfelde: \o/ your rebuild fixed my problem
<apachelogger> I am thinking
<apachelogger> apparently debian is splitting kdelibs into subpackages
<neversfelde> Nightrose: good :)
<apachelogger> (which I find a good idea, other than the maintenance overhead that creates)
<apachelogger> so in the long run there should be some nepomuk library
<allee-k> apachelogger: maybe kdelibs5 is not the 'perfect' choice, but it will do what is 'needed'
<apachelogger> and that library would at the very least need to depend on the ontologies
<apachelogger> allee-k: that for sure
<apachelogger> hm, debian does not depend on it either :S
<agateau> hi, just upgrade my lucid machine this morning, and virtuoso is asking me to set passwords for a "dba" and "dev" user! is this also going to happen for regular installs?
<agateau> feels like failure to me :/
<apachelogger> unlikely
<apachelogger> we only depend on one virtuoso package IIRC
<apachelogger> and that does not have global setup stuff
<agateau> not sure I get what you mean
<agateau> will users be prompted to set up passwords for those "users"?
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> agateau: I am not sure on that though
<agateau> ok
 * apachelogger is not on lucid and far away from getting access to a lucid machine :)
<agateau> I just answered the prompt in a "user" way: pressed enter until debconf dialogs were gone :)
<agateau> will see if it's enough
<allee-k> agateau: I've upgraded rightnow and virtuoso asked me nothing
<agateau> allee-k: strange
<agateau> maybe I have a package installed which is not part of the default install
<allee-k> agateau: here on virtuoso-nepomuk and -converter is installed (dpkg -l \*virtuoso*
<allee-k> s/on/only/
<agateau> mmm
<agateau> I have a virtuoso-server here
<agateau> could be the reason
<agateau> and some virtuoso-opensource-6.0* packages as well
 * agateau tries to remove them
<agateau> I was able to uninst the virtuoso-server, but not the virtuoso-opensource-6.0* packages
<agateau> (as it would have uninst virtuoso-nepomuk)
<agateau> I guess getting the server out will fix it anyway
<apachelogger> jussi01, tsimpson: a bit of vim would be nice on firefly :)
<ulysses> I want this: http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=602
<apachelogger> ulysses: select quantity and press add to chart
<tsimpson> apachelogger: installed
<apachelogger> tsimpson: thanks :)
<ulysses> apachelogger: :)
<e-jat> my kopete still crashing after upgrade to 4.4 ... any idea  ?
<e-jat> unable to start dr konqi
<apachelogger> the 4.3.5 backport got some "interesting" file locations
<soee> hi
<allee-k> Karmic 4.4 upgrade bug: klipper (karmic) in 4.4 and kdebase-workspace-data 4:4.3.5-0ubuntu1~karmic1 both contain /usr/share/kde4/apps/kconf_update/klipper-kconfigxt.upd
<freinhar1> hi! strigi 0.7.2 want's to get packaged (fixes at least one crash for me)
<allee-k> ^^ so klipper needs a Replaces:   kdebase-workspace-data  (<<4.4.0)  AFAIU
<a|wen> allee-k: gah, it was moved in lucid with 4.3.3 (but in karmic 4.3.5 it is still not moved), that is why the replaces doesn't work
<allee-k> a|wen: Heh, Fun with forgotten backports :)   Will you backport 4.3.3 change?   Or should I add a lp bug so it does not get forgotten.
<a|wen> allee-k: committed to bzr, so should be fixed next time someone uploads kdebase-workspace
<allee-k> a|wen: thx!!!   I'll paste in #kubuntu too
<apachelogger> a|wen: needs manual backport to karmic
<a|wen> apachelogger: necessary to move it in karmic backports?
<apachelogger> no, the ppa
<apachelogger> current karmic builds do not receive uploads from bzr stuff
<apachelogger> so that fix would only get landed with 4.4.1
<apachelogger> not necessarily but most likely
<a|wen> apachelogger: ahh, sure; that backport
 * a|wen goes fixing that while i actually have a fast connection
<binarylooks> FYI todays update from ppa again killed my x session
<binarylooks> I think it was while setting up kdm. it was the last thing i saw before the blackout
<Nightrose> binarylooks: same here
<apachelogger> oh my
<Nightrose> but no idea where it was
<apachelogger> a|wen: thx
<Nightrose> somehwere configuring i think
<binarylooks> I read an anrgy comment from nixternal somewhere about the same :-)
<apachelogger> Nightrose: prolly postinst script
<Nightrose> possibly
<binarylooks> Also, I still get groovy colors on my tty1-6
<binarylooks> this I also heard several people in kubuntu complaining of
<Nightrose> had that as well but it's gone now
<Nightrose> i upgraded from RC3 btw
<binarylooks> Nightrose: me from rc2 in the backports ppa (there never was a rc3 in the ppas?)
<Nightrose> ehh... 2 i mean
<Nightrose> sorry
<binarylooks> hmmm, no updates and still flower power on the terminal
<Nightrose> heh
<Nightrose> ok - gotta go run some errands
<binarylooks> good day
<a|wen> binarylooks: how did you upgrade? using aptitude or kpackagekit?
<binarylooks> apt-get
<binarylooks> a|wen: ^
<a|wen> binarylooks: strange ... uses some debconf fun to ask if it should restart if kdm is running; i suppose you never saw that?
<binarylooks> a|wen: i remember the debconf question when i updated a few days ago. i chose the default answer
<binarylooks> should I try reinstalling kdm (are the colors related to kdm at all?)
<a|wen> binarylooks: looks to ask if you want to kill kdm (this has only something to do with the restarting)
<a|wen> allee-k: FYI fixed in 4.4.0 in the karmic backports ppa as well
<binarylooks> a|wen: ok, he probably asked but i never saw it. i have to do a dpkg --configure -a on restart, but there's no question anymore
<a|wen> binarylooks: after asking the question it should be reset so it will ask again next time you upgrade
<binarylooks> a|wen: didn't happen. I think it happened three times in the last 2 days
<binarylooks> a|wen: anyway, it's easy solvabla, just very shocking
<wstephenson> hey folks
<ryanakca> Does kdebase in lucid still require kdebase-workspace or can I update the dependency graph (re: discussion in #debian-qt-kde)?
<wstephenson> #akonadi tell me that people are reporting apparmor problems with mysql as used by akonadi on kubuntu with kde 4.4
<wstephenson> is that true?
<a|wen> binarylooks: well, killing your X might very well kill some of your data too ... so the heuristics for restarting should be changed a bit if many people have problems with them
<binarylooks> a|wen: right you are
<binarylooks> wstephenson: my akonadi works perfectly in kubuntu with 4.4 (though i'm not a developer)
<allee-k> wstephenson: I've seen it on #akonadi.   But up to now I only found mysql system table errors.   Maybe I will have this problem later. dunno
<a|wen> binarylooks: but you think that the question came up all the last times it killed your X?
<wstephenson> binarylooks, allee-k: had you previously fixed apparmor or uninstalled it? i want to know if it works for kubuntu out of the box
<binarylooks> a|wen: well I didn't kill X, it killed itslef and the last words I saw were ....kdm....black
<binarylooks> wstephenson: no apparmor here, never
<binarylooks> wstephenson: so out of the box was ok
<a|wen> binarylooks: but did you get a debconf question as part of the upgrade?
<wstephenson> binarylooks: ok, your info is not useful since apparently some people do have it.
<allee-k> wstephenson: never did anything with appamour.  never had problem.  But to day after 4.3.5 -> 4.4 upgrade mysql, akonadi problem show up
<binarylooks> a|wen: not before the blackout, and not after. i remember a debconf question when i upgraded yesterday morning. no blackout at that point
<allee-k> wstephenson: still trying to understand what going on
<binarylooks> wstephenson: sorry for that
<wstephenson> allee-k: the old apparmor mysql problem was that the ubuntu mysql is configured only to allow the mysql process to access files in the system location. akonadi saves files in ~/.local. therefore boom.
<a|wen> binarylooks: hmm; so either the "detect kdm is running" or the "lets ask the user" part is broken... that leaves some more investigation to do
<binarylooks> Anyway, need to go now. off to heidelberg...
 * a|wen runs out as well
<binarylooks> a|wen: goog luck with the investigation, nixternal had the same problems
<a|wen> binarylooks: thx
<allee-k> wstephenson: I remeber it.  but 4.3.5 worked so should 4.4 (from appamor POV).     Mhmm, Root of my problem seem to be: http://pastebin.com/m26cc2e94
<allee-k> then akonadi fails:  http://pastebin.com/m7bed4161
<Tonio_> hi there
<jjesse> hello
<Tonio_> wstephenson: hi
<Tonio_> wstephenson: I was just playing with the network management plasmoid, and noticed it should be about to work, right ?
<wstephenson> allee-k: this should fix those ERRORS : "mysql_install_db --datadir=$HOME/.local/share/akonadi/db_data/akonadi"
<wstephenson> Tonio_: it's still not released.
<Tonio_> wstephenson: oh oki
<wstephenson> sebas and i are going to work on it at the plasma sprint in 2 weeks time
<Tonio_> wstephenson: we shouldn't include it in the package then....
<Tonio_> Riddell: should I exclude the files from there ? I see no point including something that won't work anyway
<allee-k> Tonio_: hi
<wstephenson> Tonio_: no, that's why i package it separately to knetworkmanager
<Tonio_> wstephenson: sure, the point is that the plasmoid gets installed anyway
<Tonio_> Riddell: should we ship with plasma-widget-networkmanagement by default ?
<wstephenson> Tonio_: you mean people install it manually, or it gets installed along with something else?
<Tonio_> wstephenson: kubnutu-desktop recommends it
<Tonio_> so it'll get installed by default
<Tonio_> wstephenson: no problem with people installing manually
<allee-k> mhmm,  mysql_install_db   is in mysql-server-5.1 not in mysql-server-core-5.1   that is installed by KDE dependencies
<Tonio_> wstephenson: installed by default is a problem, since it'll be proposed from the systray options for exemple
<wstephenson> Tonio_: i think kubuntu-desktop should recommend knetworkmanager until we do a release of the plasmoid
<wstephenson> "proposed from the systray options"?
<Tonio_> wstephenson: I totally agree :)
<Tonio_> wstephenson: as a plasmoid you can include in it
<wstephenson> ah i see what you mean
<Tonio_> wstephenson: check in "system tray settings"
<Tonio_> kk
<wstephenson> thought you meant at pkg resolver level.
<Tonio_> ah ! nope :)
<wstephenson> allee-k: it's in the main mysql package on opensuse...
<wstephenson> use your command-not-found tool
<Tonio_> wstephenson: the only thing is,do you expect to release before lucid comes arround ?
<Tonio_> wstephenson: in that case I can help on the testing side... I have a bunch of corp wireless access to test mschap authentication, vpn access and so on
<wstephenson> Tonio_: when does lucid freeze?
<Tonio_> wstephenson: 02/18 for the feature freeze, but I think and exception can give us up to 03/04, the user interface freeze
<wstephenson> Tonio_: the important thing to remember is that the plasmoid is only a GUI. the real logic is shared between KNM and the plasmoid.
<wstephenson> so any functional testing helps both
<Tonio_> wstephenson: yep, I know that :)
<wstephenson> Tonio_: the plasma sprint starts on feb 19th until 25th
<wstephenson> we'll be heavily hacking the UI then
<Tonio_> wstephenson: so I can help for knetworkmanager right now and we'll see for the plasmoid and decide then if we include it by default and hide knetworkmanager or not
<Tonio_> wstephenson: sounds a good plan
<Tonio_> wstephenson: I'll have to play with openvpn tomorrow, I'll give you some feedback
<wstephenson> Tonio_: use the Network Management component in bko
<Tonio_> wstephenson: yup
<Tonio_> hum who has some policykit knowledge here ?
<Tonio_> kcmshell4 kcm_pkk_authorization seems to be incomplete (to say the least...)
<Tonio_> http://toniox.org/temp/powerdevil.png
<Tonio_> hum nasty bug !!!!!!
<yuriy_work> Tonio_: i think JontheEchidna was saying that kcm is for the old policykit and will be dropped
<JontheEchidna> already dropped, with the latest updates
<JontheEchidna> Tonio_: btw, the issue with kauth apps not working is fixed with 4.4.0
<JontheEchidna> kde rev 1086506
<ubottu> http://websvn.kde.org/trunk/?rev=1086506&view=rev | svn://anonsvn.kde.org/home/kde/trunk -r 1086506
<Tonio_> JontheEchidna: okay so you are aware and checking for update :) fine
<JontheEchidna> a bit unfortunate about the loss of the KCM, oh well
<Tonio_> anyone packaging rekonq ? I can go for it but do we want a beta release ?
<JontheEchidna> I don't think anybody's asked upstream if they plan on releasing before its too late yet. If I was packaging it I'd ask first.
<apachelogger> Nightrose, nixternal: found the issue with kdm getting restarted
<apachelogger> trying to find a most appropriate fix
 * JontheEchidna has flashbacks to karmic when kdm got restarted during the upgrade
<JontheEchidna> extragear tarballs are up. I think I'll take konq-plugins for starters
<JontheEchidna> ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/4.4.0/src/extragear
<seele> is there a karmic version of kcm-touchpad?
<dantti> JontheEchidna: hey dude :D
<JontheEchidna> seele: No, but I can make one easily enough. I'll get it done today
<JontheEchidna> dantti: hi
<seele> JontheEchidna: no rush, but i see i have a todo on the UI
<dantti> JontheEchidna: I saw you started hacking on it :P did it work ok for you?
<JontheEchidna> dantti: I've not had to print anything yet :P
<JontheEchidna> since I was hacking at my dad's office, I thought it best not to waste paper
<dantti> JontheEchidna: right, that's why i have dummies printers :P
<JontheEchidna> \o/ http://websvn.kde.org/?revision=1089160&view=revision \o/
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yeah, I also seem to remember that I fixed that bug at least once :P
<JontheEchidna> dantti: I am curious though, what approach do you think would be best to launch the queue UI from the tray icon? KToolInvocation? DBus? (I saw some commented stuff from the KPackageKitD)
<dantti> JontheEchidna: yup, I copied some files from KPackageKit since I know the code and the ideas are a bit the same
<dantti> JontheEchidna: my idea is for kded process to show the knotificationIcon, if the user clicks on it, it will call via DBus the org.kde.PrintQueue ShowQueue(destName)
<dantti> this way both kcm and kded can call the queue showing only one queue
<dantti> as that is a kuniqueApp
<wstephenson> are you writing a c++ print utility tray icon? *rubs hands*
<dantti> the commeted code is what i would call, actually my fist approach was to start an application to show the icon whan i saw a new job, but i think putting it in kded is better
<dantti> wstephenson: yup, what "rubs hands" means?
<apachelogger> wstephenson: faith is not that nice :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: do we haz bug report for kdm going down on upgrade?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: glancing over the bugs list I think there's a mis-filed one that could be it
<apachelogger> mis-filed, as in apachelogger wouldnt find it :P
<JontheEchidna> mm, different issue but still needs to be fixed
<wstephenson> dantti: it means i like the sound of it
<JontheEchidna> wstephenson: playground/base/print-manager
<dantti> wstephenson: ah right, hehe take a look http://dantti.wordpress.com/
<dantti> funny some people are hating and others are loving the ui :P
<wstephenson> i'm taking a look
<JontheEchidna> dantti: I've been meaning to ask you; what's the best way to file aptcc bugs?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: via commits I suppose ;)
<apachelogger> report and fix all nice  bundled up :D
 * apachelogger does that now
<JontheEchidna> lol
<dantti> JontheEchidna: well, you can send then to packagekit mailing list
<dantti> I thought there wasn't many users of that...
<JontheEchidna> was wondering, since the packagekit bugzilla didnt' have an aptcc product
<dantti> I used it every day som once in a while i find a bug..
<dantti> JontheEchidna: yup i should ask for that since it's now more production ready..
<JontheEchidna> http://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=26357
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 26357 in General "Second letter of some words in package descriptions is "-" instead of "o"" [Normal,New]
<wstephenson> oh here's a thing. will kubuntu have ubuntu one integration?
<dantti> JontheEchidna: hmm i have to look if that's not what i did when i changed the code that formates the description
<wstephenson> with feature parity to the gnome stuff?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/kdebase-workspace/ubuntu/revision/280
<dantti> the apt does not have this bug as it display as it is
<dantti> it's like apt-cache show foo, but aptitude show foo is much better
<dantti> but aptitude code is quite complicated to understand
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: the problem was that neversfelde added the debhelper place holders, making dh_installinit active, which by default stops a daemon upon upgrade and starts it once done
<JontheEchidna> aah
<dantti> wstephenson: were you talking about aptcc? (feature parity and such...)
<wstephenson> dantti: no, ubuntu one.  kioslaves for file sync to it, kconfig backends for ubuntuone, etc
<wstephenson> dantti: what's aptcc?
<dantti> JontheEchidna: yup i can see the bug here, i think it's best to revert my patch, it didn't work :P
<dantti> wstephenson: it's a c++ alternative for the python apt backend for packagekit
<wstephenson> aha
<apachelogger> wstephenson: the larger part of ubuntu one work is a kded module
<wstephenson> apachelogger: it needs an always-on client?
<apachelogger> the idea is that everything interface of ubuntu one is desktop agnostic, so kconfig integration would be not necessary
<apachelogger> wstephenson: a daemon
<wstephenson> or a single point of contact
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> my concept was to write a kded module to interact with the ubuntu one daemon, that way not each kioslave instance needs to register via dbus etc.
<wstephenson> this is an area where gio has the edge over kio, it can reuse processes better.
<wstephenson> </heresy>
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: uploading fix to backports ppa
<wstephenson> apachelogger: i was thinking about doing a native dropbox client for kde
<wstephenson> and wondering if there is anything worth sharing
<apachelogger> I do not think dropbox and ubuntu one are much alike
<wstephenson> perhaps have a single cloud ioslave with backend specific kded modules
<apachelogger> the better part of ubuntu one is realy syncing of contacts and notes and whatnot
<wstephenson> no?
<apachelogger> wstephenson: that possibly makes sense
<wstephenson> apachelogger: just to keep things tidy from users' POVs
<apachelogger> IMHO frank should just roll a cloud storage solution we can use ;)
<apachelogger> wstephenson: yeah, makes sense
<nixternal> apachelogger: what issue with kdm getting restarted?
<wstephenson> apachelogger: well it seems till and co started on a simple couch resource for akonadi
<smarter> heya
<wstephenson> that's the notes/contacts side of things in ubuntuone isn't it?
<apachelogger> wstephenson: right
<smarter> any reason we're still launching some kcm modules with kdesudo?
<apachelogger> bookmarks, just about anything really ;)
<smarter> isn't KAuth supposed to take care of that?
<jjesse> morning
<apachelogger> smarter: yes because python is the drag
<jjesse> nixternal:  just updated for me and kdm restarted as well
<apachelogger> and the gnome part of the python drag is even more the drag
<nixternal> jjesse: restarted or just died out?
<wstephenson> bookmarks would be nice
<nixternal> mine doesn't restart, it died out to tty7, then I have to go in to tty1-6, sudo dpkg --configure -a, then sudo start kdm
<smarter> apachelogger: you mean, kcm modules written in python? but that's not the case of the KDM one
<apachelogger> wstephenson: as I understand it, if they get the couchdb stuff working ubuntu one can sync just about everything that is storable in akonadi
<apachelogger> amongst other things bookmarks ;)
<maco2> howdy. anyone else seeing weirdness with 4.4's kmail? http://people.ubuntu.com/~maco.m/screenshots/kmail_transparent.png  that progress bar popup thingy is hard to read with a transparent background...
<nixternal> apachelogger: what did you do to figure out that kdm was the problem during upgrades? I have checked all of my damn logs and didn't find a thing that pointed to KDM
<seele> maco2: which metro line are you closer to red or green?
<maco2> seele: green
<maco2> i live on the green line
<nixternal> what I noticed while upgrading was:  the system would slow to a halt, kdm would bomb, I would be left stairing at tty7 messages
<apachelogger> nixternal: only kdm can kill the X ;)
<maco2> nixternal: when i logged out after upgrading so that i could login to a nice 4.4 session, kdm bombed out to tty7, but sudo service kdm restart worked fine
<nixternal> hrmm, I never had the problem while logging in, only while doing 'apt-get upgrade'
<nixternal> it would start unpacking stuff and then bomb out
<nixternal> maco2: sudo start kdm <- no need for service, unless of course you are studying for LPIC-1
<seele> what the fuuuuuck.. turbotax isnt working in firefox
<apachelogger> firefox is not working in firefox :P
<apachelogger> sry :)
<maco2> nixternal: im somewhat used to centos when it comes to starting/stopping services. my last two jobs have involved lots of centos
<nixternal> figured as much, as I was about to make a red hat reference, but held myself back :)
<nixternal> seele: system compatibility check for turbo tax?
<jjesse> they are probablly checking the browser?
<nixternal> no, they are checking the OS
<nixternal> as Firefox is on their list of recommended browsers
<nixternal> shit, might help if I use firefox though and not chromium :)
<jjesse> is firefox returning firefox version X on linux though?
<jjesse> the UserAgent is returning that it is running on linux?
<nixternal> it is working for me :)
<JontheEchidna> smarter: the KDM config module hasn't been ported to KAuth yet :(
<wstephenson> bye folks.
<EagleScreen> Hi JontheEchidna, in kubuntu-notification-helper/debian/control, your name is wrongly typed in XSBC-Original-Maintainer, if you want to fix..
<JontheEchidna> EagleScreen: XSBC-Original-Maintainer is correct
<JontheEchidna> oh, my name :D
<JontheEchidna> haha
<EagleScreen> i see Jonthan and not Jonathan
<JontheEchidna> thanks
<EagleScreen> i have sent you a mail with Spanish translations updated
<jrdnyquist> I see the "Plasma Widgets Explorer" feature has been completed for "Install widgets from file, Google Gadgets and GHNS", but there's no option to install a GG widget from a local file. Is there a certain package needed for that to show up in the widget explorer?
<EagleScreen> two mails really
<JontheEchidna> oh, kmail isn't running...
<EagleScreen> JontheEchidna: is there actually a good way to merge translations .po with new translation tamplates?
<JontheEchidna> I don't know of another way besides the msgmerge command
<ejat> maco2: me .. im seing that too in kmail ..
<maco2> seele: however i have a cyberdefense competetition this afternoon in foggy bottom ending at 7pm. so im not really sure how i'll get to the party. itll be 830 or so by the time i can reach the end of a metro line :-/ Riddell will just have to head up without me and then... i dunno
<jjesse> i heard there was a derailment on the metro this morning
<seele> crimsun: you coming tonight?
<seele> maco: ok
<seele> jjesse: washington dc metro? hmm.. hadnt heard that
<seele> fucking shit
<seele> youre right
<nixternal> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nixternal> ;p
<ejat> :0
<nixternal> family friendly, pfft...guess Riddell's hot tub pictures don't count :D
<seele> heh sorry
<nixternal> i had to do it, since Riddell and maco2 like doing that !language thing to me
<seele> maco: what metro stop do you live at?
<maco2> seele: i live at columbia heights
<maco2> seele: is aboveground closed again? it was open yesterday...
<seele> no it is open
<maco2> what did jjesse say to make you swear?
<maco2> seele: ^
<seele> i hadnt yet heard about the FN derailing this morning
<seele> would you believe i subscribe to red line alerts and it just said "delay" not "DERAILMENT ZOMG!"
<maco2> hahaha
<maco2> Riddell: did you wake up yet?
<Riddell> maco2: a bit
<nixternal> lazy bum
<Riddell> it's the American way
<nixternal> good point
<maco2> Riddell: we going to meet up for lunch?
<Riddell> maco2: could do, will Barack be there?
<maco2> Riddell: we'll see
<nixternal> I hope so, and could you please take Barack back with your Riddell when you leave?
<nixternal> and take Joe too
<persia> nixternal: What, stuffed in a duffel?  Wouldn't that violate the "no liquids or gels" rule?
<nixternal> hrmm, if that were true, then nobody could fly...but I am willing to bet you would have problems with a body in your bag
<maco2> Riddell: if you walk up by the metro, to the entrance on the opposite side of the road (the side that has Potbelly sandwich shop) you can catch a red bus up there called the Circulator. it'll take you down to McPherson Square. text me when you get on the bus and i'll walk over there and meet you?
<maco2> Riddell: it's a $1 bus
<maco2> no need to figure out those pesky coins
<maco2> seele, nixternal: did you guys know that dimes dont say "ten cents" anywhere on them? just "one dime"?
<nixternal> yup
<maco2> i was trying to show Riddell how to come up with $1.35. the nickels being bigger than dimes was also problematic for him apparently
<nixternal> Riddell: you should go to the scottish affairs office in dc....it is part of the british embassy I believe, right by the naval observatory, just a few blocks from the national cathedral
<maco> nixternal: thats a long walk
<seele> nixternal: the naval observatory isnt near a metro
<maco> we walked home from National Cathedral on Monday night. took 1.5hr
<nixternal> maco: you live on the NE side?
<nixternal> though, that was 1.5 hours in a couple feet of snow too
<jjesse> sorry was away
<jjesse> i wa supposed to be in DC this week but everything canceled for me
<nixternal> lucky you
<jjesse> yeah there was a big symantec government tech symposium i was supposed to help present at
<jjesse> and it got canceled
<jjesse> a co-worker got mostly stuck there
<jjesse> had to drive to NC to get a flight home
<maco> apparently i cant trust quassel to stay connected yet
<maco> also rather confused as to why the quassel core has 0 backscroll. i know jussi01 said he'd delete stuff up to late last year, but i have nothing from before my current connection to it
<jussi01> maco: 0.o
<jussi01> maco: Ive my backlog still
<jussi01> tsimpson: Around?
<maco2> jussi01: it started downloading backlog after i said that. then it disconnected from the core again.
<jussi01> maco2: did you set the never time out actively?
<maco2> jussi01: thats not an option
<jussi01> maco2: which version are you running?
<maco2> 0.5.0
<maco2> karmic's
<jussi01> oh bleh.
<jussi01> yeah, it came in 0.5.1 iirc
<jussi01> maco2: its probably well worth your time grabbing the one package from backports
<jussi01> (quasselclient)
<maco2> eh ill get around to upgrading to lucid soonish
<Riddell> maco2: on my way
 * Quintasan found his MTG deck
<Quintasan> :O
<shtylman> Quintasan: *sigh*
<EagleSn> brightness keys still aren't working for my laptop in lucid (they don't since karmic)
<maco2> aww 4.4 doesnt have the "use notify osd" option
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging
<shtylman> maco2: yea... just remind agateau and maybe he will put it back :)
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: debian's just uploading skanlite, so we could probably just wait for that one to sync
<Lex79> ok, brb
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: I can sponsor all you have except kcoloredit which is in main
 * nixternal kicks npviewer in the ass
<nixternal> everytime I try to watch something flash based, I can only do so for a few minutes, before the CPU starts heating up like my oven
<seele> Riddell: heading out. meet you at Greenbelt metro at 6:30
<jefferai> JontheEchidna: are you a kubuntu packager?
<JontheEchidna> jefferai: yeah
<jefferai> did you get my patch for the screensaver vuln?
<JontheEchidna> nope
<JontheEchidna> jefferai: did it get sent to kde-packagers? sometimes that runs a bit behind for me
<jefferai> I'm not sure
<jefferai> JontheEchidna: I'm not on the packagers list. But you can get it via https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=217882#c17
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by KDE: timed out (http://bugs.kde.org/xml.cgi?id=217882)
<JontheEchidna> hmm, bko *is* being a bit slow
<JontheEchidna> there we go
<a|wen> apachelogger: i see that you found the source of the kdm-restart-on-upgrade; nice :)
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: thanks
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: kmldonkey,  http://pastebin.ca/1794854
<Lex79> how to fix the version, since in archive we have 2.0.3 and the new version is 2.0.2 ? :)
<neversfelde> Lex79: same problem as last time, are there any changes for kmldonkey?
<JontheEchidna> sit in a corner and start crying
<JontheEchidna> 2.0.2really2.0.3-0ubuntu1
<Lex79> I like this 4:2.0.3-kde4.4.0really4:2.0.2-kde4.4.0-0ubuntu1 LoL
<Lex79> ah ok
<Lex79> :)
<JontheEchidna> oh, I forgot about the -kde bit
<JontheEchidna> lol
<JontheEchidna> ha, it has an epoch of 4 already
<Lex79> uhm
<JontheEchidna> Lex79: I think 4:2.0.3really2.0.2-kde4.4.0-0ubuntu1 would be best for now
<Lex79> make sense, ok
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: when 2.03 will be release, 4:2.0.3-kde4.4.0-0ubuntu1 is > of 4:2.0.3really2.0.2-kde4.4.0-0ubuntu1
<Lex79> damn, I mean 2.0.3
<JontheEchidna> it is?
<JontheEchidna> (I don't know if that was a question or a statement)
<Lex79> a question
<JontheEchidna> hmm, I don't know
<JontheEchidna> I think the symbols are higher value than the letters, but I'm not sure
<Lex79> maybe is better:
<Lex79> 4:2.0.3-kde4.4.0really2.0.2-kde4.4.0-0ubuntu1
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<Lex79> lol :)
<JontheEchidna> it'd be so nice if they just made an extragear-l10n package and then stop making new releases of extragear apps if they haven't changed
<JontheEchidna> it would be even better if half the apps were maintained :P
<Lex79> eheheh :)
<JontheEchidna> kuickshow can't be packaged, btw
<JontheEchidna> needs imlib, which can't be packaged either because it needs gtk1.2
<Lex79> yeah
 * JontheEchidna finds it funny that a kde program indirectly needs gtk to function at all
<JontheEchidna> bug 520767
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 520767 in pkgbinarymangler "Failure during -dbgsym generation" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/520767
<Lex79> so isn't related to the new version of pkg-kde-tools ?
<JontheEchidna> nope
<JontheEchidna> has happened to kaffeine, konversation and now konq-plugins. the last two's debian/rules have not changed
<Lex79> :(
<Lex79> no need to do kphotoalbum, we have already the lastest version
<Lex79> kmldonkey in my ppa
<Lex79> kio-gopher in my ppa
<JontheEchidna> kmldonkey going up
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: Have I to convert this http://pastebin.ca/1794895 to use dh --with kde ?
<JontheEchidna> yeah. replacing the kde4.mk with dh --with kde and leaving everything else alone should work
<JontheEchidna> I think
<JontheEchidna> I won't be able to sponsor that since I think it's in main
<Lex79> it seems in Universe
<JontheEchidna> hmm, wonder why it has that kubuntu_desktop_pot thing set
<JontheEchidna> that can be deleted since it's not in main anyways
<ejat> JontheEchidna: there is a bug while im try to edit software sources in kpackagekit :(
<ejat> its not appearing ..
<JontheEchidna> any console output?
<JontheEchidna> oh, and which version of Kubuntu?
<ejat> 4.4
<JontheEchidna> no, version of kubuntu
<ejat> owh sorry .. karmic
<ejat> my bad
<JontheEchidna> ;)
<JontheEchidna> hmm
<JontheEchidna> I think he might have the "non-ascii characters in sources.list crash software-properties" crash that was fixed in lucid
<ejat> JontheEchidna: http://paste.ubuntu.com/375085/
<JontheEchidna> hmm, don't know what that one means to be honest
<JontheEchidna> ejat: does it show up if you run kdesudo software-properties-kde?
<ejat> yes ..
<ejat> then after that
<ejat> nothing appear
<ejat> JontheEchidna: resend http://paste.ubuntu.com/375087/
#kubuntu-devel 2010-02-13
<JontheEchidna> ah, that bug should be fixed in kubuntu 10.04
<ejat> JontheEchidna: ok .. thanks ..
<JontheEchidna> turning of translations for root should fix that
<JontheEchidna> but that's a bit not nice :(
<ejat> ic ..
<ejat> is that a temp fix to that bugs ?
<JontheEchidna> yeah
<JontheEchidna> a real fix is in the software-properties-kde in 10.04
<ejat> JontheEchidna: r u using lucid already ? :)
<JontheEchidna> yeah :)
<Lex79> ejat: me and JontheEchidna updated to Lucid when karmic was released :D
<ejat> Lex79: i do it last time before karmic release .. ...
<ejat> now my projects end .. thinking to upgrade to lucid next week :)
<Lex79> :)
<ejat> any big issues in lucid b4 i upgrade ? :)
<JontheEchidna> not that I can recall. things have smoothed out
<ejat> the most important is working with projector + krandrtray :)
<ejat> JontheEchidna: c00l .. so no issue for me to upgrade :)
<ejat> \0/
<ejat> how about suspend n hibernate ?
<JontheEchidna> let me see :P
<ejat> JontheEchidna: :)
<ejat> JontheEchidna: btw .. if ya dont mind asking .. will kde/kubuntu support thinkpad function key? :)
<ejat> since in ubuntu all keys working out of the box .. just wondering if in kubuntu it also can work flawlessly .. ;p
<JontheEchidna> works for me, your mileage may vary
<ejat> wb JontheEchidna .. r u trying the suspend n hibernate ?
<JontheEchidna> suspend
<ejat> ok .. thanks
<ejat> JontheEchidna: btw .. if ya dont mind asking .. will kde/kubuntu support thinkpad function key? :)
<ejat> since in ubuntu all keys working out of the box .. just wondering if in kubuntu it also can work flawlessly .. ;p
<JontheEchidna> dunno
<ejat> its ok ..
<ejat> anyway .. thanks for trying it for me .. either next week before the alpha3 release
<Lex79> good, I need kleo_export.h to build kopete-cryptography, but it's in not-installed in kdepim :(
<Lex79> btw kdepim-dev is empty
<verbalshadow> is koffice-kde4 broken, rather krita-kde4 broken for anyone else?
<shadeslayer> any triagers around?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna, Lex79: dpkg --compare-versions 4:2.0.3-kde4.4.0-0ubuntu1 gt 4:2.0.3really2.0.2-kde4.4.0-0ubuntu1; echo $?
<apachelogger> when in doubt :)
<markey> huhu apachelogger
<apachelogger> ahoy markey
<Xand3r> ahoy apachelogger
<apachelogger> hoy Xand3r
<Nightrose> apachelogger: update just killed my session for the 3rd time in 2 days :(
<apachelogger> Nightrose: final kill that should have been
<Nightrose> ok
<Nightrose> hopefully
<Nightrose> cause that's no fun tbh :(
<apachelogger> postrm (the script responsible for all the killery) is used from the old package, so that last kill was necessary to get the new postrm that does not kill everything in ;)
<Nightrose> i see
<apachelogger> otherwise I would have to hack up the preinst script of the other thingy manually mangling the postrm script of the other thing, which is kind of dangerous to just think about :)
<markey> aaaargs
<markey> HARALD
<markey> apachelogger: latest upgrade crashed my whole desktop
<markey> used Synaptic
<markey> same happened to Mamarok
<Mamarok> markey: read above
<markey> ah
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: I really think that you should use this when calling own methods
<apachelogger> in cpp it gets easily confusing otherwise IMHO
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: fixed the cpp kfi up a bit
 * Sput never uses the this pointer for calling methods, except when technically required
<Sput> and I also don't see that in others' code
 * jussi01 waits for the crash
<jussi01> mind you may take a bit to get, only got a 3g connection here.
<apachelogger> Sput: oh well, from looking at other's misuse of C I  must conclude that "others" are no good example to go by ;)
<Sput> apachelogger: in C++ you are not supposed to have global methods, so anything that's not called via another object *is* a local method
<Sput> no need for the this pointer
<Sput> if you really need global methods, use ::myMethod()
<apachelogger> Sput: true, maybe I am just too much of a C wrapper these days
<Sput> wasting precious bytes for writing this-> all over the place is unnecessary :)_
<Sput> and C doesn't have this-> !
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: letz reimplement kfi in nicely C ontained asm
<apachelogger> Sput: I know, I meant the fact that I find methods in cpp without object preceeding it awful looking
<Sput> apachelogger: don't ever look at Qt, KDE or any other cpp code then :)
<apachelogger> Sput: nah, I'll just spend the next semester implementing some wacko SVG app in cpp, that should straighten me up again ;)
<Tm_T> gah, it's a nightmare to try to find ppa repositories
<apachelogger> ScottK: if you could take a glimps at bug 477922
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 477922 in kubuntu-meta "kubuntu-netbook Dell Mini 10v touchpad motion on click area" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/477922
<apachelogger> Tm_T: how very true
<apachelogger> a|wen: ping
<a|wen> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> a|wen: you were looking into iso mounting, werent you?
<a|wen> apachelogger: jup; the best of existing options i could find is kfuseiso (but it only works for konqueror), so i'm thinking about simply going with some servicemenu shortcuts for it instead
<apachelogger> a|wen: as long as we can get bugs fixed ... bug 66508 please :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 66508 in kubuntu-meta "ISO mount from context menu" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/66508
<apachelogger> a|wen: why does kfuseiso only work with konqueror btw?
<a|wen> apachelogger: it registers as a special protocol, and for some reason this is still only supported in konqueror
<a|wen> apachelogger: I've added some service-menu shortcuts which makes sure to do things the same way as kfuseiso, so it works in dolphin (with less features) and mounted isos can then be seen and viewed in konqueror as if it was done using kfuseiso
<a|wen> apachelogger: we could either distribute that as a whole; or it could be split up into two (having the service-menu entries by itself)
<apachelogger> a|wen: your choice, if you think the servicemenu is enough, then we should just include that and save CD space :)
<apachelogger> otherwise JontheEchidna has to go around porting python stuff to cpp and that is gonna be a bit more work than kfi ;)
<a|wen> apachelogger: as dolphin is the default, not much point in having a lot of extra features in konqueror for this ... then comes the question if it should be a seperate source-package; and what we should name it (or if we simply should add it to dolphin and have it recommend fuseiso (needs MIR))
<apachelogger> I still would just be rejecting the wish altogether :P
<apachelogger> mount -o loop is not that much a hassle really :P
<apachelogger> could do more useful things with the disc space
<apachelogger> a|wen: kde-service-menu-iso or something probably is a good name
<a|wen> apachelogger: heh; i have a wrapper for those as well (but some people don't like that they have to have admin access)
<apachelogger> some people dont think that mounting a iso is a common task either :P
<a|wen> apachelogger: true; well in any case http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/kde-service-menu-iso
<apachelogger> a|wen: imho it should be non-native
<apachelogger> a|wen: maybe -fuseiso is a better name after all ;)
<apachelogger> a|wen: kde-open > xdg-open
<apachelogger> descriptions exceed 80 chars/line
<a|wen> then I should find somewhere to put it and all :P well i'll go make it non-native and change the name later today
<a|wen> thx for the quick review
<Guest65514> hello nixternal
<apachelogger> Quintasan1: you were working on the input method stuff? ... http://primalcortex.wordpress.com/2010/02/12/kde-4-4-sc-kubuntu-backports-dead-keys-acentos-nos-caracteres-portugueses sounds like something related to that stuff
 * apachelogger is wondering if this is positive for lucid too
<jtechidna> apachelogger: confirming the kdm upgrade is fixed here
<apachelogger> jtechidna: did you doubt my superior timelord intellect :P
<jtechidna> nope
<apachelogger> ok ^^
<ryanakca> apachelogger: assuming you were asking if dead keys were broken with lucid's 4.4.0 ... not here, áőîñ :)
<apachelogger> ryanakca: I hope you are using ibus as input method?
<apachelogger> right click input field -> select im
<apachelogger> should have ibus selected
<ryanakca> apachelogger: Yes, looks like I am. Never played with it though...
<apachelogger> ok
<apachelogger> ryanakca: I'll prepare to revert the ibus-for-default-patch for karmic then
<apachelogger> in case Quintasan1 chooses to agree with reverting
<apachelogger> jtechidna: ping
<shtylman> do we have something to manage encrypted folders in kubuntu?
<apachelogger> I do not think so
<apachelogger> unless KDE comes with something builtin
<shtylman> apachelogger: gotcha
<claydoh> eye <3 u guys!
<claydoh> 4.4 is very nice
<a|wen> apachelogger: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/kde-service-menu-fuseiso <-- all points fixed; now it even uses cmake to install
<Xand3r> moin apachelogger
<mcguire> Hi everybody, I want to start to help development of Kubuntu specific software (programming, not packaging), could someone point me to the right documentation/wiki page that explain from where to checkout code, ...  I've only found https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved/Development#Programming which is not really helpful in this case. Sorry if I missed something.
<a|wen> apachelogger: have to run now; just leave a comment on revu if you find something missing
<shtylman> ScottK: are we aware that our iso does not fit on a cd?
<Lex79> apachelogger: thanks for the dpkg --compare-versions  command, it's usefull sometimes :)
<mcguire> Riddell: esdaniel on #kubuntu tell me to ask you where/how to start with programming in Kubuntu specific software. Have you some time to help me?
<jtechidna> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> Lex79: yeah, it helps quite a bit with them fancy long version constructs :)
<Lex79> :)
<apachelogger> jtechidna: zander suggested that we get a group of kubuntu users to try koffice, any thoughts on that?
<apachelogger> jtechidna: http://identi.ca/notice/21886573
<apachelogger> mcguire: define programming kubuntu specific software?
<apachelogger> usually I would suspect that you have some itch you want to scratch
<apachelogger> it is not particular fun to get started with programming stuff someone else tells you to program ;)
<jtechidna> apachelogger: would be quite interesting
<jtechidna> sounds a bit like usability testing?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> though on a broarder scale than usability
<apachelogger> I suspect
<jtechidna> usability + functionality
<apachelogger> also more casual
<apachelogger> since we cannot really test specific cases at all
<apachelogger> well, not not at all, but only limited ;)
<jtechidna> so, we set up a wiki table, make an announcement on kubuntu.org and let the users go nuts?
<jtechidna> mayhaps an announcement on kubuntu-users
<mcguire> apachelogger: kubuntu specific software=developed for Kubuntu, not in Ubuntu nor KDE
<claydoh> the forum would get more users than the puny amount in kubuntu-users :(
<apachelogger> mcguire: yeah well, what in particular, what do you think is missing
<claydoh> but I just answered a koffice -specific q in the list just now :)
<apachelogger> jtechidna: I think we need more organization than that
<apachelogger> claydoh: I expect we want to drain people from multiple resources
<mcguire> apachelogger: no particular idea, I just just want to help other dev to create maintain and correct bugs in Kubuntu utilities, scripts and so on...
<claydoh> drain away :) I think there would be good feedback from the few in there
<apachelogger> jtechidna: how about ... prepare packages for all sorts of setups if necessary, prepare a questionnaire ("how did you like it? 0-4 points" "how did you like kword? 0-4 points" ...), aggregate general feedback in wiki or somewhere
<apachelogger> jtechidna: use some forum for discussion and organization (in favor of mailing list as pointed out by claydoh)
<apachelogger> claydoh: btw, how about that ppa policy discussion you started? ;)
<apachelogger> mcguire: do you speak python?
<claydoh> apachelogger: I forget that one, will look at it again
<apachelogger> kthx
<mcguire> apachelogger: I've read and patch some program in this language in my company, don't appear to be a complex language to learn
<apachelogger> it isn't
<apachelogger> to use it in a bug free way is impossible though ;)
<apachelogger> mcguire: anyhow, you could look for bugs at launchpad
<apachelogger> in the packages apturl and jockey and install-package and software-properties
<shadeslayer> Xand3r: ping
<mcguire> apachelogger: ok, I will look at these projects
<apachelogger> omg jtechidna is not talking to me anymore
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: maybe you went deaf? :P
<apachelogger> more like blind in this particular case
<apachelogger> claydoh: ping
<claydoh> apachelogger: pong?
<apachelogger> wanna be my new brainstorm buddy, jtechidna doesnt have any time for me :P
<claydoh> apachelogger: I always do for you :)
<apachelogger> claydoh: so, where do we organize that koffice review?
<apachelogger> I suspect a wiki would be most appropriate
<apachelogger> and I would go towards a KDE wiki because they support openid (hence one can login using launchpad stuff)
<claydoh> a wiki , yes
<apachelogger> question is ... techbase or userbase
<apachelogger> former is probably more appropriate for organization, latter for execution?
<claydoh> userbase? I dunno
<claydoh> I need to look
<apachelogger> or maybe use techbase for both
<apachelogger> Nightrose: ping
<apachelogger> claydoh: in any case I think using a kde wiki has loads of advantages over the ubuntu wiki
<apachelogger> e.g. koffice devs can be included more easily in the preps
<claydoh> apachelogger: true
<claydoh> tho depending on the wiki, user input can be daunting for some folks
<apachelogger> then again, usually when I try to use the powas of kubuntu to better kde I get bashed for treating kubuntu better or something ;)
<apachelogger> claydoh: maybe get input via google spreadsheet or other means of questionnairing?
<apachelogger> kind of depends on which information we want to aggregate I suppose
<claydoh> apachelogger: that is key: what are we looking to find out?
<apachelogger> how far along koffice is in terms of replacing ooo with it
<apachelogger> i.e. how good does koffice match the home user use case at this point
<claydoh> so doc import/export and usefulness
<apachelogger> also overall usefulness vs. buggyness I suspect
<claydoh> printing, etc
<apachelogger> aight
<apachelogger> the stuff a regular home user would want to do with his office
<persia> Why not also the stuff a regular office user might want?
<persia> (mostly the same, but usually involves more spreadsheets and presentations)
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I would expect a regular office user to make use of advanced features ;)
<apachelogger> though if indeed they do not, then koffice might also be an option there ;)
<apachelogger> persia: there are very rough edges in presentation last I checked
<apachelogger> spreadsheet and text processing are in pretty good shape for what a regular user wants to do
<persia> At least from what I saw during the time I spent doing helpdesk in an office, most users in offices spend their time writing mail in Word, reading misformatted spreadsheets, and preparing presentations.  This may not have been a typical office, but I doubt it was that far off.
<apachelogger> persia: yeah
<persia> Ah, if presentation is still very rough, then yeah, probably not suitable for professional use (as it seems that sending presentations rather than documents or email has become popular)
<apachelogger> though, as usual the question is if kubuntu actually targets business users :S
 * persia inserts a missing "yet"
<apachelogger> oh yeah, them darn presentation sending people ^^
 * claydoh want koffice to replace ooo  so we can add more kde apps, like kmymoney :)
<apachelogger> I did not manage to use kmymoney yet, so that is no good thing to consider :P
<persia> the GNOME folks seem to be doing a parallel thing with the netbook flavour.
<claydoh> apachelogger: kde4 version not quite there, but almost
<apachelogger> persia: build the netbook flavour in ooo impress as presentation?
<claydoh> or add more games by default :)
<apachelogger> claydoh: yeah, one or two games couldnt hurt
<apachelogger> and more translations
<claydoh> yes
<persia> apachelogger: Right.  It's much easier to get the nice glossy look if you don't need the software to work :)
<persia> But no, my comment was about dropping OOo from the default install.
<apachelogger> oh, especially for the netbook flavour I see a reason there
<apachelogger> ooo is much to fat and clumsy for that use case IMHO
<persia> (the little I've seen seems to imply use of abiword/gnumeric, which I thought were GNOME Office, which I thought would parallel KOffice)
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> persia: though I dont think it is officially gnome office
<claydoh> darn techbase database errors!
<persia> apachelogger: I think that the "officialness" of gnome office went away several years back.
<apachelogger> back when they lost their presentation app I think
<apachelogger> well
<persia> apachelogger: But apparently I'm wrong: http://live.gnome.org/GnomeOffice
<apachelogger> not particularimportant :D
<persia> No ;)
<apachelogger> persia: that is just a list of apps one might use in a office with gnome it seems
<apachelogger> also not particular important
<apachelogger> claydoh: thinking about it... in the fear of getting bashed again I do not think that using techbase is a good idea
<apachelogger> people might come and whip my ass until I include more distros etc.
<claydoh> yeah, how about this: we don't talk about kubuntu, just what works, doesn't, what needs help, and use that info for our ouwn purposes. Yhis does still give Koffice folks the useful info as well
<claydoh> we are just looking to see if Koffice is worthy as a ooo replacement, right?
<apachelogger> well, in a kubuntu context
<claydoh> or are we trying to also help out the koffice team (which would e cool too )
<apachelogger> I'll just use the kubuntu wiki for now to write down notes, we can always move stuff later on
<apachelogger> claydoh: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KOfficeUserReview
<ghostcube> o/
<Riddell> hi mcguire, you can get our source code with apt-get source foo
<mcguire> Riddell: thanks
<bambule> hi, i have just updated my kubuntu 9.10 to kde 4.4. i now have the problem that the "kde menubar" gets shown twice.
<bambule> both are at the bottom of the screen (as expected). one is a bit larger than the other
<bambule> by clicking at the overlapping pixels i can bring one of them to the front
<bambule> notifications are shown by both of them. so it get everything twice
<bambule> any idea how i can get rid of this situation?
<bambule> the bug is stable. restarting showed the same behaviro
<bambule> r
<claydoh> remove one of them
<bambule> :-)
<bambule> but how?
<claydoh> right-clickmon one
<claydoh> right-click on one
<claydoh> but remember, support questions go to #kubuntu :)
<bambule> claydoh: oh sorry. i thought i was in #kubuntu. the tab of quassel only shows the first bit....
<claydoh> :)
<bambule> how does right clicking help? btw.
<claydoh> you get the option to remove panels, taskbars, etc
<bambule> ok thanks!
<claydoh> tho another way to remove it is to click the 'cashew' on the right side of a panel, select "more Settings" then 'remove this panel',
<bambule> whats a "cashew"?
<claydoh> the wierd golden icon on the very right side of the panel
<claydoh> well, golden if you mouse over it
<claydoh> anyone , what is up with this:
<claydoh> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/KnowledgeBase
<ulysses> what the hell is this?
<claydoh> and why is in the header as well?
<yuriy_> i wondered that too when i saw it
<jjesse> we talking about the linked wiki page?
<ulysses> I think yes
<claydoh> and https://edge.launchpad.net/~sakthievel
<jjesse> what a silly page
<claydoh> hmmm
<jjesse> that page returs page not found
<yuriy_> and there goes X!
<claydoh> exactly, the user who edited it does not exist (anymore?)
<claydoh> and why is it in the main kubuntu wiki header
<jjesse> no idea
<yuriy_> yeah looks like he created it too, no history, so it's not like an old real page that someone messed with
 * ryanakca grumbles at debuild -S -sa making changes to upstream's source...
<ryanakca> In bangarang's case, is it still appropriate to use 'dh --with kde $@' as I've been doing, even if it isn't a KDE SC app? I'm asking because of http://pastebin.ca/1795661 ...
<JontheEchidna> yeah, that's ignorable
<JontheEchidna> well, safe to ignore
<persia> ryanakca: If that command is changing upstream source, fiddle more with debian/rules: clean
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: OK, and what about modifying upstream's source: http://paste.ubuntu.com/375754/ (1.0.1 is a bugfix release for 1.0, so this particular package will go into Debian and then I can sync it)
<JontheEchidna> that field should be removed from upstream's .desktop file
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: Then should I add a lintian override for 'W: bangarang source: patch-system-but-direct-changes-in-diff data/bangarang_play_dvd.desktop'?
<JontheEchidna> yeah. there's no harm done by modifying the source in this way
<ryanakca> JontheEchidna: OK, thanks
<JontheEchidna> It would be nice if the kubuntu l10n stuff didn't touch universe packages, but I suppose that's a bit hard to detect
<nixternal> oi
<Lex79> JontheEchidna: when you have time to sponsor some packages, they are in ninja wiki
<ScottK> apachelogger: Looking at 477922
<ScottK> shtylman: Generally, yes.  I didn't look recently at how bad it was (ISO size).  Riddell was working on it.
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> is  dput still broken, i wanna contribute some new packages but i cant upload a 25k package!!!
<_Groo_> anyone alive?
<markey> apachelogger: ping
#kubuntu-devel 2010-02-14
<Nightrose> apachelogger: pong
 * ryanakca grins at Canada leading 18-0 in women's hockey at the olympics, 6:30 to go :D
<shtylman> Riddell: we gonna add back the kubuntu-menu.png back for lucid?
<shtylman> old one or my new one... any version?
<shtylman> whatever we decide... we should probly close bug 389658 :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 389658 in kubuntu-default-settings "KDE menu button should have a Kubuntu Logo" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/389658
<maco2> ryanakca: *eighteen*?? in hockey?
<maco2> isnt like...5... a really high score in hockey?
<persia> Yes.
<persia> But this is Canada, against people who don't come from Canada.  18 might be low for this.
<freeflying> wondering will kde migrate to devicekit, since hal has been deprecated, but powerdevil still depends on hal
<maco2> http://www.flickr.com/photos/maco_nix/4354482404/sizes/l/in/photostream/  <-- Riddell and me in Kubuntu shirts @ the White House
<apachelogger> markey: pong
<apachelogger> Nightrose: nvm :)
<apachelogger> freeflying: even if hal is deprecated, devicekit is betaware or alphaware or something, so I have been told at least
<freeflying> apachelogger: to me, none of them are stble enough, but better to not have both of them coexistance
<apachelogger> tell that to ubuntu :P
<apachelogger> i.e. get pitti to port solid to hal
<apachelogger> fortunately enough porting solid probably means porting about 90% of kde to devicekit
<freeflying> lol
<freeflying> reality is devicekit is going to be de facto
<apachelogger> yuriy_work: userconfig is not working on karmic with kde 4.4 :(
<apachelogger> freeflying: going to be
<apachelogger> freeflying: it is not yet
<apachelogger> the fudge
<apachelogger> in the name of all that is blue
<apachelogger> python-kde4 makes me shiver
<apachelogger> one insane dep that is
<apachelogger> oh wellz
<apachelogger> I broke kde44 on karmic
<apachelogger> and hopefully fixed it
<a|wen> apachelogger: why make kde-service-menu-fuseiso non-native in the first place, and then we want to override the build/install system? beats me a bit
<Blizzz> apachelogger: i have a support case with this dependency problem. can you notify me when the fix is uploaded?
<a|wen> apachelogger: http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/kde-service-menu-fuseiso <-- changed
<Riddell> shtylman: kubuntu-menu.png is in kubuntu-default-settings now
<apachelogger> Blizzz: the complete system removal does not seem to be caused by the python stuff
<apachelogger> a|wen: there is no policy that states upstream needs to provide a build system :P
<apachelogger> or you could stick with cmake, but use dh_install for the packaging ;)
<a|wen> apachelogger: true; but makes it a bit more portable (isn't that the idea of the non-native part :) ) ... i have kept the cmake part (well, it is done and works), and just changed the packaging to ignore it and use dh_install
<Blizzz> apachelogger: system removal?
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> nvm
<apachelogger> my sources.list was a bit messed up
<apachelogger> Blizzz: all should be good again
<apachelogger> until the next backport of kdebindings appears
<Blizzz> apachelogger: good, great, ty
<apachelogger> that dep is super insane
<apachelogger> a|wen: oh, I am good with upload then
<apachelogger> a|wen: though if non-native means portable than people should not be allowed to use qmake :P
<Blizzz> apachelogger: sounds like fun...
<apachelogger> well I think the fact that python-kde4's deps breaks when a new python-qt4 gets pushed tells everything
<Blizzz> right
<a|wen> apachelogger: throw and advocate at it, and i'll go ahead and upload (i also closed the bug on kubuntu-meta about it in the changelog in the latest upload)
<a|wen> apachelogger: hopefully qmake is dying and cmake will conquer the world ;)
<apachelogger> a|wen: btw, the additional motu advocate is more of a recommendation, not a requirement ;)
<a|wen> apachelogger: i know ... but a second pair of eyes does never hurt ;)
<apachelogger> well I adovated your previous upload anyway
<a|wen> apachelogger: uploaded ... thx againg for looking at it
<apachelogger> yw
<ryanakca> maco2: Yes, we won 18-0 :)
 * Riddell updates kdebase-workspace for security issue
<apachelogger> security \o/
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: ping
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: pong
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: did you testbuild the new kfi in pbuilder?
<apachelogger> cause codewise it is finished IMHO
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: needs to use kdesudo --desktop
<apachelogger> alraedy done
<apachelogger> DEB_DH_BUILDDEB_ARGS += -- -Zlzma
<apachelogger> is that still necessary?
<JontheEchidna> hrm
<JontheEchidna> unless Riddell has ported over the lmza support to kde.pm in pkg-kde-tools, then it probably still is necessary
<Riddell> I haven't
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: package ftbfs in pbuilder
<apachelogger> nice
<apachelogger> Riddell: please do so :)
<JontheEchidna> Can't exec "cmake": No such file or directory at /usr/share/perl5/Debian/Debhelper/Dh_Lib.pm line 179.
<JontheEchidna> needs cmake build-dep
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: and kdelibs5-dev I suppose?
<apachelogger> or latter, which pulls in former anyway?
<apachelogger> drop gettext though
<JontheEchidna> ha, yeah
<apachelogger> Build-Depends: debhelper (>= 7.3.16), quilt, pkg-kde-tools (>= 0.5.0),
<apachelogger>  kdelibs5-dev
<neversfelde> someone already working on including this security patch for kdebase-workspace?
<Riddell> neversfelde: uploading now
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: with the proper build deps, it builds fine
<apachelogger> cool
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: so debian/patches can go now that you fixed the image links in the .qss?
<apachelogger> pot file also looks fine
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: no, I was just silly and didnt remember the patches ;)
<apachelogger> going to revert in a bit
<JontheEchidna> kk
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: please try with r40
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: Needs a quilt README.source for: W: kubuntu-firefox-installer source: patch-system-but-no-source-readme
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: r41 got that too
<JontheEchidna> r40 pbuilds perfectly
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: k, can you upload?
<apachelogger> I cant build src pkg :D
<apachelogger> only karmic here
<JontheEchidna> sure
<JontheEchidna> vi deb/ch
<JontheEchidna> oops
<apachelogger> dont forget to run debcommit -R -r afterwards :P
<apachelogger> oh shit
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: we have arch all :D
<JontheEchidna> :D
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: uploading fix
<apachelogger> kthx ... debcommit -R -r ;)
<JontheEchidna> ;)
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> build only takes 5 minutes :)
<JontheEchidna> the binary is only 20k larger than the old binary too
<JontheEchidna> now we need to give kpackagekit commandline batch support so we can throw a stake in install-package and gdebi-kde
<JontheEchidna> neat, debcommit handles tagging
<apachelogger> aight, that is why I want everyone to use it ;)
<apachelogger> one of the reasons anyway
<neversfelde> last time I tried debcommit -R -r, there was a problem
<neversfelde> I cannot remember what it was exactly, but it did not work :)
<apachelogger> well, you should not do it anyway, but the uploader :P
<apachelogger> plus I suppose the problem was that you did not change the UNRELEASED :P
<JontheEchidna> hmm, the patches to the .qss file aren't being applied
<apachelogger> insanity!
<JontheEchidna> maybe it explicitly needs --with quilt when not using source format 3.0 (quilt)?
<apachelogger> you and your build magic :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: does it even install quilt?
<JontheEchidna> quilt is a build-dep
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> then I suppose it needs the with quilt?
<JontheEchidna> testing
<apachelogger> kubotu: googlefight c++ ruby
<kubotu> incorrect usage, ask for help using 'kubotu: help googlefight'
<apachelogger> omg
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: ya, that was it
<apachelogger> kubotu: googlefight cpp ruby
<kubotu> ruby (65,000,000) vs. cpp (22,600,000) -- ruby wins!
<apachelogger> ruby ruby ruby
<apachelogger> kubotu: googlefight JontheEchidna apachelogger
<kubotu> apachelogger (79,500) vs. JontheEchidna (14,400) -- apachelogger wins!
<apachelogger> yay :P
<JontheEchidna> :P
<JontheEchidna> kubotu: googlefight kubotu ubottu
<kubotu> ubottu (23,800) vs. kubotu (9,120) -- ubottu wins!
<apachelogger> kubotu: googlefight kde gnome
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kubotu> kde (40,900,000) vs. gnome (19,500,000) -- kde wins!
<apachelogger> kay dee eee!
<apachelogger> kubotu: googlefight irc jabber
<kubotu> irc (47,400,000) vs. jabber (10,000,000) -- irc wins!
<apachelogger> cool
<apachelogger> hmmm
<apachelogger> kubotu: help googlefight
<kubotu> googlefight <keyword 1> <keyword 2> [... <keyword n+1>] => battles given keywords based on amount of google search results and announces the winner!
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> kubotu: googlefight linux windows mac
<kubotu> windows (792,000,000) vs. mac (320,000,000) vs. linux (288,000,000) -- windows wins!
<apachelogger> that is rather sad
<mistrynitesh> kubotu: googlefight dumb smart
<kubotu> smart (238,000,000) vs. dumb (34,600,000) -- smart wins!
<apachelogger> ^^
<Blizzz> kubotu: googlefight konqueror firefox opera chrome arora safari
<kubotu> firefox (210,000,000) vs. opera (160,000,000) vs. chrome (112,000,000) vs. safari (58,400,000) vs. arora (4,400,000) vs. konqueror (2,860,000) -- firefox wins!
<JontheEchidna> googlefight rekonq arora konqueror
<JontheEchidna> kubotu: googlefight rekonq arora konqueror
<kubotu> arora (4,400,000) vs. konqueror (2,860,000) vs. rekonq (152,000) -- arora wins!
<apachelogger> arora is a bit of a misnomer
<apachelogger> so is chrome
<apachelogger> safari too
<JontheEchidna> heh, yeah
<Blizzz> true
<Blizzz> well, same with windows. there are windows everywhere.
<apachelogger> well, I doubt it maters much with 792m
<JontheEchidna> hrm @ bug 521705
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 521705 in kpackagekit "Please do not package KPackageKit with Lucid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/521705
<JontheEchidna> kubotu: googlefight kpackagekit adept
<kubotu> adept (7,370,000) vs. kpackagekit (232,000) -- adept wins!
<JontheEchidna> again, not fair :P
<apachelogger> true
<apachelogger> kubotu: googlefight kpackagekit aptitude
<kubotu> aptitude (9,920,000) vs. kpackagekit (232,000) -- aptitude wins!
<Blizzz> apachelogger: i think so. each building has windows. there are companies building them. moste operating systems use windows. and on and on and on
<apachelogger> kubotu: googlefight kpackagekit aptitude apt synaptic wget
<JontheEchidna> there should be a googlefight distro where the default software lineup is determined by googlefight
<kubotu> apt (40,100,000) vs. aptitude (9,920,000) vs. synaptic (7,750,000) vs. wget (2,410,000) vs. kpackagekit (232,000) -- apt wins!
<apachelogger> there
<apachelogger> apt and be done with it
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yah, if only we had the server resources :D
<Blizzz> kubotu: googlefight konversation quassel irssi
<kubotu> konversation (1,800,000) vs. irssi (438,000) vs. quassel (92,000) -- konversation wins!
<JontheEchidna> kubotu: googlefight konversation quassel irssi mirc
<kubotu> mirc (10,100,000) vs. konversation (1,800,000) vs. irssi (438,000) vs. quassel (92,000) -- mirc wins!
<JontheEchidna> !visternal
<ubottu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Windows7 lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, and help on the MIRC client too! <nixternal> I LOVE MIRC!!!
<JontheEchidna> kubotu: googlefight konversation quassel irssi mirc xchat
<kubotu> mirc (10,100,000) vs. xchat (2,860,000) vs. konversation (1,800,000) vs. irssi (438,000) vs. quassel (92,000) -- mirc wins!
<JontheEchidna> oh noes, that would mean GoogleFight linux would include xchat. DO NOT WANT
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> it would include mirc!!!
<JontheEchidna> mirc w/ wine?
<apachelogger> yus
<apachelogger> only if that fails it would use xchat
<Blizzz> kubotu: googlefight wine beer
<kubotu> wine (165,000,000) vs. beer (102,000,000) -- wine wins!
<apachelogger> wine ftw!
<Blizzz> crazy
<Blizzz> kubotu: googlefight  kate vim emacs nano
<kubotu> kate (101,000,000) vs. nano (69,600,000) vs. vim (14,000,000) vs. emacs (6,630,000) -- kate wins!
<Blizzz> names again
<_Groo_> hi/2 all
<_Groo_> anyone alive?
<Nightrose> nope
<Nightrose> all gone
<Nightrose> what do you need? ;-)
<_Groo_> hey Nightrose
<_Groo_> dput is still broken? i cant upload anything to ppa, ence i can contribute with new packages :( in this case, kx11grab and skrooge
<JontheEchidna> eww @ old konq ico: http://img96.imageshack.us/i/lucidinstall1.png/
<JontheEchidna> shtylman: ^
<_Groo_> its so slow a 65K (yes kilobytes) is taking half an hour
<_Groo_> is this happening with everyone? or am i the only one "special" ? :P
<JontheEchidna> shtylman: if you have ubiqutiy commit access, please also consider running the "optimizegraphics" tool from kdesdk-scripts package across the ubiquity filetree. It'll lossessly optimize all .png and .svgz in teh tree
<JontheEchidna> the savings won't be more than a few dozen kb in most cases, but every little bit helps :)
<JontheEchidna> nixternal: ^ would probably be a good idea to run optimizegraphics on kubuntu-docs periodically too
<JontheEchidna> I shall return
<mischasworld> hello, any nepomuk specialists on board? I'm running karmic with kde sc 4.4 and  nepomuk doesn't find anything, db should be in the new format (deleted the old one) and strigi is indexing?
<groo_> mischasworld: did you choose what to index in systemsettings?
<mischasworld> groo: yes i did indexer is also running, when i look in .kde/shares/app/nepomuk there is a db > 0 bytes too
<groo_> mischasworld: no no, in the second tab you need to say WHAT you want to index.. did you choose your home dir or something like that?
<groo_> is virtuoso running and nepomuk mysql?
<mischasworld> groo:yes i did choose what to index ; nepopukserver is running how do i see virtuoso is runnig ps -C virtuoso list nothing?
<apachelogger> groo_: nepomuk mysql?
<apachelogger> wth is that
<apachelogger> mischasworld: the binary is called virtuoso-t
<mischasworld> apachelogger: thanks this file seems to be missing in /usr/bin do you know in which package it is so i can install it
<apachelogger> virtuoso-nepomuk
<apachelogger> or something like that
<apachelogger> oh right, I meant to add that to the dependency chain
<mischasworld> apachelogger: but i have installed virtuoso-nepomuk even uninstalled it and installed it again
<Riddell> mischasworld: and is virtuoso-t running?
<Riddell> that'll give you tagging and ratings and whatnot
<Riddell> getting strigi (file indexing) working is another matter which I haven't managed yet
<Riddell> Lex79: grabbing your extragear et al updates to upload, it'll take a while because my flatmate is uploading a 30GB file of something
<shtylman> Riddell: well tell him to stop... you have important work to do :)
<jjesse> 30gb that's a lot of p0rn
<mischasworld> riddel: yes its running, in etc/init.d/virtuoso-nepomuk theres a call to /usr/bin/virtuoso-t but in the virtuoso-nepomuk  package there is virtuoso-t in /usr/lib/virtuoso/virtuoso-t  just copeid it to /usr/bin nut its still not working
<Riddell> map data is what turns him on
<shtylman> O.O
<jjesse> haha
<jjesse> open street map stuff?
<Riddell> mischasworld: well if it's running then that's good, does tagging work?
<Riddell> jjesse: yes, for symbian phones, the whole planet needs reformated
<jjesse> wow
<Riddell> anyone looked at Amarok 2.3 beta 1 ?
<mischasworld> riddell: tagging in dolphin works
<jjesse> i know the open street map folks did a great job in haiti
<Riddell> mischasworld: grooy, so nepomuk works just the strigi integration which doesn't, which as I say, I haven't had working either
<Riddell> maybe this new version of strigi I'm about to upload will help
<soee> Riddell: can u give me some link to amarok 2.3 b1?
<Lex79> ok Riddell
<mischasworld> riddell: ok thank you for the information, good to know im not the only one ;-)
<groo_> Riddell: hey riddell, python-kde4 is broken again
<groo_> Riddell: on anotehr news, i made new packages for skrooge and kx11grab... should i open a [needs-packaging) for them?
<groo_> Riddell: and upload to revu?
<apachelogger> jjesse: how is 30gb a lot of p0rn? :P
<apachelogger> Riddell: stirgi works here
<jjesse> apachelogger: ummm i gues if it is all HD quaility??
<apachelogger> jjesse: that is not even a lot in default wmv insanity :P
<jjesse> sorry not up on my porn size :)
<groo_> python-kde4 dependencies broken again lol.. whats up with the version~ thats creeping around now and then
<neversfelde> bug #521705  needs a Won't fix
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 521705 in kpackagekit "Please do not package KPackageKit with Lucid" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/521705
<apachelogger> groo_: wah?
<apachelogger> neversfelde: are we sure?
<apachelogger> oh right
<apachelogger> groo_: on lucid?
<groo_> apachelogger: yep
<Riddell> groo_: or just upload to revu and ping us with the url
<groo_> apachelogger: are yo guys able to upload to ppa via dput? i cant upload anything for 2 weeks now.. speed (or lack of) below 0.5k
<apachelogger> Riddell: kdebindings got all insane deps for python-kde4
<apachelogger> it restricts dep to exactly the verison that it was built against
<apachelogger> and by exactly I mean including the package revisions
<apachelogger> so since today I bumped the ubuntuX revision of python-qt4, -kde4 is now broken because it cant satisfy the python-qt4 dep anymore
<apachelogger> groo_: no problems within the last 2 weeks or today
<groo_> apachelogger: not with me, i cant upload basically anything :(
<apachelogger> not dput's or ppa's fault
<apachelogger> maybe your isp broke something or something is wrong on your end
<groo_> apachelogger: i also made the final kmix pulseaudio support, same shit i cant upload it
<persia> groo_: Maybe try uploading patches and asking for testers, if dput isn't working
<groo_> apachelogger: well everything else works just fine, im using google dns and everything always worked fine..
<groo_> persia: very nice in theory but kubuntu devs are lazy bastards ;) i have trouble making them aprove my work already :D
<apachelogger> oi!
<apachelogger> I aint am no bastard
<groo_> Uploading kx11grab_0.1.12-0~padoka1.tar.gz: 13k/67k
<groo_> been here for half and hour now
<groo_> in all its 67k glory :P
<groo_> apachelogger: didnt you ever read BOFH?
<apachelogger> no
<groo_> apachelogger: go read it then... and youll see that bastard is actually a compliment
<groo_> in IT anyway
<neversfelde> apachelogger: I do not think, that we really consider to switch the default package manager 4 days before feature freeze?
<apachelogger> ScottK might disagree :P
<apachelogger> besides, it mustnt be a new one
<groo_> apachelogger: also i disagree with the bug, kpackagekit is not useless
<jjesse> afternoon... updated my lucid vm today and after logging in i am presented w/ a black screen adn a white mouse
<bulldog98> can confirm this: <apachelogger> so since today I bumped the ubuntuX revision of python-qt4, -kde4 is now broken because it cant satisfy the python-qt4 dep anymore
<bulldog98> would be nice if two of you guys could check http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/plasma-widget-daisy I uploaded the new release couse it makes it usable for kde sc 4.4
<bulldog98> it is only a bugfixrelease
<persia> That definitely doesn't need two reviewers then.
<bulldog98> ok
<JontheEchidna> hmm, no kubuntu iso's since the 9th?
<ScottK>  Nope, they've been failing to build.  I didn't have time to check why.
<JontheEchidna> are there fail logs somewhere that anyone can read?
<JontheEchidna> or is it archive-admin-console-y privileges?
<persia> JontheEchidna: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/
 * JontheEchidna bookmarks
<persia> JontheEchidna: http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/livefs-build-logs/lucid/ is the precursor (also interesting)
<JontheEchidna> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<JontheEchidna>   kdebase-runtime: Depends: plasma-scriptengine-javascript but it is not installable
<JontheEchidna>                    Recommends: virtuosoconverter but it is not installable
<Philip5> hi guys! just wondering if you want bugs reported on Launchpad or somewhere else for the Kubuntu Backports PPA repsitory?
<Philip5> i miss headers in the kdepim-dev_4.4.0-0ubuntu1~karmic1~ppa2 package so I can't use it to build stuff against kdepim
<JontheEchidna> Philip5: launchpad is fine, I think that's an issue in lucid as well
<Philip5> JontheEchidna: couldn't find any bugs reported for the kde 4.4 repository so i wasn't sure if it was the place
<neversfelde> mhh, I tell everyone not to report bugs about PPA packages in Laucnhpad, am I wrong here?
<JontheEchidna> in this case it's the same in lucid
<neversfelde> ah ok
#kubuntu-devel 2011-02-07
<c2tarun> hi
<CIA-40> [messages] yurchor * 1219208 * trunk/l10n-kde4/uk/messages/ (12 files in 9 dirs) SVN_SILENT Ukrainian translation update
<bambee> hey
<CIA-40> [summit] pelcak * 1219212 * trunk/l10n-support/cs/ (61 files in 22 dirs) Update of Summit
<CIA-40> [summit] ilic * 1219214 * (44 files in 23 dirs) Summit gather.
<bambee> hi, I'm student in computer sciences and I would like get involved in kubuntu development and help you in the process (especially programming)
<bambee> what I need to do ?  (sorry my english is not perfect)
<bambee> It could be a good experience for a student, imho :)
<bambee> no one there ?
<tsimpson> bambee: just hang around for a while
<tsimpson> bambee: there's some info here too: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved
<bambee> I already read this page ;)
<jussi> bambee: feel free to grab something on this page: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<bambee> jussi: ok
<jussi> bambee: documentation is a great way to start - its easy to pick up and you learn about things also. 
<NCommander> Riddell: ping, you about?
<NCommander> anyone awake who can answer a Qt packaging question?
<Riddell> NCommander: what's up?
<Riddell> bambee: you wake up too early for us :)
<NCommander> Riddell: what's your feelings w.r.t to changing Qt to build with GCC 4.4? (see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/705689 for context)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 705689 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu Natty) "QT applications crash with segfault error on armel (natty only)" [High,Confirmed]
<Riddell> NCommander: I've no immediate objection if that fixes it
<Riddell> but I guess I'd also want to talk to upstream and try their latest version to see if it's still a problem
<NCommander> Riddell: well, considering we're looking at a toolchain regression that is triggered with 4.7.0/4.7.1, I'm doubtful 4.7.2 will fix it except by fluke
<NCommander> Riddell: do we have a branch for qt4-x11, or is it just fire and forget? (I'm going to get the necessary signoffs from the toolchain team and would like to upload ASAP once we get those, then get to work towards fixing KDE)
<bambee> Riddell: oh sorry I'm in france , I forgot jetlag :)
<Riddell> NCommander: ah, blame the tools then :)
<Riddell> NCommander: bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-members/qt/ubuntu/
<Riddell> bambee: we'd love for you to help of course
<bambee> cool :)
<Riddell> do you know how to programme Qt, C++, Python?
<bambee> yup, I prefer C++ but python is not a problem
<NCommander> Riddell: thanks, I 'll upload 0ubuntu9 today if I get the necessary signoffs
<bambee> Riddell: don't worry I'm better in programming than in english :P
<Riddell> bambee: do you have natty installed?
<bambee> not yet, actually I use maverick (with kubuntu-ppa/backports)
<Riddell> bambee: does userconfig run?  kcmshell4 userconfig
<Riddell> ScottK: kubuntu/daily-live: natty-desktop-powerpc.iso oversized by 2342912 bytes (736346112)  more changes needed
<Tm_T> what have changed since alpha2?
<Tm_T> hmm, I suppose there's no easy answer, so should dig it up myself or so
<Riddell> Tm_T: see natty-changes :)
<Tm_T> thanks
<bambee> Riddell: yes it does
<bambee> on natty it does not ?
<Riddell> bambee: no it fails to load the .ui file
<Riddell> /usr/share/kde4/apps/userconfig/ui/userproperties-details.ui
<CIA-40> [messages] zepires * 1219234 * trunk/l10n-kde4/pt/messages/ (12 files in 9 dirs) Finished HEAD for now
<Riddell> CIA-40: huh?  
<Riddell> why do we care about that
<bambee> Riddell: I'll upgrade to natty and test it
<debfx> Tm_T: the powerpc kernel images have become larger
<debfx> Riddell: I'm applying for kubuntu-dev :)
<debfx> Riddell: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FelixGeyer/KubuntuDevApplication
<Riddell> debfx: the black belt of the ninjas!
<debfx> :D
<shadeslayer> everyone is applying for dev
<shadeslayer> maybe i should too
<Riddell> the more the merrier (as long as you're know your stuff and can take the grilling)
<Tm_T> debfx: interesting, thanks
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> oh also
<shadeslayer> Riddell: what's the new thing that uses authentication in kdm called?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I don't know of any new thing in KDM
<shadeslayer> Riddell: the part where you auth kdm to change theme's etc
<Riddell> well it's policykit
<shadeslayer> ah .. ok 
<shadeslayer> because the user management KCM does not have it
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no it needs to be ported to policykit
<Riddell> as does system-config-printer-kde and language-selector
<shadeslayer> yeah .... alright ... i might work on it, just after i finish removing some redundant code from rekonq
<shadeslayer> it's in kdelibs right?
<Riddell> I've never used policykit but I think it involves writing small scripts to do the privilaged changes and calling them from polkit-kde
<Riddell> I think the kdelibs API is KAuth
<shadeslayer> alright
<Riddell> shadeslayer: of course the user management KCM has more immediate issues such as not running at all currently
<shadeslayer> err... it doesn't?
<shadeslayer> it works for me
<Riddell> shadeslayer: on natty?
<shadeslayer> erm ... maverick :)
<Riddell> there you go :)
<shadeslayer> X is all sorts of broken on natty .. so will upgrade when in beta
<Riddell> new sip and pyqt causing problems I think
<shadeslayer> stupid SIP
<shadeslayer> and stupid pyth0rn
<Riddell> plan for userconfig should be, fix bugs, port to policykit, get it upstream
<Riddell> but that will take someone with some dedication, it hasn't happened yet
<shadeslayer> alrighty .... i can have a looksie today :)
<shadeslayer> figure out a POA
<Riddell> bambee said he would check the ui loading problem (the natty issue) so coordinate with him/her
<shadeslayer> #kde-devel? or some sekret channel? :P
<Riddell> bambee: you also have message indicator support for kmess?  anything we need to care about or will that just go upstream?
<shadeslayer> ah ^^
<Riddell> shadeslayer: here, an hour ago
<shadeslayer> ok
<bambee> Riddell: I prefer a review first and then send it to upstream
<Riddell> bambee: if agateau has a moment he's be the best person to review, he's done most of the message indicator work for us
<bambee> mhhhh... I don't know... I wrote a patch to integrate support directly in kmess code source... (no plugin manager yet) so probably upstream would be better...
<bambee> Riddell: ok :)
<bambee> reboot
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> rebooting : something i haven't done in 2 days
<bambee> Riddell: as you said on natty userconfig crashes
<bambee> (with a nice backtrace)
<Riddell> bambee: yeah :(
<Riddell> bambee: since the same code works in maverick I presume it's due to updated sip and pyqt
<bambee> probably
<Riddell> bambee: so I guess debugging would be to check if any ,ui loads in pyqt now and then start to narrow it down to the part that is a problem with this .ui file
<Riddell> assuming that interests you at all
<Riddell> bambee: how was upgrading to natty?
<bambee> fine except I lost kwin effects :(
<bambee> (due to nouveau probably)
<bambee> Riddell: I'll try to find a solution for userconfig :)
<bambee> Riddell: this is a bug in PyQt4 ui/uiparser.py line 231 =>  bg_i18n is an instance of type QString, so bg_i18n.string is wrong :)
<bambee> and apparently it's fixed on upstream in nightly build
<bambee> but just for test  replace line 231 by "bg_name = bg_i18n" , and then try kcmshell4 userconfig
<bambee> ;)
<Riddell> bambee: you tested upstream nightly pyqt?  or you read somewhere the bug is fixed?
<Riddell> bambee: 'replace line 231 by "bg_name = bg_i18n"' is that the upstream fix?
<bambee> I just read somewhere (on upstream) that a very similar bug was fixed in nightly pyqt
<bambee> http://www.riverbankcomputing.co.uk/static/Downloads/PyQt4/ChangeLog-snapshot-4.8.4-278054fd857c
<bambee> " is that the upstream fix?" => no it's mine
<Riddell> bambee: so we need to track down that 278054fd857c ideally
<Riddell> I wonder if pyqt has public git these days
<Riddell> http://paste.kde.org/4285/
<Riddell> bambee: looks promising ^^
<Riddell> yay, fixes it
<Riddell> bambee: so we need to add that patch to our python-qt package, do you know how, are you interested in learning how? (else I can just do it)
<bambee> yes I'm :)
<ari-tczew> Riddell: could you sponsor something for me?
<Riddell> ari-tczew: sure
<ari-tczew> Riddell: bug 713790
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 713790 in libktorrent (Ubuntu) "Merge libktorrent 1.0.5-2 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/713790
<Riddell> bambee: install devscripts, apt-get source python-qt4, put the patch with -p1 level in debian/patches, add to debian/patches/sources, dch -i to add a changelog, debuild -S to build a source package, debdiff <old>.dsc <new>.dsc to make a debdiff to give to someone who can upload (me)
<bambee> ok ;)
<tazz> Riddell, do you have any small kubuntu sitckers ?
<Riddell> ari-tczew: patch on comment #1 is for the wrong package I think
<Riddell> tazz: you should have come to FOSDEM, I had some there, all gone now 
<Riddell> maybe I should get more for conf.kde.in, they're not cheap though
<tazz> Riddell, a small problem of funding XD
<ari-tczew> Riddell: yea, it's occur often while merging a few packages
<tazz> np, Riddell we'll print some in BLR itself.
<Riddell> tazz: I don't think I have the design I used but it was the KDE 4.6 wallpaper with kubuntu logo on top and "Friendly Computing" underneith
<ari-tczew> Riddell: updated 
<tazz> Riddell, ok...
<Riddell> ari-tczew: since libboost-dev depends on libboost1.42-dev I wonder if we need to keep that change
<Riddell> ari-tczew: and since we have kdelibs5-dev >= 4:4.5.2 everywhere that's not vital either
<Riddell> ScottK: what's the crack with boost build-depends?
<Riddell> ari-tczew: I'd say we can sync this unless ScottK think we really need explicit versioning on boost build-deps
<ari-tczew> Riddell: +1 for sync if these changes are deprecated
<Riddell> ari-tczew: change the bug into a sync bug and if ScottK doesn't object by tomorrow I'll do it with my archive day
<shadeslayer> flipping rekonq won't save LP comments
<shadeslayer> sigh
<Riddell> shadeslayer: won't save them?  that's worse than normal when it has saved but hasn't done the ajax update thing
<ari-tczew> Riddell: done
<shadeslayer> ah
<Riddell> shadeslayer: it's still losing my login to websites when I log out of KDE
<shadeslayer> Riddell: doesn't save them as in ... doesn't show that it has saved them
<shadeslayer> i've even disabled all the fooey code that was causing a issue
<shadeslayer> err
<shadeslayer> Riddell: that might be because of the cache etc ... maybe kde cleans out the cache and thus you can't login ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: my cookie cache?  why would it do that?
<Riddell> although .kde/share/apps/kcookiejar/cookies is empty
<Riddell> which is weird
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I'd say rekonq isn't using kcookiejar properly
<Riddell> hmm, better than konqueror which just crashes when loading any web page :(
<bambee> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/J3dwS1K1
<bambee> :)
<Riddell> bambee: lovely, thanks very much
<bambee> you're welcome :)
<Riddell> I think the only thing I'd change is naming the patch kubuntu_01_...  to make it clear the patch is from us and not from debian (makes merging easier), I can do that easily enough
<Riddell> oh also it should close the launchpad bug
<bambee> ohhh so I should add "(LP:  #XXXX)" in the changelog...
<Riddell> except I don't think there is a bug
<Riddell> can't see one on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/userconfig
<Riddell> so we'll just leave that out
<bambee> ok 
<Riddell> bambee: uploaded!  thanks for helping Kubuntu
<bambee> :)
<Riddell> bambee: so for coding userconfig can do with more love.  there's also language-selector which needs various things done.  our installer usually needs fixes.  In c++ rbelem is working on file sharing with samba, he might well need some help there
<Riddell> and of course we do packaging and bugfixing (kconf upgrade script for the wallpaper change would be good)
<Quintasan> \o
<Quintasan> It's time to fill out UDS O sponsorship form
<Riddell> Quintasan: has it been announced yet?
<Riddell> bambee: plus there's the todo list and bug fix list needing done https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo http://goo.gl/yGhJd
<bambee> Riddell: what do you mean by language-selector ? I mean language-selector from systemsettings ?
<Riddell> bambee: yes, System Settings -> Locale -> Languages -> Install more Languages
<bambee> ok
<maco> Riddell: where do changes get made to the slideshow in the installer? i spotted a typo when installing my system at work
<Riddell> bambee: or just run  kdesudo "qt-language-selector --mode install"
<Riddell> maco: ubiquity-slideshow-kubuntu
<Riddell> bambee: I think we'd like that changed to a kcontrol module rather than standalone app
<Riddell> bambee: it should have feature parity with the gtk frontend
<Riddell> bambee: and ideally should be ported to policykit
<Riddell> well porting it to policykit might be a requirement for it being a kcontrol module
<Quintasan> Riddell: It wasn't but the form is open
<Riddell> bambee: or for a project we'd like, implement the sound menu for KDE
<Riddell> bambee: so lots to do :)
<bambee> indeed :)
<Riddell> in return, fame, glory and free trips to Ubuntu Summits!
<bambee> w00t :D
<Riddell> that kdesudo command reminds me it could do with having its syntax fixed, should be any need for quotes in kdesudo "qt-language-selector --mode install"
<Riddell> language-selector should use kpackagekit really rather than its own polictkit stuff
<Riddell> doing that would probably get rid of a load of code
<debfx> Riddell: you don't need quotes, this works fine: kdesudo -- qt-language-selector --mode install
<bambee> mhhh I don't know because language-selector and sound menu in KDE are both very interesting :)
<c2tarun> hi
<debfx> Riddell: so how does the application process work? we need to set up a meeting?
<Quintasan> c2tarun: Hi there
<c2tarun> Quintasan: hi :)
<c2tarun> Quintasan: I got an error while building a package, it was that build dependencies are missing. There was an application for installing build-depends automatically, can you please tell me that?
<Quintasan> c2tarun: sudo apt-get build-dep <name of the package you want build depends of>
<c2tarun> Quintasan: do we have to install all the build-deps I mean can't we use pbuilder-dist for this.
<maco> Riddell: merge request sent
<Quintasan> c2tarun: I don't get what you want to do now
<c2tarun> Quintasan: I want to build the package, but I dont want to bloat my system by installing all the build-dep for a application. Can we install all the build-dep in pbuilder-dist env and build application there.
<Quintasan> c2tarun: The pbuilder does that automatically
<Quintasan> c2tarun: you just add the dependencies to debian/control file
<c2tarun> Quintasan: but still the biggest problem is how to copy the folder from my home folder to pbuilder-dist home folder?
<debfx> c2tarun: you can build the source package on your system (debuild -S) and then run pbuilder on the resulting .dsc file
<c2tarun> debfx: but I am getting error while debuild -S and someone on #ubuntu-motu told me that it was due to missing build-dep
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> You can ignore it
<debfx> some build-deps might be needed when running the clean target (which debuild does by default)
<c2tarun> I just installed all the build deps but still getting that error. check this http://paste.ubuntu.com/563925/
<c2tarun> any idea about the error ^^
<debfx> looks like spyder_2.0.6.orig.tar.gz is not a valid tar.gz file
<c2tarun> debfx: hmm..... It was on the website. but on debian site there is a version 2.0.3 do you think that I should pack that one as an upgrade and leave this one?
<Quintasan> c2tarun: and that error is certainly not missing build depend but a wrong source file
<Quintasan> debfx: if there is a version in Debian then ask the Debian maintainer to update it
<Quintasan> debfx: sorry, meant to c2tarun
<c2tarun> Quintasan: got it :) can a debian maintainer update in ubuntu archives as well?
<Quintasan> c2tarun: unless you are both debian developer and motu or core-dev then no
<Quintasan> c2tarun: usually you would ask Debian developer to upgrade the package in Debian and then request a sync in Ubuntu
<c2tarun> Quintasan: Can i request the sync, I thought only MOTU's can do that.
<Quintasan> You can REQUEST a sync
<Quintasan> but only archive admins can do them
<c2tarun> Quintasan: request as posting a bug on LP?
<Quintasan> yup
<c2tarun> Quintasan: god I hate doing this :( when will I be ready for MOTU :((
<Quintasan> you need at least two months of fairly constant contributions to get a membership
<c2tarun> Quintasan: hmm.... thats cool I thought may be years ;)
<Quintasan> c2tarun: I mean Kubuntu Membership
<Quintasan> c2tarun: You can apply straight for MOTU
<c2tarun> Quintasan: what is the point in applying when they'll reject me STRAIGHT :(
<Quintasan> c2tarun: well, you need someone to endore your application
<Quintasan> c2tarun: like, you work around here helping us and learn packaging that way, then after sometime, if you think you are ready, you create a MOTU application, attend a meeting on IRC where they ask you questions
<c2tarun> Quintasan: there will be an interview session?
<Quintasan> c2tarun: there is no special time for that, you just add your application to next DMB agenda and join the irc channel when the meeting stats
<c2tarun> Quintasan: question like what?
<Quintasan> it will be faster to supply logs than reply
<c2tarun> Quintasan: where can i get the logs? can u please tell.
<Quintasan> looking for them
<c2tarun> Quintasan: thanks me too :)
<Quintasan> hmm on 17th December I got accepted
<c2tarun> 2009? 
<c2tarun> Quintasan: ^^
<Quintasan> yup
<Quintasan> c2tarun: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2009/12/11/%23ubuntu-meeting.html
<Quintasan> That would be this one
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: if you want request a sync from Debian, you can use script "requestsync" from package ubuntu-dev-tools
<Riddell> debfx: well kdesudo shouldn't need the -- either, sudo doesn't
<Riddell> debfx: yes a meeting of kubuntu-dev, feel free to use doodle.com to set one up
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: MOTU can ACK syncs.
<Riddell> maco: URL to merge request?
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: We have a script syncpackage which developer can use for upload sync directly to archive via dput.
<Quintasan> ari-tczew: awesome
<Riddell> bambee: I guess agateau isn't around today, best e-mail him the patch to kmess
<Quintasan> c2tarun: The meeting looks like this, you sure will want some of us to show up for your meeting so we can support your contributions
<Quintasan> man, that sure brings memories :O
<agateau> Riddell: I am there :)
<agateau> Actually I suggested bambee to submit the patch on LP
<Riddell> ah, lovely
<agateau> bambee: and subscribe me to the bug
<agateau> bambee: or do as Riddell suggested, mail the patch, bug at some point it will need to go in LP
<agateau> Riddell: btw, did you get to package this new libindicate-qt?
<c2tarun> Quintasan: sure :) thanks as soon as i'll think that I can be a motu i'll request you all.
<Riddell> agateau: it's next on my todo list
<agateau> Riddell: great
<ari-tczew> c2tarun: I encourage you to work on merges and fix some FTBFS with binutils-gold.
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: FTBFS?
<Quintasan> fails to build from source
<c2tarun> for that do I have to make changes in the original source code?
<Quintasan> with patches
<ari-tczew> it depends
<ari-tczew> use command "what-patch" to make sure whether and which patch system package uses
<c2tarun> ari-tczew: ok, then
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: oh, you were handled by MOTU Council yet, not DMB
<Quintasan> the meeting will look most likely the same :P
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: but DMB is exapnded than MC
<Quintasan> I know
<Quintasan> But I do not think they will grill him more than necessary
 * Quintasan wonders if Mark ever uses his irc client
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: which Mark?
<sabdfl> i do
<Quintasan> Awesome :)
<sabdfl> back to natty, then
<sabdfl> :-p
<Quintasan> :D
 * Quintasan should start working too
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Did I upload your kdegames stuff or not?
<ari-tczew> sabdfl: I see you on IRC first time, as well. Nice.
<sabdfl> i'm around just about every day
<ari-tczew> sabdfl: your nickname is pretty exotic
<Quintasan> I think sabdfl get things done instead of talking about them :D
<sabdfl> it's more declarative than exotic
<sabdfl> gtg, see you later
<ulysses> Do we have a time machine? The alpha 2 announcement says the Narwhal will be released in 2010 April:\
<Riddell> ulysses: that'll be my fault, please fix
<Riddell> (assuming you're looking at the Kubuntu wiki page)
<ulysses> Anyway it would be good to have a time machne
 * ulysses fixing
<Quintasan> Yeah, time machine
<Quintasan> like uploading KDE 4.6 as 4.0
<Quintasan> and making kde devs go like "WTF? DID WE HIT BALLMER'S PEAK?!"
<Riddell> Riddell_: hi
<Riddell> jr_: hi
<Riddell> agateau: hmm, message indicator doesn't seem to know that quassel or konversation are being run
<Quintasan> WAAAAAAH THREE Riddells
<Riddell> I get around
<Quintasan> Riddell: You sure know how to multi-task
<Quintasan> :D
<ulysses> Quintasan: it's better than having three apachelogger
<Quintasan> Oh god
<ulysses> imagine that
<Quintasan> I even don't want to imagine this
<Quintasan> ulysses++
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ^
<Quintasan> yofel: ^^
<agateau> Riddell: mmm weird
<yofel> Quintasan: as long as they're not around 24/7 it might be tolerable
<Quintasan> yofel: at least one of them will be around
<yofel> :S
<ulysses> and all of them will be drunk 0/24
<Quintasan> it's like, MADNESS ROUND TH ECLOCK
<Quintasan> CLOCK*
<Riddell> Riddell_: ping
<Riddell> agateau: ah hah, I need to restart plasma-desktop
<agateau> Riddell: ah, could be
<maco> Riddell: https://code.launchpad.net/~maco.m/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/kubuntu-fix-714668/+merge/48802
<Riddell> I uploaded libindicate-qt with libindicate-qt0 renamed to libindicate-qt1 so transition will be needed, I'll do that once it's through New
<Riddell> agateau: I also added a .symbols file so if you break binary compatibility, we'll know about it!
<debfx> Riddell: ok, I've set up a doodle poll: http://doodle.com/sbufw9rpaq7vh9i3
<Riddell> maco: lovely, merged
<maco> Riddell: thanks dear
<Riddell> debfx: updated, do post to kubuntu-devel@
<bambee> agateau: ok as you said I'll submit the patch on LP:kmess
<Riddell> bambee: out of interest why do you use kmess rather than kopete? (or finishing kde-telepathy :)
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: lol
<shadeslayer> my interwebz was washed out
<shadeslayer> bambee: so ... i'd like to work on KAuth from tomorrow .... for User Management
<Quintasan> bambee: yeah, Riddell's right, if you can I think guys over at #kde-telepathy could use your help
<Riddell> shadeslayer: that probably needs some Policykit scripts to run the privilaged bits, I expect those can be taken from the gnome equivalent, then rewrite the bits of userconfig to use them
<Riddell> Quintasan: sssh, he's got enough programming things to do in Kubuntu :)
<bambee> because kmess works better than kopete for msn (I've severals problems with kopete, unable to send or download files, unable to see some contacts and so on)
<bambee> kmess works just fine
<bambee> BUT
<bambee> I use kopete for jabber ;)
<Quintasan> Riddell: yeah, but if we get rid of kopete then we will have less stuff to work on
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh btw rekonq will probably have a alpha release in till this weekend, before that hopefullt
<shadeslayer> *hopefully
<bambee> and graphically I prefer kmess too :)
<shadeslayer> and lemme test your cookies issue
<bambee> however kopete is a very good IM 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: an alpha release that is certain to have a final release before Kubuntu has a final release?
<Quintasan> bambee: well, telepathy is future, if you feel like it then guys at #kde-telepathy are your friends :)
<bambee> you're right
<Quintasan> bambee: if you ever pop in there just tell em that Riddell or me sent you so you will get cookies ;)
<bambee> ;)
<bambee> "so ... i'd like to work on KAuth from tomorrow .... for User Management" => I missed something ?
<bambee> arrff disconnected :\
<bambee> aah reconnected :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: <quote>I think we are delaying it too much, considering the extreme need we have for a long bugfixing period and the necessity to release for the mid of March.<end quote>
<shadeslayer> so .. yep :)
<shadeslayer> we get 1 month to test out rekonq on our system's as well
<shadeslayer> lemme see our release schedule
<shadeslayer> oh my
<shadeslayer> just in time for user interface freeze
<shadeslayer> ( sorry for the pinginng out, the quasselcore has alot of db queries right now )
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i dont find anything related to kcookiejar in rekonq @_@
<shadeslayer> well ... there's just a small piece of code that clear's cookies based on your settings
<shadeslayer> but that's about it
<bambee> reboot
<maco> anyone who thinks they submitted a sponsor request for UDS-O:   you did it during testing time and so it doesn't count. do-over some time later when it actually opens
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: ^^
<Quintasan> FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: say that to JonTheEchidna if he gets here
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: im leaving in another 30 mins
<CIA-40> [messages] asserhal * 1219275 * trunk/l10n-kde4/sv/messages/ (13 files in 10 dirs) SVN_SILENT updated translations
<bambee> guys I'm not there tomorrow nor wednesday, however I'm back thursday ;)
<bambee> and I'll give some help to shadeslayer for user management and Kauth :)
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> oh and btw : http://wstaw.org/m/2011/02/07/plasma-desktopYD8524.jpg
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: Riddell ^^
<shadeslayer> we ripped off Firefox :P
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: you mean you ripped off memleaks?
<shadeslayer> hah 
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: rekonq doesn't leak alot of mem tho
<shadeslayer> i ran it for 3 days ... and it's still idling at 200 megs
<shadeslayer> it started at 180-185 
<shadeslayer> i agree ... 200 megs looks like alot ... but still
<shadeslayer> bambee: https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kdebase/kde-workspace/repository/revisions/master/entry/kdm/kcm/kdm-users.cpp#L69
<shadeslayer> we will need a dbus entry .. :S
<shadeslayer> looks trivial to create one tho ...
<shadeslayer> ok time to sleep
<shadeslayer> night all
<ulysses> Are the desktop effects broken in Natty for anyone?
<Riddell> sheytan: how did you rip off firefox?
<sheytan> Riddell did you mean shadeslayer? :D
<Riddell> ulysses: working better than ever on my laptop, really slow and crap on my netbook, so just the usual lottery, see mgraesslin's blog on planet today
<Riddell> sheytan: yes sorry
<Riddell> shadeslayer: how did you rip off firefox?
<sheytan> no problem
<ulysses> I can't resume the desktop effects
<ulysses> when it worked, it was good, but now it doesn't work
<Riddell> sheytan: I think I should ask the ubuntu-website mailing list if anyone can turn your design into a wiki theme
<sheytan> Riddell you know what sucks?
<sheytan> That we always need to ask ubuntu ppl to make any step forward
<sheytan> same thing with the hosting
<sheytan> we need our own stuff
<sheytan> own wiki
<sheytan> with own information
<mgraesslin> ulysses: which graphics card?
<ulysses> mgraesslin: Intel GMA4500
<mgraesslin> is graphicssystem raster still enabled by default on natty?
<fosdemlogger> should be
<fosdemlogger> ulysses: echo $QT_GRAPHICSSYSTEM
<mgraesslin> still at fosdem?
<fosdemlogger> oh
<apachelogger> at home for 3 hrs :D
<apachelogger> anyone knows where my favorite kpackagekit/apper hacker is?
<apachelogger> debfx: did you have beer with Nightrose yet?
<Riddell> mgraesslin: qt raster is not longer set with up to date kubuntu-default-settings in natty
<mgraesslin> ok
<mgraesslin> so that's then not the reason for ulysses problems
<Riddell> sheytan: well we could do it, but I have idea about making Moin themes so it seems sensible to find someone who does
<Riddell> mgraesslin: unless he has an old version
<Riddell> ulysses: got /etc/X11/Xsession.d/80qtgraphicssystem ?
<sheytan> Riddell what's Moin?
<Riddell> sheytan: the wiki software we use
<mgraesslin> it's written in apachelogger's most favorite programming language
<apachelogger> french?
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> pyth0rn
<sheytan> Riddell first of all, when we will have info about development tools, and others on the new web page, do we need the wiki ?
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: one gets to notice that a lot
<apachelogger> sheytan: yes
<ulysses> apachelogger: raster
<apachelogger> ulysses: you are out of date it seems or you have used the graphicssystem kcm to switch to raster...
<ulysses> Riddell: I have
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: ^
<mgraesslin> ulysses: switch back to native if you want desktop effects
<mgraesslin> apachelogger: given our bug reports users who use the 4.6 PPA and have an Intel GPU love your kcm
<apachelogger> ^^
<ulysses> how?
<apachelogger> mgraesslin: sorry :)
<mgraesslin> apachelogger: no need - it was useful as it helped to identify the issue
<apachelogger> ic
<sheytan> apachelogger can't we just put all the stuff into one page?
<sheytan> imho wikis suck
<apachelogger> IMHO they do not
<sheytan> and it's hard to find stuff on them
<apachelogger> except for ours
<apachelogger> but that is another story
<sheytan> apachelogger well, so tell me please what info you can't put into the new kubuntu website which you can on the wiki?
<apachelogger> let me throw another question in return... do you want everyone with a launchpad account to be able to edit the kubuntu website?
<sheytan> apachelogger edit for what? To add new stuff? Can't we choose like 2-3 person for do that?
<sheytan> And even if, we can make just a sepcyfic part of the page editable for them
<apachelogger> sheytan: to answer your question then: we cannot put information there that needs or should be editable by everyone
<ulysses> apachelogger: how can I switch back?
<apachelogger> such as a meeting agenda
<apachelogger> ulysses: open the kcm and swich back to native
<sheytan> apachelogger as i said, cant we make just a specyfic part of the page editable?
<apachelogger> that requires someone doing that
<apachelogger> workflows that depend on a small team == ultimate super shit and management nightmare
<sheytan> apachelogger you mean to write code for this feature?
<apachelogger> sheytan: no, creating new pages as the community requires it
<apachelogger> then assigning permissions accordingly
<apachelogger> then the community needs to mess with html stuff flip flup
<apachelogger> the website and the wiki address different needs
<apachelogger> but
<ulysses> meh, I can't find
<apachelogger> as you were asking in a very specific context anyway
<apachelogger> sheytan: the theming should go away
<apachelogger> kubuntu wiki should be ubuntu wiki
<apachelogger> as we are part of the ubuntu community but form a dedicated team for the kubuntu distribution
<sheytan> apachelogger i might agree. Wiki: ubuntu stuff, the new web page: kubuntu stuff
<apachelogger> making it appear as if the wiki were made for kubuntu is a wrong thing
<apachelogger> as it is confusing
<apachelogger> because it is a wiki filled with foobar from all sorts of ubuntu teams
<sheytan> wiki: a technical side, for devs and stuff, the page: users related stuff
<apachelogger> when do we send users to the wiki now?
<apachelogger> AFAIK we do not have user relevant content on the wiki
<apachelogger> never had
<sheytan> apachelogger: we don't need to. We can put all user related stuff on the page. When there's a meeting or something, we can post a news on the page and link to wiki with the agenda
 * apachelogger notes that he does not think meetings should get a news
<sheytan> why not?
<apachelogger> because those are community meetings and if someone does not feel invovled enough to actually subscribe to the low frequency dev mailing list then I do not care much for their opinion
<apachelogger> basically: if things get put into too public places people will show up that have actually no sensible input to give but disrupt discussion
<apachelogger> like say we discuss making gstreamer our god, people might show up and flood the meeting with claims how shitty gstreamer is and that actually mplayer should be our god
<sheytan> apachelogger well, so there's no need to link users to the wiki
<apachelogger> sheytan: isn't that what I said anyway? :P
<sheytan> apachelogger yeah, and i do agree with that :D
 * apachelogger fails to see the point of the discussion as the wiki has valid use cases and all of them lay outside the scope of the average user and thus the website itself too
<Riddell> sheytan: how do you mean info about development tools?
<apachelogger> Riddell: I think there was a bit of confusion as to what the wiki is used for
<apachelogger> also the new website includes a list and description of dev tools on kubuntu and whatnot
<apachelogger> Riddell: have you been hiding on sunday? ^^
<sheytan> Riddell we have general info about how to start development for Kubuntu/KDE on the new page
<sheytan> Riddell and as we both, me and apachelogger agree, the wiki should be developers related, not users
<sheytan> users shouldn't look for information about their OS on the wiki
<sheytan> that's what Support page is for
<apachelogger> s/developers/community ;)
<sheytan> yeah :D
<Riddell> apachelogger: on Sunday I was on a train (don't you start, already had hassle from my gf for that!)
<apachelogger> uh uh uh
<apachelogger> Riddell: I shall hug you twice at UDS then :P
<ulysses> apachelogger: I kde-config-qt-graphicssystem, switched to OpenGL, and now after the splash screen nothing happens
<apachelogger> :O
<ulysses> installed*
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> you should not use opengl :P
<apachelogger> not on intel anyway
<CIA-40> [docmessages] ecuadra * 1219283 * trunk/ (35 files in 18 dirs) SVN_SILENT Spanish translation update by Kira J. Fern?\195?\161ndez & Roc?\195?\173o Gallego CC_MAIL: kirajfdez@gmail.com,traducciones@rociogallego.com
<Riddell> sheytan: I'm not sure what change you are proposing
<apachelogger> if raster already falls apart there...
<sheytan> Riddell first of all, that we should marge the Kubuntu wiki with the Ubuntu one, couse the information are almost the same. Then, we shouldn't add users related info on the wiki. They should go to the new web site.
<apachelogger> sheytan: they are *exactly* the same
<apachelogger> wiki.kubuntu.org is just wiki.ubuntu.com with a different theme
<sheytan> apachelogger and what about a todo lists? They are different :)
<apachelogger> and no one is adding user content to the wiki
<apachelogger> sheytan: no
<apachelogger> they are different pages
<sheytan> well, right
<sheytan> apachelogger so the Kubuntu wiki should die? :D
<apachelogger> woohooo, lover returned with cigs \o/
<apachelogger> sheytan: well, if no one cares to keep the theme in line with the website theme it should just use the ubuntu theme
<apachelogger> it cannot simply die for consistency reasons and whatnot
<apachelogger> also it being there does not particularly cause problems
<sheytan> apachelogger But i'm on the way with the theme, the problem is, that the ubuntu team needs to implement it
<Riddell> sheytan: anyone can implement it who knows how to make moin themes
<sheytan> Riddell do we have anyone in the Kubuntu team
<sheytan> ?
<Riddell> not that I know of
<Riddell> Kubuntu is part of Ubuntu, we should be happy to ask for help from other parts, not be isolated
<sheytan> and that's the thing. When i create the theme, it will take ages to implement :)
<sheytan> same problem is for ofir, that he has no access to the server, to work on the page
<sheytan> did something change in this case?
<Riddell> it's unfortunate that it's not easy to make a wiki theme, but that's the fault of the wiki software, not the fault of any part of ubuntu
<apachelogger> *nod*
<apachelogger> also I would like to remind you that the wiki software is written in pyth0rn ;)
<Riddell> it's a pain that we rely on canonical sysadmin to update the website theme but they say they will respond within a day next time we ask them to update it
<sheytan> Riddell so i don't understand why ofir needs access to the server to keep the development
<sheytan> i'm lost
<ryanakca> Aye, they're still running moinmoin 1.6.3, which was severely outdated when I did the current theme. I think the current moinmoin version is 1.9.x
<apachelogger> sheytan: well, he does more than just theming :P
<apachelogger> themes are considerable easy to deploy (as the security review will be rather quick and stuff)
<sheytan> apachelogger sure he does, but as you know, he doesn't have access to the server, so he cannot continue the development which sucks, cause we loose time ;(
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> though I absolutely understand why he does not get access
<sheytan> why
<apachelogger> security reasons
<Riddell> sheytan: ooh we could always try and convince ryanakca to make us a new wiki theme
<apachelogger> also liability
 * ryanakca chokes
<sheytan> apachelogger well, so tell me please how do we release the new page then?
<apachelogger> sheytan: different server or very slowly
<sheytan> apachelogger that's the thing. Riddell had to ask KDE to host our page, but i don't know where are we now with it :(
<apachelogger> or you convince a sysadmin to fall madly in love with the kubuntu community and help you work on the website in your sparetime and stuff
<apachelogger> s/your/his
<apachelogger> then when he is at work he is more dedicated to get things moved more quickly and also has more insight in the code already etc. etc.
<apachelogger> I call it this the creeping community benefit
<ryanakca> apachelogger: regarding a quick security review: our last wiki theme review took three months.
<sheytan> apachelogger the code stuff is made by ofir. Anyway, he might don't have freetime when ubuntu guy has. Wouldn't it be way better to have access to it when we need it?
<apachelogger> ryanakca: quick WRT time that it actually takes to conduct the review
<sheytan> maybe we should like buy  a new server :D
<apachelogger> ryanakca: if you take a look at open security bugs I consider 3 months rather fast processing for security team standards ^^
<apachelogger> sheytan: sure it would
<apachelogger> but it is not possible
<apachelogger> for good and sane reasons
<sheytan> and they are?
<apachelogger> security and liability
<apachelogger> anyhow, discussion won't help
<apachelogger> they are canonical servers and canonical decides who gets access
<sheytan> so in that case, we will never release the new page :)
<apachelogger> so other options must be evaluated or deal with the situation or try to get creeping community benefit going
 * apachelogger notes that we do way to little with regards to creeping community benefit anyway
<apachelogger> Nightrose: you could do a talk on CCB some day ;)
<ryanakca> As for me making the new wiki theme, I've had my fill of running after sysadmins, I'll pass for now.
<apachelogger> sheytan: the rainbow has many colors... you just have to notice them and enjoy them
<apachelogger> wohooo
<apachelogger> bf returned with cigarettes \o/
<sheytan> apachelogger well, the artwork is almost done, text just needs to be reviewd from some native english dude and  that's it. The technical side is not my thing anyway.
<sheytan> But it would suck, that we have everything to make a really great page for everyone, and not have the possibility to publish it 
<apachelogger> sheytan: you just have to look for other options
<apachelogger> or in the worst case scenario hope for quick processing by sysadmins and security team
<bambee> see you thursday
<bambee> 'night
<CIA-40> [messages] alvarenga * 1219291 * (14 files in 9 dirs) [KDE-pt_BR]
<Riddell> ?
<Riddell> apachelogger, JontheEchidna: who knows about CIA bot and why it's notifying us of translations?
<apachelogger> here I was, not reading the notification thinking it was about either things that make me famous or at least make me look like 18 again
<apachelogger> yet it was just cia
<JontheEchidna> it's announcing muon/libqapt commits. I thought we were filtering out l10n though
<apachelogger> Riddell: supposedly the qapt/muon filters are too fuzzy
<JontheEchidna> git seems to have broken the qapt/muon filters anyways
<apachelogger> so whenver someone touches something like that it matches our bot rules
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: you should be using module stuff sort things
<apachelogger> probably requires some playing
<apachelogger> also I am drunk
<apachelogger> dont listen to me
<JontheEchidna> lol
 * apachelogger blames it on Riddell
<apachelogger> we went home too early on saturday and yesterday I did not get no drink at all
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> except for the 5 beers @fosdem
<Riddell> we were up until midnight drinking on saturday!  that's quite late enough for anyone with a conference starting at 9 the next day
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I mentioned that beer deployment was successful?
<JontheEchidna> Riddell: I think I've fixed it
<Riddell> thanks JontheEchidna 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also jelmer is a very nice guy, you should throw more beer at him at uds-o ;)
<apachelogger> Riddell: I was hacking till 4 ;)
 * apachelogger made some pretty nice improvements to qt vlc mobile
<apachelogger> also the qt mobile ui is getting more defaultism as Qt is becoming available on so many platforms, which means more fame for me :D
<apachelogger> Riddell: it actually was working on sunday ;)
<apachelogger> kinda broke it doay
<apachelogger> also I would like to get hold of dantti
<Riddell> apachelogger: something we should consider for future Kubuntu Mobile?
<apachelogger> Riddell: possibly
<apachelogger> unless I get something mobile going with phonon
<apachelogger> I mean, I really really want to make a good looking video player using qgraphisscene, so doing that with a more mobile ui wouldn't be too difficult
<apachelogger> but who knows if I ever actually get to do it :)
#kubuntu-devel 2011-02-08
<Daskreech> nixternal: ping
<nixternal> Daskreech: pong
<Daskreech> nixternal: Would you happen to have any contacts for any lawyers?
<nixternal> haha, no. why?
<Daskreech> nixternal: I have a friend in slovak doing a law degree and they need some information on punishment choices from the US
<Daskreech> trying to find a lawyer or legal they can make contact with
<highvoltage> oh wow, it's nixternal 
<nixternal> oh wow, it's highvoltage :)
<Daskreech> hi nixternal :)
<highvoltage> nixternal: not sure if it's my imagination, but it just feels like you haven't been around in a while :)
<nixternal> i haven't been...been hiding
<Daskreech> nixternal: any idea how I can get some Legal's e-mail address? :)
<nixternal> Daskreech: google :p
<nixternal> i have no clue
<Daskreech> Hmm they do have legal people!
 * Daskreech wonders the ramifications of hunting down people at Google via google and bugging them on Gtalk
<nigelb> nixternal: hey, you're back!
<nixternal> i am always in here, just not always active...or not active at all
<nigelb> nixternal: yes, yes, that's the point
<nigelb> nixternal: you're active again :D
<nigelb> highvoltage: HAPPY BIRTHDAY!
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes you did
<nigelb> \o/ http://kde.in/conf/keynotes/
<shadeslayer> kool
<shadeslayer> whee lydia is coming :D
<tazz> shadeslayer, you didnt know ?
<shadeslayer> tazz: she had a talk iirc
<shadeslayer> no keynote ... 
<tazz> yea... i said that because "<shadeslayer> whee lydia is coming :D"
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> should i apply for kubuntu dev
<agateau> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> grr, my laptop won't connect to my wireless
<Riddell> bad laptop, bad wireless
<Riddell> pong agateau 
<shadeslayer> agateau: do you have a rotating busywidget for me? :D
<shadeslayer> in .gif format :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you be finding minions
<apachelogger> no minions => no chance for kubuntu dev
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: tazz !!
<shadeslayer> oh my
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: tazz is a candidate for minion'ship
<shadeslayer> oh and
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what's the name of the star icon that is showed in GHNS push buttons?
<apachelogger> star :P
<apachelogger> *shrug*
<apachelogger> take a look at the GHNS code
<apachelogger> something with like or bookmark I presume
<shadeslayer> yeah already looking
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the KDM theme chooser page does not have a icon besides the GHNS push button
<shadeslayer> s/page/KCM
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: /usr/share/icons/oxygen/48x48/actions/get-hot-new-stuff.png
<shadeslayer> icon of it's own ^_^
<tazz> wa??
<Riddell> tazz: you're going to be an elite Kubuntu ninja?
<tazz> arigato sensei!
<Riddell> agateau: doesn't like the new libindicate-qt https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kopete-message-indicator/0.2.0-0ubuntu3/+buildjob/2246859
<Riddell> agateau: likewise https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-message-indicator/0.5.6-0ubuntu5/+buildjob/2246863
<debfx> they shouldn't check for libindicate when they are using libindicate-qt
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: want to have a look at a patch for kdm kcm?
<shadeslayer> i'm still testbuilding it
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/564401/
<shadeslayer> anyone seen rbelem lately?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: he pinged me yesterday but didn't stay around for a pong
<Riddell> rdieter: you're having the same problem of kdebindings on ARM?  (does Fedora do ARM?)
<rdieter> Riddell: I can let you know shortly, been working on getting the qt/kde stack up to snuff on arm over the past week or so.
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> Riddell: do one line changes to got reviewboard as well?
<shadeslayer> in the KDM KCM module, GHNS is missing a icon :P
<shadeslayer> so i fixed it by passing a KIcon to its constructor
<shadeslayer> er.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: if it is reviewworthy it goes to reviewboard :P
<shadeslayer> *do one line changes have to go through reviewboard as well?
<shadeslayer> haha
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok .. then ... hold on a second ^_^
<shadeslayer> 94 % done ...
<shadeslayer> \o/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Riddell http://paste.ubuntu.com/564416/
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that looks wrong
<apachelogger> isnt there a knewstuffbutton or something like that?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://api.kde.org/4.x-api/kdelibs-apidocs/knewstuff/html/classKNS_1_1Button.html
<highvoltage> nigelb: thanks :)
 * shadeslayer looks
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ah so the Pushbutton itself is wrong
<agateau> Riddell: debfx is right, let me fix this
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: hai
 * shadeslayer tries to fix
<shadeslayer> i keep dropping off the interwebz
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> obviously
<apachelogger> reception must be horrible over in india
<apachelogger> that is considerably far away from big ben
 * apachelogger upps fosdem pix
 * Riddell suspects apachelogger of watching the IT Crowd
<apachelogger> as usual I did forget to take pictures half the time even though I had a plan to just make photos of everything...
 * apachelogger thinks Riddell might be right
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> @_@ [ 70%] [ 72%] [ 72%] [ 72%] /home/shadeslayer/tmp/kde-workspace/kdm/kcm/kdm-theme.cpp:37:29: fatal error: knewstuffbutton.h: No such file or directory
<shadeslayer> AHAHAHA Deprecated, use knewstuff3!
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: thou art outdated
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: kns3 also got that button
<milian> since 10.10 I have huge rendering issues on my work machine that has an ati card. fglrx driver seems to work, at least glxgears and glxinfo seem to output the expected stuff
<milian> with rendering issues I mean: text overlapping in konsole, sluggish moving of windows, general painting issues when scrolling in various apps (firefox, quassel, ...)
<milian> anyone ever heard of that?
<milian> kwin effects are turned off
<milian> kde 4.6.0 btw
<Mamarok> Riddell: has that been abandoned? I thought there were plans to have a client for Ubuntu One
<Riddell> Mamarok: apachelogger did it for summer of code but nothing has happened since
<Mamarok> ah, OK
<Riddell> Mamarok: although one of the ubuntu one guys is a Qt fan and has been saying he'll do a Qt frontend.  that's not really the same as KDE integration though
<Riddell> milian: usual compositing lottery?  (see mgrasslin's blog from this week)
<Riddell> milian: hmm, with compositing off though, dunno, general X crappyness?
<Riddell> milian: I'd point you at our X people but I suspect they'll only be interested if you're running natty
<milian> maybe - what I also notice: I got dual screen and moving a small window on one of those is generally fast but *very* slow on the other one
<milian> the other painting issues I see on both screens though
<milian> is there a free ati driver that can do dual screens?
<milian> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV620 LE [Radeon HD 3450]
<milian> so that I could try that?
<milian> maybe it's fglrx that's crappy :-S
<milian> slow moving wouldn't be so bad even if at least text would not be painted wrongly in konsole :-S
<Riddell> milian: I believe there's about three ATI drivers, but I only know this from mgrasslin's blog
<agateau> Riddell: new plasma-widget-message-indicator out
<Riddell> agateau: yay!
<agateau> Riddell: new kopete-message-indicator out as well
<Riddell> awooga
<debfx> Riddell: can you sponsor a few packages?
<Riddell> debfx: sure
<debfx> Riddell: kdemultimedia and kubuntu-default-settings
<debfx> and http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/phonon_4.7.0really4.4.4-0ubuntu3.debdiff
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/564463/
<shadeslayer> derp
<shadeslayer> one sec
<shadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/564464/
<Riddell> debfx: what's the significance of the phonon patch?
<debfx> Riddell: it makes packages that link against libphonon depend on the phonon package
<debfx> which recommends a phonon backend
<shadeslayer> hmm
<Riddell> clever
<Riddell> debfx: all uploaded
<debfx> Riddell: thanks
<debfx> agateau: it would be great if you could build libindicate-qt with -fvisibility=hidden in the future
<debfx> agateau: though I'm not sure if doing so breaks the ABI
<agateau> debfx: mmm... I am no build expert... think you can try a patch?
<debfx> agateau: sure
<agateau> debfx: great!
<Riddell> agateau: you "Reworked one of the dialog of the Kubuntu Notification Helper"?  that doesn't seem to be in bzr, is there a merge to be done?
<agateau> Riddell: I made a merge request, it was merged in by one of the Jonathans
<shadeslayer> any ideas how to forward declare knewstuffbutton.h ? ... i used class knewstuffbutton ... didn't work
<agateau> shadeslayer: use proper capitalization? :)
<Riddell> agateau: oh yes, there is it, my mistake
<nigelb> Riddell / apachelogger : either of you want to take a session at UDW?
<nigelb> (Ubuntu developer week)
<shadeslayer> also ...
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you upload kdegames? Quintasan_ seems to have forgotten about it
<agateau> shadeslayer: it's in a namespace
<shadeslayer> we don't want upstream breathing down our necks
<agateau> shadeslayer: you must do it like this:
<shadeslayer> oh
<agateau> shadeslayer: namespace KNS3 { class Button; }
<shadeslayer> agateau: one sec :)
<shadeslayer> agateau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/564477/
<shadeslayer> since bGetNewThemes is in the header, i need to modify that as well
<agateau> shadeslayer: is there a question attached with this paste?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: doing
<agateau> oh ok :)
<shadeslayer> :D
<agateau> shadeslayer: just add the snippet I wrote to kdm-theme.h it should be ok
<shadeslayer> ok
<agateau> shadeslayer: but the code in kdm-theme.cpp looks very wrong
<agateau> shadeslayer: you are declaring a new local "bGetNewThemes" var instead of initializing the one from the class
<nigelb> [1;3D[1;3D[1;3D[1;3D[1;3D[1;3D[1;3D[1;3D[1;3D[1;3D[1;3D[1;3D[1;3D[1;3D[1;3D[1;3D[1;3D[1;3D[1;3D[1;3D[1;3D[1;3D[1;3D[1;3D[1;3D[1;3D[1;3D[1;3D[1;3D[1;3D[1;3D[1;3D[1;3D[1;3D[1;3D[1;3D[1;3D[1;3D[1;3D[1;3D[1;3D[1;3D[1;3D[1;3D[1;3D[1;3D[1;3D[1;3D[1;3D[1;3D[1;3D[1;3D[1;3D[1;3D[1;3D[1;3D95
<nigelb> what the..
<nigelb> sorry
 * agateau detected a cat on a keyboard
<Daskreech> More like a paste
<Daskreech> cats have a more /dev/random function
<nigelb> its just irssi spitting nonsense
<shadeslayer> haha 
<shadeslayer> whee
<shadeslayer> agateau: thanks agateau :)
<agateau>  Daskreech: indeed
<agateau> shadeslayer: you're welcome
<shadeslayer> \o/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/564485/
<shadeslayer> i have to get up, walk to the end of the other room and manually reset the router everytime i lost my interwebzx
<shadeslayer> -x
<shadeslayer> done that ... about ... 9 times already
<Riddell> shadeslayer: would you be able to put kdegames into kubuntu-ppa/backports too?  upstream was asking
<shadeslayer> yep .. will do
<Daskreech> Would anyone happen to have an e-mail for any legals?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/4330 << can that go into KDE Trunk? :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I would say so, you should check with ossi, who's on #kde-devel
<agateau> shadeslayer: be careful, ossi is... difficult sometimes :)
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> agateau: thanks for the tip :)
<apachelogger> nigelb: when is that?
<nigelb> apachelogger: last week of feb
<nigelb> apachelogger: you can pick an empty slot from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Timetable#preview
<nigelb> erm minus the preview bit
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: looks good
<apachelogger> except that the patch is incomplete
<apachelogger> also bugged
<apachelogger> +    KNS3::Button* bGetNewThemes = new KNS3::Button(i18nc("@action:button", "&Get New Themes"), "kdm.knsrc" , this);
<apachelogger> what you are doing there is overriding the member bGetNewThemes
<apachelogger> thus the member will not ever be set and dangle until the kcm crashes thanks to the ptr
<shadeslayer> dude
<shadeslayer> agateau: http://paste.kde.org/4330
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/4330
<apachelogger> madness
<apachelogger> still incompletel
<shadeslayer> O_O
<apachelogger> the old qpushbutton surely had further magic attached, magic that is now handled by the button
<apachelogger> e.g. I would suppose the newstuffbutton does the downloaddialog stuff...
<shadeslayer> no
<shadeslayer> KSN has a seprate header for download dialogs
<shadeslayer> and i haz the apporoval of ossi :P
<nigelb> apachelogger: still interested?
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: my leg also has its own header
<shadeslayer> @_@
<apachelogger> that still does not prevent me from using it 
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> nigelb: I dont have time that week it would seem
<nigelb> apachelogger: aw :(
<apachelogger> Mamarok: there is an ubuntu one client
<apachelogger> and it does not work with KDE
<apachelogger> which is a bug and should be reported as such, if that did not happen yet
<shadeslayer> ^_^
<apachelogger> likely no one reported that because they are all whiny about not getting a kde ui
<milian> Riddell: switched to radeon driver, now the issues are gone - seems like fglrx is pretty broken for my card in 10.10
<milian> anywasy, good news that the foss drivers are working so good now
<Riddell> milian: X is such a lottery really :(
<Riddell> hi rbelem 
 * apachelogger does the wayland dance
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hah
<shadeslayer> apachelogger:  i see 3 instances of bGetNewThemes
<shadeslayer> one of them is the allocation of bGetNewThemes to the heap, the second adds it to the main window and the 3rd is the connect for when it is clicked
<apachelogger> wah?
<shadeslayer> instances as in ... uses :P
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> so
<shadeslayer> so imo it doesn't need further poking
<apachelogger> question is, why do you tell me? :P
 * apachelogger notes that by now he also looked at the file
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it does
<apachelogger> and that is not even my opinion :P
<apachelogger> it just does
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> i don't see what i can do further :S
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> since there are only 3 uses one of them must be the bogus
<shadeslayer> wha
<shadeslayer> how is one of them bogus? all of the uses look sane
<apachelogger> look at the knewstuffbutton.cpp and say that again
<shadeslayer> looking
<shadeslayer> i still don't see it
 * apachelogger just fell asleep while reading
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: did you test your change?
 * shadeslayer gives apachelogger a unicorn to keep him company
<apachelogger> as in: runtime test
<shadeslayer> no ... :S
<apachelogger> do that
<apachelogger> then you will see why your change is incomplete
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> cloning is going to be a PITA
<shadeslayer> building even more so
<debfx> agateau: http://paste.kde.org/4336/
<agateau> debfx: nice, thanks!
<agateau> debfx: will review tomorrow
<agateau> (busy busy right now)
<ari-tczew> Riddell: bug 713790
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 713790 in libktorrent (Ubuntu) "Sync libktorrent 1.0.5-2 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/713790
<ari-tczew> did ScottK response for any concerncs?
<shadeslayer> uh ok
<shadeslayer> dcmtk was updated
 * shadeslayer looks
<shadeslayer> and p.d.o looks much better now
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: what is p.d.o?
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: packages.debian.org :D
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: I don't see any difference.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: rekonq 0.7 alpha out today, might want to keep a eye on that :)
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: sorry?
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: you wrote p.d.o looks better, why?
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: new theme etc
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: so I wrote: I don't see any difference.
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: nevermind, I forgot packages.debian.org with PTS
<ari-tczew> s/forgot/mistake
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> rekonq 0.7 Alpha 1 tagged
<shadeslayer> ScottK: around?
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/4341 << DSO Linking ... and i can't make head or tails of the debian wiki page
<shadeslayer> hah
<shadeslayer> Quintasan_: and you thought SIP was a problem, go look at dcmtk
<shadeslayer> i'm taking a break ... cya
<afiestas> rbelem: ping
<rbelem> afiestas: pong
<ryanakca> Riddell: Thanks for the sync
<debfx> shadeslayer: that dcmtk package is seriously broken
<Riddell> agateau: I take it kubuntu_02_fix_text_overlap_in_systemtray.diff can be removed from plasma-widget-message-indicator now?
<Riddell> bug 632419
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 632419 in plasma-widget-indicatordisplay (Ubuntu) "Hiden items in systray are not well arranged" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/632419
<Quintasan_> shadeslayer: yeah? then do SIP for project-neon
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ping
<apachelogger> Quintasan_: ping
<Quintasan_> pong
<Quintasan_> apachelogger: ^
<apachelogger> Quintasan_: you be talking about nightly builds using launchpad at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Timetable
<apachelogger> please select a time slot
<Quintasan> I will be talking as in I'm in no position to refuse?
<debfx> shadeslayer: ping
<apachelogger> Quintasan: exactly
<apachelogger> debfx: ping
<debfx> apachelogger: pongpong
<apachelogger> debfx: you be talking about kubuntu development at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Timetable
<apachelogger> please select a slot
<debfx> o_O
<apachelogger> debfx: also you need a minion to become kubuntu dev ... :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Firday 4th  @ 19 UTC seems to be okay
<apachelogger> Quintasan: groovy, just add yourself :)
<Quintasan> apachelogger: You want me to talk about Project Neon or about nightly builds in general
<apachelogger> Quintasan: general would be better, but with neon as example
<Quintasan> apachelogger: I will add it as (not confirmed) since I dont know if I'll be going anywhere then
<apachelogger> so one has practical stuff to hold on to
<apachelogger> Quintasan: maybe you should use another slot then?
<apachelogger> ..or when will you know?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: tomorrow
<apachelogger> ah, fair enough
<apachelogger> where is jt?
<Quintasan> What is where?
<apachelogger> producing faulty software and then hiding -.-
<apachelogger> Quintasan: jontheechidna
<Quintasan> Oh, I guess he hid just to annoy you
<apachelogger> probably
<Quintasan> hmm, I will have to prepare it next week
<Quintasan> sounds reasonable
<Quintasan> well then, back to pretending that I am doing my homework properlly
<apachelogger> ^^
<Quintasan> Provided that one school year is around 290 days and one day of pretending gives me 1 skill point then I already have 4900+
<Quintasan> Next stop, OVER 9000
<apachelogger> I need a dollar, a dollar is all I need
<Quintasan> If you don't have a dollar then how do you pay ur internet bill?
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> we do not haz dollars in the union of europe and mars
<Quintasan> So why the hell do you need a dollar?
<apachelogger> coz I was sining!!!
<apachelogger> debfx: do you have a slot yet?
 * apachelogger git adds Quintasan by mistake
<Quintasan> how the hell you can add me to git?
 * Quintasan is not translateable into binary
<apachelogger> everyone is!!!
<Quintasan> lolwut
<Quintasan> I'm off
<Quintasan> good luck adding me to git
<debfx> apachelogger: no thanks, i'll pass on that
<apachelogger> debfx: why?
<apachelogger> I needz you :/
<tazz> hmm so it seems we have a lot of documentation pending for natty.
<sheytan> Hey
<sheytan> anyone with HTC wildefire?
#kubuntu-devel 2011-02-09
<ScottK> Riddell: If the versioned boost build-dep is the only change, then I'd sync it.
<ScottK> ari-tczew: ^^^
<ScottK> shadeslayer: ~around now.
<ari-tczew> ScottK: there is delta: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libktorrent/+bug/713790/+attachment/1836012/+files/debian-ubuntu.debdiff
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 713790 in libktorrent (Ubuntu) "Sync libktorrent 1.0.5-2 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<ScottK> ari-tczew: I'd say fine for sync, but I don't have time for a detailed review.
<ari-tczew> ScottK: I'm too.
<ari-tczew> Riddell: ^^
<jussi> Riddell: ping
<nigelb> Quintasan: ping
<debfx> Riddell: you haven't bumped the package name in libindicate-qt1.symbols so the packages still depend on libindicate-qt0
<Riddell> debfx: aah
<Riddell> hi jussi 
<jussi> Riddell: I followed up on the work item: "Get *buntu logos onto loco.ubuntu.com footer" But they are looking for an example, have you any idea where to find one? 
<Riddell> jussi: an example of what?
<Riddell> the logo?
<jussi> some other footer that includes the logo's
<jussi> bug 714487
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 714487 in loco-directory "Get *buntu logos onto loco.ubuntu.com footer" [Wishlist,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/714487
<tsimpson> jussi: ubuntu.com
<Riddell> jussi: I think the logo website has changed design since we looked at it during UDS
<jussi> oh
<Riddell> s/logo/loco/
<kubotu> Riddell meant: "jussi: I think the loco website has changed design since we looked at it during UDS"
<Riddell> I'm not sure what I want from locos but some way of ensuring that Kubuntu is represented and supported in each loco
<valorie> I think that might involve a brain transplant in the leadership
<Riddell> valorie: which leadership?
<jussi> valorie: no, they are quite willing to include it, but just looking for ways.
<valorie> I was thinking more of the local leadership
<valorie> people just seem to have tunnel vision
<valorie> leadership from Canonical/main ubuntu website would definitely help
<jussi> Riddell: btw, how is the printer work going? do we have anyone doing that? 
<Riddell> jussi: not really, dantii has his unfinished tools and system-config-printer-kde doesn't have anyone working on it
<jussi> aww, thats sad. 
<jussi> Perhaps we might identify 3 or 4 areas we really want done this cycle (from the list) and highlight them in a blog post ?
<valorie> can we participate in GSoc?
<valorie> they want more organizations this year
<valorie> or at least push some of our "most wanted" as KDE projects?
<valorie> ack, nighters all
<Riddell> jussi: can do, although for printing as I say we have two avenues and I don't know which is best to follow
<jussi> valorie: perhaps, but its a bit far away, Im thinking things that can be done for natty
<Riddell> night valorie 
<jussi> Riddell: ok, what are they?
<Riddell> dantii's unfinished tools and system-config-printer-kde/printer-applet
<Riddell> apachelogger, JontheEchidna, NCommander, nixternal, ScottK: remember to sign up for a debfx grilling http://doodle.com/sbufw9rpaq7vh9i3
<NCommander> Riddell: a what?
<Riddell> NCommander: his kubuntu-dev application (if you aren't feeling very kubuntu-dev-ish currently feel free to ignore)
<shadeslayer> ScottK: need help with DSO stuff ... iirc you've dealt with it before right?
<debfx> shadeslayer: is it about dcmtk?
<shadeslayer> debfx: yes
<shadeslayer> it somehow needs to be linked manually
<shadeslayer> but i quite get how to do that 
<debfx> shadeslayer: why do we care about dcmtk?
<shadeslayer> debfx: koffice needs it
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i've talked to Andrea about the LP bug and he say's it will be fixed for sure in the final release
<shadeslayer> somehow the issue is now in rekonq itself
<shadeslayer> since the same thing in kwebkitpart works
<debfx> shadeslayer: adding -Wl,--no-as-needed to LDFLAGS should work around the problem
<shadeslayer> ah ... 
<shadeslayer> debfx: thanks! i'll look into this in a few minutes
<debfx> but we could just ignore it since it's only an optional dependency and the package is a mess (upstream doesn't even support building shared libraries)
<Riddell> neon could do with an obvious way of making you aware it's a neon session, I just had a battle wondering why NM plasmoid wouldn't load without realising I was in a neon session
<shadeslayer> haha :P
<shadeslayer> Riddell: you'll need to compile the plasmoid
<shadeslayer> but
<shadeslayer> i agree
<shadeslayer> Riddell: any suggestions?
<Riddell> change the wallpaper somehow, or the logo in the kickoff menu maybe
<shadeslayer> hmm ...
<shadeslayer> we could ask for a new wallpaper for neon :)
<Riddell> I don't think it needs a fancy wallpaper, I think it needs the normal wallpaper with "NEON" written in large letter on top of it
<shadeslayer> i guess yeah
<shadeslayer> works for me ...
<shadeslayer> Quintasan_: yofel_ ^^
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kwin working fine for you?
<Riddell> in Neon?  yes it was
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> maybe i need to install the upgrades :P
<shadeslayer> also
<shadeslayer> i'll upload a rebuild of ktorrent in a few minutes
<shadeslayer> Riddell: any opinions on new rekonq alpha?
<shadeslayer> ( please dont mention the bookmark bug :P )
 * ryanakca wonders how difficult it would be to get per-package upload permission for packages I have DM-Upload-Allowed turned on in Debian...
<Riddell> shadeslayer: works for me
<Riddell> I haven't noticed much change so far
<shadeslayer> User Agent is new :P
<Riddell> oh aye
<shadeslayer> and the context menu's were trimmed down
<Riddell> still has separate Copy Image and Copy Image Location, which konqueror managed to merge years ago
<afiestas> uh, in natty: konversation : Depends: libindicate-qt0 (>= 0.2.5.91) but 0.2.5-0ubuntu2 is to be installed
<shadeslayer> ih
<Riddell> afiestas: known bug
<shadeslayer> Riddell: i dont see copy image anywhere
<afiestas> Riddell: WIP ?
<shadeslayer> wait
<shadeslayer> rather copy image location ( in konqueror
<Riddell> afiestas: yes new indicate-qt uploaded, I'll rebuild the rest now
<afiestas> Riddell: oks, thanks
<Riddell> shadeslayer: exactly, it does both in one
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> quite interesting
 * shadeslayer will look into this tonight
<Riddell> shadeslayer: Qt copy can have multiple items with different mimeypes, so one image/png and one text/plain
<shadeslayer> righto
<shadeslayer> i read up on KAuth stuff as well
<shadeslayer> debfx: http://paste.kde.org/4374
<shadeslayer> i have no idea what's going on there @_@
<shadeslayer> some file seems to disappear 
<shadeslayer> bbiab
<agateau> Riddell: hi! what's the status regarding the new libindicate-qt?
<agateau> Riddell: you are right about removing  kubuntu_02_fix_text_overlap_in_systemtray.diff  from plasma-widget-message-indicator btw
<Riddell> agateau: it's all uploaded but I messed up a bit on the transition, the depending packages are rebuilding now to fix it
<agateau> Riddell: great, thanks
<ari-tczew> Riddell: so libktorrent can be synced?
<Riddell> ari-tczew: oh aye sorry, what's the bug number again?
<ari-tczew> Riddell: bug 713790
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 713790 in libktorrent (Ubuntu) "Sync libktorrent 1.0.5-2 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/713790
<shadeslayer> btw how does one use -lpthread in debian/rules ?
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: do you want fix FTBFS with binutils-gold?
<shadeslayer> LIBS = -lpthread nameofso
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: yes
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: i've added LDFLAGS = -Wl --no-as-needed
<shadeslayer> but it still fails
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: hmm. you should patch Makefile.in
<ari-tczew> and .am
<shadeslayer> :S
<ari-tczew> no d/rules
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: check doko related-packages how he fix ftbfs
<Riddell> dcmtk has a nasty build system, needs patching Makefile.in
<shadeslayer> ok
<ari-tczew> Riddell: how to check whether it's a nasty build  system?
<Riddell> ari-tczew: by looking at the souce and going "is this using cmake" if no -> nasty build system
<shadeslayer> heh
<Riddell> just for confusion dcmtk does have cmake files around but it doesn't use them
<shadeslayer> dcmtk uses configure :/
<Riddell> but it's not using autoconf, only automake, so it's taking a nasty build system and only using half of it, that makes it twice as nasty
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: what's the source name for doko pacakges?
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: https://launchpad.net/~doko/+uploaded-packages follow for changes in packages
<shadeslayer> seems i'm all out of bandwidth already
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: this guy also has fixed some ftbfs: https://launchpad.net/~udienz/+uploaded-packages
<ari-tczew> shadeslayer: you don't need to download full source...
<shadeslayer> righto
<shadeslayer> ari-tczew: i'm just saying :)
<ari-tczew> just look on launchpad how package has fixed
<shadeslayer> i bet it's Norton  on the desktop eating up all my bandwidth
<debfx> shadeslayer: you need to add "-Wl,--no-as-needed" (comma instead of space) 
<shadeslayer> i did that :)
<shadeslayer> it's correct in debian/rules
<shadeslayer> i wrote it wrong here :P
<shadeslayer> debfx: make[3]: *** No rule to make target `../../config/include/dcmtk/config/cfunix.h', needed by `oflist.o'.  Stop.
<debfx> have you changed anything else?
<shadeslayer> nope
<ari-tczew> so this is next ftbfs to fix
<debfx> 3.6.0 built fine for me with the LDFLAGS change
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> O_O
<shadeslayer> weirdness
<shadeslayer> ok lemme clean it out and see
<shadeslayer> huh ... builds now :/
<shadeslayer> Riddell: does http://osdir.com/ml/linux.debian.devel.dpkg.bugs/2006-08/msg00123.html work for you in rekonq?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: nope
<shadeslayer> i fear i may have introduced a regression .... or maybe KIO is sucky
<ari-tczew> Riddell: I'll ask you for ktorrent merge sponsorship when my pbuilder will pull libktorrent from archive, ok?
<Riddell> ari-tczew: sure
<debfx> ScottK: do python modules (without native code) that are compatible with python 2 and 3 need a separate package for python3?
<apachelogger> again no jt :/
<Riddell> no what?
<apachelogger> jontheechidna
<Riddell> ah
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: do we haz news on phonon in qtwebkit?
<shadeslayer> debfx: what do i do about this : dpkg-shlibdeps: warning: symbol _ZTVSt9basic_iosIcSt11char_traitsIcEE used by debian/libdcmtk1/usr/lib/libofstd.so.1.0.0 found in none of the libraries.
<shadeslayer> the build log is full of them
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: nope ... it seems i'm far too busy with Project Neon + rekonq + sekret project
<debfx> shadeslayer: ignore it, see http://bugs.debian.org/510120
 * shadeslayer looks
<debfx> if you feel super motivated you can also fix the build system :)
<debfx> i.e. link with -Wl,--no-undefined and add all required libs
<Riddell> sekret project sounds interesting
<Quintasan> I bet it's a codename for doing nothing ;)
<Riddell> no that's "I have exams"
<Quintasan> That gives him two excuses for doing nothing
<Quintasan> One > two :P
<Quintasan> derp
<Quintasan> Two > one
<debfx> I hope it's not a math exam :P
 * Quintasan passed his math stuff with a B
<ScottK> debfx: Yes.  We want Python/Python3 to be separate at runtime.
<shadeslayer> haha 
<shadeslayer> debfx: no thanks ... im already scared of configure scripts and what not 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: it's not so sekret .. http://blogs.forum.nokia.com/blog/sivan-greenbergs-forum-nokia-blog/2010/11/07/kde-ovi-qt-meego-syncml
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: and i have exam from the 23rd of this month :P
<shadeslayer> s/exam/exams
<shadeslayer> Sorry, due to database inconsistencies the packages site is down for maintenance and rebuild of its tree. This is expected to take a while, we are working on it and are very sorry for any inconvenience caused.
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> oh also KAuth
 * shadeslayer is going to be up all night today 
<debfx> ScottK: ok, do you have some time to review a package? I couldn't find much documentation on how build such a package
<ScottK> debfx: If not today, I should tomorrow.
<ScottK> If you want an example, pyyaml supports Python3.
<debfx> ScottK: this is the package: http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/pyudev_0.8-0ubuntu1.dsc
<debfx> ScottK: what does XB-Python-Version do?
<ScottK> debfx: It lists in the release file what versions of Python the package was built for.  It's obsolete and should be removed.
<ScottK> debfx: Looks reasonable to me.
<debfx> ScottK: ok, thanks. The dh buildsystem doesn't support python3, right?
<ScottK> debfx: I'm not sure.
<afiestas> Riddell: Try Kamoso 2.0 git, it should fit your netbook now
<genii-around> On 64 bit 11.04 here, kubuntu PPAs. apt-listchanges tells me there is no changelog for kdepim. Is one not being kept?
<shadeslayer> genii-around: probably because PPA changelogs are not handled the same wasy as official archive ones
<genii-around> shadeslayer: OK, thanks
<bambee> hey
<shadeslayer> bambee: \o
<shadeslayer> Riddell: dcmtk done : https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/experimental/+packages
<JontheEchidna> kde bug 259333 is fun times
<ubottu> KDE bug 259333 in kdeui "KExtendableItemDelegate crashes in extendRect() on initial paint" [Crash,New] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=259333
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: apachelogger is hunting for you, hide!
<JontheEchidna> I know, I stalk you guys on irclogs.ubuntu.com
<JontheEchidna> the overbearing IT at my college block most every port except port 80, so I cannot irc nor git pull/push
<JontheEchidna> but I am always watching ಠ_ಠ
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: fancy talking at ubuntu developer week?
<JontheEchidna> is it that time again already?
<shadeslayer> bambee: kdebase ( it's called kdepasswd )
<bambee> ok thanks
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: yus
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: anything in particular that needs talking about?
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: kubuntu development
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you could talk about ninja foo
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: but i want to talk about Neon
<shadeslayer> with Quintasan
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ever heard of syncevolution?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what stops you from having 2 talks?
<apachelogger> also I have not heared no nothing
 * apachelogger is hacking vlc stuff
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> when is the talk supposed to be held?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: some free slot
<apachelogger> see wiki page
 * shadeslayer gogoduck's it
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: hacking VLC? Like writing in native Blu-Ray support?
<DarkwingDuck> :P:P
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> if only you knew :P
<DarkwingDuck> I hate not having native Blu-Ray support
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> if only you knew :P :P :P :P
<DarkwingDuck> Wait...
<DarkwingDuck> You are? 
<apachelogger> no
<DarkwingDuck> I will join the church of Sitter if you are... Oh :(
<shadeslayer> Church of Sitter <- LOL
<DarkwingDuck> :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what would you say if i made your N900 sync stuff with KDE PIM AND with cloud stuff like the Ovi store?
<DarkwingDuck> Looks lie England will win this one.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: and regarding UDW, i'll finalize a time tommorow 
<shadeslayer> sigh ... i should also work on my Kubuntu Dev application  and post to ML
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: would be very nice
<shadeslayer> what kind of insane times have you choosen? O_O
<shadeslayer> 4.30 AM
<shadeslayer> @_@
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: talk to dholbach he can help you get a more convenient slot if possible at all
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: not that ... i'm talking about the Kubuntu Meeting
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> what meeting?
<DarkwingDuck> Kubuntu Meeting?
<apachelogger> my gmail is borken
<DarkwingDuck> I must have missed an email
<debfx> shadeslayer: I didn't you know you were going to apply
<shadeslayer> debfx: i'm thinking of applying
<shadeslayer> will decide till tomorrow :P
 * shadeslayer is hungry now
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you needs minion first
<apachelogger> debfx: you too
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: tazz is my minion
<apachelogger> I wonder if tazz thinks so too :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: i certainly hope so .. ^_^
<apachelogger> meaning you do not know :P
<debfx> JontheEchidna: you could use freenode's webchat interface
<JontheEchidna> I think I've tried that
 * apachelogger starts writing QtVlc
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: behind a proxy?
<JontheEchidna> I could try a port 80 proxy I suppose
<shadeslayer> my college has port 8080 open and i just ssh into my laptop from college and do stuff
<shadeslayer> and if i can't do that, i use the web interface
<shadeslayer> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/59511828/cgroup_patch << ^_^
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: run your ssh at home on port 80 :P
<shadeslayer> see ^^ :P
 * shadeslayer listens to some Pink Floyd
<apachelogger> that script is all sorts of fun
<apachelogger> especially the comments
<apachelogger> reminds me of java
<shadeslayer> haha :P
<shadeslayer> i just applied it
 * apachelogger abandons all hope for getting anywhere with coding today and decides to spend the rest of the evening with pizza and telly
<shadeslayer> let's see what happens
<shadeslayer> ~np
<kubotu> shadeslayer_ listened to "Hot Like Sauce Rustified Remix" by Pretty Lights [Unreleased 2010 Remixes] 3 days ago; -- see http://www.last.fm/user/shadeslayer_ for more
<shadeslayer> @_@
<shadeslayer> ~np
<kubotu> shadeslayer_ listened to "Kanye West All Of The Lights Remix" by Pretty Lights [Unreleased 2010 Remixes] 8 seconds ago; -- see http://www.last.fm/user/shadeslayer_ for more
<shadeslayer> ok time for bed
<shadeslayer> night all
 * shadeslayer looks at the time and freaks out
<yofel> gn
<ulysses> apachelogger: I switched from Raster to Default/XRender, the desktop effects still suspended and cannot be activated
<triune> [17:08] <triune> I'm trying to solve a KDE bug [17:08] <triune> and I need to identify what component Kubuntu ships in their distro [17:08] <triune> from this bug report comment #1 [17:08] <triune> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=265835#c1
<ubottu> KDE bug 265835 in general "KDE's draw-gtk-apps-like-qt-apps component ignores requests to draw text in black" [Normal,Needsinfo: waitingforinfo]
<triune> sorry for the sloppy post :X
<triune> anyone know how i can identify what component kubuntu ships with?
<maco> triune: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/maverick/kubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.manifest
<triune> would this be the right answer gtk2-engines-qtcurve 1.5.2-1ubuntu3 ?
<maco> probably
<triune> Thanks, I'll mention that to the KDE guys and wee what they think
<triune> *see
<afiestas__> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/02/10/quickFormat.png
<afiestas__> what do you think?
<afiestas__> Riddell: ↑
#kubuntu-devel 2011-02-10
<agateau> afiestas__: a few remarks regarding your mockup,
<agateau> afiestas__: the Encrypt checkbox should have a label on the right so that it's easier to click
<agateau> afiestas__: you probably want two Password fields, for confirmation
<agateau> afiestas__: the Password fields should be indented as I assume they are only enabled if Encrypt is checked
<agateau> afiestas__: I like the fact that the FS is selected in a "Compatibility" combobox that sounds less techy
<agateau> afiestas__: Is it possible to use encryption for all FS? (ie encryption on FAT sounds dubious)
<agateau> afiestas__: you may want to put Capacity and Used Space in a separate group, and place it above "Format options"
<agateau> afiestas__: maybe with a nice filled bar, like the one Dolphin uses in its statusbars
<agateau> that's it for now :)
<agateau> oh and "Advance Mode" => "Advanced Mode"
<jussi> Riddell: ping
<jussi> Riddell: Ive changed the way my blog feeds work, could you update the planet kde config to use http://jussi01.com/category/kde/feed/ for me? 
<agateau> Riddell: I see you renamed libindicate-qt0 to libindicate-qt1, was this necessary? iirc version 0.2.5.91 is BC with 0.2.5
<agateau> Riddell: and it breaks kmail and plasma-widget-message-indicator (they probably need a rebuild)
<Riddell> agateau: it's a belated change, the SONAME has been 1 for some time and the packaged should have changed then
<agateau> Riddell: oh right
<agateau> Riddell: are kmail and plasma-widget-message-indicator being rebuilt?
<agateau> Riddell: or did their build fail?
<Riddell> agateau: I just clicked rebuild on plasma-widget-message-indicator
<Riddell> I'll upload kdepim now
<tazz> Riddell, what goes in the documentation ? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
<agateau> Riddell: great, thanks
<tazz> do we copy the documentations right from kde upstream ?
<agateau> Riddell: new kdepim? (4.4.10?)
 * tazz was looking into doing the remaining documentation....
 * tazz goes to rtfm
<Riddell> tazz: application documentation comes from upstream, we also have kubuntu-docs which is written by kubuntu people
<tazz> ah i see...
<Riddell> tazz: for kubuntu-docs I though it's in bzr co lp:kubuntu-docs  and you want to talk to DarkwingDuck 
<Riddell> and see the todo for the status https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo
 * tazz waves at DarkwingDuck 
<tazz> Riddell, yes i am on that page...
<Riddell> he's in the US so he's probably fast asleep for a while
<tazz> heh, sunny California.
<bambee> hey
<Riddell> bonjour bambee 
<nigelb> Quintasan: Hey for your session, can you talk to jml on #launchpad.  I talked to the lp team and a few people are willing to help.
<bambee> Riddell: hehe ;)
<Riddell> jussi: planet updated
<jussi> Riddell: thanks
<bambee> plasma-widget-message-indicator should be rebuild to change its runtime dependency to libindicate-qt1, nop ?
<Riddell> bambee: already has been https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-message-indicator/0.5.7-0ubuntu1  should appear in the archive in half an hour
<bambee> nice :)
<bambee> ok
<nigelb> jussi: hey, ping?
<jussi> nigelb: pong
<nigelb> jussi: hey, bot devel want to talk about stuff at UDW?
<nigelb> jussi: I've been failing at helping with the trivia bot
<nigelb> Probably a nice way to talk about tcl and recruit people for it.
<jussi> nigelb: best to talk to tsimpson. I own the bot and help where i can, but tsimpson is the real main man.
<nigelb> yessir, will do :)
<Riddell> it's written in tcl?  people use tcl?
<nigelb> eggdrop is tcl I think
<Riddell> I should probably know that, I run eggdrop
<nigelb> heh
<Riddell> yay, owncloud working! http://ec2-50-17-22-55.compute-1.amazonaws.com/owncloud/
<Riddell> go test, jr/foo
<jussi> Riddell: ubottu is not tcl, thank god
<jussi> !info supybot
<ubottu> supybot (source: supybot): robust and user friendly Python IRC bot. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.83.4.1.ds-2 (maverick), package size 430 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<Riddell> clever ubottu 
<jussi> Riddell: we even have cloning instructions :D
<jussi> !botclone
<ubottu> Ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at http://ubottu.com/clone.html - to help out with ubottu development please join #ubuntu-bots-devel :)
<nigelb> jussi: but triviabot is tcl right?
<jussi> nigelb: no idea - ryanakca does it.
<nigelb> It is, I remember ryan telling me its eggdrop
<Riddell> what's wrong with this dialogue?  http://ec2-50-17-22-55.compute-1.amazonaws.com/owncloud/files/open_file.php?dir=&file=webdav-dialogue.png
<Riddell> note the instructions and the button text
<jussi> Riddell: whoops
<jussi> Riddell: instructions differ from the button text. nice catch
<jussi> Riddell: have you got itto work with dolphin?
<Riddell> jussi: yes but that dialogue isn't very clear
<jussi>  RiddellI have my own owncloud, but I still fail at getting dolphin to work with it+webdav
<Riddell> jussi: well does this work in dolphin?  webdav://jr@ec2-50-17-22-55.compute-1.amazonaws.com:80/owncloud/webdav/owncloud.php
<jussi> never mind, fixed it: http://www.mail-archive.com/owncloud@kde.org/msg00026.html - this was how I needed to do it.
<Riddell> revu needed http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/owncloud
 * Riddell nudges maco into revu-ing
<bambee> while giving some help to shadeslayer, I'll also work on language-selector (I mean both in parallel)
<Riddell> bambee: do you know what needs to be done?
<bambee> kcm integration into systemsettings->localisation ?
<bambee> localization *
<Riddell> yep
<Riddell> which will take porting to policykit/kauth first
<Riddell> although much of its functionality could be done through kpackagekit (most privilaged operations are just package installs)
<Riddell> also review features compared to the gtk frontend
<valorie> Riddell: just read your email about project neon
<valorie> I'll help with the dot article, etc. once techbase is updated
<valorie> or work with shadeslayer etc.
<bambee> Riddell: ok
<valorie> I'll check with shadeslayer tomorrow
<Riddell> thanks valorie 
<bambee> Riddell: Added in my todo, I'll try to do my best :)
<Riddell> neversfelde: what's the status of bug 683439 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 683439 in kdeedu (Ubuntu) "split kalgebra mobile" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683439
<shadeslayer> valorie: sure i'm free tomorrow .... :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: and you think neon will be ready to annonce?
<shadeslayer> well ... it works, you can login etc ... PIM does not work, so apart from that it's good to go imo
<shadeslayer> yofel: Quintasan_ ^^ opinions
<Riddell> shadeslayer: is the techbase page up to date?
<shadeslayer> A bit of it is outdated
<yofel> Riddell: I'll have that done till tomorrow, it's mostly done
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did you read about the nokia internal memo on engadget?
<yofel> other than that, kdepim doesn't work right until we work out akonadi, and I have no idea if anything related to python actually works or not (rather not)
<yofel> besides that, it works
<shadeslayer> oh and i still have to start kwin manually ...
<shadeslayer> dunno about you guys
<yofel> WFM last time I tried it
<Riddell> yofel: yeah so we just warn people not to install kdepim
<Riddell> shadeslayer: all rumours until tomorrow
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> http://www.reuters.com/article/2011/02/09/nokia-meego-idUSLDE7180X420110209 << :S
<Riddell> that doesn't tell us much except that meego is going slower than hoped, which is well known
<KRF> shadeslayer: fyi, there's already a follow-up on that article on reuters
<shadeslayer> yeah .... it's wait and watch
<shadeslayer> KRF: oh ... lemme look
<KRF> but still, rumours...
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> i do hope they don't drop it
<shadeslayer> i'd say go for Android till Meego is fully usable
<Riddell> I'd say go with Kubuntu
<Riddell> I expect that's what their secret plan is
<shadeslayer> hehehe .... 
<shadeslayer> one can only hope :)
 * shadeslayer needs to get his LCD Panel replaced
<Quintasan> Riddell, shadeslayer, yofel: Yes, we can release tomorrow. SIP needs to get installed in /opt/project-neon, right?
 * Quintasan has winter holidays like in two days so he can work on appearing bugs
<yofel> well yes, that's probably the most annoying issue for maverick currently
<Quintasan> It's maverick only issue?
<yofel> well, we don't need to backport it for natty...
<Quintasan> What happens if we backport new SIP?
<yofel> we need to rebuild pykde
<Quintasan> Can't we rebuild both SIP and PyKDE in our PPA?
<Quintasan> I can imagine something will break
<yofel> maybe just drop SIP in neon completely as we don't have pykde currently anyway
<yofel> Quintasan: sure, how do you put rebuilds for all available kdebindings versions for maverick into one ppa?
<Quintasan> Wurgh
<Quintasan> no thanks
<yofel> see
<Quintasan> Well, still noone wants to touch qtscriptgenerator
<yofel> easiest workaround currently is to use kubuntu-ppa/backports with neon, but not everyone will probably want to do that
<Quintasan> I will do this tomorrow or the day after
<yofel> Quintasan: I can build amarok fine in natty without neon, with neon I get a link error in the taglib cmake test
<yofel> so we would need to fix our tagblib first I guess..
<nigelb> Quintasan: hey
<Riddell> shadeslayer: did you get your patch to KDM in?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: not yet, i cloned the repo today, still reading up on KAuth and finding the Gnome bits
<shadeslayer> apachelogger says the patch is not complete :>
<shadeslayer> sadly project-neon-kdebase-apps depends on too many things :(
<shadeslayer> well ... i could just dirty my /opt/project-neon and it will be fixed by dpkg later on
<Riddell> anyone know how kdm choses its default theme?
<shadeslayer> yofel: don't think we ship pykde
<shadeslayer> afiestas: have a look at gnome-disk-utility
<shadeslayer> they got it right imo
<afiestas> shadeslayer: okiz
<afiestas> today Uninstall will show me KFormat which seems that it already is kinda working
<afiestas> using udisk and so on, so with a little bit of luck I will have only to write a new interface, or modify the curret one
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> great ... now i'm getting SMS Spam -.-
 * Riddell works it out
<Riddell> ah, maco, good morning
<Riddell> debfx: best update the /topic too
* debfx changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - The Friendliest Community on Earth | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | alpha 3 bugs http://goo.gl/yGhJd | kubuntu-dev meeting on Friday 22:00 UTC
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you haz a look at dcmtk ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes in a bit
<shadeslayer> ok :)
<Riddell> debfx: incase I forget (shouldn't do but you never know) call me, jriddell.org/contact.html
<debfx> Riddell: okay
<shadeslayer> hahah
<shadeslayer> http://fluffy.jussi01.com/
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^ Ubottu now owns fluffy?
<Riddell> maco: so, fancy reviewing my owncloud package?
 * maco wonders how big a package it is
<maco> i dont mind doing it, just wonder whether i can do it from home or need to find decent wifi
<Riddell> it's weeny
<maco> ok
<maco> there's a new official chinese version of ubuntu apparently
<maco> this was not mentioned on ubuntu-devel ml!
<Riddell> yes, that did surprise me too
<Riddell> that'll be freeflying at work
<afiestas> Riddell: did you test Kamoso last 2.0 code?
<Riddell> afiestas: I tested alpha 2
<Riddell> if that's what you're asking?
<afiestas> Riddell: nope, pre-alpha3 would be 
<afiestas> (or it may be beta1)
<afiestas> it should fit in your laptop
<Riddell> afiestas: where can I find it?
<afiestas> git.kde.org/kamoso
<afiestas> shadeslayer: I'm taking a look at gnome-disk-utility isn't it too advanced?
<afiestas> I'm mean,  sure we need in kde something like that, for what I wanted to do is something way simpler
<debfx> afiestas: why is the bluedevil menu entry in the Internet category? shouldn't it be in System?
<afiestas> debfx: in fact, I'm thinking on remove the entry for 1.1
<afiestas> bluedevil is something "system wide" so there is no point on executing it
<Riddell> afiestas: I just submitted a fix to kamoso, now I feel elite
<afiestas> Riddell: thanks, I forgot to that that patch
<afiestas> commit the fixed in 2.0 though, and then forward to master
<Riddell> afiestas: kamoso works nicely on my netbook now thanks
<Riddell> doesn't work on my new laptop though, no camera image
<afiestas> Riddell: even the last 2.0 code?
<afiestas> with 2.0 I mean 2.0 branch on git 
<debfx> afiestas: the bluedevil tray icon is autostarted anyway, right?
<Riddell> afiestas: git checkout remotes/origin/2.0  ?
<debfx> Riddell: is the akonadi tray useful to the average user? I think we should move it into an own package
<afiestas> debfx: yes, by BlueDevil kded (only starts it if there is a bleutooth adapter)
<afiestas> Riddell: yes
<afiestas> if it is not working, can you provide me the terminal output?
<Riddell> debfx: I agree
<debfx> afiestas: are you sure? bluedevil is running in my natty VM
<afiestas> debfx: I'm sure
<Riddell> afiestas: http://paste.kde.org/4478/  nothing useful
 * Riddell goes out canoeing
<debfx> afiestas: the kcm says no bluetooth adaper found but the service and tray icon are running
<afiestas> Riddell: enable Kamoso debug area
<afiestas> in kdebugdialog
<afiestas> debfx:  close it, restart the VM and tell me if it is autoexecuted again
<afiestas> maybe (I don't know how these things work) the default KDE session included in Natty has it
<debfx> Riddell: have fun :)
<debfx> afiestas: I always start with an empty session, it's still autostarted
<debfx> when I disable bluedevil in the kcm it's not autostarted anymore
<afiestas> debfx: kdebugdialog --fullmode
<afiestas> select kded, output to a file
<afiestas> (enable bd again in the kcm), and reboot (logout/login)
<afiestas> well, you can restart kded4 :p
<afiestas> and if you prefer, copy/paste the output to paste.kde.org
<debfx> how am I supposed to find kded4 in that huge dropdown list? ^^
<afiestas> debfx: ok, forget about that
<afiestas> execute
<afiestas> kdebugdialog (withotu arguments)
<afiestas> search for kded, activate it
<afiestas> go to a terminal, and execute
<afiestas> "killall -9 kded4; kded4 --nofork"
<afiestas> and paste the output in paste.kde.org for example
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: was tazz someone new?
<debfx> afiestas: that's much easier, thanks :)
<debfx> afiestas: http://paste.kde.org/4480/
<afiestas> debfx: sorry my mistake (I was preparing a coffee :p)
<afiestas> debfx: not enough information mmm activate everything "bluedevil" :p
<debfx> afiestas: no such thing in the list
<afiestas> in kded, you have both, the one with the number
<afiestas> and the one without it?
<DarkwingDuck> tazz, I was just talking about you. :P
<afiestas> debfx: ok, there is no need for that
<afiestas> I'm just checking the code, and don't tell me why but bluedevil-monolithic is always executed :(
<tazz> DarkwingDuck, consider me, the devil :p
<DarkwingDuck> tazz: Not if you are asking about documentation I wont. :P:P
<tazz> DarkwingDuck, i was...
<tazz> DarkwingDuck, i write documentation for kde, i was wondering how i could help out...
<afiestas> debfx: I will fix that for 1.1 (the one that Natty will include)
<tazz> damn... xchat crashed...
<DarkwingDuck> Welcome back... xchat?
<tazz> DarkwingDuck, yea.. stupid reason dont ask :)
<DarkwingDuck> tazz: :) You use BZR?
<tazz> DarkwingDuck, nope...
<DarkwingDuck> BZR is the version control system that we use.
<DarkwingDuck> taz apt-get install bzr
<DarkwingDuck> tazz: ^^
<DarkwingDuck> tazz: it intergrates with Launchpad very very well. :)
<tazz> what do ya know, i already have it installed... must be using it a year a go or somthing...
<DarkwingDuck> :) 
<tazz> :p
<DarkwingDuck> tazz: bzr branch lp:kubuntu-docs
<tazz> cool, so i should pull the documentations ?
<DarkwingDuck> tazz: the Todo list is found at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo/Natty
<tazz> got it...
<DarkwingDuck> tazz: we use docbook for the docs.
<tazz> nice, so does kde...
<DarkwingDuck> Awesome.
<DarkwingDuck> actually... I've been wanted to help with KDE docs :)
<DarkwingDuck> So will will be mutual bentificial
<jjesse> kde docs use docbook as well
<tazz> DarkwingDuck, thats cool...
<DarkwingDuck> Hey jjesse 
<DarkwingDuck> tazz: jjesse is another one of our senior doc gurus
<tazz> hello jjesse!
<DarkwingDuck> Speaking of... that is what I am working on today jjesse more docs
<tazz> DarkwingDuck, you should join the kde-doc-english ml
<DarkwingDuck> Joined.
<jjesse> hiya tazz
<jjesse> yay for doc work
<DarkwingDuck> We are actually running out of time.
<tazz> so yea, that was one of my questions... do we use upstream docs for kde apps ?
<jjesse> yes we do
<jjesse> as much as we can
<jjesse> DarkwingDuck when is doc freeze?
<DarkwingDuck> Apr 7
<DarkwingDuck> tazz: our docs are more of an overview of what is installed with Kubuntu and how to manipulate/configure things.
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: the feature freeze is on the 24th
<tazz> i see...
<jjesse> when is string freeze?
<DarkwingDuck> jj Documentation String freeze is the Apr 7
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: ^^ 
<DarkwingDuck> tab fail
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<DarkwingDuck> Translations only have 14 days?
<jjesse> apparently
<DarkwingDuck> fail
<DarkwingDuck> Anywho
<DarkwingDuck> tazz: any major questions?
<tazz> DarkwingDuck, none at the moment, I am just checking out the kubuntu-docs folder
<DarkwingDuck> tazz: +1 what do you guys use for KDE docs?
<DarkwingDuck> tazz: http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/en/
<DarkwingDuck> tazz: that will help understand bzr better. When you create a patch email myself (david.wonderly@kubuntu.org) or jjesse (jjesse@gmail.com) the diff and we will upload it.
<tazz> DarkwingDuck, we use meinproc4
<tazz> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man8/meinproc4.8.html
<tazz> but we use meinproc4 from the kde trunk itself.
<DarkwingDuck> Ahhhh
<DarkwingDuck> what do you use for svn?
<tazz> DarkwingDuck, we are shifting from svn to git.
<tazz> but i just use commandline 
<tazz> svn up, svn co, svn update
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, I use commandline for bzr too
<tazz> it used to be svn+ssh
<tazz> and svn+http
<tazz> but now everything is going under git.
<DarkwingDuck> I think there is a GUI for bzr but, i've never used it.
<tazz> ah i see...
<DarkwingDuck> Who does the Kubuntu website?
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: ping
<ari-tczew> Riddell: look forward for sponsorship bug 716639
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 716639 in ktorrent (Ubuntu) "Merge ktorrent 4.0.5-3 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/716639
<blackmoon-105> hi, my /usr/bin/X use a 80% of cpu  and slow all.. i'm under kubuntu 10.10 geeforce 6600GT  (driver nvidia-185   ver.  260.19.06)
<ScottK> agateau: It looks to me like currently app menu doesn't work with gtk apps out of the box for us.  I assume we'd need to seed some additional packages.  Do you know what we'd need?
<JontheEchidna> works w/ appmenu-gtk for me
<ari-tczew> Riddell: could you sponsor this one for me as well? bug 716748
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 716748 in lm-sensors-3 (Ubuntu) "Sync lm-sensors-3 1:3.2.0-1 (main) from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/716748
<ryanakca> DarkwingDuck: It depends on what you want, if you want a story added, several people around here have the password to the site, if you want a change to the appearance, I think ofirk or shadeslayer are working on it.
<Riddell> blackmoon-105: we're not really X people, best to ask in the x channel or mailing list
<Riddell> ari-tczew: e-mail me, I'll get them in the morning
<ari-tczew> Riddell: yeah!
<ari-tczew> Riddell: done
<blackmoon-105> Riddell: ok, i ask yo x channel. i've asked here because i tought it was related with kde4
<valorie> shadeslayer: ping
#kubuntu-devel 2011-02-11
<DarkwingDuck> ryanakca: Do you have an email address for ofirk?
<dantti> hi, the debian new maintaners guide says to be carefull when using postinst files, is there any other file that I could use to run my db maintainance after all is installed?
<persia> dantti, You want to run something *after* you finish installing the package?  The postinst is the correct place to do that.  Just be careful.
<persia> Key things to be careful about: you need to be able to run it over and over and over again, never crashing and never bothering the user.
<persia> For anything you do, you should have a plan to undo it, in case you ever need to transition to a different way of doing things.
<persia> And if the user makes changes to the system, you need to respect those changes, and not overwrite them the next time the package is upgraded.
<dantti> persia: right, thanks..
<bambee> hey
<Riddell> morning
<agateau> ScottK: you need appmenu-gtk for gtk apps to show in the widget
<agateau> ScottK: maybe it could be added as a depends or recommends of plasma-widget-menubar?
<bambee> A draft:  http://imageupload.org/?di=15129741725412 (the default mode is "select", it's just a example)
<bambee> (don't worry, it's not finished yet)
<Riddell> bambee: one obvious problem is that language-selector (qt, not gtk) has three UI modes, which is hard to put into kcontrol modules
<Riddell> bug 716311
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 716311 in flashplugin-nonfree (Ubuntu) "flash not installed" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/716311
<Riddell> why might kpackagekit not be installing flash?
<valorie> is this a new bug?
<valorie> I've been noticing for the last 24+ hours, that flash no longer works
<valorie> although it's reported to be installed
<Riddell> there was an update 40 hours ago in security
<valorie> that would be it, then
<bambee> mhhh I could uses tabs... however I've to modify QtLanguageSelector for that...
<valorie> html5 didn't work either
<bambee> use *
<Riddell> bambee: that would work yes
<bambee> for example:  first tab  "install/uninstall" , second tab "select"  
<valorie> interesting bug report
<Riddell> bambee: well as it stands it would need to be 1) install 2) uninstall 3) select
<Quintasan|Droid> Riddell: ping
<Riddell> hi Quintasan|Droid 
<Quintasan|Droid> Riddell: Hiho, I want to push out Project Neon after the meeting, can you make some sort of blog post magic on Planet KDE?
<bambee> Riddell: I agree, but install and uninstall modes have exactly the same GUI (except a pushbutton label)
<bambee> that's why I proposed to put them together in the same tab :)
<Quintasan|Droid> bambee: are you up for Telepathy stuff any soon?
<Quintasan|Droid> I think guys over there are about to make real GUI for it
<Riddell> Quintasan|Droid: he's busy with lanugage-selector just now
<Riddell> bambee: same GUI but showing different things (one shows languages installed, one shows languages available for install)
<Quintasan|Droid> Riddell: oh, that's good anyways
<Riddell> Quintasan|Droid: late this evening?  I think having a dot story would be good, valorie was going to work on that
<Riddell> although it probably needs other dot editors to agree, Nightrose what do you think of a dot story for project neon?
<valorie> I will write one if everything is ready to go
<valorie> or help with one if that's preferable
<bambee> Quintasan|Droid: yes I'm 
<Quintasan|Droid> valorie: it is ready to go, it wont be stable at any point in its life so :P
<valorie> IF techbase is up to date so I can consult it'
<Nightrose> Riddell: no objection from my side but i'm not unbiased ;-)
<bambee> Riddell: indeed
<valorie> right, I'm talking about the fluff around it, like documentation, nice image, etc.
<Quintasan|Droid> valorie: techbase page was updated by yofel
<Quintasan|Droid> valorie: I can provide screenshots once I get home
<valorie> or are you re-using the old Project Neon graphic?
<Quintasan|Droid> We will get new one from sheytan at some point
<valorie> for a dot story it's nice to have a snazzy graphic
<bambee> Quintasan|Droid: After language-selector yes
<Quintasan|Droid> bambee: Great!
<bambee> and I've to help shadeslayer too :)
<Quintasan|Droid> :O
<valorie> cool, I'll start on the article before I go to bed
<Quintasan|Droid> valorie: thanks, I will get some screenshots once I finish school and poke sheytan for art
 * Quintasan|Droid will polish up his blog post too
<valorie> okey-doke
<Quintasan|Droid> We need re-dent festival too :)
<valorie> the techbase page still has the under construction tag on it
<yofel> I know, I'll remove that later, haven't tested if the translations instructions work
<valorie> okey-doke
<yofel> everything else is updated
<valorie> cool
<nigelb> gah, I keep missing Quintasan :|
<nigelb> can someone tell him I'm looking for him? :)
<valorie> anybody have quintasan's email?
<valorie> googledocs ate my article, so I re-wrote and will send it to him and shadeslayer
<Riddell> valorie: it did?  googledocs is usually pretty good with undo and revision control
<Riddell> valorie: I can't recreate this flash issue in maverick, you just did a general upgrade with kpackagekit and it stopped working?
<valorie> yes, but I think the bug workaround fixed it
<valorie> let me try a youtube
<Riddell> valorie: bug workaround being to use apt-get?
<valorie> yes
<valorie> no, it didn't work
<valorie> it says it has to install plugins, looks
<valorie> I say fine, then it reports that it is already installed
<valorie> rinse, repeat
<valorie> no youtube in FF
<valorie> this is Mav, yes, with KDE 4.6
<nigelb> Quintasan_: hi
<valorie> Quintasan: email sent to you, and now I'm off to bed
<nigelb> darn
<valorie> piffle
<valorie> lol
<valorie> still going to bed!
<nigelb> hehe
<dpm> hey all, I'm trying to add some very simple test cases to check language packs are fine before we release updates. Could someone give me a hand by filling the "Kubuntu" section under "Packages to test"?
<dpm> they can just be equivalent to the Ubuntu ones, but with the Kubuntu apps
<Riddell> dpm: can do, where's that?
<dpm> Riddell, sorry, forgot the most important part, here -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/LanguagePackUpdatesQA
<dpm> thanks
<ScottK> agateau: It looks like appmenu-gtk pulls in a pretty heavy set of depends for us: http://paste.ubuntu.com/565810/ - Could you speak with your compatriots and see if that's all really necessary?
<ScottK> (I'm pretty sure we don't have room for all that)
<Riddell> dpm: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Translations/LanguagePackUpdatesQA#Kubuntu
<dpm> Riddell, excellent, thanks!
<Riddell> hi rbelem 
<rbelem> hi Riddell
<rbelem> :)
<rbelem> are there open positions on canonical? :)
<rbelem> :D
<Riddell> I've heard the suggestion that Canonical should just buy Qt..
<tazz> roflol
<tazz> Riddell, i bet it would be on a discount, now that nokia has decided to join hands with microsoft.
<shadeslayer> <Riddell> I've heard the suggestion that Canonical should just buy Qt..
<shadeslayer> ROFLMAO
<shadeslayer> tazz: true dat
<shadeslayer> valorie: google docs ate your article? i thought it was well fed by Google so as not to eat stuff
<Riddell> dantti: any thoughts on bug 716311 ?  seems like packagekitd is corrupting the postinst script randomly
<shadeslayer> too bad Nokia is going for WP7 shit
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 716311 in flashplugin-nonfree (Ubuntu) "flash not installed" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/716311
<shadeslayer> no Qt on Windodws doesn't help either
<shadeslayer> *Windows
<shadeslayer> good grief ... i spelled windows wrong .... FOSS has consumed me
<rbelem> Riddell, that would be awesome
<ejat> :)
<dantti> Riddell: I thought it was fixed by colin, no?
<yofel> bug 680328 is marked as fixed
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 680328 in qapt (Ubuntu Natty) "Many postinst scripts fail using either PackageKit, or QApt" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/680328
<Riddell> dantti: hmm, but not fixed in maverick?
<dantti> Riddell: hmm I don't think so, sorry for being away these time, next week I'll be living abroad and I'm rushing to deploy an application that I developed...
<Riddell> dantti: ok but this flash upgrade bug is probably caused by bug 680328 and we should backport that fix?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 680328 in qapt (Ubuntu Natty) "Many postinst scripts fail using either PackageKit, or QApt" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/680328
<dantti> Riddell: yes, I think it would be a good idea to backport since as Colin said he does not know how this worked on maverick :P
<Riddell> thanks dantti, good luck deploying and moving
<dantti> Riddell: thanks :)
<dantti> Riddell: btw I'm deploying kubuntu togheter :P
<Riddell> dantti: oh?  what sort of deployment?
<dantti> Riddell: it's a qt app that I did I can run on windows, but the advantes of linux made the client chose for linux of course :P
<dantti> *it
<dantti> my biggest problem are lowmem pcs and small screen 800x660 :P
<dantti> not counting they are monochromatic
<shadeslayer> where is sheytan when we need him the most
<shadeslayer> valorie: can we haz some fame? possibly mention our names in the article? :P
<shadeslayer> apart from that we don't have a banner yet .... 
<shadeslayer> everything else looks fine
<shadeslayer> ( maybe mention the issue's one might face after installing Neon )
<Riddell> shadeslayer: valorie is asleep, I think if you want the article you should edit as you wish then submit to the dot
<shadeslayer> ah ok
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw we are still working on a banner ^_^
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: going to become a website editor?
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: fixing bug 712880 means finding the drupal theme bzr branch, editing that then getting sysadmin to merge
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 712880 in Kubuntu Website "False claims on kubuntu.org/feature-tour webpage" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/712880
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah...
<DarkwingDuck> I figured as much.
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: Ofirk had emailed me around the first of the year asking if I would be willing to help out a bit. I have about 15 years of web dev
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: that system to get sometihng working seems a bit... silly.
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: I don't know why the theme was made that way (with content directly in the theme instead of in drupal content) but that's what we're stuck with until ofirk/sheytan's new design appears
<Riddell> and since ofir seems generally very annoyed with our sysadmins for being unresponsive that may never happen
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: That made my head hurt. I don't know why we don't just write in a drupal module that will authenticate users with openID via launchpad...
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: well for news we do use drupal content but for some reason ofir made the theme with some pages directly in the theme
<Riddell> I expect it's fixable to anyone who knows anything about drupal and theme
<Riddell> themes
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: I have a few years expirence working with drupal. I'll email ofir and see what all I can help with after I'm finished pluggin gout docs.
<DarkwingDuck> *Plugging out
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: at a guess he'd probably want the new theme finished rather than the current one updated
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: while I agree that a new theme would be nice, having a way to add/maintain content would be really nice too
<DarkwingDuck> Hey NCommander long time no see
<NCommander> huh?
<NCommander> 10:20:06 -!- NCommander [~mcasadeva@184.154.102.89] has joined #kubuntu-devel
<NCommander> ...
<DarkwingDuck> I have not seen you around in a while.
<NCommander> but I didn't go anywhere ...
<NCommander> I've just been idealling mostly
<NCommander> 10:20:06 -!- NCommander [~mcasadeva@184.154.102.89] has joined #kubuntu-devel
<NCommander> ARGH
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: yes
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: and I know that there is a way to log into Drupal via OpenID.
<DarkwingDuck> What just happened?
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: I don't think OpenID has anything to do with it
<Riddell> we have a way to log in to the website and add content, it's the theme that is the problem
<Riddell> freenode decided to split, it's doing a partnership with Microsoft I expect
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: Do you know what the issues with the theme is?
<DarkwingDuck> hehehe
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: that the theme hardcodes content for a page rather than showing what the normal drupal content for the page should be
<DarkwingDuck> ahhhhhhhh
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: with the admin functions to add content do you also have the other admin access for drupal?
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: yes
<Riddell> I can give you the access details if you want
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: I think the theme is at https://code.launchpad.net/~klinger-ofir/kubuntu-website-staging/release-1.0
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: That would be nice. This way I can see backdoor what is happening with the theme
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: was there wa scheduled outage for Kubuntu.org servers?
<Riddell> DarkwingDuck: no, why?
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: I'm running ito loads of timeouts and connection errors
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw i see no Copy Image in rekonq source code, just Copy image location in src/webview.cpp
<DarkwingDuck> Riddell: The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later.
<shadeslayer> but during runtime it's there
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: wiki?
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> i have that as well
<DarkwingDuck> all pf kubuntu.org
<DarkwingDuck> s/pf/of
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> same thing here
 * DarkwingDuck grumbles
<Daskreech> DarkwingDuck doesn't grumble. He get the job clumsily done!
<DarkwingDuck> hehehe
<bambee> Someone uses kmess , or I'm just the only one ? :P
 * bambee hides
<bambee> kmess-2.0.4 in universe has a strange bug:  disconnect from the server just after login
<bambee> see http://kmess.org/board/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=4585&start=30
<bambee> then http://gitorious.org/kmess/kmess/commit/dcfbfdae846f9103fd7bd3acffec70ab729898bc
<Riddell> bambee: if that patch fixes it then it would be good to have in natty and as a stable release update
<bambee> indeed
<bambee> it works for 2.0.5, I'll test with 2.0.4
<bambee> (just in case)
<Riddell> bambee: if there's a 2.0.5 out it would be good to have that packaged too
<bambee> in this case package the lastest stable release which is 2.0.6 :)
<Riddell> even better
<bambee> ;)
<ScottK> Riddell: I see from the release menu that we'll have LibreOffice globalmenu support soon.  That makes me think even more we need to ship appmenu-gtk since it's part of our default package selection.
<ScottK> agateau: ^^^
<agateau> ScottK: makes sense
<ScottK> agateau: Did you see my ping earlier about all the depends it pulls in?
<DarkwingDuck> I wonder if this will trickle down and hurt... http://goo.gl/9xhou
<agateau> ScottK: yes, but I just had a look at the list, and I don't think anything can be removed:  libc6 (>= 2.2.5), libdbusmenu-glib3, libdbusmenu-gtk3, libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.26.0), libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.21.2-0ubuntu6)
<agateau> ScottK: what do you think can be dropped from there?
<ScottK> agateau: There's atk getting pulled in somehow.
<ScottK> http://paste.ubuntu.com/565810/
<agateau> ScottK: maybe libgtk depends on it?
<ScottK> Maybe.
<ScottK> It just seemed like a lot for appmenu-gtk to need.
<ScottK> Riddell: Mind if I go ahead and seed it?
<Riddell> ScottK: have you worked out what it brings in?
<agateau> ScottK: yes, libgtk depends on libatk
<Riddell> and how much space that takes?
<ScottK> Riddell: Soo my pastebin.
<ScottK> It's ~4MB compressed in .debs
<Riddell> yuck
<ScottK> So I'd guess about that in squashfs
<ScottK> Riddell: I'd seed it !powerpc so it'd all fit.
<Riddell> I'd rather not lose a language for the sake of a rare usecase with a foreign toolkit 
<debfx> libgtk2.0-0 is already on the cd
<Riddell> but these aren't http://paste.ubuntu.com/565810/
<Riddell> I'd actually prefer to use kubuntu-notification-helper to prompt for it if the menu plasma widget is being used
<debfx> they are
<debfx> except the dbusmenu packages
<Riddell> let me fire up a virtualbox and check
<Riddell> http://paste.kde.org/4526/  that's more like it
<Riddell> ScottK: so aye, I guess you can add it, but as ever I consider gtk on the CD to be a bug so any chance I get I'll remove it again :)
<ScottK> Thanks.
<ScottK> Riddell: I ~agree about gtk on the CD, OTOH I also think a user having to know what language an application is written in to get it to work right is even more of a bug.
<bambee> Riddell: btw I bumped kmess on my desktop, it works just fine :)
<bambee> no changes in dependencies are required (diff -u oldCmakelist.txt newCmakelist.txt > empty)
<ScottK> debfx: When are we meeting to interview you?
<debfx> ScottK: 22:00 UTC
<ScottK> Ah.  So I'm -0500, so I doubt I'll be around.
<maco> agateau: http://notalwaysright.com/giving-the-french-stick/10042
<DarkwingDuck> Do we have any good kubuntu/KDE presentations built?
<ryanakca> DarkwingDuck: PS: the kubuntu-website team is pretty much defunct, as for ofir's email, you should be able to find it on his LP page.
<DarkwingDuck> ryanakca: I had dug it up... I have been playing with drupal and themeing for a few years now so maybe after the Doc push I can sit back and play with the site and help where I can.,
<ryanakca> As for Kubuntu presentations, yes; good, no. I don't know if its still on the live CD but we used to have a "what is Kubuntu?" slideshow in the example content
<DarkwingDuck> I'm doing a talk about Kubuntu and KDE at SCALE's Ubucon at the end of the month.
<DarkwingDuck> So I'm just looking for something to modify as I am not so great generating content.
<DarkwingDuck> apachelogger: ping
<shadeslayer> DarkwingDuck: afaik apachelogger had some on his blog
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah, I was digging that.
<DarkwingDuck> We killed HAL in 11.04 correct?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> is gitorious down ? @_@
<DarkwingDuck> What replaced HAL?
 * DarkwingDuck needs to go through months of notes
<maco> DarkwingDuck: pure udev
<DarkwingDuck> maco: aye, I found my notes.
<DarkwingDuck> I'll upload and populate this presentation when I'm finished writing it.
<shadeslayer> sheytan_: dude
<shadeslayer> around?
<sheytan_> shadeslayer yep :)
<shadeslayer> sheytan: we need a banner for PN
<sheytan> size?
<shadeslayer> sheytan: it needs to go on dot.kde.org
<shadeslayer> so it's up to you :)
<sheytan> shadeslayer give me 5 minutes ;)
<shadeslayer> sure :)
<shadeslayer> sheytan: something blue please :P
<shadeslayer> i'll bbiab
<ScottK> and fluffy.
<ScottK> apachelogger would want it to be fluffy.
<shadeslayer> wait .. Fluffy Neon
<shadeslayer> :D
<sheytan> shadeslayer will not be blue :P
<sheytan> blue is every where
<shadeslayer> :P
<sheytan> i'm tired of blue :D
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok so it works fine
<shadeslayer> my patch
<shadeslayer> i don't see what's wrong with it
<shadeslayer> ooh
<sheytan> shadeslayer http://img69.imageshack.us/img69/2591/pnbanner.png
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the download dialog comes up 2 times
<shadeslayer> sheytan: put everyday at the end
<shadeslayer> something new everyday
<shadeslayer> and make it glow more :P
<sheytan> glow more no
<sheytan> to much glow is bad :D
<shadeslayer> :D
<sheytan> http://img573.imageshack.us/img573/9782/pnbanner3.png
<bambee> nice :D
<sheytan> thanks ;)
<bambee> ;)
<shadeslayer> night all
<bambee> night
<Riddell> bambee: yo
<Riddell> do you have the new kmess package for us to upload?
<bambee> yup
<Riddell> bambee: where can I get it?
<bambee> It builds and works just fine here
<bambee> Riddell: I'll send you an email , ok ?
<Riddell> bambee: hmm, I'm not a fan or large e-mail attachments
<Riddell> bambee: better to file a bug and attach to that on launchpad
<Riddell> s/or/of/
<kubotu> Riddell: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<bambee> ok
<Riddell> or upload to revu
<bambee> Riddell: revu is a good idea
<Riddell> do you have access?  I'm not sure what you need to do to get upload access to revu these days
<Riddell> reminds me, review needed http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/p/owncloud
 * Riddell eyes up maco 
<Riddell> in a view to getting her to review it, not a harassment sort of way
<maco> hahaha
<maco> im at work deary
<bambee> Riddell: I've (I'm registered and I can upload using dput )
<Riddell> bambee: groovy, go for it
<maco> i'll take a look at home
<bambee> as I said no dependencies changes are required, I just refreshed the patch and the changelog
<bambee> Riddell: done
<bambee> (i.e uploaded)
<sheytan> shadeslayer tell when when the article will be up ;)
<bambee> shadeslayer: me too please ;)
<yofel> where's the meeting?
<Riddell> hi
<Riddell> let's meet here
<Riddell> debfx: ping
<debfx> Riddell: pong
<Riddell> apachelogger: JontheEchidna Quintasan nixternal ScottK  kubuntu-dev ping
<JontheEchidna> pong
<Riddell> groovy, two of us
 * DarkwingDuck grins
<Riddell> well debfx, could you introduce yourself and tell us why you want to be in kubuntu-dev?
<sheytan> Riddell may i join as kubuntu-member too? :D
<Quintasan> pong
 * Quintasan is late a big
<Riddell> sheytan: yes, but this is a kubuntu-dev meeting which is a slightly different group than kubuntu-member
<debfx> I'm Felix, 22 years old and studying computer science
<debfx> I'd like to become a kubuntu-dev to help make Kubuntu better and not constantly bother sponsors to upload my packages ;)
<Riddell> debfx: are you in MOTU or another dev group?
<Riddell> Quintasan: your turn to do a grilling :)
<debfx> yes, I'm a MOTU
<Quintasan> I can't miss that :D
<nigelb> Quintasan: ping
<Quintasan> pong
<nigelb> darn, lets take to PM
<Riddell> debfx: do you know what the difference in responsibility is between MOTU and kubuntu-dev?
<debfx> Riddell: universe consist mostly of unseeded packages so screwing up there doesn't affect that many users
<Riddell> yep :)
<Riddell> JontheEchidna, Quintasan: think of taxing questions for debfx 
<Riddell> debfx: what's is a watch file good for?
<Quintasan> Riddell: Sorry, multipe people at once want something from me :P
<debfx> Riddell: to easily check for new upstream versions
<Quintasan> debfx: What are post and pre inst and rm scripts used for?
<Riddell> debfx: how does a watch file reveal a new upsteam version?
 * Riddell does actually know the answer to this question
<debfx> Quintasan: to run code before the package is installed/removed
<debfx> Riddell: uscan parses the watch file, does a http/ftp request and evaluates a regex
<Riddell> so we run uscan manually?  is that easier than just checking the upstream website?  why don't we do that automatically?
<Riddell> debfx: how did you learn packaging?
<debfx> we have a website that runs it automatically
<Riddell> we do?
<debfx> yes, UEHS
<debfx> http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/uehs/
<JontheEchidna> I have a question, I'll wait to ask until other questions have been answered though
<Quintasan> debfx: How do we deal with packages that overwrite files which are already in different packages? 
<debfx> Riddell: mostly learning by doing, looking at other packages and reading some documentation
<Riddell> ooh that's interesting, that really needs to be publicised better
<debfx> unfortunately UEHS doesn't allow to subscribe to a package (like in Debian)
<Quintasan> yeah, news to me as well
<Quintasan> debfx++
 * JontheEchidna knew about it <.<
<JontheEchidna> qa.ubuntuwire.org is a neat website
<JontheEchidna> uhes aside
<debfx> Quintasan: we add a Breaks and Replaces on the package that takes over the file
<JontheEchidna> Is this a valid rules file for the latest version of debhelper? http://paste.ubuntu.com/566077/
<debfx> JontheEchidna: no, $@ needs to be the first parameter
<JontheEchidna> yup
<Quintasan> I was waiting for that :D
<Quintasan> debfx: one more from me, why do we have *.symbols file and what they do?
<debfx> Quintasan: so we know when a symbol was dropped (without an SONAME bump) and to allow packages using the library to depend on the minimal version it needs
<Quintasan> no more stuff from me :)
<debfx> Quintasan: they list all symbols in the library and the version in which the symbols appeared first
<Riddell> debfx: feature freeze happens in a couple of weeks, can we upload new upstream versions after that?
<Quintasan> debfx: PROTIP: beware of apacheloggers questions :P
<debfx> Riddell: yes, if they are bugfix only versions
<debfx> or if we have a good reason and a freeze exception
<Riddell> JontheEchidna, Quintasan: any other questions?
<JontheEchidna> nope
<debfx> Quintasan: so we need to close the meeting before he appears ;)
<Quintasan> debfx: He will get you on ML later so no worries :P
<JontheEchidna> I've been sponsoring debfx's packages for quite a while and have no worries
<Quintasan> nope
<Riddell> I'm +1 for knowing lots about packaging and doing a variety of useful things
<Quintasan> I haven't been sponsoring any stuff maybe because I just joined but I saw quality stuff from him
<Quintasan> so, +1
<Riddell> I can also reveal that ScottK gave a +1 without grilling him at all
<Riddell> JontheEchidna: so that's a +1?
<JontheEchidna> yup
<Riddell> lovely, I think that's a majority of active kubuntu-dev so welcome in debfx 
<debfx> thanks :D
<Riddell> debfx: might you come to UDS?
<debfx> Riddell: yes, I'll probably apply for sponsorship
<Quintasan> kubotu: order cookies for debfx
 * kubotu slides a whole bunch of world's finest cookies down the bar to debfx.
 * Quintasan shoots confetti at debfx
<Quintasan> \o/
<Quintasan> yofel, sheytan, shadeslayer, valorie: ping
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - The Friendliest Community on Earth | Lots to do https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Todo | alpha 3 bugs http://goo.gl/yGhJd | debfx gains kubuntu-dev black belt
<valorie> pong
<valorie> congratulations, debfx
<Quintasan> valorie: I took the liberty and edited you post a little bit, it wasn't published yet, was it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/566090/
<Quintasan> valorie: Hope you do not mind :)
<valorie> no, it was a first draft
 * bambee offers a beer to debfx  for its new rank
<bambee> ;)
<Riddell> has the neon story been submitted to the dot?
<Quintasan> Not yet
<Quintasan> I want to start the revolution now :)
<Quintasan> yofel: I tried stuff today
<valorie> well, we are sort of waiting on artwork
<valorie> the old artwork is really good
<Quintasan> sheytan went off to somewhere
<valorie> but it doesn't seem cool to reuse it
<yofel> pong
<valorie> his first drafts of artwork don't look very good to me, sadly
<Riddell> hmm, well sheytan just went offline so probably no artwork tonight
<Quintasan> valorie: I have one or two screen shots
<Quintasan> the problem is, my kvm somehow makes the blue wallpaper look orange
<yofel> it did the same for me for something else once - dunno why
<Quintasan> yofel: our packages seem to be working fine
<Quintasan> except being unstable all the time :P
<yofel> yeah, most of them work fine
<valorie> Quintasan: upload them somewhere?
<Quintasan> moment
<Quintasan> valorie: it's two at the moment but tell me what else we can show so I will grab them right aways
<Quintasan> http://i.imgur.com/SnxSW.png
<Quintasan> sorry for low resolution, my kvm seems incapable of pulling something bigger off
<Quintasan> yofel, valorie: so the only stuff we are waiting for is artwork?
<Quintasan> http://i.imgur.com/2nu8q.jpg
<Riddell> bambee: your kmess package includes kmess-2.0.6/debian//patches/debian-changes-2.0.6-0ubuntu1
<Riddell> automatically made patches usually arn't ment to be there
<Quintasan> Riddell: I will also be giving talks about daily builds on UDW
<valorie> Quintasan: I'm not sure screenshots will help in the article
<Quintasan> yofel, shadeslayer: ^ hope you can show up in case I start spewing some random nosense
<yofel> pretty much, there isn't anything easy fixable left and the techbase page is done
<valorie> maybe upload those to the wiki?
<bambee> I just used debuild , but I probably missed something...
<Quintasan> valorie: good point
<valorie> and we can include a link in the article
<valorie> you have such a nice background image it would be a shame to waste them
<valorie> :-)
<Riddell> bambee: it means you changed something in the upstream package CMakeLists.txt in this case
<Riddell> +-#SET( CMAKE_BUILD_TYPE debugfull )
<Riddell> ++SET( CMAKE_BUILD_TYPE debugfull )
<Riddell> bambee: does that look like something you want changed?
<Quintasan> valorie: That's the included stuff :O
<Riddell> bambee: it's also the reverse of debian//patches/01_no_debugfull_build.diff so your package did something wrong with it's patches
<bambee> probably, I'll fix it
<Riddell> bambee: do you know how to use quilt?
<yofel> Quintasan: are you going to put anything else on the kubuntu wiki?
<Quintasan> let me edit it first and then tell you
<bambee> Riddell: usually I use git or diff so nop
<Riddell> bambee: quilt manages the patches in a package
<Riddell> export QUILT_PATCHES=debian/patches
<Riddell> then use quilt push and quilt pop  to make sure the patches are actually applied or not
<Quintasan> yofel: any idea how do I insert images in Wiki?
<bambee> Riddell: ok
<yofel> Quintasan: err, upload as attachment and then use the attachment syntax
<yofel> (I think)
<Quintasan> oh damn
<Quintasan> I totally forgot
<Quintasan> Y U 400 ON ME WIKI?
<Quintasan> yofel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/ProjectNeon
<Quintasan> looks horrible
<Quintasan> needs image resizing from me
<Quintasan> and, well, some sort of introduction but I can get this done on Monday as well
<yofel> eeek yeah
<Riddell> Quintasan: tsk, use wiki.kubuntu.org
<yofel> Quintasan: copy the one from techbase maybe
<Quintasan> copypasta? not my style
<Quintasan> but for now if will be sufficient
<yofel> ^^
<Quintasan> yofel: nothing more from me as for now
<valorie> Quintasan: you should have your wiki page with the rest of the wiki pages
<Quintasan> urgh, what?
<yofel> k, from me neither - most things work fine, so release it :)
<valorie> oh, you do, ok
<valorie> wth, wiki
<valorie> slower than molasses
<valorie> 500 internal error, so helpful
 * yofel is off - good night
<bambee> http://pastebin.com/9ZNduEjy   o_O
<bambee> wtf ?
<ScottK> Riddell: Reviewed owncloud (comments on REVU).
<bambee> I followed these steps https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#Updating an Ubuntu Package
<Riddell> bambee: I think quilt has got confused
<Riddell> it's not uncommon
<Riddell> I can fix it in a bit
<bambee> confused about what ?
<Riddell> bambee: confused about what patches are applied or not
<bambee> arf
<Riddell> bambee: do you want me to show you or shall I just sort it?
<bambee> show me please
<Riddell> bambee: is your ssh key on launchpad?  what's your account?
<bambee> my lp id is bambi
<bambee> and yes my ssh is on launchpad
<Riddell> bambee: ssh ubuntu@ec2-184-73-87-171.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<Riddell> screen -x
<bambee> done
<Riddell> bambee: can you see me installing stuff?
<bambee> yes
<bambee> it rocks :D
<Riddell> bambee: ok so we have this package and it has two patches
<Riddell> 01_no_debugfull_build.diff  debian-changes-2.0.6-0ubuntu1 
<Riddell> the second patch just undoes the first one
<Riddell> we want to get rid of the second one
<Riddell> so first we need to unapply it
<Riddell> bambee: run  quilt pop   in the screen session
<Riddell> bambee: ok now edit debian/patches/series (with nano I guess) and remove the second patch
<bambee> done
<Riddell> bambee: groovy, now run debuild -S  to make the source package
<bambee> w00t... 
<Riddell> bah, you'll need to install cdbs and pkg-kde-tools
<Riddell> once that's done check the debian.tar.gz to make sure no debian/patches/debianfoo patches have crept into it
<Riddell> then you can scp the package files onto your local computer
<Riddell> sign them with debsign *dsc
<Riddell> sign them with debsign *changes actually
<Riddell> then upload to revu
 * Riddell out, good luck :)
<bambee> thanks :)
<ScottK> debfx: Congratulations.
<afiestas__> Riddell: do you have time to test Kamoso on your "other pc" ?
<afiestas__> a recent master or 2.0 should be fine
<bambee> updated on revu ;)
#kubuntu-devel 2011-02-12
<jjesse> gargh, when will kubuntu install in virtual box again? (
<valorie> and when will flash work again?
<valorie> :(
<valorie> now I'm starting to miss it
<valorie> but off to dinner
<jjesse> i just want to be able to install the software
<valorie> I've never been able to do it in a vm
<jjesse> not a big deal
<valorie> but then I did give up after a few failures
<Daskreech> a dual rolling release polished release for Kubuntu would rock
<jjesse> all i want to do is install it
<Daskreech> hi jjesse
<jjesse> hiya Daskreech
<Daskreech> how are you?
<jjesse> good and you?
<jjesse> would be better if i could install kubuntu and work on docuemntation :)
<Daskreech> heehee
<jjesse> Daskreech how are things going for you?
<Daskreech> jjesse: Busy and worrying about the future
<jjesse> Daskreech well don't worry too long
<Daskreech> I'm not given that luxury
<Daskreech> I have 3 mnths to leave the country
<jjesse> bummer on that then
<Daskreech> And unlike some lucky sods I don't have helicpopter escort
<jjesse> wow 3 months
<jjesse> done w/ college or why would you have to leave the country
<Daskreech> My father applied for my moving to the United states when i was a child
<Daskreech> apparently they got around to it and it's pretty much mandatory. Either I take it now or never again
<Daskreech> and I have 3 months to do so
<jjesse> so is it exciting?
<Daskreech> Other than my strong dislike of American structure and stepping into a culture that doesn't want me to come unless i have a job but stigmatizes me for getting a job It's been fab
<jjesse> oh
<Daskreech> Need to figure out what to do with my dogs
<jjesse> bummer good luck
<Daskreech> on the upside More Camp KDE trips! Yay!
<jjesse> yay
<jjesse> ok the x86 system installs
<jjesse> but amd64 is broked
<shadeslayer> Alrighty
<shadeslayer> hallo
<shadeslayer> whaddup
<bambee> morning
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> my up arrow is not working
<shadeslayer> xev reports it fine
<shadeslayer> ubottu: !find knewstuffbutton.cpp  
<shadeslayer> !find knewstuffbutton.cpp 
<ubottu> Package/file knewstuffbutton.cpp does not exist in maverick
<shadeslayer> >.>
<tsimpson> shadeslayer: wouldn't you want knewstuffbuttong.h?
<tsimpson> and spelt correctly too 
<shadeslayer> already had a look at the header
<shadeslayer> need to look at the CPP :P
<shadeslayer> and api.kde.org is down :/
<tsimpson> it should be in git
<tsimpson> or just grab the source
<shadeslayer> yeah /me is cloning kdelibs
<shadeslayer> this is going to take time :S
<tsimpson> it has a web interface http://quickgit.kde.org/
<tsimpson> http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kdelibs.git&a=blob&h=9c14e995002b53428a68db02387f1de4d2cfcdb9&hb=1e5ea34d4f2807d769ce5a4793d4a3746f8909a7&f=knewstuff/knewstuff3/knewstuffbutton.cpp
<shadeslayer> yep
<tsimpson> or (for KNS2) http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kdelibs.git&a=blob&h=16d272fad5f25e0439af5432e14a069717d81967&hb=1e5ea34d4f2807d769ce5a4793d4a3746f8909a7&f=knewstuff/knewstuff2/ui/knewstuffbutton.cpp
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: thanks :D
<tsimpson> :)
 * shadeslayer completely forgot about that 
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> i'll need to overload void Button::showDialog()
<trudell> hi evryone
<trudell> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<trudell> anyone here knows how options are enabled to compile mplayer engine?
<trudell> cause i want to compile with the same configuration
<Riddell> trudell: we only do KDE here, but you can look at the build logs on launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mplayer
<trudell> alright
<trudell> kde will be developed with mplayer engine on phonon?
<trudell> like gstreamer and xine?
<trudell> do you know about i riddell?
<trudell>  i and a lot of users thinks that is important a mplayer compiled with midi support
<trudell> so mplayer-plugin needs mplayer with midi support and timidity plugin to run midi files from web browser
<trudell> but is out in kubuntu compilation
<trudell> i compiled my own version of mplayer, but is incompatible with smplayer
<trudell> its my problem
<Riddell> trudell: there's no actively developed mplayer phonon backend as far as anyone knows
<trudell> i heard about this rumour
<trudell> i'm only asking yours to knows about your development
<trudell> so thanx for information, rideell
<shadeslayer> Riddell: dude ... no one has looked at dcmtk :(
<shadeslayer> bug 702026
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 702026 in dcmtk (Ubuntu) "[MIR] dcmtk" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702026
<persia> all the bits for gstreamer-midi ought be in place: I need to upload a new upstream for wildmidi, but hope to do that soon.  Does phonon use a gstreamer backend for Kubuntu?
<shadeslayer> persia: it does in natty iirc
<persia> Ah, cool.  So it ought all be fine for natty.
<persia> If rekonq sees MIDI, will it direct to phonon->gstreamer->wildmidi, or does something special have to happen?
<shadeslayer> i'd think so
<shadeslayer> so far i've seen nothing to indicate we do anything special with sound
<trudell> persia, can wild midi run at webrowsers like firefox?
<trudell> as a plugin, like mplayer have?
<persia> trudell, I got it working for firefox for gutsy.
<shadeslayer> O_O
<trudell> how i can do it?
<trudell> i never used wild midi in kubuntu before
<persia> shadeslayer, If you get a report about it not working, please let me know.  With phonon->gstreamer->wildmidi, it becomes my problem, and I'd be happy to help sort.
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> i can test right now
<bambee> looks nice ? http://imageupload.org/?di=1312975196379
<trudell> but tiidity is better than wildmidi, dont?
<persia> shadeslayer, you need -bad installed.
<bambee> mhh my systemsettings is half translated :\
<shadeslayer> bambee: that's language selector?
<bambee> yup
<bambee> :)
<shadeslayer> Uninstall icon needs fixing :P
<persia> trudell, It wasn't when handled through gstreamer a few years ago.  If you feel like investigating the code paths, and find it better, please feel free to switch the preferred handlers.
<trudell> can wildmidi load sf2 soundfonts?
<shadeslayer> hmm
<trudell> i will try, wildmidi is a newthing to me
<shadeslayer> i have project-neon-phonon-gstreamer installed
<bambee> shadeslayer: it's the default icon in qt-language-selector, but indeed it could be changed
<shadeslayer> but it's not listed in the phonon thingy
<shadeslayer> the tab where you switch backends
<trudell> have wildmidi a gui?
<shadeslayer> @_@
<persia> Hmmm....  Maybe there's a bit left to untangle in the stack :)
<shadeslayer> our package is empty
<shadeslayer> bwahaha
<persia> trudell, There's a gui, but I mostly pay attention to the library.
<trudell> can i use wildmidi in players like mplayer?
<persia> Try it, if you like.  It's very minimal.
<persia> shadeslayer, Heh.  Well, if/when you get that sorted, let me know.  I'm calling it a night for now.
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> everything seems to have gone fine
<trudell> wildmidi runs with xine?
<shadeslayer> sigh
<bambee> shadeslayer: http://imageupload.org/?di=112975205866
<bambee> looks better ?
<shadeslayer> yep
<persia> heh, and it works before I get a chance to go away.  Thanks shadeslayer :)
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> great
<shadeslayer> i found out the issue
<shadeslayer> no install file >.>
 * persia isn't sure how to reconcile that with "everything seems to have gone fine"
<shadeslayer> persia: as in .. the build shows the files are installed etc
<shadeslayer> but then i checked the packaging branch :P
<persia> Aha!  It all becomes clear.
<ari-tczew> Riddell: ping
<maco> Riddell: should i wait for you to change the things scott said before i review your package on revu with "what he said"?
<maco> Riddell: (i see its still ppa versioned)
<ScottK> ;-)
<nixternal> Riddell: ./rawdog -d planetkde --update   <- is this supposed to take long? i am updating my feed
<ScottK> Heya nixternal.
<nixternal> wasabi homeskillet
<nixternal> Riddell: nevermind about rawdog, toma fixed it for me :)
<jjesse> hrm ok ubiquity and rekonq both crash in virtualbox amd64 and run in kubuntu x86 virtualbox
<debfx> jjesse: rekonq crash probably is bug #710582
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 710582 in webkit (Ubuntu Natty) "webkit crashes on amd64 architecture with SIGSEGV in WTF::OSAllocator::reserveAndCommit() was: webkit does not implement "assert" sanely" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/710582
<jjesse-netbook> ok tried to install firefox on my vm to post my bug but installing firefox failed w/ a dpkg error as well, seems like i am striking out today
<debfx> jjesse: bug #717666 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 717666 in firefox (Ubuntu) "kubuntu-firefox-installer does not install firefox and blocks manual firefox installation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/717666
<jjesse-netbook> debfx:  yes 9i think so
<ScottK> jjesse-netbook: How about chromium-browser?
<jjesse> didn't try that will next
<jjesse> but the crash in ubiquity displays something about keyboard.py
<DarkwingDuck> jjesse-netbook: 64bit or i86?
<DarkwingDuck> nm backreading i see it
<DarkwingDuck> Here is my error http://imm.io/3HTm
<jjesse> DarkwingDuck 64bit
<jjesse> i86 works
<jjesse> nope i get a different error
<jjesse> for ubiquity
<DarkwingDuck> It didn't work for me in i86
#kubuntu-devel 2011-02-13
<DarkwingDuck> What was the reason of switching to LibreOffice from OpenOffice?
<JontheEchidna> The Go-OO.o variant of OO.o switched to LO
<JontheEchidna> or rather merged, since Go-OO.o and LO shared the same freeness ideals
<DarkwingDuck> JontheEchidna: thanks
<ScottK> Or to put it slightly differently, sucks less.
<bambee> morning
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: sucks less? When will KOffice be ready?
 * DarkwingDuck glances at apachelogger 
<Tm_T> DarkwingDuck: you mean Calligra?
<DarkwingDuck> Tm_T: Hmm?
<DarkwingDuck> No, I blame everything on apachelogger 
<Tm_T> DarkwingDuck: I'm talking about your KOffice comment
<DarkwingDuck> It just works better that way.. I used to blame everythign on nixternal but, figured that apachelogger is a better target... :P:P
<Tm_T> DarkwingDuck: http://www.calligra-suite.org/
<DarkwingDuck> Tm_T: is it ready for Distro deployment?
<Tm_T> DarkwingDuck: when there's stable release
<Tm_T> which, if I recall, isn't so far away
<DarkwingDuck> Tm_T: Awesome. because I know at SCALE that question is going to come up in my talk.
<Tm_T> DarkwingDuck: you prolly like to have some source for this information, and I'm not that (;
<Tm_T> and personally, in short term I don't care if Calligra or KOffice is the one that has release and usage first
<DarkwingDuck> What I will prolly say is that "The devs for KOffice to not believe that KOffice is stable enough for mass deployment on a distro level at this time.
<valorie> they pretty much say exactly that on their website
<DarkwingDuck> hey valorie 
<skfin> Hey *
<valorie> hi DarkwingDuck
<valorie> how's it going?
<DarkwingDuck> It's... going
<valorie> sure it
<valorie> is, I mean
<valorie> Feb half gone!
<skfin> Coffee half done!
<DarkwingDuck> Heh. My birthday is this week
<skfin> DarkwingDuck: happy bday!
<skfin> I said it now because I would not remember it on a correct day
<DarkwingDuck> :D 17th
<skfin> And hmm... Its last day of the week so it has to be today?
<DarkwingDuck> hehehe
<skfin> Lol, mine is on 16th...
<skfin> ....of april :D
<DarkwingDuck> :D
<valorie> you just missed V Day, DarkwingDuck
<valorie> with your birthday, I mean
<valorie> gosh I'm tired
<valorie> way early for me to go to bed, but maybe.....
<DarkwingDuck> Yeah... So am I LOL.
<skfin> You're not the only one valorie
<DarkwingDuck> I'm heading ot bed in a few
<shadeslayer> \o
<ari-tczew> hi shadeslayer
<shadeslayer> ssup ari-tczew :)
<yofel> o/
<bambee> except language-selector itself, which other process could use com.ubuntu.LanguageSelector ?
<ScottK> DarkwingDuck: Since Koffice/Calligra are nowhere near OOo/LO in terms of MS Office compatibility I think we're not even close to calling them 'ready'.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: with regards to the KWallet issue in the TODO, i don't think it's possible, what could be done is, make network manager save passwords in plain text instead of kwallet a default
<shadeslayer> ( assuming that's what the issue is about )
<shadeslayer> bambee: around?
<bambee> yup
<shadeslayer> bambee: whatcha doing on qt-language selector?
 * shadeslayer is bored of reading the KAuth page
<shadeslayer> oh i should probably read the KCM page :P
<bambee> I'm not sure that Kauth will be required... 
<shadeslayer> and dbus ...
<shadeslayer> bambee: no no ... i meant ... KAuth for the user management KCM
<bambee> actually the underlying package manager is qapt-batch which uses kpackagekit and polkit
<shadeslayer> righto
<bambee> (so authentification is ok)
<shadeslayer> probably handled by kpk itself
<bambee> for setsystemlanguage using com.ubuntu.LanguageSelector polkit is implicitly used
<bambee> but I don't understand HOW the dbus server is started (it should be started as root refering to its .conf)
<shadeslayer> yeah i have to read dbus too
<bambee> you could have a look at this part ?
<shadeslayer> bambee: i'm reading up on dbus too ... never used it
<shadeslayer> bambee: your nick keeps reminding of Scurbs :P
<shadeslayer> *Scrubs
<bambee> that's why it's my nick :D
<shadeslayer> hehehe 
<bambee> I love scrubs, and I love JD :D
<bambee> hehe
<shadeslayer> who doesn't <3 scrubs
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Plain text passwords aren't a solution.
<shadeslayer> ScottK: yes, they're a workaround
<ScottK> shadeslayer: They are a gaping wound.
<shadeslayer> but that's the only solution i could come around
<shadeslayer> s/around/up with
<ScottK> OK.  Cure should not be worst than the disease.
<shadeslayer> true ... but i talked to pinotree in #kde-devel, and it's not possible to unlock kwallet without prompting the user for a pass
<bambee> shadeslayer: have a look at LanguageSelector/qt/QtLanguageSelector.py
<shadeslayer> i've seen it
<bambee> onPushButtonOk()
<bambee> what do you think about session reloading ?
<bambee> In my humble opinion, we've to ask the user before restarting session
<shadeslayer> bbiab
<JontheEchidna> http://www.msqt.org/
<JontheEchidna> trolololol
<bambee> and invoke-rc.d is not correct anymore
<bambee> (strange warnings on stderr when you launch kcm from a terminal)
<bambee> JontheEchidna:  #include <MSQt™DBus/MSQt™DBus>  lool :D
<bambee> ;)
<JontheEchidna> ;)
<Quintasan> sheytan: ping
<sheytan> Quintasan pong
<Quintasan> sheytan: #project-neon
<bambee> Does someone know which other process uses com.ubuntu.LanguageSelector ?
<JontheEchidna> only language-selector-gtk should use that iirc
<bambee> JontheEchidna: ok thanks
<JontheEchidna> The Qt language-selector frontend makes a call to qapt-batch, which uses the QApt Worker's polkit settings for installation
<bambee> for packages yes, but not for set system language
<JontheEchidna> If the Qt frontend were to get the ability to set system language, it would need some form of priviledge as well as a small worker app to do the writing
<bambee> qt-language-selector use writeSysLang methods
<bambee> (from LanguageSelectorBase)
<bambee> (which uses dbus)
<JontheEchidna> oh, cool
<bambee> I meant, why use a dbus backend for that ?
<bambee> ohh ok
<JontheEchidna> wait, so does the langaugeselectorbase use polkit from writeSysLang?
<bambee> yes it does
<JontheEchidna> (I've not looked at the language-selector source code in ~9 months since my GSoC proposal for last year didn't get approved)
<bambee> not the code itself but polkit authentification is automatically handled
<JontheEchidna> in that case writing system lang settings should just work with the qt frontend
<bambee> (a password is asked to the user and authentification works)
<JontheEchidna> It's using DBus to talk with a root-running worker that actually writes the system lang settings
<JontheEchidna> so that the frontend doesn't have to run as root
<JontheEchidna> I think the qt frontend still has a check for running as root that should probably be removed if the polkit stuff does indeed work
<rbelem_> afiestas: ping
<JontheEchidna> bambee: ...and it looks like it does work :)
<bambee> JontheEchidna: we could also use kcmodule with kauth (kcm part works) nop ?
<JontheEchidna> I don't think we have to bother doing anything auth-wise, language-selector-common does all the auth work
<JontheEchidna> are you planning a language-selector kcm?
<bambee> JontheEchidna: I working on it, it's almost finished ;)
<JontheEchidna> oh, neat!
<bambee> and language-selector is now completly translated (listView language too)
<JontheEchidna> but yeah, I don't think you'll have to do anything with KAuth since LanguageSelectorBase's writeSysLang stuff does the auth
<JontheEchidna> and the writing, etc
<bambee> ok
<bambee> btw :  qt-language-selector has the same features as gnome-language-selector
<JontheEchidna> Basically how it works is: 1) User clicks "set as system lang", 2) LanguageSelector Base calls the root worker service via DBus, 3) root worker checks for auth via polkit, 4) polkit invokes the KDE Polkit frontend, 5) user gives pass, 6) root worker writes changes
<bambee> (translations, writing aids, fonts can be selected)
<JontheEchidna> That's really cool, great work. :)
<bambee> JontheEchidna: mhhh interesting... polkit seriously rocks!!! :)
<JontheEchidna> yeah, it's great for cross desktop environment stuff
<JontheEchidna> bbiab, I have to go in to town
<c2tarun> need help in creating symbol file
<bambee> JontheEchidna: One boring stuff is session restarting : invoke-rc.d kdm reload (without being root)
<bambee> can we make a request to the session manager or to kdm itself , or something like that ?
<yofel> c2tarun: http://pkg-kde.alioth.debian.org/symbolfiles.html
<bambee> http://imageupload.org/?di=912976236781 => the gui is simple enough for a noob ?
<DarkwingDuck> ScottK: thanks!
#kubuntu-devel 2012-02-06
<Riddell> hi
<Riddell> shadeslayer: which scenarios?
<Riddell> Tm_T: did the typo get fixed?
<DasKreecH> Hi Riddell. Question on Kubuntu support
<DasKreecH> also did you go to FOSDEm?
<DasKreecH> M
<Riddell> DasKreecH: yes I did go to fosdem
<DasKreecH> Ok that occurred to me some time today :) How was it?
<Riddell> very good
<Riddell> lovely KDE people especially
<DasKreecH> Hooray :)
<DasKreecH> ok who wuld you speak to at Canonical to get Kubuntu support?
<DasKreecH>  someone would like the Ubuntu advantage package but using KDE
<Riddell> DasKreecH: it's the same thing
<Riddell> the telephone support team have committed to Kubuntu support for our released versions as they have to Ubuntu Desktop
<DasKreecH> great. someone was worried about it. They have Ubuntu advantage and they are moving the organization to Kubuntu (to avoid Unity it seems)
<Riddell> mm
<DasKreecH> I'm so far skeptical of that transistion but at least they will have some support
<Tm_T> Riddell: yes (:
<micahg> umm, question, mimelib1 seems like a KDE3 fork, it currently has no reverse dependencies in the archive, the Debian maintainer is requesting we pull in lurker again which would give it a reverse dependency, lurker is currently blacklisted as depending on KDE3
<micahg> bug 926425 FWIW
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 926425 in Ubuntu "Sync lurker 2.3-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/926425
<DasKreecH> hi mgraesslin
<DasKreecH> Thanks
<Riddell> morning
<nigelb> Morning Riddell 
<Riddell> anyone else around?
<Tm_T> somewhat
 * micahg is for a few more minutes
<Riddell> apachelogger, maco: the identi.ca kubuntu group is just giving me spam for now, I left it by slightly accidental clicks on the http://identi.ca/group/kubuntu/edit UI
<Riddell> you should either delete it or work out how to fix it or reinstate me as admin and make it my problem again
<Quintasan> Riddell, apachelogger, shadeslayer: good news, got ubuntu to boot with u-boot on mah transformer, some plasma active pics will follow
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<tsdgeos> Riddell: who do i need to kill to get https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/926129 in our packages?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 926129 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "Drag and drop does not take into account window shaping" [Undecided,New]
<Riddell> let me see
<Riddell> tsdgeos: just a patch, if you want it in a hurry you can update the packaging and get me to upload or just wait for me to do it, I will probably have time today
<tsdgeos> Riddell: yes, just applying a patch, i don't need it "now", but it would be cool if it is done today or tomorrow, can i leave it with you? 
<Riddell> tsdgeos: sure
<tsdgeos> great :-)
<Riddell> as long as you don't kill me :)
<tsdgeos> deal!
<apachelogger> Quintasan: I thought youbuntoo on transformer worked already
<Quintasan> apachelogger: they did, but not with u-boot
<Quintasan> now I has somehow working interface
<apachelogger> Riddell: to make you master of the kubuntu group you'd first need to be member of it
<apachelogger> Quintasan: does fondling it work?
<Quintasan> dunno yet
<Quintasan> gotta compile some plasmas on it
 * apachelogger emits sigh
<Riddell> apachelogger: I'm getting nothing but spam from it so unless there's an easy way to fix that I suspect we should just delete it
<Riddell> seems to be just SEO spammers joining the group
<apachelogger> Riddell: joining we can moderate
<apachelogger> but yeah
<apachelogger> identica is mostly overrun by spam nowadays
<apachelogger> valorie: how do you handle this for the kde group?
<Riddell> "use twitter" I suspect :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: did you upload a fixed Qt yet?
 * apachelogger wonders whether we should try getting the wayland thing built
<apachelogger> s/thing/plugin
<davmor2> apachelogger: well that's not a thing that's a whatsit or an ugimebob but not a thing
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> u drunk?
<apachelogger> or am I?
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/8CQVt.png
<apachelogger> this is broken(tm)
<tsdgeos> shipit!
<apachelogger> on a completely unrelated note: bzip2 in opensuse is sane again: https://build.opensuse.org/request/show/102198
<apachelogger> oh, we don't use revu anymore? :O
<davmor2> apachelogger: I think you're drunk if you use a system that looks like that ;)
<apachelogger> what is wrong with that? tsdgeos says it is shipit quality
<davmor2> apachelogger: Yeah but shipit is a defunct way to get cds from canonical so that doesn't say much ;)
<apachelogger> cds are defunct
<apachelogger> always have been
<davmor2> haha
<apachelogger> in fact I have always said we should stop using cds altogether
<apachelogger> it limits the quality of the product
<apachelogger> (see wallpaper resolution cuts due to space for example)
<yofel> or splash screen hackery since we only ship one
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: requires nvflash?
 * shadeslayer grumbles about locked down devices
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dude, it's a feature not a bug!
<shadeslayer> re http://i.imgur.com/8CQVt.png
<apachelogger> actually, it might just not be a bug
<apachelogger> there is no background in the compositor window, so there is nothing that could be redrawn there
 * apachelogger wonders writing an xbox avatar plasmoid
<apachelogger> s/wonders/ponders/g
<kubotu> apachelogger meant: "ponders writing an xbox avatar plasmoid"
<shadeslayer> oooh
 * apachelogger pets kubotu
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I could test that
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: u xbox playa?
<shadeslayer> ye[
<shadeslayer> *yep
<apachelogger> cause I reckon there be a few of those
<apachelogger> hence the idea
 * apachelogger himself wouldn't have much use for it ^^
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: make me a mockup :P
<apachelogger> also last time I tried to make a plasmoid I failed horribly
 * apachelogger only makes qml plasmoids \\o/
<apachelogger> that is... up until now I made zero
<shadeslayer> uhh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I think you need sheytan for mockups
<shadeslayer> I'm the wrong person
<apachelogger> sheytan is an artist
<apachelogger> someone clone me a nuno
<shadeslayer> But a couple of things that need to be in there are Gamerscore and Microsoft Points that you buy, and the games that you have
<apachelogger> games that you have?
<apachelogger> you killing me
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: have you seen the app that they made for iOS devices?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> avatar pic + name + score
<apachelogger> + onClick() { openUrl(foo) }
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I didn't mean that all of it should be shown at the same time
<apachelogger> kiss
<shadeslayer> :-*
<apachelogger> why show stuff you can get much more accessible on the intartubes
<apachelogger> on that note ... score might be tricky to begin with
<apachelogger> as you'd probably have to auth
<shadeslayer> probably
<shadeslayer> the iOS app needs auth, for everything
<Riddell> apachelogger: no I'm planning on going qt now
<Riddell> apachelogger: wayland thing is probably already in a PPA?  for us it needs Qt 5 to be packaged for X11 then another build of Qt 5 for wayland
<Riddell> but there are no tars of Qt 5 yet and they don't even know if it compiles for distros
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I heard they had a talk on wayland at FOSSDEM
<apachelogger> Riddell: wayland is part of lighthouse which is supposed to be in qt 4.8
<apachelogger> see src/plugins/platforms/wayland
<apachelogger> anywho
 * apachelogger needs to leave for train
<BluesKaj> is there going be some kind of optional display , X or Wayland , once the OS development is officially released ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes I saw it, no bling graphics yet but that'll come :)
<Riddell> apachelogger: mm so maybe it could be packaged but I don't think there's much point since Qt 5 is due to come in a month or two
<Riddell> qt 5 betas
<Riddell> BluesKaj: .. we release the OS every 6 months
<apachelogger> Riddell: I don't know, perhaps it doesn't even build, was just a random thought
<apachelogger> BluesKaj: X and Wayland for Qt are nothing but platform plugins
<apachelogger> now I am really away
<BluesKaj> Riddell, yes I'm aware of that , but I was asking about wayland as a supported option this OS once it's offically released
<Riddell> wayland won't get a 1.0 in time for 12.04
<BluesKaj> Riddell,  ok ,thanks
<shadeslayer> yofel: Riddell I'm copying KDevelop from staging to backports PPA
 * yofel didn't get to test it
<yofel> did someone?
<shadeslayer> yofel: yes, bluecode from #kdevelop did
<Riddell> nice thanks shadeslayer 
<yofel> fine then
<shadeslayer> although, he says he didn't test the php packages
<shadeslayer> I tested theml on a oneiric pbuilder and they installed just fine
<shadeslayer> yofel: You usualy copy the binaries right?
<shadeslayer> instad of rebuilding them
<yofel> right
<shadeslayer> done, copying now
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: What needs checking in ktp once again?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: contact-list
<shadeslayer> and the thing before that
<Quintasan> links links links
<shadeslayer> approver?
<Quintasan> I need a break in physics and I don't want to spend it looking for what shadeslayer uploaded where
<Quintasan> :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/nightly
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Did you have anyone else review anything else?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: uhh, I've been showing gkiaga the diffs, so far common-internals and accounts-kcm looked good enough for him
<shadeslayer> haven't heard back for the rest of the packages
<Quintasan> We reviewed common-internals and they were pushed to alioth
<shadeslayer> awesome
<Quintasan> Let me look at accounts-kcm
<handheldCar> There's something wrong with shutting down Kubuntu where it will just hang on the Plymouth splash. It happens to me when I use the halt command.
<yofel> nothing wrong there, 'halt' *halts* the system. To shut it down use 'poweroff'
<handheldCar> yofel:  ok, every other system has shut down in my experience
<handheldCar> halt = shutdown -h
<yofel> no, halt = shutdown -H (explicit halt)
<yofel> -h leaves it up to the system what it does
<handheldCar> well, it just executes shutdown without an option
<yofel> the manpage says "Otherwise this simply invokes the shutdown(8) tool with the appropriate arguments" - whatever those are...
<yofel> it even says that there's 'halt -p' to make it poweroff instead of halting
<handheldCar> 'halt --help' doesn't mention an option, but poweroff sounds great. thanks
<yofel> hm, can we add kmenuedit to the desktop recommends at least? It's currently not installed by default from what I see, and should be IMO. (~300kB)
<Riddell> our CDs are oversized
<Riddell> that needs fixed before we add anything
<yofel> true -.-
<Riddell> or we just give up and call it a USB/DVD image
<Darkwing> I wish we could track how many downloads we have of each images.
<yofel> hm, I would give the CD's a last try for the LTS - after that I'm for dropping them
<Darkwing> Or, do we?
<Darkwing> yofel: +1K
<Riddell> I haven't looked into it yet but I suspect it'll take removing all the HTML docs
<Darkwing> On the site?
<Riddell> on the kubuntu desktop CD
<Darkwing> Well, after the LTS, the docs package will be reduced massivly.
<Riddell> why after LTS?  this needs done for the LTS
<Darkwing> I'm going to build the Kubuntu Help Center we talked about at UDS.
<yofel> what the...
<yofel> our alternate images are almost 800MB @_@
<Darkwing> I thought we decided to wait on the Help/Welcome center...
<Riddell> yofel: oh jings
<yofel> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily/current/
<Riddell> ubuntu desktop is about 730MB which is bad but nothing like as bad
<yofel> well, our desktop images are ~735MB as well
<Riddell> update to Kubuntu status https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2012-February/005782.html https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2012-February/005781.html
<afiestas> Hey, can anybody package this for 11.10 and 12.04 ?
<Riddell> afiestas: what?
<afiestas> http://quickgit.kde.org/index.php?p=scratch%2Fafiestas%2Fappmenu.git&a=summary
<Riddell> afiestas: that's the HUD equivalent?
<afiestas> Riddell: yes
<afiestas> not sure what HUD does though
<afiestas> I mean, I know it let you search in the menubar but maybe it does more things
<Riddell> I can put it on my todo but I need to take a couple of days off kubuntu I think, I'm really exhausted
<afiestas> Riddell: don't worry, I'm sure some kubuntu ninja will do it apachelogger for instance
<afiestas> he is highly motivated in packaging kde-hud xD
<apachelogger> afiestas: you my friend just got yourself a package name'd kde-hud
<apachelogger> first mailing though
<afiestas> apachelogger: xDDDD
<afiestas> c'mon don't do that! I put all my heart on it and now you want to call it hud...
<afiestas> what I don't like of the name HUD is that it is too close to FUD xD
#kubuntu-devel 2012-02-07
<apachelogger> afiestas: do you happen to know what the progress on oxygen font is?
<afiestas> apachelogger: I have been using it for a while, so it is usable and beatiful for being an alpha
<afiestas> though right now I'm using ubuntu's
<micahg> any objections to keeping mimelib1 which is a fork from kdepim3 in the archive so that we can have lurker again?  see Bug 926425
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 926425 in lurker (Ubuntu) "Sync lurker 2.3-2 (universe) from Debian unstable (main)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/926425
 * micahg is mainly concerned about bitrotted code that might be exploited
<apachelogger> afiestas: yeah, I am using it too, was just wondering if you know anything more
<apachelogger> obviously switching to oxygen font would be my target here ^^
<apachelogger> omnomnom oxygen
<apachelogger> micahg: as long as we do not have to maintain it :P
<micahg> nope, but is it something I should worry about?
<micahg> I know KDE is moving away from mimelib
<apachelogger> we only support KDE 4's mimelib stuff, as upstream only supports that
<micahg> right, but is that code prone to security issues?
<apachelogger> no, well, not any more than other unmaintained software :P
<apachelogger> micahg: the bug report suggests that is a fork, so I guess it has little to do with KDE/Kubuntu
<micahg> indeed, but I wanted the Kubuntu folk opinion since it's based on KDE software :)
<micahg> ok, kdepim had 3 CVEs 5-7 years ago, I'm going to approve the sync and blacklist removal, thanks for the input
<apachelogger> micahg: those CVEs were not in mimlib from what I can tell
<apachelogger> so it should be fine
<micahg> right, that too :)
<apachelogger> !find com.canonical.AppMenu.Registrar.xml precise
<ubottu> Package/file com.canonical.AppMenu.Registrar.xml does not exist in precise
<apachelogger> ubottu: you silly robot!
<ubottu> apachelogger: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<micahg> apachelogger: that's not in any package on amd64 at least
<micahg> err, not a file in
<apachelogger> yeah, agateau doesn't like installing xmls it seems ^^
<apachelogger> anyone knows our current policy on git versions?
<Daskreech> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2012-February/005782.html isn't in the topic ?
<apachelogger> not important
<Daskreech> :-) but of concern
<micahg> kubuntu has a lot more devs and testers than any other flavor, I don't see anything happening
<Daskreech> Yeah  It's actually surprising that it is not being supported anymore
<Daskreech> And I just told someone yesterday to continue with their support contract with Canonical because they support Kubuntu too
<Daskreech> So Kubuntu won't be available on releases.ubuntu.com any more?
<apachelogger> real companies employe their own kubuntu developer to do support for them :P
<apachelogger> Daskreech: xubuntu is there, no?
<apachelogger> the only thing that is changing is that Riddell won't be working on kubuntu during work hours and no commercial support from the canonical helpline
<Daskreech> apachelogger:No xubuntu isn't there
<Daskreech> Only Ubuntu and Kubuntu so I suppose Kubuntu will be removed
<apachelogger> perhaps moving to cdimage, I dunno
<apachelogger> hardly a notable change :P
<apachelogger> well, actually edubuntu doesn't get commercial support either? so I guess that will simply stay the same
<apachelogger> would be a hassle to have all the world change their scripts anyway ^^
<Daskreech> Right essentially if you aren't Unity then you don't get support right now
<micahg> Daskreech: yeah, you'll just get a link, but it doesn't deter people, so you shouldn't be worried
<Daskreech> I'm not really. I was actually surprised that Canonical still did support for Kubuntu when I asked
<Daskreech> I thought they they threw out everyone a long time ago
<Daskreech> Though I guess I shuld have realised when Riddell started working on non Kubuntu stuff that would be the next step
<apachelogger> when did jr start working on non-Kubuntu stuff?
<Daskreech> Sabbatical ?
<apachelogger> Daskreech: that was entirely personal motivated
<Daskreech> http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/group/topic-precise-flavor-kubuntu.html
<Daskreech> Yeah which is why I paid it no attention :)
<Daskreech> What's with the iBus?
<apachelogger> I have no idea
<apachelogger> apparently there are multiple solutions and no one knows how either works or something :P
<Daskreech> ah :)
<apachelogger> afiestas, Quintasan, yofel: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/plasma-runner-appmenu please be reviewing or something or nothing
 * apachelogger will be on train most of tomorrow
<Daskreech> afiestas: Ah ha! This is what you were talking about :)
<ScottK> apachelogger: I'm in an airplane right now.
<apachelogger> ScottK: you have intartubes in an airplane? :O
<ScottK> (airborne wifi is still a novelty worth commenting on for me)
<ScottK> YES.
<ScottK> Yes even.
<apachelogger> good lawd
<ScottK> Sorry for shouting.
<apachelogger> round here you can't even get intartubes on train
<apachelogger> well, unless one can do the tethering, for which I am too stupid
<ScottK> Only about 1/8 second latency too.
<apachelogger> that's not half bad
<Daskreech> ScottK: are there snaKes?
<ScottK> Daskreech: Not that I'm aware of.
<ScottK> I'll let you know if any turn up.
<Daskreech> We will allow you to shout again then
<apachelogger> ...maybe...
<Daskreech> apachelogger: how do they get the dumptrucks (which obviously contain snaKes) up the intartubes to fit on the plane?
<ScottK> It's a little bumpy and I accidentally hit caps lock.
<apachelogger> Daskreech: timelord technology
<apachelogger> it's bigger on the inside
<nigelb> morning
<ScottK> night
<Daskreech> ScottK: So a drop in your connection is a double entendre then? 
 * Daskreech hugs valorie
<nixternal> burp
<claydoh> hi nixternal
<Darkwing> hey nixternal
<nixternal> hola
 * Daskreech jumps on nixternal and is blown off by the force of expelled air
<Darkwing> has anyone used OBS before?
<nixternal> ano expelling of air here
<nixternal> so, how are the blue headed step-child muppets doing?
<claydoh> esp if you ate onins and garlic and drank beer
<nixternal> muhahahaha, canonical finally proved me right. though it took them 7 years :D
<Daskreech> nixternal: ask for a letter of sobology!
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> stutterfart can suck it
<Daskreech> :-)
<Daskreech> nixternal: How would you gauge the health of a package?
<nixternal> shove a thermometer up its butt
<Daskreech> nixternal: and if it drops it then like ... it's hot?
<nixternal> shoot it between the eyes
<Daskreech> nixternal: was just thinking what if there was a system kinda like bugzilla's most hated bugs
<nixternal> people still use bugzilla?
<Daskreech>  where you could gauge the health of a package. When was it last updated? how many LP bugs are filed against it
<nixternal> besides mozilla & the other old timers who are afraid of change
<Darkwing> kde i think does
<nixternal> unfortunately so
<nixternal> though, i guess you are limited when it comes to open source bug tracking solutions
<Daskreech> LP does it with Heat I think?
<nixternal> i can't even remember the last time i looked at a bug in lp
<micahg> Daskreech: well, in Debian, it's done with RC bugs, popcon, and open CVEs
<Daskreech> micahg: Right :) but my point is to track sore points
<micahg> Daskreech: high/critical bugs, out of date package
<micahg> build failures
<micahg> Debian RC bugs
<Daskreech> packaging is a good itch for people and Kubuntu might gain from having a site or resource that can highlight the health of packages
<Daskreech> That both gets the kind of overall how well are we doing with packages as well as we can do shout outs to ask "Hey Kremotecontrol could use some love! Anyone loves that package and would like to help?"
<Daskreech> Wow Kpresenter is Kubuntu's most hated bug?
<Daskreech> and for some reason brasero >_>
<Daskreech> nixternal: how's your riding?
<nixternal> painful
<Daskreech> tennis elbow?
<nixternal> fat assedness
<Daskreech> :-)
<Daskreech> The bike bent?
<nixternal> you can't bend carbon fiber thankfully
<Daskreech> you can snap it though
 * Daskreech wants to start a local KDE group
<nixternal> all local groups other than python & ruby have died in chicago
<Daskreech> OS doesn't matter 
<Daskreech> (aside:) General feedback from the dropping of support mail is that  Kubuntu won't be offered at all after then next release so time to jump ship
<Daskreech> Might be able to have a pug here but would just like to organize a sub LUG group for KDE :)
<Tm_T> huh?
<Daskreech> hmm?
<Daskreech> what didn't you grok?
 * Tm_T huggles Riddell 
<Tm_T> Daskreech: didn't knew the context
<Daskreech> Tm_T: for nixternal's fat assedness ?
<Tm_T> Daskreech: red 3
<Daskreech> ok now idon't get the context >_>
 * micahg only knows Red 40
<Daskreech> micahg: what's that?
<micahg> food dye
<Daskreech> yellow #4?
<Daskreech> there is a 4 chan?
<micahg> hehe
<Tm_T> bingo!
 * Tm_T hides
<Daskreech> Tm_T: What's red 3?
<Tm_T> a random something
<Daskreech> Aah
<Tm_T> hence my bingo
<Daskreech> ^_-
<Daskreech> No idea what Riddell's job will be now?
<Tm_T> Daskreech: per his email, other stuff in desktop team
<Daskreech> So basically make stuff Qt?
<Daskreech> Would be nice to see if Canonical would support a third party company doing support for Kubuntu
<yofel> Darkwing: $me has an OBS account
<josh_wines> Daskreech: Will be interesting to see.  Is Canonical allowing the use of the name Kubuntu going forward once they drop support for it?
<Daskreech> josh_wines: Of course
<Tm_T> josh_wines: only what changes is Riddell isn't working on his workhours
<Tm_T> ...and canonical support
<Tm_T> other than that, Kubuntu community stays
<josh_wines> good stuff
<Tm_T> and I do hope we do stay
<yofel> first we already experienced for halff a year, second we'll see what it causes
<Daskreech> yofel: well inital knee jerk is going to be whining and complaining 
<yofel> sure, just trying to sound reasonably positive ^^
<Daskreech> Well it's more a clarity than anything else
<Tm_T> Daskreech: indeed, I think this was expected
<Daskreech> Kubuntu was more or less only given infrastructure support anyway
<yofel> agreed
<Tm_T> and we still get that
<Daskreech> To be honest I don't see how this move would help canonical other than getting one more experienced Qt person on Unity
<Daskreech> At least when they had support they were getting an income stream
<Tm_T> Daskreech: I suspect that and only that
<Tm_T> Daskreech: ...income stream?
<Daskreech> The largest rollout they have is on Kubuntu AFAIK 
<Tm_T> but does it still bring money in?
<Daskreech> Tm_T: my point is that the current stance makes it so that It cannot bring in income
<Daskreech> where as they are still spending the money on near everything that they were before
<Tm_T> Daskreech: if it was causing losses more than its worth, economywise this makes sense
<Tm_T> they can now try focus on something else with that "saved" energy
<Tm_T> not saying I support this, just my observation
<Daskreech> Unless of course they have so many contracts coming in now that they can't bother to spend time with Kubuntu calls
<Daskreech>  the same reason why Apple won't make Desktops anymore
<yofel> bbl
<Daskreech> ok
<Tm_T> I also see this an opportunity to some other company come and begin sponsoring Kubuntu development more freely
<Daskreech> Yes that's what I was musing on before
<Tm_T> no, I do not expect that to happen, but I do still hope (:
<Daskreech> Well honestly KDE has never really been adept at building up Corporate support around it
<Daskreech> This does seem like an opportunity to grab though
<Daskreech> I would suspect there are a number of companies who are looking at KDE as a transition at this point
<Daskreech> It's more GNOME2 like than anything else outside of Xfce4
<Daskreech> It's Mobile friendly for anyone advanced enough to care
<Daskreech> it's More Windows like than .. well even Windows by the end of the year
<Daskreech> If they could build a reputation over the course of a year of being either good middlemen between KDE and Business clients
<Daskreech> or just being easy to work with from a organization's point of view of needs and from KDE's development side it could be a fantastic place to be in
<Tm_T> Daskreech: I think most of the non-support discussion should be kept in #kubuntu-offtopic instead of #kubuntu (:
<Daskreech> Yeah I'm keeping it there for now since a) no one is asking for support and b) this is going to come up a lot over then next two weeks so the clearer the people in #kubuntu have it the better
<Daskreech> until Riddell or so puts up a blog post on Kubuntu.org that we can keep in the topic this helps seep in the current state in the channel most likely to get hit with questions
<Tm_T> indeed
<Riddell> morning
<Tm_T> good morning
<Riddell> well, morning :)
<Tm_T> Riddell: interesting mails in the list, have you had much time yet to plan the future?
<Riddell> Tm_T: for Kubuntu?  that'll be up to others
<Tm_T> Riddell: in general (:
<tseliot> Riddell: if there's anything I can do to help you keep Kubuntu alive, just let me know
<Riddell> tseliot: I'll be posting a list of jobs that someone will need to do at some point
<Tm_T> tseliot: I think as long as we keep doing these, we're ok http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/group/topic-precise-flavor-kubuntu.html 
<Tm_T> + that, indeed
<Riddell> but it's the management of pointing people to gaps and filling in gaps where nobody else does that I don't know how to solve
<Riddell> Tm_T: work items are not the most important thing in the first instance, keep it going rather than add new features
<Tm_T> Riddell: ah, true
<tseliot> ok
<Tm_T> management, I wonder if the k-council would be able to decide how that would be handled
<Riddell> Tm_T: it needs more active leadership than the council can provide
<Riddell> e.g. "oh a new kde sc release we haven't packaged, how to sort that out?"
<Tm_T> Riddell: I wasn't suggesting council would be in the action leading unit (:
<Tm_T> more of them being part of the attempt on finding who and how
<Riddell> yeah it needs a meeting, Darkwing was talking about one next week
<Tm_T> Riddell: would the workload that was on you before be sensibly split to several focus areas, thus sharing to multiple persons?
<Riddell> Tm_T: yes it could but it's a case of making sure areas don't get dropped
<Tm_T> yup
<Tm_T> sounds like we have a (possible) plan (:
 * Tm_T huggles Riddell and rest of our team
<peace> -.- Riddell wtf canonical
<Tm_T> peace: tssssk
<peace> Tm_T: ?
<Tm_T> language (;
<peace> ah 
<Riddell> would be good if someone started a new kubuntu group on facebook, the current one is about to die http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=28336554660&ref=ts
<Riddell> "Facebook will be archiving all groups created using the old .."
<felimwhiteley> it would be better facebook died ;)
<felimwhiteley> Riddell: bad news about canonical... are you still going to work for them on different stuff?
 * felimwhiteley needs to get th efinger out
<felimwhiteley> perhaps this is the kcik I need to get involved... :s
<Riddell> felimwhiteley: yes, where different stuff might well mean qt
<felimwhiteley> that's something at least
<Quintasan> apachelogger: What did you ping me for?
<Quintasan> Quassel fails on highlighting
<Quintasan> Ah, review
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Packaging is good but I can't say the app works :P
<kalib> Hi people, is there any brazilian guy in here?
<Kottizen> Hi, what does Kubuntu need to survive?
<Riddell> kalib: why?
<Riddell> Kottizen: community leadership to allocate the jobs needing done to people and fill in the task gaps when nobody else does them
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<peace> BluesKaj: hey
<Riddell> hi BluesKaj, disappointing news day today I'm afraid
<BluesKaj> hey Riddell, peace ..oh ? what's the problem ?
<peace> canonical is the problem
<peace> xD
<Riddell> see LWN, slashdot, planet kde/ubuntu
<BluesKaj> Riddell,  bummer , so some ppl are out of a "paying jobs" at kubuntu-development ... guess all the unity probs resulting in a raid on kde devs perhaps or ...?
<peace> BluesKaj: i guess Riddell was the only dev paid
<BluesKaj> this is terrible ..well, I'm not switching to unity or gnome , I'll go back to debian-kde  first if kubuntu is no longer doing to be actively developed
<Riddell> it'll be actively developed, we're yet to find out how much
<yofel> actually, I belive we were more in panic when Riddell told us he would leave for a cycle than we are now. 
<yofel> that's at least how I feel
<Peace-> i am considering to switch to suse
<Peace-> but... i am lazy
<yofel> ^^
<yofel> bbiab
<BluesKaj> is this some kind of scrooge philisophy at canonical , letting one guy go just to save a few bucks ?
<Peace-> i guess they want only one destkop well supported
<BluesKaj> heh, well from what I've seen so far they're backing the wrong horse , err desktop 
<Peace-> +1000 0000
<Riddell> BluesKaj: not scrooge, just normal business necessity
<Riddell> BluesKaj: they're backing an in house designed desktop, that's a new thing to do in free software
<BluesKaj> Riddell,  so are you going over to the unity/gnome dev team , then ?
<Peace-> fired ? xD
<BluesKaj> or exploring other alternatives /options as the saying goes
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: Peace- I think he mentioned that he will be reassinged to the Desktop Experience team
<BluesKaj> ok shadeslayer , I wasn't here for that
<shadeslayer> hmm?
<BluesKaj> so , i guess it's up to volunteeers to "carry the torch" ... best i can contribute is "testing"
<Peace-> i am always in testing
<Peace-> 12.04 right now
<shadeslayer> Peace-: BluesKaj: testers are always welcome :D
<BluesKaj> yeah , testing keeps my linux life interesting 
<Peace-> shadeslayer: well actually i did my own little software aptk
<shadeslayer> :)
<Peace-> and other stuff
<Peace-> i hate muon :D
<BluesKaj> muon is afull
<Peace-> BluesKaj: i did the alias too :D
<BluesKaj> err awful
<Peace-> i to install 
<Peace-> :D
<Peace-> i mean for apt
<Riddell> BluesKaj: staying on the canonical desktop team doing whatever they need me to do, probably qt things will feature
<BluesKaj> I run about 12 alais commands  in combo with the sudoer no pwd entry ...shows I'm a shortcut lazy type :)
<BluesKaj> alias
<Peace-> BluesKaj: lazy!
<BluesKaj> Riddell,  good , glad to hear it ... my former employer (I'm now retired) downsized from 18 emplyees at one point , in our labs , to 22 atm , retaining the same workload . well it was an incentive to rid of us old guys but it scared the hell out of young emplyees too ... being "reassigned" is a traumatic experience in some companies 
<BluesKaj> 18=48
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: how old are you? :D
<BluesKaj> all the research ppl and assignments went out the window 
<Peace-> :S
<BluesKaj> I'm now 68 , shadeslayer 
<shadeslayer> Whoa
<BluesKaj> my introduction to computers came with a spectra-physics integrator in 1983 . it was part of the calculation for dawing areas under curve used in gas chromatography  ...a system for measuring gases in air quality testing
<shadeslayer> O_O
<shadeslayer> I love it when people talk about old computers and the bygone era
 * shadeslayer has yet to touch a vaccum tube 
 * yofel touched one in his university museum
<BluesKaj> I havent retired from playing music tho :) ...kubuntu has become my hobby and I'm sad to see this change in attitude by canonical
<yofel> they had diode plates too
<shadeslayer> I've heard stories where transistors were like 10 USD a piece
<BluesKaj> my bandmates still have some Marshall heads
<shadeslayer> more at times
<BluesKaj> tubed
 * yofel goes rewriting GettingInvoled/Testing
<yofel> that page's useless right now
<yofel> more like... that points to the wrong page. We already have a wiki page for the testing team
<yofel> which needs an update, but is usable
<BluesKaj> http://www.kubuntuforums.net/content.php?116-Kubuntu-s-New-Future
 * shadeslayer grumbles about /.
<shadeslayer> "You must wait a little bit before using this resource; please try again later."
<yofel> Darkwing: do you know if there's a better docs introduction page than https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved/Documentation?
<yofel> or could you maybe put something more there?
<yofel> shadeslayer: read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/KubuntuDevelopers (there's a template linked), and here's mine: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PhilipMuskovac/KubuntuDevApplication
<shadeslayer> ah 
<shadeslayer> yofel: I kept doing  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/PhilipMuskovac/DevApplication
<Peace-> i was wondering if anyone has tried my panels here
<yofel> heh
<shadeslayer> yofel: Link it  to your wiki page so that in the future someone can look at it :P
<yofel> ah, right, moinmoin handles that horribly
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> yofel: byobu shows you uploading at a rate of 3 Mbps
<shadeslayer> wth? :D
<shadeslayer> s/you/the\ thinkpad/
<kubotu> shadeslayer: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<yofel> rtorrent
<yofel> (isos)
<shadeslayer> kubotu: *hugs*
<shadeslayer> ah okay
<bambee_> http://paste.kde.org/201488/ <-- who does better ? :D
<shadeslayer> bambee_: libnice|dribbleMode⚡ ⇒ du -h ~/.xsession-errors
<shadeslayer> 82M     /home/shadeslayer/.xsession-errors
<shadeslayer> libnice|dribbleMode⚡ ⇒ wc -l ~/.xsession-errors
<shadeslayer> 699375 /home/shadeslayer/.xsession-errors
<shadeslayer> argh
<shadeslayer> I thought it would be the paste url @_@
<bambee_> o.O
<bambee_> wow..
<shadeslayer> bambee_: that's after removing the file 3 days ago
<shadeslayer> mostly filed with nepomuk
<shadeslayer> maybe I should stop nepomuk
<bambee_> for me it's "/usr/bin/kactivitymanagerd(2168)" Soprano: "Unsupported operation (2)": "Invalid model"
<bambee_> all the time... 
<yofel> 161M    /home/yofel/.xsession-errors, and that's 3 days (but full debug output)
<shadeslayer> fun : http://wstaw.org/m/2012/02/07/plasma-desktopb18760.png
<bambee_> ah thanks yofel! I totally forgot that I activated debugging throught kdebugdialog two days ago... I am an idiot o.O
<bambee_> it's explains a lot of things... :D
<shadeslayer> well, I have that enabled as well
<shadeslayer> don't have as much as yofel though
<bambee_> however... some messages from kactivitymanagerd look warnings and not debug outputs...
<shadeslayer> need advice : http://paste.ubuntu.com/832899/
 * shadeslayer is bad with i18n stuff
<shadeslayer> " CMake 2.6 introduces policy CMP0002 which requires all logical target names to be globally unique"
<shadeslayer> everything looks like it should ///
 * shadeslayer pokes apachelogger
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what now?
<apachelogger> Quintasan, yofel: did someone get the kde-hud somewhere?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: trying to figure out why I hit https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=293030 only on a specific source
<ubottu> KDE bug 293030 in KDE4 (cmake) "po files do not build due to cmake error - FindGettext cmake bug" [Normal,New]
<shadeslayer> while others work just fine
 * yofel didn't touch the HUD at all
<shadeslayer> we have a HUD?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: specific source?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yes, the build fails only on a specific tarball, but not on the others I'm packaging
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/unstable/kde-telepathy/0.3.0/src/
<shadeslayer> fails on tp-contact-applet-0.3.0 but not anything else
<shadeslayer> see https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/nightly/+packages
<apachelogger> I'd argue the error message is pretty clear? :P
<Kurdistan> hi guys.
<Kurdistan> and girls. sorry. :)
<Kurdistan> yofel, how many developer do we have?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so... where is that error log then?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/832899/
<yofel> Kurdistan: more than a dozen if you take all - varying in activity, plus some doc writers and other folks
<Kurdistan> yofel, happy to hear.
<yofel> hang out here if you're curious about what we usually do
<Kurdistan> read
<Kurdistan> yofel, there is one bug that I have seen in kde 4.8.0
<Kurdistan> I am running 11.10 but with backports activated.
<Kurdistan> some time when I close a application the icon is still in activate-manager
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: cmake_minimum_required(VERSION 2.8)
<Kurdistan> application is closed, only icon that shows.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that looks utterly pointless and could very well be the cause
<yofel> Kurdistan: that sounds very much like everyone's hated kde bug 275469
<ubottu> KDE bug 275469 in widget-taskbar "4 7 Regression: closed windows stay in the taskbar sometimes, taskbar doesn't react on clicks" [Normal,Resolved: upstream] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=275469
 * shadeslayer tries
<Kurdistan> yofel, exactly :). that bug.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: patching and compiling
<Kurdistan> yofel, do you know if it will be fixed mainstream?
<Kurdistan> I am starting learning compiling and making package
<shadeslayer> I've never seen that bug in Neon
<Kurdistan> soon I hope I can help out here. now I only compile package to myself.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: although, how does removing that line help
<shadeslayer> wth
<Kurdistan> yofel, not mainstream, I mean upstream.
<shadeslayer> it works
<shadeslayer> apachelogger++
<yofel> Kurdistan: it' a Qt bug, and should be fixed there. There's another bug on the qt bugtracker about that
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: explain this magic to me
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: scope difference
<apachelogger> in 2.6 a subdir had a different scope
<apachelogger> apparently that is not the case with 2.8
<Kurdistan> yofel, do you think it will be landed in 4.8.* serie?
<shadeslayer> do not understand
<apachelogger> and since the gettext macro uses the same target name you get a clash
<apachelogger> go comment that on the bug report
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I can, but I don't really understand the fix
<apachelogger> read my description again then :P
<apachelogger> and remember what a makefile looks like
<apachelogger> then deduct how you can get a target clash error :P
<shadeslayer> I understand the target clash error
<yofel> Kurdistan: depends on whether the patches get reviewed. The kde folks already said they won't work around it so we'll have to wait on the Qt devs. Maybe we can import the patches, but I haven't looked at this too much
<yofel> busy with other things
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> ohhhhhhhhhh
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: got it
<Kurdistan> yofel, thx for the info.
<Kurdistan> when I feel my own compiling is that good that I can share with other I will help
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: cmake 2.8 sets the pofile target as the global scope I guess? ( Don't know the exact word, substituing C++ semantics here )
<yofel> Kurdistan: feel free to stay here, sometimes there are small jobs that newcomers can take
<shadeslayer> which causes the pofile target to clash
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: well, I do not know the details but IIRC add_subdir is supposed to create a new sub-project (cmakewise)
<apachelogger> which in turn leads to different subdirs in the buildfolder and different makefiles
<apachelogger> so I must assume in 2.8 something is off WRT scope there
<Kurdistan> yofel, I will stay here. I am student, so I do not have all that help. And I am helping in swedish loco.
<yofel> duh, rekonq crashed while idling in the background with only the kubuntu page open... wtf
<Kurdistan> but maybe i will take break from loco and help kubuntu instead.
<Kurdistan> I really feel kubuntu have potenail become nr 1 KDE distro
<Kurdistan> did not like muon that comes with 11.10 and with recent rc of muon it works great.
<Kurdistan> if muon becomes this good like in rc, the final muon release for 12.04 will be great.
<Peace-> yofel: :D rekonq... 
<yofel> Peace-: with a crash that makes me wonder if that wasn't Qt 4.8 that crashed....
<Kurdistan> guys/girls have you tried to contact blue system: http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Blue-Systems-becomes-Linux-Mint-partner-and-sponsor-1405936.html
<Kurdistan> maybe they can help out?
<Riddell> Kurdistan: yes they have contacted me
<Riddell> they don't seen interested in working with kubuntu directly for some reason
<Kurdistan> Riddell, thats sadly.
<Kurdistan> Riddell, nice to find you here.
<Kurdistan> I read about canonical decision. 
<Kurdistan> not so glad to be honest.
<Riddell> I'm always here, it's my favourite channel :)
<Kurdistan> Riddell, I have forgotten is kde-config-grub2 preinstalled in kubuntu? I tweak so much I have forgotten how it was stock.
<yofel> Kurdistan: I don't think so (no space on CD)
<Kurdistan> yofel, I think it would be great if it was preinstalled.
<Riddell> it didn't get MIR approval either I think
<yofel> true, it's in universe
<Kurdistan> it is like startupmanager for ubuntu/gnome people but perfectly integreated with kde.
<Kurdistan> less command line, happy newbie. :)
<yofel> hey sheytan
<Kurdistan> when i open kmix and wanted it to show all and change that. if I close kmix it does not list all, I need to make the kmix-windows bigger.
<Kurdistan> is that a well known bug or a bug?
<Kurdistan> it looks like this: http://imgur.com/LhDwM
<Kurdistan> and i wanted it to look like this always, when I open kmix: http://imgur.com/SL3KG
<yofel> Kurdistan: looks like that for me too, no idea if that's intentional or a bug
<Kurdistan> yofel, okey, do not know if it is supposed to be like that.
<Kurdistan> because I do not think it looked like that in 4.6.5
<Kurdistan> http://ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=206&p=450292#p450292  yofel a swedish user in our loco (sweden) when i changed to kubuntu (by installing kubuntu metapackages) he wanted to install kdm.
<Kurdistan> then this bugg accured
<Kurdistan> look at the image
<Kurdistan> is that driver related or lightdm that not have been removed propably?
<yofel> @_@
<yofel> I'm clueless. I feel like I've seen something like that already. But I have no idea what to do here
<yofel> also, support is really in #kubuntu. Maybe someone there has an idea
<Kurdistan> yofel, I will asked there.
<jussi>  I still dont understand why kmix doesnt use the plasma theme, not the normal window theme...
<Kurdistan> how does the fonts look in kubuntu 12.04 compare to 11.10?
<Peace-> Kurdistan: the same?
<Kurdistan> Peace-, I am using 11.10, thats why I ask.
<Tm_T> jussi: it's kmix, it doesn't evolve (;
<Kurdistan> will oxygen fonts be avaible in 12.04?
<Peace-> Tm_T: i have seen the post on kmix blog it seems it is evolving
<Tm_T> Peace-: I was joking, as it hasn't changed much over the years
<Peace-> Tm_T: ;)
<Kurdistan> I like freesans, but oxygen fonts seems intresting. 
<Peace-> i am using cantarel right now 
<Peace-> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/02/07/plasma-desktopkC1753.png
<Kurdistan> Peace-, will test.
<Kurdistan> Peace-, were did you find the font?
<Kurdistan> Peace-, sorry it was in the repo. my bad.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: optind
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/nightly/+files/ktp-contact-applet_0.3.0-0ubuntu1~ppa1.dsc
 * Tm_T huggles shadeslayer
 * shadeslayer hugges Tm_T back
<Tm_T> (:)
 * Tm_T is happy now
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: have a virtual cookie :D
<Tm_T> ...uh, well, I'm not sure what kind of cookie you happen to mean
<shadeslayer> hahaha
<Tm_T> but thanks anyway (:)
<shadeslayer> okay, I'm off to work on libnice now
<shadeslayer> cya
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: play nice with libnice
<shadeslayer> hehe :)
<Darkwing> yofel: I have to change a few things in the internal workings but, this is better... https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Documentation
<yofel> Darkwing: thanks, I'll make the website point to that
<maco> this thing where kdm refuses keyboard input if you get your password wrong on the first try, so then you have to restart kdm, is realy annoying
<maco> i hope it was fixed since 11.04
 * yofel blames X
<yofel> I know what you mean though
<yofel> Darkwing: anything that you feel might need changing on http://www.kubuntu.org/community/contribute (including link targets)? That page will probably be looked at quite a bit
<Darkwing> yofel: do we have a Kubuntu centric Bug procedures page?
<Darkwing> yofel: loco team pages should point to loco.ubuntu.com
<yofel> we have various scattered kubuntu bug pages, but I couldn't find one for that, so I left it pointing to the ubuntu bugsquad
<Darkwing> Okay, maybe we 'should' have a Kubuntu centric one built. That talks about what gets reported in LP and what gets reported upstream
<yofel> we should, esp. since our bug guidelines don't exactly match with ubuntu's
<yofel> someone just needs to find the time to do that
<yofel> I'll try to get the testing teams pages into shape first
<yofel> haven't been updated since karmic
<Darkwing> Okay, I'll fix the Documentation pages fixed
<Darkwing> waka
<Darkwing> That was redunant... 
<yofel> ^^
<Darkwing> I'll get the Doc pages fixed.
<yofel> loco link fixed
<Darkwing> why is apachelogger on Career section?
<Darkwing> :P:P
<yofel> I somehow guess he wrote that ^^
<Darkwing> lol
<sheytan_> yofel hey
<apachelogger> Darkwing: it is the highest one can aspire to
<apachelogger> sheytan_: fancy making some cool graphic?
<apachelogger> involving kubuntu
<apachelogger> and a heart or something
<apachelogger> or unicorns
<apachelogger> on second thought unicorns might be better
<sheytan_> apachelogger: today?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> like right now :P
<apachelogger> 1 hr or so
<sheytan_> not really. Im f*king tired
<apachelogger> only if you want though, I have other options
<apachelogger> sheytan_: k
<sheytan_> sorry, but i wont make it
 * jussi moves the discussion with apachelogger here
<apachelogger> sheytan_: sure, no worries :)
<jussi> better than privately
<jussi> so I was saying a choice of desktop default "look" in ubiquity could be nice
<jussi> [22:57:01] <jussi> apachelogger: I'd rather see just a 3 picture/screenshot choice for desktop defaults (in ubiquity) and a button that says click here for more choices.
<jussi> [22:59:02] <jussi> apachelogger: yes, so it comes up, "What style of destop would you like?"  Pic 1 ("normal" kde style) pic 2 (Unity style) pic 3 (gnome 2 style) 
<apachelogger> look = plasma setup
<apachelogger> jussi: the thing is ... choice is a dangerous thing if you force it onto people
<apachelogger> people get easily confused
<jussi> true.
<apachelogger> e.g. they could get the idea that this cannot be changed after installation
<apachelogger> thus worrying to much about what they choose
 * DasKreech would vote for having it as a menu choice like Safe Graphics
<apachelogger> and on that note ... we'd need an equally convenient way to switch the style after installation
<DasKreech> GRub Menu
<jussi> perhaps a better way is to have a single default picture with a dropdown to select others? so people can just click next...
<apachelogger> which is not entirely trivial unfortunately :(
<apachelogger> jussi: might work
<DasKreech> Which is non trival as well
<Tm_T> KDE had that first run wizard
<apachelogger> fist run wizard = fail
<jussi> Id rather we do it via activites or so. 
<Tm_T> it wasn't success apparently
<apachelogger> which is why kde does not have one anymore :P
<Tm_T> apachelogger: ye
<jussi> changeable either in system settings or some activity settings
<apachelogger> we'd have to check how to achieve this
<apachelogger> also this runtime option just made it something worth discussing with upstream
<apachelogger> so ubiquity would allow the user to choose at installation, but any KDE can be switched to default styles using systemsettings
<jussi> apachelogger: yeps!
<jussi> I like it. 
<jussi> what is the next step? 
<DasKreech> Activites may be a possible scenario
<yofel> what's the difference between your idea and just offering several activity templates and choosing the default one from ubiquity?
<apachelogger> DasKreech: the only one I believe
<yofel> which would be interesting
<apachelogger> you cannot simply swap plasma configs around
<apachelogger> jussi: find a dev, work out a way to make this work at runtime
 * jussi grabs apachelogger....
<apachelogger> make a proposal at kde-devel, see what they think
<apachelogger> jussi: not me, I am busiest
<apachelogger> jussi: yofel seems interested
<yofel> hard to say, my TODO list is bursting too -.-
<Darkwing> yofel: if you need some help toss it my way too.
<jussi> yofel: Ive got cookies.... :D
<yofel> I'll come back to that :D
<yofel> lol
<yofel> well, I could help out maybe, but not as primary dev for this. I've got too many other plans
 * jussi assigns shadeslayer :P :P
 * shadeslayer assigns apachelogger as mentor for task and points to GSoC 2012
<shadeslayer> jussi: I have my hands full till the end of this cycle
<jussi> shadeslayer: actually that could be a good idea
<shadeslayer> jussi: yep
<jussi> apachelogger: you think you could find the time for mentoring that? 
<shadeslayer> :>
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: oh, cool, what do I mentor?
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> that is not enough volume for gsoc
<apachelogger> at best it is writing a 100sloc kcm to run template scripts
<jussi> :(
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I'm pretty sure you can bundle stuff up
<shadeslayer> could be a SoK if not GSoC
<DasKreech> apachelogger: why can't you swap plasma configs on install? :)
<shadeslayer> I *could* give it a shot next cycle if I'm fortunate enough to land a job
<apachelogger> DasKreech: we can, that is not what needs evaluation :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that also does not qualify for sok :P
<yofel> Darkwing: re testing, I just found out that testdrive-gtk has a kubuntu tab, which makes it an easy way to offer daily dev-release testing to testers using kvm. (I don't believe our needs justify an UI rewrite)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: like I said, bundle it up with something else
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: like what?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: fix plasma? :P
<shadeslayer> hah
<apachelogger> that goes out of scope
<shadeslayer> I don't have the slightest idea right now
<shadeslayer> Let me fix my stupid autotools build error now
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: y u use autotools?
<apachelogger> u mad? :O
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: the project demands it
<apachelogger> worse yet... drunk?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what project?
<apachelogger> you need to work on different projects :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: libnice, NAT Traversal library
<shadeslayer> fun stuff really
<Riddell> feels like some new people on the channel this evening
<Darkwing> yofel: Awesome! i didn't kno that they did that.
<Darkwing> s/kno/know/
<kubotu> Darkwing meant: "yofel: Awesome! i didn't know that they did that."
<DasKreech> Riddell: you are going to be doing qt work over on the Desktop team?
<Riddell> DasKreech: "over on the Desktop team" is not right to say, I'm on the desktop team now
<Riddell> qt is an obvious area for me to spend time on
<DasKreech> Over there on the desktop team :)
<Riddell> oh ubuntu desktop team yes, canonical desktop team is what I'm on now
<DasKreech> There is a difference between the two :-/
<Riddell> right
<DasKreech> what's the points of difference?
<Riddell> canonical desktop team is a company team within canonical managed by jason warner working on Ubuntu Desktop and Kubuntu
<Riddell> Ubuntu Desktop Team is an open community team within Ubuntu with a tech lead of pitti working on Ubuntu Desktop
<Riddell> I don't know how many are in the ubuntu desktop team and are not in the canonical desktop team
<micahg> ATM, I think it's 2
<Riddell> amazing
<micahg> also, ubuntu-desktop grants upload rights to the desktop packageset
<micahg> which Riddell is an implicit member of as a core-dev
<apachelogger> supreme uploaders unite
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> unity
<apachelogger> http://instantrimshot.com/
<Riddell> do I want to look at that?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> it makes my ramblings complete
<Riddell> how random
<Riddell> hola toscalix 
<toscalix> hola
<toscalix> Riddell: you did a good job during fosdem
<toscalix> I saw you very motivated
<toscalix> Riddell: how are you feeling after fosdem?
<Riddell> toscalix: exhausted
#kubuntu-devel 2012-02-08
<toscalix> Riddell: I'm sure you are. I am and did almost nothing ;-)
<Darkwing> nixternal: I liked the post. Thank yee
 * ScottK waves to nixternal.
 * Daskreech sines to nixternal
<Daskreech> Hmmm
<Daskreech> KDE Distro funding businesses exist
<nixternal> hola
<nixternal> man, i had to take a nap. my head has been killing me all day
<ScottK> Probably caused by incipient lack of commercial support from Canonical.
<Daskreech> I know. 
<Daskreech> I'm all torn up in my head about it too
<Daskreech> ScottK: Did you know that Mint KDE edition was sponsored?
<ScottK> No.
<Daskreech> Yeah me either. 
<ScottK> But unless someone is willing to sponsor a full time body, I'm not sure how much it helps.
<ScottK> That's the main thing we've lost.
<Daskreech> apachelogger's blog did bring up that people could get support contracts from community members directly 
<Daskreech> but it would probably be better for there to be a company that can take those kind of contracts and then pay either full time or for projects 
<Darkwing> afiestas: Thank you for introducing me to Big Bang Theory. :)
<Tm_T> uh oh
<apachelogger> Daskreech: with a large/critical enough delpoyment I do not see why full time employment for work on Kubuntu is not a possibility
<nigelb> lololol https://twitter.com/#!/FOSSNewsChannel/status/167025397475717120
<nigelb> I have to say that's hit the nail on the head :)
<Riddell> crivvens
<nigelb> wait, what does that mean/
<Riddell> "goodness me"
<nigelb> Ah!
<yofel> hehe, retweeted ^^
<Riddell> let's just hope twitter users are clever enough to understand it!
<apachelogger> Riddell: 8ball says the outlook is not so good :P
<BluesKaj> HIyas all
<Mamarok> Daskreech: I wonder why he wants to change that for new users, sounds like a strange request from a user
<shadeslayer_> \o
<Daskreech> Mamarok: not convinced he's a user. More like a network admin rolling out Kubuntu
<Daskreech> again I think it's amusing that I've seen more people coming in with queries about getting paid Kubuntu support than I have in maybe 3 years and suddenly Canonical no longer wants anyone to give them money for Kubuntu
<Daskreech> would be a good spot for someone to take up
<Daskreech> apachelogger: I know. but an alternative could be a company willing to take lots of smaller contracts and pay someone fulltime to make Kubuntu rock and do customization
<Daskreech> apachelogger: one aspect could be having a "real" working KIOSK 
<Mamarok> Daskreech: sounds like a good idea for a Kubuntu company made of the devs?
<Daskreech> Hi BluesKaj
<Mamarok> where did apachelogger say something?
<Daskreech> Mamarok: his blog
<Mamarok> ah, you addressed him as if he were talking here :)
<Daskreech> Which I think should be in /topic 
<Daskreech> Mamarok: Oh he did I commented on his blog and he responded that There is no reason why if there was a large enough deployment of Kubuntu that it would employ someone fulltime to work on Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> hey Daskreech
<Mamarok> you mean like the educational board of Brazil?
<agateau> anyone heard from netrunner? would be interesting to know their position now
<Daskreech> so that was my thoughts on the matter
<Mamarok> they have a deployment of 500.000 PCs with a distro based on Kubuntu
<Daskreech> Mamarok: netrunner was brought up when I was musing on another channel. I had never heard of it before but they are very well setup for that space
<Daskreech> Mamarok: They pay to sponsor Mint KDE as I understand it. 
<Daskreech> It would be an easy PR at least for them to say we will accept any support requests for Kubuntu :)
<Daskreech> as they seem more tuned to KDE it's also likely they would be more inclined to highlight contracts they got based on Mint KDE and Kubuntu just to encourage people to break out of the "But NOBODY corporate uses KDE!" murmurs 
<agateau> afaik netrunner hired aleix pol recently
<Daskreech> agateau: blog post?
<apachelogger> Daskreech: what is wrong with the kiosk :P
<apachelogger> Daskreech: so put the blog post in the topic :P
<apachelogger> it aint locked you know
<Riddell> Daskreech: who's this? "not convinced he's a user. More like a network admin rolling out Kubuntu"
<Daskreech> apachelogger: Permission granted! :)
<Daskreech> Riddell: kkklimonda
<Daskreech> Wait one too many k
<apachelogger> how rude
<Daskreech> also tbruff13 is switching a school district from Ubuntu to Kubuntu when 12.04 comes out 
<Riddell> Daskreech: where is he commenting?
<Daskreech> apachelogger: I didn't want to put it up as a topic without notification
<Daskreech> Riddell: kklimonda? Was doing some plasma scripting earlier but Mamarok was commenting on the query in #kubuntu about changing wallpapers for a new user
<shadeslayer_> Quintasan: presence applet up for review https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/nightly/+files/ktp-presence-applet_0.3.0-0ubuntu1~ppa1.dsc
* Daskreech changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu: Friendly Computing | http://www.kubuntu.org/news/precise-alpha  | http://status.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-precise/group/topic-precise-flavor-kubuntu.html TODOs! | Kubuntu is alive and weller than before!! Read:http://wp.me/pQ8xr-gr
 * apachelogger finds the ppa revu policy rather annoying
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: I do it to annoy you :{
<shadeslayer_> s/{/P
<Daskreech> shadeslayer_: you could have done s/{/{p to add the evil moutstache 
<shadeslayer_> haha :{P 
<shadeslayer_> Daskreech: that doesn't look too god
<shadeslayer_> *headdesk*
<apachelogger> stop it!
<apachelogger> this is silly!
<shadeslayer_> muwhahaha
<Riddell> apachelogger: what ppa revu policy?
<apachelogger> one does not use revu anymore
<apachelogger> but upload to ppas
<apachelogger> which is quite the regression on multiple ends
<shadeslayer_> rekonq 0.8.75 tagged
<Daskreech> Riddell: kklimonda is active again if you want to lurk in #kubuntu
<shadeslayer_> someone want to package it?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: you just voluntered, no?
<shadeslayer_> nope
<Mamarok> I suspect him to be a packager for some spin-off
<shadeslayer_> I'm doing telepathy
<shadeslayer_> and then I have to merge bluez
<Mamarok> kklimonda that is
<kklimonda> Mamarok: yeah
<Daskreech> kklimonda: for 10.04?
<Mamarok> kklimonda: why using such an old version then?
<Riddell> thanks shadeslayer_ 
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: yes I think we want rekonq 0.9 in but haven't checked the expected release schedule yet
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: ping !ninjas for volunteers :)
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: I think final release should be within 3 weeks or such
<shadeslayer_> !ninjas
<ubottu> Ninja Time! apachelogger, bulldog98, debfx, JontheEchidna, Lex79, maco, neversfelde, nhandler, Quintasan, rgreening, Riddell, ScottK, stalcup, txwikinger, yofel
<shadeslayer_> rekonq needs packaging :)
<kklimonda> Daskreech: it's a project based on Kubuntu - we've choosen 10.04 a year ago as a stable base and are sticking with it for a time being. Then we just hacked it around as there was no time to do it properly, but now I have more time so I want to do this right.
<Daskreech> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFLGRidfFo4
<Daskreech> kklimonda: fair enough. 
<Riddell> kklimonda: an exciting project that's too secret to tell us?
<shadeslayer_> I'm going to finish off telepathy today
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: thems dangerous words to say in software land! it's so common to get blocked or find something takes longer than expected
<apachelogger> Daskreech: why you talk on two channels at the same time :P
<apachelogger> stop confusing me
<kklimonda> Riddell: not really, just too small and too mundane to discuss - basically the local equivalent of FSF is preparing a Kubuntu based distribution for schools as a part of a bigger project
 * apachelogger needs moar coffee
<Riddell> kklimonda: nice
<Daskreech> apachelogger: one I see as the method to get a particular problem solved and one as a larger reasoning and possible area of collaboration. 
<kklimonda> Riddell: distribution is just a small part of it, and our changes are really small (mostly adding some additional apps like Lazarus and Arduino) so I haven't really thought of showing it off :)
<apachelogger> someone should brief apachelogger on what we are talking about
<Daskreech> Each is going on the respective channel for that kind of discussion
<kklimonda> also it was a terrible mess from the development side so far - using remastersys and shipping everything in /etc/skel.. ugh..
<shadeslayer_> oh my oh my
<apachelogger> Oo
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: I'll keep that in mind next time ;)
<Riddell> kklimonda: here is a good place to try asking if you get stuck on how to do things
<kklimonda> apachelogger: ok, I want to change the wallpaper for new users in 10.04 - I can't use plasma scripts and looking for a better alternative than shipping change in /etc/skel - I can't figure out where is the default kubuntu wallpaper setting stored
<kklimonda> (I can't use plasma init script as the wallpaper API has been introduced in 4.5)
<apachelogger> kklimonda: why can't you use plasma scripts?
<apachelogger> that should not be a problem
<apachelogger> you should be able to write the appropriate config entries manually
<apachelogger> via read/writeConfig() 
<apachelogger> and configGroup() or whatever it is called
<kklimonda> apachelogger: great - how would that work? I can't use activity.writeConfig() as it's been introduced in 4.5 too
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> haha
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> what version of kde does 10.04 have?
<shadeslayer_> heh good question
<Mamarok> I am not sure basing on 10.04 is still appropriate
<kklimonda> 4.4.5
<kklimonda> (that's the version of kdeplasma-addons)
<Mamarok> 4.4-x was so buggy... compared to what we have now :)
<kklimonda> yeah, I've had to patch rssnow so it would change its configuration on the fly.. I know it's an ancient version
<kklimonda> we'll discuss changing to 12.04 after this release
<Daskreech> kklimonda: any reason it wasn't discussed befre? Just time constraints?
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer_,  speaking of rekonq , it needs a bookmarks toolbar that can be placed horizontally in the Titlebar , sidebars are oldschool IMO 
<shadeslayer_> BluesKaj: #rekonq or bugs.kde.org :P
<kklimonda> we've actually started the project based on GNOME which was fine in 10.04, and the switch to KDE came later, too late for us to change to the newer release and test everything
<Riddell> kklimonda: use config settings
<Daskreech> kklimonda: ah well since it's now that you have time maybe some elbow grease on a 12.04 mockup would be a nice investment. 
<Daskreech> Would be sad if the discussion started and when it was resolved that 12.04 is appropriate (which I honestly can't think why it wouldn't be) no one has time to do the work and you have to wait way into the cycle again
<Riddell> kklimonda: kde4-config --path config  is where it looks
<Riddell> set up plasma as you want, copy relevant settings out of ~/.kde/share/config/plasma*rc into a file in /etc/kde4
<kklimonda> Daskreech: we really have like a week to prepare the iso - I've just left kde tweaking for last :)
<Daskreech> cause it's the easiest? :)
<kklimonda> yeah
<kklimonda> ;)
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer_, FYI the bookmarks toolbar is finally fixed in rekonq 
<apachelogger> Riddell: I really wonder where plasma gets the default wallpape rfrom though
<shadeslayer_> wheee
<Daskreech> apachelogger: Kfairies 
<shadeslayer_> KPonies
<apachelogger> oh, perhaps plasma theme
<Daskreech> Or that
 * Daskreech whispers "it's Bronies K ?" to shadeslayer_
<shadeslayer> argh
<shadeslayer> Riddell: you were right
<shadeslayer> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lQt4::QtWebKit
<shadeslayer> stupid linker
<apachelogger> so, I think the wallpaper is set in the theme very much
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why blame the linker?
<apachelogger> that input is certainly not valid
<apachelogger> :P
<shadeslayer> ofcourse, but the linker should be smarter :P
<Daskreech> :{p
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: eh?
<apachelogger> not even I could make sense out of what that -lQt4::QtWebkit is supposed to do
<bkerensa> apachelogger: So how will the Kubuntu team be moving forward after the recent news? Will this be a major change?
<Daskreech> bkerensa: Topic 
<bkerensa> Daskreech: I'm asking on behalf of Ubuntu Dev News :P
<Daskreech> whonwhat now?
<bkerensa> Hmm? 
<apachelogger> bkerensa: business as usual, though we *might* take this development as an opportunity to discuss more in-depth how we want to handle various things in the future
<apachelogger> but that is really random guessing here
<Daskreech> I never heard of Ubuntu Dev news. Is that from the Fridge?
<apachelogger> as there is for quite some time the talk of making some of our processes more efficient
<dholbach> we post a weekly update about ubuntu development to fridge and omg and it gets reposted in other places
<dholbach> we often place an interview in there or a spotlight on something which is interesting
<Daskreech> Ah right ok :)
<apachelogger> e.g. release packaging needs more automation as KDE is splitting their software into more tars and holds monthly release days with a great deal of software being released
<bkerensa> Daskreech: We publish on Fridge and OMG yeah
<apachelogger> that is about as much as can be said ... so really, business as usual for now (also see blog post from topic ;))
<Daskreech> ok cools :)
<schnelle_> apachelogger: on your blog on question :"So no more LTS releases of Kubuntu?" you answered "Yes"
<schnelle_> is this correct?
<apachelogger> no, pitti already commented
<dholbach> shall we maybe move with a few folks into #kubuntu-interview and discuss things there to not disrupt the discussions in here? it'd be nice if a few people joined us, so we could try to explain as best we can to the casual reader what's going on and how they might help out in the future
<dholbach> what do you think?
<schnelle_> xubuntu will be lts for examle 
<apachelogger> apparenlty LTS morphed into general Ubuntu label :P
<schnelle_> and it is community driven
<schnelle_> ok
<apachelogger> so any flavour can apply for LTS and the TB decides whether that is granted
<apachelogger> of course that makes me wonder who is going to implement the LTS then
<apachelogger> dholbach: I think that I am at work and could not possible give an interview :P
<dholbach> apachelogger, not a video interview :)
<dholbach> but more like bkerensa and I ask a few questions and a few Kubuntu developers answer the questions
<dholbach> in the end we'd all stitch it together nicely and post it tomorrow
<apachelogger> dholbach: we should schedule that :P
<dholbach> I think it'd be a good opportunity to say what kind of great stuff you are working on
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> :D
<dholbach> and how new contributors can help out
<dholbach> schedule how? I don't think it'd take lots of time :)
<apachelogger> I am not getting payed to give interviews :P
 * dholbach shrugs
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it was a cache issue
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: give an interview to bkerensa and dholbach in #kubuntu-interview :P
<dholbach> ScottK, Riddell, shadeslayer, Quintasan: bkerensa and I wanted to do a quick interview about Kubuntu and what's currently happening for the weekly development update - would you be able to join #kubuntu-interview?
<shadeslayer> whut
<shadeslayer> I can help
<Riddell> kklimonda: you can see `dpkg -L kubuntu-default-settings` for how and what we tweak
<dholbach> I mentioned it earlier already: it might be a good opportunity to get some more folks involved and interested in what's cooking :)
 * apachelogger still has pending invasive changes for that
<dholbach> anyone else we should drag in? :)
<kklimonda> Riddell: ah, thanks - copying plasma rc files into /etc/kde4/ worked indeed
<Riddell> kklimonda: if you're doing it properly you should be careful not to include keys for settings you don't want in there, problems can be caused later
<kklimonda> (I think it made the entire plasma scripting exercise pointless, but the result is what's important and I can try it again when we move to 12.04)
<Daskreech> kklimonda: more knowledge helps
<apachelogger> kklimonda: there are many advantages of scripting over the config file
<apachelogger> latter is fine for simple things though :)
<kklimonda> apachelogger: yes I know - that's why I've tried to figure out how to use it
<apachelogger> Quintasan: go join #kubuntu-interview
<kklimonda> Riddell: keys like for example desktop geometry?
<kklimonda> (stuff that will vary from one machine to another)
<Riddell> kklimonda: right
<kklimonda> Riddell: if I remove those keys KDE will just use defaults (or recalculate them), right?
<kklimonda> makes sense - thanks
<Riddell> kklimonda: right
<Riddell> to test it make a new user rm their ~/.kde dir and kmenu->leave->switch users
<Riddell> or use xnest
<Mamarok> Riddell: how much did you really relax today? Go out while there is light :)
<Tm_T> Mamarok: what light?
<Riddell> lovely and sunny this morning in scotland, if icey
<Daskreech> Sun?
<Daskreech> what's sunny?
<Daskreech> :-)
 * Daskreech goes to see if he can get a linux Deployment Project \o/
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: where do you work? :D
<Riddell> to work on professionally or out of the goodness of your heart?
<shadeslayer> phew
<shadeslayer> last package uploaded
<shadeslayer> now only the meta package is left
<Daskreech> Riddell: Both
<Daskreech> shadeslayer: A FOSS consultancy but they allow me to do work outside of the company that they don't want to touch
<shadeslayer> oh cool
<Riddell> Daskreech: desktop or server?
<Daskreech> The ODPEM (Office of Disaster Preparedness and Emergency Management) is looking for a managment ... thing they don't really know what.
<Daskreech> And I was looking at http://sahanafoundation.org/ from GCI
<Riddell> presumably something that can withstand earthquakes and hurricanes!
<Daskreech> I indepenedently went and spoke with them about it and they jumped up and down for joy
<Riddell> openstreetmap is something they should know about but maybe that's for a different day
<Daskreech> Riddell: likely server but I'm looking for where else I can push desktop. THey have a school outreach program so I can probably link with another program that's doing FOSS for School and use this to strenghen that
<Riddell> they'll need servers locally and remote to get maximum resiliance
<Daskreech> Right which is what I'm looking at as well
<Riddell> this talk should interest them http://www.slideshare.net/sabman/haiti-quake-public-key
<Daskreech> But I have a windows machine to exorcise in 20 minutes then a meeting with them so hopefully that goes well
<Daskreech> 150+ slides? that sounds like a lot of talking :)
<shadeslayer> Oh I have a couple of friends who work on Sahana
<shadeslayer> awesome guys
<Kurdistan> hi every one. plasma-widget-smooth-tasks can not be installed.
<Kurdistan> same for other or only effecting me?
<shadeslayer> Kurdistan: could you pastebin the error?
<Kurdistan> shadeslayer, will do.
<Kurdistan> shadeslayer, http://paste.ubuntu.com/834122/
<yofel> *sigh*, probably needs a rebuild against 4.8
<yofel> yep
<shadeslayer> :S
<Kurdistan> maybe because I use kde 4.8.0 and it is not updated?
<yofel> I'll do that
<shadeslayer> yofel: plz2fix
<shadeslayer> Kurdistan: yes
<yofel> our deps are too tight there so the abi manager is useless -.-
<Kurdistan> yofel, :) okey then I am right track
<yofel> Kurdistan: uploaded to backports, will take a while to build
<Kurdistan> yofel, thx. np.
<Kurdistan> http://i.imgur.com/2u5qd.jpg yofel do you think this bug can be driver (graphical) or kdm?
<Kurdistan> if I should write to upstream channel or not.
<apachelogger> what would kdm have to do with it?
<yofel> oh fooey - reply on bug 928009
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 928009 in kdebase-runtime (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu missing someKDE API 4.6 include files" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/928009
<yofel> should I add kde-runtime-dev :/?
<Kurdistan> apachelogger, this bug only accures if a user is login out/in serveral times. and login manager in kubuntu is kdm. is it not?
<apachelogger> could still be both
<apachelogger> i.e. it could be kdm not correctly resetting X
<apachelogger> or driver problem
<apachelogger> latter is more likely though
<apachelogger> if it were kdm the issue would appear at the second login already
<Kurdistan> apachelogger, I think also it is driver, becuase if I restart x server when I log out the problem is temporaly solved when I log back
<Kurdistan> sorry my english spelling is not the best :)
<debfx> yofel: it will probably ftbfs against kde 4.8: bug #908459
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 908459 in plasma-widget-smooth-tasks (Ubuntu Precise) "FTBFS: error: 'TaskPtr' in namespace 'TaskManager' does not name a type" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/908459
<yofel> ah, so that's why it isn't in precise, thanks
<yofel> Kurdistan: ^
<yofel> alternative would be the icon only taks manager that's now in kde
<yofel> *task
<Kurdistan> yofel, I am using 11.10. 
<yofel> doesn't matter, this is about KDE 4.8
<Kurdistan> I am okey with the task-manager kubuntu comes with, but wanted to test that.
<yofel> well, from my past experience the icon only task manager comes close
<yofel> (to stasks)
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> yofel: for meta packages, does one just tar up the debian folder and upload?
 * yofel wonders if he filed a bug about the transparency effect
<apachelogger> Kurdistan: well, that is what I am saying :)
<yofel> shadeslayer: sure, native package
<apachelogger> kdm only *resets* X
<apachelogger> and clearly things get messed up by that
<yofel> shadeslayer: tar up == debuild -S
<apachelogger> consequentially a *restart* of X would fix it
<Kurdistan> apachelogger, so you also think it is graphical driver related?
<shadeslayer> oh cool
<apachelogger> Kurdistan: I believe graphics driver is more likely
<apachelogger> but from the things we know it is impossible to tell for sure
<Kurdistan> apachelogger, thx, then I gave same information like you did to one user in swedish loco.
<Kurdistan> we 2 have the same problem
<apachelogger> it would be interesting to know what driver/graphics chip they use
<Kurdistan> apachelogger, np, I am writing also in nvidia channel, I hope they will answer. they are not active like here. :)
<debfx> I really like that new kde icon tasks manager, might as well just switch to unity :P
<apachelogger> yofel: about the bug ... sure install the headers
<Kurdistan> there is also one bug with kde-config-touchpad that effects some user in swedish loco and also myself. I solved it by removing the package, but thats not really solving the problem :).
 * yofel gets to work
<apachelogger> what's the bug?
<Kurdistan> when login it say can not find the touchpad
<Kurdistan> even if a user have or not
<apachelogger> screenshot please
<Kurdistan> apachelogger, http://www.ubuntu-se.org/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=206&t=55832&view=previous
<Kurdistan> you can use google translate from swedish to english
<apachelogger> is it a notification?
<Kurdistan> apachelogger, exactly
<apachelogger> and kde-config-touchpad is causing it? :O
<Kurdistan> apachelogger, I think so, because after removing the problem was solved for me and the user that started the topic in our loco.
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> you are autostarting the tray application apparently
<Kurdistan> apachelogger, do not know. 
<apachelogger> well, I do, I looked at the code :P
<Kurdistan> or I do not understand you to be honest
<apachelogger> only the tray application uses notifications
<shadeslayer> *sigh* https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/nightly/+builds?build_state=pending
<apachelogger> and the tray applicatoin only autostarts if you tell it to do so
<apachelogger> so that is not actually a bug :P
<Kurdistan> apachelogger, okey, so the bug is what?
<apachelogger> well, I guess the bug is that it tells you there is no touchpad even if you have one?
<Kurdistan> apachelogger, exactly. so how can I and other solve it without removing the package
<Kurdistan> not everyone will think about it
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you know, you can totally testbuild stuff locally :P
<apachelogger> Kurdistan: the way you turned it on
<Kurdistan> apachelogger, :) I did not turn it on.
<apachelogger> yes you did, the code tells me so
<apachelogger> rm ~/.kde/share/config/synaptiksrc
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I know, I need to test all of it together now
<apachelogger> then see if the thing still comes up
<Kurdistan> apachelogger, hehe, okey. thx.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you can totally do that locally :P
<Kurdistan> apachelogger, I will tell the user that he can also do the way you write by command line.
<Kurdistan> then no need to remove the package.
<Kurdistan> correct?
<apachelogger> yes
<Kurdistan> apachelogger, thx.
<shadeslayer> yofel: you'll be free after the 16th?
<yofel> if I get oxygen done by then, yeah, I'll be on vacation in the week of 20-24th
<yofel> I'll see how much time I'll have there
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> yofel: okay, I just wanted to draw up a spec of the automation script that I'm planning to write
<yofel> count me in
<shadeslayer> awesome, I have exams in the last week of feb myself, so won't be available themn
<shadeslayer> *then
<yofel> oh come on... considering they're shipping headers the nepomuk folks sure haven't learned a thing about library management...
<Kurdistan> yofel, haha +1
<shadeslayer> Actually, I think they've been forced to do that
<shadeslayer> since kdelibs only has those headers in KDE Frameworks
<yofel> well, "class NEPOMUK_DATA_MANAGEMENT_EXPORT SimpleResource" and where do I find the symbols?
<yofel> /usr/lib/libnepomukdatamanagement.so
<Kurdistan> shadeslayer, same time i have exame. I have two. :)
<yofel> *headdesk*
<shadeslayer> yofel: vHanda on #nepomuk-kde could probably help with issues
<shadeslayer> Kurdistan: I have 4 :P
<yofel> well, this is really more about: ship headers or don't ship them
<yofel> and this is making me feel rather bad...
<Kurdistan> shadeslayer, ok, you win. :P
<yofel> although the abi manager could be a workaround - but do symbol files work without an SONAME?
<shadeslayer> I used to have 6, but then I came into the 8th semester
<yofel> ScottK: your opinion about this? 
 * yofel is for leaving it and trolling nepomuk folks -.-
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> Okay, I'm going to take a break for a hour or so
<shadeslayer> cya
<Kurdistan> shadeslayer, I wish us both luck then :). 
<Riddell> yofel: if it's in /usr/lib it should be versioned
<yofel> well, yeah, it *should* - and isn't
<yofel> guess I can file a bug
<Riddell> yes, especially if they ship headers
<Kurdistan> other then does thing I have mentiod kde 4.8.0 have been rock solid so far
<Kurdistan> which kde 4.8.* will be default for kubuntu 12.04 and will kubuntu 12.04 user during this 3 years only use kde 4.8.0 or will it upgrade to newer kde release?
<Kurdistan> if I am off-topic, then I will write in the right channel.
<Riddell> usually we ship with the .2 I think
<Riddell> check the release schedules
<yofel> probably .2, we'll update up to 4.8.4, 4.9 will be in backports until 12.10 is out - same as before
<Kurdistan> yofel, ubuntu have backport enabled by default
<Kurdistan> will kubuntu also have that?
<Kurdistan> mean for 12.04
<yofel> I have no idea how they do the pinning, jontheechidna might know more
<Kurdistan> yofel, oki.
<apol> hi
<Riddell> hi apol 
<Riddell> apol here works on one of our derivatives
<yofel> hi apol
<apol> :)
<shadeslayer> yofel: https://launchpad.net/~hrvojes/+archive/kde4.8
<shadeslayer> hehehe
<shadeslayer> also https://launchpad.net/~hrvojes/+archive/qt
<yofel> I think I've stumbled over that in the past
<shadeslayer> Watching launchpad.net/builders is quite informative
<yofel> indeed
<Riddell> who's looked into the oxygen-gtk3 packaging?  it might be something apol needs too
<shadeslayer> yofel ^
<yofel> me
<yofel> it's in precise/universe
<yofel> haven't filed the MIR yet
<apol> what's a MIR? :)
<Tm_T> apol: welcome
<shadeslayer> but then, do we *need* to? :)
<Riddell> yofel: have you more fiddling to do for the config?
<yofel> MainInclusionRequest
<yofel> nothing that you'll need
<Riddell> shadeslayer: we do for this cycle at least
<shadeslayer> true that
<shadeslayer> I wonder how long it'll be before people start kicking our packages out of main
<yofel> Riddell: yes, I was looking at xsettings, but got distracted the last 2 days..
<yofel> shadeslayer: end of april? ^^
<apol> shadeslayer: kde applications will still be available for ubuntu developers no?
<apol> sorry
<apol> ubuntu users
<shadeslayer> yes
<yofel> apol: sure, just a component switch
<yofel> (archive layout related)
<Tm_T> apol: from users POV, "nothing" has changed
<shadeslayer> yofel: *if* they notice :P
<yofel> yeah, as long as they have universe on (which should be true of pretty much everyone) they won't notice a thing
<shadeslayer> or rather, if someone starts reviewing stuff
<apol> good
 * shadeslayer ponders if someone in canonical actually reviews the entire main every cycle
<apol> yofel: so what's the plan for gtk3 integration?
<Tm_T> apol: you just wont be able to buy canonical support for Kubuntu soon
<apol> yes, it's what i guessed
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> Tm_T: you just gave me a idea
<Tm_T> shadeslayer: again?
<yofel> apol: probably using xsettings-kde (except that this needs a MIR too..)
<yofel> apol: this is informative: http://meetbot.fedoraproject.org/fedora-meeting/2012-01-17/kde-sig.2012-01-17-15.06.log.html
<shadeslayer> Since Kubuntu is going to be community supported, can't we form a foundation which can fund any expenses that Kubuntu Developers might incur when contributing to Kubuntu?
<yofel> if not xsettings we would need to set an inifile from kubuntu-default-settings and kcm-gtk
<shadeslayer> and the funds come for Companies who can buy support from the foundation just like they did from Canonical
<yofel> shadeslayer: sounds very much like what apachelogger was saying
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> did he suggest that already?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what expenses?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also no
<Riddell> shadeslayer: that's a fair amount of work for unknown need
<apachelogger> the kubuntu trademark rights are with canonical
<Riddell> canonical will still pay for UDS and all the server
<Riddell> apachelogger: good point
<shadeslayer> ah indeed
<Tm_T> yofel: eh, hardcoded paths?
<Riddell> and KDE e.v. has suggested a sprint at akademy
<shadeslayer> buy trademark ? :P ( just kidding of course )
<yofel> Tm_T: if you mean the inifile, it would be $XDG_CONFIG_HOME/gtk-3.0/settings.ini
<yofel> someone *could* put up a donation button though somewhere ^^
<Riddell> it's not as simple as that
<Riddell> it needs somewhere to donate to
<Riddell> and then an organisation to dish out the money
<shadeslayer> True, and that means taxes and stuff
<Riddell> a lot of projects have trouble withit
<Riddell> with that sort of thing
<apol> maybe the donations can go to the kde ev? 8-)
<Riddell> and as I say, we probably don't need money
<Riddell> apol: it needs an organisation with a treasurer at least!
<apachelogger> yes we are solving problems that don't exist here :P
<Tm_T> Riddell: like ubuntu-fi having a slight problem with price money...
<apachelogger> Riddell: I lol'd
<apol> :P
<shadeslayer> hehe
<apol> Riddell: usually the eV has a treasurer XDDD
 * apachelogger heads home as he is starving :O
<Tm_T> apachelogger: do you tail to work?
<yofel> the eV does, but they already have jointhegame for donations
 * yofel isn't broke, so just leaves the matter be
<jussi> canonical doesnt have the infra to deal with it?? 
<Tm_T> jussi: deal with what?
<jussi> donations
<Tm_T> jussi: I'm unsure if they would be interested on involving that
<jussi> fa out, wine and cheese == <3
<jussi> Tm_T: why ever not? 
<Tm_T> but ye, would be neat if they would worry it for us
<Tm_T> jussi: maybe we should convince them for that
<Riddell> more useful would be finding a company to sponsor and support it
<Tm_T> but again, for what that money would be
<Riddell> but maybe kubuntu doesn't want that
<jussi> I mean the infra already pretty much exists... just put items in the store which = donations - ie, you buy a 50€ donation. Canonical already dish out random stuff to the community
<Riddell> jussi: they won't earmark funds.  I doubt e.v. are interested because it's not distro neutral. and it's solving a problem we don't have
<Tm_T> we would need money when we begin hiring people, or such
<Tm_T> as long as canonical is funding events (UDS) and the jazz
<Tm_T> where's the UDS now anyway?
<jussi> Tm_T: next one in California iirc
<shadeslayer> Oakland, yes
<Tm_T> hmmmh, that could be out of my reach /:
<shadeslayer> It's a freaking 23 Hour flight from here
<shadeslayer> there's a 40 hour flight as well :P
<Tm_T> depending on the situation home, ofcourse
<Tm_T> and I have never been outside Finland (I still claim Haparanda isn't being outside of Finland, just like being in Kuopio isn't)
<BluesKaj> heh, even i was in Kuopio for a whiie , when i was 3 yrs old :) ...before we left for Canada
<Tm_T> hmmmm  http://www.nixternal.com/kubuntu-is-not-dead/#comment-432853397
<Tm_T> people keep asking commercial support
<Tm_T> ...but there were no customers on that front?
<Riddell> there were
<Riddell> but not many
<Tm_T> right
<Tm_T> and none big enough, apparently (:
<shadeslayer> ScottK: looks like someone fixed kdevelop : structurestoolfactory-disable-big-endia.diff
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/91672299/kdevelop_4%3A4.2.81-0ubuntu1_4%3A4.2.81-0ubuntu2.diff.gz
<BluesKaj> hmm, not big enough , just not charitable or perhaps a generous fund for outside interests
<BluesKaj> ok , time to check my postbox/mail...bbiab
<yofel> btw.
<yofel> could someone on precise install gtk3-engines-oxygen and see if the color scheme is right for him? I can't *gnome* apps to look any other than oxygen default
<yofel> to use it, for now put http://paste.kde.org/205328/ into ~/.config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini
<shadeslayer> I'll give it a try
<yofel> *I can't get
<shadeslayer> although ... which app would be gtk3 ? :P
<yofel> evince has rather light deps
<shadeslayer> installing
<shadeslayer> brb
<shadeslayer> wtf
<shadeslayer> ".config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini" E212: Can't open file for writing
<shadeslayer> O_O
<shadeslayer> fooey, dir doesn't exist
<shadeslayer> brb switching to stable
<shadeslayer> yofel: looks good to me
<BluesKaj> wow , google loves to give opposite suggestions when it can't find the correct answer , like moving from evolution to kmail , gives the opposite output
<yofel> shadeslayer: what color scheme?
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/02/08/plasma-desktops15081.png
<shadeslayer> oxygen
<yofel> hm, yeah, *that* works
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> I'll try a different theme one sec
<yofel> but if you use anything else it doesn't change
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> still uses oxygen
<yofel> odd is that the oxygen-gtk3-demo works fine
<shadeslayer> I'm off to sleep, nighters
<yofel> gn
<J0linar> hi all, after i got some sort of problem with gettin the login screen in kubuntu to display, now resolved it gives me a error message when i try to login  -login session fail "ubuntu"- any idea how to resolve that? plz
<afiestas_> apachelogger: any chance I can rebuild the appmenu package whenever I want?
<aboobacker_> helloooooooo
<yofel> shadeslayer: found the reason for the theme not changing:
<yofel> [181183.288277] type=1400 audit(1328734451.246:2051): apparmor="DENIED" operation="exec" parent=28057 profile="/usr/bin/evince" name="/usr/bin/kde4-config" pid=28059 comm="evince" requested_mask="x" denied_mask="x" fsuid=1000 ouid=0
<yofel> once you *teardown* apparmor it work
<yofel> *works
 * yofel needs to clean hi 's' button
<yofel> *his
<yofel> I'll file a bug about that then, gnome-terminal seems to work fine
<yofel> yeah, brasero and nautilus work too
<yofel> I sure have luck when choosing a test app -.-
<apachelogger> afiestas_: you need to talk to yofel or shadeslayer or Quintasan
<apachelogger> I am about to play swtor
<yofel> afiestas_: rebuild where? and when?
<apachelogger> he wants a recipe build
<Tm_T> apachelogger: swtor, but not on linux?
<yofel> ah
<yofel> afiestas_: poke me with what you have in mind
 * yofel managed to get xsettings-kde to crash
<yofel> progress
<afiestas_> yofel: ping
<yofel> pong
<yofel> afiestas_: 
<afiestas_> yofel: so, apachelogger was kind enough (as always :p) to create a package for  a runner I'm working on
<afiestas_> and I'd like to have some kind of nightly build of it so I don't have to bother you saying "update, update, update"
<yofel> for that we'll need a) a target PPA b) the packaging in a bzr branch somewhere c) me setting up a recipe for it
<yofel> or telling you how to do that
<afiestas_> yofel: I don't know even how to change my email ddress in launchpad... so I hope you will take it slow with :p
<yofel> can we do that tomorrow then? I'm dead tired right now and off to bed in a few minutes
<afiestas_> actually I did change my email address but my login is still something old :p
<yofel> shadeslayer and Quintasan both know how to set up daily builds too, so maybe they can help until I'm online again
<afiestas_> apachelogger did this: https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/plasma-runner-appmenu
<afiestas_> how can I copy that to something I can build when I want? that would work too
<yofel> well, if you want to build it yourself, make sure the source is in a folder called plasma-runner-appmenu-$VERSION, copy the debian folder from the branch in there, and then you can use dpkg-buildpackage to get a binary package from it, or use dch -i to add a new changelog entry and debuild -S to create a source package to upload
<yofel> latter only makes sense once you have a PPA
<yofel> more info on that on https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<afiestas_> yofel: thanks !
 * yofel needs sleep, gives up on xsettings for today and goes to bed - good night
<apachelogger> Tm_T: I am not using linux for months :P
<apachelogger> yofel: why is nepomuk horrible at lib management?
<apachelogger> nvm
<apachelogger> comes as a big surprise
<apachelogger> omg
<apachelogger> :P
#kubuntu-devel 2012-02-09
<afiestas_> apachelogger: is there any way of you getting me a package in a few minutes? hour?
<ScottK> shadeslayer: Cool.
<ScottK> yofel: Not sure.  Way to busy with $WORK to have an opinion.
<Darkwing> Riddell: What is bandwidth usage of your ec2?
<micahg> fabo: do you see any reason not to sync mlt from Debian? It builds in Ubuntu now
<bambee_> afiestas: www.afiestas.org/appmenu-runner-meet-the-kde-hud/ <--- your link is broken (the direct link to the ogv)
<bambee_> nice work !!! really :D
<bambee_> (I found the flash video)
<afiestas> bambee_: isn't the youtube video working for yo? (link fixed)
<apachelogger> afiestas: I could right now
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> actually I cannot
 * apachelogger doesn't have the right ssh/gpg keys with him
<apachelogger> afiestas: isn't  a Plasma HID
<apachelogger> HUD
<apachelogger> rater than a KDE HUD?
<afiestas> apachelogger: I'm part o the KDE community so it is KDE's
<apachelogger> then it'd be KDE's HUD
<apachelogger> KDE HUD is counter productive to the rebranding foobar IMMHO
<afiestas> agreed, too late :p
<apachelogger> why? you can change titles, no? :P
<afiestas> pseeeee pseeeee pseeee
<afiestas> done
<apachelogger> rekonq does not know how to handle this protocol: http
<apachelogger> haha
<apachelogger> <3 updates
<afiestas> apachelogger: would you like something else my sir? maybe a cup of tea ?
<apachelogger> afiestas: yes
<apachelogger> kubotu: tea, earl grey, hot
<apachelogger> kubotu: order tea, earl grey, hot
 * kubotu is replicating a hot cup of earl grey for captain apachelogger.
<apachelogger> omnomnom
<afiestas> captain? that's one of your many names I suppose xd
<apachelogger> the many names of the master
<apachelogger> could be a good book
<apachelogger> someone please write it
<apachelogger> a collaboration between nixternal and Nightrose maybe :)
<apachelogger> why is it that rekonq is using 8% of cpu
<apachelogger> (biggest consumer on my otherwise rather idle system)
<apachelogger> oh, perhaps because of the busy indicators on the favorites page
<apachelogger> which would be silly
<apachelogger> also scary
<apachelogger> mostly silly though
<apachelogger> no, that is not it -.-
<apachelogger> oh great
<apachelogger> muon is broken
<afiestas> you don't know it but the budy indicators are there to hypnotize developers on working harder to their project
<apachelogger> afiestas: that makes sense
<apachelogger> the busy indicators are rubbish TBH
<apachelogger> way too big
<apachelogger> way too busy
<apachelogger> way to dizzyfying
<afiestas> apachelogger: btw, how is phonon-qml doing? dragon player 3? that stuff? have been looking forward to it :/
<apachelogger> d3 needs a ui concept from a professional
<afiestas> maybe you can ask Balaz to do it 
<apachelogger> I do not know this peson
<apachelogger> afiestas: please ask him :)
 * apachelogger is too shy to ask people for ui concepts
<apachelogger> which reminds me
<afiestas> apachelogger: Björn Balazs guy of http://www.opensource-usability-labs.com/
<apachelogger> rbelem: did you ever get a ui for uds app?
<afiestas> but he is not going to do magic for you, you have to work with him and develop together the concept
<afiestas> he knows about usability but he doesn't know about the app you want to do
<apachelogger> my rekonq is broken
<afiestas> I suspect firefox have sleeps hidden somewhere near a if (usingKDE()) 
<afiestas> with my new computer rekonq is fast as hell, chrome fas as hell everything (nepomuk and akonadi included) are fast as hell
<afiestas> everything but firefox
<apachelogger> I blame gee tee kay
<apachelogger> plus
<apachelogger> afiestas: so where can I find this master on the irc?
<afiestas> apachelogger: not sure he is an irc fan, you may want to email him
 * apachelogger is not a fan of email :P
<afiestas> I have work with him in the solid sprint and actually blog about what we did, is quite awesome
<yofel> morning
<yofel> afiestas: got a package yet?
<afiestas> yofel: nope apachelogger working on it
<apachelogger> yofel: please be making the package
<apachelogger> the packaging is there
<yofel> ..
<apachelogger> and Quintasan_ said it looks sane
<apachelogger> so you only need to pack it up
<yofel> where's the source?
<apachelogger> kubuntu-packager & kde git
 * yofel wonders where he put putty...
<apachelogger> I lol'd
<apachelogger> also wrong OS :P
<yofel> well, blame my school, they have only one CentOS room that's locked all the time -.-
<apachelogger> we have dual boots with cent everywhere
<yofel> I even had to trick my server firewall to send ssh traffic to a port that isn't blocked in the firewall here
<apachelogger> cent is not the best of things
 * yofel found putty
<yofel> afiestas: what's the repository name?
<yofel> on git.kde
<apachelogger> see his blog post
<Tm_T> afiestas: good work with that btw
<yofel> good point
 * yofel adds an import on launchpad while at it
<yofel> afiestas: https://launchpad.net/~yofel/+archive/ppa/+packages
<dholbach> hiya
<dholbach> yofel, you mentioned that there's public PPAs for testing SRUs beforehand
<dholbach> shall I add a link to the article about them?
<yofel> well, we post which one is used in our announcements on kubuntu.org. So maybe just link to one of those as an example: http://www.kubuntu.org/kde-sc-474
<dholbach> maybe I should link to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu then?
<yofel> people should only use the one that's mentioned. As experimental and staging aren't usually supposed to be used 
<Tm_T> staging isn't supposed to be used at all
<yofel> well, that page could be used, but needs an update
<yofel> it's mostly right though
<dholbach> Quintasan_, rbelem: folks mentioned you as the Kubuntu ARM experts - how are things looking for 12.04?
 * yofel wonders if he should buy himself an pandaboardES or just get a spark as soon as it's available...
<apachelogger> yofel: spark
<apachelogger> yofel: I think we are covered WRT reference boards :)
<yofel> spark it is then
<yofel> I don't have a tablet yet anyway
<apachelogger> yofel: actually you should talk to aaron to get the device earlier
<yofel> hm, good idea
<yofel> I'll send him a mail later
 * yofel goes home 
<yofel> bbl
<apachelogger> great, now rekonqs load is gone
<apachelogger> awesome -.-
<shadeslayer> I think I broke my install this morning
 * shadeslayer doesn't really remember
 * apachelogger did a new install this morning :P
<shadeslayer> dpkg complained about something something libc6
<shadeslayer> I clicked on Yes and all hell broke lose
<apachelogger> win
<shadeslayer> Atleast it boots, I can't afford to do another clean install
<apachelogger> !find qdbusviewer
<ubottu> File qdbusviewer found in qt4-bin-dbg, qt4-dev-tools, qt4-doc-html
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: re installing stuff :D
<apachelogger> more like doing work
<Tm_T> Kubuntu! http://my-ubuntu-day.blogspot.com/2012/02/ubuntu-hour-in-rondebosch-this-saturday.html
<apachelogger> computational error, now shutting down
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Any ideas what this means ; E: Internal Error, No file name for libc6
<shadeslayer> that's when doing sudo apt-get -f install
<yofel> try to install libc6 with dpkg? (if you have the .deb in the cache)
 * yofel is just upgrading libc6 himself
<shadeslayer> I can try
<shadeslayer> but shouldn't that be reported if it's a bug
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://i.imgur.com/5sqxI.png
<yofel> I choose yes, and kdm survived
<yofel> I'll reboot later anyway
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> also, still have the problem
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> Installing libc6_2.15\~pre6-0ubuntu10_amd64.deb   solved the issue
<shadeslayer> yofel: could you also test from ppa:rohangarg/nightly ?
<shadeslayer> everything built last night
<yofel> I'll be gone for an hour or so, will test then
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> Telepathy KDE should be good to go in a hour
<apachelogger> "We are sorry, rekonq closed unexpectedly"
<apachelogger> a hell of a lot good that does, that you are sorry while all my data is lost in ram
<yofel> apachelogger: calm down, make a cup of tea, then try again
<apachelogger> try again to loose me data?
<apachelogger> sure
<yofel> well... what else am I supposed to say? -.-
<apachelogger> so, things apachelogger needs to fork so that he feels obgliated to make them not crash: plasma, rekonq
 * yofel wonders in the meanwhile why dconf-editor doesn't have a search function...
<apachelogger> oh right, plasma also crashed earlier
<apachelogger> for no apparent reason
<apachelogger> as plasma usually does
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<yofel> ok, now dconf-editor froze
<yofel> what a nice piece of software
<yofel> hey BluesKaj
<apachelogger> much like all the other free software
 * apachelogger reboots into windows 8
<BluesKaj> hi yofel 
<BluesKaj> what purpose does the dconf-editor have ?
<BluesKaj> yofel,  ^
<yofel> much the same as gconf-editor - I was trying to dig through my gnome settings as I messed something up there
<yofel> now this is fun, trying to run gnome-tweak-tool in kubuntu doesn't work at all. Seems you need to run a full gnome session to change any gnome settings
<yofel> thanks to everything running over dbus
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<shadeslayer> yofel: wait, then the tool should start a session if something is missing
<yofel> ah, on second try gnome-tweak-tool isn't totally unresponsive
<apachelogger> "We are sorry, KDE Control Module closed unexpectedly."
<apachelogger> I lol'd
<yofel> shadeslayer: well, I already filed a bug about it not depending on gnome-settings-daemon
<yofel> as it core dumped without that
<apachelogger> so on a new setup of 11.10 I can make plasma go kaboom, I can go rekonq go kaboom and random kcms
<shadeslayer> hah
<apachelogger> something seems utterly wrong
 * shadeslayer wonders if he can make apachelogger go kaboom
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: PPA revu's are awesome
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> so is unity
<yofel> shadeslayer: with the daemon the terminal output looks like this: http://paste.kde.org/205760
<shadeslayer> does it have DBus shit ? 
<shadeslayer> I can't look at DBus again
<yofel> plenty
 * shadeslayer goes blind
<shadeslayer> jasdbasdasasdasdbas
<apachelogger> what's your problem with dbus?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it sucks, end of topic
<apachelogger> at least it does not 'close unexpectedly'
<shadeslayer> yeah it explodes
 * shadeslayer sends some love to his sockets
<apachelogger> yofel: I am all python for you
<yofel> "dear user, we're sorry, but a d-BUS crashed into your system"
<shadeslayer> git by a d-BUS? :P
<yofel> :D
<apachelogger> gawd
<apachelogger> pyth0rn is such a silly language it makes me barf
<shadeslayer> "pyth0rn is such a silly language it makes me barf gLib"
 * shadeslayer kicks launchpad for not publishing packages
<yofel> seen vala yet?
<yofel> whoever invented that was a total java fanboy
<shadeslayer> seen mindfuck?
<shadeslayer> s/mind/brain/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "seen brainfuck?"
<yofel> heh
<yofel> *that* yes ^^
<yofel> perfectly sane implementation
<yofel> compared to launchpadlib
 * shadeslayer wonders what would happen if he wrote a string of 0's and 1's in a file and executed it
 * yofel is impressed how "advanced" gnome-tweak-tool is, you need to be advanced enough to know what every setting means without it saying what it is!
<yofel> http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/pics/gtt.png
<apachelogger> very dark
<shadeslayer> precise testers needed : https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/nightly/+packages
<shadeslayer> !testers
<ubottu> Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer,  I hope you guys don't mind. I think I'll sit this one out , since I don't run telepathy at all 
<shadeslayer> sure no problem :)
<dholbach> yofel, Riddell, shadeslayer and everyone else: does http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2012/02/09/ubuntu-12-04-development-update-13/ look alright to you?
<shadeslayer> stupid chrome
<apachelogger> use rekonq
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah opened fine in that
<shadeslayer> and boom
<dholbach> damn, I seem to be too stupid to embed a video
<dholbach> grmbl
<BluesKaj> apachelogger,  I tried using rekonq , wished it would work well etc , i gave it a chance , but it's not very stable , it's unrelaible
<BluesKaj> here
<dholbach> wordpress always removes it again
<BluesKaj> dholbach,  opens fine on chromium here
<shadeslayer> dholbach: " to be made we get the source tarballs a " , shouldn't that read as, " ... all distro packagers get the source tarballs ..."
<dholbach> BluesKaj, is the video shown in the post?
<dholbach> shadeslayer, ok, changing it - thanks :)
<apachelogger> BluesKaj: rekonq unreliable, you must be kidding :P
<apachelogger> it reliably crashes once per day
<Riddell> dholbach: I can't read it but it looks fine at a glance
<shadeslayer> stupid glib
<BluesKaj> apachelogger,  it is for me , unfortunately , and dholbach, I see some images there , but no video
<dholbach> Riddell, no worries, take it easy :)
<dholbach> yeah, we're working out the video bit now
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: what's all this ranting about glib about?
<BluesKaj> apachelogger, I tell you what ..I'll reinstall rekonq and report back 
<apachelogger> actually I think most rekonq issues might come from qtwebkit
<apachelogger> of which we have a snapshot or something
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/205802/
<shadeslayer> *grumble* flash *grumble*
<apachelogger> \o/
<ghostcube> hmm, will there be any change if ubuntu wont be paying for kubuntu any longer?
<Riddell> gnomefreak: the change is in what I can do on my work time
<debfx> yofel: I have already filed a bug about apparmor rules needed to support oxygen-gtk: bug #914382 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 914382 in apparmor (Ubuntu) "Support oxygen gtk theme in abstractions/gnome" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/914382
<ghostcube> Riddell: ah ok 
<BluesKaj> apachelogger,  crashes , on igoogle  with, "Executable: rekonq PID: 4184 Signal: Segmentation fault (11)"
<apachelogger> and what is the backtrace?
<dholbach> alright, posted to omg as well
<BluesKaj> apachelogger,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/835318/
<dholbach> thanks guys!
<yofel> debfx: ah, I had filed one about evince
<yofel> *against
<shadeslayer> yofel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/929384
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 929384 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "nvidia drivers broken by the recent libc update" [High,Confirmed]
<yofel> really? my reboot worked fine though, but I used an older kernel
<yofel> ok, whatever I did, now my gtk settings are totally foobared...
<yofel> either that or oxygen-gtk became qtcurve suddenly
<shadeslayer> lol
<yofel> *now* I need to find out why firefox uses qtcurve with .gtkrc-2.0-kde4 has gtk-theme-name="oxygen-gtk"
<yofel> s/has/having/
<kubotu> yofel meant: "*now* I need to find out why firefox uses qtcurve with .gtkrc-2.0-kde4 having gtk-theme-name="oxygen-gtk""
<debfx> yofel: the oxygen-gtk stuff should be in an abstraction but someone needs to bring it up on the apparmor list
<debfx> I wonder what happens to translation stripping once the kde packages are demoted to universe
<debfx> apparently it can be done for universe packages too but I'm not sure what the policy is
<yofel> great, killed xsettings-kde and my gtk theme is right again
 * yofel goes back to debugging
<yofel> at least it "works" somewhat now
<yofel> hm
<shadeslayer> debfx: heh, good point
<Riddell> dholbach: from tazz http://paste.kde.org/205934/
<dholbach> Riddell, part 1 is fixed
<dholbach> thanks for the other updates
 * yofel forgot to read the post... reading
<yofel> dholbach: in the 12.04 news: "he is still supporting the Oxygen theme" should be "...he is still working on supporting the Oxygen theme..." - I'm not done yet.
<dholbach> ok
<apachelogger> still? :O
<yofel> and that sounds like we plan on ending support for it ^^
<apachelogger> yofel: do you track your work on a bug somewhere?
<yofel> apachelogger: packaging: DONE, setup: INPROGRESS
<yofel> packaging had a bug, default setup doesn't
<apachelogger> well, I mean what when  and why you get held up :P
<dholbach> thanks a bunch
<dholbach> updated
<yofel> xsettings stupidity? If I don't get this working by tomorrow I'll dump that and try to add a gtk3 tab to kcm-gtk which uses the ini file
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I still think gtk needs fixing
<afiestas> in which package is /usr/lib/kde4/libexec/klauncher ?
<afiestas> kdelibs?
<yofel> afiestas: dpkg -S <file> will tell you that
<afiestas> yofel: thanks!
<agateau> hey, stupid question: what would be the deadline for a lightdm-kde package to enter universe?
<yofel> 16th (feature freeze)
<yofel> unless you have a good reason and can file a feature freeze exception. Then it's final freeze
<shadeslayer> yofel: dude, tested packages?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan_: packages up for testing, I'm going to move them to the telepathy PPA over the weekend
<shadeslayer> uhh
<shadeslayer> yofel: can you open Help > About KDE from any KDE application?
<shadeslayer> Is it just me or am I missing a parantheses there
<yofel> not just you....
<yofel> Platform Version 4.8.00 (4.8.0
<shadeslayer> http://wstaw.org/m/2012/02/09/plasma-desktopVX9123.png
<shadeslayer> hahahaha
<agateau> yofel: thanks
<yofel> shadeslayer: installing telepathy, blame people distracting me
<yofel> and xsettings
<shadeslayer> yofel: poke em in the eye
<yofel> on second thought, blame just xsettings
<shadeslayer> yofel: btw presence plasmoid was the wrong arch, so the updated package might not be published yet 
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/~rohangarg/+archive/nightly/+files/plasma-widget-telepathy-presence_0.3.0-0ubuntu1~ppa3_amd64.deb
<yofel> ah
<shadeslayer> use that ^ for amd64
<shadeslayer> yeah, they switched out the internals for a C++ lib
<yofel> it's already ~ppa3 here
<shadeslayer> oh cool
<shadeslayer> I thought LP waited for both binaries to be built
<yofel> uh no, it doesn't
<yofel> else we wouldn't have archive screwup all the time
<shadeslayer> didn't know :)
<shadeslayer> heh
 * yofel looks for something to bang his head against
 * yofel uses the door
<yofel> ok, having a different version of xsettings-kde installed than you originally built for testing sure doesn't help in getting it to work
<yofel> -.-
<yofel> shadeslayer: the plasma widget has no icon
<shadeslayer> uhh
<shadeslayer> yofel: works fine here
<yofel> feel like an empty panel space that I can right click to get an IM menu
<yofel> *feels
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/02/09/plasma-desktopvm9123.png
<shadeslayer> yofel: restart plasma?
<yofel> ...
<shadeslayer> :P
<yofel> well, I'll reboot, my gtk theme is messed up somehow again
<yofel> at least telepathy connected to jabber
<shadeslayer> yay
<yofel> still no icon
<shadeslayer> refresh cache and then restart plasma? :P
<yofel> gtk works again at least
<shadeslayer> heh
<yofel> we sure are becoming an OS for windows switchers
<yofel> "check fixing issues by rebooting works" -> checked
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> sadly true at times
<yofel> nope, dumped kdecache contents and it still doesn't work
<shadeslayer> wth
<yofel> which widget was one supposed to use? I added the presence one
<shadeslayer> yeah that one
<shadeslayer> and the context menu shows up on a right click?
<shadeslayer> try setting your presence to online via the context menu
<yofel> shadeslayer: http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/pics/tel.png
<yofel> changing status doesn't do a thing
<shadeslayer> yofel: try : plasmoidviewer org.kde.telepathy-presence
<yofel> This object could not be created for the following reason: Could not find requested component: org.kde.telepathy-presence
<yofel> plasma-widget-telepathy-presence:
<yofel>   Installed: 0.3.0-0ubuntu1~ppa3
<shadeslayer> absolutely no idea, ask in #kde-telepathy
<shadeslayer> I'm re installing neon as of now
<shadeslayer> O_O
<shadeslayer> htop crashed
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/205988/
<yofel> shadeslayer: where are you installing the telepathy icons btw.?
<yofel> or are those shipped with oxygen-icons?
<shadeslayer> nope, see kde-telepathy-data ( that's where they are shipped iirc )
<yofel> hm, yeah, that's installed
<shadeslayer> dunno why they don't show up for you ... 
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> yofel: remove the plasmoid, quit plasma, start it from console and re add it again
<shadeslayer> looking for debug output
<apachelogger> perhaps your cache is broken
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah, but I think he refreshed his cache
<yofel> I already dumped /var/tmp/kdecache-yofe completely...
<yofel> l
<shadeslayer> is that the same as kbuildsycoca4 --noincremental?
<yofel> no idea, but *that* didn't help either
<shadeslayer> any debug output on the konsole?
<yofel> nothing about telepathy
<yofel> except some jabber connection logs in xsession-errors
<BluesKaj> yofel,  what's the actual telepathy package name in the repos ?
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: there isn't one in the repos yet
<yofel> BluesKaj: that's from shadeslayer's ppa:rohangarg/nightly
<BluesKaj> I'm curious to try it
<shadeslayer> but I have 0.3 packages in : ppa:rohangarg/nightly 
<shadeslayer> meta package is kde-telepathy
<BluesKaj> ok thanks , I'll check it out, shadeslayer , yofel
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: please report any borkage
<shadeslayer> yofel: no luck yet?
<yofel> I'm just installing it on my eeePC
<yofel> that system is less broken than my thinkpad
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer,  well ,yes , but i have figure telepathy out first ..never used it :)
<BluesKaj> have to
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: it's quite simple :)
<yofel> ah well, i386 not built yet
<yofel> maybe that's the issue here too
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer,  what about the suggested packages , are they necessary for a proper install ?
<yofel> and telepathy crashed
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: hmm .... I'd say you need them if you want more than just Jabber
<shadeslayer> like some provide ICQ
<shadeslayer> MSN, etc 
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer,  ok thanks..not much of a jabber user 
<shadeslayer> :)
<BluesKaj> tried jabber waaay back in my w98 days , and there wasn't much action then 
<BluesKaj> heh, forgoten all my IM accts, haven't used them for long time , msn especially
<BluesKaj> oh well , so much for telepathy :)
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer,  sorry , telepathy isn't for me :(
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: what happened?
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: because we might replace the defauly IM client in the future
<BluesKaj> my accts are all expired with msn etc
<shadeslayer> and KDE Telepathy is a strong contender
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: uh, so renew them?
<BluesKaj> I use google talk directly in the  browser , to talk with my family ...they're all on igoogle 
<shadeslayer> oh ok
<yofel> shadeslayer: btw. how do I tell telepathy to start connected?
<shadeslayer> yofel: like at boot?
<yofel> well yeah, on login
<shadeslayer> I don't think you can do that just now
<yofel> -.-
<shadeslayer> login -> click the plasmoid -> set status as online
<shadeslayer> yofel: file a bug?
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> yofel: altho, you seem to have alot of problems with the app itself
<yofel> yeah
<shadeslayer> and I don't even know why it doesn't accept contacts
<shadeslayer> d_ed says it's supposed to be working
<yofel> wait, I'll purge my settings
<yofel> *telepathy* settings
<yofel> where does that even put it's settings o.O?
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> I don't think we have alot of settings
<shadeslayer> yofel: it's probably called ktp-foo
<yofel> found something in .cache
<yofel> ah
<shadeslayer> whee
<shadeslayer> yofel: something is broken in adding contacts
<yofel> I'm just installing on my eeePC now that i386 is published
<yofel> wtf
<yofel> I think I saw the icon for a split second when adding the widget before it went away here
<Riddell> golly KDE is still the most popular amongst the geeks who read this website http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/2011-linuxquestions-org-members-choice-awards-95/desktop-environment-of-the-year-919888/
<yofel> anyway
 * yofel gets back to xsettings
<Riddell> and xfce is way up there, poor old gnome
<apachelogger> yofel: all that time
<apachelogger> you could have learned C Glib GTK+ and fixed gtk
<yofel> 1) I already know somewhat 2) not really 3) please spare me
<apachelogger> u lazy :*
<yofel> :P
<BluesKaj> apachelogger,  so what did you think of the rekonq crash backtrace , were there any hints as to the problem there ?
<yofel> hey BarkingFish
<Riddell> rekonq has a new edition needing packaged
<Riddell> no use looking at backtraces until that's done
<BluesKaj> ok Riddell , thanks,  rekonq needs some work from the way it runs on my setup
<apachelogger> BluesKaj: I think that flash is crashing rekonq
<apachelogger> read 'I know'
<apachelogger> think sounds cooler though
<apachelogger> also it suggest sI do thinking
<apachelogger> Mamarok: departing work nowish
<BluesKaj> apachelogger,  , yeah , it looks that way to me as well
<BluesKaj> apachelogger,  flash wasn't working at all until the latest upgrades to libc6 , here
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: BluesKaj known issues with rekonq and flash btw
<shadeslayer> still exists in the current beta iirc
<shadeslayer> also I found a bug
<shadeslayer> rekonq can't parse http://telepathy.freedesktop.org/wiki/Bugs
<shadeslayer> I see raw html all over the place
<yofel> uname -r
<yofel> bah
<BluesKaj> BBL. other business needs attention
<BarkingFish> yofel! Hi dude, sorry I missed your ping. Didn't realise I was connected to the net.  Musta left the automatic connection enabled in nm-applet :)
<BarkingFish> How you doing?
 * BarkingFish settles down to work, complete with coffee and beef ramen
<yofel> BarkingFish: rather well, at least better than my progress on xsettings-kde
<BarkingFish> ah. You having problems?
<yofel> yeah, why does this C code crash at fclose(): http://paste.kde.org/206132
<shadeslayer> erm
<yofel> hm, I guess in fedore the surrounding code looks different
<yofel> there was another fclose higher up in the code
<yofel> +fedora
<yofel> *fedora
<yofel> note that the surrounding code is horrible
<shadeslayer> yofel: I'd probably use while(!feof(file))
<shadeslayer> and then read in the next line
 * shadeslayer just freed up 6 GB of Disk space
<BarkingFish> Sorry about that, net pinged out. As far as I can see, yofel - there is no reason whatsoever why that code should crash.
<BarkingFish> Any chance you could direct me to the rest of the code which goes with it please? I'd like to see it in the context of what it's worked in with.
<yofel> BarkingFish: dget https://launchpad.net/~yofel/+archive/ppa/+files/xsettings-kde_0.12.3-0ubuntu1%7Eppa1.dsc
<yofel> xsettings-kde.c line 456
<BarkingFish> thanks
<shadeslayer> alright, I'm off to bed, cya
<yofel> gn
<BarkingFish> night shadeslayer :)
<shadeslayer> altho, I'm interested in why you get that crash
<BarkingFish> i'll pick through it shadeslayer and see if I can twig what the heck is up with it.
<BarkingFish> anyone remember what the operand is for getting tar to undo a tar.bz2?
<BarkingFish> I know it's -zvxf for a tar.gz
<yofel> j for bzw, but in this case just dpkg-source -x <dscfile>
<yofel> *j for bz2
<yofel> tar xf should also just work
<BarkingFish> okies, thanks
<BarkingFish> long time since I've used tar on a cli :)
<Darkwing> Riddell: ping
<BarkingFish> ok, got it open, yofel - I'm taking a peek now
<BarkingFish> Does it compile OK, yofel, or do you get any errors & warnings?
<yofel> I get glib deprecation warnings, but that's all
<yofel> and it compiles, just crashes
<shadeslayer> BarkingFish: it free's buffer and then uses buffer agin
<shadeslayer> *again
<shadeslayer> is that even valid?
<shadeslayer> doesn't free deallocate the memory
<Riddell> Darkwing: hi
<yofel> well, buffer is char *buffer = NULL in the first place
<shadeslayer> so, shouldn't you allocate memory before using it?
<Darkwing> Riddell: greetings, What is the bandwidth of your ec2 monthy?
<Darkwing> Monthly
<yofel> shadeslayer: man 3 getline says it automatically allocates the memory
<yofel> although there might be a memory leak there if anything
<shadeslayer> okay, I usually use fgets
<yofel> also I didn't write that, that's (C) fedora
<shadeslayer> hehe
<yofel> more like (C) Kevin
<shadeslayer> more like (C) Red Hat
<Riddell> Darkwing: it's ec2, there's as much bandwidth as is needed but it costs per MB
<shadeslayer> and Mandriva
<Darkwing> Riddell: I was asking more of what is used.
<Riddell> Darkwing: I can charge canonical up to some limit, dunno what it is, quite generous, maybe $300
<Darkwing> A month?
<Riddell> Darkwing: it's not enough to be hosting ISOs etc
<Riddell> Darkwing: yes, at a guess
<yofel> shadeslayer: see gdb http://paste.kde.org/206150
<Riddell> Darkwing: oh "Canonical/Ubuntu, will be refunded as an expense for up to US $100 per calendar month (to a maximum of US $300 in one year) "
<Riddell> not so much then
<Riddell> can't host files
<Darkwing> We going to loose the build farm when you leave the Kubuntu project?
<shadeslayer> huh
<Riddell> Darkwing: I'll still be able to start ec2 instances for you when I'm around
<Riddell> up to that limit
<shadeslayer> yofel: possibly the fd gets corrupted
<yofel> by... what?
<shadeslayer> by some other concurrent operation?
<yofel> hm
<yofel> well,  this *is* threaded
<shadeslayer> you could use a exclusive lock on the file
<shadeslayer> trolololol
<shadeslayer> yofel: yeah I'd really recommend exclusively locking it
<Darkwing> Riddell: Ahh, I was looking at dedicated servers last night.
<Darkwing> I was just wondering what our build farms needed.
<shadeslayer> 'x' iirc
<shadeslayer> "Open the file exclusively (like the O_EXCL flag of open(2)). If the file already exists, fopen() fails, and sets errno to EEXIST. This flag is ignored for fdopen()."
<shadeslayer> uh ...
 * shadeslayer wonders what one needs to get a exclusive read lock on the file
<Riddell> Darkwing: we don't have a build farm at the moment
<Riddell> Darkwing: I want to make scripts to use ec2 to build KDE SC
<Riddell> but don't know if I'll have time/energy
<Riddell> shadeslayer wants to do something similar but we haven't talked about it yet
<shadeslayer> me and yofel are going to start drawing up specs next week
<shadeslayer> and possibly start implementing it
<Riddell> "FW: Kubuntu Status" on kubuntu-devel, your first test at community management :)
<shadeslayer> yofel: try applying the bt on all threads
<shadeslayer> oh and try breaking at line 450
<shadeslayer> and stepping through it one by one
<yofel> I'm doing something else
<yofel> renaming
<shadeslayer> heh :P
<yofel> as there are 2 places with fopen() here
<shadeslayer> yeah
<yofel> one more file pointer won't hurg
<yofel> *hurt
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> yofel: what the hell is this anyway?
<yofel> xsettings
<yofel> for KDE
<yofel> the X is already making this horrible, the part of it where it sets GTK stuff and uses a glib main loop pales in comparison
<shadeslayer> well, yeah, but how does this relate to oxygen-gtk3?
<yofel> it sets Net/ThemeName which is parsed by both gtk2 and 3, so should set the theme for both
<shadeslayer> heh, it uses a GMainLoop? :P
<yofel> g_main_loop_run (loop);
<shadeslayer> fun
<Darkwing> Riddell: would 2GB RAM and 1TB HD space be enough for a build farm?
<shadeslayer> yofel: how do I crash it?
<yofel> crashes here the moment I run it, as long as you have "gtk-theme-name" in your gtkrc (just go to kcm-gtk, select oxygen-gtk again and click apply)
<yofel> great, if I throw the fclose(file); file=NULL; a few lines above out of the code it doesn't crash
<yofel> ...
<shadeslayer> where do you throw them?
<shadeslayer> The thing doesn't even start here
<yofel> as in?
<yofel> line 433ff is what I commented out
<shadeslayer> as in , I see 3 threads being created
<yofel> well, it's a background process
<yofel> except it doesn't crash for you...
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> it doesn't crash then :P
<shadeslayer> hahah :P
<yofel> can you pastebin your gtkrc
<yofel> ?
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://paste.kde.org/206156
<shadeslayer> that's .gtkrc-2.0-kde4
 * yofel makes some coffee
<yofel> this is stupid
<shadeslayer> whut happened?
<yofel> nothing, just that I don't get why this works for you
<shadeslayer> magic
<Darkwing> its works and you're stumped? 
<Riddell> Darkwing: yes but it depends on the CPU
<yofel> shadeslayer: I'm not sure if I'm an idiot, or gcc is compiling junk. If I move the fclose out of the if (file) it doesn't crash
<shadeslayer> lolwot
<yofel> doesn't matter if it's before or after the if block, it only crashes when it's *inside* it
<Darkwing> Riddell: Atom 1.20ghz
<shadeslayer> yofel: so it works when it's in the if(password) block?
<yofel> sec
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> I think the fclose should be outside the if(file) block
<yofel> shadeslayer: this doesn't crash, but obviously doesn't work either http://paste.kde.org/206162
<shadeslayer> because you open the file and if file = -1, then isn't it still open?
<shadeslayer> yofel: try : http://paste.kde.org/206168/
<Riddell> Darkwing: single core?  that's probably too slow
<yofel> shadeslayer: crash
<shadeslayer> boom
<shadeslayer> yeah, was just testing out a theory, turns out I'm wrong 
<yofel> hm, reliably crashes as lons as getline() is before fclose()
<Darkwing> Riddell: This one would be better. i5 quad core 2.66Ghz, 2TB HD, 16GB RAM, 100mbit connection, unmetered dedicated bandwidth $95USD month.
<shadeslayer> Darkwing: setting up a build server for work?
 * DasKreech hugs apoi 
<shadeslayer> yofel: no idea, can't really say, libc6 is all sorts of screwed up
<Darkwing> shadeslayer: I was thinking for all of us... plus, having a dedicated server for the things I'm using my home server for.
<DasKreech> bah
<Darkwing> Prolly setup OBS
<shadeslayer> ^ :P
 * DasKreech hugs apachelogger II: The Huggination
<shadeslayer> Darkwing: I have a server as well, the only problem is bandwidth
<shadeslayer> it's right in the next room, 1 Mbps connection :P
<yofel> if you tell me how to install OBS on my server I might give it a try
<Darkwing> shadeslayer: it's 10TB Bandwidth at 100mbit, after 10TB it gets trunked to a 10mbit conection.
<Darkwing> *Connection
<shadeslayer> Darkwing: but why ?
<yofel> my upload bandwith would probably not survive you downloading packages though
<shadeslayer> I mean, is this just for test builds?
<Darkwing> shadeslayer: OBS is a package builder
<shadeslayer> we need delta debs
<yofel> if it's for test builds, we can just use the real OBS for stable releases
<shadeslayer> Darkwing: I know,  but then, what about launchpad?
<yofel> and PPA's aren't *that* unusable
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> do we lose ninjas too?
<yofel> I hope not, but Riddell would have to answer that
<yofel> if we do a dedicated server might be a good idea
<shadeslayer> yeah
<Darkwing> I've been needing a dedicated server for a while. I figured I would share the wealth. :)
<shadeslayer> if we lose ninjas, then we'll need our own server
<Darkwing> $95USD/mo isn't that bad.
<shadeslayer> Darkwing: 95 USD a month isn't bad
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> :P
<Darkwing> I've used the company before.
<shadeslayer> I'm waiting for these guys to get stock : http://buyvm.net/
<shadeslayer> No stock as of now : http://www.doesbuyvmhavestock.com/
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I don't expect so
<shadeslayer> \o/
<Darkwing> http://www.santrex.net/dedicated-servers-france.php
<shadeslayer> okay, really off to sleep
<shadeslayer> nighters
<Kurdistan> hi dear people
<Kurdistan> I have proposal. is it possible to have kde-gtk-config package avaible in the repo and installed by default?
<Kurdistan> it will help a lot to get gtk application look good in Kubuntu. 
<Kurdistan> Right now gtk-application looks terrible and the letters are hard to read
<Kurdistan> take a look: http://packages.netrunner-os.com/pool/main/k/kde-gtk-config/
<Kurdistan> I think does thinks will make Kubuntu even better. 
<Riddell> Kurdistan: ask Aleix Pol if we want it
<ezjd> Hello, am I in right channel to discuss PA for Kubuntu and Kubuntu for ARM? #kubuntu doesn't seem to be :-(
<Kurdistan> Riddell, is he here?
<Riddell> Kurdistan: no
<Riddell> ezjd: probably but I don't know if anyone is about.  what is PA?
<Riddell> oh, Plasma Active, we need someone to take the initiative and package it
<Kurdistan> Riddell, what do you think about this installed by default: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=139643
<Kurdistan> this can help does people that dual-boots ( I am only simple linux user. but for others).
<Riddell> Kurdistan: it needs major QA to ensure it doesn't break users computers.  our CDs are oversized already
<Kurdistan> Riddell, only way to reach him is from mailig-list? I am not a fan of mainling list. :)
<Riddell> Kurdistan: identity.kde.org
<ezjd> My personal interest is in ARM, but I don't mind work on PA for x86 :-) So what is status of Plasma Active in Kubuntu?
<Kurdistan> Riddell, for me cd size does not matter, I wanted kubuntu to be perfect and userfriendly right from start.
<Riddell> ezjd: nothing, we need someone to take the initiative and package it
<Riddell> we have a spec and want it done
<yofel> ezjd: you want to talk to rbelem about ARM, he should know best what needs doing
<yofel> it's just tricky to catch him online
<ezjd> I can help on that. 
<Kurdistan> Riddell, is identity.kde.org chatt place?
<Riddell> Kurdistan: no
<ezjd> yofel: can I reach rbelem by email?
<ezjd> I am not irc guy too :-)
<Riddell> ezjd: first step is to find out what needs packaged and what patches to apply to kde platform, next step is to package it, final step is to make CD images and test and release
<Kurdistan> Riddell, if you know aleix :) it maybe would be easier you can ask him? then I do not need to register (endless registrations) a account.
<yofel> fabo has active on his todo list
<yofel> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-p-kubuntu-active
<yofel> ezjd: rbelem's contact info is on https://launchpad.net/~rbelem
<ezjd> Riddell: I did build PA1 a couple of months ago, and am thinking to start a PPA for PA2 or above but as there is kubuntu-active PPA, I can help that too.
<Riddell> Kurdistan: sorry I'm ill
<Kurdistan> one thing. is it only for me or other, I have problem with plymouth during boot up.
<Kurdistan> when I installed nvidia blobs
<Riddell> ezjd: yeah that would be good
<yofel> ezjd: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-active/+archive/ppa
<Kurdistan> I have tried every tweak out there it does not work. But the good looking kubuntu logo during shutdown looks amazing after all tweaks.
<yofel> not much going on there lately, so I'm not sure what the current status is
<Kurdistan> Riddell, I wish you better health. nothing serious I hope?
<Riddell> sadly yes but I'm recovering
<yofel> Kurdistan: the nvidia blob has no KMS support, thus makes plymouth not bad by letting it work in low-res mode
 * Riddell sleeps
 * yofel sets his tty resolution by hand
<Kurdistan> yofel, okey is it any way to fix it?
<ezjd> Who should I talk to discuss the details about kubuntu active ppa, such as how to develop for it?
<Kurdistan> I have alwayes been able in other buntus to fix it
<yofel> ezjd: rbelem and I think Quintasan_
<yofel> I haven't worked on that at all since last summer due to lack of hardware
<Kurdistan> Riddell, take care my friend. we need to in shape. 
<Kurdistan> *need you
<ezjd> Thanks yofel!
<yofel> Kurdistan: let's move to #kubuntu, this is support
<Kurdistan> bye guys/girls. bed time. 
<apachelogger> is it me or is http://apachelog.wordpress.com/2012/02/07/how-kubuntu-did-not-change/#comment-1618 not really saying anything?
<apachelogger> other than using funny words that one would not be allowed to say in an ubuntu channel
<Riddell> apachelogger: long, rambling, doesn't add anything to the debate, strong language means it could provoke troll responses so feel free to delete it
<em> What is the best way for someone who isn't exceptionally technical, but maybe intermediate, to contribute to Kubuntu?
<Riddell> em: bug triage with some training, ISO and package testing if they can hang around on IRC and take an hour or three when it's needed
<em> Riddell: Okay I will look into it.
<damian> Is anyone free to assist me, I need a question to be cleared up and due to fact I have been looking around google and the ubuntu packaging site even Fedora too; I am still stuck at one command so if all else fails ask.
<Riddell> em: we can add you to our !testers ping if you are likely to be on irc here 
<Riddell> damian: is it about kubuntu development?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: this means our issue is finally solves? kde bug 238303
<ubottu> KDE bug 238303 in http "gzip encoded files show encoded" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=238303
<damian> .
<Riddell> agateau: hmm messageing indicator needs telepathy-kde integration I suspect
<damian> well I would say that I was looking into becoming a packager for kubuntu if that makes any sense, so I started a launcdpad account i spelled that one
<soee> sorry for the same question again but, how the lates builds of 12.04 works ?
<Riddell> soee: alpha 2 works for me
<agateau> Riddell: indeed, would be nice
<Riddell> damian: then ask it and maybe someone will answer (I'm somewhat ill)
<soee> Riddell, "stable" as it can be at this stage ?
<Riddell> soee: alpha 2 works for me
<soee> ;]
<soee> Riddell, ok thank you
<em> Riddell: Yes I'm always here.
<Riddell> Tm_T: please add em to !testers
<em> Riddell: Sometimes Im not at the keyboard but if I were Id like to get pinged.
<damian> ok thanks,well I was trying to do the gpg --send-keys command, but no matter what I keep getting the WARNING nothing exported; I added the keyserver even --keyserver command as well, but nothing just the same error.
<damian> is there something I am doing wrong?
<Riddell> damian: dunno sorry, check that gpg --list-keys lists anything
<Riddell> try using kgpg
<Riddell> try asking on a mailing list if irc doesn't help
<Tm_T> aye aye sir
<damian> lol I got it wrong information I was following thanks for your assistance and get well soon.
<damian> yea got to figure out the mailing list thing too "Uncharted water indeed"
<BarkingFish> yofel: In relation to xsettings-kde, I've been through it three times now and still can't see where it's going wrong
<yofel> nvm, I'll look at this tomorrow
<Tm_T> Riddell: done
<yofel> worst case we I go with plan b
<BarkingFish> which is?
<yofel> use the gtk ini file
<yofel> not kde specific, but at least works reliably
<Riddell> damian: to be a packager there are plenty of guides of varying levels of usefulness, but mostly you need to study exiting simple packages then make your own simple package
 * yofel is off to bed - good night
<Riddell> and ask here if stuck
<Riddell> night yofel 
<Riddell> some of us are already in bed :)
<BarkingFish> bbfn yofel
<BarkingFish> let me know how you get on with the gtk ini, if you're still stuck I'm about most of tomorrow
<Riddell> anything we should put in the release team weekly meeting?  I think it's a case of "nothing useful this week"
<apachelogger> Riddell: yofel has yet to succeed in making gtk useful, we propose dropping it from the archive due to sillyness :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: dropping gtk from the archive, I'm all for it but the ubuntu desktop people might complain :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: well, you can still bring it up :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: oh you mean for the release meeting?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> that has impact on the release quality of kubuntu after all, I guess
<Riddell> ok will do
<apachelogger> perfect, now I can go to bed or something
<apachelogger> oh, I could watch some doctor who first
<Riddell> surely you've watched them all before
<Riddell> if you really want your fix you'd listen to the dr who radio plays on radio 4 extra
<Riddell> 21:06 < Kurdistan> I have proposal. is it possible to have kde-gtk-config package avaible in the repo and installed by default?
<Riddell> apol: question for you ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: problem is that I might fall asleep then :)
<apol> maybe too late?
<apol> Riddell: it's definitely possible
<apol> today i've been contacted by a debian developer who is meaning to package it
<Riddell> apol: what's the advantage over the gtk kcm we already have?
<apol> Riddell: it has previews and gtk3 support
<apol> also icons, I think the current doesn't have
<apol> and it lets you download themes from gnome-look too
<Riddell> sounds like we want it
<Riddell> just needs someone to do it :)
 * apachelogger points out that it would be cool to name it kde-config-gtk to be in line with the debian policy regarding kcm naming :)
<apachelogger> uh oh
<apachelogger> apol: I was wondering why the tarball is so big... it contains a build folder, I guess that is not intentional? 
<apol> apachelogger: what tarball?
<apol> Riddell: what needs to be done exactly?
<apol> apachelogger: well if there's a build directory that's definitely unintentinal
<apol> anyhow the way to get the source is kde:kde-gtk-config :P
<Riddell> apol: package it, test, upload, get archive admin to review, get it into main, put into seed, all by next thursday
<apol> oh wow
<apachelogger> makes you wonder
<apol> Riddell: I'll ping you tomorrow then :p
<apachelogger> all that and yet rekonq on 11.10 manages t ocrash once a day :P
<Riddell> :)
 * apol is going to sleep then
<Riddell> apachelogger: new version for the packaging!
<apachelogger> that doesn't help 1110 now, does it? :P
<Riddell> a backport/SRU might
#kubuntu-devel 2012-02-10
<Darkwing> Riddell: ping
<Darkwing> nigelb: ping
<nigelb> Darkwing: pong. I see your email.
 * ejat pokes nigelb :)
<nigelb> hey ejat 
<ejat> hows ya day ?
<nigelb> going to be long. I need to run around for some event related logistics.
<Darkwing> nigelb: I was going to ask for your email but I got it. 
<nigelb> :)
<Darkwing> yay. new big bang theory. obbligatos
<Darkwing> bbl
<Darkwing> damn auto correct
<yofel> apoi: put the new kde-gtk-config on my todo list, as I was working on gtk3 anyway
<yofel> tab fail, sry
<yofel> I've looked it kde-gtk-config for a moment yesterday, seems to work ok, but haven't looked at it codewise
<yofel> I'll write up the changes for startkde today (as settings.ini need the same initial creation as gtkrc)
<yofel> *needs
<amichair_> afiestas: didn't see u here for a few days... is there a fix you'd like me to try to the suspend bug?
<amichair_> afiestas: btw, I've experimented and confirmed my suspicion: suspend works ok until the first time an external monitor is connected - after that, it never works when the lid is closed (event after the monitor is later disconnected)
<apachelogger_> yofel: gtk just needs fixing!!$!! :P
<apachelogger> Tm_T: isn't that a compatibility package?
<apachelogger> transitional or what w ecall it :P
<Tm_T> apachelogger: could be, just noticed a 3rd-party package depend on it
<apachelogger> yes, they do that :P
<apachelogger> perhaps you should inform the 3rd party to update their package :P
<apachelogger> this qt4-gui is not around forever :P
<apachelogger> !find libqt4-gui
<ubottu> Found: libqt4-gui
<apachelogger> !info libqt4-gui
<ubottu> libqt4-gui (source: qt4-x11): transitional package for Qt 4 GUI runtime libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.4-0ubuntu8.1 (oneiric), package size 8 kB, installed size 128 kB (Only available for any all)
<apachelogger> yeah, that is transitional
<apachelogger> the earlier they change to the prper package, the better for them
<Tm_T> yup
<Kurdistan> hi dear user. there is some thing missing when upgrading to kde 4.8.0 for me in kwin. even if I can se them in kwinrc.
<Kurdistan> bug?
<Tm_T> something?
<Kurdistan> http://imgur.com/UyFJO
<Kurdistan> functional check is not there
<Kurdistan> nor direct rending option
<Tm_T> Kurdistan: AFAIK it's intended
<Kurdistan> Tm_T, did not understand your last comment.
<Tm_T> Kurdistan: as far as I can tell, it's intended that functional check and accompanying options are gone from the configuration UI
<Kurdistan> Tm_T, okey then it is not bug then :).
<Tm_T> atleast that's how I recall it was planned
<Kurdistan> maybe not they wanted people to not to break there system if they play
<Kurdistan> it can easily be config. in kwinrc. but gui is always easiest :).
<apachelogger> functional checks?
<apachelogger> ah, functionality check?
<Kurdistan> apachelogger, exactly. :)
<apachelogger> yeah, that was removed
<apachelogger> it works or it doesn't :P
<Kurdistan> apachelogger, also direct rending option?
<Kurdistan> apachelogger, not always true. when I enabled kwin effect to start at boot I can get error message even if effects works. 
<Tm_T> Kurdistan: what error message?
<apachelogger> that is a driver bug then and should be fixed there
<apachelogger> direct rendering is always on 
<Kurdistan> apachelogger, yes it is more driver bug.
<Kurdistan> Tm_T, that effects does not work. does I have enabled.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: stateness in rekonq is wrong
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: the back button only becomes active *after* a new page was loaded
<apachelogger> whereas it should be active after the old page was left (that is immediately after clicking a link for example)
<apachelogger> naturally back then cancels the loading
<apachelogger> and goes back
<Kurdistan> Does Aleix visit the channel?
<Kurdistan> wanted to ask him about two package I think should be installed by default. One of the package is not in the repo.
<Kurdistan> kde-gtk-config is really important if kubuntu wants a serious impression. espacially the lack of gtk integration we are wll aware of with kubuntu.
<Riddell> Kurdistan: yes, he's apol_ 
<Riddell> he agrees it should be done
<Kurdistan> Riddell, :) I am happy.
<Kurdistan> Riddell, then I know Kubuntu will rock even more.
<Riddell> it's not as simple as that, it needs someone to do it
<Kurdistan> Riddell, do you mean package?
<Kurdistan> packing I mean
<Riddell> package, test, MIR, QA, CD inclusion and resizing
<Kurdistan> package I can help out, but the others I do not know.
<apol_> Kurdistan: hi
<apol_> i'm aleix
<apol_> I have to go now
<apol_> if I can help you, don't hesitate to contact me, either here or by e-mail
<apol_> Riddell: as I said yesterday, there's someone in debian already packaging this
<apol_> can kubuntu use that? how do you guys manage?
<Kurdistan> apoi, hi. nice. I really wanted kubuntu to be the best damn kde distro out there.
<Kurdistan> apoi, I know chakra/arch use it, also kubuntu based netrunner. 
<apol_> :)
<apol_> well, i have to go
<apol_> later!
<Kurdistan> http://packages.netrunner-os.com/pool/main/k/kde-gtk-config/
<Riddell> apol_: yes we can use debian packages
<Riddell> but feature freeze is next week
<apachelogger> '.'
<apachelogger> (Dot.) In the default mode, this matches any character except a newline. If the DOTALL flag has been specified, this matches any character including a newline.
<apachelogger> who makes up stuff like that?!?!1
<Kurdistan> Riddell, when I looked to there debian folder directery and wanted to build from source it did not really work.
<Kurdistan> kde-config-grub2 is in the repo. it also nice tool have installed by default. 
<Kurdistan> for me it is more important then cd size to be honest
<Kurdistan> every tool that can help user to like kubuntu even more is good
<Riddell> that needs more QA than we have capacity for
<Kurdistan> Riddell, what is QA?
<Tm_T> quality assurance
<Tm_T> or in the other words: test, fix, test, fix, test, fix, test... and then find out there's whole group of cases you cannot test yourselves but have serious problems
<Kurdistan> Tm_T, I understand. but if a package is in our repo it should be save
<Tm_T> Kurdistan: every app that do exist on the repositories do help people to like kubuntu even more
<Kurdistan> because why then have it in the repo?
<debfx> Kurdistan: how does kde-gtk-config store the gtk{2,3} theme config?
<Kurdistan> debfx, good to be honest. 
<Kurdistan> debfx, even libreoffice, pavucontrol and stuff like that looks great now.
<debfx> ok :)
<Kurdistan> before libreoffice it was hard to read letters
<debfx> Kurdistan: but where does it store the config?
<Tm_T> Kurdistan: having in repositories doesn't mean it has gone through proper QA
<debfx> we only want to set the gtk theme for kde sessions
<Kurdistan> Tm_T, okey. I have used both for weeks without any problem.
<Kurdistan> debfx, do you wanted I can take screenshot?
<Tm_T> Kurdistan: good, so that's a start (:
<Kurdistan> Tm_T, it have helped people I have helped in swedish ubuntu loco
<debfx> Kurdistan: no, I'm interested into which file it writes the gtk config
<Kurdistan> kde-gtk-config settings look like this: http://imgur.com/GylUW
<Kurdistan> debfx, https://projects.kde.org/projects/playground/base/kde-gtk-config
<debfx> ok, so it writes to ~/gtk-3.0/settings.ini
<debfx> that approach won't work unless apachelogger proposes a patch for gtk3 so it reads from a different config file
<Kurdistan> debfx, are you sure?
<Kurdistan> for me it is .gtkrc-2.0/.gtkrc-2.0-kde4
<Kurdistan> does are related to kde-gtk-config
<debfx> yeah for gtk2 it isn't a problem
<Kurdistan> ~/.config/gtk-3.0  <<--- debfx 
<Kurdistan> debfx, is there any problem if it is in .config directery?
<debfx> Kurdistan: no, but it's a problem that it sets the gtk3 theme for all sessions
<Kurdistan> debfx, and it should not?
<Kurdistan> I do not se the harm or problem with it
<debfx> Kurdistan: it's bad if you use kde and another DE in parallel (xfce, gnome, ...)
<Kurdistan> debfx, I okey. I am only using one DE, maybe thats the reason I have not seen any problem with it.
<Kurdistan> debfx, how common is it if a person wants to run more then one DE if he/she uses Kubuntu?
<debfx> Kurdistan: I don't know but it's something that we have supported so far and I wouldn't want to drop it
<Kurdistan> debfx, okey, we other words it will be impossible to get kde-gtk-config installed by default. can we atleast have it the repo?
<apachelogger> debfx: I do not think we should waste time on making 1% get better GTK theming
<Kurdistan> apachelogger, then kubuntu should remove libreoffice by default.
<apachelogger> particularly since they will not have it because GTK3 is not particularly cross desktop
<Kurdistan> because it looks bad in kubuntu
<apachelogger> I do not see why we should spend time on workaround around GTK dev's inability to consider cross desktop envrionments
<apachelogger> if they do not care, we should not care all that much either TBH
<Kurdistan> apachelogger, I understand you, but then again kubuntu suffers if they have gtk stuff installed and it looks bad.
<Kurdistan> it is impossible to read letters in libreoffice with kubuntu
<apachelogger> screenshot
<Kurdistan> black against black looks ugly
<Kurdistan> apachelogger, I have fixed it, so I do not need it.
<apachelogger> I want a screenshot of the issue
<debfx> LO looks fine with the default color scheme
<Kurdistan> debfx, have your mouse over example "save" and you will notice you can not read save by default in kubuntu.
<Kurdistan> it looks bad.
<Kurdistan> debfx, I can not take screenshot on that.
<Kurdistan> debfx, http://pavel.frimix.se/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/Markering_006.png  it looks like the dark in that picture on the toolbar.
<apachelogger> that is hardly a reason to remove the one and only office suite?!!
<debfx> Kurdistan: works fine for me http://imgbin.org/images/6715.png
<Kurdistan> debfx, it is not the text you write that is the main problem.
<Kurdistan> have your mouse over toolbar
<Kurdistan> over save and you should not be able to read
<Kurdistan> install pavucontrol same there
<Kurdistan> but you guys decide, I know for sure that this is something that effects a lot of user.
<debfx> aha so you are talking about unthemed gtk?
<Kurdistan> I am active in support session in loco
<Kurdistan> debfx, yes.
<debfx> Kurdistan: no one is arguing for having unthemed gtk
<Kurdistan> kde-gtk-config fix the problem but again you guys decide.
<Kurdistan> I know the problem does not existed in mandriva/pclinuxos
<Kurdistan> so they are not effected but kubuntu users are
<debfx> it fixes a problem but introduces another so I think we should first try to get xsettings-kde working
<Kurdistan> debfx, it there is another fix I am glad. my wish is that it will be fixed.
<Kurdistan> what will fix it does not matter for me
<Kurdistan> debfx, I hope you are not offended. I only wanted things to just work for user.
<Kurdistan> then my work :) with support kubuntu/ubuntu in swedish loco will be easier.
<yofel> debfx: with xsettings-kde and the patch from fedore, it doesn't do a thing on my thinkpad(64bit) which might be due to my gtk settings being a mess. On my eeePC (32bit) it crashes at a place where it shouldn't crash (except if it's a thread issue)
<Kurdistan> yofel, you mean fedora patches fix it for you?
<yofel> no, they break it
<yofel> but without them it doesn't do what we want either
<Kurdistan> yofel, maybe we should look what mandriva and pclinuxos have done
<debfx> Kurdistan: don't worry, I'm not offended :)
<debfx> yofel: with the latest xsettigns-kde version?
<Kurdistan> yofel, the problem is not presented there.
<yofel> with 0.12.3 or whatever latest I could find was
<yofel> debfx: package is here if you want to give it a try: https://launchpad.net/~yofel/+archive/ppa/+packages
<Kurdistan> again maybe we should look for xsettings-kde with mandriva/pclinuxos. 
<Kurdistan> if thats the best solution
<debfx> yofel: I think you have the old version of the patch
<debfx> "fix use-after-free bug in my patch" so that could explain the crashes :)
<yofel> talk about me being tired -.-
<yofel> I'll fix that up later
<yofel> thanks
<Kurdistan> debfx, the patch fix the xsetting-kde for you?
<debfx> haven't tried yet
<debfx> eww that package uses cdbs
<Kurdistan> debfx, okey. if it works then we do not need a package outside the repo :).
<yofel> we'll still need a MIR for xsettings-kde then
<debfx> yofel: I've updated the package: http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/xsettings-kde.debdiff
<debfx> seems to work fine
<yofel> doesn't work on my thinkpad, but as I said, my gtk setup is broken here
<yofel> (it uses oxygen-gtk whether I have xsettings running or not)
<debfx> yofel: rm ~/.config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini doesn't work?
<yofel> that's gone already, including any gconf/dconf/gsettings config files that I could fine. Maybe I missed something
<yofel> s/fine/find/
<kubotu> yofel meant: "that's gone already, including any gconf/dconf/gsettings config files that I could find. Maybe I missed something"
<yofel> I'll try this on my eeePC once the package built in my ppa, should work there
<debfx> ok, I've filed a MIr for oxygen-gtk3
<Riddell> debfx: if it doesn't get in by early next week we'll need to poke people and worst case pre-promote it
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<Riddell> skaet: I'm off ill and unlikely to make the meeting later
<apachelogger> Riddell: when is the meeting, shall I attend instead or do we have nothing worth mention anyway?
<Riddell> apachelogger: oh the release team meeting?  if you can stay online for an hour during it yes that would be good
<Riddell> it's in two hours (or is it 2.5 hours?)
<Riddell> mention we haven't done anything much useful, telepathy, rekonq, owncloud, oxygen-gtk3 still to be done before FF
<apachelogger> kk
<apachelogger> can someone pleaes fix bug 810529 before FF
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 810529 in kubuntu-meta (Ubuntu) "[regression] Kubuntu contributors using broken editors" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/810529
<Kurdistan> apachelogger, is FF, firefox?
<yofel> Kurdistan: Feature Freeze
 * apachelogger would totally love to have jira as BTS
<ScottK> apachelogger: release meeting is on.
<yofel> debfx: new xsettings-kde works, but only at login. If I want to change the gtk3 theme I need to change it any logout 
<yofel> *and logout
<debfx> yofel: we could restart xsettings-kde in kcm-gtk ;)
<yofel> true, that helps..
<yofel> folks, welcome grmls, a future potential iso tester
<grmls> hi
<grmls> thx for welcome yofel ;)
<BluesKaj> hi grmls
<grmls> hi BluesKaj 
<apachelogger> welcome grmls
<apachelogger> yofel: you better be finishing the gtk3 stuff, otherwise you will have to explain at the next release meeting why we need an ffe for that stuff
<grmls> thx apachelogger 
<apachelogger> yofel: incidentially enough you will also have to take part for kubuntu :P
<yofel> acknowledged
<debfx> yofel: I guess we should add a comment to kcm-gtk saying that you need to logout for settings to take effect
<yofel> or we actually try to do what you said, but I'll need to read up on how to kill and re-launch a process from Qt then
<yofel> worst case logging out kills it anyway
 * yofel looks at marble patches on packagers
<debfx> yofel: xsettings-kde reloads its config when it receives an kipc x11 event
<debfx> which is apparently the way settings changes were communicated in kde3
<debfx> yofel: http://people.ubuntu.com/~debfx/kcm-gtk-kipc.debdiff
<debfx> seems to work fine for me
<yofel> reading
<yofel> that's it? :O
 * yofel tries
<debfx> good old kde3 technology ;)
<yofel> hehe
 * apachelogger is totally looking forward to 2012, when we will switch to wayland
<yofel> debfx: shipit (kcm-gtk and xsettings-kde)
<yofel> apachelogger: does it already make coffee for me?
<yofel> hm
<yofel> just wondering: could we put a checkbox in ubiquity below the propiertary one that installs our -extra packages that don't fit on the CD?
<BluesKaj> rekonq is constantly refreshing on my setup , it wont hold a zoom that i need for reading fonts on this large monitor 
<debfx> yofel: we should add a kconf update script to remove ~/.kde/env/gtk2-default-theme.rc.sh
<yofel> does it matter? it's not like it breaks anything. But we can drop the copy command for it from startkde at least
<yofel> ah, and we need to add an explicit "gtk-theme-name=oxygen-gtk" to the default gtkrc
<debfx> hm yeah, I guess it doesn't hurt setting the GTKRC variable
<yofel> debfx: ideally xsettings-kde should read $GTK2_RC_FILE anyway, but I don't feel like messing with that even more
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-default-settings/kubuntu-default-settings] Philip Muškovac * 467 * (debian/changelog usr-share/dot-gtkrc-2.0-kde4) set gtk-theme-name in dot-gtkrc-2.0-kde4 so xsettings-kde picks it up
<debfx> how do we currently set oxygen as the default theme?
<yofel> startkde copies the initial rc file from kubuntu-default-settings if it's not there
<yofel> hm, which means for update we would need a script that makes sure gtk-theme-name=  is in there
<debfx> yeah but that doesn't actually set the theme name?
<yofel> *updates
<yofel> well, the default file has:
<yofel> include "/usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0/gtkrc"
<debfx> aha, I guess 'engine "oxygen-gtk"' does that
<apachelogger> debfx: bug 851953
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 851953 in plasma-widget-menubar (Ubuntu) "Rebuild for transition away from desktop file stripping" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/851953
<apachelogger> ScottK: can haz jira for bts? :(
<ejat> apachelogger: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=293264 
<ubottu> KDE bug 293264 in widget-misc "plasma-widget-menubar menus not visible since 02-03 updates" [Normal,Resolved: downstream]
<ejat> is it solve ? 
<apachelogger> dunno
<debfx> apachelogger: what about that bug?
<apachelogger> debfx: can we close them rubbish as all should be rebuilt for sure
<apachelogger> also you should answer that question in the last comment or something
<ejat> im having the same issue with the bug .. 
<apachelogger> ejat: on 11.10?
<ejat> 12.04
 * apachelogger is not on 12.04
<ejat> :(
<apachelogger> works for me on 11.10
<apachelogger> I guess that something in the dbusmenu stuff changed
<apachelogger> ejat: agateau is the guy to talk to
 * ejat ping agateau
<yofel> currently we remove gtk2-default-theme.rc.sh when k-d-s is missing, as that's obsolete now, should we remove the rc file itself?
<yofel> or make xsettings-kde use the env var after all
<debfx> apachelogger: I doubt all those packages have been rebuilt and we still need to figure out how to translate desktop files for projects that don't use the KDE i18n infrastructure
<debfx> yofel: I've uploaded xsettings-kde, could you file the MIR?
<yofel> sure
<apachelogger> debfx: so we should probably get cracking?
<apachelogger> we = you
<debfx> apachelogger: first we need to check what happens to launchpad translations once our packages are demoted
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace] Philip Muškovac * 610 * debian/ (changelog patches/kubuntu_gtk2_engines_oxygen_config.diff) (log message trimmed)
<CIA-42> * kubuntu_gtk2_engines_oxygen_config.diff: - set gtk-theme-name to the current
<CIA-42> value if it's missing in gtkrc-2.0-kde4 - remove gtk2-default-theme.rc.sh on
<yofel> someone review that ^
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-default-settings/kubuntu-default-settings] Philip Muškovac * 468 * (usr-share/gtk2-default-theme.rc.sh debian/changelog) * Drop gtk2-default-theme.rc.sh, not needed anymore
<debfx> yofel: you can simplify it a bit with: if grep -q gtk-theme-name $HOME/.gtkrc-2.0-kde4; then
<debfx> instead of if [ -z "`grep gtk-theme-name ...
<yofel> ah, thanks, didn't know about -q
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace] Philip Muškovac * 611 * debian/patches/kubuntu_gtk2_engines_oxygen_config.diff use a simplier grep query
<debfx> the gtk-theme-name setting could break for custom gtkrc files (e.g. multiple include statements)
<debfx> maybe we should just check if "/usr/share/themes/oxygen-gtk/gtk-2.0/gtkrc" is included and then set the theme to oxygen-gtk
<yofel> hm, should one include more than one gtkrc?
<yofel> but agreed that the check is too lax
<debfx> no, but you can write whatever you want to that file
<jussi> hrm, are we aware that Libre office only shows a generic icon in the taskbar in precise? 
<yofel> debfx: how about this? looks ugly but works for me:
<yofel> echo "\ngtk-theme-name=\"`grep \"include \\\"/usr/share/themes/.*/gtk-2.0/gtkrc\\\"\" $HOME/.gtkrc-2.0-kde4 | c    ut -d/ -f5`\"" >> $HOME/.gtkrc-2.0-kde4
<jussi> (ie. the X with the yellow/orange circle)
<yofel> the .* is lax too though :/
<ScottK> apachelogger: No jira for U.
<debfx> splitting that up into multiple lines might be a good idea :)
<yofel> heh
<debfx> and the amount of character escaping is scary ^^
<debfx> you could use [^/]+ instead of .*
<yofel> now: http://paste.kde.org/263312
<yofel> (untested)
<yofel> the [^/]+ needs egrep
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace] Philip Muškovac * 612 * debian/patches/kubuntu_gtk2_engines_oxygen_config.diff tighten the check on the gtkrc include
<yofel> MIR filed for xsettings-kde
<Darkwing> ScottK: ping
<ScottK> Darkwing: pong
<schnelle> guy, is anybody alowed to write to kubuntu-devel mailing list?
<schnelle> *guys
<schnelle> i mean can i (user) write to kubuntu-devel mailing list? 
<Riddell> schnelle: yes, if it's about kubuntu development
<Riddell> and if you're subscribed
<schnelle> Riddell: ok thanks. I will write and explain everything. It is about this bug (look at my last comment) : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/qt4-x11/+bug/911733
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 911733 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "Patch Qt to fix annoying KDE bug 275469 (ghost taskbar entries)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ejat> Riddell: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=293264
<ubottu> KDE bug 293264 in widget-misc "plasma-widget-menubar menus not visible since 02-03 updates" [Normal,Resolved: downstream]
<ejat> resolved downstream mean in ubuntu ?
<ejat> sorry kubuntu?
<yofel> ejat: downstream means us, right
<yofel> except that those packages are from gnumdk?
<ejat> so its fixed? 
<yofel> no idea?
<yofel> I don't use it
<yofel> ejat: the packages in the bug aren't from us though
<yofel> 4.8.0b-11.10ubuntu1~gnumdk10 != 4:4.8.0b-0ubuntu1~oneiric1~ppa1
<ejat> btw .. yofel r u in precise or still oneiric ?
<yofel> right now I'm on precise
 * ejat just want to know .. if i opening quassel for example .. there is no menu bar ? 
<ejat> but some other apps got it .. 
<yofel> my menu bar is there. in *quassel*
<ejat> like kontact .. 
<yofel> I don't use that widget
<ejat> is it install by default ? 
<ejat> since i remember .. i didnt install that widget .. so to so call "resolved" it .. by removing the widget ? 
<yofel> I think it is
<ejat> owh ok .. will try it shortly since i just logout and now in unity .. 
<ejat> but .. if by installing that widget .. to triger the menu bar is by using krunner? 
 * ejat ping agateau
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace] Philip Muškovac * 613 * debian/patches/kubuntu_gtk2_engines_oxygen_config.diff the check needs to be inverted here
#kubuntu-devel 2012-02-11
<apachelogger> afiestas: didn't you have a patch for bug 898390
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 898390 in KDE Base Workspace "krandr-tray doesn't restore monitor arrangement on startup" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/898390
<apachelogger> "Follow feature freeze"
<apachelogger> I think I need to write you people a 101 on how to write work items :P
<Kurdistan> hi channel
<apachelogger> [kubuntu-members] Make sure https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Bugs/Reporting is up to date and easily found from kubuntu.org: TODO
<apachelogger> [kubuntu-members] Document on above wiki page which packages are kubuntu specific: TODO
<apachelogger> that is wrong
<apachelogger> the reporting stuff should not be on the wiki to begin with
<Kurdistan> gnumdk is netrunner repo?
<Kurdistan> I think so
<apachelogger> gnumdk?
<Kurdistan> apachelogger, https://launchpad.net/~gnumdk/+archive/ppa
<yofel> apachelogger: where should it be?
<Kurdistan> apachelogger, it was dicsussion about gnumdk.
<Kurdistan> and I think he have some to do with kubuntu based netrunner
<yofel> ah, you mean ejat
<Kurdistan> yofel, exactly.
<yofel> yeah, looks like it was the package from there
<apachelogger> yofel: help.ubuntu
<yofel> apachelogger: well, *that* links to our page
<apachelogger> wiki = contributors
<apachelogger> help = users
<yofel> ah wait
<yofel> right
<yofel> agreed
<Kurdistan> I will be much more in kubuntu channel then before
<Kurdistan> thats what I can give right now and easy packing
 * yofel hugs Kurdistan
<Kurdistan> only problem is uni :)
<Kurdistan> but when I have time I will be here 
<Kurdistan> yofel, thats least I can do.
<Kurdistan> kubuntu and kde is growing inside me 
<Kurdistan> I got loved with kde in 4.6.5
<Kurdistan> if we can fix smal issue with kubuntu, it will på top of the top.
<afiestas> apachelogger: mope
<afiestas> *nope
<apachelogger> afiestas: go fix it then :P
<afiestas> nah
<apachelogger> I mean, it worked before 4.8 (at least for markey) so the regression cannot that big
<apachelogger> though rather annoying impact
<afiestas> I didn't broke it :p
<Kurdistan> what is the regression?
<yofel> screen resolution getting reset on every login
<Kurdistan> yofel, hmm. is it "kubuntu" specific or upstream?
<yofel> upstream from what I know
<Kurdistan> yofel, oki.
<Kurdistan> hmm it seems one http://i.imgur.com/2u5qd.jpg is affected of this bug
<Kurdistan> and this person does not use nvidia beta drivers
<Kurdistan> latest stable nvidia with kde 4.8.0
<Kurdistan> starting to think it can be kde/kubuntu bug
<Kurdistan> problem accure when log in and log out
<yofel> Kurdistan: hm, thinking of it, I've seen a black background issue in gtk apps sometimes, but it's like totally random and usually fixed by rebooting
<yofel> it doesn't affetc Qt though
<yofel> *affect
<Kurdistan> yofel, yes it fixes with reboot
<Kurdistan> or restarting x
<Kurdistan> yofel, will try tomorrow if it effects qt
<Kurdistan> bye channel. sleep.
<Kurdistan> yofel, you hade right my friend this bug only effects gtk application.
<yofel> lol
<yofel> even ubuntu's software center agrees that KDE apps are supreme :D
<yofel> http://people.ubuntu.com/~yofel/pics/softcent.png
<Kurdistan> yofel, is there any bug-report about this?
<yofel> no idea, I haven't filed one because I couldn't figure any way out how to reliably reproduce that
<Kurdistan> yofel, I have just reproduce it.
<Kurdistan> is seems 3 person include me are all nvidia users also
<yofel> ...
<yofel> well, same for me
<Kurdistan> yofel, can you log in/out let say 3 time?
<Kurdistan> this will happen then
<yofel> hm, ok
<yofel> oh fun, happened on first logout
<yofel> now what to file a bug against.....
<Kurdistan> yofel, then this is a kde bug and not nvidia
<yofel> well, file it against oxygen-gtk, maybe they'll know where to look
<yofel> except that this isn't theme specific at all
<yofel> could be a bug in gtk as well
<yofel> but then it would be gtk2 and gtk3
 * yofel is clueless
<Kurdistan> yofel, same here. 
<Kurdistan> yofel, only fix is restart computer or restarting x.
<yofel> hm
 * yofel kills kdm
<Kurdistan> yofel, you think it can be kdm related?
<yofel> fixed
<yofel> hm
<yofel> as I said, I don't know. It could be anything that's related to gtk rendering
<Kurdistan> can some one with other gaphical card test it?
<Kurdistan> let se if it is nvidia only
<Kurdistan> yofel, you are also running kde 4.8.0?
<yofel> 4.8 precise
<yofel> ah wait, I've an intel card in my eeePC
<Kurdistan> yofel, okey, this can be kde 4.8.0 bug
<yofel> I don't think so
 * yofel throws the nvidia driver off his system
<Kurdistan> yofel, I am chatting with slackware user now. let see if he have the same issue.
<Kurdistan> yofel, this bug did not effect your eeePC with intel?
<yofel> now let's see if I can reproduce this with nouveau without locking my GPU up...
<Kurdistan> yofel, hehe good luck.
 * yofel files a bug against nvidia
<Kurdistan> yofel, so this was nvidia specific?
<Kurdistan> you are a angel
<yofel> intel: unreproducable, nouveau: unreproducable, nvidia 290: breaks after 1 or 2 tries
<Kurdistan> yofel, remenber to mention
<Kurdistan> also latest nvidia beta driver 295.17 breaks it
<yofel> hm....
<yofel> now I need a working browser that I can file this with...
<yofel> -.-
<yofel> konqueror to the rescue :D
<Kurdistan> yofel, hehe
<yofel> hm
<Kurdistan> yofel, same problem with konqueror?
<yofel> no, but some Qt applications are affected after all
<yofel> ksnapshot looks broken here
<Kurdistan> yofel, hmm. that was intressting.
<yofel> but I can't find a patter there. ksnapshot is rendered like dolphin from your snaphot, but everything else seems fine
<yofel> *pattern
 * yofel digs throug nvnews
<Kurdistan> yofel, can not find anything useful from nvnews
<yofel> hm, why am I getting an nspluginviewer crash when I don't even have the wrapper installed o.O
<yofel> ah, that's part of konqueror-nsplugins
<Kurdistan> yofel, did you write bug-report for this to nvidia (nvnews)?
<yofel> sry, filed a bug about nspluginviewer firt
<yofel> *first
<Kurdistan> yofel, take your time.
<Kurdistan> I wonder if this is nvidia+kde 4.8.0 specific or not.
<yofel> IIRC I've seen that with 4.7 too, so I rather thing it's an issue with the recent nvidia blobs
<yofel> trying an older one might work, but X in precise is too new for that I think
<yofel> on oneiric you could have a chance
<yofel> Kurdistan: I've given up on nvnews. I'm horrible with captchas, add what you want on bug 930614
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 930614 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "Background in gtk applications is rendered wrong after logging out in KDE" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/930614
<Kurdistan> yofel, thx like I mention also 295.17 (beta) drivers are effected
<yofel> sure, and set the bug to confirmed while you're at it
<Kurdistan> yofel, will do. lets se my password for launchpad.
<Kurdistan> yofel, so fixed my password. now I will confirmed.
<Kurdistan> yofel, done.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: I'm moving the telepathy kde packages into the team ppa
<yofel> now... what did I want to do again when I woke up...
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Kurdistan> hi BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> hey Kurdistan
<Kurdistan> BluesKaj, you had nvidia card?
<BluesKaj> yes
<Kurdistan> https://launchpad.net/bugs/930614
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 930614 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "Application rendering broken after logging out in KDE" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BluesKaj> I haven't had any problems Kurdistan , and I have nvidia on 2 pcs runnining 12.04
<Kurdistan> BluesKaj, have you tried login out/in
<Kurdistan> ? 2-3 times in road
<BluesKaj> i did yesterday
<Kurdistan> BluesKaj, okey intressting. 
<Kurdistan> it affects me, yofel and some user in swedish loco.
<Kurdistan> we all have kde 4.8.0 and nvidia cards
<yofel> BluesKaj: used any GTK stuff after that?
<yofel> as this mostly affects gtk
<BluesKaj> yofel,  yes , synaptic, it doesn't accept text in the qquick search box , so one has to use the seperate search , but otherwise I haven't noticed anyhing
<Tm_T> afiestas hmmm
<BluesKaj> I can try relogging in 
<schnelle> Kurdistan, yofel: I am using opensorce ati drivers and I don't have that problems.
<BluesKaj> schnelle,  this is nvidia
<schnelle> but for me logout on opensorce ati drivers doesn't work by default
<yofel> schnelle: yeah, seems to be nvidia blob only
<Kurdistan> schnelle, it seems not effecting intel and ati then.
<Kurdistan> only blob so far
<Tm_T> afieastas' appmenu-"hud" thingy doesn't seem to work here /:
<BluesKaj> ok ,brb I hope
<schnelle> yes, but i want to say, by default logout doesn't work for me since... mmm ever. I have to edit kdmrc file and uncomment "TerminateServer=true" line
<schnelle> so you can try to uncomment that line, reboot for change to take effect, and then logout/login to see does this tweak helps
<yofel> that'll help
<yofel> as we know that killing X helps
<schnelle> yofel: why kubuntu doesn't ship this line uncommented by default? 
<schnelle> for many ati opensource users (and intel) logout doesn't work by default
<schnelle> untill TerminateServer=true is uncommented
<yofel> rephrase that: why does KDE ship that with false as default
<Kurdistan> is there a fix for this?
<yofel> Kurdistan: well, see what schnelle just said, and tell that the other person that's affected
<Kurdistan> yofel, will try that. 
<schnelle> KUrdistan: you have to reboot after uncommeting the "TerminateServer=true" line
<BluesKaj> all seems fine here , but I don't use much GTK , so I guess I'm not much help :)
<yofel> apachelogger: what happened to your plymouth stuff?
<Kurdistan> schnelle, thx will do.
<schnelle> will precise use kdm or lightdm?
<yofel> kdm I guess
<yofel> I have no idea what the progress on lightdm is
<Kurdistan> it this will fix the issue should we have this from start in 12.04?
<Kurdistan> *if this
<yofel> well, I would have to talk to the kdm devs why this is false in the first place, then see if we can consider that
<schnelle> in my experience, with ati and nvidia proprietary drivers, logout works, with opensource drivers i have to uncomment that line to make logout work
<yofel> works fine with nouveau and intel
<Kurdistan> schnelle, my uncomment you mean remove # and were is kdmrc?
<schnelle> yes
<yofel> kdmrc is /etc/kde4/kdm/kdmrc
<Kurdistan> I can not find it in .kde
<Kurdistan> I see wrong dire... :)
<Kurdistan> schnelle, I do not even have TerminateServer=true in kdmrc
<schnelle> very strange
<yofel> Kurdistan: can you pastebin your kdmrc?
<schnelle> i have it on all my installations
<Kurdistan> yofel, I will do.
<Kurdistan> yofel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/837832/
<yofel> Kurdistan: add the setting to the [X-:*-Core] section
<Riddell> ideas and mentors needed for KDE..
<Riddell> 13:36 < Teo`> Everyone, GSoC 2012 ideas time! If you have an idea that you want to see implemented by a student during GSoC, don't keep it to  yourself :D Please add it to the Ideas page http://community.kde.org/GSoC/2012/Ideas
<Kurdistan> yofel, why does not I have this but schnelle ?
<yofel> Kurdistan: no idea, your file doesn't have much to do with the default one
<yofel> Kurdistan: see mine: http://paste.kde.org/278678
<Kurdistan> yofel, damn that was real different
<shadeslayer> I added one
<shadeslayer> :P
<Kurdistan> yofel, http://paste.ubuntu.com/837840/
<Kurdistan> it should like this?
<schnelle> Kurdistan, yofel: yes mine looks line yofel's too
<yofel> I think yes
<schnelle> *like
<Kurdistan> thats wierd yours like different from mine
<Kurdistan> brb rebooting
<Kurdistan> and testing :)
<BluesKaj> yofel,  your looks like a conf file 
<BluesKaj> yours
<Kurdistan> it worked
<Kurdistan> like a charm
<Kurdistan> :) log out/login several time. np anymore.
<Kurdistan> schnelle, :) you fixed it.
<schnelle> for me this is "must do" for years ;)
<Kurdistan> schnelle, hehe okey.
<schnelle> i hope someone ( yofel :)  ) get in touch with kdm devs, and if they say that "it is safe", kubuntu could ship this as default
<schnelle> there is no kdm channel on freenode
<schnelle> it seems...
<Kurdistan> schnelle, that would be wonderful if thats happens.
<Kurdistan> it seems to work perfect here
<Kurdistan> and I thought first it was nvidia driver bug
<Kurdistan> :P was hard against nvidia in there channel
<schnelle> Kurdistan: well, kdm + opensorce ati driver = logout never worked by default
<schnelle> gdm + ati driver = always worked
<schnelle> so i think it is kdm issue
<Kurdistan> schmidtm, okey. i think you have right. 
<Kurdistan> it most be kdm issue
<schnelle> but i am totally noob about this, so i am just guessing... :)
<PaulW2U> Hi all, I think you're describing launchpad bug #651294 which is marked as fix released.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 651294 in xorg-server (Ubuntu Maverick) "X crash on KDM logout (still - yes, really)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/651294
<Kurdistan> schnelle, :P not so noob if you could solve this.
<PaulW2U> But I have to make the kdm modification each time I installed Kubuntu. :o(
<Kurdistan> PaulW2U, mine problem is not really that x crashers.
<schnelle> paulW2U: me too
<Kurdistan> it is problem with rendering issue after login for gtk mainly and some qt
<PaulW2U> No I don't see a crash either but if you look at the duplicate reports ...
<schnelle> yes but the solution is the same: uncomment "TerminateServer=true" line
<Kurdistan> PaulW2U, will read.
<Kurdistan> PaulW2U, it is more a kdm bug then xorg-server I think.
<Kurdistan> :( boring now I have only one bug left on my system.
<Kurdistan> that is application that are closed there icon still shows up. not always.
<Kurdistan> :( what should I do if that fixes also.
<Kurdistan> *panel bug
<yofel> go install precise in a VM, although that works resonable well here....
<BluesKaj> Kurdistan,  that panel bug has been around since 11.04 on my pc
<Kurdistan> BluesKaj, yeah I know. :(
<schnelle> Kurdistan: it is Qt bug. There is a ppa with patched Qt: ppa:hrvojes/qt
<schnelle> upgrade qt from this ppa and panel bugs go away! :)
<Kurdistan> BluesKaj, it seems not effect ati user. my parents computer did not have that problem if I remenber right.
<Kurdistan> schnelle, does it work for you?
<Kurdistan> then we should apply that patch.
<schnelle> i wrote last night to kubuntu-devel last night and asked kubuntu-devs to include patches in precise
<schnelle> Kurdistan: it works perfect
<Kurdistan> schnelle, what was the response?
<schnelle> it should be in for precise
<schnelle> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2012-February/005794.html
<schnelle> so, i am using patched qt from ppa:hrvojes/qt, and all panel bugs are gone
<Kurdistan> schmidtm, were is the patch?
<Kurdistan> kubuntu 12.04 will be bugg free for me. :)
<schnelle> read my message from kubuntu-devel (link above), i explained everything about patches there :)
<Kurdistan> schnelle, will read.
<Kurdistan> I am trying the patch
<BluesKaj> Kurdistan,  ok, I have 2 pcs with nvidia , so didn't know it had to do with the nvidia module
<schnelle> when you  upgrade qt from ppa:hrvojes/qt, you have to reboot
<Kurdistan> schnelle, will do. :) will only add ppa
<tsimpson> reboot?! I'm tempted to throw !language at you..
<Kurdistan> schnelle, will restart the laptop :). lets hope it fix the problem for me.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: oh awesome, I'll check it out on rekonq master ( re kde bug 238303)
<ubottu> KDE bug 238303 in http "gzip encoded files show encoded" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=238303
<Kurdistan> schnelle, it works great.
<schnelle> Kurdistan: yay! :) for me only veromix plasmoid was broken after upgrade. so i removed it and then i reinstalled it. 
<schnelle> no more panel bugs! :)
<Kurdistan> schnelle, thx again.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I believe that is by design
<shadeslayer> ( re rekonq making the back button available only after the page loads )
<shadeslayer> whee deadlock in rekonq
<shadeslayer> and book
<shadeslayer> s/book/boom/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "and boom"
<apachelogger> yofel: oh, right, I should upload that
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: then the design is broken
<apachelogger> page loading can take looong
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: then please tell that to the rekonq mailing list :)
<shadeslayer> lemme find the exact commit for you
<shadeslayer> hmm ... can't seem to find it, but I remember this was discussed somewhere
<BluesKaj> so where's the patch ?, all I get is links to other related bugs
<Kurdistan> BluesKaj, do you mean panel bugg?
<Kurdistan> you have the patches here: https://launchpad.net/~hrvojes/+archive/qt
<BluesKaj> Kurdistan,  yes
<BluesKaj>  sometimes launchpad is the most annoying page 
<Kurdistan> BluesKaj, +1
<Kurdistan> it fixed the problem for me. now even application launches faster
<Kurdistan> :)
<BluesKaj> Kurdistan, good , updgrading now
<Kurdistan> BluesKaj, restart your computer after.
<yofel> logging out is probably enough...
<yofel> probably
<Kurdistan> I hope every thing went good for blueskaj
<Kurdistan> BluesKaj, wb.
<Kurdistan> did the patch work you? it worked here.
<BluesKaj> yes , Kurdistan , schnelle ..works geat , thanks :)
<BluesKaj> great 
<Kurdistan> BluesKaj, is only for me, or does application now open crazy fast? :)
<Kurdistan> most be the bug that made application load slower to pop up
<Kurdistan> :) it is so fast it feels to run lxde :P
<BarkingFish> afternoon guys. Anyone about?  I think we have some problems on the latest set of updates.
<BluesKaj> yes Kurdistan , seems quite bit faster , especially system settings that used to take quite a while
<BarkingFish> I have 27 updates to put through, but apper is screaming about Unsigned packages, which I go to confirm that I want to download and install, I click yes - and it takes me back to the start of the install process and asks me the same question repeatedly, until i click no.
<Kurdistan> BluesKaj, exactly. even firefox loads crazy fast.
<yofel> could be that the ppa has some preload stuff on too
<BarkingFish> This is what I get: "You are about to install unsigned packages that can compromise your system, as it is impossible to verify if the software came from a trusted source.  Are you sure you want to proceed with the installation?"
<BarkingFish> if it's in our repositories, surely it's been put together with a signature, right?
<BluesKaj> BarkingFish,  well, if you're on 12.04 , unsigned packages is probly the norm ...using a package manager with a dev OS is bound to give the package manager apps fits :)
<BarkingFish> I'm not though, I'm on 11.10
<BarkingFish> I'm not upgrading till 12.04 is released
<yofel> usually you shouldn't get unsigned warnings
<BarkingFish> I guess I need to install the remaining updates one by one, and find which one is unsigned...
<yofel> file a bug againt apper somewhere and then check with apt-get update if you're missing some key
<Kurdistan> BarkingFish, have you upgrade to kde 4.8.0?
<BarkingFish> no, still on 4.7.4
<BarkingFish> I don't see any updates to 4.8.0
<Kurdistan> BarkingFish, does this help: sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists/* 2. sudo apt-get update 3. sudo apt-get upgrade
<BarkingFish> I'll tell you in a sec :)
<Kurdistan> BarkingFish, yppa manager is a good tool. it fixes a lot of stuff with repo and errors.
<Kurdistan> BarkingFish, https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/y-ppa-manager
<Kurdistan> it works great with kubuntu
<BarkingFish> let me see how this goes first :D
<yofel> just btw., this is the -dev channel, support is still in #kubuntu
 * yofel is gone for  a while
<Kurdistan> yofel, thats true.
<BarkingFish> I'm gonna go make some coffee, this is taking a while :)
<Kurdistan> BarkingFish, we can take it #kubuntu
<BarkingFish> I'll keep it here for now, thanks Kurdistan - if it does turn out to be an unsigned package, these guys will need to know which one 
<Kurdistan> BarkingFish, okey. did it help anything?
<BarkingFish> It still wants to upgrade the remaining packages I didn't do in the one by one, so I have 23 to come down now
<BarkingFish> I'll see if doing the upgrade in a terminal flags anything up
<BarkingFish> I didn't realise the kernel had been updated too :)
<BarkingFish> this is gonna take some time. 
<Kurdistan> will log out. take care all.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: poke
<grmls> hi
<BarkingFish> hi again guys, sorry about the long break.
<BarkingFish> Right, everything went through in the terminal upgrade, and it was only the same packages that apper was trying to work on.
<BarkingFish> So what I'm going to do is file a bug against apper, as suggested, and make sure that the KDE guys are aware that it's being a PITA.
<BarkingFish> oh this is fun.  KDE's bug reporter won't submit my bug :)
<BarkingFish> Right, I've had to pass the bug to one of KDE's team to file, as the bugzilla won't submit my bug for some reason, I think the browser might be busted.
<BarkingFish> rindolf is going to try and file, and once he does, I'll paste the bug number in here
<BarkingFish> Ok guys, for the record - the apper bug is filed at KDE 293848
<ubottu> KDE bug 293848 in general "Apper mistakenly flagging unsigned packages - won't allow installation" [Normal,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=293848
<EagleScreen> anyone know who is upstream of libreoffice-kde? where to send feedback about that package?
<BarkingFish> right guys, I'm gonna scoot for a bit. See you all later.
<yofel> EagleScreen: libreoffice
<yofel> EagleScreen: what's the feedback btw.?
<EagleScreen> dropdown menus are ugly in KDE, they have no border
<yofel> ah, true
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yup, that commit fixed the buildlog bug
<shadeslayer> huzzah
<Riddell> sweet
<Riddell> just needs rekonq packaged now :)
<yofel> might as well do that, I'm done with gtk
<yofel> or rather stuck on 2 mirs
<Riddell> yofel: pinged the mir team?
<yofel> there are bugs filed and ubuntu-mir subscribed, anything else to do?
<yofel> I doubt they'll do much on a weekend
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: huh?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I was wondering how one disables Werror in CMake
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: but then cmake-qt-gui to the rescue
<shadeslayer> yofel: if you're there, can you check if the Telepathy Integration Module is running for you in kded?
 * yofel adds telepathy back to the panel
<yofel> I have an Instant Messaging Approver running, but no TIM
 * BluesKaj waits patiently for rekonq flash crash fix :)
<shadeslayer> eeep
<yofel> shadeslayer: if that's supposed to be in 'kde-telepathy-integration-module', that package is empty
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> yofel: fixing
 * shadeslayer does not know how that slipped past
<yofel> add proper long install files to the packages
<yofel> otherwise that happens really easy
<shadeslayer> fffuuuuuu 
<shadeslayer> yofel: yeah, install file was not renamed
<yofel> bwahahaha
<apachelogger> I lol'd
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why rename though?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: telepathy-kde-foo to kde-telepathy-foo
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: following upstream changes
<apachelogger> why does it have a name prefix though?
<shadeslayer> name prefix?
<apachelogger> isn't telepathy using atomic tarballs?
<shadeslayer> I don't follow
<apachelogger> foo.install rather than install
<shadeslayer> as in, why does it have the install file?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> why does the install file have a prefix
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I *really* don't understand what you're asking
<apachelogger> perhaps you should RTFM then
<apachelogger> then you will know what I mean
 * shadeslayer brings up the new maintainers guide
<yofel> I think you'll find that faster in the policy
<apachelogger> the new maintainers guide is not the  manual for debian/install :P
<apachelogger> Mamarok: is there going to be dinner or am I to raid the fridge for booty?
<shadeslayer> I've never seen a debian/install file tbh
 * apachelogger finds that hard to believe
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I've always seen files like foo.install
<yofel> well, you usually have more than one binary package, and if you just install everything you theoretically need none
<yofel> so it's a rare case
<apachelogger> yofel: rare with kde because you people insist on manually doing dbg packages
<yofel> well, we dropped those on the debian merge anyway
<yofel> I'll try to hack pkgbinarymangler for 4.9 beta
<apachelogger> so it should be fairly common :P
<yofel> then we won't need them in the first place
<apachelogger> that hardly belongs in there IMHO
<shadeslayer> I still can't find it, but I'm guessing the debian/install file just specifies where to install stuff when you have a single binary package
<apachelogger> yofel: pkg-kde-tools seems the more logical place
<yofel> apachelogger: beta packages without debug symbols are useless, no matter how unlikely a bug is
<yofel> ah, you meant that
<yofel> ok
<yofel> I'll look at that
<apachelogger> dbg package generation is not really mangling as the symbols are stripped either way
<apachelogger> with a dbg package they just do not get thrown away :)
<apachelogger> !man dh_install
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about man dh_install
<yofel> well, more like I need to take a closer look at pkg-create-dbgsym 
<apachelogger> awww
<apachelogger> ubottu: u mad?
<ubottu> apachelogger: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/en/man1/dh_install.1.html
<shadeslayer> looking
<shadeslayer> <3 krunner
<apachelogger> one would think you know which component processes the install files so you can look at the manual when apachelogger instructs you to rtfm :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: man page lists debian/package.install under Files
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> nothing about debian/install
<shadeslayer> and yeah, I know about dh_install, but thought the debian policy would probably give me better details about this file
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> let's bring the thougth a step further
<yofel> I thought so, but it seems it doesn't, as the install files are specific to debhelper
<apachelogger> if you have only one package
<apachelogger> do you need an install file
<apachelogger> muahhahaa
<shadeslayer> not really I guess
<yofel> well, undocumented feature it seems
<yofel> now where was I..
<shadeslayer> indeed
<yofel> ah, rekonq
<shadeslayer> go go yofel
 * shadeslayer needs to finish off this test
<apachelogger> yofel: oh, btw, I am reasonable certain the maintainer guide would explain debian/install
<Kurdistan> :) this channel is to active to be a dev channel. :P
<Kurdistan> (its good)
<apachelogger> IIRC that guide has a fairly complete list of all common files one can find in debian/
<apachelogger> even the not so common ones (emacs anyone? S:)
<yofel> Kurdistan: well, this is -dev, -dev-discuss, -dev-OT, -dev-look-out-of-the-window-to-see-blue-ponies, ...
<shadeslayer> don't forget -dev-apachelogger-loves-nakid-pics
<Kurdistan> yofel, I am impresed. thats why I comment.
<Kurdistan> other dev channel people are sleeping
<yofel> well, we're less than a week before feature freeze. The channel has it's quiet times too
<yofel> *its
<Kurdistan> yofel, how is it going 12.04?
<yofel> so far, nice
<apachelogger> yofel: yeah quite times between 6 and 10 utc :P
<yofel> ^^
<Kurdistan> is it important that we need to follow 6 month release cycle?
<Kurdistan> can we not release a version when the team feels it is good enough
<shadeslayer> Kurdistan: now that we are a community supported distro we can
<shadeslayer> but it's always better to follow the Ubuntu cycle
<Kurdistan> shadeslayer, thats good. 
<shadeslayer> iirc edubuntu has it's own cycle
<Kurdistan> shadeslayer, I mean to release when its ready.
<Kurdistan> shadeslayer, I do not care much about ubuntu cycle.
<shadeslayer> righto
<Kurdistan> I think even 1 week later can be positive for stable for our users
<Kurdistan> I normally recommend people to install new buntu release 1 month after the release
<Kurdistan> atlest
<yofel> why, just why are we running KDE 4.8.00? (what's up with the double-0?)
<yofel> probably the reason why it looks broken on the about page too
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> typo :P
<yofel> ah well, 4.8.1 is in sight, so nvm
<yofel> now, let's see if rekonq got any less broken
<yofel> nope, although that's qtwebkit's fault
<Kurdistan> yofel, it is still time to 4.8.1
<rbelem> shadeslayer, Kurdistan, but to release at any time some packages would not go to the repos
<Kurdistan> or am I wrong?
<rbelem> would we use ppa?
<yofel> well, 2 weeks IIRC, near enough
<Kurdistan> rbelem, which package?
<rbelem> Kurdistan, any package maintained by kubuntu
<shadeslayer> rbelem: huh? I mean, you can easily get stuff into universe right?
<yofel> rekonq up
<shadeslayer> yofel++
<Kurdistan> yofel, we will have it in backports when?
<rbelem> shadeslayer, but not following the ubuntu release cycle we could not upload apcakges to the respos after some time, right?
<yofel> Kurdistan: realase date or shortly after that
<yofel> well, probably
<yofel> well, I believe rbelem's right, so I don't think it's worth the hassle
<shadeslayer> rbelem: not sure, I mean, we can surely release a couple of days later in order to fix critical bugs
<yofel> except maybe delay release for a week if we need to fix stuff
<Kurdistan> yofel, thats fast.
<shadeslayer> I think what Kurdistan is trying to say is that we can now delay the release by a couple of days if we see show stopper bugs
<yofel> Kurdistan: there's not much to do, just build and Q/A
<Kurdistan> shadeslayer, exactly.
<yofel> well, it's easy if you know what you do
 * shadeslayer hates g_thread_new
 * yofel hates any kind of object oriented naming in C
<Kurdistan> it feels sometime ubuntu and other in buntu family hurry up to finish thing to release date
<yofel> Kurdistan: we have more testing time for the LTS, but usually you're right
<yofel> I remember being overworked in the days before oneiric final freeze
<Kurdistan> I hope Kubuntu decided to release Kubuntu when critical bugs are fixed
<Kurdistan> even if ubuntu have released
<yofel> well, until now, we didn't have a choice
<Kurdistan> that gives more time to all of kubuntu-dev
<Kurdistan> yofel, yeah I know, but we can do that now. right?
<yofel> probably, I'll tell you in half a year :P
<Kurdistan> yofel, :( forgott thats after 12.04.
<yofel> nah, for 12.04 the testing time is long enough 
<yofel> so I think we'll have enough time
<shadeslayer> yay
<shadeslayer> yofel: I just got your IM request
<shadeslayer> :P
<yofel> lol
<schnelle> guys, plasma-nm still have broken buttons, this bug is fixed upstream. https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=290964
<ubottu> KDE bug 290964 in Plasma Widget "Buttons out of place in plasma nm widget (KDE 4 8rc2)" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<shadeslayer> It was probably because of the daemon thing which was not there in the packages
<schnelle> don't forget to update it ;)
 * yofel can't say he's ever seen those artifacts
<schnelle> yofel: i see it in oneiric with kde 4.8 and also in precise
<yofel> probably theme specific, I use produkt
 * yofel fires up a VM
<schnelle> yofel: i see it with default theme, so it can't be a good thing ;)
<yofel> agreed
<schnelle> yofel: is it possible to update plasma-nm after fature freeze? 
<yofel> bug fixes are allowed till final freeze
<yofel> just no new features
<yofel> (without good reason)
<schnelle> i can poke lamarque to ask him when he will realese new version of plasma-nm
<schnelle> he is online now
<yofel> ah, confirmed
<schnelle> yofel: bug is not present in kde 4.7
<yofel> I'll cherry pick that in case he doesn't make it
<schnelle> only in 4.8
<yofel> well, we ship an new pnm with 4.8 too
<schnelle> yofel: if we want new (next) release of pnm in precise, can we update it after feature freeze (sorry i don't understand feture freeze very well)
<yofel> sure, if it has only bugfixes
<schnelle> <schnelle> hi lamarque. are you planing to release new version of plasma-nm soon? 
<schnelle> <lamarque> no. I am busy at work and trying to fix some crashes before the release.
<Kurdistan> schnelle, are you responsible for plasma-nm package?
<schnelle> no :)
<schnelle> yofel: he'll probably doesn't make it. don't forget to cherry pick that (now i am going to google what "cherry picking" exacly means :)
<schnelle> *he probably won't make it
<yofel> well, really just: pick one commit out of a bowl full of commits
<apachelogger> halp, I had too much too eat
<apachelogger> waaah
<apachelogger> [kubuntu-members] ditch kaccessible: TODO
<apachelogger> someone plz explain
<apachelogger> rbelem: is active foo in the archive yet?
<yofel> apachelogger: so, what's the status of dragon3?
<apachelogger> sleeping
<Daskreech> There be dragons?
<jussi> Daskreech: no... Here be dragons...
<Daskreech> jussi: Umm I forgot umm my lunch ... 
<Daskreech> brb <_<
<rbelem> apachelogger, i'm testing it currently
<rbelem> apachelogger, i think i will upload it tomorrow
<OffToHades> lemme just check, can anyone actually see me this time?
<Riddell> oh well
<Kurdistan> update of network manager (backport)
<Kurdistan> what is the fix?
<yofel> the buttons that schnelle talked about
<Kurdistan> yofel, have you the log?
<yofel> Kurdistan: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/02/11/%23kubuntu-devel.html#t19:25
<Kurdistan> yofel, thx.
<Kurdistan> yofel, you are a angel.
<yofel> well, it *did* look bad
<Riddell> Subject: [kde-packager] KDevelop 4.3 Beta 2 ready to be packaged 
<BarkingFish> yofel: By the way, did you manage to ever fix xsettings-kde?
<yofel> me not, but the fedora folks fixed it themselves, I just didn't noticed that hey had fixed it -.-
<BarkingFish>  evening all :) sorry, wrong way round!
<BarkingFish> any indication as to what was wrong?
<Kurdistan> yofel, what did they ix?
<Kurdistan> *fix
<yofel> BarkingFish: http://pkgs.fedoraproject.org/gitweb/?p=xsettings-kde.git;a=summary - last commit is fixing the patch
<Kurdistan> yofel, is the xsetting fixed?
<yofel> it is
<BarkingFish> ah :)  I'll have a peek when I can get on the net, connection is so slow that if I go to the web, i'll ping out on IRC :)
<Kurdistan> yofel, nice. kde-gtk-config :) is not needed then?
<BarkingFish> the snow here is playing hell with wifi. I'm picking up signals from 2 streets away, but can't get a decent connection to a beacon 10 metres from my front door :P
<yofel> Kurdistan: not for now, we'll probably get it from debian next release. xsettings is a bit friendlier to other desktop envs
#kubuntu-devel 2012-02-12
<yofel> BarkingFish: commit message was: fix use-after-free bug in my patch
<Kurdistan> yofel, thats great. :)
<BarkingFish> hm. I hadn't spotted anything wrong, seriously. Guess I need to brush up a bit.
<yofel> I've looked at it, but it's not easy to read a diff of a diff
<BarkingFish> 0.o
<BarkingFish> I'll take your word for it :)
<Kurdistan> :) why when apply a patch/diff some time output is garbage? 
<BarkingFish> I have no idea. However, I do know it's just gone midnight here, so I'm gonna go finish knitting my scarf and go to bed.  See you guys tomorrow, sorry for the short stay but I'm tired.
<BarkingFish> bbfn guys
<Kurdistan> any one awake?
<Kurdistan> some one with packing skills. 
<yofel> me
<yofel> not for long thoug
<yofel> h
<Kurdistan> yofel, I can make package, but how if the thing I wanted to build does not have debian folder
<Kurdistan> with all neccesery stuff
<yofel> running 'dh_make' will make an intial folder with the files in it, but you'll still need to know how to make it work in the end
<Kurdistan> yofel, thats the thing.
<Kurdistan> because normally when I take from source
<Kurdistan> I have already debian folder and I know how to modify to get it work
<Kurdistan> dh_make will it give empty rules
<Kurdistan> changelog
<Kurdistan> compat
<yofel> hm, yeah, initial packaging can be tricky, see the ubuntu packaging guide or the debian new maintainers guide on how to make a package
<Kurdistan> etc?
<yofel> or ping me tomorrow, I'm too tired now
<Kurdistan> yofel, :) I will bing you tomorrow. have nice sleep.
<yofel> dh_make will add the files not totally empty, but still not in a state that works out of the box I think
<yofel> + it adds a lot of files that you won't need
<Kurdistan> yofel, okey :) I will chatt with you about this tomorrow.
<Kurdistan> thx again for your time yofel 
<yofel> sure
<Kurdistan> if I learn this I can help kubuntu much more
<Kurdistan> basic packing I know
<Kurdistan> kernel compile to
 * Kurdistan is going to sleep. bed time. have nice evening/day channel.
<grmls> hi
<Riddell> hi grmls 
<grmls> hi riddell
<grmls> i have an question. yesterday i found a bug by installing kubuntu oem dvd amd64. this bug recorded in launchpad but why is this bug not recorded in http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/206/builds/11115/testcases/81/results. whats my mistake? (sry for my bad english)
<Riddell> grmls: we did not test oem for alpha 2
<Riddell> lack of time/volunteers.  so if there's a bug that's very useful for you to have found
<Riddell> what's the number?
<grmls> #930741
<Riddell> bug 930741
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 930741 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "installing kubuntu, change keyboard layout in braile" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/930741
<Riddell> yeah I didn't even test keyboard changes
<Riddell> milestoned for beta so we don't forget it
<grmls> oh im new. i dont need test oem in alpha 2? so i try better a other iso 
<Riddell> grmls: we should have tested it yes, and if we'd had enough testers we would have
<Riddell> so it's very good you testing it now and finding bugs
<grmls> is there an iso with high preference?
<Riddell> grmls: ?  whatever can do and isn't already much tested is what we want from iso testing
<grmls> okay
<yofel> morning
<rbelem> morning
<grmls> hi yofel
<debfx> ScottK: what's the workaround for the bug you posted on kubuntu-devel?
<debfx> yay I can logout again
<debfx> thanks yofel for sharing that workaround :)
<yofel> sure :)
<debfx> we definitely need to enable that
<yofel> as apachelogger said, enabling that shortly before final freeze is probably best
<yofel> although I would turn it off again once Q opens up
<debfx> it has been broken for a few releases so imho there is no point in waiting
<yofel> well, I added myself a TODO item for this so I don't forget about it
<Kurdistan> hi channel
<BluesKaj> 'morning all
<Kurdistan> BluesKaj, morning.
<BluesKaj> hi Kurdistan
<Kurdistan> nm widget buttons looks good now
<Kurdistan> :) backport updates yesterday fixed it.
<BluesKaj> ok, no NM in my system , so I din't know the widget was broken 
<Kurdistan> BluesKaj, what are you using?
<Kurdistan> kde network manager?
<yofel> he's not even using network manager
<BluesKaj>  no, /etc/network/interfaces file and /etc/resolv.conf 
<yofel> me neither on my desktop
<Kurdistan> BluesKaj, server?
<BluesKaj> Kurdistan,  there's no need for NM on an ethernet connection , well mostly 
<Kurdistan> BluesKaj, I see.
<Kurdistan> I am using laptop :).
<BluesKaj> ok , if you have any desktop ethernet nics then this example is one of the tutorials I used,  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<apachelogger> debfx, yofel: turning it on now will potentially prevent more annoying bug reports to the broken products
<BluesKaj> yofel,  I see /etc/resolv.conf is now overwritten by /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head ... why the change? , altho i found a workaround by adding my dns settings to the "head" file which in turn transfers them to /etc/resolv.conf 
<debfx> the potential of it being fixed is very minimal however
<Kurdistan> BluesKaj, I like the widget.
<yofel> BluesKaj: from what I read about it, ubuntu is trying to unity resolv.conf editing and now uses resolvconf by default
<yofel> that's all I know
<yofel> s/unity/unify
<BluesKaj> Kurdistan,  well, to each his own :) 
<BluesKaj> yofel,  it does prevent ppl from screwing up their resolv.conf thereby losing their internet connection , it makes some sense alright
<Kurdistan> why is kmail always buggy when I try?
<Kurdistan> I feel kubuntu could change out some qt stuff for like thunderbird
<Kurdistan> and firefox instead of rekonq
<yofel> no, we discussed that often enough. For 12.04 we're not switching anything.
<Kurdistan> yofel, okey. still kmail have always been buggy.
<Kurdistan> kmail if it was not buggy it is really good.
<yofel> no, it has been buggy since it started using akonadi to be precise
<yofel> kmail1 was great
<Kurdistan> yofel, I started with kde in real with kde 4.6.5
<Kurdistan> so I am not so :) well known how it was before
<yofel> doing LTS upgrade testing with kdepim is going to be so not funny...
<Kurdistan> yofel, :).
 * BluesKaj avoids kmail/kontact and disables akonadi ..have no need for it since my ISP contracted my email service out to hotmail anyway so I just use webmils like bell mail and gmail
<BluesKaj> krusader does for me what nepomuk does for ohers , but it's not as invasiv
<BluesKaj> invasive
<apachelogger> debfx: the more annoyance the higher the likelyhood gets :)
<BluesKaj> for those of you whao are having GPG key errors , here's a neat little app/ppa that will help get the missing keys a rid you of the error messages ..it's probly been posted befoe but I think it needs reposting , http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/automatically-import-all-missing.html 
<ScottK> debfx: Sorry.  I thought it was in the bug.
<ScottK> debfx: Added to the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-release-notes/+bug/641712/comments/24
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 641712 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "Not possible to enter password for a new user in KDM (Maverick, Natty and Oneiric)" [High,Confirmed]
<debfx> those options look a bit more scary
<apachelogger> yofel: kmail works fine here
<yofel> apachelogger: not for me
<yofel> ScottK: I'll look at them and talk to ossi later
<yofel> debfx: or do you want to?
<apachelogger> did someone upload kde-hud btw?
<ScottK> yofel: Thanks.
<yofel> apachelogger: I made some test package that I never tried, no idea if someone else did something
<apachelogger> awesome
<ScottK> debfx: I've been using them since at least maverick with no issue.  Unless someone has an alternative solution, I think it's likely a better default because the password change thing is a rather common problem to have.
<ScottK> But I'm not sure, which is why I'm glad yofel is going to talk to ossi.
<apachelogger> ScottK: it can lead to weird issues when external windows/widgets come into play
<apachelogger> e.g. different auth plugins
<apachelogger> or onscreen kbds
<ScottK> How common is that compared to just wanting to set a password for a new user.
<ScottK> I agree it's not ideal.
<apachelogger> which is why  want a qml greeter
<apachelogger> so the entire we-have-to-manage-windows-but-have-no-window-manager situation can be avoided
<BluesKaj> apachelogger, so hud is available 
<apachelogger> eh?
<BluesKaj> apachelogger,  I thought it was only available in gnome/unity
<apachelogger> there is a prototype using krunner
<BluesKaj> hud that is
<BluesKaj> ok
<debfx> yofel: won't complain if you do it :)
<yofel> I'll do it then ^^
<apachelogger> eh
<apachelogger> debfx: whatever happend to synl10n in pkg-kde-tools?
<apachelogger> Darkwing: whatever happend with starship troopers?
<tsimpson> they made a terrible sequel...
 * BluesKaj wonders how a pangolin can be precise ...methinks canonical needs consierably more logic in the OS name choices...talk about lame :)
<yofel> s/canonical/sabdfl/
<kubotu> yofel: You did something wrong... Try s/you/me/ or tell me "help sed"
<apachelogger> who is this sabdfl?
<yofel> someone who's favorite color seems to be orange
<yofel> *whose
<jussi> !sabdfl 
<ubottu> Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<jussi> :D
<jussi> apachelogger: he is yur overlord...
<apachelogger> never seen him here
<apachelogger> EBADMANAGEMENT
<Tm_T> hmmm kubuntu_remove_startkde_cruft.diff
<Tm_T> what is that about?
<yofel> where did you find that?
<Tm_T> kde-workspace apparently
<Tm_T> see the conversation, especially the bottom of it here https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=183143
<ubottu> KDE bug 183143 in kcm_randr "Display Settings are Lost on Logout" [Normal,Reopened]
<Tm_T> they are not lost, just not applied
<Tm_T> apachelogger: you have never seen sabdfl here? seriously?
<yofel> ~seen sabdfl
<kubotu> sabdfl was last seen 7 months, 3 days, 3 hours, 43 minutes and 11 seconds ago, quitting IRC (Read error: Connection reset by peer)
<yofel> not in a while ^^
<Tm_T> not in a while != never (;
<Tm_T> yofel: that packaging and patches should be here, right? https://code.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace
<yofel> yeah, found it
<Tm_T> I wonder if that bug could be fixed, so I finally can reboot my work laptop (:
<Tm_T> haven't tried that fix there yet
<yofel> Tm_T: are you on oneiric or precise?
<Tm_T> oneiric
<Tm_T> 4.8.0
<Tm_T> all was fine before that upgrade
<yofel> k, I'll make a quick test package with that patch disabled
<Tm_T> I believe that patch cannot apply cleanly anyway on 4.8.0
<yofel> well, it does
<Tm_T> interesting
<Tm_T> "apply on startup" should be true I suppose
<Tm_T> as (not) applying the config is the problem
<yofel> er no, all we do is remove the lines, so if I remove the patch it'll be false
<yofel> but I guess the lines below are needed
<Tm_T> ye
<Tm_T> it's all a mess if you ask me in overall, so what works and what not is hard to figure out without testing /:
<debfx> apachelogger: what's that?
<apachelogger> debfx: a target that would update our kde-l10n copy scripts
<bulldog98> Tm_T: I’ve got a patch that could be included
<bulldog98> into kde-workopace
<Tm_T> bulldog98: tested one?
<debfx> aha, well gone with the rest of translation stripping
<bulldog98> Tm_T: my own
<yofel> bulldog98: which is?
<Tm_T> bulldog98: yes but is it tested?
<Tm_T> and what it is supposed to fix exactly (:
<bulldog98> yofel: it’s a patch I wrote yesterday to fix tiling with activities
<bulldog98> https://git.reviewboard.kde.org/r/103953/
<yofel> we can cherry pick that after review
<bulldog98> ok
<yofel> Tm_T: are you on amd64 or i386
<Tm_T> amd64
<Tm_T> I wonder if I can test that randr issue at home any sensible way
<Tm_T> ah, yes
<shadeslayer_> yofel: Tm_T stop calling it amd64, the politically correct term is x86_64 :(
<yofel> I know, tell that launchpad
<yofel> and dpkg
<shadeslayer_> I usually get queries like " Oh I have a Intel CPU, will this ISO install on my PC?"
<yofel> oh yeah
<shadeslayer_> dpkg uses amd64 as well?
<shadeslayer_> dpkg--
<yofel> well, yeah: xz-utils_5.1.1alpha+20110809-3_amd64.deb
<yofel> blame ia64 for that naming
<shadeslayer_> :)
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: plz2comment on http://bugs.kde.org/attachment.cgi?id=68732
<shadeslayer_> eeeep
<shadeslayer_> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=293030
<ubottu> KDE bug 293030 in KDE4 (cmake) "po files do not build due to cmake error - FindGettext cmake bug" [Normal,Reopened]
<shadeslayer_> specifically comment 5
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: what am I to comment|?
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: explain what you tried to explain to me a couple of days ago :P
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> alex already explained why this does not work
<apachelogger> which is what I said, not a bug
<apachelogger> simply a policy decision
<shadeslayer_> *shrug* 
<Tm_T> yofel: nah, removing or adjusting the patch makes no difference here
<shadeslayer_> not well enough to dive into CMake ....
<Tm_T> yofel: kde desktop has always native resolution no matter what saved settings say
<yofel> so even adding those lines to /usr/bin/startkde it still doesn't work?
<Tm_T> this is not funny
<Tm_T> yofel: yup
<yofel> hm
<yofel> well, I found another issue while looking at this, so thanks for poking anyway..
<shadeslayer_> lol
<shadeslayer_> is that a IE ad in the Ubuntu HUD video on OMGUbuntu
<Kurdistan> shadeslayer_, hud will be cooler with kde
<Kurdistan> :P
<Kurdistan> krunner plugin are working progress
<shadeslayer_> Most of the stuff shown is already doable with krunner
<shadeslayer_> Also, stuff like setting a IM message by using the HUD is what I proposed last year 
<shadeslayer_> being able to chat with online contacts etc stuff like that
<shadeslayer_> directly from krunner
<Kurdistan> krunner rules
<Kurdistan> :)
<Kurdistan> what happend to fat fast setting or something like that
<Kurdistan> to run kubuntu with low specs
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: you could like totally upload kde-hud
<yofel> Tm_T: it does seem like the patch was re-enabled on accident though
<apachelogger> to some ppa
<yofel> it was disabled in 4.7
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: meta package that pulls in KDE? :P
 * yofel still hasn't found out where that patch came from in the first place
<apachelogger> yofel: please inform shadeslayer_ about kde-hud
<apachelogger> or afiestas
<apachelogger> or someone
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: ah that, the search thing from help menu's?
<shadeslayer_> I saw that last year
<shadeslayer_> but then no one made any progress :(
 * yofel is still digging through the forest of workspace patches
<superfly> krunner is awesome once you disable a couple of the plugins... most notable the nepomuk one.
<superfly> *notably
<Kurdistan> superfly, +1
<yofel> great, where's jonthetaco when you need him
<yofel>   * Add kubuntu_72_remove_startkde_cruft.diff to remove test for a setting in
<yofel>     kcmrandrrc that doesn't exist anymore. (KDE expects krandrtray to handle
<yofel>     resolution setting on startup now...)
<yofel> Tm_T: do you have krandrtray running?
 * superfly won't talk about the big mess that is Kontact/Akonadi
<apachelogger> yofel: what's the question?
<apachelogger> <-- rewrote startkde in cpp once, just for the sake of seeing if it was any faster
<apachelogger> it was not :P
<yofel> apachelogger: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=183143 which people claim is our fault
<ubottu> KDE bug 183143 in kcm_randr "Display Settings are Lost on Logout" [Normal,Reopened]
<yofel> which might very well be the case
<yofel> more like the current patch doesn't do what the original one was supposed to do
<apachelogger> lemme enter markey
<yofel> Riddell: you don't by chance remember why you re-enabled that?
<apachelogger> yofel: utter rubbish
<apachelogger> yofel: the kcm does not even write those lines
<apachelogger> only startupcommand thingy
<yofel> well, why is that in startkde then?
<apachelogger> so the startkde rubbish is still crap and actually should be removed upstream
<apachelogger> I wonder why we did not remove it back when the patch was introduced
<apachelogger> yofel: because no one in kde gives a shit about display settings...
<apachelogger> which is why it does not work to begin with
<yofel> go tell them then
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> I am doing phonon QA
<yofel> I'm utterly confused by now
<apachelogger> also afiestas is doing fixy fixy for that stuff anyway
<yofel> uhm, ok, after taking a quick glance, yeah, krandr is a mess...
<apachelogger> take kephal into the picture and you'll start crying :P
<Kurdistan> have nice day every one. going to log out. 
<Kurdistan> yofel, thx again. 
<yofel> np
<yofel> hm, no, removing the patch doesn't work here either
<apachelogger> u no trust me? :O
<apachelogger> :'(
 * yofel is speechless after reading kstartupconfig/kstartupconfig.c
<yofel> actually, calling this an utter mess is an understatement
<yofel> after looking at this for over an hour I *still* have no idea what is *supposed* to set the resolution at login
<apachelogger> yofel: nothing
<apachelogger> the only reasonable way right now would krandrtray in autostart
<apachelogger> which worked for some time
<apachelogger> but is broken now
<apachelogger> god knows why
<yofel> yeah, I'm reading the comments now and will post a request for someone to explain this to me
<yofel> as I've given up on this
<yofel> what SANE C code in the world uses goto?!?
<shadeslayer_> yofel: pretty much all of it
 * shadeslayer_ hates goto
<shadeslayer_> I was reading libnice code and it has goto's all over the place to handle error conditions
<yofel> well, feel free to read kstartupconfig.c - that is a perfect example for unmaintainable code
<shadeslayer_> nah thanks, I'm having a field day with glib threads
<shadeslayer_> I have a trivial problem in my code, can't figure it out
<shadeslayer_> yofel: https://gist.github.com/1803805 < Some sane C code
<yofel> will look at it in a bit
<shadeslayer_> and even that uses goto
<BarkingFish> evening all :)
<BarkingFish> Hi dantti :D
<shadeslayer_> I'm off to sleep, cya
<BarkingFish> bbfn shadeslayer_ 
<BarkingFish> have a good night.
 * apachelogger dances in the kitchen
<apachelogger> yofel: goto is the single most useful feature of C
<apachelogger> particularly in kstartupconfig, cause as you might have noticed, it is tuned towards performance :P
<yofel> it saves... what? a tenth of a second?
<apachelogger> depends on why it is used
<apachelogger> for example in my OS I have plenty of goto to work around missing scoped pointers
<apachelogger> if you collapse code into one function you almost always have to use goto
<apachelogger> otherwise it would become unreadable
<yofel> fix gcc instead
<apachelogger> it's just a jump to the left
<Darkwing> apachelogger: Ummmm...
<yofel> Tm_T: can you see if you have this? https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=183143#c103
<ubottu> KDE bug 183143 in kcm_randr "Display Settings are Lost on Logout" [Normal,Reopened]
<apachelogger> I lol'd
<apachelogger> yofel: someone clearly updated the patch to break stuff
<apachelogger> winwinwin
<yofel> Riddell did it while merging from debian for 4.7.3
<yofel> I'm dropping the patch
<apachelogger> yofel: ack
<CIA-42> [lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/kde-workspace] Philip Muškovac * 614 * debian/ (4 files in 2 dirs) * Drop kubuntu_remove_startkde_cruft.diff as it breaks krandrstartup * Refresh kubuntu_startkde_set_country.diff
<apachelogger> markey, Mamarok: ^
<apachelogger> yofel: that done ... krandrtray still does not apply the setting as expected
<apachelogger> :/
<yofel> telling krandr to save the settings as default and dopping the patch did work on my eeepc
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> but krandrtray is not compatible with that :P
<yofel> well, *that* isn't our fault ^^
<apachelogger> just saying
<Riddell> yofel: mm no sorry, it's quite possible I messed up on the randr stuff when merging
<apachelogger> Riddell: no worries, that was not immediately obvious
<yofel> nah, we should've completely removed it in the first place
<Kurdistan> hi. is it only for me but when I boot up, kmix start up later then all other widgets?
<Kurdistan> noticeable delay
<ScottK> New python-qt4 and sip4 packaged in Debian.  I'll sync them tomorrow.
<Riddell> thanks ScottK 
<ScottK> NP.
<apachelogger> which reminds me that I have to do some pyth0rn haxx0ring tomorrow \o/
<ScottK> I uploaded qscintialla2 earlier today.
<ScottK> (it was a merge)
<apachelogger> and that reminds me that jockey-kde does not work properly for me
#kubuntu-devel 2013-02-04
<phoenix_firebrd> good morning everyone
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: which version of tomahawk have to be packaged and where can i get the tars
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: ^
<shadeslayer> already done
<shadeslayer> apachelogger packaged it a week or two ago
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: thats for quantal
 * shadeslayer rages at live-build
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: oh?
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: yofel asked me to package day before yesterday
<shadeslayer> ahh
<shadeslayer> not quite
<shadeslayer> I believe he was talking about getting tomahawk into the archives
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: so now what should i do?
<shadeslayer> other stuff? :P
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: no wait
<shadeslayer> write some KDE code?
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: he said there are some stuff that are need to be done with tomahawk
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: like the copyright file is not done yet
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: tell me where can i get the tars for raring
<shadeslayer> https://code.launchpad.net/~blue-shell/tomahawk/tomahawk-ubuntu
<shadeslayer> the latest packaging is there
<shadeslayer> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~blue-shell/tomahawk/tomahawk-ubuntu/view/head:/debian/copyright
<shadeslayer> http://download.tomahawk-player.org/tomahawk-0.6.0.tar.bz2
<shadeslayer> tarball
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: quoting what yofel said "feature freeze, packaging is in ppa:tomahawk/ppa, just needs cleanup"
<shadeslayer> right
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: "after that get it into the archiv"
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: "ah, and I think the copyright files are missing. That's the hardest part"
<shadeslayer> the packaging I pointed you to is for raring
<shadeslayer> just download the copyright file and run license-check over the tomahawk tarball
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: so its needs to be packaged for right?
<shadeslayer> not packaging, just grunt work :P
<shadeslayer> it's already packaged
<shadeslayer> just the copyright file needs to be fixed
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: for raring?
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: yes
<shadeslayer> it's not in the archive though
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: you mean here ~blue-shell?
<shadeslayer> yes
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: so whats after license-check?
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: is it complete?
<shadeslayer> huh?
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: is the copyright file have to be updated?
<shadeslayer> run license-check > populate debian/copyright with the right copyrights > poke yofel with the right copyright file
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: did you check the ktp-desktop-applets in my branch?
<shadeslayer> I'll look at it in the evening
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: ok
<shadeslayer> fixing live-build right now
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: ok see you later
<shadeslayer> cya
 * apachelogger stumbles in
<apachelogger> oy, I think I am coming down with a cold
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: btw, as I mentioned already, I think the volume thing is a bug caused by gstreamer
<apachelogger> which would explain why I don't see the prob
<shadeslayer> I don't think so
<oy> apachelogger, I am sorry to read that, all the best to you
<shadeslayer> IMHO it's a bug in PA support stuff, because it doesn't find the index for the stream id
<shadeslayer> but, I can mute/unmute the same video with dragon
<apachelogger> ohlol
<apachelogger> oy: curious nick choice :)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: unless bangarang and dragon have the same codez it does not matter
<shadeslayer> heh :)
<apachelogger> libphonon does lazy init all over the place, so timing/order could be what causes the issue
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> so why do you think it's a bug in gst
<shadeslayer> and not in PA
<shadeslayer> erm, PA support I mean
<oy> apachelogger, my nick comes from a project affiliation
 * valorie sends apachelogger some hot lemonade
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: 90% of the bugs are bugs in gst
<shadeslayer> then this is the case of the 10%
<apachelogger> valorie: cheers
<apachelogger> oy: k
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you have no proof of that :P
<shadeslayer> no I do not :P
<apachelogger> easy though
<valorie> stay well!
<shadeslayer> but I can say this though, gst stuff is never called
 * valorie goes to bed
<shadeslayer> valorie: night :)
<apachelogger> valorie: nighty
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: add debug output to all functions doing stuff with streams
<valorie> $timeofday-greeting
<valorie> :-)
<shadeslayer> @_@
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do you have a patch for that :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw you still haven't replied to the s-p-k thread
<apachelogger> ah yes
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I still do not know what the plan for apturl is
<apachelogger> no way
<apachelogger> what
<shadeslayer> so reply that you don't know what the plan for apturl is
<apachelogger> ah yes
<apachelogger> its the atpurl thread :P
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: what is the plan for apturl
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: wasn't it supposed to go away in favor of muon/ubuntustuff?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: alternatively JontheEchidna could ahve done that :P
<shadeslayer> well ... just saying, no replies on that thread
<shadeslayer> doesn't look good ;)
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> we were busy bikeshedding
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> need coffee
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Peace-> mm problem with plasmaengineexplorer 
<Peace-> it says 
<Peace-> The program 'plasmaengineexplorer' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<Peace-> sudo apt-get install kde-workspace-bin
<Peace-> ok done but :D there is not 
<shadeslayer> !find plasmaengineexplorer
<shadeslayer> !find plasmaengineexplorer raring
<ubottu> File plasmaengineexplorer found in kde-l10n-ar, kde-l10n-bg, kde-l10n-bs, kde-l10n-ca, kde-l10n-ca-valencia, kde-l10n-cs, kde-l10n-da, kde-l10n-de, kde-l10n-el, kde-l10n-engb (and 47 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=plasmaengineexplorer&mode=&suite=quantal&arch=any
<ubottu> File plasmaengineexplorer found in kde-l10n-ca, kde-l10n-de, kde-l10n-el, kde-l10n-et, kde-l10n-fr, kde-l10n-id, kde-l10n-it, kde-l10n-nl, kde-l10n-pl, kde-l10n-pt (and 3 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=plasmaengineexplorer&mode=&suite=raring&arch=any
<shadeslayer> I think this is one of those things that is not being built at the moment or was ripped out and put into plasmate
<shadeslayer> which does not have a release yet
<apachelogger> Peace-: moved to plasmate which is not part of workspace
<apachelogger> in fact not even part of the software collection...
<shadeslayer> anyone on Quantal?
<shadeslayer> can you check if plasma-widget-veromix works
<soee> shadeslayer, it is nt a port of standard widgets ?
<soee> *not, part
<shadeslayer> nope
<BluesKaj> veromix is available in the "get new widgets/download new plasma widgets " 
<BluesKaj> in 13.04
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: well .. it doesn't work
<shadeslayer> probably python2 vs python3 issue
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, ok , i never bothered trying it 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger says it's shit :p
<apachelogger> and Sho likes the way the layout is broken
<apachelogger> we should make it default really
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I think I fixed tomahawk now
<shadeslayer> er, no?
<apachelogger> yes!
<shadeslayer> got a build message saying it failed?
<BluesKaj> well, it's redundant , pavucontrol does a good job if needed , but it won't replace kmix on my panel, which i use as a mute/unbmute/vol indicator 
<shadeslayer> not 10 minutes ago
<apachelogger> that was from the previous thing
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> awesome?
<apachelogger> after which I noticed that what I thought was a checkout was in fact a clone
<apachelogger> it is a good thing bzr can do both
<apachelogger> it makes screwing up so much easier for me
<apachelogger> BluesKaj: it's way too fat for anything anyway
<apachelogger> a thing sitting there doing nothing most of the time should not consume that much memory really
<BluesKaj> I used to need pavucontrol , but recently 12.10 and 13.04 , the phonon harware options/choices do the job 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: phonon-backend-gstreamer_4.7.0really4.6.2.orig.tar.xz we shoudl release a pgst 4.7 to fix that ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: get tdfischer to merge gst1.0 stuff
<shadeslayer> *review and merge
<apachelogger> y u no do it?
<shadeslayer> because I want him to review stuff
<apachelogger> months will pass until trever finds time to do it
<shadeslayer> true ... it did take him 2 weeks just to make a chroot with gst1.0
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw if we ship pgst 4.7 for Kubuntu, we'll have to rebuild everything against 1.0
<shadeslayer> not to mention
<shadeslayer> ktp-call-ui
<shadeslayer> which will still depend on gst 0.10
<apachelogger> so
<shadeslayer> though that's not shipped on the CD so meh
<apachelogger> why do you want to have gst1 in the feature scope for 4.7?
<shadeslayer> because it sounds like a good target?
<apachelogger> what I would do is ... branch 4.7 and relase that, then merge gst1 into master to become 4.8
<shadeslayer> hmm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it also soudns like a good way to delay a possible release for no good reason :P
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> okay, how about I have a look at branching 4.7 this weekend
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: it seems there is only one feature in 4.7 though ^^
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> snapshot?
<apachelogger> plus a whole lot of random minor improvements
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: oh, snapshot too... so there are 2 features :D
<shadeslayer> :D
<apachelogger> channel selection + snapshot
<shadeslayer> huzzah
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> we had no API additions in a while so I suppose there is a point where almost no features can get in
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> that being said the biggest feature that is in master is qml/graphicsobject support which would probably have to be stripped from a possible release as there is no phonon4.7
<shadeslayer> in pgst?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> oh and that was I believe only quickly hacked together in randa
<apachelogger> so not very releasable I guess
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> so, branch 4.7, revert QML bits
<shadeslayer> release?
<shadeslayer> maybe also fix that bangarang issue?
<Peace--> shadeslayer: no it doesn't work 
<apachelogger> don't revert them, just turn them off
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yeah
<shadeslayer> hm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I mean
<Peace--> shadeslayer: every plasma widget that works with python has issue on 13.04
<shadeslayer> Peace--: fun
<apachelogger> we should discuss on the ML what to do with the qml bits
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: plz2start discussion since you know more about it
<Peace--> btw ... can someone fix the  plasmaengineexplorer 
<Peace--> on 13.04 there is not way to install it 
<apachelogger> if no one wants them in a relase of p4 I'd deactivate them in all repos, release a last minor version and then consider master frozen for features
<apachelogger> (i.e. further 4.7 releases happen from master and p5 development in a branch)
<apachelogger> or vice versa, doesn't really matter ^^
<apachelogger> Peace--: <apachelogger> Peace-: moved to plasmate which is not part of workspace
<apachelogger> <apachelogger> in fact not even part of the software collection...
<apachelogger> Peace--: you want to complain about that in #plasma
<Peace--> apachelogger: ah srr
<Peace--> not readed 
<apachelogger> no problem
<Peace--> apachelogger: mm plasmate ? i can't find on apt-cache
<Peace--> sigh
<apachelogger> because there is no stable release of plasmate
<apachelogger> it's very much still in development
<apachelogger> hence why you can feel free to complain to the plasma people
<Peace--> ok compiling it 
<Peace--> someone here knows if rooting asus nexus you will lost warranty
<Peace--> i would like try plasma active but... :D 
<shadeslayer> oh shoot
<shadeslayer> I forgot about ktp-desktop-applets
<smartboyhw> Anyone do calligra? If not I will do it...
<smartboyhw> Damn who posted 2.6.0 there when it is still not yet released???
<yofel__> smartboyhw: tarballs are avaliable on kde private sftp
<yofel__> someone will have to give you access to that or fetch you the tar if you plan to work on it. It can be put into ninja PPA until it's out
<smartboyhw> yofel, I want to work onit
<smartboyhw> yofel__, ^
<yofel__> can someone please do that? otherwilse I'll take care of it in ~half an hour once I'm home. Can't do it from here.
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ^
<apachelogger> smartboyhw: https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/+sshkeys first key or second?
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, checking:P
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, first one with name and email
 * smartboyhw finds it real hard
<apachelogger> yofel:   File "/home/apachelogger/kubuntu-dev-tools/pylib/KubuntuDevTools/launchpad.py", line 95, in login_with
<apachelogger>     credential_store=credential_store)
<apachelogger> TypeError: login_with() got an unexpected keyword argument 'application_name'
<apachelogger> ohm
<apachelogger> yofel: I am somewhat certain __version__ is a str object
<apachelogger> you are comapring a str with a float here
<apachelogger> distutils apparently has functions to compare versions
<yofel> apachelogger: yeah, I am -.-
<yofel> apachelogger: wouldn't just comparing '1.6' > '1.9' work here though? as > does work on strings
<yofel> hm, depending on whether __version__ is guaranteed to be a string
<Riddell> hi
<Riddell> 4.10.0 all done? awesomeness
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: hi
<Riddell> howdy phoenix_firebrd 
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: where is the source in this branch https://code.launchpad.net/~blue-shell/tomahawk/tomahawk-ubuntu ?
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: mm how do you mean?
<Riddell> Get this branch:
<Riddell> bzr branch lp:~blue-shell/tomahawk/tomahawk-ubuntu
<Riddell> says that page
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: it only contains the debain files but not the source files
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: have you checked that ~blue-shell PPA?
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: no
<Riddell> might be this one https://launchpad.net/~blue-shell/+archive/tomahawk
<Riddell> but you'd be best to ask apachelogger since it's his package
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: any reason why the source was not added?
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: is this a common practice?
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: yes, keeping the full source code in bzr gets very faffy very quickly
<Riddell> best to keep them separate
<Riddell> it's the main reason why UDD isn't very popular I think
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: so we can add only the change and then merge with the main?
<Riddell> yes
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: i have some doubts, do you have time?
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: I have time but a wonky head so I may not make much sense, ask away :)
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: in that case, just tell me where can i find the kbzr manual 
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: kbzr is a one line shell script to run bzr on ~kubuntu-packagers
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: oh, ok 
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: thank you , see you later
<Riddell> things you might want to read include bzr-buildeb manual which is a tool to do various things with mixing package sources and bzr archives http://jameswestby.net/bzr/builddeb/user_manual/
<Riddell> the ubuntu packaging guide which covers packaging with UDD and more traditional methods that keep the source separate from the .tar.gz http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/
<Riddell> and the bzr user guide http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/latest/en/user-guide/
<Riddell> but if you get overwhelmed then stop, not all of that will be useful to take in all at once
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: I have learned most of the basics, but i have something else to ask in my mind. I will ask you or yofel or shadeslayer later
<shadeslayer> sure :)
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: got time?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: saw the Archos G9 post on planetkde
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: not exactly, pretty tired :P
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: me too
<shadeslayer> I merged your ktp-desktop-applets packaging after a few fixes btw
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: oh thank you
<shadeslayer> no, thank you :)
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: any time
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: i will check for the changes
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://ruedigergad.com/2013/02/04/plasma-active-for-archos-g9-armv7hl/
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: just one question for today so that i can sleep?
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: https://code.launchpad.net/~telepathy-kde/telepathy-kde/ktp-desktop-applets-ubuntu
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: why is the watch file directing me to a third party website?
<shadeslayer> can you give me an example?
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: ok wait
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: cx-freeze v4.3.1 "http://sf.net/cx-freeze/(?:cx-freeze|cx_Freeze)-(.*)\.tar\.gz"
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: thats the link in the watch file, thats sourceforge
<shadeslayer> sf.net is a redirector for sourceforge.net
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: ya i know but why?
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: if cx-freeze is part of ubuntu|Kde they the source is somewhere else?
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: In that case the original author can add any source location?
<shadeslayer> the source is hosted on sourceforge
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: as a source package download link?
<shadeslayer> i.e. the orignal source
<phoenix_firebrd> ya
<shadeslayer> "qa.debian.org runs a redirector which allows a simpler form of URL for SourceForge based projects."
<shadeslayer> so simpler url format
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: so only SourceForge  links accepted?
<shadeslayer> huh
<shadeslayer> ?
<shadeslayer> sf.net only redirects to sourceforge, yes
<shadeslayer> but you can add a watch file for say, downloads.kde.org
<shadeslayer> -s
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: if i am the author of a software and i put my original package in xyz.com for download, then can i add that link in the watch fil.e?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> but the watch file will only work as long as the author of the software follows a proper format
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: thats ok
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: so launchpad will accept that right?
<shadeslayer> for eg. if you release foo-0.1.tar.gz and then release bar_1.tar.xz and your watch file only takes one of the conditions 
<shadeslayer> then it won't work
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: LP doesn't really complain about watch files :P
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: so no one decides on the link location except the original author right?
<shadeslayer> yep
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: thats all
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: ty
<shadeslayer> np
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: good night
<shadeslayer> night :)
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: good night
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I've put an apturl on my todo list for QApt 2.1
<apachelogger> JontheEchidna: when would that be?
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: 2.0.0 release is scheduled for mid-March
<apachelogger> k
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1115693] ksysguard does not reflect changes in color-scheme @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1115693 (by Søren Holm)
#kubuntu-devel 2013-02-05
<kubotu> ::qt-bugs:: [1077965] qt4 applications over X forward run slower than with Ubuntu 10.04 LTS @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1077965 (by Stefan Pielmeier)
<soee> good morning
<smartboyhw> good evening
<smartboyhw> LOL not yet evening, 5:43 PM:P
<Riddell> ah smartboyhw, do you know what's happened to calligra?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, what do you mean by"what happened"?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: well what's the status, I've been away
<smartboyhw> Riddell, working on it later:P
<Riddell> smartboyhw: great, it's due tomorrow so if you get stuck then do let us know
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ok
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yofel_ and others: ktorrent and libktorrent 1.3.1 released:)
<smartboyhw> Wow the guy who synced ktorrent is dholbach!
<Riddell> smartboyhw: oh? where does it say that?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, email:P
<smartboyhw> Bug 1111452
<ubottu> bug 1111452 in ktorrent (Ubuntu) "Please sync ktorrent 4.3.1-1 from Debian experimental main" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1111452
<smartboyhw> Look at the last comment:P
<shadeslayer> awesome
<Riddell> oh excellent, he always used to approve syncs but ran away whenever it was suggested he become an archive admin, looks like the simpler system is working nicely
<smartboyhw> LOL
<smartboyhw> after I compiled 3.6.11-rt28 kernel I will upload the new calligra (not enough CPU and RAM here to test build)
<smartboyhw> Should be within two hours
<shadeslayer> Riddell: simpler system?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: people with upload permissions can sync directly these days, used to be they'd have to approve it then me or another archive admin would have to do the sync
<shadeslayer> ooh
<smartboyhw> !
<Riddell> smartboyhw: ec2s available on request for more CPUage
<smartboyhw> Riddell, no need for ec2s:P
<shadeslayer> but ec2's are cheap :P
<smartboyhw> LOL
<smartboyhw> How cheap?
<shadeslayer> less than a dollar per hour I think
<Riddell> 8.5UScents an hour
<shadeslayer> ^
<shadeslayer> dirt cheap
<Riddell> so much less than a dollar :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, shadeslayer do you know my age?:P I don't wanna pay:P
<smartboyhw> My dad will kill me
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: that's why Riddell is offering an EC2 instance
<shadeslayer> you don't pay
<Riddell> well it adds up if you leave them on for some time or use higher CPU types
<shadeslayer> Riddell: heh yeah
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, how come I don't need to pay!?
<shadeslayer> they have those super mega instances now
<Riddell> smartboyhw: kubuntu is here to help :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, thx
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: because kubuntu will take care of it :)
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, LOL
<smartboyhw> Riddell, who's Kubuntu's sponsor now again?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: anyone who gives us money
<smartboyhw> LOL
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<smartboyhw> hey phoenix_firebrd 
<phoenix_firebrd> smartboyhw: hi
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: i looked at the ktp-desktop-applets files changed by and the copyright file was not changed , does that mean that i did it correctly?
<shadeslayer> heh, not exactly, still needs minor adjustments
<smartboyhw> what did I miss?
<smartboyhw> I pressed quit instead of leaving a channel:P
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: what is it?
<phoenix_firebrd> if the copyright info in a file is something like this "Copyright 2010-2012", i should take the copyright year as 2010 or 2012 ? 
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: you should take it as 2010-2012
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: thats is machine readable?
<Riddell> yes
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: I have packaged tomboy-bloposter which is one of the packages in here http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/uehs/no_updated.html and i saw this news yesterday http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/02/ubuntu-one-announce-tomboy-note-sync-to-stop-working-late-february so what should i do now?
<phoenix_firebrd> *tomboy-blogposter
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: I don't know much about tomboy, it's a gnome app so I've never used it.  but that plugin seems unrelated to anything to do with ubuntu one
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: ok
<Riddell> anyone else have disappearing menu bars in 4.10?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, oh? (I am still in 4.9.98)
<Riddell> so am I
<Riddell> when I log in with a new user there's no menu bars
<Riddell> I can turn them on but they disappear next time I log out/in
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: I just tested with 12.10 , kde 4.9.98 and the menu setting is persistent 
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: with the same user
<Riddell> so just me then :(
<Riddell> thanks for testing phoenix_firebrd 
<smartboyhw> Damn calligra debuild is taking too long
<Riddell> it's not a small package is calligra
<smartboyhw> Riddell, private message?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: yes
<phoenix_firebrd> apachelogger: i am working on updating the debian/copyright for tomahawk , so no duplicates
<shadeslayer> opinions on bug 975327
<ubottu> bug 975327 in hupnp (Ubuntu) "libhupnp 1.0.0, cagibi >=0.2, kio-upnp-ms, all needed in repositories" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/975327
<shadeslayer> anyone want to check if we can split out the upnp bits?
<smartboyhw> uh?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<shadeslayer> well ... you'll have to build with upnp support and then check if there are separate .so's generated
<shadeslayer> and then make sure that there's no other code that depends on upnp
<Riddell> shadeslayer: sounds like a job for one of our ace new ninjas
<shadeslayer> :)
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> hey phoenix_firebrd
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: me?
<smartboyhw> Wait till I get my calligra debuild done. "Ace new ninjas" = phoenix_firebrd :P
<phoenix_firebrd> smartboyhw: you want to do it?
<smartboyhw> phoenix_firebrd, no. My debuild is still running. I want calligra to finish by today
<phoenix_firebrd> I wonder why people are not asking me directly
<Riddell> shadeslayer: hmm no it's built into the solid library
<shadeslayer> bah
<shadeslayer> Riddell: care to comment on the bug and close it?
<shadeslayer> or
<shadeslayer> maybe we can just move solid to universe?
<Riddell> hum, that sounds like it would cause lots of problems
<shadeslayer> oh?
<shadeslayer> but didn't we do something like that before?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: how was FOSDEM
<Riddell> shadeslayer: fosdem is a sore point for me
<shadeslayer> oh ... uhm .. ok
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I don't think we've ever split out a major part of kdelibs
<shadeslayer> true ...
<smartboyhw> Riddell, why is FOSDEM sore? (Sorry for asking)
<Riddell> I got stuck in london, which is big and smelly
<smartboyhw> Why would they hold it at London? It would be better off at California! (LOL)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, question: Do I have to do the calligra-l10n packages too?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: someone does yes, they're simple but faffy
<smartboyhw> Riddell, difficult to do isn't it? Since you had to unpack each -l10n, put it into the branch and such
<shadeslayer> automate it!
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, good suggestion:P
<Riddell> shadeslayer++
<Riddell> smartboyhw: not difficult but it does require working out where to move directories to
<yofel_> errr, calligra-l10n is pretty much automated already
<smartboyhw> yofel, oh is it?
<shadeslayer> well then ... use them scripts!
 * smartboyhw wonders where IS the script:P
<yofel> smartboyhw: download all tars, then use the script inside the packaging to generate the multi-source package
<smartboyhw> yofel, thx
<yofel> smartboyhw: it's the thing called upstream2orig
<smartboyhw> ok. Downloading the tars
<Riddell> shadeslayer: bug 682404 for hupnp MIR, it might be do-able
<ubottu> bug 682404 in hupnp (Ubuntu) "MIR hupnp" [Undecided,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/682404
<Riddell> needs someone to follow up
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: fancy reading that MIR and seeing how it could be followed through?
<Riddell> hi vassie 
<vassie> Riddell: hello, got your mail
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: MIR?
<shadeslayer> hmm
<vassie> Riddell: just replied, i'll fix my package as soon as i can, is the one in backports ok?
<smartboyhw> yofel, I put the .tar.bz2 translation files in the packaging branch right?
<Riddell> vassie: yes that's fine, there's no review of copyright files in PPAs
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: i saw some comments in the bug report , it seems there is some problem with the symbols? should i try rebuilding?
<Riddell> but for the ubuntu archive proper there is
<vassie> Riddell: cool, i'll fix it when i get back from holiday
<Riddell> vassie: maybe another packager will have fixed it for you before then :)
<vassie> Riddell: fingers crossed, will need your help (again) if that's ok to fix it
<Riddell> vassie: it's a pretty trivial fix
<vassie> Riddell: i hope some one can help, not back for a few weeks, my correct email is in there
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: here's an easier job ^^
<phoenix_firebrd> vassie: where is the package and how can i help you
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: dget http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/cantata_0.9.2-0ubuntu1.dsc
<vassie> Riddell & phoenix_firebird thank you
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: needs these fixed https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-archive/2013-February/045990.html
<phoenix_firebrd> vassie: yw
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: i will do it. When do you need it?
<vassie> Riddell: when a new version is released, i assume packaging it should be easier now i have an older version?
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: before vassie gets back from holiday :)
<Riddell> vassie: yep
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: I am working on tomahawk's copyright now, shall i do it after finishing that?
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: sounds like a plan
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: what has to be changed in the ktp-desktop-applets copyright file? If you answer me now i can avoid those mistakes in the following copyright files of 2 packages, else more work for me
<vassie> you've got till the 25th :)
<shadeslayer> oh hmm
<phoenix_firebrd> vassie: enjoy your holidays
<vassie> thank you both for sorting that out
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: Files: *
<shadeslayer>        contact/src/contact-delegate.*
<shadeslayer>        contact/src/abstract-contact-delegate.*
<vassie> phoenix_firebird: thank you
<shadeslayer> you can drop the contact/* stuff
<Riddell> shadeslayer: from declarative-plasmoids..
<phoenix_firebrd> checking
<Riddell> W: declarative-plasmoids: desktop-command-not-in-package usr/share/applications/kde4/active-microblog.desktop export
<shadeslayer> so basically, * covers all files under LGPL-2.1+
<Riddell> W: declarative-plasmoids: desktop-entry-lacks-main-category usr/share/applications/kde4/active-microblog.desktop
<shadeslayer> what
<shadeslayer> O_O
 * shadeslayer checks
<Riddell> oh export is just bash
<Riddell> ..I guess that'll work
<yofel> smartboyhw: what packaging branch?
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> I thought the apckage was lintian clean
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: yeah, so, you can drop the file specific stuff
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: i will these things now
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can we also get PA3 into backports?
<shadeslayer> now ... someone also requested me to backport kraft
<shadeslayer> hmm ... I forget the IRC nick
<Riddell> shadeslayer: we can do whatever we like but is it worth the effort?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah, the akash people would like to have it
<shadeslayer> btw
<shadeslayer> for declarative-plasmoids on Raring I have : Now running lintian...
<shadeslayer> W: declarative-plasmoids source: out-of-date-standards-version 3.9.3 (current is 3.9.4)
<shadeslayer> did you run with -pedantic ? :P
<shadeslayer> mm
<shadeslayer> yofel: you have a N7 right
<shadeslayer> yofel: can you check how good it runs raring + PA3 ? :D
<Riddell> shadeslayer: no I ran it on the .deb
<Riddell> shadeslayer: who are the akash people?
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> Riddell: the one email I CC'd you on
<shadeslayer> fairly recently
<Riddell> ah I see it, I'm yet to get to e-mail today
<yofel> shadeslayer: later maybe, I'm drowning in work today
<shadeslayer> :D
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: "* covers all files under LGPL-2.1+" . recursively?
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: yes
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: why didn't you say that earlier?
<shadeslayer> I thought it was implicit
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: ok does this apply to all the licenses?
<shadeslayer> all licenses?
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: lgp, gp, bsd?
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: lgp, gpl, bsd?
<shadeslayer> errr .. I don't you've fully understood dep 5
<shadeslayer> *I don't think
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: you are confusing me
<shadeslayer> again, read the dep 5 doc
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: I had posted and confirmed the copyright text 2 times with you earlier
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: ok
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: possibly I missed that?
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: i am going to check the backlogs
<shadeslayer> errr ... okay?
<vassie> phoenix_firebird: if you need anything for the cantata package, just let me know, going to sign off of a bit now
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: http://paste.kde.org/665228/
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: thats what you told me
<smartboyhw> Damn the build failed
<smartboyhw> dh_install --list-missing
<smartboyhw> cp: cannot stat ‘debian/tmp/usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps/karbon.png’: No such file or directory
<smartboyhw> dh_install: cp -a debian/tmp/usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps/karbon.png debian/karbon//usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps/ returned exit code 1
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: that was just an example 
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: files that got removed?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, should be. Where to fix?
<shadeslayer> look at the relevant install file
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: thats doesnot compile
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: grep karbon.png debian/*.install
<shadeslayer> I have to go for a bit
<shadeslayer> ciao
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: master teach me kungfu
<yofel> cannot do today, sorry
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: got some time now?
<yofel> no, and won't have any today
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: are you angry?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: you are a good teacher and i have some doubts, If you find sometime ping me or mail me, until then i will be doing my work
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: what do you need to know?
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: how do you feel now?
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: ca va :)
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: i assume that you mean you are fine. I have doubts about the copyright file. I read the documents people refer to and they are incomplete
<smartboyhw> Found it!
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: point to the package and I can comment
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~telepathy-kde/telepathy-kde/ktp-desktop-applets-ubuntu/revision/1#debian/copyright
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: this what shadeslayer asked me to do http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~telepathy-kde/telepathy-kde/ktp-desktop-applets-ubuntu/revision/1#debian/copyright
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: oops
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: I'm not angry, but I'm at work and have so much to do that I simply can't spare half an hour for IRC today. Sorry
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: this what shadeslayer asked me to do http://paste.kde.org/665228/
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: its ok
<smartboyhw> yofel:
<smartboyhw> - ERROR: debian/control is missing language packages: calligra-l10n-calgra calligra-l10n-.bzr
<smartboyhw> How to delete .bzr in calligra-l10n, when I'm using UDD?
<yofel> you don't - fix is not to use UDD, that package isn't meant to be used with UDD
<yofel> but if a new language was added/removed you'll have to adjust the control file. The package entries all look the same anyway
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: shadeslayer now says that "Files: *" means all files(recursively) for a particular license type ex. GPL-3+, but where is the documentation for that? all  i know is that ls* list all the files in the dir , but not recursively .
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: hmm looks ok to me
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: does "Files:  *" means all files recursively or just all files in the path?
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: all file recursively is my understanding
<shadeslayer> okay, I think I'm not clearly explaining the Files field
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: why is it now specified in the manual?
<shadeslayer> as I understood it : Files: * -> major license of src
<phoenix_firebrd> oh
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: oh I see lines 7, 8, 9 are incorrect then
<shadeslayer> then Files: foo/* or foo.* -> license exceptions
<shadeslayer> that's what I was trying to explain
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yes I agree
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: so you have listed LGPL as being * all files and GPL as being an exception for some
<Riddell> it's mixed licencing so you could argue either way
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: i didn't know that , it was not specified in the documents
<Riddell> but GPL takes precidence and that's what they have in their COPYING file
<Riddell> so I'd have the first block as Files: * for GPL then a block of Files: which names the files under LGPL
<Riddell> also tell upstream to put a COPYING.LIB file with the LGPL full text in it
<shadeslayer> heh, good point ^
<phoenix_firebrd> this is a set theory, all the files are lgpl but somefiles are gpl, right?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I know nothing about the old sponsorship procedure (non-UDD) so can you teach me the procedures?
<phoenix_firebrd> this is a set theory, all the files are lgpl except somefiles are gpl, right?
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: ^
<Riddell> smartboyhw: you run  debuild -S  and get source package files .dsc .debian.tar.gz and .orig.tar.gz and you pass those to the sponsor who checks and uploads them
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: no, usually licensing is consistent
<smartboyhw> Riddell, how do I "pass"?
<shadeslayer> for eg. I don't think the KDE SC has mixed licensing in each of its components, though I could be wrong
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: you can go either way but it's probably better to say all are GPL with some are LGPL
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer:  so if i remove contact/src/contact-delegate.* ,  contact/src/abstract-contact-delegate.* it implies that they are lgpl unless i define its not . right?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: put them on a web server? upload to a PPA? e-mail attachments?  IRC DCC messaging? telepathy tubes?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: oh or attached on a bug on launchpad
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: ok
<smartboyhw> Riddell, bug then
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: yes
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: if Files: * specifies the major license, theb why is the 5 line in here necessary? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~telepathy-kde/telepathy-kde/ktp-desktop-applets-ubuntu/revision/1#debian/copyright
<shadeslayer> isn't that field deprecated
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: is it not necessary to list file specific copyright owner?
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: check the example of http://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/copyright-format/1.0/
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: no, unless that file has a different license than the rest of the sources
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: it's not, it's optional
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: so that field has to be removed?
<Riddell> "The Copyright and License fields in the header paragraph may complement but do not replace the Files paragraphs."
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: ok
<shadeslayer> ^
<phoenix_firebrd> ok i will correct it and paste it here
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: that's fine
<shadeslayer> I'll fix it
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: no no
<shadeslayer> uhm, seriously, it's fine :)
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: you have to check if i understood correctly
<smartboyhw> Riddell, Bug 1116321 is it OK?
<ubottu> bug 1116321 in calligra-l10n (Ubuntu) "Please sponsor calligra-l10n 1:2.6.0-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1116321
<shadeslayer> heh okay :)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: hmm aren't there 50 other tars to go with it?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, you want me to upload ALL of them!?!!/
<Riddell> smartboyhw: or tell me how to easily get them
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ok I will upload
<Riddell> smartboyhw: probably better to tell me how to easily get them
<smartboyhw> Riddell, uploading already:P
<smartboyhw> In the bug:P
<Riddell> simond/simond.db: SQLite 3.x database
<Riddell> hmm, anyone know if that's preferred modifyable form?
<Riddell> how do you modify a .db file?
<ScottK> With SQL?
<Riddell> is there a command to access it?
<ScottK> I suspect it probably is the preferred form, but there are probably helper scripts or something that would need to be included to make the build system complete (similar to needing to include messages.sh)
<ScottK> I don't know enough about SQLite to say, but I'd imagine so.
 * ScottK looks at Sput.  He'll know.
<smartboyhw> That's why I HATE not using UDD:P
<smartboyhw> https://code.launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/ubuntu/raring/calligra/2.6.0-0ubuntu1/+merge/146644
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ^ first:P
<shadeslayer> btw, where can one find extensive documentation for the various substvars that we put in debian/control
<shadeslayer> http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-source.html#s-substvars is fairly under documented
<shadeslayer> bah
<shadeslayer> somehow I missed the line about deb-substvars
<tsimpson> Riddell: sqlite3
<tsimpson> then write a bunch of SQL
<smartboyhw> Riddell, Bug 1116321 complete with attachments:P
<ubottu> bug 1116321 in calligra-l10n (Ubuntu) "Please sponsor calligra-l10n 1:2.6.0-0ubuntu1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1116321
<shadeslayer> grrr
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, grrr ?
<smartboyhw> you mean the bug?
<shadeslayer> nope
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, grrr of what then
<shadeslayer> I cannot parse binary:Version in my head
<shadeslayer> I knew what it did, but suddenly I don't
<shadeslayer> and deb-substvars has no explicit info
<shadeslayer> I know what source:Version does
<shadeslayer> but I don't remember what binary:Version does :(
 * shadeslayer looks at build logs
* Riddell changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Raring Alpha 1 Released | Packaging TODO: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas http://yofel.dyndns.org/kubuntu/build_status_4.10.0_raring.html
<Riddell> oxygen fonts in the archive
<Riddell> should I put them on the CD?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: groovy, uploading
<Riddell> smartboyhw: are you doing the actual calligra package too?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I am.
<smartboyhw> https://code.launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/ubuntu/raring/calligra/2.6.0-0ubuntu1/+merge/146644
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ^
<Riddell> ah, UDD, I love a 5000 line diff
<smartboyhw> Riddell, LOL
 * smartboyhw has completely crashed the uploading systems today:P
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ping me tmr if there is any prob. Bye guys!
<Quintasan> \o
<shadeslayer> hey Quintasan
<davmor2> Riddell: only 5000 many you make it sound like it is a lot ;)
<apol> do we have an ETA for the kde 4.10 packages? (a blogger is asking me xD)
<shadeslayer> huh?
<shadeslayer> apol: we already have sekrit packages
<shadeslayer> will be uploaded once 4.10 is out
<shadeslayer> we can't upload before that
<shadeslayer> apol: http://yofel.dyndns.org/kubuntu/build_status_4.10.0_raring.html , http://yofel.dyndns.org/kubuntu/build_status_4.10.0_precise.html , http://yofel.dyndns.org/kubuntu/build_status_4.10.0_quantal.html
<Riddell> testers welcome :)
<yofel> I need another DNS that doesn't match my nick for that -.-
<shadeslayer> hmm
<Riddell> oh but it's our way of recognising your greatness
<shadeslayer> yofel: you could host those pages on the buyvm VPS you bought :P
<yofel> well, yeah, but the dns for that isn't much better :P
<shadeslayer> and maybe we could get get a status.kubuntu.org sub domain
<shadeslayer> and point it to said VPS
<yofel> next time they have some to sell someone should buy one for the team. It would be handy for stuff like this
<shadeslayer> true
<shadeslayer> someone keep a check on the stock!
<shadeslayer> they have the 256 MB ones
<shadeslayer> but the 128 MB ones are out of stock
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://doesbuyvmhavestock.com/
<shadeslayer> real cheap VPS that you can use to do initial upload and host pages and what not
<yofel> yeah, but those are considerably more expensive (well, at least percentage wise)
<Riddell> what's the cost?
<yofel> Riddell: http://buyvm.net/
<shadeslayer> Riddell: 15 USD for a year
<shadeslayer> the openvz ones
<shadeslayer> that's what me and yofel have
<apol> awesome shadeslayer
<Riddell> 36UDS says for 256MB says https://my.frantech.ca/cart.php?a=confproduct&i=0
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: 0.o
<Riddell> still good value
<Riddell> shadeslayer: doesn't bandwidth cost extra?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: there's no stock at the moment
<shadeslayer> for the 128 MB VPS
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what does that mean?
<Riddell> oh right
<shadeslayer> Riddell: no available machines :)
<Riddell> that's why I was looking at 256MB
<shadeslayer> ahh
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> that one is 3.50 USD per month
<Riddell> shadeslayer: so what would we use it for?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: well, hosting KDE status pages
<shadeslayer> initial KDE uploads
<Riddell> and an owncloud shared music server?
<Riddell> that would clinch it for me
<shadeslayer> errr
<shadeslayer> kind of difficuly
<shadeslayer> *difficult
<Riddell> why?
<shadeslayer> since it only has 256 MB's of memory
<shadeslayer> would OOM pretty soo
<shadeslayer> *soon
<Riddell> owncloud is just a web server
<Riddell> I don't think it would use much memory
<shadeslayer> it still needs memory :P
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> try it out in a VM?
<Riddell> anyway I'm only joking
<shadeslayer> hehehe
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I'd be +1, if you get another couple of council members to agree to get it with kubuntu funds I'll buy one
<shadeslayer> btw
<shadeslayer> Riddell: what do you think of enabling sender colors for Quassel?
<shadeslayer> it's in Quassel Settings > Chat View > tick Sender Colors
<Riddell> IRC colours? sounds evil?
<shadeslayer> really? :P
<shadeslayer> Its the one thing I really wanted from quassel
<shadeslayer> erm
<shadeslayer> from konversation
<shadeslayer> and I didn't know there was a setting for it
<shadeslayer> hey ho
<Riddell> everyone hates those colours, it's only used by spammers to draw silly picures
<genii-around> It's actually good. Except sometimes when two different people with same-length nick randomly get same colour and confuses
<Riddell_> one two one two
<Riddell_> no difference
<shadeslayer> that's because your own color is black
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Riddell_> ooh you're all ready
<Riddell_> gosh ubottu is pink
<shadeslayer> hehe
<Riddell_> ooh you're all red
<shadeslayer> yeah, so, IMHO this should be enabled by default :)
<Riddell_> is there a good reason why upstream haven't done so?
<Riddell_> Sput?
<shadeslayer> no idea, but I've poked him as to why this isn't default
<Riddell> Darkwing, ScottK, apachelogger, JontheEchidna, jussi: shadeslayer wants to know if you think buying a VM for kubuntu use would be a good idea
<Riddell> shadeslayer: well no objection from me on quassel
<shadeslayer> a very underpowered VM that we can use for hosting status pages and doing initial uploads etc
<jussi> No. we should approach kubuntu "friends" about having something donated. I need to check with tsimpson, but we may even have space on ubottu.com's VM.
<shadeslayer> oh, awesomer
<shadeslayer> Riddell: any news on that new feature tour?
<Riddell> um, I don't know, was someone even doing it?
<jussi> Thanks to rackspace we have that lovely VM
<shadeslayer> idk either
<shadeslayer> but I'd like to have Muon added there
<jussi> (hear that, if you need to buy a VM, rackspace... ;) )
<Riddell> I know lots of people have suggested it but I don't know if anyone has started on it
<shadeslayer> jussi: but buyvm is ultra cheap :P
<shadeslayer> 15 USD for a year
<shadeslayer> you can't beat that
<jussi> shadeslayer: lets see about the sharing of the ubottu vm
<jussi> ;)
<jussi> free ;)
<Riddell> it is pretty close to pocket money
<shadeslayer> yeah ;)
<jussi> Riddell: mind, you could have mentioned that earlier... ie. when you asked
<Riddell> I didn't ask, shadeslayer did!
<shadeslayer> yep 
<shadeslayer> anywho, off to sleep since my ISO build is almost done
<shadeslayer> nighters :)
<ScottK> Riddell: I don't recall use having really needed one where people didn't have stuff available.  Can status pages go on people.ubuntu.com?
<ScottK> Also we could probably use ubuntuwire if needed.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: not looking good for your vote, you'll never be a politician
<Quintasan> Is it just me or we could save some trouble by throwing rekonq off and shipping firefox by default?
<ScottK> Quintasan: Will it fit?
<ScottK> If so, yes.
<jussi> Quintasan: you would make lots of friend fast...
<Quintasan> ScottK: So the main problem is not lack of KDE integration but space?
<Quintasan> jussi: well, I feel like I read crapton of mails, each in different tone and the issue could be summed up as "put firefox by default, we don't really like rekonq"
<jussi> Are the integration bits in the blue whatevr ppa not portable/do able for us? 
<ScottK> Quintasan: That's my opinion.
<ScottK> Other people think the integration is essential.
<ScottK> jussi: They aren't.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Well that opinion of yours is essentialy the only factor limiting us I believe
<ScottK> Which?
<Quintasan> ScottK: I'd rather have security and stability than intergration
<Quintasan> ScottK: lack of space
<ScottK> Lack of space isn't an opinon.  Someone needs to figure out how much it would take and see if it's reasonable.
<ScottK> If Blue Systems can work a deal to support the KDE patches in the Ubuntu Firefox packages, then I'm all for them.
<Sput> Riddell: the main reason is that the sender colors are stored in a stylesheet, which needs to be in user's config dir, and which gets created the first time the user saves that setting in the config dialog
<Sput> an alternative would be creating that stylesheet first time the user starts the client, of course
<Sput> but for some reason I don't remember that was awkward to implement :)
<Sput> , shadeslayer
<bolo> i want to compile kde for the frist time and i need libiodbc (libiodbc2-dev) to compile soprano properly.  now apt-get tells me i need to remove all kde packages and so to install that which seems really strange.  am i missing something?  is this the right place to ask anyway?
<yofel> bolo: we use unixodbc instead, give me a minute to look up what you need
<yofel> bolo: you need libvirtodbc0, unixodbc-dev and this patch to build soprano: :q
<yofel> bolo: http://paste.kde.org/665522
<bolo> yofel: thanks.  
<bolo> it works. :)
<Riddell> I wonder how we can make that obvious in the future
<BarkingFish> evening guys :) Anyone know if Joseph Salisbury comes onto IRC at all please? 
<BarkingFish> He's helping me smash the ar5523 bug on the 3.8 kernel series right now - I just wanted to catch him and have a chat concerning the bug since I don't quite think I'm getting through.
<BarkingFish> First time ar5523 appears as a module is 3.8.0-2 (working, anyhow) - he's got me testing 3.8.0-0 release candidates - the module wasn't even in existence in them :)
<yofel> BarkingFish: he's jsalisbury in #ubuntu-kernel
<bolo> Riddell: i think distro specific stuff is documentet at  http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/Distributions  
<BarkingFish> aha :) Thanks yofel 
<bolo> at least thats where i looked
<BarkingFish> hm.  Seems he might not be around atm :(  I thought I might get the chance to communicate with him "in person", so to speak
<BarkingFish> damn
#kubuntu-devel 2013-02-06
<AlexZion> hi everyone, I need some info about where to find few config file of KDE environment , usually starting from ~/.kde folder I guess ....
<AlexZion> like for example , config about plasma and plasmoids .....
<apachelogger> AlexZion: hey, #kde might be able to help you there
<AlexZion> ok apachelogger I will ask there, but you may can halp me with another info...., to get a 13.04 distro daily full upgraded , should I add some extra repo once installed a 13.04  available here http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/ ? 
<apachelogger> no
<AlexZion> thanks apachelogger, I'll try to play around "default settings" to propose a different one for the new release .... :)
<apachelogger> nice
<AlexZion> yeah apachelogger, I think it should be much more "New User" oriented ...., but maybe you already read some my idea on the mailing list ....  
<AlexZion> apachelogger:  what about QML , do you think could be even possible build an applications to manage config file !?!
<AlexZion> because I could even try myself with it ... :)
<apachelogger> AlexZion: an application to manage config files?
<AlexZion> something like !! , just for me and to learn  both .... for now .....
<AlexZion> I guess QML is very nice even to prototype an apps .... 
<AlexZion> sayng maneging config file , I mean few key settings , and even manage it with some preset ....  
<AlexZion> wouldn't be nice !?!
<apachelogger> we have that, it's called systemsettings :P
<AlexZion> really !?! :D 
<AlexZion> let's say...., taking few settings , something about 20/30 settings, and manage it with a some preset , could be very usefull in my opinion...
<AlexZion> for example I'm pretty sure would be a problem to manage the size icon of any application , just because there isn't a centralized config for that , at least until  12.10
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/1cHSYZg.png
<AlexZion> well , so it's perfect ....
<AlexZion> apachelogger: do you think would be difficult to implement a "presets system" on systemsettings ? 
<AlexZion> of course not the entire systemsettings ....
<apachelogger> well, we kind of have that already
<apachelogger> i.e. kubuntu-settings-low-fat, kubuntu-settings-desktop etc.
<apachelogger> they are essentially presets 
<apachelogger> so, no, it would generally not be hard, but it really depends on how you would want to do that
<AlexZion> well, but they are more about tecnical settings ...., what about aspect or functionality , effects and so on ...
<apachelogger> I am afraid I do not know what you mean by 'functionality' and 'effects'
<AlexZion> and in any case , would be amazing having it with a simple switch button ....
<AlexZion> ok , I mean windows behavior, plasma behavior, applications aspect, desktop effects, workspace aspect 
<apachelogger> that is exactly what those packages are about
<AlexZion> I know , but what about a centralized preset system for that !?! , I mean a custom mode , and as presets as we need .....
<AlexZion> why not?, I mean , it should be all about config management .....
<AlexZion> of course working on great and solid base already there ....
<sakang> wow 4.10 stable is out!
<sakang> looks like they are 5 days old by looking at the timestamp.
<apachelogger> who's old?
<sakang> 4.10 sources
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> why yes, tagging was 5 days ago ;)
<sakang> meaning there wasn't any bug(s) since then?
<apachelogger> meaning there weren't any release blocking bug reports since then
<AlexZion> anyway system settings is the same for 32, 64 and mac version right ?
<apachelogger> yes
<AlexZion> yeaah , so I think it can be something relatively simple to do , and it would give a good benefit, even thinking about activities could use it ..... 
<apachelogger> activities have a preset system
<AlexZion> even for those settings !?!
<AlexZion> because if so , is already there what we are talking about ....
<apachelogger> I do not know.
<Mamarok> claydoh: giovanni_re is back, should we set him to moderation before he does all that crossposting stuff again?
<Mamarok> his mail looks more like an add for Mac screens than a real question
<Mamarok> ad*
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: did you release package tomahawk yet?
<shadeslayer> and no one has uploaded KDE 4.10 yet .. hmm
<shadeslayer> I'll wait for Riddell to upload those
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: mind uploading 4.10?
<apachelogger> accordign to the notes it has not been tested
<shadeslayer> Raring 4.10 hasn't been tested?
<shadeslayer> O_O
<shadeslayer> I don't think that's true
<shadeslayer> but I'll test it
<shadeslayer> it'll take some time though
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: as for Quantal and Precise I know they've been tested
<shadeslayer> but the etherpad is out of sync
 * apachelogger has quite the neck pain
<shadeslayer> with reality :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: should I copy quantal/precise to backports?
<shadeslayer> or beta backports? or both
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yeah I was wondering, cause I wanted to publish last night as I couldnt sleep anyway
<shadeslayer> oh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you do the testing :P
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> I'm testing for raring
<apachelogger> ohm
<shadeslayer> no precise/quantal machines
<shadeslayer> and even raring will take some time
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I can't upload today anyway
<apachelogger> earliest tonight
<shadeslayer> oh?
<Peace-> :) hi 
<apachelogger> EBANDWITH
<shadeslayer> ah
<apachelogger> hi Peace-
<shadeslayer> get an EC2 instance?
<Peace-> i was able to compile plasmate finally 
<shadeslayer> the micro ones are free for a year :P
<apachelogger> dunno nothing about that :P
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/IeJTm4V.png
<apachelogger> hum
<apachelogger> in a running session that seems a bit weird Oo
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<apachelogger> Usage: kopypackages [-h|-n|-q|-c <credfile>] (-a |-p <package> |-b <batchfile>) ppa:fromPPA (from_release|all) ppa:toPPA (to_release|all)
<apachelogger> that's very readable
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: do we have kscreen in raring yet?
<shadeslayer> idk
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kscreen
<apachelogger> I wonder if we should backport it
<shadeslayer> tehehehe
<shadeslayer> http://chocolatey.org/
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I'll update tomahawk
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: good evening. Yesterday i had power failure in my home, the main meter got burned, thats why i got disconnected suddenly . sorry
<shadeslayer> np :)
<apachelogger> which reminds me that I need to SRU pgst
<shadeslayer> mm yes
<apachelogger> which reminds me that pvlc is completely and entirely out of date
<apachelogger> 0.6.0 is in the archive
<phoenix_firebrd> apachelogger: i am working on the tomahawk debian/copyright
<apachelogger> cool
<phoenix_firebrd> apachelogger: its the one in the blue-shell branch right?
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> I'd redo it from scratch though
<apachelogger> i.e. I did not actually verify the copyright file myself
<phoenix_firebrd> apachelogger: is there a deadline for it?
<apachelogger> feature freeze ^^
<phoenix_firebrd> apachelogger: ok. I am doing it from the scratch 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: copy initated for p and q
<shadeslayer> awesome
<apachelogger> meanwhile I got in a hackish mood :D
<shadeslayer> dafuq, dpkg-source: error: add src/libtomahawk/playlist/._XspfUpdater.h in debian/source/include-binaries if you want to store the modified binary in the debian tarball
<shadeslayer> dpkg-source: error: unrepresentable changes to source
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: oh?
<shadeslayer> what did you do
<apachelogger> break phonon mostly
<apachelogger> also that error looks like you did an in-source build?
<shadeslayer> ah
<apachelogger> or tomahawk's cmake is broken and it does soemthing in-source in an out-of-source build
<shadeslayer> idk
<shadeslayer> all I did was grab your beta package
<shadeslayer> download the tar
<shadeslayer> from here : http://download.tomahawk-player.org/tomahawk-0.6.0.tar.bz2
<shadeslayer> copy packaging bits
<apachelogger> >>> git diff master phonon5 | diffstat -s
<apachelogger>  186 files changed, 345 insertions(+), 11987 deletions(-)
<shadeslayer> :D
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: "copy packaging bits" means?
<shadeslayer>  cp -aR tomahawk-0.6.0~beta1/debian tomahawk-0.6.0/
<apachelogger> AH
<apachelogger> ololo
<shadeslayer> ?
<shadeslayer> this src is fscked
<Riddell> ooh upstream release day
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> Riddell: did you QA raring packages?
<Riddell> yep, all good for me
<Riddell> shall I upload?
<shadeslayer> ah, yes :)
<shadeslayer> no one updated etherpad
<shadeslayer> which is why apachelogger didn't upload
<shadeslayer> Riddell: btw, just a question, can I upload those new tars?
<shadeslayer> the split kdegames and everything
<shadeslayer> are those in the Kubuntu Dev packageset?
<shadeslayer> because I wasn't sure if they were, which is why I didn't upload them
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I'm afraid I don't know
<Riddell> there's a way to find out, but I forget that too
<Riddell> me fail
<Riddell> I'll ask cjwatson
<Riddell> I'm running kubuntu-archive-upload now
<shadeslayer> okay
<Riddell> hi Mirv 
<Mirv> hi Riddell 
<jussi> ooh, its a Mirv! Hello Mirv!
<Riddell> jussi: care to introduce us?
<jussi> Riddell: you don't know Mirv? 
<Riddell> I don't know, introduce us and maybe I will
<jussi> Riddell: Mirv is a canonical employee that used to work where I currently work. Not sure of his area of interest at canonical just now, but Im sure he will tell you that.
<jussi> Mirv: is otherwise known as Timo Jyrinki
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: uploaded to staging
<shadeslayer> also copying build deps
<yofel> shadeslayer, Riddell: that's our current packagset: http://paste.kde.org/665912, if that has everything we should be fine (I don't think that's the case)
<shadeslayer> hm
* yofel changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - Friendly Computing | Raring Alpha 1 Released | Packaging TODO: http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas
<Riddell> yofel: how did you get that?
<yofel> bzr co lp:ubuntu-archive-tools
<yofel> there run ./edit-acl -P kubuntu -S raring query
<Riddell> that's the one
<vassie> morning all
<Riddell> hi vassie, not on holiday?
<phoenix_firebrd> vassie: morning
<vassie> not yet, fly out tomorrow night
<vassie> can't wait
<vassie> loving 4.10 btw
<Riddell> a colourful wallpaper makes all the difference
<vassie> it really does :)
<yofel> now get some beatiful color icons and it'll be great
<yofel> not sure what everyone likes about these monochrome ones
<phoenix_firebrd> i the monochromes
<Riddell> which monochrome ones?
<phoenix_firebrd> i like the monochromes
<yofel> Riddell: the tray icons
<yofel> ok, they're not too bad
<phoenix_firebrd> its consistent with all the themes 
<yofel> but I'm a pretty color focused person, so keeping those monochrome icons apart always takes a split second longer
<Riddell> yes, it does make telepathy very easy to find but klipper takes longer
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: +
<phoenix_firebrd> there should be an option to highlight icons
<Riddell> actually the main problem I have with the systray is that notification popups have no visual connection to a systray icon
<Riddell> so you put in a usb drive and it pops up but you want it to go away, the user has no idea to click on the solid icon to make it go away
<Riddell> agateau: that's my nomination for last mile ^^
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: does kde has a user test program , something like the ubuntu's program?
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: the usablity test
<agateau> Riddell: good point
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: usability not so much since celeste got busy elsewhere
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: recently i read about a survey done by someone about  icon usage
<Mirv> jussi: hi jussi :)
<jussi> Mirv: Heya Timo, been a while :)
<Mirv> I've been working with Debian recently on Qt5, and Qt5 is what brings also a migration of Qt4 to the new upstream tool qtchooser. so raising the topic a bit in case someone hasn't yet noticed it.
<Riddell> hum, suddently I've a nasty feeling I said I'd look over something for fabo and didn't
<Mirv> I e-mailed/pinged Riddell and Tim Gartner (latest uploaders), but for example ScottK may not have heard about it
<Mirv> the Qt4 part of qtchooser migration is on offer at https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/kubuntu-packaging/qt4-qtchooser-migration-raring/+merge/146090 - approved by fabo so far
<Mirv> and it's identical in changes to what I've done together with pkg-kde at http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-kde/qt/qt4-x11.git;a=shortlog;h=refs/heads/experimental
<Riddell> mm that was probably it :)
<Mirv> some ideas like the default package thing adapted from Sune Vuorela even though he's not in the changelog
<Mirv> Riddell: :)
<Mirv> jussi: my area of interest right at the moment has been this, Qt 5 :)
<Riddell> Mirv: where does the qtchooser package come from?
<Riddell> is it a separate package to be packaged up?
<Mirv> Riddell: the Thiago's release directory is linked in the merge request, but more precisely https://qt.gitorious.org/qt/qtchooser - yes, a separate package that has been packaged
<Quintasan> \o
<jussi> heya Quintasan
<Riddell> Mirv: looks good browsing over it, what's the next steps?
<Quintasan> mikhas: ping
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you dont need to copy build deps
<Mirv> Riddell: the next step would be to get qtchooser and qt4-x11 into raring, after which we could start with qtbase and continue from there regarding Qt5. didrocks will be helping with Qt5 uploads and we'll go over those packages once more. I'm just updating to 5.0.1.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I made staging dep on regular thingy
<shadeslayer> err
<Mirv> Riddell: the order of components is roughly http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1616169/ ...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: nope
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://i.imgur.com/LmsVehs.png
 * apachelogger blinks
<apachelogger> wtf
<apachelogger> I am 100% sure I added it
<Riddell> Mirv: I think I'd rather not upload qt4-x11 for some hours, we have a KDE 4.10.0 release today and I'd like that to be up first
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I definitely did not copy crap
<apachelogger> lunchpad :@
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> anyway
<shadeslayer> I've copied it now
<mikhas> Quintasan, pong
<Riddell> Mirv: but qtchooser can go straight up, where's the packaging?
<Riddell> Mirv: just the one here? https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-beta-proper/+packages
<Quintasan> mikhas: so, with Iain's help I've got maliit into Debian and Ubuntu, this went better than expected
<Quintasan> mikhas: I will just maintain maliit in Debian and we kill two birds with one stone
<Mirv> Riddell: right, just thought about it and pushed https://code.launchpad.net/~timo-jyrinki/+junk/qtchooser
<mikhas> I am about killing birds as efficiently as possible.
<mikhas> *I am all about
<Mirv> the only changes to Debian are version number, the Conflicts line and maintainer
<Quintasan> mikhas: Will there ever come the day when I can use maliit on Android?
<Riddell> Mirv: oh so just a sync?
<Mirv> indeed what https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-proper is
<mikhas> Quintasan, depends on where Wayland is heading, right now.
<Riddell> Mirv: no can sync, it's not in debian
<mikhas> Personally, I am not interested in Android.
<Mirv> Riddell: it's not uploaded into Debian yet. with all the release process going on, there wouldn't be much happening with NEW queue anyway. but I've worked all of my "Ubuntu packagin" so far that it's all identical to Debian git aside from the version number and maintainer fields
<mikhas> Quintasan, is there a e-mail message or such that confirms it has been accepted?
<Riddell> Mirv: that's the way to do it :)
<Mirv> but we need to have "-0ubuntu1" version numbers since they haven't been uploaded to Debian yet
<Mirv> Riddell: yes it is.. we've tried to do this as directly in Debian as possible, especially since I've my Debian hat
<Quintasan> mikhas: AFAIR it's in Debian NEW and in Ubuntu -> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/maliit-framework
<Mirv> so I joined pkg-kde earlier
<Quintasan> mikhas: http://ftp-master.debian.org/new/maliit-framework_0.94.1-1.html
<Mirv> with Qt5, we have 3-4 patches lying around that should be upstreamed and that I've so far considered Ubuntu specific and not pushed into Debian git
<mikhas> nice
<mikhas> Quintasan, want to announce this on Maliit ML?
<Quintasan> well
<Riddell> Mirv: sounds like you're doing all good stuff, there's a question of where to keep the qt packaging in ubuntu in version control, we use ~kubuntu-packagers for qt4 which you'd be welcome to join or we could start a new team or try and not have anything ubuntu specific (but that never works alas)
<Quintasan> mikhas: I think I can but I'm not really good at being all official and whatnot :D
<Riddell> Quintasan: now's a good chance to learn :)
<Mirv> Riddell: certainly I could join kubuntu-packagers, there are enouh teams already
<mikhas> Quintasan, I just did a quick post: https://plus.google.com/111638192127727919330/posts/8x22gbAmtDZ
<Quintasan> ScottK: Any idea how can I get coresspodning dsc file from http://ftp-master.debian.org/new/maliit-framework_0.94.1-1.html ?
<Mirv> when KDE starts to use Qt5, there will be probably some changes again compared to Debian at some point in time
<ricktimmis> Riddell: Do you have a minute, I wanted to run a query by you in regard to the Uscan script ?
<Mirv> and also if we need some Ubuntu specific patches that are not upstreamable (hopefully not)
<Riddell> ricktimmis: sure
<Mirv> but for historical reasons I think Kubuntu is a good home for Qt packaging ;)
<Mirv> even though Qt is now used a bit here and there
<ricktimmis> Riddell: thanks, So I have a script that downloads Sources, but many of them are not returned by apt-get sources instead it references Git, Bzr, Svn repos for the latest source archives. Does the script need to then download them from those archive, because if it does that's strike me as being a very difficult programming problem ?
<ricktimmis> Riddell: What happens also, is that it seems plenty of source don't appear to have Watch files, so uscan returns nothing, does that matter ?
<Riddell> ricktimmis: many packages will have lines saying where the packaging is held in vcs, that's only interesting if you're working on the packaging, for this script it needs to care about what's in the archive because that's what will be out of date
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: I am working on the copyright file for tomahawk and i have come across a class file. this is the header of the class file http://paste.kde.org/665948/ should this file be ignored or else what should i take for copyright info
<Riddell> ricktimmis: apt-get source will still do this even if it also says "please use bzr://foo"
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: you can ignore that
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: ok
<Riddell> ricktimmis: if they don't have a watch file then it should probably be added so your script should just say "missing watch file"
<shadeslayer> it's an autogenerated file
<claydoh> Mamarok: I think we should, numerous past incidents warrant it, methinks. Plus, he may get a better answer on hardware in one of his other crossposted lists. 
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: ya
<Mamarok> claydoh: OK
<claydoh> Mamarok: sorry  for being slow, worked another overnight. Sunrise feels like sunset right now lol
<Mamarok> no problem, I will moderate him
<Mamarok> done
<ricktimmis> Riddell: Right, OK this has been very useful, thanks I shall carry on. I'm still a little confused by the output from apt-get sources, but the man pages will fix that, so leave it with me. Thanks again
<Riddell> ricktimmis: when updating the package there's no reliable way to know if you should get the packaging from the archive or whatever version control someone keeps it in, but the point of this script is to keep the archive up to date so that's what it should do
<Quintasan> mikhas: should I post to maliit-announce@lists.maliit.org ?
<mikhas> just maliit-discuss@
<mikhas> maliit-announce is under moderation ;-)
<Quintasan> oh
<mikhas> well, send it to both
<mikhas> I'll probably allow your e-mail ;-)
<ricktimmis> Riddell: Ah right a little confusion again. Sudden thought, is the script comparing a local sources.list of packages against a local sources.list of source code. What I mean it should the script be doing apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, apt-cache redepends, apt-get source, test watch files, run uscan, output. Is my thinking of the overall program flow correct please ? 
<Riddell> ricktimmis: yes I think that's correct
<Riddell> it means it needs to be run on an up to date machine or chroot but that's ok
<Riddell> 4.10.0 going up
<ricktimmis> Riddell: Ah ha, OK that's reassured me that I'm approaching it in the correct way, thanks.
<Riddell> ricktimmis: it's comparing what's in the archive against what uscan and watch files considers the newest upstream version
<Quintasan> mikhas: sent :D
 * Quintasan tried to be official and whatnot
<mikhas> Quintasan, you might get a lot of bug reports early on.
<mikhas> Perhaps I should have told you before =p
<Quintasan> mikhas: Like I did get in this whole stuff without expecting this much :D
<mikhas> Where will bugs be reported?
<mikhas> I doubt all bugs would go to bugs.maliit.org, that wouldnt make much sense if it was distro-specific
<Quintasan> mikhas: Hmm, I forgot to mention that, well, you can either email me or Iain if it's a problem with packaging
<Quintasan> mikhas: if the code does not work good then it's not really my fault ;)
<mikhas> I can live with that.
<Quintasan> At this stage we don't really do anything about your code, ie. no patching
<Quintasan> The general policy is trying to keep the code upstream as much as possible
<apachelogger> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/maliit-framework is where bugs go :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: implying we have enough people to sort this...oh wait I'm the maintainer
 * Quintasan hides
<mikhas> Quintasan, thanks a lot for your effort.
<mikhas> apachelogger, ok
 * apachelogger wonders why phonon's player class includes qdatetime :O
<Quintasan> mikhas: You have to thank Laney for uploading it to Debian though, he did some work on his own and the end result is a merge of our work.
<Quintasan> I was about to push it into Ubuntu only but then Laney told me that he would be happy to work with me on this
<Riddell> Quintasan: you know he took all the credit for it in the work items :)
<mikhas> such is life
<mikhas> Quintasan, I know the real story though ;-)
<Quintasan> Riddell: Really? Well, whatever, not that I really mind it though.
<Quintasan> Well, I don't mind it enough to get angry over that
<Quintasan> Riddell: oh, there are two blueprints containing maliit, I guess that rewards both of us :P
<Riddell> everyone's a winner
<apachelogger> you'll both get promoted to senior blueprint implementer; more work and same pay.
<mikhas> I would suggest less pay
<phoenix_firebrd> going out, bbl
<Quintasan> mikhas: I already get nothing :D
<mikhas> hah
<apachelogger> perfect
<apachelogger> you'll have to pay us to work on kubuntu
 * Quintasan shakes fist at apachelogger
<apachelogger> everyone's happy
<Quintasan> I'm going to take half of your earnings
<apachelogger> Riddell gets some more tablets and you get work on more blueprints :P
<Riddell> hey there's a blueprint for tablet things!
<apachelogger> do we have a blueprint for multimedia?
<Quintasan> Riddell: about PMC, it works but I'm not sure we want it into archive
<Quintasan> I tested it quite a while ago but I don't think much changed
<Riddell> Quintasan: mm it's still full of problems last I tried
<apachelogger> put the qt media center thing in, it's very neat
<Quintasan> apachelogger: only if you package it :P
<Riddell> yeah that should be packaged too
<Quintasan> Riddell: so, we want a package for PMC?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: no, I am fixing phonon by breaking phonon
<Riddell> Quintasan: well only in a PPA probably
<jussi> Quintasan: half of Riddell's earnings is like 10x what you should get anyway :P
<Quintasan> jussi: gibe moneyz pls
<Riddell> gosh, harsh
<jussi> haha
<Quintasan> apachelogger: >apachelogger
<Quintasan> >fixing
<Quintasan> pick one
<Quintasan> :P
<apachelogger> SIGSEV
<Riddell> jussi: the helsinki city atmosphere is not improving your manners!
<Quintasan> as expected
<jussi> Riddell: haha, I like teasing Quintasan :P :P 
 * jussi hugs Quintasan
 * Quintasan pats jussi
<apachelogger> yofel: u saw my msg on broken newpackage?
<Quintasan> It seems like you have too much free time jussi, you could go back to working :P
 * apachelogger tells jussi and Quintasan to stop flooding
<jussi> apachelogger: w
<yofel> I did, just no time to figure out a proper solution. (Other than making strings out of both values)
<jussi> apachelogger: h
<jussi> apachelogger: a
<jussi> apachelogger: t
<jussi> apachelogger: ?
<apachelogger> that does it
 * Quintasan tells apachelogger to either break or fix Phonon, not both at once
<jussi> sorry, Ill be good :)
<apachelogger> if (GSTREAMER_FOUND AND GSTREAMER_PLUGIN_VIDEO_FOUND AND GSTREAMER_PLUGIN_AUDIO_FOUND AND GSTREAMER_PLUGIN_PBUTILS_FOUND AND GLIB2_FOUND AND GOBJECT_FOUND AND LIBXML2_FOUND)
<apachelogger> there
<apachelogger> read that
<apachelogger> then tell me what it says
<Quintasan> well
<yofel> breakage++
<apachelogger> Quintasan: to unbreak what is broken one needs to break it first, then throw it away and start from scratch
<Quintasan> doesn't that look for all stuff mentioned here?
<apachelogger> it's the circle of life^Wsoftware
<Quintasan> and if one of those is not found then it will fail
<Quintasan> what's wrong with that?
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> Quintasan: say I add two dependencies, what will happen?
<Quintasan> apachelogger: you will have to add them there?
<Quintasan> to the if I mean
<apachelogger> say I then add an alternate dependency, e.g. instead of libxml2 you can also build with libxml3, what will happen?
<Quintasan> well
<Quintasan> brekage?
<Quintasan> or
<Quintasan> LIBXML2_FOUND OR LIBXML3_FOUND?
<shadeslayer> AND ( LIBXML2_FOUND OR LIBXML3_FOUND)
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> assuming CMake can handle the braces and what not
<apachelogger> your or caused breakage, we are getting there :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: now say one variable changes name and we add another dependency, what happens? :P
<Quintasan> more changes to the if
<apachelogger> how long is the if now? :P
<Quintasan> long long
<apachelogger> more like unsigned long long actually :P
<apachelogger> is that good
<Quintasan> unsigned long long long even
<apachelogger> ?
<Quintasan> dunno, if that's what you need to get it working
<apachelogger> is it?
<Quintasan> is there a way around it?
<apachelogger> sure there is
<apachelogger> you could store all the vars in a list and loop evaluate that
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: is it just me or is seeking in tomahawk not working wiht pgst 463?
<jussi> agateau: ping when youve a minute please PM me.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: local files
<Quintasan> Riddell: I'll do a quick pacakge of PMC and upload to Experimental okay?
<ScottK> Quintasan: You can't.
<Quintasan> ScottK: Oh, I see. Well, I just wait for it to get accepted
<ScottK> Is it important to get it quickly?
<Quintasan> ScottK: Not really, I just wanted to have a local copy of what's in Debian
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> I'd just ask whoever uploaded it to publish it elsewhere for you to grab.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Riddell> Quintasan: isn't there one already somewhere?
<Quintasan> Riddell: Is there? I don't remember doing anything
<Riddell> Quintasan: dunno just search on launchpad, maybe not
<Quintasan> Riddell: I think I'm done
<Riddell> Quintasan: that didn't take long :)
<Quintasan> It's a simple package I think
<Mirv> pushed qtchooser and Qt5's qtbase to under kubuntu-packaging as first steps
<snele> kde 4.10 works great in precise. thank you guys for backporting it
<Riddell> snele: tested from ninjas?
<Riddell> Mirv: awooga
<snele> Riddell: I beleive i got it from beta ppa
<snele> where rc3 was
<Riddell> snele: ah that's just rc3
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I'll have a looky loo
<Riddell> snele: fancy being a tester for 4.10.0?
<Riddell> oh looks like it's in backports already
<snele> Riddell: It is 4.10.0
<snele> :)
<Riddell> snele: great thanks for testing
<Riddell> snele: could you mark it on http://notes.kde.org/kubuntu-ninjas ?
<Quintasan> Riddell: pmc packaged and uploaded to experimental, should be done shortly
<Riddell> awooga
<snele> Riddell: how to mark it? :) 
<BluesKaj> ok good I'll have to switch to my 12.10 install and check it out 
<Riddell> snele: under Precise remoave "needs-packaging" and add "tested from backports snele"
<Riddell> hi smartboyhw, where had you got to with calligra?
<Quintasan> Riddell: It's a snapshot from git so I can update it every now and then
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: wfm
<smartboyhw> damn that is a whole lot .install files to fix...
<smartboyhw> Riddell, trying to complete it.
<smartboyhw> Riddell, do you have a fast machine and run debuild off https://code.launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/ubuntu/raring/calligra/2.6.0-0ubuntu1 ?
<snele> Riddell: done
<Riddell> smartboyhw: want an ec2?
<Riddell> snele: thanks
<smartboyhw> Riddell, need to:)
<smartboyhw> The build will fail but that's exactly what I need
<smartboyhw> Riddell, can I access the files of ec2 after build?
<snele> Riddell: do you plan to backport kscreen to precise? 
<Riddell> smartboyhw: you can do whatever you like, it's just a server
<smartboyhw> Riddell, good then I want one:)
<Riddell> snele: I've no plans for that no, volunteers welcome as ever
<Riddell> smartboyhw: ubuntu@ec2-23-22-18-255.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<smartboyhw> Riddell, how to connect? You know that I knew nothing about ec2s:P
<Riddell> smartboyhw: that's one of the expensive ones so make sure to tell me when you're done
<Riddell> smartboyhw: ssh
<smartboyhw> Riddell, how do I use it?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: like any other computer
<Riddell> smartboyhw: you know how to use a command line?
<smartboyhw> I know
<Riddell> e.g. you can use the command wall to send a message
<smartboyhw> Damn I can't bzr branch that calligra one
<Riddell> smartboyhw: what are you trying?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, getting the calligra thing built
<Riddell> smartboyhw: yes but specifically what command
 * smartboyhw is a idiot on servers
<smartboyhw> Riddell, bzr branch that specific branch
<Riddell> smartboyhw: so you're running  bzr branch lp:~smartboyhw/ubuntu/raring/calligra/2.6.0-0ubuntu1 ?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yep
<Riddell> smartboyhw: you'll need your .ssh key and .bazaar settings to make it work
<Riddell> smartboyhw: you can just copy those to the server but you must never let me have access to your secret .ssh key so you need to kick me off first
<Riddell> which you can do by killing my ssh connection or bash instance
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I give up then..... it's really difficult to do so
<Riddell> smartboyhw: no it's not, it's just a few new things to learn!
<Riddell> don't give up!
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I exited already
<smartboyhw> I might try to put the source up into PPA though afterwards:)
<Riddell> tsk, you'll never become an elite hacker if you give up that easy
<Quintasan> 1337 m4d hax00r skills are acquired through constant effort!
<smartboyhw> Riddell,  don't try will try in another day
<smartboyhw> Now I wanted calligra out a.s.a.p. especially since the translations are out I think
<apachelogger> Quintasan: is that so?
<apachelogger> Quintasan: http://paste.kde.org/666050/
<apachelogger> what's that if do? :P
<vassie> Riddell: did my cantata package get fixed?
<shadeslayer> ...
<vassie> Riddell: if not i'll fix it when i'm back
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: that is just screwed up code
<Riddell> vassie: I don't think I saw phoenix doing that yet
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: is that just sample code?
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> that is production code :P
<shadeslayer> or is that actual code used in .. OH MY GOD
<vassie> Riddell: np, i assume it's an easy fix
<Quintasan> apachelogger: >!!b_old_video != !!b_video
<Quintasan> what the
<Quintasan> !@%!#!@
<Quintasan> holy mother of god
<shadeslayer> haha
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: why?!?!
<Quintasan> apachelogger: what the hell are you doing in the multimedia lands?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: cause it is cool :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no it's not :P
<snele> pfff I already found regression in 4.10. Spacing in notification pop-up is wrong/bad  http://www.dodaj.rs/f/2P/9W/VBg08YJ/snapshot1.png
<apachelogger> :(
<Quintasan> couldnt you make
<Quintasan> !!b_old_video != !!b_video
<ubottu> Quintasan: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Quintasan> like
<Quintasan> b_old_video != b_video?
<Quintasan> double negation ususally yields the same thing
<shadeslayer> usually? :D
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I can imagine the double negation is used there for some reason
<Quintasan> or they do it just to make their code horrible
<shadeslayer> didn't apachelogger just say that it's used to make them cool :P
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: I think they get drunk at Randa and write all of their code
<Quintasan> I can QUITE imagine that
<shadeslayer> then they release it in incremental bits so that no one suspects foul play
<Quintasan> apachelogger: We've discovered your evil plot!
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> lolo
<apachelogger> you are all crazy
<apachelogger> making conspiracy theories like that
<shadeslayer> they're not crazy, they're true
<Riddell> smartboyhw: still there?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yep. Now I'm putting the fixed package onto a PPA to build
<Riddell> smartboyhw: ok, I have it on the ec2 server as well if you want to build it there
<apachelogger> Quintasan: what if it had been C? :P
<Quintasan> apachelogger: how that would be different?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, wait for a minute
<Riddell> smartboyhw: ssh ubuntu@ec2-23-22-18-255.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<Riddell> smartboyhw: then run   byobu
<soee> hi :) do we have already 4.10 packages for quantal ?
<shadeslayer> yep
<apachelogger> Quintasan: asking you I am :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger copied them to kubuntu backports ppa
<soee> nice, will upgrade tonight
<smartboyhw> Riddell, update the branch in bzr please:)
<smartboyhw> I will then build it
<Riddell> smartboyhw: voila
<smartboyhw> Riddell, er!?
<smartboyhw> I am playing with byobu now:P
<Riddell> smartboyhw: I can spy on you
<smartboyhw> Riddell, thx for spying:P
<smartboyhw> LOL
<apachelogger> Quintasan: so? :P
<Riddell> smartboyhw: just use debuild to compile
<smartboyhw> Riddell, LOL it is difficult I need to sudo apt-get build-dep that
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I think you broke Quintasan :P
<shadeslayer> lol
<shadeslayer> no you did
<Riddell> smartboyhw: go ahead thne
<apachelogger> did not
<Riddell> smartboyhw: go ahead then
<shadeslayer> by showing him weird code
<apachelogger> it's not weird at all
<apachelogger> in C it would be perfectly sane
<shadeslayer> eh ...
<smartboyhw> I like ec2s!!!!
<smartboyhw> LOL
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: (int != 0) = !!int
<shadeslayer> why the double '!'
<smartboyhw> lol
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> er
<shadeslayer> whut
<Riddell> smartboyhw: they have a local mirror so are pretty fast to download packages
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: does not compute
<shadeslayer> (int != 0) = !!int vs (int != 0) = int
<smartboyhw> Riddell, it's not fast, lt's light speed:P
<shadeslayer> the former is just screwed up
<apachelogger> int != 0 does not evaluate to int
<apachelogger> int != 0 evalutes to 0/1
<apachelogger> it's a truth statement
<shadeslayer> hm, true, so what does !int evaluate to
<apachelogger> 0/1
<shadeslayer> oh ... okay
 * shadeslayer facepalms
<apachelogger> !int = (int == 0)
<ubottu> apachelogger: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah, I finally understand
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: in the code sample from ealier you could technically drop the second bool b_video and instead use i_vout (int) in the expression eliminating the second line completely
<Riddell> smartboyhw: see, now you're an elite hacker
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can't you compare booleans in an if?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, LOL
<shadeslayer> if ( true == true )
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: BUT then you coerce the int i_vout into a bool which some compilers like to warn about,
<apachelogger> !! causes evaluationg not coercion so no warning
<ubottu> apachelogger: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, LOL
<Quintasan> apachelogger: nothing I believe
<Quintasan> I'm not sure but I think that's valid C
<apachelogger> I am reasonable certain msvc has that problem :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so my question is, why can't we just use if( b_old_video != b_video ) when both vars are boolean?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: now I'm not sure that built is using both CPUs
<smartboyhw> Riddell, oh!?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: you can
<Riddell> smartboyhw: it might be faster to do  control-C then cd obj-*; make -j2 && cd .. && debuild -nc
<shadeslayer> ahh
<apachelogger> the code was ported from C though and whoever ported it did not care about it not making any sense
<shadeslayer> <apachelogger> shadeslayer: BUT then you coerce the int i_vout into a bool which some compilers like to warn about,
<apachelogger> as I said
<shadeslayer> gotcha
<smartboyhw> Riddell, got it
<apachelogger> if you were to get rid of line 2 you'd have to compare int with bool
<shadeslayer> righto
<jackyalcine> hey guys
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: btw, I think there even is at least one semi-popular compiler that likes to think of if (0/1 != 5) as coercion for some reason ;)
<jackyalcine> 4.10 is in backports or updates? o_O?
<shadeslayer> which one is that?
<shadeslayer> jackyalcine: backports
<apachelogger> can't remember
<shadeslayer> well .. it should be
<shadeslayer> why would it be in updates?
<shadeslayer> jackyalcine: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports
<jackyalcine> thanks
<jackyalcine> shadeslayer: figured since it was released, it'd be available :(
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: oh, I think it was a solaris thing
<apachelogger> really not sure though
<shadeslayer> huh
<shadeslayer> jackyalcine: it is available :)
<shadeslayer> just not publically announced
<Riddell> backports is full, no space for l10n
<shadeslayer> oh ...
<apachelogger> Riddell: delete old l10n first?
<jackyalcine> lol, that's possible?
<shadeslayer> ask for moar space?
 * jackyalcine TIL
<shadeslayer> jackyalcine: well .... usually the announcement on kubuntu.org and copying is simultaneous
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, what's the 4.10 non-private PPA for raring?
<shadeslayer> but we hadn't uploaded to raring yet, so no announcement yet
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: there is none?
<shadeslayer> the archive?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, oh that's why.
<shadeslayer> that's why?
<Riddell> Mirv: looks like qtchooser will break things unless uploaded with the qt4-x11 changes so I'll wait for kde 4.10.0 to get in before doing that
<ScottK> Riddell: FYI, I passed http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.comp.lib.qt.devel/9759 on to the Ubuntu Security team.  I believe they are taking care of it.  As usual, I'm sure they'd love help.
<Riddell> ScottK: hmm I didn't notice that, thanks for the pointer
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I might not be able to stay till the build of calligra finishes. Can you send me an email via Launchpad if it failed? If it doesn't, then please help me to merge it through https://code.launchpad.net/~smartboyhw/ubuntu/raring/calligra/2.6.0-0ubuntu1/+merge/146644
<Riddell> smartboyhw: yep
<Riddell> it's out! http://www.kde.org/announcements/4.10/
<shadeslayer> errr?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, thx
<shadeslayer> It was out this morning :P
<smartboyhw> Yeah!!!
<Riddell> shall I put a story on kubuntu.org ?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yeah!!!!!
<smartboyhw> Riddell, tell the people in #kubuntu too:)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: yeah :)
<yofel> let shadeslayer take care of google+. But then those folks are rather quick at noticing themselves
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> once you put the story on kubuntu.org I'll share it on G+
<Riddell> how's this? kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.10
<smartboyhw> Riddell, nice:)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: no it's not, there's an error!
<smartboyhw> Riddell, !?
<smartboyhw> LOL
<smartboyhw> Where?
<Riddell> fixed
<Riddell> there was still a referece to beta
<smartboyhw> Ah
<snele> guys anybody on kde 4.10 can confirm this bug: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=314520 
<ubottu> KDE bug 314520 in notifications "Regression: Spacing in notification pop-up is wrong/bad" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<snele> it seems that only I see it and pisses me off :(
<Riddell> snele: my notifications appear in the middle of my screen :(
<snele> Riddell: ahhh I thought that kde 4.10.0 will be perfect kde release. but no, rc3 was!!! already found 2 visual glitches that wasn't there in rc3 :(
<smartboyhw> Oh no
<Riddell> hi phoenix_firebrd, how did you get on with ktp and/or cantanta?
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: ktp is no hold, i understood the concept thanks for our team's patience. I am working on the tomahawk and after finishing that i will do the cantanta, when i did dget i got some key error, i will consult with you when i am on it
<vassie> phoenix_firebrd: hello, thank you :)
<phoenix_firebrd> vassie: you are not on holidays?
<phoenix_firebrd> vassie: yw
<vassie> phoenix_firebrd: flying out tomorrow night
<vassie> phoenix_firebrd: can't wait
<phoenix_firebrd> vassie: enjoy :)
<vassie> phoenix_firebrd: thanks
<phoenix_firebrd> vassie: there is one thing you need to help me
<vassie> phoenix_firebrd: sure
<phoenix_firebrd> vassie: the packages are not signed?
<phoenix_firebrd> vassie: here is the log http://paste.kde.org/666170/
<vassie> phoenix_firebrd: what do i need to do?
<Tm_T> so, is KDE sc 4.10 packages out for Quantal and Precise or not?
<Tm_T> ooh they are, thanks
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/666170/  ?
<phoenix_firebrd> vassie: did you sign the package?
<vassie> phoenix_firebird: pretty sure i did, the ones in my ppa are signed, i'm 99% sure https://launchpad.net/~vassie/+archive/ppa
<popey> greetings! 
<phoenix_firebrd> vassie: its not a issue
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: it's fine just carry on anyone
<Riddell> anyway
<Riddell> good afternoon popey 
<popey> a user is asking me if we can get kdenlive 0.9.4 into raring. it's in debian experimental. what's the best course to get it in?
<vassie> phoenix_firebird: ok, i am around tomorrow for a few hours if needed, then off to the airport
<popey> pip pip Riddell 
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: ok
<Tm_T> hi popey
<phoenix_firebrd> vassie: ok, but i am sure thats all i need
<vassie> phoenix_firebird: cool
<Riddell> popey: file a sync request bug and poke us here?
<vassie> phoenix_firebird: thanks again
<phoenix_firebrd> vassie: :)
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: what's your timezone?
<popey> Riddell: super!
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: bang on UTC
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
<freinhard> hi! thx for backporting 4.10!
<Riddell> freinhard: how's it working?
<freinhard> Riddell: no drawbacks at first-sight with kmail, korganizer/kaddressbook (owncloud connection) and desktop this afternoon
<freinhard> Riddell: noticed that my desktop gets locked after a while (which i didn't configure previously)
<freinhard> Riddell: and the new background on the greeter is a relief.
<Riddell> freinhard: it has a new screen locker so you might have to reconfigure it
<xnox> Riddell: shadeslayer: ScottK: i saw remember that somebody was working on adding camera step in the ubiquity-kde?!
<ScottK> Not me.
<xnox> is that finished / done & targetted at 13.04?
<shadeslayer> yes me
<shadeslayer> I'm targetting it at 13.04, plan to finish it off at some point next week
<xnox> right, on gtk side I am planning to drop it from gtk side. I will keep the generic bits upstream but not in the ubiquity package.
<shadeslayer> oh
<xnox> And when/if you are ready, I will add it back into -kde package.
<xnox> If you still want to go with camera step.
<shadeslayer> wait, so you're removing it because the KDE frontend doesn't have that step?
<xnox> we did some usability testing, and it tested bad: people not looking pretty enough and feeling bad about themself.
<shadeslayer> lol
<xnox> as they were not ready to be photographed.
<xnox> little added value and loads of confusion ("Will you sell my picture for advertisement?") came up.
 * xnox blames instagram fiasco
<shadeslayer> well .. I was just bringing the KDE frontend to be the same level of shinyness
<shadeslayer> but if that's what user feedback says, I'll drop it too
<xnox> I think it's a cool feature.
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> me too
<xnox> But we were not shoing it much in gtk/unity default desktop/login manager.
<shadeslayer> but I don't want to go against user feedback :P
<shadeslayer> I might actually implement the face chooser though
<xnox> but kde installer is significantly different and can be nicer.
<shadeslayer> the thing that sets ~/.face
<shadeslayer> because that setting is fairly hidden IMHO
<xnox> right. Just heads up for you to ponder about ;-)
<shadeslayer> thanks! :D
<ronnoc> Awesome job getting 4.10 out so fast! 
<allee> shadeslayer, xnox: camera setup would be cool.  There should only be the alternative to choose from an icon set.  (grr why not ~/.local/face ?)
<allee> looks like 'xdg'  .config .local is often ignored
<shadeslayer> actually, the xdg spec was changed to ~/.face afaik
<allee> shadeslayer: plx finish it  B|
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> I'll try
<allee> \o/
<shadeslayer> allee: I actually have it working
<shadeslayer> but apachelogger is bitching about doing stuff in an event loop
<shadeslayer> so I need to fix that ;)
<allee> shadeslayer: less blocking is welcome!  Take your time.  I'll test whenever ready.
<freinhard> are there calligra 2.6 packages already?
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> I see 2.6 packages for raring
<shadeslayer> nothing for quantal/precise
<shadeslayer> freinhard: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calligra
<shadeslayer> alright, I'm off to sleep, night everyone
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: good night
<bolo> did you guys package plasmate for the 4.10 backports ppa? i can't find it...
<shadeslayer> bolo: no
<shadeslayer> Plasmate has no stable release
<bolo> i am missing "plasmoidviewer"(was there in 4.9) was that moved into plasmate but not released ?
<shadeslayer> bolo: yeah 
<shadeslayer> it was moved from -workspace to plasmate, which does not have a proper release yet
<bolo> thanks.
<bolo> guess i have to learn how to package stuff now...  :)
<bolo> couldn't find a ppa for it
<shadeslayer> well .. you could just compile it for now
<bolo> sure. do you know if there will be release soonish? or do i have to wait for 4.11
<phoenix_firebrd> good night everyone
<petersaints_> will Calligra 2.6 also be backported to Quantal?
<ScottK> Probably in the backports PPA.
<petersaints_> yeah. That's what I meant :P
<freinhard> shadeslayer: k, so calligra needs someone to backport
<afiestas> shadeslayer: will you have time to package accounts-manager this weekend? it should be working by then
<apachelogger> afiestas: does it have a repo yet?
<afiestas> apachelogger: scratch
<afiestas> want to package it asap to be sure it gets in
<afiestas> it is quite simple, so it shouldn't have too many bugs, also I want string freeze this week
<afiestas> so i18n can happen
<apachelogger> afiestas: user-manager?
<afiestas> apachelogger: yes
<apachelogger> missing COPYING file as usual :P
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/LvMgZFK.png
<apachelogger> it appears kubuntu teams got slightly out of hand...
<Riddell> apachelogger: just shows how popular we are
<apachelogger> I guess
<apachelogger> afiestas: ping
<apachelogger> oh well
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: lp:~kubuntu-dev/user-manager/scratch-master
<apachelogger> lp:~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/user-manager-daily
<apachelogger> feel free to move stuff around as you see fit in case that goes to blue-shell
#kubuntu-devel 2013-02-07
<yofel> bug 1117365
<ubottu> bug 1117365 in Kubuntu PPA "plasma-desktop 4.10 crashes immediately on login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1117365
<BarkingFish> 0.0
<apachelogger> no backtrace
<apachelogger> also I think a user installed plasmoid is broken
<apachelogger> triggering a bug in plasma
<apachelogger> Riddell: didn't we fix bug 1086840 like ages ago?
<ubottu> bug 1086840 in kde4libs (Ubuntu Raring) "Missing bookmarks.xml error" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1086840
<ScottK> apachelogger: We did, but then it came back.
<Mirv> Riddell: ok
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1077196] klipper does not save contents from closed windows @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1077196 (by ill)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ack
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I think we should put that in the experimental PPA for all Kubuntu Devs to try out
<shadeslayer> btw digikam was tagged 
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: trololol
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: no revisions pushed to bzf
<shadeslayer> *bzr
<shadeslayer> afiestas: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-dev/user-manager/scratch-master/view/head:/src/lib/accountmodel.cpp#L34 , synchronous dbus calls?
 * popey tickles Riddell with bug 1117895
<ubottu> bug 1117895 in kdenlive (Ubuntu) "Please sync Kdenlive 0.9.4-1 (universe) from Debian Experimental" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1117895
<shadeslayer> popey: mmm ... requires a test build on armhf
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: good evening
<shadeslayer> hi
<Riddell> shadeslayer: why does it require a test build on arm specifically?
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm I've a feeling I might have done a workaround for bug 1086840 rather than a fix
<ubottu> bug 1086840 in kde4libs (Ubuntu Raring) "Missing bookmarks.xml error" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1086840
<shadeslayer> Riddell: because cmake doesn't find opengles
<shadeslayer> and there's a patch for that
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/666638/
<shadeslayer> Riddell: so .. can't be sync'd , needs merging :)
<popey> ☹
<shadeslayer> should be easy enough 
<yofel_> one should add a notifcation helper hook in kdenlive that installs the libav extra plugins
<yofel_> it's kinda useless without most of the encoders
<yofel> good morning btw. :)
<shadeslayer> hey yofel :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: plasma-mobile is still stuck in proposed
<shadeslayer> any ideas why?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: nope but we hvae load of stuff stuck in proposed today
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> plasma-mobile was uploaded quite some time ago
<shadeslayer> and I thought it was stuck because of declarative-plasmoids
<shadeslayer> but since that's been uploaded ....
<Riddell> shadeslayer: a problem in kubuntu-active which depends on language-selector-kde which no longer exists
<Riddell> I fixed that
<Riddell> but there's another issue with kubuntu-meta on powerpc
<shadeslayer> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/raring_probs.html
<shadeslayer> nothing there too
<Riddell> out of date on powerpc: kubuntu-active, kubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-full (from 1.267)
<Riddell> really, there's your problem
<shadeslayer> oh ... uh ... okay
<shadeslayer> where did you find that?
<Riddell> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<shadeslayer> ahh
<Riddell> you can follow the logic a bit through http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt
<shadeslayer> I was looking at the wrong file
<Riddell> ug "Start in 20 hours" powerpc needs to be dropped
<shadeslayer> heh, it's community supported
<shadeslayer> for them old Macbook Pro's
<Riddell> but with the new -proposed system it affects everyone
<apachelogger> Riddell: hooray for workarounds :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: oh, I thought I had pushed
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: nope
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: but yeah, I also was expecting it to go into experimental
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah makes sense imho
<shadeslayer> while you're pushing, why not setup the recipe as well
<shadeslayer> so I can continue looking at GObject introspection and QMetaObject
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> can't push
<apachelogger> don't have my key with me
<shadeslayer> push it later on this evening then, I don't think there's a huge rush at the moment
<apachelogger> right now checking if perhaps it got autosynced to laptop
<shadeslayer> mm okay
<apachelogger> not synced
<apachelogger> will have to wait
<soee> uhm i reading some posts and see that arch servers were down due to high interest in kde upgrades :) 
<soee> also kde had some problems ? :>
<Mirv> Riddell: FYI going to lunch but Didier noted (L)GPL requires LICENSE files, so I submitted https://codereview.qt-project.org/#change,47111 to upstream. the current tarball would be fine with just repackaged and added with those.
<Mirv> qtchooser tarball, that is
<shadeslayer> soee: heh :)
<shadeslayer> too bad launchpad doesn't provide proper statistics
<shadeslayer> it does provide *some* statistics
<Riddell> Mirv: well spotted
<yofel> shadeslayer: it does provide the stats you usually want to know 
<yofel> the hard part is making them human readable :(
<shadeslayer> 2.4G    .cache/telepathy/avatars
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> how big is your cache
<yofel> here on this laptop
<yofel> 1.2M    /home/yofel/.cache/telepathy/
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> lucky you
<yofel>  ~/.launchpadlib/ is also fun sometimes
<yofel> at least if you use our scripts often
<shadeslayer> heh
<shadeslayer> yofel: Riddell https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=47647 < we might want to keep track of that
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 47647 in tp-qt "Tp-qt fails to remove temp avatar file" [Normal,New]
<yofel> just how much does it cache there to reach 2.4G ?
<shadeslayer> alot
<shadeslayer> I think I saw 10-15 dupes of each avatar
<shadeslayer> *atleast*
<shadeslayer> but dolphin got super slow
<shadeslayer> you probably don't have enough accounts added :P
<shadeslayer> I have 4 of them
<yofel> yet another unreproducable support request - bug 1118244
<ubottu> bug 1118244 in Kubuntu PPA "add new plasma widget dialog is empty" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1118244
<Riddell> I have 450MB in there, nasty
<Riddell> jr@kubuntu-armhf00:~$ sudo chroot raring/
<Riddell> FATAL: kernel too old
<Riddell> ScottK: your arm machines are fatal
<yofel> did someone backport calligra?
<Riddell> yofel: I've got it compiling here
<yofel> ok
<Riddell> actually just done, compiles without issues
<Riddell> I'll put it into backports ppa
<Riddell> for quantal
<shadeslayer> Riddell: chroot? why not just do DIST=raring pbuilder --login ?
<yofel> I'm curious whether that will work
<Riddell> hum  http://paste.kde.org/666788/  it's using precise
<shadeslayer> needs -E
<yofel> more like W: /home/jr/.pbuilderrc does not exist
<yofel> not sure what the default one looks like
<shadeslayer> oh .. uhh
<Riddell> yofel: I see you have a .pbuilderrc, did you make that yourself or is there some automated way to do it?
<yofel> uh... that was originally copied from somewhere else and then self extended
<yofel> hm, /etc/pbuilderrc is really plain
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/666806/
<shadeslayer> wfm
<yofel> well, you probably have a pbuilderrc
<shadeslayer> yep
<Riddell> bah kde-workspace fail
<Riddell> /usr/include/X11/extensions/XInput2.h:173:22: error: conflicting declaration 'typedef unsigned int BarrierEventID'
<Riddell> hmm, look fiddly
<shadeslayer> I'm getting reports that plasma crashes on startup on Quantal
<soee> do not scare me :) i just upgraded my work machine :)
<shadeslayer> well ... idk
<shadeslayer> I've asked for a backtrace
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://blog.krisk.org/2013/02/packets-of-death.html
<yofel> shadeslayer: fun read, thanks :D
<shadeslayer> it was fun how he debugged it :D
<Adityab> shadeslayer: http://paste.kde.org/666830/
<shadeslayer> p.k.o froze my brwoser
<shadeslayer> *browser
<Adityab> heh
<shadeslayer> http://i.imgur.com/TXmQLNV.png
<shadeslayer> I can scroll in the tiny area where the text is visible
<Adityab> kde crashes froze some of my ability to work
<Adityab> note to self: never do major upgrades when working
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> Adityab: did you try out any of the RC's?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I've also noticed chromium and firefox freezing, so it's not just rekonq which breaks
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> oh fun
<shadeslayer> I leave the page open and switch to another tab and it goes bonkers
<Adityab> shadeslayer: no
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> the new menu stuff seems to be breaking things for you
<Adityab> maybe i should simply compile all my kde like in the old days, that way i can easily rollback :S
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ping
<Riddell> hi smartboyhw 
<Riddell> smartboyhw: I saw calligra was compiling on amd64 in raring
<Riddell> and I uploaded it to backports ppa for quantal
<smartboyhw> Riddell, compiled and succeeded:)
<Riddell> yay
<smartboyhw> However powerpc is still building:P
<Riddell> grr, powerpc is really annoying me
<Riddell> it's holding back the whole of 4.10
 * yofel passes Riddell a cup of coffee
<Riddell> well that and kde-workspace
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yeah
<smartboyhw> Riddell, now.... Any packaging to play?:P
<Riddell> smartboyhw: you could backport calligra to precise
<shadeslayer> Adityab: you can still rollback btw
<smartboyhw> Riddell, k
<Riddell> I've no interest in backporting to precise but it seems to be fashionable
<smartboyhw> fashionable (LOL)
<Riddell> smartboyhw: you could also test 4.10 on quantal and see if you get the crash Adityab is having
<smartboyhw> Riddell, er sorry I am on Raring:P
<yofel> shadeslayer: that article reminds me a bit of me debugging kile back then. Not as weird an issue, but fun too
<yofel> shadeslayer: but on topic, I still blame my t510's hard freezes on ASPM. But turning it off simply isn't an option :/
<shadeslayer> Riddell: Adityab is using Qt5 from the edgers PPA
<Riddell> yofel: I had a cup of coffee already, the strong stuff, maybe that's the problem :)
<yofel> heh
<shadeslayer> this one https://launchpad.net/~canonical-qt5-edgers/+archive/qt5-beta1
<Riddell> shadeslayer: umm
<shadeslayer> I'm not exactly sure if that would cause issues
<Adityab> beta1
<yofel> it *shouldn't*
<Riddell> shadeslayer: that /shouldn't/ matter
<shadeslayer> right
<Riddell> but it has a bad smell about it indeed
<Adityab> I added that ppa a long long time ago...
<shadeslayer> Adityab: would it be possible to purge that PPA?
<shadeslayer> and can you check if you can reproduce the crash with a new user?
<yofel> smartboyhw: that's what VM's are for ;)
<shadeslayer> so that we can confirm it's not some plasmoid that's causing the crash
<Adityab> yeah
<Riddell> especially since the crash is in QtScript, maybe some runtime stuff going on there
 * Adityab tries both
<shadeslayer> try without removing the Qt5 ppa :)
<Adityab> shadeslayer: not just some plasmoid, as i said, ksysgyard also crashes
<smartboyhw> yofel, you do know my bandwidth isn't great:P
<shadeslayer> oh right
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: ec2 ftw
<yofel> smartboyhw: good point :/
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, yeah ec2 ftw!
<shadeslayer> install KDE on quantal on EC2 , upgrade, vnc :D
<Adityab> lol
 * Adityab logs out
 * smartboyhw is creating a pbuilder-dist precise to build on:P
<smartboyhw> I mean for calligra backport
<Riddell> just ask if you need an ec2
<smartboyhw> Riddell, probably yes:P
<Riddell> smartboyhw: precise high cpu?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, good choice
<smartboyhw> Riddell, just asking: Where do you put your calligra backport for precise into?
<smartboyhw> s/precise/quantal
<smartboyhw> LOL
<Riddell> smartboyhw: should be compiling away in kubuntu-ppa/backports
<smartboyhw> OK
<Riddell> smartboyhw: ubuntu@ec2-107-22-114-48.compute-1.amazonaws.com
<Riddell> smartboyhw: that's one of the really expensive ones so run poweroff when you're done
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ok
<smartboyhw> Riddell, how does an actual ec2 price from?
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: huh?
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: http://aws.amazon.com/ec2/
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, yep
<shadeslayer> cheap computing power
<smartboyhw> thx
<Riddell> smartboyhw: $0.085 US an hour for the normal 1 CPU 32 bit ones, this one seems to be $0.69 an hour for 4CPU 64 bit one
<smartboyhw> Wow
<Riddell> smartboyhw: you can see a countier in the corner with byobu, green text on grey
<smartboyhw> Ooh
<Riddell> it's cheap for occational uses like this, it gets very expensive if you leave them on all the time
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, as it turns out: I need credit cards for registration on AWS:P
<Riddell> smartboyhw: I didn't need any changes on quantal so with luck you can compile and it'll just work
<Riddell> waa, I can't recreate the kde-workspace failure :(
<Riddell> I'll try a rebuild and see if it's fixed itself
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: yes, however, the micro instance is free for a year
<shadeslayer> they don't charge you
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, oh
<shadeslayer> but you still need a valid credit card
<shadeslayer> http://aws.amazon.com/free/
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, which I don't
<shadeslayer> hey BluesKaj
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: heh :)
<smartboyhw> Hiyo BluesKaj 
<shadeslayer> ask your parents?
<BluesKaj> hi shadeslayer, smartboyhw
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: but seriously, you don't need to buy your own instance ;)
<shadeslayer> as long as it's Kubuntu packaging work Kubuntu can provide instances
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, ok
<Riddell> I've not tried a micro one, but presumably it's not good enough to compile on
<smartboyhw> Riddell, thought of something: I need to add my GPG key so that I can upload to ppa right?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: yeah you can either do that but then you need to make sure to kick me off first (and it means trusting amazon which not everyone likes to do)
<Riddell> or you can just do debsign -R
<Riddell> which is probably more sensible
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ah
<smartboyhw> Riddell, wait I should use small letter R right?
<Riddell> I forget, man debsign  is your friend
<smartboyhw> lol
<shadeslayer> yep -r
<smartboyhw> Riddell, hmm do I run debsign -r in my host computer or the ec2?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: on your local machine
<Riddell> it uses scp to download the .changes and .dsc files and signs them and uploads again
<Adityab> shadeslayer: Ok, I trashed some plasma and friends' config files and it worked
<Adityab> and... no crashes so far
<Adityab> but then my firefox freezes completely from time to time
<smartboyhw> Riddell, how come debsign -r wants to sign the key for Kubuntu Developers?
<smartboyhw> Ah anyway found a solution
<BluesKaj> firefox has been acting up here lately too , freezing up for no apparent reason ..can't find anything in th elogs 
<genii-around> BluesKaj: I'm finding flash and the plugin-container start chewing up resources until it's at like 98% then the flash plugin crashes and it frees up again.
<BluesKaj> genii-around, i removed the alernative flashplugin and went with the libflashplayer.so that used in previous kubuntus and it seems to help 
<smartboyhw> Riddell, now how do I upload calligra from ec2 to ppa? Do I have to kick you out and add gpg key?
<BluesKaj> ok , gotta reboot afte rthe big upgrade on 13.04 
<shadeslayer> Adityab: huzzah
<shadeslayer> Adityab: as for FF freezing, same thing with chrome
<shadeslayer> on raring
<Adityab> oic
<soee> libreoffice 4.0 :)
<smartboyhw> soee, good news
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, maybe you can help me on the message above?
<shadeslayer> hm?
<soee> so in the future we might have caligra, libreoffice and ms office :)
<shadeslayer> errr whut
<shadeslayer> did you export the right variables
<shadeslayer> DEBEMAIL and DEBFULLNAME
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, no no no I mean how to upload to PPA from ec2:P
<smartboyhw> oh?
<shadeslayer> yes yes
<shadeslayer> check the most recent entry in debian/changelog
<shadeslayer> what does it say?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, no there is a gpg key issue with that
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: make sure your name and email are used in the top most entry and those should be the same as the ones in your GPG key
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: can you give me the exact error output?
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, it is. But don't forget, I'm using ec2
<smartboyhw> I mean, how to import my gpg key in
<shadeslayer> doesn't matter
<shadeslayer> you don't need to
<smartboyhw> !?
<shadeslayer> just run debsign -r ubuntu@ec2-address-whatever:~/path/to/source.changes
<smartboyhw> Checking signature on .changes
<smartboyhw> gpg: Signature made Thu 07 Feb 2013 02:33:22 PM UTC using RSA key ID 079D2C23
<smartboyhw> gpg: Can't check signature: public key not found
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, I did
<shadeslayer> and what does that result in?
<shadeslayer> you need to run debsign from your own machine
<shadeslayer> not the ec2
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer,  I did
<shadeslayer> okay, can you pastebin the error then?
<shadeslayer> the whole thing that happens after you run debsign
<yofel> smartboyhw: put DEBSIGN_KEYID=2EC0A9FF into ~/.devscripts with *your* key id
<smartboyhw> yofel, ok
<yofel> that'll force debsign  to use it
<yofel> unless debsign -r has some other weird behaviour
<shadeslayer> oh ... I thought he said that his name/email was fine in the changelog?
<yofel> shadeslayer: does it actually read that when remote signing?
<yofel> (no idea)
<shadeslayer> yes
<yofel> hm
<shadeslayer> well
<shadeslayer> I can't say for sure
<shadeslayer> but it should
<shadeslayer> I've never tried without my dot files :D
<smartboyhw> Ah anyway, let me upload the -l10n package first
<yofel> me neither as I always force my key no matter whose changelog entry it is
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> "debsign  mimics  the  signing  aspects  (and  bugs) of dpkg-buildpackage(1). "
<smartboyhw> lol
<yofel> hahaha
<smartboyhw> Ah anyway, maybe I should just prepare the package in my host....
<smartboyhw> If raring works precise shouldn't not work
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: it's generally advised to get comfy with working on remote servers
<yofel> uh, precise is quite different from quantal actually
<yofel> be careful
<yofel> but then again
<yofel> digikam worked fine on precise but broke in quantal
 * shadeslayer goes back to looking at qtwebkit
<smartboyhw> yofel, so I upload calligra-l10n to the main backports one or the beta backport PPA?
<shadeslayer> them scripts don't work
<smartboyhw> *one -> PPA
<yofel> smartboyhw: main backports as it's a stable release
<smartboyhw> yofel, thought of something: I will compile source for calligra (for precise) into my own PPA, if it works I will simply copy the package to the Kubuntu Backports PPA
<yofel> yeah, you can do that. Use our staging PPA if you don't want to do any custom config to your PPA
<yofel> as you'll probably have to make it depend on the backports one (at least for precise that might be a good idea with backported KDE and Qt and what not)
<yofel> with precise's main Qt you'll need to change some setting I believe
<smartboyhw> yofel, ah:P
<yofel> that I_HAVE_PATCHED_QT thing or what that was
<smartboyhw> LOL
 * shadeslayer rages at qtwebkit for being so arcane
<smartboyhw> **** I got the version number wrong, I typed in ~ubuntu12.04.1 instead of ~ubuntu12.04.2 in calligra-l10n precise backport
 * yofel wonders when qt5 is going to end up in experimental...
<yofel> fabo: anything holding it up?
<shadeslayer> "The current copyright is huge: 12637 lines. I have reviewed it but there still could be errors."
<yofel> smartboyhw: nobody will care about that...
<shadeslayer> from http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/q/qtwebkit/qtwebkit_2.2.1-5/changelog
<smartboyhw> lol
<yofel> smartboyhw: that's mostly just to match the output of backportpackage
<yofel> even 12.04 would've been fine
<shadeslayer> yep ^
<shadeslayer> ok has anyone generated qtwebkit tarballs in the past?
<yofel> shadeslayer: I wonder how the poor soul that wrote it was ^^
<yofel> *who
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> not one single person
<shadeslayer> sou;s
<shadeslayer> *souls
<yofel> note that the calligra one is mostly invalid syntax ^^
<ScottK> Riddell: I can log into them fine.
<jussi> Hrm, as anyone looked into packaging the KDE version of http://sflphone.org/ for our repos? (there is a PPA it seems, but only the gnome version in the repos)
<smartboyhw> lol
<Riddell> smartboyhw: hi, did you solve it?
<Riddell> ScottK: I'm logged in I just can't create a new raring chroot
<ScottK> OK.
<ScottK> Let me see.
<ScottK> Riddell: What happens if you copy over home/kitterma/pbuilder/raring-base.tgz into your directory and then do pbuilder update?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, solve what?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: uploading to PPA?
<smartboyhw> Riddell,  only -l10n
<smartboyhw> using ec2 is a bit of difficulty when uploading
<Riddell> smartboyhw: what's the issue?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, GPG keys
<Riddell> smartboyhw: you didn't work debsign -r ?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: you didn't work out debsign -r ?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, not that part
<smartboyhw> The uploading
<smartboyhw> Riddell, anyway will try it tmr, got more time.
<smartboyhw> I am starting my holidays!!!!
<Riddell> ScottK: this is probably showing my limited use of pbuilder but I'm doing something wrong http://paste.kde.org/666914/
<Riddell> hmm, that guy gives up too easily :(
<ScottK> Riddell: I generally use pbuilder-dist, so pbuilder-dist raring update
<ScottK> See if that works.
<Riddell> mm that's doing something
<Riddell> skaet: what's that you say?  you put up a placeholder for Alpha2?
<Riddell> you're a bit worried if there are people to test alpha2 and 12.04.2?
<skaet> Riddell,  for the release notes;   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/Alpha2/Kubuntu
<skaet> but yes,  am a bit worried about running the alpha 2 in parallel wiht 12.04.2 from a test perspective
<skaet> rather testing perspective.
<Riddell> good news is we have some new ninjas recently, would be good to get them into testing mode
<skaet> excellent!  :)
<skaet> will some focus on 12.04.2 and others on 13.04 alpha 2?
<Riddell> that seems one way to do it
<skaet> other ideas are welcome :)
<Riddell> I think we'll just have to see what fits best with the time people can give, I'll put out a call that we have a big testing week coming up
<Riddell> skaet: one issue is we don't have any UEFI stuff on our images
<Riddell> I'd like to get a laptop with UEFI on to test but I don't know how to get one with UEFI
<Riddell> it doesn't seem to be an advertised feature, can't think why
<skaet> Riddell,  wondering if its worth pinging balloons to see if he has some volunteers with the right hardware willing to help?
<Riddell> yeah that's an idea
<Riddell> meh I uploaded calligra backport to raring instead of quantal, head fail
 * Riddell out to LUG
<soee> any of you niticed problems and error messages with keyring after upgrate to 4.10 ?
<jessie> What kind of error messages?
<soee> when trying to clone some git repos, or using smartgit 
<soee> WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to: /run/user/soee/keyring-P0HEam/pkcs11: No such file or directory
<soee> there was no such problem before upgrade
<genii-around> soee: Not noticing that. I did a clone on the quassel repo just earlier.
<PaulW2U> soee: that's bug  #932177
<ubottu> bug 932177 in kde-workspace (Ubuntu) "XFCE (and other non-GNOME) desktops do not initialise gnome-keyring correctly / WARNING: gnome-keyring:: couldn't connect to PKCS11" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/932177
<jessie> Oh, nice. I have experienced that at times too.
<jessie> Though not with git.
<soee> PaulW2U, ok thank you
<rdieter> soee, jessie : let me save you some trouble, see https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=665961
<ubottu> Gnome bug 665961 in general "gnome-keyring: no socket to connect to" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<rdieter> there's an upstreamed patch there
<Quintasan> FOR CHRISTS SAKE
<Quintasan> can anyone tell me how the hell do I share a damn freaking printer over a network?
<amichair> howdy, can anyone tell what's up with these unmet kde 4.10 dependencies? http://pastebin.com/nTa11ppQ
<yofel> amichair: that happens when running what?
<amichair> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (on 12.10)
<amichair> when I try the -f, I get what I think is bug #1100622
<ubottu> bug 1100622 in kde4libs (Ubuntu) "package kdelibs5-plugins (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/ktelnetservice', which is also in package kdelibs4c2a 4:3.5.10.dfsg.1-3ubuntu2.10.04.1" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1100622
<yofel> ah yeah, overwrite errors would cause broken dependencies
<amichair> hmm... versions different than the bug, but otherwise look similar
<amichair> "trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/ktelnetservice', which is also in package kdelibs4c2a 4:3.5.10.dfsg.1-5ubuntu2"
<ScottK> amichair: You should remove kdelibs4c2a.  KDE3 is way obsolete.  We should also breaks/replaces kdelibs4c2a, but you don't want that anymore.
<yofel> hm, that file has been there since 4.9.95 though. I guess nobody noticed
<yofel> ScottK: I'll do it
<yofel> *SIGH*
<yofel> whoever uploaded kde to raring didn't push the release
<yofel> that's *NOT* automatic
<amichair> I don't know how it got there, though this system has been on upgrades for several years
<amichair> maybe ancient leftover
<yofel> ancient leftover
<yofel> it's not like anything would remove it usually
<amichair> then that's a bug in the upgrade path :-)
<yofel> hard to say. It should be marked obsolete and proposed for cleanup usually
<amichair> ok, removed it, now it's amarok-engine-xine, guarddog and ksensors showing errors coz they need it
<amichair> do they have modern replacements?
<yofel> xine is unsupported, but I don't know about the rest
<amichair> so maybe being left behind is an amarok upgrade bug. I'll remove that one.
<yofel> Riddell: as you signed the packages I guess you ran the upload script. Could you please push the bzr commits and tags?
<Riddell> yofel: what what?
<yofel> Riddell: kde branches are all UNRELEASED
<Riddell> oh tsk yeah I forgot that
<amichair> hmmm... I try removing amarok-engine-xine or ksensors, but they don't get removed
<yofel> Riddell: thanks 
<Riddell> pushed!
<amichair> does kde have a firewall gui app?
<Riddell> amichair: kubuntu doesn't generally need one
<yofel> there was one in the wild I believe, but nothing we have packaged
<yofel> use gufw
<amichair> why would kubuntu not need a firewall? sometimes ports get open, and you don't want them exposed to outsiders...
<amichair> so... I'm trying to remove kdelibs4c2a and those that depend on it (amarok-engine-xine guarddog ksensors), but they don't get removed...
<yofel> try 'sudo dpkg -r --force-depends kdelibs4c2a', then apt-get install -f
<amichair> yofel: great, that seems to have unclogged it - thanks!
#kubuntu-devel 2013-02-08
<smartboyhw> apachelogger, ping
<soee> correct me if i wrong but inside system settings -> interface style i should have oxygen style available ?
<soee> i can't run systemsettings 
<soee> got this message in terminal: QDBusConnection: session D-Bus connection created before QCoreApplication. Application may misbehave.
<soee> any idea what can be wrong ?
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1119097] plasmoidviewer binary missing from package @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1119097 (by juancarlospaco)
<shadeslayer> mmm
<soee> what would be the command to complatly reinstall kde* stuff basicly full desktop
<soee> as there is no oxygen style for windows, systemsettings do not work
<soee> if i try to remove kubuntu-desktop shouldnt it remove also kde related packages ?
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1119097] plasmoidviewer binary missing from package @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1119097 (by juancarlospaco)
<yofel_> soee: completely removing kde should work by removing libkdecore5
<shadeslayer> why does kubotu keep echo'ing that bug
<yofel_> soee: what release are you on?
<shadeslayer> btw netrunner people report issues with kmahjongg 
<shadeslayer> on quantal
<shadeslayer> any reports like that in Kubuntu?
<soee> yofel, quantal, i had to remove .config and .kde to make oxygen them work here on my work machine
<yofel> wth
<soee> but i cant sun systemsettings on my user  account
<Riddell> shadeslayer: not heard of any, what sort of issue?
<shadeslayer> http://forums.netrunner-os.com/showthread.php?tid=736&pid=1058#pid1058
<shadeslayer> is what I was linked to
<shadeslayer> I'm still downloading the ISO
<shadeslayer> and then have to upgrade @_@
<yofel> shadeslayer: haven't heard of any issues with kmahjongg. But soee is the 2nd person I know that has oxygen issue
<yofel> s
<shadeslayer> I hate release days
<shadeslayer> broken configs ftw
<shadeslayer> http://mail.kde.org/pipermail/plasma-devel/2013-February/023921.html
<shadeslayer> maybe that's what's causing issues?
<yofel> fun
<shadeslayer> Adityab: ^ Potentially cause of your bug
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I /think/ it might be because something was not published and the user ran apt-get update a bit too soon
<Riddell> shadeslayer: that forum doesn't mention kmahjongg
<Riddell> shadeslayer: they're installing from kubuntu-ppa/backports onto quantal presumably?
<shadeslayer> the kubuntu-ppa/backports repo is enabled for Netrunner by default afaik
<Riddell> yeah, so we need to be careful to double check what goes in there, netrunner users are not the sort who will take kindly to being used as guinea pigs
<shadeslayer> true, nor will Kubuntu users
<Riddell> but I'm not sure what can be changed, it was checked and the probably was probably just archive scew during copying
<Riddell> the problem
<shadeslayer> yeah, that's what I'm thinking as well
<shadeslayer> I just need to confirm
<smartboyhw> Hey Riddell 
<Riddell> morning smartboyhw 
<smartboyhw> Riddell, good now I will copy the calligra backport from the experimental PPA to backports PPA 
<smartboyhw> The build finished 11 min ago
<smartboyhw> damn the amd64 build didn't start  (LOL)
<smartboyhw> At least i386 worked
<Riddell> smartboyhw: yeah need to wait for amd64
<Riddell> smartboyhw: also did you install it and run it?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, you mean in Raring or Precise ?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: well either but you're working on precise just now
<Riddell> powerpc is sitll holding back the universe in raring :(
<smartboyhw> Riddell, what? Even calligra in raring was completed....
<smartboyhw> And moved to raring-release
<Riddell> smartboyhw: just because it compiles doesn't mean it installs and just cos it installs doesn't mean it runs
<Riddell> that all needs tested
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I know. Will be testing it
<smartboyhw> Well at least installing works
<smartboyhw> Yes it works!!!!
<Riddell> what does?
<smartboyhw> works and flow
<Riddell> smartboyhw: you've got a precise install to run it on?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, testing on raring now. Will get a precise install to test
<Riddell> smartboyhw: oh cools
<Riddell> smartboyhw: you can install to a chroot and run it from there with a little magic
<Riddell> you can also run it from an ec2 over vnc
<smartboyhw> Riddell, at the same time I could test a 12.04.2 live image!
<Riddell> oh yes you could
<Riddell> that would be most handy
<smartboyhw> That's my plan
<smartboyhw> signing off:P
<Riddell> welcome back smartboyhw :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yeah. Sorry I had to reboot. Now resuming the download of the precise imag
<smartboyhw> *image
<smartboyhw> Phew, the 4-day calligra work is going to an end:P
<Riddell> until their next release :)
<smartboyhw> Riddell, yeah (LOL0(
<smartboyhw> Phew it flew fast , 93% download
<shadeslayer> Riddell: get the powerpc build rescored
<shadeslayer> or maybe you can rescore it yourself?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I don't think I can do that
<Riddell> I'm not elite enough
<shadeslayer> :D
<shadeslayer> #launchpad then 
<shadeslayer> but
<shadeslayer> hm sec
<shadeslayer> 1.268 is done
<shadeslayer> for powerpc as well
<Riddell> what is 1.268?
<shadeslayer> wasn't kubuntu-meta holding back everything?
<shadeslayer> and now it's kde-workspace
<Riddell> yeah I fixed kubuntu-meta
<Riddell> and I fixed kde-workspace except it's still held back on powerpc
<shadeslayer> right
<Riddell> but there's a few more that are waiting for rebuilds on !powerpc
<Riddell> hmm there's a new calligra-transitional from debian that needs investigated
<smartboyhw> calligra-transitional!?
<Riddell> yeah
<Riddell> a bunch of dummy packages
<Riddell> need to work out if we already have those or what
<smartboyhw> Riddell, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/calligra-transitional/+index
<Riddell> yes, that's the one
<Riddell> it should probably just be deleted
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> from what I recall
<shadeslayer> we have koffice transitional packages in calligra itself
<shadeslayer> or atleast we had them
<shadeslayer> or sth
<shadeslayer> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-widget-veromix needs removal and blacklisting as well
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, I think we *had( them
<smartboyhw> It doesn't exist now
<Riddell> shadeslayer: can you file a bug for that and ping me to process?
<shadeslayer> according to apachelogger, it's useless, and takes up memory and does not work on raring
<shadeslayer> Riddell: for Veromix?
<shadeslayer> or for Calligra?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: plasma-widget-veromix
<shadeslayer> roger
<shadeslayer> oh wait
<shadeslayer> there's a 0.18.3
<shadeslayer> maybe that works
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, want me to package?
<shadeslayer> smartboyhw: check if it can be sync'd ( seems likely ) and then check if it works in raring
<shadeslayer> with python3
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, good
<shadeslayer> seems like it might just work with Python 3
<smartboyhw> yeah
<smartboyhw> shadeslayer, actually it IS synced already
<shadeslayer> errr
<shadeslayer> oh right
<shadeslayer> wrong pacakge
<smartboyhw> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/veromix
<shadeslayer> it's called veromix
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> doesn't work though
<shadeslayer> wot
<shadeslayer> libnepomukquery-perl_4.10.0-0ubuntu1_armhf.deb: deb contents timestamp check failed: E:read, still have 1297 to read but none left
<Riddell> mm, that doesn't sound good
<shadeslayer> okay, kmajhong-data is problematic
<shadeslayer> super hard to copy this error over VNC
<shadeslayer> grrr
<Riddell> launch a brower in the vnc session and pastebin it?
<shadeslayer> yeah
<Riddell> shadeslayer: kdegames-mahjongg-data ?
<shadeslayer> no, just kmahjongg-data
<Riddell> N: Unable to locate package kmahjongg-data
<lordievader> Is the job of a Kubuntu Tester to find bugs on unreleased versions of Kubuntu, or is there more to the job?
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/667298/
<shadeslayer> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kmahjongg-data_4%3a4.10.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu12.10~ppa1_all.deb (--unpack):
<shadeslayer>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kde4/apps/kmahjongg/layouts/Vi.desktop', which is also in package kmahjongg 4:4.9.3-0ubuntu0.1
<shadeslayer> dpkg-deb: error: subprocess paste was killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<shadeslayer> !info kmahjongg-data quantal
<ubottu> Package kmahjongg-data does not exist in quantal
<shadeslayer> O_O
<Riddell> hum, so new in 4.10
<Riddell> and overlapping files
<Riddell> damn, why didn't we spot this?
<shadeslayer> probably because none of us had kmajhongg installed?
<Riddell> I did test upgrades of kde-full but maybe not on quantal or something
<shadeslayer> Riddell: are you fixing it or should I?
<shadeslayer> or maybe one of our new ninjas ;)
<Riddell> I'm still diagnosing it and I need to have a shower cos I can't fix packages while smelly
<Riddell> shadeslayer: so go ahead else I'll get it when I'm clean
<jussi> Riddell: youll never be as clean as when you went to sauna :D
<shadeslayer> Riddell: seems like kmajhongg-data just needs a breaks/replaces on kmajhongg
<jussi> shadeslayer: got time for a quick PM?
<shadeslayer> sure
<apachelogger> what a busy day :@
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: user-manager will have to wait till tomorrow it appears
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: sure
<shadeslayer> well .. not sure when the file got moved
<shadeslayer> so I guess it'll have to be versioned as 4.10-0ubuntu1
<jussi> kubotu: shadeslayer ++
<shadeslayer> :D
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yep I confirm that's an issue, are you onto it or shall I look at it?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: almost done actually, feel free to fix for Quantal/Precise
<shadeslayer> I'm uploading for raring
<Riddell> jussi: there's nothing like standing naked in a nordic forest to get you clean
<Riddell> shadeslayer: just a replace/breaks old kmahjongg ?
<shadeslayer> yep
<Riddell> ok I'll do the backports
<jussi> Riddell: :D its even better when you can go jump in the snow for a bit...
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://paste.kde.org/667322/
<Riddell> shadeslayer: hmm
<Riddell> shadeslayer: 4:4.10-0ubuntu2 should be 4:4.10.0-0ubuntu2 no?
<shadeslayer> @_@
<shadeslayer> dat 0
<shadeslayer> will fix
 * Riddell learns a new indian swear word
<shadeslayer> :P
<shadeslayer> clearly I've not had enough coffee
<shadeslayer> http://paste.kde.org/667328/
<shadeslayer> better?
<shadeslayer> maybe also change that ubuntu3
<Riddell> I would yes
<shadeslayer> yeah, done, and wth, kmahjongg already built on amd64 and i386
<shadeslayer> that was fast
<Riddell> uploaded to precise and quantal
<shadeslayer> thx :)
 * shadeslayer is sad that our upgrade process still sucks 
 * shadeslayer needs to write a script that automagically tests upgrades
<shadeslayer> automate _ALL_ the things
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<lordievader> There seems to be bug with the Desktop Effects Settings utility in 13.04, if I want to report a bug should this be to the systemsetting package or the kwin package?
<Riddell> hi lordievader 
<Riddell> lordievader: yeah that's kwin
<Riddell> lordievader: you asked about testing too?
<mgraesslin> no it's not - we don't have bugs
<lordievader> Riddell: Thank you.
<Riddell> lordievader: ok it it's kwin it's your imagination :)
<mgraesslin> :-D
<Riddell> lordievader: we need testers for new candidate kubuntu release images, but also for new and updated packages
<Riddell> lordievader: want to be added to the !testers call?
<yofel> kde bug 314662
<Riddell> lordievader: we'll have double image testing next week, alpha 2 and 12.04.2
<ubottu> KDE bug 314662 in general "Oxygen Style Missing After Upgrade" [Minor,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=314662
<lordievader> Riddell: Yes, sounds nice.
<shadeslayer> yofel: this upgrade has been fun
<Riddell> !testers
<ubottu> Testing help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan
<yofel> shadeslayer: "upgrade" ?
<shadeslayer> hehe
<Riddell> ubottu: no testers is help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan
<Riddell> ubottu: no testers is help needed in #kubuntu-devel ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader
<shadeslayer> hehehe
<yofel> :D
<lordievader> The kwin bug I seem to have is that keyboard shortcuts made in the Desktop Effects settings are not saved.
<BluesKaj> ok ,ok  :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: clearly ubottu is rebelling
<BluesKaj> enoufg
<Riddell> shadeslayer: he needs to be told of his place
<soee> Riddell, 13.04 images ?
<Riddell> soee: not yet but next week 
<Riddell> alpha 2
<soee> so you calling testers for? :)
<BluesKaj> oxygen style isn't missing here , just upgraded
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: please comment on kde bug 314662
<ubottu> KDE bug 314662 in general "Oxygen Style Missing After Upgrade" [Minor,Unconfirmed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=314662
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1119312] Desktop Effects keyboard shortcuts not saved @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1119312 (by lordievader)
<Riddell> soee: just to add lordievader to the call for now
<BluesKaj> interrupted my morning coffee 
<Riddell> oh now now this is no welcome to give to lordievader 
<BluesKaj> ok ,reported my findings at  https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=314662
<ubottu> KDE bug 314662 in general "Oxygen Style Missing After Upgrade" [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<jussi> !testers | Riddell
<ubottu> Riddell: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please  ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader for information.
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: did you upgrade from 4.9.5 ?
<BluesKaj> no shadeslayer , not directly , upgraded from 4.9.98 
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: you might want to mention that :)
<Riddell> jussi: now you disturbed everyone's morning coffee
<shadeslayer> because there seem to be issues when upgrading from 4.9.5 to 4.10
<BluesKaj> too late already posted it
<jussi> Riddell: oh well, I probably should have sent it to your PM 
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: post another comment? :P
<lordievader> Have to say the new default wallpaper looks really sweet!
<Riddell> hey, there's your test images!
<Riddell> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader for information.
<soee> ah wallpaper, i would like to see nice looking plymounth or whatever it is called before i die :)
<BluesKaj> ok posted my experience with upgrading to 4.10 
<jussi> soee: lol, never happens
<BluesKaj> altho i have a differnt bug 
<shadeslayer> make one
<Riddell> BluesKaj: posted where?
<BluesKaj> haven't posted it yet , Riddell ..been trying to solve it 
<jussi> Riddell:  it might be nice to use something like "!testers | please test XXXXXXX" removing the need to either read back or ask what needs testing
<BluesKaj> user management crashes with the orphaned modules error/popup dialog 
<Riddell> !testers | please test Precise 12.04.2 images
<ubottu> please test Precise 12.04.2 images: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader for information.
<Riddell> I don't think anyone will be having their morning coffee today
<BluesKaj> well , I'm at home so , definitely am 
<jussi> Riddell: I would hope most of them have had it... or if not, there is a scene similar to the coffee scenes in "top gun" :P
<soee> it ias already 12.45 how can i think about morning coffee ;)  anyway i dont drink coffee 
<BluesKaj> it's 6;47 AM , here , I shoul d go back to bed
<lordievader> Maybe a stupid question, but where can I get the Precise 12.04.2 image?
<Riddell> lordievader: iso.qa.ubuntu.com should have the links
<Riddell> lordievader: and don't worry about asking stupid questions, they're usually not stupid
<lordievader> Riddell: Thank you :)
<lordievader> Riddell: The idea is to test the live cd right? Or also an install of the live-cd?
<Riddell> lordievader: yep live and install
<Riddell> various ways of installing too
<Riddell> the test cases should be listed on iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<lordievader> Riddell: Ah yes, I saw after I asked you.
<yofel> hm, talking about userconfig
<yofel> ScottK: I get http://paste.kde.org/667400 even with python 3.3 in raring. PyKDE bug?
<yofel> the broken part is the return value of ki18n
<yofel> or it's ki18n crashing. As "aboutdata.addAuthor(ki18n("Sebastian Kügler".encode('UTF-8')), ki18n("Developer"), "sebas@kde.org", "http://vizZzion.org")" works fine
<Riddell> you'd have thought python 3 would put an end to that nonsense
<yofel> well. As long as you use python string it works fine. But removing the ki18n call gives this: http://paste.kde.org/667406
<yofel> so this is really mostly pykde's fault
<BluesKaj> ok , my bug has already been reported 67 times , no need for further duplication . bug #247830
<ubottu> bug 247830 in buglog-data "[testbug] auto-created by python-launchpad-bugs" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/247830
<yofel> kde bug 247830
<ubottu> KDE bug 247830 in general "SystemSettings crash when opening a module which requires authorization [KCModule::setNeedsAuthorization]" [Crash,Resolved: fixed] http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=247830
<yofel> hm. I don't get a crash. But that the module doesn't work is known
<yofel> if someone wants to try the quick-and-dirty py3 port of userconfig it's here: lp:~yofel/+junk/userconfig-kde4-python3
<yofel> it doesn't quite work though
<BluesKaj> yofel, my situation has the use rmanagement dialog error about orphaned  KCM  modules and userconfig/userconfig.py 
<yofel> BluesKaj: yeah, that's about what you should see
<yofel> it's trying to call the python3 version of userconfig - which doesn't exist
<BluesKaj> so no point in reporting it further
<yofel> BluesKaj: what should work is simply running "kdesudo python /usr/share/kde4/apps/userconfig/userconfig.py" in krunner. Ignore the crash on exit. (I hope that doesn't affect the functionality)
<BluesKaj> yofel, no difference , same error on user management 
<yofel> hm
<BluesKaj> not that i need it atm , guess i could always add a user or group in the terminal 
<BluesKaj> actually I'm quite happy with the way 13.04 is running so far 
<yofel> yay
<yofel> after removing QVariant's lp:~yofel/+junk/userconfig-kde4-python3 is kinda usable
<yofel> well, not really, but it starts at least
<Guest14715> Plasmate 1.0-beta is out. Will this be packaged for Kubuntu Backports/beta? 
<yofel> beta sounds reasonable
<Guest14715> I asked about a plasmate package some weeks ago and was told as long as there is no official release it would not be packaged. W00t now it finally happened :-)
<Guest14715> http://terietor.gr/2013/02/08/plasmate-1-0-beta1-is-out/
<shadeslayer> yes
<Riddell> Guest14715: great
<shadeslayer> indeed
<Riddell> Guest14715: want to learn packaging? :)
<Guest14715> Riddell: Thanks, but no. I do a lot of bug-reports though :-)
<Riddell> Guest14715: good excuse, we'll let you off with that :)
<Guest14715> :-)
<jussi> agateau: you are a wizard! Seriously, I cant thank you enough for this awesomeness that is gwenview
<agateau> jussi: hey, thanks :)
<jussi> agateau: I use it lots :)
<jussi> agateau: one thing that would be awesome, is if someone integrated gwenview and skanlite together
<agateau> jussi: there is a kipi plugin for skanlite, though I don't use it
<jussi> oh? wow, Ill have to try it
<smartboyhw> Riddell, OK....
<smartboyhw> Will download an 12.04.2 amd64 ISO
<smartboyhw> Just found something interesting: The release date for Ubuntu 12.04.2 is on valentine's day!!!?!?!?
<Riddell> so we have to make it something people will love
<smartboyhw> lol
<jussi> hehe
<jussi> agateau: where would one find that plugin? seems Im not having any on this install...
<agateau> you need the kipi-plugins package
<agateau> then it should be in "plugins > import"
<jussi> installing now, thanks
<smartboyhw> Riddell, does that mean we have to test 13.04 Alpha 1 and 12.04.2 LTS at the same period?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: yep
<smartboyhw> Grrrr
<jussi> agateau: looks great, thanks!
<smartboyhw> Riddell, I am testing the amd64 image
<Riddell> smartboyhw: groovy
<smartboyhw> Riddell, groovy?
<Riddell> very
<smartboyhw> It might be a good chance to finally test if calligra works on Precise
<Riddell> yeah good idea
<lordievader> Riddell: I'm testing the 12.04.2 amd64 image too, saw a bug, checking now if I can reproduce it.
<lordievader> Yes, reproduced. The installer crashed on the manual partitioning if the installer is started from the "Try Kubuntu" option.
<shadeslayer> backtrace plz
<Riddell> erk
<Riddell> lordievader: file a bug please and attach /var/log/syslog and /var/log/installer/*
<lordievader> Riddell: Will do.
<lordievader> Riddell: On bugs.kde.org or on launchpad?
<smartboyhw> lordievader, launchpad
<Riddell> lordievader: on launchpad against ubiquity
<shadeslayer> Riddell: <skfin> http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu says "Download the Kubuntu installer to create your own installation CD."
<skfin> Oh :)
<shadeslayer> oh you're here as well :D
<Riddell> sorry am about to run off for the afternoon
<skfin> For few years now :P
<shadeslayer> haha :D
<smartboyhw> :D
<shadeslayer> I've never seen you say a single sentence here :P
<skfin> Lol
<jussi> silent finnish type... :P
 * jussi huigs skfin
<shadeslayer> the most dangerous type
<skfin> perhaps
 * skfin doesn't know about "huiging" but hugs jussi
<shadeslayer> jussi: <d_ed> 0.6 isn't that far away
<shadeslayer> <d_ed> end of March
<jussi> pesh
<jussi> thats ages :P?
<shadeslayer> you clearly live in an alternate universe
<jussi> why yes, yes I do! :P
<yofel> hm, the last qt4 upload has multiarch issues it seems
<yofel> ah no, i386 is just completely lagging behind
<yofel> s/lagging behind/stuck in NEW/
<kubotu> yofel meant: "ah no, i386 is just completely stuck in NEW"
<afiestas> user-manager should be ready to be packaged
<afiestas> still it does not create/remove users but edit works well :)
<afiestas> create/delete should come shortly
<shadeslayer> afiestas: apachelogger packaged it
<shadeslayer> but forgot to push it
<shadeslayer> he said he'll do it tomorrow
<afiestas> shadeslayer: it is in kde:user-manager now
<shadeslayer> afiestas: awesome
<shadeslayer> the import will need to be fixed though
<shadeslayer> huzzah, more stuff I can upload
<tazz> lol for a second their i read raring as raging.
<tazz>  oxygen-fonts to kubuntu is raging
<smartboyhw> LOL
<shadeslayer> turns out you also read in as is
<Evpok> Since I updated to raring Wednesday, my touchpad is behaving as per the default config instead f my own and  the "Touchpad" kcm module won't load. Anyone else has this kind of issues?
<shadeslayer> synaptiks is broken
<shadeslayer> Evpok: you want to run synaptiks from krunner or a terminal
<shadeslayer> and then keep it running
<shadeslayer> let me rephrase part of that sentence, the synaptiks kcm accessed via systemsettings is broken
<Evpok> Oh, sweet, thanks you
<Evpok> something else: the keyboard layout loading is behaving strangely. I use a custom /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/fr. It used to be loaded a startup before raring. Now at startup, the default fr symbol file is used instead. When I `setxkbmap fr -variant oss`, my custom file comes back, but it blocks the keyboard layout applet in the system tray.
<shadeslayer> hmm ... possibly #ubuntu-x would know more
<Evpok> shadeslayer: Okay, thanks, I'll ask there. I wondered if it could be related to xcb
<shadeslayer> no idea :)
<seaLne> is kubuntu.org website known to be "Site off-line"?
<shadeslayer> works for me
<seaLne> working again now
<seaLne> wonder if someone was just doing drupal admin stuff
<ovidiu-florin> hello world, in the latest mail on the kubuntu-deve mail list Testers are required for 12.04.2 , I went to http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/254/builds and started downloading Kubuntu Desktop i386. What exactly should I test? I want to help.
<ovidiu-florin> this page oppened up http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/254/builds/37154/testcases I logged in
<ovidiu-florin> I'll try to install this in Virtual Box
<ovidiu-florin> since I don't have any spare hardware at hand
<ScottK> ovidiu-florin: Each of those has a test case/procedure that goes with it.  That's what we need tested.
<ScottK> Virtual box testing is fine.
<ScottK> Thanks for showing up to help.
<ovidiu-florin> I've been using Kubuntu for quite a while now.. 
<ovidiu-florin> at leas I could help by testing new stuff :D
<ovidiu-florin> I went for the install (entire disk), It seems to work (not finished yet) only a bit slow, probabily due to the low specs I gave to the VM
<ovidiu-florin> is this website done using drupal?
<ovidiu-florin> it look's like it is
<ovidiu-florin> what are the minimum requirements for Kubuntu 12.04?
<ScottK> Riddell: ^^^?
<ScottK> It will run in 1GB of ram, but slowly.  I'm not sure what the actual minimum is.
<ovidiu-florin> finished the installation, rebooting, now
<ovidiu-florin> there's a problem on http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/DesktopWhole on action 9 step 2. the arrows exist only in ubuntu, not in kubuntu
<ovidiu-florin> and it should be "sides" instead of "side"
<afiestas> Anybody with webcam and Quantal can execute the following command: http://paste.kde.org/  ?
<afiestas> if it works (you are able to see something) restart it a few times
<ovidiu-florin> afiestas: blank link
<ovidiu-florin> afiestas: submit your paste, then send the url
<afiestas> ups
<afiestas> http://paste.kde.org/667832/
<ovidiu-florin> ScottK: the installation has finished, everything is ok. Only one quoestion: I did not boot into live cd and then install, I started the installation directly. Is that an issue?
<ScottK> ovidiu-florin: No.  There's only one test case that requires live install.
<ScottK> Figure out which of the test cases matches the way you installed it and then verify the system works.
<ovidiu-florin> I follwed the "Installation (entire disk)" but I haven't started exactly as mentioned in http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Install/DesktopWhole
<ovidiu-florin> I did not boot into a live session
<ovidiu-florin> should I reinstall and do it like that?
<ovidiu-florin> ScottK: ^
<ScottK> ovidiu-florin: There is a separate test case for running the live session.  What I would do is run the live session test and then take credit for both.  I don't think you need to redo that one.
<ovidiu-florin> ScottK: There is only one entire disk case. in the test case information of that case it specifies that the installation must be started from the live session (this is tipical in Ubuntu from what I remember, not in Kubuntu). I did not boot into the live session and then started the install. I started the install directly. is this an issue? can I submit my report like this?
<ScottK> ovidiu-florin: As long as you also make sure the live session works, I think it's fine.
<ovidiu-florin> ScottK: in that case I'll redo the install
<ScottK> Up to you, but I think it's overkill.
<ScottK> Better you spend the time on one of the other test cases, IMO.  Maybe after they are all done, come back to that one.
<ovidiu-florin> well this one worked
<ovidiu-florin> I'll test the live disk now and see idf the installer starts
<ovidiu-florin> but will not perform the reinstall
<ovidiu-florin> and then continue testing the live session
<ovidiu-florin> I gave it more RAM, for better performance
<ovidiu-florin> ScottK: Hardware profile?
<ScottK> I usually leave that blank.
<ScottK> It's only relevant if you find some hardware specific bug.
<ovidiu-florin> aha, ok
<ovidiu-florin> yeeeeey, I did something usefull today :D
<ScottK> ISO testing is something we definitely need more help with, so it is much appreciated.
<ovidiu-florin> the live session does not heve the folder widget by default ?
<ovidiu-florin> what changed?
<ovidiu-florin> ScottK: the autoresize option does not exist
<ScottK> What options do you have?
<ovidiu-florin> full disk and manual
<ovidiu-florin> is that because there is no free space?
<ScottK> Possibly.
<ovidiu-florin> the previous installation was full disk
<ovidiu-florin> is this a bug?
<ovidiu-florin> or a feature?
<ScottK> How much hd space did you allow for the vm?
<ovidiu-florin> 8GB
<ovidiu-florin> and the Kubuntu installer says that the HDD has 8.6GB
<ScottK> That should be enough for it to show up.
<ScottK> You didn't do full disk encryption did you?
<ovidiu-florin> is there such an option in the 12.04 installer?
<ovidiu-florin> I thought that was introduced onli in 12.10
<ovidiu-florin> only*
<ovidiu-florin> where can I search through the kubuntu bugs?
<ScottK> ovidiu-florin: You're right.  That was in 12.10.
<ovidiu-florin> I need to specify a bug number with this issue
<ovidiu-florin> The resize option is not available. On the 8GB Virtual HDD there is an Kubuntu 12.04 installed with a 1.1GB swap partition at the end and the rest a 7.5GB ext4 partition.
<ScottK> Ah.
<ScottK> The 7.5 may not be quite enough.
<ScottK> Can you make it a 10GB HD and try again?  I think the installer wants 4.
<ovidiu-florin> ok
<ScottK> Kubuntu bugs on in Launchpad the same a Ubuntu ones.
<ovidiu-florin> but it uses a different installer
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> Different frontend, but all the non-U/I parts are the same.
<ovidiu-florin> this is going to take longer than expected, I have to go now.
<ovidiu-florin> thank you ScottK 
<ScottK> See you later.
<ScottK> Thanks for testing.
#kubuntu-devel 2013-02-09
<BarkingFish> Evening guys :)  Just a quick "uh-oh" for you.  I'm trying to commit an edit to bug 1023645 on launchpad, and it's consistently timing out.  I don't know if it's right down or just some technical probs.  Thought I'd just give you a heads up in case you had anything to do on there :)
<ubottu> bug 1023645 in ndiswrapper (Ubuntu Quantal) "ndiswrapper-dkms 1.57-1ubuntu1: ndiswrapper kernel module failed to build [error: ‘struct kernel_stat’ has no member named ‘cpustat’]" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1023645
<yofel> BarkingFish: too many dupes maybe. 
<yofel> #launchpad can help, as repeated timeouts warrant a bug report
<BarkingFish> ok, i just joined there, i'm gonna let them know
<yofel> (if anyone's awake there)
<yofel> it's weekend after all :/
<BarkingFish> yeah :)  1.11 am here, and I'm desperately trying to sink an unpleasant feeling in my stomach :)
<BarkingFish> A couple of beers should do that, but they haven't.  I had to treat someone for a nosebleed earlier, and it's the one thing - only one thing - in my job, which makes me feel like revisiting dinner.
<BarkingFish> btw, yofel, was it you who pinged up the bug on plasma-desktop crashing on login?
<yofel> can't remember right now... I can think of many plasma bugs...
<BarkingFish> yeah - i have a stack of updates here for kde though, and I'm concerned about applying them for fear of getting effectively locked out of plasma.
<smartboyhw> Good morning chaps
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1082394] krunner freezes @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1082394 (by Manuel López-Ibáñez)
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1120077] Upgrade to 4.10 leads to terminal related artifacts on the desktop @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1120077 (by bastafidli)
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<smartboyhw> Hey phoenix_firebrd 
<phoenix_firebrd> smartboyhw: hi
<smartboyhw> Oh no, there is a smarter who is smarter than smartboyhw:P
<phoenix_firebrd> :)
<smartboyhw> phoenix_firebrd, are you on 12.04 or 13.04 (or 12.10)/
<smartboyhw> ?
<phoenix_firebrd> smartboyhw: 12.10
<phoenix_firebrd> brb
<phoenix_firebrd> smartboyhw: i am in 12.10 with backports enabled 
<phoenix_firebrd> smartboyhw: ??
<smartboyhw> phoenix_firebrd, I want someone with 12.04:P
<phoenix_firebrd> smartboyhw: oh ok
<lordievader> Good morning, does someone have 13.04 installed on a laptop?
<smartboyhw> lordievader, I did
<lordievader> smartboyhw: Do you recognize this: after you had woken the laptop from its slumber, the case fan start to blow at 100% rpm, while there is no process hogging the cpu. The cpu is around 30 degrees btw.
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> lordievader: do you have nepomuk enabled?
<shadeslayer> usually my CPU usage spikes when virtuoso is doing itself
<shadeslayer> s/itself/something/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "usually my CPU usage spikes when virtuoso is doing something"
<lordievader> shadeslayer: After it crashed on every boot I have disabled it. However I have not yet rebooted since I disabled it.
<shadeslayer> okay
<shadeslayer>  ps aux | grep virtuoso       
<lordievader> Shall I reboot and verify if the behaviour is still there?
<shadeslayer> yeah, reboot and check if it's still there
<shadeslayer> and odd that it crashed
<lordievader> Process isn't running right now.
<lordievader> There were quite a few duplicate bug on the crash of nepomuk.
<lordievader> Rebooted and put to sleep, wakes up with 100% rpm on the fan.
<lordievader> <5% cpu usage, cpu temp: 25~30 C
<shadeslayer> :S
<shadeslayer> what laptop is this?
<shadeslayer> because I remember my macbook having dead fans on boot, turned out to be a kernel issue
<lordievader> An older one: HP Compaq 6730s
<lordievader> I'll see if my HP Elitebook 8560w has the same problem, bbl.
<shadeslayer> lordievader: interenet says to blacklist the video module
<lordievader> The 13.04 installation is on an external drive, if I boot from there on the elitebook it does not give me the menu option of sleep/standby. However if I issue it with pm-suspend and then wake it up there is no problem. When I do the same on the compaq there is still the bug.
<lordievader> Not sure what module to blacklist.
<shadeslayer> I wouldn't really blacklist that module
<shadeslayer> afaik it's what drives the display
<shadeslayer> see http://www.linlap.com/hp-compaq_6730s
<lordievader> You mean the comment: add "blacklist video" to the blacklist file.
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> do you have fglrx installed?
<shadeslayer> or the open source radeon driver
<lordievader> There are different models of this laptop, this one got an intel gfx chip.
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> the intel stuff works great out of the box
<lordievader> Yes they do, the whole laptop works great out of the box actually.
<shadeslayer> I have no idea tbh, maybe #ubuntu can help
<lordievader> Hmm does not fix it. Well it doesn't matter much to me, I just thought if this was occuring to more laptops it might be a bug with 13.04.
<shadeslayer> nope, works fine for me
<shadeslayer> except when virtuoso takes one entire core
<lordievader> As it did on my other laptop.
<shadeslayer> lordievader: might also be worth filing a bug against the kernel on launchpad?
<shadeslayer> lordievader: actually, that happens only once or twice every 12 hours :)
<lordievader> I ment that waking up without the fan going haywire works on the other laptop. I haven't seen any cpu spikes on 13.04 yet.
<shadeslayer> bah
<shadeslayer> Riddell: plasma-mobile is still stuck
<shadeslayer> says "Valid candidate"
<smartboyhw> Riddell, shadeslayer one question: Is MOTU (Masters of the Universe) named after a film with the same time?
<smartboyhw> BTW, anyone here IS doing plasmate?
<Peace-> hi :D
<smartboyhw> Hi Peace- 
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: hi
<Peace-> hey
<yofel> hum
<yofel> It seems that everyone forgot to upload the kde-l10n backports
<yofel> (I guess me always doing it has a part in that)
 * yofel gets to work
<Riddell> smartboyhw: yes it has some relation to the He-Man film
<smartboyhw> Riddell, Wow!
<smartboyhw> Chinese New Year coming in 3:10 hours
<lordievader> smartboyhw: Happy Chinese new year!
<smartboyhw> lordievader, not yet:P
<smartboyhw> Since I'm from Hong Kong that's why I mentioned it
<lordievader> smartboyhw: I've been there last year, man that city is large and busy.
 * yofel requested some more space for backports
<Riddell> smartboyhw: not out partying and watching fireworks?
<Riddell> thanks yofel 
<smartboyhw> Riddell, no fireworks today
<smartboyhw> It is on I think Monday
<smartboyhw> lordievader, yes:)
<phoenix_firebrd> smartboyhw: happy new year
<smartboyhw> phoenix_firebrd, not yet. It is based on GMT+8
<smartboyhw> And now it is still 9:29 PM here
<smartboyhw> Which is GMT+8
<phoenix_firebrd> smartboyhw: I am in india
<phoenix_firebrd> smartboyhw: its +5.30 for me
<smartboyhw> phoenix_firebrd, you want to do the Plasmate packaging?
<phoenix_firebrd> smartboyhw: queue is full for me
<smartboyhw> !testers new ISO 20120209 has arrived
<ubottu> smartboyhw: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<smartboyhw> Damn how to use it Riddell ?
<smartboyhw> !testers | new ISO 20120209 of Precise has arrived
<ubottu> new ISO 20120209 of Precise has arrived: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader for information.
<smartboyhw> Got it:P
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: one of the patch file in xfs has 70 chunks and it needs to be refreshed, can i package it at last?
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: *hunks
<smartboyhw> Riddell, apachelogger added me to sftp.kde.org for calligra packaging about 4-5 days ago. Now that I've changed my ssh key, can you re-enable my access?
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: in xfs?  we're not talking kde here are we?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: yeah can do
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: ya , here http://qa.ubuntuwire.com/uehs/no_updated.html
<smartboyhw> Riddell, just use the new ssh key in my Launchpad page: https://launchpad.net/~smartboyhw
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: check if upstream accepted some of the patches
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: thats by checking the commit logs?
<shadeslayer> yep
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: why are some package names with version are inconsistant with standars?
<shadeslayer> like?
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: sadms pkg-ubu-2.0.16
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: i used the v option 
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: this is the present version in ubuntu 2.0.15.repack-0ubuntu2
<shadeslayer> you mean : 2.0.15.repack-0ubuntu2
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> that's fine
<shadeslayer> it indicates that the tarball was repacked
<shadeslayer> for some reason
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: so i can just <app>_<version> ?
<shadeslayer> isn't that the norm>
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: ok
<shadeslayer> srcname_version.orig.tar.foo
<shadeslayer> where foo is one of xz, bz2 or gz
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: so i can rename it right?
<shadeslayer> sure
<shadeslayer> upstream will usually name the tar  : src-version.tar.foo
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: can the original arch be used without renaming ?
<shadeslayer> or zip/rar in some weird cases
<shadeslayer> original arch?
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: the one that uupdate downloads and which will be uploaded to launchpad by dput
<shadeslayer> ahh
<shadeslayer> yes, you can rename it, but please try and not to ;)
<shadeslayer> we usually don't rename tars, unless we absolutely have to
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: no i asked can we use that without renaming
<Riddell>  smartboyhw done
<smartboyhw> Riddell, thx
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: well I doubt there's an easy way to do it, apply the patch and look at the bits that don't apply and work out what needs to be done
<Riddell> phoenix_firebrd: weren't you working on telepathy packaging and something else?
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: thats not the issue, i am thinking of putting it at the end of my work queue
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: telepathy work is done is parallel
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: I am preparing a list for my personal purposes and for updating the file. This is the one http://paste.kde.org/668144/
<lordievader> Time to test the new 12.04.2 image.
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: some of the packages asks to install certain packages before building else debuild fails, how does the launchpad machines identify these packages but not my pbuilder install?
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: for example i had to install dpatch for debuild to succeed
<shadeslayer> if you use pbuilder it should automatically install those deps
<shadeslayer> ahhh
<shadeslayer> you need to have some of the things installed that debian/rules needs
<shadeslayer> like pkg-kde-tools if you use the debhelper kde addon
<shadeslayer> how else will debuild know what to do :)
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: so those machines in the launchpad how do they process these automatically?
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: Build Depends?
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: so i should add dpatch to build deps?
<shadeslayer> is it not there already?
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: ya, also i feel that these packages are need to be preinstalled before anything, i may be wrong
<shadeslayer> sorry, I don't follow ...
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: wait 
<shadeslayer> what launchpad does is that it installs some packages, unpacks the source and packaging, installs the build deps and starts building
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: try packaging mpich
<shadeslayer> make: *** No rule to make target `/usr/share/dpatch/dpatch.make'.  Stop.
<shadeslayer> that
<shadeslayer> ?
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: ya
<shadeslayer> !find dpatch.make
<ubottu> File dpatch.make found in dpatch
<shadeslayer> right, so if you read line 44 of debian/rules
<shadeslayer> include /usr/share/dpatch/dpatch.make
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: checking
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: so?
<shadeslayer> and I see dpatch in Build-Depends
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: it uses dpatch for patches
<shadeslayer> instead of quilt
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: ya
<shadeslayer> ( guessing here )
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: so now dpatch have to be installed right?
<shadeslayer> yes
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: then how does launchpad automate it?
<shadeslayer> well .. dpatch is installed because it's there in the build-depends
<shadeslayer> so it gets installed with all the other Build Dependencies
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: in that case why the error?
<shadeslayer> because debuild doesn't automagically install the build-deps
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: what should be done so that the debuild succeeds without errors?
<shadeslayer> install dpatch
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: ok i understood
<shadeslayer> :P
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: do people put this as a comment somewhere?
<shadeslayer> nope
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: ok
<shadeslayer> if you're a maintainer, you usually have these tools installed
<shadeslayer> for eg. the debian maintainer of mpich is comfortable with dpatch
<shadeslayer> instead of quilt
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: ok, i am preparing a chat with these comments for my personal purposes
<shadeslayer> sure
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: *chart
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: one more doubt
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: if someone is trying to package KDE but has gnome installed, I wouldn't expect him to have pkg-kde-tools installed
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: right
<shadeslayer> and s/he will hit the exact same issue
<shadeslayer> sure
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer:  when doing uupdate for a package the resulting folder downloaded contains the latest version of that software packaged to deb with the .dsc file and the original tar, so should i just upload it to my ppa?
<shadeslayer> did you test build it?
<shadeslayer> if it builds fine, sounds good
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: haven't tested it
<shadeslayer> Riddell: could you have a look at plasma-mobile?
<shadeslayer> stuck in proposed it is
<shadeslayer> phoenix_firebrd: upload to PPA and then test it?
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: thats what i thought :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: hum something about kubuntu-active
<Riddell> but not sure what
<Riddell> maybe it's sitll not installable
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: Thats all now, build failed because of no disk space , going to try resizing my root , hope it will go smooth
<shadeslayer> heh
<gerlos> hello everyone!
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<gerlos> Got Dolphin an Konqueror freeze when I right-click on a file, any hint?
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> gerlos, updated /upgraded lately ?
<BluesKaj> hi phoenix_firebrd
<phoenix_firebrd> brb
<gerlos> BluesKaj: yes, from kubuntu-backports PPA
<BluesKaj> to 4.10 then 
<gerlos> BluesKaj: right, I'm on 4.10
<gerlos> BluesKaj: just disabled ALL the services for the right click menu, freezes seem gone, but right click menu doesn't appear "instantly", it tooks a 2-3 secs...
<gerlos> BluesKaj: I suppose I have to do some trial and error to find the bad service...
<BluesKaj> gerlos try resetting the menubar style in app appearance >fine tuning
<gerlos> BluesKaj: it's already there. But I'm using the "window menubar" plasmoid in a panel, may it be connected with the problem?
<BluesKaj> I had the same symptoms yesterday ...I set the menubar to "in application" then rebooted 
<BluesKaj> gerlos , I just tried the window menubar in the panel , works ok 
<BluesKaj> no freezing when right clicking on files
<gerlos> BluesKaj: right, disabling all the services averything seems to work fine
<BluesKaj> you can also choose to have a menubar at the top of your screen , which is pretty neat ..set it in fine tuning 
<BluesKaj> disabling which services , gerlos ?
<gerlos> BluesKaj: went to Settings -> Configure dolphin -> services and disabled everything
<BluesKaj> gerlos, that seems rather drastic :P
<gerlos> BluesKaj: right, but at least now we know that's one (or some) of those services fault...
<BluesKaj> have you updated / upgraded today , gerlos ..also dist-upgrade 
<gerlos> BluesKaj: did it yesterday, I'll do it again now
<gerlos> BluesKaj: did it, installed just an updated localization package
<BluesKaj> which kubuntu, gerlos ?
<gerlos> BluesKaj: I'm running kubuntu 12.10, I always upgrade from previous releases
<BluesKaj> ok
<smartboyhw> Riddell, can't seem to connect to sftp.kde.org
<phoenix_firebrd> shadeslayer: this is what you meant for ktp-desktop-applets debian/copyright? http://paste.kde.org/668228/
<Riddell> smartboyhw: ftpmaster.kde.org
<Riddell> smartboyhw: but what do you need?
<smartboyhw> Riddell, ah sorry
<phoenix_firebrd> Riddell: is this correct for ktp-desktop-applets debian/copyright ? http://paste.kde.org/668228/
<gerlos> BluesKaj: reactivated almost all the services, still no freezes... boh!
<BluesKaj> gerlos, good :)
<gerlos> BluesKaj: anyway, thanks for yrou support!
<lordievader> During installation of 12.04.2 the release notes point to kubuntu.org/news is this correct?
<BluesKaj> gerlos, np 
<smartboyhw> Happy Chinese New Year!!!!!
<ovidiu-florin> ScottK: hello, I wanted to do some more testing, and I saw that there are no more results on this page: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/254/builds/37267/testcases
<ovidiu-florin> what happened?
<ovidiu-florin> the results there were submited are gone
<smartboyhw> ovidiu-florin, new build maybe
<ovidiu-florin> it was for 12.04.2
<smartboyhw> ovidiu-florin, yes new build
<ovidiu-florin> ok....
<ovidiu-florin> that means I have to redo the tests?
<smartboyhw> -queuebot/#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Precise 12.04.2] has been updated (20130209)
<smartboyhw> -queuebot/#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Precise 12.04.2] has been updated (20130209)
<smartboyhw> ovidiu-florin, well frankly yes
<ovidiu-florin> oh...
<ovidiu-florin> does this happen often?
<smartboyhw> ovidiu-florin, um sort of
<ovidiu-florin> why?
<phoenix_firebrd> smartboyhw: happy new year :)
<smartboyhw> ovidiu-florin, when there is a bug fixed in precise, there is a need to build new ISOs
<smartboyhw> phoenix_firebrd, thx
<ovidiu-florin> thank's for the help
<ovidiu-florin> have to go now
<ovidiu-florin> see you soon
<phoenix_firebrd> bbl
<Peace-> my god but really this kind of rule exist ?
<Peace-> link to let me google for you it's rude?
<Tm_T> wrong channel
<Peace-> i don't know
<Tm_T> Peace-: you know devel channel is not place to discuss support channel rules
<Peace-> well i don't remember the one 
<Peace-> kubuntu-ops?
<Tm_T> Peace-: you could have asked (;
<Quintasan> Tm_T: Well techically it is since we are the only ones providing support :P
<Tm_T> Quintasan: not really
<Tm_T> Peace-: #ubuntu-ops
<Peace-> omg ubuntu 
<Peace-> no.. 
<Peace-> i prefered to leave these stupid conversation off from my life
<Tm_T> noone is asking you to continue on the topic (:
<Peace-> infact i will close here
<claydoh> 1002 google plus users are part of the Kubuntu community over there :)
<ScottK> jtechidna: Is the backend code for prompting for upgrading to a new release any different for Kubuntu than on Ubuntu?
<jtechidna> nope, both use MetaReleaseCore from python3-update-manager
<JontheEchidna> ScottK: ^
<ScottK> Thanks.
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1120553] veromix-plasmoid can't be loaded @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1120553 (by Cole Mickens)
<sheytan> Riddell: around?
<yofel> fun, kdesdk just moved to git
<sheytan> http://madsheytan.blogspot.com/2013/02/poszukiwanie-nowych-rozwiazan.html
#kubuntu-devel 2013-02-10
<ovidiu-florin> What is live session (Netbook) testcase? How should I test this? http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/254/builds/37267/testcases
<ovidiu-florin> ScottK: ^
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: you need to run it on a netbook
<Riddell> it'll run plasma-netbook instead of plasma-desktop
<ovidiu-florin> I can just set that in a live session
<ovidiu-florin> is the netbook necessary? isn't this enough?
<yofel> not quite, unless someone fixed the default settings it'll be a bit different
<ovidiu-florin> so, if I don't have a netbook, I can't test this
<yofel> but I'm not sure on what we were regarding keeping that
<yofel> well, you can force your VM into a small screen mode
<ovidiu-florin> is that a good enough test?
<yofel> should be (I think)
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: ^^?
<yofel> I can test it later on my netbook here too
<ovidiu-florin> ah, ok
<BarkingFish> Morning guys :)
<ovidiu-florin> I'll try it and write the details in the comment
<BarkingFish> Quick question - i am aware of the plasma-desktop thingy with it crashing constantly on login - do you know if there's been a fix released for that bug please?
<BarkingFish> I'm sitting here on 393mb of updates, and I'm nervous about applying them in case I wind up locked out of plasma.  But - I don't want the pile to get much bigger...
<yofel> BarkingFish: the bug # would help...
<BarkingFish> that's just it. You were the first one to mention it, and I can't find you in my scrollback :(
<BarkingFish> You had the bug number, and I can't find it on a straight text search through launchpad
<ovidiu-florin> yofel: what's the resolution of a netbook?
<ovidiu-florin> or should I go directly with 800x600?
<yofel> 1024x600 usually I think
<ovidiu-florin> and the live session should start in netbook mode automatically on boot if the resolution is small?
<BarkingFish> yeah - 1024 * 600 on a regular 10.1in, or 1080*720 on a hi-def netbook
<ovidiu-florin> I'm testing with 800x600 right now, I'll with that after
<BarkingFish> gotcha, yofel - i just found it in a text search here, right at the start of my scrollback from this channel :) bug #1117365
<ubottu> bug 1117365 in Kubuntu PPA "plasma-desktop 4.10 crashes immediately on login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1117365
<BarkingFish> i just found ctrl+f in xchat :)
<BarkingFish> and no, it doesn't look fixed. it's not even been commented on yet :(
<BarkingFish> well I have 4.10 as part of the updates I need to apply, so I'm gonna have to leave them alone.  I'm not gonna lock myself out of plasma :)
<ovidiu-florin> ok, I can't find it. How can I force VB to force a resolution on the virtual Machine?
<yofel> hm, I don't think anyone has reproduced that one yet. 4.10 works fine on 3 PC's here
<ovidiu-florin> I think that happened to my brother ^
<yofel> ouch :/
<ovidiu-florin> while he was updating the battery died
<yofel> ...
<ovidiu-florin> and when he rebooted on login plasma crashed
<yofel> well, that's hardly surprising then
<BarkingFish> did he finish the updates?
<BarkingFish> you can resume busted updates to fix them before you do anything else
<smartboyhw> Good morning:)
<ovidiu-florin> I fixed it by finishing the updates, installing kde-workspace (it wasn't installed) and deleteing ~/.kde
<BarkingFish> morning smartboyhw :)
<ovidiu-florin> my presumption is that kde-workspace got uninstalled to be updated, but the battery died just before it managed to do so...
<ovidiu-florin> or something similar to that
<ovidiu-florin> could this be that bug?
<ovidiu-florin> or a similar casE?
<ovidiu-florin> this happened on a kubuntu 12.10
<BarkingFish> ovidiu-florin, no.  This is basically you update to 4.10 and then everytime you try to launch plasma-desktop on login, it crashes out.  It looks kinda qt related, but I am very raw in kde's codebase. I know little and guess even less.
<BarkingFish> I wouldn't touch this with thermal underwear and 12 inch thick gloves on.
<ovidiu-florin> :)
<ovidiu-florin> ok, I'll just test the installation, since I can't test the low resolution
<ovidiu-florin> unless I change the host's resolution?
<ovidiu-florin> nope, that doesn't work...
<ovidiu-florin> how do I shutdown in netbook mode?
<smartboyhw> ovidiu-florin, do you have a terminal? sudo poweroff :P
<ovidiu-florin> :P
<ovidiu-florin> or add the leave widget
<ovidiu-florin> and click on it
<ovidiu-florin> nvmd http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/254/builds/37267/testcases/854/results
<ovidiu-florin> ok, finished 3 tests, I'm going to sleep now. Good night. (3:55 AM here)
<BarkingFish> i'm going to head out too - 2.55am and my bed is calling :)
<kubotu> ::workspace-bugs:: [1085519] KDE SC 4.10 processes cookies differently than 4.9 @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1085519 (by Marco Parillo)
<valorie> wow, 4.10 upgrade was smooth, and it's beautiful
<valorie> wow, 4.10 upgrade was smooth, and it's beautiful
<valorie> oops, thanks for your hard work
<valorie> silly buffer.....
<smartboyhw> valorie, :)
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<lordievader> Good morning :)
<philwyett> Hi all. Just test laoded the 12.04.2 images. The desktop image is loading the 3.2.0 kernel and not the 3.5.0 as it should and the alternate disk is failing loading kernel modules thus everything like network detection fails if you continue. Are these isue being addresed or should I start filing bugs against these?
<philwyett> s/isue/issues
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Riddell> philwyett: what makes you think it should be 3.5?
<Riddell> smartboyhw: happy new year
<smartboyhw> Riddell, thx:)
<philwyett> Riddell:  The 12.04.2 point release is supposed to be switching to the 3.5.0 kernel and updated mesa etc. LTS quantal stack. Or do Kubuntu not folow Ubuntu with this?
<Riddell> philwyett: we do yes so it might need a seed change
<Riddell> philwyett: I don't suppose you have a UEFI computer?
<philwyett> Riddell: No.
<Riddell> mm, I still don't know how to test that stuff
<Riddell> philwyett: ok seeds updated to use linux-generic-lts-quantal
<Riddell> thanks for spotting that
<philwyett> Riddell: No problem. I will test when next ISO images come available.
<lordievader> Is it correct that the release notes of 12.04.2 are not pointing to release notes but to news? Is this because it is not released yet?
<philwyett> lordievader: Not seen release notes. Knew it is sheduled for release Thursday and then Riddell's cal for testing on the mailing list and work via QA site.
<lordievader> philwyett: I ment in the test image. But if the release notes themselfs do not exist it isn't strange the link points to something else.
<philwyett> lordievader: Not really a high issue on my todo at the minute for 12.04.2. Just installed the test Ubuntu image and while it does load the 3.5 kernel. It is not installing the mesa 9.0 etc. stil instaling mesa 8.0.4.
<lordievader> Of course it is not a big issue, just thought it would be good to mention it.
<philwyett> lordievader: There will be some reason and Ok indeed to mention it. Not got a clue myself.
<yofel_> philwyett: where did it say that 12.04 was supposed to get mesa 0.9? The kernel did get a backport, but I can't see anything higher than mesa 8.0.4 for precise
<yofel> hm
 * yofel totally forgot about bug 1112227
<ubottu> bug 1112227 in Kubuntu PPA "Please consider adding packages for updated plasma-widget-networkmanager" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1112227
<smartboyhw> yofel, oh?
<yofel> smartboyhw: if that's oh regards NM, we need this: http://lamarque-lvs.blogspot.de/2013/01/plasma-nm-0907.html
<philwyett> yofel: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<yofel> philwyett: thanks
<philwyett> yofel: As I read it the quantal kernel is only to be supported with the rest of the stack (no mixing). So if quantal kernel is default, the the xorg and mesa should be quantal to at instal time.
<yofel> smartboyhw: do you have time to work on it? otherwise I'll do it
<smartboyhw> yofel, you do it.... I have Android source building here.
<yofel> hehe, sure
<smartboyhw> Sorry for that:P
<yofel> "For the 12.04.2 CD's and DVD's, we will message that anyone installing and wishing to remain on the original 12.04 stack to please install from the 12.04.0 or 12.04.1 media and update. "
<yofel> Riddell: we might want to put that on the download page ^
<yofel> which would need an additional link to old-releases.ubuntu.com then
<Riddell> mm yes
<yofel> philwyett: you don't by chance know the full package list for the quantal backport stack
<yofel> ?
<Riddell> I wonder what else needs changed in the seed
<yofel> as I also see xserver-xorg-core-lts-quantal
<yofel> mesa-common-dev-lts-quantal
<yofel> (now I'm out of ideas what to look for)
<Riddell> I don't see those in the ubuntu.precise seeds
<smartboyhw> That's a LOT
<yofel> smartboyhw: well, that's pretty much the base hardware support stack
<yofel> (a lot indeed)
<smartboyhw> x11-xserver-utils-lts-quantal
<smartboyhw> xserver-xorg-video-modesetting-lts-quantal
<smartboyhw> BTW: in Launchpad 1 → 20 of 27400 pages matching "lts-quantal" 
<smartboyhw> (LOL)
<yofel> this is what aptitude finds: http://paste.kde.org/668720
<yofel> we probably only need half a dozen of those though
<smartboyhw> yofel, we can compare it to our current seed:)
<yofel> true
<shadeslayer> or ... you know ... check the ubuntu seed
<philwyett> yofel: Not sure the complete list. The stack is at min kernel, xorg and mesa. Kernel is known. Maybe bryce can list his side?
<smartboyhw> No, check the ISOs' manifest
<yofel> seed should be smaller than manifest
<BluesKaj> BBL
<philwyett> Filed a bug about mesa and quantal stack for 12.04 and failed the ISO on QA.
<smartboyhw> oh no;p
<philwyett> lol Feel my pain. I have just had to install and run Ubuntu with unity for a while. <shudder>. ;-)
<ovidiu-florin> Hello world, I just finished annother test on the new iso, and I found out that there was a new built allready, so the results I provided were useless. How can I find out when a new built is released, so that I don't do all these tests for nothing?
<ovidiu-florin> I'm reffering to the 12.04.2 build
<smartboyhw> ovidiu-florin, subscribe to it through ISO tracker
<smartboyhw> In ISO Tracker click on the testcases for Kubuntu
<smartboyhw> 'Precise 12.04.2' -> 'Kubuntu Desktop amd64'
<smartboyhw> Tick all the testcases, and click 'Subscribe' under 'Actions'
<smartboyhw> then you will receive the emails for newest builds
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: yeah, kind of sucks when that happens
<shadeslayer> but something went unnoticed and most of the kernel/X bits are apparently outdated
<ovidiu-florin> but not all tests were performed
<shadeslayer> hm?
<ovidiu-florin> why was a new built created if not all tests were performed?
<shadeslayer> because stuff was outdated ?
<ovidiu-florin> look: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/254/builds/37267/testcases
<shadeslayer> it doesn't matter if the tests were not performed
<ovidiu-florin> why?
<shadeslayer> because stuff was outdated
<shadeslayer> stuff = X and kernel bits from what I can tell from the log
<ovidiu-florin> where's the ISO tracker?
<smartboyhw> ovidiu-florin, dumb iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<ovidiu-florin> I was there.. 
<ovidiu-florin> ahaaaa
<ovidiu-florin> ok, thank's
<smartboyhw> ovidiu-florin, LOL
<yofel> Riddell: did you update the seeds?
<ovidiu-florin> what's precise daily?
<smartboyhw> ovidiu-florin, don't care for it now please:P
<ovidiu-florin> ok...
<smartboyhw> ovidiu-florin, it is normally for daily image testing. Between 12.04.1 and 12.04.2 (and 12.04.2 and 12.04.3) the dailies are kept being built and people can submit results of testing of these dailies (no one would normally thougu)
<ovidiu-florin> becouse they are submitted two often?
<smartboyhw> ovidiu-florin, yes
<smartboyhw> And probably people care more about the raring images:P
<ovidiu-florin> allways for the new version
<smartboyhw> ovidiu-florin, OF COURSE
<Quintasan> Riddell: Did you order dem tablets?
<Riddell> yofel: I switched to linux-generic-lts-quantal in the seeds
<Riddell> Quintasan: yeah I did
<yofel> Riddell: and the rest? kernel 3.5 + mesa 8 isn't supported by ubuntu
<yofel> so we need to switch everything or nothing
<Quintasan> Riddell: I see. We've got to do plasma builds then
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ^ up for it?
<Riddell> Quintasan: plasma builds?
<Riddell> yofel: I didn't see a mesa change in the seed but I'll look closer tomorrow
<yofel> Riddell: hm, true. Needs a closer look indeed
<Quintasan> Riddell: like ARM builds
<Quintasan> so we can actually install it there
<Quintasan> plasma active I mean
<Riddell> Quintasan: we have arm builds on raring
<Riddell> Quintasan: I installed it fine on the nexus but touch doesn't work on qml
<Riddell> which is a bit of a limitation
<philwyett> Riddell yofel: The update is more than just mesa of course. It's xorg, drm, wayland and many others by what can be seen. But see bug 1121179 as todays ubuntu ISO is installing the 3.5 kernel but none of the other packages.
<ubottu> bug 1121179 in mesa (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 12.04.2 alternate AMD 64 ISO image Feb 10 installing mesa 8.0.4 not 9.0.0 - LTS quantal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1121179
<yofel> well. That would be a bug in the seed though. not mesa
<Riddell> yeah suggests there's something else to do done in the seeds I didn't see
<Riddell> I'll look tomorrow unless someone else gets there first
<yofel> philwyett: poke around in #ubuntu-quality to make sure someone noticed
<philwyett> I will tomorow. Also the page https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack section 9 sub 1. Heper packages for upgrades. I'd love to know what they are. ;-)
<philwyett> s/Heper/Helper
<philwyett> yofel: Ok, asked in #ubuntu-quality. Saw the time and I have some before I go to bed. :-)
<yofel> thanks, it would be good to get this cleared up as it seems like most main and flavour seeds only ship the new kernel (if anything new at all)
<philwyett> Somethig you may want to read that I have found https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/desktop-r-xorg-lts-updates
<yofel> lot's still TODO there considering we're 3 days away from 12.04.2...
<philwyett> Yes. I have emailed Canonical regarding this and as you say how close we are to release day and not much time to QA the ISO images once al seems to be fixed.
#kubuntu-devel 2014-02-03
<apachelogger> jose: lovely
<apachelogger> jose: http://i.imgur.com/fY1FuZ8.png if you could change the size of that I am completely happy
<apachelogger> 640x360 should be good enough
<jose> sure, let me check
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: themes -> theme editor
<ahoneybun> I dont see that
<ovidiu-florin> refresh the page
<jose> apachelogger: I halved the size of that image, if it's good enough
<ahoneybun> I see
<apachelogger> jose: perfect, thank you
<jose> marking it as fix released, then :)
<jose> if you find anything else just let me know and I'll be happy to help around
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: be carefull, any change in there cannot be reverted
<ovidiu-florin> unless you reinstall the theme
<ahoneybun> ok
<ovidiu-florin> I have to go to bed.
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: if you have further questions, just as, and I'll respond in the morning
 * ovidiu-florin is going to bed. Good night
<apachelogger> oh oh
<apachelogger> bug 1275584
<apachelogger> oh oh, splitting of the network
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Riddell got split out and is lost now
<apachelogger> :'<
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: bug 1275584 may be because of new qt... I had seen it on saucy the other day and posted a screenshot for riddell... for some reason when twiddling font settings one can end up without antializing
<jackyalcine> \o/
<jackyalcine> back with you guys :)
<jackyalcine> that was scary
* pratchett.freenode.net changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - So Blue. | https://trello.com/kubuntu | 4.12.1 WIP http://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-ninjas | bugs https://tinyurl.com/ovfcj78 | build status http://goo.gl/cjEFkO | ISO testing http://goo.gl/cRAawa `
<apachelogger> oh, freenode still exploding
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> ScottK: fwiw https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/+question/243189 could also be an aptdaemon bug
<apachelogger> never ever seen that kind of issue
<apachelogger> seems a bit silly to be honest
<ghostcube> wouldnt a purge and then a reinstall fix it? instead of a -f?
<apachelogger> possibly
<apachelogger> the thing is... there's no real reason why apt itself would instruct dpkg to configure something that is already configured unless two apts are running at the same time which would require the user to break a file lock first
<apachelogger> so the resolution ought not be as interesting as the cause because the cause is potentially dangerous at a large scale
<Mirv> Riddell: would you be ok to add 'ps-jenkins' user to ~kubuntu-packagers? CI team has made a jenkins job that would test build merge requests done against Qt 5 packaging and automerge based on approvals. but it would need ps-jenkins to be part of the team.
<apachelogger> poor freenode :(
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ping]
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<shadeslayer> Riddell: do you know how to create the mirror'd image for the ubuntu slideshows?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: s/ubuntu/kubuntu/ 
<BluesKaj> DOS attacks on freenode US ?
<mamarley> Yeah, there is a DDoS attack.  I don't think it is limited to USA though.
<BluesKaj> yeah, changed to a euro server that connects 
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: screenie-qt isn't it?
<Riddell> Mirv: yes, I'll do that when I get home in a few hours
<shadeslayer> Riddell: 0.o
<shadeslayer> Riddell: but it's not a screenshot is it?
<Riddell> I don't know, on train wifi so can't investigate
<shadeslayer> ok
<Riddell> screenie-qt does any image I think
<Mirv> Riddell: excellent, thank you!
<hsitter> anyone fancy doing an API review?
<apachelogger> Riddell: git@git.kde.org:scratch/sitter/libkubuntu needs review please
<shadeslayer> Riddell: is there a way to move the reflection up? http://paste.kde.org/pb1fc01ae
<shadeslayer> er,
<shadeslayer> http://i.imgur.com/Q1U5AAe.png
<shadeslayer> Riddell: poke poke
<Riddell> hi shadeslayer 
<shadeslayer> Riddell: how do i get the reflection closer to the logo?
<shadeslayer> see imgur link above
<Riddell> shadeslayer: if there's no slider that does it it'll be a case of krita love
<shadeslayer> oh
<Riddell> guess it's 12.04.4 testing time
<Riddell> !testers | 12.04.4 images
<ubottu> 12.04.4 images: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se  for information
<BluesKaj> sorry Riddell, not running any 12.04 installs
<lordievader> Riddell: Like taking a time machine back in time, will spin up a vm for it.
<Riddell> BluesKaj: now's the perfect time to install one
<BluesKaj> no more room Riddell :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you send me a mirror'd/fuzzied image of http://imgur.com/DWIOnpK
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: halp
<apachelogger> flying monkeys, everywhere
<shadeslayer> vHanda loves monkeys
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://imgur.com/44GVkxM
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I thought the harddisk is 30ish?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it was a extensible HDD
<shadeslayer> so I dropped that one and created a fixed size one
<apachelogger> the partition should still be maxsize I think
<shadeslayer> since that's what I understood from your email
<apachelogger> anyway
<apachelogger> format the partition
<apachelogger> if it still doesn't work you need a bigger disk
<shadeslayer> format? It is formatted, with Kubuntu 13.10
<apachelogger> no
<apachelogger> kubuntu 13.10 is installed on it
<apachelogger> which may be why it refuses to resize it
<apachelogger> which seems a bit silly but nontheless possible
<shadeslayer> oh, I thought it would resize Kubuntu 13.10?
<apachelogger> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ogQ0uge06o
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: dunno, I always format the thing manually so it doesn't detect anything
<apachelogger> plus I always have dynamic expanding disks with 30gib
<apachelogger> could be either what is making it work
<apachelogger> or both
<apachelogger> it definitely has a size aspect though
<shadeslayer> aha
<shadeslayer> better
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kde-developer in Binary New
 * shadeslayer is going to leave in the next 10 minutes
<shadeslayer> I hate VM's
<lordievader> Hehe, the good old kdm. Nice to see it again.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: where is the logic for the partitionbar color?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I think I noted it in the card?
<lordievader> Hmm, wanted test the auto-resize case, however Precise doesn't give me the option... 
<shadeslayer> not quite
<shadeslayer> lordievader: you have to format the partition
<shadeslayer> and the partition should have enough space
<lordievader> shadeslayer: Hmm that might be it. Let me see if auto-resize is offered if I increase the disk space.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: https://trello.com/c/Mw5FBYpI/77-update-the-colors-in-ubiquity-on-the-partitions-preview-bar
<apachelogger> see bottom
<apachelogger> first comment I made
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah I tried changing lighter and darker to 500
<shadeslayer> it looked horrible
 * shadeslayer wants to throw smash his keyboard 
<shadeslayer> stupid VM is stuck on disk IO
<shadeslayer> for the last 10 minutes
 * shadeslayer gives up and resets
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: also kindly read my later comments as they provide additional information on my original assertion...
<shadeslayer> I am
<shadeslayer> and the more I read, the more I think this is beyond me>.<
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: back to todo then ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw saw the email on Kubuntu Devel
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: only getting worse http://wstaw.org/m/2014/02/03/plasma-desktopf31970.png
<Quintasan> That reminds me
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: I think we should fix some Pastebin plasmoid providers
<shadeslayer> oh?
<Quintasan> Pastebin.com yields a message about outdated API instead of a link
<Quintasan> c3201142.cdn03.imgwykop.pl/comment_gMPe2J3KyK9M5NX9b5iB1EzWq3JqKY6u.jpg
<Quintasan> meh
<shadeslayer> feel free to fix
 * Quintasan adds todo
<Quintasan> christ
<Quintasan> My todo is getting longer and longer
<Quintasan> But I have some free time now.
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that's why I said that a pattern may be more suitable
<apachelogger> there'll probably never be sufficient contrast from just altering the colors
<shadeslayer> ah
<apachelogger> it's still the same blue just in a difference spot in the color model
<shadeslayer> true
<shadeslayer> lets see how this would work
<apachelogger> unless you tear one up to nigh white or the other down to nigh black
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<apachelogger> which supposedly is counterproductive since the notion is that one sees it is the same partition as above but split into two distinct halfs
<shadeslayer> makes sense
<apachelogger> anyway, afk
<lordievader> shadeslayer: Resizing the disk was the fix. Auto-resize is an option now.
<ScottK> Riddell: Have you been tracking where we are on going to Qt5 5.2?
<ahoneybun> http://www.androidpolice.com/2014/02/03/linus-torvalds-applauds-nvidia-for-posting-early-tegra-k1-open-source-drivers-to-the-nouveau-project/
<shadeslayer> Riddell: any reason why libhupnp-dev is in kdelibs build conflicts?
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin, ping
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: pong
<ahoneybun> what do you think of the site?
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: I've also done some modifications today
<ovidiu-florin> I moved the meta widget in the footer
<ovidiu-florin> the one with the login button
<ahoneybun> nice
<ahoneybun> like the theme ?
<ovidiu-florin> yes
<ovidiu-florin> I'd like to change the default link color
<ahoneybun> I think we can use the space where the linux icon is to tell what technologies we use
<ahoneybun> Yea
<ovidiu-florin> orange is not apropriate
<ovidiu-florin> the front page should be customizable
<ovidiu-florin> and we should be able to set a static page as the front page
<ahoneybun> well
<ahoneybun> it was but we cant have the slide show with it
<ahoneybun> I fixed the things you said
<ahoneybun> brb
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: I've created the pages for the Navigation menu Links and set the links to them
<ovidiu-florin> does anyone have access to the current kubuntu site via ftp or ssh?
<ovidiu-florin> I would like for someone to get all the pictures that are uploaded on that server and send them to me or ahoneybun to upload them to the new site, so that they are available for use while migrating.
<ovidiu-florin> there should be a single folder that can be downloaded.
<lordievader> Precise amd64 testing done; Runs and installs smoothly :D
<ahoneybun> back
 * ahoneybun had access to the site for editing but lost the passwords
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin, I'm adding stuff for the download page
<ahoneybun> every page has the content from the main site but the feature tour
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin, ^^
<ahoneybun> and contribute
<ovidiu-florin> I've updated the links from http://test.kubuntu.co.uk/community/ that lead to the local pages for Romanian, German, and Turkish
<ahoneybun> nice
<ahoneybun> I'm trying to get the header right
<ahoneybun> but the nav bar is not centered with it
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> there's somethign off 
<apachelogger> maybe I am imagining things but if you go from download to feature tour all elements will be slightly moved to the right
<apachelogger> just thought I'd mention it
<ahoneybun> I can't see it
<apachelogger> just switch between the two and watch the logo
<apachelogger> it is jumping around 
<apachelogger> or at least it is in chrome here, might be a bug in the browser for all I know
<ahoneybun> don't see it in firefox
<apachelogger> ahoneybun: might also be browser specific, can't test with chromium right now
<apachelogger> certainly not good though :P
<ovidiu-florin> same here, no problem in chromium
<ovidiu-florin> although, ahoneybun a bit of margin or padding in necessary on the left of the logo
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin, guess I need to edit the css then
 * ahoneybun wonders why is there is 2 headers in the css
<ahoneybun> fixed the overlaping
<ahoneybun> seems it cuts the k in kubuntu though
<ahoneybun> I made the image to what it wanted
<ahoneybun> maybe I'm just imagining it
<ovidiu-florin> ahoneybun: I don't know what you did, it looks the same here
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin, yea I know
<ovidiu-florin> I want to edit a font that is available in Ubuntu, one of the URW series. How can I push that change to be official?
<ovidiu-florin> a romanian letter is messed up, absent actually
<ahoneybun> I think you make your own branch of the fonts package and make the change then push it
#kubuntu-devel 2014-02-04
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: before translating, can we get the english text a bit better?
<valorie> "Join the Kubuntu Users mailing list for a way to ask for help and exchange experiences with other Kubuntu users."
<valorie> very clumsy
<jarkko> there are kubuntu ninja updates?
<ahoneybun> howdy valorie 
<soee> hiho
<valorie> heh, ahoneybun
<valorie> couldn't get into irc much yesterday at all
<valorie> I guess what I did say never got through
<ahoneybun> not really 
<ahoneybun> apachelogger, wants us to get the docs into a package, the english at least
<valorie> yes, I saw that
<valorie> I'll write to the docs folks in KDE
<valorie> scarlett said she would talk to them, but I've not seen her around since she said that
<valorie> oooo, I guess I'll write the list, there is still nobody in the channel
<ahoneybun> the ubuntu-doc people said that littlegirl has control of the kubuntu-doc lp page
<valorie> hmmm, she's sort of disappeared as well
<ahoneybun> yea
<valorie> she was going to take over when darkwing left, but that didn't take, I guess
<valorie> I'm sure if you write her she'll turn it over
<ahoneybun> someone in ubuntu-doc irc says it is best to remove the old docs in the page that ubuntu manages
<ahoneybun> I got the email from someone in ubuntu-docs but it failed to send
<ahoneybun> valorie, I would very much thank you for sending a mail to the list about the docs package
<ahoneybun> I'm going to bed
<valorie> sweet dreams
<valorie> doing it right now
<jarkko> when alpha 3 is scheduled?
<valorie> according to OMGubuntu: 
<valorie> Beta 1 – February 27th (for flavours)
<valorie> Final Beta – March 27th
<valorie> Release Candidate – April 10th
<valorie> With the final release scheduled for:
<valorie> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS – April 17th
<valorie> the wiki page doesn't open for me
<jarkko_> valorie:  i just booted with kubuntu ninja updates seem fine
<valorie> v. cool -- please drop a note to kubuntu-devel about your experience
<valorie> since most people are in transit or asleep right now
<valorie> and damn but freenode has been unreliable since the DDoS
<apachelogger> bug 1132286
<ubottu> bug 1132286 in kdebase-workspace (Ubuntu) "Veromix plasmoid not working in Kubuntu 13.04" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1132286
<apachelogger> python oh this lovely python
<apachelogger> ohoohohohoh python
<Quintasan> Good morning
<apachelogger> Tried to use kmail; failed to create SMTP job.
<apachelogger> what does that even mean :@
<apachelogger> Quintasan: yo
<apachelogger> Quintasan: go update your card on trello please
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Sir, I did.
<apachelogger> peculiar that I have no mail
<apachelogger> well it isn't as I am using kmail and kmail isn't that good at receiving or sending mails
<Quintasan> apachelogger: There is a metric boatload of images there under different licenses.
<apachelogger> which is funny considering it is a mail client
<Quintasan> Which made me go "WTF 
<Quintasan> I'm so not doing that today"
<apachelogger> you people all have the wrong attitude towards debian/copyright
<apachelogger> probably all my fault
<apachelogger> what with being so hard on you kids
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Maybe I do but this is a serious case of PITA.
<apachelogger> maybe you just don't see how to make it a not-pita :P
<Quintasan> Also probably a good point but I don't see how many different files on different licenses are not a PITA
<apachelogger> Can't open desktop-ppc64el: No such file or directory at /usr/bin/dh_germinate_metapackage line 78.
<apachelogger> brintey is the bigger PITA I tell you
<apachelogger> with copyright you just have to throw hard work at it and all will be good
<apachelogger> then our supreme quality technology will go fufufufufufufufufufu piss off, not letting your version in
<apachelogger> !find dh_germinate_metapackage trusty
<ubottu> File dh_germinate_metapackage found in germinate
<apachelogger> right
<Quintasan> I'll try doing it today though I have to go and pester my prof about why I did not pass his exam
<Quintasan> Despite it being exactly the same as year ago and me having the answers
<Quintasan> As 57 other people.
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> there's so much wrong with that statement
<Quintasan> apachelogger: And you are trying to tell me that not even once you had exam questions before the actual exam?
<apachelogger> yes that's what I am telling you
<apachelogger> although I think the fact that it was the same exam is even more wrong
<Quintasan> Well, the fun thing is that I know HOW to do them because I did them the day before.
<apachelogger> that's a "don't give a f" on both ends
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Well, he didn't change anything and I didn't entirely prepare for anything else
<apachelogger> yeah, what I said
<apachelogger> oh, eh Oo
<apachelogger> kubuntu-desktop is in proposed even though it builds more archtiectures than before
<Quintasan> Still, not entriely sure what went wrong there. Even if he knows that we have the question should not be a basis to use Random.nextInt() to generate grades :P
<apachelogger> Quintasan: actually we had one of those sorts as well, there was a pool of 3 exam versions he'd give and then he'd simply fail random people with flimsy reasoning
<Quintasan> Probably the same thing happened here.
<apachelogger> I think universities are many degrees of pointless in most of europe
<apachelogger> much like kmail which still refuses to "create a SMTP job"
<Quintasan> apachelogger: My main problem is  that I need to have a degree to find a job here
<apachelogger> Riddell, ScottK: kubuntu-meta arm64/ppc might be in binary new
<apachelogger> holding up cd image oversize fixes
<Quintasan> Because your CV apparently looks OH SO MUCH better with a degree
<apachelogger> you could always join the oldest profession there is
<Quintasan> Heh.
<Quintasan> apachelogger: Well, hopefully I can persuade him that mixing in Scala code in Java and asking someone if it's going to work is not a good idea for a question.
<apachelogger> "it seems java is trying to eat your scala code, you might want to call the police"
<Quintasan> If anything there is still second attempt at the exam left at Friday.
<apachelogger> !find mysqldump
<apachelogger> Quintasan: same questions? :/
<ubottu> File mysqldump found in bacula-common, mysql-client-5.5, mysql-testsuite-5.5
<Quintasan> apachelogger: From my information sources (people that are year older) - yes.
<Quintasan> EXACTLY the same questions.
<apachelogger> ...
<apachelogger> debian bug #613718
<ubottu> Debian bug 613718 in kdepim-runtime "Remove akonaditray desktop file" [Wishlist,Fixed] http://bugs.debian.org/613718
 * apachelogger blinks
<apachelogger> debfx: who is supposed to run it then?
<apachelogger> and more importantly why not discuss with upstream?
<Riddell> ScottK: no I've not been tracking Qt 5.2 other than poking Mirv occationally
<Riddell> shadeslayer: debian added libhupnp-dev to kdelibs build conflicts, as far as I know it's mostly broken upstream
<allee_> upnp
<Mirv> ScottK: Riddell: everything is now building against Qt 5.2 (ppa:canonical-qt5-edgers/qt5-beta2), practically all unit tests pass. the final hurdle is passing all autopilot tests so that there wouldn't be regressions.
<Mirv> it's unfortunate it's not yet in. this week some people are sprinting to get the remaining bugs identified and fixed, I'm wishing them luck (and helping when Qt packaging needs more patches or such)
<Mirv> I'll also separately build tomorrow's 5.2.1 and use that if it seems there are no regressions with that
<Mirv> regarding Qt Declarative we're already using almost 5.2.1
<Mirv> since V4 had a lot of remaining bugs in 5.2.0
<Riddell> thanks Mirv 
<apachelogger> valorie: I am wondering how the doc export works for translations
<apachelogger> do we have to do the export separately for each translation?
<apachelogger> Riddell: am I on the wrong branch or is the casper bzr branch outdated?
<apachelogger> ah, nevermind, found it
<apachelogger> I think
<apachelogger> Packaging branch status: OUT-OF-DATE
<apachelogger> hah
<apachelogger> Riddell: you didn't apparently :P
<apachelogger> Packaging branch status: CURRENT
<apachelogger> le fixed
<Mirv> Riddell: how about the adding of ps-jenkins to ~kubuntu-packagers?
<Riddell> Mirv: yes sorry, onto it
<Mirv> thanks again
<Riddell> voila
<Riddell> apachelogger: I didn't what?
 * Riddell adds testing shadeslayer's driver manager and reviewing apachelogger's API to the todo list of the day
<Riddell> but first, the beast that is calligra
<apachelogger> Riddell: push to casper bzr
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<shadeslayer> Riddell: nope, I didn't see it in debian last night
<Riddell> shadeslayer: see what?
<snele> Muon Discover seems to be broken on 14.04 (clean install of yesterdays daily)
<snele> it shows no apps 
<snele> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/1Q/TZ/43Hky01w/snapshot5.png
<snele> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/39/2z/20xpTPT8/snapshot6.png
<snele> http://www.dodaj.rs/f/l/jS/4D4HfRYO/snapshot7.png
<apachelogger> snele: does muon?
<snele> muon package manager works well
<apachelogger> peculiar
<apachelogger> snele: is app-install-data installed?
<apachelogger> does this help? sudo update-apt-xapian-index
<snele> apachelogger: app-install-data is installed
<snele> apachelogger: sudo update-apt-xapian-index doesn't help
<snele> it says it is up to date
<ghostcube> yep same thing here
 * apachelogger checks if today's ISO install worked
<apachelogger> also happens on a new install
<apachelogger> fancy
<Peace-> mmm guys why i can't do this ? dbus-send --system --print-reply --dest="org.freedesktop.UPower" /org/freedesktop/UPower org.freedesktop.UPower.Hibernate
<apachelogger> snele, ghostcube: which packages were updated yesterday?
<Peace-> i got this message on kubuntu 
<Peace-> Error org.freedesktop.UPower.GeneralError: not authorized
<Peace-> for hibernate instead with susped no problems
<Peace-> :s
<apachelogger> because logind manages permissions
<ghostcube> apachelogger: will check apt log
<Peace-> apachelogger: but it's a bit strange that i can do suspend without problems instead
<snele> apachelogger: ghostcube: how to check apt log? :)
<apachelogger> Peace-: no it's not, AFAIK the way hibernation is disabled is through simply retracting permissions for it
<Riddell> shadeslayer: have you asked your resident solid maintainer on his views on using hupnp?
<apachelogger> snele: /var/log/apt
<Peace-> apachelogger: thank you for answer :D it sucks :P
<ghostcube> apachelogger: hmm i got update from 01.02.2014 nothing special... and todays seem the same
<ghostcube> what are you looking for?
<apachelogger> Peace-: well, tell #ubuntu-devel
<apachelogger> ghostcube: *what* was updated
<Peace-> apachelogger: hahaha thank you but :D i guess i will not 
<ghostcube> apachelogger: will paste it moment
<apachelogger> maybe muon 2.1.3 broke it
<apachelogger> though I did not see any problems with it on saucy
<apachelogger> it has the data
<apachelogger> it just can't list anything for some reason
 * apachelogger purges and tries 
<apachelogger> oh boy
<apachelogger> ghostcube, snele: I think it's muon 2.1.3
<ghostcube> ok
<ghostcube> http://pastie.org/8697562
<ghostcube> qrc:/qml/FeaturedModel.qml:24: SyntaxError: Unable to parse JSON string
<ghostcube> if i start muon in terminal
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I'll ask him over lunch
<ghostcube> apachelogger: i post you the konsole text
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-kde/kde-sc/kde4libs.git;a=blob;f=debian/control;h=5274166f57b9133cdfeea476161ab7ea96c6a692;hb=HEAD#l61
<shadeslayer> Riddell: no build conflicts on hupnp here too http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-kde/kde-sc/kde4libs.git;a=blob;f=debian/control;h=15c899eb22a7cbf73d4f5fb6bc75c630d7d0c239;hb=refs/heads/kde4.11#l23
<ghostcube> apachelogger: http://pastie.org/8697571
<apachelogger> ghostcube: nothing useful ^^ already looked at it in my VM
<ghostcube> hmm ok anything else i can tell you
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/55247264/kubuntu.pdf
<jussi> its awesome to see things users send to our ML being worked on so quickly. you guys rock :)
<shadeslayer> has old logo
<snele> apachelogger: ghostcube: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/muon/+bug/1276129
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1276129 in muon (Ubuntu) "Muon Discover doesn't work well on 14.04" [Undecided,New]
<snele> maybe title should be edited ;)
<ghostcube> apachelogger: opened Dienstprogramme
<ghostcube> file:///usr/lib/kde4/imports/org/kde/plasma/components/TabBar.qml:161:9: QML QDeclarativeItem_QML_45: Bei der für die Eigenschaft âÂÂwidthâ angegebenen Bindung wurde eine Endlosschleife festgestellt
<ghostcube>   is this anything of interest?
<apachelogger> no
<ghostcube> damn...
<apachelogger> snele: ghostcube: we already have a fix
<ghostcube> oh ok
<ghostcube> then i can stop strace lol
<apachelogger>   Uploading muon_2.1.3-0ubuntu3_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<apachelogger> ghostcube, snele: builders are still busy, so that wont arrive until tomorrow or possibly even the day after
<ghostcube> ok will check again
<apachelogger> thanks for pointing out the bug
<apachelogger> ScottK: bug 1274626 has gotten a new upload to fix a regression
<ubottu> bug 1274626 in muon (Ubuntu Saucy) "SRU Muon 2.1.3" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1274626
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kvkbd/+bug/1276140
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1276140 in kvkbd (Ubuntu) "please remove kvkbd binary and source from archive" [Low,Triaged]
<apachelogger> Riddell: where does one file syadmin tickets?
<apachelogger> I seem to have forgotten all about it ^^
<Riddell> apachelogger: sysadmin or archive admin?
<Riddell> apachelogger: for that bug subscribe ubuntu-archive I think
<Riddell> but mostly poke me
<apachelogger> Riddell: canonical sysadmins
<apachelogger> www.kubuntu.com doesn't forward to .org
<Riddell> e-mail rt@ubuntu.com
<apachelogger> sent
 * apachelogger doesn't wanna compile policies on the wiki :'<
<apachelogger> moinmoin is so terribad
<Riddell> compile policies?
<apachelogger> make a page with all our present policies
<apachelogger> bug triage, SC SRUs, coding style
<apachelogger> there was a fourth, but I seem to have forgotten it already ^^
<apachelogger> ah, patch policy
<apachelogger> right now that stuff is all over the place and not being updated and there simply is no point of reference
<Riddell> how to join teams would be good too
<Riddell> when can you get into ~kubuntu-packager and ~kubuntu-ppa I always forget
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://trello.com/c/dW1BTbUG if you think of anything else just add it
<apachelogger> "We will write a plasma applet to distribute on our beta installs which will ask questions for structured feedback on areas where we often revieve little feedback, notably translations and bluetooth. This should put its responses in a database over http which can them be easily queried so we can see where people are having problems. It should also prompt users to join the ISO testing team if they want to help check their problems in future 
<apachelogger> releases. "
<apachelogger> I do wonder if we shoudl bring back something like this?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: I moved the "Look into UFW GUIs" card in To Do because I10n still needs looking into
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> that's why I started my VM again
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: the outlook is not so good
 * apachelogger grabs source
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin: where did you get the tarball from?
<apachelogger> no translations present
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: but the rest is all in progress so that card in general should be in progress
<apachelogger> commented
<apachelogger> needs string freeze and tarball rollign from git
<apachelogger> supposedly the present tar is from kde-apps
<apachelogger> which would explain why there is no localization
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: have you asked upstream to do that?
<apachelogger> we are upstream
<Riddell> for ufw kde?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> upstream upstream didn't want to be so much upstream anymore
<shadeslayer> agateau: ping
<agateau> shadeslayer: pong
<shadeslayer> agateau: my KMessageWidget seems to disappear if you hit the 'close' button
<shadeslayer> as in, if I call show on it later on, nothing happens
<shadeslayer> is there a way to avoid this?
<agateau> shadeslayer: have you tried calling animatedShow() instead?
<shadeslayer> nope
<agateau> Should fix the problem I think
<shadeslayer> agateau: yep
<shadeslayer> I thought animated show was called when the system allowed that
<shadeslayer> if not, it fell back to regular
<shadeslayer> *to the regular showing of a widget without animations
<agateau> no, you should always use animatedShow() and depending on the system settings it will be animated or plain-old show
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> agateau: thx
<agateau> you're welcome
 * apachelogger conducts a blame investigation
<apachelogger> 309 rohanga | usr/share/applications/kde4/contactthemeeditor.desktop
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: please take more care where you stuff new desktop files
<apachelogger> kdepim r309 introduces an application that we do not want on the ISO to kaddressbook
<shadeslayer> I asked in kdepim and they said that it was correct to put it in kaddressbook
<shadeslayer> as a matter of fact, they said that it goes together with it
 * apachelogger sighs
<apachelogger> <- this is where the workspace mission is                                                                                                                                                                             this is what kdepim is doing ->
<apachelogger> shadeslayer, Riddell: we now have headerthemeditor (primarily kmail) and contactthemeditor (primarily kaddressbook) ... thoughts on throwing them together into kdepim-themeeditors?
<shadeslayer> that's what I wanted to do in the first place
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/BQyFQrE.png
<apachelogger> I totally see myself using that lots
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: wanted to do that for headerthemeeditor already, alas seemed silly for just one ^^
<kfunk> apachelogger: wtf is that? :P
<apachelogger> kfunk: it's a contactthemeeditor is it not obvious: /
<kfunk> let me rephrase: *why* the fuck?
<kfunk> :P
<apachelogger> well, I dunno
<apachelogger> why was the mboximporter desktop file visible in 4.12.0
<apachelogger> kfunk: let me revise my answer ... 42.
 * apachelogger falls off chair and scuttles off
<kfunk> heh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why didn't you call kde-developer kde-sdk :'<
<apachelogger> agateau: are you going to do some ubiquity fondling this cycle?
<shadeslayer> It  wasn't ever suggested? The suggestion was only for the name in the desktop file
<agateau> apachelogger: I actually have a merge request waiting
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: other than the comment I made on the card you mean? :P
<agateau> apachelogger: https://code.launchpad.net/~agateau/ubiquity/kde-no-fullscreen/+merge/203105
<apachelogger> agateau: https://trello.com/c/Mw5FBYpI adding a pattern to the resize partition painting might be nice ;)
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://code.launchpad.net/~agateau/ubiquity/kde-no-fullscreen/+merge/203105 plz be reviewing changes :P
<Riddell> oh jings yes sorry
<agateau> apachelogger: I can look into it if I find some time
<apachelogger> agateau: would be cool, probably would take me longer as I have not used qpainter ever
<apachelogger> in fact I only ever worked around qpainter because it was rubbish for painting video frames ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: should we kick kppp off the ISO?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yeah I think so
 * apachelogger creates card
<apachelogger> Riddell: oh, and is something from kubuntu-meta in the binary new queue?
<apachelogger> it doesn't migrate from proposed but there are no problems according to the excuses file
<apachelogger> http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: plz reject kde-developer from new
<shadeslayer_> in case you haven't already
<apachelogger> oh oh
<Riddell> meta-kde  is in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+queue
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> why does meta not migrate then 
<apachelogger> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kubuntu-meta
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: plz reject kde-developer
<apachelogger> most peculiar
<apachelogger> it builds on all architectures etc.
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger wants to call it kde-sdk
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> I just asked why not kde-sdk :P
<apachelogger> or kde-developer-sdk
<apachelogger> makes it more discoverable via apt-cache search IMO
<shadeslayer_> and I don't have a reason for it not being called kde-sdk
<Riddell> apachelogger: because it was stuck in New and I just rejected it
<shadeslayer_> kde-developer-sdk is way too long
<apachelogger> Riddell: that's meta-kde
<apachelogger> Riddell: I am talking about kubuntu-meta
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: can I upload with the same version?
<shadeslayer_> or do I have to make a new one
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: yes
<apachelogger> since it was rejected the version never existed 
<shadeslayer_> cool
<Riddell> apachelogger: hmm, kubuntu-full not happy on arm64 http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt
<apachelogger> or
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: no
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: new version
<Riddell> shadeslayer_: the source still exists
<apachelogger> shadeslayer_: only wasin binary new, not source new ^^
<shadeslayer_> ok
<shadeslayer_> mhmm
<apachelogger> Riddell: oh the output, my eyes
<apachelogger> no clue how ot read that ^^
<Riddell> apachelogger: no it's hard to read, but it says that it can't install on arm64
<apachelogger> Riddell: does it say why?
<Riddell> armhf: karbon, kubuntu-full
<apachelogger> ah
<Riddell> apachelogger: so maybe it doesn't like karbon, which may get fixed when I finally upload this calligra compile
<shadeslayer_> silly arches
<Riddell> apachelogger: any idea why kf5 khtml doesn't compile https://launchpadlibrarian.net/164802227/buildlog_ubuntu-trusty-amd64.khtml_4.95.0-0ubuntu1~ubuntu14.04~ppa4_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz ?
<apachelogger> Riddell: going to put down a card then to check again
<Riddell> apachelogger: it complains about phonon HTMLVideoElement.h:29:32: fatal error: phonon/mediaobject.h: No such file or directory
<Riddell> but it does -I/usr/include/phonon4qt5
<Riddell> which does contain phonon/mediaobject.h:
 * apachelogger squints
<shadeslayer_> ohohoh
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: we have a kdesdk as well
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: phonon is stuck in proposed too I think
<apachelogger> yeah
<apachelogger> Riddell: phonon is stuck because the new package doesn't build on the excotic architectures because qt5 doesn't build on the excotic architectures
<shadeslayer_> hurray for weird arch's we don't care about \o/
<apachelogger> or didn't build there anyway
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://trello.com/c/7YwMMClC
<shadeslayer_> yep
<Riddell> nah I put a version in kubuntu-ppa/experimental
<shadeslayer_> apachelogger: still want to call it kdesdk?
<shadeslayer_> er
<shadeslayer_> kde-sdk
<Riddell> I wouldn't, too confusing
<Riddell> I agree on kde-developer-sdk
<shadeslayer_> not etoolong?
<apachelogger> that's 3 tabs
<apachelogger> or two maybe
<shadeslayer_> *shrug* ok
<apachelogger> Riddell: packaging bugged for phonon
<apachelogger> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6873688/
<apachelogger> note how it places stuff in directories for some reason
<Riddell> apachelogger: damn, well spotted
<shadeslayer_> Riddell: uploaded new meta-kde
<apachelogger> "www.kubuntu.com now redirects to www.kubuntu.org" yay
<apachelogger> ovidiu-florin, Riddell: did I already say something about how we need a migratino plan for moving kubuntu.org elsewhere? and talk to sysadmins about that entire thing etc
<apachelogger> like how would that work with mail addresses and such
<apachelogger> <- entirely doesn't know no nothing about domain stuff
<Riddell> apachelogger: the MX can still point to canonical, no need to change mail
<Riddell> just repoint the A record to our server
<apachelogger> I have these words, before, I do not recall what they mean but I guess it makes sense :)
<apachelogger> anyway
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: I am thinking that if we redo the website we should use it as a chance to get our social networking story sorted, posting news to the site should also post it to accounts on twitter, facebook and g+
<apachelogger> Riddell, ovidiu-florin: long story short, I think someone should create a board for the migration
<Riddell> apachelogger: with domain names e-mail is unrelated to web :)
<apachelogger> fancy
<apachelogger> Riddell: regarding foward posts, I think wordpress can take care of that easily
<Riddell> right
<apachelogger> at least on wordpress.com I have the option to automagically post to twitter and facebook
 * apachelogger notes that shadeslayer is very disconnecty today
<apachelogger> jolly numbers: for 14.04 37 cards are in todo, 15 are being worked on, 33 have been finished, 6 postponed to +1, 8 abandoned
<apachelogger> nice progress I'd say
<evilshadeslayer> Riddell: stuff should start hitting binary new soon
<evilshadeslayer> didn't it always?
<evilshadeslayer> aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<evilshadeslayer> buildd's don't have source lists
<evilshadeslayer> causing kde-developer-sdk to not depend on so much stuff ...
 * evilshadeslayer throws keyboards
<evilshadeslayer> apachelogger: how does one update KDE l10n packages?
<apachelogger> Riddell, yofel_, ScottK, evilshadeslayer, valorie: anyone desire for another mumble call before 14.04?
<evilshadeslayer> apachelogger: core is being weird
<evilshadeslayer> cuz https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging/L10nOperatorGuide is non existent
<evilshadeslayer> aha it's https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/L10nOperatorGuide
<apachelogger> someone moved it
<apachelogger> evilshadeslayer: oh, sec
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> I thought I had a change
<apachelogger> evilshadeslayer: does the branch have a recent commit from me?
<apachelogger> oh, now I remember
<apachelogger> language-pack somehow ties into kde-l10n-common for some weird reason
<apachelogger> evilshadeslayer: nevermind, move along, the change is in the other branch
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes if someone organises it, otherwise not fussed
<evilshadeslayer> :)
<Mamarok> apachelogger: about muon-discover: if you go by the bug count we should never install plasma or kde pim... May I suggest Amarok?
<apachelogger> Mamarok: bug count in relation to exposure and size
<apachelogger> e.g. phonon also has too many bugs considering the size IMO
 * evilshadeslayer is up for it if we have anything to discuss
<apachelogger> Mamarok: mh, please send a mail ... I am not sure we want to feature software that is already installed, no one made a case in either direction so far, you could totally get a discussion started on that ^^
 * evilshadeslayer moves to pykde4 while l10n is building
<evilshadeslayer> apachelogger: you might want to pull driver manager
<apachelogger> that is to say: I could totally be convinced to feature softwar that is installed, after all the app is called discover ... OTOH I also could be convineced not to feature installed software because it adds little value for the user who already knows about it
<apachelogger> evilshadeslayer: and then?
<evilshadeslayer> apachelogger: thoughts on what to do with kde-developer-sdk then?
 * evilshadeslayer is hungry again
<evilshadeslayer> apachelogger: build and install?
<evilshadeslayer> to make sure everything is exactly the same as before the refactor
<evilshadeslayer> and to make sure you don't hit obvious bugs
<apachelogger> evilshadeslayer: upload to archvie already then I'll tell you what is broken :P
<evilshadeslayer> he
<evilshadeslayer> heh
<Mamarok> evilshadeslayer: when did you turn evil?
<apachelogger> getting into QA mindset for one application is super exhausting, so I'd rather do it along with some other apps
<evilshadeslayer> Mamarok: ever since we started supported exotic architechtures
<Mamarok> started supported?
<evilshadeslayer> *supporting
<Mamarok> yxou back in Spain yet?
<evilshadeslayer> yep
<Mamarok> you*
<Mamarok> cool
<apachelogger> we always supported excotic architectures FWIW :P
 * Mamarok was goig to say the same
<apachelogger> in fact we used to support even more terrible ones ^^
<Mamarok> going*
<apachelogger> greetins from hppa 
<evilshadeslayer> apachelogger: madness
 * apachelogger never quite figured out what sort of device used hppa cpus
<evilshadeslayer> apachelogger: the same way we support LTS releases ;)
<apachelogger> well, we don't explicitly support arm64 or ppc either
<apachelogger> the new QA tech just makes them more annoying because they can block stuff for no good reason
<evilshadeslayer> *nod*
<apachelogger> in terms of actual supportedness we only ever focused on i386 and amd64 and arm, and latter didn't quite take off as much as I had hoped so that was quite a bit of wasted time I guess
<apachelogger> anywho
 * apachelogger fiddles a todo for tomorrow and moves on to other stuff
<apachelogger> evilshadeslayer: if you have policy additions/requests whatever https://trello.com/c/dW1BTbUG
<apachelogger> going to try to find motivation for writing/reorganizing this stuff tomorrow
<ovidiu-florin> apachelogger Riddell I was away for a while. 
<ovidiu-florin> Regarding cross posting, if the Wordpress CMS does not do that by default, there should be a plugin that can do that.
<ovidiu-florin> I'll test that on my blog.
<ovidiu-florin> any whay, I strongly insist on the necesity of the access to a webserver from the wordpress site.
<ovidiu-florin> it can be a relay to a different one
<ovidiu-florin> maybe pointed to an address like: website@kubuntu.org
<ovidiu-florin> this is necessary so that the CMS can send notifications to the admins and editors.
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: I don't follow, access to a web server?
<ovidiu-florin> notifications include: warnings, updates available, new posts, comment moderation needed, etc.
<ovidiu-florin> sorry, mail server, not webserver
<evilshadeslayer> apachelogger: mmm okay
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: mm, well yes we can do that, I've not set up a mail server in a while, any idea what the best software is these days?
<Riddell> who won the postfix vs exim war?
<ovidiu-florin> what is exim?
<Riddell> an alternative to postfix :)
<ovidiu-florin> I got that
<ovidiu-florin> I answered with a question
<Riddell> debian defaulted to exim4 at some point and defaulted to postfix at others
<ovidiu-florin> I've worked a bit with mail servers... never heard of exim
<Riddell> let's try postfix then :)
<ovidiu-florin> I've heard of "other" mail servers, but postfix, was way to popular
<Riddell> hi sgclark 
<Riddell> hi Affondo 
<sgclark> hello
<shadeslayer> hm so upgrade to KDE SC 4.12.2 went fine
<shadeslayer> but PW is crashing
<Riddell> PW?
<shadeslayer> plasma workspaces?
<shadeslayer> or well, plasma desktop
<shadeslayer> I've uploaded kde-workspace 4.11.6
<shadeslayer> to build against KDE SC 4.12.2
<shadeslayer> *fingers crossed*
 * Riddell already has his fingers crossed for calligra to build
<genii> I noticed lots of updates today. So far nothing broke here :)
<BluesKaj> looks ok here as well 
<BluesKaj> except smb access suddenly stopped working
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: got a moment?
<Riddell> http://solydxk.com/  another KDE debian distro, wonder what it does that the rest don't
<shadeslayer> :)
<Riddell> ah it's Linux Mint Debian Edition KDE which was dropped, not Linux Mint KDE
<Riddell> well good to know that the elegantly named solydxk fills that important gap in the market
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: Release blocked till 1273729 is fixed
<Riddell> bug 1273729
<ubottu> bug 1273729 in Kubuntu Driver Manager "Reports QApt frontend capabilities which it doesn't have" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1273729
<Riddell> naughty Kubuntu Driver Manager
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: it's actually pretty decent now
<Riddell> shadeslayer: kcmshell4 kcm-drivermanager  doesn't seem to do anything
<shadeslayer> Riddell: kcm_driver_manager
<shadeslayer> make sure you atleast have 0.0+git20140204+r18~630360f+2
<shadeslayer> hm, no jte here
<Riddell> no, he found a girlfriend :(
<shadeslayer> well, he's replying on bug reports
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you should fix Exec in kcm_driver_manager.desktop
<Riddell> why Icon=office-chart-area-focus-peak-node
<Riddell> ?
<Riddell> oh taken from whoopsy kcm?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: should be fixed
<shadeslayer> yep
<Riddell> oh I have an old one 0.0+git20140129+r14~f914617+2~ubuntu14.04.1
<shadeslayer> http://imgur.com/IRUVABY
<Riddell> hmm, no change in 0.0+git20140204+r18~630360f+2~ubuntu14.04.1
<Riddell> did you make fixes compared to that?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: well I run it and it's a nice empty kc module
<Riddell> shadeslayer: I hope that means my computer has perfect freedom in its hardware but it would be nice to have a label saying so
<shadeslayer> not mahor ones
<shadeslayer> *major
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ah yes, okay
<shadeslayer> plz file bug
<shadeslayer> so that I don't forget
<Riddell> guess that's all the testing I can do on this computer, I'll try the windows machine when I get to use it next
<shadeslayer> cool
<Riddell> sgclark: I put KF5 packaging in bzr, see post to kubuntu-devel mailing list
<sgclark> Riddell: sorry have computer problems. will as soon as I can
<shadeslayer> Riddell: please QA 4.12.2 for trusty
<shadeslayer> Riddell: fixed your bug as well btw
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you put an image of RMS on kubuntu-driver-manager?
<shadeslayer> heh no
<shadeslayer> boring old label
<Riddell> shame
 * Riddell cries as khtml fails
<Peace-> poor Riddell 
<Peace-> :P
 * Peace- uses konqueror for his bank
<Riddell> one last upload to kf5!
 * Riddell wanders home
<Quintasan> apachelogger: top lols
<Quintasan> "well, you go those with pattern matching wrong"
<Quintasan> "Well, but Sir, I blatantly put down this code into the REPL and it spat out 'true, false, true'."
<Quintasan> "Well, it's wrong."
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: ^ best exam ever.
<Quintasan> HURR DURR
<shadeslayer> Isn't it RHEL
<shadeslayer> and not REPL
<shadeslayer> unless you mean something else
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: It's Scala REPL if I'm not mistaken.
<shadeslayer> ah nvm
<Quintasan> Anyways, I blatantly copypasted all six answers to check if I didn't make any mistake there. I did not, still no points
<Quintasan> lol
<shadeslayer> I thought you wanted to say RedHat EnterPrise Linux
<Quintasan> I have to retake this magic on Friday
<Quintasan> Bloody hell this is so frustrating.
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so I suck at data structures and have come up with this shitty solution of emitting changed/unchanged http://paste.kde.org/p2e8d971c
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: please advise on better solution
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: well, atleast you didn't have to wait a year to retake it
<shadeslayer> at my uni you had to wait for a year :/
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: Well, there is a second attempt that you get
<Quintasan> If I fail that then I have to wait a year.
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: you can't appeal ?
<shadeslayer> I mean your code ran fine did it not
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: no no, the question was about pattern matching
<Quintasan> ie. he gave you a function that uses pattern matching
<Quintasan> and there were answers from a) to f) from which you were supposed to select the right ones
<Quintasan> the functions yielded true if the argument matched the pattern and false if it didn't
<shadeslayer> and you put it down in the computer and then ticked off the answers and your examiner said the computer was wrong?
<Quintasan> more or less, I put it down in the computer when I got back home
<shadeslayer> mhmm
<Quintasan> then today he had his office hours so I went to ask him what the hell was wrong
<Quintasan> WHY didn't I bring my damn pc with me is another thing
<Quintasan> Well, anyways, he apparently gives the exactly same test on the second attempt so I SHOULD be able to pass it.
<jarkko_> there are new packages, but why fglrx fglrx-amdcccle fglrx-dev are included?
<shadeslayer> Quintasan: heh
<Riddell> yofel_: I've got a nexus 10 from shadeslayer, do you want it?
<jarkko_> i am not using any ppa for amd drivers
<shadeslayer> Riddell: uhhh ... jussi expressed interest in it
<shadeslayer> apparently he has access to magic
<Riddell> oh jussi, I knew it began with a y, just forgot that eastern european pronounciation for j
<shadeslayer> :D
<Quintasan> kek
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you please QA 4.12.2 from ninjas?
<shadeslayer> plasma-desktop crashes for me
<Riddell> shadeslayer: installing
<shadeslayer> ah ok, something weird with milou
 * shadeslayer starts backporting
<snele> apachelogger: I can confirm that Muon Discover works now :)
<snele> apachelogger: I have also noticied that muon updater never pops up notification in systray about available updates
<snele> even if you manualy check for updates
<snele> and when you start it, it starts with wierd screen http://www.dodaj.rs/?3v/sb/428jJBqU/snapshot8.png
<jussi> interesting news about Nvidia opening a mobile driver... http://linuxgizmos.com/nvidia-opens-tegra-k1-driver-wins-torvalds-thumbs-up/
<shadeslayer> that is such a bad picture of Torvalds ....
<jussi> Riddell: if there is someone who thinks they can do more with the tablet than me, feel free to pass it to them. I am not, and will not be a developer, I just have access to several people with an interest and I have an interest, so we can _try_ get things working.  
<Riddell> jussi: send me a postal address and I'll post it off
<Riddell> davmor2: ping, what's your postal address?  I have a birthday present for Sue
<Riddell> sgclark: all of KF5 compiled ༒
<sgclark> Riddell: thank you, I will be of more help tomorrow, sorry
<Riddell> shadeslayer: 4.12.2 good for me on trusty
<shadeslayer> awesome
<shadeslayer> Riddell: once I upload to trusty, I'll upload 4.12.2 for saucy/precise to staging
<shadeslayer> ninjas has no space
<mamarley> Wait, 4.12.2?  Where is that?  I don't see it in the PPA.
<Riddell> it's in our secret ninjas PPA
<Riddell> I can give you the details if you want to become a tester
<Riddell> "[ubuntu/trusty] calligra 1:2.7.91-0ubuntu4 (Accepted)"  ༒
 * genii makes more coffee
<valorie> Riddell: what is that symbol? ༒
<valorie> it changes the spacing of lines in my konvi display
<mamarley> Riddell: That sounds cool!  How do I sign up?
<tsimpson> valorie: TIBETAN MARK RGYA GRAM SHAD (U+0F12)
 * valorie wikipedias
<valorie> Riddell: are you becoming buddhist?
<valorie> it's a beautiful mark
<valorie> excellent! http://blogs.fsfe.org/myriam/2013/04/15/so-you-want-to-be-a-summer-of-code-student/
#kubuntu-devel 2014-02-05
<valorie> anybody thinking about being a mentor or student in gsoc this year?
<Quintasan> valorie: I want to apply as a student.
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> whatcha gonna do?
<Quintasan> valorie: Virtually no idea, is there a KDE project list?
<valorie> they are just starting to build up the list
<Quintasan> Will be monitoring that then
<valorie> but surely you can do something with "us" KDE & Kubuntu
<valorie> what sort of projects excite you?
<Quintasan> valorie: From my perspective if I contribute to KDE then Kubuntu benefits from it indirectly, if we have a "joint" project then it's even better
<Quintasan> valorie: Hell if I know. For some time I wanted to work on Amarok since I find it good but it's sometimes highly annoying
<valorie> neato
<Quintasan> like I wanted to mass edit tags and Amarok does in in interface thread which makes the whole UI freeze until it's done
<valorie> you might want to join or at least read the amarok-devel list archives then
<Quintasan> Though at that point I realised we are probably in need of a good mp3 tag editor since I couldn't find one.
<valorie> the amarok devels are picky about students after we had a few flakey ones
 * valorie uses picard
<Quintasan> Still that could use fixing. Doing stuff in interface thread doesnt seem like a good idea to me
<Quintasan> valorie: Ain't that GTK?
<valorie> so if you are interested, start fixing some bugs, hang out in the channel, etc.
<valorie> not sure 
<valorie> it works, so I use it
<valorie> oops, dinner time....
<Quintasan> valorie: Enjoy, it's sleep time for me though. 2 in the morning
<valorie> sweet dreams, Quintasan
<ahoneybun> mhall119, hey I hear that the meeting did not go well yesterday
<ahoneybun> apachelogger, ping
<mhall119> ahoneybun: which meeting?
<ahoneybun> fl loco
<mhall119> oh, it just didn't happen
<mhall119> I was still at a sprint, itnet7 wasn't home, and Freenode was generally having a bad day
<ahoneybun> yea I heard
<mhall119> brb
<apachelogger>  void Module::emitDiff()
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> Riddell: updating my workstatin to trusty, if I don't return anymore it's likely because something broke in the uefi boot department *scared*
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/8h5An4i.png
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> I think we should just use the kde wikis for all of our documentation :P
<apachelogger> it's not like we have a lot of that anyway
<apachelogger> I cannot log in with the moinmoin :@
<Riddell> hmm, try loggin into wiki.ubuntu.com?
<apachelogger> doing that right now
<apachelogger> alas, slow ^^
<apachelogger> doesn't work either apparently
<apachelogger> oh now
<apachelogger> Riddell: works -.-
<Riddell> grr
<Riddell> apachelogger: do you want send a grump to rt@ or shall I?
<apachelogger> Riddell: first try to confirm please
<apachelogger> may entirely be due to ongoing upgrade, though that'd be odd
<Riddell> apachelogger: I get it too and I remember getting it last week
<apachelogger> Riddell: ok, feel free to send that grumpy mail then
<apachelogger> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Policies
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> apachelogger: should be linked to from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu ?
<apachelogger> I guess
<apachelogger> Riddell: and ninjas
<apachelogger> since it's mostly for internal reference
<Riddell> apachelogger: is there value in lots of separate pages? wouldn't all on one page be easier?
<apachelogger> Riddell: define easier
<Riddell> easier to read, easier to maintain
<apachelogger> Riddell: perhaps to maintain, certainly not to read though IMO
<apachelogger> large pages always end up being a major mess
<apachelogger> I'll start from one page ifyou prefer
<apachelogger> can still move it to subs if/when needed
<Riddell> Darkwing_: did you get hold of this account? https://twitter.com/kubuntu
<Riddell> shadeslayer: is 4.12.2 ready for kubuntu to announce?
<Riddell> hmm guess not
<apachelogger> Riddell: do we still use ~kubuntu-testers ~kubuntu-updates-testing?
<soee> 4.12.2 is in ninjas ? for trusty 
<Riddell> apachelogger: no I don't think so
<Riddell> soee: yes
<soee> ok will install it :)
<apachelogger> Riddell: you might want to delete them then :P
<soee> strange, have no updates :)
<soee> ah sorry didne upnocmment ppa
<yofel_> 4.12.2 works fine for me so far
<yofel> I'm curious why that Hibernate button is back in my kickoff though
<yofel> something really strange is going on with upower/whatever here
<apachelogger> oho
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/hCweNLV.png
 * apachelogger shivers
<apachelogger> yofel: shadeslayer patched something to bring it back I think
 * apachelogger doesn't find the documentation on kubuntu-dev -.-
<apachelogger> oh well
<apachelogger> going for a reboot
<apachelogger> meanwhile I forgot why I was upgrading to begin with
<apachelogger> my oh my
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<apachelogger> :O
<apachelogger> our patch policy is actually very elaborate
<apachelogger> Patches adding more than 200 source lines of code, or more than 4 functions, or requiring public API changes must be done upstream, unless they are 100% necessary for Kubuntu, and would cause malfunction or bugs if not applied (language-pack integration would be such a case).
<apachelogger> somehow I get the feeling that when I wrote the first draft that line ended after upstream ^^
<mamarley> Riddell: You mentioned yesterday that I could become a tester for the Kubuntu Ninjas PPA?
<Riddell> mamarley: ooh yes
<Riddell> and ISOs
<Riddell> and lots of things :)
<mamarley> That sounds great!
<apachelogger> Riddell: testing in ninjas is done by ninjas, any public testing ought to be conducated in either the staging PPA or the experimental PPA :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: you and your policy hat :)
<shadeslayer> Riddell: script was taking ETOOLONG last night
<shadeslayer> so I let it run and went to sleep
<shadeslayer> signing and uploading now
<Riddell> shadeslayer: uploading to trusty -proposed?
<shadeslayer> yep
<apachelogger> Riddell: in fact the policy line I wrote on that is less precise, so you have leeway ;)
<apachelogger> Requirements: Trusted enough to not break PPAs and produce good enough quality for ~kubuntu-dev to approve for an archive upload. 
<Riddell> apachelogger: testing from ninjas just needs the details for archive apt access, no write possible
<apachelogger> ah, that is true
<Riddell> now, how do I edit ubottu things?
<apachelogger> I keep forgetting ^^
<apachelogger> query help?
<Riddell> query doesn't seem to do anything
<Riddell> ubottu: help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Riddell> hmm, it is working
 * Riddell discovers http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<Riddell> Tm_T: can you add mamarley to !testers factoid?
<Riddell> mamarley: we also need help testing 12.04 LTS updates today
<mamarley> I would love to help, but I am a bit short on spare boxes...
<Riddell> virtualbox is your friend :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: btw thoughts  on implementing debconf frontend for k-d-m ?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: 4.12.2 all uploaded
<Riddell> awooga
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you upload kde-workspace 
<Riddell> shadeslayer: from ninjas?
<shadeslayer> or well, I can do that, nvm
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ?
<shadeslayer> hurray lazr.restfulclient.errors.ServerError: HTTP Error 500: Internal Server Error
<apachelogger> qapt does that somehow
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I don't think so
<shadeslayer> at the very least qapt-deb-installer and muon implement them in the ui
<shadeslayer> and I did not find a call to Debconf classes inside the library itself
<apachelogger> well yes
<apachelogger> you implement them in the ui :P
<apachelogger> kind of the point of a ui ^^
<mamarley> I just installed 4.12.2 and 4.11.6 and everything seems to be working fine so far!
<Riddell> awooga
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: right, so does it make sense to implement it in k-d-m since a driver might have a EULA
<apachelogger> suppose so
<shadeslayer> have a clue on how to proceed? ( I've had a look at the muon code, but only vaguely understand it
 * shadeslayer has no todo for today :S
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ask apol i guess
<shadeslayer> ok
<soee> hmm, will have to install 4.12.2 again 
<shadeslayer> soee: why?
<soee> i had proposed repository activ and today before 4.12 i have installed some xserver related upgrades and it broke my system :/
<soee> so im after fresh 14.04 installation, the good news is
<soee> nvidia-prime now works perfect so i can forget about this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-prime/+bug/1274822
<ubottu> Error: Could not gather data from Launchpad for bug #1274822 (https://launchpad.net/bugs/1274822). The error has been logged
<soee> btw i just love how all looks and works just as it was before fresh installation
<soee> so when i boot fresh system even amarok started to play song i was listing to :D
<soee> btw someone can send me ninjas ppa ?
<shadeslayer> soee: 4.12.2 has been uploaded to archive
<soee> ;o
<shadeslayer> just wait for it to be built :)
<soee> ok than :)
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what's the driver manager here? http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20140203
<shadeslayer> Riddell: the mint one afaik
 * Riddell blogs http://wire.kubuntu.org/?p=136
<shadeslayer> Riddell: plz upload libkomparediff2
<Riddell> shadeslayer: from bzr?
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> just run kubuntu-archive-upload -p libkomparediff2 -other -arguments
 * shadeslayer is waiting for apachelogger to turn up
<Riddell> uploaded libkomparediff2
<shadeslayer> Riddell: thx
<yossarianuk> have kubuntu decided on using kde 4.13 in 14.04 ?
<Riddell> no decision yet but I'm leaning towards 4.13 quite strongly now after discussing it at fosdem with people
<yossarianuk> Riddell: yey !
<yossarianuk> as a user I would prefer it...
<yossarianuk> every version of KDE is just that little bit better than the last...
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> with baloo instead of nepomuk it's probably quite a lot better
<Riddell> !testers | 12.04.4 images up for testing!
<ubottu> 12.04.4 images up for testing!: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley  for information
<Riddell> and there they are :)
 * mamarley digs up his oldlaptop.
<mamarley> Riddell: Do you mean these images: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/precise/daily-live/pending/ ?
<Riddell> mamarley: see http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/precise/daily-live/20140204/
<Riddell> mamarley: no better see http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/311/builds
<Riddell> your URL is fine too
<mamarley> Riddell: Is it specifically the alternate image or is the desktop image OK to test too?
<Riddell> mamarley: yes they all need testing
<mamarley> OK, thanks!
<yossarianuk> i'll be happy to test a UEFI install of 14.04 is that can help (when its closer to being released)
<yossarianuk> 13.10 had issues... (the iso still does if you do not have a network connection during install)
<BluesKaj> ubiquity in 14.04 found my wifi connection during the install, cool feature
<mamarley> I got a failure on the 12.04.4 live image.  The Intel 4965 WiFi card doesn't work.  dmesg looks OK, but Network-Manager says that the interface is unavailable.
 * mamarley == idiot, sorry.
<mamarley> I had the RFKILL switch on.
<Riddell> hah :)
<mamarley> Riddell: Once I get it (12.04) installed, I have some severe problems with kwin compositing (the screen only updates when the mouse is clicked).  Would that be a bug in kwin or in nouveau/mesa/etc?
<mamarley> Also, is there any special way to file bugs for these prerelease images?
<Riddell> mamarley: report on launchpad as normal and report on the iso tracker
<Riddell> I would be tempted to blame something below KDE but then I always do :)
<shadeslayer> mamarley: preferably file one with ubuntu-bug
<Riddell> hoorah my reviewboard list is down to 0!
<mamarley> Let me see if I can get composite disabled so I can use the system...
<lordievader> mamarley: alt + shift + f12
<mamarley> Yep, thanks!
<shadeslayer> agateau: ping
<shadeslayer> agateau: http://quickgit.kde.org/?p=scratch%2Fgarg%2Fkcm-driver-manager.git&a=blob&h=15339f1521161747fb67f0f58eb804d0d5e3810f&hb=e09010fd276010c682fc20a56d61b68a6873bd44&f=src%2FModule.cpp%20%3E%3E%20quickgquickgit.kde.org/?p=scratch/garg/kcm-driver-manager.git&a=blob&h=15339f1521161747fb67f0f58eb804d0d5e3810f&hb=e09010fd276010c682fc20a56d61b68a6873bd44&f=src/Module.cpp << Line 142 doesn't actually trigger the dialog
<agateau> shadeslayer: pong
<mamarley> I don't know much about the FOSS graphics stack with Nouveau.  Should I file the bug in the Linux kernel or in Mesa or what?
<shadeslayer> mamarley: I'd just file it against Nouveau and let the X people sort it out
<shadeslayer> agateau: know what I'm doing wrong?
<agateau> shadeslayer: mmm, looks like it should work to me. Just in case, have you tried moving the animatedHide() from line 134 to line 145
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> lemme try
<sgclark> I am trying to learn testing via https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/ISO/Walkthrough but when I click launch in testdrive after sync, nothing happens. I have virtualbox installed and selected in preferences.
<shadeslayer> agateau: interesting, that works
<mamarley> Whoa, that's screwy.  It apparently automatically installed (a very old version of) the nvidia blob during installation.
<agateau> shadeslayer: probably a bug when calling animatedHide() and animatedShow() in a row :/
<shadeslayer> I'll try and write a test case tomorrow
<shadeslayer> agateau: same issue on line 176
<agateau> shadeslayer: same fix?
<lordievader> sgclark: I'm not really sure, but isn't test-drive a program that zsyncs the iso and boots virtualbox with the iso? If so, you can also do it manually. That is how I do it.
<shadeslayer> agateau: I don't see how the same fix can apply ;)
<agateau> shadeslayer: looks like you need to fix KMessageWidget
<shadeslayer> hurray
<agateau> animatedShow should cancel any animatedHide, and vice-versa
<sgclark> lordievader: yeah I believe that is its function, will do it manually then.
<shadeslayer> agateau: I'll have a look tomorrow
<agateau> k
 * agateau has to go
<soee_> ok so 4.12.2 are already in updates ? :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ping
<shadeslayer> soee_: huh?
<shadeslayer> soee_: I certainly hope not
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: waiting for instructions on how to generate tar with pot
<soee_> shadeslayer: hmm i can't remember now but few hours ago maub apachelogger said they are building
<shadeslayer> soee_: 4.12.2 in staging for saucy and precise
<soee_> im @trusty :)
<shadeslayer> trusty is in the archive
<soee_> ah now i see: <shadeslayer> soee: 4.12.2 has been uploaded to archive
<soee_> shadeslayer: what does it means in archive ?
<shadeslayer> http://pad.lv/u/kde4libs
<sgclark> I thought we were shipping 14.04 with firefox
<Riddell> sgclark: that's the plan yes
<sgclark> Riddell: ok so saying it is easily installablle on the slideshow would be considered a bug?
<sgclark> Riddell: I am testing daily, or learning anyway
<Riddell> wasn't shadeslayer fixing that?
<Riddell> he was playing with firefox icons recently
<Riddell> but yes, it would
<shadeslayer> I sent a MR
<shadeslayer> waiting for approval
<shadeslayer> see trello
<shadeslayer> https://code.launchpad.net/~rohangarg/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/html/+merge/204045
<Riddell> oh probably something I should look at
<shadeslayer> would be nice, yes :)
<sgclark> ok, that looks to be it
<Riddell> but meh, got a soar throat! want ice cream
 * shadeslayer throws some strepsils at Riddell
<Riddell> thanks, I finished the packet I had
<soee> i have installed updates and do reboot, on login screen and now in system all fonts are like 8px oO
<soee> hmm, i changed to 12px  in system settings, logout, login, and now fonts where like much bigger .. to big :/ again system settings and bring back 10px, logout, login and finally they are fine
<soee> weard
<shadeslayer> Riddell: plz upload http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/kubuntu-driver-manager/kubuntu-driver-manager_14.04ubuntu1.orig.tar.xz
<shadeslayer> oh wait
<shadeslayer> Riddell: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/kubuntu-driver-manager/kubuntu-driver-manager_14.04ubuntu1.dsc
<shadeslayer> Riddell: poke poke?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: poke poke
 * v yawns, waking from a 5 year nap
<v> would someone provide the linky to the build environment stuff (setting it up etc...)
<shadeslayer> v: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/BuildEnvironment
<v> thanke shadeslayer 
<ScottK> apachelogger: Accepted the new Muon for 13.10 SRU.
<apachelogger> ScottK: thx
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: can't upload, not at home
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: :(
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: anyway, released K-D-M
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: would be cool if you could review and upload later on and then Riddell can accepty
<Riddell> shadeslayer: yay
#kubuntu-devel 2014-02-06
<Riddell> shadeslayer: slideshow uploaded
<ahoneybun> Riddell, in case you did not see it on the mailing list someone has packaged the Userbase/Kubuntu pages into a tar file but they are html
<Riddell> html is good
<Riddell> but it should be automated to be of much use
<ahoneybun> how will we get that into a package for kubuntu-docs
<Riddell> so we can put it on the web server and in the package
<ahoneybun> well it kinda is
<ahoneybun> http://userbase.kde.org/How_To_Convert_a_UserBase_Manual_to_Docbook
<ahoneybun> so if it is html we could put it on the site now
<Riddell> ahoneybun: should we keep 13.10 docs there or just overwrite them?
 * Riddell reboots to install 12.04.4 candidates
<ahoneybun> Riddell, back them up then overwrite
 * ahoneybun is going to see if boot option "nomodeset" will let him install Kubuntu over his Ubuntu installation
<ahoneybun> Riddell, plus the 13.10 docs are still on the wik
<ahoneybun> wiki
<valorie> if they are in the wrong format, please write directly to Yuri and he will redo
<valorie> no point doing two conversions if we don't have to
<ahoneybun> valorie, well my liveusb with kubuntu 13.10 is ready
<ahoneybun> wish me luck with installing it lol
<valorie> yay!
<valorie> best of luck
<ahoneybun> yea
<valorie> off to dinner
<ahoneybun> valorie: well nomodeset got the installer to start and it is installing at this current moment
<ahoneybun> seems Kubuntu 13.10 installed fine
<ahoneybun> and it detected my monitor just fine
<ahoneybun> hello
<ahoneybun> and I'm running Kubuntu
<valorie> sorry ahoneybun, I forgot I had a PFLAG meeting tonight
<apachelogger> valorie: what does one talk about at a PFLAG meeting?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: oh btw, whatever editor you use, it has non-policy compliant indenting
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ./Module.cpp:                                       ki18n("((Name))"),
<valorie> we have a small group, very friendly -- we talk about what is going on in our lives, and equality issues in the country, around the world, etc.
<valorie> really fascinating discussion tonight, AND someone brought really good dip and crackers
<valorie> there is education and advocacy as well, but not at our monthly meets
<apachelogger> uh, free food, my, that is fancy ^^
<valorie> Russia needs more pflag
<valorie> :-)
<apachelogger> Russia...
<valorie> + Pussy Riot
<apachelogger> do not question mother russia
<valorie> mother russia is fine
<valorie> I question her half-naked Putin-meister
<apachelogger> from what I understand it's not just lord Putin, but also his friends etc.
<apachelogger> his friends who interestingly enoug end up being important people in important cities
<valorie> and amazingly, make loads of money
<valorie> funny how that happens
<apachelogger> so magic.
<valorie> they killed off all the jews; now all the problems are caused by gays
<apachelogger> valorie: I think GWBush could help
<valorie> maybe; I'd gladly ship him over there to see
<valorie> one way ticket
<apachelogger> mh
<apachelogger> he's quite a role model don't you know
<apachelogger> how you can pull that much crap and not end up jumping off a bridge because everyone at the UN made fun of you, is beyond me :P
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: dpkg-gencontrol: warning: Depends field of package kubuntu-driver-manager-dbg: unknown substitution variable ${shlibs:Depends}
<valorie> we'd have to drag him kicking and screaming, because he would probably be hauled up on war crimes charges
<valorie> he and Cheny
<valorie> Cheney
<apachelogger> valorie: that dick? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dick_Cheney_hunting_incident
<apachelogger> ^ how one does not end up in a jail cell for that is also not clear to me FWIW
<apachelogger> valorie: your country is very weird :P
<valorie> so true; why do you think I'm always eager to visit saner regions?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: http://i.imgur.com/fsQEJOS.png
<apachelogger> valorie: ah, it all makes sense now :)
 * apachelogger is puzzled by code architectures today
<apachelogger> was looking at some python earlier and failed to compute it entirely and now I am looking at C++ and having the same experience
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: there are many strings that don't use i18nc
<apachelogger> yet some do
<apachelogger> shadeslayer:     m_manager->setTimeout(60000); use async communication?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ./src/drivermanagerdbustypes.h: LGPL (v2 or later)
<apachelogger> complete license copy missing it appears
<apachelogger> can't upload
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/gaKzHEf.png
<apachelogger> that doesn't compute btw
<apachelogger> oh my
<apachelogger> the ubuntu-drivers-common somehow is broken and doesn't manage to detect stuff on my system
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: kcm needs mock data support
<ghostcube> muon works again
<apachelogger> go muon go
<apachelogger> Riddell: the one-page policy gets messy already and I am not even done  :'<
<adarmalik> hey folks, i have a problem with kde 4.12 on kubuntu 12.04. after 4.12 was rolled out in the backports repo my window decoration is gone
<adarmalik> also kwin seems to be missing
<adarmalik> only kwinactive is there
<apachelogger> probably was removed by the upgrade
<jussi> probably a reinstall of kubuntu-desktop will fix stuff...
<adarmalik> hmm, ok
<adarmalik> I'll try
<adarmalik> remove and install?
<adarmalik> or is there some way to do it in one step?
<jussi> apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<adarmalik> thanks :) I'll try
 * apachelogger hates moinmoin so much :@
<apachelogger> jussi: that won't cause a new dep resolution of recommends
<jussi> apachelogger: it wont? 
<apachelogger> nope
<apachelogger> that will litterally just download the deb and install it
<jussi> oh... ball in your court then...
<apachelogger> since it's already installed apt will not resolve package relationships
<apachelogger> the correct way is sudo apt-get purge kubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
 * apachelogger just lost 15 minutes of work thanks to moinmoin
<apachelogger> so lovely
<adarmalik> jussi: thank you so much :) it worked
<jussi> adarmalik: glad it worked
<apachelogger> ^ presumably it wasn't installed at all?
<jussi> apachelogger: that would be what I am guessing...
<apachelogger> Depends: alsa-base, alsa-utils, anacron, ark, audiocd-kio, bc, ca-certificates, dolphin, fonts-dejavu-core, fonts-freefont-ttf, foomatic-db-compressed-ppds, genisoimage, ghostscript-x, inputattach, kde-window-manager, kde-workspace, kde-zeroconf, kdepasswd, khelpcenter4, klipper, kmix, konsole, ksnapshot, ksysguard, libpam-systemd, libsasl2-modules, libxp6, lightdm-kde-greeter, okular, openprinting-ppds, plasma-desktop, plasma-netbook, pm-utils
<apachelogger> , printer-driver-pnm2ppa, rfkill, software-properties-kde, systemsettings, ubuntu-drivers-common, ubuntu-extras-keyring, unzip, wireless-tools, wpasupplicant, xdg-user-dirs, xkb-data, xorg, zip
<apachelogger> must have been, kde-window-manager is a dependency ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: dafuq @ your screenshot
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what does ubuntu-drivers list say
<apachelogger> empty
<shadeslayer> <apachelogger> shadeslayer:     m_manager->setTimeout(60000); use async communication? < I am, the python scripts more than 25 seconds to reply hence the dbus call times out
<apachelogger> and you do not remove the qlabel you create for the 'yo no devices'
<apachelogger> although I'll argue that you should not need to
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yeah so issue in ubuntu-drivers-common then
<apachelogger> because it ultimately should be a DriverWidget
<shadeslayer> plz be filing bugs
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: no, the issue is in you're not removing widgets that you add
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: <apachelogger> shadeslayer:     m_manager->setTimeout(60000); use async communication? < I am, the python scripts more than 25 seconds to reply hence the dbus call times out <- use async communication?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: hm, so you mean emit signals from the python script?
<apachelogger> yep
<shadeslayer> and then connect to those signals over dbus?
<apachelogger> that's usually how you are supposed to do dbus anyway
<shadeslayer> I see
<apachelogger> because the timeout is completel arbitrary
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: first fix license business and create new package though
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: possibly also the qlabel thing, though from what I have seen you'll need to refactor DriverWidget business a bit for that
<apachelogger> so perhaps leave that out for now
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: i18nc would be good though
<shadeslayer> i18nc everywhere?
<apachelogger> sure
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: oh oh , and mind that ((NAME)) thing
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yep reading and fixing things
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: as for indenting, I'm using KDevelop
<dp_> hi, how can i help. 
<dp_> hi, how can i help. 
<dp_> is there any task related to perl.  
<shadeslayer> <apachelogger> shadeslayer: kcm needs mock data support
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ^^ how do you mean?
<shadeslayer> as in tests for the KCM?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yeah well, right now you can only test it manually if you have proprietary drivers available (and ubuntu-drivers-common detects that at all...)
<apachelogger> which is bad so I think some simple mock data would be handy where the kcm simply bypassed the dbus thing and showed dummy data
<apachelogger> and on that note ... does ubuntu-drivers-common use aptdaemon still because I just wondered how it even knows what packages could possibly be installed?
<apachelogger> dp_: I am afraid I am not sure what you mean
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/UbuntuDrivers/PackageKit.py:    import aptdaemon.pkenums as enums
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so yeah
<shadeslayer> still uses aptdaemon
<ghostcube> apachelogger: but you cant tell muon to purge packages ? its not possible or did i didnt see a field to tick
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: do we have a timeline when that changes
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: not a clue, I treat the backend as a blackbox
<shadeslayer> you'll have to ask the maintainer
<apachelogger> ehm
<apachelogger> the reason why this entire gui task came to be because we need to get rid of aptdaemon
<apachelogger> ....
<apachelogger> ghostcube: http://i.imgur.com/I44hXdK.png
<shadeslayer> no, the entire gui task came because we need to get rid of jockey
<shadeslayer> and with it another dep of python2
<shadeslayer> because jockey is unsupported now
<ghostcube> apachelogger: ehm ok....  thx :D ... need new glasses
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ok
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: so who's solving the aptdaemon thing then?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I can have a look at it later todau
<shadeslayer> *today
<apachelogger> fair enough
<Riddell> release team decision seems to be to relase 12.04.4 alternate images despite encryption not working (bug 1276739) and release not it
<ubottu> bug 1276739 in linux (Ubuntu Precise) "partman-crypto uses xts by default, yet xts.ko kernel module is not present in 3.2 (original-point-zero stack) crypto-modules-udeb" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1276739
 * Riddell does more testing
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: got a moment?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yuz
<apachelogger> well, actually I am going to get coffee, but I shall reply when I am back :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: for some reason bustle says my signal has data, but my C++ side says : kcmshell(14382) Module::driverDictFinished: DBus data corrupted "Unexpected reply signature: got "", expected "a{sa{sv}}"" 
<apachelogger> no clue what bustle is ^^
<shadeslayer> !info bustle
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: push
<apachelogger> also
<ubottu> bustle (source: bustle): D-Bus activity visualiser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2-1 (saucy), package size 2140 kB, installed size 9266 kB
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fancy dbus thing to see dbus messages
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: first release
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: can't release a broken kcm
<shadeslayer> will release right after I fix this
<apachelogger> didn't it work before? Oo
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: it did, but I broken it by trying to make it async
<shadeslayer> let's fix async'ness and release
<apachelogger> :@
<apachelogger> that's not what I asked for :'<
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: git stash, prep release, then async please
<apachelogger> the timeout business does not block initial upload
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rohangarg/kubuntu-driver-manager/kubuntu-driver-manager_14.04ubuntu1.dsc
<BluesKaj> Hey gents, is Kubuntu looking at adopting systemd in the near future , or is this just a rumour?
<shadeslayer> premature rumour at the momemt
<shadeslayer> we'll go with whatever upstream KDE decides
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: still no COPYING.lib it seems
<shadeslayer> argh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: and on a completely unrelated note, what is the point of the keepalive dbus method?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I thought I'd use the API at some point, but no use has cropped up so far
<apachelogger> on that note, I think there's a pice missing of the timer business we discussed a while ago, more on that later
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: copyright has problems IMO
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yep, fixing
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: says the stuff is gpl2, but it's gpl2 or 3 or whatever suites kde
<apachelogger> (I always write gpl2 or gpl3)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: right, what needs to be done there?
<shadeslayer> list both?
<apachelogger> see other software? :P
<apachelogger> about-distro for example
<apachelogger> generall you can just write anything into the License field I think
<apachelogger> but you must provide the correct short license
<apachelogger> currently you have a plain gpl2+ which is not correct
<apachelogger>  Driver manager for Kubuntu that uses the ubuntu-drivers-common API
<apachelogger> ^^
<shadeslayer> gotcha
<apachelogger> that description is as useful as a cooling unit in the arctic as phonon-vlc would put it ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I don't hear a better solution there 
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: leave it for now
<apachelogger> or maybe I can throw something together
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> what's jockey say
<apachelogger>  Jockey provides a user interface for configuring third-party drivers,
<apachelogger>  such as the Nvidia and ATI fglrx X.org and various Wireless LAN
<apachelogger>  kernel modules.
<apachelogger> there you have a description good sir
<apachelogger> alas, still a bit technicy, but I guess the entire thing is just that
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://paste.kde.org/pd7ec98de
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: fine with that?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: quick
<shadeslayer> everyone wants to leave for lunch
<BluesKaj> eating is important :)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: uploaded, same location
 * BluesKaj stares at the bowl of bran buds
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: why not license the packaging as 2,3,ev?
<apachelogger> /home/me/tmp/b/kubuntu-driver-manager-14.04ubuntu1/src/Module.cpp:241:6: warning: unused parameter ‘status’ [-Wunused-parameter]
<apachelogger>  void Module::finished(QApt::ExitStatus status)
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: ^ btw
<apachelogger>   Uploading kubuntu-driver-manager_14.04ubuntu1_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<apachelogger> Riddell, ScottK: kubuntu-driver-manager landing in source NEW soon
<Riddell> apachelogger: awooga
<Riddell> queuebot: awooga
<Riddell> shadeslayer: going to blog?
<apachelogger> that was the idea anyway
<apachelogger> Riddell: also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Policies#General_Viability_.28.28TBD.29.29 current set of criteria for deciding whether or not to keep a package in the archive
<apachelogger> or rather, when to absolutely always remove it when upstream goes AWOL
 * apachelogger squints a bit
 * Riddell tries mythbuntu for the first time, interesting but plasma mc is cooler :)
<apachelogger> ohohoh
<apachelogger> Riddell: btw, is calligra done yet?
<Riddell> apachelogger: yes, are you waiting on it?
<apachelogger> Riddell: just wondering if kubuntu-meta is unblocked yet
<apachelogger> otherwise we'll have to twiddle the seeds IIRC
<Riddell> hmm, still in -proposed
 * Riddell looks
<apachelogger> daily is still overszied my syncer cron reported
<Riddell> hmm, http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_output.txt only talks about "arm64: kubuntu-full"
<Riddell> nothing much else useful
<Riddell> "out of date on arm64: libtelepathy-qt4-2, libtelepathy-qt4-dbg, libtelepathy-qt4-dev, libtelepathy-qt4-farstream2 (from 0.9.3-0ubuntu7) "
<Riddell> hmm
<Riddell> I guess 4.12.1 still has lots of fallout
<Riddell> like okular not compiling on arm64
<apachelogger> :'<
<Riddell> shadeslayer: are you monitoring that stuff?
<Riddell> much blue and red http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kubuntu-buildstatus/kubuntu-buildstatus.html
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6885262/
<apachelogger> ...
<ghostcube_> anyone an idea why my kbuildsycoca4 isnt startet automaticly o.O
<Riddell> "Error synchronizing after initial wipe"  well there's no need to be rude
<Riddell> ghostcube_: no but I suspect mine isn't either so would be good to find out
<apachelogger> bogus mtimes?
<apachelogger> actually I think it usually takes a bit until it runs
 * apachelogger runs install test
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: firefox logo looks lovely
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: awesome
 * shadeslayer can only hope that was not sarcasm
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yay, more async'ness
<apachelogger> kubotu: go away
<apachelogger> kubotu: hi
<kubotu> goodafternoon, apachelogger
<apachelogger> well this is unfortunate
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I don't have a single device that ubuntu-drivers-common will detect to require proprietary drivers
<apachelogger> and I think it may even be sort of right
<shadeslayer> heh
<apachelogger> life's weird like that
<apachelogger> Compiled for arch: ::Vc::AVXImpl 
<apachelogger> Features supported:
<shadeslayer> FOSS is too good
<apachelogger> where's that output coming from
<shadeslayer> everything works
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I get that too :/
<shadeslayer> kdelibs I think
<apachelogger> every app
<shadeslayer> or maybe not ... I didn't have that post upgrading to ninjas
<apachelogger> to the grepcave!
<apachelogger> Binary file ./libpigmentcms.so.13.0.0 matches
<shadeslayer> why are calligra-libs being loaded 0.o
<apachelogger> me@novalis:/usr/lib$ grep -r pig /proc/`pidof kcmshell4`/maps
<apachelogger> 7f9480ff2000-7f9481140000 r-xp 00000000 00:11 12372                      /usr/lib/libpigmentcms.so.13.0.0
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: that's from calligra?
<shadeslayer> calligra-libs: /usr/lib/libpigmentcms.so.12
<apachelogger> fancy
 * apachelogger blames Riddell
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so, regarding aptdaemon
<shadeslayer> we want it gone?
<apachelogger> ldd
<apachelogger> err
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: yes
<apachelogger> what kind of question is that :O
<shadeslayer> a "Making sure that is what apachelogger wants"
<apachelogger> libbasicflakes.so.13.0.0:
<apachelogger> libflake.so.13.0.0:
<apachelogger> libkexidatatable.so.13.0.0:
<apachelogger> whole bunch of kexi actually
<apachelogger> libkformdesigner.so.13.0.0:
<shadeslayer> 0.o
<apachelogger> libkformula.so.13.0.0:
<shadeslayer> why are those being loaded
<apachelogger> isn't that all calligra nonesnse?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: they are not
<apachelogger> they are linking pigments
<shadeslayer> most certainly looks like it
<apachelogger> every flipping calligra lib links against that thing
<apachelogger> which in itself seems peculiar
<apachelogger> but oh well
<apachelogger> all kritas loaded by kcmshell
<apachelogger> kexi is not though
<apachelogger> actually
<apachelogger> you know, laptop screens are really very tiny ^^
<apachelogger> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6885457/
<apachelogger> just about everything kexi is loaded
<apachelogger> eh, everything calligra I meant
<apachelogger> except for kexi ^^
<apachelogger> the interesting thing about this is that once you remove calligra-libs it simply doesn't load anything anymore
<apachelogger> so it's supposedly a plugin that drags all the nonsense in
<shadeslayer> o_o
<apachelogger> and upgrade for calligra available
<apachelogger> you know
<apachelogger> krita is really very big
<apachelogger> plus I am not sure it should be on the ISO
<apachelogger> Get:2 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/universe krita-data all 1:2.7.91-0ubuntu5 [15,7 MB]
<apachelogger> and that's supposedly xz -9 compressed
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: is your system completely up-to-date?
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: so aptdaemon is Recommended because Ubuntu Drivers offers the functionality of asking packagekit to figure out what package can provide a driver for <modalias>
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: yep
 * apachelogger doesn't get it to load the calligra libs anymore ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: what magic vodoo did you do
<apachelogger> purge calligra-libs, install calligra-libs
<shadeslayer> wut
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: check if you are on 2.7.91
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: http://pastebin.kde.org/pll3zaxrj
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: right
<apachelogger> oh
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: I installed ubuntu5 now
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: purging / installing doesn't fix it
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> I don't have that
<apachelogger> use archive.ubuntu
<apachelogger> mirrors suck donkey balls
<apachelogger>   * Temporarily disable krita image plugins to prevent global
<apachelogger>     debugging output
<apachelogger> there, jr fixed it ^^
<apachelogger> crime solved
 * apachelogger puts away the pipe
<ghostcube> damn latest update broke the guest additions in virtual box
<ghostcube> no way to get the grafics adapter working
<apachelogger> real men use KVM
 * ghostcube hands apachelogger a cookie and a cup of tea
<ghostcube> :P
<Riddell> apachelogger: oh still random debug output from calligra?
<apachelogger> Riddell: no
<apachelogger> Riddell: daily install had ubuntu4, so I went investigating and end up with ubuntu5 which solves the problem
 * apachelogger just realized that he never reviewed printing l10n because he has no printer
<apachelogger> very much danger
<ghostcube> wah.... warning uknown version of the xwindow system installed not installing xwindow system drivers
<ghostcube> urgs
<apachelogger> ^^
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: do you think we can drop python2.7 from the image too
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: depends on the transition on the ubuntu side IIRC
<apachelogger> hplip-data pulled in python2 for some reason IIRC
<Riddell> shadeslayer: does themeeditor have to be a new package?
<shadeslayer> mmmm
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ask apachelogger
<Riddell> apachelogger: ↑
<shadeslayer> he did that change
<apachelogger> Riddell: wutwut, it should be gone
<apachelogger> Riddell: kdepim-themeeditors is new
<apachelogger> which picks up the previous mailthemeeditor (or somesuch) and merges in the new contactthemeeditor
<apachelogger> oh, I guess you mean that one ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: yeah that is very much supposed to be new
 * shadeslayer looks at trello
 * apachelogger throws away tiny laptop screen again
<Riddell> apachelogger: can't it be part of kmail or something?
<apachelogger> Riddell: no
<Riddell> shadeslayer: fix 4.12.2 packages? http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kubuntu-buildstatus/kubuntu-buildstatus.html
<apachelogger> they are independent applications with their own desktop file
<apachelogger> and they are utterly useless to normal people
<shadeslayer> Riddell: can you poke relevant people for https://code.launchpad.net/~dpm/intltool/add-qtdesigner-support/+merge/145112
<apachelogger> so we don't want it on the seed and that's why they can't be in the kmail package 
<Riddell> apachelogger: ok approved!
<apachelogger> thanks
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ooh interesting
<apachelogger> talking about approvery
<apachelogger> Riddell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu/Policies#Handlers is that what you meant in your latest comment on the policies card?
<apachelogger> (didn't really see that fit in with team descriptions policy, alas also not quite as much a policy on its own, more of a guide really)
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: I hate your excel sheet with column descriptions at the bottom
<shadeslayer> plz be fixing
<Riddell> apachelogger: looks good
<shadeslayer> any objections on replacing kde-config-touchpad ( synaptiks ) with kde-touchpad?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: what's the advantage (just to remind myself)
<Riddell> ?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: move away from a Python2 based synaptiks
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: needs refreshing anyway
 * apachelogger afk walking dog
<shadeslayer> you have a dog? :P
<Riddell> shadeslayer: go for it
<shadeslayer> done
<Riddell> -meta uploaded?
<shadeslayer> just pushed branch
<shadeslayer> ohhh
<shadeslayer> I get to upload 1.300
 * shadeslayer gets to make the "This is Sparta" joke
<shadeslayer> Riddell: thoughts on https://trello.com/c/3iBYNZhF
<Riddell> 14:47 < Riddell> shadeslayer: fix 4.12.2 packages? http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/kubuntu-buildstatus/kubuntu-buildstatus.html
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ??
<Riddell> shadeslayer: well get everything installing and kubuntu-meta will transition
<shadeslayer> Riddell: half the things are still building
<shadeslayer> like kdepim
<shadeslayer> Riddell: and how does this relate to kppp?
<ghostcube> so xorg core 1.15 broke virtualbox
<ghostcube> -.- i hate it
<Riddell> shadeslayer: the link you gave me says "ensure kubuntu-meta migrates from proposed"
<shadeslayer> uh
<shadeslayer> weird
<Riddell> but on the "kick kppp of the ISO
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://trello.com/c/zuKcOID8
<Riddell> " one I'm all for it
<shadeslayer> yep
<shadeslayer> k, I'll do it
<Riddell> although worth asking if anyone uses it, for all I know some 3G dongle users use it
<Riddell> but I'd guess not, remove then notify mailing list and ask for forgiveness
<shadeslayer> yeah, asking for forgiveness is easier than asking for permission ;)
<shadeslayer> we can reintroduce it if people shout
<apachelogger> well
<apachelogger> we can reintroduce it if people step up and do the QC
<apachelogger> the main problem with it is that we have no means to make sure it works sensibly
<apachelogger> which means we can't have it on the ISO
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<apachelogger> I am so very tried :@
<apachelogger> wellz
<apachelogger> Riddell: all policies written except for what LTS means support-wise
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: is apol hiding or something?
<shadeslayer> no, he's infront of me
<apachelogger> not here he isn't ^^
<apachelogger> no matter tho
 * Riddell writes https://www-admin.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-12.04.4
<apachelogger> wrong url :P
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: maybe he doesn't like Kubuntu and prefers the company of Arch users ;)
<apachelogger> how rude.
<apachelogger> OPINIONS I NEED OPINIONS
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/bXtKd4E.png
 * apachelogger lagging like mad
<apachelogger> what you are looking at is featuring a page based navigation in discover, rather than the current infinite bar
<apachelogger> good? bad? mad?
<Riddell> rather than scolling down forever?
<Riddell> isn't scolling down forever fashionable now?
<Riddell> phones do it a lot
<apachelogger> arguably one should only search ^^
<apachelogger> scrolling down forever is hard to implement right in qml1 though
<apachelogger> i.e. it's hard to know what stuff is actually currently visible such that you only load that
<apachelogger> which is why currently when going to browse in a huge category discover will briefly lock up
<Riddell> makes send to do as you've done then
<apachelogger> (not my work)
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/0E03rSY.png
<apachelogger> MOAR OPINIONS PLZ xD
<apachelogger> presented screenshot shows the applications view without tabs
<apachelogger> currently when there are reviews etc. you will have tabs that you can use, the proposed change would put it all onto the same page
<apachelogger> creating a more unified experience and preventing people from missing the tabs
<apachelogger> upon clicking more reviews: http://i.imgur.com/f2Qfslx.png
<Riddell> apachelogger: still need testing for qt 4.8.5 backports?
<ghostcube> grml... next update will ship xorg 1.15 stuff for vbox
<Riddell> ghostcube: how did you find that out?
<ghostcube> <klaus-vb> ghostcube: yes... next vbox update will ship stuff for xserver 1.15... finished 2 weeks ago     i asked in vbox channel
<ghostcube> ;)
<Riddell> ah hah
<ghostcube> but the answer that follows was not very satisfactioning :D
<ghostcube> i asked when the update will be released... answer: when its ready...
<ghostcube> so...
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: much fun, apt:// doesn't work in Ubuntu as well
<apachelogger> Riddell: yes
<Riddell> apachelogger: broken
<apachelogger> how so?
<Riddell> apachelogger: see mailing list
<apachelogger> also I did notice font stuff at some point go kaboom
<apachelogger> not sure if that is a qt thing tho
<shadeslayer> mmm interesting
<apachelogger> Riddell: ah on 12.04
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: qtchooser was not present back then
<apachelogger> we might not want to push to 12.04
<apachelogger> the qtchooser stuff is quite invasive
<shadeslayer> *nod*
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: could try and just update whatever precise has to 4.8.5
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: nah, sounds like a waste of time to be honest
<apachelogger> I am not sure it crashes on precise though
<apachelogger> because AFAIK the crash comes from an upstream "fix" that broke it and us reverting the fix which unbroke it and then upstream fixing the fix making our fix a breakage
<apachelogger> so perhaps precise doesn't even have the issue what with being 2 years old and maybe having a qt from the state where upstream's fix broke stuff and we repaired it
<ghostcube> o.O
<lordievader> Good evening.
<shadeslayer> i see
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: however surely 4.8.5 has a bunch of fixes
<shadeslayer> compared to what precise has
<apachelogger> yeah, but we are preping a new LTS which makes precise a very uninteresting target to invest time in
<jussi> yay for very broken LO... :/
<shadeslayer> jussi: got a moment?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: ping
 * ahoneybun got Kubuntu to work on his awesome notebook
<lordievader> ahoneybun: \o/
<ahoneybun> and it has 2 drives!
<ahoneybun> a ssd and a hdd
<ahoneybun> ovidiu-florin: are you on?
<ahoneybun> lordievader: I have the / root installed on the 24gb ssd and the home and swap on a 1tb hdd
<lordievader> ahoneybun: How much ram do you got in there?
<ahoneybun> 8gbs
<lordievader> ahoneybun: No real need for swap then ;), but still usefull to have a few GB.
<ahoneybun> well with 1tb I did not really care
<lordievader> ahoneybun: I see your point.
<ahoneybun> lol I got a few hundred gbs to spare lol
<debfx> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-12.04.4 says Access denied :(
<ahoneybun> debfx: might not be ready
<debfx> well the release announcement is out now
<ScottK> debfx: Fixing.
<ScottK> debfx: Should be all good now.  Thanks for noticing.
<Riddell> shadeslayer: you pinged?
<Riddell> "I have uploaded KF5 alpha 1, also known as 4.96.0, to the usual location"  gosh
#kubuntu-devel 2014-02-07
<Riddell> 00:00 < tsdgeos> Riddell: any clue why installing the new xserver-xorg-input-synaptics wants to uninstall kde-config-touchpad ?
<Riddell> shadeslayer: ↑
<xnox> i want to test how a qt5 app looks if rendered using gtk2 style,  how do I force that?
<xnox> in qt4 world there used to be qtconfig, which appears to be non-existant in qt5 world.
<jarkko_> guys
<jarkko_> does ext4 have filesystem "cleanup" or not? fschek or something
<jussi> jarkko_: afaik, fsck can b used on ext4...
<Tm_T> a suitable question to be asked in #kubuntu too btw
<apachelogger> xnox: -style gtk IIRC
<apachelogger>  ErrorMessage: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/icons/oxygen/32x32/apps/networkmanager.png', which is also in package kde-workspace-data 4:4.10.5-0ubuntu0.1
<apachelogger> pff, how very rude
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: developer-sdk won't be displayed because it has no Exec line btw
<apachelogger> and why does it Depends  subversion, python-rbtools, kdesrc-build
<ghostcube> hmm hi guys i noticed the ubuntu virtualbox addon package is still 4.3.2 there is 4.3.6 already and will get higher in some days. is there a reason this is not updated in sync?
<ghostcube> 4.3.6 doesnt work anymore but just for info
<valorie> ghostcube: have you looked for a bug about that?
<valorie> the packagers often rely on those bug reports
<ghostcube> nah i havent cause i normally install the modules by myself with the run script just noticed this yesterday, as i seen that 14.04 pumped xorg to 1.15 and virtualbox cant handle this
<ghostcube> can do this later today
<valorie> you might find more information in the bug reports
<ghostcube> ok
<ghostcube> the 1.15 is supported with next update, i get this from vbox devs.. but you cant grab a beta release... they dont do such things  grml
<ghostcube> so, anybody running the alpha in vbox must wait till next week or so
<ghostcube> :D
<apachelogger> valorie: seems to me translation export is going to be a PITA
<valorie> :(
<apachelogger> or I am missing something
<apachelogger> trying to wire up an en_US package right now
<apachelogger> though from what I have seen getting translations exported correctly requires one to manually use the export function for each translation
<valorie> we don't have many, so that might not be a problem for now
<valorie> but hopefully we'll get lots in time
<valorie> it would be good to have ahoneybun figure this stuff out and do it
<valorie> and we're starting to document our process
<valorie> last I looked, there is not objection to us using the Community wiki for our policy page and etc.
<valorie> so you can look forward to wiki work, instead of mourning lost work on moinmoin
<valorie> i'll check email now; off for the night
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/gnuXOzP.png
<apachelogger> valorie: \o/ wiki work
<apachelogger> oh wait
<apachelogger> -.-
<apachelogger> work
<apachelogger> pff
<apachelogger> oh god docbook is terrible
<apachelogger> sweet baby jesus
 * apachelogger runs into a wall
<apachelogger> !find kde-chunk-common.xsl
<ubottu> File kde-chunk-common.xsl found in kdoctools
<Riddell> shadeslayer: poke, image build failures due to synaptiks?
<apachelogger> ah yes
<apachelogger> ahoneybun, valorie: welcome page has an issue ... there is more than one == foo == section which results in sections being converted to chapters http://i.imgur.com/gnuXOzP.png <- here you have what is linux, what is kde, thank you... and those are supposed to be sections of welcome
<apachelogger> also the trademark signs in the documentation are very excessive ^^
<apachelogger> oh that's probably from the conversion
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<ghostcube> hi BluesKaj  :)
<BluesKaj> Hi ghostcube
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: pling
<ghostcube> hmm ok self patching virtualbox install script didnt work lulz... it gets my xorg server change somehow...
<ghostcube> -.- killing md5 check worked but the rest meeh
<apachelogger> http://i.imgur.com/vTRSjp7.png
<apachelogger> valorie: I think I got most of it scripted now
<apachelogger> no clue why yuri's script doesn't do the export business as well, it's really just a very simple http POST request
<apachelogger> also the script has a bug or two
<apachelogger> totally failes to create valid docbooks from the current el and pl translation ^^
<apachelogger> Riddell: did you get to the API review yet?
<apachelogger> Riddell, ahoneybun, valorie: git@git.kde.org:scratch/sitter/kubuntu-docs
<apachelogger> uploading initial upload now
<apachelogger>   Uploading kubuntu-docs_14.04ubuntu1_source.changes: done.
<apachelogger> Successfully uploaded packages.
<apachelogger> ahoneybun, valorie: assuming it works, does one of you want to blog about this?
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: btw, please remember to blog about driver manager
<jussi> our libre office is really broken in 13.10 :/
<jussi> crashes consistently when doing a "save as"
<tsdgeos> Riddell: shadeslayer: did you see my yesterday's comment about xserver-xorg-input-synaptics wanting to uninstall kde-config-touchpad on dist-upgrade ?
<Riddell> tsdgeos: yes, we're still waiting on shadeslayer to show up today
<tsdgeos> oki
<Riddell> but I'm mostly ill and not able to do much so I can't complain
<Riddell> apachelogger: it is top of my todo list but alas I have no energy today so it may not happen
<genii> A question from #ubuntu+1 : <pietro10> Hi. Is there a reason kde-config-touchpad has been removed? Has it been replaced by something? If not, will I still be able to turn off certain features like tapping in a future reinstall? Thanks.
<shadeslayer> Riddell: hi
<shadeslayer> what's the problem?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: I think someone incorrectly merged the synaptics driver
<shadeslayer> and now synaptiks needs a merge 
<shadeslayer> I can't get to it before sunda
<shadeslayer> *Sunday
<ahoneybun> apachelogger: what is going on with the docs? you have managed to make a package? if so I will make a post on the Docs Google+ page.
<jarkko_> http://pastebin.com/VZaCmuB3
<shadeslayer> jarkko_: seems like a issue in evnice
<ahoneybun> hey valorie
<valorie> greetings, ahoneybun
<ahoneybun> how are our docs doing?
<valorie> did you read up on what apachelogger said?
<valorie> if not I can paste for you
<ahoneybun> I did not fully understand the error 
<ahoneybun> I see he uploaded a kubuntu-docs package
<ahoneybun> well saw as I don't know how to access it
<ahoneybun> if I could
<valorie> pasted
<valorie> please ask apachelogger about that; I haven't a clue
<ahoneybun> so what did I need to find out?
<valorie> oh, he's got it in git
<valorie> you have to have git installed to clone that
<ahoneybun> i see
<valorie> I learned how to do that when I learned how to build amarok
<valorie> !git
<ubottu> git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<valorie> pfff
<valorie> sec
<valorie> ok I'm going to try to do it based on myriam's blogpost about how to build amarok: http://blogs.fsfe.org/myriam/2009/09/compiling-amarok-from-git-locally-full-summary/
<valorie> more about git here: http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Sources/KDE_git-tutorial
<ahoneybun> well first would have to clone it
<valorie> no, if this is the first time you've used git, there are steps before that
<valorie> which is why I provided both links
<valorie> I found an inaccuracy in the wiki page so I'm fixing that
<ahoneybun> I see the walkthough but I still get the same error
<ahoneybun> we don't have permission
<valorie> you don't need permission
<valorie> I'm at http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Git/Configuration now
<valorie> setting up for more than amarok, in my case
#kubuntu-devel 2014-02-08
<ahoneybun> says I dont have
<ahoneybun> Permission denied (publickey).
<ahoneybun> '
<valorie> same here; stuff not set up yet
<valorie> not sure I have my ssh key properly uploaded
<valorie> or on this machine, actually
<ahoneybun> uploaded where?
<valorie> to the identity server
<ahoneybun> kde identity
<ahoneybun> ?
<valorie> just as you have to do on launchpad
<valorie> of course
<ahoneybun> speaking of
<ahoneybun> lp I need to upload my new one
 * ahoneybun looks for place on his kde identity account
<ahoneybun> I can't find the place on my account for ssh keys
 * ahoneybun makes bugs.kde.org account
<valorie> the stuff about ssh is here: http://techbase.kde.org/Contribute/Get_a_Contributor_Account
<valorie> do you have a developer account, not just an identity account?
<valorie> you have to apply, and be supported by a developer
<ahoneybun> no because I;m not really a dev
 * valorie has one, and I guess am now going to learn to use it
<valorie> yes you are a developer; of the docs
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> well then I need a backer
<valorie> right, such as Riddell or apachelogger
<ahoneybun> yea.
<valorie> ok, pizza time
<ahoneybun> apachelogger: Riddell would either of you give me your support for a dev account on KDE Identity?
<ahoneybun> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/clementine/+bug/1277796
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1277796 in clementine (Ubuntu) "[Kubuntu] Update to 1.2" [Undecided,New]
<ahoneybun> hey valorie
<valorie> hey
<ahoneybun> lordievader: you there?
<valorie> I was reading up on git, but my brain is rebelling
<valorie> so I'm giving up for the night
<ahoneybun> yea
<valorie> I think I'm getting it
<ahoneybun> I'm just going to wait till a dev can maybe support me for the dev application
<valorie> but once I've successfully cloned I'll be happy
<ahoneybun> yea of courses
<ahoneybun> *course
<valorie> then to figure out how to make changes and push them
<valorie> ahoneybun: what do you think about how many changes will need to be made before release?
<valorie> are we up to date with 14.4?
<valorie> I'm thinking of the slides in particular
<ahoneybun> well I saw that the installation page has been updated with 14.4 slides
<ahoneybun> or at least in the pdf
<valorie> ok, is the text in line with the slides?
<ahoneybun> text?
<valorie> because if we are ready, I'll write to the translators
<valorie> it would be nice to have some more 100% translated files
<ahoneybun> I just notice the text on the slides
<ahoneybun> wait
<valorie> well, our verbiage has to match perfectly IMO
<valorie> anything else is confusing to people
<ahoneybun> only one slide is 14.4 the others are 13.4
<valorie> boo
<ahoneybun> we need up to date screenshots
<valorie> yes
<valorie> our number one priority, IMO, is to make sure *everything* is up to date
<ahoneybun> guess I need to write to the devel list for those
<ahoneybun> or install trusty in a vm and get my self
<ahoneybun> *myself
<ahoneybun> about verbiage
<ahoneybun> some of us are european so we have different spelling
<ahoneybun> like a z in the place of a s
<ahoneybun> organisation -> organization
<valorie> we use the american spelling
<valorie> KDE does, ubuntu does, and so do we
 * ahoneybun is trying to randomize his songs in amarok
<valorie> there are two ways to do that -- shuffle, or set for random play
<ahoneybun> which one is american the s or z
<valorie> not sure; check dict
<valorie> z is murrican I think
<ahoneybun> darn amarok
<valorie> anyway, that's why there is en_gb
<valorie> and just plain en
 * ahoneybun just realized that the amarok documentation is not in kubuntu 13.10
<valorie> what?
<valorie> are you kidding me?
<ahoneybun> screenshot?
<valorie> I mean, I don't package it, but it should have been in the tarball
<ahoneybun> amarok handbook is not in khelpcenter
<valorie> I'll be damned, you are right
<valorie> the linkage must be wrong, because it is there
<valorie> could you please file a bug about this, ahoneybun?
<ahoneybun> sure
<ahoneybun> Harald Sitter
<ahoneybun> Phonon, Lord-President of KDE Multimedia (apachelogger)
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> would that be kde or kubuntu?
<ahoneybun> and/or khelpcenter or amarok?
<ahoneybun> why in the world is there no random/shuffle button in the main menu
<valorie> I don't know where the problem lies
<valorie> file it in launchpad for now
 * ahoneybun looks
<valorie> we'll see
<ahoneybun> well we would have to see if it does it just in kubuntu
<valorie> right
<ahoneybun> hard to found out where the problem is
<valorie> khelpcenter needs a lot of help itself
<ahoneybun> oh?
<ahoneybun> "The requested documentation was not found on your computer."
<ahoneybun> so looking in the wrong location then
<valorie> could be a packaging problem
<valorie> hard to say
<ahoneybun> hard to look if we don;t know the file name
<ahoneybun> I think it is index.html
<ahoneybun> as you can find it on docs.kde.org
<ahoneybun> well the khelpcenter says report it to bugs.kde.org 
<valorie> ok
<ahoneybun> but it might be a package issue on our end
<valorie> yup
<valorie> sec
<ahoneybun> I think this is where the khelpcenter files are /usr/share/doc/kde/HTML/en/
<ahoneybun> seems to have happened before https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=275869
<ubottu> KDE bug 275869 in Documentation "Missing documentation pages in Amarok" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]
<ahoneybun> http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/all/amarok-doc/filelist it is in saucy
<ahoneybun> omg
<ahoneybun> it is not installed by default
<ahoneybun> installing to see if that is the problem (most likely is)
<ahoneybun> valorie: it is because the amarok-doc package is not installed
<valorie> weird
<valorie> so is that packaging, or was it not included in the tarball?
<ahoneybun> yea I installed that package and it shows the docs now
<ahoneybun> well it is packageed
<ahoneybun> so it is not included in the iso
<valorie> if it wasn't there, then the amarok-devel list is the place to write to
<ahoneybun> which would be on our side
<ahoneybun> anyway I'm going to sleep
<ahoneybun> almost 1am here
<valorie> ah, so we have the package, but it's not marked as depends
<ahoneybun> yea
<valorie> probably just recommends
<valorie> not sure if that's good or not
<ahoneybun> yea I believe so
<valorie> khelpcenter should say so
<ahoneybun> http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/all/amarok-doc/filelist
<ahoneybun> recommands
<valorie> khelpcenter should say: to see this doc, install it
<ahoneybun> yea anyway good night
<valorie> sweet dreams
<ahoneybun> you too. /away
<jarkko_> i just rebooted i have been installing lots of kubuntu repo stuff lately...i just got powermanager for my keyboard...
<apachelogger> ahoneybun: why dev account?
<apachelogger> ah
<apachelogger> ahoneybun, valorie: you don't have to do anything on git :P
<apachelogger> git only contains the packaging
<valorie> but that's the way to see the package, right?
<valorie> or to submit a patch
 * valorie is still watching the olympics
<valorie> austria had a nice big delegation
<valorie> woah, swiss are a sea of red
<dp_> can i help kde with something. please let me know if i can contribute in n e manner
<lordievader> apachelogger: popey 
<dp_> :-)
<lordievader> Ehh too early in the morning, sorry for ^
<lordievader> ahoneybun: pong
<valorie> oh my goodness, playing Tartu as the russians enter
<valorie> how ironic
<valorie> dp_: we can always use a hand
<valorie> please look at our website, esp. the contribute part
<dp_> let me know what can i do?
<dp_> sure
<valorie> and pitch in where you would like!
<dp_> sounds great
<valorie> we all have fun here
<valorie> at least most of the time
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> ok, off for the night
<dp_> can n e one help me get this link. the one valorie just posted above?
<dp_> esp.??????????????\
<lordievader> Good morning.
<snele> dp_: http://www.kubuntu.org/community , contribute part is at bottom of the page ;)
<dp_> tx snele...:-)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<kdeuser56> is there a package that enables oxygen for qt5 applications in trusty?
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: nope
<shadeslayer> hasn't been ported afaik
<kdeuser56> is it possible to have it in trusty?
<kdeuser56> or is it technically not possible?
<shadeslayer> it hasn't been ported to Qt5, so someone needs to port it first
<shadeslayer> or maybe it has, but there are no plans to package kde-workspace with KF5/Qt5 in trusty
<shadeslayer> might have been ported : https://projects.kde.org/projects/kde/kde-workspace/repository/revisions/master/show/kstyles/oxygen
<kdeuser56> i have read somewhere kdelibs would have to be built against qt5 to have oxygen for qt5 applications ... 
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: it has been ported to KF5: http://hugo-kde.blogspot.co.at/2013/08/some-news-from-oxygen-world.html
<kdeuser56> my question was if it would be possible to have two versions of oxygen running: one for qt5 applications and one for qt4 ones
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: I /think/ so
<shadeslayer> it most certainly will be co-installable
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: I recommend asking in #oxygen
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: nice
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: maybe i will do that later ... if I find out how, would you create a package?
<shadeslayer> kdeuser56: nope
<shadeslayer> like I said, no plans to ship KF5/PW2 in the archive
<shadeslayer> but we have Neon 5 and Packages from KF5 tech release
<shadeslayer> s/release/preview/
<kubotu> shadeslayer meant: "but we have Neon 5 and Packages from KF5 tech preview"
<shadeslayer> in the Kubuntu experimental PPA
<shadeslayer> gtg
<kdeuser56> shadeslayer: okay thanks
<ScottK> Riddell: We'd want to do 12.04.5, right?
<Riddell> ScottK: if it was happening yeah we'd be part of it, I don't have any special desire for it to happen
<Riddell> ahoneybun: sure I'd support you getting a dev account for kde
<ahoneybun> Riddell: you know I need it to see the work apachelogger is doing on the docs mostly
<Riddell> ahoneybun: mm do you?
<ahoneybun> mm?
<Riddell> does it give you magic powers on the wiki?
<ahoneybun> magic powers?
<Riddell> ahoneybun: how does it let you see the work apachelogger is doing on the docs?
<ahoneybun> well I do not have permission as it is on the git.kde.org
<ahoneybun> I mean someone could just upload the work to dropbox sure
<Riddell> ahoneybun: anyone can look at kde git
<ahoneybun> I can;t
<ahoneybun> well I try to clone it and says permission denied
<Riddell> ahoneybun: what url?
<ahoneybun>  git@git.kde.org:scratch/sitter/kubuntu-docs
<ahoneybun> thinking now it might come down to apachelogger letting me in
<Riddell> ahoneybun: git clone git://anongit.kde.org/scratch/sitter/kubuntu-docs
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> crap
<Peace-> guys how to slap with konversation ?
<Peace-> xD
<ahoneybun> seems that work
<ahoneybun> that is all the docs in there?
<ahoneybun> Riddell: why is amarok-doc not a depend of amarok?>
<ahoneybun> different topic
<ahoneybun> http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/all/amarok-doc
<apachelogger> ahoneybun: because it's too huge
<ahoneybun> apachelogger: amarok-doc?
<apachelogger> yes
<ahoneybun> well when you try to access the amarok handbook it opens khelpcenter will "documentation not found" it should say "install the amarok-docs package" with instructions on how to do that
<apachelogger> yes it should
<apachelogger> except no one has created any such ability
<ahoneybun> valorie suggested that
<ahoneybun> I see
<ahoneybun> apachelogger: so there is about 5 langs beside english on the docs?
<ScottK> Riddell: Looks like it'll likely happen.  Thanks.
<Riddell> apachelogger: in l10n_language.h why the need for explicit? you're afraid of some implicit parameter type convertion?
<ScottK> kdeconnect-kde SRU still needs verification.
<ahoneybun> yofel: how is the tomahawk 0.7 package?
<soee> what package contains H.264 decoder ?
<Riddell> apachelogger: if I run
<Riddell> sudo apt-get remove kde-l10n-engb
<Riddell> then run demo
<Riddell> it still returns l10n.isSupportComplete()  as true
<Riddell> apachelogger: no documentation for Locale(const QList<QString> &kdeLanguageCodes, const QString &country); ?
<Riddell> apachelogger: "Constructs a Locale from a predefined set of languages and a country" what happens if you give it more than one language? surely 1 locale can only have 1 language?
<Riddell> apachelogger: I think I'd like some comment to explain the purpose of export.h
<Riddell> apachelogger: but otherwise I think it's a work of perfection
<apachelogger> Riddell: thank you :*
<apachelogger> the engb thing is curious
<apachelogger> gonna add a testcase to keep on top of it
<apachelogger> en_GB and en_US mapping is tediously complex :/
<apachelogger> ahoneybun: no localization is complete as yuri pointed out
<apachelogger> docs need to be "frozen" i.e. finished and not changed, and translators need to be asked to translate away
<apachelogger> I expect valorie knows more on the process there
<valorie> I know what he said, and as I said last night, our #1 priority right now should be checking the docs for accuracy against 14.04
<valorie> we need up-to-date slides and screenies for starters
<apachelogger> ahoneybun: ^ 
<valorie> oh, we already talked last night, we agree about it
<valorie> perhaps next week I can upgrade to alpha 2 on the other box and take some screenies
<ronnoc> ahoneybun: I am going to file a bug to KDE requesting that if a help file is missing, there is some (at minimum) generic message that is user-friendly that tells them that the help file is missing and that it should be installed by the user. Having KHelpcenter simply say "The requested documentation was not found on your computer" is NOT very user-friendly.
<ronnoc> as referenced here long ago by appachelogger in this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-runtime/+bug/284915/comments/2
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 284915 in ktorrent (Ubuntu) "Khelpcenter missing docs list" [Low,Triaged]
<ronnoc> s/appachelogger/apachelogger
<valorie> we lack someone to love on khelpcenter
<valorie> apachelogger tried to work on it at some point, but fled the brokenness
<valorie> even an error message that says, there *may be* a help file, and where to look -- that would be helpful
<ronnoc> apachelogger: however since we now only ship iso's on DVD size, I think any available help docs should be installed by default if the application is to come on the standard iso, size be dammed :)
<ronnoc> valorie: I agree. the only other option would seem to be to make all -doc files as reccomends
<ronnoc> which i personally would be ok with
<valorie> sure, but each method of installing has its own way of dealing with recommends
<valorie> I'm not sure that is a solution
<ronnoc> well it would take care of installing packages via Muon or Muon Discover, which is the default way we instruct people to install applications. People installing from command line probably know how to install a help file if needed, which they likely wouldn't
<ronnoc> and even in that case it would still show them in the terminal that a doc package is available
<ronnoc> for now, I will just file the bug w/ KDE - it's a start
<ronnoc> Slightly -offtopic-, but <3 the way muon discover shows 'reccomends' as 'add-ons'. That's brilliant IMHO. 
<Riddell> there's no maintainer of khelpcentre, plenty people have said they're rewrite it but nobody has
<ronnoc> Riddell: :/
<ronnoc> the code is THAT bad? ouch.
<Riddell> it's more that documentation isn't that interesting to coders
<valorie> important to our new users, though
<valorie> I remember relying on and being disappointed often by the help center
#kubuntu-devel 2014-02-09
<valorie> now I just google, but google didn't exist then
<valorie> and altavista wasn't a lot of help
<ronnoc> the help center IS an application, not a document :p
<valorie> right
<valorie> and yet, there it sits, unmaintained
 * valorie votes for ronnoc as maintainer
<ronnoc> I feel your pain valorie. As much fun as has been made over the years about Clippy the paperclip from MS Office, everyone used that little metal guy at some point or another
<valorie> I didn't, but then I stopped using windows about then
<ronnoc> I would in a heartbeat if I could code a lick
<valorie> it was openoffice for me even in win
<ronnoc> me too except ay work. I switched in 2006 to OOo and clippy was circa office 2002/3 iirc
<valorie> i need to blog about the unloved projects; I'll add khelpcenter
<ronnoc> awesome
 * Riddell snoozes
<ahoneybun_> valorie: you on?
<valorie> yep, just got back from my dad's
<valorie> have you read up?
<ahoneybun_> Nice no I'm on my phone at the gfs house
<valorie> ok
<ahoneybun_> Can you tell me valorie ?
<valorie> sure, I'll paste for ya
<valorie> did I paste that to the correct nick?
<ahoneybun_> Yep thanks
<jarkko_> i have 4 system crash notifications running now, usually 3 when i boot pc..is this normal???
<valorie> NO
<Peace-> ?
<valorie> as you knew, any crashes is not normal
<Peace-> valorie: i am doing some stuff with my script 
<Peace-> ah ok 
<Peace-> :d
<valorie> 3 or 4 is bizarre
<Peace-> valorie: kde version ?
<valorie> jarkko_ is the one with the crashes
<Peace-> ok
 * valorie has a boring system that Just Works
<valorie> back to the olympics
<Peace-> valorie: me too :D
<jarkko_> kde is the latest that comes from kubuntu ninjas...
<jarkko_> but the system seem to work
<Peace-> jarkko_: kde version ?
<Peace-> jarkko_: ppa ?
<jarkko_> 4.12.2
<Peace-> jarkko_: i have 4.11 it's rock solid
<Peace-> jarkko_: as you should know 4.12.2 it's the new kde and it's not stable as 4.11 series
<Peace-> jarkko_:  i did not upgrade kde because i needed a stable system and 4.11 it's rock solid
<jarkko_> well i am just curious if some other has those errors on each reboot
<valorie> oh, I guess my system isn't perfect: I have to close the lid after rebooting to get any light on my display
<valorie> which is pretty weird
<valorie> but once I login the second time, everything is peachy
<valorie> back to skating....
 * Peace- message
<jussi> when is freeze (for my activity thing ?) 
<jussi> I forget...
<jussi> never mind, backsroll ftw
 * Peace- message
 * Peace- slaps with a channel operator peace
<apachelogger> Riddell: the reason rewrite doesn't happen is because it's a lot of work because everyone and their grandma have a different format that you need to pipe into one spot to get complete documentation 
<valorie> what is that "message"
<Peace-> sorry guys i was tesitng 
<valorie> ok
<Peace-> i will quit
<apachelogger> namely something like docbook(kde) html(kde/gnome) mallard(gnome) man (everything)
<jussi> apachelogger: I sent the message to plasma devel and kde promo, as both of those should be involved. Hopefully we get a timely response.
<apachelogger> so you end up implementing ontop of KIO which is in itself a monster or, or you rewrite parsers that only work in KHC
<apachelogger> which is also shit
<apachelogger> ronnoc_: I think people greatly underapreciate that 1GB (or even DVD size) is not infinite
<apachelogger> if you argue that every documentation is on bord we are probably talking *at least* 100 mib just for that
<apachelogger> then there's the thing that documentation for non-SC applications is not bundled by language
<apachelogger> so the more screenshots, and the more translations the more space we are looking at
<valorie> I don't think he was arguing for that, but rather making khelpcenter make it easy to get the docs if wanted
<apachelogger> then there's people saying we should ship the major translations (which I also not disagree with FWIW), but I think -de -fr -es -ru will probably amount to *at least* another 100 mib
<valorie> it's all a balancing act, for sure
<apachelogger> then there's people that would like to have the unrestricted upstream artwork on the ISO (wallpapers primarily), another 100 mib down the drain
<apachelogger> valorie: <ronnoc> apachelogger: however since we now only ship iso's on DVD size, I think any available help docs should be installed by default if the application is to come on the standard iso, size be dammed :)
<apachelogger> putting everything on the dvd is exactly what he proposed :P
<apachelogger> and everyone keeps proposing that
<apachelogger> from different sides of the isle
<valorie> ah, ok
<valorie> i missed that
<apachelogger> and I am sitting in the middle with a spinning head because 1gib as it turns out is not nearly enough space to even accomodate our current software (i.e. I had to scrap stuff to get the iso size to 1gib :P)
 * valorie does not advocate that
<apachelogger> I think KDE tech in general just has a problem with scaling that ought to be addressed at some point
<valorie> I advocated ronnoc to fix khelpcenter instead
<apachelogger> it's this very basic assumption of every application "everything I need will be here"
<valorie> indeed
<apachelogger> which from a source distributors POV is a very true assumption, it doesn't quite hold true in real life though ^^
<apachelogger> at the end of the day all of this eventually falls back to the issue I keep complaining about once a year
<valorie> {{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{hugs}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}} to apachelogger
<apachelogger> we have no tech that allows one to install a 'capability' in a distribution independent fashion
<apachelogger> like exactly the patches we carry... installing more screensavers, installing more wallpapers, installing flash etc. etc.
 * apachelogger rehugs valorie and gets some coffee
<valorie> as long as it's easy to get asciiaquarium, I'm happy
<valorie> doesn't have to be included
<apachelogger> lol
<apachelogger> jussi: I think you got stuck in moderation ^^
<jussi> I think we need to stop talking about legacy media types... does anyone even install from dvd anymore? 
<jussi> I dont even have an optical drive anymore
<jussi> apachelogger: that I did..., ahve to just wait
<valorie> yes, some people are still using older computers
<valorie> people still ask for DVDs at linuxfest NW
<jussi> We have 1GB size for a 1gb USb stick right, not for DVD's. If it were for DVD's, there should be n reason not to make it up to 4.3GB
<valorie> we only burn them when folks request them though
<valorie> we burn thumb drives too if people ask
<apachelogger> jussi: ok, noted
<apachelogger> valorie: what ought to happen is get usb sticks really ;)
<valorie> it's pretty hard to find a one gig drive
<valorie> they are almost all 4 or 8
<jussi> go to any trade show and pick up all the free ones :P
<apachelogger> jussi: fwiw though, I am on a rubbish connection so downloading even 1Gib is already a PITA ^^
<apachelogger> valorie: yeah, promo drives are almost always 1gib
<apachelogger> at least in the empire of europe
<valorie> $4 for a 1gig at amazon.com
<valorie> if you buy 10
<apachelogger> valorie: get 500 of them ^^
<valorie> heh, 2 gb ones are like 4.50
<apachelogger> valorie: http://www.flashbay.com/
<valorie> would be nice to have kubuntu ones to hand out/sell
<jarkko_> would it be possible to sell some usb sticks via kubuntu.org?
<jarkko_> with preinstalled kubuntu?
<valorie> pre-installed?
<valorie> or do you mean a live USB
<jarkko_> yes
<valorie> sure, we'd just have to shop around a bit, and get a small bunch to test
<valorie> someone would have to burn them probably
<valorie> which takes time and work
<kubotu> ::runtime-bugs:: [1035883] drkonqi crashed with SIGABRT in qt_message_output() @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1035883 (by R3vo tester)
<tsimpson> not a good sign when the crash handler crashes
<valorie> apachelogger: I will think about your usb idea, and maybe bring it to the council
<valorie> niters all
<jussi> Prices for Europe are similar... 2 GB/4,60€/kpl 4 Gb 4.85€/kpl 8Gb 4.95€/kpl
<jussi> minimum 150
<Riddell> jussi: your stickers were popular at fosdem
<apachelogger> shadeslayer: oh, I think kf5 daily still needs testing for promotion this week
<jussi> Riddell: nice, glad they were appreciated :)
<ghostcube> o/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<shadeslayer> apachelogger: ok
<shadeslayer> !testers | KDE SC 4.12.2 for saucy in kubuntu-ppa/staging
<ubottu> KDE SC 4.12.2 for saucy in kubuntu-ppa/staging: Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, smartboyhw, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley  for information
 * mamarley has already been testing it since it was in -ninjas.  No problems to report :)
<shadeslayer> mamarley: 4.12.2 for saucy was never in ninjas
<shadeslayer> mamarley: can you check if kde-full installs fine for you
<mamarley> Darn, I thought it said Trusty.  Well, I have got a couple of Saucy systems I can install it on.
<mamarley> shadeslayer: Is "kde-full" on Saucy or Trusty?  Or both?
<shadeslayer> saucy
<shadeslayer> yofel: any reason why akonadi is built with boost 1.46?
<shadeslayer> for precise
<yofel> because that's the default version to precise, you need to use the versioned build-deps for precise so it picks up 1.48
<shadeslayer> right
<shadeslayer> that I'm doing right now
<shadeslayer> but just wanted to confirm if it was there for a particular reason
<yofel> don't think so
<shadeslayer> fwiw kate-precise hooks were screwed
<shadeslayer> ran sed -i debian/control
<shadeslayer> er, rules
<shadeslayer> someone care to clean the backports ppa? :P
<shadeslayer> it's full
<yofel> that's a problem?
<shadeslayer> will copying work with a full repo?
<yofel> you can probably wipe anything raring in there
<yofel> it will
<shadeslayer> aha cool
<yofel> what was screwed about kate though?
<yofel> ah damn
<shadeslayer> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+junk/kubuntu-automation/revision/314
<yofel> thanks for fixing 11
<yofel> ... ^^
<shadeslayer> np
<shadeslayer> yofel: http://udoo.org/
<yofel> sweet :D
<shadeslayer> quite :)
<shadeslayer> I'm so conflicted between a udoo and a cubox i
<shadeslayer> though the cubox i won't start shipping for another 2 months I think
<shadeslayer> great
<shadeslayer> I think my external drive is dead
<shadeslayer> Riddell: please add https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-driver-manager to kubuntu-bugs
<Riddell> mm, how do I do that again?
<shadeslayer> no clue
<shadeslayer> maybe I should subscribe kubuntu-bugs to kubuntu-driver-manager ?
<shadeslayer> Riddell: https://launchpad.net/kubuntu-driver-manager/+subscribe
<shadeslayer> I don't see kubuntu-bugs in there
<Riddell> oh yes, I see it, subscribed
 * BluesKaj is testing saucy after installing the saucy ppa staging ppa, all is well , so far
<shadeslayer> Riddell: maybe subscribe https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/about-distro and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-config-whoopsie too
<Quintasan> http://www.muktware.com/2014/02/debian-technical-committee-votes-systemd-upstart/20780
<Quintasan> oh lol
<Quintasan> I wonder what's going to happen now.
<BluesKaj> hmm, my vpn server fails to connect after the saucy ppa staging and resulting upgrade was installed
<shadeslayer> Riddell: plz review blog post if you have the time
<ahoneybun> ronnoc: that would be great 
 * ahoneybun checks email
 * Peace- slaps Riddell with a thermonuclear weapon. Ye haw
<Peace-> ops :D it works :D
<shadeslayer> mamarley: any issues?
<mamarley> Sorry, haven't installed it yet.  Doing so now...
<shadeslayer> oh ok
<mamarley> Oh wait, it is in Staging?  The one that says "For the love of the blue gears, DO NOT USE."?
<shadeslayer> yes
<shadeslayer> only use if someone asks to test :)
<shadeslayer> never for production use
<mamarley> My only Saucy systems are in production :(
<shadeslayer> oh hmm
<ahoneybun> apachelogger: so we are debating about iso sizes?
 * ahoneybun will get some 14.04 screenshots valorie
<philwyett> Evening all. Do we know when daily ISO generation will resume?
<ahoneybun> valorie apachelogger Riddell the installation slides have been updated with images from alpha 2
<lordievader> Good evening.
<ahoneybun> hey lordievader
<shadeslayer> evening :)
<lordievader> Hey ahoneybun, shadeslayer. How are you guys?
<shadeslayer> tired
<ahoneybun> good
 * ahoneybun notices that not a lot of people use /away
 * yofel tends to never use that.
<yofel>  Quassel has auto-away on client-close, but as I often leave my notebook running at home it's not very useful
<yofel> ahoneybun: btw. I'm sorry for not looking at tomahawk the last few days. A cold + stress at work are not a good mixture for motivation :(
<ahoneybun> yofel: its fine, life happens :)
<yofel> what was that about iso sizes btw.?
<ahoneybun> yofel: that amarok-doc is not installed by default because of the size
<yofel> ah right, that indeed was the reason IIRC
<yofel> actually, it was the reason to make that package in the first place
<ahoneybun> how do I make a new branch on lp?
<yofel> you branch the current one then push to a different location
<ahoneybun> I have a one for saucy but need a new one for trusty
<yofel> lp will auto-create the branch on push
<ahoneybun> bzr push lp:~aaronhoneycutt/kubuntu-docs/trusty?
<yofel> yep
<ahoneybun> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "/home/aaron/Documents/Kubuntu Work/Docs/lp/trusty/".
<yofel> is that a bzr repository?
<ahoneybun> the dict?
<shadeslayer> kubuntu-docs as a project needs to exist
<ahoneybun> folder
<yofel> the folder, yes
<yofel> if not, 'bzr init' will be required first
<ahoneybun> I see
<yofel> but why aren't you branching from saucy?
<ahoneybun> how so?
<ahoneybun> I did
<ahoneybun> bzr branch lp:~aaronhoneycutt/kubuntu-docs/saucy 
<yofel> just 'bzr branch ..' the saucy branch, rename folder to trusty and push
<ahoneybun> I did that
<ahoneybun> oh
<yofel> that way you'll keep the history
 * ahoneybun always forgets his id_rsa passphrase
<ahoneybun> uploading
<ahoneybun> or something
<ahoneybun> yofel: thing apachelogger will mind if I use his git branch in my lp branch?
<ahoneybun> *think
<yofel> uh... as I don't know which branches you're talking about: no idea
<ahoneybun> git://anongit.kde.org/scratch/sitter/kubuntu-docs
<yofel> probably... not
<yofel> why's that even on kde git o.O
<ahoneybun> I removed all the old folders and added what apachelogger made
<ahoneybun> how do I get my changes to show>
<yofel> commit and push?
<ahoneybun> I used "bzr add 'file/folder name'"
<ahoneybun> ok got it
<ahoneybun> pe
<ahoneybun> pushing
<ahoneybun> uploaded
<ahoneybun> apachelogger: https://code.launchpad.net/~aaronhoneycutt/kubuntu-docs/trusty/+merge/205511
<soee_> guys do you have problems with Gstreamer for phonon ?
<soee_> like you cant change volume inside app only through kmix ?
<soee_> on vlc all works fine
<ahoneybun> Fn + Vol + and - don't work
<ahoneybun> for me I have to use kmix
<soee_> with GStreamer ?
<ahoneybun> um let me check
<ahoneybun> I have not changed that
<soee_> i tested now with VLC backend andd works fine]
<ahoneybun> gstreamer
<soee_> :) can you change to VLC ?
<soee_> and test
<ahoneybun> what is the package name?
<soee_> phonon-backend-vlc
<ahoneybun> downloading/installing
<ahoneybun> still nothing
<ahoneybun> still nothing
<ahoneybun> still have sound
<ahoneybun> now there is a vlc icon for amarok in kmix
<soee> did you change backend to VLS in system settings and logout/login ?
<soee> *VLC
<ahoneybun> yes
<soee> strange :?
<ahoneybun> yea
#kubuntu-devel 2015-02-02
<shadeslayer> valorie: I shall bring it to randa if randa is happening and I still have it
<valorie> I'm pretty sure you will not still have it
<shadeslayer> Youre probably right
<valorie> also no idea whether I can swing two trips to europe again this summer while my husband is on the trail
<shadeslayer> Riddell and I will probably finish it off
<valorie> he's leaving april 15 to hike the Pacific Crest Trail and will not finish until October
<valorie> Mexico > Canada via the mountains
 * valorie is the support person
<shadeslayer> Whoa
<shadeslayer> Isn't that the super famous route
<valorie> yes
<shadeslayer> I read about it recently
<valorie> move Wild came out recently
<shadeslayer> Nice :)
<valorie> he retired at the end of the year and has been training during the past year
<shadeslayer> I don't know if I know it from the movie
<valorie> I've not seen it yet, but read the book
<valorie> Reese Witherspoon is the major character
<manchicken> valorie: Whereabouts are you located?
<valorie> right outside Black Diamond, Washington
<manchicken> Nice.
<valorie> an hour out of Seattle
<manchicken> I'm in the DC Metro area.
<valorie> someday I will visit DC
<valorie> so much to do and see there
<manchicken> Yeah, that's true.
<manchicken> I was in the city earlier for noms.
<manchicken> Then I went to the Starschmucks while my girlfriend went to a museum with her friend and I finished Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy.
<manchicken> What's the command to start the debuild where it left off? dh_build?
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<yofel> manchicken: debuild -nc (which starts from the beginning, but skips the successfull parts)
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<bukai> Riddell: Hi
<bukai> Hi all, I need images for the kubuntu website any help is welcome.
<sitter> bukai: he's traveling, also he's no artist :P
<bukai> sitter: that is why I asked everyone for help :)
<sitter> bukai: send a mail
<sitter> I do suppose that has more coverage and people reading the channel backlog
<bukai> ok
<archetech> does vivid plasma 5 need any other ppa's beside the defaults for having latest pkgs?
<soee> archetech: nope
<soee> ut we are laking abouit lkatets 'stable' right ?
<archetech> no    i have just what comes from default install atm
<archetech> vivid main restricted
<archetech> I used the sources generator  
<archetech> one option im curious about is adding experimental
<archetech> lordievader,    says ci repo is needed   sitter said no  awhile back
<claydoh> Look at the contents of a ppa - you will find that there are not a lot of vivd packages in the kubuntu  ppas right now
<archetech> right ci  looked cleared out 2 weeks ago
<soee> archetech: use CI if you want latest packages that might sometimes not work, vivid by deualt contains what was officialy released into archive
<claydoh> archetech: ci repo is NOT needed. unless you want to play with daily kde crack 
<lordievader> archetech: No I said you need it if you want the latest stuff.
<archetech> claydoh,   ok that confirms what sitter said
<archetech> ive broken my install twice using anything besises default
<claydoh> archetech: there you go ;)
<soee> :-)
<archetech> once with default  which is fine  I recover it fast
<lordievader> archetech: You said you had troubles with the packages from the archive?
<archetech> how bout this  any opin?  deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/experimental/ubuntu vivid main
<archetech> lordievader,   ya I just fixed kwin being broke
<archetech> its in the forum
<lordievader> archetech: Ah, okay. Though I suppose if it is a bug a bug report would be nice.
<claydoh> archetech: there is nothing of use in that ppa for vivid 
<archetech> ok thks
<archetech> sticking with default its new enough
<sitter> eek blimey
<sitter> shadeslayer: I ought to land qt5 ports of our software 
<sitter> brrrrrrr
<sitter> do you want to do it? :P
<shadeslayer> I'm a bit busy at the moment
<shadeslayer> maybe tomorrow?
<sitter> I don't even know when feature freeze is
<sitter> 19th
<sitter> shadeslayer: I suppose tomorrow is as good as any day
<sitter> I mean, we could also just land the existing ports and then do reviews/fixes after they are in the archive
<sitter> on that note I think ubiquity had no porting done whatsoever
<sitter> although I seem to recall doing both ubiquity and apport to some degree, can't find the code though :'<
<sitter> apport-kde is one file with some 5 classes in it
 * sitter sighs
<Blizzz> um… voice call is grayed out for me in ktelepathy. seein that kde-telepathy-call-ui is not installed, i wanted to try this one. but i cannot install it because of dependencies: it requires libkpeople3, but we are at 4. and removing four will do no good at all.
<Blizzz> on 14.10
 * Blizzz tries out backports
<Nexia> Hello, I'm having a weird problem with my ralink wireless card (RT5390 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe) (disconnects from wireless network randomly)
<Nexia> Wondering if this might/will be fixed in 15.04?
<jose> ovidiu-florin: ping
<_Groo_> Riddell: ping
#kubuntu-devel 2015-02-03
<lordievader> Good morning.
<soee> good morning
<sitter> wtf
<sitter> that mail on k-devel is making me go :@
<sitter> jebus
<sitter> soee: top of the おはようold chap
<sitter> that's like japanese posh english, alas I am not sure it's correct
<soee> ;D
<sitter> sweet
<sitter> somehow git.debian.org made KCI get stuck for the past 5 hours
<mitya57> Hi guys, I see that we now have two identical packages in vivid: kdevelop-python (synced from Debian) and kdev-python (our own)
<mitya57> Can we remove our own maybe?
<mitya57> shadeslayer: ^
<sitter> mitya57: I am reasonable certain one of those is python2 and the other is python3
<mitya57> sitter: oh, you are right
<sitter> the naming is exciting terrible though
<mitya57> though we have file conflicts
<sitter> *excitingly
<mitya57> bug 1390743
<ubottu> bug 1390743 in kdevelop-python (Ubuntu) "Missing Break/Replace with kdev-python 1.7.0-0ubuntu2" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1390743
<sitter> there is no kdevelop-python upstream Oo
<sitter> I think someone needs to talk to upstream and tell them that this is mighty confusing crap 
<sitter> mitya57: needs a conflicts, looking at the source the only difference between the two tarballs is the python they are looking for
<sitter> http://download.kde.org/stable/kdevelop/4.7.0/src/
<sitter> although the py2 one is much larger
<sitter> ah it actually contains a python source copy :O
<mitya57> Maybe removing the py2 version will be easier than making it not-(co-)installable?
<mitya57> shipping a customized libpython is a terrible idea (i.e. from security PoV)
<sitter> is it being shipped?
<sitter> I think this really needs some cooridnation with upstream, because it is not very apparent what the expected lineup here is
<sitter> also the naming is just bonkers
<sitter> the differentiating factor between the two versions is a -py3 suffix -.-
<mitya57> sitter: yes, it's shipped as /usr/lib/libpython2.7-kdevelop.so.1.0
<sitter> mitya57: clearly upstream needs poking with a very very very pointy stick xD
<mitya57> not me :)
<mitya57> or at least not now
 * mitya57 afk
<Riddell> Darkwing_: what e-mail did you use for twitter?
<Riddell> Hint: da**@o***.**
<Riddell> it's locked me out
<sitter> Riddell: how do we backport networkmanager-qt seeing as you made it want a newer networkmanager? :'<
<yofel> mitya57, sitter: IIRC scummos embedded python to work around a bug which python upstream fixed in 3 but refused to backport to 2 because 2 is "frozen"
<_Groo_> hello guildies
<_Groo_> ops, wrong channel ;)
<Riddell> Darkwing_: yay got it
<Riddell> sitter: um dunno, make it depend on an older version?
<yofel> err, if that works without issues then the version shouldn't have been updated to begin with...
<_Groo_> Riddell: good morning
<_Groo_> Riddell: any news on the 14.12 port ot utopic?
<_Groo_> to*
<_Groo_> Riddell: btw ksystemlog is still broken on utopic ci
<Riddell> probably just needs kate added to it
<_Groo_> when called with krunner
<Riddell> dunno when I'll get time, helpers needed
<_Groo_> Riddell: what needs kate?
<_Groo_> Riddell: oh you talking to yofel i believe
<Riddell> am I?
<Riddell> I'm pretty overloaded today
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: ping, get home ok?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: what money do you need for the t-shirts?
<_Groo_> Riddell: ok, so you need kate added to what?
<_Groo_> for what purpose? what day is it? am i human? 
<Riddell> the kubuntu-ppa/backports ppa
<Riddell> or maybe I mean the kate4 package
<Riddell> cos kate is now kf5
<Riddell> so we need the kpart availble for stuff that expects it
<_Groo_> ah yes i see, katepart is still kde 4
<_Groo_> but, apps 14.12 would go to ci or backports?
<_Groo_> wouldnt be better to have it in ci? why the need of 2 different ppas?
<_Groo_> once tested i agree it should move to backports, since its the oficial
<_Groo_> unless the work is almost done
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: Just got home
<ovidiu-florin> I'll do the calculations today or tomorrow, afte I unpack and get greeted by everyone
<ovidiu-florin> was bluetooth supposed to be working in 14.10?
<ovidiu-florin> bluedevil is installed but it's not in the startup services anymore
<ovidiu-florin> why?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: bluedevil for kdelibs4 was on it but no bluedevil for kf5
<Riddell> so no UI
<ovidiu-florin> oh
<ovidiu-florin> so currenntly on 14.10, I just need to start it manually
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: can you claim the luggage money from ubuntu fund? (that way I can finish off my accounting for it now)
<ovidiu-florin> yeah
<ovidiu-florin> I'll make some calculations of the luggage and transportation and apply
<ovidiu-florin> but right now I'm very tired
<ovidiu-florin> I left the hotel at 4:50 AM
<ovidiu-florin> and just now got home
<Riddell> I'm knackered
<Riddell> maybe fosdem flu although I don't have any symptoms
<shadeslayer> too much alcohol
<Riddell> nonsence, belgium beer is really weak, it's like american beer watered down, nothing in it
<ovidiu-florin> Laura algo got a kind of flue
<ovidiu-florin> she had a fever last night
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: a future career for you as a school teacher? https://www.flickr.com/photos/jriddell/15815260473/
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: been there, done that :P
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: do you trust Flickr? Why?
<sitter_> more importantly... why do you continue to insist on taking pictures of such terrible quality >.<
<sitter_> it's like picture form the 1950s scanned and put on flickr
<sitter_> that madness
<shadeslayer> he needs a new phone
<ovidiu-florin> I don't think he used a phone
<ovidiu-florin> IIRC he used a camera
<shadeslayer> s/phone/camera then
<sitter_> more like he needs a camera because he treats his phones like objects rather than smart beings
<ovidiu-florin> as I like to call it: a soap holder :P
 * shadeslayer is sad because Google Apps for work is not free :(
<ovidiu-florin> shadeslayer: use Kolab :P
 * sitter_ has a migrane
<ovidiu-florin> sitter_: what's with the tail? _______
<shadeslayer> ovidiu-florin: still not free
<shadeslayer> and more expensive
<sitter_> it's post-nap wood
<shadeslayer> xD
<ovidiu-florin> :)))))
 * sitter_ has better downstream bandwith again
<sitter_> alas, only slightly better
<shadeslayer> god
<ovidiu-florin> who is maintaining Muon Discover?
<shadeslayer> Spotify only has remastered versions of 80's music
<shadeslayer> such shite
<sitter_> ovidiu-florin: apol
<shadeslayer> sitter_: do you have a scripteroo to retry jobs on jenkins
<shadeslayer> I lost my smart script
<shadeslayer> :(
<ovidiu-florin> where are it's sources?
<ovidiu-florin> that thing is crawling with bugs
<ovidiu-florin> I want to see if I can squash a few
<ovidiu-florin> play around with QML
<sitter_> shadeslayer: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10035667/
<sitter_> adjust to needs. I constantly do different thingsies and reuse the same script so I have no canoncial retry script anymore xD
<sitter_> ovidiu-florin: kde:muon
<ovidiu-florin> found it, thank you
<ovidiu-florin> plasma5 just crashed again....
<lfrlucas> Hi! Should I expect a fix for this bug in Kubuntu 4.14 LTS? https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=271934
<ubottu> KDE bug 271934 in general "kded4 process grows on memory usage (possible leak)" [Normal,Resolved: upstream]
<lfrlucas> It seems that it was already fixed on upstream
<ovidiu-florin> normally LTS only gets security updates
<lfrlucas> We are using Kubuntu 14.04 in our university lab. Since we do a lot of ssh, this bug is quite severe for us. I would like if it would be solved, or if you have anyworkaround. Otherwise the only solution is to migrate to opensuse, which already fixed this bug
<lfrlucas> ovidiu-florin: This a huge memory leak. My kdeinit4 is using 800 mb right know. Isn't this kind of bug considered on LTS releases?
 * ovidiu-florin is still analizing the bug report
<lfrlucas> ovidiu-florin: Thanks
<lfrlucas> I think it can be solved simply updating polkit-qt
<soee> ikonia: migrate to 15.04 LTS :)
<soee> lfrlucas: ^
<soee> maybe not yet but hey, only ~2 months left
<lfrlucas> soe: Yeah but kde 15.04 will already use kde5 ? Maybe it is to early for an production environment
<soee> ikonia: depends what you want to do with it, im using Plasma 5 atm. on my production machines and all works pretty nice
<soee> lfrlucas: ^
<ovidiu-florin> 15.04 isn't LTS
<BluesKaj> lfrlucas, yes, it's still too early, there are some issues like freezing apps and desktops that need resolving
<lfrlucas> Btw, I think this is a severe bug in a LTS release. If I remenber kubuntu 14.04 is supported 5 years? I don't understand how users can live with this leak. Every time o make ssh Your memory reduces 2-3 mb. A low memory machine will break in a few days
<ovidiu-florin> lfrlucas: you need to update policykit-1 http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/policykit-1
<lfrlucas> ovidiu-florin: How can I update it? I keep system updated
<Riddell> sitter_: didn't notice you taking any photos at fosdem
<sitter_> Riddell: I was busy screwing my way around brussels obviously...
<sitter_> soee: 15.04 is no LTS
<shadeslayer> sitter_: I don't think one gets Kubuntu Devs that way
<sitter_> wouldn't that be a thing... phoronix "kubuntu developer screwed his way to the top"
<soee> sitter_: ah yes 16.04 it is
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: shame you couldn't be there, hope the family event was more cheerful remembering than sad times
<ovidiu-florin> lfrlucas: I don't think the Ubuntu folks have updated the package
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Thank you do much for thinking of me, that very kind
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: I don't think the stuff I sent got there in time either did it ?
<ovidiu-florin> nope
<ovidiu-florin> Sick_Rimmit: ^
<lfrlucas> ovidiu-florin: hmmm, but should I expect for an update, or I need to do it manually?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: did someone send the t-shirts to Sick_Rimmit ?
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: I am very dissappointed that It all went wrong
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell:  The posters looked superb :-(
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell:  I had name badges with USB keys too
<sitter_> what went wrong?
<ovidiu-florin> lfrlucas: if you are able, check if the patch mentioned at https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=271934#c121 which supposedly fixes it, is in the sources of the latest package
<shadeslayer> sitter_: look what I had to do http://paste.ubuntu.com/10036028/
<shadeslayer> :(
<sitter_> ovidiu-florin: it needs SRU paperwork filed and then a dev to upload fixed packages to utopic and trusty
<sitter_> well, vivid, utopic and trusty really
<lfrlucas> ovidiu-florin: it would be easier to update from deb...
<ubottu> KDE bug 271934 in general "kded4 process grows on memory usage (possible leak)" [Normal,Resolved: upstream]
<ovidiu-florin> and vivid
<Riddell> sitter_: Sick_Rimmit got called away to a family funeral
<sitter_> shadeslayer: lol client_without_path, good thing you had to have your paths :P
<shadeslayer> :(
<shadeslayer> scru u
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: no it didn't arrive alas, we managed to do with what we had so it's all good, just not as good as it would have been with you
<sitter_> the entire thing does look slightly weird
<ovidiu-florin> sitter_: so who should lfrlucas contact about this from Ubuntu?
<sitter_> that ifing along makes one suffer from vertigo
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: My focus now is on next year now
<sitter_> Riddell: ah, how did the stuff not arrive though?
<ovidiu-florin> Sick_Rimmit: what about Akademy?
<sitter_> ovidiu-florin: filing a bug on lunchpad is a start ^^
<Sick_Rimmit> It was supposed to get there on 2 days, whcih would have been thursday
<sitter_> !SRU
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<sitter_> ovidiu-florin: ^
<Sick_Rimmit> I checked the tracking on Friday am, and it was stilin Frakfurt
<ovidiu-florin> lfrlucas: so, best thing to do, is to file a bug on launchpad for this
<sitter_> Sick_Rimmit: you didn't send it to brussels?
<lfrlucas> ovidiu-florin: So, this problem should be reported on ubuntu?
<sitter_> or do parcels to brussels get routed through frankfurt?
<Sick_Rimmit> sitter_: I did suggest that, but I was advised to send to Germany
<sitter_> ovidiu-florin, lfrlucas: do note that one would still need to find a dev to handle it, bugs easily get lost
<ovidiu-florin> Sick_Rimmit: to Andreas?
<Sick_Rimmit> sitter_: Anyway, it was just all jolly bad luck
<ovidiu-florin> luyes
<sitter_> Sick_Rimmit: oha, well that sounds like the actual problem then ^^
<ovidiu-florin> lfrlucas: yes*
<Sick_Rimmit> ovidiu-florin: Yes to Andre
<sitter_> as I always say .. stuff needs to be sent to the venue
<lfrlucas> ovidiu-florin: Maybe they will not care becasue they are not using kde...
<ovidiu-florin> sitter_: if the staff is willing to receive it
<Sick_Rimmit> On the plus side, though I can nw do Posters, Badges, and other merchandise, and get them produced and shipped anywhere, and am happy to do it too
<sitter_> ovidiu-florin: they usually are nice enough chaps to do so
<ovidiu-florin> lfrlucas: polocykit-1 is not used just by kde
<sitter_> there was something like this happening for linuxtag in berlin well in the past I think
<lfrlucas> ovidiu-florin: Yeah, but it is only affecting kde, I guess
<sitter_> since then I usually tell people to talk to the organizers and have stuff sent there
<lfrlucas> At least this bug
<sitter_> reduces the chances of something going wrong substantially
<ovidiu-florin> lfrlucas: file a bug on launchpad and givr us the link
<sitter_> it's a memleak in libpolkit
<sitter_> nothing kde specific about it really
<lfrlucas> sitter_: yeah
<sitter_> just happens to have a sizable exposure point here
<lfrlucas> I don't find a place on launchpad bugs to open new bug
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: did you claim all your costs from the ubuntu fund?
<BluesKaj> lfrlucas, open dolphin>Help>Report bug
<Sick_Rimmit> No I didn't
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: why should I not trust flickr?
<Sick_Rimmit> I was going to claim post event, and send in receipts
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: make sure you do, no reason why you should be out of pocket
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: they don't usually ask for reciepts, it's a simple form, just fill it in http://community.ubuntu.com/help-information/funding/
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: It's OK, I prefer to take this one on the chin, it's not fair to charge to community,
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: I'll use fund for another event instead
<Riddell> Sick_Rimmit: dood, they have donation sitting in their bank account not being used, it needs to be claimed for
<sitter_> maybe we should ask for some money to be sent to kde?
<Riddell> well they won't do that which is why we need to claim as much as we can
<sitter_> they dont Oo
<sitter_> why that's not silly at all
<sitter_> ah well
<sitter_> anyway
 * sitter_ out
<Riddell> 15:33 < CoLa> Riddell: posters and stuff arrived today...  ← Sick_Rimmit 
<lfrlucas> ovidiu-florin: Here it is: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policykit-1/+bug/1417637
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1417637 in policykit-1 (Ubuntu) "Kdeinit4 is leaking memory on every ssh login due to known bug on policykit-1" [Undecided,New]
<lfrlucas> ovidiu-florin: I discussed with ubuntu-devel guys, and they start pointing to kubuntu-devel channel
<ovidiu-florin> lfrlucas: because you started wrong
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: please, in the future spell my name right
<Sick_Rimmit> Riddell: Doh! well just as we were saying, hey ho, ah well
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: and whi am I the only one whos name doesn't start with a capital letter?
<lfrlucas> ovidiu-florin: they are asking if I can try the patch
<ovidiu-florin> ovidiou is not my name
<lfrlucas> ovidiu-florin: Well, I will try
<ovidiu-florin> and have you?
<lfrlucas> ovidiu-florin: I have no experience making debs, but they pointed me a link
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: sorry ovidiu, it doesn't mean I don't love and appreciate you!
<ovidiu-florin> lfrlucas: you should have told them that there's a fix for a memory leak in polkit and it needs an update
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: ;) I forgive you, this time :P
<lfrlucas> ovidiu-florin: I told them more than 1 time
<ovidiu-florin> and?
<lfrlucas> ovidiu-florin: Then they ask me to made bug report. No we will test the patch
<lfrlucas> ovidiu-florin: They will maybe fix, after I confirm that patch works
<ovidiu-florin> lfrlucas: if confirmation that in OpenSuse it works is not enough, then you'll just have to do a test yourself
<ovidiu-florin> sorry
<lfrlucas> ovidiu-florin: Could you help here? http://pastebin.com/JCarGuH2
<ovidiu-florin> can someone please add me to https://trello.com/b/3s11MoXD/15-04 ?
<ovidiu-florin> lfrlucas: sorry, I'm not the right person to ask about packaging
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: ^^ please add me
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: added
<_Groo_> Riddell: are you using kf5?
<_Groo_> can you make a quick test?
<_Groo_> open systemsettings > regional settings > date e time, click on ntp and off again (just to activate the apply button), and press apply, it should freeze right there
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: thannk you
<_Groo_> Riddell: i believe there might be a problem with the package and systemd permissions of some kind, this with utopic/ci
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: we don't use labels anymore?
<_Groo_> Riddell: if someone could test in vivid it would be useful
<ovidiu-florin> _Groo_: what freezes?
<shadeslayer> on noes
<shadeslayer> sitter's gone
<shadeslayer> I wanted to torment him with a java backtrace
<ovidiu-florin> :D
<_Groo_> ovidiu-florin: the entire module
<ovidiu-florin> the KCM?
<_Groo_> yeah
<_Groo_> you press apply and it just sits there looking pretty until you kill him
<ovidiu-florin> libKF5KIOCore.so.5 was not found. but I have libkf5kiocore5 installed. I can't fnd a devel package. What am I missing?
<_Groo_> libkf5kiocore5:amd64: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libKF5KIOCore.so.5
<_Groo_> see if its there
<ovidiu-florin> yup, it's there
<_Groo_> ovidiu-florin: are you calling the app via krunner?
<ovidiu-florin> brb
<ovidiu-florin> _Groo_: I'm sourcing this: https://paste.kde.org/ps6tn9tk5/5nl9ei
<ovidiu-florin> I'm sunning on 14.10 with Plasma 5
<ovidiu-florin> and that was written for a KDE4 env
<_Groo_> the paste is pwd protected
<_Groo_> nvm i was logged off :P
<_Groo_> nah, still cant access it
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: labels?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: on trello
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: no I don't think so, just comments are usually fine
<Riddell> kubotu: newversion kdevelop 4.7.1
<kubotu> https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1417659
<shadeslayer> yofel: I don't suppose you know of a reprepro command to cleanup things?
<shadeslayer> jibbers christ
<shadeslayer> reprepro sourcemissing | awk '{ print $4 }' | awk -F '/' '{ print $5}' | awk -F'_' '{ print $1 }'
<yofel> shadeslayer: no, and that looks seriously scary XD
<soee> hiho, someone working on KDE Applications 14.12.2 ?
<koftes> hi
<koftes> Network Manager / KWallet went crazy out of the blue, and Network Manager stopped connecting to my wlan.  When I try to open the connection settings it says "No agents were available for this request".
<koftes> No other error information.  Any ideas?
<shadeslayer> probably best ask in #kde-devel or some KDE support channel
#kubuntu-devel 2015-02-04
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ngaio> good morning! Where can I find a list of packages in the current daily image? I'm interested to know if it includes Qt 5.4 and PyQt 5.4, because I'm developing an application using them
<lordievader> ngaio: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/20150204/vivid-desktop-amd64.manifest
<lordievader> ngaio: It has Qt5.3.2.
<lordievader> ngaio: And Python3-PyQt5 5.4
<ngaio> my application is with python 3
<ngaio> but I guess I will not be able to target any of the Qt 5.4 features
<ScottK> ngaio: I think it's likely we'll move to 5.4 before release.
<ngaio> ScottK, thanks very much, that's good to know :-)
<soee> good morning
<sitter> engage disco logging http://people.ubuntu.com/~apachelogger/screencasts/vokoscreen-2015-02-04_08-32-06.mkv
<joern> hi everyone
<joern> I'm trying to generate LXQt techpreview isos and I'm using SDDM. The problem is that the current configuration of casper/SDDM defaults to plasma.desktop... https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/utopic/casper/utopic/view/head:/scripts/casper-bottom/15autologin
<joern> How could this be fixed?
<sitter> joern: as seen in line 78 perhaps
<joern> that could be an interim solution, but for the future it would be good to have a better solution
<joern> as far as I know, there is nothing like a /etc/sddm.conf.d/ folder where I could just drop in a config to override the /etc/sddm.conf?
<sitter> joern: nope
<sitter> there is a feature request for that though
<joern> sounds fine
<sitter> https://github.com/sddm/sddm/issues/217
<sitter> d_ed: ^ :P
<joern> that would be pretty awesome
<joern> so I will copy/symlink the .desktop file for vivid, but I hope that a better solution will exist in 15.10 series :D
<ovidiu-florin> can someone please fix GRUB in vivid? and let it know we are Kubuntu, and NOT Ubuntu?
<ovidiu-florin> or tell me where to fix it myself
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: as I understand it, if we change the hard-coding, Bad Stuff ensues
<valorie> :(
<valorie> I hate seeing that too
<ovidiu-florin> where are the settings for this found?
<ovidiu-florin> I'd like to take a look
<sitter> GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR
<sitter> the problem is that the distributor as such is in fact ubuntu, what is needed is a way to override the displayname and only the displayname
<sitter> e.g. one of the worst fallouts of changing GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR was that install/update-grub wanted to use the UEFI firmware for the distributor, alas, there is no firmware for kubuntu but only ubuntu
<sitter> so really what is needed is a completely different system to say that the name of the installation is XY while leaving the actual distribution type untouched
<sitter> anyway, cjwatson is the guy to talk to about this
<joern> just another thing: is there a way to get more informations about Ubiquity? ubiquity kde_ui isn't starting, apport doesn't complains about a crash, --debug doesn't make a difference
<sitter> joern: /var/log/installer or some such
<joern> the only error message after a lot of mount points: "umount: /run/udisks/inhibit-polkit: not mounted
<sitter> also --debug possibly only prints to that log file there (or syslog at the most), it certainly doesn't use stderr/stdout
<ovidiu-florin> sitter: this guy? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/C._J._Watson
<joern> there is not even a log file :-/
<sitter> ovidiu-florin: yes :P...
<sitter> ovidiu-florin: he idles in #ubuntu-devel
<joern> ah okay
<Riddell> morning
<ovidiu-florin> Morning
<Riddell> whee I'm famous http://www.mylinuxrig.com/post/109989807768/the-linux-setup-jonathan-riddell-kubuntu
<Riddell> answered that about 4 months ago
<sitter> Launchpad encountered an error during the following operation: copying a package.  qtwebkit-opensource-src 5.4.0-0ubuntu1~utopic1~ppa10 in utopic (qtwebkit-opensource-src_5.4.0.orig.tar.xz already exists in destination archive with different contents.)
<claydoh> will there be 4.14.3  (or 14.12 if  that is even possibe?) for Utopic?   
<Riddell> 14.12 is nearly there needs someone to finish it off, it's in kubuntu-ppa/next-staging (I think)
<Riddell> but that's for utopic-next users
<Riddell> sitter said it should be split for utopic plasma 4 users
<Riddell> alas I'm currently busy on another project so don't have much time
<Riddell> Mirv, mitya57: is there an packaging for qtwebengine or is that todo?
<Mirv> Riddell: I think no-one is working on that, lisandro mentioned (if I recall correctly) a huge amount of bundled libraries et cetera that would need work and he wouldn't be doing it. so packaging for it welcome to Debian.
<Riddell> thanks Mirv 
<sitter> Riddell: wrt to stage guessing ... I propose that we move forward with 3 named stages stage-frameworks stage-plasma stage-apps
<Riddell> sitter: that shoulds nicer, but somehow I don't think we should spend too long setting it up since it'll all be unnecessary for vivid
<claydoh> Riddell: thanks!
<sitter> Riddell: we'll be staging for vivid
<lordievader> Hey Riddell, ovidiu-florin. How are you guys?
<ovidiu-florin> wet
<ovidiu-florin> I got a flat shoe
<ovidiu-florin> and it's raining
<Riddell> sitter: but we can go back to the normal staging ppa for that, no need to have next ppas
<Riddell> hi lordievader, get back ok?
<Riddell> "He’s also the least fiddle-y KDE user I’ve ever interviewed." I wonder what that means http://www.mylinuxrig.com/post/109989807768/the-linux-setup-jonathan-riddell-kubuntu
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: that you only use Konsole
<sitter> Riddell: no we can't because we still might be staging apps and frameworks and plasma all at the same time with different target destinations
<ovidiu-florin> and don't over customize your KDE
<sitter> the benefit of having multiple stages is that we can a) control the dependencies more tightly, e.g. build against archive frameworks rather than whatever we are staging at the same time b) copy everything from a stage to the destination even when the destinations are different
<lordievader> Riddell: I did. FOSDEM was very nice :)
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Rain ain't good.
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: we didn't take a picture together :(
 * Riddell blogs http://wire.kubuntu.org/?p=210
 * sitter whines about qtwebkit building forever and ever
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: True, next year better?
<sitter> or ya know, akademy
<ovidiu-florin> sitter: are you comming to Akademy?
<sitter> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnoJdK8cmwQ
<sitter> svn info   0.000000   0.000000   0.050000 (  1.391895)
<sitter> svn up   0.000000   0.010000   0.060000 (  1.670043)
<sitter> ..
<ovidiu-florin> sbivol_: are you around?
<sitter> Riddell: releaseme caching is gonna be a major pain in the bum
<ovidiu-florin> sitter: are you using KMail?
<sitter> no
<sitter> haven't used it since the 4.x port
<Riddell> sitter: d_ed wonders if you can turn on the apt settings that allows file overwrites when using kubuntu-ci, it's what we do for release-upgrades, and kubuntu-ci is going to have file overlaps by design
<sitter> I dont think you can turn it on per apt origin, so we'd have to enable it globally which seems a bit meh
<sitter> on a related note we'd then have to explicitly disable it again as part of the overwrite checks xD
<sitter> anyway, overwrites should not happen in daily or weekly
<sitter> if they do that's a bug that needs sorting in the packaging anyway
<Riddell> sitter: he just found some
<sitter> Riddell: reportttttttttt
<Riddell> sitter: where?
<sitter> there is a flaw in the current way things work though, say an overwrite arises from 1git1  to 1git2 where git is master and in fact tracking 2 not 1, so the relationship at the time of the conflict is <<1git2, now if there is a tarball release 1.1 that'd be greater than 1git1 but still carry the conflict rendering the relationship pointless as now the relationship would need to be << 1.1gitN which we can't represent
<sitter> Riddell: in here, or the list or somewhere
<Riddell> sitter: https://paste.kde.org/pu3z7pmmu
<Riddell> sitter: https://paste.kde.org/pbgwvndkq
<sitter> ah yes
<sitter> Riddell: those need legitimate force overwrites
<sitter> fallout from buggy packaging
<Riddell> tsk, silly packagers
<sitter> all ur fault anyway
<Riddell> kfunk: ScottK: I verified the fixes for bug 1415451 now it needs someone to move it to -release
<ubottu> bug 1415451 in kdevplatform (Ubuntu Utopic) "Subversion plugin still not being shipped" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1415451
<Riddell> kfunk_: ↑
<kfunk_> uhm, wut?
<kfunk_> was disconnected the last minutes
<kfunk> Riddell: ^ -- what do you want to show me? :)
<yofel> kfunk: [13:16:42] <Riddell> kfunk: ScottK: I verified the fixes for bug 1415451 now it needs someone to move it to -release
<ubottu> bug 1415451 in kdevplatform (Ubuntu Utopic) "Subversion plugin still not being shipped" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1415451
<kfunk> awsm
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<sgclark> hiyas
<BluesKaj> hi sgclark,  what's up today?
<sgclark> not much
<lordievader> Hey sgclark, how are you doing?
<BluesKaj> looking at installing 15.04 on this old desktop, but I think I'll wait til the VDs and activity problems are fixed
<sgclark> hi lordievader, doing ok, yourself?
<lordievader> sgclark: Okayish, having some problems with Plasma5 + an ancient nvidia chip.
<sgclark> hehe I have been having issues with plasma5 and a newer nvidia chip
 * sgclark curses at nvidia
 * lordievader curses nvidia too
<soee> sgclark: nvidia-prime does not work at all atm if you have optimus :)
<soee> im on default intel gpu liek a month now i think
<lordievader> Intel GPU's are lovely. sure they don't pack any real power but they do ~allways work.
<sgclark> I am using nvidia but I can no longer live on the edge. booting to black screens on production machine is not good :(
<lordievader> With the Nvidia driver I get a black screen + mouse cursor.
<santa_> hi all
<sgclark> yeah
<lordievader> Luckily it ain't my "work" machine.
<santa_> Riddell: no libnm release in plasma 5.2.0
<santa_> ?
<Riddell> santa_: it's moved to frameworks#
<BluesKaj> this old and 2 core with 6G ram and nvidia 8400gs pcie runs very nicely on 14.10 and plasma 4 , on second thought, why do i want to muck that up ? :)
<Riddell> now called networkmanager-qt
<BluesKaj> and=amd
<santa_> Riddell: ah, thanks
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Because plasma5 is new and fancy. And you want to test it out and find bugs to improve the KDE software?
<BluesKaj> lordievader, I'm already testing 15.04 on yje laptop
<BluesKaj> the
<Riddell> you know it's 10 years since kubuntu started, I can't help but feel we should do something to mark it, like a series of interviews or a history story or something
<lordievader> Riddell: Nice interview (the hacker public radio one) :)
<sgclark> Riddell: wow nice
<Riddell> oh thanks, I still need to work on my public speaking, I'm too fast and not pronounced enough
<lordievader> Is it mentioned on the website?
<Riddell> is what mentioned on what website?
<lordievader> The 10 year birthday of Kubuntu.
<sitter> Riddell: svn caching ... we could maintain a cache that is linked through svn (i.e. recursive checkout): this has the advantage of only needing to do one svn up in any run of tarme (and some random repo queries), it does have the disadvantage that the initial cache needs to be created sequetially which takes about 10 seconds per language for kde/workspace so that's somewhere around 20 minutes for the initial cache run (no time stats on updates yet)
<Riddell> sitter: it currently takes 3-4 hours to run the plasma release script so 20 minutes if it saves a couple of hours off that is super
<Riddell> lordievader: nope, I've not throught of any way to mark it
<lordievader> Some kind of a banner?
<lordievader> Perhaps ahoneybun can design something nice.
<Riddell> artist skills
<sitter> Riddell: the other option is to have the cache directories not linked (i.e. maintain them as invididual checkouts per language): this has the advtange of being able to massively thread the initial cache generation, disadvantage being that we'd need multiple svn ups. one svn up takes apparently somewhere between 1 second and 2 seconds (just the query) so all in all that'd be some 2 minutes spent svn upping for each run of tarme, initial caching is 
<sitter> pretty much as fast as the network IO is as we'd simply checkout on some >=5 threads at the same time such that the query slowness of svn doesn't matter anymore
<sitter> oh, actually, on second thought we'd also thread the svn ups
<sitter> totally hadn't thought of that
<sitter> so I think that option actually might be better
<sitter> it reenforces my point though that the plasma meta script should be written in ruby and used as a highlevel replacement for tarme rather than ontop of tarme
<sitter> that way one run of the plasma meta script will do the massively threaded svn up, instead of having it done once per tarme call, of which there appear to be a few
<Riddell> could you make a python library to access tarme please
<sitter> you really don't want to be happy do you? :P
<sitter> anyway, as I was saying in my mail it might be very much a possibility to not have you write anything in the script because what your script does is call tarme with different arguments
<sitter> one could just as well define a config format for that
<Riddell> it also does some stuff like remove unnecessary tars
<Riddell> so it would need the right arguments to be available
<sitter> so you'd have a config somewhere that goes... release kde/workspace from trunk && release frameworks/kittens from trunk && release kde/playground/jellyfish from stable
<sitter> Riddell: where does it meddle with tars?
<sitter> the script is just one giant hack on insufficient feature backing, that's all :P
<sitter> it's an abomination before god, that's what it is
<Riddell> rm kwindowsaddons* -rf
<Riddell> sed -i '/kwindowsaddons/d' $VERSION-release-data
<Riddell> it just asks for kde/workspace then it removes kwindowsaddons cos we don't want it, and it removes baloo cos it has a different version number
<sitter> ah
<sitter> well
<Riddell> I agree with you
<sitter> without any code one could do the opposite :P
<sitter> but yeah, excluding things also sounds like a sensible thing
<Riddell> it just needs the arguments to be able to do all that
<sitter> yeah, that's cheap though
<sitter> svn based releases also work with the stuff I landed 2 weeks ago btw
<sitter> needs manual config definition though
<Riddell> and then god will be happy and can go and care about more useful things like sorting out those waring religions
<sitter> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10053648/
<sitter> not quite sure about the DSL, but that's the general concept anyway
<Riddell> lovely
<soee> Riddell: any info about 14.12.2 apps ?
<soee> *for vivid
<Riddell> soee: sorry I'm too busy to make packages currently, it'll need someone else to step up for them
<soee> Riddell: ok, thanks
<soee> BluesKaj: ping
<santa_> Riddell: hm, just another simple question: if I want to offer you my siduction specific changes (if any is interesting) whats's the better branch to make my packages kubuntu_unstable or kubuntu_vivid_archive?
<BluesKaj> soee, pong
<soee> BluesKaj: can you confirm that in current Plasma 5 in Vivid, notifications show up liek ~250px from bottom of the screen not like before in lower right corner ?
<Riddell> santa_: I guess it depends if the change is for released software or master branches, kubuntu_vivid_archive is probably best in general
<BluesKaj> soee, hang on, need boot the laptop
<santa_> Riddell: released software, so kubuntu_vivid_archive? if see my change is already included in kubuntu_unstable, should I refrain to send you back my changes?
<BluesKaj> soee, , notifications here show a large dialog box on the lower right that is quite readable , if that's what you mean
<soee> BluesKaj: im not usre why but for bye they are on the right side (screen edge) but not newar bottom edge but moved to top like 250px
<Riddell> santa_: if they're needed for the stable software then I guess you can still give us the patch or tell us to merge it from kubuntu_unstable
<sitter> s/merge/cherry-pick
<santa_> great, I will do another rebuild and try to send you back the changes if I have time
<BluesKaj> soee, could be a difference in gpu behaviours , mine's an intel 4000 with i915 driver on a laptop
<soee> strange
<santa_> another thing, could any of you log into alioth and symlink the libnm-qt repository?
<santa_> ...so it would be available in git://anonscm.debian.org/pkg-kde/frameworks/libnm-qt.git
<shadeslayer> is libnm-qt a framework?
<shadeslayer> huh, I guess
<shadeslayer> sitter: halp http://dci.pangea.pub/job/plasma/job/kservice_source_unstable/8/console
<sitter> santa_: it's not called libnm-qt
<sitter> shadeslayer: 01:02:57 patch: **** Can't rename file src/kbuildsycoca/CMakeLists.txt to .pc/kubuntu_rename-application-menu-file.diff/src/kbuildsycoca/CMakeLists.txt : Operation not permitted
<shadeslayer> yus
<shadeslayer> dafuq is that
<shadeslayer> oh
<shadeslayer> ohh
<shadeslayer> I think I know
<shadeslayer> stupid schroot fstab probably
<santa_> sitter: oh, I see, thanks
<shadeslayer> sitter:  14:20:25 up 96 days, 22:33,  1 user,  load average: 0.48, 0.60, 0.68 :D
<shadeslayer> but I had to reboot the bugger
<sitter> Riddell: ../tarme.rb --origin stable --version 1 kde/workspace/plasma-desktop  22,92s user 2,99s system 44% cpu 57,663 total
<sitter> shadeslayer: there's been like 300 security updates in that time frame :O
<shadeslayer> probably
<shadeslayer> I just never bothered rebooting it
<shadeslayer> but now I have
 * sitter throttles bandwith
<sitter> you know, I should have threaded l10n sooner, even without cache it's like 300 times faster
<sitter> shadeslayer: u my hero for suggesting that
<shadeslayer> :3
<shadeslayer> out of curiosity, how is it faster with GIL in place? or are you using something else
<sitter> Riddell: for comparision this is at 400kib/s without cache ../tarme.rb --origin stable --version 1 kde/workspace/plasma-desktop  36,66s user 15,99s system 25% cpu 3:28,41 total
<sitter> shadeslayer: svn is forked anyway
<sitter> all the threading does is allow for 5 concurrent svn checkouts
<sitter> well, svn info/ svn ls / svn checkout / svn update
<sitter> and the establishing of svn connections is the costly thing
<sitter> any of those without content transfer takes between 1 and 2 seconds on my system
<shadeslayer> sitter: wait so, when you thread svn info and svn ls , it establishes 2 parallel connections running at the same time?
<sitter> theres' 108 languages, so even if there were just svn ups and nothing else that'd be some 2 minutes doing sequential update calls
<santa_> no kubuntu_vivid_archive branch for kpackage
<shadeslayer> wait, no, that's obvious
<sitter> shadeslayer: yes, well, see backlog
<shadeslayer> ok
<shadeslayer> will do
<sitter> that of course only works if the actual cache artifacts are unconnected
<sitter> i.e. not part of the same checkout
<sitter> otherwise svn would lock the repo preventing you from threading access
<shadeslayer> mmm
<santa_> ugh, nevermind
<BluesKaj_> ok , installing 15.05 on a partition beside 14.10 on the old desktop, now we'll see if there are any nvidia probs after reboot...in about 10mins
<BluesKaj_> err 15.04...never get used to this laptop KB , it's offset somehow
<lordievader> BluesKaj_: Good luck ;)
<BluesKaj_> when I'm using the desktop it's wireless KB that sits in my lap 
<BluesKaj_> oh my finished installing already , that was quick
<ovidiu-florin> Kdevelop 4.7.1 was released 2 days ago. I don't see it in https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/next-backports/+packages?field.name_filter=kdevelop&field.status_filter=&field.series_filter= how does it get added? Manually by a human? or automatic by some bot?
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: it would need to be done manually
<Riddell> needs packaged in vivid then backported to kubuntu-ppa/backports (not next-backports, it's not kf5)
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: packaged and uploaded manually? or just click on something that makes it available there?
<BluesKaj_> that's something new, the installer asked for my password before continuing/finishing the installation
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: packaged and uploaded manually
<Riddell> ovidiu-florin: it's not part of kubuntu ci (which is only for kf5 stuff)
<Riddell> BluesKaj_: oh? what are you installing?
<ovidiu-florin> is there a wiki page on Kubuntu CI?
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: ^
<ovidiu-florin> on/about*
<Riddell> I don't think so, it's all in harald's head
<BluesKaj_> Riddell, 15.04 on my old desktop from last wednesday's daily image 
<BluesKaj_> and I have a desktop ...now to configure everything 
<BluesKaj_> bbl
<BluesKaj> ok , 15.04 on the desktop, so far so good
<Riddell> yay
<Riddell> assuming you managed to unlock it during the install :)
<BluesKaj> Riddell:  is that why it asked for my pwd?
<BluesKaj> ubiquity that is
<Riddell> BluesKaj: maybe, was it a full screen request?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> iirc :)
<Riddell> that'll be it then
<Riddell> simple to fix just needs someone to add the settings to kubuntu-settings
<sgclark> Riddell: I am working on the kdepim items now.. What else needs to be done?
<Riddell> sgclark: kdelibs
<Riddell> and kde-runtime I think
<Riddell> all the same as kdepim
<Riddell> new versions with kde applications
<sgclark> ok
<Riddell> thanks :)
<BluesKaj> would be nice if the theme/colour downloader was fixed in system settings 
<_Groo_> Riddell: can you test if you cna change date/time in systemsettings _> locale > date/time?
<_Groo_> Riddell: it hangs on ci
<_Groo_> Riddell: prolly something to do with systemd
<_Groo_> Riddell: or a packaging error
<Riddell> polkit more like
<Riddell> _Groo_: yes I can change the date fine
<_Groo_> Riddell: does it ask for a password?
<Riddell> nope
<_Groo_> humpf...
<_Groo_> here is just freezes solid after i click apply
<_Groo_> i enable ntp just to test and it freezes
<_Groo_> can you try that?
<_Groo_> kcmshell5 clock
<_Groo_> its broken in ci
<_Groo_> cant change the date/time or enable/disable ntp, it just freezes till i kill it
<Riddell> kcmshell5 clock works for me
<_Groo_> vivid? 
<Riddell> yep
<_Groo_> might be one of those bugs that go away once you upgrade
<_Groo_> i cant debug whats wrong :(
<Riddell> you could also check if all the polkit packages are instaled
<Riddell> https://paste.kde.org/pyf4cg3xq
<_Groo_> https://paste.kde.org/p6cudzfwv/j55vat
<_Groo_> it works with unity-control-center
<_Groo_> so something in kf5 just hangs
<_Groo_> oh well
<_Groo_> Riddell: ping
<_Groo_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/CdfbUJly
<_Groo_> Riddell: do you get this ^ in vivid if you run it through krunner?
#kubuntu-devel 2015-02-05
<lordievader> Good mornining
<Riddell> morning
<lordievader> Hey Riddell, how are you doing?
<Riddell> mostly awesome thanks lordievader 
<Riddell> tsdgeos: if I ssh into a phone running ubuntu touch can I start a program through ssh and have it show on the phone screen? 
<tsdgeos> Riddell: yes (at least in devel mode)
<Riddell> tsdgeos: what's the magic I need to do? I've set the MIR_SERVER env variable, do I need to do some Mir equivalent of xhost + ?
<yofel> moin
<Riddell> hi yofel 
<tsdgeos> Riddell: webbrowser-app --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/webbrowser-app.desktop
<Riddell> interesting, what does that do tsdgeos?
<lordievader> Riddell: Nice good to hear :)
<tsdgeos> Riddell: make it work :P
<tsdgeos> Riddell: i have no idea, i'm not the systems architect, you'll have to read the code
<sitter> #outofcoffee
 * sitter goes crying in corner
<valorie> kubotu: coffee for sitter, stat!
<yofel> kubotu: order a big mug of java for sitter
 * kubotu slides a big mug of java down the bar to sitter
<sitter> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5A-vz8ptNU
<yofel> XD
<soee_> any idea how to fix this: tomahawk: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libtomahawk.so.0.8.2: undefined symbol: _ZN6Lucene12LuceneObject5cloneEN5boost10shared_ptrIS0_EE ?
<BluesKaj> Greetings folks
<BluesKaj>  hope the scrollbar width is globally adjustable soon, it's rather thin for large screens ...looks cool etc, but very impractical
<BluesKaj> on 15.04 plasma 5.2 
<soee_> :)
<BluesKaj> hey soee, I'm getting a lot of freeze ups here, how about you ?
<soee> BluesKaj: not a single one :)
<soee> at my work PC i had 2 freezes but they were related to PhpStorm IDE that uses Java
<soee> but im impressed how smooth whole system works withouot propriety nvidia drivers
<soee> just amazing, not earing in videos, hdmi etc.
<soee> *tearing
<sitter> earrings \o/
<soee> :~)
<soee> sitter: any thoughts @ the tomahawk problem ?
<sitter> nope
<BluesKaj> no tearing here, the 331 drivers sems fine on vbideos and opengl 3.1 idsno worse for freeze ups than 2.0
<sitter> soee: is that tomahawk from a package?
<BluesKaj> err video
<soee> sitter: from their ppa, but i used Utopic builds as there is not Vivid yet /opt/spotify/spotify-client/Data/resources.zip/_linux
<soee> ups, this one: https://launchpad.net/~tomahawk/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<soee> BluesKaj: on my laptop with optimus it was just terrible - tearing
<soee> have noidea ow it behaves on single nvidia card
<sitter> that'd be the cause then :P
<soee> sitter: but it has to be fied by tha tomahawk packagers ?
<ovidiu-florin> http://www.toodarkpark.org/computers/humor/shoot-self-in-foot.html for developers :D
<sitter> it probably just needs to be built for vivid
<sitter> vivid suppsoedly got a new lucene that isn't binary compatible
<sitter> or you know
<sitter> someone could update the tomahawk in vivid
<sitter> ubottu: info tomahawk vivid
<sitter> bot hates me
<soee> :)
<soee> vivid has 0.7 version
<soee> *tomahawk version
<sitter> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tomahawk
<sitter> terribly out of date
<soee> yes
<sitter> someone should fix that ;)
<soee> fix the tomahawk package in ubuntu ?
 * BluesKaj sticks with vlc, my needs are simple
<sgclark> morning
<lordievader> Hey sgclark, how are you doing.
<Riddell> hola sgclark 
<sgclark> hi lordievaderand Riddell
<sgclark> sec RiddellI have an odd error with kdepim
<Riddell> uh oh
<sgclark> err it will be a few, forgot I rebooted since
<sgclark> it is failing on a link
<Riddell> a link?
<Riddell> what is failing?
<sgclark> Riddell: also I created new repos in debian git under kde-applications and pushed to master, do I need to also create a branch or? and I am putting in ninjas, this correct? sorry I am rusty heh
<Riddell> sgclark: yeah I guess you can also make kubuntu_vivid_archive branches
<Riddell> sgclark: put it anywhere you like to convince yourself it compiles and installs and runs then upload to the archive
<sgclark> unfortunately my pc was locking up and I had to reboot, the build log is empty so I have to build again to get exact error, a private lib is trying to link to another lib and failing. Interestingly the lib does exist within kdepim itself. Googling it came up empty
<sgclark> Riddell: also is someone working on 14.4.5? I noticed the tarballs are up. After I finish my current list of course.
<Riddell> I've also had my laptop lock up a few times recently :(
<Riddell> maybe I should stop recommending vivid to people
<sgclark> :(
<Riddell> there is no 14.4.5 is there?
<Riddell> there is Applications and Platform 4.14.3 but I don't think we have any use of that
<sgclark> mm perhap I messed up versions,
<Riddell> there is  Applications 14.12.2 which would be nice to have packaged and backported
<Riddell> the versions do get confusing
<BluesKaj> Riddell, I had 2 lockups today so far and it's only 8:26AM
<sgclark> gah yeah right, so confusing
<Riddell> hmm
<sgclark> Riddell: ok after I finish these straggelers I will work on that
<sgclark> Riddell: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10073764/
<Riddell> sgclark: probably libcalendarsupportcollectionpage.so.4 needs added to a .install file
<sgclark> Riddell: err that makes sense. sorry for the noise lol
<Riddell> :)
<Riddell> tsdgeos: if I have a simple qt5 test app which is just a QLabel should I be able to run it on an ubuntu touch phone?  currently I seem to be able to run it but it doesn't display anything
<tsdgeos> i don't think you can run QWidgets
<tsdgeos> hmmm
<tsdgeos> or maybe they show i remember a funny thing when running qmlscene without any parameter
<tsdgeos> Riddell: but don't spect QWidget apps to be supported
<tsdgeos> Riddell: yeah qmlscene --desktop_file_hint=/usr/share/applications/webbrowser-app.desktop works fine
<tsdgeos> for a definition of fine
<Riddell> woo trippy, shows some file manager thing and lots of noise
<tsdgeos> Riddell: are you on vivid? or rtm?
<tsdgeos> on vivid shows perfectly fine here
<Riddell> vivid
<tsdgeos> weird
<tsdgeos> ubuntu-device-flash ubuntu-system --channel devel-proposed
<tsdgeos> is what i use
<soee> what is the new icons status for libreoffice ?
<Riddell> needs someone to finish off the script that converts the wiki page to the actual icons
<Riddell> then submit it to libreoffice
<Riddell> probably not too hard to do
<BluesKaj> ok 3rd lockup, trying to close system settings seems to be the action that locks upmy desktop, I'm able to to the 2nd VT/TTY, ctl+alt +F1 id unresponsive as is the return to the desktop ctl+alt+F7 and up from the TTY
<BluesKaj> but i had to reboot restarting sddm just says it's already running 
<BluesKaj> sorry for the poor spelling and sentence sructure 
<BluesKaj> err staructure :)
<soee> BluesKaj: what section in System Settinge have you been viewing ?
<Quintasan> Riddell: Where is this script at?
<Riddell> Quintasan: which script?
<Quintasan> The one for libreoffice that needs finishing
<BluesKaj> soee, it happened again when trying to close system settings colours, but this time I was able to log back in from the VT by restarting sddm
<soee> BluesKaj: try to reproduce it and file a bug please :)
<Riddell> Quintasan: http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/update-icons2.py  is what I half finished before I got distracted
<Quintasan> Okay
<Quintasan> Riddell: about ktron/ksnakeduel
<Quintasan> I
<Riddell> Quintasan: it takes the wiki page text and tries to copy the right files into the right place http://starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/breeze-icons.wiki
<sgclark> Riddell: did we write git-buildpackage-ppa? it is being annoying. If it fails initially it will fail silently again due to the tmp folder already exists. It needs to delete it if it does not want it there...
<Riddell> sgclark: yofel did that I think, it was working fine for me then he made some changes and it likes to fail now
<Riddell> sgclark: you may want to revert back to the last version I committed :)
<sgclark> ok
<BluesKaj> soee, well, now it won't reproduce the lockup :)
<sgclark> woah what is up with the version on kde-runtime, no wonder I am so darn confused
<sgclark> workspace rather
<Riddell> does workspace still exist?
<Riddell> no it doesn't
<Riddell> sgclark: what are you looking at?
<sgclark> Riddell: http://download.kde.org/stable/applications/14.12.1/src/kde-workspace-4.11.15.tar.xz
<sgclark> working on kdelibs atm tho, just stumbled on it
<Quintasan> Riddell: Two solution to the ktron/ksnake problem
<Quintasan> Get rid of ksnakeduel package altogether - no difference from Debian
<Quintasan> OR convince upstream to rename the source to ktron and files inside either to ksnake or kdesnake, whichever they want
<Riddell> sgclark: interesting, however you can ignore it since we don't have kde-workspace in the archive now (we have plasma 5 instead)
<Quintasan> The latter one will probably require more time.
<Riddell> Quintasan: I was hoping to fix it upstream
<Riddell> it's very unsatisfying having it called 3 different things upstream and of course packagers get it confused
<Quintasan> It makes sense but I'm very afraid of "let us try contact the developer of ktron"
<Riddell> I don't think there is one
<Riddell> just use the kdegames list
<Quintasan> Three people are listed in the header of ktron
<Riddell> rdieter_work I think was the person who got it renamed before
<Riddell> but having the old name(s) still around is messy and leads to the divergance we now have between debian and kubuntu
<Quintasan> Riddell: http://pastebin.com/0XyKUdCc
<Quintasan> I think doing it like this would sort all our or problems
<Riddell> Quintasan: nearly but eek no
<Riddell> Quintasan: tron is a trademark and the current state is to remove enough of the trademark to keep red hat reviewers happy
<Riddell> Quintasan: so don't add it back :)
<Quintasan> But it's already named ktron and we ship it, what's the point?
<Riddell> Quintasan: it used to be ktron and it was half changed to the mix it is now
<Riddell> so finish the change is the way
<Quintasan> Bloody hell.
<Quintasan> I see.
<Riddell> I'd propose "snakeduel" but "ksnake" would work too
<lordievader> sgclark: Whoo, I fixed my nvidia + plasma5 problem. I installed a slightly newer version of the 304 driver than the one that is availble from the archive. Time to config 15.04 :D
<Riddell> lordievader: :)
<Quintasan> bah
<Quintasan> Sent.
<soee> lordievader: what problem ?
<Quintasan> s/ktron/ksnakeduel
<Quintasan> s/kdesnake/ksnake
<Quintasan> And we should be fine
<Riddell> Quintasan: yep
<lordievader> soee: nouveau being very buggy and the nvidia driver from the archive resulted in a black screen + mouse cursor.
<Riddell> Quintasan: nothing at http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-games-devel&r=1&b=201502&w=2 ?
<soee> v.v
<Quintasan> Riddell: It's probably moderated or I need to subscribe first...
<Quintasan> Eh.
<Riddell> yeah you'd need to subscribe
<Quintasan> Oh, not really, it awaits approval only
<Quintasan> http://lists.kde.org/?l=kde-games-devel&m=142023459425411
<Quintasan> hue
<Riddell> wow I have no memory of that
<sgclark> lordievader: wow nice, where is this driver?
<lordievader> Hmm, after a bit of testing I spoke to soon. KWin with the opengl backend still gives problems. I guess it is XRender for this machine.
<yofel> Riddell, sgclark: what problems do you still have with git-buildpackage-ppa? (It does not behave the same as the bzr one if you expect that - intentionally)
<sgclark> yofel: only in that if it fails once, it will fail silently again due to the tmp folder exists. I delete said folder and it runs as expected
<yofel> re-running should also fix it. From what I see gbp cleans up what's in the way - but still fails. Then when you try again it works
<yofel> a bit annoying indeed
<sgclark> ahh, did not try re running
<yofel> (might be because we're not using it the "official" way, but we don't want upstream code in debian git)
<sgclark> gotcha
<Quintasan> Riddell: Uh, mind if I rewrite that or refactor it?
<soee> LibreOffice has not PL interface ?
<Quintasan> I has
<Quintasan> bleh
<Quintasan> It has
<Quintasan> Install libreoffice-l10n-pl
<soee> ah indeed, why it is not installed by defautl when system locale is PL ?
<soee> do i need ny special package for spell checking ?
<Quintasan> It either didn't fix on CD or you did not enable downloading packages while installing
<Quintasan> soee: dunno if it's going to pull it or not but install mythes-pl myspell-pl hyphen-pl
<Riddell> Quintasan: go ahead
<Riddell> Quintasan: what are you talking about?
<soee> in System Settings where we have spell checing section there are no entries related to Polish
<Quintasan> Riddell: soee says that there is no Polish locale for LibreOffice installed by default even if the locale is set to Polish
<Quintasan> soee: LibreOffice has it's own spellchecking settings
<soee> hmm
<Riddell> Quintasan: I've no idea how that works alas, I'd expect language-pack-pl to depend on the right stuff, but maybe it doesn't
<Quintasan> I dabbled in that magic some time ago but now I don't know if that works
<yofel> wouldn't libreoffice be part of the main language pack as it's stripped?
<Quintasan> soee: Install language-pack-pl
<Riddell> we need to get kde-l10n updated more importantly
<soee> Quintasan: language-pack-kde-pl ?
<Quintasan> no
<Quintasan> language-pack-pl
<soee> ok
<Quintasan> Riddell: let me check if I got this right, I'm supposed to map from Breeze to LO? for example actions/toolbar/document-print.svg -> cmd/lc_print.png using ksvgtopng ?
<Riddell> Quintasan: yep
<Riddell> well ksvgtopng5 :)
<Riddell> the script does a checkout or a pull of the git at https://github.com/NitruxSA/plasma-next-icons.git
<Riddell> and puts the icons into cmd/foo.png
<Riddell> as lc_ and sc_
<yofel> Riddell: btw. could you please sponsor libkdegames from git when you have time? That didn't get uploaded with the rest of the 14.12.0 packages
<soee> oh nice http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-15-04-to-Launch-with-Linux-Kernel-3-19-Most-Likely-472239.shtml 
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> yofel: You don't happen to know if UserBase is powered by MediaWiki?
<Riddell> Quintasan: it is
<Quintasan> Splendid.
<yofel> right ^^
<Riddell> I had to just download the text manually I think
<yofel> Riddell: is there a reason why the last 9 calligra uploads are not in bzr?
<yofel> (ok 8 without the nc rebuild)
<yofel> Riddell: I just added a breaks/replace in bzr, please merge with the archive when you get to it
<sgclark> Riddell: nepomuk is still banished right?
<sgclark> nm seems I still had libsoprano-dev and shared-desktop-ontologies in my chroot so it built support, I have now removed them.
<Riddell> yep nepomuk dead
<soee> BluesKaj: ping
<BluesKaj> soee, pong
<soee> Wayland should replace x11 ?
<soee> or X i think
<BluesKaj> yeah X, that's the rumour , but I have no idea when 
<BluesKaj> seems like there's a lot of talk, but not much action
<soee> what is the main difference ?
<soee> performance ?
<soee> modern code ?
<BluesKaj> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=x_wayland_situation&num=1
<BluesKaj> that's an old article
<soee> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ux-WCpNvRFM
<soee> much smoother experance on wayland
<soee> Riddell: do you know is Wayland officaily released ?
<BluesKaj> are you goiung to give it a try? Xwayland is available which is probly just an e\mulater running on X
<soee> BluesKaj: i would like to see it in action but i can't break my laptop :)
<soee> im curious whats the current status of it - integration with our system etc
<BluesKaj> soee, wayland has a chat here on freenode , but I'm looking at their website first http://wayland.freedesktop.org/
<yofel> soee: wayland is out for a while already, we have 1.6.1 in the archive
<yofel> soee: but as with X11, it's not really useful if you don't have something that actually uses it
<yofel> and kwin_wayland isn't finished yet
<soee> yofel: kwin_wayland its a package to integrate it - kwin + waylad ?
<yofel> it's kwin that uses the wayland protocol to do the window management and rendering, same how kwin_x11 uses x
<yofel> there's some instructions how to run kde4 inside weston in some old blog post from mgraesslin. (I'm pretty sure that won't work with plasma5)
<BluesKaj> bah!, was downloading some attached photos and the desktop froze again
<soee> :D
<BluesKaj> soee, wayland does look interesting ..think I'll look into it some more later
<soee> BluesKaj: yup its worth waiting i think
<BluesKaj> git clone only works about 50
<BluesKaj> 5% of the time IME
<BluesKaj> err50%
<soee> uhm ?
<soee> ok i did some cleanup, removed kmail, knotes, kaddressbook, kaggregator etc ;)
<BluesKaj> something always breaks during the install
<soee> BluesKaj: ping
<soee> BluesKaj: there is fix released for a bug that caused system freeze, maybe it's the sam eproblem you have had: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=340294
<ubottu> KDE bug 340294 in general "kwin_x11 sometimes goes up to 100% cpu usage and freezes the system" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
#kubuntu-devel 2015-02-06
* sgclark changed the topic of #kubuntu-devel to: Kubuntu - now even more Friendly Computing | https://trello.com/kubuntu | http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ | KF5 5.5 Status: http://goo.gl/5rMNsD | Applications 14.12.2 Status http://goo.gl/Gy6Dya | cheers to our newest Kubuntu Member: Sick_Rimmit | Now playing: The Return of the Data Packages
 * yofel spots a python3-launchpadlib :O \o/
<valorie> have there been other reports of problems with konsole in 14.10?
<bukai> Riddell: Hi
<Riddell> hi bukai 
<Riddell> valorie: not that I've heard
<bukai> Riddell: I had an idea for site on mobile
<valorie> me either
<bukai> cant we design a seperate an m.kubuntu for the same?
<bukai> Riddell: ^
<valorie> user in #kubuntu just did update && upgrade, and now konsole and muon won't start
<Riddell> bukai: I guess so but isn't it better to have 1 responsive website that works everywhere?
<Riddell> bukai: I seem to remember your designs works well on mobile
<bukai> Riddell: yes, I know but it's not the same
<bukai> users will get a different look and feel
<bukai> and having an m.kubuntu will solve that proble
<bukai> *problem
<Riddell> well sure if you think that's best but my feeling is it's best to finish off the one website before starting on another
<bukai> Yes, I was planning on doing the same. I will start with it only after the current one goes live
<lordievader> Good morning.
<yofel> valorie: side note: the opensuse build service can build debian/ubuntu packages and that xUbuntu-14.10 is a valid repository name (OBS is a bit weird with the naming)
<lordievader> bukai: Are you aware that header images now repeat themselves along the x-axis?
<bukai> Yes it is supposed to do that
<lordievader> Hmm, if I may say so it looks strange.
<bukai> lordievader: ^^
<bukai> lordievader: Did you see it earlier?
<lordievader> bukai: When it was streched you mean?
<bukai> Did it not do that always?
<bukai> yes
<lordievader> bukai: http://corellian.student.utwente.nl/files/kubu-wp.png
<bukai> lordievader: thats strange. That should never happen. Let me check out
<bukai> lordievader: how wide s your screen?
<lordievader> bukai: That is why I reported it ;)
<lordievader> bukai: It is a 2560x1440 screen.
<bukai> lordievader: ok, I will fix it, but it's tough to fix as its working fine on my screen :P
<lordievader> bukai: Set a maximum width for the content, show grey borders if that width is exceeded or something.
<bukai> ok will do it
<lordievader> By the by, it is already visible on a 1920x1080 monitor.
<lordievader> Not on a 1280x1024.
<valorie> thanks yofel
<valorie> I haven't a clue why anyone would do it that way though
<yofel> it's a nice way to provide debs if you usually work in the rpm world. (That doesn't usually help with the deb quality, but things work in most cases)
<sitter> I think the bigger advantage is that you don't have to mess with launchpad and obs
<sitter> unless you want to exclusively deliver to ubuntu there is really not much reason to use launchpad considering obs allows you to deliver to all the big players whereas launchpad doesn't even offer debian builds at this time :/
<valorie> but debian has the debs
<valorie> why get them from opensuse?
<valorie> seems nuts to me
<yofel> valorie: no, it's like our PPA's, extra packages additional to the distribution archives
<valorie> ok, this guy was using it for xubuntu 14.10
<valorie> which is available from launchpad
<valorie> i dunno
<yofel> no, that 'x' just comes from the naming on OBS and has nothing to do with XFCE
<valorie> ok
<valorie> that was his guess
<yofel> and as sitter said, why use launchpad if you have an OBS account and want to provide ubuntu packages
<sitter> it's to denote all ubuntus which of course is sill because ubuntu already means all ubuntus ^^
<valorie> people do odd stuff
<valorie> right, but if you want xubuntu, and already have kubuntu, why not just install xubuntu-desktop
<valorie> seems like the long way around the barn to get it from obs
<yofel> er no. He doesn't want to use xubuntu, the ubuntu releases are just named xUbuntu-<version> on OBS
<yofel> so xUbuntu-14.10 == "utopic" on launchpad
<soee> hiho
<lordievader> Hmm, X just died on me in Vivid :(
<lordievader> Long live tmux :D
<Riddell> Tm_T: what is ubuntu insider?
<Tm_T> Riddell: apparently it's some group of people Canonical has formed and invited to London relating Ubuntu phone stuff
<Tm_T> they just asked me to share my feelings on Ubuntu phone
<Tm_T> I am still puzzled why I was included, but meh, I'm going to ask them some tough questions in a moment if I have opportunity
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Riddell> hi BluesKaj 
<BluesKaj> Hi Riddell
<BluesKaj> so what's up today...any news?
<soee> BluesKaj: hiho, have you seen my message yesterday about freeze bug ?
<BluesKaj> hi soee, i don't recall
<bhattigurjot> Hi, I am getting this "org.kde.plasma.private.kickoff is not installed" error when I click on the application launcher button on the task bar
<soee> BluesKaj: 21:04] <soee> BluesKaj: there is fix released for a bug that caused system freeze, maybe it's the sam eproblem you have had: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=340294
<bhattigurjot> Just installed the KUbuntu 15.04
<ubottu> KDE bug 340294 in general "kwin_x11 sometimes goes up to 100% cpu usage and freezes the system" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<Riddell> testers needed for this langpack starsky.19inch.net/~jr/tmp/kde-l10n-es_14.12.1-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<soee> Riddell: why it contains info about 14.12.0 and 14.12.2 http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ninjas-status/build_status_14.12.2_vivid.html ?
<Riddell> soee: dunno sgclark's been doing that
<soee> ah, ok, than ill ask her :)
<soee> Chromium 40 released
<Riddell> firefox has started blocking flash for me
<Riddell> it's outdated it says
<soee> http://blog.trendmicro.com/trendlabs-security-intelligence/trend-micro-discovers-new-adobe-flash-zero-day-exploit-used-in-malvertisements/
<sitter> qca2 rebuild broken :'<
<sitter> ### Debian Qt/KDE Maintainers, please read /usr/share/pkg-kde-tools/qt-kde-team/README
<sitter> mh
<sitter> Riddell: btw, I think that actually needs whitlisting for Kubuntu Developers and Ubuntu Developers
<Riddell> sitter: what sort of whitelist?
<sitter> Riddell: in pkg-kde-tools
<sitter> it fails builds when the maintainer is not debian qt or debian/kde qt
<sitter> eh
<sitter> debian/kubuntu qt
<Riddell> oh I see
<sitter> which still excludes kubuntu developers and ubuntu developers
<sitter> which are both valid maintainers on our side
<BluesKaj> soee, pm ?
 * Riddell uploads kde-l10n
<Riddell> yofel: libkdegames up
<yofel> thanks :)
<soee> is there some stream from phone conference ?
<BluesKaj> my desktop crapped out with kubuntu-ci repos trying to fix the system settings freezes, so I'm just going to reinstall , too many broken packages 
<soee> yuo shoudn't use all packaged form kubnut-ci, just the ne with the fix :)
<BluesKaj> plasma-workspace yeah , I did 
<BluesKaj> broke konversation and muon etc
<soee> ah, ok
<soee> than maybe better to try  weekly
<BluesKaj> dling the daily as we speak , it's 2 weeks newer than the one i installed from previously'
<BluesKaj> no biggie , still have 14.10 as a fallback
<BluesKaj> btw soee there were dependency errors with the plasma-workspace install as well
<soee> BluesKaj: sure, 5.2.1 will be released in 2 weeks so it will get into Vivid soon anyway 
<BluesKaj> so the depends basically blocked any further installation of packages from kubuntu-ci anyway 
<BluesKaj> so I commented the ci ppa ...maybe the the newer dialy will have the fixes
<BluesKaj> or patches
<soee> im also waiting for it, there is also fix for java based apps - they prevent focus on oter windows when clicked once
<soee> and as main IDE is PhpStorm taht uses Jaba
<soee> *Java, it sometimes a bit annoying
<soee> but the most annoying bug in QT: https://bugreports.qt.io/browse/QTBUG-40207
<BluesKaj> haven't seen that
<BluesKaj> bug I mean
<soee> i wonder if QT 5.4 is also affected
<yofel> can't see I've seen any weird behavior with phpstorm so far...
<yofel> *can't say
<soee> yofel: there is, when it is launching it somehow takeover focus from other apps
<soee> im on java 8 and phpstorm 8.x
<yofel> well, window focusing in plasma5 is completely messed up for me anyway, so maybe I just didn't notice *that*
<soee> also the overal pervormance of this IDE is not so good, i wonder if switching system to ssd would help here
<sitter> yofel: with 5.2 as well?
<sgclark> soee: I have no idea why it is showing old stuff...
<sitter> I was rather under the impression that the biggest culprit WRT focus was fixed, or at least worked around
<sitter> used to be that half the windows didn't get focus when they should have had ^^
<sgclark> Riddell: power surge killed my desktop, I am back up and running on laptop but running behind..
<yofel> sitter: partly, but now I switched to "focus follows mouse" whichs works reasonably well. With "click to focus" I had to do things like klick on firefox twice for it to get focused
<soee> sgclark: there are not such apackages (14.12.0) in this ppa this raport is generated for ?
<sitter> soee: there's no CI snapshots for vivid, there's only the actual landing PPA
<sitter> which is going to change sometime soon, not sure about weely, but daily probably will come
<sitter> yofel: yeah, I had stealing prevention totally disabled
<soee> BluesKaj: so you used daily for Utopic ?
<sitter> and the click twice thing was a bug in Qt thing, at least I recall patching something like that for netrunner
<yofel> ah ok
<sitter> so it'd be fixed with qt5.4.1 
<soee> sitter: and 5.4.1 shudl be released this month right ?
<sitter> something like that, it's what we are supposed to get for 15.04 anyway
<soee> how long it needs to makne its way into ubutnu ?
<BluesKaj> soee, yes , it was 2 weeks old, trying to DL the latest daily , but it stalled at the last minute and failed and there's nothing wrong with my internet connection 
<sitter> I think Mirv is on top of things there, so once it gets released we should have it in kubuntu shortly therafter
<sgclark> soee: ah maybe the ppa needs to be cleaned out.
<soee> sgclark: :D
<sitter> sgclark: which ppa are we talking about?
<sgclark> ninjas
<sitter> oh yes
<yofel> wouldn't missing stuff mean not-uploaded-stuff?
<sitter> I was actually thinking
<yofel> that status page has far too much old stuff
<sitter> a) ninjas and kubuntu-ppa needs 3 stage PPAs for frameworks,plasma and apps one each b) before a new version is uploaded the entire stage needs to be wiped
 * yofel looks at the ppa
<sitter> yofel: could also be rejected
<sitter> but judging from how many things don't upload when Riddell does a release I'd not be surprised if the script peed its pants and refused to upload something 
<sitter> anyway
<sitter> </drunkenramblings>
<sgclark> yeah my mistake, been awhile
<sitter> I am out for sake and stuff
<sgclark> see yas
<yofel> sgclark: nah, uploading can get annoying. I usually don't do dput *.changes but < for file in *.changes; do dput $file; done > ^^
<yofel> that way it won't just abort ^^
<yofel> (although I then do have to read the log whether something happened)
<sgclark> yofel: oh my desktop blew up from a power surge last night quite possibly mid upload. 
<yofel> that's... not good >.<
<sgclark> I had to set everything up on laptop and now catching up
<sgclark> nope
<sgclark> ok ppa cleaned up and running the applications that were missed
<BluesKaj> the daily fails to finish downloading, it's been stuck at "a few seconds remaining" for several mins now
<BluesKaj> the 64 bit version
<soee> sgclark: nice
<BluesKaj> this is the second failure wityh the last hr
<BluesKaj> wthin
<soee> BluesKaj: but daily is for Utopic only
<BluesKaj> soee,http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/ ..I managed to finish it by pausing then resiuming
<soee> ah image, not ppa
<BluesKaj> no pps , Insaid ai was going to reinstall the daily 
<BluesKaj> anyway bbl
<ovidiu-florin> http://ovidiu.geekaliens.com/en/2015/02/06/my-first-experience-at-fosdem/
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: are you around?
<genii> I thought he was a taking a break ( according to the mailing list)
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: did Canonical sponsor you?
<valorie> or the Ubuntu supporters
<ovidiu-florin> the Ubuntu fund
<valorie> ok
<ovidiu-florin> https://forms.canonical.com/cda/
<ovidiu-florin> this form
<valorie> it would be good to thank them instead of Canaonical then....
<ovidiu-florin> have I expressed myself wrong?
<ovidiu-florin> valorie: ^
<valorie> that money does not come from Canonical, but from the Ubuntu Community
<ovidiu-florin> ok, then, I'll update
<valorie> thank you, ovidiu-florin
<ovidiu-florin> no, thank you valorie
<ovidiu-florin> check now
<valorie> wow, nice sticker collection!
<valorie> and great photos
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> ha, and and kfunk are badass
<valorie> lol, that last sign of the shuttle - little boy taking a pee
<soee_> what do you guys think about ubuntu phone ? have you seen teh conference etc. ?
<ovidiu-florin> does planetkde update, if I've updated my post?
<ovidiu-florin> yes it does, it just did :D
<ovidiu-florin> awesome
#kubuntu-devel 2015-02-07
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> hi lordievader 
<lordievader> Hey Riddell, how are you doing?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<sgclark> morning
<BluesKaj> 'Morningh sgclark
<ovidiu-florin> Riddell: ping
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: ping
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: pong
<lordievader> Hey sgclark, how are you today?
<ovidiu-florin> d_ed: ping
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: do you know Vishneshs nick?
<ovidiu-florin> if I spelled his name right.
<lordievader> ovidiu-florin: Handa? vHanda in #kde.
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
<sgclark> lordievader: hi, good, yourself?
<lordievader> sgclark: Doing good, fixed my dual boot problem by booting the Windows boot as a VM :D
<lordievader> Now I never need to leave my KDE desktop :D
<sgclark> nice!
<ovidiu-florin> lordievader: do you know CMake?
<lordievader> Not really, Kdevelop writes those things for me.
<soee> sgclark: when do you pan to relese 14.12.2 ?
<soee> *plan
<sgclark> soee: just fixing last few and should be ready to test soon.
<sgclark> feel free to test the green bits
<soee> sgclark: cool, ping me when ready for tests
<sgclark> will do
<BluesKaj> good ol' ffmpeg is back ...yay!
<yofel> \o/
<BluesKaj> hey yofel
<Quintasan> >Are you Jonathan Riddell's twin? He kind of proposed the same in
<Quintasan> lol aacid
<sgclark> soee: as soon as the last few finish compiling all is ready to test except kdepim  which is a symbols nightmare I don't have time to deal with now.
<santa_> hi sgclark, I see you are working applications, me too. I think I will  need to change something in gwenview to make it build in debian sid, I can send you my changes back
<soee> sgclark: ok, nice
<sgclark> ok folks, I am heading out to our local global jam.. if there are issues email me
#kubuntu-devel 2015-02-08
<RobertJDohnert> Hey guys when will KDE 4.14.4 be released for 14.04
<lordievader> Good morning.
<ovidiu-florin_> Riddell:ping
<ovidiu-florin_> Plasma 5 is broken, it freezes randomly
<ovidiu-florin_> especially if I have desktop widgets
<ovidiu-florin_> I have a bash script and a ln -s to it on my Desktop. I have a folder widget on my Desktop that shows the Desktop folder.
<ovidiu-florin_> when I click on the shortcut, the whole Desktop freezes
<ovidiu-florin_> I can't open new apps
<ovidiu-florin_> I can't interact with anything
<ovidiu-florin_> except kwin (sometimes)
<ovidiu-florin_> and some apps, like chromium
<ovidiu-florin_> the mouse still works
<ovidiu-florin_> I'm guessing Plasma entered someking of block
<ovidiu-florin_> somekind*
<ovidiu-florin_> please advize
<ovidiu-florin> restarting sddm works, but I loose everything
<valorie> ovidiu-florin: can't you just restart plasma?
<valorie> whenever it glitches on me I `killall -9 plasmashell && plasmashell &`
<valorie> it starts right up again
<valorie> should not have to ever do that, but.....
<valorie> bleeding edge
<seaLne> Riddell: do you want to have another kubuntu day at akademy this year?
<ovidiu-florin> valorie: that is if you have a konsole on your desktop
<ovidiu-florin> otherwise....
<ovidiu-florin> how do I do that from the tty?
<ovidiu-florin> ah
<ovidiu-florin> yeah...
<ovidiu-florin> valorie: I did that
<ovidiu-florin> then it froze again
<ovidiu-florin> then I did it again
<ovidiu-florin> the everything broke and died
<ovidiu-florin> had to hard reset
<ovidiu-florin> was not plesant
<yofel> fun, calligra got thrown out of the packageset -.-
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<BluesKaj> trying out systemd , but get this error: "Trying to run as user instance, but $XDG_RUNTIME_DIR is not set." systemd-sysv is installed as per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers/Permanent Switch, on 15.04 
<BluesKaj> err
<BluesKaj> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers /Permanent Switch
<soee_> BluesKaj: isnt Vivid useing systemd already by default ?
<yofel> nope
<soee_> oh i thought it is :)
<BluesKaj> hey soee_ obviously not
<yofel> soee_: there's still problems with server applications.
<BluesKaj> this is a std install
<soee_> yofel: but it is planed as defautl for Vivid ?
<yofel> not sure, it's being worked on, but might take until 15.10
<BluesKaj> yofel , not a server here
<yofel> BluesKaj: is sddm even starting? I'm still booting systemd the one single-boot way, which works fine for me
<soee> ovidiu-florin: maybe file a bug if you have freezing
<yofel> but lets see how installing systemd-sysv turns out here..
<BluesKaj> yofel, ystemd the one single-boot way?
<yofel> I mean I have "init=/lib/systemd/systemd" in my boot options
<BluesKaj> yofel, as do I
<yofel> yeah, but I haven't installed systemd-sysv yet so upstart is still installed
<yofel> I'm doing that now, lets see what happens
<BluesKaj> it made no difference here
<yofel> back
<yofel> BluesKaj: so, when exactly is it failing? 
<yofel> @§%&$§("$§
<yofel> why is my xorg.conf gone again >.<
<BluesKaj> yofel, dunno i just check to see if it's on in the terminal , sudo systemd
<yofel> ah heh, that won't work. It only works as PID 1
<BluesKaj> oh right
<BluesKaj> so how to check ?
<BluesKaj> system monitor or top ?
<yofel> BluesKaj: try to run "systemctl status" - that's a systemd thing
<yofel> on upstart that should just fail
<BluesKaj> systemd shows a user pid and a root pid and the systemctl status http://pastebin.com/b82RN70B
<yofel> looks fine to me
<ovidiu-florin> soee: David Ed. Fixed it for me
<ovidiu-florin> thank you
<soee> :)
<yofel> ovidiu-florin: what was the issue?
<yofel> (or rather: what caused it?)
<ovidiu-florin> plasma lock files not getting deleted
<yofel> ah
<ovidiu-florin> deleting it manually fixed it
<ovidiu-florin> they are located in ~/.cache
<soee> ovidiu-florin: yup see it @ #plasma
<yofel> fun
<lordievader> BluesKaj: 'ps -p 1' tells you if you are running systemd.
<BluesKaj> lordievader, thanks, it is running systemd
<lordievader> My old laptop worked fine with 15.04 + systemd. Though that was still using lightdm instead of sddm. Yet to try systemd with my new install.
<BluesKaj> sddm is fine here
<BluesKaj> hmm, we have no pastebinit for the panel altho it's installed
<BluesKaj> no widget that is
<BluesKaj> and the krunner  still has no drop down of previous entries
<BluesKaj> which was very handy btw
<BluesKaj> and copy & paste is acting up....again
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: Plasma 5?
<Quintasan> bah
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, yes plasma 5.2 kubuntu 15.04
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: possibly the plasmoid isn't ported
<shadeslayer> and you installed the KDE4 one?
<Quintasan> Riddell: Well, I'm your twin apparently now
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer, 15.04 clean install from the daily image
<shadeslayer> BluesKaj: yeah, but the plasmoid isn't ported maybe?
<BluesKaj> shadeslayer,  how can that be
<shadeslayer> someone didn't port it maybe?
<shadeslayer> idk
<BluesKaj> obviously some plasmoid/packages are still missing, and the it's very annoying not have them available
<soee> BluesKaj: have you seen the proposed chnage to calendar to select year ?
<soee> *in Plasma 5
<BluesKaj> calendar in the clock or ??  soee
<soee> no no, the small feature: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2nTSl4oOvM :)
<BluesKaj> it went too fast for me to understand what he did there
<BluesKaj> i don't need those options anyway so it doesn't really matter much here
<soee> -.-
<ovidiu-florin> shouldn't there be a print manager KCM in 14.10 ?
<Sput> does anyone know if explicit support for libindicate is still viable for Qt5 applications to integrate with Ubuntu? otherwise I'll throw that out of quassel
<Sput> my understanding is that QSystemTrayIcon should do the same these days
<ovidiu-florin> more complaints regarding the WHITE t-shirts from KDE :https://madbob.wordpress.com/2015/02/08/freddo-al-nord/
<soee> BluesKaj: ping
<BluesKaj> soee, pong
<soee> BluesKaj: you were waiting for different wallpapers for VD  in Plasma 5 ?
<BluesKaj> soee, not exactly , I have plenty of wallpapers, but the different VDs used have different wallpapers,but noe if you choose one wallpaper a particular VD it becomes default on all VDs
<soee> BluesKaj: yes and it won't change 
<soee> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=341143
<ubottu> KDE bug 341143 in Image Wallpaper "Wallpaper on every desktop is gone." [Wishlist,Resolved: wontfix]
<BluesKaj> or wallpaper on every desktop is the same
<BluesKaj> now that is a pi** off, i don't need activities, just different desktops 
<BluesKaj> nothing complex about wallp[apers ..it's actitvities that's complex
<soee> well i think activities will be easier for users
<BluesKaj> now that's a bummer ...it was one of my favourite setups about KDE and it's gone ...this is not good
<soee> and for simple ser there wont be difference
<soee> *user
<BluesKaj> how is actitvities easier?
<soee> how are the y harder?
<soee> now we have nice activities selector
<soee> where you can create and setup new - like V
<soee> *VD
<BluesKaj> uhmm because i couldn't configure actitvities , but VDs are easy 
<soee> BluesKaj: yup, they are broken in Plasma 5.2, but i KDE 4 they worked well
<soee> i was using them for  long time
<soee> anyway i we all like different things and no need to argue here :D just wanted to show you the link so you would know about it
<BluesKaj> soee, they aren't broken in plasma 5 , it says  the option for different wallpaper for each VD has been removed
<soee> BluesKaj: imtalking about Activities - they are broken
<soee> VD work well - im using them temporary as a workaround for broken activities
<BluesKaj> ok , glad you told me, becaus e I couldn't get activities to work
<soee> i just wonder if devs plan to remove VD completely 
<soee> or just live them as they are
<BluesKaj> perhaps when it's fixed you can show me how to use actitvities :)
<BluesKaj> apparantly activities supports diferent wallpapers for each VD
<soee> BluesKaj: a bit old but this is how it will work more or less https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uxaDaXW67Oo
<BluesKaj> well, all thses changes i find so annoying makes me want to stick with 14.10 and palsma 4 til the devs come to their senses
<BluesKaj> anyway , time to go ... c ya tomorrow
<Quintasan> Riddell: "As Ian says, we decided to go away from ktron ages ago, please suggest a MR in reviewboard to do so, or convince Jonathan to reply on the one he did :)"
#kubuntu-devel 2016-02-08
<lordievader> Good morning.
<clivejo> hi lordievader
<soee_> >_<
<clivejo> yofel: you about?
<lordievader> Hey clivejo, how are you doing?
<lordievader> Relieved some stress from yesterday?
<clivejo> not really
<clivejo> need help
<clivejo> if I could just get a yes or a no whether Im doing these merges correctly
<lordievader> Unfortunately I cannot help you with that.
<clivejo> so Im just playing about with packaging kolab
<yofel> clivejo: pong
<clivejo> hi yofel would you check over my merges
<yofel> clivejo: I'll probably won't review everything, but I'll look at some of them
<clivejo> I need help with kio too
<clivejo> Ive really messed it up :(
<yofel> saying that, the changelog in knetwalk is wrong
<yofel> frameworks kio?
<clivejo> yes
<yofel> could you push your changes somewhere so I can see them?
<clivejo> yofel: there are a few changes
<yofel> well, I need to see them *somehow*. You can also git add everything then pastebin the output of git diff HEAD
<yofel> that should show all changes
<yofel> as long as you didn't commit anything yet
<clivejo> Ive only touched the unstable branch
<yofel> ok, there we go. Now I know where to look :)
<clivejo> but I created a stable branch
<clivejo> and thats when things started going haywire :(
<clivejo> theres a new lib libkf5kiogui
<clivejo> so I added two new packages libkf5kiogui5 and libkf5kiogui5 -dev
<clivejo> but somehow I seems to have done a merge of master into unstable
<yofel> do frameworks even need a stable branch?
<yofel> and remove  libkf5kiogui5 -dev, the content belongs into kio-dev
<yofel> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/frameworks/kio.git/diff/debian/libkf5kiogui5.install?h=kubuntu_unstable&id=0e3e08096a4ead8b06a8610277d5f17ceb21d184
<yofel> please wildcard the api version away.
<clivejo> how do you keep local branches separate?
<yofel> I don't quite get your question. Local branches are kept separate by different names. Remote branches are namespaced using their remote by default
<yofel> e.g. local kubuntu_unstable trackes remote origin/kubuntu_unstable
<clivejo> like if I want to build it locally and make changes to try and fix it
<yofel> you commit without pushing?
<clivejo> sometimes these "experiental" changes are getting into the branch and being commited
<yofel> always read the git diff output before committing
<clivejo> Id intended to keep them local
<yofel> aah
<yofel> you have changes that you only want to keep in your local env
<yofel> the thing intended for managing that would be git stash
<clivejo> well for example I just pasted in the files here - http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/frameworks/kio.git/diff/debian/libkf5kiogui5.install?h=kubuntu_unstable&id=0e3e08096a4ead8b06a8610277d5f17ceb21d184
<clivejo> but then changed it locally and build it
<clivejo> but it seems to have take my "experimental" changes and commited them
<yofel> nothing ever gets committed without you running git commit
<yofel> so please explain a bit more detailed what you actually did
<clivejo> I use git gui to commit
<clivejo> I stage and commit them in git gui
<yofel> then you need to be careful about what you stage..
<clivejo> then push using git push origin kubuntu_unstable
<clivejo> I stage the final version, but sometimes it only stages changes I made a while back
<clivejo> its a bit crazy
<yofel> well, I haven't used git gui in a long time, so I can't help you with that
<yofel> but it's probably a good idea if you run git diff before pushing
<yofel> + git status
<yofel> just to be sure that what you're pushing is what you want to push
<clivejo> so wildcard usr/lib/*/libKF5KIOGui.so.5.* ?
<clivejo> is there a way to remove that kubuntu_stable branch?
<yofel> yes
<yofel> no
<clivejo> Ill do that later, have some work to do outside 
<yofel> you are not allowed to delete branches on alioth
<apol> can somebody take a look at this bug report? https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=359120
<ubottu> KDE bug 359120 in updater "Muon update removed Kubuntu desktop" [Critical,Unconfirmed]
<apol> looks like a packaging issue in Kubuntu
<shadeslayer> I don't see the log
<shadeslayer> ah
<shadeslayer> nvm
<shadeslayer> installng intel microcode removed packages 0.o
<lordievader> Err, wut? Why? What did it remove by the way?
<Mirv> FYI I filed FTBFS bug against kblog and ktnef bug #1543093
<ubottu> bug 1543093 in ktnef (Ubuntu) "fails to build with No rule to make target '/usr/lib/libical.so'" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1543093
<maxyz> Are you really planning to add a new -dev package in kio for the new favicons thingy?
<maxyz> All the other parts are in kio-dev.
<blaze> maxyz: i guess no
<blaze> clivejo: ^
<maxyz> There is a thread about kdeconnect in the list pkg-kde-talk that needs some input from the kubuntu side of things.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<maxyz> And it would be nice is we can consider pkg-kde-talk a list were we can coordinate some things.
<blaze> it would be nice to have akonadi-server deps done in a debian way
<yofel> there are reasons why mysql is handled the way it is
<maxyz> I've recently realized that mysql-server-core was missing in the mysql backend dependencies.
<blaze> i know, but still mysql backend is the default one
<yofel> unless akonadi learns runtime backend support detection, uninstalling mysql is not an option
<maxyz> Also, mysql is the only reasonably supported backend
<blaze> hopefully akonadi-nextgen will be ready soon
<maxyz> thunderbird works... :)
<sitter> maxyz: I am pretty sure the understanding was that all kubuntu people with commit access are to subscribe to pkg-kde-talk so it's more a problem of not reading/answering than not being subscribed (:
<maxyz> sitter: Ok, I have an answer in draft, but every time I read I re write it.
<sitter> clivejo, yofel: jobs updated. took a bit longer than expected unfortunately
<sitter> clivejo: I am pretty sure the job count is broken or something ... notice how the installation count dropped for no apparent reason rather substantially https://wiki.jenkins-ci.org/display/JENKINS/Countjobs+Viewstabbar
<clivejo> maxyz: do you have access to delete a branch on alioth?
<sitter> I think if you want it back you'll have to file a bug and/or find someone to look into it 
<sitter> oh oh, I also ripped out 'discover' to not have confusion there
<clivejo> is it plasma-discover now?
<sitter> yeah
<clivejo> nice :)
 * BluesKaj still uses muon
<clivejo> yofel: regarding knetwalk, the changelog didnt get staged with my commit
<clivejo> I dont understand why this is happening
<clivejo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14993712/
<clivejo> how did git-buildpackage-ppa work?
<maxyz> clivejo: There is a hook that forbids that, but it can be done, directly or disabling the hook
<clivejo> maxyz: apologies, I went a bit crazy over the weekend
<maxyz> clivejo: I was planning on updating the hook to forbid the deletion of non merged branches
<clivejo> maxyz: for some reason I convinced myself that KCI needed a kubuntu_stable branch to work
<clivejo> maxyz: how do you get the information to write a description of a package?
<clivejo> for example that kiogui lib, where do you go to find out what it is?
<maxyz> clivejo: For libraries the api is usually a good start, the code is in src/gui 1 .h file, so it was easy enough
<clivejo> maxyz: https://quickgit.kde.org/?p=kio.git&a=tree&h=b3c4f8d89813c326ecc31ce2f3e8c92901532494&hb=8d016d2950778168a9deb90bd51a1d78f91e7705&f=src%2Fgui
<clivejo> where does it say what the lib does?
<maxyz> clivejo: The cmakelist lists the source files that are part of the KF5KIOGui library, in this case    faviconrequestjob.cpp
<maxyz> The faviconrequestjob.h has a doxygen documentation of the API. which only add a support for faviconrequests. So the name "kiogui" is quite bad.
<yofel> clivejo: did you maybe commit but not push? Then git-buildpackage-ppa would work..
<clivejo> Im sure I pushed
<clivejo> when I do git merge master, if everything goes ok does it autocommit?
<clivejo> Merge branch 'master' into kubuntu_xenial_archive that is the automatic generated commit message
<sheytan> Guys, can someone tell me how to fix this bug? http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/ajA5xwq_460s.jpg
<yofel> clivejo: yes
<yofel> should also be the commit message for non-automatic merges
<clivejo> should I be doing it in two steps?
<clivejo> the merge first, commit, then fix the changelog & new release?
<clivejo> yofel: why has master got an UNRELEASED in it?
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/signon-kwallet-extension.git/tree/debian/changelog
<clivejo> line 45
<yofel> if you do it like that then it's pointless to split the steps
<yofel> merge --no-commit, fix changelog, commit, new release
<yofel> is something I tried once. But that's more hassle than it's worth IMO
<yofel> looks like we never released it?
<clivejo> does that belong in master?
<yofel> ah wait master
<clivejo> yeah debians master branch
<yofel> I guess that was simply merged before we released that. Can probably be removed
<yofel> AFTER merging in the new changelog entries
<yofel> it's not just us merging in debian, the other way happens too
<clivejo> yofel: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/signon-kwallet-extension.git/commit/?h=kubuntu_xenial_archive&id=522030fa0d547ad82834b99f7f17a107f58ccd74
<clivejo> I think Im causing more problems than Im fixing with these merges
<maxyz> clivejo: I'll fix that in signon-kwallet-extension master branch
<clivejo> maxyz: thanks :)
<clivejo> maxyz: how do you know which KDE applications have been changed?
<clivejo> do you have a script compares the source tarballs or something?
<maxyz> clivejo, I check the diff against the previous release tag
<clivejo> kde git?
<maxyz> I import the tarballs, but kde.git should work.
<clivejo> thats clever
<clivejo> are you the main KDE packager then?
<maxyz> clivejo: for now, yes, I'm trying to replace myself with jenkins or something like that.
<clivejo> you cant be replaced!
<clivejo> how long have you been packaging?
<maxyz> kde, 2 years, or so. Random stuff in Debian, ~10 years.
<clivejo> do you have any experience with kolab?
<maxyz> At what level? I never used it, but I uploaded some versions of the libs with the help of detrout. heffee works there so he should probably know more about it.
<clivejo> Im trying to package it on Launchpad
<clivejo> but Im having trouble with the existing packaging
<maxyz> I wanted to add the dovecot support to debian some time ago, but I use SOGo, which is ugly, but it works, so it's not really worth the change for me.
<BluesKaj> !project neon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about project neon
<genii> BluesKaj: CI now
<BluesKaj> genii, yeah, but I read something here the other day about new a project neon
<BluesKaj> anew 
<acheron88> http://neon.kde.org.uk/
<BluesKaj> something about JR announcing it
<acheron88> he did at FOSDEM, a week ago on sunday
<BluesKaj> it was in the rss feeds https://dot.kde.org/2016/01/30/fosdem-announcing-kde-neon
<acheron88> not sure if the video of his talk is there yet?
<BluesKaj> asume this a new neon project, separate from the old one
<genii> Seems to be no pool/ there
<acheron88> genii: the neon repo?
<BluesKaj> all this publicity about new plasma desktops but there's is no comprihensive guide for them, for example activities has a whole lot of hype, but I've yet to find any tuts for them that actually help make it work 
<genii> Yep
<BluesKaj> correction: make them work :-)
<acheron88> http://archive.neon.kde.org.uk/unstable/pool/
<clivejo> BluesKaj: ask in #kde-neon ?
<BluesKaj> looking for a method to assign apps that launch inside anactivity when the activity itself is launched, supposedly there's a method to do that, but the only one i found doesn't do what it claims 
<BluesKaj> clivejo, I'm not compaining about neon's apps whatewver they might be, just the activities in plasma 5
<clivejo> BluesKaj: I guess my point is that this is Kubuntu development, at the moment we have nothing really to do with Neon and how it operates
<lordievader> BluesKaj: It is called KDE Neon, to avoid confusion (a little) with Project Neon.
<lordievader> And the video ain't available yet.
<BluesKaj> yeah it's only in the sense that KDE/plasma is the Kubuntu desktop
<BluesKaj> I'm not bothering with neon , just to clarify :-)
<BluesKaj> I have enough desktop freezes happening here of late, I don't need any more
<blaze> in a week or so qt5.6rc will arrive, that would be a good sign
<clivejo> yofel: would you look at marble please
<clivejo> yofel: Debian dropped the epoch in this package http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/libkmahjongg.git/commit/?id=f36da2301091ad464370795f81039c7d3291abbd
<clivejo> can we rename and do the same?
<clivejo> anyone installed kubuntu-desktop on xenial?
<valorie> clivejo: I could -- what is the question?
<clivejo> does it install?
<valorie> I'll start it up and try that
<valorie> updating first though
<yofel> clivejo: yes, we should do the rename as well
<yofel> marble will have to wait for tomorrow
<valorie> is the broken installer our problem, or ubuntu's problem?
<valorie> someone was asking last night about the daily ISO -- and s/he is among many reporting a broken installer
<valorie> we can't release that way...
<clivejo> did you install Ubuntu first?
<yofel> ours, ubuntu just broke it
<yofel> well yeah, but fixing the installer can be done after feature freeze, unless someone really wants to take care of that
<clivejo> only two months left :/
<clivejo> tick tock
<yofel> what 2 months?
<yofel> feature freeze is in 1.5 weeks
<clivejo> release
<clivejo> 16.04?
<clivejo> maybe they'll wait til 16.06?
<yofel> release yes, but that's not the only milestone we need to pay attention to
<yofel> no
<clivejo> 16.07?
<yofel> now you're just plain delusional :P
<valorie> yofel, good point
<valorie> having it broken does keep people from testing, though
<valorie> darn it, in my xenial upgrade I missed the chance to tell it to use the new configs
#kubuntu-devel 2016-02-09
<clivejo> yofel: would you be free to help me do one of those application libs together sometime?
<clivejo> grrr
<yofel> we'll see. I'll be working overtime the next 2 days at least, so try to ping me and hope I'm not completely k.o.
<clivejo> why is it "Merging kubuntu_unstable into kubuntu_unstable_utopic."
<clivejo> and "Merging kubuntu_unstable into kubuntu_unstable_pam-auth-update"
<valorie> the only tiny hitch in installing kubuntu-desktop is that the recommends could not be installed: 
<valorie> amarok-doc libqt4-sql-psql moodbar k3b-extrathemes k3b-i18n normalize-audio sox movixmaker-2 kde-config-cddb lame krfb plasma-widget-ktorrent krosspython konqueror
<valorie>   libreoffice-kab jovie texlive-binaries unrar python3-pyqt4-dbg skanlite-dbg
<valorie> I suppose if I remove the problem ones the rest will install
<valorie> yup
<clivejo> night all
<valorie> movixmaker-2
<valorie> sweet dreams clivejo
<valorie> and libreoffice-kab
<valorie> once I remove those from the list, the remainder of the recommends install with no problems
<lordievader> Good morning.
<clivejo> sitter: why is pam-auth-update merging "kubuntu_unstable into kubuntu_unstable_pam-auth-update"?
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kwallet-pam/256/console
<clivejo> sorry kwallet-pam
<sitter> clivejo: because kubuntu_unstable is merged into all kubuntu_unstable_* branches
<clivejo> sitter: how to resolve? ask debian to delete the branch or fix the failing merger?
<sitter> that's what I suggested last time
<clivejo> which one?
<clivejo> valorie: I tried to get an account on kubuntu wiki but it wont work, something about <class 'openid.message.InvalidOpenIDNamespace'> and a page load of error messages
<mparillo> wiki.kubuntu.org?
<clivejo> mparillo: yup
<mparillo> I have had the same thing, and I have better luck with wiki.ubuntu.com using google-chrome. Even when you think it dies on you, sometimes you open a new tab, and you find yourself signed in.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<ovidiu-florin> there, I've finally added a picture of myself: https://kubuntu.org/the-kubuntu-team/
<ovidiu-florin> I've added @Sick_Rimmit and @Andredelsa as part of the team
<ovidiu-florin> on the site team page
<soee> i'm glad i have Dell laptop http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Dell-Firmware-Updates-Linux :)
<clivejo> sgclark: ping
<sgclark> clivejo: pong
<soee> mamarley: NVIDIA 361.28 Linux Driver Released, Makes GLVND Optional :)
<mamarley> soee: I believe tseliot is currently working on that one.  I'm not sure whether he is going the GLVND or non-GLVND route though.
<soee> mamarley: ok, thanks ;)
<soee> mamarley: what is advantage of GLVND ?
<mamarley> At the moment, nothing.  In the future, it will be helpful in getting proper Optimus support working.
<soee> ok
<johnny_> hi
<clivejo> hi johnny_
<blaze> what's wrong with marble?
<clivejo> its confusing !
<blaze> i need more information
<clivejo> sitter: can you fix KCI to grab libkolab from here https://cgit.kolab.org/libkolab/ ?
<clivejo> getting the following error - 00:27:49 hudson.plugins.git.GitException: Failed to fetch from https://git.kolab.org/diffusion/LK/libkolab.git
<blaze> lol, i've just seen the logs
<ahoneybun> they updated the download page on ubuntu.com
<ahoneybun> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<clivejo> hi DarinMiller
<clivejo> blaze: I believe marble is a bit of a mess due to being ported to KF5
<clivejo> Im steering clear of it!
<clivejo> marble and PIM scare the bejaysus out of me
<blaze> clivejo: what do you mean? did you get a package?
<blaze> as far as i see there's dependecy problem
<clivejo> its on the 15.12.1 to-do list
<clivejo> http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_15.12.1_xenial.html
<DarinMiller> Hi clivejo
<clivejo> DarinMiller: I hear you are interested in packaging?
<DarinMiller> clivejo: Yes.  It seems to be a little over my head at the moment... 
<clivejo> any questions?
<clivejo> its over my head too!
<DarinMiller> clivejo: I feel I am good a trouble shooting, but I am only vaguely familiar with git.   And after watching the channel for a few days, there is a lot more politics involved than I realized.  
<clivejo> politics?
<DarinMiller> I took the git tutorial and intended to download a working package to ensure I could duplicate a success before I tried fixing a broken package.
<johnny_> hello people
<blaze> DarinMiller: did you ever use launchpad for packaging?
<johnny_> i have a problem too
<johnny_> ho olaunch a program with monodevelop
<johnny_> for see the graphic interface
<DarinMiller> But I am not sure even how to download a working package via git.  Also, the package guildeline recommended not doing package management on your main system, so I assume I either need a virutal session or a separate test installation.
<clivejo> DarinMiller: our packages are kept on Launchpad
<johnny_> other method for open a .exe?
<johnny_> without inee
<DarinMiller> No, I am very green and have not even used lauchpad for packaging.
<clivejo> basically we have packaging on debian git system
<clivejo> packaging + source code = package
<johnny_> someone for me ?
<clivejo> sorry johnny_ this is Kubuntu Development channel
<clivejo> we dont use exe files
<johnny_> ohh ok
<johnny_> why
<clivejo> because we run Linux :)
<johnny_> lol
<blaze> clivejo: mono apps on linux are also .exe, but this is wrong channel for that anyways
<clivejo> DarinMiller: this is where we keep our packaging - http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/
 * clivejo covers hears and la la la's
 * clivejo associates mono with mononucleosis
<clivejo> and exe with Windozes
<DarinMiller> lol :)
<clivejo> neither make me feel warma and fuzzy :P
<clivejo> !info mono xenial
<ubottu> Package mono does not exist in xenial
<DarinMiller> 771 packages that must be recompiled for every alpha, beta, RC and 6 month release ??!!! Wow!
<clivejo> DarinMiller: have you any questions?
<clivejo> have you tried anything out?
<clivejo> are you on wily or xenial?
<DarinMiller> Both.
<clivejo> both on hardware?
<DarinMiller> Yes.
<clivejo> nice
<DarinMiller> I have too much HW.
<clivejo> are you testing?
<DarinMiller> landing?
<clivejo> thats a nice sitution to be in!
<clivejo> yup have you landing PPA's enabled?
<clivejo> do you know what staging is?
<DarinMiller> I was on wiley - not at the moment on any system, but that I be easily recitified.
<DarinMiller> pre-landing?
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> its the devs first step
<clivejo> so when KDE release the source code, the devs start to package it and it goes into the staging PPA
<clivejo> the releases are divided into frameworks, plasma and apps
<DarinMiller> Ok. I assume that a git branch? Or....
<clivejo> the source is actually tarballs
<clivejo> for example applications 15.12.1 are here - http://download.kde.org/stable/applications/15.12.1/src/
<blaze> and debian repo with packaging information is git
<clivejo> I have many names for it :P
<DarinMiller> LOL
<clivejo> but the machine name is Alioth
<clivejo> or debian git
<blaze> comes from tv series i guess
<clivejo> Then we have the beast we call Kubuntu Continuous Integration KCI
<DarinMiller> So how does 188 KDE tarballs spawn into 771 packages on debian?  (Lists from the 2 web links you posted?)
<clivejo> tarballs can split into smaller packages
<clivejo> the tarballs contain the source
<blaze> that's what debian people usually do
<blaze> splitting and dividing
<clivejo> which Launchpad builds into binary files
<clivejo> the packaging then tells Launchpad where to put those files
<DarinMiller> you answered my question before I finished typing :)
<clivejo> using a control file
<blaze> and .install files are necessary most of the time
<clivejo> so for example, take kio in frameworks
<clivejo> this is the control file - http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/frameworks/kio.git/tree/debian/control?h=kubuntu_unstable
<clivejo> it splits up into 8 deb files
<clivejo> anything -dev is a package used by developers
<clivejo> -dbg is debugging symbols
<clivejo> but basically that one tarball builds and get put into 8 debian files :)
<clivejo> like magic!
<DarinMiller> trying to find control file in rabbit hole starting here: http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/ 
<DarinMiller> I click on http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/frameworks/kio.git/
<clivejo> ok on that page you see the branches
<clivejo> so kubuntu_wily_archive contains the packaging for wily
<clivejo> and kubuntu_xenial_archive is the one we are working on
<DarinMiller> OK, but where are the control files hidden?
<clivejo> the control file can be different in each one of those branches
<clivejo> for example kubuntu_unstable I changed the control file 30 hours ago
<clivejo> basically frameworks 5.19.0 are out
<clivejo> and in kio, upstream (KDE) have introduced a new library
<clivejo> if you click into kubuntu_unstable
<clivejo> and click the tree tab
<DarinMiller> Nevermind, I see the tree "tab" which give me http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/frameworks/kio.git/tree/debian/control?h=kubuntu_unstable link you send above.
<clivejo> that shows you the file view
<clivejo> in the debian folder is the control file
<clivejo> the control file tells Launchpad what packages it splits into
<DarinMiller> got it.
<clivejo> and then the .install files fine grain that
<clivejo> so if you click on libkf5kiogui5.install
<clivejo> thats the new package I created
<clivejo> and you can see the files that get put in there
<DarinMiller>  libkf5kiogui5.install on the "commit" tab?
<clivejo> in the file list
<clivejo> in the tree tab
<clivejo> when we clone that git those become physical files
<clivejo> we put them together and send them to launchpad
<clivejo> and hope and pray they build :)
<DarinMiller> LOL :)
<blaze> clivejo: that's the wrong part :)
<DarinMiller> Can you not build yourself before committin????
<clivejo> DarinMiller: yes we can :)
<shadeslayer> someone broke everything
<shadeslayer> all of the epochs are screwed
<DarinMiller> What would cause a local build to succeed and not the auto build on lauchpad?
<clivejo> shadeslayer: ??
<shadeslayer> kconfig got it's epoch removed
<shadeslayer> broke all of DCI :(
<shadeslayer> as did ECM
<shadeslayer> our CI CI'd too quickly
<shadeslayer> yofel: ^^
<shadeslayer> :P
<yofel> huh?
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/frameworks/kconfig.git/
<yofel> shadeslayer: we're still on 5.18 and didn't touch frameworks for weeks
<yofel> dci would be debian
<yofel> and maxy is aggressively removing epochs
<shadeslayer> yofel: https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/frameworks/kconfig.git/commit/?h=kubuntu_unstable&id=fe9113c648f6aa995524011b119da798f91e5632
<yofel> so live with it
<shadeslayer> that :P
<yofel> yes well, broken tooling
<yofel> sorry
<shadeslayer> yeah sorta
<yofel> the way we handle epochs is horribly delicate. And "check what you did locally first" is not an intended step in our workflow these days
<yofel> ofc. that can majorly screw the CI up, but I'm not sure how to improve the situation
<clivejo> DarinMiller: Launchpad is a very clean system, so if it builds locally and not on LP there is probably a package not being installed correctly
<clivejo> Launchpad has to be explicitly told what packages to install
<DarinMiller> I think I understand.  I could have a package pre--installed on my box that was missed in that dependency requirements so compiles fine locally, but not on a clean install.
<clivejo> and those are listed in the Build-Depends: section of the control file
<DarinMiller> Ok, makes sense.
<yofel> hm
<clivejo> Launchpad uses a very very basic, mininal build environment
<yofel> shadeslayer: would not auto-merging UNRELEASED stuff from _archive be something worth to try?
<shadeslayer> uhm, dunno, see branch workflow wiki page to see what happens
<yofel> well, currently that's not a thing
<clivejo> DarinMiller: you should get yourself a LaunchPad (LP) account
<DarinMiller> Ok.
<DarinMiller> signing up now...
<DarinMiller> I did not realize the defunct Ubuntu One used launchpad.  I already had the account.
<clivejo> LOL yeah
<clivejo> thats why I have an AOL address
<DarinMiller> ?? LOL
<clivejo> I signed up for Ubuntu One years ago
<clivejo> and it linked them
<clivejo> now Im stuck with it!
<clivejo> and valorie is a meanie and wont let me into the Kubuntu club
 * clivejo puppy eyes valorie
<DarinMiller> This club: https://kubuntu.org/the-kubuntu-team/ ?
<clivejo> yup
<clivejo> she mustnt be reading this!
<clivejo> DarinMiller: do you have a package you know well?
<DarinMiller> google-earth :)
<clivejo> anything smaller :/
<DarinMiller> I had to disect the deb file to enable installation a while back.
<clivejo> was it broken?
<ovidiu-florin> soee: https://github.com/ovidiub13/KubuntuAdverticaLightChild/issues/5
<DarinMiller> yes.  it specified a large "virtual" package that canonical stopped including and the dep list required correcting.
<clivejo> DarinMiller: LP is also how users report bugs
<soee> ovidiu-florin: vertical pipe makes Kubuntu word and the sentence "separated" a bit (talking about the context) 
<ovidiu-florin> soee: answer there please
<DarinMiller> bugs.kde.org has a launchpad backend or is something different?
<clivejo> DarinMiller: and we also have a Trello board
<DarinMiller> I have seen the Trello board and find it "cumbersome". :)
<clivejo> DarinMiller: not that I know of, LP is more for Ubuntu related stuff
<clivejo> like a packaging issue
<clivejo> users might request someone to update a package
<clivejo> DarinMiller: I find it cumbersome too
<DarinMiller> Ok
<clivejo> I accidently archived a card, and have no idea how I did it
<DarinMiller> How do I update my xenial box to landing? https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports-landing only has wiley listed.
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: you can unarchive it
<DarinMiller> Trello card?
<DarinMiller> ctrl-z ?
<clivejo> DarinMiller: backports is to provide updates to previous releases
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa
<clivejo> thats a list of the PPA's we manage
<DarinMiller> Wow. So much to learn :)
<clivejo> but at least you are interested :)
<clivejo> you can see our staging PPA's there too
<clivejo> DarinMiller: have you heard of KCI?
<DarinMiller> Yes, I see it. I never knew of the ppa list-one of the reasons I was not testing updates landing on xenial.
<DarinMiller> Only because you menttioned it earlier: <clivejo> Then we have the beast we call Kubuntu Continuous Integration KCI
<clivejo> :)
<valorie> sorry, was prepping to clean my house
<valorie> clivejo lies, I've been urging him to join "the club" for months!
<clivejo> so what it does is takes the very latest source code directly from KDE and tries to build it!
<clivejo> stuffing it into our packaging
<valorie> also, bugs.kde.org is for KDE bugs, lauchpad bugtracker is for our packaging
<clivejo> but often the packaging is wrong, like putting a square in a round hole!
<clivejo> http://kci.pangea.pub/
<valorie> ah, our packaging is usually great!
<valorie> only occasionally missing something
<valorie> clivejo: btw did you see the two packages I had remove to get kubuntu-desktop recommends to install?
<valorie> movixmaker-2 & libreoffice-kab
<clivejo> I did, we need to do something to fix that!
<clivejo> maybe yofel can shed some light
<valorie> they appear to have changed names or disappeared
<clivejo> !info libreoffice-kab wily
<ubottu> Package libreoffice-kab does not exist in wily
<valorie> precisely
<valorie> anyway, gotta vacuum
<clivejo> wonder what is trying to install it
<clivejo> yofel: should libkf5kiogui5 be a dev package?
<blaze> clivejo: no
<blaze> it contains binary library
<clivejo> feels odd or wrong adding libkf5kiogui5 as a build dep
<blaze> why is it a build dep?
<clivejo> lot of FTBFS because of it
<clivejo> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/236829496/buildlog_ubuntu-xenial-amd64.ktexteditor_5.18.0+git20160207.0532+16.04-0_BUILDING.txt.gz
<clivejo> lot of packages need it to build
<blaze> does it contain header files?
<clivejo> they just need that lib - "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libKF5KIOGui.so.5.19.0"
<sgclark> actually it looks like 5.19 was released and the KIO dep needs a bump. Are you workingin unstable?
<sgclark> kiogui is being referenced from the kio headers
<blaze> clivejo: i guess it should be in kio-dev deps
<clivejo> sgclark: I asked upstream (KDE) and they said libKF5KIOGui was a new package
<sgclark> oh I see. interesting.
<soee> there https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WipM3SAYqK4 :)
<clivejo> so I created one in control file and libKF5KIOGui.install
<DarinMiller> But its for xenial, not wiley no?
<clivejo> pushed it to kubuntu_unstable
<clivejo> but now packages are FTBFS over it
<clivejo> Im starting to think I shouldnt have created a new package :/
<clivejo> just installed the files into kio-dev
<blaze> no
<sgclark> err
<clivejo> DarinMiller: we always work on Ubuntu+1 first
<clivejo> Xenial is the devel version so we package for it, then backport to previous releases if needed
<blaze> kio-dev is a build dependency for everything and it should have libkf5kiogui5 in deps
<clivejo> ah so kio-dev depends on libkf5kiogui5
<clivejo> not each of the packages
<blaze> yep
 * clivejo is stupid
<blaze> that's the way it works, -dev packages are depending on corresponding binary packages
 * clivejo face palms
<clivejo> I think thats fixed now
<blaze> good, now i can go to sleep
<clivejo> sgclark: there is a build dep on libindi-dev in apps, did you package that? 
<sgclark> no I have not touched that in years, it is a beast to package.
<clivejo> kstars apparently needs it :/
<sgclark> yup, I have begged for us to be able to use perfectly good packaged https://launchpad.net/~mutlaqja/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<sgclark> without luck
<sgclark> shrug. I do not have time to tackle it.
<clivejo> oh thats very up to date
<sgclark> yes, and I do believe that developer is involved in kstars
<clivejo> is it just a build dep?
<sgclark> no clue why his packages wouldn't go into archive
<clivejo> could we just copy the package to staging so it builds?
<sgclark> no it is a ppa, external ppas are banned for CI, perhaps a copy is ok, ask yofel
<sgclark> still there is issue in regards to archive though..
<clivejo> he must be kstars dev
<clivejo> kstars-bleeding - 5:15.12+r5628.247~ubuntu16.04.1 
<sgclark> yeah fairly certain he is.
<clivejo> interesting - KStars is free, open source, cross-platform Astronomy Software. It provides an accurate graphical simulation of the night sky, from any location on Earth, at any date and time. The display includes up to 100 million stars, 13,000 deep-sky objects,all 8 planets, the Sun and Moon, and thousands of comets, asteroids, supernovae, and satellites.
<clivejo> Current Maintainer: Jasem Mutlaq 
<clivejo> same guy
#kubuntu-devel 2016-02-10
<sitter> clivejo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1npzZu83AfU
<bshah> :O
<lordievader> Good morning.
<clivejo> sitter: I used to beta test the AOL UK software!
<clivejo> That was a long time ago!
<soee> anyone had this: E: Problem executing scripts APT::Update::Post-Invoke-Success 'if /usr/bin/test -e /usr/bin/appstreamcli; then appstreamcli refresh > /dev/null; fi' ?
<clivejo> how am I supposed to write about myself being so great if I cant log unto the wiki?!?
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<soee> hiho
<soee> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=LibreOffice-5.1-Released
<clivejo> sitter: can you trigger a rebult on KCI like it does at midnight?
<sitter> clivejo: I can. what's the occasion?
<clivejo> failed builds due to kio failure
<clivejo> I think thats fixed now
<clivejo> so packages depending on it should now build!
<clivejo> or can you trigger all the packages that depend on it?
<sitter> daily build wouldn't fix that
<sitter> daily build only buiilds things with changes
<sitter> clivejo: do you want all rebuilt or only frameworks for now?
<clivejo> 192 packages depend on it apparently
<sitter> and do you want both xenial and wily or only xenial for now
<sitter> ?
<clivejo> both if possible
<clivejo> sitter: did you get my message about libkolab git?
<sitter> nope
<clivejo> <clivejo> sitter: can you fix KCI to grab libkolab from here https://cgit.kolab.org/libkolab/ ?
<clivejo> <clivejo> getting the following error - 00:27:49 hudson.plugins.git.GitException: Failed to fetch from https://git.kolab.org/diffusion/LK/libkolab.git
<sitter> clivejo: what's the url though
<sitter> https://cgit.kolab.org/libkolab/ is just the webui
<sgclark> sitter: may or may not be related, but on KDE CI I had to set ENV GIT_SSL_NO_VERIFY=1 for kolab, java evidently does not care for their cert.
<sitter> 00:28:50 stderr: fatal: unable to access 'https://git.kolab.org/diffusion/LK/libkolab.git/': server certificate verification failed. CAfile: /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt CRLfile: none
<sitter> sgclark: seems like the problem there
<sitter> doesn't want to clone for me locally at all for some reason
<sitter> sgclark: so. it appears to me that 14.04's ca-certificates is too old to accept the cert. 16.04 apparently manages to verify but then get stuck on actually cloning. have you talked to the kolab people about this?
<sitter> stuck on neon with POST git-upload-pack (gzip 2440 to 1253 bytes)
<sgclark> sitter: I have not talked to them
<sgclark> That would probably be the better move than env work around. only just now getting back to my CI work.
<sgclark> sitter: also, speaking of kwallet-pam, is there a way to get it to stop trying to merge  random branch that has nothing to do with us?
<sitter> deleting the branch
<sitter> ^ third time I am saying this now
<sgclark> oh. sorry.
<sitter> sgclark: WRT ssl, instead of disabling verification you could probably just import the certs
<sgclark> I am not much in the loop these days.
<sitter> once I find out how to do that on debian hurrdurr
<sgclark> sitter: ok, thanks
<sitter> sgclark: https://paste.kde.org/pq534snzp
<sitter> last step is debconf where you'll have to tick the cert as enabled
<sgclark> sitter: ty
<sitter> clivejo: ^ I applied that to KCI so in theory it should be able to clone libkolab again. alas, I can't get it to manually clone at all as the kolab server fails to reply for some reason
<sitter> also rebuilds in progress
<sitter> shadeslayer: ^ if you build libkolab you too might want to make sure that the cert is actually working
<sgclark> debian merges due tomorrow. hahahaha
<clivejo> sorry was out on the farm
<clivejo> sitter: yes, Im talking to the kolab guys about it
<clivejo> nice to see some green in here!
<clivejo> eakk
 * clivejo runs away
<clivejo> sitter: ^^ If kio doesnt have a stable branch, why is this here?
<Sput> so who's maintaining the Quassel package these days? new release 0.12.3 has been tagged, release announcement to follow soonish
<Sput> Riddell: ^ (not sure if you're still active...)
<clivejo> Sput: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dev/quassel/ubuntu
<Sput> thx!
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/quassel
<clivejo> maybe ask on that project
<clivejo> or the team - https://launchpad.net/~quassel-dev
<Sput> that's unfortunately not the package maintainers
<Sput> previously it was maintained by ScottK, Riddell and before that sitter, but as far as I know there have been some... changes recently :/
<clivejo> is there a source tarbal?
<clivejo> I could have a wee look
<Sput> that would be cool!
<Sput> hmm, also debfx
<clivejo> debian seem to be keeping up-to-date too
<clivejo> http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/kde-extras/quassel.git/
<Sput> clivejo: yeah, ScottK and debfx maintain those now
<Riddell> Sput! what does it mean to hide chat temporarily vs permanantly?
<Sput> Riddell: a temporarily hidden chat comes back if there's activity in it. great e.g. for queries that you use rarely.
<clivejo> sitter: git clone http://git.kolab.org/diffusion/LK/libkolab.git should now work 
#kubuntu-devel 2016-02-11
<ovidiu-florin> clivejo: you can reach me faster on Telegram
<valorie> wow, so much green now
<valorie> who /how is the CI turning green?
<ovidiu-florin> Black magic
<valorie> I'm actually interested in knowing who did that magic
<valorie> and what they did
<ovidiu-florin> less than a third are still in red
<ovidiu-florin> great work magic wizzard
<ovidiu-florin> (girls can be wizzards too, right?)
<valorie> depending on your chosen fantasy universe, of course!
<ovidiu-florin> :P
<sitter> valorie: from what I was told kio was broken, KIO being a dep of everything else subsequently broke everythign else
<valorie> ah, that is deep magick indeed
<valorie> thanks, sitter
<sitter> credit goes to clivejo FWIW (:
<valorie> nice work clivejo!
<clivejo> sitter: is there any way to filter the Senile FIX into frameworks, plasma and apps?
<sitter> clivejo: login and create a view
<sitter> I think users can create their own views
<clivejo> sitter: does KCI know which are frameworks etc?
<sitter> clivejo: you can create views based on regular expressions
<sitter> so ^xenial_frameworks_.*$
<sitter> would give you frameworks
<sitter> then you can additional filter the views by the build states you want
<clivejo> sitter: I cant see how to do that :/
<clivejo> the package names dont contain frameworks?
<sitter> oh that is true
<sitter> only mobile CI has that
<sitter> so you can't :P
<clivejo> :(
<bshah> heuheu.. all hail to mobile CI!
<bshah> :p
<sitter> TBH I don't see the point anyway :P
<sitter> I always look at any red build and then dig through the upstreams until I find the lowest dep that fails and fix that first
<clivejo> sitter: just thought it would be handy so attention could be drawn to those packages just before release
<sitter> it's not like it matters if that dep was a framework
<sitter> clivejo: all packages should always be green or orange. if not the hat is on fire anyway
<clivejo> for example frameworks have just been released, if they could all be fixed in KCI
<sitter> since you don't even know if the upcoming frameworks release is perhaps breaking some stable application etc.
<clivejo> point taken
<clivejo> sitter: would you give plasma-discover a kick to rebuild when you have time
<sitter> clivejo: you aren't a kubuntu-member yet?
<clivejo> no :(
<clivejo> they dont like me
<sitter> outragous
<sitter> I, [2016-02-11T11:12:57.781888 #28157]  INFO -- retry: xenial_unstable_plasma-discover | status - failure | queued - true
<sitter> clivejo: already queued
<clivejo> ah
<valorie> lies
<clivejo> KCI is very busy at the moment!
 * clivejo giggles
<clivejo> hi valorie
<valorie> clivejo has not scheduled his member meeting yet
<clivejo> I dont know how!
<clivejo> and you all know me :P
<valorie> yes, but a meeting should be called
<clivejo> I pester you all enough
 * clivejo dislikes meetings
<clivejo> are you all coming to Ireland to see me then?!?
<valorie> either just set a time, or use Doodle or so
<clivejo> Im easy time wise
<valorie> choose the times you are available and let the rest of use choose among them
<valorie> send the link to Kubuntu-devel
<valorie> make the doodle for next week, so we have a few days to fill out the doodle
<clivejo> what is doodle?!?
<clivejo> sounds like something my pup done
<valorie> doodle.com
<valorie> there are some free alternatives, but most of us have been using that one for quite awhile
<yofel> be careful with the timezone settings, that's rather confusing :/
<valorie> I think it's best to just use it in your own timezone
<valorie> and let us each set it for our own
 * clivejo notices yofel hasnt bigged me up on wiki page!
<yofel> I'm at work and am waiting for the wiki to log me in for several minutes now
<yofel> should be done SOON[TM]
<clivejo> I think Ive messed it up
<valorie> messed up what?
<clivejo> I made a doodle on doodle
<valorie> rule 2: no peeing on websites
 * clivejo though a doodle was a #2
<valorie> lol
<sitter> yofel: still better than the KDE wikis which have been readonly for like a week now xD
<yofel> ...
<sitter> on wiki.ubuntu there's at least a chance you can write something. albeit a slim one :P
<yofel> …
<yofel> oh, I'm in \o/
<clivejo> but for how long!
<clivejo> it randomly logs me out :/
<yofel> doesn't happen to me..
<yofel> well, so far at least
<yofel> and as I say that, it logged me out, uhuh.....
 * clivejo smirks
<clivejo> told you so!
<sitter> jmux: did you get in touch with kdepim (or kde at large) for the May sprint? if not, do you want me to post an invite?
<clivejo> yipppeeee
<valorie> the kde wikis got hit by two spam attacks
<valorie> they are figuring out how to move forward now
<valorie> I keep poking people with sharp sticks about it
<valorie> without poking Ben so hard he pokes back
<soee_> do we still have this problem: [11:57] <markit> Before I waste time dowloading 1.2GB of ISO, does recent daily build of 16.04 have the installer working? (some time ago just crashed with some errors) ?
<valorie> we did a couple of days ago, and afaik nobody has fixed it
<valorie> is there a trello card about sorting it?
<valorie> don't see one
<valorie> adding it
<soee_> thanks
<snele> valorie: soee_: bug report status triaged and stays like that for weeks now
<snele> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1529450
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1529450 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "[master] AttributeError: 'PageKde' object has no attribute 'get_secureboot_key'" [Critical,Triaged]
<valorie> yofel said it can be fixed after our deadline for uploading packages
<valorie> that has to be our first priority
<valorie> even over testing
<valorie> unless someone has the expertise to fix it quickly
<valorie> we're all over-worked
<yofel> please don't do bug tracking on trello.. we have launchpad for that
<yofel> it's already on our xenial RC list
<valorie> ok, sorry yofel
<yofel> np, we just have a horrible record of tracking things in multiple place at the same time...
<valorie> true
 * valorie is exhausted and it's 3:15am
<valorie> niters all
<clivejo> oh dear
<clivejo> we have missed the debian merge deadline
<yofel> how so?
<yofel> FF is in a week
<yofel> doesn't change that we'll have to file FFE's for almost everything
<acheron88> was there a fix for the broken lockscreen on switching back to previous user session?
<acheron88> besides 'loginctl unlock-sessions' in a VT that is....
<clivejo> yofel: trello note is 11am today
<clivejo> yofel: ping
<clivejo> in these debian merges I have noticed *.menu being created or modifed.  Ive been taking Debians solution, but wondering if this is the correct action?
<clivejo> whereas for the watch file our branches have an unstable entry and Ive been taking our solution over Debian
<clivejo> also, I cant see my uploads appearing on qa, is there something wrong?
<clivejo> oh spoke too soon
<clivejo> I see them now
<yofel> clivejo: oh, I deliberately set that to one week before FF
<yofel> as we'll need at least a week to get this uploaded. Doesn't really matter now as we'll be late anyway
<yofel> for menu take debians solution, yeah
<sitter> how is debian-menu still a thing some 15 years after desktop-entry was invented? -.-
<clivejo> sitter: strugs
 * clivejo shrugs
 * clivejo noms on a spoonful of Nutella
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<yofel> sitter: be happy, the CTTE officially retired it last year, and now lintian tells you to please exorcise it
<sitter> cool
<sitter> was about damn time :P
<BluesKaj> hi clivejo, yofel, sitter
<yofel> heyho
<BluesKaj> finally getting somewhere with the activities options and their settings, but I think it still needs a fuller more comprehensive tutorial page of some sort explaining in more detail how the settings are achieved. If such an official "Activities Page" exists iit's not easily found.
<clivejo> sitter: do you use git gui?
<sitter> clivejo: yes
<clivejo> how can I push to just one branch?
<clivejo> it seems to want to always push to master as well
<sitter> sounds more like a refspec problem than a gui problem
<sitter> clivejo: check your .git/config in the repo if it has odd refspecs set up for one of the branches
<sitter> other than that git gui would push the branches you select for pushing
<soee_> anyone on a phone with android system ?
<clivejo> soee_: I am
<soee_> clivejo: are you able to browse it with Dolphin ?
<clivejo> via KDE Connect yes
<clivejo> yofel: Ive done as many of the merges as I know how to.  The rest I need help with
<yofel> will have to wait till tomorrow evening if scarlett doesn't have time.
<clivejo> ok
<clivejo> anything else on the to-do list I can do?
<soee_> clivejo: i have an error like this: The file or folder /home/soee/.config/kdeconnect/43785641bd795ba/kdeconnect_sftp/43785641bd795ba/storage/extSdCard does not exist.
<soee_> for each of 3 folders listed on the devic
<soee_> device
<clivejo> yofel: I been trying to fix frameworks on KCI to prepare to stage those
<yofel> thanks, but please don't stage them for now
<clivejo> okay
<clivejo> Ill go do some OSM work, gimme a shout if you have time to go through one of those problem merges
<BluesKaj> heh, not much common courtesy here...say hi to someone and no response...is thei some kind of totem pole ?
<yofel> isn't that more of an issue with the general IRC culture? As in that you say hi when you join, but nobody feels oblidged to respond as they might be saying hi dozens of times per day otherwise
<BluesKaj> yofel that's BS , common courtesy is a culture,  irc isn't a culture 
<BluesKaj> when one is personally addressed by name one should respond
<vishalrao> hi everyone
<BluesKaj> hi vishalrao
<vishalrao> :-P
<yofel> I'm certainly not called everyone, but hi anyway :D
 * vishalrao now waits for everyone in the channel to say hi back
<soee_> hi ubottu
<BluesKaj> hehe, just use their nicks
<soee_> bot ignors it too
<yofel> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<yofel> ok, it's alive
<soee_> :)
<sgclark> morning
<soee_> clivejo: ping
<soee_> hiho sgclark
<sgclark> ahoneybun: claydoh Mamarok ovidiu-florin yofel valorie the KC UCC meeting is evidently today, anyone going to be there? I can reschedule as it snuck up on me and I should have sent reminder.
<yofel> if IRC: yes, if hangout: no
<sgclark> noted
<sgclark> I am too sick for hangout haha
<yofel> join the club -.-
<sgclark> can't anyone be f'ing nice anymore. I am really getting sick of all this.
<sitter> sgclark: You rock! Don't let not-rocking people get you down <3
<sgclark> thanks sitter <3
<yofel> sgclark: thanks for everything you're doing *hugs* - and get well soon!
<sgclark> thanks yofel *hugs*
<sgclark> yofel:  question: I have kdepimlibs here that refuses to include source with the upload so of course it gets rejected. I cannot for the life of me figure out why it is doing this
<yofel> passed -s to git-buildpackage-ppa?
<yofel> that has "-sd" hardcoded for that case..
<soee> are we packaging kdeconnect 0.9 ?
<sgclark> I had nothing passed and that normally works
<yofel> what version are you building?
<sgclark> but I noticed something even weirder, the package name has ppaa_source.changes what is with ppaa?!
<sgclark> it is 15.12.1 ppa1
<yofel> that sounds like -sa got passed
<sgclark> oh. that may have been me last attempt. will try -sd
<yofel> that won't work either, -s[anything] will pass -sd
<yofel> the script simply doesn't allow overriding that (yes, that's stupid)
<yofel> worst case just edit line 72ff for now
<sgclark> okies
<yofel> it would nice if the script allowed passing arbitrary params to gbp..
<sgclark> it would be nice if it did not randomly not work as intended
<soee> WTF oO 
<soee> LANGUAGE=C sudo apt update
<soee> [sudo] password for soee: 
<soee> soee is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<jmux> sitter: Sorry - wasn't around all day. I just posted to Kubuntu, Neon, Debian DE and LibreOffice channel. Feel free to spread the word.
<sgclark> yofel even debuild -S is failing lol, madness. The only thing that sticks out is that it is 1ubuntu1 because debian beat us on new version
<jmux> We don't have much space, as you can probably remeber form last time, since we moved to a different floor.
<yofel> sgclark: aaaaah, with -1ubuntu1, -S should default to -sd. So there you have to pass -sa for it to include the source
<yofel> as -1ubuntu1 is a "diff" against -1
<ahoneybun> oh crap is it sgclark ?
<ahoneybun> I think it was at a time I couldn't make (it might be over by now anyway)
<blaze> ubuntu ate my kittens, and broke hw video acceleration with latest mesa update :(
<clivejo> kubuntu made my Galaxy S2 go crazy
<ahoneybun> well by now a 6yo phone would
<genii> So then performing as advertised. " Live (might eat kittens) " https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/PPAs#Live_.28might_eat_kittens.29
<clivejo> that and I installed CM13 Marshmallow on it :/
<clivejo> but I blame Kubuntu
<ahoneybun> nice
<clivejo> ahoneybun: would you write me a wee testimonial ?
<ahoneybun> link
<ahoneybun> and of course clivejo 
<clivejo> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/~clivejo
<ahoneybun> damn crap wiki
<clivejo> I know, Ive spend days trying to get signed in
<ahoneybun> I'm getting the python error
<clivejo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/~clivejo
<clivejo> try it from ubuntu URL
<ahoneybun> yea I'm trying to get in though a Ubuntu Touch wiki
<ahoneybun> in
<clivejo> and my doodle - http://doodle.com/poll/e3mxbfpdexdcbbck
<ahoneybun> people might be busy on the 14th lol
<ahoneybun> XD
<ahoneybun> filled out that doodle
<clivejo> maybe I should expand it over next weekend
<ahoneybun> it is pretty big already lol
<clivejo> but valorie urged me to keep it to a week
<clivejo> ahoneybun: busy day on Sunday?
<ahoneybun> it is Valentines Day in the US
<ahoneybun> I'm not but others might be
<clivejo> can you spread the word please?
<ahoneybun> done the testimonial
<clivejo> thank you :)
<ahoneybun> clivejo, send word on the -devel ML and I'll do the KC ML
<soee> clivejo: any idea if we will package kdeconnect 0.9 ?
<ahoneybun> KC ML sent
<clivejo> soee: I have packaged it, but it doesnt work as intended
<soee> :/
<clivejo> I think they need to upgrade the Andriod client first
<soee> clivejo: KDEconnect is in version 0.9g on my phone
<soee> and we are @ 0.8 here on desktop
<soee> maybe thats why my browsing through dolphin isn't working
<clivejo> soee: did you try the one in my ppa?
<soee> clivejo: can't remember now
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~clivejo/+archive/ubuntu/xenial
<soee> clivejo: why it is called kdeconnect-plasma ?
<clivejo> be warned, it wouldnt work at the time and I havent looked at it since
<clivejo> soee: I believe the KF5 version is called that
<clivejo> but I could be wrong
<soee> this weekend new frameworks should be releesed
<clivejo> they are already on depot :)
<clivejo> soee: you fancy a job?
<soee> clivejo: i know nothing about packaging :)
<clivejo> you dont need to!
<soee> testing kdeconnect now and indeed there are problems
<clivejo> just compare http://kci.pangea.pub/ with http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/frameworks/build_status_5.18.0_xenial.html
<mamarley> soee: Or you could learn!  Everybody starts someplace.
<soee> clivejo: Error trying to pair: This device can't be paired because is running an old version of KDE Connect.
<clivejo> if you get a match, let me know so I can try and fix it
<soee> mamarley: if i would have time for it :)
<clivejo> yippeee
<clivejo> soee: you could try the KCI build of kde connect - https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+build/8996874
<soee> clivejo: WIN! :D
<soee> device pairs fine and i can browse files on my phone :)
<clivejo> with the KCI version?
<soee> clivejo: yes
<clivejo> :)
<soee> i just downloaded deb and installed it
<clivejo> I tried that at the time I packaged the other and it was broken too
<clivejo> they must have fixed it :)
<soee> yup ;)
<clivejo> we should get that into the archive
<soee> it was so painful to switch to windows just to manage files on phone :M
<clivejo> you still have windows?
 * clivejo shakes head
 * clivejo tuts
<soee> sure :)
<soee> i can jump there and test my projects in Edge browser
<soee> *websites
 * clivejo shivers
 * mamarley shivers
<mamarley> *cough*http://modern.ie/
<clivejo> I wonder will KCI ever get caught up!
<clivejo> 137 queued, 16 being worked on
<clivejo> and 3 hours until new builds are triggered
<clivejo> soee: did you do the little job?
<soee> what exactly?
<clivejo> compare the two pages
<clivejo> to see if any framework packages are familing
<clivejo> failing
<soee> what pages ?
<clivejo> [20:34:34] <clivejo> just compare http://kci.pangea.pub/ with http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/frameworks/build_status_5.18.0_xenial.html
<soee> clivejo: so for example see if attica in xenial unstable last build failed http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_attica/ ?
<soee> or i should search for stable ?
<clivejo> either
<soee> why?
<clivejo> so I can see whats wrong with it
<soee> but is stable fails also unstable will fail ?
<soee> *but if
<soee> clivejo: ping
<clivejo> pong
<soee> clivejo: grab it http://paste.ubuntu.com/15019266/
<clivejo> thanks :)
<soee> clivejo: there is no oxygen-icons5 package in kci
<soee> that is why i added ????
<clivejo> there isnt anything to build
<clivejo> so no point
<ahoneybun> mhall119, was there a meeting today?
<sgclark> ahoneybun: we are going to reschedule
<sgclark> yofel: -sa did not work either. the changes are in git, perhaps you can try when you have time. I give up :(
<yofel> 4:15.12.1-1ubuntu1.1
<yofel> what's with the 1.1?
<yofel> o.O
<yofel> I cloned it, ran 'git-buildpackage-ppa'
<yofel> -> dpkg-genchanges: including full source code in upload
<yofel> sgclark: git-buildpackage-ppa prints at the gbp command at the top after "calling: ", what does it show for you?
<yofel> s/at the//
<genii> Looks like ppa suffix
<yofel> this is what I get:
<yofel> calling: gbp buildpackage --git-export-dir=../build-area --git-tarball-dir=../build-area --git-no-create-orig --git-overlay --git-ignore-branch --git-ignore-new --git-prebuild=dch -b -v 4:15.12.1-1ubuntu1.1~ubuntu16.04~ppa1 PPA build; dch -D xenial -r PPA build -S -sa
<sgclark> yofel: only -S no -sa following... anyway can you jus upload to ppa. I will try and reclone automation. maybe I somehow have a broken git-buildpackage-ppa 
<yofel> sgclark: uploaded
#kubuntu-devel 2016-02-12
<ScottK> clivejo: quassel is updated in Debian, so someone can look at sync or merge.
<clivejo> hi ScottK, are you on the launchpad project?
<ScottK> For quassel?
<ScottK> No.
<ScottK> BTW, if you find stuff in the Ubuntu package we ought to have in Debian (i.e. you merge not sync), then please file bugs in Debian.
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/~quassel-dev
<ScottK> That doesn't actually do anything.
<clivejo> are you Scott Kitterman?
<ScottK> I am.
<ScottK> At one point we were considering using LP for upstream quassel translations.
<ScottK> Note that the most recent branch is years old.
<clivejo> I see
<ScottK> Thanks for the pointer though.  It's one more little piece of LP cruft to clean up to quit that.
<totof-at-work> hi all, is there a date for having plasma 5.5.4 in wily backport ppa ?
<valorie> when it's done
<valorie> totof-at-work: you can test, if you are a knowledgeable user
<valorie> 1. install ppa-purge
<totof-at-work> thks for this answer ... I only see that packages in backport-landing don't evolve since one week :) 
<valorie> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<valorie> then add the backports-landing PPA
<valorie> test, then remove that PPA
<valorie> only purge it if you are having serious problems
<valorie> if you decide to test, please come here and report your problems
<valorie> totof-at-work: we don't have enough people doing packaging to get things done quickly these days
<valorie> if you are interested in helping, please stick around
<totof-at-work> I opened the bug 358359 that was fixed but it seems that the fix wasn't not included in 5.5.4 packages ? Anyone can confirm ?
<ubottu> bug 358359 in Russian Ubuntu Projects forum "Доработать новую структуру форума" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/358359
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<soee> hiho BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hey clivejo, soee, what's happening today?
<clivejo> soee and BluesKaj would you guys testify for me?
<clivejo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/~clivejo
<BluesKaj> testify ?
<clivejo> tell the world how great I am :P
<clivejo> Im applying for Kubuntu membership
<soee> clivejo: "I am ashamed to say, I was a Windoze user and was involved in beta testing Vista"
<clivejo> and if you do, please use @SIG@ to sign it
<soee> nothing to be ashamed - i say it is a big +
<clivejo> I know, so very ashamed!
<soee> valorie: ping
<clivejo> Actually the first time I installed Linux I blew up my monitor :/
<clivejo> Id got a Mandrake box set somewhere
<clivejo> late 1990's
<soee> ;D
<soee> clivejo: whole wiki page looks good :)
<clivejo> somehow jacked the refresh rate up and monitor couldnt handle it
<soee> do not worry i saw article today that changing some date in ios (iphone) leads to phone destruction :D
<soee> where do i define environment variables ?
<clivejo> environment variables ?
<soee> yes
<clivejo> for what?
<soee> ok i found something: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<soee> clivejo: there is a bug in latest Nvidia driver and as a workaround (till next release) they suggesto to set one env variable
<soee> __GLVND_DISALLOW_PATCHING=1
<clivejo> ah
<soee> so we have /etc/environment for a system wide variables
<clivejo> sitter: whats up with KCI, there are 15 jobs stuck for about an hour and a half now
<sgclark> it usually get stuck at launchpad being  unresposive. may want to look at the logs
<sgclark> mm publication checks. maybe not
<clivejo> hi sgclark
<sgclark> hi
<sitter> clivejo: launchpad slow to build I'd say
<sgclark> the ones I looked at got past builds are fine, publication check
<sgclark> is where they sit
<clivejo> stuck in the mud, Ill get the tractor the tow them out
<sitter> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/stable/+sourcepub/6064830/+listing-archive-extra
<sitter> slow to publish actually
<sgclark> ahh. 
<sitter> built an hour ago, still not published
 * clivejo kicks LP
<sgclark> got it, so yeah aunchpad is to blame
<sitter> you might want to check in with wgrant though. an hour too publish is not normal
<mgolden_> Question:
<mgolden_> What is the testing plan for 16.04 ISOs?
<BluesKaj> the plan is install and run it , then report any bugs :-)
<BluesKaj> mgolden_, a lot depends on your hardware and their drivers and what packages you like to use and this is the release schedule,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseSchedule
<mgolden_> Right, when do I get to do that?
<mgolden_> Just a question of planning my time...
<mgolden_> I hadn't seen the schedule before.
<BluesKaj> mgolden_, the best method id to install the daily build, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<BluesKaj> id=is
<mgolden_> Is kubuntu going to have a beta on 2/25?
<BluesKaj> mgolden_, if that's what the schedule says then yes 
<mgolden_> Well, the schedule says "for opt-in flavors" which is the same thing it says for the Alphas, but there haven't been any alphas this time (to my knowledge)
<BluesKaj> opt in flavors includes kubuntu if that's what you mean
<allee> mgolden_: Hi Mitch, did you solve your 30 sec login problem?
<mgolden_> Hi
<mgolden_> allee_: Removing akonadi had no effect the first couple of times, but now it seems fast
<mgolden_> BluesKaj: OK, I look forward to testing it.  I know there used to be alphas so I wasn't sure how it was going to go this time.
<BluesKaj> the daily build is your best bet , that method brings alona all the latest fixes and packages, mgolden_
<BluesKaj> along
<BluesKaj> gawd  my spelling is awful today 
<mgolden_> BluesKaj: Will do.
<mgolden_> Bye
<sgclark> wgrant: we seem to have a bottleneck with publications on launchpad, mind taking a look?
<sgclark> clivejo: the packages with epoch remove and rename need the changelog entry to match what debian did and you will need to rename the source tarball to match. it is so the two versions can coexist.
<sgclark> not sure how we can handle the rename in our scripts though, yofel perhaps can do some magic there.
<clivejo> sgclark: could we go through one together?
<sgclark> I am here if you have questions
<clivejo> I need to do it and see it, my brain works strangely
<clivejo> sgclark: also would you testify for my kubuntu application if you get a few minutes? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/~clivejo
<sgclark> you bet
<clivejo> thanks
<clivejo> aparently you sign it with  @SIG@
<clivejo> if you have any tips on something to add or remove, please do let me know
<clivejo> sgclark: what happens if debian changed the name a couple versions ago and we have released one in the mean time under the old name and epoch?
<sgclark> rename is happening in debian merge. I would think it is fine. perhaps confirmation from yofel
<sgclark> rename should make the epoch irrelevant..
<sgclark> libkf5kdcraw successfully built which is the one I did
<sgclark> still not publishing of course..
<sgclark> anyway, I am moving forward, the farther we stray from debian the more unnecessary work for us.
<clivejo> I done this one - https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-kdeapplications/+build/8984887
<clivejo> builds ok, but not showing on QA
<sgclark> clivejo: ah the packageset needs to be updated for that
<clivejo> in KA?
<sgclark> sadly I get denied when trying to commit to kubuntu-automation so yofel will have to I guess unless you have access..
<clivejo> I should have access :/
<clivejo> havent tried it recently
<clivejo> shall I try?
<sgclark> I don't but whatever
<clivejo> edit applications-xenial?
<sgclark> yup
<sgclark> can you edit libkf5kdcraw while in there clivejo?
<sgclark> well it was libkdcraw
<clivejo> Ive just done libkf5kdcraw and libkf5sane
<sgclark> thanks!
<clivejo> see how qa reacts
<clivejo> will debian rename the git too?
<clivejo> qa is set on a cron sync every 10 mins isnt it?
<sgclark> no clue on git, probably not if they have not done so already. 10 mins sounds about right.
<clivejo> sgclark: are you pulling the KA from LP git?
<sgclark> yeah I think so, is there another?
<clivejo> they moved from bzr to git
<sgclark> yeah I had access to bzr, but get denied on git
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/+git/kubuntu-automation/
<sgclark> I have the repo.. but get denied with git
<sgclark> pushing
<clivejo> strange
<clivejo> sgclark: http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_15.12.1_xenial.html
<clivejo> libkf5sane is now showing, but not libkf5kdcraw
<clivejo> ah, its not published and there is no previous version so its blank
<clivejo> doesnt display
<sgclark> yeah launchpad seems to be broken.
<sgclark> Gonna go wear my KDE hat for awhile.
<clivejo> KCI seems to be broken too!
<clivejo> if its not debian git being slow, its launchpad!
<clivejo> cant seem to catch a break!
<sgclark> KCI is not broken, it is waiting on launchpad
<yofel> sgclark, clivejo: yes, keep debian renames even if the rename version doesn't match
<yofel> sgclark: and there's a source package name <=> upstream name map in the automation tools. And I think the watch files can also handle name mismatches
<yofel> several maps actually, be careful there
<sgclark> yofel: ok, but I cannot commit to automation git. access denied
<clivejo> sgclark: there are a few packages which you uploaded for 15.12.1, but are showing as red on qa, do you want me to leave them for you to fix?
<sgclark> if I had to guess it is pim
<clivejo> ah gwenview seems to be deps
<sgclark> if you want to fix them , I am totally ok with that
<sgclark> yeah we still have a bunch of libs to be done
<clivejo> I think thats the problem
<clivejo> KF5Kipi
<sgclark> distracted by KDE stuff atm though
<clivejo> and KF5KDcraw
<sgclark> mm that sould be ther
<sgclark> etherre
<sgclark> bah
<clivejo> publisher is still playing up!
<sgclark> well when kipi is  done it will need a rebuild
<clivejo> I think Ill leave it until the publisher starts playing ball again
<clivejo> its rather annoying
<sgclark> I saw KCI stuff going by, should be good
<clivejo> libkf5kdcraw started 3 hours ago and finished after 2mins, 34.6 seconds and its still not published!
<sgclark> oh goodness
<sgclark> guess that deems it still broken
<sgclark> all of the failures are due to launchpad publishing taking 3+ hours... not actual build fails
<sgclark> but then we are poor maintainers so meh
<valorie> sorry for the late response, soee, but pong
<clivejo> hi valorie
<valorie> hi clive, how's it going
<clivejo> great bar an S2 going crazy
<valorie> you are IRCing fron a bar?
<clivejo> nope
<valorie> then I don't understand "great bar an S2 going crazy"
<clivejo> trying to fix a Samsung Galaxy S2 that decided to go crazy
<rww> s/bar/except for/
<rww> does that help :3
<sgclark> an S2 that is old?!?!
<clivejo> yes
<clivejo> I put CM13 on it and gave it to my mother
<clivejo> two nights ago it had some kind of mental breakdown
<valorie> ah, I give phone stuff to my "linux son" Thomas
<clivejo> thats a bit of a mouth full
<clivejo> I think Id go for just Tom :P
<valorie> he was Tommy growing up, and wanted to go by Thomas when he got older
<valorie> so I sort of go between the two
<valorie> in general, I call people what they want to be called
<clivejo> this phone has been through a format and a wipe
<clivejo> yet it still have thumbs of peoples faces in .face
<clivejo> thats crazy
<clivejo> nearly 1Gb of them!
<valorie> this is how they keep the crapware on phones, I would guess
<clivejo> I installed a custom ROM
<clivejo> but that really should have been deleted after a factory reset
<clivejo> its amazing how much data can be recovered from a phone you think is wiped
<soee> hi valorie, sorry for late response - my health is so bad today :/ i spent whole day i bed
<soee> valorie: could you review wiki page with clivejo profile ?
<valorie> oh gosh, get well soon soee
<valorie> I'll look at it again, sure
<soee> thank you
<valorie> when you are going for membership?
<valorie> soon I hope?
<soee> clivejo: ^
<clivejo> soee: I asked you to testify!
<soee> i did, bt i trust valorie more than me when it comes to English :D
<clivejo> I mean write a statement at the bottom
<clivejo> saying how great you think I am :P
<valorie> soee: you just login to the wiki, and then edit the page
<clivejo> oh BTW valorie your signature is wrong
<clivejo> needs to be  @SIG@
<valorie> write what you want, sign it with @SIG@ and then preview before saving
<soee> ahh.. i'll do it tomorrow i'm going to get some sleep now :(
<valorie> yeah, I couldn't remember how to do that
 * clivejo gives soee a dirty look
<soee> cu tomorrow
<clivejo> soee: you got man flu?
<valorie> fixed it
<clivejo> :)
<valorie> I'll add the @SIG@ bit to our membership page, since it does not come up when searching for it with google (I did try)
<clivejo> valorie: would you fix LP please??
<valorie> heh
<valorie> wgrant: any progress on relieving poor LP's constipation problem?
 * valorie is willing to contribute Ex-Lax
<clivejo> I wanted to do some work on apps 15.12.1
<valorie> clivejo: I assume you can continue to package, even though there is a delay in publishing?
<clivejo> not really, I like to make sure they a building properly
<wgrant> valorie, clivejo: Sorry, was asleep. It should be catching up now. A collection of very popular and large package upadtes had millions of machines DoSing it.
<wgrant> Let me see how close to caught up it is.
<valorie> weeeee
<wgrant> I hate libreoffice.
<valorie> I would, but it helped move me from Win > Lin back in the day when it was Oo.o
<clivejo> stupid boot loops
#kubuntu-devel 2016-02-13
<ScottK> valorie: seems like mattermost is a way better idea than slack.
<valorie> ScottK: one of my friends is working out a matrix <> irc bridge too
<valorie> there are alternatives
<ScottK> I've used some of the IRC/email alternatives and honestly never saw any advantage.
<ScottK> slack though had some serious downsides, including terms of service that were pretty unacceptable.
<ScottK> (on top of the standard it's not free software)
<valorie> well, I love irc more than anything else
<valorie> however, many students can't use IRC because it's blocked
<valorie> and it is harder to get going than things you can use on your phone such as Telegram
<valorie> lowering barriers to entry is a Good Thing imo
<valorie> I understand that Debian has a different take on that
<ScottK> No, I think Debian doesn't mind lowering barriers to entry.
<valorie> sure, but the emphasis is on security
<valorie> not popularity
<ScottK> BTW, if you run a quassel core, you can pick an arbitrary port for the client/core connection so if you can get the client installed on the computers it's very unlikely you can't get around the block.
<ScottK> Stability even more.
<valorie> sure
<ScottK> You could probably even use port 80 so they can't block it without also blocking web browsing.
<ScottK> At least not at the port level.
<valorie> ScottK: hard to talk newbie junior or senior high students into doing that, esp. if they are still on Win or Mac
<valorie> and some of even the GSoC students from poor countries don't have a whole lot of options
<ScottK> Sure.
<ScottK> I recently tried to suggest to the technology and engineering teacher at my youngest's middle school that it might make sense to direct the kids that are really interesting towards free software projects.
<ScottK> She was too horrified at the prospect of subjecting the kids to on line interactions with adults to even really process what I was suggesting.
<ScottK> So yeah, I get resistence.
<valorie> huh, so she's not heard of GCi?
<valorie> they actually do keep the kids rather separated from the mentors
<valorie> most of the communication is through the webapp
<valorie> unless the student decides to use IRC or Telegram or so
<ScottK> They've done "Hour of code".
<ScottK> They're biggest tech extra-curricular is www.firstlegoleague.org
<ScottK> Which is good, but I think the kids learn more about project management than coding.
<valorie> agreed
<valorie> GCi is great, since it is code plus other tasks
<valorie> helps kids find their place by trying different stuff out
<ScottK> For leaning about principles of programming, she's using http://sonic-pi.net/ at home (running very nicely on a Kubuntu Trusty box that I haven't migrated to Debian yet.
<ScottK> She thinks she's making music, she's really learning how to program.
<valorie> neato!
<ScottK> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TK1mBqKvIyU is a great demonstration by the lead developer.
<ScottK> He goes on about Rasberry Pi, but it'll work on most any non-ancient Linux.
<valorie> neat, I'll watch that once I'm done with the news
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<clivejo> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi clivejo
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
 * clivejo wonders how libksane became libkf5sane, surely it should me libkf5ksane?
 * clivejo scratches head
<clivejo> hi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey clivejo, how are you doing?
<clivejo> confused!
<lordievader> clivejo: Still confused or did I miss the period were you weren't confused? :P
<clivejo> seems Im in a constant state of confusion!
<clivejo> soee: how are you today?
<lordievader> clivejo: How fun :)
<clivejo> lordievader: would you do me a testimonial ?
<lordievader> Sure, do you have a wiki page>
<lordievader> >=?
<clivejo> I do  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/~clivejo
<lordievader> clivejo: Done ;)
<clivejo> thanking you !
<clivejo> its quite interesting reading what other people think of you!
<lordievader> I'm sure it is ;)
<BluesKaj> where does one add the testomonial there?
<BluesKaj> or does one have to be a member as well , since I'm not
<mparillo> BluesKaj: I added one, even though I am not a member. Worst case: It just gets ignored.
<BluesKaj> mparillo, ok, but how? maybe I'm missing something
<mparillo> First you have to sign in to the wiki with your launchpad Open ID (confusingly named Ubuntu One)
<mparillo> That will change immutable page to a link near the top labeled edit.
<mparillo> It can be slow and painful.
<BluesKaj> oh that BS, sorry I tied that before and it was tedious and confusing for me ,and I don't think I ever resolved my username and pw
<BluesKaj> I'm getting too old for bureaucratic mazes. it's too bad it has to be this way
<BluesKaj> mparillo, I managed to login , but I see no edit option
<mparillo> Does it still say immutable page?
<mparillo> If so, I just refresh my browser. For some reason I have better luck on rekonq and google-chrome-stable than on firefox.
<BluesKaj> mparillo, I'm on the ubuntu membership wiki page 
<soee> clivejo: i feel like a *** :(
<BluesKaj> assuming that ain't the right place
<BluesKaj> immutable page is listed but not linking
<BluesKaj> maybe I'll try with chrome, FF isn't getting me anywhere, unless someone else has some suggestions
<soee> yofel, clivejo: https://www.kde.org/announcements/kde-frameworks-5.19.0.php
<clivejo> soee: we know about frameworks, yofel has asked to hold back for now
<soee> why?
<clivejo> need to get apps 15.12.1 finished
<BluesKaj> clivejo, I tried to find my way to give you a well deserved decent testimonial, but unfortunately I didn't succeed :/
<clivejo> still a lot of red - http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_15.12.1_xenial.html
<clivejo> no problem BluesKaj, It took me two days to be able to log in to create the page
<clivejo> I understand how difficult it is!
<BluesKaj> clivejo, it was much easier before that ubuntu one ended up in the mix
<clivejo> I cant log into the kubuntu one :(
<clivejo> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/~clivejo
<clivejo> they share the same backend, just different skin
<clivejo> but the login process throws lots of errors
<clivejo> I dunno why we cant just have a mediawiki installation
<soee> valorie: we have Mattermost now ?
<soee> i had to wait like 5 min to get there :D
<BluesKaj> just got list of script errors when I clicked on login , then continue
<soee> yofel: we should add latest kdeconnect to Xenial archive as it only works with current mobile app as it should (allows browsing phone from dolphin)
<clivejo> is there a workflow for that, ie can I tag packages I think should be in the archive?
<clivejo> !info calligra xenial
<ubottu> calligra (source: calligra): extensive productivity and creative suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.9.7-0ubuntu9 (xenial), package size 9 kB, installed size 64 kB
<clivejo> I have 2.9.10 packaged in my PPA
<clivejo> yofel sgclark: these ktp-* packages are all telepathy?
<sgclark> yes
<clivejo> seems to be a lot of changes, do we go with debians solutions?
<sgclark> yes
<clivejo> sgclark: any luck with PIM?
<sgclark> haven't looked today, have commitments this morning, but will do some work this afternoon
<ScottK> valorie: good chance you'll get sonic-pi in Xenial. https://ftp-master.debian.org/new/sonic-pi_2.9.0~repack-1.html            
<clivejo> hi DalekSec
<clivejo> hi DarinMiller
<DalekSec> clivejo: Howdy.
<DarinMiller> hi clivejo!
<clivejo> there is life in here!
<DarinMiller> clivejo: I have gone through most of the guidelines as suggested by https://notes.kde.org/p/kubuntu-packaging.  I am still unclear on several things.
<clivejo> what you unclear about?
<DarinMiller> I am confused by the pbuild section.
<clivejo> ahh that is a bit confusing
<clivejo> we use pbuild to test building a package in a clean environment
<DarinMiller> yofel mentioned adding PPA's to the chroot and to be careful. Not sure what he means or how that is accomplished.
<clivejo> we can create environments with differing specs on the same physical machive
<DarinMiller> I have used chroot to in live boot to recover a grub install, but that's the extent of my chroot knowledge.
<clivejo> for example if your host system is wily 64bit, you can create a pbuild to build xenial 32bit packages
<clivejo> pbuild just puts a nice bubble around it
<DarinMiller> So is packing "safe" to do on our main machines, or should I create a separate boot instance just for packaging.
<clivejo> not really no
<clivejo> because your machine dont be clean
<clivejo> you could have a PPA enabled, or installed a package from somewhere else
<clivejo> a pbuild container pulls in fresh copies of all the build packages
<DarinMiller> So create a vm for packaging?
<clivejo> yup
<DarinMiller> auh, ok
<clivejo> sometimes I might want to build a package using only the staging PPA's
<clivejo> or even test cutting edge stuff from the KCI PPA's
<clivejo> a pbuild container can do that and leave my main system unchanged
<clivejo> also saves your main system from installing the many -dev packages which are no use to you on a daily bases
<DarinMiller> The pbuilder howto in the kubuntu-packaging has a long list of items but not much of a "howto" guideline. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PbuilderHowto)
<DarinMiller> Nevermind, the ")" at the end causes a navigation annomally.
<DarinMiller> So use pbuilder and a vm or "either one"?
<clivejo> pbuilder is the easier one
<clivejo> once it is configured we can build the source and throw it at the pbuild container we choose
<DarinMiller> OK.  I will read thru the pbuilder docs.  Reading thru the debian pkg'ing stuff last night killed my insomia straight away :).
<clivejo> tends to do that!
<clivejo> makes ones eye lids very heavy
<DarinMiller> yes!
<clivejo> the lintian and copyright docs are equally as riveting !!
<DarinMiller> LOL
<DarinMiller> so you have a wiley and xenial pbuilder "session" or can you only have one pbuilder enviro at a time?
<DarinMiller> didn't read far enough.  Looks like pbuilder-dist will manage multi-architectures.
<clivejo> I have a number of them
<clivejo> for different jobs
<clivejo> the most useful is a amd64 xenial 
<clivejo> sgclark yofel: I dont know how to merge ktp-text-ui, how can debian drop the epoch without a rename?
<sgclark> heh I don't know either :( yofel ^^
<clivejo> master doesnt have a epoch :/
<sgclark> fairly certain if we do then we have to keep, yofel needs to verify though
<valorie> soee_: if you want to try out mattermost, you can -- an Ubuntu guy set up a testing "droplet"
<clivejo> what is mattermost?
<sgclark> dunno
<valorie> basically free software Slack
<valorie> I've not seen anything yet that beats IRC, or works well enough with IRC
<valorie> although tdfischer's experiments with Matrix are looking good
<valorie> clivejo: how close are we to having all of Applications done?
<clivejo> 86%
<valorie> nice!
<valorie> link for the Matrix stuff, all very technical stuff: https://oob.systems/chat/#/room/#pto:oob.systems
<clivejo> just the difficult ones to do!
<valorie> heh, that's how I usually work -- tackle the easy stuff first, to get the momentum and numbers going
<sgclark> hmm
<sgclark> no, I was the only one working on them forever, the hard ones are still left because is most case dependencies were not done. But yes it went TONS faster with help, so thank you clivejo
<sgclark> clivejo: libkmahjongg is the same as the other rename you did
<clivejo> sgclark: did you do a merge already - http://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/applications/kmahjongg.git/
<valorie> ah, thanks for that explanation, sgclark
<valorie> and all your work
<sgclark> nahhis name is on trello for it, but he had made note that he needed help
<sgclark> pim is still a disaster of course
<sgclark> circular deps, fun stuff *grumbles*
<clivejo> sgclark: isnt it working in debian?
<sgclark> clivejo: gah sorry did not see your highight. looks like I did
<sgclark> clivejo: what working?
<clivejo> PIM
<sgclark> no idea
<sgclark> but I have lintain screaming at me after the merge..
<clivejo> :(
<clivejo> sgclark: kopete is checked off, but not showing on - http://qa.kubuntu.co.uk/ppa-status/applications/build_status_15.12.1_xenial.html
<clivejo> did you upload it?
<sgclark> clivejo I uploaded to wrong place a bunch, though I got them all to right place but must have missed it, will upload now
<clivejo> no prob :)
<sgclark> hmm missing dep on kmbox, but that one is done
<sgclark> my brain hurts
<clivejo> sgclark yofel: what we doing with spectacle?  We already have it in the archive
<clivejo> !info spectacle xenial
<ubottu> spectacle (source: spectacle): RPM Spec file generator and management tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.25-1 (xenial), package size 64 kB, installed size 496 kB
<sgclark> no idea sorry
<clivejo> I guess debian dont have it, so they are ok?
<yofel> I think they simpley never decided what to do with it
<yofel> and they have the very same spectacle package (look at the version)
<clivejo> hi yofel
<valorie> IMO this issue of two Spectacle applications should be discussed on the Deb. kde packager list?
<valorie> perhaps the new one could be KDE-Spectacle or so?
<clivejo> what was wrong with the last name?!?
<valorie> ksnapshot was being abandoned, the devel tried to fix it and decided to mostly start over, so didn't want to use the same name
<valorie> and decided on Spectacle
<yofel> hey clivejo
<valorie> although I believe the other spectacle was mentioned in the epic-bikeshedding-thread about the naming
<valorie> bleah
<valorie> but that info was probably lost in the noise
<sgclark> epic-bikeshedding-thread lol, seems the norm these days.
<valorie> unfortunately
<mparillo> I vote for spektakle ;-)
<yofel> no, the kde community is so grown up that putting k into works where it doesn't belong is a complete no-go
<valorie> mparillo brings up the rear of the bikeshed!
<sgclark> I don't see what is wrong with k, it is a well established branding /shrug
<yofel> notice the very subtle sarcasm in my sentence
<clivejo> I noticed :P
<valorie> well, it would be cool to agree with debian at least
<clivejo> we need to establish a committee 
<clivejo> to decide who sits on the steering group
 * valorie nominates clivejo
<clivejo> Im too busy chopping wood in the Sahara
<valorie> I have no problem writing an email to the list, I just don't know enough to talk about anything but the name issue
#kubuntu-devel 2016-02-14
<DarinMiller> anyone still here?
<DarinMiller> bzr branch lp:kubuntu-dev-tools is giving me a connection closed error..  weekend maintenance perhaps? 
<DarinMiller> I assume I need the above tools before performing a xenail pbuilder create... I will see if I have better luck at a later time.
<DarinMiller> Wait, I am getting a permissions denied error (public key).
<yofel> no, you don't need them
<DarinMiller> thx
<yofel> there are pbuilder hooks that you can use after creating the chroots
<yofel> link is in the packaging docs
<DarinMiller> yes
 * DarinMiller Need google fiber for these pbuilder instances
<valorie> bummer, I told someone in the KDE forum that I had 5.5.4 from backports
<valorie> it was my doofus mistake, but when will it get there?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<valorie> clivejo: please see if you can edit https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/Meeting
<valorie> to put in the time and date of your member meeting
<valorie> I just heard that they are fixed, and want to know if it's true....
<clivejo> cant get login it
<valorie> I just found out that's the part that isn't fixed yet
<valorie> :(
<valorie> I'll do it
<valorie> Tues 16 at 21:00 UTC correct?
<clivejo> yup
#kubuntu-devel 2017-02-06
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_krita build #94: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_krita/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #793: UNSTABLE in 7 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/793/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #777: UNSTABLE in 7 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/777/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #179: FIXED in 8 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #48: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/48/
<acheronuk> clivejo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/23937949/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #52: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #121: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_prison build #51: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_prison/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_prison build #74: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_prison/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kinfocenter build #229: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kinfocenter/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksshaskpass build #222: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksshaskpass/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #149: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #109: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kross build #166: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kross/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #285: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt/285/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdb build #31: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdb/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #333: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/333/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjsembed build #386: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjsembed/386/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #228: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_networkmanager-qt/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #231: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpeople build #358: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpeople/358/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpeople build #212: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpeople/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #314: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt/314/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmediaplayer build #193: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmediaplayer/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #143: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-gtk-config/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kimageformats build #224: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kimageformats/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfind build #34: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfind/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #333: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/333/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotifyconfig build #161: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotifyconfig/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_systemsettings build #179: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_systemsettings/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sddm-kcm build #178: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sddm-kcm/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimageformats build #365: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimageformats/365/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjsembed build #199: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjsembed/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #143: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_modemmanager-qt/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #50: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_syntax-highlighting/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #304: STILL FAILING in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/304/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #82: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig build #323: FIXED in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifyconfig/323/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #151: FIXED in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen-icons5/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #201: FIXED in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwave build #39: FIXED in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwave/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #274: FIXED in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #170: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_trojita build #40: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_trojita/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #154: STILL FAILING in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross build #330: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross/330/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #53: STILL FAILING in 9 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #150: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #49: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #110: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #122: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/74/
<clivejo> good night folks
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: night. hope that was helpful
<tsimonq2> ninini
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #176: STILL FAILING in 6 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #52: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #75: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksysguard build #85: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksysguard/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #72: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/72/
<DarinMiller> thanks Rik and Simon, yes the auto-pkg test troubleshooting was helpful.
<DarinMiller> Simon, were you able to fix the cantor autopkg issues(s)?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #177: STILL FAILING in 7 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #90: FAILURE in 9 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #277: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #202: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #150: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjs build #362: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjs/362/
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: not yet homework
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #53: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #305: STILL FAILING in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/305/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdb build #32: STILL FAILING in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdb/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #231: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #360: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/360/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #91: STILL FAILING in 9 min 25 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #91: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #172: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #116: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #155: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #180: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #203: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #226: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #165: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #292: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #154: FIXED in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreport build #45: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreport/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #92: STILL FAILING in 8 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #104: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreport build #46: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreport/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #105: STILL FAILING in 7 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #51: FAILURE in 8 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #40: FAILURE in 9 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kunitconversion build #180: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kunitconversion/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjs build #221: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjs/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kinit build #154: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kinit/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #58: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #117: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor build #172: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khotkeys build #58: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khotkeys/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #106: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #52: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #43: FAILURE in 5 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #176: FAILURE in 6 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #90: FAILURE in 6 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #41: STILL FAILING in 9 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krunner build #169: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krunner/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kplotting build #172: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kplotting/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #44: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #177: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #91: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_korganizer build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_korganizer/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #69: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #77: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #227: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpty build #221: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpty/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_threadweaver build #179: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_threadweaver/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #183: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwayland build #132: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwayland/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kidletime build #178: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kidletime/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #228: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/228/
<valorie> nice to see some more green!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #104: FIXED in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kparts build #200: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kparts/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #121: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #105: STILL FAILING in 7 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #55: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #358: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/358/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_karchive build #376: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_karchive/376/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_threadweaver build #348: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_threadweaver/348/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #381: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/381/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem build #355: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem/355/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #357: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/357/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kplotting build #340: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kplotting/340/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #329: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/329/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpty build #374: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpty/374/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sonnet build #358: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sonnet/358/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #371: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/371/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #368: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/368/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khotkeys build #51: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khotkeys/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kunitconversion build #384: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kunitconversion/384/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #364: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/364/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #39: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #391: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/391/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #401: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/401/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_solid build #368: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_solid/368/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #106: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #56: STILL FAILING in 7 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #274: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen build #75: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #59: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit build #66: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #157: STILL FAILING in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #382: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/382/
<tsimonq2> clivejo, acheronuk: https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kubuntu-ark/+merge/316413
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_karchive build #43: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_karchive/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiconthemes build #364: FIXED in 8 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiconthemes/364/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ki18n build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ki18n/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #397: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/397/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kservice build #373: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kservice/373/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #158: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #358: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/358/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfig build #181: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfig/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemviews build #232: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemviews/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets build #239: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_karchive build #177: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_karchive/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #217: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons build #255: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons build #180: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcodecs build #252: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcodecs/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ki18n build #252: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ki18n/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_solid build #180: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_solid/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwindowsystem build #178: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwindowsystem/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sonnet build #189: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sonnet/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #384: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/384/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcompletion build #167: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcompletion/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #191: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlgui build #368: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlgui/368/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #256: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinit build #329: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinit/329/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kparts build #328: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kparts/328/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kservice build #245: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kservice/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kiconthemes build #235: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kiconthemes/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #215: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #280: FIXED in 9 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kxmlgui build #199: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kxmlgui/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #56: FAILURE in 6 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #101: FAILURE in 6 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #112: FAILURE in 8 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_korganizer build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_korganizer/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #102: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #57: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #113: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #361: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/361/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #387: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/387/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #219: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole build #43: FAILURE in 6 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #102: FAILURE in 7 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #83: FAILURE in 7 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #57: FAILURE in 8 min 9 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole build #44: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #103: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #84: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #58: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #75: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #76: STILL FAILING in 9 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/76/
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: do I have to do anything more now to get this to land? I am presuming not? 
<acheronuk> oh... https://phabricator.kde.org/D4432
<acheronuk> tsdgeos: ^^^^
<tsdgeos> you need to push it
<acheronuk> you two have have very similar nicks :p
<acheronuk> tsdgeos: how?
<tsdgeos> git push bla bla
<tsdgeos> if you don't have a contributor account say so and i'll push it later
<tsdgeos> say so in the phabricator page
<tsdgeos> so that i don't forget in the next 30 seconds
<acheronuk> tsdgeos: I don't have a contributor account.
<lordievader> Good morning
<acheronuk> tsdgeos: would it not be useful if phab set a flag or status for revisions submitted by people who don't have an account with push access?
<acheronuk> not sure if that is possible or not
<acheronuk> morning lordievader :)
<tsdgeos> acheronuk: it would
<acheronuk> ok, I 'll have a look later to see if that is on any sort of todo/wishlist already, and if not maybe suggest it 
<lordievader> Hey acheronuk, how are you doing?
<acheronuk> pretty good. may have my -dev meeting later in the week, so slightly nervous as well
<lordievader> acheronuk: You'll do fine, I'm sure.
<acheronuk> people keep telling me that! but they are not me :P
<lordievader> True, we got it easy ;)
<lordievader> You'll do fine, the KDE/Kubuntu community is friendly.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #58: STILL FAILING in 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #59: STILL FAILING in 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #60: STILL FAILING in 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #114: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #61: STILL FAILING in 6 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_krita build #95: FIXED in 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_krita/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #92: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/92/
<Mamarok> gosh, am I daft? I can't find a way to link a bug in Launchpad to an upstream one anymore
<Mamarok> there used to be a field where I could enter the link, no way of finding it anymore
<mparillo> Mamarok: I would try typing the url of the upstream bug in a comment, I think Launchpad is smart enough to link them. I did that here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/sddm-kcm/+bug/1454007/comments/4
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1454007 in sddm-kcm "KDE system settings not storing all settings" [Undecided,New]
<acheronuk> also affects project button? find the right project in the search and give a bug when asked?
<acheronuk> haven't tried that in a long while, so may misremember
<acheronuk> or as said, if just a remote bug watch is wanted, the link in a comment will do I think?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/62/
<acheronuk> clivejo: can you add kirigami2 qml or dev package to the seed please?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/60/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Sure, what's the name of the first package
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> And will the sponsor poke it through the new queue
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> qml-module-org-kde-kirigami2
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, not said, but I guess that is up to us? :/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Oh great
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Any movement on cantor and that failing octive test
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, Simon didn't report anyything. So, again, after lunch. have been occupied with other stuff this morning.
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Simon made the Ark MP, so can look at that as well
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Did he test it locally?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> don't know, but I will at least once to test.
 * acheronuk goes for lunch
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Didn't get to it, I thought you had it?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @tsimonq2, I wasn't sure. last I recall you were spinning a pizza under a weird device
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> I will do it in a short while
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Haha true
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> recalls that too
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> and putting his hand under said device
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, Didn't burn it though :P
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> seeing what it did to the pizza, one would think that was not a good idea
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Whatever :P
<estan> hi folks. anyone familiar with libqapt? i'm looking at the example, and right before performing an upgrade operation, the example code does this: https://github.com/KDE/libqapt/blob/master/example/qapttest.cpp#L216-L218
<clivejo> tsimonq2: did you test ark?
<estan> i.e. it configures a debconf client using libdebconf-kde.
<estan> i'm just wondering, do i always have to do this when working with libqapt? (for what purpose is libdebconf-kde used here?)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> clivejo: I tested the autopkgtest...
<clivejo> ok
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Feel free to install it on your system
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Should be no different from before
<clivejo> under our workflow, we need to keep it as UNRELEASED until uploaded 
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Oh ffs... Really?
<clivejo> have you got a 3rdparty sponsor for this?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Can't you just do a quick upload?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> No
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> You
<clivejo> have you a link to dsc?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> No because I haven't uploaded it anywhere because I don't have access to our PPAs to follow our workflow...
<clivejo> running gbp-archive signs the tags and stuff to keep it in our workflow
<clivejo> then it needs to be UNRELEASED and Ill run gbp-archive on it, sign the tags and do the upload
<clivejo> can you make that mod and Ill accept the MR
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Grr fine
<clivejo> have you time now?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Yep
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (Photo, 720x1280) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/EglHxQiy/file_1915.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> clivejo: Done
<tsimonq2> clivejo: Go merge :P
<tsimonq2> https://code.launchpad.net/~tsimonq2/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kubuntu-ark/+merge/316413
<clivejo> :)
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ark/4:16.12.1-0ubuntu2
<clivejo> when we run it via our workflow, we get signed tags -https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/ark/log/?h=kubuntu_zesty_archive
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie there is a fair amount of stuff running tests aaginst the old plasma-workspace 5.8.5. can they be poked to run against 5.9.0?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> ditto for some stuff still running against FW 5.28 versions
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> this is where an automated retry script could earn it's money
<clivejo> cc1: warning: command line option ‘-std=c++11’ is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
<clivejo> dh_acc: abi-compliance-checker -q -l plasma-workspace-dev -v1 4:5.9.0-0ubuntu2 -dump debian/plasma-workspace-dev.acc -dump-path debian/plasma-workspace-dev/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dh-acc/plasma-workspace-dev_4:5.9.0-0ubuntu2.abi.tar.gz returned exit code 6
<clivejo> what does that mean?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @clivejo, can't check right now, but sounds like it could be another occurance of a gcc bug I reported. exit code 6 means that the headers compiled ok, but with some warnings
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> if so, we can maybe work aound it, but we'll have to keep a record of packages we do that with so we can undo the workaround if/when the bug is fixed
<clivejo> whats the wokaround?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> one would be to temporarily disable that test, as we can see it only fails due to the bug and nothing else
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> another could be to add some logic to say if the acc returns just a 6, then substitute that with a 0 (pass)
<clivejo> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/20177113/how-to-disable-gcc-warning-cc1-warning-command-line-option-std-c11-is-va
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> doubt it's actaully that warning causing the faliure. the acc run tends to fall silently with just the exit code, unless there is some extra stuff in debian/test/acc to make it actually log it. or you re-run on a manaul run without the -q (quiet) option
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> *fail silently
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> more concerning may be the testsuite failures on that
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #9: FAILURE in 1 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami2 build #9: FAILURE in 1 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami2/9/
<acheronuk> WTH???????????
<acheronuk> 13:57:20 Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:~kubuntu-ci/ubuntu/unstable'.
<acheronuk> 13:57:20 ERROR: '~kubuntu-ci' user or team does not exist.
<acheronuk> I'll blame that on LP for now ^^^ seems to have worked on the retry
<Mamarok> mparillo: thank you, found it, but it used to be more intuitive before, now I have to link another project to be able to set the bug link
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kirigami2 build #10: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kirigami2/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kirigami2 build #10: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kirigami2/10/
<clivejo> acheronuk: did you mention this failing test to cantor upstream?
<acheronuk> mentioning our failure in the bug was my next job
<clivejo> cantor uploaded
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Uh what?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> What did you upload?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: santa didn't like ark
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Gah
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> What?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> santa_: Why?!?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: read the review
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ffs
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<blaze> plasma now in half-working state
<blaze> due to ongoing upgrade to 5.9/fw5.30
<santa_> thanks to the autopkgtrolling greatness
<clivejo> blaze: yes, bit of a mess right now, with lot of stuff stuck in propossed and our stuff sitting/being ignored in the NEW queue
<acheronuk> santa_: would you kindly explain why/how your fix works?
<santa_> acheronuk: the ark one?
<acheronuk> santa_: yep
<santa_> wihtout the server args the tests complain in the output the current screen mode is not supported
<santa_> so I added it and got rid of that problem
<santa_> about the hang, it was just trial/error
<santa_> sometimes it happens the tests don't work properly if you don't have a $HOME env var pointing to an existing writable dir
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #293: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/293/
<santa_> acheronuk: also note the main problem with tsimonq2's approach wasn't the trial/error idea, but the lack of further nitpicking after that
<santa_> in other words, if you copy stuff from other packages to fix an autopkgtests thats perfectly legit and fine as starting point
<santa_> but then you should at least check what changes are actually needed
<santa_> because in ark for instance we have a depend on some latex stuff, wtf man
<acheronuk> santa_: yes, I agree on that. once a working solution was found, should have at least been examined to remove any unnecessary changes or elements
<acheronuk> 1 am when you are tired (or spinning pizza on a weird contraption) is probably not the best time to be fixing autopkgtests :P
<santa_> you can allways review/finish the thing the next day
<acheronuk> QWARN  : AddDialogTest::testBasicWidgets(tar) Failed enumerating UDisks2 objects: "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown" 
<acheronuk>  "The name org.freedesktop.UDisks2 was not provided by any .service files"
<acheronuk> santa_: is that the issue you saw ^^
<santa_> nope
<santa_> that udisks warning - apparently - does no harm
<acheronuk> noted
<acheronuk> so it was just the QWARN  : AddDialogTest::testBasicWidgets(tar) Unsupported screen format: depth: 8, red_mask: 0, blue_mask: 0
<acheronuk> santa_: that was the culprit?
<lordievader> wom22
<lordievader> Whoops
<acheronuk> lol
<santa_> acheronuk: that's the one who led me to pass the --server-args
<acheronuk> santa_: yes, if I saw that on it's own, I would likely assume the same. after a bit of searching
<clivejo> santa_: thats the issue with kscreen? https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#libkscreen
<santa_> clivejo: well kscreen autopkgtest actually works, BUT
<santa_> autopkgtest [13:15:30]: ERROR: erroneous package: Test dependencies are unsatisfiable. A common reason is that your testbed is out of date with respect to the archive, and you need to use a current testbed or run apt-get update or use -U.
<santa_> blame: libkscreen
<santa_> badpkg: Test dependencies are unsatisfiable. A common reason is that your testbed is out of date with respect to the archive, and you need to use a current testbed or run apt-get update or use -U.
<santa_> clivejo: so I would retry the failing autopkgtests on that couple of archs where it's failing because it seems to me like a temporary problem
<santa_> because not everything was built at that moment or something like that
<acheronuk> I would guess that failed when some of it's deps where not installable for a few arches when some of FW was stuck in the new queue
<acheronuk> ummmm... yes. so maybe retry
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/84/
<clivejo> ok done
<clivejo> what about plasma-workspace
<clivejo> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#plasma-workspace
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #181: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/181/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Grr
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> clivejo: You approved it :P
<acheronuk> santa_: back to ark, so why the $HOME for the test?
<santa_> acheronuk: because otherwise there's a test hanging if there's no $HOME
<acheronuk> santa_: I got that. do you know *why* that might fix it?
<acheronuk> I don't mind trial and error, or pattern matching fixes, but also helps if there is an understandable reason.
<santa_> acheronuk: I don't know so much about kde internals, but the lack of $HOME is one of the standard problems in may tests
<santa_> I guess we could build up a small guide with the 'standard tricks'
<santa_> or a set of autopkgtests template files with "#try to uncomment this if you are having this kind of problem"
<acheronuk> santa_: ok, fine. and a good idea there :)
<acheronuk> oooh! https://store.kde.org/p/1170141/
<blaze> acheronuk: are you happy or in disgust?
<acheronuk> blaze: I quite like that
<acheronuk> but I actually use mostly dark wallpapers, so I won't have to live with it
<santa_> clivejo: regarding plasma-workspace there is at least a test (the first one) hanging
<santa_> I have just tried a few things here and I'm still getting that hang
<santa_> https://paste.kde.org/pxizgcxku
<santa_> XDG_RUNTIME_DIR is set and working properly
<santa_> same for HOME
<santa_> so unless someone has a better suggestion we can comment this test out and get the thing migrated
<acheronuk> I had a try with that the other day, and had much the same
<acheronuk> santa_: are you getting the acc test get warnings on the header compile?
<santa_> the acc test warnings are mostly ignorable
<santa_> if something fails you won't see the actual interesting output the way they are done
<acheronuk> yes, I know. the -q option quiets the output. though some packages have some extra stuff to copy the details to a logfile 
<acheronuk> santa_: assuming ignorable, would you suggest just disabling the acc altogether, add some logics to pass it on say an exit status 6, or leave it and ask for release team to ignore it?
<santa_> acheronuk: assuming ignorable what?
<santa_> what do you want to ignore?
<acheronuk> assuming the acc test failure is ignorable
<santa_> acheronuk: which acc test failiure?
<santa_> which package?
<acheronuk> santa_: for example marble was failing acc with:
<acheronuk> cc1: warning: command line option ‘-std=c++11’ is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
<acheronuk> dh_acc: abi-compliance-checker -q -l libmarble-dev -v1 4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1 -dump debian/libmarble-dev.acc -dump-path debian/libmarble-dev/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/dh-acc/libmarble-dev_4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1.abi.tar.gz returned exit code 6
<acheronuk> and that logs the output so gives:
<acheronuk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23942270/
<santa_> acheronuk: well you can fix that passing -fno-keep-inline to gcc
<santa_> let me find an example so you can fix this properly
<acheronuk> santa_: I looks for an example of that sort, but couls not find one. so temp disabled.
<acheronuk> a better solution would be good
<santa_> acheronuk: see commit 91caf4ffb24ab7f0f6f6d189d8f1f324e6ed2707 of networkmanager-qt
<santa_> that's what you should do
<acheronuk> clive mentioned earlier that he saw plasma-workspace acc test exiting with the same status code for the failure
<acheronuk> which is why I asked
<santa_> it passes here
<santa_> and @ the official infa too
<acheronuk> https://objectstorage.prodstack4-5.canonical.com/v1/AUTH_77e2ada1e7a84929a74ba3b87153c0ac/autopkgtest-zesty/zesty/amd64/p/plasma-workspace/20170205_163037_60cb5@/log.gz
<acheronuk> autopkgtest [16:15:38]: @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@ summary
<acheronuk> testsuite            FAIL timed out
<acheronuk> acc                  FAIL non-zero exit status 6
<acheronuk> may be an isolated thing on that test triggered on that package at that time though
<acheronuk> santa_: which is why I was asking if you got an acc fail or not, once you got past the hung test
<acheronuk> seems you don't. which is one less problem :)
<santa_> acheronuk: ack, I wil look better later
<clivejo> Sick_Rimmit: you there?
 * clivejo likes the ka-graph tool santa_ made
<santa_> haha
<acheronuk> prison-kf5 got uploaded :)
<acheronuk> new binaries to get approve though, so may sit in the NEW queue for some time
<clivejo> yippeee
<clivejo> ark and cantor are valid candidates
<acheronuk> Apparently successful
<acheronuk> final: ark,cantor,forge,knot,knot-resolver,libscca,libxml-security-java,lua-discount,pinentry,slepc,wireguard
 * clivejo pokes ricktimmis
<acheronuk> updating my KCI VM just to see the new wallpaper. lol
<clivejo> is it in KCI?
<acheronuk> clivejo: should be. I triggered a rebuild of breeze. for some odd reason, the wallpaper live in that package
<acheronuk> arrrrrgh! that light blue LHS is a bit bright on a actual desktop :/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_k3b build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_k3b/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_k3b build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_k3b/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #27: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/27/
<clivejo> acheronuk: where is that desktop wallpaper you showed us?
<clivejo> the nice one I liked
<clivejo> This plasma 5.10 one is too bright for me
<acheronuk> this? https://cgit.kde.org/plasma-workspace-wallpapers.git/tree/Dance_of_the_Spirits/contents/images?h=Plasma/5.4
<clivejo> yes, thanks
 * acheronuk gives up on everything in the NEW queue
<acheronuk> stuff it
<clivejo> yeah
<clivejo> wishlist too
<clivejo> I hate this continous begging, contributing to a project should not be this difficult
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I will go today and make sure everything we have in the NEW queue goes through
<acheronuk> good luck. my forehead is sore from banging it against a brick wall for the past week and a bit
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm going to directly poke the release team
<acheronuk> zesty testers: a new K3B ported to KF5 is in the staging-misc ppa. please test :)
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-misc?field.series_filter=zesty
<acheronuk> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<acheronuk> see above for new K3B to test :)
<valorie> acheronuk: bravo for your asks in -release
<valorie> that's the spirit!
<acheronuk> that is me slightly losing patience!
<acheronuk> and prison must have migrated going by the email I just got :)
<valorie> I'm still willing to write that email to ubuntu-devel if necessary
<valorie> however I found out today that I need to do the application for KDE to get into GSoC
<valorie> so that will take a bit of time
<acheronuk> I emailed ubuntu-devel. my email is in a never ending moderation queue
<valorie> oh
<clivejo> never ending queue are becoming a thing
<valorie> that's what happens when each person has a bit too much to do
<valorie> it all gets slowed a bit
<valorie> moderation is a job too
<valorie> I doubt they would hand me *those* keys though
<acheronuk> I only sent it this morning, so maybe I am overstating because of being slightly grumpy :P
<acheronuk> ok. lets try burning a kubuntu iso with new K3B...... 
<acheronuk> success :)
<clivejo> worked for me too
<clivejo> twice now
<mamarley> acheronuk: It starts and runs here, but alas I do not have any {C|DV}D-R{W} media to test.
<acheronuk> mamarley: thanks anyway. I had to hunt for a little bit to find DVDs!
<acheronuk> It also does CD ripping ;)
<mamarley> I don't have any audio CD either, sorry.
<acheronuk> lol. 
<acheronuk> well, anyway. seems as functional so far as the KDE4 one was, and hopefully less buggy
<mamarley> A minor nitpick: The splashscreen image and background image for the task buttons do not display.
<acheronuk> I saw a splashscreen image. not sure what you mean on the other?
<acheronuk> but this is an upstream pre-release git snapshot, so there may well be some cosmetic stuff to sort
<mamarley> acheronuk: https://0x0.st/W2J.png, the blue area behind the buttons
<acheronuk> ah, I have a dark theme, so that doesn't look so out of place. so I did not really notice
<acheronuk> + plus it's only occasional use now, so i may misremember the KDE4 version
<clivejo> valorie: can you test k3b?
<mparillo> acheronuk: K3B burns CDs?
<valorie> after I get the gsoc application started
<acheronuk> https://www.kde.org/applications/multimedia/k3b/
<valorie> I usually use it to rip, but yes it also burns cds and dvds
<valorie> not USBs unfortunately
<mparillo> Sorry, I meant to test, do I need to burn or rip a CD?
<valorie> rip is easy, if you have any CD handy
<valorie> I don't think it can rip a DVD
<acheronuk> it has a rip DVD menu item. must admit I have never tried that, even on the KDE4 version.
<valorie> acheronuk: it might rip an actual movie, but without anything other than that, such as subtitles, menus, other languages, extras, etc.
<valorie> the codebase is pretty old -- I've been using it forever and it never changes
<valorie> that's from KDE 3 days
<acheronuk> this is true. it's always been the most reliable CD/DVD burner for me though :)
<mparillo> This cannot be correct: K3b Version 2.0.3 Using KDE Development Platform 4.14.28
<clivejo> info k3b
<clivejo> !info k3b
<ubottu> k3b (source: k3b): Sophisticated CD/DVD burning application. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.3-0ubuntu5 (zesty), package size 617 kB, installed size 2430 kB
<clivejo> yup, thats what it is!
<acheronuk> the old one, anyway
<acheronuk> and now... http://i.imgur.com/VTxMyfs.png
<mparillo> The following packages have been kept back: k3b-data
 * tsimonq2 does happy dance: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lubuntu-devel/2017-February/000968.html
<acheronuk> nothing holding it back here. what happens if you ask apt to install it?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: congratulations!
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Thanks. :)
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: no BBB here later for me. I actually want some sleep!
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Ok? :P
<mparillo> Its already installed: https://paste.kde.org/p1dimgukc 
<acheronuk> the new version is not
<wxl> ^^ that means now tsimonq2 and i BOTH can teach you release management, valorie :)
<tsimonq2> :)
<valorie> nice
<valorie> 1
<valorie> oops
<tsimonq2> 2
<valorie> typing while walking is a acquired skill
<tsimonq2> 3?
<valorie> i was going for !
<tsimonq2> valorie: 4!
<mparillo> Wow, very funny crash. Snow all over my screen, and the fan raced, and I think it crashed before my REISUB
<clivejo> wish someone would teach me this autotests black magic
<wxl> acheronuk: btw i tried to msg jbicha but haven't heard back re: konversation upload
<tsimonq2> wxl: Go ping mapreri, tell him to add a tally on my beer count :P
<tsimonq2> In the meantime, after I'm done doing laundry, I should start my MOTU wiki page
<acheronuk> wxl: hmmm. he picked up my prison-kf5 bug I did earlier amd uploaded.
<acheronuk> mayne simon's suggestion then
<acheronuk> *maybe
<wxl_> tsimonq2: i'm convinced there patch pilots program does not exist. 
<wxl_> aw hell
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> wxl: I can show you
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Sec, busy
<wxl> tsimonq2: i read it, but i've never seen the topic at #ubuntu-devel change
<tsimonq2> Bah
<tsimonq2> I've seen them in the past week...
<wxl> lies
<tsimonq2> wxl: Go ping the people on the calendar
<wxl> what calendar?
<tsimonq2> Usually dholbach manages this... :(
<tsimonq2> wxl: https://www.google.com/calendar/embed?src=6k1e5rq45m1bdqq0n1ge3oqaok@group.calendar.google.com&gsessionid=OK
<wxl> tsimonq2: wait, is this only for lp merge proposals?
<tsimonq2> wxl: nope
<tsimonq2> wxl: Sponsorship queue
<wxl> ok well we'll see what happens :/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-02-07
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #794: FIXED in 6 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/794/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_progenitor build #778: FIXED in 7 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_progenitor/778/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #63: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreport build #47: STILL FAILING in 7 min 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreport/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole build #45: STILL FAILING in 9 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #59: STILL FAILING in 9 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #45: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #107: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #93: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #42: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #46: FAILURE in 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/46/
<tsimonq2> dpkg: error processing archive /tmp/apt-dpkg-install-qiXycx/391-qml-module-org-kde-kirigami2_2.0.0+p17.04+git20170206.1404-0_amd64.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/qt5/qml/org/kde/kirigami.2/AbstractApplicationHeader.qml', which is also in package qml-module-org-kde-kirigami 1.1.0+p17.04+git20170130.0129-0
<tsimonq2> That's when installing the KCI Unstable PPA.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #107: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_gwenview build #155: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_gwenview/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksirk build #131: FAILURE in 2 min 12 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksirk/131/
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: you need to revert qml-module-org-kde-kirigami to version 1.1.0-1 
<acheronuk> then there will be no conflict
<tsimonq2> Ok.
<acheronuk> it's just from where KCI was building version 2 for a while, but still calling it 1.1+git
<acheronuk> now it's properly building kirigami2 separately, the old 1.1+git needed to be downgrade to 1.1.0-1 so not to clash on files
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Done, yay!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_trojita build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_trojita/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_k3b build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_k3b/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #178: FIXED in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #92: FIXED in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #83: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #180: STILL FAILING in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons build #103: FIXED in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdepim-addons/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #70: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/70/
<tsimonq2> Also
<tsimonq2> Can't launch KDE Connect
<tsimonq2> Error loading QML file: file:///usr/share/plasma/plasmoids/org.kde.kdeconnect/contents/ui/main.qml:44:34: Type FullRepresentation unavailable
<tsimonq2> file:///usr/share/plasma/plasmoids/org.kde.kdeconnect/contents/ui/FullRepresentation.qml:55:23: Type DeviceDelegate unavailable
<tsimonq2> file:///usr/share/plasma/plasmoids/org.kde.kdeconnect/contents/ui/DeviceDelegate.qml:33:5: RemoteKeyboard is not a type
<tsimonq2> Quick fix anyone? :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #171: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_trojita build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_trojita/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #361: STILL UNSTABLE in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/361/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #166: STILL UNSTABLE in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #46: STILL FAILING in 1 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #64: STILL FAILING in 2 min 27 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfind build #35: FAILURE in 5 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfind/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kturtle build #156: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kturtle/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksirk build #132: STILL FAILING in 7 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksirk/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #47: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreport build #48: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreport/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #151: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/151/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> @tsimonq2 kdeconnect in KCI is cutting edge, you need to be running the latest KDEconnect app on Android, which means enrolling in the beta
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole build #46: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #204: STILL UNSTABLE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #60: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #54: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #108: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #94: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #50: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/50/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie But how can I do that if I have no way to even launch the thing?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #62: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #71: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #182: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #227: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #173: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #88: FAILURE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #203: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #235: FAILURE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_gwenview build #156: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_gwenview/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #43: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #108: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #57: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #55: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #54: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #51: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #63: FAILURE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #89: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #63: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #294: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #278: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #115: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfind build #36: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfind/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kturtle build #157: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kturtle/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #236: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #55: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #53: STILL FAILING in 9 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #58: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #181: STILL FAILING in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #159: STILL FAILING in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #64: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #54: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #232: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #266: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-common-internals/266/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #133: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #176: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #160: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #134: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #177: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #143: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #118: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #140: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #144: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #119: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel build #81: FAILURE in 5 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 8 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #184: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel build #82: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kglobalaccel/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #359: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/359/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #369: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/369/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #365: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/365/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #388: STILL UNSTABLE in 6 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/388/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #392: STILL UNSTABLE in 7 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/392/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #402: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/402/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons build #104: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdepim-addons/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons build #256: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons build #181: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcodecs build #253: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcodecs/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets build #240: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfig build #182: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfig/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ki18n build #253: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ki18n/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #192: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #257: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #220: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/76/
<lordievader> Good morning
<acheronuk> yofel: is this an appropriate time to stage and/or upload an l10n update? 16.04.3 is what we still have
<yofel> acheronuk: uhm, context? As a general rule, the translations should match the apps version for obvious reasons
<acheronuk> yofel: sorry. context is that we have a partial set of 16.12 apps, and may not get 16.12 in for PIM
<acheronuk> so we are in a bit of an in-between case
<yofel> hm..
<acheronuk> my instinct says do the update, but I would like an opinion if you can
 * acheronuk wanders off for an hr or so
<himcesjf> Hey clivejo
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #135: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #145: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #178: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/178/
<acheronuk> santa_: -fno-keep-inline
<acheronuk> gcc: error: unrecognized command line option ‘-fno-keep-inline’; did you mean ‘-fno-gnu89-inline’?
<santa_> acheronuk: -fno-keep-inline-functions
<santa_> acheronuk: what are you working on? marble?
<acheronuk> santa_: thanks. I was just testing plasma-workspace with the official cloud images the ubuntu infra uses, and had that acc fail again
<acheronuk> -fno-keep-inline-functions sorts it :)
<santa_> acheronuk: I have just fixed it in git
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #270: UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #56: UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools/56/
<santa_> acheronuk: iirc you disabled one acc test in the believing it was a gcc bug from the -proposed gcc, would you mind to review that again?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #209: UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-cli-tools/209/
<acheronuk> santa_: ha, more or less exactly what I have just done
<acheronuk> santa_: sure :)
<santa_> acheronuk: it was marble
<acheronuk> santa_: and libkf5geomap as well AFAIK?
<acheronuk> but I will check and review
<yofel> hard to say what to do with l10n. As that contains the translations from all apps, you'll update them for most applications, and possibly cause regressions in PIM
<santa_> acheronuk: yes, anything following that pattern
<yofel> I would go with the update
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #136: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/136/
<yofel> unless the new pim now has seperate translations (being kf5 based) and those are not in l10n anymore?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #179: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/179/
<acheronuk> yofel: ok. 
<acheronuk> not sure, the process of moving those has been hard to keep track of :/
<yofel> :/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<acheronuk> santa_: you've pushed changes to 4 packages so far today. are they all ready for an upload? or some WIP?
<santa_> acheronuk: those 4 are ok, but I might push more stuff not requiring uploads
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #146: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/146/
<acheronuk> santa_: ok. plasma 5.9.1 is out later, so will most likely be staging that at least
<santa_> acheronuk: don't push anything to git until plasma-workspace and kde-cli-tools are uploaded please
<acheronuk> santa_: ack. I was going to try to get fixes in before anyway. you've just given me a few extra. :)
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> If you get then ready for upload and put them on shiny, I'll sign them in about an hour
<santa_> acheronuk: can you do that?
<acheronuk> santa_: just doing it
<santa_> the packages needing an upload are: kde-cli-tools, plasma-workspace, kio, kpackage
<acheronuk> clivejo: they are in ~/upload/07-feb/
<acheronuk> santa_: all done. just needs signing
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Can someone request a refresh of the kubuntu seed?
<acheronuk> clivejo: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/devel-permissions/2017-February/001034.html
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Thanks
<acheronuk> santa_: likely be staging frameworks later instead 1st. 
<santa_> acheronuk: if you are going to do plasma I would like to take care of frameworks
<santa_> also I have pending changes for them
<clivejo> cyphermox: can you rerun our seed refresh please?
<acheronuk> santa_: that is fine with me. clivejo?
<santa_> but in any case we might want to wait
<santa_> what about getting out current stuff migrated?
<santa_> * our current stuff
<clivejo> I dont have the resources to run gbp-archive locally, but if I can remote sign somewhere, might work
 * acheronuk shrugs
<acheronuk> clivejo / santa_ decide what you want to do then. I'll be back later probably
<acheronuk> apps 16.12.2 is out on 9th
 * acheronuk wanders off
<blaze> !info mercurial zesty-proposed
<ubottu> mercurial (source: mercurial): easy-to-use, scalable distributed version control system. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0-1 (zesty-proposed), package size 53 kB, installed size 201 kB
<santa_> clivejo: whenever you have some time please ping me so we can inspect a bit migration blockers
<santa_> it would be nice to get some autopkgtests retried
<clivejo> santa_: what you want retried?
<santa_> clivejo: lets stat with kcoreaddons
<santa_> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#kcoreaddons
<santa_> ark autopkgtest was fixed to retrying should fix the thing
<santa_> same for kpackage and plasma-workspace
<santa_> also the marble one seems a temporary failure
<santa_> clivejo: so retyinng all those might convert kcoreaddons in a valid candidate
<clivejo> retried with -proposed
<santa_> ok, thanks
<santa_> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#kguiaddons
<santa_> clivejo: ↑ this one I guess it just needs a retry of ktexteditor and plasma workspace
<clivejo> ok done
<santa_> https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#ki18n
<santa_> clivejo: ↑ this one needs plasma-workspace to be refreshed and an upload of plasma-framework which I'm working on
<clivejo> santa_: on the excuses list, a lot of the retries need to happen with packages from proposed (such is the nature of out packagset
<clivejo> this means that I need to append &all-proposed=1 to the retry URL
<clivejo> is there any way that could be automated?
<santa_> well I guess I could try to write an script once I get the permissions to do that myself
<santa_> for now we will have to do this manually
<santa_> clivejo: I could also work with someone from the release team on the retries if you prefer
<santa_> and just leave to you the uploads, in order to balance a bit more the work load
<santa_> clivejo / acheronuk: we also need at least a couple of uploads for dolphin and plasma-framework, the needed changes are in git, can you handle that ?
<cyphermox> clivejo: ack, running now
<santa_> acheronuk: also can you push the tags of kio, kpackage, plasma-workspace and kde-cli-tools now that they are uploaded?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Santa, bit busy right now, but will do them later
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> @cyphermox, Thanks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #271: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #147: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/147/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> kde applications 16.12.2 now on depot
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> @clivejo, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-archive/ubuntu-archive-tools/trunk/view/head:/retry-autopkgtest-regressions
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> as suggested by release, looks like that could be adapatable to additionall filter just out stuff. abeit on verion numbers as a quick and dirty filter
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> *filter just our stuff
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> retry-autopkgtest-regressions [opts...] | vipe | xargs -rn1 -P10 wget —load-cookies ~/.cache/autopkgtest.cookie -O-
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> filter before | vipe ?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> or maybe santa_ could get something that would pattern matches against our lists in KANG?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #210: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-cli-tools/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #180: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #137: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #148: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/148/
<clivejo> ok Im back at my computer, what needs doing?
<santa_> clivejo: can you run gbp-archive and upload things?
<clivejo> yes
<clivejo> so dolphin and plasma-framework?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> git on those 4 packages is pushed now
<santa_> thats great
<clivejo> any pref on what goes first?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools/57/
<santa_> clivejo: dolphin and plasma-framework
<santa_> while we speak I'm running a re-checko of our fw autopkgtests against -proposed
<santa_> so we will need a few uploads more probably
<clivejo> dolphin and plasma-framework, uploaded
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #138: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #65: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #181: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/181/
<acheronuk> santa_: if purpose gets added to our packageset in the upcoming update, can you take a look at the test failures on that? one is the acc thing we are fixing for, but AFAIR the testsuite needs sorting as well
<acheronuk> would be nice to be able to add that back as an optional build-dep on things
<santa_> acheronuk: purpose is from apps?
<acheronuk> santa_: at the moment it is out on it's own. in the void. not apps. not frameworks. just itself
<clivejo> cyphermox: how long does the script take to process?
<santa_> acheronuk: ok, and where is that needed?
<clivejo> spectacle I believe uses purpose
<acheronuk> santa_: optional build dep of spectacle
<clivejo> and kamoso
<acheronuk> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/purpose
<clivejo> which I cant upload
<clivejo> !info kamoso
<ubottu> kamoso (source: kamoso): tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.0.0-0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 141 kB, installed size 516 kB
<clivejo> another one for our wishlist#
<santa_> ok
 * acheronuk renames #wishlist to #notachanceinhelllist
<clivejo> my thoughts exactly
<clivejo> bar two rude words
<acheronuk> indeed
<acheronuk> anyone else tested k3b?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksirk build #133: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksirk/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksirk build #48: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksirk/48/
<acheronuk> oooh, santa_ you found the annoying "the tests are gone, but we are still gonna fail your package with a regression" glitch in the migration system 
<santa_> indeed, I expected the kde-cli-tools upload to go silently to the release pocket
<cyphermox> clivejo: not that long, but we always need to review the result, and I am busy
<cyphermox> clivejo: changes applied
<cyphermox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23949437/
<acheronuk> Would add sources to kubuntu:
<acheronuk> accounts-qml-module
<acheronuk> espeak-ng
<acheronuk> kdiagram
<acheronuk> kirigami2
<acheronuk> pcaudiolib
<acheronuk> prison-kf5
<acheronuk> purpose
<acheronuk> qtquickcontrols2-opensource-src
<clivejo> confirmed, can now upload prison
<clivejo> thanks cyphermox
<santa_> clivejo: https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/proposed-migration/update_excuses.html#kcoreaddons
<santa_> we are just one autokgtest from getting kcoreaddons converted into a valid candidate, can you retry plasma-workspace for i386?
<clivejo> done
<santa_> thank you
<acheronuk> santa_: Apparently successful
<acheronuk> final: kcoreaddons,mesa
<santa_> acheronuk: thank you for the heads up, regarding the acc tests I'm starting to think anything will fail @ -proposed due to the gcc version in there triggerring the lack of no-keep-inline
<acheronuk> santa_: yeah, it's looking that way for the few I have run
<santa_> acheronuk: so give me at least one day before staging anything, because it would be really bad to have to re-upload frameworks and plasma. so lets take advantage of the new upstream releases to get this fixed
<santa_> I'm working on the script in question while the massive re-build test goes on
<acheronuk> ok. the only thing I was impatient about is that I didn't want the prospect of perhaps doing an avoidable FFE on frameworks as we are approaching feature freeze, but as long as we can get it staged and tested by early next week at the latest that should be ok
<acheronuk> hopefully sooner :)
<santa_> when is the ff?
<acheronuk> santa_: 16th feb
<acheronuk> can't see us getting PIM done and new sources for that uploaded and accepted by then. at the moment I can only see PIM being done via a post release update in the updates or backports ppa
<acheronuk> today's upstream git snapshot of gpgme still fails tests on arm64 and armhf :(
<clivejo> :(
<santa_> ok
<santa_> well
<santa_> http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp2/ubuntu-exp2_status_frameworks.html
<santa_> all the acc tests failing with the gcc from -proposed
<santa_> the good news is that I wrote an script to change this in all our packages
<santa_> acheronuk, clivejo: so I would propose to stage frameworks 5.31 and plasma 5.9.1 tomorrow
<clivejo> is the fix a temp or perm thing?
<santa_> it's permanent but it can be easily reverted
<santa_> (if we change our mind about it)
<clivejo> what are our options?
<acheronuk> santa_: so is that a change in gcc that we now have to account for like this in tests? or something the may revert upstream for gcc?
<santa_> it's not a problem of gcc
<santa_> it's a problem in the way the gcc is called in the acc tests
<santa_> and even if we don't execute that tests with -fno-keep-inline-functions like we are doing now
<santa_> it's still better to have it
<santa_> because if we don't some acc test are going to fail randomly, like with the current gcc
<acheronuk> yes, I get that. but the problem clearly did not occur with the gcc in release, only -5 in proposed, wondered if was something likley to be reverted back by them
<acheronuk> if the change in our tests is backward compatible, then that's not a big issue. was jut wondering
<santa_> well the -fno-keep-inline-functions in the acc tests is like what charlton heston would say about guns
<santa_> it's better to have it and not needing it than vice versa
<acheronuk> santa_: indeed. 
<acheronuk> anyway......... staging both of those sounds ok to me. KDE haven't made noises about re-spinning any of the 5.31 tarballs as far as I've noticed on mailing lists
<santa_> actually is the only choice, just give me this night and the sunlight time of tomorrow to prepare the stuff we will need, so we can get this fixed
<acheronuk> ok. I can get busy and concentrate on building some mildly increasing panic about Thursday
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'd rather stage Frameworks then Plasma so we get a Plasma built against new Frameworks.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Not like I get a say in the matter, though...
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: apart from bumping the deps, in theory is doesn't really matter
<clivejo> tsimonq2: NEW queue looks the same as yesterday?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I thought acheronuk handled it?!?
<acheronuk> no, as usual I was just ignored
<clivejo> https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/02/06/%23kubuntu-devel.html#t21:28
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: so still need K3B tested?
<acheronuk> lol. Mark Shuttleworth replied to me and Robie Bask, and CC'd ubuntu-devel.
<acheronuk> even HIS message didn't make it to the list!
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: yes, if you are able
<ahoneybun> just the misc ppa will be enoght?
<ahoneybun> *enough
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: it needs some new library packages from either staging-kdeappliactions or zesty-proposed
<ahoneybun> guess I'll add kdeapps
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> acheronuk: Mark?!? :O
<ahoneybun> adding plasma as well cuz why not
 * ahoneybun thinks tsimonq2 would pass out when meeting RMS
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Eew no
<ahoneybun> xD
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Toe cheese
<ahoneybun> I for some reason thing Mark would not like to meet me 
<ahoneybun> lol
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: forwarded to you and our list
<clivejo> acheronuk: did you invite him to your meeting?
<acheronuk> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2017-February/011124.html
<acheronuk> clivejo: who?
<clivejo> MS to your meeting?
<acheronuk> why would I?
<clivejo> moral support
<ahoneybun> brb reboot
<acheronuk> lol. I don't need moral support. I just need to find somewhere on Thursday evening with no phone/internet, and hide until Friday
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Hide
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> ?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, Because I WILL come after him 😈
 * acheronuk prepares to 'go dark'
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> acheronuk: What does Standards-version mean in debian/control and how do I update it?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> (meeting prep :P)
<ahoneybun> mm plasma did not jump to 5.9
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: what do you mean? how are you checking?
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Answer my question?
<ahoneybun> the about meny
<ahoneybun> plasma-workspace/zesty 4:5.9.0-0ubuntu2~ubuntu17.04~ppa1 amd64 [upgradable from: 4:5.8.5-0ubuntu2]
<ahoneybun> but full- and dist- only list plasma-discover-common as being held
<ahoneybun> got 17.04 of K3B
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: ^
<acheronuk> ahoneybun: not sure what you have got happening with plasma there. 
<ahoneybun> mm funny that apt upgrade says there is only one not upgraded
<acheronuk> :) I hope that versioning is true, and they get it properly into 17.04 apps
<ahoneybun> but apt list --upgradable lists 4
<acheronuk> odd
<ahoneybun> now to find a DVD
<acheronuk> you have any pinning?
<ahoneybun> pinning?
<ahoneybun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23950591/
<acheronuk> clearly not if you are asking that
<ahoneybun> well I don't know what that means
<acheronuk> odd. all mine upgraded ok
<acheronuk> then again, since they updated zesty to a beta release of apt, I've had one or two slightly odd things happen
#kubuntu-devel 2017-02-08
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #795: SUCCESS in 6 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/795/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreport build #49: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreport/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #65: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwrited build #240: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwrited/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #212: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgamma5 build #165: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgamma5/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #68: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kscreen build #241: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kscreen/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #56: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #321: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/321/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #99: STILL FAILING in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-gtk build #157: FIXED in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-gtk/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #203: FIXED in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #96: FIXED in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #90: NOW UNSTABLE in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdb build #33: STILL FAILING in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdb/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole build #64: NOW UNSTABLE in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_akonadiconsole/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #278: FIXED in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #161: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/76/
<ahoneybun> acheronuk: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/23951546/
<ahoneybun> !info qml-module-org-kde-kconfig
<ubottu> Package qml-module-org-kde-kconfig does not exist in zesty
<ahoneybun> mm
<ahoneybun> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/zesty/+package/qml-module-org-kde-kconfig
<ahoneybun> so I need proposed?
<acheronuk> or the staging frameworks ppa
<ahoneybun> ohhh right
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #84: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #211: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-cli-tools/211/
<ahoneybun> wants to remove: qml-module-org-kde-kirigami
<ahoneybun> doing that now acheronuk
 * ahoneybun should make a script for adding and removing the ppas...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/45/
<DarinMiller> !info KF5Prison zesty
<ubottu> Package KF5Prison does not exist in zesty
<DarinMiller> !info KF5Prison zesty-proposed
<ubottu> Package KF5Prison does not exist in zesty-proposed
<acheronuk> !info libkf5prison-dev
<ubottu> libkf5prison-dev (source: prison-kf5): barcode API for Qt - development files. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.30.0-0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 7 kB, installed size 44 kB
<ahoneybun> and into 5.9
<acheronuk> !bot is too dumb to work it out without the actual package or source name
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: :O it's late!
<DarinMiller> dumb bot
 * DarinMiller thinks Rik is better than bot anyways
<acheronuk> you are not the 1st to say that this week :/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #43: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/43/
<acheronuk> prison will get added back as a build dep to a few things now we finally got it uploaded and is in our set
<tsimonq2> DarinMiller: HAHAHA he's right.
<tsimonq2> Clive asked him why he didn't have a full-time job as a bot :P
<DarinMiller> I saw the mention of the upload, but also saw packages on KCI still complaining about it's absence.
<DarinMiller> LOL
<acheronuk> I removed it as an optional build dep for our archive stuff, as it would have got stuff stuck in proposed to have it. Now that is solved can be added back with next plasma upload
<acheronuk> which should auto-merge to KCI and add the dep there
 * acheronuk is going to have another shot at sleeping
<acheronuk> ZZZZzzzz....
<acheronuk> (I hope)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #172: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/172/
<tsimonq2> acheronuk: Hey wait :P
<DarinMiller> nite Rik.
<tsimonq2> Yeah I was kidding :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive build #42: FAILURE in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #58: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 6 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/62/
<ahoneybun> mm find it odd that Konversation does not work with the Menu bar
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_artikulate build #230: FAILURE in 1 hr 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_artikulate/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #272: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #279: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 4 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #362: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 4 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/362/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 4 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreport build #50: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreport/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #57: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #66: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #322: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/322/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #100: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #52: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #205: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdb build #34: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdb/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_k3b build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 6 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_k3b/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #113: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 5 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #228: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #162: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #183: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #233: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 6 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_artikulate build #231: FIXED in 1 hr 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_artikulate/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #167: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive build #43: FIXED in 1 hr 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio-gdrive/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #53: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #206: STILL FAILING in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #174: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #295: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/295/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #141: STILL UNSTABLE in 2 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #52: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #237: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_gwenview build #157: STILL FAILING in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_gwenview/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #204: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #238: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #152: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #74: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #205: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_gwenview build #158: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_gwenview/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #61: NOW UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole build #47: NOW UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadiconsole/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #109: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #110: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #59: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #95: STILL FAILING in 9 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #182: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole build #47: NOW UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadiconsole/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #96: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #72: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #183: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #149: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #109: STILL FAILING in 8 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #139: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #150: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #110: STILL FAILING in 9 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_powerdevil build #65: FIXED in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_powerdevil/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #140: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons build #257: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons build #182: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets build #241: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcodecs build #254: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcodecs/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #185: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfig build #183: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfig/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #366: STILL UNSTABLE in 9 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/366/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #393: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/393/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #193: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #370: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/370/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #360: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/360/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ki18n build #254: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ki18n/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #258: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #90: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #403: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/403/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #389: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/389/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #221: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets/221/
<Riddell> weegie server seems unresponsive
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<shadeslayer> clivejo: fwiw minuet rejected
<shadeslayer> Rejected by Andy Whitcroft: licencing information for the GeneralUser-v1.47.sf2 is non-standard and not called out in the debian/copyright
<shadeslayer> please fix
<acheronuk_> shadeslayer: https://phabricator.kde.org/T5301
<shadeslayer> cool
<acheronuk_> tsdgeos: perhaps you could help with fixing this one? https://phabricator.kde.org/T5300
<acheronuk_> tsdgeos: you have mentioned doing copyright stuff before I think?
<acheronuk_> tsimonq2: ^^^
<acheronuk_> sorry tsdgeos . I keep getting that wrong nick autocompleting :( 
<tsimonq2> acheronuk_: I have to get ready for school. Later
<acheronuk_> tsimonq2: no problem. was just putting that there while I remember
<clivejo> regarding minuet, we can't just trust the KDE copyright statement?
<clivejo> https://cgit.kde.org/minuet.git/tree/COPYING and https://cgit.kde.org/minuet.git/tree/COPYING.doc ?
<clivejo> sorry - https://cgit.kde.org/minuet.git/tree/COPYING.DOC
<acheronuk_> not really sure. maybe you should talk to apw direct?
<clivejo> yeah, wrong channel
<acheronuk_> aha!
<yofel> the COPYING files don't necessarily cover every license used in the source
<yofel> and KDE has a history of not shipping all licenses that are actually used
<yofel> so you need to do a deep source inspection every time you write a fresh copyright file
<clivejo> yofel: how does one do that?
<yofel> licensecheck helps, but doesn't recognise everything (stuff like gfdl and such)
<yofel> I usually use licensecheck, then read every file where it reports UNKNOWN by hand
<yofel> note that you have to disable the file ending filter that it uses, otherwise it skips stuff
<clivejo> The rejection is based on this file - https://cgit.kde.org/minuet.git/tree/src/plugins/fluidsynthsoundcontroller/GeneralUser-v1.47.sf2
<yofel> yes, that has a custom embedded license header
<yofel> feel free to ask apw how he actually detected that
<clivejo> I am
<yofel> hm. licensecheck does not mark that file as *no copyright*, so that's a hint
<yofel> hm, so it does for .png files though
<yofel> if you're pedantic, then the source can't actually be shipped becase doc/index.docbook is under GFDL, but the source ships no copy of the license
<yofel> oh wait, it does, I'm just blind
<clivejo> acheronuk_: konqueror only builds on amd64 i386 and armhf, thats due to qtwebengine?
<acheronuk_> yes, webengine is a REQUIRED build dep as far as I recall, so there is no avoiding that
<acheronuk_> clivejo: I think as a new source, if it *never* builds on those architectures it may automatically pass migration in the end?
<acheronuk_> if not, we shall have to ask
<clivejo> is there any way to tell the build system not the build the failing arch's?
<acheronuk_> I asked someone that a while back. will try to find what I was told.....
<clivejo> <apw> not include them in the Architecture: line
<clivejo> I assume in the control file then
<santa_> acheronuk, clivejo: fyi my test rebuild of the inline acc test issues is about to finish, I also plan to make a few changes to the autotests today so we will be able to stage frameworks and plasma tonight
<acheronuk_> clivejo: where is that from?
<clivejo> where is what from?
<acheronuk_> clivejo: apw saying that?
<clivejo> oh pvt message
<acheronuk_> clivejo: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/01/10/%23kubuntu-devel.html#t16:04
<acheronuk_> <xnox> acheronuk, and on "bad" architectures the package will simply be in dep-wait state (which is normal, and it will still migrate through proposed-migration just fine)
<clivejo> but if we know its not going to build, might as well just stop it building on those archs?
<acheronuk_> but if it dep waits, will it even get to the part where it decides that?
<acheronuk_> try in a ppa. see what happens
<clivejo> it just wont even try to build on those arch
<acheronuk_> lets try and see then
<santa_> acheronuk_, clivejo: it seems to me the solution for that would be making the qtwebengine build depend architecture specific would be the correct solution
<yofel> just leaving the dep is easier here. Going with the explicit arch declaration only makes sense if parts of the packages can actually be built on other archs. Otherwise you increase the maintenance (e.g. when another arch is added) for no real benefit
<yofel> santa_: no, that causes the build failure in the first place
<acheronuk_> santa_: that would leave it FTBFS on the others
<santa_> where are the builds in question?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_minuet build #108: UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_minuet/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_minuet build #85: UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_minuet/85/
<yofel> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/konqueror/4:16.12.1-0ubuntu1
<yofel> which looks about correct
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #96: UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/96/
<santa_> I will dig into that if I can
<santa_> I doubt very much qtwebengine is a must for konqueror, doesn't have an html backend anymore?
<yofel> find_package(Qt5 ${QT_MIN_VERSION} REQUIRED COMPONENTS Core Widgets WebEngineWidgets)
<yofel> OTOH, it also requires KHtml..
<yofel> grepping through the code, there is an engine selector, and webenginepart is a separate kpart, so the cmake declaration sounds far too tight
<santa_> so probably konqueror should be patched to make the qtwebengine optional
<acheronuk_> give it a go if you think it do-able
<santa_> added to my todo
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_minuet build #109: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_minuet/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_minuet build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_minuet/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_minuet build #98: ABORTED in 53 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_minuet/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_minuet build #110: ABORTED in 1 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_minuet/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_minuet build #87: ABORTED in 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_minuet/87/
<acheronuk_> cyphermox: could you maybe run the packageset update script for us again?
<acheronuk_> cyphermox: sorry that is so quick after last time. it is typical that right after you do that, 8 packages that we thought were going to be stuck in the new sources queue suddenly get unstuck
<acheronuk_> and we have to make fixes to those as promised to get them through, so need them in our set to be able to upload said fixes
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-mediacenter build #56: FIXED in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-mediacenter/56/
<genii> clivejo: Any KDE Connect changes to test?
<cyphermox> acheronuk_: err, what? if they're past NEW they were uploaded already...
<cyphermox> I mean, I have no issues with running the script yet again, but it would be nice for next cycle if things were covered earlier, and hopefully in just one run
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Genii not that I'm aware of
<cyphermox> ... which leads me to: some of you should apply to be core-dev or something, so that you can still get sponsoring easily and getting things uploaded when they're not yet in a packageset list
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> I did hear rumours that they are working on new features and also running from unity, out of the box
<acheronuk_> cyphermox: a MOTU did that initial upload for us. to get them in. but we now need to be able to easily fix and update them by being added to our packageset.
<cyphermox> yeah, I'm not denying that
<cyphermox> just saying that there are steps you can take to make it less of an issue too
<acheronuk_> we had to fight and beg to get those uploaded as it was
<genii> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie ...there is nuntius under regular Ubuntu, although I have not tried it yet to see what functionality it has
<acheronuk_> and as for core-dev, we have probs just having kubuntu-devels who are not busy elsewhere, let alone getting anyone to MOTU or core-dev
<cyphermox> well the same people can be motu and core-dev and kubuntu-dev
<cyphermox> script is running on my server right now, it will email me when done
<acheronuk_> cyphermox: yes, with time and experiance. which we are working on. both for the active people that is realistically a way off yet.
<cyphermox> now I'm trying to see if I can have the email mention whether it was a requested manual run or the automatic ones
<acheronuk_> cyphermox: for example, me. I have hopefully my kubuntu-dev meeting tomorrow. but it will be quite some time before I feel ready for MOTU. and core-dev, that may be never
<acheronuk_> clivejo is only a kubuntu-dev since October, so again, gaining experience
<cyphermox> I understand that, but I'm starting to be worried that changing the packageset for every new package is not going to help you get other upload privileges
<acheronuk_> cyphermox: it won't. we are acutely aware of that. but for the time being while the active contributors gain experience, that is what we have to live with
<acheronuk_> cyphermox: hopefully within the next cycle, that can change. :)
<cyphermox> I mean, on one hand, you'll be done with the splits soon, so these changes will stop, but on the other hand, when they are in a packageset they count as packageset uploads, not MOTU or core-dev (well, depends on the packages and how you make your application). On the third hand, some changes you might wish to make to the seeds might not actually make packages be in kubuntu-dev: that depends on the packages too, if 
<cyphermox> they are used elsewhere.
<acheronuk_> yes, the situation at the moment is not ideal. we are aware. we are doing what we can to advance in a way that should help with that.
<acheronuk_> cyphermox: in an ideal world we would have a further 20 packages from 2 more major KDE source splits, but we are unable to even think about getting those uploaded as they depend on new gpgme1.0 which is FTBFS and a nasty way in the archive
<cyphermox> ok
<acheronuk_> but at the moment we are a bit hamstrung/hobbled by some factors we cannot control
<acheronuk_> belive me, I'm not very happy about it, but am having to do the best we can.
<tsdgeos> acheronuk_: honestly, gpgme ftbfs in archs noone is going to use kdepim on, blocking in that is weird imho
<tsdgeos> oh yeah i can't run kmail on arm64
<tsdgeos> wait there's like no arm64 hardware out there anyway
<acheronuk_> cyphermox: on epochs, we dropped them where we could, and I had a word with debian kde packagers the other day, and they are not going to drop the ones we did/could not. 
<cyphermox> ah, cool
<cyphermox> staying in sync with Debian is a good idea
<cyphermox> the gpgme1.0 test fails on arm64, powerpc, etc. which is an issue with connect()'ing Qt signals?
<acheronuk_> tsdgeos: yes, but I'm not sure that partial build of gpgme is going to make it to release, and we have had enough trouble getting simple new packages like the split kde-baseapps in as new sources becasue debian doin't have them yet, l;eta alone the 20+ that KDEPIM requires.
<acheronuk_> still we still may try. it is something we need to thrash out
<acheronuk_> cyphermox: yes, and there were issues on the tests using too many resources on the LP buildd. the gpg dev who posted on the bug report did some fixes in their git master, but even when I build that in a ppa yesterday, it still failed on arm and powerpc
<cyphermox> ok
<cyphermox> can I haz a look?
<acheronuk_> cyphermox: feel free. fresh eyes often help :)
<cyphermox> where is your PPA?
<acheronuk_> oh, sorry. the build wss here: https://launchpad.net/~rikmills/+archive/ubuntu/staging1/+packages
<acheronuk_> think it could just be the Qt stuff now, but not 100% sure.
<cyphermox> I probably won't be able to make sense of it either, but as you said, more eyes
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> acheronuk_ and cyphermox: You forgot about me, I'm applying for MOTU soon, then Core Dev.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm the guy that'll follow that path.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> It'll be a good 6 months or more, but my plan is to get there...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> acheronuk_: I thought you and clivejo weren't going to apply for MOTU?
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> not YET!
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> maybe after zesty. not sure
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> but maybe not. I have not decided
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Oh k
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Yeah see that was my misunderstanding
<santa_> acheronuk: ready to stage tonight?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> valorie, wxl, acheronuk, clivejo: Someone please send out an email to kubuntu-devel for the call for testing.
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> 16.04.2 tomorrow...
<acheronuk> santa_: a little bit later, yes. assuming there is nothing unusual, or you have a script to add those GCC flads to acc tests
<acheronuk> *flags
<santa_> acheronuk: I have just did
<santa_> right now I'm also fixing other issue, they are 9 frameworks affected and 3 packages fro plasma, I will gte it done asap
<marco-parillo> tsimonq2: So early tomorrow morning (US time), there will be a new daily = 16.04.2 on http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/ ?
<santa_> * get
<acheronuk> santa_: I have to go and do some stuff but should hopefully be free after about 19:30 UTC or thereabouts
<acheronuk> or in 1 1/2 hrs time
<santa_> that's more than ok
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @marco-parillo, Yep
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #367: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/367/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #259: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons build #183: STILL UNSTABLE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcodecs build #255: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcodecs/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #371: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/371/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #186: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfig build #184: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfig/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #361: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/361/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #97: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #394: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/394/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons build #258: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #404: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/404/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets build #242: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ki18n build #255: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ki18n/255/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> My meeting been cancelled, so I'll be back at keyboard in about 15mins
 * genii sips
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #194: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #362: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/362/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #390: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/390/
<clivejo> santa_ acheronuk tsimonq2: your thoughts on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/+bug/1612835 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1612835 in kopete (Ubuntu) "Please don't depend on jasper" [High,New]
<santa_> clivejo: well, I don't know right now why it's removed from debian + what features was suposed to add to the involved kde software
<santa_> I would need to dig into the thing to have a proper opinion
<clivejo> apparently its for jpg2000 support
<clivejo> which is unmaintained and may be security vulnerability  
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #330: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/330/
<santa_> so lets just remove it from build depends?
<clivejo> yes, and two files it builds
<santa_> seems legit
<santa_> I need to go to the supermarket while my autopkgtrolling stuff gets done, brb
<santa_> back
<clivejo> how are the tests going?
<acheronuk> hi :)
<santa_> very well, only one package to fix and we will be ready for the staging
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #222: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets/222/
<clivejo> santa_: :)
<santa_> I expect the kdelibs4suport and networkmanager-qt to fail
<santa_> I will dig into those after the staging
<acheronuk> fail in what sense?
<santa_> in the sense of failing XD
<clivejo> santa_: I removed libjasper from kde4libs in ubuntu2
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde4libs/4:4.14.28-0ubuntu2
<santa_> about nm-qt I think the test is broken and I might be able to produce a patch to send to the kde reviewboard
<acheronuk> yes, but fail where? buiding the source? building the package in the ppa? failing the tests if uploaded to the archive?
<santa_> clivejo: ack
<santa_> acheronuk: the autopkgtests I meant
<acheronuk> ok.
<santa_> but I would expect everything from plasma and fw to build mostly fine
<clivejo> should I go ahead and remove it from kopete?
<santa_> if you are sure it's the correct solution - and it seems so - go ahead
<clivejo> we'll hardly get to Apps 16.12.2 anytime soon
<santa_> well, let's see how today's staging work
<santa_> I have just added the initial support for ppa build status in ka-graph
<santa_> it would only report the build status, not packaging problems like the web status pages
<acheronuk> as far as apps goes, probably need to discuss PIM status again fairly soon. 
<santa_> yes
<acheronuk> even the arches that could build seem to run into missing symbols due (it seems) to switching gpgme backend, which I am a bit uncertain about
<acheronuk> a lot go AWOL
<acheronuk> e.g. https://launchpadlibrarian.net/304587004/buildlog_ubuntu-zesty-amd64.libkf5libkleo_4%3A16.12.1-0ubuntu1~ubuntu17.04~ppa10_BUILDING.txt.gz
<acheronuk> and even if that is OK and sortable, it's still uncertain if we could get things uploaded, new sources accepted, and migrated
<acheronuk> but this is a discussion to be scheduled in it;s own right I think
<acheronuk> more realistic might be providing PIM as a release day update in the PPAs
<santa_> lets focus on fw and plasma first
<santa_> I'm done with the autopkgtest preparation, cloning the repos to try to stage 5.31
<acheronuk> let me know when you have pushed all the git changes in KA you are going to
<clivejo> where you staging from?
<acheronuk> me or santa_ ?
<ahoneybun> and now I have YY and ZZ with all the staging ppas
<clivejo> who ever is staging 5.31
<acheronuk> santa must be doing if from wherever he is
<acheronuk> *doing it
<acheronuk> not on shiny
<santa_> right now I'm preparing a set of clones for frameworks 5.31
<santa_> I'm doing it on my server
<santa_> on the next staging I would like to use a container like you ;)
<acheronuk> wish I could work out how to remote sign git tags on the containers
 * acheronuk goes to make coffee
<santa_> doing the "do-all gbp-newrelease" ...
 * genii follows acheronuk
<clivejo> can someone check on Max?
<clivejo> I can hear him dragging something
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata build #94: FAILURE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata/94/
<acheronuk> santa_: do we need to do any ka-acctest-noinline magic?
<santa_> acheronuk: I already did testing the results in the last 24 hours
<santa_> so frameworks and plasma acc tests were already covered
<acheronuk> ok :)
<santa_> I didn't for apps yet
<acheronuk> is that as simple as running 'do-all ka-acctest-noinline' in a clone?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #24 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<genii> Does anyone have a link where I can go understand more about KDE Connect? Seems to be zero documentation to be found. Like, can I give it an /etc/kdeconnect.conf ? what port does it use?  Are there any command-line options for kconnectd ?
<santa_> acheronuk: apparently, and wou you add "-c" if you want to commit the changes
<genii> clivejo, maybe? ^
<acheronuk> genii: all I know of is: https://community.kde.org/KDEConnect
<acheronuk> but I don't really use it much
<genii> acheronuk: Yeah, no links from there to any manpages or other documentation :(
<acheronuk> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/zesty/man1/kdeconnect-cli.1.html
<acheronuk> but I'm just googling the same as you may be really
<genii> acheronuk: Thanks, I'll muddle through :)
<acheronuk> clivejo would know if anyone does
<genii> Yes, I was hoping so but he seems quiet currently
<acheronuk> probably chasing his dog across a field in the dark and rain!
<clivejo> nope, poking stuff in proposed
<clivejo> I dont know much about the kdeconnect-cli 
<genii> clivejo: Had some time to play with it today, then it occurred to me I have now 3 machines on the same subnet all running the kconnectd and accessible by my phone to varying degrees, but there seems not to be any info on how to connect 2 computers together with it
<genii> ( or to tell it what media player to use and other things)
<clivejo> dont think you can connect two computers
<genii> Interesting.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kopete build #116: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kopete/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #173: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/85/
<genii> clivejo: So I guess I won't be able to control the mouse on computer B from computer A using it anytime soon :)
<clivejo> run the kdeconnect app in welder, or VM?
<clivejo> https://developer.chrome.com/apps/getstarted_arc
 * acheronuk sees FW 5.31 building in the ppa
 * genii makes some notes for later
<santa_> acheronuk: everything pushed and uploaded. feel free proceed with plasma
<acheronuk> :) ok
<santa_> btw you can trace the building progress with ka-graph -r frameworks -t ppabuild
<acheronuk> I saw you added build status :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata build #95: FIXED in 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata/95/
<acheronuk> do-all gbp-newrelease running
<acheronuk> santa_: ooh. nice on the build status
<acheronuk> all done I think.
<acheronuk> linode is fast!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #24: ABORTED in 1 hr 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #385: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/385/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_solid build #369: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_solid/369/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #187: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #315: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt/315/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kplotting build #341: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kplotting/341/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjs build #363: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjs/363/
<acheronuk> so it starts........
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons build #184: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kemoticons build #377: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kemoticons/377/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_prison build #75: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_prison/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kplotting build #176: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kplotting/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcodecs build #256: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcodecs/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kunitconversion build #184: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kunitconversion/184/
<clivejo> not again!!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kunitconversion build #388: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kunitconversion/388/
<clivejo> RIK!!!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #345: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/345/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesu build #377: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesu/377/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdnssd build #403: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdnssd/403/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons build #259: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdecoration build #220: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdecoration/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpeople build #361: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpeople/361/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #361: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/361/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlgui build #371: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlgui/371/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_solid build #181: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_solid/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_threadweaver build #180: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_threadweaver/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #335: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/335/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwrited build #339: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwrited/339/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig build #87: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kross build #46: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kross/46/
<valorie> :0
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpty build #225: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpty/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimageformats build #366: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimageformats/366/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #357: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/357/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #66: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/66/
<clivejo> breaking KCI 19 hours before your meeting is not a good idea!!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #372: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/372/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdecoration build #387: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdecoration/387/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bluez-qt build #355: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bluez-qt/355/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #218: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwayland build #133: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwayland/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet-pam build #299: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet-pam/299/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kidletime build #179: FAILURE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kidletime/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #287: FAILURE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt/287/
<acheronuk> think of all the green tommorow!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemviews build #233: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemviews/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_bluez-qt build #198: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_bluez-qt/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer build #70: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kemoticons build #42: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kemoticons/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #51: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_syntax-highlighting/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #251: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-plymouth/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata build #96: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #341: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/341/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #232: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_networkmanager-qt/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sonnet build #193: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sonnet/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_attica build #217: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_attica/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcrash build #240: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcrash/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfilemetadata build #236: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfilemetadata/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdnssd build #179: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdnssd/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #90: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-gtk-config/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfig build #185: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfig/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #40: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting/40/
<acheronuk> we WILL rebuild it better and stronger!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #365: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/365/
 * acheronuk hides
<clivejo> vote for Rik
<clivejo> he will make KCI great again
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats build #40: FAILURE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats/40/
 * genii shuffles to the coffeepot
<acheronuk> I had a game of thrones quote in my head, but that will do......
<acheronuk> "What is dead may never die, but rises again, harder and stronger"
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjs build #86: FAILURE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjs/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #85: FAILURE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krunner build #71: FAILURE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krunner/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bluez-qt build #68: FAILURE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bluez-qt/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdnssd build #46: FAILURE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdnssd/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #382: FAILURE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/382/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #202: FAILURE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #70: FAILURE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjs build #225: FAILURE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjs/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #275: FAILURE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #260: FAILURE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_threadweaver build #349: FAILURE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_threadweaver/349/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #386: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/386/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_solid build #370: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_solid/370/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kemoticons build #378: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kemoticons/378/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcodecs build #257: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcodecs/257/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons build #185: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kplotting build #177: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kplotting/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_prison build #76: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_prison/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kplotting build #342: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kplotting/342/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kunitconversion build #389: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kunitconversion/389/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #316: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt/316/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjs build #364: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjs/364/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesu build #378: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesu/378/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #346: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/346/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdnssd build #404: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdnssd/404/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons build #260: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdecoration build #221: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdecoration/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #336: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/336/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpeople build #362: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpeople/362/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_solid build #182: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_solid/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlgui build #372: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlgui/372/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #362: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/362/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig build #88: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kross build #47: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kross/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_threadweaver build #181: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_threadweaver/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwrited build #340: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwrited/340/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #373: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/373/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimageformats build #367: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimageformats/367/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdecoration build #388: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdecoration/388/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwayland build #134: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwayland/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #67: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet-pam build #300: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet-pam/300/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bluez-qt build #356: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bluez-qt/356/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #358: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/358/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #219: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpty build #226: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpty/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #288: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt/288/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kidletime build #180: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kidletime/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemviews build #234: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemviews/234/
<clivejo> such filth !
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_bluez-qt build #199: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_bluez-qt/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sonnet build #194: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sonnet/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #52: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_syntax-highlighting/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #188: STILL FAILING in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #233: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_networkmanager-qt/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata build #97: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_attica build #218: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_attica/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #252: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-plymouth/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #342: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/342/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer build #71: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kemoticons build #43: STILL FAILING in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kemoticons/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdnssd build #180: STILL FAILING in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdnssd/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcrash build #241: STILL FAILING in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcrash/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfig build #186: STILL FAILING in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfig/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfilemetadata build #237: STILL FAILING in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfilemetadata/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kunitconversion build #185: STILL FAILING in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kunitconversion/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #91: STILL FAILING in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-gtk-config/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #41: STILL FAILING in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #366: STILL FAILING in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/366/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats build #41: STILL FAILING in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksshaskpass build #366: FAILURE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksshaskpass/366/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjs build #87: STILL FAILING in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjs/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjsembed build #390: FAILURE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjsembed/390/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krunner build #72: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krunner/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #383: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/383/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #86: STILL FAILING in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #71: STILL FAILING in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #276: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdnssd build #47: STILL FAILING in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdnssd/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkscreen build #227: FAILURE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkscreen/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_attica build #367: FAILURE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_attica/367/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel build #327: FAILURE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel/327/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #261: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets build #343: FAILURE in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets/343/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #203: STILL FAILING in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpty build #378: FAILURE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpty/378/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo build #57: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #195: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjsembed build #73: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjsembed/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khtml build #86: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khtml/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjs build #226: STILL FAILING in 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjs/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_threadweaver build #350: STILL FAILING in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_threadweaver/350/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksshaskpass build #367: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksshaskpass/367/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland-integration build #337: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland-integration/337/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcompletion build #168: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcompletion/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #91: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjsembed build #391: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjsembed/391/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkscreen build #228: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkscreen/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_attica build #368: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_attica/368/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkscreen build #317: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkscreen/317/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets build #344: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets/344/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpty build #379: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpty/379/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-02-09
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #196: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjsembed build #200: FAILURE in 9 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjsembed/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo build #58: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjsembed build #74: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjsembed/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khtml build #87: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khtml/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #348: FAILURE in 7 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/348/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #796: SUCCESS in 6 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/796/
<valorie> woooo
<valorie> it's spring in KCI!
<valorie> green shoots popping up
 * genii sips
<clivejo> gonna be a lot more red
<clivejo> Rik broke it
<valorie> boo on the rikster
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> What did he do?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> acheronuk: First strike, three strikes and you lose ninja... … *runs*
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #398: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/398/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sonnet build #359: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sonnet/359/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkscreen build #318: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkscreen/318/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland-integration build #338: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland-integration/338/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_baloo build #216: FAILURE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_baloo/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #147: FAILURE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-gtk-config/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #235: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesu build #217: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesu/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotifyconfig build #165: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotifyconfig/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kservice build #376: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kservice/376/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiconthemes build #365: FAILURE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiconthemes/365/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration build #236: FAILURE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivities build #176: FAILURE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivities/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kross build #170: FAILURE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kross/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmediaplayer build #194: FAILURE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmediaplayer/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kemoticons build #219: FAILURE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kemoticons/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjsembed build #201: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjsembed/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor build #176: FAILURE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khtml build #175: FAILURE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khtml/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #107: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #48: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support build #177: FAILURE in 1 hr 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support/177/
<santa_> tsimonq2, clivejo, acheronuk: any of you executing kubuntu-retry builds continuously?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> No?
<santa_> ok, so probably the amd64/i386 were stuck for a very long time give the huge amounts of buildds down
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #153: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #53: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/53/
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> @tsimonq2 fancy a task?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #46: STILL UNSTABLE in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/46/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, If I have access to do it :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #44: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/44/
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Bring it up doesnt help get it back faster
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Its a theory exercise, you don't need access
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, Yes?
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Can you write a guide a newbie can follow to stage a major and a minor staging process
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> For example, staging FW5.31 and staging plasma 5.9.1
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> The steps you follow
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, Just like that Kubuntu Team page that has the last names wrongly capitalized? :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie, Gotcha
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<santa_> but isn't that what is already doeumented in READMEng?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @tsimonq2 and again stop
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, Just a reminder :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @santa_, I think so?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> That there is nothing wrong with it?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @ahoneybun, Yeah there is. We've gone over this.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> And we have gone over that it does not matter
<wxl> sorry i've been away folks. life has thrown me a curveball again
<wxl> clivejo: jbicha says you have upload privleges for konversation and could easily sponsor the upload. is there some reason we did not choose this avenue? just something to think about while i fix some things pointed out to me
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #94: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/101/
<wxl> craaaaaaaaaaaaap. we have xenial xerus 16.04.2 to deal with
<wxl> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhh
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #144: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_modemmanager-qt/144/
<wxl> um but not on the tracker?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #96: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwrited build #50: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwrited/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpeople build #68: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpeople/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_prison build #63: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_prison/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #96: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-plymouth/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kimageformats build #225: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kimageformats/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #101: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #252: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-plymouth/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapidox build #81: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapidox/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-pa build #67: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-pa/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kapidox build #180: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kapidox/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwayland-integration build #93: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwayland-integration/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet-pam build #97: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet-pam/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #93: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgamma5 build #51: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgamma5/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #87: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimageformats build #83: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimageformats/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-grub build #160: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-grub/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet-pam build #153: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet-pam/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-grub build #49: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-grub/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sddm-kcm build #90: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sddm-kcm/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreen build #87: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreen/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-gtk build #51: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-gtk/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinfocenter build #76: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinfocenter/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_prison build #52: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_prison/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #59: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksysguard build #63: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksysguard/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #94: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #97: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #204: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksshaskpass build #88: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksshaskpass/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #107: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_user-manager build #64: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_user-manager/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #152: FAILURE in 4 hr 2 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen-icons5/152/
<wxl> tsimonq2: did you notice that there's no 16.04.2 on the tracker?
<tsimonq2> wxl: I did.
<wxl> tsimonq2: when is it actually due?
<tsimonq2> wxl: I've been poking infinity all day and all yesterday...
<tsimonq2> wxl: Tomorrow...
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #63: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/63/
<wxl> tsimonq2: that doesn't seem right
<tsimonq2> wxl: I know...
<wxl> tsimonq2: technically we don't even have the right images!!!
<tsimonq2> wxl: Yeah!
<wxl> ughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<tsimonq2> wxl: Can I add it somehow?
<wxl> tsimonq2: i think theoretically that's possible, but i've never done it before so i can't be certain
<wxl> tsimonq2: would you mind emailing ubuntu-devel?
<tsimonq2> wxl: Why ubuntu-devel and not ubuntu-release?
<wxl> tsimonq2: derp that's what i meant
<tsimonq2> wxl: k
<wxl> tsimonq2: thx
<tsimonq2> After I finish this level of my stupid flash game :P
<wxl> valorie: oh release manager in training, you might want to watch #ubuntu-release and related mailing list to see what happens with the xenial point release due tommorrow and call out for testers. even if it's not actually going to be due tomorrow (it shouldn't be), we should get release notes together and all
<valorie> I'm in the chan and always read it, but didn't realize there was a list
<valorie> oh
<valorie> point release notes, okeydoke
 * valorie goes to join the list
<wxl> they've been pushing the point release back and back and back, so the fact that it's due tomorrow and it's not on the tracker still is not surprising
<wxl> the list is pretty darn low traffic
<valorie> cool
<wxl> not like kde-doc or whatever it is that you suggested i join XD
<valorie> filter it into a folder
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #349: STILL FAILING in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/349/
<valorie> most of it is just changes
<wxl> i know i know. i was being jokey :)
<valorie> but sometimes actually discussion
<wxl> jeez dd'ing /dev/zero to an 8GB drive is kind of slow.
<tsimonq2> wxl: Why you doing that?
<wxl> tsimonq2: erasing :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sonnet build #360: STILL FAILING in 47 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sonnet/360/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #399: STILL FAILING in 49 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/399/
<tsimonq2> wxl: Did Rafael send you a flash drive? :P
<wxl> tsimonq2: hahahah no. i didn't use multiple instances of /dev/urandom, so :)
<tsimonq2> Hehehehehe :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #236: STILL FAILING in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiconthemes build #366: STILL FAILING in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiconthemes/366/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration build #237: STILL FAILING in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotifyconfig build #166: STILL FAILING in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotifyconfig/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kross build #171: STILL FAILING in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kross/171/
<tsimonq2> wxl: Done.
<wxl> tsimonq2: thx
<tsimonq2> wxl: np man :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #148: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-gtk-config/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_baloo build #217: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_baloo/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor build #177: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor/177/
<tsimonq2> wxl: And for the record, doesn't look like I can add it myself.
<wxl> i'm not sure of my availability tomorrow during the day and i know friday i'm going to be out of commission, but i'll check in as i can
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kservice build #377: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kservice/377/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivities build #177: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivities/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kemoticons build #220: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kemoticons/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesu build #218: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesu/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmediaplayer build #195: STILL FAILING in 46 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmediaplayer/195/
<wxl> huh. possible alternative to dd'd some device file is to do a destructive test with badblocks, which will also tell you if there are any bad blocks
<wxl> 1796 for 8GB. not too bad with dd.
<wxl> that's s
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #75: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khtml build #176: STILL FAILING in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khtml/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #141: STILL FAILING in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bluedevil build #90: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bluedevil/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #174: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support build #178: STILL FAILING in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwayland-integration build #203: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwayland-integration/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 57 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #368: FAILURE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/368/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #362: FAILURE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/362/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #331: FAILURE in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/331/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #86: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #107: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #383: FAILURE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/383/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #376: FAILURE in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/376/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #395: FAILURE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/395/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdoctools build #393: FAILURE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdoctools/393/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krunner build #171: FAILURE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krunner/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivities-stats build #145: FAILURE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivities-stats/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksysguard build #182: FAILURE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksysguard/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_k3b build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_k3b/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_milou build #36: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_milou/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #127: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #405: FAILURE in 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/405/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #372: FAILURE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/372/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #206: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #175: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #229: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #142: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #369: STILL FAILING in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/369/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #332: STILL FAILING in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/332/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #363: STILL FAILING in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/363/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #384: STILL FAILING in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/384/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #377: STILL FAILING in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/377/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #396: STILL FAILING in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/396/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdoctools build #394: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdoctools/394/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwrited build #241: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwrited/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #101: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpeople build #215: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpeople/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivities-stats build #146: STILL FAILING in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivities-stats/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #213: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_systemsettings build #71: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_systemsettings/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krunner build #172: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krunner/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksysguard build #183: STILL FAILING in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksysguard/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kscreen build #242: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kscreen/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-gtk build #158: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-gtk/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sddm-kcm build #181: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sddm-kcm/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #271: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #406: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/406/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #373: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/373/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksshaskpass build #224: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksshaskpass/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #181: FAILURE in 4 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem build #356: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem/356/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #363: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/363/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_karchive build #380: FAILURE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_karchive/380/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #391: FAILURE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/391/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #364: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/364/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem build #357: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem/357/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kscreen build #243: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kscreen/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #182: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-gtk build #159: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-gtk/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksshaskpass build #225: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksshaskpass/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sddm-kcm build #182: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sddm-kcm/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #272: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_milou build #66: FAILURE in 1 hr 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_milou/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #214: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze build #221: FAILURE in 2 hr 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa build #146: FAILURE in 2 hr 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_bluedevil build #224: FAILURE in 2 hr 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_bluedevil/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwayland-integration build #204: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwayland-integration/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwrited build #242: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwrited/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet-pam build #154: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet-pam/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_systemsettings build #181: FAILURE in 2 hr 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_systemsettings/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #73: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #145: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_modemmanager-qt/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #97: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwrited build #51: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwrited/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpeople build #69: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpeople/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_prison build #64: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_prison/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #102: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kimageformats build #226: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kimageformats/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #97: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-plymouth/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kapidox build #181: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kapidox/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #253: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-plymouth/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgamma5 build #52: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgamma5/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwayland-integration build #94: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwayland-integration/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #94: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet-pam build #98: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet-pam/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-pa build #68: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-pa/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-grub build #161: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-grub/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimageformats build #84: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimageformats/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinfocenter build #77: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinfocenter/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-gtk build #52: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-gtk/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_prison build #53: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_prison/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksysguard build #64: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksysguard/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #60: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #98: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-grub build #50: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-grub/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksshaskpass build #89: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksshaskpass/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreen build #88: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreen/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #108: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #95: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sddm-kcm build #91: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sddm-kcm/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #205: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #88: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapidox build #82: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapidox/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_user-manager build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_user-manager/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #153: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen-icons5/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bluedevil build #91: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bluedevil/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #153: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesignerplugin/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_milou build #37: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_milou/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #128: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #97: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #77: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_powerdevil build #36: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_powerdevil/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpeople build #216: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpeople/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #102: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_systemsettings build #72: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_systemsettings/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #74: ABORTED in 1 hr 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #154: ABORTED in 1 hr 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesignerplugin/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #78: ABORTED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_powerdevil build #37: ABORTED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_powerdevil/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #98: ABORTED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/98/
<valorie> heading to bed, but wxl, I see that for 16.04.1, none of the flavors had separate release notes pages: oh, except xubuntu
<valorie> and theirs was just a story on their site
<valorie> oh, lubuntu was awesome
<valorie> pfff, niters
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #359: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/359/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbookmarks build #346: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbookmarks/346/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbookmarks build #347: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbookmarks/347/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #397: FAILURE in 4 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/397/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #398: STILL FAILING in 5 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/398/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinit build #330: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinit/330/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kparts build #329: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kparts/329/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeclarative build #341: FAILURE in 5 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeclarative/341/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #393: FAILURE in 6 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/393/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kparts build #330: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kparts/330/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeclarative build #342: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeclarative/342/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #394: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/394/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinit build #331: STILL FAILING in 5 min 2 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinit/331/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdewebkit build #345: FAILURE in 2 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdewebkit/345/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #337: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/337/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross build #331: FAILURE in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross/331/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcmutils build #297: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcmutils/297/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #350: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/350/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #275: FAILURE in 4 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kded build #325: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kded/325/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #382: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/382/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #338: STILL FAILING in 8 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/338/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdewebkit build #346: STILL FAILING in 9 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdewebkit/346/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kded build #326: STILL FAILING in 7 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kded/326/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #276: STILL FAILING in 8 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/276/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #383: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/383/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcmutils build #298: STILL FAILING in 8 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcmutils/298/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross build #332: STILL FAILING in 8 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross/332/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #351: STILL FAILING in 8 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/351/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #335: FAILURE in 5 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin/335/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities build #312: FAILURE in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities/312/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities build #313: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities/313/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #336: STILL FAILING in 7 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin/336/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #369: FAILURE in 4 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/369/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats build #195: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #291: FAILURE in 5 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats build #196: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #370: STILL FAILING in 4 min 15 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/370/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #292: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/292/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> morning :)
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> amd64 builds got very backogged last night, so not as much pregress building FW as might be hoped
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #282: FAILURE in 5 min 11 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/282/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #283: STILL FAILING in 8 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/283/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ki18n build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ki18n/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcodecs build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcodecs/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kguiaddons build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kguiaddons/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #98: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets build #243: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ki18n build #256: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ki18n/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemmodels build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemmodels/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfig build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfig/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons build #85: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcoreaddons/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #92: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcompletion build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcompletion/76/
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Xenial 16.04.2] (20170209) has been added
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Xenial 16.04.2] (20170209) has been added
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpackage build #80: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpackage/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #60: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kiconthemes build #82: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiconthemes/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #223: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets/223/
<mparillo> !testers
<ubottu> Help is needed in #kubuntu-devel. Please ping Riddell, yofel, soee, Tm_T, shadeslayer, BluesKaj, James147, Quintasan, lordievader, shrini, tester56, parad1se, mamarley, alket, SourBlues, sgclark, neo31, vip, mparillo for information
<mparillo> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/372/builds
<mparillo> Xenial 16.04.2 LTS is out for testing.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kiconthemes build #236: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kiconthemes/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kiconthemes build #83: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kiconthemes/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kiconthemes build #237: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kiconthemes/237/
<clivejo> santa_: Linode container for you, ubuntu@dev.kubuntu.co.uk on port 2205
<acheronuk> :)
<clivejo> please check you can log in
<clivejo> I'm gonna be gone for a bit, Max wants a walk
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktextwidgets build #201: FAILURE in 5 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktextwidgets/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #216: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktextwidgets build #202: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktextwidgets/202/
<yofel> meeting soonish?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @clivejo, He walking you, or you walking him?
<acheronuk> yofel: mine? 19:00 UTC. Harald seems to want it on the dot very much, as Rohan has to be gone by 20:00
 * yofel realizes he got the timezone shift wrong
<yofel> luckily it's still ok. But I have to be gone by 20:00 sharp as well
<yofel> a bit earlier maybe, but I should have a good 40min at least
<shadeslayer> yofel: it starts at 8
<shadeslayer> our timezone
<yofel> right, I read it as 6 -.-
<acheronuk> whoops!
<shadeslayer> ah :)
<shadeslayer> I think I'll go grab a coffee now
<shadeslayer> cya \o
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So it's 19 UTC?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #217: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/217/
<yofel> it is
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpackage build #81: FIXED in 1 hr 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpackage/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlgui build #74: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlgui/74/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ooh
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Ok
<clivejo> brrrr
<clivejo> getting cold out there
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Did he take you for a nice run?
<clivejo> nope, training him to walk beside me on the lead
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> How's that going?
<clivejo> some days great, other days not so great
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> How was hoy?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> ¿Ayer?
<shadeslayer> hoy is correct
<shadeslayer> Ayer is yesterday I think
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I know
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I was speaking Spanglish
<shadeslayer> heh
<clivejo> I dont know, havent been to Hoy
<clivejo> thats a bit of a walk for me
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I know enough Spanish to have that down, wasn't questioning myself, I was asking him :P
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @clivejo, hoy = today
<clivejo> I don't speak Spanish
<clivejo> to me Hoy is an Orkney Island
<tsdgeos> shadeslayer: "ayer is yesterday" "i think", after 3 years¿
<shadeslayer> xD
<tsdgeos> man i'm not asking you to know what a cencerro is :D
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlgui build #75: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlgui/75/
<shadeslayer> tsdgeos: I'm usually correct, but unsure :P
<shadeslayer> tsdgeos: Well, it's only recently I got used to vaca xD
<tsdgeos> yeah vaca is always a pita, but we still love him anyway
<tsdgeos> j/k
<shadeslayer> lol
<tsdgeos> shadeslayer: so very interstingly cencerro is cowbell in english
<shadeslayer> tsdgeos: the most fun find for me recently was este and oestee
<tsdgeos> because english has that easy way to form words sometimes
 * tsdgeos off
<shadeslayer> when I had to use that to tell someone where I've lived in India
<shadeslayer> tsdgeos: indeed :P
<shadeslayer> timbre de vaca
<shadeslayer> is what I'd have used
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @clivejo, ¡No bueno! Practicas más y correctamente, y hablas Español.
<shadeslayer> which I guess translates more towards a bell *made* of cow
<clivejo> !es | tsimonq2
<ubottu> tsimonq2: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<shadeslayer> I can understand all of that :D
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Mmm más o menos
<clivejo> shadeslayer: have you a huge list of questions prepared?
<shadeslayer> I have not
<shadeslayer> I'll write them down in a bit
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Mi Español es... Más o menos...
 * clivejo wonders were sitter keeps them
 * clivejo searches sitter's drawers
<santa_> clivejo: indeed I can access the linode container, thank you
<santa_> so I guess I will try to use it the next time I do any staging
<santa_> acheronuk, clivejo any of you running kubuntu-retry-builds?
<clivejo> santa_: no I havent, LP is in slow/stop gear today
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbookmarks build #68: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbookmarks/68/
<acheronuk> santa_: I did earlier, but only when I saw there where no 'waiting to build'
<clivejo> santa_: can you use linode to prepare FW 5.31?
<santa_> clivejo: it was already staged for zesty, but we could do the backports soon
<santa_> acheronuk: that's fine, I just wanted to tell you I have a possible patch to make it deal properly with the new queue
<santa_> so it would be nice if you could test it to see it does no harm
<acheronuk> I just go a load of emails, which I think are ones from LP triggering, but not being smart enough to tell some deps may be there, but not actually installable. 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kxmlgui build #200: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kxmlgui/200/
<clivejo> BBL Need to get my tea, so I can make it back for 19:00UTC sharp!
<santa_> what is that meeting about?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> acheronuk's developer meeting
<acheronuk> santa_: don't worry if you miss it. I'll be having another in a few months time.
<santa_> oh, that's great
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> O__O!!!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> acheronuk: Huh?
<acheronuk> another try
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Naw
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> You'll get it today
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kxmlgui build #201: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kxmlgui/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbookmarks build #69: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbookmarks/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kbookmarks build #201: FAILURE in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kbookmarks/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #100: FAILURE in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #25 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<acheronuk> thank you ^^^
<clivejo> :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #101: ABORTED in 1 min 26 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/101/
<clivejo> if only it was so simple with Simon :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kbookmarks build #202: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kbookmarks/202/
 * acheronuk tries clicking pause on Simon....
<acheronuk> nope. that button is definitely broke!
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> where is the meeting happening?
<clivejo> here
<acheronuk> in a galaxy far far away
<acheronuk> or here if that is crowed
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> phiew... I don't have to open quassel
<Mamarok> since my computer is running anyway, konversation is, too
<Quintasan> Is it grilling time yet?
<clivejo> when judge sitter arrives
<Quintasan> Oh noes.
<sitter> gday
<sgclark> I am here. Don't have long. have a 2 hour drive into town today
<acheronuk> yofel?
<sitter> hope everyone is having a lovely thursday
 * clivejo has nightmares of his meeting where sitter is wearing a horse hair wig and a bow tie
<yofel> o/
<sitter> shadeslayer: ye also here?
<shadeslayer> aye
<yofel> you forgot the fez :D
<sgclark> lol
<sitter> awesome beans. we have quorum and I hear acheronuk is up for a grilling
<Mamarok> Old Bailey session is open?
<sitter> acheronuk: do you have a wiki page or some such stuff and can you tell us a bit about yourself please?
 * clivejo pushs acheronuk into the box
<acheronuk> Hi. I'm Rik Mills
<acheronuk> Long (ish) time kubuntu user who has gained a lot from using kubuntu over the years, so feels it is appropriate to now give back.
<acheronuk> And fun to do so as well. :)
<acheronuk> my normal wiki page is here:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RikMills
<acheronuk> and the one for this -dev application is here:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RikMills/KubuntuDeveloperApplication
<acheronuk> had that ready ^^^
<sitter> better prepared then me I see
<clivejo> someone mark the IRC channel?
<sitter> clivejo: what do you mean?
<acheronuk> huh?
<sitter> acheronuk: How does the Kubuntu CI work?
<clivejo> nevermind :/
<acheronuk> sitter: It takes our debian packing, fetches the upstream KDE source, and combines those to create sources packages that get uploaded to the KCI ppas
<acheronuk> *packaging
<sitter> acheronuk: Is that useful to have?
<acheronuk> sitter: very, as it allows us to track the upstream changes, adjust for them in advance, and solve problems ahead of time
<sitter> acheronuk: What are the steps you would take to prepare a new release of KDE Plasma from upstream release to archive upload?
<acheronuk> for example the last few stagings of frameworks were quite straight forward as much of the work had been done
<acheronuk> sitter: I would take a good at the stae of the KCI builds
<acheronuk> *state
<sgclark> acheronuk: what is a debian merge and explain the process
 * shadeslayer holds off on a question
<acheronuk> If that seemed goo I would stage the uploads by merging in that packaging branch, then fixing any issues
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Yea one at a time lol
<sgclark> bah they were thrown at me left and right lol
<shadeslayer> heh :)
<IrcsomeBot> * ahoneybun waves at everyone
<shadeslayer> acheronuk: What's a good way to get the debian sourcename and version in the debian/rules file?
<yofel> well then
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> acheronuk: What are symbols, what do they do, and how do you update them?  … acheronuk: How do you tell if an autopkgtest is failing, and what steps do you go through to fix one?  … acheronuk: How can you tell what packages you can upload to the archive?  … OK, I'm done now. Passing time...
<shadeslayer> acheronuk: feel free to answer one at a time btw :)
<yofel> why do we use pkgkde-symbolshelper and not just dpkg-gensymbols to manage our library symbol files?
<yofel> and yes, do that ^
<acheronuk> sgclark: well, as much as possible we want to stay in reasonable sync with debian, so we woudl regulary as much as is practical merge with debian. say for example at the start of a cycle
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hehehehehehe :P
<sgclark> correct, and describe the basic process of doing one
 * sitter would like to point out that people asking questions all at once causes him more work in tracking them -.-
<acheronuk> sgclark: that would involve merging the debian git branches, and looking at the remaining changes/delta to see what is wanted for us and what is cruft
<sgclark> yeah and it flusters you, I know, it did me!
<acheronuk> can be a lengthy process
<sgclark> acheronuk: I am satisfied, next
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: I think yours
<shadeslayer> righto
<acheronuk> not sure I get what you mean. not generally in debian/rules
<shadeslayer> acheronuk: so for eg https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-kde/qt/qtbase.git/tree/debian/rules#n18
 * sitter cringes
<shadeslayer> do you know of a better way to do that?
<shadeslayer> sitter: ikr :P
<shadeslayer> something to fix tomorrow xD
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: I don't mind admitting that is something I have not seen before
<shadeslayer> acheronuk: that's perfectly fine :)
<shadeslayer> acheronuk: https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/pkg-mozilla/iceweasel.git/tree/debian/upstream.mk#n27
<shadeslayer> is a better way
<shadeslayer> you want to look at /usr/share/dpkg/pkg-info.mk
<shadeslayer> the source version for qt will need a bit of parsing though since it has dfsg in the version
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: lol. yes. just a tad more efficeient if it does what it seems to
<shadeslayer> you can move on to the next one
<shadeslayer> acheronuk: my next question : What does this rule file do? https://gist.github.com/anonymous/ecd89bf36c64d77bfeeefa5b2ed3c83d
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: not much http://i.imgur.com/6BdPUKi.png
<shadeslayer> :C
<acheronuk> oh. now it works
<yofel> lol
<shadeslayer> oh cool )
<shadeslayer> :)
<sitter> darn proprietary services *grmlgrml*
<shadeslayer> though I think yofel's question was before me
<acheronuk> sets the hardening option to be used
<shadeslayer> acheronuk: right, so what does that enable/disable though?
<yofel> well, simon's were before mine ^^
<sitter> ...you can answer in any order, I am keeping track of them all so we don't forget any :)
<shadeslayer> ack
<acheronuk> in this case pie (position independent executable)
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> what's that?
<acheronuk> something which is slightly a black box for me at the moment, but is on my to learn more on list
<sitter> pie http://joepastry.com/pics/linzertorte.jpg
<acheronuk> that's a nicer sort ^^^
<shadeslayer> :)
<shadeslayer> acheronuk: that's satisfactory for me :)
<shadeslayer> please read up on PIE/PIC and other hardening bits though
 * sitter think sthat is a bit advanced knowledge, but worth knowing all the same, in broad terms anyway
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: I had to adjust those options for some things, but in a more heuristic pattern matching way for now. seeing what works
<acheronuk> sorry. I know simon and yofel have Q's queued up :P
<sitter> acheronuk: go ahead with those. I'll get a pie meanwhile :P
<shadeslayer> hehe
 * sgclark giggles
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: symbols - they track the ABI and show in what published versions functions etc 1st appeared.
 * yofel can share cookies ^^
 * acheronuk WANTS pie!
<shadeslayer> I've had to deal with ASLR stuff in the kernel recently, it's been a bit mental, the DEB_MAINT_OPTIONS are actually a bit broken
<acheronuk> symbols - that allows you to detect ABI breakage if they go missing, and to generate better versioned binary depends
<shadeslayer> they pass -specs to the linker which isn't really one flag but multiple flags
<shadeslayer> acheronuk: what's the difference between dh_auto_install and dh_install
<sitter> https://goo.gl/photos/M8v19bSbCzw4XaQx9 xD
<shadeslayer> all I have is lasagna
 * yofel imagines Garfield sitting behind shadeslayer right now
<sitter> acheronuk: In a debian/tests/control file. What does `Depends: @ ` mean?
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: AFAIK, auto_install trues to just install the files accoring to the build system, whereas dh_install is installing package deopendant fiels to debian/tmp/
<acheronuk> but I would have to look that up to be sure
<shadeslayer> you're right :)
<shadeslayer> acheronuk: Where do the flags passed to cmake in framework builds live?
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: thank go. I read that eariler!
<acheronuk> *god
<shadeslayer> acheronuk: though, dh_install is basically parsing debian/*.install files and moving things into the right packages
<shadeslayer> dh_auto_install is basically, like you said, make install 
<acheronuk> sitter: as far as I recall that is a wild card for the packages normal build depends. then you woudl say add any additional omes after that which are test specific?
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: right :)
<sitter> @ is actually the packages built by debian/control, @builddeps@ is the placeholder for the normal build depends, otherwise listed deps would indeed be simply deps only needed for testing
<acheronuk> sitter: knew it was something like that, so close but no prize there
<shadeslayer> acheronuk: I wrote a daemon that restarts sitter's computer every 30 mins, in order to deploy it I decided to package it up and ask him to test it out, where would one put the systemd unit file for this daemon so that debian package automatically installs and enables it
 * acheronuk has been having fun with autopkgests recently and should have recalled that
<sitter> :'<
<yofel> XD
<sitter> yall think he's kiddin... but he's really not, reboot imminent :S
<sgclark> I wish you the best of luck. I must go now, long drive ahead. I will vote via list if needed. Cheers
 * clivejo thinks his router has this daemon installed
<shadeslayer> your router runs systemd? wow
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: I know for the old init it would go in package.init. To be honest I would have to look up the equialant for systemd to be sure on taht
<yofel> and is maintained by shadeslayer? :D
<acheronuk> *equivalent 
<shadeslayer> acheronuk: close enough, it's package.service :)
<sitter> acheronuk: yofel still has an outstanding question on how we deal with symbols <yofel> why do we use pkgkde-symbolshelper and not just dpkg-gensymbols to manage our library symbol files?
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: that makes sense
<sitter> acheronuk: Say binary compatibility of KIO gets broken in 5.31. How do you deal with this?
<shadeslayer> acheronuk: Last question from me, we use pkg-kde-tools to build Frameworks and Plasma, the build scripts add extra cmake flags, where are these flags defined?
<acheronuk> pkgkde-symbolshelper takes the buildlogs with the contained symbols patches and applies those. that is a reliable way to apply those and not make silly mistakes
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: datalib/kf5_flags ?
<acheronuk> sitter: Look at the upstream code to try to work out what has happened. Speak to upstream to see if whether this was intended, and they can resolved it or appropriately bump the version.
<shadeslayer> acheronuk: yup :)
<acheronuk> sitter: If all else fails, as a VERY last resort the debianabimanager is available to manage bumping the lib.
<shadeslayer> oh oh bonus round if we have time?
<shadeslayer> ah darn :P
<shadeslayer> I was going to ask about debianabimanager :P
<acheronuk> lol
<yofel> acheronuk: that's one useful aspect of it. The reason it exists though is that it takes care of creating architecture-independent symbol files and handles a couple c++ specific aspects like generated templates that you don't have to worry about
<shadeslayer> Now I need to think of another question
<sitter> acheronuk: What is dh and how does it work?
<acheronuk> yofel: yes, I have noticed it do that and automatically add thsoe
<acheronuk> sitter: dh debhelper
<shadeslayer> we should start wrapping it up btw
<shadeslayer> I can't think of any curveballs
<acheronuk> runs the deb helper script on the target you give it as far as I know, and the ones run are dependant on the target
<yofel> hm, curveballs...
<shadeslayer> acheronuk: what's the difference between a udeb and a deb?
<yofel> what file type is a .dpkg file actually?
<acheronuk> for example followed by dh ﻿$@ runs the appropriate dh progs against the target. $@ being a subs var (or macro?) for that target
<yofel> erm, .deb file
<shadeslayer> I was very curious about what a .dpkg file is :P
<clivejo> that was some curveball!
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: udeb = micro (µ) deb
<shadeslayer> acheronuk: but what's different? :)
<acheronuk> hence the u
<sitter> acheronuk: Do you need to use dh to build a package?
<yofel> well, what's a .dpkg-old file? :D
<shadeslayer> hehe
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: a stripped down deb with documentation removed to save space. for example for use by an installer
<shadeslayer> oh I know!
<shadeslayer> acheronuk: what's a preseed ?
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: I am not sure. a little context?
<clivejo> dont google preseed BTW
<acheronuk> yofel: a .deb is an ar archive
<yofel> correct
<shadeslayer> acheronuk: sure, have you ever dealt with debconf?
<shadeslayer> kind of surprised no one asked about seeds and things :)
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: mostly as a user if it's what I think it is
<shadeslayer> acheronuk: ok, preseeding allows you to answer debconf questions without user interactions
<shadeslayer> so you 'preseed' the answers :)
<acheronuk> clivejo: not got time to google!
<acheronuk> ok, so for OEM/automated install?
<acheronuk> handy to know
<shadeslayer> or when installing packages too
<Quintasan> acheronuk: since shadeslayer mentioned that, what's a seed?
<sitter> ---- ^ last question ----
<acheronuk> well, the supported seed is the list of packages we support. helps build our packageset
<acheronuk> had fun with that lately
<acheronuk> desktop part of the seed is what goes on the iso
<clivejo> you have a funny sense of the word fun
<acheronuk> I am very much aware that I still have a lot to learn and improve upon.
<acheronuk> If kubuntu was not a bit short on regular uploaders and contributors, I might have delayed this application some months. 
<Quintasan> I'm more or less satisfied.
<shadeslayer> likewise
<acheronuk> ooh splitting that line worked.
<shadeslayer> sitter: lets vote?
<shadeslayer> or do you want to throw your usual question? :P
<acheronuk> uh oh.....
 * yofel rolls eyes
<sitter> no I do not!
<sitter> yofel, Quintasan, shadeslayer: thar be throwing yer votes
<Quintasan> I'll go with +1.
<clivejo> I'm +1
<shadeslayer> was <sitter> acheronuk: Do you need to use dh to build a package? ever answered?
<sitter> dunno, I was rebooting :P
<shadeslayer> xD
<shadeslayer> well, regardless then
<yofel> +1 from me even if that doesn't get answered ^^
<yofel> but feel free to do that after the voting :P
<shadeslayer> +1 for solid knowledge of fundamentals
<sitter> +1, I do however get the impression that there is a lack of familiarity with the inner workings of the build process (i.e. debian/rules and how it all ties together into a package), which is not too surprising since both pkg-kde-tools and dh take a lot of that away. also autopkgtest @ should really be known. So dh and autopkgtest probably are things worth looking at again. that being said you do seem to know your limitations, which is good.
<sitter> with that all votes are in and welcome acheronuk to the elite circle of kubuntu developers. congrats
<acheronuk> yes, I have a way to go!
<shadeslayer> wooohooo
<Quintasan> acheronuk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeedManagement this is relevant
<acheronuk> thank you all :D
<mamarley> Congratulations acheronuk!
 * clivejo pours a whiskey and toasts acheronuk
<yofel> congratz
<Mamarok> congratulations acheronuk :-)
<Quintasan> since this decideds what goes on the CD and what goes into the main repository
<yofel> and I have to run sadly, enjoy the party ;)
<Quintasan> but yeah, congratulations acheronuk
 * acheronuk collapses in a virtual nervous heap
<acheronuk> :)
<Quintasan> A whole hour of grilling.
<Quintasan> Damn.
<ahoneybun> \o/
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> congratulations acheronuk
<ahoneybun> congraz acheronuk
<shadeslayer> alrighty then, I'm leaving too :)
<shadeslayer> cya
<acheronuk> thank you everyone. 
<shadeslayer> acheronuk: congrats :)
<clivejo> aww shadeslayer
<clivejo> but you promised to help fix gpgme!
<acheronuk> thank was even quite useful, as I have some area to go off and target now ;)
<acheronuk> once I recover
<sitter> thanks everyone for joining
<sitter> --- endmeeting ---
<clivejo> LOL thats what I meant about someone marking the IRC channel ^^
<acheronuk> oh, right
 * acheronuk pours a double JD
<shadeslayer> I did?!
 * clivejo nods knowingly @ shadeslayer
<clivejo> you sure did
<clivejo> LP 1647204
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1647204 in gpgme1.0 (Ubuntu) "1.8.0-2 FTBFS in zesty 17.04" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1647204
<acheronuk> clivejo: valorie suggested someone in #kde-devel who may be able to help
<acheronuk> on the Qt test fail
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Congratulations acheronuk
<acheronuk> thiago?
<acheronuk> maybe....
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> ALTHOUGH
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Not all my questions were answered?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :P :P
<acheronuk> be thankful for what you got :P
 * clivejo looks for the pause button
<shadeslayer> I must go
<shadeslayer> the alcohol calls
<Quintasan> drunkard
<clivejo> :) have fun shadeslayer
<mamarley> acheronuk: I have a question: What is the air-speed velocity of an unladen swallow?
<Quintasan> shadeslayer: What will you be drinking?
<shadeslayer> Probably just a couple of beers with friends
<shadeslayer> I could go to a fancier place, but I don't really feel like it 
<clivejo> tsimonq2: update http://kubuntu.org/the-kubuntu-team/ with Rik's new title
<shadeslayer> I'm not even on there
<shadeslayer> much sad
<sitter> neither am I and I have the keys to the dev bus :P
<clivejo> neither am I, much happiness
<sitter> anyway, I'm off o/
<acheronuk> shadeslayer: African or European swallow?
<shadeslayer> what? :P
<acheronuk> sorry mamarley 
<clivejo> thanks for chairing the meeting sitter, great as always :)
<acheronuk> not shadeslayer 
<shadeslayer> hehe
<shadeslayer> anyway
<shadeslayer> I'm off
<shadeslayer> night night
<Quintasan> Have fun!
<acheronuk> night night. thank you
<shadeslayer> you too
<Quintasan> Exams tomorrow. No fun allowed.
<clivejo> eakkk
<clivejo> what exams?
<Quintasan> Soft-computing
 * mamarley flies into the air as if to fall into the Pit of Despair, but slams into the 2nd-floor slab of the office building.
<Quintasan> then machine learning
<mamarley> Ouch!
<clivejo> what is soft computing?
<clivejo> surely its all hard?
<acheronuk> fuzzy logic?
<Quintasan> clivejo: Any kind of computing that involves uncertainity, imprecision, partial truth or estimation
<Quintasan> Yeah.
<Quintasan> Hard-computing requires precise data.
<acheronuk> neutral networks?
<acheronuk> *neural
<Quintasan> clivejo: Generally soft-computing tries to emulate human capabilites to make good decisions based on imperfect data.
<Quintasan> acheronuk: As well.
<Quintasan> Fuzzy logic, neural networks, chaos theory, differential evolution and so on.
<acheronuk> hehe. shared an office for 3 years with someone doing a PhD in that. I forgot all he told me!
<Quintasan> And I'm supposed to turn in something for my master's thesis lol
<acheronuk> Quintasan: well, good luck :)
<Quintasan> acheronuk: I already decided to postpone my masters - quantum cryptography is harder than I initially expected :D
 * clivejo gulps
<acheronuk> Quintasan: yes, it is!
<Quintasan> I have no idea why did I go for artificial intelligence specialisation and picked quantum crypto as my master's thesis
<Quintasan> It's fun though.
<clivejo> the challege?
<acheronuk> Did a little bit on that for my undergrad dissertation
<Quintasan> I learned so much this semester it's not even comparable to my engineering degree.
<Quintasan> Well, back to reading.
<acheronuk> thank you for coming
<Quintasan> No problem, I wish you a plesant evening.
<acheronuk> you two. I may be the only one that reading sounds pleasant to!
<acheronuk> *too
<acheronuk> oh, sgclark. thank you for attending as well, if you see this ping
<clivejo> anyone run the retry script on staging-frameworks recently?
<acheronuk> clivejo: no, I was a bit busy earlier
<clivejo> never heard of multitasking?!?
 * clivejo sighs
<acheronuk> there are still some x86 build waiting, so it may be pointless right this second
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #25: ABORTED in 1 hr 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/25/
<clivejo> now that the fun is over, its back to work
<santa_> acheronuk: congrats
<santa_> clivejo: I did run the script, mostly to test the patch I mentioned earlier and ka-graph
<acheronuk> santa_: thank you. 
<acheronuk> santa_: you're next I guess
<santa_> I think I finally got it right to deal with packages stuck in the new queue
<santa_> acheronuk: I hope I find some time to apply too
<acheronuk> I hope you do as well :)
<santa_> yet I'm not good doing exams nor a good student
<santa_> I don't like answering theorical questions, I just want to get stuff done
<acheronuk> santa_: if I can get over that bar, you can. just have to grin and bear it for an hr!
<santa_> let's hope so
<acheronuk> santa_: but you can get more done once you succeed!
<santa_> that's the thing with the permission handling in linux distributions, it's not a secret that I don't like that very much :)
<acheronuk> well, an necessary evil lets say
<acheronuk> or an unnecessary evil we can't avoid
<acheronuk> may be more accurate
<santa_> by the way I have been building a beatiful pdf with all the progress of the frameworks building
<acheronuk> as in over time?
<acheronuk> evening blaze
<blaze> hi acheronuk 
<santa_> acheronuk: yep, http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/build_status_reports/frameworks_5.31_zesty.pdf
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeclarative build #74: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeclarative/74/
<santa_> I think I could make this automagically from ka-graph
<santa_> also I think I could make kubuntu-retry-builds show optionally a graph fingerpointing the packages scheduled for rebuild
<santa_> also another thing I wanted to do for years is having a graph showing the colors that the ppa-build-status page shows
<santa_> but that one would take time
<acheronuk> santa_: any way of highlighting if say slow amd64 builds are causing the failures? seems to happen with regularity now
<acheronuk> as amd64 build the -data package, which messes up installing the deps for other arches
<santa_> they are many things that e can do with graphs
<acheronuk> lol. true
<santa_> one is adding extra labels to each node with a break down for arch architecture
<santa_> because right now is a global graph for all archs
<acheronuk> it's a great start already. very useful :)
<santa_> another thing we could do is optionally porviding various graphs (one per arch) instead of just one which acts as a "summary"
<acheronuk> hmm. would be slightly clumsy, but better than no info
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #68: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kparts build #83: FAILURE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kparts/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig build #89: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo build #59: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #89: FAILURE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio build #263: FAILURE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeclarative build #75: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeclarative/75/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @clivejo, If I had access, I would correct the stupid wrong last name capitalization...
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Would if I could
<valorie> congratulations, acheronuk!
<acheronuk> thank you valorie :)
 * valorie slept extra to try to get rid of cough and head full of phlegm
<clivejo> sounds lovely
<acheronuk> I've had a cough that keeps coming and going for nearly the past fortnight
<valorie> seemed like a bit of a party for everyone but the guest of honor!
<acheronuk> typically last night it was bad, so I am a bit cream crackered
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo build #60: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kparts build #84: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kparts/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #69: STILL FAILING in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig build #90: STILL FAILING in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig/90/
 * genii yells at VLC
 * clivejo jumps in shock
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio build #264: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #90: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcmutils build #77: FAILURE in 37 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcmutils/77/
 * blaze runs away
<genii> clivejo: Default skin in 16.10 is making it segfault
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #72: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting/72/
<mparillo> Congrats, Rik.
<acheronuk> mparillo: thank you
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> high five acheronuk
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer build #72: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdewebkit build #62: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdewebkit/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kross build #48: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kross/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khtml build #88: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khtml/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kparts build #201: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kparts/201/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knewstuff build #263: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knewstuff/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #92: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/92/
<valorie> I was deeply involved in other stuff for the past couple of days, but it looks like we now have a beta image we can test
<valorie> errr, 16.04.2
<valorie> gosh
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcmutils build #78: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcmutils/78/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> valorie: Postponed to Monday btw
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjsembed build #75: FIXED in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjsembed/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kross build #49: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kross/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata build #98: FIXED in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdnssd build #48: FIXED in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdnssd/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #87: FIXED in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_networkmanager-qt/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer build #73: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdewebkit build #63: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdewebkit/63/
<valorie> tsimonq2: I know that the release is delayed, but we have images to test
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Absolutely
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khtml build #89: STILL FAILING in 7 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khtml/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kemoticons build #44: FIXED in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kemoticons/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #73: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_syntax-highlighting/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kparts build #202: STILL FAILING in 7 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kparts/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knewstuff build #264: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knewstuff/264/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #93: STILL FAILING in 8 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #360: FAILURE in 8 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/360/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdewebkit build #164: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdewebkit/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #92: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities build #85: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities/85/
<acheronuk> To all devs, members, testers, lurkers et al. Thank you for the support and encouragement in the run up to and during my -dev meeting.
<acheronuk> It means a lot, and I hope I can live up to it all.
<acheronuk> I am now going to go chill :)
<clivejo> you very welcome, and glad you stepped up :)
 * acheronuk clinks glass
<acheronuk> ;D
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: just you wait :P
 * acheronuk grabs coat and runs
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #361: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfigwidgets/361/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjs build #88: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjs/88/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I can't wait until acheronuk and clivejo can get me back for their dev meetings :P
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdewebkit build #165: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdewebkit/165/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> you are not normal
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, See, it's all part of the plan...
<valorie> tsimonq2 as Saint Sebastian
<clivejo> great plan I must say
<clivejo> hows the doc writing going?  you finished?
<valorie> https://uploads3.wikiart.org/images/andrea-mantegna/st-sebastian-1506.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @valorie, Excellent 😈
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @clivejo, Not yet
<clivejo> why not?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #93: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities build #86: STILL FAILING in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats build #42: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats/42/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> 'cause not yet
<clivejo> Ive never seen LP take this long to stage
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats build #43: STILL FAILING in 1 min 19 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #87: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats build #44: STILL FAILING in 3 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo build #61: STILL FAILING in 8 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #70: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kross build #50: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kross/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #94: STILL FAILING in 8 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer build #74: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #94: STILL FAILING in 9 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khtml build #90: STILL FAILING in 8 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khtml/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig build #91: STILL FAILING in 9 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats build #45: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #88: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo build #62: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #71: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kross build #51: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kross/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bluez-qt build #69: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bluez-qt/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer build #75: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #95: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #95: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig build #92: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khtml build #91: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khtml/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krunner build #73: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krunner/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #98: STILL FAILING in 7 min 44 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krunner build #74: STILL FAILING in 5 min 30 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krunner/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #58: STILL FAILING in 7 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #99: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/99/
<clivejo> I really love this ka-graph tool
#kubuntu-devel 2017-02-10
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #59: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/59/
<valorie> wxl: I have the news story for the 16.04.2 release roughed out and on the site
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #797: SUCCESS in 7 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/797/
<acheronuk> clivejo: pretty plots while you wait for ever for LP
<clivejo> indeed
<clivejo> so I can figure out what to watch and poke
<clivejo> are all the autopkgtests in FW5.31 fixed now?
<acheronuk> not sure, but you can bet even if we thought they were, some would find a new way to fail
<clivejo> they are evil like that
<Guest91248> clivejo: regarding the autopkgtest of frameworks I will fix a few things tomorrow and that's it
<clivejo> santa?
<santa_> yes
<acheronuk> aha
<santa_> acheronuk: have you fixed those missing files also in git?
<acheronuk> santa_: should be
<santa_> ok, thank you
<acheronuk> santa_: well I think it was my error anyway......
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #91: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/91/
<acheronuk> or some oddity with a merge
<acheronuk> of one of my commits
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #97: FAILURE in 7 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_minuet build #88: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_minuet/88/
<santa_> np
<valorie> ok, email sent about testing 16.04.2
<valorie> hopefully that gets us enough testers
<acheronuk> will try in a VM if I get half a chance
<santa_> clivejo, acheronuk: since you are both around, I'm going to move forward the fallback branch to the current master and I'm going to push that kubuntu-retry-builds fix to deal with unpublished biraries / new queue
<clivejo> ack
<acheronuk> ok
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #61: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #323: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/323/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinit build #47: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinit/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ffmpegthumbs build #59: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ffmpegthumbs/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeedu-data build #132: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeedu-data/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #163: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #180: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktimer build #240: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktimer/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file build #227: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kigo build #96: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kigo/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblocks build #290: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblocks/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel build #97: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdgantt2 build #85: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdgantt2/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_systemdgenie build #40: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemdgenie/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiten build #291: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiten/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcontacts build #318: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcontacts/318/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkface build #108: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkface/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalcore build #289: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalcore/289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalgebra build #159: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalgebra/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktimer build #84: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktimer/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #105: FAILURE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kproperty build #23: STILL FAILING in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kproperty/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #49: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdb build #35: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdb/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kget build #98: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kget/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdiagram build #51: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdiagram/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #273: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools/273/
<santa_> ka branches pushed. I might do some stuff in master these following days
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #68: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgoldrunner build #164: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgoldrunner/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lskat build #189: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lskat/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdeedu build #173: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdeedu/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdcraw build #141: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdcraw/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #175: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgeography build #222: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgeography/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_poxml build #185: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_poxml/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kbruch build #168: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kbruch/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_blinken build #237: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_blinken/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkmahjongg build #241: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkmahjongg/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcharselect build #246: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcharselect/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kget build #118: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kget/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sweeper build #187: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sweeper/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmag build #182: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmag/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata build #99: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bluez-qt build #70: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bluez-qt/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_systemdgenie build #45: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_systemdgenie/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kqtquickcharts build #95: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kqtquickcharts/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #111: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #77: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/77/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> No more Trello
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kompare build #306: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kompare/306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #107: FAILURE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/107/
<clivejo> santa_: can you join the Kubuntu phab project - https://phabricator.kde.org/project/profile/214/ ?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdb build #47: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdb/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kopete build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kopete/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #54: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_trojita build #45: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_trojita/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdiagram build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdiagram/78/
<valorie> question: should I advocate that people downloading and installing 16.04.2 also install backports?
<valorie> or mention it
<valorie> in the release notes
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Archive Backports or our Backports?
<valorie> I"m supposing that .2 will not get our backports PPA
<valorie> ours
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hmm sure?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Well I don't have a say around here anymore so I can't tell you
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm sleeping now nini
<valorie> it's information, not a "say"
<valorie> niters
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcachegrind build #130: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcachegrind/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #168: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkface build #179: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkface/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #87: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmplot build #250: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmplot/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bluedevil build #313: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bluedevil/313/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapptemplate build #301: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapptemplate/301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalc build #318: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalc/318/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksane build #185: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksane/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #174: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konsole build #308: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konsole/308/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #311: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/311/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_prison build #65: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_prison/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension build #325: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension/325/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgamma5 build #291: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgamma5/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcolorchooser build #154: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcolorchooser/154/
<valorie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu is sorta crappy, but I'm out of brainz atm
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #118: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/118/
<valorie> back later
<valorie> wxl^^^
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinfocenter build #293: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinfocenter/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #309: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #411: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/411/
<valorie> images always broken, so annoying
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #280: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiriki build #290: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiriki/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksane build #134: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksane/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktouch build #179: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktouch/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcron build #293: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcron/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khangman build #293: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khangman/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #363: FAILURE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/363/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcharselect build #326: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcharselect/326/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kig build #249: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kig/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksystemlog build #176: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksystemlog/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcachegrind build #121: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcachegrind/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksystemlog build #184: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksystemlog/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_filelight build #334: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_filelight/334/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kamera build #231: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kamera/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm build #372: FAILURE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm/372/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_svgpart build #83: FAILURE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_svgpart/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #71: FAILURE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeedu-data build #364: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeedu-data/364/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_lokalize build #162: FAILURE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_lokalize/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdf build #148: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdf/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpat build #261: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpat/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #65: FAILURE in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/65/
<mparillo> valorie: Are we expecting a new spin? I found nothing serious on 16.04.2 AMD64: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/372/builds/142600/testcases I do not know if OEM really works, and it would be nice to have an non-English installation.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file build #228: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #324: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/324/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #92: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ffmpegthumbs build #60: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ffmpegthumbs/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalcore build #290: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalcore/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes build #139: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdgantt2 build #86: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdgantt2/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel build #98: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalgebra build #160: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalgebra/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #98: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkface build #109: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkface/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktimer build #241: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktimer/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontactinterface build #296: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontactinterface/296/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktimer build #85: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktimer/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeedu-data build #133: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeedu-data/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_systemdgenie build #41: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemdgenie/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmime build #88: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmime/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiten build #292: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiten/292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kunitconversion build #100: FAILURE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kunitconversion/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcontacts build #319: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcontacts/319/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgoldrunner build #165: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgoldrunner/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgeography build #223: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgeography/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdeedu build #174: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdeedu/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_blinken build #238: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_blinken/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lskat build #190: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lskat/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krfb build #91: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krfb/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #106: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdb build #36: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdb/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #69: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcharselect build #247: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcharselect/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdcraw build #142: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdcraw/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkmahjongg build #242: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkmahjongg/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #132: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalgebra build #75: FAILURE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalgebra/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kget build #99: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kget/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kget build #119: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kget/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_poxml build #186: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_poxml/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kproperty build #24: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kproperty/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #176: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kbruch build #169: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kbruch/169/
<clivejo> hi DarinMiller
<santa_> clivejo: done, I hope to clean up slowly the remaning stuff I had on trello
<santa_> clivejo: done, I hope to clean up slowly the remaning stuff I have on trello
<santa_> oops, sorry for the dupe XD
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #95: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #109: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #99: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwrited build #52: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwrited/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwayland-integration build #95: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwayland-integration/95/
<clivejo> Ive deleted my account on there, not happy about it being bought out
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreen build #89: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreen/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksshaskpass build #90: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksshaskpass/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpeople build #70: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpeople/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimageformats build #85: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimageformats/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapidox build #83: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapidox/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #103: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khotkeys build #60: FAILURE in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khotkeys/60/
<DarinMiller> hi clivejo!
<DarinMiller> quite an exciting day on the -devel channel.
<sintre> yes everything still failing
<sintre> :P
<acheronuk> problem with KCI slaves
<sintre> and to annoy alot of people can we please make kwallet subsystem in next release voluntary to activate
<sintre> ad mre hardship than needed when trying to install
<sintre> i know all passwords I don't need a "wallet"
<sintre> somebody else does fine let them use program
<sintre> but that is my opinion
 * DarinMiller is happy that acheronuk survived his grilling... tips his hat in his direction.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #142: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #296: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/296/
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: thanks :)
<DarinMiller> :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeclarative build #221: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeclarative/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kinit build #155: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kinit/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #175: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcolorchooser build #155: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcolorchooser/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #312: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/312/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension build #326: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension/326/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiriki build #291: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiriki/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #310: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/310/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinfocenter build #294: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinfocenter/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgamma5 build #292: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgamma5/292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konsole build #309: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konsole/309/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #412: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/412/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksystemlog build #177: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksystemlog/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #119: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm build #373: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm/373/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #72: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktouch build #180: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktouch/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khangman build #294: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khangman/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_prison build #66: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_prison/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksane build #135: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksane/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #60: FAILURE in 39 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/60/
<clivejo> I thought we had a plugin to organise the build order of KCI jobs
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #62: STILL FAILING in 43 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #181: FIXED in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kblocks build #291: FIXED in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kblocks/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kigo build #97: FIXED in 50 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kigo/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets build #164: FIXED in 51 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-desktop-applets/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdiagram build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdiagram/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_minuet build #89: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_minuet/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #39: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #78: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #112: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 4 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #108: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 5 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #239: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sweeper build #188: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sweeper/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kompare build #307: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kompare/307/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kqtquickcharts build #96: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kqtquickcharts/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata build #100: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kfilemetadata/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmag build #183: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmag/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_systemdgenie build #46: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_systemdgenie/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_spectacle build #205: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_spectacle/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bluez-qt build #71: FIXED in 1 hr 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bluez-qt/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #88: FIXED in 1 hr 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kapptemplate build #302: FIXED in 1 hr 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kapptemplate/302/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalc build #319: FIXED in 1 hr 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalc/319/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bluedevil build #314: FIXED in 1 hr 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bluedevil/314/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmplot build #251: FIXED in 1 hr 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmplot/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcachegrind build #131: FIXED in 1 hr 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcachegrind/131/
<valorie> mparillo: I've not tested yet, so I don't know if there any showstoppers
<valorie> we've got until probably Monday, so it's hard to say if the images will be respun or not
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_filelight build #335: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_filelight/335/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkface build #180: FIXED in 1 hr 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkface/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krita build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 48 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krita/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcron build #294: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcron/294/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kig build #250: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kig/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_svgpart build #84: FIXED in 1 hr 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_svgpart/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdf build #149: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdf/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kamera build #232: FIXED in 1 hr 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kamera/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcachegrind build #122: FIXED in 1 hr 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcachegrind/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeedu-data build #365: FIXED in 1 hr 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeedu-data/365/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcharselect build #327: FIXED in 1 hr 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcharselect/327/
<DarinMiller> hi valorie.  If you are still looking for input regarding mention of the PPA on 16.04.2 release anouncement, I strongly recommend it due to all the plasman and QT bug fixes.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_lokalize build #163: FIXED in 1 hr 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_lokalize/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kalzium build #169: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kalzium/169/
<DarinMiller> the new features are always nice too!
 * DarinMiller will be right back, rebooting...
<valorie> yup, I put in the link to our story
<valorie> rather than flat out recommending
<valorie> but someone else can change the wording -- it's a wiki
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksystemlog build #185: FIXED in 1 hr 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksystemlog/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpat build #262: FIXED in 1 hr 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpat/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kstars build #364: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kstars/364/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krita build #89: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 53 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krita/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #89: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes build #140: FIXED in 1 hr 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-notes/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kontactinterface build #297: FIXED in 1 hr 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kontactinterface/297/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmime build #89: FIXED in 1 hr 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmime/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krfb build #92: FIXED in 1 hr 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krfb/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kunitconversion build #101: FIXED in 1 hr 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kunitconversion/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #133: FIXED in 1 hr 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khotkeys build #61: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khotkeys/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kalgebra build #76: FIXED in 1 hr 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kalgebra/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #96: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/96/
<wxl> valorie: images are broken?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #111: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 9 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/111/
<valorie> can you see any of them, wxl?
<wxl> i think i can, yes, valorie. which are you thinking about?
<valorie> in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes/Kubuntu
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer build #76: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khtml build #92: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khtml/92/
<wxl> oh yeah i guess i don't see any links
<wxl> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1663298 kind of sucks
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1663298 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Xubuntu 16.04.2 has no auto-resize installation option" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<valorie> otoh I have no clue how many people actually consult release notes
<wxl> well
<wxl> do and should being two different ideas of course
<valorie> sure
<valorie> does that bug affect us as well?
<wxl> i consider them pretty freaking essentiall
<wxl> yeah looks like it
<valorie> ugh
<valorie> the bit I did was just the beginning -- we can add bug reports etc.
<wxl> yep
<wxl> i'm trying to figure out a good name for a .cloud
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig build #93: STILL FAILING in 56 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig/93/
<wxl> ngc6205 or messier13 might be good
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #96: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #61: STILL FAILING in 59 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #72: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/72/
 * wxl moves to offtopic for further discussion
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_okular build #143: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_okular/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdgantt2 build #87: FIXED in 1 hr 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdgantt2/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ffmpegthumbs build #61: FIXED in 1 hr 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ffmpegthumbs/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kget build #100: FIXED in 1 hr 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kget/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_cantor build #297: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_cantor/297/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo build #63: STILL FAILING in 58 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #240: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 4 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktimer build #86: FIXED in 1 hr 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktimer/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel build #99: FIXED in 1 hr 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksnakeduel/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #79: FAILURE in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #97: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #112: STILL FAILING in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer build #77: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krita build #66: NOW UNSTABLE in 2 hr 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krita/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khtml build #93: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khtml/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksane build #186: FIXED in 1 hr 8 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksane/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig build #94: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #73: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #97: STILL FAILING in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo build #64: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #80: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #151: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeclarative build #76: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeclarative/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sddm-kcm build #183: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sddm-kcm/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #152: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #93: FAILURE in 5 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #94: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/94/
<ahoneybun> got FW 5.31
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_calligra build #78: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_calligra/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinit build #48: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinit/48/
<DarinMiller> Hey wxl
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kstars build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kstars/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_umbrello build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_umbrello/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sddm-kcm build #92: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sddm-kcm/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kxmlgui build #373: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kxmlgui/373/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #350: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/350/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #96: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #110: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #100: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwrited build #53: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwrited/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwayland-integration build #96: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwayland-integration/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreen build #90: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreen/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksshaskpass build #91: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksshaskpass/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpeople build #71: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpeople/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimageformats build #86: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimageformats/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapidox build #84: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapidox/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #104: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kinit build #156: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kinit/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeclarative build #222: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeclarative/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-grub build #51: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-grub/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #98: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-plymouth/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcmutils build #185: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcmutils/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcmutils build #186: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcmutils/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_spectacle build #154: STILL UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_spectacle/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_umbrello build #176: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_umbrello/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kstars build #230: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kstars/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #96: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_prison build #67: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_prison/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler build #234: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-auth-handler/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #40: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #90: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdewebkit build #64: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdewebkit/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_okular build #207: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_okular/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_k3b build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_k3b/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdewebkit build #65: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdewebkit/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kparts build #85: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kparts/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kparts build #86: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kparts/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sddm-kcm build #184: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sddm-kcm/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeclarative build #77: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 55 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeclarative/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats build #46: STILL FAILING in 7 min 21 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksysguard build #33: FAILURE in 7 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksysguard/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #92: STILL FAILING in 7 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-gtk-config/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #44: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_spectacle build #87: STILL UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_spectacle/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpimtextedit/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats build #47: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksysguard build #34: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksysguard/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #93: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-gtk-config/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sddm-kcm build #93: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 52 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sddm-kcm/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kded build #85: FAILURE in 2 hr 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kded/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kded build #193: FAILURE in 1 hr 41 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kded/193/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #45: STILL FAILING in 9 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_okular build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_okular/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #245: FAILURE in 1 hr 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktp-common-internals/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #99: FIXED in 1 hr 44 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-plymouth/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-grub build #52: FIXED in 1 hr 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-grub/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #97: FIXED in 1 hr 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_prison build #68: FIXED in 1 hr 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_prison/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-pa build #69: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 5 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-pa/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_systemsettings build #73: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 5 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_systemsettings/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-gtk build #53: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 5 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-gtk/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_milou build #38: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 5 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_milou/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #83: FAILURE in 1 hr 5 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_marble build #108: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_marble/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #60: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kded build #86: STILL FAILING in 54 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kded/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kded build #194: STILL FAILING in 45 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kded/194/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #246: STILL FAILING in 42 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #61: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_gwenview build #159: STILL FAILING in 9 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_gwenview/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support build #73: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bluedevil build #92: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bluedevil/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-pa build #70: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-pa/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_systemsettings build #74: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_systemsettings/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgamma5 build #166: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgamma5/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_user-manager build #189: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_user-manager/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #84: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-gtk build #54: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-gtk/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_milou build #39: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_milou/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #212: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-cli-tools/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #69: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksysguard build #87: FAILURE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksysguard/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kinfocenter build #232: FAILURE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kinfocenter/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #207: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm build #184: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen build #77: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krunner build #75: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krunner/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #100: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #184: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support build #74: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_gwenview build #160: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_gwenview/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bluedevil build #93: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bluedevil/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgamma5 build #167: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgamma5/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_user-manager build #190: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_user-manager/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #213: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-cli-tools/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #70: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksysguard build #88: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksysguard/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kinfocenter build #233: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kinfocenter/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalzium build #114: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalzium/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #208: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_cantor build #184: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_cantor/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgamma5 build #53: STILL FAILING in 5 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgamma5/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinfocenter build #78: STILL FAILING in 5 min 31 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinfocenter/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #103: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #75: STILL FAILING in 6 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_user-manager build #66: STILL FAILING in 6 min 3 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_user-manager/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksysguard build #65: STILL FAILING in 6 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksysguard/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm build #185: STILL FAILING in 6 min 8 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #61: STILL FAILING in 8 min 6 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-nm build #94: FAILURE in 9 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-nm/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #185: STILL FAILING in 6 min 5 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #67: STILL FAILING in 9 min 37 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krunner build #76: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krunner/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen build #78: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #125: FAILURE in 9 min 14 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #101: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_cantor build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_cantor/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kproperty build #55: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kproperty/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #77: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kproperty build #25: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kproperty/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kproperty build #50: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kproperty/50/
<acheronuk> yofel: had to mark the 2 Scaleway slaves offline last night as they were just not build the source packages
<acheronuk> 01 was some java error saying it was disconnected, and the 02 was failing to fetch from ubuntu archive or from the IP:port seemingly from whatever apt-cacher is in place
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #68: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #113: FAILURE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit build #68: FAILURE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_powerdevil build #66: FAILURE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_powerdevil/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #111: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/111/
<yofel> acheronuk: okay o.O
<yofel> acheronuk: I did install updates yesterday, which I think included a docker upgrade which did some container rewriting
<acheronuk> aha!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kproperty build #26: STILL FAILING in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kproperty/26/
<yofel> good that I didn't touch linode ^
<yofel> ^^
<acheronuk> yep, that at least seems ok
<acheronuk> though with fallout from staging new frameworks & plasma, & the x86 builders on LP having been backlogged for the past few days, KCI looks a bit of a mess at the moment
<acheronuk> but it will shake itself all down in the end :)
<yofel> yeah, I noticed
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgamma5 build #54: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgamma5/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinfocenter build #79: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinfocenter/79/
<yofel> hm, if I launch a zesty container on ysera (2) I can install packages fine..
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #104: STILL FAILING in 32 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #76: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/76/
<yofel> where was that cache setting again
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #115: FAILURE in 6 min 18 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_user-manager build #67: STILL FAILING in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_user-manager/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksysguard build #66: STILL FAILING in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksysguard/66/
<acheronuk> yofel: right. I gotta go for rest of morning. sorry to land that fun in your lap
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #79: STILL FAILING in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_powerdevil build #38: STILL FAILING in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_powerdevil/38/
<yofel> nah, np. I'll look into it as time permits
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-nm build #95: STILL FAILING in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-nm/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #99: STILL FAILING in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #126: STILL FAILING in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #129: STILL FAILING in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #62: STILL FAILING in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #106: FAILURE in 38 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit build #69: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_powerdevil build #67: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_powerdevil/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #114: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #112: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #116: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_calligra build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_calligra/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #78: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #91: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_powerdevil build #39: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_powerdevil/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #80: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #85: STILL FAILING in 9 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #100: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #130: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khotkeys build #53: FAILURE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khotkeys/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #107: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor build #62: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-sieve-editor/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #86: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khotkeys build #70: FAILURE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khotkeys/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_korganizer build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_korganizer/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khotkeys build #54: STILL FAILING in 8 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khotkeys/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kscreenlocker build #186: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kscreenlocker/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_calligra build #77: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_calligra/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kscreenlocker build #187: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kscreenlocker/187/
<acheronuk> yofel clivejo tsimonq2 santa_ wxl https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2017-February/011134.html
<acheronuk> about having a meeting or discussion about KDE PIM status in zesty ^^^^
 * acheronuk is now gone for the morning
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #163: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #157: FAILURE in 7 min 57 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khotkeys build #71: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khotkeys/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #158: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #143: STILL FAILING in 8 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #144: STILL FAILING in 5 min 54 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/144/
<yofel> arcona back online, dunno what happened there. Might have just been a network hiccup
<yofel> ysera has a broken docker network setup, I'll try to fix that later
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #108: STILL FAILING in 5 min 56 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #164: STILL FAILING in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #109: STILL FAILING in 4 min 23 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlgui build #76: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlgui/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #224: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfigwidgets/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets build #244: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjobwidgets/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kjobwidgets/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kiconthemes build #238: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kiconthemes/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kbookmarks build #70: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kbookmarks/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet build #88: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet build #218: NOW UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kitemviews build #93: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kitemviews/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #61: STILL UNSTABLE in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kconfigwidgets/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdbusaddons/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ki18n build #257: STILL UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ki18n/257/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities build #87: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities build #88: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #89: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knewstuff build #93: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knewstuff/93/
<clivejo> santa_: are you lurking?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> I'm lurking :O
<clivejo> anyone got an update on status of FW5.31?
<clivejo> status page has some minor symbols issues
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Hmm idk
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> o/
<ahoneybun> I know I got the update yesterday
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @clivejo, @acheronuk
<clivejo> you must have staging-frameworks enabled, which isnt a good thing to do
<ahoneybun> well it's there lol
<clivejo> it's there for testing :P not enabled all the time!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #90: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/90/
<ahoneybun> xD
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> You're one to talk, Mr. I-run-the-KCI-Unstable-PPA
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :P
<clivejo> I enable and disable it
<clivejo> thankfully it was disabled when you pushed FW
<mamarley> It looks like Plasma 5.9.1 is moving along pretty well too, except plasma-workspace FTBFSed because it looks like some files were removed.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kio build #102: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kio/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker build #86: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker/86/
<acheronuk> yofel. thank you :)
<clivejo> acheronuk: regarding PIM, I think we should just forget about it for now.  AFAIK there are no major issues with 16.04, it works
<acheronuk> mamarley: yes, I saw that. had the same in KCI, so something changed somewhere in stable and unstable branches. though maybe one merged to the other
<acheronuk> clivejo: well, I know many people want it updating, but you may be right. I am leaning towards providing a release day update in a ppa for people who REALLY want 16.10 PIM
<acheronuk> *16.12 ^^^
<acheronuk> BUT, we should probably at least have a good discussion on that, hence the email
<clivejo> weighting up number of new packages we would need to get in, and that the new version hasn't really been tested (yes I'm running it from KCI) and that the 16.04 is working 
<clivejo> Im more leaning towards skipping for release, but getting it into backports ASAP
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker build #87: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker/87/
<acheronuk> clivejo: in honestly I feel much the same, but feel we should at least make that a positive decision if so, rather than just drifting into it through inaction
<clivejo> well I know I dont have the energy to do the paperwork and fight to get the packages in
<clivejo> but we are a docracy, if you feel it can be done
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kcmutils build #79: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kcmutils/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #145: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #186: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #187: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #146: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #153: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/153/
<santa_> clivejo: I was, but I'm fully in the keyboard now
<santa_> about frameworks 5.31 I still need to fix a few things for autopkgtests
<santa_> I think we will have it ready to upload to the archive tomorrow night
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #101: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #113: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #102: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #114: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kimageformats build #87: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kimageformats/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #325: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/325/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-icons build #105: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-icons/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats build #48: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities-stats/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #113: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #63: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
<valorie> hi folks, has anyone looked at this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vc/+bug/1629881
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1629881 in vc (Ubuntu) "Vc package significantly out of date" [Undecided,Confirmed]
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kapidox build #85: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kapidox/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kpeople build #72: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kpeople/72/
<valorie> I guess that it is a dependency of Krita?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer build #78: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmediaplayer/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #113: STILL FAILING in 7 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/113/
<valorie> code is at https://github.com/VcDevel/Vc
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #326: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/326/
<krytarik> valorie: Doesn't look like it, in fact.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kajongg build #114: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kajongg/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #74: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #101: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_modemmanager-qt/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #91: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_baloo build #65: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_baloo/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #94: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-gtk-config/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig build #95: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_knotifyconfig/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze-gtk build #55: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze-gtk/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_discover build #131: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_discover/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kreport build #62: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kreport/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksshaskpass build #92: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksshaskpass/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_milou build #40: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_milou/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #97: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_sddm-kcm build #94: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_sddm-kcm/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinfocenter build #295: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinfocenter/295/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_bluedevil build #94: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_bluedevil/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwallet-pam build #99: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwallet-pam/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgamma5 build #293: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgamma5/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kgamma5 build #55: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kgamma5/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #111: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen-icons5/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #313: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/313/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-pa build #71: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-pa/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration build #98: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_frameworkintegration/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kross build #52: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kross/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinfocenter build #80: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinfocenter/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreen build #91: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreen/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker build #88: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kscreenlocker/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwayland-integration build #97: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwayland-integration/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ksysguard build #67: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ksysguard/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khtml build #94: FIXED in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khtml/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
<valorie> well, I'll send along the email to the list about this vc package I've never heard of
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwrited build #54: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwrited/54/
<valorie> wooo, green!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_user-manager build #68: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_user-manager/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #69: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_ktexteditor build #98: FIXED in 30 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_ktexteditor/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #105: STILL FAILING in 6 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #70: STILL FAILING in 8 min 13 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_krunner build #77: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_krunner/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_breeze build #85: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_breeze/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-nm build #96: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-nm/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_systemsettings build #75: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_systemsettings/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_libksysguard build #35: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_libksysguard/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk build #106: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-sdk/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #123: STILL FAILING in 6 min 1 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_threadweaver build #351: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_threadweaver/351/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #367: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/367/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kexi build #46: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kexi/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension build #327: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension/327/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_systemdgenie build #42: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemdgenie/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwrited build #341: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwrited/341/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #289: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_networkmanager-qt/289/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #204: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen-icons5/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #42: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_syntax-highlighting/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #343: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/343/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-integration build #102: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-integration/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_lskat build #191: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_lskat/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkscreen build #319: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkscreen/319/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_solid build #371: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_solid/371/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #317: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_modemmanager-qt/317/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_prison build #77: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_prison/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kajongg build #124: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kajongg/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_poxml build #187: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_poxml/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration build #238: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_frameworkintegration/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata build #347: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kfilemetadata/347/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-gtk build #160: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-gtk/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcolorchooser build #156: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcolorchooser/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdnssd build #405: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdnssd/405/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #107: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #146: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_modemmanager-qt/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwallet-pam build #155: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwallet-pam/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_user-manager build #191: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_user-manager/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemmodels build #374: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemmodels/374/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdcraw build #143: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdcraw/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_blinken build #239: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_blinken/239/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkface build #110: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkface/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland-integration build #339: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland-integration/339/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwayland-integration build #205: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwayland-integration/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpeople build #217: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpeople/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkmahjongg build #243: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkmahjongg/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet-pam build #301: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet-pam/301/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kemoticons build #221: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kemoticons/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kemoticons build #379: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kemoticons/379/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_prison build #54: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_prison/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdecoration build #389: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdecoration/389/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kget build #120: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kget/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksane build #136: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksane/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #237: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-icons build #359: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-icons/359/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcontacts build #320: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcontacts/320/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjsembed build #202: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjsembed/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdb build #37: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdb/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #253: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-plymouth/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kalgebra build #161: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kalgebra/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kbookmarks build #348: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kbookmarks/348/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kinfocenter build #234: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kinfocenter/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjsembed build #392: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjsembed/392/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets build #384: NOW UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjobwidgets/384/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_threadweaver build #182: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_threadweaver/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgoldrunner build #166: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgoldrunner/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkscreen build #229: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkscreen/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #306: STILL FAILING in 34 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/306/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sddm-kcm build #185: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sddm-kcm/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #53: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_syntax-highlighting/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #215: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksshaskpass build #226: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksshaskpass/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwrited build #243: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwrited/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kimageformats build #368: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kimageformats/368/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksshaskpass build #368: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksshaskpass/368/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kplotting build #343: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kplotting/343/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kfilemetadata build #238: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kfilemetadata/238/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwin build #110: FIXED in 40 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwin/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #206: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivities-stats build #147: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivities-stats/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesu build #379: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesu/379/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkdeedu build #175: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkdeedu/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpackage build #337: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpackage/337/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmime build #165: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmime/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcharselect build #248: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcharselect/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bluez-qt build #357: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bluez-qt/357/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeedu-data build #134: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeedu-data/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpeople build #363: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpeople/363/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_systemsettings build #182: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_systemsettings/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kunitconversion build #390: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kunitconversion/390/
<clivejo> KCI is on fire!!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksirk build #70: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksirk/70/
 * acheronuk has been clicking a few buttons
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #151: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/151/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @clivejo, s/!!/!/g
<clivejo> fire!!!!!
<valorie> of the good green kind
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
<acheronuk> s/tsmonq2/pedant/g
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kapidox build #182: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kapidox/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> What did he do initially, then what now?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdecoration build #222: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdecoration/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knotifyconfig build #167: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knotifyconfig/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kopete build #177: NOW UNSTABLE in 31 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kopete/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdesu build #219: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdesu/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmediaplayer build #196: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmediaplayer/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgeography build #224: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgeography/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdnssd build #181: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdnssd/181/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @acheronuk, Error: not found
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kproperty build #27: STILL FAILING in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kproperty/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kross build #172: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kross/172/
<valorie> weeeeeee
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #254: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-plymouth/254/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-grub build #162: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-grub/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #154: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen-icons5/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #234: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_networkmanager-qt/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: oh, missed the 'i', and proved my point by doing so
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kbruch build #170: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kbruch/170/
<acheronuk> lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kgamma5 build #168: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kgamma5/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #183: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kimageformats build #227: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kimageformats/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #149: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-gtk-config/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kidletime build #363: FIXED in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kidletime/363/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons build #273: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze-icons/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_bluez-qt build #200: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_bluez-qt/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kajongg build #152: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kajongg/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kded build #87: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kded/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #41: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdesignerplugin/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_attica build #369: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_attica/369/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kjs build #365: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kjs/365/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #120: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kidletime build #181: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kidletime/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor build #178: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktexteditor/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kjs build #227: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kjs/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcompletion build #400: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcompletion/400/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpty build #380: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpty/380/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sonnet build #361: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sonnet/361/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwallet build #387: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwallet/387/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdb build #38: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdb/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kscreen build #244: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kscreen/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kactivities build #89: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kactivities/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kactivities build #178: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kactivities/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmime build #166: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmime/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel build #329: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kglobalaccel/329/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland build #277: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland/277/
<clivejo> !info libkf5gapi-dev
<ubottu> libkf5gapi-dev (source: libkgapi): Google API library for KDE -- development files. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.1.0-2 (zesty), package size 49 kB, installed size 635 kB
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi build #307: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi/307/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_knewstuff build #265: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_knewstuff/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpty build #227: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpty/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kproperty build #28: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kproperty/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kunitconversion build #186: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kunitconversion/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kinit build #157: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kinit/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcodecs build #374: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcodecs/374/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kguiaddons build #370: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kguiaddons/370/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kinit build #49: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kinit/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons build #397: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdbusaddons/397/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #385: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/385/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdewebkit build #66: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdewebkit/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libkleo build #121: STILL FAILING in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libkleo/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khtml build #177: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khtml/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #182: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kconfig build #407: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kconfig/407/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_baloo build #218: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_baloo/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_karchive build #381: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_karchive/381/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwayland build #135: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwayland/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ki18n build #392: NOW UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ki18n/392/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kitemviews build #364: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kitemviews/364/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem build #358: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwindowsystem/358/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #333: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/333/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeclarative build #78: FIXED in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeclarative/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kded build #195: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kded/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcrash build #378: FIXED in 7 min 34 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcrash/378/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdewebkit build #166: FIXED in 8 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdewebkit/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kplotting build #178: FIXED in 8 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kplotting/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdoctools build #395: FIXED in 8 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdoctools/395/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels build #189: NOW UNSTABLE in 9 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemmodels/189/
<valorie> nice
<acheronuk> just fixing what I/we and a dodgy slave broke
<acheronuk> but it looks nice :)
<valorie> much more cheerful than my view of rain and melting snow outside 
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support build #75: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdelibs4support/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-framework build #91: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-framework/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals build #183: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktp-common-internals/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons build #365: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcoreaddons/365/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #178: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_libksysguard build #184: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_libksysguard/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_bluedevil build #225: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_bluedevil/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support build #179: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdelibs4support/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa build #147: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-pa/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration build #71: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-integration/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_milou build #67: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_milou/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #327: STILL FAILING in 7 min 22 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/327/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmime build #167: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmime/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kparts build #87: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kparts/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #156: STILL FAILING in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm build #374: FIXED in 9 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm/374/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #209: STILL FAILING in 9 min 16 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #241: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_gwenview build #161: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_gwenview/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #117: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit build #179: STILL FAILING in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kpimtextedit/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksystemlog build #178: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksystemlog/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khangman build #295: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khangman/295/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_konsole build #310: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_konsole/310/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_discover build #127: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_discover/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit build #229: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kpimtextedit/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdev-php build #73: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdev-php/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kscreenlocker build #188: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kscreenlocker/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktimer build #242: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktimer/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_breeze build #222: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_breeze/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiten build #293: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiten/293/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #214: NOW UNSTABLE in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kde-cli-tools/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #176: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #62: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #81: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer build #339: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmediaplayer/339/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ksysguard build #89: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ksysguard/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #99: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kross build #333: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kross/333/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio-extras build #311: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio-extras/311/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcalcore build #291: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcalcore/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ark build #413: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ark/413/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiriki build #292: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiriki/292/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktouch build #181: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktouch/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #79: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm build #186: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-nm/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file build #229: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktp-send-file/229/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #328: STILL FAILING in 6 min 0 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/328/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit build #70: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk build #210: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-sdk/210/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #118: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #242: STILL FAILING in 8 min 46 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_gwenview build #162: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_gwenview/162/
<clivejo> !info vc unstable
<ubottu> Package vc does not exist in unstable
<clivejo> !info vc
<ubottu> Package vc does not exist in zesty
<clivejo> !info vc-dev
<ubottu> vc-dev (source: vc): library to ease explicit vectorization of C++ code. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.4-0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 324 kB, installed size 3894 kB
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #63: FIXED in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/63/
<clivejo> !info vc-dev unstable
<ubottu> Package vc-dev does not exist in unstable
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_powerdevil build #40: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_powerdevil/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_khotkeys build #72: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_khotkeys/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kde-cli-tools/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_oxygen build #77: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_oxygen/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_marble build #120: NOW UNSTABLE in 26 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_marble/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #109: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #103: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #68: STILL FAILING in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit build #71: STILL FAILING in 3 min 4 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmenuedit/71/
<acheronuk> no vc in debian as far as I can see, and ours was uploaded by JR aeons ago
<valorie> strange
<clivejo> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vc/0.7.3-0ubuntu1
<valorie> so perhaps reply that to the person and CC the list?
<valorie> or the other way around
<valorie> perhaps they can get it into Debian somehow
<valorie> that always makes things easier for everyone
<acheronuk> clivejo: that was what you removed from calligra build deps? and it still built ok?
<acheronuk> valorie: it would
<clivejo> only on some builds
<acheronuk> clivejo: ah yes, was uninstallable on some
<valorie> and perhaps shadeslayer could help with that?
<clivejo> https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/calligra/tree/debian/control?h=kubuntu_zesty_archive#n69
<valorie> not sure why it is in our packageset when it is not a KDE package
<valorie> and not in Debian!
<clivejo> that would be why its failing, cause its not actually building on them
<acheronuk> valorie: I guess because JR did it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_powerdevil build #68: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_powerdevil/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_oxygen build #79: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_oxygen/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khotkeys build #62: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khotkeys/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #79: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/79/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Riddell ^ … /me runs
<valorie> I wonder what his thinking was, years ago....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #115: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop build #115: FIXED in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-desktop/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop build #108: FIXED in 27 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-desktop/108/
<clivejo> https://packaging.neon.kde.org/neon-packaging/vc.git/
<acheronuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vc/+bug/1223876/comments/2
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1223876 in vc (Ubuntu) "[FFe] Please update vc to 0.7.3" [Undecided,Fix released]
<acheronuk> Jonathan Riddell (jr) wrote on 2013-09-11: 	#2
<acheronuk> Keeps the calligra devs happy, no other users so minimal risk just test krita with it.
<acheronuk> FFe approved
<clivejo> https://github.com/VcDevel/Vc/releases
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #54: NOW UNSTABLE in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #69: STILL FAILING in 8 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-calendar/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmenuedit build #81: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmenuedit/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_khotkeys build #55: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_khotkeys/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khtml build #352: FIXED in 23 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khtml/352/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats build #197: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities-stats/197/
<valorie> why wouldn't updates be approved as well then?
<valorie> if the paperwork is already done
<valorie> and why didn't our KCI pick it up automatically?
<valorie> oh my, Howard packaged it
<valorie> blast from the past
<clivejo> pick what up automatically?
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Who?
<valorie> Howard Chan (smartboyhw)
<valorie> our last boy wonder
<valorie> from Hong Kong
<valorie> his parents made him quit
 * clivejo thought Simon is our boy wonder
<valorie> pick up the package updates and build it, I mean
<valorie> Kubuntu has had lots of boy wonders!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @IrcsomeBot, Hell yeah boi
<valorie> gosh, it was started by a bunch of unruly boys
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> AHA wxl
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> wxl wxl wxl
<acheronuk> seems an OPTIONAL for krita
<valorie> tsimonq2: he said he'd be away today
<valorie> I assume having to do with his recently passed mother in law
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> wxl: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2017-February/039686.html
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @valorie, OK yeah
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktexteditor build #277: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktexteditor/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_marble build #157: STILL FAILING in 35 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_marble/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdewebkit build #347: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdewebkit/347/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration build #384: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_frameworkintegration/384/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinit build #332: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinit/332/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pimcommon build #80: STILL FAILING in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pimcommon/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-framework build #371: FIXED in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-framework/371/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #87: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #337: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdesignerplugin/337/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreport build #51: STILL FAILING in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreport/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace build #188: FIXED in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-workspace/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knewstuff build #395: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knewstuff/395/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kded build #327: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kded/327/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kmail build #88: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kmail/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer build #55: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mbox-importer/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #39: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #61: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_pim-data-exporter/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace build #147: FIXED in 29 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_plasma-workspace/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_krunner build #284: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_krunner/284/
#kubuntu-devel 2017-02-11
<clivejo> acheronuk: do you know where this file lives? /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/cmake/KF5WebEngineViewer/KF5WebEngineViewerConfig.cmake
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #293: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/293/
<acheronuk> clivejo: messagelib
<acheronuk> clivejo: and if it's the same thing I looked at, kmail built before that did, which is a bit wrong
<clivejo> ah
<acheronuk> kstars.... why can't you do angles correctly on i386?
<acheronuk> or the test thinks you can't, anyway...
<acheronuk> odd, but too late to look into now
<clivejo> needs fixed though
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #95: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #55: NOW UNSTABLE in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kreport build #52: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kreport/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #46: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/46/
<acheronuk> one way or another
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_gwenview build #163: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_gwenview/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #71: STILL FAILING in 15 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #165: STILL FAILING in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter build #64: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_pim-data-exporter/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard build #64: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_akonadi-import-wizard/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #243: STILL FAILING in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmail build #96: STILL FAILING in 8 min 36 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmail/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwin build #159: FIXED in 36 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwin/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor build #47: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_incidenceeditor/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kexi build #59: NOW UNSTABLE in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kexi/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_gwenview build #244: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_gwenview/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_gwenview build #164: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_gwenview/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #72: STILL FAILING in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #166: STILL FAILING in 22 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets build #345: FIXED in 9 min 7 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets/345/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kiconthemes build #367: FIXED in 8 min 35 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kiconthemes/367/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_gwenview build #165: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_gwenview/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_gwenview build #73: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_gwenview/73/
 * clivejo yawns
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @IrcsomeBot, HAI FRIEND!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #83: STILL FAILING in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kservice build #378: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kservice/378/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kparts build #331: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kparts/331/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeclarative build #343: FIXED in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeclarative/343/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_mailcommon build #84: STILL FAILING in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_mailcommon/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #220: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kconfig build #187: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kconfig/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcodecs build #258: NOW UNSTABLE in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcodecs/258/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_attica build #219: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_attica/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_sonnet build #195: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_sonnet/195/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons build #261: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdbusaddons/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #262: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcrash build #242: FIXED in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcrash/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons build #186: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kguiaddons/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kitemviews build #235: NOW UNSTABLE in 13 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kitemviews/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #399: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/399/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_solid build #183: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_solid/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcompletion build #169: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcompletion/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons build #197: NOW UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcoreaddons/197/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kcmutils build #299: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kcmutils/299/
<valorie> yay, love seeing spring come to the CI
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kxmlgui build #202: FIXED in 25 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kxmlgui/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivities build #314: FIXED in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivities/314/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_ktextwidgets build #203: FIXED in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_ktextwidgets/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_krunner build #173: FIXED in 9 min 39 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_krunner/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kparts build #203: FIXED in 12 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kparts/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kdeclarative build #223: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kdeclarative/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kio build #265: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kio/265/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kcmutils build #187: FIXED in 11 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kcmutils/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kbookmarks build #203: FIXED in 9 min 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kbookmarks/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework build #247: FIXED in 16 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_plasma-framework/247/
<DarinMiller> !info kf5-messagelib-data
<ubottu> kf5-messagelib-data (source: kf5-messagelib): KDE PIM messaging library, data files. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:16.04.3-0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 3875 kB, installed size 4073 kB
<DarinMiller> !info kf5-messagelib-data zesty
<DarinMiller> !info kf5-messagelib-data yakkety
<ubottu> kf5-messagelib-data (source: kf5-messagelib): KDE PIM messaging library, data files. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:16.04.3-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 3875 kB, installed size 4073 kB
<DarinMiller> !info kf5-messagelib-data unstable
<ubottu> kf5-messagelib-data (source: kf5-messagelib): KDE PIM messaging library, data files. In component main, is optional. Version 4:16.04.3-2 (unstable), package size 3875 kB, installed size 4073 kB
<DarinMiller> no that's not correct: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+build/11989260
<DarinMiller> !info kf5-messagelib-data xenial
<ubottu> Package kf5-messagelib-data does not exist in xenial
<DarinMiller> but why does Kubuntu Ci list xenial as the RELEASE name.   
<DarinMiller> ?
<DarinMiller> was  kf5-messagelib uploaded to unstable with the wrong release tag?
<DarinMiller> the ka package lists do not associate release tag (ka/package-name-lists/applications-zesty), where does CI get the tag association?
<DarinMiller> re: amd64 build of kf5-messagelib 4:16.12.1+p16.04+git20170210.0634-0 in ubuntu xenial RELEASE
<DarinMiller> !info kf5-messagelib zesty
<ubottu> Package kf5-messagelib does not exist in zesty
<DarinMiller> !info kf5-messagelib unstable
<ubottu> Package kf5-messagelib does not exist in unstable
<DarinMiller> !info kf5-messagelib staging
<ubottu> 'staging' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakkety-proposed, zesty, zesty-backport
<DarinMiller> !info kf5-messagelib zesty-staging
<ubottu> 'zesty-staging' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakkety-proposed, zesty, zesty-ba
<krytarik> DarinMiller: Can I help you?
<DarinMiller> !info kf5-messagelib zesty-ba
<ubottu> 'zesty-ba' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakkety-proposed, zesty, zesty-backpor
<DarinMiller> hi krytarik
<krytarik> Hi.
<DarinMiller> Rik and clive were noticing issues with kmail before heading off to bed.   I was trying help chase down  the problem and learn something in the process.
<DarinMiller> clive noticed in the BL: The following configuration files were considered but not accepted:
<DarinMiller> '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/cmake/KF5WebEngineViewer/KF5WebEngineViewerConfig.cmake, version: 5.4.52
<DarinMiller> !info kf5-messagelib zesty-backports
<ubottu> Package kf5-messagelib does not exist in zesty-backports
<DarinMiller> Rik mentioned that KF5WebEngineViewerConfig.cmake was in messagelib
<DarinMiller> And from what I can tell, kf5-messagelib-data (4:16.04.3-0ubuntu1)  is in the zesty  but it should be version kf5-messagelib 4:16.12.1
<DarinMiller> "KF5WebEngineViewer" that
<DarinMiller>   is compatible with requested version "5.4.56".
<DarinMiller> BL comment^^
<DarinMiller> No rush, I can ask clive and Rik in tomorrows meeting.
<DarinMiller> !info kf5-messagelib zesty-updates
<ubottu> 'zesty-updates' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, yakkety-proposed, zesty, zesty-ba
<DarinMiller> !info kf5-messagelib zesty-proposed
<ubottu> Package kf5-messagelib does not exist in zesty-proposed
<DarinMiller> !info kf5-messagelib kubuntu-updates
<ubottu> Package kf5-messagelib does not exist in kubuntu-updates
<krytarik> DarinMiller: Btw, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kf5-messagelib
<DarinMiller> last upload was 4:16.04.3-0ubuntu1, I think it should be 4:16.12.1....
<DarinMiller> But I do not know enough to check where 16.12 should have been marked for upload to CI.
<krytarik> Well, that's only the PPA yet.  Also, that file is specifically in 'libkf5webengineviewer-dev'.
<DarinMiller> Which or whose ppa?
<krytarik> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable
<krytarik> Also: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/messagelib
<DarinMiller> Did you see messagelib in in the unstable PPA with the zesty filtered?  I searched every page but did not see it (I may have missed it though).
<krytarik> Well, if you mean something like this..: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable/+packages?field.name_filter=kf5-messagelib&field.status_filter=published&field.series_filter=
<DarinMiller> ^^ that's a handy link
<DarinMiller> ok, I have had enough fun for the night.  krytarik, thanks for the links.
<Riddell> clivejo: Vc is used by krita and calligra to make them 100 times faster, you can steal the packaging from neon
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Riddell> kubuntu: we need a USB CD drive to test and debug kio-audiocd and everything else audio cd related, can we use kubuntu money to buy one?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Why?
<IrcsomeBot> * ovidiuflorin is puzzled
<IrcsomeBot> <marcinsagol> Good morning
<Riddell> ovidiuflorin: audiocd-kio and kfloppy and broken and we want to see if we can debug them or conclude that they need to be removed
<Riddell> this needs money, and kubuntu has loads of money
<Riddell> and it would stop kubuntu shipping broken software
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Yes, but (just asking to understand) why not use Blue Systems funds or KDE funds?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I'm not against it, but I find it odd to ask for funds from Kubuntu
<Riddell> Blue System doesn't have funds for such things, neither does KDE e.v.
<acheronuk> I did file this and am waiting for some conclusion: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/audiocd-kio/+bug/1659762
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1659762 in libkcompactdisc (Ubuntu) "Upstream KDE say this package may be broken in latest version and should be "dropped"" [Undecided,New]
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I have a couple of cd roms on USB, can I help debug them?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Riddell ^
<Riddell> ovidiuflorin: go for it
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> Can you give me more details about how and what?
<acheronuk> Riddell: so it's specifically the KF5 builds? as per testing https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/neon/2017-February/000380.html
<Riddell> put in audio cd, see what happens
<Riddell> see if you can open it in dolphin etc
<Riddell> copy files about
<acheronuk> normal CD drive OK? nothing specific about that USB request? I can't see why there would be, but better check....
<Riddell> either built in or usb should all work the same
<acheronuk> Riddell: seems to work here. can see and copy from CD mp3. flac, .wav ect to HD and play from there.
<Riddell> nice
<Riddell> acheronuk: do you have k3b with a kf5 build?
<acheronuk> I do
<Riddell> acheronuk: does dragon work?  can do you get a nice popup when you put the disc in?
<IrcsomeBot> <ovidiuflorin> I do
<acheronuk> I get the usual new device popup, and playing with dragonplayer from that works
<acheronuk> k3b seems to access it ok
<acheronuk> let me try with the Neon packages on my laptop
<Riddell> acheronuk: in k3b can you create a new data project and add files to it? 
<acheronuk> Riddell: hmmm. does not seem to want to add files? do you get the same?
<Riddell> acheronuk: yep that's what we see
<acheronuk> damn
<acheronuk> Riddell: audiocd:/ in dolphin seems to work on my Neon (dev-unstable) laptop for copying/playing file formats
<acheronuk> but that was originally a kubuntu install. although I did purge off those old libs before testing
<acheronuk> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=375016
<ubottu> KDE bug 375016 in Data Project "k3b 17.04: cannot add files to data project" [Major,Confirmed]
<acheronuk> :(
<acheronuk> clivejo: ^^^^^
<Riddell> looks like the new maintainer isn't doing a great job
<acheronuk> oh well. was hoping to get a git snapshot into zesty, but that looks like a show stopper to me!
<acheronuk> Riddell: does this look like a possible culprit? https://cgit.kde.org/k3b.git/commit/src/projects/k3bdataurladdingdialog.cpp?id=cf01ff3159dbddb97e0e67246dee16441a64984a
<acheronuk> I don't know, and am poking around a bit in the dark with this
<acheronuk> I just see '(K3b::DataUrlAddingDialog) using locale codec:  UTF-8' in konsole every time I try to add something
<Riddell> acheronuk: no idea I'm afraid, BaloneyGeek (boud gupta) was looking at it a bit here but he's at lunch now
<Riddell> acheronuk: can you plan an audio cd with amarok?
<Riddell> acheronuk: does kscd work? do you get track names in it and do the client side decorations fit in?
<acheronuk> lemme try
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<acheronuk> Riddell: amarok - seems to know a CD has been inserted, but just shows 0 tracks. nothing will show to play
<acheronuk> Riddell: kscd 16.12.1 seems to work
<acheronuk> this is kubuntu's builds in staging
<acheronuk> amarok is obviously the old creaky archive build
<Riddell> acheronuk: can you see track titles in kscd
<acheronuk> Riddell: like this? yes http://i.imgur.com/gjxnr5l.png
<Riddell> huh, interesting, doesn't work for me
<acheronuk> I haven't used kscd for aeons!
<Riddell> got to love those client side decorations
<acheronuk> looks nicer
<acheronuk> wonder if it's grabbing cddb data remotely via the lib or using cached?
 * acheronuk trys a different cd
<acheronuk> nope. must be grabbing it remotely. a CD I have never played in this machine also works
 * acheronuk pops off for lunch as well
<acheronuk> yofel santa_ tsimonq2 wxl Darrin et al. - going to go on BB with clive @ 3pm UTC for ninja/dev discussion. hope anyone who is free can be there :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Nope. Work.
<acheronuk> also on KDEPIM situ if we can https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2017-February/011134.html
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: sorry :/ 
<santa_> acheronuk: ack, but I'm falling asleep
 * acheronuk passes santa_ big mug of coffee
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> acheronuk clivejo santa_ yofel: We have an active CVE that should get looked at, I call dibs at doing so when I get home.
<santa_> no coffee yet
<santa_> once I get this stuff done I will
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: that only affects 16.12.x
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> acheronuk: Don't we have bits and pieces in places?
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: yes, and should be just a simple upstream patch to zesty archive version
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> Which I call DIBS on doing
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> So y'all can wait a few hours :)
<acheronuk> tsimonq2: fair enough. just seems a 2 min job, that is all
<acheronuk> but take it if you like :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> No, 1 hour job, I don't have commit access ^__^
<acheronuk> excuses excuses!
<tsimonq2> clivejo, acheronuk, santa_: Thoughts about a bot that watches our Git repos and lets us know about changes as a notice here?
<santa_> that could be a good thing, maybe here or maybe in other channel
<santa_> such as #kubuntu-commits
<tsimonq2> If you guys think it's a good idea, give me SSH access to some place that I can host it, and I'll get it running.
<tsimonq2> You have that BBB meeting, maybe a good time to discuss that there. :)
<santa_> acheronuk: now I'm going to have that coffee, I have been working on something useful wrt apps status
<acheronuk> sounds interesting :)
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie could you pull the kubuntu-web-shortcuts from my PPA to the zesty the one in proposed is failing to build
<clivejo> ahoneybun: would be better to intregrate it into KANG tooloing
<clivejo> push your changes to the git packaging
<tsimonq2> Off to work I go o/
<acheronuk> santa_: we are on BBB now if you are awake
<santa_> going soon
<acheronuk> santa_: frameworks status?
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> I'll see if I can
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> @CliffordTheBigRedDoggie
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #1279: ABORTED in 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/1279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #1279: ABORTED in 41 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/1279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_k3b build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_k3b/28/
<acheronuk> Riddell: hehe. that was the right commit I found for k3b. did not have a clue how to fix it, but kbroulik obviously did :)
<Riddell> yeah, that guy is good
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> Yup and it works now
<IrcsomeBot> <CliffordTheBigRedDoggie> :)
 * acheronuk builds new snapshop
<acheronuk> *snapshot even
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #263: STILL UNSTABLE in 10 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/263/
<acheronuk> clivejo: k3b fixed in staging-misc ans well :)
<acheronuk> symbols for FW done I hope
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #386: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/386/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kauth build #334: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kauth/334/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_kauth build #221: STILL UNSTABLE in 18 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_kauth/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kauth build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kauth/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 21 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/102/
<wxl> acheronuk: sorry i missed everything
<acheronuk> wxl: no problem. hope everything is as well as it can be
<wxl> acheronuk: yeah. have some family coming over later but this is kind of a rest day.
<ahoneybun> clivejo: that's odd since LP is synced with my changes
<ahoneybun> clivejo: there: https://git.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/+git/kubuntu-web-shortcuts/commit/?id=7f647a0aee598c2253f096ff98b97061cb2ccd29
<ahoneybun> that should build fine when pushed to the archive
<ahoneybun> the kpgit search does not work yet though but at least it's updated a bit more
<clivejo> ahoneybun: do you know that the option --with kubuntu-l10n does?
<clivejo> what the
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> that reminds me. transalation updates. damn.
<IrcsomeBot> <ahoneybun> Well it failed with that
<clivejo> I know, but why did it fail all of a sudden
<clivejo> and what was the purpose of having that in the first place
<acheronuk> https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/L10n#Kubuntu_Software
 * acheronuk leaves that there
<acheronuk> <--- exit stage left
<acheronuk> in case we don't do FW 5.32 under a FFE, I think 5.31 should maybe have this patch for solid https://phabricator.kde.org/D4570
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #167: STILL FAILING in 33 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project yakkety_unstable_messagelib build #168: STILL FAILING in 28 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/yakkety_unstable_messagelib/168/
<tsimonq2> CVE-2017-5593
<ubottu> An incorrect implementation of "XEP-0280: Message Carbons" in multiple XMPP clients allows a remote attacker to impersonate any user, including contacts, in the vulnerable application's display. This allows for various kinds of social engineering attacks. This CVE is for Psi+ (0.16.563.580 - 0.16.571.627). (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2017-5593)
<tsimonq2> CVE-2017-5589
<ubottu> An incorrect implementation of "XEP-0280: Message Carbons" in multiple XMPP clients allows a remote attacker to impersonate any user, including contacts, in the vulnerable application's display. This allows for various kinds of social engineering attacks. This CVE is for yaxim and Bruno (0.8.6 - 0.8.8; Android). (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2017-5589)
<tsimonq2> Aha k
#kubuntu-devel 2017-02-12
<tsimonq2> CVE fixed, waiting for a sponsor. Bug 1663950 when it gets published.
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 1663950 could not be found
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, clivejo: bug 1663950
<ubottu> bug 1663950 in kopete (Ubuntu) "[SECURITY VULNERABILITY] CVE 2017-5593: User Impersonation Vulnerability in Jabber protocol" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1663950
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, clivejo, santa_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vc/+bug/1629881/comments/4
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1629881 in vc (Ubuntu) "Vc package significantly out of date" [Undecided,In progress]
<tsimonq2> Actually no
<tsimonq2> acheronuk, clivejo, santa_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vc/+bug/1629881/comments/5
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1629881 in vc (Ubuntu) "Vc package significantly out of date" [Undecided,In progress]
<genii-netbook> !info vc
<ubottu> Package vc does not exist in zesty
<genii-netbook> !info vc-dev
<ubottu> vc-dev (source: vc): library to ease explicit vectorization of C++ code. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.7.4-0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 324 kB, installed size 3894 kB
<wxl> seems like we need some testing on 16.04.2
 * genii-netbook sips and ponders
<wxl> at least for i386
<wxl> valorie: i'm fairly confident someone is confused in regards to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1663298
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1663298 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Xubuntu 16.04.2 has no auto-resize installation option" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<valorie> looking
<wxl> it might be good to have someone we really trust as a thorough, meticulous tester confirm it and create a very explicit reproduction case
<valorie> "the issue appears to occur when the virtual disk is increased, which does not seem to be consistent with the conditions of your assertion."
<wxl> yeah
<valorie> I saw the discussion of this issue in -release
<wxl> that's just ragging on infinity for being so dismissive :)
<wxl> oh i missed that
<wxl> what's the tl;dr?
<valorie> I'm thinking this same issue is why my i386 test failed
<valorie> my tl;dr is that it takes a hell of a lot of space allocated to a VM to install 2 or 3 
<wxl> yeah and that's reasonable
<wxl> should be 16gb+
<valorie> so I don't see this as a bug in the installer
<wxl> that's kind of what adam suggested
<valorie> yup
<valorie> how are you, btw?
<wxl> not terrible
<valorie> perhaps that's the best you can expect
<valorie> :(
<wxl> yeah well i'd say i'm just depressed. not like crying my eyes out but just not my usual self. a bit apathetic.
<valorie> sorrow and grief are hard
<wxl> yep for sure
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj> Hiya folks
<ahoneybun> mm x86_64-efi platform is stuck installing
<clivejo> hi santa_ how are autotest fixes going?
<santa_> clivejo: I'm going to do them soon
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #119: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/119/
<santa_> clivejo, acheronuk: ok, I have finished what I was doing and I'm going to take a break. if you are around in ~40 minutes I will show you the "state of the art" things in KA and we will discuss th uploading of frameworks and plasma to the archive
<clivejo> I should be about, just ping me
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #120: STILL FAILING in 7 min 51 sec: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/120/
<acheronuk> santa_ clivejo - I'm about, but with other stuff to do and family here, so may or may not respond promptly
<clivejo> poking kmail
<acheronuk> just poked messagelib as last kmail build had that linking against old functions
<acheronuk> mailcommon I mean. gah. too many similar named sources
<santa_> clivejo, acheronuk: I'm back, are you around?
<clivejo> Im here
 * acheronuk raises hand
<santa_> ok
<santa_> first of all, I would like you to update your ka clone in a machine with desktop env
<acheronuk> just did. anticipating that request ;)
<clivejo> me too
<santa_> + dist-upgrade and make sure you have the ka-deps version ppa12 installed
<acheronuk> done
<santa_> once done, please execute
<santa_> $ kagraphdemo
<acheronuk> kagraphdemo: command not found
<santa_> do you have the debug/ dir from ka in your path?
<clivejo> in runs on mine and creates a pdf in /tmp
<acheronuk> maybe not on this machine... checking...
<clivejo> Dot file: /tmp/testkagraph.dot
<clivejo> PostScript 2 file: /tmp/testkagraph.ps
<clivejo> PDF file: /tmp/testkagraph.pdf
<santa_> which should be like this one: http://gpul.grupos.udc.es/things/testkagraph.pdf is that correct?
<clivejo> yup
<santa_> acheronuk: what about you?
 * DarinMiller kagraphdemo working for me too...
<acheronuk> santa_: yup
<santa_> ok
<acheronuk> yes
<santa_> acheronuk: I know why the links weren't working the other time and why your conf removal fixed it
 * acheronuk wonder what he broke
<santa_> acheronuk: in okular you have to be in the navigation mode, not on the zoom mode; that setting is stored in one rc file so when you removed it you went back to the navigation mode
<acheronuk> santa_: ah, right.
<santa_> acheronuk: so nothing wrong. just for the record it tricked me too, so that's why I found out the reason
<santa_> so now that we know that we have to put okular in navigation mode ... can you confirm that the links for pkg_warning and pkg_warning_highlight work?
<santa_> it should open a google query wih the package names
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project zesty_unstable_kmail build #121: FIXED in 14 min: http://kci.pangea.pub/job/zesty_unstable_kmail/121/
<sintre> sinse there is some traffic here just a few comment that are meant to be helpful
<sintre> imagemagick (display Q16)
<acheronuk> santa_: nope. just opens google home page here with no search
<sintre> in lts won't even load
<sintre> i know its somebody eleses software but if they won't fix it
<sintre> then maybe a replacement?
<DarinMiller> acheronuk:  try clicking on pkg_warning_highlight, not all of my links produce google searches.
<santa_> acheronuk: can you hover the mouse over the package in question and see if the url is like this one: https://www.google.com/#safe=off&q=pkg_warning_highlight ?
<acheronuk> santa_: it is
<santa_> ok, so lets supose it works
<santa_> now that we have confirmed that the engine seems to work, go a head with
<santa_> $ kubuntu-retry-builds -r plasma -d zesty -f --dry-run -gv
<santa_> it's going to take time
<acheronuk> done
<santa_> the -gv option is new and optional and it's meant to show a graph after it's done
<acheronuk> it does. all green
<clivejo> same here
<santa_> shit
<santa_> I meant
<santa_> $ kubuntu-retry-builds -r applications -d zesty -f --dry-run -gv
<santa_> that will take much more time
<acheronuk> santa_: last one popped up a kwallet dialogue. I don't use that so told it to get lost
<acheronuk> *first command
<sintre> second comment related , can we get rid of kwallet auto install , this is almost my 100% go to chore when doing a new install
<sintre> i don't need a peogram to remember my passwords and most don't either
<santa_> acheronuk: but does it work anyway?
<clivejo> taking a while ....
<acheronuk> santa_: it does. just a minor irritation
<santa_> ok
<acheronuk> yay! a graph telling be how ****ed up PIM is
<acheronuk> as if I didn't know
<santa_> actually it tells you which packages have been rebuilt by kubuntu-retry-builds
<acheronuk> so the ones with the additional border highlighting
<santa_> yes
<santa_> if you enter ~/kubuntu-retry-builds_logs you will see a couple of logs
<santa_> one is a txt file with the program output, and the other one with a pdf you have just seen
<acheronuk> got it
<santa_> this feature can be disabled in your ~/kubuntu-automation.conf
<santa_> however I recommend you to keep it activated in case you want to tell me about bugs in kubuntu-retry-builds
<acheronuk> ok
<DarinMiller> one comment on the  kubuntu-retry-builds script, it did not run for me unless I was logged into an lp browser session...
<santa_> if kubuntu-retry-builds gets enough mature and tested maybe we could convert it to a server daemon
 * acheronuk kills and disables kwallet
<acheronuk> don't come back
<santa_> DarinMiller: yes, that's how it worked allways
<DarinMiller> ah ok.  Never ran before today....
<santa_> that's because you would need permissions to retry the builds
 * sintre aplauds acheronuk's actions!
<santa_> ... so you  need to log in authenticaed
<DarinMiller> do non-ninja's have build retry permissions?
<clivejo> DarinMiller: nope
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: no
<santa_> no, but you just did a dry-run so probalbly it worked for you anyway
<clivejo> but it will ask you who you are, to determined if you can re-try or not
<santa_> acheronuk, clivejo: so that's all about kubuntu-retry-builds, as I said maybe it would be a good idea to have a server running kubuntu-retry-builds automatically (without -f) and displaying in a public place the logs, so we won't have to run it manually so many times
<santa_> this way we would only need to run it when it needs -f and we would see that just looking at the graph
<clivejo> handy
<santa_> now about frameworks and plasma, have you tested the dist-upgrades?
<acheronuk> some revamped QA pages somewhere sounds a good plan.
<acheronuk> santa_: upgraded here fine on this zesty machine. bit no more than that
<santa_> ok
<santa_> also, beyong my incoming autopkgtest's fixes anything else that would need to be done before uploading to the archive?
<santa_> s/beyong/beyond/
<clivejo> acheronuk: was there something might need patched?
<acheronuk> clivejo: not essential. solid. just looking for a link
<clivejo> is it critical, or a bug fix?
<acheronuk> clivejo: bug fix https://phabricator.kde.org/D4570
<acheronuk> If you still use floppy disks!!!!!
<clivejo> not very critical, in my eyes!
<acheronuk> no
<clivejo> looks like thats been broken for a while too
<clivejo> and not a deal breaker for most people
<santa_> jesus christ
<clivejo> where?
<clivejo> second coming?
 * acheronuk looks for his iomega zip drive
<acheronuk> if we are going retro
<clivejo> still got a 5 1/4 inch floppy drive for commodore 64!
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> G'day m8s
<clivejo> is FW5.31 ready to go then?
<santa_> acheronuk, clivejo: so I have just checked the overall status of fw and plasma, so I think I'm going to fix the autopkgtests and test the dist-upgrades; wrt that my "fixes" are going to be stop-in-gap solutions
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> @clivejo, >__> ... <__< Who, me?
<clivejo> was directed at santa_ and acheronuk
<santa_> acheronuk, clivejo: so that being said are you ok if I add working notes on phab here: https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/
<IrcsomeBot> <tsimonq2> :P ok
<clivejo> acheronuk fixed the symbols issues and santa_ has been working on the autotests
 * DarinMiller notes that plasma 5.91 and fw 5.31 is working fine here (with known gpgme excecption)
<santa_> I think I will add the "working notes" section there
<clivejo> can you add them under the KA section - https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/kubuntu-automation/  ?
<santa_> but autpkgtests are not related to KA
<clivejo> oh, we should start a new section for autotests I think
<clivejo> has anyone spoken to Rick T?
<clivejo> been pinging him all week on Telegram and no reply
<clivejo> apparently we have a VM on Elastic Hosts as well
<santa_> clivejo: so thumbs up for starting an autopkgtests section ?
<clivejo> and as autotests are a bit of black magic to me, was hoping we could setup an environment to run them against our PPA's
<clivejo> santa_: ack
<santa_> allrigh
<clivejo> santa_: would you help out on setting up a autotests machine?
<clivejo> if I can get the details from Rick, ie log in, machine specs etc
<acheronuk> santa_: on a slight tangent, can you see sometime if you can replicate the testsuite failures on 'purpose' package? I have tried a few permutations on locally run test in sbuild, and qemu with the ubuntu cloud image, but can't get it to fail the way it is on ubuntu's infra
<santa_> clivejo: you mean like the one I have? we would need a lot of time to do that, the thing I have is very complex to set up
<clivejo> santa_: yes, something that the whole team can see and understand how it works
<santa_> keep in mind that I growed up "iron balls" packaging kde in distros where they are no ppas
<clivejo> so that failures can be fixed before upload
<santa_> clivejo: yeah, that's the idea but I need time to prepare for that
<santa_> we will get there
<santa_> also I need to check if there's a better option
<clivejo> might be a good machine to have as a QA 
<santa_> because well, setting up what I have might be like killing a fly with a gun
<clivejo> also run your graphs for there too
<clivejo> from
<santa_> do we have anything where we could get root and set up containers?
<santa_> I'm almost clueless of our resources because I work with my own server, you know
<clivejo> well this donated server should have that
<clivejo> but I need to get in touch with Rick T to get the details
<santa_> ok, so if we have that I could start to write documentation to replicate my setup
<clivejo> yeah, Id like to know how you do it
<santa_> but keep in mind that is very hackish and I'm running some self-made software
<acheronuk> we could maybe start with just a setup where people can easily run tests on x against y & z without too much hassle
<tsimonq2> Easy
<tsimonq2> Very easy
<tsimonq2> Want a script? I can write a script.
<santa_> https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/autopkgtests/
<acheronuk> santa_: anyway, the fixes/test you want to do. what ETA does that now give us for an upload?
<clivejo> santa_: Ive changed the links to keep them in the same sub category
<clivejo> ie https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/autopkgtests/autopkgtests_in_kubuntu/
<clivejo> just allows the wiki to add a navigation 
<clivejo> so is FW5.31 ready for upload?
<santa_> will be soon
<clivejo> hummm
<clivejo> kmail is crashing when I try and send a new email!
<clivejo> kmail: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libkmailprivate.so.5: undefined symbol: _ZN14TemplateParser14TemplateParserC1ERK14QSharedPointerIN5KMime7MessageEENS0_4ModeE
<acheronuk> joys of running KCI builds!
 * clivejo stares at acheronuk
<santa_> clivejo: https://phabricator.kde.org/w/kubuntu/tritemio/
<clivejo> cool, so you'll add to the setup guide as we setup this new server
<santa_> it's going to take time and it's not easy so then don't say I didn't warn you
<santa_> my idea would be doing here some containers and try to reproduce the steps I followed *years* ago
<santa_> so someone else would set up something similar for kubuntu
<santa_> I mean, in the official server
<acheronuk> we can have a go. at the moment we are blind or tinkering around the edges (your setup excluded)
#kubuntu-devel 2018-02-05
<valorie> ahoneybun: so true
<valorie> would be lovely to have that done by release
<ahoneybun> It will.
<valorie> awesome
<acheronuk> cyphermox: could you please run a refresh on the kubuntu packageset? thanks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2044: SUCCESS in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2044/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2044: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2044/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2044: SUCCESS in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2044/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #180: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #230: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #180: STILL FAILING in 5 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #367: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/367/
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2045: SUCCESS in 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2045/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2045: SUCCESS in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2045/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2045: SUCCESS in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2045/
<acheronuk> plasma 5.12 is in ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports-landing for testing on artful
<acheronuk> there may be updates if any more tars are re-spun
<mparillo> Looks good to me in a VM. No dead kittens.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #357: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/357/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #151: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_discover build #200: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_discover/200/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #68: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_discover build #228: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_discover/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #75: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/75/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @nggraham add 'deb-src http://archive.neon.kde.org/dev/unstable xenial main' to /etc/apt/source.list.d/neon.list
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> sudo apt-get update … sudo apt-get build-dep plasma-workspace
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> oh, plasma-desktop I mean
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> ref https://mail.kde.org/pipermail/plasma-devel/2018-February/080368.html
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> Right, I've got that part. I can build it and deploy it to /usr just fine. But then after I reboot, KWin doesn't run, and trying to manually run it reveals some ugly error message that I can't recall at the moment (sorry, I know that's not helpful at all)
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> I tried building KWin from source, too, but the same thing happened. So I was wondering if I missed a dependency or something
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> maybe missed some options when running configure, so lib paths or something are not right?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> one possibility anyway
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> could be, but I was under the impression that using -DCMAKE_PREFIX_PATH=/usr would obviate all of that
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> see: https://build.neon.kde.org/job/xenial_unstable_plasma_plasma-desktop_bin_amd64/519/consoleFull
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> the neon builder does....
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> cmake .. -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr -DCMAKE_VERBOSE_MAKEFILE=ON -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=None -DCMAKE_INSTALL_SYSCONFDIR=/etc -DCMAKE_INSTALL_LOCALSTATEDIR=/var -DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Debian -DCMAKE_USE_RELATIVE_PATHS=ON -DCMAKE_INSTALL_SYSCONFDIR=/etc -DKDE_INSTALL_USE_QT_SYS_PATHS=ON
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> mmm, maybe that was it. Thanks! I'll give it a whirl later today
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> some of that may be a default not needed anyway, but DKDE_INSTALL_USE_QT_SYS_PATHS=ON certainly would be needed
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> Awesome, thanks!
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> looks like it's got -DCMAKE_INSTALL_SYSCONFDIR=/etc twice, FWIW
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> the builder is dumb
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_discover build #358: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_discover/358/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_discover build #152: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_discover/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_discover build #229: FIXED in 2 hr 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_discover/229/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-02-06
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_discover build #69: FIXED in 2 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_discover/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_discover build #76: FIXED in 2 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_discover/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_discover build #201: FIXED in 2 hr 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_discover/201/
<ahoneybun> I should reboot at some point lol
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2046: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2046/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2046: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2046/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2046: SUCCESS in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2046/
<sitter> is anyone going to port ubiquity to qt5?
<blaze> isn't it ported yet?
<blaze> Depends: python3:any (>= 3.3.2-2~), ubiquity (= 17.10.10), python3-pyqt5, kde-window-manager | kwin, xauth, python3-dbus, python3-dbus.mainloop.pyqt5, python3-pyqt5.qtwebkit, python3-pyqt5.qtsvg
<blaze> I'm pretty sure it is :)
<acheronuk> sitter: what makes you say that?
<sitter> oh maybe it is ported after all
<sitter> now that I think about it I guess breeze pulls in qt4 :(
<acheronuk> yeah. sadly it does
<IrcsomeBot1> <tomazcanabrava> Why ? I have breeze on my system without qt4
<IrcsomeBot1> <tomazcanabrava> (Not kubuntu one tougth)
<yofel> do we still need it?
<sitter> it's an upstream expectation that qt4 is properly themed which means the qt4 theme needs to be pre-installed
<sitter> I do however wonder if we could just break the shlibs dependency there. so you can have the theme package but no qt4 installed
<sitter> mh, probably not feasible since it depends on kdelibs
<IrcsomeBot1> <tomazcanabrava> You can split kdelibs to not have kdelibs4-support and build those that needs it in a separated package ?
<sitter> what we could do is kde-style-breeze-qt4 (depends: kde-style-breeze-noqt4 | kde-style-breeze-withqt4)... kde-style-breeze-withqt4 (actual data) ... kde-style-breeze-noqt4 (empty dummy, breaks: libqtcore4)
<sitter> so long as the meta package is installed, installing qt4 would switch the dummy for the actual style, forcefully installing the dummy would conversely force qt4 out of the system
<acheronuk> if that works as you say, then maybe.....
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_latte-dock build #70: FAILURE in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_latte-dock/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #107 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #107: ABORTED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_latte-dock build #71: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_latte-dock/71/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_latte-dock build #64: STILL FAILING in 9 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_latte-dock/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_latte-dock build #72: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_latte-dock/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_latte-dock build #65: STILL FAILING in 8 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_latte-dock/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_latte-dock build #73: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_latte-dock/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2047: SUCCESS in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2047/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2047: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2047/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-12-arrives-in-backport-ppa-for-kubuntu-17-10-artful-aardvark/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2047: SUCCESS in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2047/
<mamarley> acheronuk: And it runs very nicely, thanks!
<acheronuk> mamarley: Kool
<blaze> what about bb?
<acheronuk> blaze: I uploaded earlier. will need to build and get through proposed.
<acheronuk> It's mildly nuts that it's easier to do backports!
<blaze> lol
<yofel> acheronuk for core-dev! :D
<yofel> and thanks for the backports
<acheronuk> hmmm. yeah. I could do with access to biletto staging ppas. to do a direct copy to proposed!
<blaze> frameworks are here too, as I see
<blaze> good stuff
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_latte-dock build #66: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_latte-dock/66/
<valorie> !info amdgpu-pro artful
<ubottu> Package amdgpu-pro does not exist in artful
<valorie> !info amdgpu-pro
<ubottu> Package amdgpu-pro does not exist in bionic
<nauticalnexus> valorie, amdgpu-pro is only available through AMD
<nauticalnexus> I don't even think it's in the repos in 16.04
<nauticalnexus> !info amdgpu-pro xenial
<ubottu> Package amdgpu-pro does not exist in xenial
<genii> the -pro driver is still proprietary
<nauticalnexus> Yeah ik
<nauticalnexus> I use proprietary stuff everyday though doesn't matter to me
<nauticalnexus> It'd be in restricted if it was in Ubuntu
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> So how does this thing work? https://phabricator.kde.org/T7523 … Do I get the job because I'm the only one who signed up? :D Or is there something else to be done?
<valorie> replied on there
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> great, thanks!
<valorie> Rick has been gone for a couple of weeks because his mother is in hospital and last I knew it looked very grave for her
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> oh no :(
<valorie> haven't heard anything since
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> send my condolences
<valorie> I imagine that is work is the last thing on his mind right now
<valorie> but what you are doing within KDE is so tremendous
<valorie> it's just great
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> thanks! :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> Running 5.12 on my Kubuntu 17.10 with the backports PPA, BTW. Very smooth upgrade; only one issue: https://phabricator.kde.org/T7905
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> very odd
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> indeed
<acheronuk> mparillo DarinMiller mamarley did you see anything like that issue in that phab link?
<mamarley> acheronuk: Nope, no such issue here.
<valorie> I haven't rebooted yet, but not in the beta
<mamarley> The only issue I have had is that I can't get the desktop icons to display on the second monitor's desktop anymore, but as I understand that is by design.
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @nggraham did you have them enabled at any point in the past? maybe some residual config that a behviour change mistook as being that they should be enabled?
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> no, never
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> will have to keep an eye out for other reports then.
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> cool, thanks!
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> otherwise, +1, very easy smooth upgrade
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> good. :) that was one reason I was keen to build the beta and iron stuff out with that. smoother sailing now
<mparillo> acheronuk: In my 17.10 VM with Backports Landing, Konsole and Kate have the regular menu (File Edit, View, etc.) Discover does not, but I do not think it ever did.
<acheronuk> ummmmmmmmmmmm. dunno. I don't use it much. it's been too awful. I must test the 5.12 version
<mparillo> https://imgur.com/a/kovch
<mparillo> I have a different 17.10 VM that I can apply regular backports (instead of backports-landing)
<mparillo> Might be a while
<acheronuk> I tried several permutations to test. 
<acheronuk> upgrade from stock artful straight to full backports + landing = what is in there now
<acheronuk> or artful plus previous backports, then with the new stuff on top
<acheronuk> both seemed ok
<mparillo> OK, Firing up a fresh VM with 17.10.1 testing
<mparillo> Untouched since 17.10.1 was in testing (the first RC was the final IIRC). Adding backports. Full-Upgrade says 317 packages. It will take a while.
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @nggraham interesting comment from Kai https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=389318#c1
<ubottu> KDE bug 389318 in kcmshell "menubar section in settings has been disappeared" [Normal,Resolved: wontfix]
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> so maybe you had something set you did not mean or forgot?
<mparillo> The way I read the bug report it could be something as simple as adding an widget that you did not realize applies global menus.
<mparillo> And that would explain why we do not see it when testing very vanilla installs.
<mparillo> vanilla .EQ. unmodified
#kubuntu-devel 2018-02-07
<mparillo> Same thing in a clean 17.10.1 with backports. I see the menus in konsole and kate.
<valorie> I don't see how one gets that new button
<valorie> I see the look and feel menu, and the six choices, but how does one choose it?
<valorie> maybe I have to reboot first
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> I'm pretty sure I never added the menu button to my titlebar. I certain;y hadn't at upgrade-time. But it's possible I had it earlier and turned it off later and then forgot? But it's not related ti the bug you referenced, which is about the (former) switch to control it in System Settings
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> FWIW Discover in 5.12 should be vastly improves, especially in stability and performance
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> but if anything still sucks, please please file a bug! I triage all of them
<valorie> @nggraham -- triaging bugs \o/
<acheronuk> and plasma desktop fails to build :( https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plasma-desktop/4:5.12.0-0ubuntu1
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> As commented on the phab thread, I did not see App menu issue noted by Nate (3 system upgraded).
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> I have had issues with slightly corrupted ~/.config/plasma* files causing very strange behavior on prior updates and only one system out of several will have the problem.  But i am usually messing around with stuff that to the point where I REISUB, so I figure most of the time the issues are self induced.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker build #461: FAILURE in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker/461/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker build #39: FAILURE in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreenlocker build #182: FAILURE in 3 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreenlocker/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkscreen build #68: FAILURE in 2 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkscreen/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bluedevil build #87: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bluedevil/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreenlocker build #83: FAILURE in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreenlocker/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-gtk-config build #121: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-gtk-config/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #429: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools/429/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker build #462: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker/462/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker build #40: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkscreen build #42: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkscreen/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kinfocenter build #60: FAILURE in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kinfocenter/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinfocenter build #476: FAILURE in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinfocenter/476/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #109: FAILURE in 5 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #398: FAILURE in 5 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/398/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bluedevil build #467: FAILURE in 7 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bluedevil/467/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze-gtk build #110: STILL FAILING in 7 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze-gtk/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland-integration build #509: FAILURE in 6 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland-integration/509/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #105: STILL FAILING in 6 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwayland-integration build #142: FAILURE in 6 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwayland-integration/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksysguard build #60: FAILURE in 7 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksysguard/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwrited build #92: FAILURE in 7 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwrited/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_milou build #93: FAILURE in 7 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_milou/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreenlocker build #183: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreenlocker/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkscreen build #69: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkscreen/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk build #319: STILL FAILING in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk/319/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker build #463: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker/463/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker build #41: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-nm build #124: FAILURE in 8 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-nm/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-vault build #26: FAILURE in 8 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-vault/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #518: FAILURE in 8 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/518/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #67: FAILURE in 8 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #499: FAILURE in 8 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/499/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools build #57: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkscreen build #43: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkscreen/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #88: FAILURE in 9 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #136: FAILURE in 9 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plymouth-kcm/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_drkonqi build #57: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_drkonqi/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #501: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-gtk-config/501/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm build #543: FAILURE in 9 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm/543/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #147: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_user-manager build #436: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_user-manager/436/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #414: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/414/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreenlocker build #110: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreenlocker/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreenlocker build #84: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreenlocker/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_drkonqi build #46: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_drkonqi/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #58: FAILURE in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kactivitymanagerd/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgamma5 build #74: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgamma5/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgamma5 build #450: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgamma5/450/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreen build #59: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreen/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreen build #102: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreen/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksshaskpass build #56: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksshaskpass/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksshaskpass build #552: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksshaskpass/552/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwrited build #503: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwrited/503/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze build #118: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #174: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/174/
<doko> tsimonq2: plasma-workspace autopkg test failures
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_milou build #250: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_milou/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-vault build #114: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-vault/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-vault build #37: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-vault/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-sdk build #107: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-sdk/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #503: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/503/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #431: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/431/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze build #86: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm build #53: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #483: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/483/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_sddm-kcm build #132: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_sddm-kcm/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_systemsettings build #546: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemsettings/546/
<yofel> sitter: do you remember why exactly the CI hard-fails on dependency wait? potentially takes too long?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #63: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_systemsettings build #113: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_systemsettings/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_user-manager build #62: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_user-manager/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_bluedevil build #88: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_bluedevil/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #430: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-cli-tools/430/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-gtk-config build #122: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-gtk-config/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #110: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreen build #399: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreen/399/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kinfocenter build #61: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kinfocenter/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwayland-integration build #143: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwayland-integration/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_bluedevil build #468: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_bluedevil/468/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kinfocenter build #477: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kinfocenter/477/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwayland-integration build #510: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwayland-integration/510/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #106: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze-gtk build #111: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze-gtk/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksysguard build #61: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksysguard/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkscreen build #518: FAILURE in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkscreen/518/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_milou build #94: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_milou/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkscreen build #150: FAILURE in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkscreen/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwrited build #93: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwrited/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk build #320: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze-gtk/320/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-vault build #27: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-vault/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-pa build #89: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-pa/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk build #500: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-sdk/500/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools build #58: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kde-cli-tools/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plymouth-kcm build #137: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plymouth-kcm/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_drkonqi build #58: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_drkonqi/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #502: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kde-gtk-config/502/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm build #544: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_sddm-kcm/544/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #148: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #415: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/415/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_drkonqi build #47: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_drkonqi/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-nm build #125: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-nm/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-pa build #519: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-pa/519/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #68: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_polkit-kde-agent-1/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_user-manager build #437: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_user-manager/437/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreenlocker build #85: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreenlocker/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kactivitymanagerd build #59: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kactivitymanagerd/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kgamma5 build #75: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kgamma5/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kgamma5 build #451: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kgamma5/451/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreen build #60: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreen/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreen build #103: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreen/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkscreen build #58: FAILURE in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkscreen/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze build #119: STILL FAILING in 9 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksshaskpass build #553: STILL FAILING in 9 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksshaskpass/553/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-vault build #38: STILL FAILING in 7 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-vault/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwrited build #504: STILL FAILING in 9 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwrited/504/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-nm build #504: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-nm/504/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkscreen build #202: FAILURE in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkscreen/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkscreen build #519: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkscreen/519/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_milou build #251: STILL FAILING in 8 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_milou/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ksysguard build #175: STILL FAILING in 9 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ksysguard/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm build #54: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plymouth-kcm/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_ksshaskpass build #57: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_ksshaskpass/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_breeze build #432: STILL FAILING in 7 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_breeze/432/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkscreen build #151: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkscreen/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-sdk build #108: STILL FAILING in 7 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-sdk/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #484: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/484/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_breeze build #87: STILL FAILING in 8 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_breeze/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-vault build #115: STILL FAILING in 9 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-vault/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_sddm-kcm build #133: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_sddm-kcm/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #64: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_systemsettings build #547: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_systemsettings/547/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_systemsettings build #114: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_systemsettings/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_user-manager build #63: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_user-manager/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksysguard build #74: FAILURE in 5 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksysguard/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #127: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-sdk build #171: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-sdk/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze-gtk build #138: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze-gtk/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_milou build #157: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_milou/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksysguard build #494: FAILURE in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksysguard/494/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkscreen build #203: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkscreen/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkscreen build #59: STILL FAILING in 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkscreen/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #178: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-vault build #144: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-vault/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze build #177: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ksysguard build #104: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ksysguard/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-gtk build #196: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-gtk/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libksysguard build #75: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libksysguard/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksysguard build #495: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksysguard/495/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdecoration build #615: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdecoration/615/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdecoration build #226: STILL UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdecoration/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #89: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_oxygen build #89: FAILURE in 2 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_oxygen/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #118: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khotkeys build #60: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khotkeys/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #70: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #154: STILL FAILING in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #92: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #96: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #141: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #214: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #123: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #183: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #184: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #274: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #202: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #341: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/341/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khotkeys build #177: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khotkeys/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #177: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #231: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #126: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_oxygen build #90: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_oxygen/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_powerdevil build #90: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_powerdevil/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #184: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #119: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_khotkeys build #61: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_khotkeys/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-integration build #71: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-integration/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_powerdevil build #203: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_powerdevil/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-desktop build #155: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-desktop/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #93: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #97: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #142: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #215: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/215/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #124: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-integration build #185: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-integration/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_khotkeys build #178: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_khotkeys/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #275: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/275/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop build #342: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-desktop/342/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_oxygen build #178: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_oxygen/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #232: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmenuedit build #79: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmenuedit/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #125: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #138: FAILURE in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #133: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #127: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksysguard build #41: FAILURE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksysguard/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdecoration build #56: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdecoration/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_powerdevil build #122: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_powerdevil/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khotkeys build #111: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khotkeys/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #166: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #217: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kmenuedit build #139: STILL FAILING in 2 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kmenuedit/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kmenuedit build #80: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kmenuedit/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #126: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #46: FAILURE in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #134: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #181: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #368: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/368/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #181: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #167: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_powerdevil build #123: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_powerdevil/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khotkeys build #112: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khotkeys/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #218: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #47: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #129: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #182: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kwin build #369: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kwin/369/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kwin build #182: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kwin/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #233: STILL FAILING in 3 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #410: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/410/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #169: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #130: STILL FAILING in 3 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #234: STILL FAILING in 2 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #248: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_plasma-workspace build #170: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_plasma-workspace/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksysguard build #42: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksysguard/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #411: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/411/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #249: STILL FAILING in 3 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/249/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #74: UNSTABLE in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenlive build #69: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenlive/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenlive build #70: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenlive/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kreport build #34: FAILURE in 8 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kreport/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #97: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #69: FAILURE in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_latte-dock build #74: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_latte-dock/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krfb build #53: UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krfb/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ark build #70: STILL UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ark/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdb build #66: FAILURE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdb/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kreport build #35: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kreport/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #70: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kproperty build #44: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kproperty/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdb build #67: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdb/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kproperty build #45: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kproperty/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #98: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_cantor build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_cantor/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #94: FAILURE in 8 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #92: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #65: FAILURE in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/65/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @doko, Ack although acheronuk is handling that particular transition
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #65: FAILURE in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdecoration build #57: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdecoration/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kstars build #67: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kstars/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #93: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #66: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #95: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krita build #66: FIXED in 2 hr 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krita/66/
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Packageset: Removed kate4 from kubuntu in bionic
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Packageset: Removed konsole4 from kubuntu in bionic
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Packageset: Removed libqaccessibilityclient from kubuntu in bionic
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Packageset: Removed esound from kubuntu in bionic
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Packageset: Removed libkmahjongg from kubuntu in bionic
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Packageset: Removed py3cairo from kubuntu in bionic
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Packageset: Removed pygtk from kubuntu in bionic
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Packageset: Removed llvm-toolchain-4.0 from kubuntu in bionic
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Packageset: Removed xplc from kubuntu in bionic
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Packageset: Removed kdevplatform from kubuntu in bionic
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Packageset: Removed yaml-cpp0.3 from kubuntu in bionic
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Packageset: Removed sysstat from kubuntu in bionic
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Packageset: Removed pygobject-2 from kubuntu in bionic
<yofel> interesting thing: http://debomatic-amd64.debian.net/
<feridot> I see that kubuntu doesn't include an on screen keyboard, what package should I file that bug against?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> kubuntu-meta
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #47: FAILURE in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #48: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/48/
<blaze> tsimonq2: any news about sddm?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker build #464: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker/464/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreenlocker build #184: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreenlocker/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker build #465: STILL FAILING in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker/465/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreenlocker build #185: STILL FAILING in 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreenlocker/185/
<acheronuk> blaze: have you done any testing on new sddm? Simon was going to try to get new version in via debian, but may fall to me to just do some new uploads for ubuntu now
<blaze> acheronuk: not yet, debian has 0.15 atm and the latest is 0.17
<blaze> not sure why they didn't do 0.17 so far
<IrcsomeBot1> <tomazcanabrava> Because it’s Debian - they take ages to package new stuff
<blaze> I'll try to build and test it myself then
<acheronuk> blaze: tsimonq2 was waiting for maxyz, but people can be busy and not be able to get to stuff for a while
<acheronuk> blaze: should be in KCI, though maybe not versioned on what the git snapshot really is
<maxyz> Mmh, but someone was working on the sddm packages in Debian...
<maxyz> Oh, it was tsimonq2.
<maxyz> tsimonq2: Were you waiting for me to review the changes?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @maxyz, I've been waiting for a few months now ;P
<blaze> acheronuk: did the testing, nothing unusual
<blaze> everything works as expected
<maxyz> tsimonq2: Sorry, I wasn't aware of it, please ping me when something like that happens
<maxyz> Anyway, I gtg now. :/
<acheronuk> maxyz: thanks for responding. appreciated
<genii> Xenial rendering weirdness with HWE kernel https://i.imgur.com/ZD2BXAc.png (missing characters in open application names and time/date)
<genii> Back in a bit, rebooting to 4.4 
<doko> could somebody have a look at the perlqt ftbfs? it's not in the archive yet, just build it locally
<acheronuk> doko: not now, but maybe mention in #ubuntu-qt as well?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @nggraham I have added plasma-workspace-wayland to our default meta, so hopefully a wayland session should now show up in daily builds in sddm, but not be the default.
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> cool!
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> I'm hoping to get a testing machine set up soon so that I can start testing the daily builds
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> the hardware is really crappy, which is probably a good thing for testing purposes!
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> great :) I can't test things like wayland too easily, as main machine is Nvidia, and laptop Neon -dev edition
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> yeah, my test machine has a terrible ancient NVIDIA GPU in it I'm afraid
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> (it's a laptop, so it's built-in, too)
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> yuck! I have avoided buying laptops with !intel graphics lately. I don't game or do much graphics, so that suits me
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> I know, I know, me too. It was my wife's old machine purchased years ago before we switched to Kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> the dang thing never worked properly with Windows, so the bar was pretty low 😂
<IrcsomeBot1> <tomazcanabrava> Rik - nothing wrong with the intel video card, but a ton wrong with the intel driver. Please don’t install it, for real
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> what's wrong with the Intel driver?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @tomazcanabrava seems very generation dependant. in a HD3000, the native modesetting as used by Neon was glitchy as hell. I ended up using the intel ddx anyway
<IrcsomeBot1> <tomazcanabrava> Nate, half of the complaints about kwin on intel hardware is the drivers fault
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> with modesetting, I would scroll/switch a screem, sometimes a fair proprtion of the screen would fail to repaint
<IrcsomeBot1> <tomazcanabrava> Jesus
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @tomazcanabrava, Yep. revert back to intel driver, and although not perfect, was 99% better
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> could well be just this laptop. but it sorta put me off
<mparillo> Did I miss the announcement, but it looked as if Plasma 5.12 landed in BB?
<acheronuk> mparillo: it's 97& in bb
<acheronuk> %
<mparillo> TY. Is that MOTU or some FTBFS or just timing? And still no santa graphs?
<acheronuk> santa seems MIA and so is his server last I looked
<acheronuk> just kscreenlocker left in -proposed
<valorie> does that debomatic thing mean we could just upload to debian directly and sync rather than suffering through our present process?
<valorie> acheronuk, yofel, tsimonq2 ^^^
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @valorie, It's unrelated I think.
<valorie> :(
<valorie> I hate that we wait for debian when we've already done the work still
<valorie> years after trying to fix this
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> The only solution is to work with Debian
<valorie> of course
<valorie> I'll leave yofel to explain previous effort
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktorrent build #63: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktorrent/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #33: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #75: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreenlocker build #86: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreenlocker/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreenlocker build #54: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreenlocker/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreenlocker build #112: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreenlocker/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pimcommon build #55: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pimcommon/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kscreenlocker build #87: STILL FAILING in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kscreenlocker/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreenlocker build #55: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreenlocker/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreenlocker build #113: FIXED in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreenlocker/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pimcommon build #56: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pimcommon/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #34: FIXED in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktorrent build #64: FIXED in 1 hr 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktorrent/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #76: FIXED in 1 hr 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2048: SUCCESS in 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2048/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2048: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2048/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-02-08
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2048: SUCCESS in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2048/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #18: UNSTABLE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifications build #66: STILL UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifications/66/
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> I just hit a very bad user-visible regression (if it affects more than just me) that seems to have happened with the 5.12 update via the backports PPA: https://phabricator.kde.org/T7922
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> Firefox no longer shows up in Discover because it lost its AppStream data
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Yeah that's not high priority :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Sorry, but Discover... meh
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> Discover is how ordinary users install software.
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> if ordinary users cannot install the most popular web browser, that is most definitely high priority
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I'll still argue for Normal priority
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> It doesn't completely break the system.
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> I don't particularly care about the ticket's priority as long as it is treated as an important issue and resolved quickly :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> what can I do to help investigate?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> First, I'd try reverting the discover update and confirm that it's indeed Discover
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> Discover has nothing to do with it. The issue is that the Firefox packaging no longer provides AppStream metadata
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Then try reverting the Firefox update and confirming that.
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> ok, how do I do that?
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Grab the previous upload from us.archives.ubuntu.com
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> sudo apt install ./path/to/deb/file
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> http://us.archives.ubuntu.com/ doesn't appear to exist
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> er
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> us.archive.ubuntu.com
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> looking for it...
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> (under pool)
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> found that, but it depends on an older libfontconfig1
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> looking for that now...
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> my god, this is a complete nightmare
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> ok, I need some help here
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> $  sudo apt install ~/Downloads/firefox_57.0.1+build2-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb … Reading package lists... Done … Building dependency tree        … Reading state information... Done … Note, selecting 'firefox' instead of '/home/nate/Downloads/firefox_57.0.1+build2-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb' … Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have … requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable …
<IrcsomeBot1> packages have not yet been created … or been moved out of Incoming. … The following information may help to resolve the situation: … The following packages have unmet dependencies: …  firefox : Depends: libfontconfig1 (>= 2.12) but 2.11.94-0ubuntu2 is to be installed …            Recommends: xul-ext-ubufox but it is not going to be installed … E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> So with smaller packages, it's easy to Just Try That
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> But with Firefox, it seems a bit harder
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> You're 100% sure it's Firefox not shipping these files?
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> This seems relevant: … Note, selecting 'firefox' instead of '/home/nate/Downloads/firefox_57.0.1+build2-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> It isn't ;)
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> sadly no
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> let me see if I can find out
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> ok yes, looks like the package is responsible for doing this
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> File a bug against Firefox then :)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker build #42: STILL FAILING in 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker build #43: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker/43/
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> Looks like in Debian-based distros, it's instead provided centrally, not on a per-package basis: https://wiki.debian.org/AppStream
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #120: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #185: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #168: STILL FAILING in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #276: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/276/
<maxyz> valorie: Is there anything in particular that you want me to look at to merge in the Debian packages?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #121: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdeplasma-addons/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #186: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #277: STILL FAILING in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/277/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #169: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2049: SUCCESS in 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2049/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2049: SUCCESS in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2049/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tomazcanabrava> I do t really mind it as Firefox comes by default anywhere
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2049: SUCCESS in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2049/
<blaze> https://security-tracker.debian.org/tracker/CVE-2018-6791
<ubottu> An issue was discovered in soliduiserver/deviceserviceaction.cpp in KDE Plasma Workspace before 5.12.0. When a vfat thumbdrive that contains `` or $() in its volume label is plugged in and mounted through the device notifier, it's interpreted as a shell command, leading to a possibility of arbitrary command execution. An example of an offending volume label is "$(touch b)" -- t... (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2018-6791)
<blaze> patch is really trivial and simple
<blaze> https://cgit.kde.org/plasma-workspace.git/commit/?id=f32002ce50edc3891f1fa41173132c820b917d57
<blaze> the worst part here is that kde4 in trusty needs to be patched too, I guess
<blaze> acheronuk: what do you think?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkscreen build #152: FIXED in 8 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkscreen/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libkscreen build #70: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libkscreen/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdelibs4support build #137: FAILURE in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdelibs4support/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_libkscreen build #60: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_libkscreen/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libkscreen build #520: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libkscreen/520/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_libkscreen build #204: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_libkscreen/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkscreen build #44: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkscreen/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #49: STILL FAILING in 6 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #437: FAILURE in 8 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/437/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdelibs4support build #138: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdelibs4support/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #50: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker build #44: STILL FAILING in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkscreen build #45: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkscreen/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker build #45: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #438: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/438/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdenlive build #597: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdenlive/597/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdenlive build #71: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdenlive/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #71: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkscreen build #46: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkscreen/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #48: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksysguard build #43: STILL FAILING in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksysguard/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksysguard build #496: STILL FAILING in 8 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksysguard/496/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #439: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/439/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdelibs4support build #139: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdelibs4support/139/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @blaze, Assume I automatically call dibs on all KDE CVEs
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> :P
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I'll take care of it this afternoon (US time)
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I mean, unless you want to do it yourself :D
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> But security stuff is not something any of us can Just Upload, we need to file a bug with the CVE info, attach a debdiff following the standards, and test it
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> I've done it a handful of times before, which is why I suggested I do it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksysguard build #44: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksysguard/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support build #440: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdelibs4support/440/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_libksysguard build #497: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_libksysguard/497/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdelibs4support build #140: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdelibs4support/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #170: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker build #466: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker/466/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #171: STILL FAILING in 3 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker build #467: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kscreenlocker/467/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksysguard build #45: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksysguard/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #51: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #278: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #279: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreenlocker build #186: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreenlocker/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets build #470: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets/470/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #482: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/482/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktextwidgets build #99: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktextwidgets/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifications build #138: FAILURE in 4 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifications/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets build #471: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_ktextwidgets/471/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_knotifications build #483: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_knotifications/483/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #99: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/99/
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTun> oh wow that issue is SUPER specific. I like these kinds of security issues where they are incredibly unlikely . . . sigh Meltdown Spectre sigh
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTun> I am making a video about  product that I need to demo some distros. I am going to use Kubuntu as one of the distros. … Should I use 17.10 with Backports for 5.12. Or 18.04 Daily with the dark breeze testing stuff? … If the Dark Breeze stuff is staying then I'd vote for that because it would be eye catching :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> I would say 18.04, as all the plasma 5.12 bits should have landed there now
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTun> nice :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTun> any feedback regarding the breeze dark panel?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @MichaelTun, nothing recent, after intial change. so I would guess it is the new norm
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTun> OH YEA!
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTun> can we change some defaults too like double click instead of single click because 90% of people hate that? :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTun> oh and how about Application Name by default in Kickoff rather than description first because "what the, really?"
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @MichaelTun, that is on my scribbled list of small tweaks to maybe make. need to work out what rc file saves that
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Yes, I really like the new Dark Theme, so +1 from me
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTun> @Sick_Rimmit, Oh yea!
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @MichaelTun, can argue that one both ways. not sure
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> 5 min screenlocker timeout is also an annoying one!
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTun> @acheronuk, default expectation should be met imo so people have to edit as little as possible. That is the normal in every operating system but for some reason Plasma skips it. … GNOME being the only exception with their silliness
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTun> @acheronuk, I agree. 20 minutes please
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTun> I would turn it off entirely but that might be a bit too much :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> but businesses/edu with workstations might find that annying if it goes. as it's handy for workstation security
<blaze> There's a desktop popup menu with apps, and it contains application descriptions instead of names, I really hate this
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> maybe 10 mins
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTun> completely agree Blaze. I dont think that is changeable either
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTun> @acheronuk, that's fair
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> anyone know what windows defaults to if auto-lock is on?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> last time I used that was on Windows NT
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTun> I can test that if you want. I have a VM with 10 on it. I never use it but meh I can set it up again
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTun> actually check this out, https://developer.microsoft.com/en-us/microsoft-edge/tools/vms/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> yeah, have tried them in the past
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> I think 15 mins
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> the 5 mins really annoys me in VM testing, as the thing keeps locking if I forget to change it
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTun> @acheronuk, exact same. I think 15 would be a good compromise of not too long but not too short. … does it take into consideration like video playback to not lock like on youtube videos?
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> @acheronuk, You would make me the happiest person alive for 5 minutes if we changed that default in Kubuntu!
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTun> :) I know it would be hard to change that in Plasma directly but if Kubuntu did it then it becomes the go to for new users imo
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTun> well not just that change . . . all of these changes.
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> yuuuuup
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> You should check out some of the recent tasks on https://phabricator.kde.org/project/view/214/ :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTun> oh phab has kanban? nice
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTun> Here is all the feedback I get from people when I praise Plasma. "It's so freaking complicated and overwhelming" … The slogan is "Simple by Default" . . . but it isn't because that implies they shouldn't have to change any defaults yet there are dozens that have to be changed and thus forces new people into all the customizations rather than letting them explore later on
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTun> if Kubuntu offered a true simple default setup then I would not hesitate to suggest it to new users
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> That's my hope :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> https://phabricator.kde.org/T7928
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> I really do need to spend a few days on the kubuntu-settings package. It needs ripping apart, and putting back together, which has been on the todo for 2 releases now!
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> always seems to be something else......
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> Are Bionic images ready for testing on bare metal hardware?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @nggraham, we have daily images: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> cool, I'll see if I can start testing those
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTun> ok so I am going to make that list for quick updates that will improve Kubuntu default usability imo. … I will also give reasons why :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> yes please
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> that would be very valuable
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> we really want to polish 18.04 to a mirror sheen
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTun> fantastic to know. Honestly I have been wanting to suggest this stuff like the breeze dark theme hybrid for years but I just didnt expect people to listen because who am I right . . . now that I know you guys will listen I am kicking myself for waiting so long
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> (Photo, 655x436) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/c5s09AwI/file_4333.jpg
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @MichaelTun @nggraham turning of the "press and hold" to move/edit widgets might also be nice
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> as above
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTun> does that allow just simple moving by click and drag?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> having to press and hold rather than just hover, is NOT intuitive
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTun> if that makes it easier to see the how then YES I agree
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTun> I dont use widgets so never noticed but yea that would be much better than having to wait for something you dont know even exists :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> well, it makes the control bar appear when you hover over the widget
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> you still can't move the widget itself with a simple drag
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> But it does make the controls and the move UI more discoverable, so +1
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> dragging in the control bar moves it
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> I would be in favor of improving this UI upstream too
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> it's still not mszing even with that setting unchecked
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> no, it's not
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTun> it would be better to just move them via the empty space but thats not really intuitive either to be honest
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> I think it would be better to move them by simple drag IMHO. On the desktop, that's really the most expected behavior
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTun> the widgets that have no background at all aren't obvious to move unless click and drag worked but what about widgets that have click interactive features . .. that could get messy
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> true
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> IIRC Linux Mint has interactive desktop widgets that you just drag to move, and that works fine for them
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTun> never used their "desklets" either so cant comment there . . . if a simple drag and drop were possible then that would be awesome
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> that would be sensible. I think it's what people try at first, then get a bit perplexed
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTun> a quick compromise until then would be to disable the clic and wait
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> let me file an upstream request
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTun> nice
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> @MichaelTun, +1, yeah
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=390086
<ubottu> KDE bug 390086 in general "Option to move widgets via simple drag-and-drop anywhere on the widget" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> subbed
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> we have a month to beta 1. lets try to get as many as possible of these UI improvement in for that
<IrcsomeBot1> <MichaelTun> that would be great . . . that is the first time nomral-ish users will test it anyway
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> exactly
<IrcsomeBot1> <nggraham> Is this still a thing? http://kubuntu.emerge-open.com/buy
<IrcsomeBot1> <nauticalnexus> Emerge makes me think of Gentoo.
<IrcsomeBot1> <nauticalnexus> :(
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktextwidgets build #100: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktextwidgets/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifications build #139: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifications/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #100: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #412: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/412/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #96: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #125: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #69: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #453: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/453/
<valorie> maxyz: thanks for asking! I hope we'll have some requests for you soon
<valorie> hope hope hope I've talked falkon devels into a release soon
<valorie> @nggraham -- we don't know about emerge open
<valorie> sad but true
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #250: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #203: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #268: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #61: FAILURE in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #97: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/97/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> we gained a new tester for bionic https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/7w1041/kubuntu_backport_ppa_error/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> lol
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> "Well, I guess I'm on Bionic Beaver. Not sure how that happened. I had Bionic beaver Gnome edition installed, and then re-installed for plain Kubuntu. I may have grabbed the wrong image. It's been stable as hell though. Guess that sorts out the problem."
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> :D
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace build #413: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_plasma-workspace/413/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kdepim-addons build #126: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kdepim-addons/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #70: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons build #454: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdepim-addons/454/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-02-09
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #94: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #251: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/251/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #204: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/204/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #269: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/269/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #62: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #280: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/280/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #172: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #98: STILL FAILING in 4 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #173: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kholidays build #162: STILL FAILING in 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kholidays/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #281: STILL FAILING in 7 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/281/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kholidays build #163: STILL FAILING in 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kholidays/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio build #163: STILL FAILING in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio build #164: STILL FAILING in 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker build #46: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreenlocker/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #95: FIXED in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #583: STILL FAILING in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/583/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #584: STILL FAILING in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/584/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdepim-addons build #71: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdepim-addons/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #101: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifications build #67: FIXED in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifications/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #19: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kholidays build #76: UNSTABLE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kholidays/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2050: SUCCESS in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2050/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2050: SUCCESS in 1 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2050/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2050: SUCCESS in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2050/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #69: FAILURE in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #70: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/70/
<MCJNHJgenuine> ██╗██████╗  ██████╗   ███████╗██╗   ██╗██████╗ ███████╗██████╗ ███╗   ██╗███████╗████████╗███████╗    ██████╗ ██████╗  ██████╗
<MCJNHJgenuine> ██╗██████╗  ██████╗   ███████╗██╗   ██╗██████╗ ███████╗██████╗ ███╗   ██╗███████╗████████╗███████╗    ██████╗ ██████╗  ██████╗
<MCJNHJgenuine> ██║██╔══██╗██╔════╝   ██╔════╝██║   ██║██╔══██╗██╔════╝██╔══██╗████╗  ██║██╔════╝╚══██╔══╝██╔════╝   ██╔═══██╗██╔══██╗██╔════╝
<MCJNHJgenuine> ██║██╔══██╗██╔════╝   ██╔════╝██║   ██║██╔══██╗██╔════╝██╔══██╗████╗  ██║██╔════╝╚══██╔══╝██╔════╝   ██╔═══██╗██╔══██╗██╔════╝
<MCJNHJgenuine> ██║██████╔╝██║        ███████╗██║   ██║██████╔╝█████╗  ██████╔╝██╔██╗ ██║█████╗     ██║   ███████╗   ██║   ██║██████╔╝██║  ███╗
<MCJNHJgenuine> ██║██████╔╝██║        ███████╗██║   ██║██████╔╝█████╗  ██████╔╝██╔██╗ ██║█████╗     ██║   ███████╗   ██║   ██║██████╔╝██║  ███╗
<MCJNHJgenuine> ██║██╔══██╗██║        ╚════██║██║   ██║██╔═══╝ ██╔══╝  ██╔══██╗██║╚██╗██║██╔══╝     ██║   ╚════██║   ██║   ██║██╔══██╗██║   ██║
<MCJNHJgenuine> ██║██╔══██╗██║        ╚════██║██║   ██║██╔═══╝ ██╔══╝  ██╔══██╗██║╚██╗██║██╔══╝     ██║   ╚════██║   ██║   ██║██╔══██╗██║   ██║
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2051: SUCCESS in 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2051/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2051: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2051/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2051: SUCCESS in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2051/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #63: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ark build #64: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ark/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #99: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krfb build #44: UNSTABLE in 1 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krfb/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_cantor build #73: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_cantor/73/
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> https://twitter.com/asknoahshow/status/961313613481783296
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> Vote Neon :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <myfenris> 0/ KDE neon
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #585: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/585/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio build #165: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kio build #586: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kio/586/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio build #166: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdevelop build #74: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdevelop/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling build #188: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Rik Mills: add plasma-active-window-control
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Failed tests:
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- PangeaDPutTest.test_run: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/188/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/PangeaDPutTest/test_run
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- KCIBuilderTest.test_puts_log: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling/188/testReport/junit/junit/(root)/KCIBuilderTest/test_puts_log
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-active-window-control build #1: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-active-window-control/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-active-window-control build #2: ABORTED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-active-window-control/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_krfb build #45: FIXED in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_krfb/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdb build #61: FAILURE in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdb/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-active-window-control build #3: FIXED in 2 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-active-window-control/3/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kproperty build #11: FAILURE in 1 hr 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kproperty/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krfb build #54: FIXED in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krfb/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #71: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kproperty build #12: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kproperty/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdb build #62: STILL FAILING in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdb/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreport build #13: FAILURE in 9 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreport/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdb build #323: FAILURE in 4.2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdb/323/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kdb build #324: FIXED in 9.7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kdb/324/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreport build #14: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreport/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #246: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #177: FAILURE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdb build #63: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdb/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kexi build #12: FAILURE in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kexi/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kdb build #247: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kdb/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdb build #178: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdb/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdb build #68: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdb/68/
#kubuntu-devel 2018-02-10
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kexi build #13: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kexi/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdb build #69: FAILURE in 3 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdb/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdb build #64: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdb/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdb build #70: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdb/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdb build #65: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdb/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #111: SUCCESS in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #111: SUCCESS in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #111: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2052: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2052/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2052: SUCCESS in 1 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2052/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2052: SUCCESS in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2052/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #108 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #108: ABORTED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kproperty build #13: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kproperty/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdb build #66: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdb/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kproperty build #313: FAILURE in 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kproperty/313/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdb build #71: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdb/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kproperty build #314: FIXED in 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kproperty/314/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kholidays build #164: STILL FAILING in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kholidays/164/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kproperty build #46: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kproperty/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kholidays build #165: STILL FAILING in 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kholidays/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kproperty build #14: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kproperty/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kholidays build #77: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kholidays/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreport build #15: STILL FAILING in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreport/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kreport build #36: STILL FAILING in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kreport/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kreport build #326: FAILURE in 5.1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kreport/326/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kreport build #327: FIXED in 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kreport/327/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreport build #16: ABORTED in 5 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreport/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #205: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kholidays build #83: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kholidays/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kholidays build #38: FAILURE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kholidays/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreport build #131: FAILURE in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreport/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kreport build #37: STILL FAILING in 8 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kreport/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreport build #17: STILL FAILING in 7 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreport/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreport build #18: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreport/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kreport build #38: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kreport/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kreport build #132: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kreport/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kreport build #19: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kreport/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kreport build #206: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kreport/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kexi build #14: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kexi/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kreport build #39: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kreport/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #67: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #68: FAILURE in 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #125: FAILURE in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kholidays build #84: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kholidays/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kholidays build #39: STILL FAILING in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kholidays/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kexi build #15: ABORTED in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kexi/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kexi build #16: STILL FAILING in 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kexi/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #173: FAILURE in 3 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kexi build #17: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kexi/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #174: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #69: STILL FAILING in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #126: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #178: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kexi build #18: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kexi/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #68: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #127: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #175: STILL FAILING in 9 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #179: STILL FAILING in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #70: STILL FAILING in 9 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #69: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kexi build #19: STILL FAILING in 8 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kexi/19/
<blaze> tsimonq2: FYI qtwebengine can be built against old qt version, like 5.9.4 against Qt5.9.1, or even 5.10 against 5.9.1
<blaze> it's important because QWE 5.9.1 is insecure, as you said before
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kexi build #319: FAILURE in 4.2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kexi/319/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kexi build #320: FIXED in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kexi/320/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kexi build #20: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kexi/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #128: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #71: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #180: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #70: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #176: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kexi build #21: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kexi/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #72: STILL FAILING in 7 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #129: STILL FAILING in 9 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #181: STILL FAILING in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #177: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #71: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #182: STILL FAILING in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kexi build #22: STILL FAILING in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kexi/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #178: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #73: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #130: STILL FAILING in 9 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #72: STILL FAILING in 7 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #183: STILL FAILING in 7 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_purpose build #128: FAILURE in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_purpose/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_purpose build #182: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_purpose/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #131: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #74: STILL FAILING in 7 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #179: STILL FAILING in 9 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #73: STILL FAILING in 5 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kexi build #23: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kexi/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_purpose build #183: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_purpose/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_purpose build #129: STILL FAILING in 4 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_purpose/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #184: STILL FAILING in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #180: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/180/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #74: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #132: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #75: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #185: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #75: STILL FAILING in 6 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kexi build #24: NOW UNSTABLE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kexi/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #181: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/181/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_purpose build #130: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_purpose/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_purpose build #184: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_purpose/184/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_purpose build #131: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_purpose/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_purpose build #185: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_purpose/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kexi build #326: FAILURE in 3.8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kexi/326/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_kexi build #327: FIXED in 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_kexi/327/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kexi build #182: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kexi/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kexi build #133: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kexi/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kexi build #25: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kexi/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kexi build #76: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kexi/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_unstable_kexi build #186: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_unstable_kexi/186/
<acheronuk> at last!
<acheronuk> kexi is more hassle than it's worth
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project xenial_stable_kexi build #76: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/xenial_stable_kexi/76/
<blaze> still better than qtwebngine, I wish I had a more fast pc for such experiments
<IrcsomeBot1> <tsimonq2> @blaze, Ack
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2053: SUCCESS in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2053/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2053: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2053/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2053: SUCCESS in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2053/
<valorie> I turned off colors in irc so the spammer wouldn't assault my eyes, but now this channel isn't as fun!
#kubuntu-devel 2018-02-11
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_latte-dock build #218: FAILURE in 3.9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_latte-dock/218/
<ahoneybun_> I see your up Simon.
<tsimonq2> Hi.
<ahoneybun_> tsimonq2: morning. (Says this when it's 3am local lol)
<tsimonq2> lol
<ahoneybun_> Eww morning flights.
<tsimonq2> Jeez, lol.
<ahoneybun_> Yea my flight is at 5:30am but I like to be early if possible.
<tsimonq2> Where you flying to/from?
<ahoneybun_> Fort Lauderdale FL to Denver CO. Well Texas as a layover lol.
<tsimonq2> Ah ok
<tsimonq2> Home visiting?
<ahoneybun_> Conference that was in Florida.
<tsimonq2> Ah, ok.
<tsimonq2> Cool.
<ahoneybun_> Yea by the time my flight is I'll be up 24 hours lol.
<tsimonq2> lol
<ahoneybun_> Getting too old for this lol.
<tsimonq2> hahah
<ahoneybun_> Got a Pixel C at least with payments lol.
<tsimonq2> \o/
<ahoneybun_> Two Oreo devices and three devices with Type C.
<ahoneybun_> That charge with it anyway. Lemur has a Type C port for data.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2054: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2054/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2054: SUCCESS in 1 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2054/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2054: SUCCESS in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2054/
<ahoneybun_> https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/7wmyjj/with_the_next_lts_coming_up_very_soon_if_i_want/du2kxew/
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Somone should do a video on that ^^^^ @MichaelTun
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> Oh.......... wait...
<acheronuk> frameworks 5.43 is now in staging ppa. no release announcement so a small chance may be still tarball changes. However, if they are, I will now name them 5.43.0a, and you will get a new upload
<blaze> I must say that sddm 0.17 really rocks
<blaze> my experience with that is better by far
<IrcsomeBot> <acheronuk> nice
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #109 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #109: ABORTED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kunitconversion build #43: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kunitconversion/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifications build #140: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifications/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpackage build #121: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpackage/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjs build #131: FAILURE in 5 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjs/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjs build #67: FAILURE in 5 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjs/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimageformats build #112: FAILURE in 5 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimageformats/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcrash build #182: FAILURE in 5 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcrash/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpackage build #58: FAILURE in 6 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpackage/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcrash build #51: FAILURE in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcrash/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #128: FAILURE in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjobwidgets build #111: FAILURE in 7 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjobwidgets/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpty build #104: FAILURE in 8 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpty/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kunitconversion build #118: FAILURE in 9 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kunitconversion/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #177: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #68: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcompletion build #66: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcompletion/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #61: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-icons build #141: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-icons/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-icons build #50: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-icons/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpackage build #122: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpackage/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kunitconversion build #44: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kunitconversion/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifications build #68: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifications/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimageformats build #67: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimageformats/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifications build #141: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifications/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpty build #69: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpty/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimageformats build #113: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimageformats/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjs build #132: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjs/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcrash build #183: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcrash/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjs build #68: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjs/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcrash build #52: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcrash/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #129: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpackage build #59: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpackage/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjobwidgets build #112: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjobwidgets/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpty build #105: STILL FAILING in 2 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpty/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjsembed build #69: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjsembed/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kunitconversion build #119: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kunitconversion/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjsembed build #53: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjsembed/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #178: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #69: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-icons build #142: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-icons/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcompletion build #67: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcompletion/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-icons build #51: STILL FAILING in 3 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-icons/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #62: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifications build #69: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifications/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimageformats build #68: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimageformats/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpeople build #80: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpeople/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #57: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kemoticons build #64: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kemoticons/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpty build #70: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpty/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kauth build #97: FAILURE in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kauth/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kauth build #62: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kauth/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesu build #23: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesu/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjsembed build #70: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjsembed/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjsembed build #54: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjsembed/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpeople build #81: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpeople/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #58: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kemoticons build #65: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kemoticons/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kauth build #63: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kauth/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesu build #24: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesu/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kauth build #98: STILL FAILING in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kauth/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #40: FAILURE in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #59: FAILURE in 3 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #37: FAILURE in 3 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #72: FAILURE in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kded build #48: FAILURE in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kded/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_purpose build #14: FAILURE in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_purpose/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #44: FAILURE in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #68: FAILURE in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #55: FAILURE in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #60: FAILURE in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #77: FAILURE in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khtml build #79: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khtml/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross build #78: FAILURE in 5 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #73: FAILURE in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #57: FAILURE in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #41: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #38: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #60: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kded build #49: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kded/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_purpose build #186: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_purpose/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities build #99: FAILURE in 2 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #73: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_purpose build #15: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_purpose/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #56: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #69: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #61: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_frameworkintegration build #116: FAILURE in 3 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_frameworkintegration/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #78: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kded build #104: STILL FAILING in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kded/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifyconfig build #124: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifyconfig/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpeople build #109: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpeople/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmediaplayer build #80: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmediaplayer/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #112: FAILURE in 4 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_purpose build #100: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_purpose/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #168: FAILURE in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #45: STILL FAILING in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #85: FAILURE in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kross build #108: FAILURE in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kross/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #131: FAILURE in 5 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesu build #87: FAILURE in 5 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesu/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kemoticons build #89: FAILURE in 5 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kemoticons/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khtml build #118: FAILURE in 5 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khtml/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #158: FAILURE in 5 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/158/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross build #79: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #58: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinit build #57: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinit/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #74: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khtml build #80: STILL FAILING in 6 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khtml/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities build #27: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdewebkit build #50: FAILURE in 3 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdewebkit/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kirigami2 build #65: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kirigami2/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities build #100: STILL FAILING in 3 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_purpose build #187: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_purpose/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kded build #105: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kded/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_frameworkintegration build #117: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_frameworkintegration/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifyconfig build #125: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifyconfig/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpeople build #110: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpeople/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #113: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmediaplayer build #81: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmediaplayer/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_purpose build #101: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_purpose/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #86: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kross build #109: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kross/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #132: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #169: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesu build #88: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesu/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kemoticons build #90: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kemoticons/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #159: STILL FAILING in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khtml build #119: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khtml/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities-stats build #111: FAILURE in 3 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities-stats/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #150: FAILURE in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinit build #58: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinit/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities build #28: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdewebkit build #51: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdewebkit/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kinit build #102: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kinit/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krunner build #101: FAILURE in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krunner/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdewebkit build #97: FAILURE in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdewebkit/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcmutils build #57: FAILURE in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcmutils/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kirigami2 build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kirigami2/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #52: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #151: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #68: FAILURE in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdewebkit build #98: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdewebkit/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krunner build #102: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krunner/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kinit build #103: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kinit/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities-stats build #112: STILL FAILING in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities-stats/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcmutils build #58: STILL FAILING in 1 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcmutils/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdelibs4support build #141: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdelibs4support/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #53: STILL FAILING in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcmutils build #85: FAILURE in 3 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcmutils/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kirigami2 build #187: FAILURE in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kirigami2/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #60: FAILURE in 4 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kholidays build #78: FAILURE in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kholidays/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #69: STILL FAILING in 2 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdelibs4support build #142: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdelibs4support/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kirigami2 build #188: STILL FAILING in 3 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kirigami2/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcmutils build #86: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcmutils/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kholidays build #147: FAILURE in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kholidays/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #61: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kholidays build #79: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kholidays/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeclarative build #136: FAILURE in 2 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeclarative/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kparts build #53: FAILURE in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kparts/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #47: FAILURE in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kholidays build #148: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kholidays/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeclarative build #137: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeclarative/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kparts build #83: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kparts/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #48: STILL FAILING in 3 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kparts build #54: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kparts/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kparts build #84: STILL FAILING in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kparts/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwallet build #87: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwallet/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbookmarks build #107: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbookmarks/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwallet build #88: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwallet/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbookmarks build #108: STILL FAILING in 3 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbookmarks/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbookmarks build #46: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbookmarks/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet build #53: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kglobalaccel build #94: FAILURE in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kglobalaccel/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet build #54: STILL FAILING in 3 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbookmarks build #47: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbookmarks/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kglobalaccel build #95: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kglobalaccel/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #72: FAILURE in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #73: STILL FAILING in 2 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio build #167: STILL FAILING in 3 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio build #168: STILL FAILING in 1 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio/168/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlgui build #89: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlgui/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlgui build #90: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlgui/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktextwidgets build #101: FIXED in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktextwidgets/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #174: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #175: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #61: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-notes build #94: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-notes/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #74: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross build #80: STILL FAILING in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-search build #154: STILL FAILING in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-search/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khtml build #81: STILL FAILING in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khtml/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kholidays build #149: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kholidays/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #57: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #46: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/46/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #138: STILL FAILING in 6 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #79: STILL FAILING in 6 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #107: STILL FAILING in 6 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #97: STILL FAILING in 7 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #111: STILL FAILING in 7 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #128: STILL FAILING in 8 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #169: STILL FAILING in 8 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #114: STILL FAILING in 8 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksmtp build #37: STILL FAILING in 8 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksmtp/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgapi build #109: STILL FAILING in 8 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgapi/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmbox build #60: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmbox/60/
<vip> hi there, any fix for slow wheel scrolling like on https://youtu.be/XzoOdIbWcj8?t=181 ?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kded build #50: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kded/50/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_powerdevil build #124: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_powerdevil/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities-stats build #113: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities-stats/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmediaplayer build #82: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmediaplayer/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_baloo-widgets build #71: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_baloo-widgets/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khotkeys build #113: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khotkeys/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #270: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/270/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #70: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #174: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/174/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> @acheronuk, :)
<IrcsomeBot> <tomazcanabrava> libinput is broken for so long
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimap build #120: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimap/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-vault build #39: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-vault/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #111: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #271: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #176: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_purpose build #16: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_purpose/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities build #29: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #75: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #135: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #59: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #39: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze build #120: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze/120/
<vip> it drives me crazy ;)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-notes build #95: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-notes/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khtml build #82: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khtml/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kholidays build #150: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kholidays/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #75: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #58: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/58/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kscreen build #104: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kscreen/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kimageformats build #114: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kimageformats/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #139: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimageformats build #69: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimageformats/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-search build #155: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-search/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #62: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_smb4k build #165: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_smb4k/165/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross build #81: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #112: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #47: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/47/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #160: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #108: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #115: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksmtp build #38: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksmtp/38/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #170: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgapi build #110: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgapi/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmbox build #61: STILL FAILING in 8 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmbox/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #80: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #129: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #98: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kded build #51: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kded/51/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities-stats build #114: STILL FAILING in 7 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities-stats/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_powerdevil build #125: STILL FAILING in 8 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_powerdevil/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_baloo-widgets build #72: STILL FAILING in 6 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_baloo-widgets/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khotkeys build #114: STILL FAILING in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khotkeys/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #71: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #175: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmediaplayer build #83: STILL FAILING in 8 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmediaplayer/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-vault build #40: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-vault/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #112: STILL FAILING in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_purpose build #17: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_purpose/17/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> ok I used to be somewhat annoyed by Discover . . . now I kind of hate it. … so I just had a very weird experience with Discover. I hadn't update to 5.12 on one of my computers so I chose to do so. Discover immediately crashed on me but when I went to update again it said that I had 5.12 and nothing needed updating. … I disagree with that assessment considering it is unlikely that 300 packages would update in 10 seconds. â
<IrcsomeBot> everything as updated even though none of it has. Vivaldi claims to be 1.14 but I tried to use a feature that was introduced in 1.14 and it doesn't exist so not like 1.14
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimap build #121: STILL FAILING in 7 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimap/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #271: STILL FAILING in 9 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/271/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdewebkit build #52: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdewebkit/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #60: STILL FAILING in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #177: STILL FAILING in 8 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze build #121: STILL FAILING in 6 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities build #30: STILL FAILING in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #136: STILL FAILING in 7 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_babe build #1: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_babe/1/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #131: STILL FAILING in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_purpose build #188: STILL FAILING in 2 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_purpose/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-icons build #52: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-icons/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #132: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjsembed build #55: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjsembed/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #196: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kunitconversion build #45: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kunitconversion/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesu build #25: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesu/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpeople build #82: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpeople/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpeople build #111: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpeople/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo-widgets build #174: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo-widgets/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_breeze-icons build #143: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_breeze-icons/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kemoticons build #66: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kemoticons/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kirigami2 build #67: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kirigami2/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #272: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #205: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #94: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #98: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #187: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #125: STILL FAILING in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #143: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #161: STILL FAILING in 8 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #42: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_purpose build #102: STILL FAILING in 7 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_purpose/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdewebkit build #53: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdewebkit/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #216: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/216/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #219: STILL FAILING in 5 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_purpose build #189: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_purpose/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #133: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #132: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kirigami2 build #68: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kirigami2/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #206: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #144: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #188: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #76: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #126: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #95: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #99: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_purpose build #103: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_purpose/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #43: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kross build #110: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kross/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #220: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #217: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khtml build #120: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khtml/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #70: STILL FAILING in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #127: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcmutils build #59: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcmutils/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #233: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_babe build #2: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_babe/2/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kstars build #256: STILL UNSTABLE in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kstars/256/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinit build #59: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinit/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjs build #69: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjs/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpty build #71: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpty/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kross build #111: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kross/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kparts build #55: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kparts/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #40: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khtml build #121: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khtml/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #71: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #128: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #54: STILL FAILING in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #133: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifyconfig build #126: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifyconfig/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krunner build #103: STILL FAILING in 6 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krunner/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #170: STILL FAILING in 7 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #160: STILL FAILING in 9 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #183: STILL FAILING in 9 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #234: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/234/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #55: STILL FAILING in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krunner build #104: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krunner/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcmutils build #60: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcmutils/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kholidays build #80: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kholidays/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #63: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #161: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #184: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kded build #106: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kded/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #87: STILL FAILING in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifyconfig build #127: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifyconfig/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #134: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjs build #133: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjs/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_frameworkintegration build #118: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_frameworkintegration/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities build #101: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kholidays build #81: STILL FAILING in 8 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kholidays/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kded build #107: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kded/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_frameworkintegration build #119: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_frameworkintegration/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #88: STILL FAILING in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities build #102: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kunitconversion build #120: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kunitconversion/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesu build #89: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesu/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kemoticons build #91: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kemoticons/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_baloo build #171: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_baloo/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #49: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/49/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kirigami2 build #189: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kirigami2/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdewebkit build #99: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdewebkit/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjsembed build #71: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjsembed/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kinit build #104: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kinit/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kfilemetadata build #130: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kfilemetadata/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #70: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcompletion build #68: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcompletion/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcmutils build #87: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcmutils/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpty build #106: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpty/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kauth build #64: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kauth/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpackage build #60: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpackage/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kirigami2 build #190: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kirigami2/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdewebkit build #100: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdewebkit/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcrash build #53: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcrash/53/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifications build #70: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifications/70/
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> @MichaelTun, I wouldn't use Discover 5.11 for anything unfortunately. 5.12 is much more usable and less crashy
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> [FYI I am one of the discover developers, and I have a very thick skin so please don't feel the need to censor yourself]
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> We know that it has a lot of problems, and we're working on them. Bug reports are always appreciated, and they are actively triaged and worked on
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> Honestly it's a terrible thing to be default if one of the devs says they wouldn't use it
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I wouldn't use 5.11 :)
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> I joined during the middle of the 5.12 release cycle partially because I saw how rough it still was, and I wanted to help out
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> That's good. My point relates to the entire life span. It's been included for many releases and honestly that's dumb
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> well, let's improve it! What are your biggest pain points and frustrations?
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> Lol I'd go with it breaking the entire update but pretending it worked lol
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> Outside of that, the interface is mobile design only with compensation for desktop usage. Mobile consideration is great, the only focus is bad
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> yup, strongly agree
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Not being the *lead* developer, I'm afraid there's only a limited amount I can do on that front though
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> we're making progress though. See for example https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=390154
<ubottu> KDE bug 390154 in discover "Settings page list items should follow Kirigami HIG and use a a desktop UI metaphor when not in mobile mode" [Normal,Confirmed]
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> I'm a designer and would be happy to help if possible. … It has a very weird UX design to be honest. … It small screens it works fine with the of to the side menus. However at desktop sizes it looks like a website that only cares about visuals. The headers for example do nothing but waste space with mostly irrelevant photos
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> all common complaints
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> if it were up to me, I'd have them all fixed in a week FYI
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> that's https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=385973
<ubottu> KDE bug 385973 in discover "Top 1/4 of app window is wasted space on Home, Browse, and Search Results screens" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Hi Nate
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> QQ regarding some of discover's listings... If I search apt list for wine, i see the following version http://paste.ubuntu.com/=CgSpVNkMVS/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> but discover only shows 2 of these.  Is this part of the missing meta data you mentioned on your blog?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> are you using Kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> yes
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> on 17.10, with Discover 5.12, this is what I see
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> (Photo, 1052x1178) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/kwcP5wsR/file_4533.jpg
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> what version of Kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 17.10 and 18.04 with landing and backports enabled
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> hmm
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> My discover screen matches yours.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> ok, so what are you expecting to see what you don't see?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> check "apt list wine*" on the command line.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Discover isn't a package manager, it's an "app store"
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> it only shows packages that have AppStream metadata and present themselves as apps
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> understood.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> theoretically, installing the wine app from Discover should automatically pullin the necessary dependencies
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> is that not happening?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I was expecting to see wine-staging, wine development, wine1.6, wine32 and wine64
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Discover works fine for the listed packages, it just that the pack list is not complete.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> keep in mind Discover's target user: regular people who don't understand package management
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> are you missing some functionality? If you install Wine from Discover, does it not install the correct packages or something?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> basically it is trying to abstract away the underlying packages. If it does that correctly, then you shouldn't actually need to care what packages are getting installed under the hood. If it's failing at that, there's a bug that needs fixing
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Understood. but if I recommend to a new user to install wine64 or wine64-development to run their favorite win game.  They would not know it exist if they use discover.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> you wouldn't recommend to a new user that they install "wine64" or "wine64-development"
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> you would recommend just "Wine"
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> and then they would search for WINE in Discover, find it, and install it
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Currently, wine-staging is the only version of wine that will run Starcraft-remastered, but that never makes the list (even when the ppa is installed).  Granted, if they know about ppa, they probably don't need to use discover.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> there ya go :)
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I was just curious if I need to try to fix the other wine package meta data lists to enable them inside discover.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> it sounds like the root cause is that your friend needs to use bleeding-edge development-quality software as a hackaround to play a non-Linux game
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> this is not exactly Discover's target audience :)
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> that's always gonna be a tough use case to adequately support
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> This is not a new issues, this happened in plasma4 with the software center.  I found it slightly confusing the 1st time I saw the discrepency, and thus avoided the sw store/discover ever since.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdelibs4support build #143: STILL FAILING in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdelibs4support/143/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> So now when I introduce people to KDE, I let them know up front that Discover does not contain the comlete list of packages and the the "scary" command line (or other package manager) may be necessary.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Sound like the limited list is intentional as opposed to a meta data config.  I would be happy to attempt to fix/update if that is all that's needed.
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> yeah, if there's an app that should be presented as an app, then getting it some AppStream metadata will make it show up in Discover
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> See https://pointieststick.wordpress.com/2018/01/27/how-to-make-an-app-look-good-in-discover/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> BTW, are you using specticle for your window snapshots?
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> yep
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> Spectacle has a lot of really nice improvements for 18.04 FYI
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeclarative build #138: FIXED in 1 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeclarative/138/
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> Good to hear.  I use Greenshot at work (excellent open source tool for windows) and I would like to see many of it's features in spectacle....
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> time to file some bug/feature reports... :)
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> great! They are actively triaged FYI
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_babe build #3: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_babe/3/
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> muon is deprecated right? … https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/muon
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #59: FIXED in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knewstuff build #152: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knewstuff/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdelibs4support build #144: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdelibs4support/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-framework build #176: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-framework/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #252: STILL FAILING in 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/252/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #253: STILL FAILING in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/253/
<IrcsomeBot> <nggraham> yeah
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTun> that is what I thought ok cool
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet build #55: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet/55/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbookmarks build #48: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbookmarks/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_babe build #4: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_babe/4/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #235: STILL FAILING in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-workspace build #236: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-workspace/236/
<DarinMiller> Not sure if anyone has seen this issue, but after recent updates, I could not connect to the internet.   Ping'ing external IP's produced this message: Temporary failure in name resolution
<DarinMiller> I fixed it by running: sudo dpkg-reconfigure resolvconf
<DarinMiller> the reconfigure changed the order of nameserver and dns search in my /etc/resolv.conf (nameserver should be 1st) and apparently order matters.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcrash build #184: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcrash/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_knotifications build #142: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_knotifications/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #74: FIXED in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kjobwidgets build #113: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kjobwidgets/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kpackage build #123: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kpackage/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kauth build #99: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kauth/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kcompletion build #179: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kcompletion/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_purpose build #18: STILL FAILING in 7 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_purpose/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kholidays build #82: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kholidays/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #74: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kglobalaccel build #96: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kglobalaccel/96/
<DarinMiller> After further thought, I don't think /etc/resolv.conf issue was due to updates, but rather a Cisco vpn connection that was not cooperative during shutdown.
<ahoneybun_> Makes more sense.
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kholidays build #83: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kholidays/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_purpose build #19: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_purpose/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #44: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross build #82: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #63: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #62: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #61: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwallet build #89: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwallet/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #75: STILL FAILING in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #59: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #76: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #72: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kbookmarks build #109: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kbookmarks/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #81: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #72: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kded build #52: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kded/52/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #48: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/48/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #62: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khtml build #83: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khtml/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_purpose build #20: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_purpose/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_babe build #5: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_babe/5/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kscreen build #109: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kscreen/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kio build #169: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kio/169/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdewebkit build #54: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdewebkit/54/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksmtp build #39: STILL FAILING in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksmtp/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities build #31: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_purpose build #21: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_purpose/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_purpose build #104: STILL FAILING in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_purpose/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kded build #108: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kded/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kparts build #85: FIXED in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kparts/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksmtp build #40: STILL FAILING in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksmtp/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-notes build #96: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-notes/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmbox build #62: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmbox/62/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #113: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgapi build #111: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgapi/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimap build #122: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimap/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kholidays build #151: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kholidays/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_baloo-widgets build #73: STILL FAILING in 4 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_baloo-widgets/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #99: STILL FAILING in 6 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #171: STILL FAILING in 6 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_purpose build #105: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_purpose/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmbox build #63: STILL FAILING in 3 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmbox/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #116: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_frameworkintegration build #120: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_frameworkintegration/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-notes build #97: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-notes/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kblog build #114: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kblog/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_libkgapi build #112: STILL FAILING in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_libkgapi/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_purpose build #190: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_purpose/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities build #103: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kholidays build #152: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kholidays/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_baloo-widgets build #74: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_baloo-widgets/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kimap build #123: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kimap/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-contacts build #172: STILL FAILING in 6 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-contacts/172/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kcalutils build #100: STILL FAILING in 7 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kcalutils/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-vault build #41: STILL FAILING in 6 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-vault/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_babe build #6: STILL FAILING in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_babe/6/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-search build #156: STILL FAILING in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-search/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #113: STILL FAILING in 7 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #235: STILL FAILING in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/235/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze build #122: STILL FAILING in 8 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kirigami2 build #69: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kirigami2/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kross build #112: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kross/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmediaplayer build #84: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmediaplayer/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_ktexteditor build #162: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_ktexteditor/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khtml build #122: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khtml/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #140: STILL FAILING in 3 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #178: STILL FAILING in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-vault build #42: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-vault/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #162: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #273: STILL FAILING in 6 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_akonadi-search build #157: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_akonadi-search/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_ksysguard build #114: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_ksysguard/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #272: STILL FAILING in 8 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/272/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #56: STILL FAILING in 8 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/56/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_breeze build #123: STILL FAILING in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_breeze/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #207: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/207/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #134: STILL FAILING in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kwin build #236: STILL FAILING in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kwin/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-integration build #130: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-integration/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kactivities-stats build #115: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kactivities-stats/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #189: STILL FAILING in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #100: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #96: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #127: STILL FAILING in 4 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_okular build #141: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_okular/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdevelop build #179: STILL FAILING in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdevelop/179/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_powerdevil build #126: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_powerdevil/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khotkeys build #115: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khotkeys/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #145: STILL FAILING in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #176: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #137: STILL FAILING in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #218: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #221: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/221/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdepim-addons build #208: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdepim-addons/208/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmail build #135: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmail/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmail build #274: STILL FAILING in 6 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmail/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdepim-addons build #273: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdepim-addons/273/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kopete build #163: STILL FAILING in 9 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kopete/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #190: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kdeplasma-addons/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_khotkeys build #101: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_khotkeys/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-integration build #97: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-integration/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_oxygen build #128: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_oxygen/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #57: STILL FAILING in 8 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/57/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_powerdevil build #127: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_powerdevil/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kholidays build #84: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kholidays/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_khotkeys build #116: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_khotkeys/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #129: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_powerdevil build #146: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_powerdevil/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #177: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_oxygen build #138: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_oxygen/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_plasma-desktop build #219: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_plasma-desktop/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-desktop build #222: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-desktop/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #133: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kholidays build #85: STILL FAILING in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kholidays/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kmenuedit build #130: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kmenuedit/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #185: STILL FAILING in 5 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/185/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kmenuedit build #134: STILL FAILING in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kmenuedit/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #76: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_stable_kwin build #186: STILL FAILING in 9 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_stable_kwin/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_krunner build #105: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_krunner/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #89: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kdesignerplugin/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kopete build #77: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kopete/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_kxmlgui build #91: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_kxmlgui/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2055: SUCCESS in 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2055/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2055: SUCCESS in 1 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2055/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2055: SUCCESS in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2055/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project artful_unstable_plasma-workspace build #254: STILL FAILING in 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/artful_unstable_plasma-workspace/254/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-02-04
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_print-manager build #184: FAILURE in 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_print-manager/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_print-manager build #29: FAILURE in 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_print-manager/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_print-manager build #118: FAILURE in 1 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_print-manager/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_print-manager build #130: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_print-manager/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_print-manager build #87: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_print-manager/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2764: SUCCESS in 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2764/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2764: SUCCESS in 1 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2764/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2764: SUCCESS in 4 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2764/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2765: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2765/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2765: SUCCESS in 1 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2765/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2765: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2765/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-02-05
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2766: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2766/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2766: SUCCESS in 1 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2766/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2766: SUCCESS in 4 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2766/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.2] (20190205.1) has been added
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.2] (20190205.1) has been added
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2767: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2767/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2767: SUCCESS in 1 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2767/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2767: SUCCESS in 4 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2767/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-02-06
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » linode-01 build #152: SUCCESS in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=linode-01/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » master build #152: SUCCESS in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=master/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_tooling_deploy » swy-01 build #152: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_tooling_deploy/label=swy-01/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2768: SUCCESS in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2768/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2768: SUCCESS in 1 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2768/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2768: SUCCESS in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2768/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #32: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kalzium build #31: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kalzium/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_konversation build #20: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_konversation/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kio-extras build #30: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kio-extras/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_k3b build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_k3b/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_qtcurve build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_qtcurve/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdeconnect-kde build #7: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdeconnect-kde/7/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwin build #29: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwin/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kidentitymanagement build #21: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kidentitymanagement/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_messagelib build #26: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_messagelib/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2769: SUCCESS in 1 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2769/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2769: SUCCESS in 1 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2769/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2769: SUCCESS in 4 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2769/
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksane build #95: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksane/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_libksane build #209: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_libksane/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libksane build #132: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libksane/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libksane build #245: FAILURE in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libksane/245/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2770: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2770/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2770: SUCCESS in 1 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2770/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2770: SUCCESS in 4 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2770/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wN7H4dZGwg/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> anyone can advise?
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmail build #290: STILL FAILING in 6 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmail/290/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #146: STILL FAILING in 7 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail build #25: STILL FAILING in 9 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail/25/
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hi you can check if mysql server is running from terminal using mysql command
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Also try ss -l and check there is a service listening on port 3306 … Finally try … systemctl status mysql
<IrcsomeBot> <Sick_Rimmit> Hope that helps
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #304: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-addons/304/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #135: STILL FAILING in 6 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-addons build #30: STILL FAILING in 7 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-addons/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mbox-importer build #171: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mbox-importer/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mbox-importer build #21: FAILURE in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mbox-importer/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akregator build #27: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akregator/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akregator build #246: STILL FAILING in 6 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akregator/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kontact build #25: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kontact/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kontact build #242: FIXED in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kontact/242/
<IrcsomeBot> <myfenris> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Bjzk8R8Rby/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailcommon build #28: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailcommon/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_mailcommon build #217: STILL FAILING in 7 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_mailcommon/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #31: STILL FAILING in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_messagelib build #312: STILL FAILING in 7 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_messagelib/312/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_eventviews build #139: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_eventviews/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #114: STILL FAILING in 5 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #218: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-runtime/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_messagelib build #27: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_messagelib/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-runtime build #29: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-runtime/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs build #161: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdepim-apps-libs/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #24: STILL FAILING in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar/24/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-02-07
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> o/ Rik
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pimcommon build #24: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pimcommon/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pimcommon build #21: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pimcommon/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_pimcommon build #213: FAILURE in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_pimcommon/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pimcommon build #96: FAILURE in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pimcommon/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #72: FAILURE in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_pimcommon build #206: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_pimcommon/206/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kleopatra build #124: FAILURE in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kleopatra/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kleopatra build #109: FAILURE in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kleopatra/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kleopatra build #82: FAILURE in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kleopatra/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kleopatra build #27: FAILURE in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kleopatra/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kleopatra build #237: FAILURE in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kleopatra/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kleopatra build #27: FAILURE in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kleopatra/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-notes build #28: FAILURE in 6 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-notes/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktuberling build #32: FAILURE in 6 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktuberling/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kgamma5 build #29: FAILURE in 6 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kgamma5/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_okteta build #27: FAILURE in 6 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_okteta/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcalutils build #32: FAILURE in 6 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcalutils/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdiagram build #17: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdiagram/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kscreenlocker build #28: FAILURE in 6 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kscreenlocker/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kopete build #23: FAILURE in 6 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kopete/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjumpingcube build #17: FAILURE in 6 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjumpingcube/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ruqola build #23: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ruqola/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libmediawiki build #23: FAILURE in 6 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libmediawiki/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sddm build #24: FAILURE in 6 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sddm/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kqtquickcharts build #27: FAILURE in 6 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kqtquickcharts/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeedu-data build #27: FAILURE in 6 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeedu-data/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmediaplayer build #11: FAILURE in 6 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmediaplayer/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_frameworkintegration build #16: FAILURE in 6 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_frameworkintegration/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kapidox build #25: FAILURE in 6 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kapidox/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kasync build #23: FAILURE in 6 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kasync/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimap2 build #24: FAILURE in 6 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimap2/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkcompactdisc build #27: FAILURE in 6 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkcompactdisc/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze-grub build #29: FAILURE in 6 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze-grub/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kscd build #23: FAILURE in 6 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kscd/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_amarok build #22: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_amarok/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_telegram-qt build #23: FAILURE in 6 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_telegram-qt/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #30: FAILURE in 6 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdav2 build #23: FAILURE in 6 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdav2/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #29: FAILURE in 6 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze-plymouth/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_isoimagewriter build #23: FAILURE in 6 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_isoimagewriter/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwallet-pam build #29: FAILURE in 6 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwallet-pam/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_distro-release-notifier build #23: FAILURE in 6 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_distro-release-notifier/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_babe build #23: FAILURE in 6 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_babe/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension build #28: FAILURE in 6 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_signon-kwallet-extension/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_analitza build #29: FAILURE in 6 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_analitza/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdecoration build #28: FAILURE in 6 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdecoration/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimageformats build #16: FAILURE in 6 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimageformats/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjsembed build #30: FAILURE in 6 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjsembed/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_bluez-qt build #20: FAILURE in 6 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_bluez-qt/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwayland-integration build #29: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwayland-integration/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpeople build #24: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpeople/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkomparediff2 build #28: FAILURE in 6 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkomparediff2/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #21: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkexiv2 build #27: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkexiv2/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #26: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_modemmanager-qt/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_muon build #23: FAILURE in 6 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_muon/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knetwalk build #32: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knetwalk/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kreversi build #21: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kreversi/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kproperty build #25: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kproperty/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_minuet build #28: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_minuet/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_poxml build #29: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_poxml/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkdcraw build #27: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkdcraw/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kaffeine build #24: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kaffeine/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmousetool build #27: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmousetool/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcharselect build #28: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcharselect/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kbruch build #28: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kbruch/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_latte-dock build #28: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_latte-dock/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #30: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdebugsettings build #28: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdebugsettings/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdb build #26: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdb/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_dragon build #28: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_dragon/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #23: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #28: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmouth build #27: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmouth/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_systemdgenie build #23: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_systemdgenie/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcolorchooser build #28: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcolorchooser/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksudoku build #31: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksudoku/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kigo build #30: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kigo/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksquares build #19: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksquares/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krdc build #29: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krdc/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_blinken build #28: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_blinken/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #29: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_gcompris build #23: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_gcompris/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #39: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/39/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_klettres build #28: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_klettres/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kspaceduel build #27: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kspaceduel/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krusader build #23: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krusader/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksshaskpass build #29: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksshaskpass/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-vault build #30: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-vault/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_cervisia build #28: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_cervisia/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kteatime build #29: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kteatime/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #30: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kontactinterface build #28: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kontactinterface/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #28: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-active-window-control build #23: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-active-window-control/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #24: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_lskat build #21: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_lskat/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_rsibreak build #23: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_rsibreak/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ffmpegthumbs build #29: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ffmpegthumbs/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kubrick build #28: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kubrick/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwrited build #29: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwrited/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfourinline build #26: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfourinline/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kajongg build #32: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kajongg/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-approver build #27: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-approver/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #29: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kde-gtk-config/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkipi build #18: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkipi/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_rocs build #30: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_rocs/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmag build #30: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmag/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knavalbattle build #22: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knavalbattle/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_killbots build #29: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_killbots/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcachegrind build #28: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcachegrind/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_milou build #30: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_milou/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khelpcenter build #28: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khelpcenter/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksystemlog build #28: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksystemlog/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kturtle build #25: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kturtle/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio-stash build #23: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio-stash/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_artikulate build #27: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_artikulate/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdf build #29: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdf/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #26: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimagemapeditor/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sddm-kcm build #29: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sddm-kcm/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kapman build #31: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kapman/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_yakuake build #23: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_yakuake/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konsole build #28: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konsole/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves build #29: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdesdk-kioslaves/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_juk build #27: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_juk/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #29: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kaccounts-integration/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kapptemplate build #27: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kapptemplate/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #29: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcalc build #28: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcalc/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #26: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_oxygen-icons5/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfloppy build #28: FAILURE in 6 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfloppy/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmix build #28: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmix/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdav build #20: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdav/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #27: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krita build #25: STILL FAILING in 6 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krita/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_keditbookmarks build #27: FAILURE in 6 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_keditbookmarks/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket build #27: FAILURE in 6 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdegraphics-mobipocket/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konqueror build #30: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konqueror/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-sdk build #31: FAILURE in 6 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-sdk/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpkpass build #24: FAILURE in 6 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpkpass/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kolf build #26: FAILURE in 6 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kolf/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kidentitymanagement build #22: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kidentitymanagement/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kpimtextedit build #21: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kpimtextedit/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kross build #24: FAILURE in 2 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kross/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdnssd build #15: FAILURE in 2 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdnssd/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_prison build #25: FAILURE in 2 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_prison/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjs build #9: FAILURE in 2 hr 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjs/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_libkdepim build #262: FIXED in 2 hr 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_libkdepim/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_k3b build #21: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_k3b/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdav build #21: FIXED in 1 hr 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdav/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #31: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kphotoalbum build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kphotoalbum/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_peruse build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_peruse/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libqapt build #24: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libqapt/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #21: STILL FAILING in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement/21/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_umbrello build #28: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 5 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_umbrello/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_purpose build #30: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_purpose/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khtml build #25: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khtml/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #20: FAILURE in 6 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #31: FAILURE in 7 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcontacts build #18: STILL FAILING in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcontacts/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpimtextedit build #24: STILL FAILING in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpimtextedit/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kunitconversion build #21: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kunitconversion/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kinit build #17: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kinit/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kemoticons build #23: FAILURE in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kemoticons/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kded build #18: FAILURE in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kded/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdelibs4support build #12: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdelibs4support/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #29: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop build #26: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kplotting build #19: FAILURE in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kplotting/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotifyconfig build #12: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotifyconfig/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #28: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knewstuff build #25: FAILURE in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knewstuff/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #27: FAILURE in 4 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_networkmanager-qt/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdewebkit build #14: FAILURE in 5 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdewebkit/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krunner build #24: FAILURE in 6 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krunner/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktexteditor build #26: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktexteditor/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools build #171: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_akonadi-calendar-tools/171/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #223 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kalarm build #27: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kalarm/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #223: ABORTED in 6 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/223/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-vault build #15: FAILURE in 3 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-vault/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-vault build #88: FAILURE in 3 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-vault/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksysguard build #22: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksysguard/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kscreen build #129: FAILURE in 6 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kscreen/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksysguard build #108: FAILURE in 8 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksysguard/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksysguard build #213: FAILURE in 8 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksysguard/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksysguard build #26: FAILURE in 9 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksysguard/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kscreen build #27: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kscreen/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-vault build #31: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-vault/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-gtk build #267: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-gtk/267/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kscreen build #27: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kscreen/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-addons build #31: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-addons/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #198: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/198/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #211: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze-gtk build #112: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze-gtk/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-vault build #118: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-vault/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-vault build #224: FAILURE in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-vault/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kscreen build #140: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kscreen/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-integration build #30: FAILURE in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-integration/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksysguard build #133: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksysguard/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #135: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #247: FAILURE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/247/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze-gtk build #26: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze-gtk/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze build #138: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze/138/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze-gtk build #36: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze-gtk/36/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #236: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #123: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #259: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #147: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze build #28: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #321: STILL UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/321/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-pa build #226: UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-pa/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration build #82: FAILURE in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #154: FAILURE in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-gtk/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #278: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk/278/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #217: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/217/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwrited build #30: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwrited/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze-plymouth build #30: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze-plymouth/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #260: STILL UNSTABLE in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-browser-integration build #31: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-browser-integration/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1 build #30: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_polkit-kde-agent-1/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze-grub build #30: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze-grub/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwayland-integration build #30: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwayland-integration/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_user-manager build #30: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_user-manager/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kde-gtk-config build #30: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kde-gtk-config/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kactivitymanagerd build #30: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kactivitymanagerd/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwallet-pam build #30: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwallet-pam/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_drkonqi build #30: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_drkonqi/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #42: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze-gtk build #268: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze-gtk/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze-gtk build #113: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze-gtk/113/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze-gtk build #27: STILL FAILING in 5 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze-gtk/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-pa build #32: UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-pa/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-pa build #135: UNSTABLE in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-pa/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-pa build #227: STILL UNSTABLE in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-pa/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-vault build #212: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-vault/212/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_ksysguard build #199: STILL FAILING in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_ksysguard/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kaddressbook build #24: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kaddressbook/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers build #30: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-workspace-wallpapers/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-pa build #34: NOW UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-pa/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksshaskpass build #30: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksshaskpass/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #40: NOW UNSTABLE in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/40/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kgamma5 build #30: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kgamma5/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sddm-kcm build #30: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sddm-kcm/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #99: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa build #153: UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-pa build #186: UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-pa/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_milou build #31: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_milou/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkscreen build #30: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkscreen/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_discover build #31: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_discover/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-sdk build #32: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-sdk/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kinfocenter build #30: FIXED in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kinfocenter/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-integration build #81: FAILURE in 8 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-integration/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-integration build #219: FAILURE in 9 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-integration/219/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #148: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/148/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #322: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/322/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #34: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-pa build #136: STILL UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-pa/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #261: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/261/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kscreenlocker build #29: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kscreenlocker/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdecoration build #29: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdecoration/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_powerdevil build #22: FAILURE in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_powerdevil/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_systemsettings build #27: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_systemsettings/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_khotkeys build #25: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_khotkeys/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_oxygen build #12: FAILURE in 4 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_oxygen/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-desktop build #28: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-desktop/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-integration build #24: FAILURE in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-integration/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #15: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kde-cli-tools build #25: FAILURE in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kde-cli-tools/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmenuedit build #23: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmenuedit/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwin build #30: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwin/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-workspace build #31: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-workspace/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-pa build #33: STILL UNSTABLE in 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-pa/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-pa build #228: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-pa/228/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_ksysguard build #109: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_ksysguard/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_breeze build #237: FIXED in 46 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_breeze/237/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-vault build #89: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-vault/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-vault build #16: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-vault/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_ksysguard build #23: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_ksysguard/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze build #139: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kscreen build #28: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kscreen/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kscreen build #141: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kscreen/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kscreen build #136: FIXED in 57 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kscreen/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_systemsettings build #246: FAILURE in 2 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_systemsettings/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #104: FAILURE in 2 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kde-cli-tools/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_oxygen build #178: FAILURE in 3 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_oxygen/178/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-pa build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-pa/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #41: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/41/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ksysguard build #134: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ksysguard/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkdepim build #20: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkdepim/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #100: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_khotkeys build #192: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_khotkeys/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-vault build #119: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-vault/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa build #154: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-pa build #187: STILL UNSTABLE in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-pa/187/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kscreen build #130: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kscreen/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-desktop build #358: FAILURE in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-desktop/358/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-vault build #225: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-vault/225/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ksysguard build #214: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ksysguard/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksysguard build #27: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksysguard/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kscreen build #28: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kscreen/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_powerdevil build #203: FAILURE in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_powerdevil/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #274: FAILURE in 5 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-vault build #32: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-vault/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kmenuedit build #126: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kmenuedit/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kscreen build #248: NOW UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kscreen/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #14: FAILURE in 6 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdesignerplugin/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_merger build #1192: SUCCESS in 4 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_merger/1192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjsembed build #64: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjsembed/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #131: STILL FAILING in 5 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #130: FAILURE in 5 min 28 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze build #29: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #70: FAILURE in 7 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmediaplayer/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpeople build #132: FAILURE in 8 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpeople/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze build #124: FIXED in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze build #260: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #71: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_modemmanager-qt/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okteta build #103: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okteta/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimageformats build #76: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimageformats/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kholidays build #140: FAILURE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kholidays/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #124: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_bluez-qt build #98: FAILURE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_bluez-qt/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #101: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kwin build #163: STILL UNSTABLE in 45 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kwin/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm build #105: STILL UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_powerdevil build #95: FAILURE in 2 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_powerdevil/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #152: FAILURE in 2 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #155: FAILURE in 3 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #152: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khotkeys build #118: FAILURE in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khotkeys/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #89: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_systemsettings build #108: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_systemsettings/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_systemsettings build #122: FAILURE in 3 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_systemsettings/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #78: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khotkeys build #144: FAILURE in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khotkeys/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_powerdevil build #125: FAILURE in 4 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_powerdevil/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #190: FAILURE in 5 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #132: FAILURE in 5 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmenuedit build #103: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmenuedit/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_oxygen build #123: FAILURE in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_oxygen/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmenuedit build #80: FAILURE in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmenuedit/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #90: FAILURE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_oxygen-icons5/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_kwin build #310: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 8 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_kwin/310/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze-gtk build #37: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze-gtk/37/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio-extras build #147: STILL UNSTABLE in 58 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio-extras/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-integration build #31: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-integration/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #101: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_smb4k build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_smb4k/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #279: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-gtk/279/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-integration build #218: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-integration/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #111: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #151: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #134: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #95: STILL UNSTABLE in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa build #155: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_falkon build #142: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_falkon/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-gtk build #155: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-gtk/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration build #83: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-integration/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_konqueror build #133: STILL UNSTABLE in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_konqueror/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_messagelib build #115: FIXED in 59 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_messagelib/115/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #130: FAILURE in 6 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #125: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitinerary build #117: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitinerary/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_amarok build #109: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_amarok/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdenlive build #139: FIXED in 1 hr 56 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdenlive/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #43: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/43/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwin build #322: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwin/322/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpty build #12: FAILURE in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpty/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #129: FAILURE in 7 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_attica build #24: FAILURE in 6 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_attica/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_solid build #23: FAILURE in 6 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_solid/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kidletime build #24: FAILURE in 7 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kidletime/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_threadweaver build #19: FAILURE in 7 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_threadweaver/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kglobalaccel build #26: FAILURE in 7 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kglobalaccel/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze-icons build #23: FAILURE in 7 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze-icons/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_powerdevil build #189: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_powerdevil/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #291: FAILURE in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/291/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjobwidgets build #21: FAILURE in 8 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjobwidgets/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khotkeys build #191: FAILURE in 5 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khotkeys/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktextwidgets build #23: FAILURE in 8 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktextwidgets/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpackage build #20: FAILURE in 8 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpackage/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #323: FAILURE in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-desktop/323/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitemmodels build #23: FAILURE in 9 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitemmodels/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_systemsettings build #308: FAILURE in 6 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_systemsettings/308/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #150: FAILURE in 6 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/150/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwayland build #18: FAILURE in 9 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwayland/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwallet build #15: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwallet/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmenuedit build #196: FAILURE in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmenuedit/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdesu build #11: FAILURE in 6 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdesu/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kirigami2 build #27: FAILURE in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kirigami2/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcompletion build #8: FAILURE in 6 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcompletion/8/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sonnet build #25: FAILURE in 7 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sonnet/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcrash build #17: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcrash/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotifications build #21: FAILURE in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotifications/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdbusaddons build #23: FAILURE in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdbusaddons/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_karchive build #23: FAILURE in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_karchive/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #24: FAILURE in 1 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kguiaddons build #23: FAILURE in 6 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kguiaddons/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kauth build #21: FAILURE in 6 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kauth/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #24: FAILURE in 6 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitemviews build #23: FAILURE in 7 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitemviews/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcodecs build #23: FAILURE in 4 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcodecs/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdoctools build #23: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdoctools/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kconfig build #23: FAILURE in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kconfig/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcoreaddons build #25: FAILURE in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcoreaddons/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #27: FAILURE in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kconfigwidgets/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kservice build #24: FAILURE in 7 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kservice/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kiconthemes build #21: FAILURE in 5 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kiconthemes/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kxmlgui build #25: FAILURE in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kxmlgui/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #324: FAILURE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/324/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kbookmarks build #17: FAILURE in 6 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kbookmarks/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ki18n build #23: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ki18n/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_print-manager build #119: STILL FAILING in 3 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_print-manager/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libksane build #133: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libksane/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_solid build #24: STILL FAILING in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_solid/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimageformats build #77: STILL FAILING in 6 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimageformats/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #27: STILL FAILING in 6 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_modemmanager-qt/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_attica build #25: STILL FAILING in 6 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_attica/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjsembed build #31: STILL FAILING in 6 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjsembed/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kholidays build #28: STILL FAILING in 7 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kholidays/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksane build #96: STILL FAILING in 9 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksane/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_print-manager build #88: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_print-manager/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitemmodels build #24: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitemmodels/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitemviews build #24: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitemviews/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_threadweaver build #20: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_threadweaver/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcompletion build #9: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcompletion/9/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #132: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdnssd build #16: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdnssd/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kguiaddons build #24: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kguiaddons/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kplotting build #20: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kplotting/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #71: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmediaplayer/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sonnet build #26: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sonnet/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdbusaddons build #24: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdbusaddons/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcodecs build #24: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcodecs/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #72: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_modemmanager-qt/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kidletime build #25: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kidletime/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #29: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_prison build #26: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_prison/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kunitconversion build #22: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kunitconversion/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjobwidgets build #22: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjobwidgets/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimageformats build #17: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimageformats/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcrash build #18: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcrash/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #131: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_bluez-qt build #21: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_bluez-qt/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpty build #13: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpty/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpackage build #21: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpackage/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwayland build #19: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwayland/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #28: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_networkmanager-qt/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kauth build #22: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kauth/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #22: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kemoticons build #24: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kemoticons/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kglobalaccel build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kglobalaccel/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjs build #10: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjs/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #153: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_trojita build #20: STILL FAILING in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_trojita/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktextwidgets build #24: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktextwidgets/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpeople build #25: STILL FAILING in 7 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpeople/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okteta build #104: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okteta/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #91: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_oxygen-icons5/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdesu build #12: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdesu/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze-icons build #24: STILL FAILING in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze-icons/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krita build #26: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krita/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #27: STILL FAILING in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_oxygen-icons5/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_systemsettings build #109: FIXED in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_systemsettings/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_powerdevil build #96: FIXED in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_powerdevil/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-integration build #82: FIXED in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-integration/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_khotkeys build #119: FIXED in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_khotkeys/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kleopatra build #83: FIXED in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kleopatra/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_breeze-gtk build #114: FIXED in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_breeze-gtk/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_pimcommon build #97: FIXED in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_pimcommon/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop build #156: FIXED in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-desktop/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools build #90: FIXED in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kde-cli-tools/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #153: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kdeplasma-addons/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_telegram-qt build #24: FIXED in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_telegram-qt/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimap2 build #25: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimap2/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kapidox build #26: FIXED in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kapidox/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcontacts build #19: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcontacts/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_minuet build #29: FIXED in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_minuet/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdiagram build #18: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdiagram/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kleopatra build #125: FIXED in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kleopatra/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kasync build #24: FIXED in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kasync/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt build #24: FIXED in 1 hr 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdevelop-pg-qt/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sddm build #25: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sddm/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkexiv2 build #28: FIXED in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkexiv2/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmail build #147: FIXED in 3 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmail/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdav2 build #24: FIXED in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdav2/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libmediawiki build #24: FIXED in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libmediawiki/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kproperty build #26: FIXED in 1 hr 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kproperty/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kqtquickcharts build #28: FIXED in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kqtquickcharts/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_phonon build #23: STILL UNSTABLE in 3 hr 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_phonon/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdebugsettings build #29: FIXED in 1 hr 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdebugsettings/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpkpass build #25: FIXED in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpkpass/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_poxml build #30: FIXED in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_poxml/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_gcompris build #24: FIXED in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_gcompris/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeedu-data build #28: FIXED in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeedu-data/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #136: NOW UNSTABLE in 3 hr 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkdcraw build #28: FIXED in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkdcraw/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdb build #27: FIXED in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdb/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kde-dev-scripts build #31: FIXED in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kde-dev-scripts/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_analitza build #30: FIXED in 1 hr 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_analitza/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #189: STILL FAILING in 3 hr 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_isoimagewriter build #24: FIXED in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_isoimagewriter/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kajongg build #33: FIXED in 2 hr 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kajongg/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_print-manager build #120: STILL FAILING in 1 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_print-manager/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libksane build #134: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libksane/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #132: STILL FAILING in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpeople build #133: STILL FAILING in 4 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpeople/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #72: STILL FAILING in 5 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmediaplayer/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_libksane build #97: STILL FAILING in 5 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_libksane/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_print-manager build #89: STILL FAILING in 6 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_print-manager/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #79: STILL FAILING in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_powerdevil build #126: STILL FAILING in 6 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_powerdevil/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khotkeys build #145: STILL FAILING in 6 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khotkeys/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_systemsettings build #123: STILL FAILING in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_systemsettings/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #102: STILL FAILING in 7 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #133: STILL FAILING in 8 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #133: STILL FAILING in 8 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #191: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_kmenuedit build #104: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_kmenuedit/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmenuedit build #81: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmenuedit/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimageformats build #78: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimageformats/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_purpose build #161: FAILURE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_purpose/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #154: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/154/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okteta build #105: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okteta/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kalzium build #135: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kalzium/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #102: STILL UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sddm build #106: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sddm/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #152: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_peruse build #96: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_peruse/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_pimcommon build #73: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_pimcommon/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #73: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_modemmanager-qt/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa build #156: STILL UNSTABLE in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-pa/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_oxygen build #124: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_oxygen/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #131: STILL FAILING in 4 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjsembed build #32: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjsembed/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #23: STILL FAILING in 6 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdesu build #13: STILL FAILING in 8 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdesu/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kemoticons build #25: STILL FAILING in 8 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kemoticons/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpeople build #26: STILL FAILING in 9 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpeople/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_frameworkintegration build #17: STILL FAILING in 9 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_frameworkintegration/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kactivities-stats build #16: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kactivities-stats/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_trojita build #21: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_trojita/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #21: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmediaplayer build #12: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmediaplayer/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kunitconversion build #23: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kunitconversion/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #31: STILL FAILING in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syndication build #28: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syndication/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kded build #19: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kded/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdewebkit build #15: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdewebkit/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_okteta build #28: STILL FAILING in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_okteta/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krita build #27: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krita/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_falkon build #143: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_falkon/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-mycroft/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_smb4k build #118: STILL UNSTABLE in 1 hr 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_smb4k/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #92: FIXED in 1 hr 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_oxygen-icons5/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum build #126: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kphotoalbum/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libqapt build #112: STILL UNSTABLE in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libqapt/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_bluez-qt build #99: FIXED in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_bluez-qt/99/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-02-08
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_breeze-gtk build #28: FIXED in 1 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_breeze-gtk/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwalletmanager build #29: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwalletmanager/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libksane build #29: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libksane/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_lskat build #22: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_lskat/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kshisen build #23: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kshisen/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libktorrent build #24: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libktorrent/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kreversi build #22: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kreversi/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kiten build #29: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kiten/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmahjongg build #22: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmahjongg/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_keditbookmarks build #28: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_keditbookmarks/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kbounce build #17: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kbounce/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kplotting build #21: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kplotting/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdiagram build #19: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdiagram/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcron build #29: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcron/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_filelight build #29: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_filelight/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_dragon build #29: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_dragon/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krdc build #30: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krdc/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfloppy build #29: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfloppy/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave build #28: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_zeroconf-ioslave/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #30: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmag build #31: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmag/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kapman build #32: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kapman/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kspaceduel build #28: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kspaceduel/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjumpingcube build #18: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjumpingcube/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_distro-release-notifier build #24: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_distro-release-notifier/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kross-interpreters build #28: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kross-interpreters/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkipi build #19: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkipi/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde build #29: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeconnect-kde/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmouth build #28: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmouth/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_parley build #34: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_parley/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kscd build #24: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kscd/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_klettres build #29: FIXED in 54 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_klettres/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcachegrind build #29: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcachegrind/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kgeography build #29: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kgeography/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_blinken build #29: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_blinken/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_threadweaver build #21: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_threadweaver/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze-icons build #25: FIXED in 48 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze-icons/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_yakuake build #24: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_yakuake/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ksudoku build #32: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ksudoku/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kbruch build #29: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kbruch/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktouch build #28: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktouch/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_killbots build #30: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_killbots/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kgoldrunner build #34: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kgoldrunner/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers build #29: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdesdk-thumbnailers/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfourinline build #27: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfourinline/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcontacts build #20: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcontacts/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_prison build #27: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_prison/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimageformats build #18: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimageformats/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kapptemplate build #28: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kapptemplate/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktp-approver build #28: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktp-approver/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knetwalk build #33: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knetwalk/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kaccounts-integration build #30: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kaccounts-integration/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kturtle build #26: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kturtle/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_babe build #24: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_babe/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #28: FIXED in 1 hr 3 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_oxygen-icons5/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjsembed build #65: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjsembed/65/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #125: STILL FAILING in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #100: FAILURE in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kross build #121: FAILURE in 6 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kross/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #100: FAILURE in 7 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khtml build #109: FAILURE in 8 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khtml/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor build #143: FAILURE in 9 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #32: STILL FAILING in 8 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #130: STILL FAILING in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kross build #25: STILL FAILING in 9 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kross/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_purpose build #31: STILL FAILING in 9 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_purpose/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kitinerary build #22: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kitinerary/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kidentitymanagement build #23: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kidentitymanagement/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_rsibreak build #24: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_rsibreak/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktuberling build #33: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktuberling/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwordquiz build #22: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwordquiz/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimagemapeditor build #27: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimagemapeditor/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-notes build #29: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-notes/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmplot build #29: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmplot/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qtcurve build #28: NOW UNSTABLE in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qtcurve/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kholidays build #141: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kholidays/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kolf build #27: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kolf/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kleopatra build #28: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kleopatra/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kgpg build #22: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kgpg/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitinerary build #32: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitinerary/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcalutils build #33: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcalutils/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_step build #30: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_step/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_labplot build #26: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_labplot/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kirigami2 build #28: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kirigami2/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konversation build #25: NOW UNSTABLE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konversation/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kleopatra build #28: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kleopatra/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_rocs build #31: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_rocs/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kig build #29: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kig/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_konqueror build #31: NOW UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_konqueror/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kopete build #24: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kopete/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwayland build #20: FIXED in 33 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwayland/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpty build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpty/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khtml build #26: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khtml/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_print-manager build #30: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_print-manager/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ruqola build #24: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ruqola/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdelibs4support build #13: STILL FAILING in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdelibs4support/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krunner build #25: STILL FAILING in 5 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krunner/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kpimtextedit build #22: STILL FAILING in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kpimtextedit/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kstars build #29: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kstars/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdnssd build #17: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdnssd/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotifyconfig build #13: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotifyconfig/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #190: STILL FAILING in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/190/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-integration build #25: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-integration/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmix build #29: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmix/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjs build #11: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjs/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpimtextedit build #25: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpimtextedit/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_smb4k build #25: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_smb4k/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_muon build #24: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_muon/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi build #30: STILL FAILING in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-active-window-control build #24: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-active-window-control/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft build #25: NOW UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-mycroft/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_latte-dock build #29: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_latte-dock/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kate build #29: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kate/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_messagelib build #28: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_messagelib/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdevelop build #152: STILL UNSTABLE in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdevelop/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkdegames build #25: STILL FAILING in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkdegames/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #166: FAILURE in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #22: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons build #137: STILL UNSTABLE in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdepim-addons/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailimporter build #29: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailimporter/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_amarok build #23: NOW UNSTABLE in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_amarok/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_pimcommon build #25: STILL FAILING in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_pimcommon/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_marble build #29: STILL FAILING in 44 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_marble/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktexteditor build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktexteditor/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_pimcommon build #22: STILL FAILING in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_pimcommon/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #44: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 1 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/44/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #77: FAILURE in 3 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration/77/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kwin build #31: NOW UNSTABLE in 1 hr 9 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kwin/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_powerdevil build #23: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_powerdevil/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_khotkeys build #26: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_khotkeys/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kde-cli-tools build #26: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kde-cli-tools/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_oxygen build #13: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_oxygen/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_systemsettings build #28: FIXED in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_systemsettings/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons build #16: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kdeplasma-addons/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mailcommon build #29: STILL FAILING in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mailcommon/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akregator build #28: FIXED in 47 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akregator/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar build #25: STILL FAILING in 52 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadi-calendar/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative build #109: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kded build #119: FAILURE in 5 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kded/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesu build #68: FAILURE in 5 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesu/68/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdewebkit build #105: FAILURE in 6 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdewebkit/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kunitconversion build #119: FAILURE in 7 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kunitconversion/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knewstuff build #72: FAILURE in 7 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knewstuff/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdepim-addons build #32: STILL FAILING in 7 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdepim-addons/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kemoticons build #97: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kemoticons/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpty build #88: FAILURE in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpty/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kinit build #120: FAILURE in 5 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kinit/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kparts build #87: FAILURE in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kparts/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcmutils build #95: FAILURE in 8 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcmutils/95/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmail build #26: STILL FAILING in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmail/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #106: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjobwidgets/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcompletion build #107: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcompletion/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcrash build #118: FAILURE in 3 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcrash/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #91: FAILURE in 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-desktop build #29: FIXED in 1 hr 2 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-desktop/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_mbox-importer build #22: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_mbox-importer/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_kmenuedit build #24: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_kmenuedit/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #139: STILL UNSTABLE in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/139/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_akonadiconsole build #24: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_akonadiconsole/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_korganizer build #21: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_korganizer/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kauth build #103: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kauth/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdoctools build #124: FAILURE in 4 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdoctools/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_phonon build #76: STILL UNSTABLE in 40 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_phonon/76/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-workspace build #32: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-workspace/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks build #81: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks/81/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifications build #59: FAILURE in 5 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifications/59/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpackage build #107: FAILURE in 6 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpackage/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwallet build #100: FAILURE in 2 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwallet/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kxmlgui build #100: FAILURE in 3 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kxmlgui/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_messagelib build #32: STILL FAILING in 42 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_messagelib/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kauth build #23: STILL FAILING in 3 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kauth/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcrash build #19: STILL FAILING in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcrash/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjobwidgets build #23: STILL FAILING in 5 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjobwidgets/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #25: STILL FAILING in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #119: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdelibs4support/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework build #112: FAILURE in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krunner build #102: FAILURE in 3 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krunner/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitemmodels build #25: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitemmodels/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_solid build #25: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_solid/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_karchive build #24: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_karchive/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sonnet build #27: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sonnet/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #29: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_networkmanager-qt/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kguiaddons build #25: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kguiaddons/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kconfig build #24: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kconfig/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdbusaddons build #25: FIXED in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdbusaddons/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcodecs build #25: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcodecs/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ki18n build #24: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ki18n/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitemviews build #25: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitemviews/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcoreaddons build #26: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcoreaddons/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #25: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_attica build #26: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_attica/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotifications build #22: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotifications/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcompletion build #10: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcompletion/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdoctools build #24: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdoctools/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kbookmarks build #18: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kbookmarks/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwallet build #16: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwallet/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio build #128: FAILURE in 4 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kglobalaccel build #28: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kglobalaccel/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktextwidgets build #25: STILL FAILING in 4 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktextwidgets/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #28: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kconfigwidgets/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kservice build #25: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kservice/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kiconthemes build #22: STILL FAILING in 6 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kiconthemes/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpackage build #22: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpackage/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #15: STILL FAILING in 4 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdesignerplugin/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knewstuff build #26: STILL FAILING in 5 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knewstuff/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #86: FAILURE in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kconfigwidgets/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kinit build #18: STILL FAILING in 6 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kinit/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kservice build #96: FAILURE in 4 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kservice/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kiconthemes build #89: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kiconthemes/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #84: FAILURE in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktextwidgets/84/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #102: FAILURE in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kxmlgui build #26: STILL FAILING in 8 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kxmlgui/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #70: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_print-manager build #31: STILL FAILING in 1 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_print-manager/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_purpose build #32: STILL FAILING in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_purpose/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmediaplayer build #13: STILL FAILING in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmediaplayer/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kross build #26: STILL FAILING in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kross/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdewebkit build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 min 9 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdewebkit/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpeople build #27: STILL FAILING in 5 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpeople/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kactivities-stats build #17: STILL FAILING in 5 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kactivities-stats/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #32: STILL FAILING in 6 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #22: STILL FAILING in 6 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotifyconfig build #14: STILL FAILING in 6 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotifyconfig/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kded build #20: STILL FAILING in 6 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kded/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kemoticons build #26: STILL FAILING in 6 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kemoticons/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khtml build #27: STILL FAILING in 6 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khtml/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_frameworkintegration build #18: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_frameworkintegration/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktexteditor build #28: STILL FAILING in 7 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktexteditor/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #16: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdesignerplugin/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_okteta build #29: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_okteta/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_trojita build #22: STILL FAILING in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_trojita/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjsembed build #33: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjsembed/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #24: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kinit build #19: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kinit/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krita build #28: STILL FAILING in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krita/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #33: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcontacts build #21: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcontacts/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syndication build #29: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syndication/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kunitconversion build #24: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kunitconversion/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdiagram build #20: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdiagram/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_libkdegames build #26: STILL FAILING in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_libkdegames/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdelibs4support build #14: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdelibs4support/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_marble build #30: STILL FAILING in 1 hr 4 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_marble/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krunner build #26: STILL FAILING in 3 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krunner/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwin build #45: STILL FAILING in 49 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwin/45/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kauth build #24: STILL FAILING in 3 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kauth/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcrash build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcrash/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotifications build #23: STILL FAILING in 5 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotifications/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #29: STILL FAILING in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kconfigwidgets/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kglobalaccel build #29: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kglobalaccel/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kservice build #26: STILL FAILING in 6 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kservice/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #26: STILL FAILING in 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kiconthemes build #23: STILL FAILING in 7 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kiconthemes/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwallet build #17: STILL FAILING in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwallet/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kbookmarks build #19: STILL FAILING in 6 min 8 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kbookmarks/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktextwidgets build #26: STILL FAILING in 5 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktextwidgets/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjobwidgets build #24: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjobwidgets/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpty build #15: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpty/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kxmlgui build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kxmlgui/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdesu build #14: STILL FAILING in 3 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdesu/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knewstuff build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knewstuff/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2771: SUCCESS in 1 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2771/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2771: SUCCESS in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2771/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2771: SUCCESS in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2771/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #149: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/149/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #35: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #323: STILL UNSTABLE in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/323/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #42: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/42/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #103: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde build #262: STILL UNSTABLE in 26 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_xdg-desktop-portal-kde/262/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #92: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/92/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #27: NOW UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #230: STILL UNSTABLE in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/230/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> good morning/afternoon everyone
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sick_Rimmit> Hiya Santa
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> we have a couple of frameworks and plasma releases ahead
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> working on frameworks 5.55
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Santa, I set it building this morning in https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/staging-plasma/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> hmm, that's plasma
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Starting build #224 for job mgmt_pause_integration (previous build: ABORTED)
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Santa, the ppa name, yes.
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> I couldn't 100% decide whteher to do it yet or, or wait until after some other stuff. So test did it out of the way.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> but but ....
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> the ppa you linked above has just plasma 5.15 but not frameworks 5.55
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Santa, wait.....
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> copyed wrong link
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Santa, https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ninjas/+archive/ubuntu/plasma
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> I just read the plasma at the end!!!!!!!! and thought I had the right link
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> ack, would be nice if you could push to git so I can get the test builds done
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Santa, should be arriving in git as we type
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> great
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> btw I have seen a regression in e-c-m since the previous version 5.54
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> also, PIM autotests are all gone
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Santa, hmmmm
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> hmmmmlink: http://tritemio-area51.ddns.net/build-status/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp3/ubuntu-exp3_status_frameworks.html
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> also: http://tritemio-groomlake.ddns.net/build-status/buildstatus_ubuntu-exp2/ubuntu-exp2_status_frameworks.html
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> so I guess it's not a broken hard disk
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_baloo build #1058: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_baloo/1058/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> urgh
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> may have to try on LP infra
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> does it work properly for you then?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Santa, Not tried yet. Seems to be ok on KDE CI though...
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> or is it not running tests there?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> something to look at. thanks
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Santa, lxd on linode … 100% tests passed, 0 tests failed out of 49 … Total Test time (real) =  27.25 sec … autopkgtest [14:47:18]: test testsuite: -----------------------] … autopkgtest [14:47:18]: test testsuite:  - - - - - - - - - - results - - - - - - - - - - … testsuite            PASS … autopkgtest [14:47:18]: @@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@ summary … testsuite            PASS
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> random paralism problem?
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> I will try to test via bileto on the actual ubuntu test infra later
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> might be I don't know
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> I will try to investigate it properly as soon as I have time
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2772: SUCCESS in 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2772/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2772: SUCCESS in 2 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2772/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2772: SUCCESS in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2772/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-02-09
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Santa, still fails (I uploaded it to test)
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> not sure why it passed in my 1st linode run
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> even using dh_auto_test --no-parallel doesn't fix, just chnages the fail to one that doesn't mention the missing include
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/d9F7W3yx6y/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2773: SUCCESS in 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2773/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2773: SUCCESS in 1 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2773/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2773: SUCCESS in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2773/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project merger_baloo build #1059: FIXED in 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/merger_baloo/1059/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_pause_integration build #224: ABORTED in 20 hr: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_pause_integration/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_prison build #28: FAILURE in 4 min 24 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_prison/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcrash build #21: STILL FAILING in 4 min 25 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcrash/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjobwidgets build #25: FAILURE in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjobwidgets/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kunitconversion build #120: STILL FAILING in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kunitconversion/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_attica build #27: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_attica/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #107: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjobwidgets/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjs build #12: FAILURE in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjs/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_threadweaver build #22: FAILURE in 5 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_threadweaver/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimageformats build #19: FAILURE in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimageformats/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotifications build #24: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotifications/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_attica build #86: FAILURE in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_attica/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpty build #89: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpty/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kimageformats build #79: FAILURE in 5 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kimageformats/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kfilemetadata build #25: FAILURE in 6 min 43 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kfilemetadata/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifications build #60: STILL FAILING in 6 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifications/60/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpackage build #23: FAILURE in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpackage/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpackage build #108: STILL FAILING in 6 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpackage/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcompletion build #108: STILL FAILING in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcompletion/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sonnet build #130: FAILURE in 6 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sonnet/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdbusaddons build #26: FAILURE in 6 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdbusaddons/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitemmodels build #117: FAILURE in 6 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitemmodels/117/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitemmodels build #218: FAILURE in 6 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitemmodels/218/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_prison build #107: FAILURE in 7 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_prison/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjs build #174: FAILURE in 7 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjs/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sonnet build #28: FAILURE in 7 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sonnet/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kholidays build #222: FAILURE in 7 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kholidays/222/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kholidays build #142: FAILURE in 7 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kholidays/142/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kunitconversion build #220: FAILURE in 8 min 3 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kunitconversion/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #226: FAILURE in 8 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_modemmanager-qt/226/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_bluez-qt build #23: FAILURE in 8 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_bluez-qt/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_threadweaver build #128: FAILURE in 8 min 21 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_threadweaver/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcrash build #119: STILL FAILING in 8 min 22 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcrash/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kholidays build #30: FAILURE in 8 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kholidays/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kunitconversion build #25: FAILURE in 9 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kunitconversion/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_bluez-qt build #203: FAILURE in 9 min 14 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_bluez-qt/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kidletime build #109: FAILURE in 9 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kidletime/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_bluez-qt build #100: FAILURE in 9 min 23 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_bluez-qt/100/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdbusaddons build #121: FAILURE in 9 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdbusaddons/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #159: FAILURE in 9 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjobwidgets/159/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #29: FAILURE in 9 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_modemmanager-qt/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_sonnet build #231: FAILURE in 9 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_sonnet/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdnssd build #211: FAILURE in 9 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdnssd/211/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #74: FAILURE in 9 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_modemmanager-qt/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjs build #129: FAILURE in 9 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjs/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kplotting build #96: FAILURE in 9 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kplotting/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpty build #196: FAILURE in 9 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpty/196/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpackage build #214: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpackage/214/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kidletime build #27: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kidletime/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kplotting build #224: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kplotting/224/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdnssd build #18: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdnssd/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwayland build #126: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwayland/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcompletion build #11: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcompletion/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #259: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_networkmanager-qt/259/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_solid build #129: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_solid/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdnssd build #127: FAILURE in 10 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdnssd/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #30: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_networkmanager-qt/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #205: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kfilemetadata/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_solid build #26: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_solid/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kidletime build #240: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kidletime/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcrash build #213: FAILURE in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcrash/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_breeze-icons build #233: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_breeze-icons/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze-icons build #26: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze-icons/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #111: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_networkmanager-qt/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_prison build #166: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_prison/166/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdbusaddons build #189: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdbusaddons/189/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_attica build #188: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_attica/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #31: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #232: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpty build #16: FAILURE in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpty/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcompletion build #232: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcompletion/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_threadweaver build #246: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_threadweaver/246/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kplotting build #22: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kplotting/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kimageformats build #160: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kimageformats/160/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifications build #152: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifications/152/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwayland build #21: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwayland/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitemmodels build #26: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitemmodels/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #140: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwayland build #227: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwayland/227/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_solid build #205: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_solid/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-icons build #103: FAILURE in 13 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-icons/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjsembed build #66: STILL FAILING in 4 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjsembed/66/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kjsembed build #236: FAILURE in 6 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kjsembed/236/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #28: FAILURE in 8 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #93: FAILURE in 6 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjsembed build #34: FAILURE in 9 min 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjsembed/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kauth build #25: STILL FAILING in 3 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kauth/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kguiaddons build #209: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kguiaddons/209/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitemviews build #26: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitemviews/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kitemviews build #186: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kitemviews/186/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kconfig build #25: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kconfig/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kauth build #241: FAILURE in 4 min 5 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kauth/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcodecs build #26: FAILURE in 4 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcodecs/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesu build #119: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesu/119/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kemoticons build #213: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kemoticons/213/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #153: FAILURE in 3 min 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kglobalaccel/153/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kguiaddons build #26: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kguiaddons/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #255: FAILURE in 3 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/255/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kconfig build #144: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kconfig/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kguiaddons build #108: FAILURE in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kguiaddons/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #26: FAILURE in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #108: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcodecs build #230: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcodecs/230/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_karchive build #106: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_karchive/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ki18n build #127: FAILURE in 4 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ki18n/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kauth build #104: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kauth/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcodecs build #63: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcodecs/63/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitemviews build #130: FAILURE in 4 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitemviews/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_karchive build #240: FAILURE in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_karchive/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kconfig build #199: FAILURE in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kconfig/199/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ki18n build #260: FAILURE in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ki18n/260/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_karchive build #25: FAILURE in 5 min 12 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_karchive/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #231: FAILURE in 3 min 45 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwindowsystem/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcoreaddons build #182: FAILURE in 3 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcoreaddons/182/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesu build #69: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesu/69/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kemoticons build #98: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kemoticons/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #103: STILL FAILING in 3 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #87: STILL FAILING in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kconfigwidgets/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #93: FAILURE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_oxygen-icons5/93/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #184: FAILURE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_oxygen-icons5/184/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdoctools build #175: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdoctools/175/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpeople build #134: STILL FAILING in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpeople/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdesu build #15: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdesu/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kded build #21: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kded/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmediaplayer build #14: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmediaplayer/14/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #17: STILL FAILING in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdesignerplugin/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kirigami2 build #29: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kirigami2/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kross build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kross/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #23: STILL FAILING in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kemoticons build #27: STILL FAILING in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kemoticons/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #71: STILL FAILING in 3 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/71/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #73: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmediaplayer/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kross build #122: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kross/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpeople build #28: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpeople/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotifyconfig build #15: STILL FAILING in 5 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotifyconfig/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_purpose build #33: STILL FAILING in 5 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_purpose/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knewstuff build #28: STILL FAILING in 5 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knewstuff/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktexteditor build #29: STILL FAILING in 5 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktexteditor/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khtml build #28: STILL FAILING in 5 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khtml/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kactivities build #24: FAILURE in 5 min 59 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kactivities/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #34: STILL FAILING in 6 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kded build #120: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kded/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_purpose build #162: STILL FAILING in 4 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_purpose/162/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivities build #82: FAILURE in 4 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivities/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khtml build #110: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khtml/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #101: STILL FAILING in 4 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kirigami2 build #136: FAILURE in 4 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kirigami2/136/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #101: STILL FAILING in 4 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #126: STILL FAILING in 4 min 57 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #78: STILL FAILING in 5 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration/78/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor build #144: STILL FAILING in 5 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor/144/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #157: FAILURE in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/157/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities build #120: FAILURE in 4 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kded build #151: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kded/151/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #253: FAILURE in 4 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knotifyconfig/253/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kirigami2 build #263: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kirigami2/263/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #243: FAILURE in 4 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kmediaplayer/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_baloo build #183: FAILURE in 4 min 49 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_baloo/183/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kross build #173: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kross/173/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kpeople build #174: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kpeople/174/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_purpose build #250: FAILURE in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_purpose/250/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #163: FAILURE in 5 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdewebkit build #106: STILL FAILING in 3 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdewebkit/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_khtml build #170: FAILURE in 5 min 15 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_khtml/170/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kinit build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kinit/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #33: STILL FAILING in 4 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #203: FAILURE in 5 min 56 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_frameworkintegration/203/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktexteditor build #268: FAILURE in 6 min 27 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktexteditor/268/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdewebkit build #17: STILL FAILING in 5 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdewebkit/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krunner build #27: STILL FAILING in 5 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krunner/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kinit build #129: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kinit/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #132: STILL FAILING in 5 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats/132/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #29: FAILURE in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_oxygen-icons5/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #133: STILL FAILING in 5 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knewstuff build #73: STILL FAILING in 5 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knewstuff/73/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krunner build #103: STILL FAILING in 5 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krunner/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kactivities-stats build #18: STILL FAILING in 6 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kactivities-stats/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kinit build #121: STILL FAILING in 6 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kinit/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdewebkit build #155: FAILURE in 5 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdewebkit/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #116: FAILURE in 4 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kactivities-stats/116/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdelibs4support build #15: STILL FAILING in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdelibs4support/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_krunner build #147: FAILURE in 5 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_krunner/147/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #231: FAILURE in 5 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/231/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_knewstuff build #241: FAILURE in 4 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_knewstuff/241/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-framework build #17: FAILURE in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-framework/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kparts build #88: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kparts/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcmutils build #96: STILL FAILING in 3 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcmutils/96/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #240: FAILURE in 4 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdelibs4support/240/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kcmutils build #163: FAILURE in 3 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kcmutils/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative build #110: STILL FAILING in 2 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #120: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdelibs4support/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kparts build #156: FAILURE in 4 min 4 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kparts/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kdeclarative build #202: FAILURE in 3 min 50 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kdeclarative/202/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework build #113: STILL FAILING in 2 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework/113/
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Santa, 5.54 fails 😢
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kbookmarks build #188: FAILURE in 3 min 55 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kbookmarks/188/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kwallet build #161: FAILURE in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kwallet/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks build #82: STILL FAILING in 3 min 31 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwallet build #101: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwallet/101/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwallet build #18: STILL FAILING in 3 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwallet/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kbookmarks build #20: STILL FAILING in 4 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kbookmarks/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #85: STILL FAILING in 2 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktextwidgets/85/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kglobalaccel build #30: STILL FAILING in 3 min 32 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kglobalaccel/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #30: STILL FAILING in 3 min 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kconfigwidgets/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #124: FAILURE in 4 min 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_ktextwidgets/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdoctools build #125: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdoctools/125/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #176: FAILURE in 2 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets/176/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kservice build #27: STILL FAILING in 3 min 39 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kservice/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kservice build #205: FAILURE in 3 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kservice/205/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kiconthemes build #24: STILL FAILING in 4 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kiconthemes/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kiconthemes build #156: FAILURE in 2 min 34 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kiconthemes/156/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kparts build #10: FAILURE in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kparts/10/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeclarative build #17: FAILURE in 3 min 20 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeclarative/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kio build #274: FAILURE in 3 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kio/274/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcmutils build #16: FAILURE in 3 min 13 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcmutils/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kxmlgui build #220: FAILURE in 2 min 54 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kxmlgui/220/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-framework build #248: FAILURE in 3 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-framework/248/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdoctools build #25: FAILURE in 4 min 19 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdoctools/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio build #27: FAILURE in 3 min 51 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kiconthemes build #90: STILL FAILING in 2 min 36 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kiconthemes/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kservice build #97: STILL FAILING in 3 min 7 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kservice/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktextwidgets build #27: STILL FAILING in 2 min 33 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktextwidgets/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio build #129: STILL FAILING in 3 min 26 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kxmlgui build #28: STILL FAILING in 2 min 38 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kxmlgui/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kxmlgui build #101: STILL FAILING in 3 min 18 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kxmlgui/101/
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> @acheronuk, Ack, I try to get some time to fix regressions this weekend
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Santa, KDE frameworks release manager is ok with disabling it for now, as long as it has not caused and test regression in FW built with it
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata build #131: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kfilemetadata/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_frameworkintegration build #19: STILL FAILING in 4 min 2 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_frameworkintegration/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2774: SUCCESS in 1 min 0 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2774/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2774: SUCCESS in 1 min 46 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2774/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2774: SUCCESS in 4 min 11 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2774/
<IrcsomeBot1> <Santa> @acheronuk FYI I'm going to release the next KA version (finally!), this one is suposed to fix that gbp-newrelease bug + label properly the plasma and apps betas and RCs
<IrcsomeBot1> <acheronuk> @Santa, Thanks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kauth build #105: STILL FAILING in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kauth/105/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kauth build #242: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kauth/242/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kauth build #26: ABORTED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kauth/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kauth build #27: STILL FAILING in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kauth/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kauth build #106: STILL FAILING in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kauth/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kauth build #243: STILL FAILING in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kauth/243/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #140: FAILURE in 29 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/140/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #232: FAILURE in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/232/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #23: FAILURE in 1 min 10 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #88: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kconfigwidgets/88/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #177: FIXED in 15 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kconfigwidgets/177/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kconfigwidgets build #31: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kconfigwidgets/31/
#kubuntu-devel 2019-02-10
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.2] has been updated (20190210)
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.2] has been updated (20190210)
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2775: SUCCESS in 52 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2775/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2775: SUCCESS in 1 min 53 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2775/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2775: SUCCESS in 4 min 17 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2775/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #24: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #141: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_extra-cmake-modules build #233: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_extra-cmake-modules/233/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #32: NOW UNSTABLE in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_syntax-highlighting/32/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwayland build #22: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwayland/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_breeze-icons build #104: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_breeze-icons/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_attica build #28: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_attica/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kholidays build #31: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kholidays/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_prison build #108: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_prison/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kholidays build #143: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kholidays/143/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #34: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifications build #61: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifications/61/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kidletime build #110: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kidletime/110/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpty build #17: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpty/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcompletion build #109: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcompletion/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwayland build #127: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwayland/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjs build #13: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjs/13/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpty build #90: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpty/90/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitemmodels build #27: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitemmodels/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjobwidgets build #26: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjobwidgets/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_threadweaver build #23: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_threadweaver/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kimageformats build #20: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kimageformats/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_sonnet build #131: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_sonnet/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kplotting build #97: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kplotting/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #75: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_modemmanager-qt/75/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_threadweaver build #129: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_threadweaver/129/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitemmodels build #118: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitemmodels/118/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdnssd build #128: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdnssd/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_modemmanager-qt build #30: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_modemmanager-qt/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcompletion build #12: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcompletion/12/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kidletime build #28: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kidletime/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdbusaddons build #122: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdbusaddons/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_attica build #87: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_attica/87/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_sonnet build #29: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_sonnet/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting build #141: NOW UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syntax-highlighting/141/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #112: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_networkmanager-qt/112/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdnssd build #19: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdnssd/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjobwidgets build #108: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjobwidgets/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kunitconversion build #121: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kunitconversion/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwindowsystem build #29: NOW UNSTABLE in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwindowsystem/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_solid build #130: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_solid/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_solid build #27: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_solid/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_networkmanager-qt build #31: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_networkmanager-qt/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kunitconversion build #26: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kunitconversion/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcrash build #120: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcrash/120/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #109: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kconfig build #145: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kconfig/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_karchive build #107: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_karchive/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcodecs build #64: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcodecs/64/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kjsembed build #35: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kjsembed/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #30: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_oxygen-icons5/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_oxygen-icons5 build #94: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_oxygen-icons5/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kauth build #107: STILL FAILING in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kauth/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpackage build #24: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpackage/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem build #94: NOW UNSTABLE in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwindowsystem/94/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kitemviews build #131: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kitemviews/131/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcrash build #22: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcrash/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ki18n build #128: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ki18n/128/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotifications build #25: FIXED in 19 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotifications/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kguiaddons build #109: FIXED in 20 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kguiaddons/109/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_breeze-icons build #27: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_breeze-icons/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdesu build #16: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdesu/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kirigami2 build #30: STILL FAILING in 35 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kirigami2/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesu build #70: FIXED in 14 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesu/70/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krita build #155: STILL FAILING in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krita/155/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kjsembed build #67: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kjsembed/67/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel build #104: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kglobalaccel/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kpeople build #135: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kpeople/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kemoticons build #99: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kemoticons/99/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kemoticons build #28: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kemoticons/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kpeople build #29: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kpeople/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwallet build #19: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwallet/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kiconthemes build #91: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kiconthemes/91/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kxmlgui build #29: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kxmlgui/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kservice build #98: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kservice/98/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knotifyconfig build #16: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knotifyconfig/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #18: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdesignerplugin/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kross build #28: FIXED in 23 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kross/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kded build #22: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kded/22/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #24: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/24/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kmediaplayer build #15: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kmediaplayer/15/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kirigami2 build #137: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kirigami2/137/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_baloo build #35: NOW UNSTABLE in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_baloo/35/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kactivities-stats build #19: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kactivities-stats/19/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_frameworkintegration build #20: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_frameworkintegration/20/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktexteditor build #30: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktexteditor/30/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_plasma-framework build #18: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_plasma-framework/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_purpose build #34: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_purpose/34/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_libksane build #135: STILL FAILING in 2 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_libksane/135/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ruqola build #134: STILL FAILING in 6 min 44 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ruqola/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_okteta build #106: STILL FAILING in 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_okteta/106/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_khtml build #29: FIXED in 41 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_khtml/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient build #102: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kxmlrpcclient/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdesignerplugin build #72: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdesignerplugin/72/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig build #102: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knotifyconfig/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmediaplayer build #74: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmediaplayer/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kirigami2 build #31: FIXED in 16 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kirigami2/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdewebkit build #18: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdewebkit/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style build #134: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_qqc2-desktop-style/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kinit build #21: FIXED in 17 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kinit/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivities build #83: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivities/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kross build #123: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kross/123/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kded build #121: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kded/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration build #79: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_frameworkintegration/79/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_print-manager build #121: STILL FAILING in 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_print-manager/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_purpose build #163: NOW UNSTABLE in 22 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_purpose/163/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_baloo build #127: NOW UNSTABLE in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_baloo/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor build #145: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktexteditor/145/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_syndication build #103: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_syndication/103/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_knewstuff build #29: FIXED in 29 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_knewstuff/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kactivities build #25: FIXED in 28 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kactivities/25/
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kparts build #11: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kparts/11/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdewebkit build #107: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdewebkit/107/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khtml build #111: FIXED in 43 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khtml/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats build #133: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kactivities-stats/133/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_krunner build #104: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_krunner/104/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kinit build #122: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kinit/122/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_knewstuff build #74: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_knewstuff/74/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_kauth build #244: FIXED in 21 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_kauth/244/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcmutils build #17: FIXED in 30 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcmutils/17/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kcmutils build #97: FIXED in 35 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kcmutils/97/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdelibs4support build #16: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdelibs4support/16/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdelibs4support build #121: FIXED in 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdelibs4support/121/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdeclarative build #18: FIXED in 39 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdeclarative/18/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement build #23: STILL FAILING in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kidentitymanagement/23/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative build #111: FIXED in 34 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeclarative/111/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kparts build #89: FIXED in 37 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kparts/89/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_krunner build #28: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_krunner/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kauth build #28: STILL FAILING in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kauth/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kcodecs build #27: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kcodecs/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kconfig build #26: FIXED in 24 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kconfig/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kwidgetsaddons build #27: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kwidgetsaddons/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwallet build #102: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwallet/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kguiaddons build #27: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kguiaddons/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks build #83: FIXED in 12 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kbookmarks/83/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kitemviews build #27: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kitemviews/27/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_karchive build #26: FIXED in 25 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_karchive/26/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_powerdevil build #127: STILL FAILING in 2 min 40 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_powerdevil/127/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_khotkeys build #146: STILL FAILING in 2 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_khotkeys/146/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_systemsettings build #124: STILL FAILING in 2 min 42 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_systemsettings/124/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons build #134: STILL FAILING in 2 min 47 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdeplasma-addons/134/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop build #192: STILL FAILING in 3 min 41 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-desktop/192/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools build #80: STILL FAILING in 4 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kde-cli-tools/80/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kmenuedit build #82: STILL FAILING in 3 min 37 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kmenuedit/82/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kbookmarks build #21: FIXED in 38 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kbookmarks/21/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kdoctools build #126: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kdoctools/126/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kauth build #108: FIXED in 32 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kauth/108/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kio build #130: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kio/130/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kdoctools build #26: FIXED in 51 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kdoctools/26/
<ejat> test
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kauth build #29: FIXED in 50 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kauth/29/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_stable_plasma-workspace build #296: FAILURE in 5 min 48 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_stable_plasma-workspace/296/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_ktextwidgets build #86: FIXED in 1 hr 6 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_ktextwidgets/86/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace build #161: FAILURE in 3 min 6 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_stable_plasma-workspace/161/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kglobalaccel build #31: FIXED in 1 hr 11 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kglobalaccel/31/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #325: FIXED in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/bionic_unstable_plasma-workspace/325/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kiconthemes build #25: FIXED in 1 hr 36 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kiconthemes/25/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kservice build #28: FIXED in 2 hr 0 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kservice/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kwin build #191: STILL FAILING in 2 hr 7 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kwin/191/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_kxmlgui build #102: FIXED in 53 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_kxmlgui/102/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_kio build #28: FIXED in 55 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_kio/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_unstable_ktextwidgets build #28: FIXED in 18 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_unstable_ktextwidgets/28/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project disco_stable_plasma-workspace build #33: FAILURE in 5 min 30 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/disco_stable_plasma-workspace/33/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework build #114: FIXED in 31 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-framework/114/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Yippee, build fixed!
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace build #167: FIXED in 27 min: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/cosmic_unstable_plasma-workspace/167/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » linode-01 build #2776: SUCCESS in 58 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=linode-01/2776/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » master build #2776: SUCCESS in 1 min 1 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=master/2776/
-kubuntu-ci:#kubuntu-devel- Project mgmt_docker » swy-01 build #2776: SUCCESS in 4 min 16 sec: https://kci.pangea.pub/job/mgmt_docker/label=swy-01/2776/
#kubuntu-devel 2020-02-03
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.4] (20200203.1) has been added
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.4] (20200203.1) has been added
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> 18.04.4 candidate isos to test https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-devel/2020-February/011825.html
#kubuntu-devel 2020-02-04
<RikMills> anyone able to test 18.04.4 ISOs on real hardware?
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I plan to test tonight. I worked late yesterday and it was time for bed before I remembered a test was needed.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Thanks :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
#kubuntu-devel 2020-02-05
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<mparillo> Black screen in VMWare on 18.04.4. IIRC, I need to allocate more video memory.
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> I can run more install tests tonight as I don't expect to work late again. The one install I was able to complete failed Nvidia driver installls and consumed all my time.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> Ah. Thanks.
<IrcsomeBot> londoed was added by: RikMills
<mparillo> Unchecking Accelerate 3-D graphics did the trick.
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @DarinMiller, @londoed here also may be able to assist with isos testing of the 18.04.4 point release. Can people assist him?
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> @londoed And welcome :)
<IrcsomeBot> <londoed> Thanks, @RikMills, glad to help out wherever I can! 👍
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> (Photo, 783x598) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/YbyqN2em/file_23152.jpg https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2020-February/004893.html
<IrcsomeBot> <londoed> Perfect, thanks
#kubuntu-devel 2020-02-06
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop amd64 [Bionic 18.04.4] has been marked as ready
-queuebot:#kubuntu-devel- Builds: Kubuntu Desktop i386 [Bionic 18.04.4] has been marked as ready
<IrcsomeBot> <londoed> Good morning 👋
<IrcsomeBot> <RikMills> 18.04.4 looks like a go
<RikMills> 5.18.0 tars available to packagers :)
 * RikMills builds them
<IrcsomeBot> <DarinMiller> 👍
<mamarley> Thanks, we really appreciate your work! :)
#kubuntu-devel 2020-02-07
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> is there any chance the new menu for Plasma will be available for 5.18?
<RikMills> no
<IrcsomeBot> <MichaelTunnell> I expected as such. oh well
#kubuntu-devel 2020-02-08
<blaze> RikMills: is it time for 5.67 already?
<RikMills> it is out today
<blaze> I see
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<santa_> RikMills: I have a fix for the baloo acc test, I'm going to push it as soon as it's tested, ok?
<RikMills> santa_: ok, I am just pushing stuff, so pull 1st please once that is done for all fw
<santa_>  ugh
<RikMills> x86 build farm is a bit broken, so I uploaded already. particularly as a rebuild of most of fw was done by a core-dev earlier against new binutils, and if I did not do it straight after our fw would be queued behind a bazillion tests!
<RikMills> and I want most of fw out of the way for plasma 5.18 on Tuesday
<santa_> RikMills: done. be careful because I think latest apt from focal is crashing sometimes
<blaze> mine never did actually so far, try maybe to recreate your index
#kubuntu-devel 2020-02-09
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<blaze> omg, this new kate icon is confusing
